# Sticking Together Crew



## babydustcass

Witch got me this morning so onto the second cycle, 28day cycle which I am happy with. I wasnt so sure what it would be like after coming off the coil but its like clockwork again, fingerscrossed it stays that way!!

Anyone else on CD1 today and want to go hand in hand through the next month?:flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Me me!! :flower: 

:witch: got me about 2pm today.. It's been a rough day, took 2 Advil & the pain isn't going anywhere! This will be my FIRST cycle TTC since our loss in June so deff excited for O to appear.. I should be testing to see if we get a :bfp: the day after our 3 year anniversary so that would be a lovely anniversary present to ourselves.. :haha: :baby:

How long have you been TTC for?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh, I see now you said 2nd cycle.. Hope you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## babydustcass

hello florida, hehe i am flying to florida on sunday :) Orlando to be exact, for a girly get away with my friend.:happydance: so excited, is it warm?

So Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:
Hope we both get our BFP's this month, that would be a wonderful anniversary present for you both! aww!

Are you going to be charting? I am going to be charting, although my week in florida might make it inaccurate up until CD11-12, i am hoping i OV on the 15th like last month so that we do not miss it so ill be peeing on those OPKs again from CD11! As soon as I am back we will be getting straight down to it.:blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey there babydustcass, It's about 65 out right now, it was about 75 earlier though, it's been sunny all day.. :) As far as charting goes, I'm absolutely clueless as to how.. I joined FF but find it a little confusing.. When ppl temp, do you just use a regular thermometer or is it something special..? i'd love to chart though.. :)


----------



## mummy_m

and me :) finally got AF today after 51 CD, wishing you lots of:dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats on getting your AF mummy_m! (don't say/hear that too often lol) :dust: to you!!


----------



## babydustcass

lol thats soubds weird doesnt it, but i bet you are so pleased she arrived mummy_m

Ooo goody Florida! I brought some summery bits today so hopefully I can be sporting those out and about :D

I use a basal thermometer, it measures in Fahrenheit and measures 4 digits (97.45 for example) which helps with accuracy. All you basically have to do is take your temperature as soon as you wake up, before you get out of bed, roughly around the same time, along with OPKs it really helped to pin point when I OV'd on the last cycle so I will definitely be temping full time. missed temp this morning though as my son started crying and I had to get out of bed and see to him, which would mean my temp would be void.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I'm a day behind you all. Sigh. Day 1 of 34. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Amaryllis! :flower: :dust:


----------



## babydustcass

hi Amaryllis, not to far behind at all. 

I have just been working out my dates for OV and It will be CD13 when I land which is quite a slim gap before my last OV date CD15, I PRAY i do not OV early! and I wont be able to start using OPKs until im home either. 

I am thinking of getting some Iron tabs as this AF is being pretty vengeful ahhh!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey babydustcass, you know.. I was just thinking the same thing about my AF.. (although I am already on Iron for being anemic).. Maybe I should double up on my dose though.. Hmm. Can't wait until 9mo of no AF.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

oh 9mo of bliss, feeling good and sporting a delicious bump! Ive been checking out the maternity wear already... oops! i really should stop looking at the baby and maternity things because i am lethal.

picked up some iron tabs, definitely need them as I was look so pale this morning!


----------



## Amy

hi im on cd 1 to or maybe 2 witch got me late last night so do you think its 1 or 2? Im not charting this month gonna take a more relaxed approach


----------



## lilrojo

cd 3 here.. witch got me the 19th as well, on my 2nd month ttc.. after mc in Nov at 12 weeks.. should o the first week-weekend of feb.. next af due on the 18th or 19th of Feb.. 29-30 day cycles.. would be a great after Valentines Day gift :) Dont chart just use opks..
Good luck ladies! Fxed for us all..


----------



## Pielette

Can I join you ladies? The witch got me on 18th January, grr. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for a February BFP! I've started charting my temp as well this month, apart from desperately wanting to fall pregnant I actually find it fascinating, all this charting and ovulating! 
Baby dust to you all!


----------



## babydustcass

hey everyone, the more the merrier I say :) It's nice to be able to go through the months with each other and makes it just that little bit easier to share what's happening.

Amy, I think its CD1 too, as im not sure if you count it from the evening. Had you gone to bed early you probably would have woken to AF and count today as CD1 welcome to the thread :)

Lilrojo, sorry for your loss:hugs:, let's hope for Valentines BFP's for us all... how special would that be?!:cloud9:

Im with you on how interesting it is charting, pielette. Its like an experiment! Im looking forward to be able to match my chart to last months and see if my body has a monthly pattern :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

&babydustcass - I know how you feel about being 'lethal'.. LOL.. I think my husband & I walk through the baby section in Wal*Mart every chance we get.. Recently, he insisted on buying a pair of camo mittens.. (his biggest hobby is hunting).. He wants a boy so bad first.. I'm happy with whatever God gives us.. He wants a hunting partner in a few years though.. lol.. Is anyone else hoping for either gender?

I know I've got myself concerned about this WAY too early... But I worry from time to time about how my job will take it after actually having a child.. Even though I work from home, I still have the same schedule from when I was working in the office & I have to be sitting at my desk & working from 8:30 - 5pm... What does everyone do for work..?


----------



## DrGomps

I would like to join you ladies, witch got me on the 18th.


----------



## babydustcass

:blush: ok ill admit, when we see something for such a good price, too good to pass up, or so cute it will fly off the shelves, we.... :blush: oh me bad:shhh:

The Good/Bad thing is, my career allows me to buy baby clothes on a daily basis, so if i get the wrong sex clothes, it doesnt matter because they will get used down the line... yes my career tortures me :brat: 


FG, We are hoping for a girl on the one hand, we have a little boy already and it would probably complete our family just like that. On the other hand a boy would be just fabulous so our son has a playmate, he is such a boy and so into his soldiers and cars ect, but he has no one to play with so a little boy would be great too- I guess you could say I want both for different reasons, but K sera sera and all :cloud9: Just a healthy squishy baby will do! hehe :crib:


Hi DG, (gonna start initialling names cos' im lazy) sorry the witch got you- welcome to the next cycle! Be sure to keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Pielette

I have to admit I would absolutely LOVE a little girl, I've always wanted a daughter! But I think my husband isn't too fussed either way. Not to say I wouldn't love a little boy just as much!
I feel really impatient at the minute, feels like it's going to take ages to get to ovulation! Does anyone feel like they're so desperate to get to ovulation that they almost wish their lives away?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We have a boy already, too, so I want a girl... on the other hand, we already have lots of boy STUFF, so another boy would save us some money. :) But yes, a healthy squishy baby would be just fine thank you. :) That made me laugh. 
I hope you all get your Valentine's BFPs... my cycle is longer, so doesn't that mean I'll have to wait later? I'm not expecting the next AF til maybe Feb 23 or 24th. I won't O until the 9th or 10th... I won't test until I'm actually technically late anyway, but...


----------



## lilrojo

Hello ladies,Hope your all having a nice weekend...I would love a little boy.. I already have a daughter who is 18 months old right now.. but like all of you a baby of either sex is just fine..i also would love a girl to save money!! :) 

I am already very tired of waiting for ovulation.. seems like it takes forever.. on cd4 so three more days of af being here.. then to thinking about the fun... Im happy I have my nephews 4th birthday on the 30th so that will distract me some, then my husbands is the the 13th of Feb..so that should help some with the TWW...

Well hoping you ladies have a great day!


----------



## babydustcass

I am on CD4 too today, AF is slowing and I am HOPING by tomorrow evening she will be completely gone so that I can enjoy my holiday.

Pielette, it feels like so long doesnt it when you are at the beginning? I still cannot believe our first month is over though. I think it was because I was expecting my cycles to be well and truely out of wack but she came like clockwork, just as though id never had the coil. I wonder if it will be the same this month, all we can do is wait and see. I think thats what makes it so long and hard, you just have to wait and see. We are normally in control of most area's of our lives and choices but getting pregnant when you want to sometimes isn't your choice and as they say we have to wait for our turn. I am just really hoping that its not 8months + down the line, for the sake of my sanity.:cry: The charting and OPKs got me through the month great actually as they gave me things to do and made me feel somewhat in control and at least a little in the know :shrug:

As George grew, all his baby clothes and things got sold, handed down to a friend or got thrown- how stupid:dohh:. I wish i had kept it all now and everything was brought new and was fit for purpose! The clothes espeically i am gutted about as i sold them in huge bundles and there was so much beautiful stuff for so little. I think this time we are going to look at getting some second hand bits as they just grow too fast, that being said tescos and asdas have some gorgeous bits for peanuts!:cloud9:

AR, you might have to wait a little bit longer but we will still be here cheering you on :happydance:

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all


----------



## LadyLupton

Hi Ladies,

The witch got me on the 19th as well, so can I join you? I've got a 32 day cycle. It's our second month of trying. AF coming along as opposed to a BFP wasn't much fun but I'm feeling much better about it now. 

We're moving house on the 10th, so with the stress of that I'm not holding my breath that month. That said, I still think we'll be at it like rabbits, DH is loving this TTC malarky!

Amy - I'd count the eve of your AF as CD1 just to be on the safe side.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass - bring something warm when you come to Florida! it's chilly & super windy out & temps are supposed to drop to 30's tonight! On the up-side, there's not a cloud in the sky.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Okay Ladies.. I need some tips or anything that would be helpful in our 1st month TTC.. When were got pregnant the 1st time, it sort of just happened & wasn't really meant to.. Now that we are trying & after reading all these stories on BnB, I'm a little worried that TTC could take us forever (even though we're only into our 1st cycle)..

What are some do's & donts you guys could share? Like for instance, I've read here on BnB that if you :sex: to often, that it will lower your OH's :spermy: count.. I've also ready that if you :sex: often, that it can increase your OH's :spermy: quality.. Just trying to get some feedback before Ov arrives.. :)


----------



## Pielette

There's so many different tips out there aren't there?! I have mainly heard that you shouldn't be doing it too often because the sperm don't have time to mature. As far as I know it's every other day to give them that time.
Other than that I don't really know anything else! It was our first cycle just gone as well, but I am learning so much! I had no idea that you could use your temperature to work out when you ovulate, or that the egg dissolves after 12-24 hours, or that there's only a window of around 5 days when you can get pregnant in a cylce! I was woefully uninformed. :blush:


----------



## Sun_Flower

hey guys, just starting my second cycle too, I'm on CD3 today. Fingers crossed for a Valentines BFP, I should be testing around the 16th of Feb :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

welcome Sun! :)


----------



## Lubbird

Hey everyone :) I hope you don't mind me jumping in! I'm on CD3 today also.

I'm excted for the things that come with both boys and girls, so I don't think I have a preference. If i had to pick straight away I would probably wish for a girl :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Lubbird! Glad to see you joined :) Hopeful that we get our BFP's! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

How old is everyone? Just wondering & trying to make convo... I'm 20 (21 in March) & TTC# 1.. How about you..?


----------



## DrGomps

babydustcass, I know what you mean about trying to stay busy with charting and OPKs. This is only my second month of trying and already its getting old. 

When is everyone going to test? I think I am going to have to wait until Feb 22nd since my cycle is long, unless I ovulate earlier this month. 

Floridagirl, I am 27.


----------



## Lubbird

FloridaGirl21 said:


> How old is everyone? Just wondering & trying to make convo... I'm 20 (21 in March) & TTC# 1.. How about you..?

I too am 20. I turn 21 in December. TTC #1 and this is my first cycle :)

Oh and thanks for inviting me :flower:


----------



## LadyLupton

I'm 28, having a minor existential crisis - suddenly feeling very old! But then my grandma had for first at age 40 and her last baby at 46, so on that scale I'm a spring chicken, sigh...


----------



## LadyLupton

About boys vs girls: I ALWAYS wanted girls, lots of them but after meeting my DH I wouldn't mind a boy, but only if he's just like my DH. God, that's soppy, I do apologise!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm 24, 25 in May :) as for boys or girls I don't really have a preference, a gorgeous baby will be fine with me!


----------



## Traskey

Hey girls, can I join in too? I am on cd5 :witch: got me on the 19th and I have a 30 days cycle. We are ttc number 1 and i'm 38 years old. If I get pregnant this month it will be the most amazing miracle for my 39th birthday x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm 29. 
I won't be testing until I'm officially late, which won't be until Feb. 23-ish, so I'm right there with you, DrG. 
I always wanted a girl until my son was born. Little boys are just the best. :)


----------



## lovie

Hi all :hi: im 26 and starting my 6th cycle of TTC, my AF started on the 20th, (6 days early) so im on CD 3 now, usually my cycle is 31-32 days but this month it came at 27 days, very odd!! my boyfriend was actually away over my ovulation, but i still was so hopefull i thaught that my usual pre AF symoptoms must be early pregnancy symptoms as AF wasnt due for more than a week, it was the 1st month that i had a little cry when AF arived :cry: this month i will be doing okp's and charting, my AF is due somewhere between the 17th and the 22nd feb. I'd be over the moon with either a baby boy or girl, my boyfriend is convinced we will get a girl, he has a name and everything! best of luck to you all this month, :dust: x


----------



## Misskitty10

Hi girls! I'll join u as I also got af on 19.01.11 30dc! 
I'm 23 ttc first baby and this will be my second month ttc!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

@ Lubbird - We're pretty much the same age! That's cool :)

@ LadyLupton - LOL, 28's not old.. Your still young! One of my BF's is 29 :) Only difference is I can't drink yet :) I'd say that's the only bummer if I do get a BFP before turning 21.. I won't be able to have a night out like some of my friends have when turning of age.. But it's way worth it & I'd sacrifice it :)

@ Sun_Flower - I agree! I'll be happy with a gorgeous baby.. Gender doesn't matter much to me! :)

@ Traskey - Welcome! Wishing you your BFP! :) :dust:

@ Amaryllis - My grandmother loves girls (and she was blessed with plenty, 3 daughters 1 son, 6 granddaughters, 1 grandson).. My great aunt loves boys & she was blessed with 2 boys & plenty of grandsons.. :) Since OH wants a boy so bad, I guess I would say we're hoping for a boy, but if it was up to me, I'd honestly be happy with whatever we have! :)

@ lovie - Welcome!! My cycle was early this month as well, by 2-3 days (yours was way early though!) so sorry that you got your hopes up though! That damn :witch: !! Good luck with the charting! Hope this month is your month! :) We have girl & boy names pick out as well.. :shrug: Can't wait to actually be able to use them though.. :baby:


----------



## ellie27

I will join you ladies.

Our daughter Anna has just turned 1 last week so this will be our first month TTC for no 2!!!

My af was 16th jan so this is day 8 for me....leading up to those important fertile days now....better remind OH that he did indeed agree that we would try for no2 when Anna turned 1!!!:flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL.. they sometimes tend to make promises then conveniently forget about them.. At least that's how my OH is, so I make him put things in writing (his writing) lol.. Good Luck in your 1st mo! If you fall pregnant right away that will be 2 under 2, sounds like fun! That's how I want mine to be :)


----------



## Lubbird

FloridaGirl21 said:


> @ Lubbird - We're pretty much the same age! That's cool :)

Yep :winkwink: Same age, same testing day, and hopefully both BFP!!!!

I was due my AF on the 19th but still no sign of her??? :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmm.. Have you taken a test yet?


----------



## Lubbird

I'm gonna wait until the 16th. I don't think i'm PG since we've only just stopped using condoms!

We shall see.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Exciting isn't it? Can't wait to start symptom spotting.. :) It's nice that babyD started this forum so that all of us who have a very similar cycle can SS together :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, Im 24, 25 in August.. this will be our 2nd month ttc no 2. have an 18 month old daughter.. had a mc at 12 weeks in November.. 

Good luck everyone.. cycle day 5


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lilrojo - sorry for your loss.. :dust: to you


----------



## DrGomps

how long has everyone been trying? I have only been actively trying for one cycle now, though I stopped taking bc when we got married last august. 

As far as gender, I know girls will be tougher when they are older, but they have such cute little things. Eventually we want to have one of each.


----------



## Lubbird

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Exciting isn't it? Can't wait to start symptom spotting.. :) It's nice that babyD started this forum so that all of us who have a very similar cycle can SS together :)

Yeah its much more fun talking about these things with someone on the same cycle as me. My partner is excited but he just doesn't understand :haha:

So excited for the 16th but I feel like its soooo far away. We will have to keep each other from testing! 

:brat:


----------



## Lubbird

DrGomps said:


> how long has everyone been trying? I have only been actively trying for one cycle now, though I stopped taking bc when we got married last august.
> 
> As far as gender, I know girls will be tougher when they are older, but they have such cute little things. Eventually we want to have one of each.

I'd love one of each too :)

I stopped taking the pill a year ago and have been using condoms up to now. Its been a long year of waiting!!! This is our first cycle :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

this is our 1st cycle TTC for #1.. We're excited, and OH also doesn't understand.. I've decided on using OPK's this month, he thinks that's overwhelming, he's just like "well we'll just do it & it'll happen"..

I really hope AF stops like now.. :growlmad: I refuse to go out & purchase more tampons! :nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lubbird said:


> So excited for the 16th but I feel like its soooo far away. We will have to keep each other from testing!
> 
> :brat:

I think I won't be keeping any HPT's in the house & if AF doesn't arrive, I'll go out & buy one on the 16th.. I don't think I'll be able to hold out any other way though.. :nope:


----------



## Lubbird

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Lubbird said:
> 
> 
> So excited for the 16th but I feel like its soooo far away. We will have to keep each other from testing!
> 
> :brat:
> 
> I think I won't be keeping any HPT's in the house & if AF doesn't arrive, I'll go out & buy one on the 16th.. I don't think I'll be able to hold out any other way though.. :nope:Click to expand...

Same. I'm not keeping any in the house because i will test straight away lol. 

Although I did send for 2 free preggo tests and I dunno when they arrive? Not gonna lie, if they arrive before 16th there is a 99% chance i will test with both.

Omg i'm gonna be one of those crazy testers who buys like 100 tests :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, I'm sure your not the only one! I can keep myself from buying them, once they enter my house though, I think that's when I have to worry.. They won't last..

Woke up this morning and the :witch: was gone, like 100%.. Happy AF's over.. Now not sure what to do to pass the time til Ov.. :shrug: CD6 & I feel like time is dragging.. According to the Ov Calculator my fertile window is supposed to be from Sunday, January 30th to Friday February 4th.. I guess that means I should O on February 3rd, but not too sure.. I will just take OPK's until I get a +..


----------



## lilrojo

Hello ladies, how are we all doing today...Hope you all had a nice weekend.. 
CD6 of a 29-30 day cycle.. af is still here.. tom should be the last day.. yay! (hopefully last for 9 months) so what are you ladies doing to pass the time till o day.. i have been shopping and hanging out with my baby girl-18 months old..


----------



## Sun_Flower

AF's pretty much over for me too. Gonna be dtd every other day from tomorrow, lol. I'm trying to throw myself into work so that the time goes quicker!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi there lilrojo & Sun_Flower.. I've sort of just thrown myself into work as well.. I work from home, so it's like err... I want to go out, like maybe that will make the time go faster, but I'm tied to these walls 8:30-5!! My mom & I are actually trying to start our own insurance agency, so that will surely be time consuming.

I think we will :sex: every other night starting Thursday night.. A little scared it will start to feel like a chore, but want to make sure that we don't miss out on our window of opportunity! :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, Af is over for me too.. yay! I'm a stay at home mom.. so no work to pass the time except for the housework and child work.. haha.. i love it.. I know what you mean about not wanting it to be a chore.. ttc sex always seems so much more like a chore.. all the planning.. etc.. i think we will start on thursday too.. i know i more than likely wont be oing yet but i also dont want to miss my fertile days.. i ordered some opks so they should come the end of this week.. then i will start testing.. just dtd everyother night till i get a + then the next few nights..

How are all of you today??


----------



## DrGomps

:loopy::loopy:time seems to be dragging for me as well...I would throw myself into work ( I am a neuroscientist) but I am currently sick with the flu...hope this doesn't effect my fertility.

I wish I had the same self restraint as alot of you ladies, keeping HPTs out of your house. I am all stocked up. But I have loads of internet cheapies and some 10 mIU sensitive ones as well as FRER, ANSWER and Clearblue :loopy: Okay...I have a serious problem. But I will try and hold out for at least 8 DPO. I have such a long cycle, that it seems to drag on forever. taking clomid this cycle so hopefully that speeds things up. Last cycle I oed on CD 21. :(


----------



## Traskey

I swear I am wishing my life away! Days to OV and then days post OV :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo - how much do you pay for OPK's when ordering online? Walgreens has them, but they are like $30 for 7 tests, and that seems a bit expensive..?

DrGomps - don't feel bad.. If I get the sudden urge (which I might), I might end up testing on like Valentines day or something earlier than when AF should arrive.. I will try to hold out because I see a (-) & think, well theres still a chance, and I will start testing every day after that.. So I've got to keep it undercontrol until :af: is supposed to arrive or as close to that date as possible! :huh:

Traskey - I know how you feel... This really sucks.. :brat: I've got 8 days til Ov & then another 14 days after that.. Ugh, TIME IS DRAGGING!! :wacko:

I was wondering, am I the only person that goes and searches for a due date calculator & tries to see what my due date would be if i got pregnant this cycle.. Just wondering :) BTW, if I did get pregnant, due date would be October 26th. :wohoo:


----------



## Lubbird

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I was wondering, am I the only person that goes and searches for a due date calculator & tries to see what my due date would be if i got pregnant this cycle.. Just wondering :) BTW, if I did get pregnant, due date would be October 26th. :wohoo:

Ha ha i've done this! For like 7 months worth aswell. :blush:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol my due date would be October 26th too. Future Bump Buddies?  lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lubbird said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering, am I the only person that goes and searches for a due date calculator & tries to see what my due date would be if i got pregnant this cycle.. Just wondering :) BTW, if I did get pregnant, due date would be October 26th. :wohoo:
> 
> Ha ha i've done this! For like 7 months worth aswell. :blush:Click to expand...

LOL, I think it's exciting! :baby:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sun_Flower said:


> Lol my due date would be October 26th too. Future Bump Buddies?  lol xx

I hope! FX'd


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I do that every single month!! November 2. :)
CD 6 and the witch is still here. But with my long cycle, we won't be BD'ing with a purpose 'til about CD 18. These long cycles take for.ev.er. 
I'm still holding on to my one hpt. The very day I took the first one (BFN) was the very day AF showed up, a little later. So I'm saving this one 'til it counts.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I do that every single month!! November 2. :)
> CD 6 and the witch is still here. But with my long cycle, we won't be BD'ing with a purpose 'til about CD 18. These long cycles take for.ev.er.
> I'm still holding on to my one hpt. The very day I took the first one (BFN) was the very day AF showed up, a little later. So I'm saving this one 'til it counts.

Well hopefully, since all of our cycles are fairly close, we can all go on to be bump buddies together! :hugs:

When I was younger, my cycles used to be super long & I used to bleed FOREVER.. BC has kind of leveled me out though & helped a lot.. This was my 1st cycle off of BC & I half expected a super long period (my periods used to be 10+ days) but it was only 5 days long.. So hopefully, if I get a BFN, they stay that way..!


----------



## lovie

yay the :witch: is gone!! I hope you are all doing well this month, im charting for the 1st time its kinda hard to remember 1st thing in the morning, yesterday i fell asleep with the the thermoniter in my mouth! I have baught so OPK and couldnt help using one today im only on CD 5 but im not very good at having them in the house, I think this month might be the 1st month I do an early pregnancy test, I havnt baught any so for because I know i would just use them all! My OPK was - but still had quite a distinct line, I hope this is ok im going to test again tomorrow. :sex: for the 1st time this cycle today, does anyone have any advice as to which is better everyday or every other day? bady dust to all of you :dust: xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

From what I've been told in this post, it's best to wait every-other day to :sex: so that's what I'll be doing :)

:dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've been told every other d\y so OH's sperm has a chance to replenish? not sure if that's right but we're giving it a go!


----------



## lovie

every other day it is then :) thanks ladies xx


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> lilrojo - how much do you pay for OPK's when ordering online? Walgreens has them, but they are like $30 for 7 tests, and that seems a bit expensive..?
> 
> DrGomps - don't feel bad.. If I get the sudden urge (which I might), I might end up testing on like Valentines day or something earlier than when AF should arrive.. I will try to hold out because I see a (-) & think, well theres still a chance, and I will start testing every day after that.. So I've got to keep it undercontrol until :af: is supposed to arrive or as close to that date as possible! :huh:
> 
> Traskey - I know how you feel... This really sucks.. :brat: I've got 8 days til Ov & then another 14 days after that.. Ugh, TIME IS DRAGGING!! :wacko:
> 
> I was wondering, am I the only person that goes and searches for a due date calculator & tries to see what my due date would be if i got pregnant this cycle.. Just wondering :) BTW, if I did get pregnant, due date would be October 26th. :wohoo:

Hey I ordered mine off Amazon.com, I got a 20 pack of the clearblue digital opks for like 24 dollars..
& yes I always look at my due date haha.. this month it would be between the 28-30th of Oct depending on when I actually o.. next month would be around Nov 30th haha..


----------



## lilrojo

af is gone.. on to the fun part!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, we weren't starting until Thursday.. but OH had other plans.. He also asked me not to temp & just let us "try" this month, so change of plans, we'll be doing it that way.. Guess it's good we started early then, just in case I Ov sooner than when I expect..


----------



## lilrojo

sometimes i think thats the best way to do it.. just relax and enjoy.. thats what im going to do.. relax more.. been a lot more worried about everything and stressed after my mc..just need to relax and let things happen.. more fun that way.. although i will be using opks.. thats it..hope you catch your eggy and have fun!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I'll try it his way & see what happens..? We MC'd last June, I was 6wks to the day. I'm terrified that when we get our + I will loose the baby again.. It's a super scary experience... But what can you do...? 

That's what OH says too, 'let it happen on it's own".. We'll see :)


----------



## lilrojo

you cant really do much.. i mc in Nov at 12 weeks.. after I saw the heartbeat and everything at 7.. so I have been through a loss as well.. Im constantly worried about it happening again.. but I have to have hope that it will not and I will be a mommy again.. I believe things happen for a reason.. I really hope you get your BFP this month.. do you have any children yet or are you trying for number 1


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No, this will be #1 for us. How about you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

On CD 8 & growing extremely impatient.............


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> No, this will be #1 for us. How about you?

Number 2.. I have a daughter who is almost 18months old..


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> On CD 8 & growing extremely impatient.............

ME TOO but soon.. few more days..the TWW will be much worse..
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

We're on to the fun part now too, woohoo!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> ME TOO but soon.. few more days..the TWW will be much worse..
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

GREAT.... :nope:




Sun_Flower said:


> We're on to the fun part now too, woohoo!!

LOL, Yay! :happydance:


----------



## LadyLupton

I so know what you girls are saying about the waiting! I feel bad wishing the time away but I do. Unfortunately my DH's got to go away on business both this week and the next but he's back in time for the fertile window. Now only to occupy myself until it's BD time...

I also check the due date, every month, always makes me smile.


----------



## lilrojo

It really feels like your always waiting.. wait to o, then wait to see if your preg or if af will show.. then start it all over again.. ugh.. at least most of the time the process is fun lol! my opks are on their way.. should be here the beg of Feb..
hope you all have a great night..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I BROKE MY BOYFRIEND!!!

OK this is a funny (but incredibly annoying) story. Me and OH were DTD last night and I broke him! Just as he was 'finishing' he was like 'ow ow ow OW!' and said he felt something snap. We had a look and a very important part of his anatomy was BLEEDING :( he's kinda torn a little, we have no idea how it happened. I'm due to OV on Wednesday so I'm REALLY hoping it heals by then otherwise no baby this month either :( :(

(feel free to giggle, I did after lol)


----------



## lilrojo

Sun_Flower said:


> I BROKE MY BOYFRIEND!!!
> 
> OK this is a funny (but incredibly annoying) story. Me and OH were DTD last night and I broke him! Just as he was 'finishing' he was like 'ow ow ow OW!' and said he felt something snap. We had a look and a very important part of his anatomy was BLEEDING :( he's kinda torn a little, we have no idea how it happened. I'm due to OV on Wednesday so I'm REALLY hoping it heals by then otherwise no baby this month either :( :(
> 
> (feel free to giggle, I did after lol)

oh no...:haha: hope he will be ok...


----------



## Traskey

Poor guy!

Hope he feels better soon. It's never good to break them ;)


----------



## lovie

oh no sunflower! the same thing happened to my OH last year .... TMI coming up, but I thaught AF had come in the middle of my cycle but it was him poor guy! the good news is that he got better really quickly, i think the skin there is really quick to heal (a bit like your mouth) so fingers crossed he will be ok for you OV!! :thumbup:


----------



## Pielette

Ooh Sun_Flower, that description made me wince and I don't even have that part of the anatomy! Hope he's ok!
I have to admit though, for some reason it does make me want to giggle. Shows me that I haven't really grown up, despite the mortgage, the marriage and the trying for a baby :rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sun_Flower said:


> I BROKE MY BOYFRIEND!!!
> 
> OK this is a funny (but incredibly annoying) story. Me and OH were DTD last night and I broke him! Just as he was 'finishing' he was like 'ow ow ow OW!' and said he felt something snap. We had a look and a very important part of his anatomy was BLEEDING :( he's kinda torn a little, we have no idea how it happened. I'm due to OV on Wednesday so I'm REALLY hoping it heals by then otherwise no baby this month either :( :(
> 
> (feel free to giggle, I did after lol)

OMG, kind of funny :haha: , but really not :nope: , hope he's back to normal soon!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

TTC for #1 officially starts today :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> TTC for #1 officially starts today :happydance:

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: go get thay eggy!! 

Good luck & FXed for you....
we started last nite ha!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL.. So how are you doing this anyway? I'm due to Ov on Feb.2nd (Wednesday). I was thinking that I try tonight, Saturday night, Monday night then Wednesday night.. But then just realized it might be best to be sure we get it in on Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday.. But I don't want to over do it! Ahh.. :wacko:


----------



## lovie

im trying to wait and only dtd every other day, had to just tuck my OH up in bed and wait for him to go to sleep so we are not tempted!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

we are also just dtd every other night.. till i get a pos opk.. then we will do that night too.. hope they get here in time.. haha.. if not just continue bding every other night.. let whatever happens happen....

Were getting there ladies.. about one week left for us.. then we can start the dreaded TWW... Fxed for us all..


----------



## lilrojo

lovie said:


> im trying to wait and only dtd every other day, had to just tuck my OH up in bed and wait for him to go to sleep so we are not tempted!!!!

sounds easier said than done.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> lovie said:
> 
> 
> im trying to wait and only dtd every other day, had to just tuck my OH up in bed and wait for him to go to sleep so we are not tempted!!!!
> 
> sounds easier said than done.. :)Click to expand...

lol, it really does!


----------



## lovie

i cant help doing my opk as soon as AF has gone... I have done 4 allready and I only have a pack of 7 silly me! I live in Sweden and everything is super expensive 20 pounds for 7!!!! has anyone else started ther OPK's i do mine partly because I worry that the line is allways here! has anyone else had this? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

just an update ladies, my OH is healing well (lol) so we're hoping to be able to BD again sunday or monday, then we're gonna try Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday (if he can manage it) and start the 2WW. I'm not holding out much hope for this month though because we won't have been able to do it very often. Oh well!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Glad to hear he's better! You will be BD'ing during the important days though, so FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Sun_Flower said:


> just an update ladies, my OH is healing well (lol) so we're hoping to be able to BD again sunday or monday, then we're gonna try Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday (if he can manage it) and start the 2WW. I'm not holding out much hope for this month though because we won't have been able to do it very often. Oh well!

Thats great.. I agree you will be doing it the most important days!! Good luck and Fxed for you!!!



lovie said:


> i cant help doing my opk as soon as AF has gone... I have done 4 allready and I only have a pack of 7 silly me! I live in Sweden and everything is super expensive 20 pounds for 7!!!! has anyone else started ther OPK's i do mine partly because I worry that the line is allways here! has anyone else had this? :hugs::hugs:

I ordered mine off the internet.. got the digi ones.. they havent arrived yet but should be there tomorrow.. then i will start its a pack of 20 so your supposed to start them early.. ha not worried about the line always being there.. its there most of the time but not dark.. so if you dont get cheap tests i wouldnt test right away.. thats my advice.. you dont want to waste money.. Good Luck to you and FXed for your BFP this month!!


----------



## lovie

thanks lilroja I cant tell myself if i aam being neurotic these days and I ask my OH "do you think its bad that there is often a line" hes like "how on earth should I know!" good luck with the digi tests, I've got my FX for you too! :hugs:


----------



## lovie

so glad to here he is on the mend sunflower! and you know what having a change from your normal TTC rutine might be just what you need to get your BFP! baby dust for you! xx


----------



## emsieb

I'm a day behind you, CD1 was 20th for me! Cycle between 28/34 and so ovulation around the first week feb eeek, excited/scared! Good luck to all! x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

emsieb said:


> I'm a day behind you, CD1 was 20th for me! Cycle between 28/34 and so ovulation around the first week feb eeek, excited/scared! Good luck to all! x

Are you TTC your 1st? GL :dust:


----------



## sept10

Can I join in...19th was CD1 for me too.....30 day ish cycle so ovulating hopefully end of next week!!! This cycle seems to be taking forever!! Can't wait till next week to get :sex: then at least I feel we are getting somewhere....then move onto the impatient TWW. 

Good luck everyone for a feb :bfp:

anyone testing valentines??? i shouldn't but i might cave in.....

xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Sept :flower: , the 19th was CD1 for me too. due to Ov around feb 2nd i think, & AF should appear around the 16th.. Will be testing that day.. :dust: , GL!


----------



## sept10

FloridaGirl21 said:
 

> Hi Sept :flower: , the 19th was CD1 for me too. due to Ov around feb 2nd i think, & AF should appear around the 16th.. Will be testing that day.. :dust: , GL!

Well i should ovulate feb 4th and due for af the 17/18th!!! Wanna buddy?? 

Fingers crossed for us both this month:happydance:

this is my 5th cycle...how bout you???


----------



## Lubbird

Hi sept :) I'm due to OV. 1st/2nd of february and 19th was CD1 for me too :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Onto CD11, so close to Ov!


----------



## sept10

Lubbird said:


> Hi sept :) I'm due to OV. 1st/2nd of february and 19th was CD1 for me too :)

:hi:
Looks like we're pretty close. i'm due to OV 3rd/4th Feb.....what cycle you on? 
:dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sept10 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sept :flower: , the 19th was CD1 for me too. due to Ov around feb 2nd i think, & AF should appear around the 16th.. Will be testing that day.. :dust: , GL!
> 
> Well i should ovulate feb 4th and due for af the 17/18th!!! Wanna buddy??
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both this month:happydance:
> 
> this is my 5th cycle...how bout you???Click to expand...

This is 1st cycle for us.. I stopped BC Jan 10th (i stopped it a few days after I Ov'd because I didn't want to wait & finish my packet, I wanted to give it time to leave my system.. Sure we can be buddies! :hugs: FX'd


----------



## DrGomps

Lovie, you can order opks that are quite cheap, I got 40 OPKS and 10 hpt for $10 on amazon. I am not sure if you can order from amazon in sweden, but I am sure there is some sort of equivalent. The only problem is you have to pee in a cup and dip the stick. Makes it difficult to do at work ( I sneak in a small test tube-benefits of working in a lab). I normally O on CD 21 but took my first OPK today and it was quite bright, not positive, but bright, so I am hopeful! Maybe clomid will help me ovulate earlier! I know clomid can create a false positive, but I waited 3 days since my last dose...so should be real. Here's hoping for a positive soon! The wait is killing me...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> you can order opks that are quite cheap, I got 40 OPKS and 10 hpt for $10 on amazon.

What?! That's super cheap!


----------



## lovie

thank you for the info dr gomps!! im fine with peeing in a cup, i find it easier than trying to "catch" my flow. My OH thinks that we can get amazon to deliver to Sweden so thats great news. I hope that you are close to OVing soon:flower: I love your profile pic! :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

Hello Everyone!! glad to see so many people joining the journey with us.

I landed back from Florida today! :) so happy to be home. In the end my friend and I moved our flights to friday from sunday, we were just so home sick and it was really hard to be in such a magical place without our families. I missed my boys soo much! And in the end the convention we were attending was absolutely CRAP compared to our UK ones! So relieved that we didnt just go for the convention as previously planned, and actually got in lots of Florida experience whilst there. How cool is that place!? We are going back next Jan with our families!

AND another bonus about being home 2 days early is that I DEF wont miss OV and I have a couple of days prep, even better news this month I have EWCM lmao :) and lots of it wahooo!!! 

Fingers crossed we can all do it this month, ill be keeping myself busy with plenty of work to catch up on.

Hello to everyone new on the thread since my last post. Just read a snippet about someones OHs winky breaking... OUCH!!! :(

I will have a proper read in a moment, so pleased to come back and see this thread still going :)


----------



## lilrojo

We wouldnt let this thread die... too many great women to chat with on here to do that.. Happy you had a good time in Florida, but im sure your happy to be home.. and now you can get to that baby makin.. haha.. 

CD 11 wahoo... getting closer... hope your all having agreat weekend..


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol that was my OH's winky! but he's healing nicely so hopefully we'll still be able to DTD when we need to next week, lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lol, winky :haha: thats what the girls in my family call our private parts! funny!!

Glad to hear you had a good time & to see your back! You were in Orlando right? It's about a 2 hours drive from where I'm at, & we're spending our anniversary in Orlando next month. Did you make it to any theme parks? Or any clubs like City Walk (in Universal)??


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear he is feeling better Sunflower... You must be a fiesty one in bed.. lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> Happy to hear he is feeling better Sunflower... You must be a fiesty one in bed.. lol

:rofl:

I'm happy to hear it to :)


----------



## DrGomps

I didn't even know it was possible to break a winky. LOL.

Bet the weather was nice in florida babydustcass. We keep getting snow here...getting a bit old. I am from california originally so I am still not quite used to these winters. 

Lovie here is the info on the OPKS I use: 
https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Ovula...LNVU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296341338&sr=8-2 

Thanks for the compliment on the pic, we took it the day after our wedding. I got a second (cheapie) dress to trash, so we took pics in the sand, in a creek in the woods and on the beach. It was loads of fun!


----------



## babydustcass

Lol FG! We made it to wonder works, ripleys, the malls, sea world and did some other fun stuff. Didnt make it to universal this time, just wasnt time, plan to do all that with the kids next year which will be nice for us all to do together. Stepped off the plane this morning in sandals though :haha: did you have that storm the other night? I was looking so forward to that forcasted storm and it was amazing! we dont get storms like that here, didnt pan out so amazing for some people though did it :nope:

SF good thing its on the mend and you wont miss Bd-ing! that would totally suck! Now, have you worked out how not to do it again? :-k :lol: i didnt realise either it was possible to break a winky, i knew of the banjo snapping... still ouch!

DG, the weather was glorious most days, the day after the storm was a bit fresh but by lunch time everyday it was sooo warm in the sun. Then i come home to minus temps:cry:

Hoping Ov happens in the next couple of days so i am not waiting too long, would be a bonus if this cycle was 28days too like last time! :cloud9: Af was her a little longer though than last time so maybe not. I guess there is hope though with having EWCM now? I didnt have any last month so that has me tickled pink :blush:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol well we snapped something. Not sure what it was, apparently it's called the frenulum? all I know is it went *PING* and now I'm really wishing it would heal so we can try and make a baby!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> Lol FG! We made it to wonder works, ripleys, the malls, sea world and did some other fun stuff. Didnt make it to universal this time, just wasnt time, plan to do all that with the kids next year which will be nice for us all to do together. Stepped off the plane this morning in sandals though :haha: did you have that storm the other night? I was looking so forward to that forcasted storm and it was amazing! we dont get storms like that here, didnt pan out so amazing for some people though did it :nope:


Cool, There all fun, I like Ripleys the best out of all that you listed :) Universal & Islands of Adventure are super fun, you have to put that on your to do list for next time you come! I grew up going to Disney World every other weekend (not exagerating! we lived 20 minutes away), if you have young kids, they will LOVE it!

I wear sandals everywhere, my closet mainly consists of flip-flops :haha: , even this time of the year..

The storm was pretty crazy (Thursday night right?) It felt almost like a hurricane, not as strong but pretty close. We still have a huge tree in our backyard that pretty much broke in half because of the storm.. I've only ever been in thunderstorms (which come pretty bad in FL) & Hurricanes. We had a tornado warning out on Thursday, I really thought we were going to get one, but only really bad lightning/wind/etc..

Glad you had fun though :) I <3 Orlando


----------



## lovie

good to see you back babydustcass!! congrats on your EWCM :thumbup: 

im super excited just ordered some cheapie HPT online I know its jumping the gun a little but does anyone have a date that :thumbup:they are going to test? im thinking I might test on the 16-17th if all goes well with OVing, I have never had HPT in the house and allways waited to see if AF before we baught one, but having them in the house i dont think they will last very long!!


----------



## DrGomps

Florida girl, its funny because I used to spend all my spare time at disneyland when I was younger (growing up in socal). Never been to disneyworld or Florida for that matter (minus the airport on my way to cancun). One of these days...


----------



## lilrojo

Im sure I will test early as well.. af should be due around the 18th I believe.. I generally test at 10dpo


----------



## Sun_Flower

AF should be due on the 16th. I'm regular as clockwork, so the only time I'm going to test this month is if I'm late. No becoming a POAS addict for me!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> Florida girl, its funny because I used to spend all my spare time at disneyland when I was younger (growing up in socal). Never been to disneyworld or Florida for that matter (minus the airport on my way to cancun). One of these days...

Really? I wonder how they compare... I've never been to Disneyland nor Cali.. I have a good friend out there, one day I'd like to make it out that way.. I've never been farther north than Virginia or farther west than Texas.. I don't know if I could handle New York's brutal winters.. :nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lovie said:


> im super excited just ordered some cheapie HPT online I know its jumping the gun a little but does anyone have a date that :thumbup:they are going to test? im thinking I might test on the 16-17th if all goes well with OVing, I have never had HPT in the house and allways waited to see if AF before we baught one, but having them in the house i dont think they will last very long!!

I was thinking about it & I might test on the 15th (day of my anniversary)... IDK yet though.. And I know that if I had HPT's in the house, I'd use them!! So I will be making a trip to the store when ready to test.. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyLupton

I've also got HPTs in the house but will try not to test on till AF is due on the 19th...but we'll see if that actually happens, last month I cracked three days early...


----------



## sept10

I've got a FRER test so might use that on valentines....ekk will only be bout 10dpo all being well but i don't think i'll be able to resist.....have also just bought 2digis toady cause they were on offer in TESCO, they recommend not to test till the day of your period so am determined not to test early...haha apart from this valentines.......who am i kidding!!!!

Lilrojo - looks like we will be due af so testing the same days...goodluck!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm not due for AF until Feb 23, so I won't be testing until at least the 24th. (Easy for me to say now, far far away from the temptations of the 2WW.) :)


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Florida girl, its funny because I used to spend all my spare time at disneyland when I was younger (growing up in socal). Never been to disneyworld or Florida for that matter (minus the airport on my way to cancun). One of these days...
> 
> Really? I wonder how they compare... I've never been to Disneyland nor Cali.. I have a good friend out there, one day I'd like to make it out that way.. I've never been farther north than Virginia or farther west than Texas.. I don't know if I could handle New York's brutal winters.. :nope:Click to expand...

Haha... I think Minnesota's winters are just as bad if not worse.. supposed to be getting 6-8 inches of snow tomorrow...maybe even 10 in spots.. hope not much ugh.. hate being stuck inside in the winter..


----------



## lilrojo

sept10 said:


> I've got a FRER test so might use that on valentines....ekk will only be bout 10dpo all being well but i don't think i'll be able to resist.....have also just bought 2digis toady cause they were on offer in TESCO, they recommend not to test till the day of your period so am determined not to test early...haha apart from this valentines.......who am i kidding!!!!
> 
> Lilrojo - looks like we will be due af so testing the same days...goodluck!!!

Yeah I have three digis they all can test 4 days early.. so we shall see.. try to hold out till 11 maybe.. would love to test early though haha.. want my BFP as soon as i can get it.. Good luck to you too.. Fxed for all of us.. Feb will be our month..

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Florida girl, its funny because I used to spend all my spare time at disneyland when I was younger (growing up in socal). Never been to disneyworld or Florida for that matter (minus the airport on my way to cancun). One of these days...
> 
> Really? I wonder how they compare... I've never been to Disneyland nor Cali.. I have a good friend out there, one day I'd like to make it out that way.. I've never been farther north than Virginia or farther west than Texas.. I don't know if I could handle New York's brutal winters.. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha... I think Minnesota's winters are just as bad if not worse.. supposed to be getting 6-8 inches of snow tomorrow...maybe even 10 in spots.. hope not much ugh.. hate being stuck inside in the winter..Click to expand...

lol, can't imagine. I'm born & raised Floridian, I've never even seen snow!


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Florida girl, its funny because I used to spend all my spare time at disneyland when I was younger (growing up in socal). Never been to disneyworld or Florida for that matter (minus the airport on my way to cancun). One of these days...
> 
> Really? I wonder how they compare... I've never been to Disneyland nor Cali.. I have a good friend out there, one day I'd like to make it out that way.. I've never been farther north than Virginia or farther west than Texas.. I don't know if I could handle New York's brutal winters.. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha... I think Minnesota's winters are just as bad if not worse.. supposed to be getting 6-8 inches of snow tomorrow...maybe even 10 in spots.. hope not much ugh.. hate being stuck inside in the winter..Click to expand...
> 
> lol, can't imagine. I'm born & raised Floridian, I've never even seen snow!Click to expand...


ha... i wish i havent its cold!!!


----------



## lovie

I'm english but my OH is swedish, this is my 1st winter with "proper" snow, he laughs at me and says im like a kid i'm so excited by the snow, i kick it and jump in it and throw snowballs... so much fun!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

i love snow too lovie, snow angels and all :)

OMG i completely forgot about valentines day... I THINK i might HAVE to test on that day just to see!!! How cool would that be??!! COME ON Valentines BFP's!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

AF is due for me on the 22nd as I plan to test at 10 DPO but that is if this cycle is the same length as last. As this is the first on clomid, who knows...I would love to test on V-day if I ovulated earlier...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

BD'ings been going well..  Hoping to catch that egg in a couple days... Come on O!!


----------



## lovie

FX we all get valentines day BFP! I asked my BF is we should test and he said yes, I cant wait :)


----------



## babydustcass

Took an OPK last night and there was barely a second line, took another this morning with second morning pee and it was quite dark (not +). I will test again around 2pm to see if it was actually getting darker or just because the pee was more potent. Temp dropped to 96.50 this morning, wish i had remembered to temp yesterday as i have no idea whats going on now really, dam it!


----------



## lilrojo

I like winter as well dont get me wrong.. but after a couple months of snow Im ready for some sunshine and green grass again.. lol!! This winter has been a bit more fun with taking my daughter out sledding for the first time.. next year will be better though.. :) 

So how are we all doing...getting closer to our big day.. last day of Jan today yay, roll onto Feb! Our bding has been going well too.. been fun and more relaxed than last month.. so hopefully this will be our month.. just started my opks on sat, two negs but I knew they would be.. another one today.. so we shall see.. ticker still says 3 days..

Hope you all are doing well and enjoying the start of another week..


----------



## DrGomps

I am getting impatient to O....last cycle I got my + OPK in the late morning. Whenever I test in the afternoon its always fainter.I ts hard trying to hold your urine for enough hours in the afternoon I find (especially since I also want to stay hydrated).


----------



## lilrojo

DrGomps said:


> I am getting impatient to O....last cycle I got my + OPK in the late morning. Whenever I test in the afternoon its always fainter.I ts hard trying to hold your urine for enough hours in the afternoon I find (especially since I also want to stay hydrated).

Yeah I agree it gets hard to hold in for that long.. I have a daughter so I do mine right after her nap.. thats at like 3pm... somedays though its really hard not to go before that..the things we do to have a family..

Good luck, Fxed for all of us that this is our month..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:coffee: CD13 :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :coffee: CD13 :dohh:

Ditto!:paper: 4 days to OV. Although earlier would be better ;)


----------



## babydustcass

going so slow isnt it FG :coffee:


----------



## sept10

CD13, started our :sex: campaign last night, hoping for everyother day, thats all we usually manage. Expecting to Ov on CD17 but then you never know last month thought it would be CD18 and it came early so finger crossed it might come early this month aswell. Took first OPK today, -ve with a faint line. 

At least its fertility week!!! 

only problem is i'm not seeing much EWCM, thought there was a bit last night but it was after :sex: so might have been :spermy: but it was stretchy so who knows.....sorry if TMI :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cheering you all on in your BDing! We won't start 'til probably Sunday. 
I'm a little nervous because I have a dr's appt on the 16th. Just a regular check-up, but she knows we're TTC and I'm worried she'll suspect that something's wrong with me or something. It's only been around six months, so there's really no need to get all excited. I'm just worried that she'll want to do bloodwork or suggest I see my ob/gyn or something. I'm trying not to get too serious about things just yet.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Traskey said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> :coffee: CD13 :dohh:
> 
> Ditto!:paper: Although earlier would be better ;)Click to expand...

lol, earlier would be better!




babyductass said:

> going so slow isnt it FG :coffee:

omg, i'm going to go jump off a cliff with how slow time is passing! :haha: :nope:



sept10 said:

> CD13, started our campaign last night, hoping for everyother day, thats all we usually manage. Expecting to Ov on CD17 but then you never know last month thought it would be CD18 and it came early so finger crossed it might come early this month aswell. Took first OPK today, -ve with a faint line.
> 
> At least its fertility week!!!
> 
> only problem is i'm not seeing much EWCM, thought there was a bit last night but it was after so might have been but it was stretchy so who knows.....sorry if TMI

Yay... I do have to say, the time going slow is killing me, but I am enjoying it! :haha: I'm supposed to Ov on CD15, so we'll see.. I feel it coming though. All signs are a go :thumbup:



AmaryllisRed said:

> Cheering you all on in your BDing! We won't start 'til probably Sunday.
> I'm a little nervous because I have a dr's appt on the 16th. Just a regular check-up, but she knows we're TTC and I'm worried she'll suspect that something's wrong with me or something. It's only been around six months, so there's really no need to get all excited. I'm just worried that she'll want to do bloodwork or suggest I see my ob/gyn or something. I'm trying not to get too serious about things just yet.

Thanks! And i'll have my FX'd that everything goes well at your doctor's appt, i'm sure everything's okay!


You know, this whole waiting thing is really driving me nuts, but on the flip side I didn't expect it to be so much :haha: I thought I'd be tired of all of the BD'ing by now! lol.. the TWW is going to be brutal for sure though.. Nothing to keep me occupied! Just a waiting game :nope:


----------



## babydustcass

I just went on FF to update my chart with todays cm description lol and I see there is a 6 days offer for VIP, which i did not have... OMG only $45 for a years subscription!!! Thought i best jump at the chance of over 66% off the normal price and purchased right away. Loving the VIP now, it tells you so much about your chart that you would otherwise have to work out for yourself. Now hopefully, with the sods law and all, i will have brought a years subscription on the cycle I get my BFP and wasted a bunch of pennies.... I hope!


----------



## LadyLupton

babydustcass said:


> going so slow isnt it FG :coffee:

Oh God yes. These past two weeks have felt like 2 years. No idea how I'll get through TWW. Except that we're moving house next week so that's how...

Carrying on BDing every other day. Trying to visualise our goal and sprinkle PMA abut my day but oh my word...it's a struggle today.


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,

Can I gatecrash please!

Have just joined after lurking for a couple of weeks and the witch got me on the 19th too.. so CD13 today!

First month of trying but only had 2 'normal' cycles (Dec & Jan) after irregular bleeding for 7 months - all been checked out & everything seems ok apart from v.v.mild pcos! Gynaecologist thinks it may have been stress/worry related..and I suppose I did have a busy year last year.. :wacko:

Anyway fingers crossed for everyone here - BFP valentines day present would be very nice!
:happydance:


----------



## LadyLupton

QueenVic said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I gatecrash please!
> 
> Have just joined after lurking for a couple of weeks and the witch got me on the 19th too.. so CD13 today!
> 
> First month of trying but only had 2 'normal' cycles (Dec & Jan) after irregular bleeding for 7 months - all been checked out & everything seems ok apart from v.v.mild pcos! Gynaecologist thinks it may have been stress/worry related..and I suppose I did have a busy year last year.. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway fingers crossed for everyone here - BFP valentines day present would be very nice!
> :happydance:

Welcome and good luck! I think we're all doing the same thing tonight :thumbup:


----------



## sept10

:hi:
Welcome QueenVic!! I'm also CD13 and hoping to Ovulate CD17...how bout you any idea on your cycles yet? All the best FX'd this will be a lucky thread for all of us :happydance:


----------



## QueenVic

:sex: Yep lot's of that going on for the next week !

WELL I always used to be a 28 day cycle before all the irregularity!

Last cycle though was 33 days and O'd on CD20 - I am thinking/hoping that this was because of a very busy Xmas/New year though... is that possible?

My luteal phase is 14 days, I am getting used to the lingo already! 

SO in theory I should O in the next couple of days but if anything like last cycle then not until next week :dohh:

LUCKILY (!?) I do get bad O pains so I will know!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LadyLupton said:


> QueenVic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I gatecrash please!
> 
> Have just joined after lurking for a couple of weeks and the witch got me on the 19th too.. so CD13 today!
> 
> First month of trying but only had 2 'normal' cycles (Dec & Jan) after irregular bleeding for 7 months - all been checked out & everything seems ok apart from v.v.mild pcos! Gynaecologist thinks it may have been stress/worry related..and I suppose I did have a busy year last year.. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway fingers crossed for everyone here - BFP valentines day present would be very nice!
> :happydance:
> 
> Welcome and good luck! I think we're all doing the same thing tonight :thumbup:Click to expand...


ladylupton - lol :haha:


QueenVic - welcome :hi:


----------



## sept10

QueenVic said:


> :sex: Yep lot's of that going on for the next week !
> 
> WELL I always used to be a 28 day cycle before all the irregularity!
> 
> Last cycle though was 33 days and O'd on CD20 - I am thinking/hoping that this was because of a very busy Xmas/New year though... is that possible?
> 
> My luteal phase is 14 days, I am getting used to the lingo already!
> 
> SO in theory I should O in the next couple of days but if anything like last cycle then not until next week :dohh:
> 
> LUCKILY (!?) I do get bad O pains so I will know!

I used to be a 28day girl too but 7 years on the Pill will change things. Off pill since sept and just about settled into a 30 day cycle last two months but still not convinced it will stay like that. Have Ov'd cd20, then cd18 then cd17 last time so :shrug:. 

Like you i also get painful O pains which i do think is a positive thing!! Well at least you know. I also temp and use OPKs as well.

goodluck:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Well, I've gone to high on the CBFM. I have all the aches and pains that my system is revving up! Not long to go now. Good luck ladies :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

Def possible QV, stress is known to delay your period! Hope this cycle is more normal for you! I am hoping this month is a 28day cycle for me too again. Although its still a long time, its not too long and last month it was over before i knew it.

This is the second cycle ttc#2 after having the mirena out. I am hopeful that it will happen quick for us, but you just never know with the hormones settling. I have to say though, I feel great and feel like I am back to 'normal' I had the mirena for 2 years and it was horrific from start to the end, in the end i had to have it removed at the hospital as the gyni couldnt find it, so it really pissed me off until the end, excuse my french.
I thought after I had it out I would be waiting endlessly for a bleed and wouldnt OV for ages, but I did! We no catchy last month, I dont think we Bd'd enough around Ov time.. oops! This time we are going for GOLD!:thumbup:

Goodluck Traskey! All sounds so promising, I dont think i will OV for another few days yet, getting some twinges in my ovaries.I wonder how many days after EWCM Ov usually happens

Lady, I think so too :shower::brush::holly::sex::spermy:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all today... Im doing well happy another day is about done.. my hubby will be home from work soon yay.. taking tonight off though.. back at it tom night.. still a neg opk, which I still figured would be.. cant wait for us all to get our BFPs in Feb!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey lilrojo, we're taking a break tonight too.. We had a couple days that we were BD'ing in a row.. :haha: Got a little carried away... :blush: So I have to be sure that we take tonight off & save it for tomorrow! Off to bed now.. One more day gone, almost to Ov!! :happydance:


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Ladies! :coffee:

WELL - I think Im going to use OPKS from this afternoon as if I am back to my usual cycles O day should be tomorrow...

If it's the same as my last cycle though it will be a week later than that!

Either way we started BD'ing Sunday and think I will try pouncing on OH every day for the next week for this first cycle of properly ttc...poor him :laugh2:

Happy Tuesday all :headspin:


----------



## lovie

good luck with the opk's queen vic! sounds like everyone is doing well for BDing, I'm hoping to OV end of this week and me and my OH have got a tummy bug :( Rubish! no BD tonight at least!


----------



## babydustcass

Oh no lovie, get some meds in you both so that you can get to the BD-ing again. We are having a night off tonight, OH is not to happy about that but Ive told him we need quality sperm as OV approaches!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

babydustcass said:


> I just went on FF to update my chart with todays cm description lol and I see there is a 6 days offer for VIP, which i did not have... OMG only $45 for a years subscription!!! Thought i best jump at the chance of over 66% off the normal price and purchased right away. Loving the VIP now, it tells you so much about your chart that you would otherwise have to work out for yourself. Now hopefully, with the sods law and all, i will have brought a years subscription on the cycle I get my BFP and wasted a bunch of pennies.... I hope!

I just had that offer a few days back. I figured same as you did-- if I would spend the money, guaranteed I'd have a BFP right away. 
Hope it works out for you!
I'm starting to worry, 'cause what if my cycle decides to go back to 28 days and I ov on cd 14? Here I am waiting for cd 21... I could miss it entirely! And I've been having back pain. So we're bd'ing anyway, just to be on the safe side.:winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Almost half way through the month ladies!! Just another day or two & we've hit our half way point.. I'm feeling slightly better about this waiting game.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies, how are we all doing... Almost there! The Two Week Wait will be upon us in no time.. I must say I'm getting excited, that o day, is approaching... and my ticker says I'm in one of my most fertile days!! yay.. Took last night off, so back at it tonight.. Good luck to all of you! Finally Feb...


----------



## DrGomps

I am really hoping I get to enter the TWW with you all. I am really confused as to what is going on right now with my body. I have had some pretty bright opks, not quite positive, but close, then this morning with concentrated urine there was barely a line. Is it possible I oed already? Or was the bright band due to residual clomid? My brightest band was 4 days after I stopped taking clomid.


----------



## lilrojo

DrGomps-sorry I dont know anything about clomid or what it can do with your opks.. didnt want to read and run.. hopefully someone on here will be able to answer your question... Good luck, Fxed for you!


----------



## sept10

DrGomps said:


> I am really hoping I get to enter the TWW with you all. I am really confused as to what is going on right now with my body. I have had some pretty bright opks, not quite positive, but close, then this morning with concentrated urine there was barely a line. Is it possible I oed already? Or was the bright band due to residual clomid? My brightest band was 4 days after I stopped taking clomid.

I think your supposed to take OPKs more in the afternoon as in the morning the LH hasn't quite absorbed into your system or summit like that...might be why you FMU was only faint line. 

Well we had our break last night so time to :sex: tonight!! :happydance: hubby just getting used to my demands now haha as its normally been him who initiates....i just plan days and let him pick when exactly so that way he feels more in control.....:dohh:

had two -veOPKs so far but expected that ...think another -ve tomorrow (weds) then hopefully a +ve on thurs or Fri by the latest!!!! Still no EWCM though...bit of some clear discharge on panty but not stretchy (sorry TMI:shy:)

Feeling in such a better mood this week ....:winkwink:

Goodluck everyone....enjoy your nights off ladies


----------



## babydustcass

I have no idea either about Clomid but I have been told not to test with FMU, I cant remember quite why. Ill have a little look in a minute. Have you tested this afternoon?

I had a darker line a couple of days ago, then yesterday hardly any line, and this afternoon a little darker than yesterday. Hopefully we will all ov within the next few days and can go into the TWW together!

I really hope I am one of these lucky gits that gets pregnant really quickly! All this waiting every month is not good, I am an impatient person anyway so watching the days come and go is like watching paint dry! I was thinking about this the other week, our LO took 8months of NTNP and honestly we were like rabbits almost everyday, obviously not at the right time lol Our life style was a little different back then though so hopefully all the differences and changes to our lives now, will help shorten the journey. I am having to keep myself really busy to stop me from sitting on BnB all day, looking at the BFP threads and reading the birth announcements. One born every minute is on demand too and I can just watch it over and over! Really though, I should be getting on with work but i feel so distracted by the excitement of TTC. I cannot go into tescos without scaling the baby sections over and over... not even pregs yet! doh


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps - I've heard the same as well, to test in the afternoon as there's something about/in FMU so you do not want to test with that..

babyD - I really REALLY hope that we don't have to wait long at all.. I cut my BCP's early in January hoping that I wouldn't have to wait around an extra month for it to be out of my system & lower my chances of being able to conceive the 1st month off.. So I am super hopeful that it happens this cycle, But then I feel stupid for actually thinking that this could happen right away, so I'm kind of freaking out about taking a test in a couple of weeks.. And it's REALLY hard to stay off of BnB.. I work from home & I am on the computer all day (mostly working, but the occasional refreshing of my web browser to check for updates on BnB & I LOVE reading the birth announcements.. Oh yeah, & the BFP announcements).. This stinks, I want to be the one posting my BFP announcement..! lol


----------



## babydustcass

yes I totally know how you feel. I work from home too and the other half of my work is computer based, the temptation is just too much. Before you realise 2 mins turns into 15 which turns into an half hr, even more sometimes and it just doesnt feel like that long! So easy to waste the day away on here. 

George is tucked up in bed and no work for me to do tonight, OH is on his first late shift 3pm-11pm so no company but you guys on BnB tonight


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Were you working from home when you first had George?


----------



## babydustcass

I started working for home as self employed when I was on maternity leave. I knew I didnt want to go back to my old job in a clothes shop, so needed to sort something out quickly. I had a couple of months off when George was born and gradually got back into the swing on things.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh I see.. I think I'm a little tiny bit worried about having a baby & working from home.. It's nice to not have to leave the house.. But I still work 8:30-5, they expect me to be on email/phone & working.. I think that's the only concern I have because I don't know how much time I will need to ask off for work, because my situation is a little unique.. I guess I will worry about that in due time, gotta get pregnant first lol..


----------



## QueenVic

Omg someone please tell me what EWCM means, honestly I must be being so blonde but I just can't work out the EW bit and people are saying it all the time on BnB !!

;(


----------



## lilrojo

QueenVic said:


> Omg someone please tell me what EWCM means, honestly I must be being so blonde but I just can't work out the EW bit and people are saying it all the time on BnB !!
> 
> ;(

Egg White


----------



## babydustcass

FG, i found working from home with a baby quite easy, when they are very young they mostly sleep so I worked while he slept. I am sure the company you work from home for will be aware of your situation and perhaps you could discuss different working hours.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah.. Just have to grow the guts to ask them.. I have plenty of time though.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:dust: to everyone & their baby-making efforts tonight!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... as I suspected... seems like maybe my cycle IS deciding to go back to 28ish days. Today is cd 13, and who shows up but the ewcm... hm... Last month I didn't see it 'til cd 22. Good thing we've been bd'ing anyway. So... it's ewcm, then temp dip, then o, then temp rise? Is that right?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, o day is approaching.. EWCM showed up today.. so any day now.. still neg opk but I bet withing a day or two it will be pos. happy bding to you all and happy night off to those off tonight...


----------



## babydustcass

fx'd and baby dust to all those who Bd'd last night!

AR, i think thats pretty much how it supposed to go. So far ive had 5 days of EWCM and the day before yesterday was less EW and more Wet, then back to EWCM yesterday... nothing today and no + opk yet but will test today around 12pm and then again at about 8-9. my temps are doing strange things though, waiting to see how that pans out!


----------



## QueenVic

Morning, Morning,
:dust:

So is it the norm to get EWCM before Ov ??

So I can keep an eye out :winkwink:

Haven't had my O pains yet anywho.... come on !!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I dunno... yesterday afternoon I had what I thought could be ov pain, but I dismissed it, thinking it was too early. Then last night the ewcm, and this morning my temp is up .5 degrees. I've read that some women get lots and lots of ewcm and some get very little or none. Last month was the first that I'd noticed it (since I started looking) and I only had one day of it. So... I'm hoping it comes back so we can bd tonight (we took the night off last night). Otherwise, maybe I'm out of time this month? Don't they say you ov on the last day that you have ewcm and then you'll be dry the day after you ov?


----------



## DrGomps

I am afraid I may not O until CD 21 again. Sigh. Just more waiting. Seems never-ending.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ticker says I ovulate today, but going off of my EWCM, I think I Ov'd yesterday.. Hmm.. Glad we've gotten a lot of bd'ing in.. Continue to keep doing for a few days just to be on the safe side..


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies, how are you all doing today?

I also had EWCM yesterday but a neg opk, dtd last night as that was our night on again.. depends on if I get a pos opk today or not, if not, night off... so we will see when what the afternoon brings for my opk... been testing at 3 and again at 9.. dont want to miss it.. should be any day now.. good luck ladies.. 1 day more for me, at least thats what my ticker says


----------



## DrGomps

I have EWCM today! Fx'ed that I o soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck and hope your o day comes sooner rather than later!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> I have EWCM today! Fx'ed that I o soon!

FX'd & GL


----------



## QueenVic

WELL I am feeling v.v.v.depressed and negative today

Have been bleeding on and off all day after BD'ing last night - similar to the irregular bleeding I had from May-Nov last year..

I was so hopeful because the gynae at the hospital said everything looked fine and I had had 2 normal cycles - Dec & Jan..

Do you think maybe its too much :sex: the last few days? :dohh:
I have a tilted cervix and apparently this can irritate it? Seems a bit extreme though..

So anyway no O pains or EWCM yet and def not BD'ing today now..

Hope things are going better for everyone else :thumbup:


----------



## ellie27

My cd1 is 16th Jan.

This is our first month TTC for no 2!!

I am on cd 18 now of what has been a 25 day cycle for the last 3 out of 4 months (the other cycle was 32 days!!)

Last night and into today (cd 18) I have had quite a lot of strange cramps that I am sure I dont normally have - it has been a constant weird tummy rumbling feeling.........actually similar to the tummy rumbling I had when my period was due when I found I was pregnant with Anna - but my period is certainly not due for a while!

I have convinced myself I actually ovulated around day 15 this month so surely too early for symptoms? 

But then I did have lots of cm around day 10/11 - so I could be 7dpo??

Any thoughts welcome.
Good luck everyone!:flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sounds promising! FX'd for you & keep us posted :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Cant believe the TWW is almost upon all of us!! Good luck to you all.. you all deserve your BFPs!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

rojo, i can't believe it either.. all of my moaning & complaining & we're pretty much half way through this.. so excited! :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

I know I'm so ready to just be done and have my BFP in my hand haha.. hopefully!! Feeling really good about this month, been more relaxed since for the first time trying since my mc..When will you be testing??


----------



## babydustcass

Hey QC, sorry to hear of your bleed! Perhaps you are right in saying maybe too much BD... maybe You Ov'd earlier than you expected and its implantation bleeding? Try to stay positive, easier said than done I know! :hugs:

sounds promising Ellie, keep us updated. When are you thinking of testing?

rojo, the first two weeks felt like they went on and on forever, but now we are almost at the 2ww, it feels like no time at all! :happydance: come on ladies, lets get those eggies!:thumbup:

I have also decided today that i will do a sneaky test on valentines day... wishful thinking and all but that would be so romantic and make it even more of a special day:cloud9:, if its a neg, then I will put it down to being too early and enjoy the day... it sucks that I wont be able to enjoy a few drinks in the evening though :dohh:


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks BDC - I will tryyyy to stay positive :hugs:

I have been thinking about how nice it would be to tell OH of a :bfp: on Valentines Day aswell - would be the best night ever...

Don't want to get hopes up too much but FX'd for all of us, exciting times !


----------



## sept10

:brat:

FF just put my Ovulation day as CD11!!!!!!

What!!!!

I'm not even expecting it till CD 17 - this friday!!!

And we didn't even :sex: leading up the CD11 (last saturday) as we were gearing up for this week. Closest we did it was sunday night!!!!

Please someone tell me FF is wrong and will sort it self out and change its crosshairs later in the week. Has this happened to anyone else??


Grrrrr....things were going so well....:growlmad:


----------



## Thistledown

I'm not really sure if my cycle's back to normal after my MC, but I've been calling Jan 19th CD1. OH and I :sex: on the 30th, which should have been a fertile day if everything's functioning as it should. I'm still figuring out charting, and only bought a box of OPKs yesterday - may have already OVed this cycle, but I'm checking anyway!

We were only able to try the once this month (OH is back at work until tomorrow night), so I'm not going to get my hopes up toooooo much. But still, this will be my first 2WW!


----------



## babydustcass

Oh Sept! how frustrating:nope:... do you feel like you have ov'd? Maybe they have it wrong...? I dont see any signs personally on there that would say you have ov'd already, more signs to say you will Ov in the near future though though :shrug:

Keep temping and maybe it will change, stay positive! and start Baby dancing :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

OK so OH and I just managed to DTD. It was more like disarming a dangerous bomb than a wild animal like love fest, but we got there, and today is roundabout when I'm due to OV. So we've only managed once, but once is better than none, and I'm currently lying on my bed with my legs in the air, lol! I don't have very high hopes at all, but I feel better that we at least tried rather than missing out altogether. On to the TWW!!


----------



## LadyLupton

Hi Ladies,

Well, I had some O-like pains (I think) on Sunday. I'm not sure though, no EWCM (don't get lots of that anyway though). I dunno, we're just throwing lots of BD at the wall and hoping something sticks.

...hang on, that didn't come out right....Anyway, off to do some more BDing. Babydust to all!


----------



## lilrojo

Yes sunflower once it better than not at all.. last time I got preg we only had sex once that whole month so it can happen... 

Good Luck LadyLupton, Fxed all that bedding leads to a BFP..

AFM-another neg opk but I know it will come soon, had EWCM yesterday cant really tell today as we bded last night.. Ticker says 1 day so we shall see if I get a smiley tomorrow.. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## babydustcass

Sun_Flower said:


> OK so OH and I just managed to DTD. It was more like disarming a dangerous bomb than a wild animal like love fest, but we got there, and today is roundabout when I'm due to OV. So we've only managed once, but once is better than none, and I'm currently lying on my bed with my legs in the air, lol! I don't have very high hopes at all, but I feel better that we at least tried rather than missing out altogether. On to the TWW!!

:happydance: way to go! :hugs:

Do you think you could manage another round tomorrow?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## babydustcass

YAY! Pos OPK today, a day earlier than last month!! So thrilled to see those darker lines!

Should ov in the next 1-2 days! 

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well!!! xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babyd, yay! fx'd :)


----------



## DrGomps

So I think I may have already o'ed. My temp is up and has been for 3 days and I had a dip on o day. I also had some pretty bright OPK, especially on CD 13, but not they are pretty faint. 

Check out my chart and my OPKs, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0506.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babydustcass

yep i would say you have ovd already DG! Looks like you are now in your TWW, Goodluck hun! :hugs::dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

GL DG! :dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, good luck to all of you that have o'd and are now in the tww. 
I'm still not sure. I had that ewcm just once and my temp went up .5, and now it's holding steady and my cm is just watery. But I'm kind of crampy. Sigh. Who knows? 
I agree, DG, looks like you o'd. I'm jealous of your nice crosshairs and temp rise!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. we made it!! Most are on to the TWW, not me yet.. haha.. says I will o today so hopefully I will get a positve opk today to confirm that... last cycle didnt o till cd19, today is cd 16... se we will see what my opk says later.. hopefully back to normal.. had EWCM the other day so should be any day now..

Good Luck to you all... when are you all planning to test?


----------



## Traskey

No eggy for me today, still on the high though. Looks like it will be tomorrow :D


----------



## QueenVic

ooooh FX'd to all the ladies in their TWW :happydance:

I have an update on my last post..

SO I started bleeding from yesterday (when I woke up) until now.. not like AF bleeding much lighter/watery & sorry if tmi but not enough to use pad/tampon but very present!

Saw my GP this morning and she seems to think it is Ovulation Bleeding (she was even acting like this was a good thing!) as it started yesterday, 2 weeks into my cycle.. - I have been a bit crampy/twingey around left ovary but nothing like last months O pain!!

WELL (here's where I need the advice) - I got a digital opk CB today with the smiley face...... except it isn't smiley !!!! :wacko:

I used the normal stick opks sat/sun/mon which gradually got slightly darker but not positive then I ran out until today..

SURELY if I'm having Ovulation Bleeding my opks would be positive !?!?!?!

Help :shrug:


----------



## babydustcass

I think you get a Surge before you OV, which is why I usually test twice a day and it can come and go very quickly... Maybe you missed the surge and are now experiencing actual ovulation! I think its a good sign too, Get Baby Dancing!!! :)

i am due to release an eggy today or tomorrow!! However, OH just got back from a jog and he has done something to his back. The field he runs on is right next to the doctors so he practically crawled in and got some help. Now hes drugged up to his eyeballs with all sorts and work is out for the rest of this week... bless his heart though, he thinks he can still DTD one more time tomorrow for us me on top of course lmaoo (luckily we DTD right before he went out for his run) 

Having some ovualtion twinges/pains on my right side right this second :D :D


----------



## babydustcass

Traskey said:


> No eggy for me today, still on the high though. Looks like it will be tomorrow :D

Fingers crossed hun :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

Rojo, last month i didnt get a + until CD17 and ovd on CD18, this month however i get a +on CD 16! :) Changing cycles, really hope you OV soon hun x


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks, how exciting, can't believe everyone will be doing their HPTs in the next 1-2 weeks !!!

BDC really hope I am Ov'ing... more :sex: on the cards this eve then just incase !!!

Goodluck to u aswell - poor OH with his back but where there's a will there's a way !! :spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Sun_Flower

babydustcass said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> OK so OH and I just managed to DTD. It was more like disarming a dangerous bomb than a wild animal like love fest, but we got there, and today is roundabout when I'm due to OV. So we've only managed once, but once is better than none, and I'm currently lying on my bed with my legs in the air, lol! I don't have very high hopes at all, but I feel better that we at least tried rather than missing out altogether. On to the TWW!!
> 
> :happydance: way to go! :hugs:
> 
> Do you think you could manage another round tomorrow?Click to expand...


Lol I'm not sure, we kinda made it a bit worse again :wacko: just gonna give him a full three weeks to heal and then get down to it again next month :)


----------



## lilrojo

Sunflower... hopefully that one time was just enough to get that BFP.. Good luck hun.. hope your dh feel better soon!! 

BDC-Yeah havent tested yet wont till about 3pm then again at 9pm...just waiting it out.. my cycles are also changing I had a mc in Nov. got cycle 31 days later in Dec. then 30 days later in Jan.. so now thinking it will either be back to 29 days or still 30 days.. we shall see I guess at 3pm.. Good luck to you, hope your dh feels better ..

Whats going on with our poor men getting hurt hope its not a trend!:haha:

Good luck to you all..


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks for the input ladies, so happy to be in the 2WW. My only regret is we did not BD on the day of ovulation, but we did the day before and after so hopefully that is enough. 

Queen Vic, I agree with babydustcass that you probably already missed your surge. didn't know you could experience ovulation bleeding. ouch! 

I think I am going to test now on Valentines day, before I thought it would be too early, but now it will be over 14DPO. 
:)


----------



## babydustcass

Btw, just incase you hadn't ever thought to try fmu (like me) i OPK'd this morning with FMU and got a nice + and this afternoon with concentrated pee and its even darker! :) just thought someone might like that bit of information lol I was told not to use FMU x


----------



## DrGomps

yay! congrats on the + OPK!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies had to change my ticker, as no pos today so maybe tom..still having the EWCM so should be soon! Good luck to you all..


----------



## sept10

Sun_Flower said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> OK so OH and I just managed to DTD. It was more like disarming a dangerous bomb than a wild animal like love fest, but we got there, and today is roundabout when I'm due to OV. So we've only managed once, but once is better than none, and I'm currently lying on my bed with my legs in the air, lol! I don't have very high hopes at all, but I feel better that we at least tried rather than missing out altogether. On to the TWW!!
> 
> :happydance: way to go! :hugs:
> 
> Do you think you could manage another round tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol I'm not sure, we kinda made it a bit worse again :wacko: just gonna give him a full three weeks to heal and then get down to it again next month :)Click to expand...

hahaha...we had a similar episode this evening!!!


----------



## lilrojo

So Im thinkin it will be more the second ticker, that the 29 day cycle, and 12 luteal phase.. which goes with what last month was..


----------



## sept10

Lilrojo .....i'm in a similar boat, 29, 31 then 30 day cycle...which shall it be this month:shrug:??. 

I'm hoping to ovulate today.....Fertility Friend got confused and put me on CD11 to ovulate but has now given up on that idea thatnk god. Only problem is i've not really noticed EWCM or any O pains....

FX'd we both O today or tomorrow.....think DH will kill me if i don't Ovulate after all the BDing!!!
:hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

So i dont think i have O'd yet... another +opk this morning... not sure why i am still testing- those two beautiful lines are nice to see first thing in the morning, i guess I think I will O today though. Having some pains and aches in my left side today so I will indeed make sure the deed gets done! OH is tucked up in bed still, thought I would let him get in more rest so I have more chance of this working out this afternoon! this will probably resemble bonking a sack of spuds but hey ho!:haha:

I cannot begin to express how excited I am for us all this month!:happydance:


:dust: to everyone


----------



## QueenVic

I agree it IS confusing when u don't know your Ov date & can't get a +opk... wish I was still a regular 28day cycle !!

If the bleeding (which has stopped today yay so 2 days like the doc said) WAS Ov bleeding then fine because we have been Bd'ing since Sunday...

But if it was just random and my cycle is the same as last month (ov CD21) then I won't Ov until Tues...

Soooooo I will have to keep :sex: for another week !! :rofl: poor oh.... hehe


----------



## lilrojo

Well I know I will prob get a pos by tom which will be cd 18, just gotta keep waiting it out.. I dont really get any o pains anymore did when I got preg with my daughter, but havent since which is weird but I guess our bodies change... I know it will be soon hoping for today but wont be too dis. if it isnt.. dtd last night and if no pos tonight is off again.. bring on the weekend..

Good luck to you all that are already in the TWW and bring on O for the rest of us..


----------



## DrGomps

how are you ladies passing the time in the 2WW? I have to review a grant, but all I want to do is go on baby sites. I even have been looking at pregnancy photo galleries. I know most people are looking forward to the baby and I am, but I am also fascinated by the process of being pregnant and having something growing inside of me. I am sure once I am, it will be miserable. But I can't help but look longingly at bulging bumps.


----------



## lovie

I know what you mean dr gromps about being fascinated by bumps! I worked as a family photographer and I loved the tiny babys but I loved it when ladies came in pregnant even more, there is something really magical and powerfull about a pregnant tum! when I 1st felt my cousins baby kick I burst into tears and this was before I was TTC! 

I hope you are all well, the time has gone so fast! Im hoping OV is just around the corner, My opk was allllllmost positive tonight and I had some EWCM. Yay for all those of you allready in your 2ww, I wonder who will be the 1st to give in to temptation and test! happy oving to all of you still waitin, and happy weekend to everyone!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sept10

Well still no +ve OPK and now i'm all out. I usually get strong O pains aswell but so far just a few twinges.......:wacko:

Hoping that my temp goes up tomorrow or i Ovulate tomorrow and temp goes up sunday. I'm refusing to spend anymore money on OPKs:nope:

hope everyone else is having better luck with the Ovulating and you guys in the TWW aren't driving yourselves mad symptom spotting yet!!!

I'm going to try and feel a bit more positive now...PMA...Come on the big O!!!

:dust:


----------



## Traskey

I am ovulating today, right on schedule at day 17. It didn't show up in my morning test but was here by lunch time. I should be testing on the 18th, my brother's birthday. Hope that's a good sign. Right now i'll take any luck I can get :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Okay, so I am now 2dpo.. Ticker says that one of the top 10 symptoms for 2dpo is sore/sensitive nipples. nipples aren't sore but my boobs are starting to get tender, taking that as a sign that I ovulated.. I would have thought that I would've gotten a sign like that either right before or during Ov, but guess not..

Who else has entered the TWW & whose still waiting to Ov?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Who else has entered the TWW & whose still waiting to Ov?

Good question! I thought maybe I had o'd or was about to, 'cause I had ewcm and my temp went up a little, but now it's leveled out and the ewcm disappeared. So I think I'm still waiting to o. Who knows! 
I'm cheering you all on, though! It is sooooo nice to have other ladies to go through this with. :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> It is sooooo nice to have other ladies to go through this with. :flower:

I would have gone crazy these past 2 weeks without the support from here! It's helps speed the time up & nice to have convo's :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LadyLupton

Congrats for all the Os, super exciting!

As for me: bloody hell grapefruit juice REALLY works! Just went to the loo (hehe, the things we just come out with on these boards) and had a little check off CM and a giant blob of it came out! I can't believe it, certainly think I've never had anything like it before. For info: Been drinking one glass of grapefruit juice and one up of green tea per day. Drinks of the devil as far as I'm concerned but if it gets me my baby, I'll drink it every day till the day I die. 

And I took EPO until a few days ago.

I'll be pretty impressed if I do ovulate and or catch the egg this week, as it's been an unbelievably stressful week at work. Anyway, I ramble.

BD BD BD! All excited now, so want to get pregnant and have a baby of our own...

Good luck to all you girls this weekend


----------



## lilrojo

Im still waiting to O, my cycle I believe will be the same as last months, hoped it would be a bit more normal but I guess not.. tomorrrow though should be the day.. got a pos on cd18 last month and thats tom.. still neg today.. but figured it would be! Testing again at 9pm so we shall see if it changes.. dtd last night, so off tonight unless my pos shows up later.. not betting on it.. 

Good luck to those in the TWW...I will prob test on like the 15th or so.. depending when I get a pos..


----------



## babydustcass

I think i have O'd today at some point, feeling very uncomfortable with cramps and ovarian pains on both sides! hopefully my temp will tell me more in the morning, OPK is now on a come down and now -ve

I hope you OV soon Rojo!

I am going to be bonking that sack of spuds tonight :D


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks BDC, I hope so too.. last cycle i got a pos on CD18,19, & 20.. fig i oed on day 19.. neg by night on day 20.. so thinking it will be the same this month.. so we will be dtd tom night, Sun and Monday nights.. then a night off.. then one last time for just in case! lol.. I dont get o pains did when i got preg with my daughter but since then nothing.. crazy how they just disappear..

When will you be testing??


----------



## sept10

Well OPK -ve this evening but just got some EWCM!!!!!!!!
who knew such findings could make me so happy:haha:

I normally get O pains but only twinges so far...may come on tonight or tomorrow though i guess.....from memory my O pains are always on my right ...is it possible when i ovulate on my left i don't get pain??

so fx'd i ovulate tonight or tomorrow, we dtd last night, dh working tonight so hopefully will dtd tomorrow when he gets up and hopefully Ovulation will be confirmed in next couple of days.....

Lilrojo FX'd for us both for Ovulation tomorrow:happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed that you OV tomorrow ladies :) Counting down the days till AF is due, only a week and a bit now. Not too worried if nothing happens because 4 days after AF is due I'm going down to see my family for a week, so that's something to look forward to :) Plus OH is taking me out for a meal on the day AF is due as a late valentines type thing (not even going to TRY and get somewhere booked on Valentines Day itself, everything will be too packed etc). So I've got lots to look forward to in the next couple of weeks which should lessen the disappointment when AF shows up, lol!


----------



## babydustcass

rojo, ill be testing on Valentines just too see. But then ill test again at 14dpo... ok so im lying! I will probably test everyday from Valentines day hehe On valentines day i should be 10dpo so quite early! 

SF, have you been symptoms spotting yet? :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've been & I'm only 2dpo! I've got to reel myself in or I'm going to go crazy.. :wacko: :blush:


----------



## sept10

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I've been & I'm only 2dpo! I've got to reel myself in or I'm going to go crazy.. :wacko: :blush:

Its so hard not to....need to find yourself a distraction!!

I'm hopefully going to be joining you in the TWW soon and i know i'll be exactly the same!! you think the waiting to Ovulate is bad and then comes TWW and symptom spotting...:dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sept10 said:


> Its so hard not to....need to find yourself a distraction!! I'm hopefully going to be joining you in the TWW soon and i know i'll be exactly the same!! you think the waiting to Ovulate is bad and then comes TWW and symptom spotting...:dohh:

 Lol, can't wait until we're ALL in the tww so we can ss together! I seriously do need to find a hobby to keep my attention for the next 11 days!


----------



## sept10

FloridaGirl21 said:


> sept10 said:
> 
> 
> Its so hard not to....need to find yourself a distraction!! I'm hopefully going to be joining you in the TWW soon and i know i'll be exactly the same!! you think the waiting to Ovulate is bad and then comes TWW and symptom spotting...:dohh:
> 
> Lol, can't wait until we're ALL in the tww so we can ss together! I seriously do need to find a hobby to keep my attention for the next 11 days!Click to expand...

Yes we definately need a TWW Hobby!!!

cross sitch anyone....or maybe some trainspotting:haha:???

we definately need to think of something to occupy us all.....game of hangman maybe?:hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol if I HAD been symptom spotting I'd have been getting depressed because I've had none at all! I agree though, can't wait till we're all in 2WW together :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yes I will def keep you all posted on my opks.. hopin we all will o soon and be in that TWW together..

Good luck sept..hope you o tom too.. then we can wait this out together..

Haha.. BDC.. I will prob start at 10dpo too.. my lp is only 12 days so 10 shouldnt be too early .. got a pos with my daughter at 10dpo


----------



## QueenVic

Oh good luck all the ladies hoping to Ov in the next few days :thumbup:

As for the testing I'm not sure when I should... just incase weds/thurs wasn't Ov and its actually next week & a long cycle like last month....hmmm :shrug:

I know myself too well though and i will prob be poas from at least next weekend, LOL :rofl:

I really hope I'm not too disappointed if it hasn't worked this time...OH thinks I will sink into a depression! 

What are everyone elses DH/OH like about that situation ?

~~HAPPY SATURDAY~~


----------



## QueenVic

I also seem to have picked up a mild cold/throat bug in the last 2 days! I haven't been ill for ages!! 

Hope that won't affect anything... :dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

does anyone know how long after O, FF picks up on it ....

Would you say I have O'd by my chart?... I feel like I have

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f

rojo, I really hope we all get Valentines BFP's! 

QV, my OH is one of these 'it will happen when it happens' people, whereas I am hormonal, emotional and impatient. He would happily NTNP but now that we knows my cycles he does get excited in the TWW and ask what symptoms I am having ect. I just cannot work out this cycle if I am now in the TWW! Hopefully we have covered all basis! Even been checking my Cervix this month which was easier than i thought, you know


----------



## QueenVic

I am not too sure on the chart myself because I'm not temping yet but it looks like it did go up where you could have Ov'd, dropped slightly but then has gone back up again ?! Is that what is meant to happen? I need to start temping if this cycle doesn't work for us..

If you're not sure if you have Ov'd yet then we are in the same boat.. :shrug:

I have been having hot flushes in the last 2 days but thats not really unusual for me, lol

Wow so the next sign (if we have Ov'd) could be implantation cramps/bleeding.... :happydance:

FX'd

My OH is getting more interested/excited in the whole process...keeps making little comments that make me smile !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sept, I only get o pains on the right side, too. I always wondered if that means only the right one works? Or if I just don't get pain when it's the left one. 
The hubby doesn't seem to understand the timing of everything, 'cause he'll ask me at random times, "So, are you pregnant yet?" But at least he's willing to dtd whenever I am. :)
I'm still wondering if I've o'd yet, too. Temps say no, FF says no, but I'm cramping like PMS. I'm almost thinking I'm gonna have a random short cycle this time and maybe my temps just weren't reliable because I don't do like you're supposed to and take it while I'm still lying in bed. Well, if AF is gonna come in about 10 days, and O was 4 days ago, I dunno. We might've caught the egg. We'll see. 
Pretty sad that I'm already hoping for a bfp when I probably haven't even o'd yet. Sigh.


----------



## ellie27

So, FF doesnt even know if I have ovulated yet so no chance of me knowing either! I have only keyed in a few temps since around cd11 and any ecm whenever it has been there.

Based on 3 of the last 4 cycles (25 day cycles) then I will have ov'd around day 11 so am now on cd 21. Had a lot of cramps on cd 18 and 19 but they have gone now.

Also on cd 16 I had what felt like possible ov pain so maybe ov around then??

My temps were only taken from cd11 and they have mostly been going up since then (a couple dips in last day or 2)

Any ideas.....see my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33861e


oh and I did a test last night - negative - just couldnt resist! When pregnant with Anna I did early tests and didnt get a positive til 14 dpo - so still not out?? :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, how are we all today... should get my pos opk today and o today or tomorrow if its like last cycle...will let you know this afternoon if I get a pos or not..

Good luck to you all..


----------



## QueenVic

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies, how are we all today... should get my pos opk today and o today or tomorrow if its like last cycle...will let you know this afternoon if I get a pos or not..
> 
> Good luck to you all..

Goodluck with Ov LR !! :thumbup:

Ahh I don't know how I will manage the wait until Valentines Day to test....eeek I have zero patience at the best of times !!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks QueenVic... hope all is going well for you and you feel better soon!! yes the tww is a long one but find something to distract you..makes it go faster... i prob wont test till like the 15 or 16th... Good after vday gift haha.. maybe vday just for fun.. haha.

Good luck


----------



## sept10

babydustcass said:


> does anyone know how long after O, FF picks up on it ....
> 
> Would you say I have O'd by my chart?... I feel like I have
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f
> 
> rojo, I really hope we all get Valentines BFP's!
> 
> QV, my OH is one of these 'it will happen when it happens' people, whereas I am hormonal, emotional and impatient. He would happily NTNP but now that we knows my cycles he does get excited in the TWW and ask what symptoms I am having ect. I just cannot work out this cycle if I am now in the TWW! Hopefully we have covered all basis! Even been checking my Cervix this month which was easier than i thought, you know

Good chance you Ovulated CD17 but FF won't confirm it till your temps stay up for 3 days keep with it for another couple of days and hopefully you should see those crosshairs on CD17!!


----------



## babydustcass

ahh thank you sept, thats what I was wondering about. I hope it keeps rising then! :D

I have such a good feeling about this month for us all :dust:

I will post my chart when i get some cross hairs!

hope everyone is having a good weekend! :) X


----------



## sept10

things not going great, we haven't BD'd since thurs, saturday today and i'm convinced i'm ovulating but DH says he is not up to it......oh well :(


----------



## babydustcass

oh no sept, I realise its a big pressure on our OHs sometimes, but when its our time to do the deed.... humfp! You just expect them to co-operate in that areas, up for it or not at least try! Hope you are ok hunny!


----------



## sept10

babydustcass said:


> oh no sept, I realise its a big pressure on our OHs sometimes, but when its our time to do the deed.... humfp! You just expect them to co-operate in that areas, up for it or not at least try! Hope you are ok hunny!

I feel bad for him, i know its a lot of pressure and i was hoping to ovulate earlier but i still feel like crying cause we haven't even tried!!!Now we will miss our best chance and thats yet another month gone :cry: 

I know its hard for them but i'm living with this every day, temping and so on...its not fair. part of me thinks i should stop but we are generally 1 maybe 2 times a week people and i'm sure if we just ntnp we would miss ovulation everytime!!!!

maybe another day of rest and well maybe tomorrow won't be too late but then i dunno if he will be up for it b then either:nope:


----------



## babydustcass

sept10 said:


> babydustcass said:
> 
> 
> oh no sept, I realise its a big pressure on our OHs sometimes, but when its our time to do the deed.... humfp! You just expect them to co-operate in that areas, up for it or not at least try! Hope you are ok hunny!
> 
> I feel bad for him, i know its a lot of pressure and i was hoping to ovulate earlier but i still feel like crying cause we haven't even tried!!!Now we will miss our best chance and thats yet another month gone :cry:
> 
> I know its hard for them but i'm living with this every day, temping and so on...its not fair. part of me thinks i should stop but we are generally 1 maybe 2 times a week people and i'm sure if we just ntnp we would miss ovulation everytime!!!!
> 
> maybe another day of rest and well maybe tomorrow won't be too late but then i dunno if he will be up for it b then either:nope:Click to expand...


I feel for my OH too, I am not sure if its due to having the coil out or since just TTC but I have been wanting it a lot recently. Luckily he has the good sex drive to match... for now.

Thats the thing though isn't it about TTC, if you both agree to TTC, it should be on BOTH of you to make the effort. Like you say, everyday you Temp, maybe OPK when its time, look out for EWCM. The only thing he needs to do is... well not going to state the obvious lol and otherwise he's just NTNP, because to try to have a baby you need to Try on the right days! and as nice as it is to know what is going on with your body, it must be like toture at the same time, to know when you are about to or Ov-ing and he wont do nothing about it.


Oh sept, sending lots of hugs in your direction :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hope you get your nooky hun, have you tried anything to get him in the mood!:blush:


----------



## sept10

he is working nights as of yesterday so feels shattered and just isn't up to it!! i've tried my best, got in the shower with him and everything but nothing....i think i just need to let him feel ready....poor dh......he isn't used to this as its usually he who initiates and he likes things to be spontaneous...which TTC just isn't!!!!!

fx'd for tomorrow....thanks for all your support babydustcass..means a lot!


----------



## babydustcass

oh i see, after working late shifts he is bound to feel tired! My OH used to work nights and it just puts your body clock out of wack doesnt it.

I see you have done BDing anyway so hopefully it is enough, spermies can survive for a while up there! Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## Bellenim

Hi Guys, 

I am also on the same CD - here is hoping that this is a lucky month for us all

:thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, had to change my ticker again..still no pos opk.. guess this month is another different month with my cycle.. so annoying.. used to be so easy to predict o.. now after my mc my body has just gone to the dogs.. haha.. oh well just keep bding if i o, bding everyother night should catch it.. test again tomorrow.. and will still keep you posted...
Good luck

Sept.. hope your doing better and I swear men are bigger babies sometimes than us women.. lol!! Good luck on seducing him tom.. :) Hugs...


----------



## babydustcass

hey belle- i hope so too! :) :dust:

rojo, keep positive as you are and O will be right around the corner! As you say, keep Bd-ing and she will come at some point. Have you had many changed cycles since your mc?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, how are you all doing...ready to start another week tomorrow.. oh well getting closer to testing...

BDC-I have only had 2 cycles since my mc... have no idea if or when I ovulated after my mc (mc was at 12weeks Nov 21st) and af came Dec 21st... after that we properly started trying again, for Jan cycle, got a pos on day 18-19-20 (20 positive in morning neg in afternoon) af again came Jan 19 ( which would have given me a shorter lp).. so first cycle was 30 second was 29 days.. b4 mc I was at 29-30days as well.. so hoping for a pos today my surge maybe will just be shorter this time around.. dtd last night so wait and see what today brings..

How are you BDC... are those temps still rising to confirm ov...


----------



## QueenVic

Not too bad LR - really hope u get your pos asap!! :winkwink:

Just been for 3hr country walk & coffee :coffee: with OH...to blow the cobwebs away & take mind off things !

I did a opk today just incase my Ov is due this Tues like last cycle and not Weds/Thurs just gone like i think it was... and completely neg, tho I'm not sure it would show this soon anyway :shrug:

The last one I did that was closest to Pos this cycle was last Monday...so fingers crossed have already Ov'd.. Not sure wether to keep :sex: religously or not now !! LOL 

Hope everyone's having a lovely lazy sunday! :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

Keep us updated LR with O, I am fine thank you, feeling a little tired today but had broken sleep last night after a very late night cos' LO is poorly. He's got a fever and woke up to him being sick almost on me as I slept... ew! Poor bubs :( Keeping him dosed up with meds and it should pass soon. 

Temp was up this morning! fingers crossed for tomorrow but i am hopeful that it will keep high.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm having the day to myself today as OH has gone paintballing. Making a lovely homemade leek and potato soup for tea, nom nom nom. Plus veg are a good thing for making me healthy for TTC :D


----------



## babydustcass

oh YUM SF, i love leek and potato soup! nommmmm

We are having stir fry.. boring! But i guess healthy too :D

what have you been filling your day off with?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Watching random TV, playing games online, that sort of thing. Generally relaxing, love it!


----------



## sept10

Lilrojo...so sorry to hear you've not Ovulated yet? anychance you've just missed your LH surge?? 

Had really strong Ovulation pains last night and through to this morning...also had really bad tummy pains that woke me up at 4am! not good cause i was in work today but i think thats unrelated to any TTC stuff. 

Anyway better news had temp rise this am!!!! and me and DH managed to BD today so hopefully we have done enough!!! 

thanks for all your support girls and good luck to you all. 

Fx'd you Ovulate Lilrojo and Fx'd my temps stay up!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..
Sept-I dont think so.. been testing twice a day for the past few days.. this cycle is obviously just wacko.. who knows..dtd last night again.. and still no pos this afternoon hope for a change later.. keep you posted.. dont think i will o today either.. ugh almost ready to just give up on opks..


----------



## sept10

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies..
> Sept-I dont think so.. been testing twice a day for the past few days.. this cycle is obviously just wacko.. who knows..dtd last night again.. and still no pos this afternoon hope for a change later.. keep you posted.. dont think i will o today either.. ugh almost ready to just give up on opks..

i don't think i'm going to use them again to be honest. ran out of them this month so never got a positive but, ewcm, o pain and temp rise will do me from now on! i'm so over poas already...i only want to do it once more please...my BFP!! 

fx'd you Ovulate tomorrow x


----------



## lilrojo

Sept-I used them when I got preg with my daughter in Nov of 2008.. then me and hubby just dtd once in Sept and got preg again..(resulted in MC) used them again last cycle saw I oed sometime around cd18-20 positives.. and now nothing yet.. Im thinking It might not have worked this time for some reason.. cuz my chest is hurting and that only happens when im preg.. not unless its a new symptom, in my new cycles.. who knows this cycle is just crazy.. keep testing till I run out.. keep you all posted on what happens.. and im not sure if I will use them again or not.. like them when they work but its hard to know with the digis.. maybe back to lines.. ugh.. so anywhoo no change tonight so see tom.. just keep bding everyother night for a bit longer and see what happens...

Hope everything stays good for you..


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Ladies,

Well 2 things to update on!

1. I just took Evening Primrose Oil for the first time THEN realised you are not supposed to take it after Ovulation!! - eek.. do you think it's ok if i only took one ?? How typical is that !! SO upset incase it affects things :cry:

2. I caved in and got one of those Psychic Conception Predictions for a laugh and it came this morning!

''Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of March from a cycle that begins in February. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of November 2011 - specific reference to the 19th and 24th''

Hmm I kind of hope she's wrong as I was really hoping for my BFP this month... although I won't complain!! Anyways she has got as many predictions wrong as she has right and OH thinks I am a fruitcake now :rofl:

How is everyone else - any news/updates??


----------



## DrGomps

anyone have any symptoms? wishing time would pass faster so I could know already!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi all, hope all is well..

rojo, so sorry you haven't Ov'd yet, i'm keeping my fx'd that you get that positive opk soon!

So, I decided I would keep my mind off of the tww & throw a superbowl part at our house.. OH decided that he wanted to take me, sil & our labrador out into the woods to let our lab get some excersize, this was about 4:30. Superbowl kick-off started at 6:30.. we left fil at the house to take care of things til we got back.. well... we pretty much missed the whole superbowl because OH decided that he would take his truck through a mud pit (his truck is a 2wheel drive) & it got stuck!! We were stuck, out in the woods (deep in them) for a couple of hours before someone came by & was finally able to pull us out. OH was so muddy from trying to dig us out that I made him strip down (to underwear) outside of the house.. Ugh, I need to knock it into him that his truck isn't for offroading!

At least i'm one day closer to testing! 5DPO today.. woke up this morning & bbs feel real sore.. When I squeeze them, it feels hard like right away... It could have been because I woke up on my stomach, so my weight was on them.. But i can't help but SS! anyway, i'm keeping my finger's crossed, I'd so like to wrap up a positive hpt & give it to OH for our anniversary.. *sigh*


----------



## QueenVic

I'm only 4dpo I think...

So wouldn't have any symptoms as too early even for implantation..even so I have felt a bit crampy with a slight headache on & off for last few days and VERY bloated/gassy

I can tell this next week is reeeeeally going to drag!!!!

*Added* - plus slight crampy/rumbling feeling around left ovary on & off.. (the one I think I Ov'd from)


----------



## QueenVic

FloridaGirl21 said:


> At least i'm one day closer to testing! 5DPO today.. woke up this morning & bbs feel real sore.. When I squeeze them, it feels hard like right away... It could have been because I woke up on my stomach, so my weight was on them.. But i can't help but SS! anyway, i'm keeping my finger's crossed, I'd so like to wrap up a positive hpt & give it to OH for our anniversary.. *sigh*

Awwww that is such a lovely idea! FX'd for u :hugs:

I want to do that on Valentines Day!! 

:dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QueenVic said:


> I'm only 4dpo I think...
> 
> So wouldn't have any symptoms as too early even for implantation..even so I have felt a bit crampy with a slight headache on & off for last few days
> 
> I can tell this next week is reeeeeally going to drag!!!!

It really is going to drag! :dohh:


----------



## QueenVic

I'm already thinking about testing on Saturday.... :blush:

LOL

9dpo is too early really though isn't it ?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I would say so.. I said I wasn't going to yet, but went out & bought 2 tests anticipating testing next Tuesday.. I will be 13DPO when I test.. I will use the other on the 17th (will be 15DPO by then & AF would be 1 day late), this scenario is of course, if AF doesn't show!


----------



## lilrojo

ugh.. you ladies are getting me down ... lol... just kidding so happy for all of you.. im not sure what is going on with me.. part of me is thinking the tests arent working.. cuz i had ewcm for like 4 days.. and as im still (tmi) wet doesnt seem to be as much.. not sure if that matters.. so i dont know.. have two days left of tests so when they run out im done testing.. haha.. 

Thanks FL.. Fxed I o soon too.. or I did already and the tests didnt pick it up...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've got my FX'd that you did already & the tests didn't pick it up too.. When I got pregnant last April, I was using OPK's & they didn't pick up that I had Ov'd at all, but I must have because AF didn't show & I tested & found out that I was 4 weeks along!


----------



## lilrojo

Yea me too.. i have 2 days left of tests so if not pos.. then just keep dtd for a couple more times and then leave it up in the air.. the hard things is knowing when to test if no pos comes.. suppose if af never shows up.. its just crazy that they worked last month when i was only testing once a day and now nothing yet and im testing twice a day.. stupid things.. 

but seriously I either already did, or this cycle is longer than last.. i will take it either way i guess..

Good luck to you though.. at least this way i wont ss.. haha.. like you all!


----------



## sept10

Lilrojo...fx'd your right and this chest hurting business is early preggo signs. i don't trust OPKs, your digi sounds dodgy and i hate interpreting lines so i'm off them for good....well we will see...

Queen Vic .... i'm sure justing taking one EPO won't cause you any problems....don't worry!!

i'm 2 days into the TWW although yet to be confirmed on FF and my temps dropped slightly today instead of going up again but i'm thinking positive...i'm pretty much 90% sure i O'd saturday eve/night!!!

now need to distract myself and we are really busy at work so that won't be a problem....and i'm just so relieved that the trauma of OPK/Temp and BDing is over:haha:!!!

Florida - had to laugh at your superbowel story....i watched a bit of it but feel asleep as it was gone midnight here!!!

Goodluck everyone ... i'm feeling positive for us lot this month:happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Florida, crazy superbowl story! You didn't miss much anyways. LOL. 

Wish time would go by faster. Going to vermont this weekend which will help!


----------



## babydustcass

Evening everyone! Hope you had/ are having a great day!

I am now 3dpo , FF registered my O date as CD17 indeed, and no symptoms except cramps and a gassy, bloated feeling. 

LR, REALLY hoping you have O'd already and the OPKs havent picked it up! When are you due AF? I have never tried the Digi's but I like the sticks as at least you can see if there is LH present... in the lead up to O, my opks get darker and darker until i get a +ve. But I have heard that some women dont get a second line as dark or darker than the control, but they do get a darker line at one point in their cycle and this is their O... later confirmed by temps ect.

FG- Super bowl is really big over there isn't it, everyone was talking about it a few weeks a go! I had to have a giggle too, sorry you got stuck... that must have sucked... but ive got to laugh at the sods law factor in it all! :D

Here is my chart as of today 3dpo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f


----------



## babydustcass

I was just 'dreamily' imagining that we could all go into the firt tri together this month and enjoy being bump buddies together for the next 9 months!!! 

Come on BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So are lilrojo and I the only ones still waiting to o, or at least _thinking_ we're still waiting? Ugh. I had a headache yesterday and I was really tired, so maybe that's a sign that the egg is coming? These longish cycles are kind of extra crazy-making, because I always start thinking maybe I'm gonna shorten up to 28 days and at 21 maybe I've already o'd and could be implanting. So I symptom spot for the ENTIRE TWW.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps, so I hear.. We were rooting for the Steelers, too bad! At least they made it to the Superbowl.. I'm more upset that I missed the commercials, Superbowl's commercials are always the best!

BDC - it's alright! my sil & OH seemed to think I was being a bit of a sour puss about it! I'm sorry if I didn't want to spend my Sunday evening stuck in the woods.. Oh well, at least we got pulled out cause I was ready to just walk home.

FX'd for everyone! If I don't get my bfp this cycle, I will be temping next cycle.. We'll see!


----------



## lilrojo

AmaryllisRed said:


> So are lilrojo and I the only ones still waiting to o, or at least _thinking_ we're still waiting? Ugh. I had a headache yesterday and I was really tired, so maybe that's a sign that the egg is coming? These longish cycles are kind of extra crazy-making, because I always start thinking maybe I'm gonna shorten up to 28 days and at 21 maybe I've already o'd and could be implanting. So I symptom spot for the ENTIRE TWW.

looks that way... hoping i already did tho... we can hang out in our own TWW haha!! 2 days left of tests so wait it out.... my cycles have never been regular at longest 34 days, least 29...so not sure when af is due, i was thinking around the 19th... only regular on bc pills...

Good luck to u all and i will keep u posted...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> I was just 'dreamily' imagining that we could all go into the firt tri together this month and enjoy being bump buddies together for the next 9 months!!!
> 
> Come on BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wouldn't that be the best!! :cloud9:


----------



## LadyLupton

Amaryllisred and lilrojo, maybe your O's already come and gone? Tests aren't 100% accurate by any stretch of the imagination. 

5DPO for me, left boob hurts, which makes me think I'm not preg because they pretty much hurt from O to AF for me. But then again, if I implant it won't be for a few days yet. 

This waiting business is not my bag. At all. Just so we're all aware, I do not like the waiting. But we're moving house on Thursday, which should occupy my mind!

Fingers crossed that we'll all be bumpbuddies!


----------



## QueenVic

Yep... I would Love that :thumbup:

Wonder who will be first to test !!!:winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Well ladies just thought I would update.. gotta be getting to an appt.. will be a few days behind..
 



Attached Files:







100_4538.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> Well ladies just thought I would update.. gotta be getting to an appt.. will be a few days behind..

Whoo hoo! So happy for you! :happydance: Whew, that's a stress reliever huh?


----------



## Sun_Flower

woohoo lilrojo, you got there in the end :D


----------



## babydustcass

wahoooooo rojo... only by a few days!! SO happy for you, relieved much? :dust:

If anyone tests, you have to let us know how you get on :D

our first testers will be around this weekend, wont they? xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

ooh yeah I think so! Let us know ladies! I'll only be testing on the 16th, and that's only if AF doesn't show. Lets hope some of you ladies get Valentines VFP's though!


----------



## QueenVic

lilrojo said:


> Well ladies just thought I would update.. gotta be getting to an appt.. will be a few days behind..

Ahhhh fantastic news!!! :thumbup:


Hmm.. I know what I'm like so I will probably test Saturday or Sunday just incase...:dohh:

If I have calculated correctly & cycle is back to norm then witch is due Weds 16th..

I have quite a few tests stocked up in the bathroom though :rofl: incl FRER which can supposedly detect 6 days early but we shall see !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

YAY rojo! 
And the cheese stands alone... 
Lady Lupton, I _could've_ o'd already, but my cycles have been around 35 days with o around cd 21. So I'm guessing Wednesday-ish. I plan to bd as much as possible this week, though, to cover all bases. So tired of AF coming! 
Oh, I hope somebody gets a BFP! _Everybody_ would be great, of course, but I'll be happy if we get just one!


----------



## babydustcass

sf- you have so much will power!! :) goodluck to you... i hope AF stays away for us all

AR- I think you stand a good chance of O'ing a little later if you have longer cycles! How long have you been TTC hun?

SNAP QV, witch is due on the 16th for me too... eeek ill only be 13dpo though


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol it's not so much willpower as the fact that I have had LITERALLY no symptoms whatsoever this month. Couple that with the fact me and OH only managed to DTD once in the right timeframe, I'm pretty much sure that AF will be showing up in a week and a bit. Still got my fingers crossed for everyone else though! I reckon I'll end up having a Christmas baby, lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

babydustcass-- I came off the pill in August. 
Ovulation calculator says I'm fertile between Sunday (yesterday) and Friday. 
It also says that if I don't get pregnant until June, I'll be due on St Patrick's Day! Which could be cool, but I'd much rather be pregnant before that!


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you so much ladies, you seriously helped me not to go mad.. haha.. yes a def stress reliever.. def bding going on tonight haha.. will prob test again tom and see if its till pos.. use up the last of my tests haha.. my ticker might actually be right for once haha..
Good luck ladies.. Hope we can all move on together..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I can't wait to test.. I'm starting to get a little obsessed with the whole thing. Ugh


----------



## lilrojo

Haha..FG.. isnt this your first cycle ttc as well.. hope you get your BFP so you dont have to keep at this..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I'm worried for myself! Lol


----------



## babydustcass

hey crazy ladies!!!:happydance:

How are you all today?

Im bummed to say the least, we were house searching last night and found our PERFECT home, it was too late to ring so i left it until first thing this morning and its gone! I dreamt about that house all night and was so excited to view it! LMAO so sad! Was a 3 bed too, so I would have been able to start putting a nursery together :( Im sure something else will come along, but you know when you get your heart set on something and you build your future around it? Kinda like TTC i suppose... although not nearly as stressful :shrug:

Hope everyone is not stressing too much over symptoms, Ive had none really that i could say are only pregnancy related, cos i always have something wrong with me, if its not backache, its cramps, if its not cramps its a cold... and more. lol please believe me I am not a hyperchondriac :haha:


----------



## LadyLupton

lilrojo said:


> Well ladies just thought I would update.. gotta be getting to an appt.. will be a few days behind..

Yay! Congrats! Now get to it Lady!


----------



## LadyLupton

I'm testing on next Tue, as it's my DH's bday and I'd love to give him a stick with some wee on that says he's going to be a Dad for his bday.


----------



## QueenVic

babydustcass said:


> sf- you have so much will power!! :) goodluck to you... i hope AF stays away for us all
> 
> AR- I think you stand a good chance of O'ing a little later if you have longer cycles! How long have you been TTC hun?
> 
> SNAP QV, witch is due on the 16th for me too... eeek ill only be 13dpo though

Mooooorning! 

I'll be 13/14dpo... but I don't know if i can wait that long to test :wacko:

How reliable do you think the FRER is? I think 6 days is a bit OTT but a couple of days early maybe..?? :shrug:

Only symptoms I have today are achey back, bloated, bit headachey but they can just be normal everyday life! :dohh:
I'm also a bit more tired in the afternoon, like I have had 2 little naps the last 2 days & feel like one now! Very unusual! I 'think' I had this inbetween Ovulation & Witch last cycle though...
I still think it's too early for pregnancy symptoms... some people don't get any until 6wks+ !

Fingers Crossed 
:dust::dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:happydance:I GOT CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!!:happydance:
Go see!! 
These are my first crosshairs ever. *So* exciting. 
I'm still a little dubious, but that WAS the day of my EWCM, and it WOULD put me back around a 28ish day cycle, and I had a feeling that might happen. 
The temps don't necessarily convince me... but I would love to get off this 35 day thing. 
Guess I'm 7 dpo. Who knew?:shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo.. AR.. hope you caught that eggy!! 

How are we all doing today!!!

AFM-1dpo.. yay at least im finally in the TWW!! Good luck to you all.. lets move out of this together..


----------



## DrGomps

Lady upton, what a great b-day present.

Ladies, I need your advice...I got a positive OPK...definitely positive...last cycle I got a positive OPK on the same day...but I had a thermal shift earlier this cycle...so confused! I think its likely that I am just now ovulating and entering my 2WW. Which would explain my increased libido and EWCM. I guess I will now for sure if I still have a positive tomorrow and the day after...because I know HCG can be detected on OPKs as well. 

Trying to mentally prepare myself to wait two more weeks and trying to think positive. At least I am ovulating. DH and I will be BD today and tomorrow to be sure and we did it yesterday and the day before. Chances are good that :spermy: will catch the egg!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

woke up this morning and bbs aren't as sore as they were.. I had light cramps on the left lower side of my tummy yesterday morning so I wonder if I O'd later than I thought.. If I don't get my bfp this month, I'm definately going to temp next cycle because all I'm going by is signs that my body is giving me & I don't think I know it well enough! Everything little thing is making me go crazy! :wacko: Either way, I can't figure this out..


----------



## sept10

AmaryllisRed said:


> :happydance:I GOT CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!!:happydance:
> Go see!!
> These are my first crosshairs ever. *So* exciting.
> I'm still a little dubious, but that WAS the day of my EWCM, and it WOULD put me back around a 28ish day cycle, and I had a feeling that might happen.
> The temps don't necessarily convince me... but I would love to get off this 35 day thing.
> Guess I'm 7 dpo. Who knew?:shrug:

YEAH!!!!
:happydance:
I got crosshairs too today !! after a small temp dip yesterday its back up today and FF has confirmed ovulation CD18 which is what i thought...so nice to have it confirmed though. Shame we didn't BD that day fingers crossed we did enough!!

I'm now 3dpo.....and hoping not to sympton spot this time but bemore relaxed!!

Lilrojo...so glad to hear you have O'd ..welcome to the TWW:coffee:


----------



## lilrojo

So happy to finally be apart of the TWW!


----------



## babydustcass

yo! Rojo, AR, sept Dr.G! WAHOOOOO so pleased you are all on the two week wait too!!! 

No symptoms from me either but late last night I had kept getting a pain on my right side, small sharp pain in the same exact place every time... I could almost count the exact same seconds between each pain for about 3mins! Then they went! Today I had a sharp pain go up my cervix, it quite literally took my breath away. cm is more or less dry. Not really on the SS this time, wont be reading too much into any symptoms unless its morning sickness as being sick and nausea are rare for me. Mind, I didnt have any with my son at all! In fact I didnt have anything but heartburn in the 3rd tri. So in all, i dont think there is any point in me looking for symptoms.


----------



## babydustcass

But... I am feeling so lazy and tired!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

With my 1st pregnancy, my bbs were so sore that all I could wear were sports bras (the underwires hurt too much) & they couldn't be touched.. So I guess I'm expecting the same thing next time around.. Also, I had really bad morning sickness (I don't through up for anything!, so I knew this was a pregnancy symptom).. MS started around 5weeks & lasted up until a couple days before i mc'd..

I guess I've just got to sit back & wait, no point in reading into things too much in case they end up being nothing! I'm supposed to be testing 1 week from today.. Caint wait!


----------



## babydustcass

im gonna be testing on V day, ill only be 10dpo but i dont think i can wait any longer... just say a BFP announcement at 8dpo!!! :O makes me want to test sooner, although my brain is telling me not to bother!

I am really excited though for us all this month, perhaps the positive mental attitude and support of this thread will have helped us to relax. Remeber ladies, if you need to let it all out- here is the place :) x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Dude. I am soooo already symptom spotting. 
But I have been so dizzy today, which I don't associate with pms OR pregnancy. I was so dizzy, I was on my way to the library and almost went to the hospital instead. I'm not sure what that's about. 
I'm still not going to test until cd 35 or 36, just in case FF is wrong and my cycle hasn't shortened. Unless. I have a dr's appt 15 dpo... and she knows we're TTC. So she might convince me, if AF hasn't shown yet, to test right then and there. And I might be convinced. After all, I wouldn't be using up that last test that I have in the bathroom... so it wouldn't count, right?


----------



## LadyLupton

DrGomps said:


> Lady upton, what a great b-day present.
> 
> Ladies, I need your advice...I got a positive OPK...definitely positive...last cycle I got a positive OPK on the same day...but I had a thermal shift earlier this cycle...so confused! I think its likely that I am just now ovulating and entering my 2WW. Which would explain my increased libido and EWCM. I guess I will now for sure if I still have a positive tomorrow and the day after...because I know HCG can be detected on OPKs as well.
> 
> Trying to mentally prepare myself to wait two more weeks and trying to think positive. At least I am ovulating. DH and I will be BD today and tomorrow to be sure and we did it yesterday and the day before. Chances are good that :spermy: will catch the egg!

YAY! Excellent news! Go make a baby, girl! :hugs:


----------



## LadyLupton

babydustcass said:


> Mind, I didnt have any with my son at all! In fact I didnt have anything but heartburn in the 3rd tri. So in all, i dont think there is any point in me looking for symptoms.

Wow, no symps till 3rd tri, you're a lucky lady!


----------



## LadyLupton

Here's my symptoms spotting for today, 5dpo (I know right, too early!): Lots of CM, stabbing little pains on right side of where I imagine my uterus to be. Also,my mood has been up and down today. We're packing up to move on Thursday and then, whilst cooking dinner I sobbed over the stove because it was this last dinner I would cook in this kitchen! This is odd because 1. we've only lived here a year and the flat has been a let down an a half and I hate the kitchen most of all. Yet the idea of being separated from my drawers that don't shut properly and have given me constant bruises on my shins for a year was suddenly intolerable!

Last week I tried not to get excited which got me bugger all so this month I'm PMA all the way! I call those symptoms and I like them!

How's everyone else? Any more cool symptoms?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, took another opk today to see if its still positive or not. and its not anymore.. so my surge lasted less than 24 hrs.. crazy huh.. I know I oed this morning cuz I had ovulation cramps earlier.. not sure if that puts me back and ovulation day haha.. maybe im not quite in the tww yet.. haha.. but oh well im excited as we dtd last night since i got my pos.. which was cd20 and did on cd18 as well.. 

do you all think we should again tonight just in case?


----------



## babydustcass

why does it do that... go from dry CM all day and TMI, but when I wipe this evening a huge blob of creamy CM? is this a symptom? lol or just another random body thing?

OK so i said no SS for me, but if i have to get up to pee one more time this evening, im not going to get any work done! Usually need to wee more when I drink tea but Ive not had any tea since this morning 

LL- Yes i consider myself very lucky with my first, i enjoyed it the whole way through and it was a very pleasant pregnancy with little discomfort. But every pregnancy is different and next time pregnancy may come with vengeance eek!

Also, this evening I made myself a curry, usual prep when dining for one, chicken and jar of chicken curry sauce. I have this at least once every 2 weeks when eating on my own, and its very mild and perfect for my weak curry taste.. but tonight it was really spicey and hard for me to enjoy... how strange!


----------



## QueenVic

Ohhhhh I so want to get excited but I'm just not feeling it... don't think I will test before next week now...

OH has booked romantic love meal Saturday for V-Day and if I get a BFN it will put me in an AWFUL mood :nope:

Hope everyone else is feeling more positive :winkwink:


----------



## babydustcass

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies, took another opk today to see if its still positive or not. and its not anymore.. so my surge lasted less than 24 hrs.. crazy huh.. I know I oed this morning cuz I had ovulation cramps earlier.. not sure if that puts me back and ovulation day haha.. maybe im not quite in the tww yet.. haha.. but oh well im excited as we dtd last night since i got my pos.. which was cd20 and did on cd18 as well..
> 
> do you all think we should again tonight just in case?

:thumbup: i would, just to be sure! If you dont though, i think you have covered all basis!:flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks, I think we will just to be sure.. haha..

Good symptoms for you BDC.. hope you get your pos!


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol lilrojo you should definitely do it, and tell your OH that the ladies on here said you have to, and therefore it's a must!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I dont think my OH would need too much convincing... lol this is the most bding he has gotten for awhile.. so pretty sure we will just to make sure.. might even go one more time tom night.. ha want all my bases covered.. opk was back to neg today..


----------



## babydustcass

lol you hubby is the same as my OH, now we are 4dpo... he hasnt had it for 3 days! God that sounds so bad, best treat him tomorrow before he starts to feel like a piece of meat


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. BDC.. thats prob how I will be too.. poor men..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

babydustcass said:


> why does it do that... go from dry CM all day and TMI, but when I wipe this evening a huge blob of creamy CM? is this a symptom? lol or just another random body thing?

I get that too. I don't know why it happens. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

As for symptoms (or should I say "symptoms"), I've been soooo tired today! It could be just because I've been busy lately. But I prefer to think it's more than that. Argh. I hate how I convince myself every. single. month. I really don't think we caught it this time, though, if I DID O on the 1st, because I didn't get the increased libido that I often do and so we didn't dtd as much as I would've if I had thought I was ov'ing. Argh again.


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Ladies :coffee:

LR - I hope u got your BD'ing in last night hon - just incase :winkwink:

BDC - I was thinking the same thing about my poor OH lol, now it's ok not to :sex: when one of us is tired...but for the last week we were doing it come hell or high water!!!! hehe oh dear..

I must admit I was on a right downer yesterday...probably preparing myself incase it's not good news this time BUT I am going to try and have PMA now - at least until the Evil Witch arrives...


Happy Wednesday People! - 1 DAY LESS until Testing :yipee:


----------



## QueenVic

oooh..

Just got my latest amazon delivery:

Pregnacare Vits, HPT's, OPKs and Preseed...



FX'd I won't need the last 2 !!! :grr:


----------



## babydustcass

woo! Fx'd you will only need the first two! sods law always happens to me lol, before I Ov'd I thought I was gonna run out of OPKs, literally had four left but this month I O'd a day early so I didnt need them in the end... Sods law that I had spent more money on them, they came on Monday.

Needing to wee a lot again today! x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I totally thought FF would've changed her mind about my crosshairs by this morning, but that didn't happen. It's so weird that I was all geared up for lots of bd'ing this week only to find that it's all over. Now I'm hoping that's right, because we haven't bd'd in like four days. A record for us lately. 
I've never heard of sods law... but I know what you mean. Maybe we should all go out and buy a bunch of opk's. :)
FX for everyone. Let's see... probably no one testing for another four days or so, right? Anyone?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm testing in 6 days.. Seems so far away!


----------



## lilrojo

haha... mine is farther...

Got in another round of bding last night so that was nice.. might one last time tonight too...or tom night just to be on the xtra safe side.. but I think we covered our bases pretty well.. but we will see haha.. might anyway.. 

Hope your all well!


----------



## sept10

Wow there was lots to read to catch up on today!!!

Glad to see we are all well and truly in the TWW. I've been too busy at work to symptom spot so only thing i've noticed is quite a bit of creamy CM but to be honest i think thats my normal!!!

Can't believe all your DHs are missing the BDing...my poor DH is enjoying the rest i think...or at least the lack of pressure, me too to be honest. Looking forward to doing it just cause we want to though:blush:

:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

now testing for me seems even farther away! think today is o day...we will BD tonight. Going skiing this weekend in Vermont which should keep my mind off of things...though worried its too strenuous of an activity to do in the 2WW but I will stay in the bunny trails. 

DH did something very cute that made my morning. A neighbor was getting rid of a stroller and he picked it up for us. A nice one too. Adorable!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sept.. I cant wait either.. to just be bding just because again.. haha.. although this month has been a lot more fun and relaxed.. hope it makes a diff.. after my mc all I wanted was to be preg again so bad, I dont think I was ready though.. and now I feel so much better and positive about things.. so looking forward to testing..


----------



## lilrojo

Have fun DrGomps.. this weekend is my hubbys birthday.. so that should keep me pretty busy! Its the 13th and the 12th were going out to eat.. then its valentines day.. so the next week should go pretty fast.. 

Good luck to you and the waiting.. Im pretty close to you.. I think I oed yesterday so truly I think im only 1dpo... haha.. oh well.. whats a day in the end..


----------



## babydustcass

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I'm testing in 6 days.. Seems so far away!

doesnt it! Im sure the time will be here before we know it, like the TWW crept up so quickly in the end :thumbup: 5 days now and 5 sleeps until 1st testing dayVday

Dr.G, that was so cute of your OH to do :cloud9: Goodluck with BDing lol, not that you need it just thought id say that lol:haha: 

Our neighbour is 22 weeks pregnant with a little girl :cloud9:, she doesnt know we are TTC at the moment. She has a little boy who is a year younger than my little boy and I take him around to play sometimes while we have a cuppa. Her kitchen table was swamped with catalogues and the laptop was on shopping for prams! So exciting for her, I admit i love looking but only for me :dohh: and sad for me at the same time that I cannot buy anything like that yet. Dont get me wrong, I am so happy for her and that it happened so quickly too, but I wish it was me too so we could do it together :blush:
Anyway, Still got that PMA, we have to in order to stay sane TTC. :happydance:

Sex just because.... \\:D/

Anyone got anything special planned for Valentines day? :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm making the hubby take me out to dinner somewhere nice. The MIL told me she gave him money for that purpose, and it's already his regular day off work, so he has no excuses! It'll be CD 26, so pretty much no way I'll be fertile, so at least that day we'll be doing it just for fun. 
Anyway, I think he wants as much as he can get because he knows once I get that BFP... no nookie for him! With #1, much as I told him it was perfectly fine, he was too scared to touch me.


----------



## QueenVic

Evening Ladies!

Yes testing still seems so far away... I'm not sure wether to test before AF due or not.. which for me would be amazing as I do NOT like waiting !!!

Luckily looking at the diary I am v.busy for the next 3 days...that takes me nicely up to Sunday morning at least... :thumbup:

We're going out Saturday night for V-Day one of my fave restaurants, chance to get all glammed up :winkwink:

Bless the men, this morning we :sex: anyway and OH was like 'does this still count ??' - Awwwwwww BLESS :rofl:


----------



## QueenVic

If I/WE get a BFN this time I don't really know what more to do next cycle ?!

I suppose I could temp etc but we still BD'd all the time anyway so couldn't do much more than that!?

It just makes u think ! SO many people seem pregnant at the moment, especially in the public eye...but from reading other posts on this site i know some people have been trying a long loooong time.. 

I think it's AWFUL about Amanda Holden & I just read that Kym Marsh is having a really complicated pregnancy..

I really hope we all get good news as it sounds like we have all been doing our best :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Today's been rough for me. I got a full 8 hours of sleep last night.. Woke up this morning, caught up on Teen Mom & OBEM, barely made it through Teen Mom without falling asleep.. Slept for an extra 2 hours extra this morning.. I have this massive headache that won't go away.. I'm going to have to resort to some Advil in a little bit.. I'm so hungry, I feel like I eat something, then an hour later I'm hungry again.. And I've gone pee like 5 times so far today, which is v.irregular for me.. I probably go like once when I wake up & once in the early afternoon (it's 3:30 where I'm at now).. 

**fx'd that these are pregnancy systems & not all in my head!!** :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Fingers crossed for all of you ladies...

Im on a no ssing diet.. not symptom spotting.. broke my heart last time.. testing on the 17-18th..


----------



## babydustcass

:cry: oh its so sad about Amanda Holden... they must all be devastated, such a terrible sad thing to happen :nope:

Im hoping that all my Symptoms so far are not in vein, every time i get a twinge, cramp or pain... im practically smiling from ear to ear... like yeah!! hit me with the pain... come on symptoms, do your worst!!:haha:


FG, awww bless u:sleep:, great symptom to have! :happydance:
Hope your headache goes though soon with the meds and you can get some proper rest.

I feel really burpy... and when i burp i feel like im gonna be sick in my mouth... i can just taste it kind of 'there'
having some twinges and had a burning sort of pain in the left side of my uterus tonight. 

QV, if i dont get a BFP this cycle i dont know what ill do differently... probably not much at all, and hope that its all enough. I hope, hope, hope, hope, there is nothing more that needs to be done though :cloud9:

AR, that will be lovely. OH is working Valentines evening :growlmad: but our LO is at the childminders till 4 so Ill be taking the majority of the day off work so that we can go out for a nice lunch together instead.


----------



## LadyLupton

Hi Girls,

FG - Looking good! Sorry you're feeling rough but ace on the symptoms!

QO: Next month I'll try OPKs if I need them. If I don't I'm putting all 30 of them in the post to my friend.

My update: I think I may have had an implantation bleed this morning! Brown blood on knickers and toilet paper. UTI-like pains, not nice. Then a terrible tummy (TMI!) after which all this stopped. I've been sitting with my fingers crossed praying that this is my baby and that it will stick. Can't wait for my DH bday now, when I test. 

Like I've mentioned, we're moving house today (of all days!) So I may be offline for a while. But I'll try to stay in touch via the internet on my phone. NOt sure how my little phone will cope with that though!

PMA and Babydust to you all, it's such a pleasure to share these sorts of times with you girls. Good luck for testing days if I don't speak to you before.


----------



## babydustcass

Goodluck LL, great symptom to share before you go! I hope everything goes smoothly for you with the move and when you come back you have fabulous news!!! xxxx


----------



## Tinker16

Hi everyone :flower:
Is there room for another one! Cd1 started 19/1/11,
have just joined this site today. We are ttc our first
and this is now our 8th month trying and feeling a bit low:cry:
I'm hoping this is our month, got positive opk on the 31st
Bd'd 30, 31, 1, 2nd, am guessing I'm about 9dpo, have had no 
real symptoms as of yet just the odd twinge in lower right side & my
skin has broken out in spots on my face and back which I've never
had ??? Just get the usual one on face a day prior to AF but since
it's not due to 17th, I'm hoping it's hormones also have bn getting overwhelmed with emotion at sad things, fingers crossed
but knowing my luck the skin break out is prob stress related due to ttc
worries, baby dust to you all:kiss: xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LL - so happy for you! :happydance: FX'd that it really is implantation bleeding! 

Tinker - Welcome, :flower: looks as though you hit all the right days, I hope that this is your month! :dust: everyone is different, so 9dpo may be too soon for you to notice any symptoms.. fx


today is 8dpo for me, tender bbs came back with a vengance (not complaining).. they feel super full, i remember them being somewhat like this w/ my 1st pregnancy, but i think i also remember something like this from last month (first month off of BCP - can't remember if they felt this tender or full though).. so i'm hoping that this isn't just because I'm off of bc & my body doesn't know how to react! :dohh:

:coffee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ohhhh the symptom spotting! Over the next week or so, I think we're all going to have to stick together to keep each other from going insane-- I'll need it, anyway! 
LL-- I had that UTI-like feeling this morning... No blood or anything though. 
Somebody better get a BFP soon... and you'd better post it here! I don't care if it's the wrong section or not-- I wanna know so I can be happy for you! I'm optimistic that _someone_ will get it this month!


----------



## QueenVic

Oh wow - some great symptoms going on here Ladies !!

:wohoo:

Nothing out of the ordinary for me I'm afraid... :nope: well nothing that i didn't have the week before Witch arrived last month anyway ! 

I have my fingers firmly crossed that I get some sort of implantation bleed/cramping but even then not everyone gets it :shrug:

Raaaah, can I test yet ??? :grr:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I'm optimistic that _someone_ will get it this month!

agreed, someone has to!


----------



## QueenVic

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ohhhh the symptom spotting! Over the next week or so, I think we're all going to have to stick together to keep each other from going insane-- I'll need it, anyway!
> LL-- I had that UTI-like feeling this morning... No blood or anything though.
> Somebody better get a BFP soon... and you'd better post it here! I don't care if it's the wrong section or not-- I wanna know so I can be happy for you! I'm optimistic that _someone_ will get it this month!

Pleeeeeeease someone get a BFP... I will be almost as excited as if I were to get one.....but not quite... :winkwink: hehe


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QueenVic said:


> Raaaah, can I test yet ??? :grr:

:haha: lol, i know how you feel fx'd!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QueenVic said:


> Pleeeeeeease someone get a BFP... I will be almost as excited as if I were to get one.....but not quite... :winkwink: hehe

I know, I was thinking the same thing! _Almost._ :thumbup:


----------



## QueenVic

Sooooo I have a little break at work and i was just comparing my symptoms the week before witch arrived last month compared with this month:

Jan:
Very achey back
V.Sensitive nips
Hungry all the time
Craving chocolate big time
Lots of twinges/cramps/pulls around uterus/ovaries area
V.V.V.Emotional

Feb:
Achey back
Sometimes tired in aftenoon
The odd brief crampy feeling
Bit headachey
Bit grumpy
Bloated


That's about it.. SO FAR ! 
I think I had more preg symptoms last month... :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, oh to be 8dpo, instead of 2-3dpo... at least your all close to testing..I still have a little ways.. oh well.. im fine as long as it leads to my BFP.. cant believe your all ssing...good luck and your symptoms could be pregnancy, but then they could not.. last month I think I made symptoms appear due to wanting it so bad.. ha.. us women are crazy..

AFM-2-3dpo today... yay getting there! The earliest I will test is prob the 17th.. I will be 9-10dpo.. dtd last night one last time just to be sure, since I got my pos on Monday.. So I know we have done all we can this month.. and it better be enough.. 

Today will be a pretty down day for me.. just relaxin at home.. tom though I need to go grocery shoppin.. ugh.. then sat were goin out to eat with the inlaws for my ohs birthday and then sun is his bday and mon. is vday.. should keep me pretty busy.. then I will have 3 days left to testing.. so Im happy to stay busy.. hope you all have some fun things planned to pass the weekend..

Haha.. Since im not ssing i wont say I have a headache.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QueenVic said:


> Sooooo I have a little break at work and i was just comparing my symptoms the week before witch arrived last month compared with this month:
> 
> Jan:
> Very achey back
> V.Sensitive nips
> Hungry all the time
> Craving chocolate big time
> Lots of twinges/cramps/pulls around uterus/ovaries area
> V.V.V.Emotional
> 
> Feb:
> Achey back
> Sometimes tired in aftenoon
> The odd brief crampy feeling
> Bit headachey
> Bit grumpy
> 
> 
> That's about it.. SO FAR !
> I think I had more preg symptoms last month... :rofl:

I _always_ compare my symptoms. So far, this month's are exactly the same as last month, almost to the day. So it's hard to be hopeful. Plus, when I was preg with #1, before AF was late and I actually tested, the only symptom I had was sore bbs, which I now seem to get _all the time_. So who knows. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Well lets hope this month we all get BFPs, even if our symtpoms are the same as last month! Good luck to you all.. Im so tired, my daughter didnt sleep well last night and now I feel like Im dragging..

Question, do any of you have like really slight cramping after ovulation.. seems I have had a bit the last two days.. mostly when I move around ha..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Honestly sometimes I get slight cramping off and on all the way from o to af. Luckily it's really mild or I'd be miserable. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Ladies, I am leaving tonight for vermont won't be back until sunday, so I probably won't be on here much. Hopefully when I come back there will be some BFP's!! :D


----------



## babydustcass

so IF we got preggers, whos estimated due date would be halloween? Mine falls on the 28th...

only 6dpo today, so no testing for me! Im hoping I can hold out until Monday... come on who's gonna test early? lol

Pehaps this hopeful and positive thread will bring us all good karma in the BFP department? 

I have to tell you all this!
My OH's mum has readings done once every couple of years. She goes to the same person everytime, lets nothing on and comes away with such great readings. 
just over 3 years ago, she read that there would be a new baby boy in the family (him being the youngest she assumed it would be his older sister to fall pregnant) but I was actually pregnant in the early stages when she had the reading and no one else knew. She hadnt mentioned it to anyone as she didnt want to almost influence the idea of her daughter having a baby with her waste of space BF. Then at about 4 months pregnant, we told her... and she was like 'its a boy! omg' almost exactly 4 months on from having her reading!!!! She told us about her reading ect and nothing more related to us and at the scan it was indeed a baby Boy... 
well she had another reading yesterday, and was told there would be a baby girl born this year.... she rang straight away and told us about it, she didnt know we are TTC either! Sooo spooky and exciting!!!... it could be someone else, but his sister seems to be swinging the other way at the moment so not sure she could get knocked up!


----------



## babydustcass

have a great time Dr.G xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

I could b due halloween.... if this cycle is 32 days


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Not until the 26th for me... But pretty close!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> so IF we got preggers, whos estimated due date would be halloween? Mine falls on the 28th...
> 
> only 6dpo today, so no testing for me! Im hoping I can hold out until Monday... come on who's gonna test early? lol
> 
> Pehaps this hopeful and positive thread will bring us all good karma in the BFP department?
> 
> I have to tell you all this!
> My OH's mum has readings done once every couple of years. She goes to the same person everytime, lets nothing on and comes away with such great readings.
> just over 3 years ago, she read that there would be a new baby boy in the family (him being the youngest she assumed it would be his older sister to fall pregnant) but I was actually pregnant in the early stages when she had the reading and no one else knew. She hadnt mentioned it to anyone as she didnt want to almost influence the idea of her daughter having a baby with her waste of space BF. Then at about 4 months pregnant, we told her... and she was like 'its a boy! omg' almost exactly 4 months on from having her reading!!!! She told us about her reading ect and nothing more related to us and at the scan it was indeed a baby Boy...
> well she had another reading yesterday, and was told there would be a baby girl born this year.... she rang straight away and told us about it, she didnt know we are TTC either! Sooo spooky and exciting!!!... it could be someone else, but his sister seems to be swinging the other way at the moment so not sure she could get knocked up!

Super Spooky!! You know what this means write? If it's true (& about you), you'd have to get your BFP no later than April in order to be due in December! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'd be due on the 26th of October, which is my nephew's 1st birthday, lol. While I'd like to think that's some sort of good omen, I've not had any symptoms this month at all so I doubt very much anything is gonna happen.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

SF :hugs: , there's still time for symptoms to show :hugs:


----------



## QueenVic

I'd be 26th October tooooo....

I'm not very keen on it being around Halloween...but u could be up to 2 weeks late and miss it !!! :happydance:

Hmmm Scorpio...?


----------



## sept10

haha the symptom spotting seems to have been in full swing while i've been away at work today:haha:!!

Still none for me really other then creamy CM but this i think is normal for me...i've put it down on my last couple of charts so :shrug:

DH working late tonight :coffee: 

no plans for Valentines...we're a bit dull like that but DH will probably get me some roses and cook a nice meal, thats if he isn't working..haven't checked his shifts yet!! I'm just really looking forward to this weekend as its my first off in three weeks!!! YEH:happydance:!!!!

If i concieve this cycle then according to FF i'll be due 29th October....i'd be quite happy with a halloween baby....means we can tell her the fireworks are all for her birthday and have cool halloween birthday parties!!!...oh yes and i did say her....could be a him....her just came out...

goodluck everyone...I totally agree that if i don't get a BFP then one of you girls getting one would be the next best thing:kiss::hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Ladies,

Sorry if the topic I'm about to bring up is TMI, but I have a question for everyone... I was just looking on BnB & saw a posting on whether or not ladies take their tampon out when showering. It looks like most of the ladies do not take them out, they leave them in. I always take my tampon out & clean "inside". A lot of the ladies in the thread said that they don't clean inside at all, only around & on the outside of their lady parts.. I wanted to see how common this is & if i've been doing something wrong like my whole life.. lol. So I googled this, & it turns out that most women's opinions are that you shouldn't clean inside & that it's not healthy for you to do so down there & that you can cause unwanted infections, etc (now, I have had 1 infection in the past {tmi} but it's definately not something common). Guess I'm just looking for some feedback.. thnx


----------



## babydustcass

hey FG, 

I do take it out, if i am wearing one. However, having just had the coil out, ive been using towels so that i can monitor the flow better. But my mum always told me not to clean 'up' there, I think that the CM and 'period flow' does enough to flush out and keep it healthy up there. Thats just me though, its not actually something ive ever discussed with friends. I use sensitive soaps to clean up lol Only ever had a thrush infection once, and probably due to the ridiculously tight trousers i was 'trying' to wear


----------



## sept10

I had an issue a while back with excessive discharge:blush:, dr though it might have been thrush....anyway it turned out not to be that just a normal part of being on the pill.......

BUT.....part of what she told me is that you most NOT clean up there too much and definately do not spray water up there from the shower or use soap:shower:, she said you clean away all the good discharge and that may cause infection or thrush as your body over produces discharge to compensate!!

so anyway cause i had soo much discharge i was cleaning too much and getting paranoid about it, when i found out it was just down to the pill and stopped over washing it was fine!!

off the pill now but still lots of creamyCM....hmmm....woman bits eh:pop:!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> hey FG,
> 
> I do take it out, if i am wearing one. However, having just had the coil out, ive been using towels so that i can monitor the flow better. But my mum always told me not to clean 'up' there, I think that the CM and 'period flow' does enough to flush out and keep it healthy up there. Thats just me though, its not actually something ive ever discussed with friends. I use sensitive soaps to clean up lol Only ever had a thrush infection once, and probably due to the ridiculously tight trousers i was 'trying' to wear

tight trousers may have had something to do with it :haha: , this is definately not something i'd feel comfortable asking a friend on :blush: , i'm pretty shy with stuff like this.. had to convince myself to post this too as I was genuinley curious about what others do & if it's really better for you.. Maybe I will try it that way for a little while & see how it goes.. Anything to make me (or any of my organs) healthier.. :shrug: This was just never something that I had put much thought into.. :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sept10 said:


> I had an issue a while back with excessive discharge:blush:, dr though it might have been thrush....anyway it turned out not to be that just a normal part of being on the pill.......
> 
> BUT.....part of what she told me is that you most NOT clean up there too much and definately do not spray water up there from the shower or use soap:shower:, she said you clean away all the good discharge and that may cause infection or thrush as your body over produces discharge to compensate!!
> 
> so anyway cause i had soo much discharge i was cleaning too much and getting paranoid about it, when i found out it was just down to the pill and stopped over washing it was fine!!
> 
> off the pill now but still lots of creamyCM....hmmm....woman bits eh:pop:!!!!

Thanks Sept, i've never asked a doc either & I defo use soaps/feminine washes.. Guess i've never thought twice about it because it's something that my mom did too.. She uses something thats green & minty feeling.. :blush: (i use it too).. 

Speaking of creamyCM, mine's picked up today.. I'm not SS, just noticing changes! :haha:


----------



## sept10

Speaking of creamyCM, mine's picked up today.. I'm not SS, just noticing changes! :haha:[/QUOTE]

hmmm i'm certainly not SS but yes have also 'noticed' creamy CM and the odd twinge :haha:

lets keep up the 'not' SS :shhh: although testing seems an age away......trying to talk myself out of testing on valentines as i'll only be 9dpo...way way way too early.....if i don't do it on valentines then i'll hold out till the weekend till af is due.....


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are doing with this wait.. at least its almost over for many of you.. i wish I knew how long of a cycle I was going to have this time around.. makes knowing when af is due quite difficult..should be here for sure by the 22nd I would say thats the longest cycle that that I have ever had.. ugh just wish it was the end of next week already so I would know whats up..


----------



## QueenVic

I def take the Tampon out when I have a shower/bath but I am a little bit OCD :shrug:

I also got told that u are not meant to clean 'up there' and if i *am* being 'too clean' I get thrush - sooooo it must be true!
It kills the healthy bacteria!

Ohhh the wait, the wait, the wait.... I actually feel like waiting until witch is due to even test because thats how much I don't want to be disappointed by an early BFN...Lord knows I will be in a FOUL mood _*that*_ day !!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## sept10

QueenVic said:


> I def take the Tampon out when I have a shower/bath but I am a little bit OCD :shrug:
> 
> I also got told that u are not meant to clean 'up there' and if i *am* being 'too clean' I get thrush - sooooo it must be true!
> It kills the healthy bacteria!
> 
> Ohhh the wait, the wait, the wait.... I actually feel like waiting until witch is due to even test because thats how much I don't want to be disappointed by an early BFN...Lord knows I will be in a FOUL mood _*that*_ day !!!!! :growlmad:

Agreed....BFN are not good for my mental health...best to wait till af due....that is what i'm going to do this time...please don;t let me test sooner girls!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm planning to wait to test until AF is due, although I might test on V day and just get the BFN out of the way so I can carry on with my week, lol!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I guess my due date would be anywhere between Oct 24 (based on a 25 day cycle, like this one might be) and Nov 2 (if it's a 34 day cycle like last time). I agree that a Halloween baby would be cool. :)


----------



## QueenVic

PMA, PMA, PMA GIRLS !!!!!

WHY *wouldn't* we all fall pregnant ?? 

why why why.....

Think of all the pregnant ladies around right now...people that have numerous kiddies....people that fall pregnant without trying...etc, etc, etc!

Me & OH don't have any health issues in that area that would prevent it happening, even GP seemed positive..LOTS OF :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex:

WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

Hehe 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## QueenVic

AmaryllisRed said:


> I guess my due date would be anywhere between Oct 24 (based on a 25 day cycle, like this one might be) and Nov 2 (if it's a 34 day cycle like last time). I agree that a Halloween baby would be cool. :)

OK OK - I have been swayed... a halloween baby wouldn't be so bad... If I could dress :baby: up as a pumpkin on their 1st Birthday :haha: CUTE !!


----------



## lilrojo

So how many of you ladies are testing early??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Nope! Not testing early! No way, no how! 
I almost did yesterday. Just on a whim. Woulda been stupid, though, since AF won't be due until at least Monday... so prob couldn't test pos til what, four days before? Which would be today... Don't tempt me!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> So how many of you ladies are testing early??

the idea of holding out was a lot easier before entering the tww.. :haha: I'll be 10DPO on Saturday & will be testing then.. If i'm going to use a test at 10dpo, should I make it a frer (cause it's 10miu).. or I could just use what I have, they're dollar store tests but they are only 25miu.. What do you think?


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. im testing early.. prob on some cheapie tests..


----------



## lilrojo

FG-I would prob use the frer.. but thats me.. i usually test at 10dpo with a FRER.. so its up to you.. but since its early the more sensitive.. is what i would use..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Then I'll be making a trip to Walgreens tomorrow night :)


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck, don't be too disappointed if its neg.... its still early! Be sure to let us know!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll try not to be.. :-/ If it's a negative, I will definitely be holding out to test again on Tuesday.. I'm really hoping for a bfp for 2 reason, the obvious & I don't want AF while on my vaca!! *praying* for my positive.. Ugh


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So I have a confession. :blush: I saw a super cute Winnie the pooh diaper bag (wtp will probably be everything I buy for my lo) & I had to buy it. It was at Walmart & on sale! :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

hehe FG, secrets of a TTcer! 

If we had a halloween baby, I already have a cute velour bat outfit for newborn! I nabbed it off a friend of mine who brought loads of clothes for her granbaby and didnt use it! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, I'm 10 dpo today. But I'm not going anywhere near that test!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was just reading on BnB that someone took a test with a dollar store cheapie (like i have) @ 10dpo & it was _so so so_ hard to see the 2nd line, but they used a frer after & it showed right away.. So i'm going to do it first thing in the morning.. 

So happy my tax return came in this morning! Now I will actually have extra money to spend while on my vaca next week & we can finally replace our washer that broke down! i'll be doing that tonight & stopping by Walgreens to buy a test :) I can't believe it's already been almost 4 weeks since we all got together on this thread.. Although it didn't seem like it at the time, it really has gone buy super fast..

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh yes, & TGIF!


----------



## sept10

babydustcass said:


> hehe FG, secrets of a TTcer!
> 
> If we had a halloween baby, I already have a cute velour bat outfit for newborn! I nabbed it off a friend of mine who brought loads of clothes for her granbaby and didnt use it! xx

My DH bought a bouncy chair when we first TTC cause it was a really good deal. Bless him, i was a bit upset about it cause i thought it would jinx us...its been sat up in the attic for 4 months:cry:

hopefully we will be able to get in down soon :flower:

goodluck ladies....if you are testing this weekend i'll look forward to the results but if your not join me in my ''I REFUSE TO TEST TOO EARLY'' resolution......see how many of us actually manage it:haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Im not testing this weekend haha.. mainly because today im only 3-4dpo.. haha.. this weekend would be way to early..

FG-I have also been buying small things while they are on clearance.. just yesterday I bought a blanket.. but then I can always give it as a gift if I have to.. My sis is pregnant with her third.. so.. Im just really ready for the 18th to get here..
Good luck to you testing.. let us know..


----------



## sspencer99

hi there im new to this so i have just caught the end of this 
my first cd was the 19th of jan too 

so im hoping for some good news too 
its nice to have others to share any good or bad news with 

good luck girls xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> hi there im new to this so i have just caught the end of this
> my first cd was the 19th of jan too
> 
> so im hoping for some good news too
> its nice to have others to share any good or bad news with
> 
> good luck girls xxx

Hi There :flower: Welcome,

How many DPO are you?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

After #1 was born, I was sure I wasn't having any more, and I was giving all my maternity clothes and his baby clothes away. But when I changed my mind, I started saving his stuff. Now, of course, I save everything. :) 
All the general baby stuff-- playyard, car seat, bouncy chair-- we gave away to a friend, and I'm so afraid they don't still have it, although dh asked a while back and they said they did. We might be a bit less enthusiastic about having another if we had to buy everything all over again.


----------



## babydustcass

ok now I will just say... ive brought enough for now :blush:

somebody stop me!!! :comp::trouble:


No testing me me until Monday... its really hard.... even today, I sat on the bog to do my first wee of the morning and before going i sat thinking, should i pee in the pot? :shrug: yes no yes no yes no! now when else would you think that? first thing in the morning when you are bursting to pee, holding it in with what little pelvic floor muscles you have :dohh: For the love of TTC!:haha:


Welcome spencer:flower:

REALLY hope someone gets WONDERFUL news soon!!! Even if its not my month, i will be so happy if just one of us has a magical 8months ahead!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just came back from Walgreens.. Bought a pack of frer.. It was a pack of 2 with a free 3rd one! It was supposed to be $16 but rung up $13, so I'm pretty happy with myself right now.. I'm REALLY hoping for a positive tomorrow, even if it's faint!!


----------



## OMGtryingfor3

Hey all...new here and CD1 for me was Jan 19th :) I am around 5dpo-ish.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, welcome :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck FG.. any new symptoms.. let us know how it turns out..

Welcome omg... im 3-4dpo..

ugh this next week needs to be half over so i can test already.. haha.. trying not to ss so I dont get my hopes up.. but its so hard..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, does anyone else get canker sores around AF time? 
Anyway. I'm so upset. DH and I had a big fight a couple nights ago and he's still not talking to me. And I'm thinking, THIS is the man I want to have a baby with? So... yeah, I'll sort of be happy either way at this point. 'Cause right now I really don't want to be bringing a baby into our family. Hopefully it's not going to last, but you never know. It was a pretty big fight. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

rojo - I've had a little bit of backache, last night I had a few weird "twinges" in my lower abdomen on the left side.. I have this weird feeling that it's going to be a negative in the morning so I'm kind of scared to test & REALLY trying not to get my hopes up.. :( I'm going to anyway just for the heck of it though..

Amaryllis - so sorry that you guys had a fight :hugs: those are never fun.. we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## QueenVic

V.Quick update - got to get ready for work!

WELL last night we were at a dinner party and i got what felt EXACTLY like horrendous Ovulation Pains....!!! 

So bad that I had to ask for painkillers & even they didn't do the trick!

The pain is still there a little bit but nowhere near as bad... what is going on ???!!! :nope:


----------



## sept10

Queen Vic...oh dear hope your ok,...possible implantation cramp?????

AR - sorry bout your fight, i'm sure you guys will be ok, same thing happened to me and DH last cycle...think it all the stress of TTC

Welcome to Spencer and Tryingfor3:happydance:

Well my not SS was going well till last night i totally convinced myself that my eh....ehem nipples were darker/bigger/tender......but yeah they are not i was just in the shower....god i'm a fool:haha:

so anyway FG goodluck....its morning here but i guess its the middle of the night in florida so i'll be checking in later to see that test result...FX'd for the first :bfp: of our little group

I'm playing hockey match today....slightly concerned...you think playing sport like this could like prevent implantation or anything....i'm sure thats me just being paranoid but last week this girl totally took me out and i had a hard fall....think i'll just take it easy today...my team will be like WTF is wrong with her:dohh:

p.s. for my american friends hockey = field hockey.......hahaha not ice hockey...omg i couldn't play that!!

:dust: to all x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Blah, bfn.. 5 am here - going back to bed now!


----------



## sept10

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Blah, bfn.. 5 am here - going back to bed now!

Sorry FG

Sleep well...may just be a little early for that BFP
:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, DH and I had a long talk last night and we're much better now. 
I suppose I could test today... but what if FF is wrong and I'm not really 11 dpo? Then it would mean nothing. 
I'm just starting to freak out a little because they say a healthy couple using no bc will get pregnant about once a year. And I know it's only been six months, but in a way it's gone fast and in another six months, if we're not pregnant... we're not healthy? Sigh. It's just stressful. 
FG--:hugs:
sept-- I don't know if hockey could affect implantation or not... knowing me, I would totally quit doing it... I'm so neurotic! But it's probably fine. :)
FX for a BFP! Somebody-- *anybody!! *


----------



## babydustcass

hello everyone!

How are you all doing...

FG, sorry :hugs: Still time to get there

Qv, def possible implantation :thumbup:

AR, i agree you will be fine soon, we are always here if you need to talk. TTC can be very stressful. Hope you are ok hunny xxx:hugs:


Confession time, i poas this morning at 8dpo, too early I know and BFN for me too :dohh: will test on Monday next but know how you feel FG, we've got time! Wish i hadnt peed on it though :dohh:.:hugs:

I havent been SS, but I cant ignore the ones ive been getting... need a wee lots more than usual, feeling gassy... ok smelling gassy too lol :haha:, Burning and stabbing pains in my uterus, concentrated to what I would say was the wall areas. My boobies are a bit perkier, a bit harder and tender. slight back ache last night. Im overall feeling really positive and my temp is going up!

yesterday was an almost monumental day for me, I am on a debt management plan, after my debts went spiriling about 2 years ago :nope: It has been a really stressful 2 years but yesterday when I got my statement, it had felt like id been on the plan for a lifetime. I dont know why but something made me ring around my creditors and find out my outstanding balances! I couldnt believe it, on one of them I had overpaid by over £100 and the rest were literally paid off and I just cleared them on the spot yesterday! I finally feel free and Im getting a check back in the post from the company I have overpaid! So happy :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

bdc-- good for you, paying everything off! 
Dude, I am sooooo gassy! But I seem to get that way before AF. So, not getting excited. Oh, and right now I'm smelling fish food? But I think that's just in my head. I'm really _trying_ not to be a crazy lady, I promise! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies, how are you all..

Remember FG told you not to be disappointed if it showed neg.. you still have time to get that BFP.. 

BDC-good for you hun.. will make the rest of this year great...

AR-happy your good now, were always here if you need to talk!

Q-could be implantation cramps... good luck

AFM-4-5dpo and wishing I was more like 11 haha..still feeling good, have had things that could be symptoms but not reading into any of it this month.. going out to eat tonight for my hubbys birthday tomorrow.. so that should be fun.. keep me busy at least.. good luck to you all testing!


----------



## Sun_Flower

BDC - that's so good that you paid everything off, I went through a similar thing a couple of years ago but paid things off individually, and it felt SO good to close each thing down once it was paid off. Made me feel a lot more free and happy :) I've just got my student overdraft to pay off now, and then I'm all sorted so YAY for sorting out debts :) xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning All.. Thanks everyone :hugs: I know there's still time, it's just I keep reading the frer & it says that it's good up to 6 days out from your period & I'm only 4.. :(

BDC - congrats! That's awesome..

I spent this morning meeting our dog sitter & letting our dogs meet her & her dog.. I'm sad to have to leave our furbabies with a stranger for our vacation next week, but I'm glad that she's super nice & has a fenced in yard for them.. I think they'll be okay..

We're getting ready to take our lab out in the woods for some exercise now - hope we don't get stuck! Then we're going to a party at 3:30 (in 2 1/2 hrs), there's going to be a pork roast & then to watch a band play at an outdoor restaurant tonight.. I'm happy i've got things to do today to keep my mind off of my bfn...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm... I'm getting AF like cramps already and I'm not due on till Wednesday. How sucky :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm sure keeping busy is the best thing to do to keep your mind off of things. :)
I'm just so tired!!! and that's the only thing giving me hope for this month. Oh, and I cried at a commercial a little while ago. Something about breast cancer... I don't even remember exactly.


----------



## OMGtryingfor3

Well all the "symptoms" I thought I had are poof ... gone. Maybe I just had a a really painful ovulation that took some getting over but I am good now.

Good Luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## sept10

Well played hockey today and it was rubbish...we didn't play well and lost not too mention that i was a bit preoccupied cause i got some left sided cramps half way through....could have just been from exercising though!! anyway got hit hard again and ended up on the floor...not good...just makes me worry i'm not helping any possible little bean......

home now...can't be bothered with anything...low in mood and energy and some achy pains low down and the odd sharp twinge on my left and ovulation type pain on my right just started....boobs not sore but maybe just a ickle bit tender......not that i'm SS or anything:haha:!


BD...well done on paying off the debts:thumbup:...my dh and i were in a similar situation and finally paid it all off last year meaning we could get hitched and TTC!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Wow lots to catch up on !!

***confession***

I simply had to poas and got a BFN yesterday AND today with FMU....

Nooooooo :cry: and I mean COMPLETELY NEGATIVE not even a sniff of a line!

So needless to say I am not very hopeful, just not feeling it....

SO MUCH FOR WAITING !! :rofl:

Now I am not going to do one until THURSDAY if witch is late...

Oh well - there's always next month !!!! :shrug:

I also had some light cramping around left ovary on & off yesterday - compared to those INTENSE cramps/pain on my right side Friday night...!!
BUT nips are now sensitive which is exactly what happened week before witch arrived last month :cry:


----------



## babydustcass

QV, PMA PMA PMA, its hard i know but sometimes it takes time! how many dpo are you? 
Sorry you got hit with a neg hunny x mine was snow white yesterday too, I was in every room of the house squinting, holding it one way and then the other. why do we do this to ourselves? We know its too early to test so we go ahead and test anyway, hoping we are one of the 10-14% of women who get a positive between 9-10dpo! That leave over 80% for us!! :) 

Not much of an update from me, no symptoms this morning... tender breasts and I had that last month too! Testing again tomorrow...

Fingers crossed everyone!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## QueenVic

I know I know....u just expect to see at least a v.v.v.v.faint line!! :dohh:

BUT..

Feel bit better after browsing through other threads... and stumbled across this after googling quite interesting:

*Blood Pregnancy test:* If you are pregnant then the blood pregnancy test is usually positive within 3-4 days after implantation or about 9-10 days after fertilization and ovulation.

*Urine (Home HPT) Pregnancy Test:* The early positive urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive until 2-3 days after the blood test, and in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. Many manufacturers of urine pregnancy tests want you to believe that the urine test is usually positive before a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period.

If the horrible ovualtion type cramps I had Friday evening & yesterday _*were*_ implantation then it's way too early for a BFP....if it wasn't implantation then i O'd over a week later than I thought! eeek.. lol

I think Thurs is about right for me to test again... well obviously only if WITCH doesn't show up wednesday ! :grr:


----------



## sept10

Well my imaginary tender bbs are only the same as last month :blush: Did have painful cramp last night similar to ovulation on my right wth twinges on the left and i was thinking implantation cramp??? but then no temp drop this morning so i guess it was just regualr old cramp that us ladies are sooo lucky to get each month:wacko:

I'm just not feeling it either this month to be honest...just can't see it :nope:

Odds on someone in this thread will get that BFP so goodluck ladies 

will just have to wait it out :coffee:

QV - thanks for that info...will defo not be testing before af is due, mainly cause i know it will just be a BFN and I just can't face another one of those.


----------



## Sun_Flower

When I went to the doctors and mentioned we were TTC, the nurse said the exact same thing - that there's usually no point trying a pregnancy test before you're late because there's only a small percentage that'll actually get a positive result before then. It only SEEMS like lots of people get early BFP's because we see them on here, but if you actually look at the amount of people on here in total, it DOES work out as a low percentage that get early BFP's.

Little update on me - Been having AF like cramps since last night, and I'm really 'wet' down there (TMI) - so much so that I keep running to check to see if AF has arrived early (Not due till Wednesday). So far nothing :S it's very odd!


----------



## sept10

Thats a good sign SF:thumbup:

goodluck
:dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

sept10 said:


> Thats a good sign SF:thumbup:
> 
> goodluck
> :dust:

It is? :huh:

of being pregnant?

I just thought all it could mean is that AF is looming her head??


----------



## Tinker16

Hi ladies
I cudnt resist doin a test this morning & got a BFN,
it's put me on such a downer,
I keep getting the advice that I'm thinking about it too
much but it's so hard not to. I know AF not due until wed/thurs
but not holdin much hope as any symptoms I thought I had
have disappeared. Today I feel like giving up on ttc :(
lots of baby dust to u all xx


----------



## Traskey

I think we aren't going to be in luck this month. My temp is dropping so I think AF will be here in the next few days. I know it's not over until she shows but it's not looking good.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sept10

SF - yep i think it is, well as much as anything else...goodluck hun!

Tinker - the joys of the BFN hun...remember its not over till af is here and although all feels lost now we all are here going through the same thing and here to help you...don't give up!!

Traskey - same thing, your not out yet, i've seen charts that appear to dip then go up again and get BFP - i know how you feel though, i'm the same just don't think this month is the one but WE WILL GET THERE!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Sept - EXACTLY the same as me! but i know I had lots of random twinges/cramps last month too just not as bad, Friday evening was v.v.intense on the right and since then little twingy cramps on the left! :wacko:


----------



## sept10

QV - same here few twinges on and off but nothing as intense as yesteve/last night....fingers crossed it was implantation but if i'm honest i'm not overly convinved mine was but sure you never know!!! When are you going to test? i'm only 8dpo so waiting till next weekend!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ARGH!! I'm so frustrated for all the BFN's. :(
I wanted to test this morning SOOO bad but I resisted. And I'm glad I did-- good info, QV. It's true. We get in this mindset that because the box says so, we MUST get a BFP four days before our missed AF. And it's just not that likely. 
Basically, all my symptoms-- the cramping, irritability, backache-- seem to be gone now, which would seem like a good sign except I'm pretty sure the same thing happened last month, too. Oh, well.


----------



## babydustcass

traskey, what i would do... what i always do is search for charts like mine on FF that end in BFP! That always takes my mind off the negative and instils hope back into me! 

So this afternoon, Im having really bad AF cramps and backache, I have just popped a paracetamol as im finding it hard to get on with work. feeling really tired and just not 'right' too so might have to squeeze in a power nap. I hope AF is not on her way, she is not due until Wednesday, so I am thinking about scrapping testing tomorrow and just waiting it out.

My temps have gone up this morning https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f

Tinker, dont be disheartened, the statistics are good for us still hun x

SF- Great symptom! :dust:

OH has just fixed me some soup, as Im in one of those feeling sorry for myself moods


----------



## Traskey

Your temps are still going up! That's a good sign. I'm on day 9 and they are plummeting so fingers x.

Does anyone else get pains in their pubic area all the way through from just before ov to af?


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies.. so sorry to hear about the BFNs.. there is still time for you all... PMA!! 5-6dpo here.. and feeling pretty good.. I do have symptoms but we shall see if they are real or not the end of this week..Hope you all are well.. just wanted to check in and say hi.. I will talk to you all more later.. its my hubbys bday so at least i will stay busy today..


----------



## sept10

Busy doing my housework today!!!
:laundry::dishes::iron:
have finally found some energy today...hurray!!! 

also gonna watch the rugby...recording it at the moment...will do a bit more cleaning now then sit down with a cuppa...cheer ireland along and catch up with you girls


----------



## sept10

babydustcass said:


> traskey, what i would do... what i always do is search for charts like mine on FF that end in BFP! That always takes my mind off the negative and instils hope back into me!
> 
> So this afternoon, Im having really bad AF cramps and backache, I have just popped a paracetamol as im finding it hard to get on with work. feeling really tired and just not 'right' too so might have to squeeze in a power nap. I hope AF is not on her way, she is not due until Wednesday, so I am thinking about scrapping testing tomorrow and just waiting it out.
> 
> My temps have gone up this morning https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f
> 
> Tinker, dont be disheartened, the statistics are good for us still hun x
> 
> SF- Great symptom! :dust:
> 
> OH has just fixed me some soup, as Im in one of those feeling sorry for myself moods

Chart looks great!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## QueenVic

sept10 said:


> QV - same here few twinges on and off but nothing as intense as yesteve/last night....fingers crossed it was implantation but if i'm honest i'm not overly convinved mine was but sure you never know!!! When are you going to test? i'm only 8dpo so waiting till next weekend!

Same here, i'm not getting my hopes up just incase... Well i think I will test on Thursday...AF due Wednesday so if she doesn't arrive then or by Thur morn we shall see..

The next few days will be tough not to poas but I will be strong !! I have 1 FRER & twin packs of CB Digital and CB+....

Also I am only working half day on Thurs so in the afternoon I can either mope about & be depressed with a HUGE box of chocolates :cry:....or be online shopping for baby things :wohoo:

If it hasn't happened this month we are going to :sex: every day from AF finishing instead of temping/opking because i can feel myself getting a bit obsessed if i do all that !
One of my clients works with couples having problems ttc & this is what she suggested! FX'd

If it's meant to be it WILL happen :thumbup:


----------



## LoPanda

Hello Ladies

Can I join you? I am 10 dpo today and AF due on Wednesday (25 day cycle) so will test then.

If I am not pregnant this month I will seriously not be able to believe it as have had so many symptoms. Probably not though!

Have had the sorest boobs ever from about 5dpo - so painful I have had to roll up blankets to cushion them is they were pressing on the sofa arm and killing! They are a lot bigger than usual too and my nipples are swollen - never had that before.

Been a bit nauseous too since 5dpo. Any one else having similar symptoms? Good luck all x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QueenVic said:


> If it hasn't happened this month we are going to :sex: every day from AF finishing instead of temping/opking because i can feel myself getting a bit obsessed if i do all that !
> One of my clients works with couples having problems ttc & this is what she suggested! FX'd
> 
> If it's meant to be it WILL happen :thumbup:

That sounds like a plan. Makes more sense than peeing on sticks or taking my temperature like a madwoman, right? Anyway, what did they do before the advent of OPK's and BBT's? And they had lots of babies! Maybe next month I'll quit all the insanity and go at it the old-fashioned way. :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

the old fashioned way sounds good to me too! If this is not our month, i am definatley up for putting my OPKs and thermometer away! Drives me nutty having to wake up at 5am to take my temp

I am having this HUGE urge again to poas ... grrrr go away!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

babydustcass said:


> the old fashioned way sounds good to me too! If this is not our month, i am definatley up for putting my OPKs and thermometer away! Drives me nutty having to wake up at 5am to take my temp
> 
> I am having this HUGE urge again to poas ... grrrr go away!!!!

SO AM I :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

I almost feel like I might aswell test everyday until flippin Thursday!!! :shrug:

Nothing to lose, already disappointed at the last 2 BFN's anyway !!!


----------



## sept10

I won't use opks again...think i will still temp though as its nice to confirm that i have ovulated. I don't think i could cope with BDing everyday. Maybe if we could rewind 7 years to when we first met yeah it wouldn't a been a problem..lol....not now though with work and life in general trying to do it every day would be a chore besides my DH struggles to follow a timetable and hates the pressure....he has always been the spontaneous type...doesn't quite fit in with TTC unfortunately!!

Anyway WE WILL GET A BFP this month and won't have to worry bout any of this!!!

erm ....maybe...hopefully....fx'd for everyone xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm thinking maybe next month I'll take my temp properly, while I'm still lying in bed, 'cause I don't. I just take it at 8 every morning, no matter how long I've been up or what I'm doing. See if that changes things. 
Then maybe the month after THAT, I'll throw everything out the window. :)


----------



## LoPanda

Realllllly tempted to test in the morning? Is 11dpo on a 25 day cycle (Due for AF wed) too early?

How early will you be testing? x


----------



## babydustcass

ok, bugger it, i will test in the morning, otherwise i will go the rest of the day wondering will probably test in the afternoon with diluted wee and get a BFN anyway! 

LP, i will only be 10dpo tomorrow and already tested lol... of course it was a BFN


thats it sept, you got it we wont have to worry about next month :)

AR- really, you take your temp at 8 when you are up? Does this work? X


----------



## LoPanda

Nice to know - keeps me sane knowing girls on here are the same!


----------



## babydustcass

BFN this morning 10dpo! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Traskey

Temperature still plummeting so I think af will be here tomorrow :(

Sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

my temps have gone down too... grrr... maybe they will go up again tomorrow :shrug:

still hopeful, they are still way above the cover line so i guess ill find out in the morning


----------



## QueenVic

OhmyLord....

Apparently I may have Ov'd later than I thought raaaah

The intense O type pains on Friday may have actually *been* Ovulation... flipping heck.... and the light bleeding for 2 days that I thought was Ovulation may have just been irregular bleeding from my v.mild pcos..

I don't know if you rmb me explaining but my cycles used to be regular 28days, then for 7 or so months last year I just had lots of irregular light bleeding, gynae put it down to stress (!)

December and January I had normal 5 day periods but first cycle was 34 days and Ovulated CD21....me & gp thought maybe late because it was exactly around xmas/newyear and we were on holiday etc..

BUT maybe now I just have totally irregular periods ?! If so then that means I didn't O until CD24 this time.... and as LP is always the same witch wouldn't be due until *NEXT FRIDAY !!! * :shrug::shrug::shrug:

And we weren't :sex: as much because I thought I had already Ov'd...although looking at calender we BD Weds, Fri, Sat....just not on Thurs.. (the day before suspected O)

GP said still possibly could have been implantation just have to wait it out but I have had V.Sensitive nipples since Friday and thats what happened last month (for the 1st time ever!) after Ov before AF.... so not hopeful..:cry:

Sorry bit long but had to get it all out !!!! :grr:


----------



## sept10

QV- I wouldn't worry, it would be a bit of a pain if your ovulation got put back but i think you did plenty of BDing anyway (as much as we did when i Ovulated) so i think your covered if you did ovulate late. And if not Fx'd it was implantation. 

Since I had a similar pains to you i've not had any real symptoms and do not feel in any way pregnant....no CM yesterday but its back today, as i've said before i think thats normal for me so not going to get to excited about it although it does seem a lot today.

BDC - sorry bout the BFN but it is still early!!! 

anybody else testing????

9dpo....hurry up week!!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, Back from my trip. Just been catching up on whats been happening on here. Sorry to hear about all the BFN's....Still early...it ain't over until the fat lady:witch: sings. Skiing was great, had a few bad falls...hope it doesn't hurt my chance of conceiving. Wish I was remotely near testing...oh well....I will know soon enough.


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> sspencer99 said:
> 
> 
> hi there im new to this so i have just caught the end of this
> my first cd was the 19th of jan too
> 
> so im hoping for some good news too
> its nice to have others to share any good or bad news with
> 
> good luck girls xxx
> 
> Hi There :flower: Welcome,
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...




i am around 2 weeks i think


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wow, had a lot to catch up on since Saturday..



QueenVic said:


> Now I am not going to do one until THURSDAY if witch is late...

I will be waiting until Thursday also.. AF is due for me on Wednesday too.. I'm going to be out of town, so will update you guys via my phone..

Sorry for all of the BFN's :hugs:

The only thing that's changed for me is my arms feel like I had a total work-out yesterday.. Could be because I babysat my 2 year old niece..? lol Excited to get my mind off of things this weekend.. I've got a 3 days work week then 4 days off :happydance: And tomorrow's our anniversary. :kiss:


----------



## sspencer99

yes if im late i will be doing one on thursday too


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. Sorry to hear of the BFNs.. but like others have said its still early.. Im currently 6-7dpo.. so getting closer everyday.. just want the week to be over already..

Happy Valentines day to you all. hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## babydustcass

oh yes Happy Valentines ladies!!

QV, i agree with Sept, i think you will have covered it!

XXXX


----------



## Sun_Flower

BFN this morning for me, followed by AF this afternoon. Not the best valentines day :( oh well, on to the next month!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww, sorry SF! :hugs: Hopefully next month will be your month!


----------



## DrGomps

BOO!! Sorry SF!! Stupid :witch: Come on...one of us has got to get the :bfp:!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've been feeling sick.. Not nausea (i wish!), but coughing & congested.. hope it goes away.. I had AF like cramps last night too, I just remembered them now (?)... It only lasted for like 5 seconds.. **Please stay away!!**


----------



## sept10

SF - sorry witch got you!! onwards and upwards to next month!! Whatever happens witch or BFP i hope we all still stay on this thread or move onto next months thread together!!

having a nice meal in with dh...he even bought me non-alcoholic wine (or as he called it 'just in case your preggo wine'.....aww i would sooooo love to be pregnant just to see his face when i told him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love him x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sept10 said:


> having a nice meal in with dh...he even bought me non-alcoholic wine (or as he called it 'just in case your preggo wine

How Cute!


----------



## Sun_Flower

are there people in this thread who fancy sticking around with me for next month?


----------



## DrGomps

either way I will stick around. 

FG...I was reading somewhere that cold symptoms are a good sign...Fx'ed for you.


----------



## sept10

I'm in whatever happens.....:)


----------



## Sun_Flower

We should come up with a name for ourselves, lots of threads on here have group names. That way we can just be a thread that sticks together no matter what stage we're at :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all.. Sorry the witch got you SF.. on to next month.. which will be your month!! And I agree with you SF about the group name.. would love to stick with you lovely ladies whatever happens to us all


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww SF!! I love that idea! I suck at being creative.. So you guys can think of a name :)

DrG, really? I guess I'll take anything as there may still be a chance.. Kind of lost hope after my bfn on Saturday.. lol but we'll see.. :shrug: last month was a 26 day cycle, so that would have made AF due today, but I'm thinking my body will stick with the 28 days because other than being a tad crampy last night, I haven't had any signs yet of AF..


----------



## babydustcass

evening everyone! 

SF, sorry the witch got you. on to the next month! As the ladies say, it WILL be your month!
I am going to be here to whatever the outcome, a name would be a great idea... i could change the title of the thread and keep it here or we could start a new thread? Let me know. 'Sticking together'?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

babydustcass said:


> ok, bugger it, i will test in the morning, otherwise i will go the rest of the day wondering will probably test in the afternoon with diluted wee and get a BFN anyway!
> 
> LP, i will only be 10dpo tomorrow and already tested lol... of course it was a BFN
> 
> 
> thats it sept, you got it we wont have to worry about next month :)
> 
> AR- really, you take your temp at 8 when you are up? Does this work? X

Eh, I'm not really sure if it works or not... You can check out my chart and see what you think. :) I did see a bit of a rise around O time and just had a great big drop and now I think AF is on her way today or tomorrow. So I would say that it does work but probably not as well as if I would do it the right way. I think I'm gonna start keeping the thermometer by my bed next cycle. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> 'Sticking together'

Sticking Together is cute!

And I feel the same, no matter what the outcome, I'd like to remain a part of this thread!! :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, lots to catch up on!! I can't comment on everything specifically because I don't know how to go back and forth between your posts and my reply... ??
Happy Valentine's Day, ladies! Yes, I agree, we should stick together. I really think AF is coming today or tomorrow, because my temp was way up yesterday (though could've been a fluke) and then dropped just below the coverline this morning. And I'm not having any (non-imaginary) symptoms-- just when I was at the grocery store, I saw the cookie dough and started crying for no reason. Cookie dough? Yup. No emotional connection. Just happened. I don't know why. Anyway. Pretty sure that's just AF announcing her proximity. I have to admit, I'm not too worried about AF coming because a) I'm going to follow another BnBer's suggestion and buy myself a little something to soften the blow and b) I have the support of you ladies to keep me going. 
Awwwwww. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ Awww. lol, I think we all make a good group!


----------



## DrGomps

Hubby and I are having dinner here together...I was hoping to be able to test already...these long cycles are no fun!!


----------



## babydustcass

i do too, there is so much support here! its been lovely to share the month with you all :) XXX


----------



## babydustcass

lol AR @ the cookie dough! bless you! We have cookie dough for afters tonight, with Hargendas icecream and chocolate sauce YUM!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> And I'm not having any (non-imaginary) symptoms-- just when I was at the grocery store, I saw the cookie dough and started crying for no reason. Cookie dough? Yup. No emotional connection. Just happened. I don't know why.

:rofl: , Isn't it crazy how our emotions get sometimes?


----------



## QueenVic

SF - sorry about the evil witch :hugs: NEXT MONTH !!!!!!

Ladies I definitely want to stay on the same thread together - was thinking this just the other day, good idea :thumbup:

Anyway ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE on now - whoooop and best thing is because its V-Day I can make the OH watch :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QueenVic said:


> Anyway ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE on now - whoooop and best thing is because its V-Day I can make the OH watch :haha::haha::haha:

LOL, I can't get my OH to watch it with me.. He can't handle the women screaming when in labor.. He just walks out of the room.. Poor OH.. :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol there's a One Born Every Minute thread that gets going every week, basically a running commentary on the show, it's brilliant


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. sticking together sounds great BDC! Im not creative either lol, FG..

Hope your all doing great..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

https://i.imgur.com/YeUut.png

I'm playing with ways to make something to paste in our signature.. One option is above.. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

https://i.imgur.com/ntLqO.png


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh I like 'Sticking Together Crew' that's awesome!


----------



## DrGomps

I like it too! Can you give us the code so we can paste it into our siggy? 

My boss just gave me a journal article to present tomorrow at lab meeting so I am going to be spending my night making slides instead of with DH. We will try to celebrate tomorrow. And honestly, keeping busy is keeping me sane and helping the time pass. I feel like I have had my life on hold for way to long while TTC and its made me less productive at work. SO I am trying to live life and the :bfp: will come. I guess being my first I just really want to be reassured that we can have one.


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrGomps said:


> I guess being my first I just really want to be reassured that we can have one.


SNAP. Totally the way I feel about it too...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

This banner:
https://i.imgur.com/KRBqc.gif
uses this code:
https://i.imgur.com/KRBqc.gif[/IMG ][/URL] (remove the space after 'IMG ]'

And this banner:
[URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/0bVtU.png
uses this code:
https://i.imgur.com/0bVtU.png[/IMG ][/URL] (same thing, remove the space)

If the majority doesn't like it, or wants me to change something, just let me know..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> I feel like I have had my life on hold for way to long while TTC and its made me less productive at work.

That's exactly how I feel... And I don't like the feeling.. :nope: (And it's only our 1st month..


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks FG.. this banner is cool! Love the sparkles...makes it flashy!


----------



## babydustcass

hey FG, that brilliant! Thank you! I will put it in my siggy in a sec

another BFN for me this morning with a dang FRER, boobs are really heavy and nipples swolen, both tender to the touch OUCHIE! boisterous toddler boys and sore boobs dont mix well. 

I was awoken this morning with a 'burning' pain on my left side just below my belly button.

Temp is up a little from yesterday but I keep bloody testing and getting negs so I am gonna try and hold out until thursday/friday now! Thats if I make it to Thursday without the witch!


----------



## sept10

Loving the fact that we are all sticking together!!

Had lovely evening with DH last night, he boughtme roses and cooked a fab dinner. All going well till i had horrible nights sleep and temp dip this morning (still above cover line though). I'm hoping the fact i only had 2-3 hours sleep before i took my temperatureis the cause. Still though I have NO symptoms...nadda nothing nil none!! 

BDC - sorrybout the BFN but you still have symptoms and its still early ...

will sort mt banner out laters...gotta write and run!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

BDC - sorry about the bfn! looks like there is going to be a few of us testing Thursday if the :witch: doesn't catch us before then. My bbs are super sore & nipples hurt too.. I'm wishing that if AF's going to come, she would just come sooner then later!


----------



## babydustcass

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg....


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg....

??????


----------



## AmaryllisRed

BDC, WHAT????!!!!!!! Tell us!!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Just got home to do an email interview and i see u OHMYGODDING !!

TELL US PLEEEEEEEEEASE !! :growlmad:

I can't concentrate until i know !! lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^wss, I just keep refreshing my page, lol!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

As for me... GRRRRRR. 
After another low temp today, FF moved everything. Well, moved my crosshairs and dotted them, anyway. I got another free 5 days (YAY!!), so now I can see my predicted AF day and everything, which is great. But yesterday and today, my temp dipped down just below the coverline and FF moved my O day from cd 13 to cd 17. The good news is that we BD'd the two days before and the day after. The bad news is a) I still have to wait another 8 days to test and b) that gives me a 17 day LP, which the ticker would not let me enter, so my ticker is off. Which is annoying. So I am really 10 dpo, cd 27 of a 34 day cycle. I really, really, really thought I was going to shorten up a little bit this month. 
Oh, but the other good news is that since I am 10 dpo, maybe my temp dip is an implantation dip? FX. Anywho. I really thought AF would come today and I could move on with my life. Now, who knows if I even o'd on cd 17? Argh. Hope you all are having better days. :)
Oh, and on a completely unrelated note, DH and I went out for dinner last night and it was AWESOME. We went to O'Charley's. Never been before, and it was sooooo good. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Dude. She's making us wait....................................:coffee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AR - really hoping that the dip was implantation! fx'd for you. :)

And yes, she is making us wait!


----------



## QueenVic

:coffee:

BDC in your own time........

hehe


----------



## babydustcass

HEHE sorry i couldnt get on, computer is flucking up! Of all times?

I ' think' i have a faint BFP :D :D :D :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:

When will you be taking another test to confirm?


----------



## QueenVic

babydustcass said:


> HEHE sorry i couldnt get on, computer is flucking up! Of all times?
> 
> I ' think' i have a faint BFP :D :D :D :D

NO WAY !!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Did you just take another one ??
What test ??
etc etc more info please !!

~~~~~~~~~CONGRATS~~~~~~~~~ I'm super excited, FX'd !!!


----------



## babydustcass

Just an IC, the senstives ones, I held my pee for a bit and only a little bit of piddle came out lol its very faint though. Charging my cam batteries so i can get a picture or see if i can geta pic of it! I cant believe it, I almost am sceptical that its an evap but its got colour too it, just very faint. thank you i really hope this is it!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay! keep us posted & fx'd for you!


----------



## babydustcass

:hugs: i think i will test again in the morning :happydance:

oh btw its a One Step 10iu/ml? off ebay!


----------



## DrGomps

yay some good news!!! Fx'ed for you BDC. Want to see a picture!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

OOH, I hope so!!!!!!! Yes, keep us posted! I have to run out, but I'll be checking back in a bit! 
I'm crossing everything! :)


----------



## DrGomps

oh and what dpo are you?


----------



## babydustcass

ok just squeezed a couple of pics on my camera, dead again. I got the faint line minutes after taking the test but its looking very dark now as its dried up. 
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0132.jpg
what do you think? the line is more visible in real life.


edit to add im 11dpo, and really early. this mornings FMU test was neg :S


----------



## DrGomps

I can see a shadow of a line! Fx'ed!!!


----------



## sspencer99

I only get the chance to go on this like once a day soo when i get on here there is loads to catch up on :s 

fxd for you bodydutchess 

xxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I see something too!!! Fx'd that this is the beginning of your :bfp:


----------



## QueenVic

Ohhhhhh I want one :cry::cry::cry:

Can't wait for you to take one in the morning I will be straight on here LOL

Wat test r u going to take next?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QueenVic said:


> Ohhhhhh I want one :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: Me too.. Our turn will come soon :hugs:


----------



## sept10

I see it...very faint!!!

Yey....can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!! 

Tentative Congrats!!!

makes me want to test....but i won't.....i won't.....maybe thurs?


----------



## babydustcass

I really hope so too, Thank you for all the well wishing! I hope there are many BFP's to follow.

aww QV you will get one! I dont even know if this is one but I really hope so, I am feeling hopeful and I think this will be a good month for many of us! FX'd!

Ill be using another of these in the morning, and a FRER if I get another result like this... will keep the FMU on stand by. I just want tomorrow to be here already.

So much for waiting until thurs/friday :D :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> So much for waiting until thurs/friday :D :D

LOL, yeah.. I think if AF doesn't show from now until tomorrow morning then I will test then..


----------



## sept10

Wish I had some cheap HPTs I would probably test but only have 1 FRER and 2 Clearblue digitals ...don't wanna waste them ...boo


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so much to catch up on... Congrats BDC I see the very faint line too!! I tested yesterday at 6dpo.. and there was a really really faint line too, even my hubby saw it.. so hoping its the start of my BFP.. dont want to get my hopes up quite yet since its still soooo early.. testing again on Thurs.. if I can wait that long.. plus it was a blue dye test which are known for evaps.. still fxed! But Im just so worried about getting excited and having it be nothing... ugh..why do we test early...

Good luck ladies... fxed for many BFPs!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

fx'd for you too lilrojo! looks like most of us should be finding out within the next few days exactly what's going on.. Can't wait to see a bunch of bfp's!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks FG... fxed for you too...are you still having any symptoms??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah.. everythings pretty much the same.. A little worried though because I felt a little crampy this morning.. It lasted for like 1 minute, so I'm hoping it's not AF making herself known.. :nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was just thinking, about how I'm a little worried about being a little crampy this morning.. But I just realized that about 1 week out from when AF is due I usually get really crampy & have to take medicine for it.. I haven't been like that yet, so FX'd!


----------



## DrGomps

you guys are making me want to test too!! have a bunch of internet cheapies (10 miu and 25 miu) and 6 answer + 3 clear blue. Very bad. Trying to hold out until Friday.


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I was just thinking, about how I'm a little worried about being a little crampy this morning.. But I just realized that about 1 week out from when AF is due I usually get really crampy & have to take medicine for it.. I haven't been like that yet, so FX'd!

thats the same for me too im usually in loasda pain but this month nuffin 
just tweeks every now and again 

the only symptoms ive had is tiredness and was a little light headed last week 

FXed for everybody xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrG - I wish I had your stash!!! (hopefully we won't need it after this month though!) LOL

spencer - Yeah.. It's weird, & I guess because I haven't had any pains really, I haven't been thinking about it (til now).. Ohhh, I hope!! Is that you & your OH in the picture? He kind of looks like Joey from Friends!


----------



## babydustcass

FG, thats really good! I hope these are all great signs for you! I think the fact that you havent cramped 1 week before due AF is def is great news and very promising, Dont worry about your little one minute cramps. On FF it will tell you what percentage of pregnancy's feel cramps at various stages so if you chart it, it should tell you, im not sure if thats only for VIP members? Let me know and Ill be able to tell you... ok just looked around 20% of pregnancys experience cramps around 10-12 dpo x

spencer, those are great symptoms too! 

DR.G- i just dont know how you resist lol! Not trying to make you test or anything there, i admire your will power... i simply have none, nill, its none existent when it comes to peeing on sticks and i should stop lying to myself when i say I will wait until such and such a date... HAHA


----------



## babydustcass

and spencer looks like monica!!!


----------



## babydustcass

OH Rojo fingers crossed for you too!!!! Let us know when you test again. How exciting :D :D

Havent even told OH yet about possible BFP, but i have this huge grin on my face. Dont want to let slip yet just in case


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah.. today's 13dpo, i have it yesterday morning (12dpo), but I remember having it for a second last Thursday too (9do), so we shall see. :)

& I agree with you, if I had that many tests in my house, I might just HAVE to give in! I've had a couple & can live with that, I know if I use them I won't buy anymore until I saw when I'm going to test.. But I'd deff be testing everyday with that many in the house! lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> and spencer looks like monica!!!

LOL, so true!!


----------



## sept10

ok i've decided if my temp goes back up significantly tomorrow i'm going to test...that will be 11dpo .... 3 days early....eek.....ok.....fx'd temp is up and some of BDCs luck rubs off on me :thumbup:

if its only the same or goes down then i'm going to pretty much sulk for the rest of the day....:haha:


----------



## sspencer99

lol u guys have really made me blush :blush:
but its prob cause the pic i kinda squshed lol 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sept10 said:


> ok i've decided if my temp goes back up significantly tomorrow i'm going to test...that will be 11dpo .... 3 days early....eek.....ok.....fx'd temp is up and some of BDCs luck rubs off on me :thumbup:
> 
> if its only the same or goes down then i'm going to pretty much sulk for the rest of the day....:haha:

FX'd for you!


----------



## babydustcass

I think there are good and bad sides to having loads of tests in the house... 

I brought 30 Hpts IC's off ebay, and when i brought some OPKs i got 10 free HPTS, so thats 40. Then I already have 2 clear blue digi's for when i get a good positive, just want to see that word! 'PREGNANT' , then when i was in Bugens the other day i saw these cheap tests that I got a BFP with my first son on. So grabbed 3 packs of those. Then in tescos last night saw the FRERs and though 'woocha 6 days early, thats all me' HAHA

So i guess you could say I have a lot, but I do get through a lot, with the ICs, i can test to my hearts content, or my hearts displeasure in most cases


----------



## babydustcass

sspencer99 said:


> lol u guys have really made me blush :blush:
> but its prob cause the pic i kinda squshed lol
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:

:haha::hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

BDC - Yay! You changed the name :)


----------



## babydustcass

I did indeed, I was wondering if we should keep the date on it, but thought it might be easier to find if i do for now xx

edit to add: lol just looked and i didnt leave the date...

Should it be in caps? or add crew to the end?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmmm...

'Sticking Together'

'Sticking Together Crew'

'STICKING TOGETHER'

'STICKING TOGETHER CREW'

So many ways to choose from..... not too sure


----------



## sept10

I think ''Sticking Together Crew''

but any of them is great :)


----------



## babydustcass

hehe popped in the 'crew' bit xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So down.. I got all excited with all of the tests you guys have been taking that i went ahead & took another frer.. i know it's not fmu, but I am 13dpo, so you'd think something would be there.. total waste, it's a bfn.. i'll be taking one more in the morning, just in case.. But I'm no longer holding out any hope.. Just hope AF comes on time so that I don't get excited tomorrow!!


----------



## babydustcass

well i hope she doesnt come FG, and i hope she stays away for the next 9 months.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, a busy day around here, ladies!! 
If I had any kind of a stash at all, I would easily turn into a poas addict. As it is, I'm a FF addict-- I go back and stare at my chart several times a day... I don't know if I'm expecting it to change on its own or what! Maybe suddenly flash YOU'RE PREGNANT! in bright red letters? That would be nice... It did tell me that I did a good job of bd'ing around O time. :thumbup:
Ohhhhhhhhh BDC... I'm hoping so hard for you that it's a real BFP!! 
I've been having cramps this morning, but they're more like stomach cramps from something I ate or maybe a flu bug (it's been going around). At least, that's what I'm telling myself. :)


----------



## Traskey

Fingers crossed for all of you that are still in the running or possible BFP!!

I started spotting this morning so the temperatures were disgustingly correct. AF will be here tomorrow so have signed up for more tests and the grim HSG test :(


----------



## QueenVic

Fingers firmly crossed for the faint BFP's ladies, here's to them going darker !!! :happydance:

As for me.... I now only have *ONE* CB Digital left.... yep have tested practically every day... have some IC's and a Twin pack of FRER from Amazon on their way... either for this month...or next... :wacko:

Who was I kidding, even though it's best not to test early and be disappointed like some of u I expect to see at least the faintest of faint lines !!!!

Pfffffffffffffffft... 

I did see a post this morning that someone had tested like 8,9,10,11dpo all complete negatives then got her BFP the next day so there's still hope!

I am of course in a slightly different boat (see earlier posts!) in that if the witch doesn't come tomorrow and im *still* getting BFNs then it must of been late Ovulation last Friday and therefore I would only be 4dpo and the last one to test :cry:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Traskey said:


> Fingers crossed for all of you that are still in the running or possible BFP!!
> 
> I started spotting this morning so the temperatures were disgustingly correct. AF will be here tomorrow so have signed up for more tests and the grim HSG test :(

:hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

ugh feeling down. A friend on mine just announced that she gets to hear her babies heart beat this week and she is going to record it on a build a bear so everytime she squeezes it she can hear its heart beat. Sigh. Hard not to be envious. I have a baby shower on Friday too. Seems never ending. I don't know why but for whatever reason I feel like this cycle didn't work. no reason in particular, but just feel that way for some reason. Oh and I had mice gave birth today and yesterday. Granted I used the pups to grow some brain cells but still...I am jealous that they get to be pregnant and give birth!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

**Sigh** Know how you feel.. :hugs:

And that's kind of funny about the mice.. :) Does suck though!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha darn those mice! 
I just would not be able to go to a baby shower these days. I'm sure I couldn't take it. 
Good news for me is, my stomach cramps are bringing along other... symptoms... so it seems like it really is just something I ate. Yay! (Funny what we'll get excited about, huh?)


----------



## Sun_Flower

ooooh I LOVE the banner, and the fact we're a crew. It's awesome :D

I've been working out dates, and I think I know where I've been going wrong - turns out my cycles are only 26 days long, and I think I ovulate on CD13?! So at least now I've worked that out I can maybe get a better handle on when to DTD this month. Feeling positive and got my fingers crossed that I've now worked it out a bit better.

Fingers crossed to everyone whose got a potential BFP :D xx


----------



## DrGomps

SF do you use OPKs or BBT? Jealous that your cycles are so short...here its CD 29 and I still have another 8 days... :( 

Baby showers are rough. I have been to so many recently that I have probably purchased nearly all the items for a nursery. Just not mine.


----------



## DrGomps

AR, LOL! yay stomach cramps! I often get GI cramps and its so easily confused with cramps down there...


----------



## DrGomps

Oh btw, my presentation went well...despite the lack of notice. Fortunately my boss didn't even read the journal article so I knew more then her. Yay!


----------



## babydustcass

Just thought I would quickly read and write before I get my head down for the night.

I am feeling so hopeful that this will be a good month for all of us, I think we can do it. Whatever the mind of woman can conceive and believe, it can achieve.
I think the positive karma and vibes surrounding this thread will help us all in one way or another. Whether it be a big fat positive, or the inspiration and encouragement to keep going and keep positive.

We all have a story, we are all different but we all relate and have one thing in common at least; we all want this so bad. I cannot thank you all enough for wanting to share this TTC journey, the ups and the downs, the ins and the outs, even the grossness that sometimes comes with TTC. The small talk and the deep, I feel like i know a bit about of all you, so sweet, caring and sensitive! 

Goodnight xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

^^^ tear. (No, seriously, I'm crying a little over here.) 
DrG, I feel ya on the long cycles. I really thought this one was going to be different, but FF seems to think this one is going to be 34 days again. :( I guess it's nice to get AF less often, but that's hard to focus on right now. 
SF, sounds like you've got a good plan and a good attitude. I hope it works out for you. 
So... we've got at least one possible BFP... anyone else gonna be brave?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww that's a beautiful thing to say BDC :)

I don't use OPK's or BBT yet, just seeing if we can do it by paying attention to my cycles etc. If it doesn't work this month, I think I'm gonna start temping, and if it doesn't happen in six months, then I'll start using OPK's. I'm just gonna try and cover the possible dates I could be OV'ing, which SHOULD be around CD12-14.

I'm feeling really positive about this thread too, we've got a great bunch of people in our "crew" and hopefully we'll all get there together :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AWW BDC - super sweet... :hugs:

SF - i'll be doing the same if AF arrives for next cycle.. temping & hoping that that works! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. BDC that is so sweet of you to say.. I also feel so lucky to be sharing this journey with you all... im so nervous that my possible BFP is just an evap.. ugh.. but it did have color to it.. looking forward to testing again.. hope they keep getting darker and darker..will be 8dpo tom so might take another one lol.. want to wait but im sure the poas addiction will take over.. BDC have you done another test??

Well ladies I will keep you all posted if I test tomorrow... its still quite early, but good luck to you all... and love being apart of this wonderful "Crew"


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Had some cramping around 3-5-ish today... Thinking it's to late for a symptom of implantation as I'm 13DPO, but who knows? Will test first thing in the morning.. :)


----------



## sept10

DrG - Know how you feel, had loads of Baby showers last year and now all the babies are born i get to visit them and occasionally people pop into to work with their babies and then of course i work with children and see babies every day so yeah i think my head might explode one day and i'll just scream 'Why can't I have one'!!!!!!!

however well said BDC I feel so much more relaxed that if it is a BFN this month which i'm kinda sure it will be then at least I have some girls out their who know what i'm going through to talk to!!

didn't test this morning as temps not going up.....DH woke me up as he was leaving for work 30mins before i normally wake and temp was only 36.77 so same ish as yesterday, i went back to sleep and when i woke to my alarm - normal temp time my temp was only 36.51!!! WTF...below cover line!! so took it again straight away and it was 36.7!!!! so no idea what was going on.....put the first temp into FF with the earlier time. Still no symptoms so i'm pretty much thinking i'm out......i'll test thurs/fri only if my temp goes up i think. 

well off to work...x


----------



## babydustcass

Good morning everyone. How is everyone today?

Just taken a test, waiting for OH's friend to get out the bathroom so i can go and peek at the results (he is on a course nearby us tomorrow and since its 3 hrs from his home, it makes sense that he stays here the evening before)

:( BFN, not even the hint of a line :(

I knew I shouldnt have got so excited, what a disappointment...AF due tomorrow getting cramps too.. noooo!


----------



## babydustcass

I feel robbed!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cry:


----------



## QueenVic

Oh noooooooooooo BDC :hugs::hugs::hugs:

wat the hell !!! wat sort of test did u use and when is witch due???

I didn't test today cos I'm so confused! Normal cycle? Another long cycle? I don't know rah xx


----------



## sept10

BDC - so sorry hun, this is why i don't test early, i just can't hack it. Fx'd you get your BFP and this morning was just a blip!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sorry BDC :hugs:

So I tested this morning... Got my hopes up because I thought I saw something, after I waited the 3 minutes - nothing, nada, zip... :( Another BFN.. I've got this weird feeling on the right side of my lower abdomen.. I guess it's kind of like a tugging feeling & it hasn't let up for the past 20 minutes that I've been up.. AF is due for me today, so let's see if she shows her face!! 

Can't believe it's already been a month that I've been here with you lovely ladies.. In hindsight, this feels like it went by pretty fast! Haha


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Can't believe it's already been a month that I've been here with you lovely ladies.. In hindsight, this feels like it went by pretty fast! Haha

Yeah, in hindsight, it does, doesn't it? :)
Sorry, BDC. :hugs:
Keep us updated, lilrojo! FX! 
As for me, temp went back up, so that's... interesting. Gives me hope, anyway, that the dip was implantation. I'm not even sure what an implantation dip looks like (anyone?), but I'm hopeful. I'm a teensy bit nauseous, but I'm pretty sure that's just nerves 'cause I have a dr appt (just a checkup) this morning. Blah.


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear that BDC, was really hoping to hear about another :bfp: fx'ed the :witch: doesn't come. No matter what happens we can go through the next month together. :D


----------



## lilrojo

so I didnt test today... want to wait and hope for a much stronger positive... bought some FRER so I think I will use those on Friday, I will be 10dpo.. hopefully af wont show beforehand...shouldnt and I feel no signs of her coming.. waiting it out for now.. till Friday! Good luck to those still testing..

Sorry to the BFNs, hugs!


----------



## DrGomps

can't believe we have already gone through a full cycle together (for most of us-some of us are still in the waiting game). Think this thread has really helped time go by faster and helped me to stay positive. 

Anyone have any new strategies for the next cycle (if this one is not successful)?? I find thinking about that helps me stay positive and feel somewhat in control.


----------



## sspencer99

Arfternoon ladies :coffee:

how are we all today?

BDC im sory to hear about ur BFN have you done another test???? 

im due my af today which usually comes in the morning when i do my morning pee lol
its 4pm and still not here my lower back is sore and my boobs are killing me but they are not sore or senstive to touch but rele throbbing 
im to scared to take a test as i had a BFN on saturday


----------



## DrGomps

spencer, promising that AF is not here yet...Fx'ed. I think I would've already broken down and tested!! I admire your self control!


----------



## sspencer99

lol i have no self controll i used like 10 in a week once lol :wacko:

its all still a bit weird after comming of the pill but i O at the rite time i will give it to tomorra b4 i crack 

its killing me though but i only have one at home 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

spencer - It's 11:50 am here & no cramping or AF yet.. Eeek.. I'm nervous! AF came last month around 2pm, but I had a ton of cramping.....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, sspencer, it does sound promising. 
DrG, my strategy for next month is to temp in bed like I'm supposed to. See if that makes a difference. Also more BDing. 'Cause that can't hurt, right? :)
Besides that, I'm sort of optimistic to be moving on to the next cycle (though probably not til next week), because every cycle that comes and goes gives me more data... 
Oh, and my stupid dr's appt-- I didn't get the lady that I had seen the last couple times, who knows we're TTC. I got this creepy man with greasy hair and cheap cologne. Ugh. Good news is, the receptionist told me he's going back to where he came from. Thank goodness. So I have another appt scheduled in August. Hopefully I'll be preg by then, 'cause that will be a year of trying. Sigh.


----------



## DrGomps

I am trying not to ss, but I cant help it. Last night I had a weird food aversion...romaine lettuce and I was feeling nauseous this morning and had terrible cramps last night (could be indigestion though) and some dizziness...and some blood in my nose...also, today so fatiqued, had to have some white tea. Trying to be hopeful, but also realistic.


----------



## DrGomps

AR, bummer on the DR. I think next cycle I am going to ask my dr to up my dose of clomid and take it days 3-7 to see if that helps me o earlier. Also think I will incorporate grapefruit juice. Besides that will continue softcups, preseed, prenatals/dha, b-6, N-acetyl-cysteine, OPKs and BBT charting. :p


----------



## sept10

well i did an frer and got a BFN.....only did it cause i need to know if i can play hockey on saturday and af not due till saturday. Team on at me today to see if i could play so when i got home from work i had a moment of panic and did the test....i'm ashamed at my lack of will power not to wait till the morning when i am 12dpo and using fmu cause now i'm thinking....oh well its probably too early and urine not concentrated enough!!!!!grrrrrrrrrrr

but my temps arn't even as high as they were last month so i'm pretty sure the usual pattern of lower and lower temps from 11dpo will continue then af will arrive but i will continue to hold onto the slightest bit of hope:)

by the way......and warning TMI
no creamy CM today but felt 'wet' all day and some dried CM on underwear and clear CM when i wipe that soaks straight into tissue.....not sure what to put it down as on FF. think this might also be a sign of af on her way??


----------



## EMC0528

Can I join your crew? I would love to be a part of such a supportive group. Pretty please?:flower:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww *hugs* BDC don't worry, there's lots of us here moving on to the next month! I've done the usual - calculated my due date if I get pregnant this month - November 19th! A little firework baby! lol. Kinda scary that next cycle (March) is my last chance to have a 2011 baby - if I conceive that month, I'll be due on December 14th. REALLY hope I fall pregnant and give birth in 2011! anyone else hoping that too?


----------



## DrGomps

Hi guys...sorry to keep on posting symptoms, but I am having a weird one (at least for me). My right breast is aching, almost throbbing. just the right one. Weird right? Hopeful that this is a good sign...


----------



## DrGomps

almost like a stabbing pain. quite unpleasant. also my first round of clomid...could be residual effects of that. ouch!


----------



## QueenVic

Loving all the symptoms Ladies, stay positive !!

Sorry for BFN's :cry: well I did do a bloody test in the end this morning, u know why??? because my FRER came from Amazon...stupid postman :growlmad:

Not the cheapies ohhhh nooooooo just the FR !! and of course completely white as white can be BFN....

Late last night and today I have been really cold can't get warm and the worst upper backache on and off allllll day.... (I had this day before AF last month)

Noooooooooooooo..... STAY AWAY !!!!! :grr:

Off to OH's fam for dinner tonight....so not in the mood....will check in again later :winkwink:


----------



## QueenVic

oooh and just rmbd as some of you have mentioned it...!

I think I have been too obsessive this first cycle and writing everything down/taking note of everything, peeing on sticks (!) etc is very draining...

Spoke to OH about this and I am going to be completely RELAXED about it this next cycle....and what will be will be.. I might use pre-seed roughly around Ov time and take my pregnacare vits but apart from :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex:

THAT'S IT !!!!

Once I know how long this cycle was (if close to last month) I should roughly know when I will Ov and when Witch due next time...

NO TAKING TESTS EVERY DAY FOR A WEEK BEFOREHAND !!! :blush:


----------



## babydustcass

QV, Im so with you on that... all the way to a relaxing TTC experience. I too am feeling that the last two months have been very full on, if i wake up too early for temps, im miserable for the morning in doubt of whether my chart is correct, if it will find OV ect. If I forget to OPK while I busting for the loo, i feel all of a tizz... and gutted. The sex is hardly romantic past day 2 of BD-ing during the fertile period, after is so much of a chore for him because he knows exactly what I want... i mean i obviously want him too but Im not normally like that, I can go without for a while... 

I am just worried though, our first LO took 8 months to conceive but we were NTNP. I feel like if we leave it all to fate, I will be here next year still without a bump or baby. Also, I have multiple cysts on my ovaries from the mirena coil, on removal doc said he could feel that i had some on one side still at least but that it was normal for some women to have them. Im hoping it doesnt stump our chances. 

Did another test at about 5.30pm, still neg i think. Cant see too well as im looking under normal lights. 

DRG those are great symptoms! 
Temps still above the cover line this morning but lower than yesterday.
I have a couple that could easily be AF in coming too, tender swollen boobs, twinges every now and again, mild lower back ache that comes and goes, feeling bloated with the need for jean unbuttoning even when standing. Ive had a break out too, Pizza face!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Man, Sorry for all the :bfn: 's! No fun!!

:hi: EMC :flower:

SF - I really want a bump & baby in 2011! that would be great.. A nice big fat :bfp: would be nice around my birthday too!! :haha: I'm a March baby! :baby:

DrG - I like hearing others symptoms, doesn't bother me one bit! :flower: Earlier this month I had the same thing with my boob (right one only too), but that was around Ov time, so I think I know what your describing.. How exciting.. :)

QV - FX'ed that AF stays away!

BDC - I've seen a lot of postings lately on BnB about ladies getting breakouts as a pregnancy symptom.. FX'ed for you

**Here's to hoping that we get at least ONE :bfp: in the next week or so!!!***


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh bcd I'm sory for that bfn 
Let's hope next month is better :hugs:
I've still not taken a test yet I'm so scared of getting a bfn 
I'm getting cramping I'm a day late but I have a feeling the 
Wicked witch is going to get me with a vengeance lol 
Xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Fg- has ur af come thou or is it still holding out xx


----------



## sept10

Spencer---can't believe you haven't tested!! thats will power. Fx'd for you. 

well so far other then Lilrojo its all BFNs!! 

We are due some good news and some BFPs Ladies!!!

Just showed my DH FF....being a bit of a geek he loved it and just bought me 3months worth of VIP as i only had 2 free days left....love him....hopefully won't need the 3 months though....

Babydust everyone.....night night x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> Fg- has ur af come thou or is it still holding out xx

hey spence, Nope, no AF here.. I haven't had any cramps today either (did a little yesterday this time).. But nothing today.. (TMI alert) I ran to the RR earlier thinking I had started, but it was just really wet ewcm... So confused.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ladies, I'm seriously digging the fact that we all have banners in our siggy's.. It's super cute!


----------



## sspencer99

Lol I think I'm just scared to see a bfn I will test soon thouh
Fxd for some more bfP 
Xxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Fg- FXd for u 
Yeah hopefully they will all soon be baby progression ones xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

FloridaGirl21 said:


> sspencer99 said:
> 
> 
> Fg- has ur af come thou or is it still holding out xx
> 
> hey spence, Nope, no AF here.. I haven't had any cramps today either (did a little yesterday this time).. But nothing today.. (TMI alert) I ran to the RR earlier thinking I had started, but it was just really wet ewcm... So confused.Click to expand...

I had the exact feeling this morning! When i got up was sooooo disappointed just felt like I had come on ! :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Still waiting here lol.. gotta wait till at least Friday to get some good lines I hope! No signs of impending af.. but then it could still be a a bit away.. hoping my previous wasnt an evap... continue waiting it out I guess.. Good luck ladies..


----------



## QueenVic

sspencer99 said:


> Fg- FXd for u
> Yeah hopefully they will all soon be baby progression ones xxxx

I really hope so :thumbup:

So glad we are all sticking together until we all get our BFPs girls !!

whoop whoop :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed that the :witch: stays away for 9 months... so anxious...time seems to pass so slowly in the 2WW!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bleh. I feel crappy. Headache and nausea. 
I hate that the stupid prego symptoms are the same as the stupid pms symptoms. Don't you wish the early symptoms of pregnancy were like... I don't know, distinct and obvious, and not easy to imagine? Ugh. I'm just so frustrated and tired of the whole thing. :(


----------



## QueenVic

AmaryllisRed said:


> Bleh. I feel crappy. Headache and nausea.
> I hate that the stupid prego symptoms are the same as the stupid pms symptoms. Don't you wish the early symptoms of pregnancy were like... I don't know, distinct and obvious, and not easy to imagine? Ugh. I'm just so frustrated and tired of the whole thing. :(

Agree, agree, agree.... all my 'symptoms' have more or less been the same as between Ovulation & Witch last month..!:growlmad:

I do keep reading that u don't get actual pregnancy symptoms for a while yet...so probably reading too much into it all !


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> Fx'ed that the :witch: stays away for 9 months... so anxious...time seems to pass so slowly in the 2WW!!!

It does... and the mere THOUGHT of having to wait it out again...urgh.. :sad2:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh I know what you all mean, it would be SO much easier if like, your nose turned blue if you were pregnant, or your nipples started flashing or something... rather than everything being EXACTLY the same as AF or OV symptoms. It is disheartening when AF arrives each month and you're faced with ANOTHER long wait till you can test again. All we can do is stay positive, be there for eachother and KNOW that it will happen for all of us eventually. We deserve to be mummies!!!


----------



## DrGomps

SF, I like that, some definite sign when you are pg. Wish it was the easy and we could find out the instant it happened?


----------



## lilrojo

That would be great SF, this 2ww is taking forever! Ugh just want friday here so i will be 10dpo and be able to test and feel its accurate, to an extent...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^That would be really nice!!

AFM - Getting ready for my trip to Orlando & wondering when AF will show her face! I guess I better stop at the store & buy tampons.. A visit from AF wouldn't be welcome, especially if I'm in the middle of a theme park or on a rollercoaster! So better hope for the best & prepare for the worst!


----------



## lilrojo

When are you leaving for vac.. hope you get your BFP instead hun.. still no sign of af?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Leaving tomorrow around Noon.. No sign of AF at all.. I haven't cramped once today.. I'm wondering now if my cycle is just out-of-wack because it's my first month off of BC.. OH & I bed last night & a little while ago, because I was thinking that if AF is on her way, that bd'ing will I guess induce it.. Nothing yet though..

EDIT: It's my first full month off of BC.. I haven't been on it since January 9th (my last pill) & my last cycle started 2 days early (01/19 - a 26 day cycle).. My norm is 28 days though..


----------



## lilrojo

Well here's hoping you will be able to save that box of tampons for more than 9 months!! Hope its just taking its time to give you your BFP! Hope you have a good time.. will you be awol then till your back or will you still be on every now and then..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll be on from time to time.. Thank God for iPhone's because I don't think I could function without it.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

FG where are you going for your vacation? Disneyworld? Have fun! Will be a welcome distraction I am sure...hopefully you dont need the tampons! My first cycle of BC it took 50 days for me to get my AF. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Rojo..!!

DrG - we're staying at a Resort & going to Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure & squeezing in Mardi GRAS sometime in there!! :-]

And yes, hopefully I won't need those darn tampons!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, FG, have fun!! Maybe that big ol box of tampons'll keep the witch away. FX'd for you-- but my 1st cycle off the pill was 38 days... so who knows? 
S_F, you crack me up... exactly the kind of thing I was thinking!! I wish my nose were blue and my nipples were flashing!!! :haha: Thanks, I needed a good laugh. 
I soooooo want to test. right. now. I tell you, if I had a cabinet full of cheapies, I would've done it! But there's a good chance AF is still a week away, so there's just no point in peeing on the only test I have. I just feel like... like _wanting_ it so bad can make it happen, you know? :nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AR & DrG - Yeah.. I've thought of that.. But who knows.. My last pack of BCP, I stopped 2 weeks into it (on 1/9), then got my next period on 1/19 (I hope 10 days was enough time for it to be out of my system...) So not really sure if I count that as my 1st period off of BCP or if the AF that I'm waiting for would be considered my first period off of BCP... :shrug: Night ladies!!


----------



## sept10

FG - have a great holiday and hope af don't show. I think that first bleed you had off the pill was just a withdrawl bleed so if af showed it would be your first period. But my first cycle off the BCP was only 27 days....from ovulation to af was only 9 days....i think a long period after BCP is due to late Ovulation....so if you definatley ovulated then it should only be 12-16 days later you get af...no later...so FX'd!!!!!

eek....my temps went up this morning, but my last two may not be totally accurate cause of timing of my temps so this temp rise might be a bit of a red herring....dunno whether to test or not....ekk...don't want another BFN...might have to wait till tomorrow..

Goodluck everyone....so glad we are all sticking together here....makes this a lot less stressful knowing i'm not the only one :)


----------



## babydustcass

Good morning everyone!

FG- hope you have a great time on VAC and I hope the witch stays away for you! FX'd

Your gonna have a blast at Orlando, wish i was still there and we could have met up. we are 'planning' to go again at the end of next Jan through feb cos its great at this time i thought.

Well i think I am officially going to be out very soon, Temperature went below the cover line this morning... 0.2 below so from yesterday there is a 0.53 dip! EEEk!

Oh well darn it, wish the witch would hurry up and arrive so I can start again.


----------



## sept10

Know the feeling BDC - i did test this morning with CB digi and it was a BFN :(


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear about the BFN...F'xed the :witch: stays away!! I tested today...although its way to early. :bfn: not surprised. Still disappointed. Sometimes feel like it will never happen for me.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies & sorry about the bfn's :hugs: one for me too this morning. If last cycle was a w/d bleed, & this one longer then I time Ovulation wrong, i think I just lost all hope for this cycle.. :cry:

I'm brining my thermometer just in case AF arrives so that I can temp this cycle.. May need help with understanding FF from someone.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

FG, did you use OPKs and you do chart right? If you saw a shift in BBT you most likely Oed. some people's cycles start up right away after BC. Don't lose hope. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

I have a question for you ladies, do you let people know you are trying?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^My cousin, sister & good friend know.. No one else. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ARGH. :growlmad:
So my temp dropped back down today, and I figured AF was on her way. Which, as much as it stinks, would be great if she came today or tomorrow cuz that would shorten up my cycle a bit. Yay! 
But. 
Now I enter the temp into FF and it takes away my crosshairs!!!! BOOO!!!! So FF doesn't seem to think I've ov'd at all. :wacko:
That might be true. But more likely, I think, is that I o'd around cd 21-22 and will get AF around cd 34-35, like I have been. And she will come, because around cd 21-22, there was NO bd'ing to speak of, cuz I thought I'd already o'd. :nope:
Just goes to show you, you have to keep bd'ing no matter what! 
DrG, my husband's parents know, and my sisters-in-law, and my cousin and two friends. No one else. 
Sorry ladies, for all the BFN's. Looks like we'll all be sticking together for another cycle... Thanksgiving babies, anyone? 
(Haha I guess for you all not in the US it's not Thanksgiving, huh? :dohh:)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And another thing. I am definitely temping in bed next cycle! It's time to get down to business!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... well im still in the running..lol hope im not the only one... 9dpo.. and wishing these days will pass faster... so i can test and know already.. no signs of af yet.. so we will see..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Morning ladies... well im still in the running..lol hope im not the only one... 9dpo.. and wishing these days will pass faster... so i can test and know already.. no signs of af yet.. so we will see..

Looks like you might end up being the only one... You'll be testing tomorrow, right? Oh, I hope *hope hope* you're our first BFP!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

:sex::sex::sex::sex:hi girlies how are we all today?? 

still no a/f today and ive still not tested 
im getting pains left right and centre and tension in my head 

im am going to test in the morning 

if its a bfn im geussing it the same as FG and ive timed it all wrong but i did take a o test and it came back possitive 
i took a p test on sat it was a bfn soo i scared i will get the same result 
though my o/h wont have a problem the extra :sex: he will be getting


----------



## sspencer99

oppps dunno what happened at the top lol 
xxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah testing tomorrow, will only be 10dpo, hopefully long enough to get a pos.. still having "symptoms" so we will see.. aww I do want this so bad, but it would make me a bit sad to be the only one.. :(


----------



## lilrojo

sspencer, I have also had like crampy, dull acheyness on both sides, 9dpo today..


----------



## sspencer99

DrGomps said:


> I have a question for you ladies, do you let people know you are trying?

my family and close friends know 

my family are massive and soo close so if 1 knows they all do 
my cousin has just had a little girl in jan and my other cousin is due in may 
so everyone is desperate for me to have one
xxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

yeah i had crams on both sides today i was like woa 
and shooting pains in my boobs yesterday 

but i think it may be in my head lol 
but will test tonite i think as i need to no either way 
rojo uve had a bfp already havent you id deff test again the line will be darker FXD for u xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah tested, but it was with a blue dye and they are known for evaps, and one FRER which my hubby said he could see something.. but he had to tilt the test.. so not sure yet.. just want a duh, no-nonsense positive.. before I say I am.. having "symptoms" but waiting it out.. af not due till around Tues.. due to later oing... Got my positive with my daughter at 10dpo so hoping to have a clear cut answer tomorrow..

Good luck on your test.. hope you see a BFP!


----------



## sspencer99

thanx me too lol 

yeah do a propper one when you feel is best 
its probly all the anticipition thats making me feel weird lol 
fxd xxxx


----------



## sept10

AmaryllisRed said:


> And another thing. I am definitely temping in bed next cycle! It's time to get down to business!

Your chart is soo confusing!!

Definately temp in bed next time. I keep my thermometer next to my alarm clock, alarm goes off at the same time everyday....take my temp then if i'm lucky and i'm not in work its back to sleep...and hopefully remember what temp i took!! Its made my charts pretty straight forward....only got confusing last two days when for different reasons i temped at different time.....me and OPKs do not get on so i rely on temping!!

but we're not out till the :witch: arrives so fx'd everyone. 

goodluck testing tomorrow lilrojo...i've got a feeling you might be the lucky one this month:thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

I am trying to be optimistic that I just haven't had enough hcg to be detected yet. According to countdown to pregnancy the average day that a pg woman gets her first + is 11DPO. I am only 8DPO. 

I have told DH and my family as well as some close friends that we are trying. One of my friends who is due in April is super eager for us to get preggo so our babies can be friends. LOL.


----------



## sept10

Oh and i'm not american but i'd be very happy with a thanksgiving baby if i don't get my halloween one!!!! 

if no luck this time next month is our last chance realistically for a 2011 baby!!!! But to be honest as long as i'm pregnant in 2011 i'll be happy....just please don't make us wait too long....please.....


----------



## sept10

I've told my mum and a couple of people from work have guessed.....i think a lot of people have guessed to be honest but just haven't said anything......i can't bear telling people really cause i'm just so scared its not going to happen.......does anyone really worry about infertility now and again or is it just us...my poor DH worries aswell i think.....


----------



## sspencer99

I've just tested and a bfn man and the witch is not here either xxx


----------



## sept10

sorry SS - its BFNs all round here today but no af so your still in, I just read on another post that it is normal for some women to only have 5miu of Hcg in their urine up to 4 weeks and only get 10miu by the 5th week. So no +ve till af a week late.....i guess thats why FF told me not to test till the 24th...4days late....but i never listen .....

fx'd some late BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Well that's has made me feel a bit better 
I hope so fxd that's the case 
Theres always next month when n if my af comes along 
Xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Helloooo Ladies,

Wow lots to read today!

FG have a great hol :thumbup: keep in touch !!

SO today in my break I analysed my notes & calender and I have come to the conclusion that it def was ovulation last Friday....that means 3 days later than last month (which by then was my longest cycle!)

Therefore I am only 6dpo and AF not due until next Friday, as we know the LP doesn't change.. OHMYGOD that's so far away...and im not positive...we didn't do as much :sex: because I thought I had already Ov'd :sad2:

The only people that know we are ttc are my soon to be sister-in-law and the wife of a couple we're good friends with - and only because they have just announced she is 3months pregs and she really wants me to be so we can go through it together - now she keeps asking me if there's any news!! :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

I hate it when people ask for news ugh. Makes you feel worse about not being so already. 
sept, I worry about infertility, but DH does not. 
spencer, sorry about your :bfn: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

No pressure on me haha.. to possible be the one and only BFP.. I sure hope not.. Im really comtemplating waiting till sat.. with that 11dpo pos test news.. i will only 10dpo tomorrow so maybe I will wait till sat.. ugh another day to wait.. but i want an accurate test result..

Sorry SSpencer, no af though, might be a late BFP.. maybe you implanted late... fxed!

FXed for us all still in the "possible" running!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, I worry about infertility. I mean, we have a child. BUT. I wasn't progressing and so had a c-section, and then for a long time after he was born, (TMI) sex really hurt. The dr never said anything was wrong, but she also didn't know that we might want to have more. Also, my mom had fibroids. I know that doesn't usually affect fertility, but another thing to worry about. AND my grandma had ovarian cancer. Just... lots of things to stress over. 
Honestly, I'm tired of trying, but I'm really in no rush for any practical reasons... our son is already 3, so there's no possibility of having them close in age. Really, if we didn't get pregnant for awhile, it might be better, cuz I could go back to work and get established at a job so that I could have someplace to go back to after #2 was born. But I'm so tired of trying. 
Yes, Sept, my chart is crazy! I think it's because somedays I get to sleep in a little later, and somedays I get right up at 6 and get in the shower. I'm going to start setting my alarm for 6 and temping right then whether I have to get up or not. Hopefully that will give me better results. 
I think probably some people have guessed about us as well. My mom, at the very least. I've said more than once that I have baby fever. And actually, my aunt asked recently when we were having more, and I used to laugh and say NEVER and this time I said, "we're talking about it." Never mind we've been trying for six months!!! 
Sorry. I've rambled like the madwoman I am. :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Guess who came to visit me!!!! Had OH let me out of the car to use the restroom cause I had a feeling & what do ya know... I need painkillers! I'm not this month. Excited though to start cycle 2!!


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry FG.:hugs: Fx'ed this next cycle is the one!!! Any strategies for the next cycle?

AR, thats alot to worry about! My grandma had uterine cancer, but my mom was super fertile (5 kids). But all my family started much earlier, feel behind the game being 27 almost 28.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't think there's anything wrong with being 27 (or 28) and having kids. I'll be 30 (at least!) when my next one is born. My mom was 34 when I was born and almost 36 when she had my brother. 
Also, long before my grandma had cancer, she had five kids, including twins (my mom and her sister)! I've heard twins run in families, but I'm not sure exactly how it all works. But I would love to have twins! 
FG-- Boo to the witch, but way to move on with a good attitude!! Several of us will be following right behind you, I'm sure!


----------



## QueenVic

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Oh noooooo FG :cry: 

BUT think positive !!! and yes most of us will prob be right behind u - BFNs or BFPs we're sticking together whoopwhoop :winkwink:


Oooooh I really really REALLY want a baby in my belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just can't wait to be excited (& v.nervous!) pleeeease happen soon :hissy:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wheew... Sitting in the passenger seat of the car while OH is driving & just spentthe last 20minutes catching up on the busy day our 'crew' has had with posting!! You guys are all so supportive, I love it!! 

I don't remember who asked but I haven't used anything to assist this past cycle. I do plan on temping for my current cycle though. I wonder if it's going to throw me off the fact that this is CD1 & I didn't temp..?

Sorry for all the :bfn: 's


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've heard that you don't really need to temp during AF because your temps can go sort of wacky and it's just fine if you wait until it's over. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Okay, good. I have no idea what I'm doing.. Lol thanks!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

About the infertility question from earlier.. I'm a little worried about being infertile but more worried about not being able to carry a baby because of my MC last year.. :cry: I'm so scared that every pregnancy will end in MC..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Identical Twins are pure chance, but non-identical twins are caused by something called hyperovulation, where your ovaries are more likely to produce more than one egg each month. This can only be caused by the mother though, so if there's non-identical twins on your partner's side, it won't mean your more likely to have twins. It WILL mean that if you have a daughter she'll be likely to have twins though. It's very difficult to explain... lol


----------



## sspencer99

Fg I'm sure that won't be the case I'm sure u will Carry fine 

Just a quickie I just took an o test and it was positive took one when I thought I was o and the was positive two weeks ago just rele confused me I just wonder if the can pick up a GDP I dunno ????? Xxx


----------



## DrGomps

spencer, positive OPKs are a good sign as they do pick up hcg though generally are less sensitive then HPT. Really tired and down today...ugh...think its the :bfn:


----------



## Traskey

Yes, they can, although they aren't 100% accurate.

Have a read of this page

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx guys it's just weird that I got a bfn on the proper test I just don't no but thanx for the link il have a read xxx


----------



## QueenVic

oh my god...

Just had very excited friends on phone (the ones that are 3 months preggo) 

... they're having identical twins !!!!!

Of course am very happy and excited for them and we have arranged lunch sunday but am sooooooooooo fed up this week...

I even woke up in pain today as it seems I have a stye (sty) *?!* of all things on my left eye & it huuuuurts so bad :sad2:


----------



## babydustcass

evening everyone, WOW so much to catch up on!

FG, noo i am so sorry she came. I think she will get me tomorrow too though!
I hope someone, at least one of us gets a BFP! and if not at least we all have each other to go onto the next cycles with. I am hoping AF is here by tomorrow though, as I want my cycles to be regular already lol.

A few of my close friends know we are TTC but thats about all. No family will know until we are up the duff and made sure everything is ok at the scan ect. oowwww i wanna be preggers already!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

SF-- actually right after I posted that, I had to look it up. It's so funny that everyone says twins run in their family when identical twins actually don't. My grandma had identical twins, so I guess it doesn't increase my chances at all... My husband has twins in his family, but I don't know if they're identical or not... I also don't know if they're actually blood relatives or by marriage or what, so... I guess my only hope (besides having just as much chance as anyone else) would be if my mom and my aunt are actually fraternal twins who just happen to look a lot alike. I don't know if they actually KNOW they're identical or just assume so because they are pretty much _exactly_ the same. 
I also combed the internet looking for information on hyperovulation and couldn't find much. I was sort of wondering if that could be why a) I had that really weird short cycle in December and b) FF couldn't determine if I had ovulated. Although that was more likely due to my erratic temping habits. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ladies, REALLY confused right now.. Tmi alert. Just changed my tampon, Quarter of the way full, little bit of red but mostly brown blood. I've never had brown blood at the beginning of my cycle (only the end) & when I wiped, no blood. Wiped a bunch more, nothing.. My periods are always heavy. SO CONFUSED


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That IS weird. I don't know what to make of it. Keep us posted.


----------



## lilrojo

FG... could it be late implantation bleed... be sure to keep us posted... i never had brown at the beg. either but since my mc I have been.. cycles changed quite a bit for me.. so sign of af.. yea.. few more days.. testing tomorrow so hoping..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Idk.. If I did Ov' late then maybe. We bed everyday for a few days after when I "thought" I Ov'd. So we'll see. Bleeding started back up right before I hopped in bed. Super light, but definitely there. I'm just so confused. :-/ :dohh:


----------



## babydustcass

oh how confusing FG!! Hope you get it worked out soon! Maybe a late implantation?

We have twins in the family, my aunt (mums sister) is a twin but her twin died at birth. She then went on to have identical twin girls herself... you never know! It would be wonderful to have twins, but in my selfish own way.... I hate to think what it would do to my body as I'm only small and just about stretched without too much damage for my first LO (the art of Coco butter rubbing lol). 

NO af for me this morning :(and another BFN... why do i keep testing? Hanging on out for that little bit of hope, i guess. No AF cramps either just twinges now and again. Come on AF you are due already!!! Temps went down again so im certain that I am out.

Spencer, hang in there girl! You still have great signs and it could be too early to test xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how are we all
I was having bad cramps all nite kept me in and out of sleep then judt as I was getting ready for work the witch came for a visit :( 
But not a prob will keep trying xxx


----------



## babydustcass

Well the cramps started an hour ago and just went to the loo cos i felt like something was happening. The witch is indeed here! My last waif of hope is gone but I am happy at the same time, that my two cycles since coming off the mirena have been the same length and same LP too so that gives me confidence that I will not be waiting around forever for my cycles to regulate. while i had the mirena coil, my periods were so erratic so I was worried! 

Anyway back to CD 1 :)


----------



## sspencer99

Me to cycle day 1 together xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww, sorry ladies. :hugs:

afm - after waking up to what I did this morning, I'm sure this is AF and not late implantation. It was just really weird what happened & guess I was holding onto my last shred of hope! Oh well. Cycle2 CD2. Glad it's with you guys :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, well, on to the next cycle, ladies! 
My temp is back up this morning, but probably means nothing, other than that temping carelessly doesn't work. :) So. Still waiting on the witch... CD 30, so probably 4 or 5 more days. I actually had a dream that it came last night, but pretty much every night I either dream that I'm pregnant or AF came or I got a BFP. Can we say obsessed? 
Anyway, now I sort of hope (if I'm not preg) that AF comes soon so my cycle will stay close with you all. :)
Oh, and I would love to have twins. I don't even care about my body at this point. I gained like a million pounds with #1 and haven't really succeeded at keeping it off... so to heck with me and bring on the babies!!


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry about the :witch: spencer and BDC! :hugs:

I am terrified of having twins which my chances are high seeming as I am taking clomid and I ovulate on my own already. 

have some good news ladies....


----------



## DrGomps

I got the faintest of a :bfp: on two tests!

one 10 miu from early pregnancy

the other clearblue +/- (blue dye)
both showed up right away with FMU!

still skeptical, here's hoping they get brighter!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0630.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0628.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FloridaGirl21

On my cell phone, but I definitely see a + on the first one!! OMG, congrats!!!


----------



## DrGomps

I am still skeptical because I know blue dye tests are rubbish, but they showed up right away so I am cautiously optimistic. DH doesn't believe me...LOL. He wants a digital that can read out "pregnant" I think. will test in a few days with one if I get more positives and brighter ones.


----------



## babydustcass

wahooo Dr.G I have to say CONGRATS cos' I see the lines on both tests!!! :) Go get a Digi!! :D hehe wahooo!

Sorry she came for you too spencer, glad that we are going on the next cycle together though :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, boy, DrG... still early for you, so a good sign!! 
The men are always so skeptical... with my first, he made me take a second test even though I was like 2 wks late for AF and the test was pretty clear. 
Just got a message from another lady on a different thread that she got a bfp too... Maybe it's catchy... BFP's for everyone!! 
Keep us updated, DrG-- FX for you!


----------



## QueenVic

Just catching up...

Awww sorry girls :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: - stay positive! Next cycle !!!! yes yes yes... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Dr.G - ohmygod how exciting, fingers crossed!!!! Def take a digi in the morning :happydance:

As for me, as I hadnt gone back to 28/29 day cycles the :witch: isnt even due until a week today !
Isn't it weird how they change !!! I don't want a long cycle :growlmad:

Hmmm... when can I start testing again ?? <haha>

My IC's came today aswell !!!! :blush:


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed that this is your guys cycle. I still may be with you...we will see if it gets darker and if there are more bfps. No matter what I want to stick with you ladies. :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QV, I'm still TWW with you. Seems like I'm heading for another 34-35 day cycle. Bleh. Long cycles STINK!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## QueenVic

AmaryllisRed said:


> QV, I'm still TWW with you. Seems like I'm heading for another 34-35 day cycle. Bleh. Long cycles STINK!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

They sure do!!! 2ww more like 3ww - boohoo not fair :cry:

Last month I was 34 Day cycle but this month will be 37 if I Ovulated when Im pretty sure I did last Friday... as my LP was and always is going to be 2 weeks exactly from Ov - AF ...

Oh well at least I have 15 cheapies to pee on everyday for the next week :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

hey ladies, 10dpo for me... testing tomorrow.. wishing i get a proper positive.. congrats Dr Gomps, thats kinda what my blue dye test looked like, which is why im also not getting my hopes up yet.. but good luck!


----------



## sspencer99

congrats to you DrG im soo sure they will be getting darker 

ohh quick q when im on my phone everyones got a lill staying together crew thing (i want one lol) but when im on the comp its not there so im confused 

i said the witch would get me with a vengance ive sat all day at my desk with a hot water bottle sweating away lol 

xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

AR, I agree, long cycles are the worst. Mine are 37 day cycles too. :(

lilrojo, I agree about the blue dye tests, hopefully will get a clear positive soon with frer or a digi. I took an internet cheapie but got a band, super faint, but the same color/width as the control (just several shades lighter). Did your blue dye test + show up right away? I have gotten evaps with them before but it was after the time was up. Fx'ed that we got our :bfp:

BDC, Spencer are you ladies going to do anything new this cycle?


----------



## lilrojo

Yup showed up right away.. but took a frer and the line was barely visible.. i mean i could barely see it.. so i think I may just wait it out longer.. till af is due.. or the day before.. my cycle this time around has been quite a bit longer too.. seems like after my mc they just keep changing..

mc november-dec=30days
dec-jan=29 days
Jan-Feb=30days
Feb-March=??' more than 30 so far..

testing again on Monday I think.. af should be due around Tues..


----------



## DrGomps

I think I am going to test again tomorrow fmu with frer.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck, hope you get a strong positive!


----------



## sspencer99

I'm not going to change anything different his time but if I dnt get anywhere I will have to change my game plan xxx


----------



## DrGomps

what are your ladies plans for the weekend...I know FG is in orlando having fun at amusement parks...I have the baby shower this evening then tomorrow will most likely have to do some experiments (pretty sure my mice will be giving birth). Also want to do some organizing. Sunday I am supposed to go to spa castle with some girlfriends...but I may have to be careful depending on whether or not I am pg!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm... plans for the weekend... probably should hit the gym tomorrow but might not if I've convinced myself that I'm pregnant :wacko:... church on Sunday as always... lunch out with the fam... that's about it. Nothing exciting. :coffee:
Dude, one weird thing is that my sex drive has been up the last few days... normally it goes up around ov, but this time it didn't... at least, not around when I expected to ov. Could be cuz we haven't bd'd in a few days, but maybe I'm only ov'ing NOW? Hm... that would put me at a 42-44 day cycle? I mean, stranger things have happened... or do you think it's AF coming? I usually don't get an increase in sex drive with PMS... What do you all think? :shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

I'm hosting a very late birthday party for myself on sat then im off to the stables on sundAy to have a good old girly chat whilst out on a ride 
What ever u all get up to have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

So thinking my test was an evap.. no af yet.. but had some (tmi) mucous mixed with brown and pink.. so if its ib, then that would make that an evap.. keeping my eye on it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah, add me as a member of the brown and pink club. Just when I wiped. (sorry tmi.) I suppose it could be IB... which would be cool... but also could be AF, coming a little sooner this time around... also acceptable. Don't worry; I'll keep you all updated on the slightest cm changes! (haha I know you'll be waiting on pins and needles!) :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Lonely around here tonight...:coffee:


----------



## DrGomps

Hi AR, was at the baby shower. 

Lilrojo weird on the spotting. Maybe it was an evap...but thats weird to have an evap on a frer?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. pretty sure Im out now.. still spotting and completely feel like my af is starting.. cd1here.. blah.. 

feeling so down..


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Ladies :coffee: (yawn)

My plans... Last night we went out in a big group for a friends Bday, lovely meal yum yum... Today sports massage (ouch)...food shopping...chilled night probs watch a box office.... Tomorrow 2 clients then nice long country walk and friends round for Lunch (the ones who just announced they're having twins!!)


LR and AR - any updates? Was it :witch: :nope:

Dr.G - did u take another test?


----------



## sept10

I'm annoyed with my body....temps staying up and really high today as in the highest temp i've recorded, usually from 11dpo they start to drop till af is due and it hits the coverline, but af is due today???? BFN 12dpo BFN 13dpo and again this morning at 14dpo BFN (using superdrug test which is 10miu) so i'm thinking theres not much chance and my temperatures are either a bit wrong or i'm getting a cold or something. 

sorry for those that af has already arrived.....if i'm not pregnant then i hope af does arrive today so i'm not too far behind you..

great news DrG....fx'd this is your BFP!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

*singing* We're all in this together... (for any High School Musical fans!) 
CD 1 here, too. She came. 
I'm happy to start temping properly this time, AND to be on a shorter cycle (hopefully for good!), and of course to stay with you ladies! 
I guess FF's dotted crosshairs were right-- I probably did Ov on cd 17. 
Now I feel like crap, but I'm optimistic about this next cycle! 
DrG? Any further testing?


----------



## DrGomps

Good morning ladies (or afternoon for those of you in the UK) I'm pregnant!!!
Positive Frer and CB digital!!!!

I'm in total shock!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0636.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0634.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Traskey

OMG :bfp: Dr Gomps!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo:

So pleased for you, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Congratulations! That looks about as official as it gets! So happy for you! 
Don't be a stranger-- keep us updated on how things are going, okay? Sorry it doesn't seem like any of us will be moving on with you... Have a happy nine months!!


----------



## DrGomps

thanks ladies, 

AR I do want to stick around if thats okay until we all graduate to the pregnancy forum. This is the sticking together crew and I plan on sticking together until we all get our :bfp: !!!!


----------



## sept10

Congrats DrGomps!!!!!!!

Great news...hopefully we will all be soon following you!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

~~~~~ CONGRATULATIONS ~~~~~ 

Awww I'm so excited for you!!

Yes make sure u stick with us, we will want to know all your symptoms etc !! :thumbup:

I might test from tomorrow morn with my cheapies


----------



## DrGomps

today had ringing in my ear, yesterday metallic taste in my mouth. Oh and lots of cramps.


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Dr. G.

So, havent had an actual flow yet but bright red when I went to the bathroom so..another month out..


----------



## DrGomps

sorry lilrojo. :hugs: any new strategies for the next cycle?


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG, so much to catch up on! I travelled for 6 hours on Friday night from the North West to East Anglia, now staying at my parents house for the week visiting family with OH so not getting as much of a chance to come on here.

CONGRATULATIONS DR GOMPS!!!! *hugs* sooooo happy for you, hopefully that'll be the first of many Sticking Together Crew BFP's!!!

My weekend plans? Just visiting family down here. Having Sunday dinner at my aunts house tomorrow, she's amazing at baking so no doubt there'll be some very tasty treats when we go round there :D


----------



## DrGomps

Hows everyone's weekend going? no mice born today, going into manhattan to have a dinner with a 8 month pregnant friend who will be giving me some maternity books (yay!) and to eat some southern comfort food!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Today STINKS!! :)
No, seriously, since :witch: came I really don't feel like doing anything. So I've been hanging around in my sweats and eating brownies all day. Just about to put a pizza in the oven for dinner. 
Ah, I remember fondly the days when AF coming didn't ruin my day... the days before the stupid BC pill...:dohh: Seriously, no one let me do THAT again! 
Awww DrG, look at you, a real pregnant lady with the tickers and everything! :happydance: Sooooo exciting!! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

AR I may be jumping the gun...but just so excited! Whenever AF would come in previous cycles I would enjoy a nice glass of wine. I think you deserve one! I just found out one of my friends just miscarried at 8 weeks....:( but her baby stopped growing at 5. So sad. I don't know how I would deal if that happened. I have had a chemical pregnancy before, but 8 weeks is tough. so nervous that will happen to me. Stick bean stick!


----------



## QueenVic

Evening Ladies...

Well just been slobbing around today really! Only popped out for a massage (O.U.C.H) to do a food shop & blitzed the house after workmen being in all day!!

SO mega workout at the studio tomorrow, can't wait, then nice lunch with friends, nom nom nom :thumbup:

Come on next week.... I want BFP or if not then AF to show already... this has really dragged...will take some frustration out on the punchbag tomorrow, yeeeeeahhh !!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Going to bed early. (It just turned 8 here and DS is OUT!) My whole body just HURTS. Stupid witch. Goodnight, all!


----------



## lilrojo

Dr.G- dont think there is much more to do.. haha.. doing the important part.. try to relax some.. thinking my lp is too short.. it has only been 10 days.. trying vit. B6.. hear thats supposed to lenghten it.. so we will see... still planning to use opks.. and thats all.. just relax and enjoy i guess.. actual flow still has begun just there when I use the bathroom.. 

oh and I miscarried at 12 weeks.. worst thing I have ever went through in my life.. hugs to your friend..


----------



## DrGomps

Lilrojo, sorry to hear about your loss. Do you have kids already? I took vitamin b6, not sure if it helped, but it didn't hurt.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wow!! Congrats DrG!! That's AWESOME!! Spread some :dust: our way!! What did you do this cycle? Anything different from priors? Did you have any other symptoms other than metallic taste & (can't remember the other) on my phone & can't check..

AFM - I've been crampy like crazy. Popping Advils daily. I guess walking around theme parks all day doesn't help with cramps. I've had a lot of fun though. I would have been happy just staying in the resort. It's a good vacation from everyday life, although I miss my furbabies SO much. This will hopefully make this cycle stress free.

Can't wait for more BFP's!!


----------



## lilrojo

DrGomps said:


> Lilrojo, sorry to hear about your loss. Do you have kids already? I took vitamin b6, not sure if it helped, but it didn't hurt.

Thanks Dr G. its certainly something I wouldnt wish upon anyone.. and something I never thought would happen to me.. and yes I have one child a daughter who is 18 months old.. has helped greatly.. had my mc in Nov of last year.. and been trying again since.. two proper cycles now.. on to the third.. hoping it happens soon.. got preg both times on the first try.. annoying to most, im sure.. but now nothing and Im going crazy.. lol..

How about you any children or is this number one?? Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months...

did you take b6 your whole cycle? just started today cd2... did you notice if you ov any earlier or what.. dont really know much about any of this.. just dtd both times and bam preg..


----------



## sept10

Morning all, 

Lilrojo, after BCP my LP was only 9 days for two cycles, i started taking vitB complex and since then my LPs been 13, but to be honest i think it was just my body sorting itself out as vitbcomplex gives you 100% rda but i've since read thats probably not enough to affect LP. Taking pregnacare conception this month since cd1...gives you 700%rda of vitbcomplex and so far LP has been 15 days...although think i'm getting my period today. I'd reccommend trying pregnacare conception cause its got lots of the vitamens you need and folic acid and you can usually get it on buy one get one free. Hopefully your body will sort it self though and lengthen your LP. 

Massive temp drop this morning.......so expecting af today....that would make a lp of 14 days for me now instead of 13. i wish my cycle would just be the same each month...would make life easier...but i appreciate my cycles are a lot more regualr then others....i dunno how i'd cope with an irregular or really long cycle!!

think i have that feeling that af is on her way...really low down pressure feeling....booo!!!!!

hope your all having a good weekend x


----------



## sspencer99

DrGomps said:


> thanks ladies,
> 
> AR I do want to stick around if thats okay until we all graduate to the pregnancy forum. This is the sticking together crew and I plan on sticking together until we all get our :bfp: !!!!

Ur just sooo lovely big fat congrats btw I'm sooo happy for you and can't wait to hear all ur lill preg stories xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone! 
Witch is still here... of course. And I'm just soo crampy and my back and my hip hurt and bleh. 
I know when you're ttc you're supposed to take prenatal vitamins. My dr prescribed them when I told her we were trying. But I haven't been taking them because I remember them being really gross. Do you think I should? I mean, since I'm paying such close attention, I'll know I'm pregnant right away. Do you think it would help us conceive? I don't have a great diet and I don't already take a multivitamin...


----------



## sept10

AmaryllisRed said:


> Morning, everyone!
> Witch is still here... of course. And I'm just soo crampy and my back and my hip hurt and bleh.
> I know when you're ttc you're supposed to take prenatal vitamins. My dr prescribed them when I told her we were trying. But I haven't been taking them because I remember them being really gross. Do you think I should? I mean, since I'm paying such close attention, I'll know I'm pregnant right away. Do you think it would help us conceive? I don't have a great diet and I don't already take a multivitamin...

The only vitamin you have to take is Folic Acid!! This protects your baby from neural tube problems such as spina bifida...neural tube starts to develop very early in pregnancy so its really important. 

the rest are optional really.


----------



## DrGomps

AR I heard that too much vitamin A as well is bad for you. I actually have prenatal gummies (weird I know) but I love it! IT has DHA as well which is supposed to be good for the baby (and for you). My diet is pretty rubbish as well, last night I had southern food which was fried chicken, ribs, collard greens, popcorn shrimp with desert at a hungarian pastry shop. My friend who is 8 months is a terrible influence when it comes to eating out now...LOL. she always gets loads of food which means I do as well. 

Sept, I didn't o earlier and took b6 the whole cycle. This was my first cycle taking it so I can't tell you how long my luteal phase is because hopefully :witch: won't show up in 3 days like she is supposed to.


----------



## DrGomps

lilrojo, aw whats your daughter's name? do you have a preference on the gender for your next baby? This is my first....so excited also a bit terrified. Any first trimester pointers?


----------



## lilrojo

Her name is McKenna... and nope dont care about the gender of the next, ob i would love a boy, but after my mc it really doesnt matter... just to have a healthy baby would be great.. to go through the expeirence of it all again, a lovely experience.. 1st tri.. isnt the most fun lol.. if you get morning sickness that is.. then make sure to rest, drink fluids and eat small frequent meals.. lol! all of which your dr will tell you.. 

Still no actual flow here.. not sure whats going on just brown and dark red now.. when I use the bathroom.. this is crazy, if nothing by tom testing again just to check things out.. normally by day3 its a pretty good flow, and I honestly dont even feel like I have my period at all.. normally I feel so bla and crampy.. nothing.. hmmm..


----------



## sept10

Well the :witch: is here....had a bit of a cry:cry:....now its onwards and upwards to cycle number 6.....heres hoping for a thanksgiving baby:happydance:!!!!

not sure whether to try EPO this time or not...heard its good for EWCM but worried as i don't want anything to change my ovulation day/LP now that things are just getting sorted......any ideas? anyone using it?


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear about the :witch: F'xed for a t-day baby for you! I've never taken EPO, not sure if it will effect o, supposed to effect cm only.


----------



## babydustcass

hello everyone, I hope you had a great weekend!

WAHOOOOOO and congrats to you Dr.G!!! AMAZING news, stick around with us, let us know all your symptoms and I wish you a happy and healthy 9months! :) WOOOOW! At least one of us has a BFP this cycle!

Sorry I havent been on the forum, Ive been so busy with work and AF is seriously letting me know she is here. Have been feeling unwell and just about struggling on through work but I have had two nights off this weekend which was nice. Enjoyed a bottle of wine too with a girlfriend, tasted soooo good after a 2 week deprivation lol

Sorry to all those who got Af this weekend... on to the next cycle with us you come x

anyway i havent had a chnace to read all the posts properly, but i will do tomorrow some time when I am not up to my eyeballs in it. Catch you all later xxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm sort of afraid to take anything, just because everyone is different and you never know how it will affect YOU, ya know? (Talking about EPO, not vitamins. :))
Oh, gosh, DrG, enjoy your first trimester, but beware of morning sickness and (at least in my case) extreme exhaustion!! I actually had to quit my job because I was so tired. I tried to work again later but by then I had back pain, so still couldn't work.
Oh, and I dreamt about mice last night. I hold you responsible. :)
lilrojo, that's so odd... keep us posted! 
You really think it's necessary to take the prenatal vitamins while ttc? How much damage could be done by NOT taking them until I'm actually pregnant? With my first, I didn't take them until I was at least two months along (maybe three) and everything was fine... I'm not trying to put anybody at risk... they're just really big and gross... do you ladies take them?


----------



## Traskey

Yes, I do. I take the multi vit with the folic acid. It takes three months to get into your system and the FS was hot on people taking them. Not necessarily the multi vit but the folic acid for sure.


----------



## lilrojo

I take prenatals too.. have been since sept. when I got preg. b4 i miscarried... just continued on.. I def would take them, especially the folic acid.. guess to me wouldnt want to leave it up to chance.. 

still no flow here.. getting kinda weird.. just brown and dark red.. sometimes brighter red.. nowhere normal for me.. and this is my third af after my mc... should be normal like the last one was.. i dont get it.. gonna test again tom if nothing i think..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies! Glad to be back home & didn't have much to catch up on because I've been checking in & reading posts every so often on my cell phone..

AR - I take prenatals, started January 10th.. My grandmother's youngest child was born with defects & later passed (at 1 year old) & she says that it had something to do with her not taking folic acid. Not sure how true that is, but I wouldn't leave it to chance.. I take like Wal*Mart or Target's brand (not sure which) & mine don't bother me at all.

I take Calcium & Omega 3 too.. The Omega 3 was the only thing that bothered me at first, but I'm used to it now.. Only thing is every once in a while, I burp up a fishy taste after taking them (eww)..


----------



## QueenVic

MORNING GIRLS !!!:coffee:

Well have been taking IC's last few days still BFN at this point :witch: is due this coming Friday...

Had our friends round for lunch yesterday and saw the scan photos WOW they are amazing.... the twins are top to tail one floating above the other one..:laugh2:

They had a scan at 9weeks and it got missed so when they had their 12week scan they were a little shocked!! She is 14weeks now and just had a little belly but sure that will change..

I want one !!!!!

She brought round a couple of books for me too which was sweet..so will flick through them before work..

As for pre-natal vits I have been taking Pregnacare original conception through breastfeeding since we started ttc..

Hope everyones feeling positive this week :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QV-- too cute!!! Can you imagine the shock? I always daydream about being in the dr's office for a "routine" ultrasound and suddenly... it's twins!! Sigh. Our day will come. :thumbup:
I guess the verdict is in on the prenatal vitamins... I'll go take one in a minute... Bleh. I remember a fishy taste just from _those_. But these my dr prescribed, whereas the ones I took when actually pregnant I bought otc cuz my insurance wouldn't cover the prescribed ones. 
lilrojo, I'm worried about you. Please keep us updated. 
FG, welcome back! Hope you had a good time in spite of the :witch:! 
AFM, I'm on cd 3. Temping in bed at 6 am. I keep having dreams that I wake up and forgot to temp or that the thermometer won't work or that I actually have to take it ten times and average them all or something. Crazy. :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

lilrojo, mckenna, what a beautiful name!

AR & Lilrojo, worried about morning sickness and fatigue. My mom did work her entire first pregnancy, so fingers crossed I am okay. But the problem is my work can be really gross and also smelly (mice, blood, brains, chemicals (some that smell like rotten eggs), bacteria cultures (e.coli which smells like feces) so it may be challenging! 

AR, sorry about the mouse dream. If it makes you feel any better I dream about them too sometimes. Oh and once I was caught in a subway car with one and I thought it was out to get me for its fallen brethren slayed by my hands. eeks!

BDC, welcome back, you were missed! Sounds like you were working alot. MY mice gave me a break by not giving birth so I was able to have a nice relaxing weekend to let everything sort of sink in. Still in shock and terrified out of my mind. LOL. DH is really worried, he knows nothing about kids. Time for him to start reading up!!

FG, how was your vacation? 

Queen Vic, Fx'ed that AF stays away for 9 months. 

BTW, gummy prenatals aren't bad. I have vitafusion prenatal. 

Any other pregnancy advice for a 1st timer from all you ladies who have already been through it?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning all :)

DrG - Congrats again! vaca was great. We walked the parks 2 days in a row (so sore), rode roller coasters, got a bracelet engraved with our names & our anniversary (his present to me). Spent a ton of money! ate at the Bob Marley restaurant on CityWalk (they had a live band, really nice).. And the resort was super nice (BlueGreen Resort, It's called the Fountains) - it's through timeshare. We had a jacuzzi in our room and a california king size bed (we own a queen), i think i want the c.king now though! It stayed nice and sunny through our vaca, so it was nice that we didn't have to deal with rainy weather!

So just to make sure I'm on the same page as everyone, who HASN'T gotten AF yet? Sorry to all that have :hugs: At least we can all continue on together & still receive support :flower:

AFM - CD5 here, when do I start temping? tomorrow or wait until AF is gone, looks like it's almost over, maybe tomorrow or the next day... I forgot how my periods were prior to BCP's.. I used to have REALLY long periods, I've had them last up to 11 days & (tmi) I used to get blood clots all the time.. When I went on BCP, my cycles shortened to 3-4 days & no blood clots.. AF is slowing down so I hope I don't have cycles any longer than 5-6 days, but I've had clots real bad this past weekend (eww).. Hopefully I won't have another period for 9 months!


----------



## Traskey

I take my temperature right the way through my cycle. Everyone I have seen so far do too. It's not to late to start though. It establishes your cover line temperature so that you can see the dip for ov and the rise post ov.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Okay, i'll start tomorrow. thanks! xoxo


----------



## babydustcass

eww FG, ive had clots too. You totally forget what its like to be walking or standing up and suddenly feel like your pad is going to overflow from a huge clot. then you walk to the bathroom like you have a pole up your ass lol

Cannot wait for AF to be gone to get on with the next cycle, CD4 at the moment. Im going to start temping when AF becomes light. 

The last cycle was 1 days shorter than my first cycle off BC, with a LP of 13 days both times, So i guess thats def my LP length.

Glad you had a great time FG, The bob marley place sounds ace! 

DR.G yes i have been working a lot, but I will be slowing down now as im taking on project a little less time consuming! Glad its done though


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> You totally forget what its like to be walking or standing up and suddenly feel like your pad is going to overflow from a huge clot. then you walk to the bathroom like you have a pole up your ass lol

:haha: thankfully I don't wear pads anymore, but I do remember those days now that you mention it!! lol


----------



## sspencer99

arfternoon ladies how are we all today 

im actually nackered from the bloody witch lol shes killing me lol 

looking forwards to my new cycle hhmmmm 

xxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hello ladies, hope you all are well... well the "normal" finally kicked in over night happy that my body has finally let me know whats up.. cd4.. yay.. getting closer to the witch being on her merry way.... may take a break from bnb, but still check in of course, just think i need to relax and get back to the fun on ttc.. havin sex for fun instead of always on the mind of making a baby..

started vitaminb6-200mg a day.. to help to make my lp longer.. so hopeful that will do it.. started that cd2.. so heres to the next cycle.. may we all have Nov-early Dec BFPS!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo-- glad things seem to be back to normal. :)
sspencer-- I'm not sure exactly what nackered means, but I know how you feel-- the witch is killing me too!!!!!! 
Talk about clots... it's terrible. I've had 7 cycles since coming off BCP, and all but one have been heavy and long and ridiculous. Ugh! I can't wait for it to be goooooone for 9 mos! 
I just read on FF that your temps shouldn't take too long to normalize again after AF comes. So I kept going. Plus I was afraid if I left a few days without temps, FF might "forget" stuff... I don't know. It doesn't seem to be the most reliable thing sometimes. 
DrG-- lol about the mice. Good luck with the smells... I wouldn't have been able to handle it. I was sooo sensitive to smells. Um... some other advice... don't work too hard. Rest plenty. Eat healthy... Oh, and of course read all the pregnancy and baby books you can get your hands on. :)
And for all of us on CD 3-4-- You know what's actually nice about the witch? You don't have to worry about whether you're ovulating or not ovulating or if you'll O early or late and miss it. You're not possibly pregnant. You're not waiting to take a test, or symptom spotting. You can just relax. And that's kind of nice, right? I am a miserable bloody mess, but at this point in my cycle, I am at my least neurotic. So let's all take a deep breath and appreciate the calm. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks AR.. and I agree as much as I hate the witch.. its nice to just be.. relaxed and not worrying about everything.. thats why Im taking a break from bnb.. still check in on you laides.. but once af is gone.. so am i for a while at least.. to get back to the fun of it all and no stress..or worry.. to remembering it will happen when its meant to..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> And for all of us on CD 3-4-- You know what's actually nice about the witch? You don't have to worry about whether you're ovulating or not ovulating or if you'll O early or late and miss it. *You're not possibly pregnant. You're not waiting to take a test, or symptom spotting. You can just relax. *And that's kind of nice, right? I am a miserable bloody mess, but at this point in my cycle, I am at my least neurotic. So let's all take a deep breath and appreciate the calm. :flower:

so true.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

What's everyone's real first names, if you don't mind sharing? Mine is Ysatis (I go by Ysa, rhymes with Lisa..... lol)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, Ysa! I'm Jen. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wave: hi jen


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ysa & Jen I'm Andrea.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:) DrG, have you told your OH yet? How did you tell him?


----------



## DrGomps

LOL, Ysa, I told him immediately! He was asleep...he already didn't believe me because at 9DPO I got a faint positive (he thought I was seeing things) so I took a digital and frer. I brought it to him and he was just opening his eyes, I told him I was pregnant and showed him the digi and he said I don't see a line! LOL. we told our parents that day...my mil screamed and did a victory dance and my mom cried. First grandbaby on both sides. 

AR, I like what you said about the first part of the cycle being the least neurotic...at least you know whats going on!! though AF is no fun, sorry she is hitting you guys so hard... :hugs: hopefully this is the last time you all see her for 9 months!!

I know we will have more :bfp:'s this next cycle! I just know it! Yay for november babies!!! 

BDC, what do you do for work? 

would any of you ladies be interested in being facebook friends? I would love to see all of your lovely faces (if we do we should private message our full names). 

maybe its all the hormones, but I don't think I could've made it through the last cycle with you ladies and will definitely need you in the coming 9 months.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and AR, I am not from the UK, but I will translate spencer's "nackered" for you it means exhausted, worn out, drained...am I right?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FB sounds good! I'll send you my name now through PM.. No one knows we're ttc though, so we've got the keep that quiet.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> LOL, Ysa, I told him immediately! He was asleep...he already didn't believe me because at 9DPO I got a faint positive (he thought I was seeing things) so I took a digital and frer. I brought it to him and he was just opening his eyes, I told him I was pregnant and showed him the digi and he said I don't see a line! LOL. we told our parents that day...my mil screamed and did a victory dance and my mom cried. First grandbaby on both sides.

LOL, that's so funny! I showed my OH a pic of your CB digi while we were away & he said that he's not going to believe I'm preggers until he see's it spelt out for him like yours, "PREGNANT"!! lol, what a dork he is


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well if that is the case, I am totally nackered!! 
Aww I wish we could be facebook friends, but none of my family knows that we're TTC. And I wouldn't want to have to hate anyone who accidentally let the cat out of the bag. (Just kidding. I wouldn't hate you. But it would stink.) 
I guess we're pretty much all out as far as the Halloween babies go... So, if we don't have big old fat juicy turkey babies, maybe we'll have New Year babies? I'll have to look it up again and see what my next few due dates are exactly. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> LOL, Ysa, I told him immediately! He was asleep...he already didn't believe me because at 9DPO I got a faint positive (he thought I was seeing things) so I took a digital and frer. I brought it to him and he was just opening his eyes, I told him I was pregnant and showed him the digi and he said I don't see a line! LOL. we told our parents that day...my mil screamed and did a victory dance and my mom cried. First grandbaby on both sides.
> 
> LOL, that's so funny! I showed my OH a pic of your CB digi while we were away & he said that he's not going to believe I'm preggers until he see's it spelt out for him like yours, "PREGNANT"!! lol, what a dork he isClick to expand...

After seven cycles (at least), _*I'm*_ not going to believe I'm pregnant until I see it spelled out!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, my next due dates would be... Nov 28, Dec 28, Jan 27, Feb 26, Mar 26, Apr 26, May 26. This is for a 30 day cycle that started Feb 19th. If things lengthen a little... maybe we could get that new year's baby... or my dad's b-day on Jan 30... or (uh-oh!) a leap-year baby on Feb 29. If things shorten a little, we could hit my DH's b-day on May 20. The leap-year baby is unlikely for me, though, because it'll be a scheduled c-section... though I've heard that my doctor schedules surgeries whenever, even on holidays! 
Of course, I hope we all get our BFP's sooner rather than later... this is just a look down the road... :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ LOL




AmaryllisRed said:


> Aww I wish we could be facebook friends, but none of my family knows that we're TTC. And I wouldn't want to have to hate anyone who accidentally let the cat out of the bag. (Just kidding. I wouldn't hate you. But it would stink.)

Yeah, only a couple of people know, not sure what I'd do if everyone found out.. :shrug:


----------



## QueenVic

FG - i think we're just waiting for me now :blush: AF due Friday....

Drg - how u feeling? wats your due date?? :happydance:

Aww guys if the witch does arrive this month I'll be waaaay behind u guys again next cycle :cry:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, no one really nows I am pg yet either...(let alone ttc) so I won't spill the beans. :) Just wanted to see all your ladies gorgeous faces. But I totally understand AR, no pressure. :D 

I don't know if you ladies who were pregnant experienced this, but I keep on being afraid every time I go to the bathroom that I will see blood and have a mc. I have no reason to believe this might happen (keep POAS and it keeps getting brighter) but AF is due tomorrow so I am not officially late, unless I did actually ovulate earlier, then I am further along...I guess I won't know for sure until a dr's visit. 

BTW, just found out the boss is in Philly...means I can go home early to take a nap. Already nackered. LOL.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QV - :hugs: Your still a part of the thread though! It's not like your getting a boot.. We're all like family! BnB family :) :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

its okay if you cycle is a bit off queenvic...this is the sticking together crew!!!

I am due Nov 2nd (according to fertility friend based on estimated ovulation date)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, so if we all get BFP's THIS time, we'd still all have November babies together!! That would be exciting! 
DrG, I didn't actually know I was preg 'til I was 2 mos along (since we were ntnp), and didn't see the dr 'til 3 mos. So I was kind of in denial until I actually went to the dr and saw the little guy. And by then, I was 12 wks and pretty much out of the woods for a mc. It's gotta be crazy to know when you're really only like 2 wks along (or a month, I guess, depending on whether you count from your lmp or from conception). 
QV, stay with us anyway, even if our cycles get way off! Anyway, if AF comes on Friday (FX she doesn't), you'll only be 6 or 7 days behind. And it's not like we're all super-regular, so we're bound to sync back up if we hang around long enough. Again, FX that this is the last cycle for all of us!! :hugs:


----------



## sept10

hi...i'm sarah x

DrG - know what you mean i think until i see little baby on the scan i wouldn't believe it!!! mind you you'll probably start getting some more symptoms soon and feel very very pregnant!!! So happy for you....hopefully we will be joining you soon...

QV - i'm only cd2 today so if af comes friday you'll only be 3-4 days behind and my cycles like 30-32 days so you'll catch up!!! 

FG- glad you had a good holiday, me and DH are actually going to Orlando in June!! can't wait. What do you reccommend there?...we're staying for 2 weeks so plenty of time to see things. 

had today off work so bought myself some pressies - shoes/dress...to cheer myself up...back to work tomorrow..

hope alls well with everyone..

xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Sarah! - That really stinks (for Americans anyway).. I read somewhere that Americans get the least time off of work in like the world.. Because vacation time isn't even a requirement of the employers here.. I saw that European's get like a couple weeks, and somewhere else, they get like 2 months out of a calendar year.. I wish I could have spent 2 weeks away from home (as long as I could bring my dogs)!

There's so much to do in Orlando.. There's a few really nice Malls (Premiere, Prime & the Florida Mall), good if you want to do a lot of shopping.. And of course the theme parks.. Universal & Islands of Adventure & then the 4 Disney Parks.. If you like animals, do something like Sea World.. Ripleys Believe It Or Not & then Wonderworks are pretty cool too.. Florida is pretty much built for tourists so the list of things to do is endless..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QV - are you having any symptoms?


----------



## sspencer99

Hiya yeah knackered means tired lol
I'm Stacey 
You can find me on facebook as Stacey Elreesh I'm holding my clousins baby in profile pic
Xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Stacey, I just friend requested you! :)


----------



## sspencer99

Weird I've not had a request through yet but I'm sure I will lol xx


----------



## Traskey

One of my best friends lives in the US and I say to her all the time, you guys need to get onto this annual leave problem! She told me you aren't allowed any leave in your first year and even then it takes years to build it up. Over here if you work full time everyone is entitled to 20 days leave/holiday a year, pro rata if you are part time. 

I think you should all protest or lobby for more leave!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow! Yeah, you have to work most places a year before you get anything, and some places even then won't give you anything. I'm jealous. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I'd kill for 20 days a year.. The only reason my 2 days off last week were paid is because I'm salary.. I seriously doubt they'd do anything like that here though..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I'm jealous. :)

me too!


----------



## sspencer99

I get 11 1/2 days off but I'm


----------



## sspencer99

On a contract but when I go perm it will be 21 days woo xxx
I have you fg and dr g xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> On a contract but when I go perm it will be 21 days woo

Oh that sounds so nice.. :cry: At least I'm working on opening my own business (with my mom of course, don't think I could do it on my own), It will be a lot easier taking time off then & caring for a child. I'll get to work my schedule around my baby.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

wow screw that, I love the fact that I'm full time and get 25 days a year, plus bank holidays. No way I could work for a year with no leave!


----------



## sspencer99

Yeah that sucks no leave 
Fg starting ur own business sounds good Wot u plan on doing? Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. wow watched a movie and look at all I missed, like 3 pgs..

my name is Logan by the way.. not too many know were ttc again either.... my mom and sis.. thats it.. and all of you which makes each month of let down so much easier.. my due date would be around the 28th of Nov I think.. if i get preggers then the end of dec..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey - I'm an insurance agent, only problem right now is I'm making the big bucks for my boss & not myself! I used to work for State Farm, then moved to the independent agency that I'm working for now & then we decided to start our own.. So we've got everything already lined up. A website started, all the licenses we need through our State for the business are done, we're licensed with some carriers to write with them, just need some more carriers (waiting on approvals).. We've already started writing business though, it's so exciting! 

Logan's not a popular name for a girl.. that's cool though! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> my due date would be around the 28th of Nov I think.. if i get preggers then the end of dec..

Oh yeah, my due date will be November 24th. I think that's right on Thanksgiving Day.. Maybe a day after or before.


----------



## QueenVic

FG - Nothing major just tired sometimes, the odd twinge, some rundown symptoms and itchy legs?! but apart from that, zilch.... less than last month when we weren't ttc ! lol

Our friend who's preg with the twins hasn't had many symptoms whatsoever! No morning sickness, sore boobs etc...just a little tired! She tested just under a week before AF due because she felt a 'niggle' in the exact same place as last time (m/c) so went out, got a test & BFP !!

I run my own business but we only opened 5months ago so I feel bad when taking holidays.. but in the longterm it should be much easier being my own boss!

Oh and I'm Vicki btw - if u hadn't guessed :winkwink:


----------



## DrGomps

I am actually fortunate enough to have the luxury of making my own schedule at work. We get up to a month off, but its basically whatever I negotiate with my boss. I get paid off a National institutes of health grant. Pretty much all of science is like that. The unfortunate thing is I only get 1 month of paid maternity leave. :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

Seeing as everyone is saying their names, mine's Rachel :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QV, well fx'd for you!

DrG, how long have you been TTC?

Hi Rachelle. :hi:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I know, they told my mom I was going to be a boy, so she picked out Logan and out came a girl so she stuck with it.. 

Wouldnt that be weird to have a baby on Thanksgiving.. crazy.. but neat..
well lets hope we can all be due in Nov together.. and continue to stick together.. cant wait for the witch to be gone.. ugh.. and for the weather to be nice... ugh snow and ice here yesterday and more snow today.. cabin fever! I want out..

How long have you all been ttc...

Me this will be month 3 after my 12week mc in November..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

This is our 2nd cycle now TTC, got pregnant April of 2010, miscarried in June. Went back on BCP right after MC & came off of pills on January 10th.


----------



## DrGomps

This was my 5th cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies. Just got done watching the Bachelor. <3 getting ready to hop in bed but need to set my alarm so that I remember to temp.. I usually wake up early anyway to get OH off to work, so I've just got to set it as a reminder. Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm ttc #1, this is our third cycle. If we fall this month my due date will be 19th November :) 

Next few due dates would be - 
15th December 2011
10th January 2012
4th February 2012
29th February 2012 (ooh, leap year baby, lol)
26th March 2012
21st April 2012
17th May 2012


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Stacey - I'm an insurance agent, only problem right now is I'm making the big bucks for my boss & not myself! I used to work for State Farm, then moved to the independent agency that I'm working for now & then we decided to start our own.. So we've got everything already lined up. A website started, all the licenses we need through our State for the business are done, we're licensed with some carriers to write with them, just need some more carriers (waiting on approvals).. We've already started writing business though, it's so exciting!
> 
> Logan's not a popular name for a girl.. that's cool though! :)

That sounds very good I'm excited for you but I never knee it was such hard work opening ur own business 

I'm also the same as you came off bcp jan 16th and I'm on my second cycle I'm hoping for a nov baby so they they are here b4 Xmas xx


----------



## Traskey

lilrojo said:


> How long have you all been ttc...
> 
> Me this will be month 3 after my 12week mc in November..

TTC number one and this is cycle 15 :cry: HSG test today, oh joy :nope:


----------



## babydustcass

Hey everyone, if you hadnt guessed already my names Cassie :) 

Sept, I knew you would be a Sarah :)

Spencer, i thought it would be monica hehe! or megan 

Working for yourself from home is great, most of the time. I tend to overload myself with work though and get into a bit of a mad rush. My LO goes to the childminders 4 days a week so that I have some solid working time. It always works out in the end :) I co-own a reborn kit supply company and make tutorial DVDs on how to reborn baby dolls (yeh those creepily real ones lol) and I make them too of course. I usually only create the prototypes of the particular dolls which is the first one to be reborned in the world so its always a huge time and skill pressure. If anyone wants to look up my dolls just search baby dust nursery on facebook or google or something lol


DR.g Hows things going? anymore symptoms?

We are only onto our 3rd cycle


----------



## babydustcass

ok i did write a long mess but came up with the mod has to approve it first hmmmmmmmm


----------



## QueenVic

This was our 1st cycle ttc.....had mc summer 2009 (not ttc).. awful experience..!

Guess I just thought now that we're actively 'trying' that it would happen straight away..:wacko:

Not feeling it this month still getting BFNs on IC's....don't want to get the big guns out until I see my first hint of a line !!! 
Don't actually know why I expect to have symptoms, I didn't have any last time until 7weeks.. thats why I took a test!

Ah well what will be will be....got the afternoon off now so just going to chill & read these books my preggo friend loaned me...they will probably make me more obsessed, LOL... :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

15 cycles traskey...thats rough. :hugs: I have heard after HSG tests that it sort of clears your tubes and alot of women get pregnant after. Fx'ed sweetheart. We will be there in spirit, know its probably not a pleasant experience. :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> That sounds very good I'm excited for you but I never knee it was such hard work opening ur own business
> 
> I'm also the same as you came off bcp jan 16th and I'm on my second cycle I'm hoping for a nov baby so they they are here b4 Xmas xx


It's been a bit of a hassle. We've been working on the licenses, etc since December, so almost 3 months...

A November baby would be nice.. Of course, if AF arrives on time in March (and I don't get my bfp), I will have a December 22nd due date, which would be pretty cool as well.. :)



Traskey said:


> TTC number one and this is cycle 15 :cry: HSG test today, oh joy :nope:

This all must be really hard.. :hugs: hope you get your bfp soon


AFM - AF is gone! Started temping this morning.. Does 97.1 seem low? I temped at 5:30am.. But my sleep was kind of disturbed.. I kept waking up every 1 1/2 to check the clock..??


----------



## Traskey

97.1 sounds fine to me. That's about 36.1 in C and pre ovulation I am usually around 35-36C. 

They do recommend that you have at least 3 hours undisturbed sleep before you take your temperature so that may affect it. I wouldn't worry though, just do it again tomorrow and hopefully you will have more sleep next time. 

Thanks all for the :hugs: we'll get there eventually I hope.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrG, I love your 'expecting' banner.. too cute!


----------



## babydustcass

doesnt look like my post is going to be accepted ?? 

anyway mine names Cassie if you hadnt guessed already!

Anyone who wants to add me on FB, be sure to pm me :) let me know who you are too so that I dont unfriend you lol OH and no one knows we are ttc either :) Its lovely to put faces to names xxx


----------



## babydustcass

Major confusion, it seems that it added my approved post way back on the last page lol

sorry to confuse everyone with my multiple posts...

My name is Cassie and I am a parrot


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi Cassie, I didn't guess that your name was Cassie.. But now it seems obvious.. :) I'm going to PM you my name.. Is that your voice in the videos on youtube? I love your accent! Guess I should have realized where your from and that you would have an accent. (well to me anyway) LOL


----------



## babydustcass

hehe yes a very southern English accent usually but i had to 'posh' it up a little bit for the DVDs. I will add you on FB now!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...
How are you all today... Im quite happy that its finally not snowing! Tired of this crappy midwest weather.. How has it been in New York, Dr G... would ask you FG but Im sure its been quite nice in Florida! lol... If you dont mind me asking how far along were you when you lost your lo.. im thinking if nothing happens in the next few months to get back on BCP, maybe that will regulate my cycles back out.. hopefully though I dont have to worry about any of that..
AF is still here, cant wait till she is gone though so we can resume another month of fun... hopefully a bit more carefree this time around.. she's also kicking my butt, revenge from no flow for the first 3 days... ugh... well anywhoo thought I would check in..
Oh and I'm a stay at home mommy!! Love it!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LR, yes the weather is nice here. lol, super sunny.. 

I was 6 weeks when I mc'd.. I wasn't that far along, but we totally got carried away with it & wrapped up in the thought that we were having a LO of our own, and I had told everyone.. Definately wish I wouldn't have.. When I told my dad & step-mom the news, her first words to me were, "congratulations, but make sure you don't tell anyone in case you miscarry".. When she said that it really hurt my feelings, still not sure if I was right allowing it to hurt my feelings or if I was being too sensitive.. But I had already told most of my friends & family by that point & after she told me that, I was paranoid the whole time.. When it happened, I felt like I had been brutally sucked off of the cloud that I was on & it just hit us really hard. That's why I will not be telling anyone until I make it into 2nd tri, maybe not even till I know the gender...? I don't see my family often, so they won't know..


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks FG, but I realized when I added the expecting banner it got rid of my sticking together crew banner and I couldn't have that! BEsides I am not exactly expecting a pumpkin baby, but a nov baby, hopefully just a few weeks ahead of all you lovely ladies. 

Though according to LMP I would have a halloween baby, but we will see after an ultrasound. I called an OB today, apparently I had to give my info, LMP etc and then she will call me with my apt date. Kind of weird. Guess its so its at the 8 week mark, but the thing I ovulated a week later so I will actually be 7 weeks...teehee. 

I am actually feeling better today, yesterday I was exhausted and had horrible cramps all day. Been POAS everyday, getting a nice progression. Makes me feel like this one will stick. Almost exhausted my stock of the expensive name brand ones, but still have loads of internet cheapies and there is nothing else for me to do with them but pee on them. LOL. 

Lilrojo, we had snow yesterday. Really cold today (21 degrees) so any water has melted to ice, so have to be careful to not slip on my way to lab.


----------



## DrGomps

I mean frozen to ice...I swear I am a scientist.


----------



## sept10

Loads to catch up on today!!!

I can't believe you guys don't get proper annual leave over in the states...thats awfu:wacko:l!! I'm really lucky i think even by british standards...I've worked in the NHS (National Health Service) for over 7 years so i get 29days plus all my bank holidays...so if i have to work a bank holiday i get double pay and a day off when i want it!!! Also the maternity leave is pretty good...i think its something like 2 months full pay, 4 months half pay (plus statutory pay) then just statutory pay for up to 9 months but you can take a further 3 months unpaid so you can have up to 12months off. 


BDC - how'd you know i'm a sarah! I have to say i like my name...like yours too.


Traskey - 15months ....poor you....good luck with your tests:thumbup:

This will be our 6th cycle......although i think only our third proper go, as first two cycles were a bit all over the place and third we didn't DTD at all...slight lack of communication that month!!

so i'm hoping we are the average 6 month kinda couple!!!!!! 

don't know what the due date would be yet but think its about Nov 29th....is that near thanksgiving????? is their any thanksgiving type names...you know like a xmas you could have Hollie, Ivy, Noelle, christopher, nicolas.....any thinksgiving ones?? 

x


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. yeah Im getting so tired of winter.. esp. here in MN, cant wait for summer and be able to hang outside in the sun.. feeling very jealour of you FG right now.. lol!!

Well your not alone in not telling.. I told everyone right away with my last preg. as well I was only like 5 weeks when I told.. so excited and nervous to have another baby.. would have been 2 under 2 but still so much wanted... and obviously i had no worries after having my first just fine.. perfect preg and all.. so didnt expect a mc at all.. never even thought of it.. went for a scan at 7weeks and heartbeat all was great..then the morning I turned 12 weeks, lost the baby.. complete natural mc.. went to the hospital to be told what I already knew.. and that day was also the day the sis in law had her baby shower.. not the best day in my book.. so wont be telling anyone this time around until Im 13 weeks.. cept my mom and sister.. as Im quite close to both of them.. but my husbands family I will wait.. 

but enough of that time.. was back in Nov.. were on to a new year and a new month.. cant wait for the witch be gone.. and hopefully it will be for a nice 9 months..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sept10

Lilrojo, not sure how i'd cope! fx'd you will get your BFP this month!! I've told my mum too and think i would tell her straight away if i got a BFP but i wouldn't want to tell anyone else including DHs parents. Don't think i'll believe it until i've had the scan.....i sooo want to get pregnant but then the thoughts of being pregnant and worrying everything is ok is also a little scary!! 

Hope everyones well and the wait till Ovulation time goes quickly!!

My DH just bought us some internet cheapie OPKs and HPTs....i wasn't going to use OPKs this month cause they are so expensive but internet cheapies seems the way to go!!


----------



## DrGomps

love my internet cheapies. 

I am so terrified of a mc. My mom said she never had one, she thinks she may have had some chemical pregnancies, but once they were sticky, they were really sticky (she had 5). Oh and pretty much everyone at work knows because no one can keep their mouth shut ( I had to tell my lab manager so she could help me make the proper precautions). 

I don't know if you ladies have this in the UK, but I went to the DMV today (To get a replacement drivers license with my married name) and it was a total zoo. lots of screaming babies, what am I getting myself into?? LOL.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know we've deffinately got that in Florida.. Especially Miami (where I'm originally from).. I never made trips to the DMV down there. I would purposefully drive an hour away to avoid trips to government buildings.. Ugh, so glad I moved away!


----------



## lilrojo

Ha.. Dr Gomps you just wait.. they scream....
and they love you, give you hugs and kisses, cry and all they want is you, mommy.. its the most wonderful thing ever.. they grow so fast too so enjoy every minute hun.. mine is almost 19 months.. seems like yesterday i was whining cuz i was 9 months preg and ready to be done... now its all I want.. and my inlaws are blabber mouths too.. tell one and they all know..

Sept. it was extremely hard, luckily I have my daughter who has helped so much! and I know I will be preg again, just hoping sooner rather than later.. my opks came online too from amazon, got the cb digi again and some line tests just to be sure, and some hpts-the cheapies..

heres to march ladies... may we all get our BFPs and join Dr. Gomps on this amazing journey!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Haha.. Gerber sent me an application in the mail to fill out for "my child" for life insurance.. wonder how they got my info? lol, weird


----------



## DrGomps

oh and I don't know if you ladies have ever used the earlypregnancy test 10 miu test strips...but they suck! I have the wondolfo one step pregnancy tests which are 25 miu and they are much darker then my supposive 10 miu. really not a fan!! 

Lilrojo, I really do love babies, life is just so much more complicated when you have them. The DMV is life at its worst...in NYC you wait in a crazy line then you get a number to be served. Ugh. 

now I am thinking about how these next few months are the last to myself and how I should cherish it. LOL.parts of me wants to fast forward my pregnancy...but there is another part of me that is going to miss my independence.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> now I am thinking about how these next few months are the last to myself and how I should cherish it. LOL.parts of me wants to fast forward my pregnancy...but there is another part of me that is going to miss my independence.

I think about that sometimes & I'm not even pregnant yet.. :shrug: I'll probably make a list like get in as many movies at the theatre as I can while pregnant & little things like that.. I'm love going to the movies & will probably have to sacrifice going to the theatre after baby has arrived. I know my cousin hasn't been able to see a movie since her daughter was a few months old (she's 2 now).. A to-do-before-baby list is definately something I need to put thought into once pregnant.


----------



## lilrojo

At times you will miss your independence, to be able to do whatever it is you want.. but those times are fleeting.. believe me.. i also went to the movies all the time and went out to eat frequently, went bowling did all kinds of things.. now not so much.. gone bowling once.. to the movies once or twice.. thats what grandparents are for.. lol!! Remember to take advantage of others! The loss of freedom is worth it.. :) I wouldnt want to go back for anything in this world.. and I know when you all get your babies you wont either.. 

You give up many things when you have children, alone time is one.. lol.. my daughter follows me everywhere.. no alone time all day or night pretty much, when I shower she is in and out of the bathroom.. but you will never love anyone more and you will never be loved more..

I just cant wait for number 2..


----------



## QueenVic

LR that gave me tingles !!! :hugs:

Well Morning Morning :coffee: Lovely Ladies !

SO.... 2 days until witch is due for me, and I have taken so many ic's that I swear I am looking so long & hard that I am imagining things!!!

This morning I used an IC, OPK and FRER :blush:

I don't think FRER like me... hehe

Hope everyones feeling positive for this cycle & that Dr.G is still super excited lucky lady :winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just knew I was going to miss a bunch! But at least I didn't miss any BFP's. I didn't figure I would since almost everyone's still got AF. 
Monday night I got a call to babysit on Tuesday, so I couldn't get online at all. I had my 3yo, plus a 2yo and 15 mo. old. Best. day. ever. Haha if I had been wondering if I could really be a mom of two, all yesterday did was make me want not two but three! It was exhausting, but a good day. 
Now that we pretty much know each other's names... forgive me for not remembering them! With the exception of probably Cassie and Vicki because they're fairly obvious. :)
FG, I haven't gone to the movies in over three years. It's okay, cuz I was never a huge movie person to begin with, but I do miss it sometimes. And now that my son is almost old enough to go see one, I'm hoping for another! 
I am considering not telling ANYONE that I am pregnant this time. Only on a need-to-know basis. Until the baby is born or they notice I'm gettng a little fat. :) Either that, or have a big old party to announce it. Haha, the two extremes, I know. But I would love to wait until we know the sex and have one of those gender-reveal parties, like with pink cake filling or something? I love that idea. 
What's the thing about the average 6 month couple? Is that how long the average couple takes to conceive? Cuz it's been six months for us... :(
DrG-- I remember thinking it was weird having to tell the OB nurse when my LMP was and they used that to determine my appt. But they assumed a 28 day cycle, and since we were ntnp, I didn't know how long my cycles actually were. Looking back, my son was a week "late," but maybe I was having long cycles even then and they just assumed the wrong conception date. Are you going to speak up at your appt and tell them you KNOW pretty much when you conceived? 
FG, since I started temping in bed at the beginning of this cycle, my temps have been 97.5 and 97.7. So I think you're normal. Also, I think interrupted sleep would make your temp higher, not lower, right? I dunno. :)
Thanksgiving names-- May(flower), Pilgrim, Turkey? Squanto? Not so much. 
What's an HSG test? And Traskey, how did it go? 
Oh, since I've started temping in bed, my temps have calmed down a lot. A little lower, and more consistent. Very good. :) We're heading into the second half of a year ttc, so hopefully it happens soon. 
Well, I think I've hit on everything... I was thinking of you ladies all day yesterday, wondering how everyone was doing. I missed you guys!! 
Hope everyone is doing well and the witch is gone or almost. :)
Onward, Crew! :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AR - I was wondering the same thing; If interupted sleep would make my temp Tuesday morning higher or lower? I guess I just always thought a normal body temp to be around 98. But when I temped this morning it was 96.8! That seems so low.. Maybe I'm a vampire? lol.. Yesterday I temped at 5:30am, today at 5am only because I woke up & didn't want to fall back asleep & then let the alarm go off & THEN temp.. Not sure what to make of it though..?


----------



## sspencer99

heya ladies 
how are we all today 

ive just had a bit to catch up on 
am im sooooo crap with names its unbelivelble (just as bad as spelling)


i dont get this whole temp thing its soo confusing 
i check my cm ewww lol 

does any of you smoke or have any bad habbits - just asking cause i smoke and im finding it hard to give up althou ive cut down 
also does anyone have any ttc tips 

my cousin told me to prentend im riding a bike upside down after the deed 
lol i said and you explain to my dh why i look like a freak lol

xxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, my temps are pretty low during the follicular phase, thats normal. Remember this is basal body temp, the lowest you ever reach during the day. The average is 98.6 for during the day. For me, my temp during the day during the follicular phase is typically 97.6. 

AR, the chance of getting pregnant is about 1/20-1/25 (depending on your age) per cycle. Here's hoping 6 is your lucky number!! 

I don't go to the movies that often, but I do love going to broadway shows (In nyc you can pay $20 for a movie ticket or $40-60 for a live show!)

I will tell my dr my actual estimated conception date.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks DrG, that makes me feel a little better. I keep thinking I'm doing something wrong! :)

$20 for a movie ticket! Holy crow! Ours are about half that (less depending where you go).. I just saw 'I Am Number Four' in IMAX with OH & paid $24 for both of us..


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey,
I used to drink alot of coffee my first two years here in grad school, now my life has really settled down (after I finished all my classes and wedding planning) so I switched to just a cup of green tea. I am still am drinking some green tea, need a little bit of caffeine to get me going. I also used to drink quite a bit socially, everything in grad school revolves around booze. One of my friends suspected I was pregnant because I offered to bring sparkling grape juice to a wine and cheese. LOL. Good luck with quitting smoking, you will be so much healthier!! THough I hear its quite difficult.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and stacey, to help the :spermy: swim I would put a yoga block to prop my pelvis up and I used softcups, not pleasant, but I got pregnant the first cycle I used them and preseed. I also used clomid...I am terrified at the prospect of twins.... I think I would have to quit school and move back to california where my family and dh's family is. Its hard to be so far away.


----------



## Traskey

A HSG test is where they insert a tube through your cervix and inject dye into your fallopian tubes. They then x ray image you and follow it's progress through your tubes. It's to see whether there are any blockages that are stopping you from conceiving. If they find something small they can unblock them then and there. Anything more substantial they review and decide what to do next. It takes about half an hour. Mine was postponed on Tuesday to Thursday so i'll know what's going on tomorrow.


----------



## Traskey

DrGomps said:


> Oh and stacey, to help the :spermy: swim I would put a yoga block to prop my pelvis up and I used softcups, not pleasant, but I got pregnant the first cycle I used them and preseed.

They also recommend that you lay still for half an hour afterwards, rather than jump out of bed and into the shower :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

thanks guys i will deffo have a go 
not too sure on the soft cups thou 

ive also read morning sex is the best because its more active but i dunno lol 

xxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, Thanks QueenVic, I just love my daughter more than anything... im sure its shows lol! Cant wait for you all to feel the same...

I dont temp, so know nothing about it as my daughter still wakes every so often in the night and especially more restless in the morning.. I use opks though and lay with hips propped for like 15mins.. and we never have sex in the morning.. lol no time for it, my hubby leaves before I get up, lol! 

Dr. G. when are you going to the dr, have an appt made yet?

THis cycyle plan to relax a bit more.. right thats easy... and use opks and thats about it.. hips up like before.. hope it happens.. 

Good luck to us all.. hope the witch passes soon! So we can talk more about the fun trying part instead of what we will be doing..

No bad habits here.. I do love caffeine though.. gave it up when i got preg last time and now back at it lol.. cant go without it.. just limited more.. good luck stacey with quitting..


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed for you Traskey. I am also going to the Doc tomorrow. So I guess we will both be poked and prodded. I have heard that after HSG, even if there was not a blockage that alot of women are able to conceive. Hopefully it will do the trick for you!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Dr. G... cant wait to here the fun details.. we can live our pregnancy through you for now.. LOL!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies,

I hope no one minds if I join the party. I am determined to have a baby before the end of 2011 or atleast a baby bump lol. I am currently on CD 6, first cycle taking soy second cycle ttc.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, is the doc appt for the pregnancy? if so, let us know how it goes! So excited for you! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

truthbtold said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope no one minds if I join the party. I am determined to have a baby before the end of 2011 or atleast a baby bump lol. I am currently on CD 6, first cycle taking soy second cycle ttc.

Hi truthbtold! Glad you joined the thread! Thanks for asking first Logan.. You should properly introduce yourself TBT, at least a name :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We got moved, ladies. Ah, well. :shrug:
Hi, truthbtold! :wave:
lilrojo-- I'm bad about the caffeine, too. I quit with #1 and then after he was born, I depended on it to function! Then I realized it was giving me migraines and an irregular heartbeat. So I try to avoid it but I can't give up the occasional candy bar. And I miss dr. pepper, too. :cry:
Traskey, good luck tomorrow. We'll be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:
If the chance is 1/20-1/25 per cycle, how come they think something is wrong with you if it takes more than a year? Wouldn't it take people closer to two years? Sigh. I'm already starting to worry that something is wrong with either me or DH. 
My normal temp used to be 96.8. If I had a temp above 98, there was a good chance I was sick. I think it's all relative. Anyway, I'm trying not to be all obsessive about ttc and stuff, but I'm hesitant to quit temping just because I find it all really interesting.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, 2 years seems like forever! But that does make more sense.. I think what fuels my 'obsession' is BnB.. I'm going to do my *best* not to SS this time around. I was bad last time. I know I was & I don't want it to be like that this time.. I want to be like Andrea, she didn't seem to SS much at all & voila, :bfp: !!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, okay, I'm in. Who wants to be facebook friends? You just have to PROMISE you won't say anything about TTC, unless it's in code! And no abbreviations, cuz my dad's gf is an ob nurse and she probably totally knows what an LP is, for example.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

HAHA, lol.. :happydance: I'll pm you my name..


----------



## QueenVic

Evening Girls...

Urgh...i'm in such a crappy mood this week, boooohooooo :sulk:

Just been catching up.. Vices! Mine are coffee, chocolate & red wine :blush:

I'm not really drinking wine whilst ttc the odd glass but giving up my real coffee in the morning is going to be H.A.R.D !!!

Other than that I'm fit & healthy as far as I know :thumbup:

Hope everyones well, good luck with the DRs appointments Ladies and hope for most of you the witch has nearly left the building :winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love Dunkin' Donuts coffee.. I don't think Starbucks has anything on DD's.. :shrug: Glad I moved away from S.Florida.. There were about 6 in a 10 mile radius from my house.. I moved up to Central Florida & I think there's 1 in a 20 mile radius! I was spending toooooo much money there though.. Now I buy the DD bags of coffee & make it at home, but it's not the same.. I think I went through withdrawls at first but all better now.. :thumbup: think I'll go make myself a cup now.. :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I am a coffee addict too, I am currently addicted to McDonalds Caramel Mocha. Just one medium in the morning to get me going. 

Floridagirl21 I did forget to add my name lol its Erika and I am ttc # 4, 2 boys and 1 angel.


----------



## sept10

Evening ladies!

my vice was definately caffeine (from 5+ cups of tea a day:coffee:) and wine on the weekends. I started drinking de caf tea at home and just drinking tea at work but now i've cut down to decaf tea at home and decaf coffee at work...did it slowly so don't seem to miss it now.....i do miss wine though and when af arrives thats usualy my treat to have a glass, or two ir three:haha:!!! 

this month we will continue with the same, temping, hips on pillow (and yes i do cycle my legs...DH thinks its hilarious!!), stay in bed for at least 20-30 mins, taking pregnacare conception, EPO, drinking more water, OPKs, oh yes and of course DTD at least every other day in fertile window!!

despite all that feeling more relaxed bout things this month...last month every day seemed to drag till ovulation and then felt really stressed out bout timing and DTD...well this month just taking it easy.....what will be will be....DH says baby will come when baby is ready and i believe him:flower:

:hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

I know a lot of people beat themselves up about drinking when ttc, but I did conceive # 3 while on my honeymoon and the resort was all inclusive so I had quite a few drinks dialy lol.


----------



## sept10

Yeah even my mum said to me not to worry bout drinking and just stop when i know i'm pregnant, and i would have a glass if i was out for dinner or something, but i know i'd feel guilty for drinking more then one even though i know its ok...


----------



## truthbtold

Sept10 I have to agree with your mom.


----------



## DrGomps

though drinking alot can affect your fertility. I am not going to lie, I had a few drinks this last cycle. Not alot, but a few. :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Happy 4 weeks DrG!


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks FG. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

I bought my first onesie today! LOL. it says geekling and another that says made with love (and science). I also got a maternity shirt that says geek inside on the belly (like the intel inside logo).


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww.. too cute! I can't wait til it's my turn..

Truly happy for you! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats DrG, how many cycles where you ttc before you got your BFP?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, I've facebook friended a few of you. I promise not to mention that you're ttc or pregnant. :)
DH told me I should drink 'cause we were drinking when I got preg with #1 and I don't drink anymore and maybe that's the problem. At least he's trying to be helpful. :)
DrG, I love the shirts... I never got a funny maternity shirt last time. Of course, sometimes I get ads on here for some funny ones. 
Sept, maybe I'll try cycling my legs this time around. I don't lie there for very long afterwards, either. I just sort of get up and go on my merry way. 
Ooooh FG, Dunkin!!!! I'm not a coffee drinker, but I LOVE donuts! In fact, we're on our way out to Dunkin in a minute for some donuts for dinner! (I know, not healthy. But I took my prenatal vit this morning, so I'm good, right?)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hahaha.. LOL, I <3 their coconut donuts! MMMMM sooo good, haven't had one in months! Probably for the better! Jen, you've totally tempted me to drive the 20 minute drive to DD coffee & donut for dinner!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Okay, I've facebook friended a few of you. I promise not to mention that you're ttc or pregnant. :)

I promise too!!


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope no one minds if I join the party. I am determined to have a baby before the end of 2011 or atleast a baby bump lol. I am currently on CD 6, first cycle taking soy second cycle ttc.
> 
> Hi truthbtold! Glad you joined the thread! Thanks for asking first Logan.. You should properly introduce yourself TBT, at least a name :)Click to expand...

Exactly whats that supposed to mean.. didnt know I had to ask to let ppl join our thread.. were all after the same thing..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cause I was on another thread with truthbtold, and didn't think to ask her to come here.. Just for more support. that's all.. maybe what I said came out wrong? wasn't meant to be that way though..


----------



## truthbtold

At first I didn't know who Logan was so it was a tab bit confusing but know I understand Floridagirl 21 was thanking Lilrojo for inviting me to the board before she got a chance too invite me. Makes since now lol. Thank you both for the invite:)


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:
 

> Cause I was on another thread with truthbtold, and didn't think to ask her to come here.. Just for more support. that's all.. maybe what I said came out wrong? wasn't meant to be that way though..

oh sorry :hugs: i probably took it wrong. lol.. i do that sometimes... especially when af is around.. i was on a diff thread too with truthbtold.. just wanted her to come here.. cuz i wasnt on that thread as much as this one.. more chat time here..


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrG - WHERE did you get the maternity shirt and the onesie? Me and OH are massive geeks (lol a weird thing to admit to, but we are) so I'd love stuff like that when we eventually get pregnant!

Hope you're all doing good ladies, I am in the middle of my fertile window ATM, trying to BD every other day but I'm currently staying at my mum's house so it's kinda difficult/ embarrassing. We've done ok so far though, DTD on monday and yesterday (wednesday) gonna hopefully go again Friday morning, then Saturday evening (to mix it up a bit) then Sunday afternoon as I should OV over the weekend and I'll be back in my own house by then. 

It's not too bad I guess seeing as my mum knows we're TTC. I was feeling a bit hormonal yesterday and my mum asked what was up so I told her, and she was like 'why are you feeling hormonal' and I said 'well because I'm due to ovulate in a couple of days' and she said 'WELL WHAT ARE YOU DOING DOWN HERE THEN, GET UPSTAIRS AND MAKE ME A GRANDCHILD!!!' :haha::rofl:

She was only joking though, there's no pressure coming from her at all because she had it from her own mother when she was TTC, so she's already said she'll never ask me how it's going, she'll just wait to be told, which is nice :)

AF is due on the 12th of March, so I'm almost starting my third 2WW already. Really want a 2011 baby, so PLEASE let me either get my little firework baby this month (November due date) or a Christmas baby next month!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LR, no harm done. :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! How's everyone doing today? 
I am starting to love this 6 o'clock temping. If you look at my temps so far this month, they are so much more consistent. I went 97.5, 97.5, 98.2, 97.7, 97.7, 97.7. I really feel like this time I will KNOW when I get the temp rise. Just wish I knew how long this next cycle was going to be. :shrug:
S_F, that cracked me up about your mum. Good thing she's not all overbearing about it, though. :) Keep BD'ing!! 
FG, we ended up going to DD and I got a sandwich and a donut, but the donut didn't taste right, so I only ate like half. Probably better that way. I love their croissants. I could eat there every day! 
I've got a good feeling about this cycle, girls! Let's go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

SF, your mom sounds like a riot!!! Good luck on the :sex::sex: is this your first? this cycle I literally told the :spermy: to swim to the egg and made DH do it too! LOL. He thought it was silly, but who knows the amount of power our minds have over our body, or the power of positive thinking. WHich is why this thread is so great! So positive! Oh and I got the geek stuff from thinkgeek.com
https://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/9b11/

Ladies I am feeling crazy hormonal today...one second I want to cry and the other I want to puke. LOL. Did a prenatal workout today which felt great, i wasn't working out alot before, but everywhere I am reading is saying how important it is for my health and the baby to workout to reduce nasty complications like gestational diabetes, hypertension and preclampsia. Super stoked to see the doctor, though not looking forward to being poked and pricked and prodded. 

Thinking about you today Traskey. :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, their crossaints are really good.. I really like their turkey flat too.. My mom & I used to make daily/afternoon-ly/nightly trips to DD.. We were serious addicts.. OOoohh, I'm so craving a coffee now.. I'm going to just go brew a homemade cup.. :)

Andrea, what time is your appointment? Are you getting MS now? haha, i just pulled the 'think geek' link & that shirt is super cute & all the little onesies..


----------



## DrGomps

my apt is at 3. No MS yet...feel a bit nauseous at times but not actual puking. Fx'ed it stays that way.


----------



## babydustcass

hi girls!
gee i keep having to catch up on so much!!

Hope everyone is ok, welcome TBT!

drinking... hmm I am all for not letting TTC change my life completely, ill still enjoy a glass of wine on a friday night and with friends. I think the more 'normal' you go about your life while TTC, the more relaxed your approach to TTC will be which will help with it 'happening'... obvious changes would be to not get legless, which doesnt happen in my house anyway as we have the little one, I still like to have a clear head that evening and the next EARLY morning lol I drink about 5 cups of tea a day, but I looked online and it doesnt have much caffeine in it, if i dont get my caffeine i get a bad headache! eek! Thats something I am gonna have to get out of when I am actually preggers.

I was supposed to start temping two days ago, but both mornings now I have been woken several times in the night by LO. I swear I am going to swap sides with OH, my side is closer to the door and therefore I am the one who gets up... how is that fair! Mind, it doesnt matter anyway LO still wakes me up no matter where I am sleeping.


Dr.G Hope everything is well with you! good luck at the docs how exciting! x

Im not doing much different this month. Going to lay after sex with a pillow under me for more than the 10mins I did last month, we are also going to BD for about 4 days after suspected OV to make sure we cover it all :)

xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Maybe that was my problem last month.. I laid in bed for all of maybe 5-6 minutes after bd'ing because I'm sooo impatient.. So that's deffinately something I plan on doing this month, laying in bed longer.. Maybe I'll read a book after to take my mind off of how slow time passes.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

lol... i do a bit of air bicycling... which makes your legs ache after a few mins... its sooo boring! I might get OH to get me the laptop HAHA maybe ill be chatting on here after LMAO


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: lmao


----------



## truthbtold

FG, I wouldnt stress too much about laying down, when I wasnt ttc I would never lay down after dtd yet I ended up preggo 3 times.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wow! And you weren't TTC? Isn't that funny how it works..?


----------



## truthbtold

No I have never until now actively ttc. Its usually more of not trying not preventing lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yea, I guess it's not really funny, sucks more than anything.. Hopefully we get our BFP's soon or I may have to go that route in a few months..


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. Hope your all doing well...I dont stress too much about laying either.. lay for like 15mins.. then get up and go to bed.. lol! In sept when we conceived we only dtd once and I know I got up right away, lol.. oh well happy af is about gone, wanna get back to some sexy time.. and catch me eggy!

Are we all gettin excited, Feb is about over and our 2ww will be back before we know it..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, super excited.. My b-day is in March.. Didn't get that bfp for my anniversary, so really hoping for it in March! It's way too early for it to mean anything but we've moved onto the fun part already.. Sooo glad AF wasn't long & drawn out like I thought it might be being off of BC. It was only 5 days, so that's nice..


----------



## DrGomps

BDC..I am all about the lap top after BD. I used softcups so I actually would keep the :spermy: inside all night


----------



## lilrojo

FG-your lucky.. my af always seems to need to last at least 7 days... ugh.. she hates me.. ha.. oooo your bday.. thats exciting.. mine isnt until august.. dont wanna wait for that.. im gonna be 25...

Dr. G-softcups, what do they do...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> FG-your lucky.. my af always seems to need to last at least 7 days... ugh.. she hates me.. ha.. oooo your bday.. thats exciting.. mine isnt until august.. dont wanna wait for that.. im gonna be 25...
> 
> Dr. G-softcups, what do they do...

:drunk: << Only if I'm not preggers.. lol I'll be 21!

DrG, i was wondering the same thing..?


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrG - yeah this will be our first, so it's first grandchild for mum! Just worked out that if I fall this month, 12 week scan will be due the week of my birthday. Really hope it happens because that would be a lovely birthday present!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OOoohh, would be a lovely present, fx'd :)


----------



## DrGomps

softcups keep the :spermy: up there, they are actually for menstrual periods (as an alternative to tampons) but have ttc applications. They kind of look like a diaphragm and it literally is a cup that keeps the :spermy: at the cervix after BD.


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> FG-your lucky.. my af always seems to need to last at least 7 days... ugh.. she hates me.. ha.. oooo your bday.. thats exciting.. mine isnt until august.. dont wanna wait for that.. im gonna be 25...
> 
> Dr. G-softcups, what do they do...
> 
> :drunk: << Only if I'm not preggers.. lol I'll be 21!
> 
> DrG, i was wondering the same thing..?Click to expand...

Wow, your a baby lol!! I thought you were like 26... funny..


----------



## babydustcass

if I conceive this month I will just turning 21... actually I may be testing on or around my birthday thinking about it! That would be cool!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Dr. G.. heard of them on other posts but didnt know what they were used for.. hmm maybe next cycle if dont fall this time around..


----------



## lilrojo

Gosh you ladies are so young.. lol... im 24... will be 25 this summer.. my hubby is 25..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL.. Yeah, I was born in 1990, saying that always makes me feel SUPER young.. My DH is 24.. BDC, so your 20 now, will be 21 in March too?


----------



## babydustcass

yes ill be 21 on march 14th! I was born 1990 too lol

I had my first LO when I was 17, our happy little suprise... dont get me wrong i was s**t scared but it all worked out in the end. Now, you would think we are 50+, with our little grannie slippers :D lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My bday is in August, too. I'll be 30. Ugh. My biological clock is ticking!! :haha:
Awww, my 12 wk appt if we get preg this time will be around hubby's bday (his 30th too). What a present _that_ would be! Maybe not if we're having a girl, though... :haha:
Yeah, AF is still hanging around here, too. Not too bad, but still here. :growlmad:
I never, ever lie still after BD at all. DH'll laugh at me, I'm sure. Good thing it's not up to him, cuz he's all about the wham bam thank you ma'am and on his way. (haha he'd kill me if he knew I was talking about such things!) 
Traskey? How'd it go? :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol.. My b-day is March 28, your 2 weeks older :) I would have been terrified 17& pregnant, but it really does work out for a lot of people.. My cousin was 18 & it was totally unexpected & they're doing wonderfully.. :)

Here's to hoping we get :bfp: 's for b-day presents!


----------



## lilrojo

Ha.. Iwould feel young too.. me 1986.. ha I feel old..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and DrG-- I never threw up in my pregnancy, but I was sooooooooooooooooooooooo nauseated like the. entire. first. trimester. Just the mere _thought_ of the smell of meat would set me off. It was crazy.


----------



## babydustcass

i had a really good pregnancy, thinking about it i had little or no symptoms except being late


----------



## FloridaGirl21

during my pregnancy, (keep in mind it ended very early on), I was SOOOO sick.. OH & I went to visit his family when I was 5 weeks & I was sick the whole time.. Then on the way home I made him pull over & I was crying & was like violently ill.. It was pretty bad.. I'm so hoping it's not like that this time around..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I was born in 1986 too, 25 in May :)


----------



## lilrojo

My first.. I was sick the first 12weeks.. then at my 18week scan they thought something was wrong with my peanut and I got sent to a diff hospital, where all checked out and found out it was a girl.. then it was summer and I was huge and hot and sweaty haha.. 

Second I was sick again the first 12 weeks.. sickness went away and lost the baby.. 

cant wait to be sick again.. went through all that for nothing in the end.. grr.. lol

So whats the verdict.. finding out gender or no??


----------



## babydustcass

ill def be finding out the gender!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wouldn't last the pregnancy without finding out the gender.. Much kuddos to those who wait, I'm sure that's the best surprise like ever..


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I found out with my first.. my second was planning to.. but now not sure if I want to or not.. after my loss it might make this one more fun.. not sure.. wait and see when week 20 arrives.. lol!! Anyone have any names picked out yet.. none here yet.. my hubby and i cant agree on anything.. our daughter is McKenna


----------



## DrGomps

no surprises for me on the gender front!! you ladies are making me feel old... I am 27, will turn 28 in September. 

I was shocked when I found out you were only 20 cassie! Ysatis I knew you were almost 21 cuz you mentioned it earlier but you ladies seem wise beyond your years. I was definitely not ready at 21 let alone 17! Props to you BDC. Its funny my entire life I have been so career driven and have done an enormous amount of schooling (Bachelors, Masters, now PhD) but ever since DH and I got together I have been becoming more and more domestic. I totally went nuts planning every last detail of our wedding and now with TTC!! Funny how career aspirations go out the window when that clock starts a'ticking. LOL. Tick tock! I have a younger sister born in 1986 and my little brother was born the day before you Ysatis! He is march 27th 1990. I was so excited when he was born, that was the first younger sibling I was old enough to change their diapers (we have a large family so I learned young). He is actually going to come out and visit me soon (for the first time) in NYC, because he wants to see the sites, but he wanted to wait until he was 21. Though the funny thing is no one cards in NYC due to the fact that no one drives so its not as important as it is in any states. And I am sure you ladies in the UK think its madness to not be able to drink until 21 but be able to drive when you are 16. I personally think those two ages should be switched. LOL.

ANywho...I have pretty much written a novel. Excited and nervous for my first appt. I even made sure I got waxed (is that weird). Oh and at 12 weeks will be DH birthday, he will be 29. :D


----------



## DrGomps

lilrojo, I have told you before, but I love the name mckenna. 


Names are quite a difficult thing to decide because it will stick with them forever (unless they change it). DH and I have a hard time agreeing. Mainly because he is full blood American but his ancestors came from germany (but both his parents are originally from the south, but not life in california). I come from a direct line of dutch Jews which were holocaust survivors so I have a lot of pride in my heritage and would like to name my children after my ancestors who were killed in concentration camps. DH wants names that are not overly ethnic. LOL. And in his family the first born male has the middle name marshall and on my moms side the first born female has the middle name lynne (my mom and I both have the middle name lynne and my mom was actually named after shirley temple's daughter lori lynne). So the middle name is settled. The two names we have agreed on as possible ones is Josephine and Benjamin. But the issue with Benjamin is the middle name Marshall and our last name begins with an s. BMS. Not the best initials.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, DH & I have had our names picked out for almost a year.. If it's a girl, she will be named Willow Isabella & a boy will be named Morgan Paul (paul is DH's father's middle name too.. but we're still debating)..

Andrea, I remember when my youngest sibling was born.. I treated her like she was my child.. Baths, diaper changes, feeding (she was FF).. She was mine as far as I knew & I was only 10.. :) You can't do anything down here without getting carded.. I went into the liquor store once with my husband & they wouldn't sell him alcohol because I was with him & they wanted to card me too, and I wasn't 21 yet so they asked me to leave! I wait in the car now, not all stores are like that but I've been to a few..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrG, Your the 3rd Andrea Lynne that I know! How weird is that!

I can sort of relate.. picking the name Willow Isabella with my OH was like pulling teeth.. He's french canadian, but you wouldn't know that.. He's a true southern boy, born & raised down here.. He's a self proclaimed 'red neck' & wants southern names.. Me not so much, I like unusual not too common names.. 

His name is Jesse Michael (I'd say not super common, but normal)... Mine's Ysatis Michelle (first name is super unique).. So I decided I wanted something in the middle, unique, but something that can be pronounced on first glance! Hopefully he doesn't change his mind about Willow.. And Isabella because I'm a total Twilight fan & ever since reading the books decided that's what I wanted to name a girl.. And I'd say Morgan Paul is pretty 'normal'.. So I'm comprising!


----------



## Sun_Flower

My OH is the same, I'd like dozens of names and he'd hate them all. So we finally decided on Kara Grace for a girl and Connor Daniel for a boy. There are other options but those are the main two, lol xx


----------



## babydustcass

FG, it sucked not to be able to drink when I went to Florida with my friend. She is 29 and so we just got a bottle of wine (your bottles are huge, massive, comatosing size!) and sat in the hotel room having girly laughs and drinks. 

Dr.G, when on forums people do generally think I am older than I am, since having George all my friends are older too as I barely relate to my friends my own age. Instead from the age of 17 I had to grow up mega fast, maybe more than I need to but the only thing I care about now is being a good mum and successful for myself and my family. 

We love the name Jaxson for a boy and I love Ava for a girl. Amelie is nice too. We wont decide on anything until the baby is born though, George was always going to be Albie before he was born and when he was born, we completely changed it to George which before hadnt even been on the list. He was such a bruiser when born, 8lb12 of chunky boyness and the name was and still is perfect for him now.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

what age are you guys allowed to start drinking over there?


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, my brother (who is almost exactly your age) is Michael Jesse....WEIRD!! Heading to the Dr.'s ladies...wish me luck!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, that is weird! GL Andrea!


----------



## sspencer99

Wow I just had a marathon read there 
Gosh now where do I start ive just turned 23 and thought I was pretty young but I guess not lol 

Im in love with the name Elijah for a boy my dh hates it thou 
Or belle or khloe for the girl but we have not spoken much about names although we agreed not to have a common british or Muslim name (dh is from Syria and mulim) 
I love the name Ava it's gorge 
Willo Isabella is nice tooo

I've told my cosain if I have a girl I'm going to call her Norma Jean shes pretty much disgusted but the more I tease the more I'm liking it hehehe xxx


----------



## QueenVic

WOW - that was a lot to read u girls have been busy !!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE how young some of you ladies are!! I had no idea.... I'm one of the oldest! 28, 29 in september... eek..

As for names I have a list that I just keep adding to alllllll the time, seriously I like loads!!! So that's going to be a tough one :wacko:

SO witch due for me tomorrow <sigh> and think I'm just starting to get the cramps :cry:

GOOD LUCK DR.G !!!!!

FG - we can drink at 18 over here


----------



## babydustcass

Oh i hope she stays away QV!! goodluck xxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^wss! FX'd


----------



## FloridaGirl21

spencer, khloe (or chloe) is super cute! And I used to want Peyton Elijah for a boy.. DH thought peyton was too girly though.


----------



## babydustcass

my Sister is called Chloe! I love that name, my lil brothers name is Aston, my OH's name is Aston too :) x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> my lil brothers name is Aston, my OH's name is Aston too :) x

Aston's a nice name.. How funny is that though!


----------



## sspencer99

I like khloe with the the k 
I think I watch too much of keeping up with the kardations xx


----------



## truthbtold

FG, I think Peyton is unisex look at Peyton Manning the NFL QB. 

I think this go around we are going with Makayla or Jeremiah


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Spence, lol.. I like that show too.. It's pretty entertaining..

hey truthbtold.. I forgot, that's one reason why we decided not to go with 'Peyton Elijah C.'.. Peyton Manning & Elijah Manning are both brothers.. When we were TTC last time a few ppl asked what names we were thinking of & when we told them either Peyton Elijah or Morgan Paul, they said 'Peyton Elijah like the NFL brothers??' So OH was totally turned off to it then.. But I really do like the name Peyton, I know a little girl & it's spelt Peighton i think?


----------



## truthbtold

That is so funny I was thinking you choose it because you were fans of the Manning brothers lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol.. Guess it's a good idea we've chosen not to go with that then.. :) I mean, I don't see Elijah play too much, Peyton yes & he seems like an alright QB (my OH would probably know better than me).. But I rather not lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, you girls are trying really hard to keep me from my housework today! 
Am I the oldest here? 
I like Peyton (for a girl!) and Elijah. And Khloe. I love the Kardashians-- I always watch them when I'm on the treadmill. :)
I kept the ongoing list we had when I was preg before. This time around, I am determined to use something Biblical. (DH is not.) If it's a girl, I am bent on Hannah Sarah. Although I was just thinking about Josephine (Josie for short). If it's a boy, not sure. But I maintain that DH said I could name all our future children if I let him name the first one after his dad, which we did (Thomas Edward). He denies this. 
I'm kind of thinking it would be nice not to know the sex, but thing is, we have all these boy clothes, and it would be nice to know whether we needed to go out and buy stuff or not. Then again, we didn't start saving stuff until he was older, so we really don't have anything to fit a newborn anyway. It would be an awesome surprise, but I don't think I could hold out. I would rather have the big old reveal party. :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Reveal parties are nice, I was watching something on tv and the couple was having a gender reveal party, they had a sono done and told the doctor to put the sex in an envelop, they took the envelop to the bakery and ask them to bake a cake that looked normal on the outside but once you slice into it make it blue cake or a pink cake depending on that the doctor wrote on the envelop. I thought it was a cute idea.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. wow you sure have been busy chatting lol.. Cant wait to hear how Dr. Gs appt went... I like names but then I say them to my hubby and he doesnt.. ugh.. I liked Miley, thought that was super cute but not sure yet.. wait and see what happes.. 

So are you gonna do something fun to announce your pregnancies.. or no.. I was thinking it might be fun to do something different..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I really want to do something different too.. Not sure what though? I'm not that creative! :(


----------



## DrGomps

ooh I love the idea of a reveal party! 

So I love my Dr. She went to the medical school I go to which is nice and is also Jewish..nice added bonus and a friend recommended her. So my pelvic exam was a bit scary...I bled. Not alot, she said that the cervix often becomes sensitive during pregnancy and that I shouldn't worry (but of course I worry!!). She also said the bleeding was external and not internal (phew). I am having my first ultrasound on March 8th, unfortunately DH can't go, so I might have to drag a good friend as a replacement. They took lots of blood and of course urine. Feel like a porcupine. The Dr. usually doesn't see people this early but she had a cancellation and was leaving town for awhile so she wanted to get me in. Plus I met a girl in the waiting room who my doctor delivered her two year old and she said she is great.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, I'll have to get to work planning something exciting. I love surprises... There are probably lots of ideas online somewhere. I've heard the idea about the cake. I would love even just to surprise everyone with the news that we're pregnant! Around Christmastime, I thought we could send Christmas cards that said "Merry Christmas from the _four_ of us!" And see who figured it out. Of course, if we get pregnant now, we could send Christmas cards/ birth announcements! 
Wow, I'd better calm down. I hate when I get all over-excited like this. And my husband puts up with my nuttiness, bless his heart.


----------



## lilrojo

Thats Great Dr. G... happy it went well.. cant wait to see you scan piccys!! 

Im not too creative but have some ideas lol!! 

So I totally want one those digi tests with the conception indicator.. why cant we get them here in the us...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wow! March 8th, that's pretty close, that's great! :) Can't wait to see your scan pics!!


----------



## truthbtold

Lilrojo I was wondering if we had those in the Us I had never seen them before joining bnb. 

Dr. G sounds like a great appointment. Get use to the needles it seems like they always need blood. Especially if you opt for genetic testing. 

I don't plan to make an announcement until I'm 6 months so hopefully I can come up with something creative by then.


----------



## lilrojo

wow really 6 months.. thats going to be hard.. im waiting till 13 weeks.. once im to the safe point.. mc at 12 so if I make it to that scan and see my beautiful baby then i will let everyone know.. cant wait.. i know wish they had them.. but they r just in the uk and canada I guess.. no fair.. haha

Dr. G- it will probably be an internal scan.. when they do it since your early yet.. thats what mine was at least when I was early.. not sure how they do things in New York though.. cant wait to see your sticky bean!

FG- totally random question haha.. saw earlier you watched the Bachelor.. who do you want him to pick?? lol.. Im totally team Emily!


----------



## truthbtold

When you experience a late loss like I have you no longer feel that there is a safe point until you actually have a baby in your arms. So I rather wait until week 24 which is when the baby is considered viable outside the womb.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I'm rooting for Emily too.. Not b/c of what happened in her past, but because she's a truly, really sweet/good person.. :) She's my number 1 (and I called it since like the 2nd week).. I usually pick someone that I want to win from early on & stick with them throughout the season, she's my #1!

tbt :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

I watch the bachelor too, I really liked shawntel, but out of the three, yeah definitely Emily!! I think I liked the morbid aspect of shawntel...being that I don't mind blood and guts and have to decapitate animals on a regular basis. Teehee.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lmao, yeah, I doubt I'd be able to do your job Andrea.. I can't handle blood.. Just got done watching Vampire Diaries & Jersey Shore.. Vampire movies/shows are about the only blood I can handle.. :)

Absolutely loving all of your tickers!


----------



## DrGomps

I think its a scan to hear the heartrate. So I had a scare today, I had a bit of spotting after my exam, not alot and it seemed to have stopped...but I was so afraid for a second there I was having a mc. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That happened to me after the first time I went in to see the doctor.. It had nothing to do with the fact that I miscarried, but the doc said that my cervix was irritated? So I had some spotting..


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, I am totally the grandma here (if only!) at 39 :wacko:

Dr G, I am very glad that the doctors appointment went well. So excited for you and hope everything continues to be good. I did the education and career thing but to be honest I didn't meet DH until 3 years ago so I would have been an older mum anyway. 

The HSG went well and my tubes are clear :happydance: It's a bit uncomfortable but it's over pretty quickly. I did bleed though for the rest of the day but that's normal. They let me watch it on the monitors, so having a science background, I was more interested in watching the dye move through my body than worrying about the pain!

In reply to earlier questions, we can go into pubs at 16 but can't drink alcohol. You can buy it at 18. Driving is 17. Oh and Clearblue pregnancy digis tell you if you are pregnant in big letters and tell you how many weeks you are. Quite clever really but fairly pricey so we tend to stick to the dip tests until we are fairly sure and then pull out the all singing all dancing ones :winkwink:


----------



## babydustcass

if anyone wants digis they sell them on ebay UK and ship to america... however like Traskey said they are pricey in comparison to other tests.. I brought 2 for £14.95 at the local chemist and wont be using them until i get some good lines on ICs x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I just googled a conversion calculator, cause I wasn't sure what £14.95 was in US dollars, and I think it's about $20? Which isn't bad seeing as I paid $13.99 (£10.16?) for my FRER, and that was with a $2 off coupon.

I found a CB digi on UK Ebay for £9.16 including shipping (shipping might be more if it's got to come to the US) which is $12.62 US, so that's not bad at all! I just wonder how long it would take to get here..?


----------



## babydustcass

standard airmail for a small item (2 dvds say) is £4.50 and it takes up to 4days- 2 weeks xxx


----------



## babydustcass

obv it would be lighter than 2 dvds, and would be no more than £3.5 to post...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmmm.. So about £10.69/($14.72USD)..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's not bad, considering for two store brand tests that DON'T sing or dance, it's about $8. 
Haha I would totally LOVE a test that said, "You're pregnant, you're pregnant! Congratulations, Mama!" On the other hand, if it's negative, it would probably say, "Better luck next time!" then blow a raspberry. So the talking test, maybe not such a good idea. Tell me more about these internet cheapies everyone's always talking about. Not that I _plan_ to become a chronic stick-pee-er, but... I just want to know. 
So who's fertile? :) What's the plan this month? 
I think once I make my best guess at my five fertile days, we'll dtd on all of them, if possible. And every two or three days outside of that, 'til I'm absolutely sure I o'd. I really consider this my last chance at ttc, 'cause if it doesn't happen this time, we're officially ntnp. (Maybe.)


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies :hi:

I think Im going to get me a digi off ebay. What exactly are they called so I know what to search?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I searched for CB digital pregnancy test on ebay.. If you seach on the uk ebay, like cassie said, they have the ones that tell you how far along you are.. If your not interested in that part, than just do our US ebay for the regular cb digital tests. they have expiration dates, so make sure you get something that's not expired.. And it's a heck of a lot cheaper buying it off of ebay then in like Walgreens or something.


----------



## DrGomps

I kind of want the conception ones just to see...LOL. was it 9.95 for 2? 
Jen, the internet cheapies are great, I continue to pee on them everyday because I like seeing the progression, they haven't maxed out on the darkness of the lines yet...but getting close. 

yesterday I really panicked because I had some more spotting at home...was afraid I was going to mc. but it stopped...cervix was just irritated. Its apparently engorged and extra sensitive. Alot going on inside.

Traskey, glad the HSG went well and you are clear!!! what kind of science background do you have??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, so maybe I'm crazy... 
I was just thinking about this yesterday. We are totally trying to have a baby, and have been for six months now. So it's bound to happen. And yet, I think I will still be completely shocked if (when!) I get that :bfp:. Anyone else?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, Traskey, glad everything went well.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, here's the link for one that I found on the UK ebay website.. It's says shipping is £1.95, but Cassie said it will be more like £3.50. So it comes close to $14.72 USD. I only like the buy it now & not the auctions.. But they have auctions if you search..

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-CLEARBLUE-...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item4835f792f8


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, totally understand what your saying & I feel the same way.. I think when I get my BFP, I will be running around the house like a crazy lady.. I will be in utter shock!


----------



## babydustcass

FG, those clear Blue digi's have a postage of £4.00 to the USA, so not much difference to what I said.


----------



## babydustcass

blahhh, back to the waiting game again... waiting to ov, then waiting to test!

I managed to temp accurately this morning woooo!


----------



## Sun_Flower

So I'm due to OV tomorrow/ Sunday, OH and I have been DTD every other day. Did it Monday evening, Wednesday Evening, and this morning. Gonna go again tomorrow and Sunday, and Monday (and possibly tuesday) to cover our bases. Let's hope it's a case of third time lucky! I get paid on money so I'm TOTALLY going to see if I can invest in some internet cheapies - can anyone let me know where they get them in the UK? is it just ebay?
I'll totally be in shock too whenever it happens, I still can't quite comprehend in my head the possibility of getting a BFP, I just think deep down it'll always be a bfn!


----------



## DrGomps

I got my internet cheapies on amazon.


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed on your :sex: SF!!! :dust: swim :spermy: swim!! hopefully you all can join me as chrysanthe-mums for november babies!!!


----------



## DrGomps

today officially getting really nauseous. ugh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

keep a bag near you, don't stray too far from a bathroom!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. how are you all.. well af has officially left the building.. now back to fun time...

Good luck Sunflower... 

Dr. G.. just wait this is only the beginning too..

Yay for team Emily.. haha..

Im so sick of waiting..BDC.. seems like thats all you do all cycle... wait wait wait... at least this wait is nice.. lots the bding and fun.. and no ssing yet.. or af! On a plus side my opks arrived in the mail this moring yay.. thats exciting.. start testing this weekend.. but anywhoo.. gotta be getting off, will be back later and im sure have like 3 pages to read to catch up.. lol.. have a good Friday!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm thinking I'll have to look around ebay and amazon and see what I can find... maybe if I can get a good deal, I'll play the poas game for a month or two and see if that helps. 
In other news, I've decided that my boobs just hurt ALL the TIME and for me, it's not a symptom of anything. :( Sad, because that was a CLEAR symptom with #1.


----------



## truthbtold

DrG, first trimester sucks, but your nausea kicked in quickly it usually appears in week 6,7, or 8. Maybe twins :)

Im due to O on tuesday or wednesday so let the BD begin lol.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm gonna have a look on amazon then. This is probably a really stupid question seeing as they're known as 'cheapies' but is there some sort of brand of cheap internet test that people use, or do you just search amazon for pregnancy tests and get the cheapest bulk offer you can find?


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooh, found these for anyone in the UK, they look like the ones that everyone uses on here, or at least the ones people post pictures of - think I'm gonna get a bunch when I get paid!

clicky clicky


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, those _are_ the ones everyone always posts on here... and I have no idea how to read them!! I have only ever used the ones with two windows and a line in each. (or just one, depending on pos or neg)
Hey, anyone ever play the chart interpretation game on ff? I'm 3 for 3 so far!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, I am resisting the urge to "like" your facebook status that you are feeling under the weather, lest your friends think I am a terrible person to be happy that you are sick. But yay for symptoms. _Could_ it be twins?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: haha, me too!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh..I have a bunch of those tests Jen & SF. They are perfect for a poas aholic! 

LOL. Jen people may get suspicious...I am worried it could be twins. I got my BFP so early (9DPO). I was already ovulating pre-clomid and I already feel huge (really bloated). Guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## QueenVic

Hey Ladies.... :coffee:

I totally agree with the BFP thing, I just cannot imagine it.... I WILL BE SO EXCITED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Raaaaaaaaaaaaaah :loopy:

On another note FG - I lost my banner :cry: not sure what I did !!!

So it's just gone 6pm here and totally going to veg 2nite... all the soaps on, yay... tomorrow have a few clients in then a workout myself and a mooch around the shops... in the eve going to a fancy restaurant with another couple :thumbup:

Have felt rubbish and having a fat week but hopefully once I start getting ready & put the tunes on I'll be fiiiiine :winkwink:

What's everyone else up 2 ????


----------



## sept10

OMG have just read about 100 posts...you ladies have been busy!!

well i'm 28...so one of the oldies on here!!! Among my friends though I think they would consider me starting early with the whole TTC thing, most people i know start about 30ish.....mainly i think due to careers and money...but now i wish i'd started earlier!!!

So happy things are going well DrG....nausea is good!!! how come you started clomid if you were already ovulating??? 

hope everyone has a good weekend...i might have more time to pop on here and say hi!! been a bit busy last few days....

xx


----------



## DrGomps

I am feeling really fat too Vicki (do you go by vicki?) The dr put me on since my cycles were so long and because it makes more and healthier follicles. Just hopefully not multiple follicles released.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Vicki, you are 5 hours ahead of me.. I think Erika, Andrea & I are all in the same time zone.. I was so confused the other day because I read a post & she was talking about it being like February 22nd & I was reading it on February 21st?? I couldn't figure it out then realized she was in Australia! :dohh:

Andrea, what if it is twins? What are your thoughts on that? :cloud9:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm currently travelling back up North after visiting my family for the week, but I think I totally need to get on this facebook friending thing! so when I get back in and on home pc (on phone atm) I'll post a link to my profile, if anyone's interested in adding me (this is where noone actually takes me up on it now!)

looking forward to a nice weekend in the house, my grandmother gave me some pots and some primroses to plant in them, so I'm going to do some gardening and make my little yard look pretty :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, I wish I had a green thumb.. My yard's looking pretty bad right now.. We need to mow & a bunch of my plants died when it got real cold out a few weeks ago because I forgot to cover them.. :dohh: They're still sitting in the garden bed..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm eastern time with you guys. It's nice to have stuff going on around here 24/7. :)


----------



## truthbtold

I finally found the pages that contained everyones age. Now I officially feel old lol I just turned 29 on Valentines Day


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol well this is my grandma hoping that I'll turn over a new leaf, because I was given a house plant when me and OH moved in to our house and I drowned it... I was so worried I'd forget to water it I over watered it and killed it that way! so I'm going to try and develop good habits and start off small, see how it goes. My grandmother has the most amazing garden every year, a real 'English country garden' if you've heard that phrase,so I'm trying to do her justice!


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh, and just to join in with the time thing, it's 18:54 where I am right now :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, it is really nice that this site runs 24/7, I have plenty of days where I wake up super early or go to bed super late, and there's usually always someone to chat with on here..

Rahcel, I just had to count on my fingers to figure out what time that was.. lol..

Erika, 29 isn't really old! My best friend is 27, 28 this year & there are a couple girls on this thread your same age or close :)


----------



## sspencer99

Lol no Erika don't be silly I'm 23 but my dh is 29 

Ive have just read through like 4 Pages soo I'm soo behind on this all 
Yes its good the time difference cause Of someone being on and stuff

Im soo glad this weekend has come work has been tiring and stressful but very productive and I hope it carries on as it takes my mms off ttc and makes time pass quicker xxx


----------



## truthbtold

I dont know Im just a little sad to be leaving my 20's lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ :hugs:


----------



## mumof3girls

Hiya do you mind if i join your thread? Hi truthbtold thought i would see what you were up too lol :) well im on cd9 now and should ov in 3 days, so im looking forward to that how are you all in your cycles?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: mumof3girls.. I'm on CD9 too.. how long have you been ttc for?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ooohh, your in Australia, what time is it there, is it still Friday? (just curious)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Mumof3girls, I hardly catch you online anymore, CD 9 time to dtd lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

www.facebook.com/raych.daniels

add me :) just the usual - say who you are on here, and don't mention ttc as most people in my life don't know :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ugh. I sent you a request but it wouldn't let me add a message to it. I'm the Jennifer who just friend requested you. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

accepted :) x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Rachel, I've friend requested you. I forgot to add a message! but it's coming from Ysatis C..


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... have spent most of my day and night out and about.. happy to be home.. so excited to get back to TTC.. and so happy af is gone! So what are we all doing this cycle then??

Me Opks, vitamin B6, and Prenatals.. thats all.. and lots of bding..

Ps what happened to countdown to pregnancy site.... and my ticker.. ugh


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was just thinking the same thing?? Then I looked at everyone else's & noticed it was the same.. Hmmm?


----------



## lilrojo

I know very weird.. have to go find a new one :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I like my new one :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

https://www.whenmybaby.com/ovulation_ticker.php?t=CD_N

they have a bunch of super cute ones


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't remember who right now, but someone wanted the code again for the 'crew' ticker.. Here it is: https://i.imgur.com/KRBqc.gif[/IMG ] 

remove the space after the IMG & ] at the end..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I'm taking prenatals, fish oil & calcium.. I'm temping also.. Really hoping for a bfp.. When are going to start :sex: ?


----------



## lilrojo

Yay.. for new tickers.. lol!! FG this weekend im sure.. on cd8 today so either tom or sunday night.. what about you??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

starting tomorrow.. Will be CD10.. Maybe we should have started today, but this weeks been a little hectic as far as work goes for the both of us.. Can't believe I'm on CD9 (10 almost).. Already 1/3 of the way through this cycle.. Seems to be going faster than the last.. Maybe because I'm not obsessing on time & counting everyday..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> Yay.. for new tickers.. lol!!

i like yours, super cute! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

FG-It does seem to be going so fast.. on cd8 so 1day behind.. but i have a 31 day cycle.. so I o later then you.. cant wait to get back to business.. haha.. would love to chat more but better get to bed.. getting late here.. not sure what time it is there.. but gotta get my daughter to bed.. talk more tomorrow about the fun of ttc.. then we can find out when everyone else is starting to dtd... ha

added... night night..


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks! Your is too.. totally relate to that one!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, OH is 2 seconds from dragging me off to bed too.. ttyl


----------



## sept10

i think this cycle is going quicker aswell....cd7 already and af gone!! my cycle is 30/31 days so still bout 5-6 days before BDing starts really but thats ok..i'm not feeling as impatient this month.....

internet cheapie ovulation and pregnancy tests arrived the other day...was not going to use OPKs this month but these were so cheap might as well..

hope everyone has a good weekend i shall be chilling out and watching rugby!!!! Go Ireland!!!


----------



## DrGomps

morning ladies! Rachel I added you, my name is Andrea. 

Glad the cycle is going faster for you ladies and love the new tickers!! 

Over here I have been feeling like I have a major hangover. Ugh.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Woke up last night with a stomach-ache. It's either that, or cramps cuz AF is gone... anyone ever get that? It shouldn't be the flu. I got the shot, and I don't have any other symptoms. So either cramps or something I ate. Either way, my mom is going to watch the LO for a little bit today, so I'll probably get a nice long shower and take a nap. :happydance:
It's true, this cycle is going faster-- can't believe it's almost time to dtd again! Since I seem to be regulating still... guess I'll assume a 30 day cycle and O on cd 17... so probably 6 more days 'til the serious bd'ing begins, but I know dh is getting anxious now that af is gone. 
And I promise not to ss like crazy this time around. No, really. I mean it. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Someone apparently let the cat out of the bag & told my mom that we were ttc.. She just put something on my FB and I had to quickly delete it because I really didn't want anyone to know! Ugh

Seeing as only 3 people knew we were ttc, I'm pretty sure it was my younger sis who told. probably on accident, but still.. :dohh: If my mom knows, I'm sure more of my family knows.. lovely.. Since I don't see them very often, I can still hide it when I actually do get pregnant, but really taken by surprise when she said something about me wanting to have a child, on my FB! jeez


----------



## Sun_Flower

Boo, that's not good :( I'm trying to keep who know's to a minimum as well, less pressure if it takes ages. Thanks for the adds everyone :)

I'm supposed to be ovulating today, so I'm gonna make sure we DTD this afternoon and tomorrow and Monday to cover our bases, fingers crossed!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, sorry to hear about your news leaking! Hard to know who to trust to keep quiet. I actually told my family, DH family and close friends that we were trying to conceive so when I did announce my pregnancy they weren't super shocked. But most people think we conceived right away, when really I have been off BC since august 2010!! 

Jen, sorry to hear about your tummy ache. Its hard not to symptom spot, honestly I had some days where I was convinced I didn't even ovulate this last cycle because my temps were kind of weird. 

My stomach has been hurting like a mother but took some colace to help with the constipation. SO I am less gassy today and feel loads lighter!! (sorry TMI) I honestly am feeling like TMI is going out the window with pregnancy. I mean when I was bleeding I wanted to talk about it and I never would talk about my period or anything like that. Anywho, my cm is white now and I am officially 17DPO with temps still high. Hoping this baby continues to stick!

Rachel, good luck with the :sex: hope that :spermy: catches an egg!! :dust: 

SO excited for more :bfp: this month!!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...
Sorry someone told your mom FG... Only two people know we are trying and I want to keep it that way.. lol

Good luck, Sunflower.. hope you get your BFP soon..

Dr. G... yes TMI does go out the window when your pregnant.. wait till the labor part.. ha.. but its all fun and worth it..

Hope your all having a good weekend.. Im off for now..


----------



## QueenVic

Happy Saturday People !!! :winkwink:

Gees, I can't believe most of you are nearly back at Ov & BD'ing stage and i haven't even had AF yet !!!!

Woe is me..... :cry: I feel left out :nope:

Anywho, had work, workout, Oh treated me to some gorgeous sunglasses & a top.. now back at home, workmen here argh.. and got to start getting ready for posh meal tonight soon :wacko:

Would love to just chill out 2nite !!! Oh well, there's always tomorrow..

I wish I would either have a definite BFP or AF would come so I know if I can have some champers tonight.. this is going to be tricky to explain !


----------



## babydustcass

Hello everyone! WOW that was LOADS to catch up on!

rachel, I added you on FB, im Cassie 

8dpo today... wont O for 9 days yet but will start BD-ing 4days before at least

QV, have a good night out! 
We are stopping in tonight and having an early night, have to drive down to essex early tomorrow morning for a show so need to get in my beauty sleep hehe


----------



## mumof3girls

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :hi: mumof3girls.. I'm on CD9 too.. how long have you been ttc for?

Hi floridagirl21 i have been ttc for 6 months now, but only 5 on ff, how about you? today is sunday here :) we are 1 day ahead of you :) its lovely to meet you :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh, I'm just so bloated! (Sorry, I heard TMI was out the window. Thought I'd take advantage.) :haha:
My mom watched the LO this morning so I could take a shower and get a nap. 
Cassie, I'm right with you. CD 8, 9 days till ov. QV, we're not all that far ahead of you. 
As time goes on, we'll probably all get farther apart, but that's okay. It'll mean we always have someone to cheer on in the BD'ing and someone else hoping for a BFP. Should make it easy to always be positive. 
I figure we're bound to get another BFP this month. All those other groups are like, "We've got 563 BFPs so far!!" And I'm like... :cry: We've got one, anyway. 
Our day will come. :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, mumof3girls, my friend studied in Adelaide for a semester, at Flinders. He said it was really hot there (it was summer), and his classes were pretty tough. I think you're like 13 or 14 hrs ahead of us, right? As I type this, it's 4:15 pm. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mumof3girls said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mumof3girls.. I'm on CD9 too.. how long have you been ttc for?
> 
> Hi floridagirl21 i have been ttc for 6 months now, but only 5 on ff, how about you? today is sunday here :) we are 1 day ahead of you :) its lovely to meet you :)Click to expand...

This is our 2nd month ttc.. ended last bc beginning of january.. 

You have 3 daughters already? how old are they? I have 2 sisters (3 girls) & one brother.. Are you hoping for a boy?


----------



## DrGomps

Queenvic sorry to hear you are in limbo land, no fun! Have fun tonight. 

I have been stuck in bed all day, meant to do lots of housework and have got some done, but everytime I get up I get dizzy and nauseous. Ugh. 

Cassie, what kind of show do you have tomorrow?

Ysatis did it rain? Is your car still clean?? Hehehe. 

Jen, those threads that have a bizillion bfp have a bunch more ladies, we are a tight crew. I do like that there are people all over the place (as far as cycles go) always something exciting going on! And I know there will be more BFP's!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, sorry you've been under the weather-- a hint for the nausea: mine seemed to be worse if I ate nothing. A stack of saltines can do wonders. :)
I did notice that the one thread that had 15 bfp's also had about ten times as many posts as we do... so I guess the ratio is about right. I wouldn't trade our crew for anything! I wish bnb had a chat thingy, though. 
I think if I had three girls, I'd want a boy... but this time, I really really want a girl. Visiting with my cousin's little girl a few weeks ago and then babysitting the other day... girls are just so... girly!! and cute!! and pink!! And stores always seem to have waaaay more girls clothes than boys.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and I'll check out your blog if you check out mine!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh boy. Someone else just announced they're pregnant. I really can't take this anymore. How is this fair?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. been out and about today.. now home and ready for bed.. lol! So happy back to the fun bding part of the month.. started opks today.. still neg obviously haha.. still fun to get ot poas.. lol.. hope you have had a great day..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, LOL.. It actually didn't.. this morning started out super gloomy, then turned into a really sunny day.. My solar lights got enough light today that they were supercharged & are shining nice & bright right now! :) 

Also, the threads that you see with a ton of bfp's, they have A LOT more people following them.. I saw one the other day & they had bfp's numbering into hundreds, and after I went into the thread, I noticed that it was started a year ago & there was a ton of people following.. We know most of eachother by name & relate to each other better than I think people on the threads where there are a ton of people.. This is realy close knit.. :kiss:

AFM, OH begged me to help him with his truck today.. So I told him the only way I would was if he took me out tonight, so we just got home, so tired.. Went to dinner at Chilis (my fav. restaraunt) w/ OH & then went to see 'Unknown' w/ Liam Neeson. his movies are usually sort of weird.. 

Getting ready to go to bed & it will be our first night of many to come :sex: .. OH asked me this morning "so what's the schedule this month. When do we start??" :dohh: lol, not so romantic, but I'll take it for now.. At least he's looking forward to it & shows he's excited about having a LO, hopefully soon.. I just hope it doesn't wear off in a few days though and start to feel like a chore.. :laundry: :iron: :dishes:

How's everyone else doing? Who all's starting to BD now? Can't wait to get our next bfp!!! :dance:


----------



## sept10

DrG - opps meant to thank you for answering the clomid question ealier, wasn;t trying to be nosey but we've also bee TTC for 5 months and i ovulate i think so its interesting that you can still get an advantage from using clomid....but i don't think doctors here on the UK would give it till you've been TTC for at least 1year. 

AR - its hard when people are announcing BFPs i know...lots of people close to me have in the last year...the hardest was a family member when we had been TTC bout 3 months...but you'll get your own BFP one day soon and all the heartache of TTC will be a thing of the past:thumbup:

Feeling so much more relaxed about things this month....DH is totally on board with FF this month and loves the geekiness of it all....also means he feels more in control rather then just me going we need to BD this day and that day....he can be in control of that and help make those decisions....

cd 8 now...going to start OPKs on cd13 and hopefully Ovulate cd17/18.....

QV - no af yet? are you late, thought it was friday you were expecting it? FX'd for a BFP or at least af soon so you can move on to the next cycle with us!!! 

spent yesterday chilling out and doing pretty much nothing so need to get on with some housework today.....but think i'll start with a cuppa :coffee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The girl who just announced she's preg. was a friend from high school I recently reconnected with. And she was saying how she was thinking about another one but wasn't sure if it was a good time and I was saying you just have to trust God and He'll provide for you. At this point, I had been trying for a couple months already. And now here she comes, out with it, and she's five weeks. 
I removed her from my facebook feed. I can't read the congratulations and mood swinging statuses. She's a nice girl... it just seems so entirely unfair. 
I was explaining a little bit about temping and charting to dh the other day, but he seems uninterested. I wish he'd get into it, but it's not likely. I'm the nerd who likes charts and numbers. :blush:
QV, what's goin on? AF? BFP? Anything?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm now officially in my third 2WW! not gonna get my hopes up or anything, just going to get through these next two weeks and see what happens. Didn't really have strong OV cramps this month which was kinda worrying, just mild ones on Thursday, Friday and yesterday... never mind, we've done a lot of BD'ing around the right time this month, and will again today and tomorrow, so hopefully we've got our bases covered!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, S_F, already in the TWW... that went fast, didn't it? Glad you're covering all bases, though. I keep having dreams that I suddenly realize that I o'd and we missed it. Perhaps I'm a bit obsessed. 
Anyone going to watch the Oscars tonight? I haven't seen anything that's nominated, but I do like to see the dresses and acceptance speeches. I'll probably watch a little bit of that and of course The Amazing Race, which I LOVE.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey SF, hope this is your last 2ww! I wish I had started AF when you did that way I was already in my tww! I'm not supposed to Ov until around the 3rd.. We'll see what FF says though..

Jen, I will have it recording.. going to the in-laws tonight for spaghetti & a game or two of dominoes.. Will probably watch it over the next couple of days though.. I too mainly like it for the dresses & speeches.. Plus I really like Hathaway & Franco, hopefully they'll be funny, I like a good laugh. :)

When you Ov, you get a temp dip on that day right? If so, how much of a dip do you usually see? My temps been holding steady at 97.0 for the past 3 days.. I did wake up a couple times last night & it was 96.9 this morning.. I know it's too early to Ov already, but will I see a dip that like, or will it be a larger dip? This temping this is kind of confusing.. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Or is it a rise in BBT when you Ov? :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, the day of o you generally get a dip (not everyone) and after it rises (it can take a few days for the rise). 

Logan, I know what you mean about POAS, it feels like you are productively doing something!!

Jen, I am following your blog, like it alot!! Oh and my husband had a hard time feigning interest in charting and all that...though when I started using the hpt he was interested...especially since i have peed on sticks relentlessly, got a nice progression of color darkening. Still poas actually. 

Oh and its 18DPO and my temps are still up! Stick bean stick!!

QUeen vicki, maybe your body takes longer for hcg to show up in your urine...you are definitely late though. Hopefully you will know soon what is going on. Fx'ed. 

SF good luck in the 2WW!! Fx'ed that third time's the charm!!


----------



## Traskey

sept10 said:


> DrG - opps meant to thank you for answering the clomid question ealier, wasn;t trying to be nosey but we've also bee TTC for 5 months and i ovulate i think so its interesting that you can still get an advantage from using clomid....but i don't think doctors here on the UK would give it till you've been TTC for at least 1year.

From my experience Sept, they won't give you Clomid unless you aren't ovulating in the UK. I know that in the US they give it to boost your eggs, but here they won't. I've already asked my FS.

FG ~ there can be a temp dip about 2 days before you ov. After ov the temps will rise above your base line. It will be a large dip prior to ov, more than 0.1 or 0.2.


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Girls,

Just been out for a drive & walk to get some fresh air with OH & nearly got caught in a flipping monsoon! (well...close) Yuk... Home now all cosy :thumbup:

Sorry haven't kept you up to date properly WELL yes definitely late, AF was expected Friday or at the latest Saturday.... Sunday now & still nothing

HOWEVER I have used FRER the last 3 days & getting very faint lines, not as obvious as I would expect them to be when AF is due, so we're not getting our hopes up as read so much about evap type lines!

On the way back just now we stopped at a chemist & they only had CB+ & CB Digi so I got a couple of those - knowing my luck the witch will arrive before I get to use them :dohh:

Think I will hold my pee & do a CB+ this evening.... I really wanted to get FRER again but they didn't have any, RAAAAH


----------



## DrGomps

queenvic evap lines are rare on frer....do you have pics? Fx'ed. Sounds really promising. The clearblue +/- DO have evap lines.


----------



## DrGomps

think we may have another :bfp: :D


----------



## DrGomps

oh and about clomid in the us it really depends on the Dr. Some are just drug happy I guess. I really hope I don't have twins though!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. oooo I hope so... another BFP would be so great.. good luck hope to see pics.. and hope we all follow right behind you all.. with our own BFPs!! and we could all be due in Nov... or early Dec!!!

CD10 here... yay!! started last night as my lo went to bed early..:winkwink:

Hope your all doing well.. and enjoying the bding process...
Good luck SUnflower.. third time has to be the charm, as Im also on Cycle 3 after my mc in November!


----------



## DrGomps

oooh fx'ed that third times the charm for you too logan!! good luck with all the :sex:!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooh another BFP? I hope so! fingers crossed QV!!

Hope it's 3rd time lucky for both of us Logan!

xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hope we get another bfp! That would be so exciting!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks SF... hoping so!! Cant believe your already in the TWW.. ha and Im just starting the bding part... hopefully you caught that eggy and I will catch it!!


----------



## QueenVic

I'm not getting my hopes up until I see 'PREGNANT' on the Digital !!

These are the FRER from yesterday & the CB+ from just now:
 



Attached Files:







HPT's - Sat 26th & Sun 27th Feb 2011.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QV, that looks _really_ good to me! Tbh, I can't usually see the lines when people post pics on here, but those I can totally see!! Personally, I would consider that a :bfp:. I understand your hesitation, but forgive me for all-out celebrating on your behalf! Woohoo! 
Everyone else, get down to bd'ing! 
We'll probably start tonight, even though it's way early for me (prob won't ov 'til cd 17). Anyway, dh and I have missed each other! 
Andrea, you can really tell on your blog the progressive darkening of the lines! Awesome! Now since I have a reader, I'll have to update faithfully. :)
I'm feeling somewhat better now from last night's news-- I'll probably blog about it later.


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG QV, that REALLY looks positive to me. I'm the same as Jen, I normally can't see lines when people post positive tests but even I can see those ones! Fingers crossed! I think I'm gonna have to get my TTC journal up to date, I've not updated it in a while!


----------



## Traskey

That looks positive to me, I can see lines on both tests!!!

I'd day congratulations were in order :)


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo... Congrats.. Def.. both Positives!!! Yay.. So happy for you.. hope we can all join you and Dr. G soon!!


----------



## QueenVic

Ah Ladies I still can't get excited - just incase! I just can't imagine it..... !!!!!

I have also made myself paranoid reading up on evaps & false positives...:wacko:

Do you think I should do the CB Digi tomorrow morning or wait a couple of days?

If it says PREGNANT then I will have to believe it and most probably pass out hehe BUT we shall see...

Maybe this will be a lucky thread like some of those others !! :thumbup:


----------



## mumof3girls

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hey, mumof3girls, my friend studied in Adelaide for a semester, at Flinders. He said it was really hot there (it was summer), and his classes were pretty tough. I think you're like 13 or 14 hrs ahead of us, right? As I type this, it's 4:15 pm. :)

:hi:Amarylisred, yes i think its about 14hrs or so not sure :) yes it can be very hot here :) a few weeks ago we got to about 45 degrees almost melted the road lol :haha: how long have u been ttc?


----------



## mumof3girls

QueenVic said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up until I see 'PREGNANT' on the Digital !!
> 
> These are the FRER from yesterday & the CB+ from just now:

CONGRATULATIONS - that is a :bfp: xx


----------



## mumof3girls

FloridaGirl21 said:


> mumof3girls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: mumof3girls.. I'm on CD9 too.. how long have you been ttc for?
> 
> Hi floridagirl21 i have been ttc for 6 months now, but only 5 on ff, how about you? today is sunday here :) we are 1 day ahead of you :) its lovely to meet you :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is our 2nd month ttc.. ended last bc beginning of january..
> 
> You have 3 daughters already? how old are they? I have 2 sisters (3 girls) & one brother.. Are you hoping for a boy?Click to expand...

#1 - 18yrs, #2 - 12yrs, #3 - 3 in 5 days :) and that is my motley crue lol :) all good kids, i would really like a boy this time round though, so would my dh, although we will still be ok if its a girl :) how about you do you have any children?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

mumof3girls said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Hey, mumof3girls, my friend studied in Adelaide for a semester, at Flinders. He said it was really hot there (it was summer), and his classes were pretty tough. I think you're like 13 or 14 hrs ahead of us, right? As I type this, it's 4:15 pm. :)
> 
> :hi:Amarylisred, yes i think its about 14hrs or so not sure :) yes it can be very hot here :) a few weeks ago we got to about 45 degrees almost melted the road lol :haha: how long have u been ttc?Click to expand...

We've been trying since August. I came off the pill after being on for almost three years. We have a little boy who just turned three in Sept.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QueenVic said:


> Ah Ladies I still can't get excited - just incase! I just can't imagine it..... !!!!!
> 
> I have also made myself paranoid reading up on evaps & false positives...:wacko:
> 
> Do you think I should do the CB Digi tomorrow morning or wait a couple of days?
> 
> If it says PREGNANT then I will have to believe it and most probably pass out hehe BUT we shall see...
> 
> Maybe this will be a lucky thread like some of those others !! :thumbup:

Test! Test! Test! Test! :thumbup:
Sorry, I think we're all living vicariously through you. :)
I would say that we are a lucky thread so far... Two bfp's (or so it seems) in two cycles with about twelve ladies... at this rate, within a year, we should ALL be pregnant. I know it sounds like a long time, but I'd settle for another year if I knew it was going to happen for sure for all of us.


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Thanks Ladies :winkwink:

I will take the Digital when I wake up in the morning and let you all know the outcome! I have the morning off which is a plus either way..

FINGERS CROSSED 
:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

Queenvic, your pregnant!! Those are exactly what my positive tests looked like!! yay!! congrats!!


----------



## DrGomps

evaps are super rare on frers so if it showed up within the timeline your eggo is preggo!!

I know all you ladies will get pregnant this year and soon!! Heres to more november babies!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

and queen vicki, I know tomorrow the words pregnant will pop up!! Again congrats! Do you know when you ovulated so you have an idea when you are due?


----------



## lilrojo

I cant wait to see those words for you queen vicki!!! So excited for you! Hope we all follow behind you and Dr. G soon!! Cant wait... to show off all of our tests... got back to bding last night so this cycle ttc has begun!!! Good luck ladies...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QV- those look like positive for sure! Congrats! Please update in the morning!!! :)

mumof3girls, no children for me yet.. :( I'm really happy to be a part of this thread though! I feel like all of the positive energy will have to turn into a positive hpt for all of us! :)

AFM, we were so tired last night that we both laid down & were out within 5 minutes.. So the fun part of ttc was held off until this morning :) feeling a little sick right now.. probably going to hop offline, watch a little more of the Oscars & get ready for bed.. see you later ladies!


----------



## lilrojo

Feel better soon.. FG! We will all be in that 2ww before you know it..


----------



## QueenVic

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:

OH.MY.GOD :shrug: I don't know what to do with myself !!!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin:

I'm SO SHOCKED!! AND NERVOUS!!! VERY VERY NERVOUS !! 

Dr.G - I had my Ovulation Pains all evening on Friday 11th Feb... maybe my HCG levels are rising slowly as shouldn't it say 2-3 weeks?

Can't believe it. PLEASE let everything be ok FX'd.
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







BFP - Mon 27th Feb 2011.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS QUEEN VIC

That's fantastic news, wishing you the happiest and healthy 40 weeks :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

told ya queen vic!! Congrats!!!! 
Maybe you are just one of those people who's hcg is slow to show up...I had my positive OPK feb 8th, think I oed feb 9th so you are due around the same time as me...yay!!!
We got our second :bfp: More to come this cycle...I am sure!!!

sticky :dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, QueenVic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooooooooo exciting!!! 
Happy BD'ing, everyone!


----------



## babydustcass

First of all, QV... CONGRATULATIONS... wooooo another BFP, i wish you such a happy and healthy 9 months!! HOW EXCITING!!!! omgg!!! :D :D :D

Now that was a great start to the day!!


Wooo AR, looks like our cycles are in sync! I really hope that that was our last AF for months. I know it seems unfair that everyone else around you is getting pregnant, I think it hitting me harder now that we are TTC, before I just didnt notice pregnant people as much, now it feels like everywhere i go someone is pregnant, has a bump or just had a baby. I just keep thnking that my time will be here soon, ill have my baby soon!

I am really excited to be near to trying again. O is getting closer, I just hope we do all we can. We have been looking at houses and choosing something with a nursery space as well as my needed work space so hopefully by the time we find the perfect house and move, we will have a bun in the oven to plan the nursery around. 

drG, I did a doll show yesterday. It was really good for a first show and great turn out, customers galore :)

Sf cannot believe you are already in the 2ww, i think we are all gonna be spread out like this by the time we all have our BFP's. Goodluck to you hunny!

I didnt watch the Oscars last night, was too tired. Was it any good?
I hear anne hathaway was being a bit of a plum?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Vicki! :dance: that's wonderful news!!! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've got mild cramping in my lower tummy.. possibly Ov pains? they feel kind of uncomfortable, like af but not as strong.. haven't paid any attention to any mid-cycle pains in a long time (didn't even really pay attention last cycle).. Hopefully I will be Ov'ing soon.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay!!! Wahoo... congrats Vicki!!! HOpe you have a healthy and happy nine months!!!

Happy bding to everyone else!! Cant believe the time of o is almost upon us again!

AFM-CD11 so getting closer... tonight is a night off from bding.. as did so again last night, lol...hoping we all get our BFPs this cycle.. as not too many of us!!


----------



## DrGomps

so queen vicki, have you told DH? When are you going to tell family?? 

Feeling bloated today...like I am carrying twins (tummy is sticking out too!!) not sure if its water retention or constipation (tmi I know..sorry)...but feeling like a cow. I got my BFP so early makes me afraid for twins...yikes.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

How soon will you be able to find out if it is twins or not?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I would think you'll prob find out at 12 weeks-- isn't that usually the first ultrasound? Thank goodness our technology is good and there's almost no chance at all of an extra baby surprising us in the delivery room! 
I was having cramps last night... but I think my stomach is just being weird lately. It didn't feel like the sharp pain I usually get around Ov, just like AF cramps. She'd better not pull one of those 16-day cycles again. That was crap. 
Cassie, when do you expect to o? I'm guessing around Mar. 6 for me. Oh, and about the moving-- that's so exciting! But I hope you find a place and move before you're too far along because moving is hard when you're pregnant. We moved twice, actually, while I was pregnant. Once into my MIL's when I was about 5 mos and then into our current house when I was about 3 weeks before my due date. It was stressful. The only good thing is you have a pretty good excuse to just sit back and watch. :)
I watched just a little bit of the Oscars. Mostly thought it was boring.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, i didn't get too wrapped up in it, watched maybe 30 minutes.. i like hathaway, but thought she was a little off last night.. will probably just ff through it tonight (i recorded it)..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, on another subject... TMI maybe... we dtd last night, probably too early to catch anything but you never know... so this morning, I go to the gym, and I'm telling you-- it all came out. Over the course of the hour and a half that I was there, little by little, it came out! This seems to be the way it works for me-- every day after we bd, the whole day, it just comes out... Anyone know anything about this? I know there's an "it fell out" thread, but it's long, and I'd rather ask you ladies first anyway. :)


----------



## DrGomps

I didn't catch the oscars...I am actually having a scan next week to hear the heartbeat (early I know) not sure if they can tell then...I hope so...will have some major life decisions if thats the case. 

we will be moving too...hopefully next month into a bigger place (in the same building). Yay! then I can start filling up our nursery!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I know nothing about that.. But that happened to me yesterday.. Same exact thing.. We bed in the morning, stayed in bed for like a half an hour. Went to the bathroom & then all day, slowly, it was coming back out?

Andrea, hope you find out soon!

We will be moving in November when our lease is up.. If we get pregnant this cycle, we'll be moving a few weeks before due date..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, that's what happened. I just hope it doesn't mean I have like, an incompetent cervix or something. I don't know what that means, but it sounds hopeless. But I was just googling it and read that when stuff leaks out, it's usually not the sperm itself but the other fluid, so it's okay. Guess we'll find out. 
Seems like moving while pregnant happens a lot. We had to move because I had quit my job and my dh (fiance at the time) was changing jobs, too, and we just couldn't afford our rent. It was actually a pretty stressful time in our lives, and to be pregnant on top of it all... I'm really looking forward to this pregnancy because I know it will be a lot less stressful and hopefully more fun. Plus there won't be all the "am I a good Mommy" worries. 'Cause I'm an _awesome_ Mommy.


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG CONGRATULATIONS QV, so happy for you! Knew it would say pregnant :D H+H 9 months :)

Jen - I read that apparently the sperm part of the semen shoots off to where it needs to go straight away, and then the rest of the semen can leak out, (as it does with me, too, throughout the day) because it's not the important part. Not sure how scientific that is, but that's the way I see it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sun_Flower said:


> OMG CONGRATULATIONS QV, so happy for you! Knew it would say pregnant :D H+H 9 months :)
> 
> Jen - I read that apparently the sperm part of the semen shoots off to where it needs to go straight away, and then the rest of the semen can leak out, (as it does with me, too, throughout the day) because it's not the important part. Not sure how scientific that is, but that's the way I see it.

Works for me! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, its totally normal for it to come out. it has to!! There are tons of extra secretions besides the swimmers, the prostrate excretes fluids so do other glands. They have reagents to combat the acidity of the vagina and fructose to fuel them on the giant swim up the uterus and to the fallopian tube (that flagellum needs lots of ATP!!). And there are billions of spermies in each ejaculation so there are quite a bit that fall out. The important thing is what you cannot see which are the ones swimming up!!

I just found out that a friend of mine who has twins found out at the 6 week scan...so I will know next week!! So excited...can't wait!! My baby's heart starts beating this week!! woohoO!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I was thinking 'I bet Gomps would know, she's a clever lady' and look, she did!


----------



## truthbtold

Hello Ladies, I hope everyone had a great weekend.

Congrats QueenVic on your BFP! :)

Im excited today I got my first smily face on my OPK after two days of negatives. I just hope my temps confirm ovulation


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yay Erika! Down to the fun part :)


----------



## truthbtold

I know I was hoping my pre-seed would be here and its not :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I read online that pre-seed is available at 'select' Walgreens.. Maybe you can search in your area?


----------



## truthbtold

CVS has some but I wanted the other one that has the individual applicators lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh, lol. well hopefully they get there soon! :)


----------



## truthbtold

If its not here tomorrow I may go to the CVS lol


----------



## lilrojo

Awww.. smiley face already.. wish I was you.. lol!! Last cycle didnt get my smiley till cd20.. ugh.. hoping a bit earlier this month.. hope the vit. B 6 makes my lp longer.. we shall see in time.. always waiting.. lol... i have had 2 neg opks too.. sure i will have many more yet..lol only cd11 for me too.. so like a week left..

So are we all going every other day.. or are some you crazy and going everday.. LOL


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol we did every other day, but i OV'd on Saturday so we DTD Friday and Saturday. Didn't DTD Sunday though, so we might not have covered our bases enough. We were just tired out from all the BD'ing from before!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Every other for me! :) , probably every day when I'm Ov'ing.


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. thank ladies.. funny the questions we ask when TTC... Im also doing every other day.. and waiting for my pos opk.. then no matter when it will be that day and the next two prob..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We'll probably _try_ for every day when I'm ov'ing, just because I know we won't _actually_ end up dtd every day. DH works 'til 10 on Tues-Thurs and 'til 11 on Fri and Sat, so it's hard for me to stay up that late and wait for him. He's off Sun and Mon, and it looks like I might O on Monday this time around, so FX'd this is our cycle. 
Is it true that preseed is the only lubricant that doesn't kill sperm? I was thinking about getting us something, you know, just to make things easier, but we don't want anything that's gonna kill his guys! 
(Wow, sorry, I guess TMI really _has_ gone out the window around here!) 
LOL @ Rachel, "I bet Gomps would know..." but she did! 
Andrea, don't worry too much about it being twins. Haha I was trying to find some reassuring statistics to calm you, but turns out twins are actually pretty common these days... so forget that. But yeah, don't worry. No one ever plans to have two babies at once (or three, or seven!), but they adapt, and everything turns out fine. :thumbup:
Urgh. I'm just ready to OVULATE ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sigh. I feel better. :flower:


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> so queen vicki, have you told DH? When are you going to tell family??
> 
> Feeling bloated today...like I am carrying twins (tummy is sticking out too!!) not sure if its water retention or constipation (tmi I know..sorry)...but feeling like a cow. I got my BFP so early makes me afraid for twins...yikes.

Yes he knows! :happydance: He knew I was doing a Digi this morning after the faint positives but he had an early start so I emailed him the pic with OH MY GOD !!!!!!!!!!! O:)

Another thing....I knew I would be because I am just that sort of person BUT I am so worried of m/c or anything else being wrong, it's horrible :nope:
Every little twinge or cramp or backache I'm like uhhh ohhh..... :wacko:

Not going to tell anyone until it's too obvious to keep a secret ! 

With family I don't know... Mine live abroad, I would like to tell my mum now but it seems a bit early haven't even had HCG levels checked or anything..

THANKS GIRLS :winkwink: Can't wait for you all to join us !!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm so bored right now.. I just made a new 'banner' for myself & whoever wants one, it's the same one that's in my siggy.. Here's the code: (Take the space out of the IMG & ] at the end)

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/springtext/2011/02/28/727f0c642109c90d0d07808c436b309f.gif

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/springtext/2011/02/28/727f0c642109c90d0d07808c436b309f.gif[/IMG ][/URL]

EDIT: Nevermind above.. I changed my signature cause I found one I liked even better:

[URL=https://www.springtext.com][IMG]https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/springtext/2011/02/28/f3100fbaf0451a6f7b72ae887d078da1.gif

Code: https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/springtext/2011/02/28/f3100fbaf0451a6f7b72ae887d078da1.gif[/IMG ][/URL]


----------



## truthbtold

Lil rojo I only have a 25/26 day cycle so I am due to on tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## FloridaGirl21

QueenVic said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> so queen vicki, have you told DH? When are you going to tell family??
> 
> Feeling bloated today...like I am carrying twins (tummy is sticking out too!!) not sure if its water retention or constipation (tmi I know..sorry)...but feeling like a cow. I got my BFP so early makes me afraid for twins...yikes.
> 
> Yes he knows! :happydance: He knew I was doing a Digi this morning after the faint positives but he had an early start so I emailed him the pic with OH MY GOD !!!!!!!!!!! O:)
> 
> Another thing....I knew I would be because I am just that sort of person BUT I am so worried of m/c or anything else being wrong, it's horrible :nope:
> Every little twinge or cramp or backache I'm like uhhh ohhh..... :wacko:
> 
> Not going to tell anyone until it's too obvious to keep a secret !
> 
> With family I don't know... Mine live abroad, I would like to tell my mum now but it seems a bit early haven't even had HCG levels checked or anything..
> 
> THANKS GIRLS :winkwink: Can't wait for you all to join us !!!!!!Click to expand...

So so happy for you! Here you were worrying about being so far behind us in our cycles! And you were preggo!! :happydance: I can't wait until all of us can join you & Andrea as well!! :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

And don't worry so much about the twinges & cramps! You'll make yourself sick with worry for no reason.. I'm sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, right? She was all, I'll be so far behind you guys!! Soooo excited for you, Vicki-- relax and be happy!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

FG how many days left until you O?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Should be O'ing on Thursday.. Not 100% sure though as I do not use OPK's, I'm temping though so we'll see.. I've had a slight drop both yesterday & today after 3 days of holding steady at 97.0...


----------



## QueenVic

REALLY want u guys to all get Preggers aswell now so we can go through it all together!!

Come on :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

I'm wondering when to see the Dr... I'm going to try my luck at getting an early scan! Might make an appointment for the end of the week...

She will be so shocked to see me already I only saw her last month!

ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE ALERT !! HOPE IT'S NOT A SCARY ONE... MAYBE I SHOULDN'T WATCH IT ANYMORE.... :dohh:

hehe


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol.. When does it come on over there? Mondays? It comes on Tuesday nights here.. I made OH watch last Tuesday's episode with me (my 2nd time watching it).. We both cried LOL.. He's terrified now though.. :/


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh, OBEM has a twin birth tonight! Never seen one of those before. How cute! Ooh, but the second lady has a sad story :(

Here's a question - with twins, can you tell they're identical before they're born? or do you have to wait till they arrive?


----------



## QueenVic

Yep Monday nights 9pm !!!

Bit of a sad one tonight by the looks of it...

It's fascinating I think !! OH doesn't like watching it at all, I made him watch it once and that was it! To be fair it WAS the worst one.... :rofl: 

Everytime we are at a dinner party it gets mentioned & all the men think the same about it !!!


----------



## DrGomps

I have never seen obem...maybe I will now..LOL. 

Vic, i totally worry everytime I feel wet that I am bleeding and that its a mc. I am getting lots of gi cramps which can be scary because its so close in vicinity but its normal. ALso, I had loads of cramps when I found out (around 3 weeks 5 days i think) mainly because it was the placenta separating from the embryo. no major cramps now...though I am reading that there will be cramps later on when the uterus stretches.

I seriously can't wait for my scan next week..though heard it might be internal...yikes!! 

Also...almost got sick while I was dissecting brains today...not the best thing to do when you are in the 1st trimester. Yuck!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, I like the new banners you made, but I think they are too big and my siggy is already out of control-size wise.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, yeah, I tried making them smaller but they were hard to read.. I can't wait til my siggy is out of control like yours! I've run out of things to put in mine for now.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrGomps said:


> almost got sick while I was dissecting brains today...not the best thing to do when you are in the 1st trimester. Yuck!

OK, this might be just me, but personally? dissecting brains is not the best thing to do on ANY day :haha::rofl:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys how are we all????? 
I'm sorry I've been a bit out of touch and have just come back online I swear there were like 10 pages I have skipped throuh most of them will read when I have a bit more time 
Have just started bding too


Omg vic big fat congrats I'm sooo happs for you x
And yatis how was the unknown I love Liam neeson can't wait to see it 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. SF.. I agree... specially when your preggo though... can you say barf bag! LOL!! 

You must have been bored FG... but they look really neat... always love the wow factor!!

Dr. G-thats how mine have been.. first one with my now daughter and second one with my mc cuz I was bleeding.. and I was 7 weeks for both.. both internal!! Not that bad really a bit uncomfortable.. but many things in pregnancy are.. 

Im feeling a bit impatient right now.. just want o day to be here already...


----------



## DrGomps

dissecting brains in my job. LOL. Sorry if its gross to some of you...and I don't think it was the actual dissection but more the smells that made me nauseous...

Yay we are in the fun part where everyone is :sex: to catch the egg. Fx'ed....


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol nah was only joking, everything you've said about your job seems really interesting! I did some neurobiological stuff in Psychology and I found it really intriguing. Just a question, can you carry on doing all the stuff you do when you're pregnant? I assume there's GOT to be stuff that you can't, right?


----------



## sept10

Well i don't check in for less then 1 whole day and look whats happened!!!

Congrats Queen Vic:wohoo:

so much for all that worrying bout being behind us!!!! Wish you all the best for the next 9 months...hopefully we will all be joining you and DrG soon!!!!!


SF - i think they can tell straight away whether its identical or fraternal due to how many sacs are seen. Fraternal twins are separate sacs while identical twins share one. 

goodluck to all those already BDing ....hope its lots of fun without the stress.....and hold on on there all those like me who are still waiting for that fertile window.......
:dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Seriously this waiting is taking forever... wish it was ovulation time already..

at least its bding time... yay..


----------



## DrGomps

SF, I can do pretty much everything at work. There are certain chemicals i have to be careful with (mutagens, carcinogens, etc). The one thing I absolutely cannot due is radiation. luckily radioactivity is not used as frequently now as it used to be used. hubby really worries about me exposing our baby...but the truth is, many women in my lab and others have been pregnant and worked and everything was fine. Just have to be careful. today to euthanize the mice I used isofluorane which is a cns depressant (sometimes used in surgeries) and its a vapor. But I used it in a fume hood with a vacuum so there was no way I could breathe any of it in. I am not worried about exposure...I am more worried about my nausea and my stamina at work...I had to stop after 8 brains and rest. LOL.

Welcome back Stacey, don't be a stranger!! think I might take a nap until DH gets home from work (poor thing works from 7am to 11pm) though at least he gets a car service home.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and goodluck to all you :sex: I know some of you are making a baby this week!! exciting!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm not usually up this late, but since DH was off work today, we made the rounds, visiting the in-laws, then came home and dtd. I _could_ be fertile today, if I ov on cd 13, which FF originally said last month. Plus, you know, it's his night off, so we might as well. Let me just say, it's becoming like a chore. We're gonna have to figure something out on that front. 
Awww, I know what "euthanize" means... poor mice. :( Do you give them names and grow attached to them, or is it strictly business? :) I had a psych professor who worked with mice, and she was very emotionally attached, but I don't think she ever killed them... or at least she didn't talk about that part. 
We only have basic cable so we can't watch OBEM-- is it like TLC's A Baby Story? Sometimes I catch that one at the gym, or I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant. BTW, I totally don't believe most of those women had no idea. They are so lying to get on TV. My two cents. 
Argh. Haven't discussed it with DH, but we're definitely taking tomorrow night off. Tonight was NOT super stellar. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## sspencer99

Andrea been reading ur blog I was glued lol
I can relate to ur boss I've had people in my life like that especially when I riding as a creer but it was crap money for the amount of hrs I was working and abuse I was reviving lol
I actually envy u I love science and very nearly went to uni to study equine sports science I love all the dissecting and stuff 
Not the mice killing thou I'd have to pass in a mega animal lover
Xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey guys, can you look at my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333974

What does the UN-filled circle mean for today? All of them are filled except for today..??

EDIT: And this is the first time that's happened.. They've always shown up filled when I first enter them & stay that way..

EDIT, again: Nevermind, I just figured it out..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, what does it mean?

Jen, I know what you mean about the bd seeming like a chore....this last cycle there were a couple times when DH resented having to do it, but he is a dear and did his part. I don't even think I oed when we concieved (TMI I know). But I have been taking antidepressants (TTC was causing me to be depressed) and that can affect my ability to o. Stopped taking them now...luckily hcg seems to work as an antidepressant for me...or maybe I am just so happy to finally be a mom!! 

Oh and I don't get attached to the mice at all. Mice (in NYC and most places) are a pest and rodents in general gross me out so I don't mind. There is a lab that works with cats ( I could never do that) I even met a woman who worked with bassett hounds (though she let them age-alzheimers study). THere are people in our department who work with monkeys ( I could never do that...they are SOOO cute and way too much like us!!) and another group that works with barn owls (they are really cool!!). 

Stacey, thanks for the read. I probably should've started writing during the ttc part. Would've felt more sane!! Ooh you use to do horseback riding?? Amazing!! I love horses!! Never learned how to ride though. And yes, science (especially at the moment) can be a crap career. I am a graduate student so I get paid to go to school (which is nice) but its not alot (especially by nyc terms) and I don't take classes and work all day so its basically a job. I get paid no matter how much I work, but the faster and harder I work the faster I can graduate and get an actual job. The boss is manipulative and tries to manipulate all of us to become slaves to her and hates when we have a social life. she resented the fact that I was getting married when I was getting engaged and thought I was spending way too much time planning (not true!!). Now she will resent the fact that I am pregnant but she can't do anything about it!! :D She is older and had to make it in science when it was an all boys club, as a result she lost all her female qualities and is just mean, bitchy, manipulative, lunatic!! She does like all the men in the lab and is much easier on them. Such a double standard, you would think as a woman she would be the opposite!! Never want to work for a woman agaiN!!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, So I had a lucky day yesterday, first my smiley face opk then I got home and my preseed was there. So of course I put it right to use.


----------



## babydustcass

Hey CHATTER BOXES :)

Dr.G your job sounds fascinating! How cool to dissect brains lol!

Hope everyone is ok today, started OPKs today and getting a little line... wondering if I will O a little earlier this month? We shall see... hope so!

watched the start of OBEM last night and it was great but I decided to record it and watch it with OH tonight as I had a headache and we were both shattered.

Anyway, have to dash again. Lots of work to get on with


----------



## babydustcass

o geee :), i think I will have that pos OPK by tonight or tomorrow! on the 'one step' opks too that dont usually work for me?! I have EWCM too so maybe i will O earlier than CD17


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I woke up at 4am (couldn't sleep) & decided to take my temp, so that I didn't have to wake back up at 5:30 to take it.. But FF says this: _The open circles on your chart mean that you have entered something in your data that may make those temperature points unreliable. In most cases it is the time the temperature was taken or that you entered that you were sleep deprived. _ Sorry your having a hard time with your boss.. I've had a really cruel boss in my past & would never want to go back to him, (even if I was jobless!) Hope it gets better though.. :hugs:

Erika, glad your pre-seed came in the mail.. Hope that you catch/have caught that egg!! :)

Cassie, you've been MIA! :) Hope you O a little earlier this month, that would be really nice :)


----------



## truthbtold

FG, thanks for that information I was wondering what that meant also. 

Have you been dtd or are you waiting until closer to your O date?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! 
The LO is driving me crazy this morning-- he's overtired-- so off to the gym and the library in a few. 
Yay for the o'ing and the about-to-o! I'm still thinking probably cd 17-- next Monday. Probably bd tomorrow, maybe Friday, then hopefully Sun and Mon and maybe Tuesday and/or Wednesday, depending on what my temps do. 
I had to look up the open circle-- I didn't know either. 
Now, how come on the small calendar, some of my numbers are purple and some are blue? I think I figured this out before but now I can't find it.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

We dtd this morning.. I should be O'ing in 2 days, so hopefully the :spermy: stick around for a couple more days..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, to me they all the same? But I looked and can't find anything on that.. Weird? Maybe someone else knows..


----------



## QueenVic

Come on girls get :sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex:

I just got home thank god was feeling all crampy & twingey.. I read somewhere it's worse if you are on your feet for a long time & I was from 6.30am for 5hrs straight so hopefully thats it!

Just booked Drs appointment for Friday, I'm thinking she'll do an internal exam and take bloods... is that right Dr.G ?? 
I'll ask about when I can have first scan aswell....FX'd

Going to test again today to see if lines are darker & dates have increased.... no flipping patience me !! :blush: Just have to hold pee a bit longer! :rofl:

Can't believe how scary it is in these risky days... I totally changed my workout in the gym this morning then on the way home had fresh pineapple as a snack then I read there's conflicting advice wether it's safe to eat or not!!! ahhh

I have printed out a list of wat I can and can't eat now.. will just have to stick it on the fridge until i get used to it ! :thumbup:

BBs are a little sore now and I am headachey on and off....nice chilled afternoon for me i thinks... can do lots of baby surfing online, yay :coffee:


----------



## truthbtold

FG, Good luck :0

QueenVic, is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## QueenVic

TBT - I had a m/c in 2009 when not ttc.... maybe that is why i am like a paranoid worried crazy pregnant lady !!:dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

I understand so exciting! If your in the US they typically go through your medical history with you, its a million questions lol. How many cycles have you been ttc?


----------



## QueenVic

Very exciting I just wish someone from the future could say to me - in 8 months you will have a perfectly healthy baby, they will be fine, you will be fine - so stop worrying!! LOL 

I am in the uk and my GP will have all my medical history but she will probably want to go over a few things, knowing me I will be in there a while...asking questions! hehe.. 

This was the first cycle !! So very lucky and shocked... especially since I have been having irregular cycles...I thought I had already Ov'd this last cyle until I got my bad ovulation pains a week later & had to grab OH to :sex: again!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Lol I dont blame you ask everything you want to know thats there job to make you feel comfortable.

I have been with my GP for years and for some strange reason they still ask me the same questions over and over again with each pregnancy lol so annoying. 

Thats great I wish it was always that easy for everyone.


----------



## sspencer99

Andrea riding is great it should be on your list of things to try I actually love it althouh since giving it up I barley ride I go train my friends horses when I've got time and recently broke her 3 yr old in he's fab her horses are soo safe that I will ride them through pregnancy I noo so many people who have 

Wow ur boss sounds like a rite moo I would have had it out with her by now 
My boss I a moo sometimes I know that she's also trying to concive and a lot longer Than I have she don't know that I'm trying as well soo she will be pissed if I get that bfp before her but I won't tell her till around 12 wks any way as ive got to let my company know then so they can sort out my certainty leave xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope you all are well.... So excited for the both of you two ladies who are preggo already.. its such a fun and exciting time.. but totally get what you mean about being nervous... I think after a loss you always will be.. 

So excited we will soon be in the 2ww again.. might be mia for awhile... still check in in the morning though.. but then i will be done for the day.. trying to stay more relaxed this time around... 

I am so happy though... my LO slept all night in her crib.. i was so proud of her.. what a good night sleep we all had... back to bding tonigh.. yay.. Sorry to hear AR that its becoming a bit of a chore... I am always worried it will become that too.. but with my LO out of our bed at night its become much more fun!!

Well I hope you all have a nice day.. and I will try to get on once more before bed...to check in...


----------



## sspencer99

Lol I agree bout the chore thing my dh will never see it as a chore it's his fav time of the month lol when I told him this morning he was like result lol rele made me laugh 

Don't let it turn into a chore try different things and make it playful xxx


----------



## truthbtold

I agree SSpencer99! So far its still fun with no added pressure. lol we usually start dtd before my fertile days arrive. I know some people wait until later following the theory that they will get more healthy swimmers.


----------



## sspencer99

Yer so do we that way were


----------



## sspencer99

In the swing of things n it's not rite let's go make a baby now yawn lol it's more fun and u can cover it if u o early tooo xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I agree with you both.. We started bd'ing the day after AF was completely finished.. although, I know it probably doesn't really count until this morning's BD.. You loose the romance if your just doing it for the purpose of having a child.. Maybe not at first, but after a while..


----------



## lilrojo

we also start before our fertile time... usually a day or two after af leaves.. haha.. has been fun so far..


----------



## DrGomps

Queen vic...they take alot of blood, urine and do a pap ask a bazillion questions and tell you how to eat. I am also sooo worried about a mc...what week did you have yours (if you don't mind me asking). So terrified I lose it. Stick baby stick!!

LOL. BD can be less then romantic when you have to and not just because you want to. Its so nice now we can bd without worry about getting pregnant or not getting pregnant. :D


----------



## lilrojo

Dr G... quick question... you said you took vit B6.. did you notice if you ovulated any earlier... or was your lp longer... just curious..


----------



## sspencer99

Good question I take a vit b complex too xx


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> Queen vic...they take alot of blood, urine and do a pap ask a bazillion questions and tell you how to eat. I am also sooo worried about a mc...what week did you have yours (if you don't mind me asking). So terrified I lose it. Stick baby stick!!
> 
> LOL. BD can be less then romantic when you have to and not just because you want to. Its so nice now we can bd without worry about getting pregnant or not getting pregnant. :D

Urghhh, oh god I am NOT looking forward to that Dr.G :cry: I hate hate hate blood tests boohoo, I only had my pap/smear last summer..wonder if they will still do it, oh well I am used to all that lol
I just don't want it all to cause cramping or bleeding, I will panic!!

I was 7.5 weeks when I m/c - FX'd it won't happen again :dust:


----------



## QueenVic

Ohh Dr.G also... I can't wait to hear if you are having twins, our friends who are preg with twins got their BFP a week before AF !!

I only got a faint positve the DAY before lol so definitely only one for me!!! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. was playing around on website with tickers... and put in my current info cept the testing date.. cuz it was too far in the future..lol.. so now I have my hopeful ticker... 1 week 4 days... haha


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki-- I think you'll get used to them taking blood. If I remember correctly, they used to take blood from me almost every time I went to the dr. 
I think it's so strange (but nice) that you ladies get to see the dr so soon. I didn't have my first appt until 12 weeks. 
Do prenatal vits turn your pee green? I thought it was maybe the funfetti cake... or m&m's... but those are long gone and the green pee has stayed? 
I wonder about the healthy swimmers theory-- until we got preg, DH wasn't even sure if he could have children-- he was in a really bad car accident several years ago, broke his back and shattered his pelvis. Now as time goes on, I'm starting to wonder if maybe there really is something wrong with his swimmers and #1 was just a fluke. 
Vicki and Andrea-- have either of you thought about getting one of those at-home heart monitors? That would certainly calm my fears about a mc if I could just turn it on and listen to baby's heartbeat whenever I was worried about it. 
As I sit here, I've got a pain on the right, like a stitch. I suppose it could be pre-o pain, but who knows? I don't usually get anything until the actual ov day.


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooh my SIL had a doppler monitor to listen to the baby's heart, it was wonderful, and really helped calm the nerves. As long as you don't immediately panic if you can't find it (cos hey, none of us are sonographers) it's fine :)


----------



## truthbtold

Sun_flower I have a doppler too they can give you a peace of mind or a panic attack depending on the person lol. For me it came in handy my second son wasnt much of a mover so I checked on him daily.


----------



## babydustcass

evening ladies!
Thought I would pop on and see how you are all this fine evening. Im just about to cook up some cookie dough with ice cream, or undercook I should say... I love that stuff... not sure your allowed i while preggo though so fitting in as much as I can now YUM!

I got a +OPK this evening too so looks like we are definately on to the baby making again... how weird is that though, Last month I O'd on CD 17... its a good thing I thought to test this morning else I would probably not have known. Not sure what made me test but once again i was sat on the loo debating whether to pee in the pot or not (busting to go as usual)

ooo DR.G imagine twins!!


----------



## DrGomps

Logan its hard to say what the vitamin b6 specifically did for my cycle. I actually oed later...CD 23 the cycle before that was cd 21. Not sure how long my LP would've been as I was preggers...but it could've helped generally in conceiving. Though I have heard about women eventually getting shorter cycles on it. 
So sorry for you loss vic. 7.5 weeks, thats rough...I am already attached to my little bean. Fx'ed we both have sticky beans!! I too had a pap not too long ago..but I think they need to check again just to make sure anything changed I guess. Not fun. And I guess we have to be used to being pricked like a pin cushion. 

Congrats on the + OPK Cassie!! Get to :sex: make that :baby:!!!

Ysatis, what did you think of the bachelor last night?? Didn't really like Ashley. Team Emily!! hehehe... Who do you think the next bachelorette will be?

Think I might invest in a doppler..hehehe. 

Today has got to be the worst day for me (symptomwise and this is going to be TMI so if you are faint of heart don't read further). Gassy, bloated, huge globs of creamy CM, headaches, lightheadness (low blood sugar), ears ringing, baby brain ( I swear I went couldn't remember what I was doing a few times) and nausea during my lab meeting (almost in front of the boss). Oh and pure exhaustion. got a second wind due to a cuppa (hehehe you ladies are rubbing off on me). Though it was white tea, not high in caffeine. Maybe I should keep some chocolate on hand..hheehe.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Andrea, bachelor last night was good, I'm glad Ashley went home.. I'm really confused on who he's going to pick? I'm team Emily too, just not sure, he seems more relaxed around Chantal.. We shall see, finale is in TWO weeks! Reunion next week, not happy about that.. I really wasn't crazy about Ashley either, she was a pain.

Whoever goes home (Chantal or Emily) I hope one of them ends up being the next Bachelorette..

Is there anything the doctor can give to help with nausea? Your already feeling it, unfortunately (and fortunately) it's going to get worse.. :-/ At least your not sick in vain! It's cause of a beautiful baby! :)


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> unfortunately (and fortunately) it's going to get worse.. :-/ At least your not sick in vain! It's cause of a beautiful baby! :)

That is sooo sweet. Xxxx 
Nite ladies good luck with all those bding tonite 
Xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh! The bbs hurt so bad... seriously, I've got to figure out why that is happening. I think I'm gonna stop doing chest presses at the gym and see if they stop. 
Woohoo Cassie! Get down to business! You know, you're a bad influence on me with the cookie dough. I saw an ad for choc chip cookies and thought I might make some, and now I'm thinking I'll just eat the dough... they say the odds of getting infected dough are rare, but they also sell cookie dough that's pasteurized and can't hurt you. AND I've heard that if you get cookie dough ice cream in a store or restaurant, they use the pasteurized kind... man, now I really want some cookie dough ice cream!


----------



## babydustcass

aww that is sweet, yes Dr.G just think it all worth it. At the end there will be a beautiful little bundle.

watched OBEM tonight, yes it was a pretty emotional one... so happy for the ladies giving birth and me and OH getting excited about it being us.

Off to bed now :D wink wink xxxxxxx


----------



## babydustcass

hehe i had my cookie dough fix with icecream, OH drizzled belguin choc sauce all over his, too sickly for me... it was amazing though!


----------



## DrGomps

ooohh...making me want more cookie dough icecream! I had ben and jerry's half baked yesterday!! Yum!!! Shouldn't have any today cuz we had coffee cake at lab meeting and a fruit tart for someones birthday.

I was also so afraid my boss would deduce I was preg. We were celebrating a birthday in lab today of the secretary and everyone was drinking champagne and vodka...I usually partake quite a bit....was trying to lay low and drink water (pretend it was alcohol). Most of my lab mates know so they didn't offer me any so there was no awkward moment. Phew!!

Thanks for your concern Ysatis...I am getting seabands...hopefully that will help. Today is a crazy day.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, thats weird that your bbs are hurting so early in the cycle...weird...no fun!!


----------



## DrGomps

Got my stuff from thinkgeek!! love it!! had to share it!! Even got a gift for DH for fathers day.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0737.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0738.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0736.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0728.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Too cute! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Too cute Dr. G... loving it.. and how thoughtful to get him a gift too.. so sweet.. 

I was also happy Ashley went home.. still hopeful for EMily.. Go team emily!! 

Neg Opk today.. so just keepin at it.. hope your all had a nice day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Went and had my cookie dough ice cream from Wendy's. Mmmmm. I need to change my eating habits, though. I gained waaaay too much weight with my first pregnancy. :)
I was looking around thinkgeek the other day, and they have so much awesomeness. I really want to get my son a "rock paper scissors lizard spock" shirt. Plus the one that says "I am why we can't have nice things." :)
Yeah, the bbs started hurting shortly after I went off the pill (hence me thinking I was preg. right away) and pretty much hurt all the time. I really think it might be the chest press. 
Ugh. I have to do laundry... dishes... clean up from the day now that LO is in bed... but I really just want to eat pizza in front of the TV. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies.. :)

So I ran to Walgreens to pick up some Starbucks Java Chip Ice Cream (no thanks to all you ladies, talking about cookie, and cake, hehe :) lol..), to snack on while watching OBEM, and I caved!

I bought a pack of soft cups, and a pack of Ovulation tests.. The Ov tests were so expensive ($19 for 7), that I only bought 7.. So I'm not sure when to take these, being that I only have 7 I can't do 2/day like some of you ladies, in case I don't Ov before running out.... I just took one & there's a super faint line in the result window. Is the result window supposed to be as dark or darker than the control window whenever your about to O?

Also, Andrea, with the soft cups.. Did you only use them when you were O'ing, or everytime you bed?

Sorry about so many questions, it's just that I really want to get that bfp this cycle, and I shouldn't have waited til CD13 to cave in, so that I could have been more prepared for this.. Ahh.. Whatever help you guys give is appreciated though.. :)

Thanks Ladies..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, Its supposed to be as dark as the control line. You should get your o tests from amazon...they are $10 for 40 + 10 HPT. 

https://www.amazon.com/Combo-Ovulat...IQLY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1299068881&sr=8-4

And with the softcups I used them everytime we BD around the fertile window. I actually slept with it in an took it out the next morning. The nice thing is you can use the bathroom and not have it fall out. :D 

Jen, I love the "I am the reason we can't have nice things" shirt!! LOL. They also have periodic table blocks...if no one gets that for me at my shower (I have a feeling they might) I will get them!! 

Logan, sorry you still dont have an OPK...It will happen soon, in the meantime want some cookie dough ice cream?? Hehehe...I am out may have to go to the store (for the record it took me two days to finish a pint...eeks!!)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, sorry for encouraging the cookie dough thing... um... today you know what I reeeeeeally want? A salad! :haha:
Andrea, I saw the blocks, too-- never too early to start, huh? :thumbup:
Well, I suppose we'll be bd'ing tonight... can't say I'm looking forward to it, though... I'll have to work on that. 
Everyone else? How's the wait to O/O'ing/Bd'ing going? 
I still have a few days, I think. Temps are holding steady.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, this might be a really stupid question..? But how do you get the softcups in, without the spermy's falling out first? Did you like do it in bed, or just let some fall out & do it in the bathroom? (sorry if tmi)

Oh, & happy 5 weeks :happydance:

EDIT: And thanks for the Amazon link!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wish I would have known about Amazon before I bought it at Walgreens.. I just bought what you told me about (40 opk's & 10 hpt), with 1 day shipping for like $14.. Ugh, oh well


----------



## babydustcass

FG, they only need to be the cheapies and then you can pee to your hearts content. 

got lovely dark lines today so still positive... lots more BD-ing for me. I actually stayed laid down after last night for the full 30 mins. Having cramps and O pains today ouchie!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, I put in the softcups right after in bed and still laid down for 30 minutes. Its much easier to do when you are laying down. Glad you got the amazon ones...much better deal and you can test multiple times a day. Hopefully you won't need all 40 as this will be your last cycle!! 

Jen, Thanks for the salad encouragement. I will have one today! 

Actually on a related note...this is really weird...I have been eating alot of asparagus (high in folate) and my urine usually smells after asparagus but it hasn't. Weird right?? Not sure how being pg would change this...but something is obviously different. hmmm..

Goodluck to all you baby dancers...


----------



## DrGomps

oh and woohoo! 5 weeks...35 more to go!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all doing well... just a quick hi and bye and need to get going out today... we have been dtd everyother night and it has been fun so far... haha.. dtd last night cd12.. now tonight off unless i get a happy face today.. lol! Been getting some crampiness in my ovaries though so hoping I will O earlier rather than later this cycle.. that would be so nice...

So question, do any of you feel gross the day after sex.. haha.. usually I just get up and go to the bathroom and most come out.. but with ttc I stay in bed and go to sleep till the next morning.. and it seems like some is coming out all day.. ugh... gross.. haha..

hope your all having a good day..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, it does feel super gross when it's coming out throughout the day, lol

I have a question, does it make sense that my OPT from last night was a tab bit darker than my OPT from just now? If I'm getting closer to Ov, it should be getting darker, right..? Hmm?


----------



## truthbtold

The test line should be getting darker until it matches the control line


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww I love all the thinkgeek stuff, had a look the last time you linked me Andrea. I LOVE the rock paper scissors lizard spock t-shirt, it's amazing :D

Not had any symptoms yet, but it's only like 4dpo so no surprise there. Twisted my knee at work today so feeling all sorry for myself this evening. Boo :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysatis, maybe you o'd early? I don't pretend to know anything about opk's. :)
Logan, yes-- I hold it in... sounds gross... and then it leaks out all day long, the next day. Gross, I know. 
Andrea, I had Subway today... so, trying to be healthy, too. And about the asparagus, maybe whatever smells is something the baby needs and so it's not being passed out of your body? Hmmm... an interesting article on the subject. 
AFM, spotting on cd 12??? Didn't dtd last night, so it's not that... I _think_ I've had spotting around o-time, but this is awfully early for that, too... any ideas?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh no... :cry: if I did Ov' early, than I wonder if it was on that day that I had cramps in my lower tummy? That was Monday.. We only bed on Sunday & Tuesday (because I didn't think I could Ov' that early, we weren't focusing on bedding with a baby in mind, only for the fun of it.. I'm going to take another OPK tonight & see how my line looks.. If it's even lighter than I think I'm going to pass out.. :(

EDIT to add: I can't wait now to see what my chart shows as my O date.. Oh man, this is depressing!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...even if you did o early...you bd enough to catch the egg cuz :spermy: live inside for 2 days minimum. Also...the color of the test can vary based on how much water you have had and how long you have held your urine. do you have a link to your chart?? did you temps elevate yet??

SF sorry to hear about your knee.

Boss just basically told me she wants me to rearrange all my figures for a paper so they suite her better. Ugh...she has OCD and makes me suffer for it. I am going to be spending the next few hours rearranging and aligning and doing other tedious work to please her. Ugh. The thing is I have a deadline for this part time gig I have writing questions for the ACT exam...I have to finish by tomorrow. AAHH! Going to be a busy day...so if i am not on here for the rest of the day thats why...going to have to pull myself away since I am a bit addicted.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Andrea, here's a link to my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/333974

I don't think they've elevated yet. .1 is nothing..

I used the RR at 8am, waited until 12:30 to test & didn't have anything to drink in between.. So I'm not sure if that's it..?

Edit: I may have Ov'd on CD12, that was Monday


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, sorry about your boss being a pain.. Works been tough for me today too, I'm ready to just leave my desk (or my house) & be done with today.. When I get stressed, my cheeks turn SUPER red, like blazing red.. And they're hot to the touch (no fun).. 

hope it gets better though & it flies by..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Or could've been yesterday. Esp. if the opk was darker last night and the temp goes even higher tomorrow. Sometimes the temp rise can be gradual, not all of a sudden. Eh, if I were you, I'd bd today for sure, if you haven't already!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, we haven't yet today.. We were planning to do so & use the softcups after.. 

Thing is, is that yesterday it wasn't a positive yesterday, it couldn't have been.. The line was definately there, but super faint like the beginning of a positive HPT test (OMG, i wish this was what this was for!).. And then today, it's barely there, _extra super_ faint.. If I did O yesterday, it surely would have been somewhat like the control line right, as far as the darkness goes? 

IDK.. I'm just going to wait it out & hope that if I did already O, that we BD enough & keep testing in case I haven't O'd..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey girls, here's a question for you - if we don't get a BFP this month we're considering charting - where did you all get your BBT's from?


----------



## Traskey

If you are happy for it to read to 1 decimal place then you can pick them up anywhere. I got one from Boots. If you want it to read to 2 decimal places then the only place I have found is from Amazon. I have one of each!


----------



## mumof3girls

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ysatis, maybe you o'd early? I don't pretend to know anything about opk's. :)
> Logan, yes-- I hold it in... sounds gross... and then it leaks out all day long, the next day. Gross, I know.
> Andrea, I had Subway today... so, trying to be healthy, too. And about the asparagus, maybe whatever smells is something the baby needs and so it's not being passed out of your body? Hmmm... an interesting article on the subject.
> AFM, spotting on cd 12??? Didn't dtd last night, so it's not that... I _think_ I've had spotting around o-time, but this is awfully early for that, too... any ideas?

oooooow - implantation?????


----------



## sept10

not been on here much....really really busy at work and totally exhausted.. felt like i had a hangover all day today...someone even asked me was i pregnant...hah!! I wish!!

a girl at work just announced she is pregnant but i wasn't in the least upset bout it infact I couldn't be happier for her, she is a lovely girl and had been trying for 2-3years and finally got her BFP after her first go at IVF!!

can't belive how quick this month is going and some of you are already BDing....i'm going to start OPKs on Friday(CD13)....DH is on nights at the moment with work so will be starting BDing thursday as well when he is off.

hope all you keep BDing and enjoying it!!!!!!

DrG - love the geek stuff!!!!


----------



## mumof3girls

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Oh no... :cry: if I did Ov' early, than I wonder if it was on that day that I had cramps in my lower tummy? That was Monday.. We only bed on Sunday & Tuesday (because I didn't think I could Ov' that early, we weren't focusing on bedding with a baby in mind, only for the fun of it.. I'm going to take another OPK tonight & see how my line looks.. If it's even lighter than I think I'm going to pass out.. :(
> 
> EDIT to add: I can't wait now to see what my chart shows as my O date.. Oh man, this is depressing!

I know how you feel, i ovd a day early this month which is very unusual, and its stuffed up my bd cycle, so spewing, i had planned to bd every day of my fertile window, but because i ovd early i didnt get to bd on the day i had hoped, and that has stuffed up everything grrrr, it also didnt help that my dh had to work on the most important night, and didnt get home until the crack of dawn lol :) oh well we can stress together about it lol :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, so your ticker says 3dpo, so you o'd on cd11? that seems so early.. that's why i didn't think to even worry about having to BD that early..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was looking at ones on amazon but reading the reviews people keep saying they're useless... might have to have a look on boots. Does it matter if it only reads to 1dp? I've never charted before so I know nothing!!


----------



## babydustcass

FG dont panic... You have to hold your pee in for at least 4 hours without drinking lots in order to get a good result... it may be that your second test pee was too dilute! dont use FMU either. You may know all that hehe but I thought I better remind in case you don't. 
Also once you get a positive result, you will O in 1-2 days after the surge so keep BD-ing now anyway just in case!

I use One Step OPKs and they are working brill x


----------



## Traskey

Sun_Flower said:


> I was looking at ones on amazon but reading the reviews people keep saying they're useless... might have to have a look on boots. Does it matter if it only reads to 1dp? I've never charted before so I know nothing!!

No, 1 decimal place is fine for charting BBT. Just remember to take it first thing in the morning when you wake up. If you wait until later it will be more like normal temperature. I record mine on fertility friend. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3399d5

Or you can just keep a note of it. I also use a CBFM and you can record that on there too. The dotted lines are a predicted ov date, because my temp dropped and rose but they haven't confirmed it because it's too early in the cycle to ov and the CBFM doesn't match up. It will move it when I really do ov later this week. You can tell as the temp will rise.

As you can see my temps jump about a lot at times but some people don't change much at all. It just depends but it will rise higher after ov and drop just before af arrives (hopefully not this time!)


----------



## sept10

Sun_Flower said:


> I was looking at ones on amazon but reading the reviews people keep saying they're useless... might have to have a look on boots. Does it matter if it only reads to 1dp? I've never charted before so I know nothing!!

Think its better if its 2dp but 1dp is sufficient.....goodluck with your charting...if your not already i would reccommend FertilityFriend.com:thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've been looking at fertility friend after seeing everyone's charts - think I'm gonna invest in a thermometer and if I don't get a BFP this month then I'll start charting. If I do get a BFP I'll just take the BBT back to the shop, lol!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, if you're like me, you'll like charting. I get excited every morning to wake up at 6 and take my temp and then it's like the highlight of my day to plot it on fertility friend. My thermometer is only 1dp, but I think it works. We'll see if ff can find my o this month. Last month it didn't, but I was not temping in bed. So far this month, my temps are a lot more steady, I think. 
I'm excited that my ticker says I'm "entering my fertile window" or whatever it says. That's why I changed to this one. 
Wow... just think, ladies... chances are, _someone's_ gonna get a :bfp: in the next 2-3 weeks... :happydance:
And worst case scenario, we'll all be here with our BFNs, sharing our sorrows over some cookie dough... :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... FG dont lose hope.. just keep bding and testing and see what happens... dont stress though thats not good, esp when ttc... just relax and have fun... easier said than done.. Ive been out all day.. was nice to keep busy.. cant believe my o date is approaching.. hope your all having fun and had a nice day..


----------



## DrGomps

FG...remember last cycle I thought I oed early...cuz I had dark bands on my OPK that got lighter...sometimes your body gears up to o and doesn't quite make it so it gears up again. I would continue to wait and see if you get a positive. But definitely BD to be sure!! I BD when I first thought I oed and later on during actual o. The temps really confirm it...
Yeah to all the fertile myrtles making babies this week!! 
Anywho...have a hard time staying away...back to work. Bleh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks :hugs: I hope my body does the same..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good evening, girls. 
Argh. So tonight at church the lady who sits next to me says, "Can I ask you a personal question?... Are you pregnant?" 
Sigh. 
Apparently I looked pale. :shrug: I said, no, just wishing and hoping and praying and waiting. And she said, well, maybe you will be soon and you don't even know it yet. I said, not _that_ soon! I left it at that, because I'm sure she didn't want to hear all the particulars about how I probably won't ovulate for 4-5 more days... :) The only good thing about it is that now she knows we're trying, so maybe she'll pray for us. But it made me want it sooooo much more. 
She's actually my son's Sunday school teacher and she said if the rest will be like him, we should have a million more! I'm thinking we'll start with one and go from there. :) 
I'm surprised there hasn't been more going on here while I've been gone... where is everyone?


----------



## babydustcass

if I get a BFP this month, what am I gonna do with my VIP account!? 

not counting on a BFP this month though now :(... temps down this morning and didnt even BD last night OH fell asleep on the sofa last night so didnt get a BD-in... GRRRRRR!

Obv gonna Bd tonight

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you all know sadly i have miscarried...

Happened last night and still bleeding now so have cancelled clients for the rest of the week and am in bed. Awful.

I was just starting to let myself get excited yesterday aswell..

No more obsessing for me not going to keep track of anything now and what will be will be. (TMI) I have an appointment with GP/Hosp tomorrow just to check everything has cleared naturally and will ask her if I should be on something to regulate cycles or progesterone etc...

Anyway just wanted to let you lovely ladies know as think I will lie low for a while now.

xxxx


----------



## babydustcass

oh QV :cry: I am so so so sorry hunny. We are all here for you if you need to let it out :hugs: So sad, Take care sweetie x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh QV I'm so sorry *hugs* we're all here for you xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Vicki, I'm so so sorry. :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my goodness, Vicki, I'm so sorry. :hugs: 
I understand if you want to lie low for awhile, but if and when you decide to come back, I think I speak for all of us when I say you will always have friends and support here. 
Take care.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, I believe I read if you get pregnant in the middle of a VIP membership, it just transfers over to pregnancy... I'm not sure what all they offer for that, though. 
Didn't get to BD last night, either. DH came home late and I was already asleep. :( Then I dreamt that my temp was up and we had missed our chance. Glad it was only a dream and we still have at least tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Traskey

:hug: QV, I can't imagine how you are feeling. Look after yourself :hug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysatis, looks like maybe an ovulation dip today?


----------



## DrGomps

:cry: vicki, I am so sorry. :hugs: Do what you have to do to take care of yourself, but know that we are all here for you. Wish there was something I could do to take away your pain. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...looks like you do have a nice dip!! get to :sex: !!!

Jen, seems to me like that is a good sign you will be pregnant soon!!! Thats so sweet what she said about your son, says alot about his parents too! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies! i was hoping that's what that was, I took my temp at 5:30 then flipped over to OH & was like 'babe, look, 96.5!! that's my lowest yet!! Maybe is an ovulation dip!' And he's like 'shut up, go back to bed!' nice.. I guess i just got a bit excited.. just weird that if it is, my opk's didn't pick it up? anyway, if it is Ov, than I'm glad that we BD last night.. I used the soft cups, (there awesome)! will be BD'ing again tonight, if OH will have it.. the romance has completely gone out the window at this point.. He totally didn't want to do anything last night because I guess it's just been too much lately.. & I didn't want to take the chance of not BD'ing, so I had to (tmi) seduce him to get him to want to. glad i did though.. If this dip is Ov, then it's right on time, but FF won't register it for a few days, right?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha you crack me up. It's true, though. If you ask any man how often he would ideally want it, he'd say every day. Then when you want them to, they can't handle it! 
Right, ff won't give you crosshairs until your temps stay up. It's all explained on there somewhere, but you basically have to have like three temps in a row that are elevated above the three previous, or something like that. Anyway, you won't know until it's too late. That's kind of the stinky part of it all.


----------



## babydustcass

so im still in with a chance if we BD as soon as OH gets home from work at 3.30? I told him to leave a little early lol


----------



## babydustcass

looks like we both got our dip on the same day Ysatis :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yay! How exciting! :dance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, so if it is Ov' than my temps for the next 3 days should be above 96.9, did I understand that right? lol


----------



## babydustcass

yep thats right FG xx


----------



## DrGomps

ooh excited for you ladies!!

I had a total baby brain moment and left the house with eye makeup on only one eye!! Aweee!! So stupid. Also my breasts are popping out of my bra and are huge!! Ugh! I have scoliosis so the bigger they are the more back pain I have. 

Oh and I am completely knackered (teehee). I like using british slang. Its only noon and I have NO energy. Also think I may be getting a cold... loading up on vitamin C and keeping myself warm (its down to 20 degrees today F)


----------



## Traskey

The dip is often your LH surge, so the egg will pop in the next 24-48 hours. Then the egg will hang about for another 24 hours waiting for spermies. Time to :sex: :sex: I dipped today and the ov strip and CBFM all say peak/egg/smiley/2 strong lines :D


----------



## Traskey

Dr Gomps, so sorry you are knackered. Shame none of us can have afternoon naps at work! I'm sure your DH will love the huge boobs though :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, that's funny about the eye makeup! Hope you didn't get far.. :)

20 degrees? It's like 78 over here! I couldn't live somewhere where it's cold more than like 25% of the year.. I don't know what I'd do..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Traskey said:


> The dip is often your LH surge, so the egg will pop in the next 24-48 hours. Then the egg will hang about for another 24 hours waiting for spermies. Time to :sex: :sex: I dipped today and the ov strip and CBFM all say peak/egg/smiley/2 strong lines :D

Really? My opk test line is a tab bit darker today then 2 days ago, but deffo not positive.. Maybe my test later today will show as positive? I hope!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies,

First of all QV, I am so soo sorry.. Huge Hugs..

Hope your all doing well.. Dr. G... checked out your blog so cute.. your little belly bump.. :)

Get that bding done ladies.. catch those eggys.. I feel all behind now lol.. but at least im in my fertile period.. :)

CD14... only 4 more days to ovulation.. starting testing twice a day today for my opks.. hopefully get a pos in a few days.. Good luck ladies!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! Everybody's dipping!! Except for me... probably not for a few more days. But we need to BD tonight, no ifs or whats about it! Today is CD 13 and we haven't since Monday, and by golly, we're gonna catch that egg! Especially since DH works late tomorrow and Sat and we prob won't get a chance again until Sunday. FX for everyone!


----------



## Traskey

It's worth a try FG. My CBFM always tests in the morning with FMU but the instructions I got with the ovulation strips from Amazon say to test later in the day. When I am close to OV I go for both! I was shocked as the CBFM went straight from low to egg and that's never happened before. Hence the multiple tests!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Logan, I'm with you. Four more days. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Awesome, will be sure to test in a few hours then. thanks :)


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhh queen vic I'm soo sorry my thoughts are with you xxxx


Andrea u actually made me lol out loud with ur knackerd quote and the eye make up I forget most things but that's one I'm yet to do 

I'm getting the pains but had a faint line yesterday and none today I'm just going to go with what my body tells me as I'm soo in touch with my body (I think) 

Xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So down right now.. Just saw a FB post from my cousin's aunt (not a blood relative but through marriage), that she finally had her baby girl.. She found out she was due like a month after i would have been due.. :cry: I could've had a beautiful month old baby right now.

hoping so bad for that bfp this month & that my baby will stick. it's soo depressing


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Ysatis, you know we're here for you. :hugs: 
No matter what happens, bfns, mc's, whatever... we stick together!!


----------



## DrGomps

:hugs: ysatis. You will have that baby soon! And Jen is right, we stick together!!

Stacey...you guys are totally rubbing off on me. 

Just had some soup and lunch with a friend who is 8 months pregnant. She gave me a maternity book. :D What to expect when your expecting. Though both of us being in science she recommended a few other books that go into more detail.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, AR... someone that is still in the waiting to ovulate game.. haha.. only 4 days though not far away.. we have been bding everyother night since day 10.. did day 9 too lol.. bit early though.. so back on tonight.. day 14.. starting to do my opks twice a day now.. so i dont miss anything..

good luck maybe we will be bump buddies!

So nice that were both in our "fertile" window.. haha.. love seeing that on that ticker..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've been holding my pee for the required 4 hours, and finally got up to go so that I could test on my opk.. I sat down & wanted to wipe first because I thought i felt ewcm.. dummy that I am peed right after wiping, and not into the cup! :dohh: now i've got to wait another 4 hours with no liquids! :coffee: Ahh.. I've learnt my lesson i guess :haha:


----------



## sept10

QV - so sorry, there isn't words really....take care xx

lilrojo / AR - also waiting to ovulate here....starting OPKs tomorrow!! 

goodluck ladies with your dips and temps hopefully going up over the next few days...i'm just trying to motivate myself now for mission get preggo week!!!!

xx


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...I have done that before...lost all this concentrated pee!! using OPKs were the worst...I have a hard time holding my urine because I drink alot of liquids during the day. 

Boss is busy all afternoon so going to try and escape early and finish the rest of my work from home.

Sept, Jen, Logan Stacey...almost O time..this is the exciting part of the cycle...then comes the waiting...wonder who the lucky ladies will be this cycle? 
:dust: to all you!! I had to wait until CD 23 to O my last cycle and it worked..:D


----------



## sspencer99

Yay it's great I'm just looking at my dh sleeping on the sofa thing wake up now lol xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysatis, you crack me up! 
And now _I_ have to pee. 
Andrea, that just reminded me-- I keep assuming that this cycle is going to be like the last one, and that they are getting progressively shorter and I am o'ing progressively earlier. But that's not necessarily true. I could go back to a 34 day cycle and ov on day 21. Sigh. I guess I'll be bd'ing infinitely, 'til I see an obvious temp rise. 
Bye for now, girlies-- someone go make a baby, okay? :)


----------



## truthbtold

So sorry for your loss QV!

FG, When are you do to O? I see you had a temp dip today?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yay! My OPK's arrived! I read the packet & it says only to wait 2 hours in between peeing, so I took one & it's negative..

Erika, I did have a temp dip today, but not sure what that means if I keep getting neg opk's...?

I wish this stuff was obvious & you didn't have to waste so much time & energy into trying to decipher what the heck was going on..

On another note, my right bb has been a little achey all day today..


----------



## DrGomps

yay! I made my deadline (just barely) My boss wants me to tweak some data...but she is busy all evening so I am home and going to take a much needed nap!

think I may be getting a cold...so trying to get lots of rest so the baby stays healthy! 

Jen...cycles are hard to predict...mine didn't seem to change length at all. I used to have short cycles before bc. I really hate taking birth control. Ugh. but I am sure after I have my little bean I will want it again!!


----------



## babydustcass

Ysa, I had -ve OPK today, and my temp dip was today... so I got the +ve 2 days in a row before my temp dip. (I tested 3 times on both days and didnt get a stong +ve until the evening on 1st day of testing +ve opk day and +ve all the next day) Its a good job I tested because I wasnt expecting to start testing until CD14-15... I would have totally missed my surge!
One conclusion is that you missed your surge too and caught it on the come down... but keep testing to make sure. 
If thats the case you will O 1-3 days after the first +opk, you have a Dip today which happen before OV, so get BD-ing! :happydance:

We are gonna BD again tonight, this afternoons experience was so... erm crap! I really hate planned sex, it takes away so much and afterwards, we both felt it was pretty crap lol oops! Teach us to do it just for baby makings sake. 

Stacey... wake him up! :D do it! :haha:

AR, never assume lol I almost assumed... eek! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... so took my opk today.. and took some pics they turned out terrible and to top it off my camera went to junk.. wont even take pics anymore.. gonna have to go buy a new one.. ugh.. so wanted to show off my opk today.. haha.. not positive but looks like it will be soon.. did a digi too and it was a blank circle.. boo..

Cant wait.. 

and FG i think we have all done that!

ok, seriously back up from the pic so you can see the line haha.. so much darker IRL.. stupid crap camera.. ugh.. def dtd tonight!
 



Attached Files:







100_4554.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydustcass

rojo... gonna be there soon!! thats what mine looked like in the morning before i got my + in the evening and the next day!! woooooppppppppp


----------



## Sun_Flower

5 DPO today :) Not going to symptom spot, but I'm just gonna say how I'm FEELING today. It's not symptom spotting. honest.

So today I've:

- Needed to pee loads, even though I've not drunk anymore than usual
- had quite a bit of creamy CM (TMI, sorry)
- Been really gassy :blush:
- Felt exhausted all day, even though I had 10 hours sleep last night (3 more than I usually get)
- Had a bit of a weird breakout on my face - like, lots of little spots dotted all over my face. If I usually break out it's just a couple of medium sized ones.

Bought a thermometer today, so I'm all set to temp next month if we don't get a BFP. I might start temping as of now, just to get into the swing of getting up and temping so that by the time my next cycle starts I should be properly in the habit of it. My inner geek is enjoying the idea of all this data collection and plotting on grids and things, LOL!

Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Cassie, just wish it would have turned out like it looks IRL... oh well I can see it here thats all that matter lol!

Good luck to you all..hopefully get a new camera soon so I can keep sharing... Lol


----------



## Traskey

I can see the line so I think it's going to be soon!


----------



## babydustcass

hehe Rachel, your inner geek! It is really fun, i have to admit. I just wish we could collect the data quicker lmao


----------



## babydustcass

has anyone got any plans for the weekend?

We are heading off to Alton Towers, well near there, to the biggest indoor water theme park! I went when I was like 10 and now I want to take our little boy as he loves swimming, i think he is going to be in heaven when he gets to this place!
We are going with some friends too so will probably go out for something eat after swimming, swimming makes me soooo hungry!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I say inner geek, I'm pretty much ALL geek...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

How do you upload pics?


----------



## lilrojo

No big plans really here... just lots of :sex:, haha.. hopefully catch this eggy.. that sounds like lots of fun cassie.. i love swimming too.. cant wait for summer so we can go again... as I'm thinking my dauhter will love it too..


----------



## babydustcass

not sure how to attach images but I upload to my photobucket and use image url ... do you have photobucket


----------



## lilrojo

I always go to the "Go Advanced" then click of the paper clip symbol, which is attachments and upload my pics..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

This one was taken at 4:20pm, today



The top one from below, is the same one as above & the one below that is my FR from this morning, 10:20am.


EDIT: As you can see, there super faint!


----------



## lilrojo

They are a bit faint but still there and noticeable.. Do you think maybe you missed it.. or that is hasnt happened yet.. or what ya thinking..

I think I would continued bding and testing..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IDK, I was comparing today's FR from yesterdays, and today's is a little darker.. But IDK if that's my eyes?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've said to my OH that as the weather has been really nice the last couple of days (well, cold but clear and sunny) I want to get out of the house this weekend and go... somewhere. Doesn't have to be anywhere expensive or anything, just out for a day out :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

The one on top is yesterday at 8:10pm & on bottom is this morning at 10:20 (same as other pic).. It's hard for me to tell if there's a difference


----------



## lilrojo

I would just keep testing then.. you can always post your pics and we will let you know what we think.. if they look darker today then just keep bding and testing.. mostly have to wait and see, what tom looks like and what your temp does... which I know nothing about.. (temping)..

Edit to add: they do look quite a bit the same... but if they were my tests.. I wouldnt call it a positive yet.. but I would keep bding.. and testing.. which is what Im doing.. mine is there and noticeable but not as dark as the control line or darker..

also try to make sure to take them at the same times.. like 10:20 tomorrow and so on...


----------



## Sun_Flower

it might just be my eyes but I think the bottom one looks darker?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks for the advise Logan..

Rachel, I really hope! In person it looks a little darker, but again, I can't tell if it's my eyes or not.. just showed OH, and he says bottom one's a tab bit darker than the top (i showed him the RL ones..) Hopefully tomorrow morning's in darker! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Looking at them small, the bottom one does look at bit darker.. and no problem.. this stuff gets confusing.. my camera seems to be working again.. so will post more pics tomorrow.. yay! hopefully not as blurry


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I thought the bottom one looked darker, too. 
You guys really make me want to start peeing on stuff!!!! But I promised myself I wouldn't go so far as to spend money on this ttc business. Trying to keep it relaxed and all that (yeah, right). 
Cassie, have fun! I know there's an indoor waterpark around here somewhere... never been. Honestly it's hard to think about swimming, even indoors-- it's been around the 30s (F) lately. How old is your little boy? 
Rachel-- how you're FEELING-- too funny. I know what you mean about the inner geek, though. If we don't get a BFP this month, I told my husband I'd give up all the temping and obsessing, but I'll be sad not to be plotting my temps anymore... I might keep doing it and just try to have a more relaxed attitude. And I really think I'll do it again after we have our baby. 
Andrea, my cycles have been sooo hard to predict! I went 38, 33, 35, 16, 34, 30. It could be that 33-35 days is going to be my "normal." If I'm even going to GET normal. I'm hoping my temps give me some info. Pretty sure I'm NOT going on the pill again after this baby. 
My MIL was just telling me after she came off bc it took her two years to get pregnant again. Ugh. I know that happens to ladies on here as well, but I'm pretty sure I'll give up all hope after a year. These six months have about killed me!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats crazy that it takes so long.. AR... after i went off BC pills i stayed off one month just to start prenatal vitamins.. and the next month I was pregnant. both times..having a harder time now after my mc.. than I have ever had in my life..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, fx'ed they get darker...not positive yet, but they look like they are getting darker. 

SF, 5DPO!! You can test soon...yay. Promising symptoms!! 
:D
Jen, I think most people conceive within 1 year of going off bc. I conceived in 6 months.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies meant to be Oing today but I'm no too sure as the o pains I had last month are not as strong I forgot to do an o test when I woke up damm
But the have all been neg soo far althou last time the pos only once and then the before the witch came 

Well this weekend I'm off to the stables tonite with my niece then going up town to see Chicago with the Bezzie then I'm at work on Sunday 

Will try bding agIn tonite maybe tomorrow morning if not then Sunday 
I'm determined to catch that egg x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, just make sure you BD tonight, just in case! ;)

AFM, Well, OH decided he wants to go hunting, last minute, during my fertile window.. So he's going to be 1 hour away from me all weekend.. Temps are up from yesterday, so hopefully by Sunday, FF will be able to confirm if I ovulated yesterday or not.. If I did, then at least I BD 2 days leading up to & then the day of.. Hopefully there's enough :spermy: in there to catch the egg! *If I didn't, then I will figure it out eventually as I'll still be testing with the OPK's..*

Edit to add: I just compared yesterday's opk's (morning then evening) & the evening one is lighter by alot.. I think I missed my surge.. Hoping the dip yesterday meant Ovulation though so that I didn't miss O entirely.


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh I will don't you worry xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone! CD 14 here, so probably no egg yet, but we bd'd last night, so hopefully she'll have plenty of spermies waiting for her! Haha and I lay with my legs up for about ten minutes (felt like forever). DH asked me what I was doing, but he didn't laugh at me. He did, however, refuse to cheer for his guys. :haha:
It seemed to help, though. I went straight to bed after, and this morning when I peed, seems like less came out. 
Temps are holding steady. If you look at my chart (if you're bored), you can see that my temps are waaay more steady than last month, thanks to temping in bed. If FF can't find ov this time, I'll be surprised. 
So... how we doing? 
Ysatis, no hunting allowed during the fertile window!! Hopefully you already got your surge and did enough bd-ing to take care of it. If you get a +opk, you'll need to drive up there!
Stacey, keep it up! Catch that egg!! 
Ugh, I still might not ov for another six days, if I go back to a longer cycle! :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning Jen.. :) Your temps are way steadier now then last cycle.. Yay!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, Good Luck catching your egg Jen!

FG, are you feeling confident this cycle? Your chart looks good so far.


----------



## DrGomps

tbt what nice crosshairs!! 

Jen, hopefully you o soon...I know its rough waiting...no I feel like I am waiting for the 2nd trimester...want the nausea to end and feel my little bean move!! Also..have an exam in may so it would be nice to have that done with. Actually I wish I could fast forward the next two months...but at the same time they are some of my last few months of freedom!!


----------



## lilrojo

Quick hi and bye as got to be getting out this morning.. prob wont be back till later this afternoon... hope your all doing well.. will try to post pics of my opks later this afternoon when I take them.. hope you all have a great day.. talk with you lovely ladies later..

FG, im sure you did plenty of bding if you missed it, stay positive.. and just keep testing just in case...

PMA ladies!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

honestly, idk.. I don't feel like we BD half as much as last cycle.. After taking my opk's this morning, I see that they are getting lighter, so I deffinately missed my surge, I think I must have had my surge early in the day on Tuesday (I didn't take my 1st opk until around 9pm & that was my darkest of all I've taken, but deff not positive!).. I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday, which would make today 1DPO, but I need FF to confirm it before I believe that..

Your chart looks good too, how are you feeling?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just took a peak again at my OPK's, are you not allowed to read them once they're dry? Can you ladies take a look & tell me what you think? They're going in order from oldest to newest..


----------



## Sun_Flower

well they look like they're getting darker to me?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That's what I thought, just now looking at the new one dry, against the others.


----------



## truthbtold

There definitely getting darker!


----------



## sept10

FG - OPKs can be deceptive, just keep Bding till you get confirmation you Ovulated!! I have got dark OPKs that got lighter again before i got a positive...

speaking of which - took my internet cheapie OPK today...didn't realise how tiny they were - anyways as expected it was negative....CD13 here so fertile window about to open....lots of BDing hopefully over the weekend......although i have a hockey match to play and another to umpire as well!!

hope you al have a good weekend.....oh and FX'd SF - symptoms...opps i mean 'how your feeling' looks good...

xxx


----------



## truthbtold

I hope I didnt miss my chance this cycle, my 2 year old refuse to go to sleep before us for the last two nights. We both feel asleep waiting for him to fall asleep lol oh I hope we dtd enough


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika-- I've done that, too. Then you wake up and you're like, oops! They can be so stubborn sometimes! 
Yay, Sarah! Lots of BD'ing! 
Ysatis, I think they are getting darker again... argh. How frustrating! But as someone said (I don't remember who), sometimes your body gears up to O and then doesn't and then gears up again before it actually happens. So maybe you've yet to O? I dunno... keep BD'ing! 
I'm noticing a theme... except for maybe Andrea and Rachel, we all need to be Baby Dancing like crazy! 
Rachel, any symp-- I mean, how are you feeling? :)
Andrea-- yes! Enjoy this time... although really 2nd tri is the best, 'cause you get to start wearing maternity clothes, you aren't as tired and morning sickness is gone, you start to feel movement, and you're big enough people start to notice and not so big you feel like a giant melon. So it's good. :)
Oh how I miss being pregnant!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm... how am I feeling today?

Had a major appetite increase in the last couple of days, but that's probably just me being a pig, lol.
Feeling really tired too, but other than that, that's it. Don't feel like this month is gonna be our month, oh well :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It's still early, you never know! :) FX'd for you!!


----------



## sspencer99

Yas they look like they are getting darker 
But dw I took one on weds it was light took one yesterday there was no pine and today it was dark woo 

I geuss we will all be dtd tonite 
Good luck ladies 

Get ready set goooooooo

Xxx. X


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, we're taking the night off tonight, since no dip or rise yet and we dtd last night. At least, that's my plan. DH may have a different idea; I don't know.:winkwink:
Rachel, don't give up hope yet! A lot of women have _no_ symptoms except a + hpt. :)
Sigh. More spotting for me today. I can only figure it's ovulation spotting? Looking back at my charts, the only other time I recorded spotting was three or four days before AF. And that better not be the case this time. No EWCM, but you know, the day after BD'ing, it's always hard to tell what's what. 
Sorry, TMI, I know. :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> No EWCM, but you know, the day after BD'ing, it's always hard to tell what's what.
> Sorry, TMI, I know. :blush:

That's so true! I never had the guts to say it first tho! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: 
Hahahahahahahaha I'm like twelve sometimes, seriously. :)


----------



## babydustcass

omg girls, the same for me... i think you can tell if you put it in water though... one sinks and the other doesnt... im not sure which one does which though so thats no help...
I did have some clear EWCM in the afternoon though before and during +ve opk so im sure that was it and not spermies lol

TTC is so unflattering and gross sometimes!
I had a temp rise today and hoping the next 2 days rise some more to confirm suspected O. Oh girls I really hope there are more BFP's this month, i so badly want to be one of them!

AR, never say never lol maybe OH wilk entice you to get up to no good tonight... hehe

FG, they look like they are getting darker, and you may have had a fainter one earlier due to not holding pee long enough or it being too dilute? So keep testing as you are :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Cassie, I hope you are one of them, too! Honestly, I'll be happy if anyone gets their :bfp: this time around, even if it's not me. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OKAY, OH is officially gone for the weekend and I'm [-o&lt; that I don't get a positive OPK anytime soon! This whole 'it takes two' thing is pretty inconvenient right now.. :roll: :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, fingers crossed you get your positive OPK right before he comes home. :D 
They definitely look like they are getting darker.
SF...its early, you could very well be having implantation now!! Fx'ed for you!!
Stacey, Cassie and all you BD good luck!! 
I know we will have more :bfp:'s this month...I just know it. 
Jen you crack me up about the ewcm or spermies...LOL. It can be hard to tell. Weird that you are having spotting, though I have heard of some women spotting during o. 

My libido is all of a sudden up..need to get my BD on. DH is working way to much and comes home and is exhausted. Though he only works 8 hour days on the weekend so will get to BD.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, I don't think you can call it baby dancing anymore!! :haha:
Ysatis, did he know your ovulation situation? [sigh] Men, right? Can't live with 'em, can't make babies without 'em. Hopefully you're still gearing up to O. FXd. 
So I clearly just had some red-streaked EWCM. I wasn't planning on dtd tonight, but... maybe we should? I haven't had o pain yet, but maybe I missed it. Plus DH isn't feeling well, but what if he's worse tomorrow and the next day? I was thinking we'd wait it out and see what my temps did Fri and Sat... but I really don't want to pass up EWCM, you know? What do you all think?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. finally home from a day out doing all sorts of things... not quite pos opk yet today.. so testing again tomorrow.. dtd last night so should be good.. my libido is also starting to go up.. so Im sure o day is just around the corner...

FG-they do look like they are getting darker... keep testing and fxed for a pos right before your oh comes home.. 

Hope your all well.. happy its the weekend finally.. and in 2 weeks we will all hopefully be celebrating..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. finally home from a day out doing all sorts of things... not quite pos opk yet today.. so testing again tomorrow.. dtd last night so should be good.. my libido is also starting to go up.. so Im sure o day is just around the corner...
> 
> FG-they do look like they are getting darker... keep testing and fxed for a pos right before your oh comes home..
> 
> Hope your all well.. happy its the weekend finally.. and in 2 weeks we will all hopefully be celebrating..

Ooh, I hope you're right!! My libido's been up, too... it's a good sign. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ysatis, did he know your ovulation situation? [sigh] Men, right? Can't live with 'em, can't make babies without 'em. Hopefully you're still gearing up to O. FXd.

He knows.. Said, well if it doesn't happen this month, it will eventually.. :cry: At this point, I'm really just hoping that OPK's don't work for me & that I already O'd!! I've taken 2 more since this mornings (I can't resist the urge to keep testing!), and they have deffinately gotten lighter than the one that looked like it was getting darker this morning & I've definately waited at a minimum the required time in between testing & have tried limiting my liquid intake.. Feeling extremely dehydrated now! I'm waiting for the test that I just took to finish drying, but it seriously looks like the line is almost gone.. Since OH is gone, and I've been falling behind in work, I think I'm going to just pile the work on this weekend & try getting caught up!

GL to all those trying to catch that egg tonight!! Can't wait to see who's our next BFP!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh & Andrea, I was watching 'A Baby Story' on TLC (pre-recorded) & the lady was on Clomid, & had conceived twins, made me think of you. But she said that there's only a 5% chance of conceiving twins on Clomid.. So if you're not wanting twins, then I hope you end up in that 95th percentile (huge chance), if you are then I hope you get that too!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

I only do my opks twice a day.. once early afternoon and again before bed... I would think if you test a lot they would be lighter even if waiting the time limit.. idk.. my opinion i guess... i do understand the wanting to test though.. good luck... are you testing again tomorrow..

afm-cd15... o day is coming.. i know it.. can feel my libido going up, and (tmi) gettin wetter lol!! So hope you all enjoy your weekend and make some babies.. I plan to :)
should o on or around monday so Fxed!!


----------



## sept10

FG - hard i know but try not to stress...even if you get a pos+ve OPK this weekend that means you are likely to ovulate in the next 24-36hours by which time DH may be back and you can pounce on him!! and remember OPKs are just there to help your fertility monitoring...your temps and your CM are still the better indicators. 

we were planning on starting our BDing efforts today but ended up DTD last night...maybe it was all the talk of BDing...opps...anyway probably to early for ovulation on tues/wed but was fun anyways....TMI sorry.....still -veOPKs here and just creamy CM so i'm hoping that starts to change over the next couple of days and we manage to BD on the right days despite DH working the worst possible shifts on two of our most fertile days....he is working 2pm-12pm and i work 8.30am - 4.30 pm .... so either i'll have to stay up late and get busy when he gets home or set the alarm (not exactly romantic) and DTD really early so i have time to ly there for 20mins after.....hmmmmmmmmm the joys of TTC!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how are we all this morning 
How did all the bding go 
Dtd last nite but it rele don't feel like enough but I hope so as my o pains were at their strongest xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning, everyone!! 
I really wanted to dtd last night since I had the ewcm, but I knew dh would be home late, so I just went to bed. But this morning, as I expected, my temp is down. It looks to me like an ovulation dip, but have a look and see what you think. 
Anyway, I made him promise this morning that we'll dtd tonight, even though he _claims_ to be sick. :haha: 
I guess it's a little early for me if I O today, but that's alright. Hopefully in a few days, I'll get crosshairs with BD'ing on all sides... 
Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Temps dropped this morning, I guess I have to wait for that +opk then. I'm feeling less sulky about it though. At least I know that I didn't Ov & I'm not still wondering.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Nice dip Jen, fx'd that your O dip :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, you still might've... the low temp today could be a fluke... I'd wait a few days and see what happens... It might've been on cd 15 or maybe today? Good thing is, since dh isn't around, there's nothing you can do about it anyway, so you might as well relax. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Before coming off of BC, they were 28 days.. Since I've come off I've had 1 26 day & 1 29 day.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah. I think you o'd on cd 15. Then if you have a 14 day LP, you'll have a 29 day cycle again. Sounds likely to me. 
Then again, what do I know? :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wish that was the scenario, but if that's the case, why the temp drop today? Maybe because I went to bed later than normal..? idk.. Oh well, just keep testing & wait it out :)


----------



## Traskey

Amyrillis, your chart looks very similar to mine, so I would expect your +opk tonight or tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you. 

FG, yours is a little trickier as you dropped again. To confirm ov the temp rise should be sustained and between 0.4 and 0.6 C on average. I would still check with your opk tests just in case. 

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. hope your all having a lovely weekend...Wishing you lots of luck at catching them eggys this month..

keep testing FG just in case...

CD16 for me... almost there...


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, this last cycle it took several days for my temps to go up. I was actually concerned (I had nice crosshairs at cd 14 but no definitive positive OPK) then I got the positive opk on cd 23 and no temp change for 3 days (they were already higher then they were in the follicular phase). I was actually concerned for awhile that I didn't o...obviously I did...but because I didn't have a temp change I had a few drinks and jumped in the hot tub after skiing. though hopefully my lil bean hadn't implanted yet. 

LOL. Jen, I guess you are right about the BD. Though calling it anything else seems pornographic... oh and nice dip today!! better take DH up on his promise to :sex: tonight!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Traskey, our charts _do_ look similar. I don't do opk's though... but I _feel_ really fertile today, if that counts for anything. :haha:
Logan, you and Traskey and I seem to be right in sync. When do you ladies plan on testing? (I know, I'm rushing things. I'm just wondering.:))
Andrea, I had forgotten about all that, with the suspected early ov'ing and then the skiing... gives us all hope!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, btw, what do you all think of the new ff? Seems pretty much the same to me, honestly.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Oh, btw, what do you all think of the new ff? Seems pretty much the same to me, honestly.

looks pretty much the same to me too, just a little prettier


----------



## Traskey

If I start getting poas syndrome then it's 10 dpo so next Sunday/Monday. If i'm good then i'll wait a bit longer. I have some of the 10 level pg tests this month so may be tempted :haha:

Looks like you are right in your most fertile phase :D and yes, FF looked the same to me just sharper!


----------



## Sun_Flower

10dpo will be Tuesday for me. I'll probably be a POAS-aholic and do a test then. At least I've got internet cheapies this time, lol


----------



## lilrojo

Depends on when I get my pos.. at the earliest 9dpo.. usually wait till 10dpo though.. so hopefully St Pattys Day or the day after for me..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah, St. Patty's Day will probably be 10-12 dpo for me, too... I guess it would be as good a day as any to test. But I won't. Unless I cave. But I'm pretty sure I can be strong and wait until at least the 19th.


----------



## lilrojo

ugh.. your strong willed.. AR!! I know I wont be able to wait.. last time started testing at 6dpo lol! At least I have some cheapies this time around! Just cant wait to be there already..

P.S. Im alot Irish so hoping the luck will help my St. Pattys day BFP


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, not strong willed so much as I got one :bfn: and decided I didn't want another one. Since then, I make myself wait until I'm really late. And AF always comes before that happens.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, I don't have that kind of self control. I poas at 6DPO. 

Traskey, the 10 miu tests are rubbish (at least the ones I have used) I got the faintest of positives at 14DPO and didn't get a really bright one until 18 DPO. Whereas with FRER I got a definite positive at 10 DPO. Yay!! Glad we are heading into the 2WW...maybe with some Irish luck we will have a bunch more :bfp:!!! :dust:


----------



## sept10

Well i am irish so a st. Paddys day +ve would be good...but i'll only be 6ish dpo so unlikely but i am more then happy to lend my lucky irishness to you ladies testing around that date!!!

darker but not quite positive OPK this evening and i think i spotted some ewcm.....hoping for ovulation early this month...cd15 or cd16 would be a nice surprise...usually have to wait till cd17/18!!

xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh had a killer headache today, and itchy armpits (very odd). Had a runny nose and sticky eyes and other grossness. Been really tired and over emotional too. This could all combine to be me coming down with something, so I'm not letting myself get too hopeful. Hope everyone's ok!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, I have *one* test in the cabinet. If I had a stash like you did, I'd be poas at 6 dpo, too!!! :haha:
Sarah, just think-- if you ov early, tomorrow or Monday, you could test on st pat's day and put that irish luck to good use! 
Rachel, feel better soon! 
I can't wait 'til it's time to start testing and someone gets that :bfp:!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies 

When is st paddies day????

Sf itchy Armpits that's funny ov not for u 
Xxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

BFN for me this morning. No idea why i decided to POAS at 8dpo, lol! my fault for buying cheapies to feed my habit!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, sorry about the bfn. it's still early, fx'd!!

I'm so mad, I guess I slept pass my alarm & didn't wake up till at hour later (6:30). My temp was sky high & I don't think it's reliable at all. I entered anyway tho. It did one of those open circle things. Does anyone know if your temp will shift automatically as your coming out of sleep?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh & Rachel, I've heard of sore bb's near armpits being a symptom, but I wonder if itchy armpits is yours? FX'd!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, St Patrick's Day is March 17. 
Rachel, sorry about the bfn, but it IS early... FX'd! 
Ysa, I have no idea about your question. But I agree... that temp looks sort of goofy on your chart... did you try putting it into a bbt adjuster and see what comes up? I don't know where to find one, but I've heard there are free ones online...
AFM, temp is up by .2 today. So goodness knows what that means. Don't know if I o'd yesterday or today or not yet or WHAT!! Hopefully not a loooong time ago, 'cause we haven't bd since Thursday. These late nights are killing me. Last night DH didn't get home until midnight. Ugh. I said, how about tomorrow? So hopefully it's not too late and we didn't miss our egg. I don't know. At this point, I'm just getting really tired of the whole thing. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, so I found a bbt adjuster , but it says that if you took your temp an hour later than usual, your adjusted temp is 97.6... not much of a difference...


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I hear you Amyrillis! My temp has gone down again. I have no idea what's going on unless it was the disturbed sleep last night but my CBFM has gone down to low so at the moment I am paying more attention to that than the temps!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Traskey, I see what you mean. You still haven't had a big rise, either... I think you're right, going by the cbfm.


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, I had a runny nose and was super emotional too!! Hopefully this is a sign of your :bfp:!!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Rachel, 8 DPO is way too early...I took tests from 6-25 DPO and on the cheapies it didn't show up until 11 DPO and it was still super faint on some tests (here is my many tests). And yes I may be a bit of a poas addict.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6









photo 1.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DrGomps

ysatis, great rise!!! looks like you already oed and DH being away won't impact your ability to conceive at all this cycle. Fx'ed!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

lmao Andrea I knew it was too early, but I still did it. Fingers crossed something will develop!


----------



## DrGomps

Sun_Flower said:


> lmao Andrea I knew it was too early, but I still did it. Fingers crossed something will develop!

Yeah, I have a problem. POAS addicts unite!! LOL.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> ysatis, great rise!!! looks like you already oed and DH being away won't impact your ability to conceive at all this cycle. Fx'ed!!!

That first night DH was gone, (Friday night), I turn the AC down super low (like 65), because the cold helps me sleep & I don't sleep well w/o him.. Do you know if the room tempature can affect your bbt? In my head, I feel like I've already O'd, like why the sky high temp this morning? And even with what Jen said earlier (thanks Jen!) about my 'adjusted' temp, it only would have brought it down by .2 degrees (so 97.6).. :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

the temp could effect your bbt, but not too much as the body has many systems in place to thermoregulate,plus I imagine you have more covers on when its colder. I have a hard time sleeping without DH, though lately sleeping with DH is all I get since he works so much!! 

Oh I got more geeky gear...need to really stop...but I am under the mentality if you build it they will come!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0822.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0827.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0800.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0797.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0799.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love the iBaby cap! Too cute


----------



## DrGomps

even more...DH is threatening to take away my credit cards...LOL!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0798.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0795.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0796.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0794.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, and the iPood! I want one :)


----------



## DrGomps

they are from cafepress.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks, deff going to save that site :)


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all doing well.. some in the 2ww yay... Im almost there.. few more days I think... Cd17 for me.. hopefully we all get our BFPs in a few weeks..

edit to add: I love cafepress.. bought so much cool stuff on there.. and you can get anything..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, I'm going through the 'funny' section, for babies, & i'm going to need to save because I think I want it all.. they're SO cute


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, its great right??? Love it!!! 

Yay for the tww!!


----------



## lilrojo

I havent looked at the baby things on there yet... will have to now.. haha..


----------



## babydustcass

hahahaha OMG Gomps, i LOVE the Ipood one! I am def going to have to get that when I have a likkle bean inside.

YAY, today temps confirmed I have O'd and currently 3dpo... 7 days till testing if I can hold out... Im not making promises, I have IC's too and the temptation to test is overpowering sometimes.

Sorry I have been MIA girls, just had a lot of pages of chatter to catch up on and think i read everything! I have been spending the weekend with my family, I have been working so hard the past couple of weeks, we havent had any family time so we all had the weekend off for fun family things. Today we went to Water World in stoke on Trent, it was so fun and George had a blast! I think it was like heaven for him, he loves rides, slides and swimming. I do wish this cold weather would hurry up and make way for the sunshine though, i am over the cold all ready.


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol for those of you who haven't seen the great sperm race (a documentary of sorts, it puts everything into perspective) here's the link. I'm watching it now, it's amazing

The Great Sperm Race


----------



## Traskey

Ohhhhhhhh, thanks for the link. I am going to watch that as soon as Blue Bloods is over :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

it's actually a bit depressing, makes you think 'how the HELL does anyone ever get pregnant?' lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... still neg opk today.. so who knows whats up.. todays almosts seems lighter than yesterdays.. but will keep testing and dtd... this is the stuff that stresses me out.. ugh.. oh well try not to let it bother me..Hope your all well..


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh cool I will give it a watch in the morning 
Nite gals xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The ads at the bottom of my screen are for t-shirts: "I can grow people... what's your super power?" and "baby by Mike." 
What did pregnant women and babies wear before cafepress and thinkgeek? Seriously. :)
Rachel, I'm thinking of you... I really hope you get that :bfp:!! 
Ysatis, you're welcome! I really think you o'd already, too. But we'll see... 
Cassie, yay for your confirmation!! Good luck! 
Everyone else, don't you wish it was obvious when you ov? Seems like temps and opks and charting can only go so far... I'm just confused right now. (TMI) CM seems to be alternating between yellow and creamy and brown and sticky and clear and streaked and stretchy... ugh!! Just for that, we're gonna bd tonight and probably tomorrow, esp. since libido is still up, but I'm pretty sure this is not our cycle. 
Oh! And ladies, the cat is out of the bag. I was sitting at lunch today with my mom, my brother, my dad, and his girlfriend, Donna. And Donna asked, so when are you going to have more kids? And I couldn't help it. I started to cry, and I told them we've been trying since August. 
I'm sort of relieved not to have to keep the secret anymore, but I'm a little worried now that they'll judge me, and constantly ask if I'm pregnant, and get suspicious if I'm a little bloated... Sigh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I hope your family won't make this whole process anymore difficult than it is & that they'll support you! It has to be so hard trying for that long and no results yet.. I'm sure it will happen soon though.. If you keep a PMA it's probably going to happen sooner.. :)

AFM - I noticed some ewcm this afternoon & i've been craving OH so when he got home from his hunting trip I pounced him! Won't do any good if I've already O'd, but it just felt right! And I couldn't resist using a soft cup, (just in case!) :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think my mom and Donna will be fine. My brother, who knows. My dad... argh. Already he was telling me to relax and let it happen in its own time. I'm like, yeah, okay Dad, whatever. Donna understands, because she was never able to have kids. I don't know how long she tried before she found out that she couldn't. But she's also a nurse on the labor and delivery floor, so she understands the ins and outs of everything. I'm actually glad she knows. 
I just feel like every time we complain about not having enough money or every time my son acts up, everyone is going to think I'm crazy for wanting another kid. And it's hard for me to say, screw them, who cares what they think. :)
Maybe you didn't ov yet after all! Good luck!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wacko: lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Think I'm on my way to a positive OPK! So confusing! Taking a picture now..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Now that it's dried, it looks super positive.. Yay!! :happydance: Now what?? LOL, we BD this evening & I stuck a soft cup in after.. Should we be sure to BD the next 2 or so nights too?


----------



## DrGomps

oooh...definitely positive Ysatis!! get to :sex:!!! catch that egg!!! 
Fx'ed and :dust:!!!

Jen, :hugs: hopefully your family will be supportive. I was trying since august too, though not really as active until these last few cycles...I honestly thought it would happen right away. 

Rachel, I couldn't watch that link...its not available to play in the us. Grrr..

Saw "Just go with it today" loved it!! Love adam sandler, not just because he is a member of the tribe, but he is just so hilarious!!
Its raining and super nasty here and windy, but yay its warmer!! 
Oh and this is totally TMI, but like I mentioned my libido is up and on the way home on the subway I was so wet I was afraid I was miscarrying and wanted to check so badly!! But just lots of CM. *phew* I am so paranoid. 

I puked this evening. Ugh...still not feeling 100%. Hope this is not the start of fullblown ms.


----------



## lilrojo

FG.. I would say thats positive too... get bding and catch that eggy!! 

Mine not quite there yet.. hopefully soon..almost seemed like todays was lighter than yesterdays.. but i know that can happen so not too worried about it.. should get a pos anyday now though..


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies 
how are we all feeling????

good for you ysa grab that man make a baby lol 

ive woken up with sore nips arrhh fxed 

xxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, my mom said she saw that movie & when she left the theatre she told me to go see it cause it was so good.. I might just have to now.. :)

Logan, some of mine would get lighter then darker & back & forth.. That's why I was so confused! But of course, you have a experience with OPK's & this was my first month, so I had no idea what was going on.. fx'd you get your positive soon! :)

Stacey, how many dpo are you?

AFM, I had a temp dip this morning, does this mean that I'm most likely O'ing today? I guess I'll know by tomorrow & what that temp shows, whether it's a rise or not..?


----------



## sspencer99

ysa i soo wnat to see that im like so in love with adam sandler the only film that dissapointed me was funny people which did not even put a smile on my face hehe 

i have no idea im not as on track as you guys i could poss only be three dpo
but its sooo weird my nips are hard and sore (wow i acually just sarted laughing at the word nips) 
im sooo gay haa 

xxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, yeah, he's pretty funny.. Whenever I think of really funny movies, I think of 'Due Date' with Robert Downing Jr. *while drooling* lol, that was a pretty funny movie though.. I want to get it on Netflix so OH can see it with me, the whole theatre was dying with laughter..

Hopefully the sore nips are the first sign for you of a future bfp! ;) fx'd


----------



## sspencer99

lol due date was funny the bit in the truck when they go over the pot holes justs makes me cry with laughter :rofl:

fx'd it is i want this too bad lol :blush:

how did you find soft cups no where in the uk sells them i can only get them over that net i may have to give them a try if its bfn xxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, our convenience stores sell them, that's where I got mine.. I think Andrea got hers over the internet, not sure?


----------



## sspencer99

ohh sorry i ment how was it using them was it ok or uncomfortable x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

They were fine.. Didn't even feel them once they were in.. OH had to remind me to take it out this morning or else I would've forgotten.. You can't tell at all.


----------



## sspencer99

ohh really deffo mite have to give them a try then xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I agree-- looks positive to me!! Yay!! (The libido never lies.) :haha:
Andrea, sorry about your ms... hopefully it's that, though, and not a flu-bug or something. I never actually puked, but I know some women get really used to it and even go puke in the bathroom at work and brush their teeth and move right on with their day. Ugh. Hopefully yours won't be that bad. :thumbup:
AFM, we bd'd last night after a discussion about how "I don't just want you for your sperm." I'm sure that sounds familiar to you ladies. :) Then I lay with legs up while he went in the living room and watched TV. Better that than sit there and make fun of me. :)
This morning, another temp dip... So I guess we'll be dtd again tonight... I really feel like this is ov day. And I might have had some ewcm, but could've been the other stuff. Ugh. 
FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Jen! I see your dip, looks good! If you Ov today & I Ov today, then we'll both have Novemember 28th due dates! :) I can't believe, here I am Ov'ing 4 days late though..! Thanksgiving due date is deff out the window now, but would be happy with a baby in my arms in 9 months, period.. :)

I was a puker when pregnant.. I don't puke for anything, my stomach's not like that.. But boy was I sick.. I was pale & shakey all the time, I wanted to crawl in a ball and just sleep through it.. But not everyone is like that.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ysa, I agree-- looks positive to me!! Yay!! (The libido never lies.) :haha:


And yes, I was soo proud of myself last night! I noticed my increased sex drive & then ewcm & then after we had already BD, a positive opk! :happydance: I feel more intune with my body now! :)


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, funny people was disappointing. Just go with it was great though!! 
Fx'd on the symptom, know its early, but you never know!! When are you going to test??

Ysatis, dip is good...hopefully you get a nice rise tomorrow....keep on :sex: !!

Jen, Hopefully today is your O day...and it was definitely ms yesterday, not a bug. so far today I am okay. Make sure you dtd today (if you can!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm really hoping so! Once I get a negative OPK, does that mean that I've already Ov'd, or just that my surge is gone?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, got sent home from work this afternoon :( had a nosebleed and felt really faint, sick and dizzy. Meh. Sitting on the sofa feeling sorry for myself, not good. Hope you're all ok! xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, hope that's a good sign!! :happydance:

Sorry your feeling bad though.. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... hope your all doing well.. Im due to ovulate today too... then we could all be due the 28th.. haha.. that would be so cool... we also dtd last night.. just for fun and totally in the mood.. instead of baby making completely on the brain it was just fun.. lol! might have to talk dh into a session tonight lol, as my libido still feels on high.. 

Cd18... wahoo...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Question: I just took my OPK this morning.. It's still showing positive, it's the same color as the ontrol line.. Last night it was a tab bit darker than the control line.. Does that mean that I'll Ov in the next 24-48 hours so could be tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, it could be your are catching the surge in the downward phase, so likely imminent...bd now is the most important thing!! Fx'ed for you!!

Yay for high libido Logan!! Catch that egg!!

Rachel, I think your pregnant!! I had blood in my nose before I got my :bfp:!!! Have a good feeling about this cycle for you!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> Rachel, I think your pregnant!! I had blood in my nose before I got my :bfp:!!! Have a good feeling about this cycle for you!!

That's what I was thinking! 'Didn't Andrea get blood in her nose?' FX'd for you Rachel!! This could be it! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea... are you ready for your appt tomorrow.. you must be excited...

Ysa-i agree it could your surge on the way down.. I caught mine like that once...

cant believe were all gonna be in the TWW together.. crazy..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> cant believe were all gonna be in the TWW together.. crazy..

It's going to be exciting! We're bound to SS together & if we're the same DPO, it will be all the more fun.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha..I know then if we all get our BFPs.. we can go through first tri being dead together.. lol and showing off our belly bumps!

Ysa-when do you think your going to test now.. since your ov. later..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Probably 3/21, unless I break before then.. If I wait until 3/21, I'll be 14dpo, but I'll probably start at 9 or 10 dpo, even tho it's too early, because I've got all these IC's in the house now.. How about you?


----------



## sspencer99

andrea i have no idea when im going to test ive got the cheapies so its not a big problem if i get carried away id love to wait till af dont show but who am i kidding i will hold on till 4days before af is due 

the wiered thing is i had symptoms last cycle ughhhh????

but my nipples are so sore to touch and my dh said my bbs look wierd (they look the same to me) maybe a bit pointer 

i soo hope this is it im bad keep going to the loo to see if i can see the smallest littlest bit of IB lol 

xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

if anyone made sance of what i just said :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, made sense.. Last TWW I was all but checking my TP w/ a microscope for IB so I know how that is.. And I'm glad I went through last cycle & remember how sore my bb's got so I've got something to compare this tww to.. I didn't really have much to compare symptoms to last cycle because it was my first off of BCP's..

If you don't get a bfp this cycle (really hoping you do!) What will you do different next cycle that you didn't do this one?


----------



## sspencer99

do you know what i actually dont have a clue 

i want to try soft cups 
i cant do that whole taking body tem thats way above me i cant get up for work let alone to take tems that i dont rele understand haaa 

deffo more bding as this cycle we dtd 3 times as i was out on sat and had work at 6:30am sunday so it was early to bed sat and sun 
im eating more healthy and feel like im starting to gain my weight back after coming of bcp as im very under weight but healty for it i dont have an eating disorder as most people seem to think my nan reached 6 1/2 stone through her 1st pg altough i weigh alot more than that lol 

also ive stoped smoking during the day and cut down only smoke after work now 

what about you ysa and every one what would you do different maybe i could nab some ideas 

xxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Im hoping to do my first ic test on St. Pattys Day, so the 17th.. and see what happens from then. prob everyday after lol...

Dont think I will do anything different...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

17th was going to be my original test date.. So we'll see, I might start there (i'll be 10dpo)

I don't think I'll do anything diff either.. Continue doing opk's, now that I finally got my positive, i'm in love with them! continue temping, It's neat seeing everything laid out on a chart & for the first time i feel like i'm actually starting to understand my body.. And keep a PMA! it was hard this cycle for those first couple days of testing w/ the opk's, but my week of waiting for a positive deff paid off! :)


----------



## sept10

Well i'm not sure if it was my wishing for an earlier ovulation or all of your lots influence some how getting from my laptop to my ovaries:haha: but i think i might just have Ovulated yesterday or today:happydance:!!!!! Hurray!!!!!!! CD 15/16 instead of 17/18.......but i'm still not sure:nope:. 

I'm usually really in tune with my body but just don't know.....pre ovulation temps have been higher this month, then got a huge dip yesterday....don't normally then temp way up again today....normally i get strong ovulation pains on the right side but only some gentle cramping on th left last night.......hardly noticed much ewcm and last month there was definitley more the night before and day of ovulation. However i got a positive OPK last night and its negative this evening.......so have i ovulated????????? i'm going to do another OPK later tonight to check as i did do it later in the evening yesterday when it was positive........also DH is working shifts now but FX'd he will still be up for some BDing tonight and tomorrow night...might as well keep going just in case these OPKs are wrong and i haven't ovulated.......what do you girls think.....can you have a look at my chart

i really hope i have or am about to then i'll be back on track with quite a few of ye and we can SS and test together!!!!!

sf- symptoms sound good....think we may have another BFP soon!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel... sounds so promising!! I really think this is your month. I know, we shouldn't get all worked up about it, so I'll try not to. But I'm really hoping for you! 
Yay for TWW together!! 
Ooh, if you guys are all going to test on the 17th... there'll be added pressure... argh! But I think I can resist it. :)
As for what we'll do different next month... I might keep temping, might not. I know I need to be less obsessive about it, but I _like_ temping. I don't know. Maybe one more month of temping and then I'll quit. But I'm going to try to pretend we're ntnp. See if that helps. 
Oh, November 28 is my ex's birthday. Actually it would probably be the 29th for me, because it'll be a scheduled c-section, and my doctor does those on Tuesday, I hear. :)
So, I had more ewcm today, and libido's still up... temp dip... Gotta get the man to dtd one more time... maybe two more times... 
:happydance:Happy Ovulation Day, everybody!! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sarah, maybe it's like what Andrea & Logan have said to me.. Maybe you caught your positive OPK when you were coming off of your sruge..? Of course I really don't know anythign about OPK's as everything I've learned have been from you ladies!!! So maybe we should just wait for someone else to answer..? LOL FX'd for you though!

Looks like a decent dip yesterday, fx'd that your temps rise some more tomorrow!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Sarah, could be... isn't that weird? I mean, I've heard that ladies can sync up when they spend a lot of time together, but this can't be anything more than mental... we're across oceans! It does look like you could've o'd, though. Keep opk'ing and bd'ing!! 
I would looooove for us all to be ss-- I mean, NOT ss!-- together!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and let me add, I LOVE that my ticker says, "I ovulate today!" 
Makes me want to jump up and down every time I see it. 
Yeah, I'm a nerd.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> :happydance:Happy Ovulation Day, everybody!! :happydance:

:dance: yay!! :dance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I would looooove for us all to be ss-- I mean, NOT ss!-- together!

HAHA, LOL - me too!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't think I'll be TOO disappointed if I don't get that BFP this cycle.. I'm just trying to prepare myself for the what if... I think you should keep a PMA, but a part of that is preparing yourself in case you don't get that positive right? So that your not crushed if AF arrives? So I have 2 things to look forward to next cycle in case I don't get that BFP...

1. I'll be turning 21 & can go out (in public) for my first drink! :dance:

2. I'll have 1 extra month so that I can get my tattoo touched up (finally).

If I do get my BFP, I'll have to wait 9 months for these plus however much longer because I plan on BFíng.. I won't be the least bit disappointed though if I have to wait on these though! :)


----------



## sept10

FG - well hopefully it will be a BFP but those are good things to look forward to if not! I always try to think of things to treat myself to if its a BFN like inviting friends round for some drinks or going shopping and buying something nice for myself!! 

would be soooo cool if we all ovulate together!!! 

watching that sperm race thing though and thinking...omg this is impossible!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I saw that video somewhere else on here, but I can't open it.. It says something about it not being available.. I really would like to see it though!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think it's a good idea to prepare yourself for the BFN. 
Does anyone know what would make me have more ewcm this month? I (TMI) just went to the bathroom and had a bunch! I mean, I'm glad it's there, and this was _definitely_ egg white, but I don't know why I'm having so much this cycle. Since I came off bcp, I haven't had much at all... and I'm not taking anything that would increase it... only thing I changed this cycle was prenatal vitamins. That wouldn't do it, would it? Unless maybe they've just improved my overall health and the ewcm was a by-product of that? I do feel healthier since I've started taking them.


----------



## sept10

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I saw that video somewhere else on here, but I can't open it.. It says something about it not being available.. I really would like to see it though!

try copying and pasting this link

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/4od#3057299

its an english channels website so you might have problems opening it with your american IP address....goodluck


----------



## DrGomps

sept, think you are definitely Oing today...based on your chart and your OPK...Fx'ed!!! I would definitely :sex: tonight, tomorrow is probably too late. 

So crazy...many of your cycles have somehow synced again (minus Rachel and Stacey who are ahead and me obviously). They say if you spend enough time with women your cycles sync...maybe it works virtually too. LOL!!

I am so excited for tomorrow...counting down the hours!!! 25.5 hours!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sept10 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> I saw that video somewhere else on here, but I can't open it.. It says something about it not being available.. I really would like to see it though!
> 
> try copying and pasting this link
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/4od#3057299
> 
> its an english channels website so you might have problems opening it with your american IP address....goodluckClick to expand...

still nopt working.. maybe i'll youtube it.. it's bound to be there somewhere!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's on youtube. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM
:)
EDIT: I didn't realize it would put the actual video in my post... well if you want to type it in, it's wwwDOTyoutubeDOTcom/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Whooo hoo, thanks Jen!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ysatis - that's a really good idea.

Things I can look forward to if I don't get my BFP:

1. Having a drink at my grandparent's 50th wedding anniversary celebration.
2. Going Ice Skating with my OH, SIL and BIL

trying to ignore the fact that I had to think really hard for anything to look forward to, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

SF would you iceskate if you were pregnant? I love ice skating and DH plays hockey and there are lots of nice rinks in nyc (free ones too!). THough its already march...so not something I really have to worry about. Am going to go bowling though. LOL. So american I know.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

This is great... but I can't help but think... how would you like to get that call from the casting agent-- we have a part for you-- you'll be playing a sperm, waiting in the epidydimis...


----------



## sept10

AmaryllisRed said:


> This is great... but I can't help but think... how would you like to get that call from the casting agent-- we have a part for you-- you'll be playing a sperm, waiting in the epidydimis...

LOL:haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> This is great... but I can't help but think... how would you like to get that call from the casting agent-- we have a part for you-- you'll be playing a sperm, waiting in the epidydimis...

:rofl: LOL

Is the video supposed to be longer? Seemed like it cut off quick.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It should be ten minutes-- it's just part one. If you watch it on youtube, it will suggest the others to you. I'm not sure how many parts there are to it. I think it's maybe a little over an hour, and each part is around ten minutes.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh, awesome.. thanks xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrGomps said:


> SF would you iceskate if you were pregnant? I love ice skating and DH plays hockey and there are lots of nice rinks in nyc (free ones too!). THough its already march...so not something I really have to worry about. Am going to go bowling though. LOL. So american I know.

lol well considering that my ice skating mostly consists of me falling down repeatedly, I'd definitely not go if I was pregnant :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

LOL I skate the same way. So definitely no ice skating (or rollerskating) for me while pregnant! Bowling, eh... probably until I get so big that I feel like I'm carrying a bowling ball around all the time already... we just took our son a few months ago and he really likes it, so we'll probably go back. I definitely plan to be a much more relaxed pregnant lady this time around. 
If I don't get pregnant this time... sigh... sad to say there really isn't much I'll be doing that I couldn't if I were pregnant. But I will be happy to have another month of NOT being exhausted, nauseated, and emotional. :)


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> LOL I skate the same way. So definitely no ice skating (or rollerskating) for me while pregnant! Bowling, eh... probably until I get so big that I feel like I'm carrying a bowling ball around all the time already... we just took our son a few months ago and he really likes it, so we'll probably go back. I definitely plan to be a much more relaxed pregnant lady this time around.
> If I don't get pregnant this time... sigh... sad to say there really isn't much I'll be doing that I couldn't if I were pregnant. But I will be happy to have another month of NOT being exhausted, nauseated, and emotional. :)

At least there is a small blessing of not being pregnant...no nausea, crazy emotions or exhaustion...oh and you can have some aspirin for a headache and some wine. :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I take tylenol-- which my dr told me was okay to take during pregnancy, as long as it's regular strength and not extra. (Which reminds, me, I should start weaning myself off extra strength.) 
And I don't drink. :)


----------



## DrGomps

oh...so the drinking thing doesn't really apply to you. LOL. thats a good thing. Honestly think I may go home and go watch the amazing sperm race.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It's pretty good! Still watching it.. In between phone calls of course..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I watched/listened to the first ten minutes. I'll have to finish it later. 
It really does make you wonder how anyone ever gets pregnant, doesn't it?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah. lol.. put's everything into perspective..


----------



## DrGomps

watching the sperm race...made me think of this...funny...not scientific...but gotta love woody allen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFQUOElTwgU


----------



## sept10

took another OPK just now and still -ve, think we will aim to BD again tonight and tomorrow and i'll keep doing OPK just in case i haven't O'd and i get a surge tomorrow......i just can't believe i've ovulated early cause 

1. not much EWCM (sorry TMI but last couple of cycles theres been loads day before O)
2. All 5 cycles i've ovulate form right side with strong O pains....and this time only gentle cramps on the left last night

its only really the +OPK thats signally i've O'd and i've not used these ones before (IC - one step). 

Well FX'd i have and temps go up cause then i'm in sink with a few of you and if not hopefully DH will be rearing to go later....bless...

thanks for all your feedback girls...goodluck and enjoy your appointment tomorrow Andrea!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd keep testing too if i were you.. you know your body better than anyone/thing else.. fx'd you have ov'd tho because you'll be right w/ most of us! :)

Totally thought my opk's were starting to get a little lighter but then there's my last test.. Test line seems much darker than control line.. control line seems faded through most of it.. hmm


----------



## lilrojo

They do look pretty positive.. hmmm.. thats wierd never had a pos.. then light.. then another pos.. I have heard though that some women get a pos (their body gears up to o then for some reason it doesnt and tries again) again pos.. just keep bding and checking.. 

I dont think Im oving today have to change my ticker... neg opks.. they seem lighter yet.. so who knows keep testing.. and bding lol!

:(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, maybe it's only O day for me after all! FX'd for everyone... so frustrating when we don't know what the heck is going on. 
DH seems to be sort of sick today... coughing and stuff... but I'm hoping I can get one last BD out of him. Can't let all that ewcm go to waste! 
Oh, and we borrowed Inception to watch tonight... heard it was confusing... we'll see.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Inception was SO good! a little confusing, but if you keep up with it, you'll get it.. I paid to watch it twice in theatres :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cool. I'll try my best. I am kind of tired by the end of the day, but I'll try to keep up. If nothing else, I like Leo... 
Oh, and I've caught myself using the "Thanks" button as a "like" button, too. I don't like it when things don't have a "like" button. 
Okay, so has anyone considered this: If we get prego this cycle, we'll have turkey babies, more or less. If next cycle, Christmas-ish babies. You always hear how kids born around Christmas get shortchanged on presents. Anyone thinking about _not _trying next cycle to avoid having a Christmas baby?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, I use the Thanks as thanks, but as like also.. probably more so like then thanks.. I saw a post earlier about someone who decided to take this cycle off because they didn't want a Christmas baby.. It wouldn't bother me one bit.


----------



## lilrojo

Wouldnt bother me either.. a christmas baby would just make christmas even better... as long as it didnt come on christmas or christmas eve.. I have a daughter so Christmas is very important... Santa has to come.. Were just gonna keep trying until it happens.. hopefully sooner rather than later..

I try to stay positive.. but test after test of neg opks just brings me down.. lol! So annoying.. but hopefully all worth it in the end...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Grrrr.... our son is asleep in bed, DH has come home and it's almost time to watch the movie, and his brother shows up! I'm angry. For a number of reasons. As you can imagine.:growlmad:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd be angry too! Hope he doesn't stay long.. 

So, I'm announcing this here cause I can't say it on my FB!! My dog is pregnant before I am! Ugh


----------



## sept10

DH was supposed to finish at 11pm last night and didn't get home till 3am!!! woke me up and still managed to DTD...somewhat sleepy mode....but temps up this morning!!!!!! woohoo...think this means i O'd either sunday or yesterday!!!!! fx'd temps stay up tomorrow!!!

FG - LOL bout your dog.....hehe you'll get there too :)


----------



## sept10

oh forgot to mention.....i always thought we would take a month off to avoid christmas....but now after 5 cycles and this would be a 6th.....no way we are stopping and the more i think about it the more i think a christmas baby would be really special......


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sept I'm the same, always said I didn't want a Christmas baby, but now I think it sounds magical (possibly due to the fact that I got a BFN this morning at 10dpo and there's no WAY I'm taking a month off TTC!!!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Huge dip this morning.. Hope this is it! [-o&lt; I'd really like to me on the other side of the TWW! I don't know if I can convince OH to have another go at it tonight.. I keep thinking I've Ovulated, tell him 'this is it!' & then I'm proved wrong. Hopefully the :spermy: from last night are enough to catch that eggy.

EDIT: Since I'm Ovulating SO late, does this mean that my cycles are longer? I've always had about 28 day cycles, but now I'm assuming that it was because I was on BC.. I had been on BC for 3 years & never paid attention to what my cycles were before BC.. Could they be getting longer though?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysatis, your chart confounds me. :shrug: Maybe things are weird because you're still regulating after bc? I dunno. Too funny about your dog, though... 
Awww, Rachel, sorry about the BFN. But remember, only a small percentage of women actually get that advertised +ve at 10 dpo. And worst case scenario, we're here to go through another month together. :hugs:
Yay, Sarah! Moving on to the 2WW, now! 
Well, DH finally came in last night and we watched Inception (which was too long, IMO, but still good), and by then it was midnight-- WAY past my bedtime-- but I wasn't going to bed without dtd. I was pretty sure I o'd yesterday. 
So thank goodness we did, because temp shot up a whole degree this morning. I doubt we'll dtd again tonight... so... the 2ww has begun!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

When you're on BC, since you're not ov'ing, you can't go by that. When you come off, it doesn't really matter what your cycles were like before, because some women go right back to it and some don't. 
I was on bc for almost 3 years. I don't really remember what my cycles were like before, either, except that they seemed pretty normal and regular. Since coming off, my cycles have been 38, 33, 35, 16, 34, 31. And this one looks like it might be 31 too, assuming :witch: comes. (Boo.) 
So short answer, yeah, your cycles could be getting longer. Remember, your LP doesn't change from one cycle to the next, so if you ov later, you will have a longer cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, Inception was long (sorry, forgot to tell you that part).. I remember getting way more out of it the 2nd time I watched it, Leo always chooses his movies really well, and I like puzzling films.. :shrug: And the music, it gives me goosebumps! :)

Wow, nice temp rise Jen.. I'm hoping for one tomorrow! Looks like if i get my bfp this cycle (and assuming I Ov' today...) I'll be looking at an 11/29 due date.. There's only 30 days in November so I hope I Ov' today or else a couple of you will have a November due date & I'll be in December..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh lovely, if I have a 14 day lp, assuming af comes this cycle & that I Ov today, it will be a 34 day cycle.. Yikes!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's what mine were like, and I think Andrea's, too. Hovering around 34 days with ov around cd 21-22. Of course I only started temping middle of the cycle before last, so I'm assuming about when I o'd. It stinks, but at least you get af less often. Anyway, it could take you up to a year to settle into a pattern after bc, plus the mc might've shaken things up, too. I think the best thing to do is keep temping and using opk's so you get the best idea possible of when you ov.


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I'd be angry too! Hope he doesn't stay long..
> 
> So, I'm announcing this here cause I can't say it on my FB!! My dog is pregnant before I am! Ugh

awe congrats to ur doggie my cat brought a bf home the other day so im geussing sell be there before my too 
i love kittens but dh cant stand the noise and mess haha and the fact they get more attention lol 

ar how funny my dh friend came over friday my o day he stayed late 
i fell asleep waiting for him to go woke up around 1am and just balled my eyes out went mental at him after 2hr of him saying sorry i gave in and dtd 
lol xxx

that will be a great conception story haaaa xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, yeah inception is super long. I need to watch it again...don't think I fully understand it. nice rise!! yay for oing!!

Ysatis, its possible one was fainter and then there was a darker one because the urine was more dilute then more concentrated...I would say you probably are oing today. Oh and I know how you feel about your dog getting pregnant. When I was ttc I would get jealous of my mice and I kill their babies!! Ugh.

Rachel, sorry about the :bfn: what test did you take? I would say this early you would have to take a frer to get anything accurate. Fx'ed this is your month!!! 

Stacey, how are you feeling? 

Sept...yay for the 2WW! Fx'ed this is your month. 

Scan is today!! Can't wait!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Let us know how the scan goes today! GL


----------



## sspencer99

andrea i actually feel really good better than i normally do lol 

ive woken up with a few spots and a coldsore :cry:

still got the sore nipple thou and they rele hurt when i get in the bath last nite ????

also just wanted to ask you what was ur wee wee like 
mines gone cloudy and bitty :wacko:

i hope its normal 

good luck with ur scan today :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh and to add im a waterholic drink at least a litre a day xx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... Hope all is going well for you today... 

Ysa-thats funny about your dog, lol.. fxed your oing today!

Andrea-good luck at your scan, let us know how it goes!

Rachel-Sorry about the BFN, its till quite early though..

AFM-hopefully Im oing today.. and I can leave my ticker.. lol! But we will see lately I have been oing around day 20 as well so hoping for a day earlier.. lol... we will see what the opk says later...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

took an opk, totally negative.. So relieved so I deff know I'm O'ing either today or tomorrow (by the look of my chart, I'd say today but who knows?? I've had a wacky chart.. IMO it started out pretty steady & has been all over the place since like CD15.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Is it really bad of me that I've bribed my OH into :sex: tonight? I know he wants a break, as do I.. But if we don't persevere then we could very well be throwing our chances out the window this month.. He wants something from Bass Pro Shops & asked if I thought we'd be able to fit it into our bills soon (it's sort of expensive), and I said that we can get it on the 15th, my next pay day, if we can :sex: tonight.. All romance is gone at this point! But I'm determined.. :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

aww bless him bribing you dh aint got the brains for that lol 
if he even did hed find himself cooking his own dinner untill he gave in loooool 
i should have been more determined but ive been feeling like the walking dead hehe 

fxd for tonite xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> hed find himself cooking his own dinner untill he gave in loooool

:haha: that's another way


----------



## lilrojo

Lol.. Ysa.. thats funny... do what you gotta do to catch that eggy... tell your oh we said so... hopefully you get that eggy so he doesnt get more things next month..:haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> Lol.. Ysa.. thats funny... do what you gotta do to catch that eggy... tell your oh we said so... hopefully you get that eggy so he doesnt get more things next month..:haha:

LOL, yeah.. the tables will turned & I'll be the one being bribed! He'll make them bigger & more expensive things that he wants to buy! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Last night DH didn't want to do it but I knew it was crucial!! He told me he would give me a "free sex card" to use at a later date. I said, no, how about a "get out of sex free" card for when I don't want to. He said okay. But then he ended up giving in. 
So no, I don't think bribing is bad. You do what you gotta do!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: glad I'm not alone!


----------



## lilrojo

haha..you two are tooo funny...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Just "hid" another facebook friend and her giant prego belly. I'm not blocking them-- they're nice girls-- I just can't look at the bump pictures and hear about the morning sickness and the kicking and the congratulations when are you due how are you feeling blah blah blah. :(
Don't get me wrong-- I am thoroughly happy for you girls if and when you get your BFPs. It's the random facebook bumps popping up all over the place that are hard to look at.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I only used an IC, got tonnes of them lol. I've got one FRER and one CB digital but it's like I don't want to use them, lol!!


----------



## sept10

Love the bribing for DTD...look what TTC is doing to us...although I have to say my DH has been determined this month so we have been daily BDing...even after his 14hour shift at work!! hopefully we will be rewarded with a BFP this month!!!!

so temp still up tomorrow and i should get crosshairs and will officially be in the TWW.....still can't believe i ovulated a whole 3 days earlier this month....do you think it might have anything to do with taking EPO...ive only been taking 2 a day (1000mg in total ) i didn't want to start out straight away taking the full1500 - 3000mg. 

whatever it was i'm happy:happydance:if somewhat still a little doubtfull.....


fx'd FG, Lilrojo and jen that you all get your confirmation of Ovulation too and we are all in the TWW

Andrea - how'd the scan go??????

rachel - sorry bout the BFN, they are horrible but its early days!!

SS - symptoms sound promising....fx'd!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, totally know how you feel.. Although I'm not having to deal w/ any preggo ladies, only ones that have recently had there babies.. Okay okay, 1 person in particular and it's killing me.. Ahh, but we can't do anything.. Just hope that we get our bfp soon! FX'd!!

Sarah, glad your in the tww & hope to be joining you soon! :happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

Wow it's gone a it dead in here I keep checking if Nyones written on here lol
Andrea how was the scan xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It has gone a bit dead.. lol.. I've been online & checking every once in a while, but I'm so swamped with work & trying to get my reports ready for our monthly meetings that I haven't had a chance to write until now.. I was just thinking about Andrea too & how the appointments going/gone..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I just had pancakes cos it's pancake day in the UK... do you guys do that in the US?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No we don't, but I could go for some pancakes right now.. Or maybe waffles! mmm


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Now you've made me hungry.. I had a bowl of oatmeal around 7am, and a granola bar earlier.. I've got to step away & eat.. Probably just have a bowl of cereal, homemade taco's for dinner (we'll see if my spanish comes out & i can make them good).. never made tacos.. It all sounds so good! eek


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol it's actually got Christian origins - it's called Shrove Tuesday, the last day before Lent begins. Traditionally you're supposed to use up all your extra food that's in the house on Shrove Tuesday ready for Ash Wednesday (first day of lent)


----------



## sept10

Had pancakes for dinner too....yum yum:)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmm, I've never heard of it


----------



## sspencer99

Lol me too my mum made me some cause I kept moaning at her to make them 
They were yummy I had lemon n sugar on them and the hubby had honey n lemon 
Feeling sicky now I dnt usually eat sweet things xxx


----------



## sept10

FG - its actually based on christian religion, its called shrove tuesday, its the last day before lent (40 days of self denial and prayer). Traditionally years ago you gave up nice things for the whole of lent.....so on shrove tuesday you used up all the last of your eggs and treated yourself to pancakes!! You then deprived yourself of nice things for the 40days living on basics....then lent ends with Easter!! Growing up we always had to give up something for lent such as chocolate or crisps or something. Most people don't call it shrove tues anymore or do it for any religious reasons...i guess the pancake day just stuck!


----------



## Traskey

You guys across the pond call it Fat Tuesday :) I don't think you eat pancakes though (crepes to you). I'm just chatting to my friend in Michigan and she said you don't really celebrate Shrove Tuesday over there.


----------



## sspencer99

I'm roman catholic and when my husband asked me why it's Pancake day I was like shrove tuesday its the date of the last supper lol I rele should not make things up when I can't remember lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

So yay.. dont have to change my ticker!!! This pic is terrible I know sorry.. my camera doesnt do well in my bathroom lol!! You all know what im up to tonight :happydance:

Too bad didnt dtd last night but oh well
 



Attached Files:







100_4559.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sspencer99

Wooooooooo u go do a big baby dance for us tonite lol

Im off to bed now nite 
Bet that's weird to see for some of u hehee &#57605;

Hope Andre is ok she's normally on here 24/7 &#57378;


----------



## sept10

Lilrojo.......YEY!!!!! go get that egg!!! see you in the TWW in couple of days!!!!


yep...where is Andrea...FX'd all is well....


----------



## Traskey

Oh, apparently you eat jelly doughnuts! Mmmmmm, that would be good too.

That opk looks positive to me so :sex: Good luck!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies, just so excited... I knew it would be positive crazy I know, but just felt like today was the day, woman's intuition maybe.. lol! But gettin busy tonight lol and prob tom night as well to be sure... but excited to be back in the TWW soon! and happy I can leave my ticker for once.. oing a couple days earlier than normal.. so yay..

Oh and there are two because didnt know if I trusted the digital ones.. lol!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies...sorry to keep you all waiting...I had a busy day at work...meetings, had to genotype mice and of course my appointment. so my scan was a little disappointing. I am not quite six weeks, but my doctors office was going by LMP which was jan 18th so that makes me 7 weeks on the dot...but since I was tracking ovulation I am 5 weeks 6 days. So it was too early to see the heartbeat and I am going in again next week. Little disappointing and alittle stressing, but I have looked at lots of websites and my bean looks about in between 5 and 6 which is about right and where it should be. here is a website that has some nice sonograms at different ages: 
https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week4

you can compare those with mine and tell me what you think.

will feel much better after next week and I can see the heartbeat and know its viable. Trying to be positive and optimistic. And feel lucky that I get to see my baby grow over a week.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww look at your little bean! <3 I'm sure everything will be fine when you go next week, and you're right it's a good opportunity to see everything again :)


----------



## DrGomps

I am learning so much from you ladies...shrove...bonfire day!! :D Now I also know where mardi gras comes from. My family is Jewish (though I am not really practicing and am very liberal) so would not have heard of it any other way. Oh and Stacey, the last supper is during passover (Jewish Holiday with unleaven bread celebrating the Jews being delivered from egypt) which goes by a lunar calendar. 

Logan, congrats on your positive opk!!
Traskey...how are you doing?? Looked at your chart and no rise yet...hopefully its soon!
Jen and Ysatis...I made similar deals with my DH last cycle...hopefully you caught the egg!! and ysatis yay for the test being negative today!!

Rachel, like I said with IC's I think you have to be at least 11 DPO to get a :bfp: So I still think your pregnant! How awesome would it be if you all got your :bfp:'s??? I know its probably unlikely, but a girl can dream!! :D


----------



## Traskey

Yay, for the baby scan! That looks amazing and am so excited for you for next week :) Try not to worry too much until then (although I know that's easier said than done!).

I have no idea what is going on with my temps! The CBFM and opk had me ovulating 5 or 6 days ago but my temps haven't risen sharply. We haven't been dtd as DH has been ill so I hope ov hasn't changed!


----------



## DrGomps

I know I shouldnt worry, but also read about a woman with no heartbeat at 5 weeks 6 days and had a blighted ovum...so scared there is something wrong with my bean. Though there clearly is a yolk sac and a embryo pole...just so scared its not developing properly... ugh...wish it was next week already.


----------



## sept10

Your lucky to get scans so early....here its only at 12 weeks and my friend who lives in portsmouth didn't get a scan till 16weeks!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, congrats on your scan! You scan see more in yours than you could in mine at that stage! Just try to stay positive as I'm sure added stress doesn't help you or your bean.. I'm so happy for you! :dance:

Waiting for DH to get home so we can :sex: , he went fishing with his dad after work.. I've got a little more work to catch up on myself so I can wait..

Logan, looks like me & you will be going into the tww together.. when will you be o'ing? today or tomorrow?


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks Ysatis, really was freaking out...the more I am reading the more I was freaking out but then realized that early scans can often lead to mis-diagnosed miscarriages. When did you have your mc again? Again, sorry for your loss...I would be so devastated if I lost my little bean. 

I love you bean, please grow so you can come meet us on the outside. 

I also found this from the american pregnancy association:
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DrGomps

the fetal pole and yolk sac were visible just no heartbeat, probably will happen soon. So I feel better. My bean has made all the milestones so far.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was 6 wks (and 1 day or 2, sad but I don't remember), 8wks by lmp & thanks :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hellooooo, ladies! Site wouldn't load for a few minutes there and I was having a fit-- I have to check on my girls!!!! 
Never heard of Shrove Tuesday... but now I totally want pancakes! Actually, my mom is giving up sweets for Lent, so she had us over tonight for DQ cake. 
Stacey, that cracked me up about the Last Supper!! :rofl:
Logan, can't see too well, but is that a smiley face? :thumbup:
Gomps, I'm sure everything is fine. I guess there are negatives to having a scan so early. Is that your uterus and then the little bean clinging to the side? 
AFM... cramping, headache. Bleh. I don't understand why I always seem to go straight from ovulation to PMS. Shouldn't I get a week of relaxation (and symptom spotting!) in between before it feels like I'm out and the witch is on her way? Seriously!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...How are you all doing.. 

Yes AR, that is a smiley face, lol.. I know terrible pic, for some reason the lighting and all makes them turn out terrible.. oh well.. got another one tonight at 9pm.. so getting busy tonight...

Andrea-dont worry about it all, you will make yourself crazy worrying..leave that to us who have miscarried lol! I went for my us at 7 weeks and you could see the heartbeat.. so stay positive for next weeks, us.. but then I still lost my baby at 12weeks.. so this next time not getting an early us.. dont want to get attached even more..

Ysa- I think i will o sometime overnight.. prob when Im asleep lol.. so were going into it together.. lol we can ss together.. or try not too.. :) It would be so cool we both got our BFPs together too.. then we could be Bump Buddies!! Yay for Bumps!

Well hope the rest of you are doing well... gonna get ready for bed soon, get the LO down and get to bding...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I decided that I don't want my first scan until 12 weeks this time. I had 2 scans early on, the first was when I thought I was pregnant, they didn't just take a blood test, they did a scan also.. Weird, but I didn't complain.. And then a little later on, my actual gyn sent me for an early scan. I don't want it this time though, not til 12 weeks. (tmi) Last pregnancy, I wasn't worried at all about mc until I started getting really bad cramps & blood.. i imagine my cramps were something like contractions would have been (on the other end of the painful scale though, and boy did they hurt).. They came every so often, & got closer & closer until i passed my sac. I think any little twinge/pain this time around will probably freak me out a lot..

Yay for bump buddies!! :) That would be awesome if we all got our bfp's this month!

Andrea, happy 6 weeks!! yay! :)


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry about the pms symptoms...boo!! Is that normal for you?? Fx'ed you caught that eggy!!

Welcome to the 2WW ladies...excited for more :bfp:s!!

Logan...I cant even imagine losing a bean at 12 weeks. :hugs: 

I am now not a fan of early scans...feel like they can cause more worry then necessary. Read about alot of misdiagnosed miscarriage because the gestational age was miscalculated. It is of course at the back of my mind that they couldnt detect heartbeat because I heard that after they detect heartbeat the chance of viability is much higher.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, don't worry. Everything will be fine. 
I guess the pms symptoms are sort of normal. And with #1, I didn't have any reason to suspect I was preg til AF didn't come... it wasn't until about 5-6 weeks that I had any preg symptoms at all, and that was only after I was _looking_ for them. This is why I try not to ss, cuz I very likely won't have any symptoms til I'm late. 
Logan and Ysa, I can imagine how every little twinge would scare you. I just know you guys will get BFPs soon!! 
Well, my temp's down a little bit again. Grr. I'm still pretty sure I o'd on cd 17 (Mon), but it's gonna make it harder for FF to find it. Guess I'll have to seduce DH again tonight just to be sure. 
I'm sort of hoping this is our month-- a friend just asked me if I can watch her LOs this summer and fall, one or two days a week, because her SIL who usually watches them is due in Sept and will soon be too preg to chase after them. I said yes, but wouldn't it be ironic if then _I_ got preg and could only watch them for a couple months til _I_ was too preg? Sounds like the kind of thing that always happens to me... :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, that would be ironic.. I'mkeeping my fx'd that you get that bfp asap so you can use the same excuse :)

My temp jumped up, but not as high as it was on Sunday, i was wondering the same thing.. If it would make it harder for ff to determine when i O'd..?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I sat here staring at your chart (like I do to mine) and couldn't get anything out of it either. 
We'll see what happens in a few days, but if FF can't find my ov again this month, I'm going to start reconsidering whether temping is worth it!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, yeah, that temp on Sunday through me for a loop.. But maybe it was just no good because i took it and hour later than normal? IDK, hopefully FF see's that it might not be reliable (they didn't fill it in).. I'm 99.9% sure I've O'vd now though & that today is 1dpo for me, yay for tww! It'll probably be a different story by week's end, but I am so glad to be out of the 'waiting for Ov' stage! If I don't get a bfp this month, i will be surprised, just by the simple fact that I feel like we've done everything we could.. :sex: :sex: and more :sex: , no matter how reluctantly we did it.. Temp'd, Ov' strips, softcups, IDK what else to do.. Anyways, FX'd for all of us entering the TWW!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I won't be surprised if I don't get a bfp, just because it's been six months of nothing. At this point, if I get a bfp, I'll be on my way to the drugstore to buy at least two more tests. :)
I *will* be surprised, though, if *no one *gets a bfp. I'm sure someone will. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah. The odds are in our favor, so many of us, someone's bound to get a bfp.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, I think statistically you are likely to get a :bfp: because the chance of conception is 20% per cycle...which means by chance you are very likely to be pregnant 1/5 times..so since its cycle 6 I think its your time. But again...each time the chance is only 20%...I know it will happen for you this year. You know you can...sorry about the dip, I am sure it will be up tomorrow.

Thanks for the reassurance...really trying to be positive...but will feel 100x better after the scan next week. 

MS is rearing its ugly head...haven't vomited again...but have gagged over the toilet several times...really scarying the cat. LOL. 

Ysatis...maybe its just taking a few days for your temp to rise all the way. Think it looks good!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> MS is rearing its ugly head...haven't vomited again...but have gagged over the toilet several times...*really scarying the cat. *LOL.

:rofl: sorry your feeling bad though.. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

LOL. Ysatis...its a good sign...oh and my boobs are HUGE!!! DH actually noticed and he is usually bad at noticing such things. So I am thankful for symptoms...hopefully means my bean is growing strong...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm sure your bean is growing strong & will be fine! fx'd for your appt next week & that you get the reassurance you need.. :)

I'm pretty sure I'm 1DPO today.. I woke up this morning & my bbs are super sore & tender! I'm now convinced that sore bbs will be a post-Ov symptom for me every month now that I'm off of BCP.. Looking back though, I remember when I was preggo that I couldn't touch my bbs, when I did, I wanted to die. I couldn't wear bras with underwires, they killed me.. So I know that if my sore bbs get that bad, than it's a good sign!

Only thing thats weird right now is that my right nipple is soooo sore.. when i touch it at all, it hurts so bad! I know this isn't a pg symptom as I'm only 1dpo, it must have something to do with O'ing yesterday, but it's just really weird.. didn't happen last month......?


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Thanks for the hugs Andrea, 12 weeks was very hard, but I know it had to be for the best.. and stop worrying your fine your beanie is fine.. relax and enjoy..

Ysa-Im also not getting scanned until 12 weeks, no point to me, I was and lost my baby at 12 weeks so, after the reasurrance that all was well, it wasnt.. Happy 1dpo to the both of us.. 

Fxed we all get our BFPs...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I really, truly believe anything less than 7 dpo is too early for symptoms. 
Now, that being said, my ticker says gas/flatulence is the #2 most popular symptom for 2 dpo... and I'll say only that it applies! :haha: 
Andrea, LOL about the cat... but sorry about the ms. Oh, could they tell from your scan that it's not twins? Or do you still have to wait to be sure? 
Ysa, when I was pregnant, my bbs hurt so bad I was icing them. But I've heard that sore bbs and nipples can be a side effect of going off the pill. My nipples were sore for a few months after coming off, but they've mostly calmed down now.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^i was wondering about the twins question too!


----------



## lilrojo

Wouldnt you think they could tell there were two in there or no.... I mean they told me at 7 weeks there was only one.. so I would think they could tell...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think it's only one, by looking at the picture. Scan pics look diff online w/ two babies. hmm, i wonder?


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. thats what I was thinking too Ysa, so just curious.. do you still have the link for the siggy... somehow mine got deleted.. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've searched through the thread & can't fine it. Maybe one of the ladies can copy & paste it so that you can grab it :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

https://i.imgur.com/KRBqc.gif[/IMG ] (no space before the ])


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I searched too.. but couldnt spot it.. too many pages..

Thanks AR.. Ive got it back now :)

So be honest.. when are we all testing... LOL me i think at 9dpo at earliest... that will be the 17th..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, do you stop using the OPK's after you've gotten your positive & then it's turned back negative?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You know me-- I won't test 'til I'm LATE! No sooner than the 22nd, 16 dpo. And only then if temps are still high and I'm having real symptoms, not the kind I like to invent for myself!
EDIT to add: We're having pancakes for lunch today. It was kind of a given after the discussion last night, wasn't it? :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. AR.. pancakes sound delish!

Ysa-yeah I keep using mine.. till they are negative again.. what about you are you still testing or not..


----------



## sept10

FF confirmed ovulation today :happydance:

I even got solid line crosshairs instead of the dotted line....still in disbelief that I O'd a whole 3 days earlier then last month...its so nice to be 3dpo already when i only thought i'd be Ovulalting today...and just as well as me and DH were not up for any BDing last night .... haha...well we can relaxe now...

FG/AR sorry you guys are getting a bit fed up of the temping and it hasn't quite worked out but honestly stick with it..it has really helped me to sort out my cycle and spot whats going on.....:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Sept... I oed earlier too..haha.. by a day or two.. but still great...

Happy 2 week waiting.. lol!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sarah, yay! :happydance: that is exciting to O 3 days early!

:hugs: I will be keeping with it, it's a little frustrating, cause it's all out of wack, but I like the idea of O being confirmed & having that peace of mind!

Logan, I wasn't sure what the norm was to do after getting a negative OPK.. I'd like to stop using them now.. Maybe I should wait until FF confirms O?


----------



## sept10

Lilrojo - hopefully this is a good sign for both of us and we get a BFP at the end of the TWW.....its all been so much more relaxed this month and Ovulating earlier really helped keep it that way....Fx'd for eveyone now xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah they tell you to stop once you get a positive.. but some women gear up to o then dont they do again.. so i like to make sure.. I usually stop once i get a day or two of negatives.. they say you will o after your first positive.. so I usually quit..

Edit to add.. Sept I hope so.. Its my third cycle, hoping third time is a charm as well as its March, and Im very irish lol!! Hope it all adds up to lots of luck, for all of us.. This month for us has been a lot nicer too.. this will be way TMI but my dauhter was in our bed so we would do the bding on the couch or floor, and is this the first month back in bed cuz she is out in her crib..lol.. its been great..


----------



## sept10

FG - i think your chart is looking ok to be honest....i think you ovulated yesterday on CD20, the only thing that makes your chart looks odd is that temperature rise on cd18 and i think that FF judges your temp shift as at least higher then your previous 6 temps excluding up to 1 temperature....so i reckon if your temps even go up just a small bit the next two days FF will confirm ovulation as CD20 as it will ignore the higher temperature on CD18.

fx'd xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That's exactly what I was wondering.. If it would ignore the weird temperature on cd18.. thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, you can actually mainly choose to discard a temp...often there are flukes and it could be for a variety of reasons. Which is why its not good to look at one or two drops/highs but eh overall average over a period of time. I am actually still taking my temp...silly I know...

I want the next week to go by fast so I can see my little bean and now that everything is okay....so nervous for it!! I know mentally that 5 weeks 6 days is too early...but will just feel better once I know its viable. Oh and its only one. :D and obviously in my uterus. :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I was just reading something that said that your body doesn't know it's pregnant until implantation, so any "symptoms" you might have before that are related to something else, not pregnancy... which gives me hope, since I'm feeling like AF is on the way. Guess that means there's a chance as long as those feelings go away by the time I'd be implanting. 
Argh. I'm just in a funk. I really feel like it's never gonna happen. Doesn't help that it's really rainy here and I just want a nap. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I was just reading something that said that your body doesn't know it's pregnant until implantation, so any "symptoms" you might have before that are related to something else, not pregnancy...

Makes sense.. Realistically, we shouldn't expect any pg symptoms before 6dpo, and for most, even that's too early


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey girlies, hope you're all good :) I've decided to raise some money for Cancer Research UK during Lent this year, and my friend gave me the idea of giving up something beginning with 'C'. Well seeing as I'm asking people to give generously, I thought giving up one thing would be too easy, so I'm giving up five! so from midnight tonight until midnight April 22nd (Good Friday) I will not be having any:

*C*hocolate
*C*risps (Chips)
*C*hips (Fries)
*C*hinese Takeaway
*C*heese

All things I like eating but are bad for me, so hopefully I'll end up really skinny too, lol! It feels like a good idea right now, but 20 days in, I think I'll probably feel differently!!! I'm gonna ask all my family and work colleagues to donate, so hopefully they'll be generous and I'll raise some money :)

On the TTC front, not having any symptoms at all really, apart from the odd boob twinge or uterus-area twinge. AF is due in just over 48 hours, just waiting for that now. Don't feel her on her way yet, but I'm sure she'll get here. She always does.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Rachel!! I don't like Chinese, but between the other stuff, that's pretty much everything I like to eat!! Good luck to you! 
I can't believe you're so close to AF already! Since this thread started what, Jan 19th?, time really goes faster. Which I guess is both good and bad...


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys soz not been around today I've just done a 13hr shift I'm knackered (that's just for u andrea) lol 

Been feeling tired all day 

So is everyone now in the tww ?? 
Apart from Andrea whis in the oww (one wwk wait) for het scan 
Xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Sf good luck with ur giving up all things great I love cheese n chips - I'm actually dribbling thinking about cheesy chips lol xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

mmm cheesy chips... lol!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. I think were all in the TWW now.. Yay... so exciting.. 

Vicki-Hope your doing ok and your in our thoughts!

Wow Rachel, have you tested yet??


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah, 10dpo BFN, and another today at 11dpo. Fair enough they were only IC's but not holding out much hope, I don't have any symptoms whatsoever, lol !


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for you hun.. im still holding out hope for you.. till the witch shows..


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..kinda dead on here tonight.. lol.. so Im giving up Chocolate too.. gonna be hard as I love it.. lol and going out to eat..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmm. I could give up chocolate, but I don't think I could give up going out to eat.. I love eating out too much, we probably eat half of our meals out every week. I'm not proud of that though, I just don't really like making the kitchen dirty & then the responsibility of cleaning it up. OH wouldn't help me out in the kitchen if I paid him to! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I like your new banner. It makes me think of Disney World :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. my oh is quite helpful in the kitchen.. Im lucky.. helps with dishes and makes supper sometimes.. lol!! we enjoy going out to eat too but its easier now that we have a child, more in home meals.. so wont be too hard.. now the choc. will be hard.. I love it.. specially when af is around..


----------



## sspencer99

ohh lucky you can i have ur hubby for a while just to give mins some tips if im not aroud he just eats beans as its all he can make lol 

how are we all today ???
ive woken up just as tired as i went to bed cause of that long shift yesterday 
just had some cheese on toast see i totally would not be able to do 40 days and 40 nights lol 
xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! How is everyone? 
Ugh, I have such a headache. Temp is back up this morning, so maybe tomorrow I'll get crosshairs? I'm trying really hard to be optimistic this cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey jen, sucks to wake up with a headache, seems to start the day off wrong..

Our days have started out crappy.. We went to bed last night to it raining pretty heavy & woke up this morning to heavy rain & thunderstorms.

I don't understand why my temp dipped today. I didn't believe it when I took it, so I ended up taking it 3 more times & it read the same every time.. Ugh. These sore bbs are killing me. I hope my body figures out what it's doing soon. lol. I'm a tummy sleeper & woke up a few times because my bbs were screaming with pain! Me & OH woke up on the wrong foot & got into a little arguement this morning. I think I'm just ready for it to be the weekend.

Hoping today gets better, maybe a sunny sky would cheer me up? :)


----------



## sspencer99

oooooooh ysa 2dpo my bbs were killing me too ???? maybe its a sign lol 
pretty much started my day the same as u argued with dh over a towel lol 
was in a foul mood yesterday too 

i dont wanna soud sad but ive only rele written on and thought id venture out and came across a group called STICKING TOGETHER CREW - 5 bfp so far 
and just thought copy cats lol 

our is wayyyy better xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, lol. i went looking just now & saw them too


----------



## DrGomps

Hey Ladies, sorry I have been absent...crazy night...didn't get a moment to myself. Anywho...
Rachel, I don't think I could give up any of those things. Oh and with IC I think its still too early to get a :bfp:, still hoping this is your cycle!!
Stacey how are you feeling?? Glad everyone is in the 2WW or in my case the 1WW..time actually does seem to be going by fast. I reassure myself by saying my bean has developed everything it was supposed to so far, so it will have a heartbeat next week. Still can't wait for it to be over. 

My family sent me a care package, so baby books, a card signed by all my siblings, two maggie bags as she calls them (the little baby outfit maggie wears on the simpsons), pregnancy tea and some mint chocolate milano cookies...I kept thinking what if I disappoint them and my baby stops growing? It would break alot of hearts...
Also I got a "great expectations pregnancy journal" from gilt. Don't want to fill it out yet, until next weeks scan. I feel like I am preparing myself for the worst. 

But on the other hand..I still have loads of symptoms...ms (my cat is now used to the sound of me retching), sore (HUGE!!!!) bbs, gassy, tired, etc. So I guess thats a good sign.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't remember completely why OH & I got into an arguement, but he did say that if I don't get a positive test, he wants to take a break next cycle & not ttc :cry: How's that fair, one arguement & stop ttc, probably just to make me upset. i didn't react though when he said that, just stayed quiet. He probably didn't mean it, but still..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, the fact that you still have your symptoms is a good sign :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

hmph...the copycats!!! wonder how many they have "sticking together" to already have 5 :bfp:'s?

Ysatis, I wouldn't worry too much about the dip..its not as low as o day and it may just take you a few days for your temp to rise.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I don't really post much anywhere else besides here. Occasionally I'll scan the ttc threads and maybe answer a really easy question someone might have. For the most part, I'd rather talk about stuff with you guys than anyone else. 
I saw them, too, and we totally had it first! 
My bbs hurt yesterday and when I woke up this morning, but they're pretty much okay now. All in all, I would say I'm having no "symptoms" at all... except for that stupid headache, which is mostly gone.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, hopefully come 6dpo, we're sick with symptoms :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

andrea good to hear all is ok you really do need to stop worring other wise you can make ur self ill :sick:

im ok today i dont wanna get my hopes up but yday i had a lovley bit of cm and again this morning and cant stop burping lol :blush:- my bezzie noticed that ive put weight on so will be weighing myself (need to put weight on bad) 

fg there are ways to get round that you cant not dtd for a whole month work out a plan dont tell him just make sure you dtd on the day you feel u have od :muaha: xxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysatis, he's probably just stressed out by the ttc and figured as long as you were arguing, he might as well put that out there. I wouldn't worry about it. TTC makes everyone stressed out, including the DH's. Oh, and about your dip-- that's funny, 'cause I am a day ahead of you and MY temp dipped yesterday. But it's back up today. I'm tempted to move or remove it and see if FF gives me crosshairs.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, love it! If he decides to stick with this, he won't know the difference.. lol, he'd probably be begging for :sex: if i try to limit how much we bd.. lol

Jen, that is weird, you had a dip at 2dpo, and now i am.. hmm.. And yes, if you move the temp, it will probably give you crosshairs.. i've played with mine like that before too :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

im a master mind hahaaa


----------



## DrGomps

hmph...the copycats!!! wonder how many they have "sticking together" to already have 5 :bfp:'s?

Ysatis, I wouldn't worry too much about the dip..its not as low as o day and it may just take you a few days for your temp to rise.


----------



## sspencer99

im going to go in and have a looksie x


----------



## sspencer99

they have around 10 and it 4bfp lol


----------



## DrGomps

the only other thread I really post in religiously is the chyrsanthmums...which hopefully you all can join too!! But its much bigger group and I like the intimacy of our small group. So I think this thread should keep going.


----------



## sspencer99

ohh deffo i love this little group x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, your chart makes me laugh, with your 18 bfp's at the bottom!! 
But it's cool to see that your temps stayed high after ov. Will they stay high for the whole time you're pregnant?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Someone else just posted on FB that there pregnant.. I'm changing my 'current feeling' to broody


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... how are you all today..

Some pp just arent creative and have to steal our names.. lol.. I only post here and the TTC after a Loss 2011 BFP group, since I joined them first.. and love them all just as much as you all.. I think we should stay together too.. 

I am quite tired today.. didnt sleep well last night.. but oh well.. 2dpo already wahoo.. look at this tww fly by..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it does seem to be going kind of fast.. this whole cycle feels that way for me. seems like yesterday I was in Orlando on Vaca & then got hit with AF :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

HIDE HER!!! I have at least five pregnant girls hidden right now. (I still check their pages almost daily. I'm a glutton for punishment.) 
Well, it seems like no matter what my temp is tomorrow, FF isn't gonna give me my crosshairs. :( It's that stupid dip on 2 dpo. If I move it up, there they are! 
At least I think it's pretty clear that's when I o'd.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I post here and there.. This thread is always the 1st one I check though, and I talk most here :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> HIDE HER!!! I have at least five pregnant girls hidden right now. (I still check their pages almost daily. I'm a glutton for punishment.)
> Well, it seems like no matter what my temp is tomorrow, FF isn't gonna give me my crosshairs. :( It's that stupid dip on 2 dpo. If I move it up, there they are!
> At least I think it's pretty clear that's when I o'd.

Sorry Jen, it is kind of frustrating eh? I doubt I'll get crosshairs within the next few days because of my temp dip today, but I'm sure I already O'd.. So I guess I can just watch my temps & see what they do, with or w/o the crosshairs


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think I might override it and go ahead and put my crosshairs on cd 17, especially if FF isn't going to do it no matter what happens the rest of this cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You can override it? :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh look at my chart.. i know, i know, CD's 3, 4, & 5 aren't here yet, but if my temps rise from tomorrow onward, FF determines my O date as CD20 :dance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21




----------



## AmaryllisRed

AHA! Ysa, I got the same thing. If I put high temps in for tomorrow and Saturday, it gives me my crosshairs on cd 17. Ha! Guess I'll wait it out. 
And yeah, I know you can override it and put them in-- that's why sometimes people's crosshairs are blue. But I won't now... I'll just wait a few more days. Yay! I thought all hope was lost! :)
(Sad what we get excited about, eh?)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, yeah.. That just brightened up my day :dance: I thought all hope was lost too!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you both get your crosshairs.. lol.. and hope if never lost until the witch arrives.. lets hope she dont for the next 9 months..for us all!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> Hope you both get your crosshairs.. lol.. and hope if never lost until the witch arrives.. lets hope she dont for the next 9 months..*for us all*!

I will squeal if we all get our BFP's this month! It's unlikely, but totally possible! eek


----------



## lilrojo

Not that unlikey though.. most of us have been trying for awhile.. I would be so happy too.. praying we all get our BFPs... and there arent many of us.. so its totally possible..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Suddenly cramping. :( Bad cramping. What the heck?!?!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

goes along with your ticker jen!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha, true. 
Are you gassy/flatulent? :rofl:


----------



## sspencer99

HEY GIRLS 

WAS JUST BROWSING THE WEB AND CAME ACROSS THIS LINK
ITS SIGNS OF PREG BUT IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOT MORE DETAIL THAN OTHERS IVE READ SO IM GOING TO HAVE A NICE READ OF IT LOL 
AND THOUGHT ID SHARE IT 

https://www.bubhub.com.au/community/forums/showthread.php?t=215693


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha, true.
> Are you gassy/flatulent? :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

come to think of it, maybe just a tad bit! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, have you seen the one where pregnant women go back and recount symptoms day by day, starting from O day? It's sooooo addictive when you're in the TWW. It can make a lady crazy!! 
Ysatis, LOL!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Stacey, have you seen the one where pregnant women go back and recount symptoms day by day, starting from O day? It's sooooo addictive when you're in the TWW. It can make a lady crazy!!
> Ysatis, LOL!

do you know the name of the thread? or what section it's in?


----------



## sspencer99

????? I donno ive seen soo many lol 
and to be honest that thread i posted was pants lol xxx


----------



## sspencer99

and just reading more they are all on ivf wooops 
its deffo not for us 
other that symtoms xx


----------



## sspencer99

mee again here is a thread with dpo symptoms 
xx https://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/two-week-wait-2ww-betas/295513-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. I can't find the one I found before. It was just lists that people had made... 
"O day - cramps
1 dpo- headache
2 dpo- bbs hurt" 
or whatever. It wasn't on bnb, it was somewhere else on this ridiculously huge worldwide web. :)
Oh, well, anyway, the last thing I need is something to encourage my symptom spotting. 
I'm telling you, I WILL NOT do it until Monday. Because Monday will be 7 dpo. 
Monday. And no sooner. :nope:
Don't tempt me.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've changed my mind about when I'll be testing. Since all I have are IC's I'll be holding out to test until 3/19, I'll be 11dpo. Or, if I can stand it, I'll hold out until AF is due, 3/22!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, you know *I* think that's a fantastic idea!
I have a proposition for everyone whose cycles are close to mine-- if AF isn't here by the 22nd, we all test together. Who's in?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So long as I can stand waiting that long, them I'm in. :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

I'm due 18th so don't think I can wait that long xx


----------



## Traskey

Evening ladies,

Andrea, try not to worry too much before your scan. I am sure you will be fine but I know you will feel reassured when you do have it. Good luck.


----------



## DrGomps

here is my favorite site for symptom spotting during the tww. Bad I know...but its all from women who successfully got pregnant!! https://www.twoweekwait.com/web/

Also...I remember during the 2WW dreaming about seeing that second line...now during this wait I dream about hearing a little heartbeat...please beat for momma!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

LOL my cycle is like, the total reverse of everyone elses - I'll be ovulating when you're all due AF!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Only if you don't get your BFP!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, Rachel, but if none of us get bfp's, we'll sync back up eventually... 
Of course, I'm hoping we'll all get bfp's before that happens... :)


----------



## sspencer99

Arrrrrhhh I've got bad cramps hope af is not on her way&#57607;


----------



## FloridaGirl21

possibly Implantation?


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhh I do hope so &#58152;


----------



## FloridaGirl21

fx'd!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, yeah, I like that idea... I hope so, Stacey!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

QueenVic!!! How are you doing? I've been thinking of you.


----------



## sspencer88

hi guys ive just had to re register for some strange reason it wont let me log in on my home pc ive been on my phone the whole time lol but as dh is out i thought id use the pc as its connected to our 50inc tv lol 

i will try log in again with my propper one after 15 mis lol 
so dont get confused if u see me using both lol 

its stacey by the way 

fxd its implantation 

ohh and has anyone heard from cass shes not been around xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, Stacey, I saw both of you logged in and got weirded out. 
Yeah, I was just thinking about Cassie... where's she been? I think she's been pretty busy with work and stuff? When's the last time she popped in?


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Girls,

I'm ok thanks :thumbup:

A group of us have decided to go on hols for snowboarding lessons next week - should do me good to get away..!

FX'd for all of you this cycle :happydance:

x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, your too funny, lol!

I was thinking about Cassie earlier, it has been a while. She must be super busy!

Vickie! :hugs: hope you have fun snowboarding, is there still snow out there? It's gotten so hot here recently! I'd probably come home with bruises if I went snowboarding.. :blush: You're brave :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay! Thanks for stopping by. :) :hugs:
Woohoo snowboarding!! Have fun!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It says Cassie's last post was on Monday I think? So three days ago... not such a long time... I think that's just the way we are around here, you don't show up for a couple days, we send out a search party!


----------



## QueenVic

Ah well I'm in the UK but we are flying to Geneva then on to Morzine..

Should be fun, hope I like it but yes no doubt I will come back stiff, sore & covered in bruises !!

Staying in a lovely chalet with a Hot Tub whoopwhoop :winkwink:

Go Sunday can't wait....apart from the flight... I HATE FLYING !!! :cry:


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, way too early for AF cramps (in my opinion...hopefully implanting!!) Are you still smoking?? Not to guilt trip you or anything...I still have my cuppa green tea!!

Yay vicki!! Have fun snowboarding!! Glad to see you on here again, you were missed. :hugs:

Yeah...I was just thinking about Cassie....


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I get pretty panicky when I fly too.. I've only been a few times and I swear everytime something bad will happen! I've made to Puerto Rican and back, crossing the ocean makes me soooooo sick. ugh


----------



## Sun_Flower

We send out a search party but it's only cos we love her! :D


----------



## sspencer99

Rite I'm back after being chucked out and being told my pw don't work and the 20 new ones they sent me lol 

Vic that should great just what the dr ordered 

Andrea yea I
Still smoking but no where near as much and not till after 5 

I thought green te wAs good for you I try to drink Jasmine tea as mu h as possible poppa 
I will just start drinking red bush it full of anti oxidants maybe you will like it too xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I got myself a new avatar to go with the Sunflower theme, isn't it pretty :D :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, love the new avatar Rachel!

apparently the mild/dull cramping hit me a day early.. i was cooking dinner & bam! all of a sudden, i got hit with a ton of cramps, on the left side - it's been 20 minutes & there not going away.. actually feel like there getting a little worse! :/


----------



## DrGomps

love the new avatar sunflower!!! 

Stacey, I do like rooboos tea, i just need a bit of caffeine...though I am getting better at having less. I only had half a cup today. 

Ysatis..weird you are having cramps.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how ya all doing..

been out and about, had to go to the store and get some groceries.. now home and making some supper.. nothing special.. haha.. 

Im ready for this wait to be over.. lol.. oh well it will go fast.. 
Rachel, love the new avatar..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, Rachel, I love it-- so cute! 
Ysatis-- let's hope the cramps are a good sign for both of us! Mine were the worst this morning around 10, then they came and went for awhile, and now they're gone. I'm actually feeling pretty good right now. Hey, and mine were on the left, too! Weird. 
I actually like flying, but I haven't in several years, since maybe 2006, before I was pregnant or a mommy. I don't know if I ever will again because dh is afraid to fly, and where would I want to go without him, you know? I always tease him that ds and I are flying to Europe and we'll see him there when his boat arrives. I really like to travel but his not flying makes things difficult. 
Well, on the TTC front, I'm hoping for high temps tomorrow and Saturday, so I get those crosshairs back on cd 17. DH has been sick, so we haven't dtd in awhile. FX'd we did enough, but I don't know. 
:dust:Baby dust to all!!:dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I know I cant wait till the 22nd.. af would be a day late.. im sure i will be testing on the 17th.. lol.. so one week yay!!! Hoping we all have good news to share.. come then.. well im getting ready for bed will talk to you all tom.. hope you all have a great night and day.. and its almost the weekend..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ysatis-- let's hope the cramps are a good sign for both of us! Mine were the worst this morning around 10, then they came and went for awhile, and now they're gone. I'm actually feeling pretty good right now. Hey, and mine were on the left, too! Weird.

I hope it is! Not sure what it means, I know it's not a pg symptom, if we are pg, baby hasn't even implanted yet! just weird.. my nips hurt like crazy too.


----------



## Sun_Flower

AR - I'm the same, I LOVE to travel, but OH hates flying so we never go anywhere outside the country, lol!


----------



## sspencer99

im sure u can still get symptoms as you body is preparing its self for implantation 

i read and artical about woman who get coldsores during implantation as ur body lets go of all its defences down so as not to attack the egg
ive not had one in months now i have 3 and they are painfull 

so many things are changing for me but dont want to get my hopes up 
cause how will i no 

xxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

oooh....stacey...good sign!!! Fx'ed for you!!! 

I think its important to try and relax and stay positive...maybe visualize the egg implanting...thats what I did...I even had DH tell it to implant. LOL!!

I actually fly all the time. My family lives in california and last year alone I made 7 trips out there (for the wedding and a conference and all that). My dad works for DOD (department of defense) so growing up I moved around alot. I lived in germany and korea. My folks have only been in california about 2 years before they were in Germany for 4 years, so I used to have to fly there at least once a year. I lived in Korea when I was in highschool and after I graduated I had to fly back to korea during holidays to visit...so flying to me is second nature. DH lived in Japan for awhile and his family traveled quite a bit...so for us...its a normal part of life. A friend of his is a pilot so sometimes we can fly buddy passes where ever we want (or wherever united flies). I have had about 5 different passports, lived on 3 continents and visited 4 (did some medical work in Zimbabwe). Traveling is a passion. I really want to go to Australia!! Also south america...which would definitely be easier...want to see the rain forest...May have to wait until our bean is bigger. 
:D


----------



## DrGomps

so this is definitely TMI...but being pregnant all this is new to me and wanted to know if you ladies have experienced this too during your pregnancy. 

So DH and I DTD this morning and when I reached the big o it was so intense...way too intense to an o during :sex: more like an o when there is clitoral stimulation...(sorry TMI) which leaves me totally knackered, spent. Anywho...was wondering if this is normal? I guess its probably a product of increased blood flow, also have been doing my kegels regularly. :D


----------



## sspencer99

ohh i really do hope sooo i just cant stop eating 
im in weirdly good moods but not tired ??? 

ohh im just worring myself i keep telling myself yes i am but then i dont want to get my hopes up xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, you are supposed to have more intense orgasms & from what I understand, it is supposed to be because of increased blood flow, like you said.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Can you guys look at my chart? temp stayed the same as yesterday! now, i did wake up 1 1/2 hrs before i'm supposed to temp, and I had been up & down all night. I felt sick last night and was in the bathroom w/ a tummy ache (sorry tmi, and I was constipated) so I don't know if all of this effected my temp this morning.

but I'm really starting to get paranoid.. I've been reading things online about anovulatory cycles? And I'm confused.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I hope it is! Not sure what it means, I know it's not a pg symptom, if we are pg, baby hasn't even implanted yet! just weird.. my nips hurt like crazy too.

I read something about how 2-3 dpo, your body is still working hard and you can have cramps/pressure due to swelling and something about the follicle... I don't know. But you're right, it's not a pg symptom. Just normal. 
Oh, and if you look at the countdown to pregnancy site, it shows you what percentage of preg women have the symptoms as opposed to non-preg, and the percentages of non-preg women are usually just a few percent less for each symptom. i.e. 10% preg women have sore nips 4dpo vs. 6% of non-preg women. I made that up, but you get the idea. 
Stacey, that's interesting-- makes sense. But I always get canker sores around pms time... so for me, it wouldn't be a good sign! But good for you! Andrea, just for you, I just pointed at my uterus and commanded, very sternly, "Implant." Maybe it'll work. 
Logan, I'll be due AF on the 21st, too... both our tickers say 9 days left 'til testing... but every cycle so far, I feel really sure I'm preg and then I'm just about to test (and one time I actually did) and AF came later that day. So... I think I might have to change my ticker before it gets to the point where it says "Today is testing day!"


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, anovulatory cycles are really rare...I am sure its fine...my temps didn't go up too much after I o'ed this last cycle and I definitely o'ed. Fx'ed for you!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Heh heh, last pregnancy, we dtd all of *one* time once we knew I was pregnant. He was too scared. I don't remember if it was good or what. But right after, I got this intense shooting pain from my abdomen all the way up to my left shoulder and my neck. It was awful. Worst pain I'd ever felt in my life. I curled up in a ball on the floor and cried, and he tried to rub my back and calm me down. We didn't do it again until after baby was born. 
Looking back, I don't know why I didn't worry it was a miscarriage, but of course, everything was fine in the end and I didn't have any other concerns through my pregnancy except for pretty bad sciatica.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysatis, I think it's probably because you were up and down all night and weren't feeling well and then took your temp early. Any one of those things could screw up your temp. I wouldn't worry about it. I think you o'd back on cd 20 or whatever it was that we previously thought.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmm, yeah. looks like your temps didn't go above coverline til 4dpo.. maybe tomorrow will better...?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

been looking at your chart for a little bit Andrea.. deff made me feel somewhat better.. just have to be patient i guess. just really hoping my temp starts going up.. at least slowly or something!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. hope your all doing well.. woke up to the news of Japan's earthquake that triggered a Tsunami.. hope everyone there is doing ok.. 

AR-yeah the last few cycles my lp has been a bit shorter..maybe it always have and I just never paid attention to it.. but I know I wont wait to test.. I love finding out early lol... so Im planning to test on the 17th... we will see... it will happen when it is meant to..

Ysa-I wouldnt worry either.. stay relaxed and dont worry so much.. I also believe you oed on cd20...

Andrea-hope your doing well.. I would love to travel as much as you have.. wow that would be amazing to live all over the world.. whens your next appt... cant wait to hear how it goes..

Stacey-Fxed that all these "symptoms" are setting you up for your BFP!

AFM-3dpo.. yay.. the 2ww is flying by.. no symptoms or any made up either.. lol just some cramping every now and then not bad and im tired but thats because I didnt sleep well last night.. im trying not to stess out about if im preg or not this month.. it will happen when its meant to.. good luck ladies and happy its Friday!


----------



## sspencer99

just ordered some 25miu tests 
a bit random ai just like me hehe 

https://cgi.ebay.com/5-ultra-early-...=180630626208&ps=63&clkid=7661871404040161903

im sure thats the link xxx


----------



## sspencer99

ljo same ive got some promising symtoms but i dont want to set myself up for a fall xx


----------



## lilrojo

I completely get it.. stacey.. I have gone the last few months thinking Im preg and then af always shows.. im hopefull but not overly..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, my next appt is next tuesday for a follow up scan to hopefully see the heartbeat!! Should be able too...so anxious and will be so relieved after!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Can't believe about the earthquake and tsunami... thoughts and prayers with everyone who has been affected.

AF due tomorrow. I haven't had any PG symptoms, or AF symptoms, so it really is just a case of getting through tomorrow and seeing what happens. I'm totally expecting AF to turn up at some point though...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know.. I heard about that, it's so sad.. :cry: as if the earthquake wasn't enough, they had to deal with a tsunami..

I'm hoping AF stays away for you!! when was the last time you tested??


----------



## Sun_Flower

last time I tested was Wednesday, 11dpo xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey hun im sure you will... see and hear it :) I got so emotional when I heard my daughters for the first time... and I was 7 weeks!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Totally irritable and nauseated. Too early for implantation, but too early for PMS, too. Ugh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: hope you feel better xx


----------



## babydustcass

Oh MY GAWD!! I cant believe I am back... I broke my laptop on Monday and since have been having major withdrawals!! I actually just went out and brought a new one as I couldnt wait any longer for ours to be repaired! 

WOW i have missed out on so much and I havent even attempted to read the pages, but I will go back and do so right now!

I feel like i have been MIA for months, not days!

I hope everyone is well and im hoping when i go back, someone has some more BFP news for us..

I tested this morning and it was a BFN for me at 8dpo... I have a huge dip today, so maybe implantation dip? I really do hope so!!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f


Anyway, now going back to read all the gossip and news xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

WE MISSED YOU CASS!!!! We noticed you were gone and even thought about sending out a search party! boo for the broken laptop but yay for being back! :D xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie! That is a really big dip & in the right time frame!! Hope it's implantation! 8do is probably too early to test. if it's implantation, you should be able to get a positive bfp in like 3 or so days, right?

Edit to add: I was just looking at your chart some more.... You've had, dizziness, & cramps to go along with your temp dip.. ohhhh FX'd!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry to hear you are having not so fun symptoms. :( Hopefully its a good sign though..

Rachel...are you going to wait to test if you are late...I would so test today if i were you...I admire your restraint!! Fx'ed the witch stays away!!

The Tsunami/earthquake is horrific. The Japanese neurosurgeons who work in my lab are from a university in Sendai which was near the earthquake epicenter. They are so stoic and are still working hard. Thats the Japanese for you!!


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie!!! welcome back!! We were wondering what happened to you. Boo, broken laptop. I would go into withdrawal too. Fx'ed you had an implantation dip!!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

So I think I am getting sick...alittle worried how this will effect my baby....sore throat, head feels funny...ugh. Thinking about going home early and hopping in bed. Forced myself to get through my workout...feel a bit better after some food...but still my throat feels terrible. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd consider going home Andrea & getting some rest.. You'll need tons of it this tri, especially if you feel a cold or something coming on.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol if you check out my blog on here, you'll see that I don't want to test and find out I'm not pregnant, lol. While I'm still waiting for AF to arrive, there's still the possibility that I could be pregnant! xxx


----------



## babydustcass

oooo so glad you missed me! haha a search party would have been most welcome, i was feeling lost!!!!

hey FG, im on the same wave length as you for this month... I am trying to think of all the things that I have to look forward to if its a BFN for me. I have planned a weekend out with the ladies next weekend, if AF comes then I will be joining in the cocktails ect ect and if Im pregnant then lemonade will be my friend lol 
I really cannot believe though its cycle 3 already... it feels like it has flown by!

So, as you can see from my chart i had a huge dip this morning, im hoping its an implanation dip and that is also explains that if I am preggo... why i am getting a BFN today lol wishful thinking eh?! Ive been symptom spotting too, not madly but there have been some that I cannot avoid or miss.
6dpo- heartburn, Tender breasts and nipples
7dpo- Sore boobs and tingly sensitive nipples, few cramps/twinges in the evening
8dpo- sore nipples, dizziness, cramps and twinges, some shooting pains 'up' my cervix

Sept, YAY for ovulating! Just had a nosey at your chart, welcome to the TWW

We have watched part of 'The Great Sperm Race', im not sure who posted it but THANK YOU, OH and I both are loving it!! We watched half and then before we could watch the other half i broke the laptop so we have been patiently waiting to watch the rest of it! OH is so fascinated and is actually understanding how slim a chance we have each month to conceive, without the added things put against it, like poor diet, smoking ect. hes been off the ciggies for 2 weeks now... im so proud of him!!
rojo, those are some pretty positives!!! Welcome to the TWW hun x

Awww Gomps, look at your lickle bean! Thats soooo cute! How lucky to see him/her so early! I am sure everythying will be fine at your next scan, and you are right, so lucky to see it grow over the course of a week! 

We didnt have pancakes on tuesday :( we both ate a huge dinner and planned to have pancakes for pudding but neither of us saved any room in there for pancakes!... we did have them finally last night though, two days late!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

The Great Sperm Race is pretty neat to watch.. Glad your back :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, do you plan on starting a pregnancy journal here on BnB?


----------



## DrGomps

So glad to have you back cassie and those are great symptoms. I know logically that 5 weeks and 6 days is usually way too early to see a heartbeat (sometimes they are able to in rare occassions), just cant help but worry a bit. Just so happy to finally be pregnant...just scare at any threat to take that away. but the baby was where it should be and at the developmental stage it should be. The tech freaked me out a bit...but she thought I was 7 weeks because of my LMP. Anywho...early scans can lead to alot more stress then they are worth!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, I am going to go home...gotta make sure I take care of myself. I don't know about starting a journal on bnb...I may...but I am more into the blog so other people who aren't on BNB can see whats going on in my life.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh, mild cramps now. BOO!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome back cass.. and I know had two days of positives.. one was way darker than the control line.. and I felt cramping on my left side like the whole day.. so hoping we caught that eggy.. hoping thats your implantation dip hun!! Im 3dpo yay.. getting there planning to test next week.. so excited but then not cuz every month it has been af.. ugh.. so trying not to get my hopes up too much..


----------



## babydustcass

Rachel, booo to cramps :( hope these ease soon...

When are you testing rojo? FX'd xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie-- welcome back!!!! Your dip looks awesome. Keep us updated. :thumbup:
Andrea-- yes, get lots of rest. If you think about it, who _doesn't_ get sick at least once over the course of nine months? Rest and fluids and rest. Same as if you weren't prego. Bean'll be fine. BTW, have you and dh given it any nicknames yet? 
Rachel, I've gotta get caught up on your blog again. 
Anybody else have blogs? I'd love to read them! 
AFM... nothing yet. But I'm hopeful. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Cass.. I testing on the 17th.. I will be 9dpo.. so its still early but have to test on St. Pattys day!!! What about you??

Nope no blogs.. maybe when I get prego again.. lol


----------



## sspencer99

Hey cass welcome back 
Ur sumptoms sound great 

I've gotta dodgy belly think it's was my curry this eve 

Nite nite all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

*crickets*
Where is everyone? 
I know, it's Friday night... Here's my exciting evening: I cooked a frozen pizza for dinner, put the LO to bed, called my mom, watched too much TV, and now I'm about to go read, get a shower, and go to bed. 
A question-- anyone else have asthma? Does it seem to coincide with your cycles? Mine has been really bad lately, but I think it's the crazy weather we've been having lately. 
Well, goodnight girls!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey AR.. sorry i know its pretty dead.. me and my dh went out, and it helped me not think about this darn TWW.. as im only 3dpo dont need to obsess yet.. lol.. going out more tom so that will be nice..


----------



## sept10

Can't believe how quickly this cycle has gone so far i'm already 6dpo!!

Cassie - welcome back and looking at your chart with that dip its looking very positive!!!!

not been on here much as my parents are visiting from Ireland for a few days...i took them to look around Lyme Hall and gardens yesterday....for the pride and predjudice fans out there thats Mr Darcys house in the original programme where he comes out of the lake and meets Ms Bennet!! It was a lovely day. 


SF - fx'd for you...i totally understand not wanting to test in case of a BFN...its nice to keep hopes alive a bit!!! but hopefully it will be a BFP. 

no symptoms for me what so ever, nada, nil, none :( but then i've had symptoms previous cycles and not been pregnant....haha can no symptoms be my symptom?? 

anyways hope your all well ans enjoy your weekend...i'll be playing hockey and watching the rugby!!


----------



## sspencer99

All my symptoms have gone use got nudda bfn fir me to this morning I will test again Monday I think xxx


----------



## babydustcass

Ar, I have asthma and finding it to be pretty bad over the last few months, however im waiting for it to get worse this summer... I managed to dodge any bad coughs this winter so it was an easy winter really but the central heating doesnt help it either. I havent noticed any correlation with my cycles though... maybe I will look out for it as its never been something I thought about.

Its my birthday on Monday... now all I want is a BFP!!!... but I am going shopping today hehe xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Erm...
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0119.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sspencer99

Omg I see it woooooooo
Congrats xxx


----------



## Traskey

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

That's a def 2 lines :D :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx

How many dpo was that?


----------



## babydustcass

omggggg congratssssssssss

ahhhhhhh :) :) :) :) woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sun_Flower

:D i'm like, sitting here not really believing it. I'm 14dpo today, I got a BFN at 11dpo. OH is at work so he doesn't even know! There's a pregnancy test sitting in his chair with a note saying 'looks like you're going to be a daddy, I love you' - 45 minutes till he gets home and sees it!!


----------



## Traskey

Awwwwwww, that's lovely!

So pleased for you. How long have you been ttc? Is this your first, I can't remember?


----------



## Sun_Flower

This was my third month TTC our first :) I tell you what though, I am a great example of where NO symtoms whatsoever (apart from a mild nosebleed and runny nose/ eyes) and a BFN up till the end can actually be a BFP. I'm really trying not to get too excited because obviously it's very early days, but still, yay!


----------



## DrGomps

OMG Rachel...I knew it!! Congrats!! its the IC...they are rubbish until at least 14DPO. If you would've taken a Frer on 11DPO I bet you would've had a :bfp: because that band is dark!!! Sticky :dust:

Cassie, your chart is very promising...hope you get that :bfp: for your birthday!!!

Stacey...8DPO is way too early...especially with IC...(I am assuming thats what you used). 

Sept, LOVE pride and prejudice!! One of my all time favorites!!! Jealous!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Yeah it was a ic lol I've got some 25 miu on the way when. Get them il test agAin 

Xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

So I am feeling a bit better, my voice is still hoarse. But I slept 15 hours!!! guess I needed it...really don't want to have to take any medication...took zinc and of course lots of fluids!! DH was so concerned, it was really sweet...he doesn't get this concerned when I normally get a cold. LOL.


----------



## babydustcass

Runny nose Rachel, is that a symptom?? My nose has been like a Tap today from the get go this morning, and then it goes all stuffy and runny again? My eyes are watery too, like when you sneeze... infact i feel like i need to sneeze but its not coming! 

I hope those are symptoms too! Otherwise I feel fine, just a mild headache (tension) and feeling a bit moody lol

My temp is back up again today... WAY up lol

Glad you are feeling better Gomps, so sweet of your OH to worry but I am sure you and baby will be just fine. You did all the right things. Keep resting and dont push yourself hun xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

good moring ladies! only on for a sec this morning.. just wanted to say that my temp finally went up a little! hopefully it stays that way :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah apparently runny nose/ streaming eyes/ nosebleed etc is something to do with your mucous membranes being dilated by the hormones of early pregnancy. That's literally the only symptom I've had, which is why this really doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey...I had 10 miu IC's, still didn't really work until 14 DPO....so...don't be disappointed if its neg if you take it early. Fx'ed for you!!


----------



## babydustcass

hehe sure looks real to me! :D has OH arrived home yet? I cannot wait to hear what happens xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, on my cell & saw your BFP on the comp before I left the house. Just wanted to say CONGRATS!!!! yay :dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooo excited for you!! 
I'm assuming by now, OH has come home and they're celebrating. :)
That is a perfect example of how you can think you're out and then :bfp:! 
Unfortunately, I have allergies, so I always have a runny nose. And I take flonase, which gives me nosebleeds. So that doesn't help me. :nope:
Cassie, apparently my grandma had asthma that coincided with her cycles. Since I've been charting and writing everything down anyway, I thought I'd see if mine does, but it's too soon to tell yet. 
Well, my news pales in comparison to a :bfp:, but I'm excited anyway. 
Look, crosshairs!


----------



## Sun_Flower

OH came home to the test, a note and the one little bunny toy we bought and put away to forget about - he's still grinning now. He keeps randomly saying 'we're having a baby' <3 We're going out for lunch to celebrate now :) very happy, but obviously it's early days. Yay for another BFP for the sticking together crew!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Jen, I have asthma, it's pretty bad sometimes. But I haven't found that it acting up has anything to do with my cycles. More so seasons for me.

Congrats again Rachel!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Another month, another BFP... Seriously, ladies, at this rate, we'll all be pregnant by the end of the year! (Except for Rachel and Andrea, who will be new mommies!)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysatis-- yeah, seasons for me, too, definitely. I'm not sure if mine's been bad lately because of where I am in my cycle or just because it's trying to be winter and spring at the same time around here. Seems like every time the seasons change, I have a bad spell.


----------



## DrGomps

I get really bad allergies, still take zyrtec now...everyday...but no asthma. 

Jen, great crosshairs!! congrats!!! I have no doubts that all the ladies on here will get :bfp:'s soon!!! Hopefully sooner rather then later so we can all have babies around the same time!!! I definitely think there will be more this cycle...too early to tell for some of you ladies...but I would put money on cassie being the next...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I was so relieved when my GP told me that I could keep taking all my asthma and allergy meds while TTC and pregnant. 
Cassie is my prediction, too. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... 

Wahooo... congrats Rachel!!
third time was the charm for you, hopefully it will be for me too!! Fxed...

4dpo today and so happy this wait is going by fast.. going out again today so wont be on.. trying not to think about everything..


----------



## DrGomps

so I fell back asleep for another couple hours....still feeling sick...on top of my pregnancy symptoms!

Rachel did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## Sun_Flower

This was the first cycle where I realised that my cycles were 26 days long and that I tend to ovulate on CD13. Also, I was away from work and home when we were DTD, so I was really relaxed and generally enjoying myself. Also had Hypnotherapy on the the day of OV and I can honestly say I've never felt more relaxed in my life, so I'm convinced that helped (it wasn't like, hypnosis as in 'cluck like a chicken when you wake up' hypnosis, it was just a relaxation excercise)


----------



## QueenVic

Ohhhh wow... congrats SF - FANTASTIC news !!! :headspin:

FX'd all goes well :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies not much going on one here lol I've just come back for the stables expecting an essay to read but I geuss not 

I e had some cramPing again and am now on day four of continuously burping ????
I'm sooo hoping it's a symptom or summing is deffo wrong with me xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sun_Flower said:


> This was the first cycle where I realised that my cycles were 26 days long and that I tend to ovulate on CD13. Also, I was away from work and home when we were DTD, so I was really relaxed and generally enjoying myself. Also had Hypnotherapy on the the day of OV and I can honestly say I've never felt more relaxed in my life, so I'm convinced that helped (it wasn't like, hypnosis as in 'cluck like a chicken when you wake up' hypnosis, it was just a relaxation excercise)

Now, THAT would've been funny. :rofl:
Relaxation is a good point. It's just so hard to do. 
DH suggested that we drink more, because we used to drink (on occasion ,not all the time) when we conceived before. I guess the idea is the same. Relaxation. 
I'm just so consumed with TTC. Since I'm a SAHM, most of my day is pretty mindless (cooking, cleaning, playing), so it's easy to allow myself to obsess. I don't know how to quit. 
I'm still not officially ss, but I just want you all to know that I'm tired and nauseous. You know, if you were wondering. Oh, and lots of twinges. I think that's what my ticker says. 
I hate that ticker. Putting ideas in my head. :shrug:
Oh, Rachel, I'm just so excited for you... I keep thinking about you! :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

Evening Ladies! 

Hope everyone has had a great day, I just thought I would pop on quickly before we dash out again, we are going bowling tonight but I will get back to that in a minute.

Before I went out shopping today, i though I would poas, as it was 2nd pee of the day and i thought it may still be concentrated enough... I thought and OH thought we saw a second line come up after a minute, but it seemed to be the shadow of a line in the right place. So we went on about our day trying not too excited about it. While in town we popped into Mama's and Papa's and once again mooched around looking at all the lovely things we wish we could buy. There was this lovely humpty dumpty teddy, which was very kitsch and vintage looking. I had to have it... caching!!! Before leaving i picked up some FRER's ... SUPERDRUG buy one get one free on the 2 packs! :)

ANYWAY I will get back to what I really want to say, when we got home, OH was pestering to take another test as the line was still there on the earlier test... and walah!!! We have another BFP girls!!! Im preggoooooo on a FRER!!! x :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie!!!! Congratulations!!! 
Oh my word... what is going on around here? It's contagious!! 
Haha and Andrea and I predicted you would be the next one... I just didn't think it would be quite this soon... 
But YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Sun_Flower

OH MY GOD CASS!!!! so happy for you sweetie, yay joint BFP for us!!! *Bigs Hugs*


----------



## QueenVic

CONGRATS CASS !!!:hugs:

FX'd :dust: stick stick stick

How many dpo are u ?

Wow girls :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## sspencer99

Woo congrats Hun 3 down can't remember how many more to goo lol 
Let hoPe the the luck sticks xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wow Cass!!! Congrats!!!! Holy cow, 2 in one day.. How exciting!! :dance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

It's been a bit of a major day here in our thread! It still hasn't sunk in really for me yet, but I've changed my signature. Positive mental attitude :D I'm making leek and vegetable soup for tea :D even though it's half 9 at night I'm making sure I eat 3 meals a day :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just can't believe it. I'm so excited for you girls. 
All this positivity makes me want to go pee on something. 
Don't worry. I won't. :)
I feel like we might get one more before the month is out... but who?


----------



## sspencer99

I eat a about four meals a day as I have to eat little And often as my metobalisam is crazy xxx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cass, that's fantastic news xx Happy, healthy 9 months xx


----------



## babydustcass

Evening ladies... back from Bowling... was so fun but our lanes kept breaking so it was a VERY long game of bowling! We went with some friends and the moment I ordered OJ, my friend looked at me funny and whispered 'why the soft drink, are you pregnant?' My big grin gave it all away!!! I just dont know how I am going to be able to stop myself from telling people, it just makes me sooo incredibly happy! 

I was going to upload a piccie but i have left my memory card in the lappy at the repairs so that'll have to wait until next week!

YAY for our joint positives Rachel, I am so excited! When I get some time I will change my siggie too!!! :D

This PMA is so contagious and it really works. I never thought I would be here this month, not judging by the amount of BD-ing we got in this month or how little I should say, because suddenly I O'd much earlier than the previous 2 months so I felt like we had flopped it this month, and then after watching the great sperm race it was almost like we'd written off our chances, but my symptoms were still hanging in there giving me hope!

I hope there are LOTS more BFP's this month!!!! Thank you for all the well wishing... stick bean stick!!! Of course I am going to test again first thing in the morning as this afternoons was diluted some what.

I am 9dpo today, so VERY early BFP! and here is my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c57f


----------



## sept10

Rachel and Cassie - congratulations....i can't believe it 2 :bfp:s when i came on to read whats been happening this morning!!!

hope you are both well and have a h&h 9 months!!

:dust:
for the rest of us.....maybe it will be one of those - when it rains it pours months and there will be more BFPs to go round....fx'd for everyone .....i'll start testing on wednesday....so who is next??


----------



## babydustcass

yes, its so exciting... I really hope its a 'pouring' month! I want to know who's next!? Who's testing and when?


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all I have woken up all achy as if the with is on Her way 
Please stay away !!!!!!

How is e eryone one today 
How are the new mums to be xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woke up this morning and did an IC - line was darker than yesterday so used my Clear Blue digital. Made me very happy to see 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' I like the fact that there's the actual word 'pregnant'. I've attached pictures of the digi and of the little surprise I left OH :)

Sore boobs this morning, not had them before. Owwie.

Definitely hoping it's a 'pouring' month and we all get BFP's. xx
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0120.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7









SAM_0122.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydustcass

Hey Stacey, nooo witchy stay away!

Im good today :) Boobies are sore but Im not complaining...

Told George this morning that he was going to be a big brother and he said 'Yeah! Brudda'
So i think he wants mummy to have another boy!


----------



## sspencer99

Aww bless him that's soo cute xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My son told me last night that he wishes he had a little sister... but I think, when the time comes, he's not going to be thrilled with the idea of having to share mommy and daddy with anyone! Probably better a boy than a girl, though. :)
Temp is up today, so I'm happy. Official symptom spotting begins tomorrow. 
Today we are going to church early because then I have to drive to Cleveland for the baptism of my cousin's baby. I haven't seen him yet-- hopefully I get to hold him, but who knows, 'cause there'll be a million people fighting over him. :)
Have a good day, ladies!!


----------



## DrGomps

wow...cassie!!! congrats!! i had a feeling about you this month....:D Sticky :dust:
You have to join us in the chyrsanthemums...hope this is the beginning of many!!!

Rachel, lovely to see the pregnant, 1-2. :D 

Stacey, burping is a good sign...maybe some heartburn as well? Maybe your GI track is slowing down....when are you going to test...and if you test early it has to be at least a FRER or CB...no IC as they don't work until 14DPO (in my opinion).

I have been having so many dreams about heartbeats and scans...ugh. Just want my scan to happen now!! only two more days...time is definitely dragging...I obsessively have been looking at videos of other peoples and crying when they hear a heartbeat...hopefully that will be me come tuesday morning!!! When I look at my bean it looks really good...but I haven't been feeling as pregnant...granted I have been in bed all day the last two days and have been feeling utterly horrid. I will just be so relieved come tuesday...

Jen have a safe drive.

I am supposed to go to a bachelorette tonight..not sure if I am quite up to it yet...also I have a deadline for ACT questions that I need to finish and have been feeling too sick to do it yet.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I will second the fact that testing early with an IC doesn't work!


----------



## babydustcass

yep my Ics are supposed to my 10iu and they are only picking up the very hint of a line where are the FRERs have nice lines and the BD digi says 'Pregnant 1-2' Those words are so nice. I want to share pictures :( but I cant yet!


----------



## Sun_Flower

my IC's still only have faint lines, even though frer and CB digital are strong :)


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, IC's suck!! but are good if you want to do a progression.


----------



## Sun_Flower

So I went out today and bought some hand sanitiser for work (I work with children, bless the germ-covered little darlings) and some palmers cocoa butter to slather on myself every night. I know I'm going to get stretch marks as I have a few from when I was younger, but I'm gonna put them off for as long as possible! lol. I'm going down south to visit family in 2 weeks, need to start formulating an excuse as to why I'm not drinking!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...I smother myself in cocoa butter and vitamin e oil...hopefully no stretch marks..my friend who is 8 months used this method and hasn't gotten any yet...not sure if she will when her baby drops. You could say you gave up drinking for lent?


----------



## sspencer99

Aww you guys are actually great so I'm 8 Or 9 dpo 
When do you think I should test il do n ic tonite anyways 
But I have ones from sainsburys too xx


----------



## babydustcass

stacey, superdrugs have FRERs BOGOFF for twin packs! :D Let us know what the IC says! Lots of :dust: to you hun!! 

Rachel, I swear by palmers coconut butter... i escaped with just a couple of stretchies (that have now almost gone) with my first using cocobutter every morning and night, I was also a size 8 carrying a 8lb12oz baby lol


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx cass may have to drop by and get them 
I took a frer from sainsburys but was neg again 
I'm going to have to control myself now and wait lol xxx


----------



## babydustcass

hehe Its hard to wait, I tested at 8dpo on an IC and couldnt see anything at all!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just been watching 'A baby story' on Discovery home and health - wow you really do look at the whole labour and birth process from a different standpoint when you're ACTUALLY pregnant... lol!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, back from the baptism... it was fun. We got to see lots of family that we don't see very often. 
We were talking about the next occasion when we can have cake (because I LOVE cake) and my mom said maybe my aunt's birthday, which also happens to be St Patrick's Day. And I said, well when I find out I'm pregnant, we're _definitely_ having cake! 
I suppose it would be possible to find out on St Patty's day, since I'll be 10 dpo, but of course I won't test that early. 
I'm just getting really really really really really (really? really) anxious. 
I almost want my temp to drop already so I can assume AF is coming and get on with my life, you know? And that's pretty bad, since my 2WW is only half over! 
Can we say impatient? :)


----------



## babydustcass

noooo we want your temps to stay up AR! :D come on eggie, go get preggie!!! :dust:

When are you testing AR? You are so strong to wait past 10dpo!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I know I said I'd wait.. But I just came back from Wal*Mart & decided to buy a pack of FRER's.. There's 3 in it, so I think I'm going to test at 11dpo if I see anything in my chart that might look promising, or any symptoms... 11dpo will be the 19th, next Saturday..

I've had shooting pains in my right bb all day today.. I can't think of a reason why I might be havving them? There really uncomfortable & sometimes painful!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'd definitely recommend using FRER's to test. IC's are ok to show progression and stuff, but I think I'd have had a BFP a few days earlier if I'd used a FRER first.

Work is going to be weird tomorrow... carrying on as if everything is normal, but really everything has changed!!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, its funny how one little line can change your life!!! :D 

Cassie, did you tell your families yet? When are you going to announce it to people?


Stacey..you tested today with a frer? Hopefully its just early and you get your :bfp: soon!!

Jen, your chart looks good...think chances are good you might get a :bfp: this month too!!

Ysatis...I see you have your hands full with dogs at your place? LOL.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think my chart looks good, too. :)
But that BFN in September really crushed me. So I'm not going to put myself through that again. 
If this cycle is like last, it'll be 30 days long, with AF due on the 21st. But the one before it was 34 days, so I kind of want to wait until cd 35 to test, just to make sure. And the test I have is just a store brand from Target, so possibly wouldn't get a +ve 'til 14 dpo anyway. 
So... I might test on the 23rd, just because I'll be 16 dpo and I'll have choir practice that night and it would be AWESOME to share the news with them. (Of course, whenever I get that BFP, I'll prob tell you all first because DH will be sleeping as he doesn't get up for work until the afternoon and obviously I'll be testing with FMU.) 
It depends on my symptoms, too, though. If I feel really pregnant by the 22nd, I'll probably cave then. 
I can't just answer a simple question, I know. :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and DH told me he had crazy dreams last night. And I was like, hey, that's in my ticker! But I think that means me, not him. :haha: 
Doesn't mean anything to me, though, because I always have vivid dreams.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well... just got in from another day out and about.. has been so much fun and taken my mind off of if im preg or not..

Congrats Cassie!! Happy and Healthy 9 months..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, yes! House full of dogs.. I'm worn out today & ready for them to go home.. I've got to keep my mom's dogs on my back porch during the day or else they'll go around my house & pee on everything!! (They lift their leg & pee on anything on the floor, eg. grocery bags, etc..) So they're only aloud inside at night & plus my big dog thinks they're toys for him, so I feel like I'm chasing 4 yr olds around all day! (I used to work in a school & had a 4 yr old class, crazy!) lol


----------



## babydustcass

Morning ladies!!!
how is everyone this fine day, looks like there is going to be sun today and clear skies! Shame I havent got to go out much today!

Gomps, haven't told my family yet apart from my mum of course. We live 3 hrs away from them so it will be easy to wait until the 12 week scan before officially announcing the news. However, I have told pretty much all my close friends as we are all off on a girls night out this weekend and I wont be able to drink so they will suss me anyway hehe! Plus they knew we were TTC and each of them hinted that they would like to be the first to know haha :D Even though its so early, its so lovely to be able to share it with people and in all honesty I want to go on Facebook and say ' I got the best birthday present ever' ! !!! but they would all suss me i think hehe

FG, how long till testing then if you test at 11dpo... 5 days? How exciting!!!

rojo, thanks hun, hope you had a lovely day out! Its nice to get out and about to take your mind off things and it makes the days go so much faster!

AR, you have so much will power. This month I caved at 7dpo!!! lmao

Oh brought me some lovely birthday pamper gifts but aparently I have to wait until Friday for my main gift... we are going out for a meal then hmm???

He also brought me some Palmers cocoa Butter for stretch marks and the normal one too!

When I get my camera back I have some piccies to share


----------



## Sun_Flower

I smell all nice this morning cos I smothered myself in cocoa butter before I went to bed :D Gonna get some more today because it's on offer reduced from £4 to £1.50 in Asda (little shopping tip for any ladies who want to stock up :) ) These last two nights since I found out I was pregnant, I've started the pregnancy peeing! I never normally get up at all during the night, but two hours after I've gone to bed both nights, I've woken up desperate to go. I'm not complaining at all though, just means my body is kicking into pregnancy mode :D Weather outside looks lovely and clear and sunny, beautiful blue skies, even if it is a little cold and there's a bit of frost on the ground. Off to work I go, have a great day ladies :D

P.S. Couldn't resist writing a slightly cheeky birthday wish to you on Facebook Cass, looks normal to most people, but you know what it really means :D xx


----------



## babydustcass

hehe thanks Rachel, i knew what it meant hehe no one else will though

ooo thanks for the tip, you will go through truck loads of cocoa butter so im gonna stock up too! Have a lovely day at work :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Look, crosshairs! :happydance:




Cassie, yes 5 more days.. I'm going to just test on Saturday morning with my frer.


----------



## babydustcass

wooo thats great news FG!!! xxxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Yay crosshairs Ysatis!! Congrats!

Happy birthday Cassie!! You can now officially drink in the US (But not for another 9 months)!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So, I picked up some yarn & supplies yesterday & decided that I wanted to start knitting a baby blanket... I know, I know... I'm getting ahead of myself & might even jinx everything, but I need to be able to do something, that's away from the computer (lol!) but still for our future baby.. The yarn is like a sage green & yellow, so totaly nutural & goes with everything that I want to get for baby anyway (stroller, bedding, carseat, pack-n-play, etc).


----------



## FloridaGirl21

What did everything do this weekend?

Friday night I had a really vivid dream (scary one!) & I was screaming in my sleep & woke up crying.. Really weird for me! OH and I were arguing the night before so he slept on the couch, when I woke up I made him come back to bed with me.. I was so scared. It felt SOOOO reall!!

Saturday morning, OH & I went to our church & met with all the congregations that go there so that we can do our quarterly 'clean-up'. There was a pregnant girl there, maybe a couple years older than me (she goes to the other congregation that meets there so I've never seen her before).. And we talked for a while about pregnancy & babies & her fear (and mine!) of the fact that she's had a miscarriage & how this whole pregnancy she's been so paranoid.. But there she was at 36+3!

Then, my mom came over Saturday night & dumped her 2 yappy dogs on me so she can go to Disney World (until Thursday, which I didn't know until she was ready to leave!) with my step dad, brother, sister & step brother & sister..

Sunday, OH and I were driving home after breakfast & saw this older man walking down the street, but he was walking different, like not normal (we thought maybe he had DS?).. So OH watched him as we passed in the mirror & he started pulling at his chest & fell down.. So we turned around & drove back to him & he was having really bad chest pains so we had to call an ambulance to take him to the hospital... Hope he's OK & glad we were passing by him because I wasn't going to take that route home, something just told me too...

Sunday evening I had my in-laws (MIL, FIL, SIL & Uncle in-law) over for dinner. We went for a nice walk after.. I really do have to get into the habit of walking.. I've heard it makes labor a little easier? Not sure how true that is...??


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, I have a bunch of yarn and knitting books as well...won't really get to knit though until June..I have alot of deadlines in the near future...knitting is so therapeutic!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I used to know how to.. My grandma has taught me before.. But I'm going to probably use youtube until I get the hang of it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, happy birthday, Cassie! 
I really need to learn to knit. Of course, with the LO, I'd probably never have time, anyway. He'll start school next year, but hopefully by then I'll have a little crawler, too! 
What does that mean when people put a +, like 36+3? 
Nice crosshairs, Ysa!! 
I've been having weird feelings in my abdomen. But I'm trying to ignore it. Temp stayed up, so that's good. This morning since I got up, I've had some cramps, but I ate some funny things yesterday, so it's probably just that. 
Should go to the gym today... we'll see if that happens. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

36+3 means 36 weeks & 3 days


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:dohh:Ohhhhhhhh:dohh:
Duh. :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I just looked at my ticker, and it says vivid dreams.. Of course, I was only 4-5dpo when I had that dream, but funny to see that now :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> :dohh:Ohhhhhhhh:dohh:
> Duh. :blush:

LOL i didn't know either at first.. I just read a lot of posts though & eventually figured it out :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, jeez. I'm totally SSing. I looked at the top 10 symptoms for 7 dpo, and I have #1-4, #8, and #9. (Fatigue, mild cramps, gas, bloating, tender breasts, and heavy/full breasts.) Unfortunately NON-pregnant women have all those symptoms, too. Ugh. :wacko:
At least it's Monday, and I could be implanted by now. 
I hate this.
:growlmad:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know.. Me too.. The only thing I've noticed I have is, gas, & heavy/full breasts.. (my tender nips went away for the most part :( )


----------



## DrGomps

Fingers crossed Ysatis and Jen that your little bean is implanting right about now!! (or has already implanted). 

Logan, sept, how are you ladies feeling?

And traskey/truthbetold...you girls have been quiet this cycle...

So I stupidly had some oj on an empty stomach..I normally have a yogurt and do my workout then eat...well I had a banana and oj with my yogurt...the acid upset my stomach...don't think I ever want OJ again!! Yuck!! ANywho...its all out now...and luckily my banana and yogurt stayed down for the most part as well as my vitamins.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, hope you feel better.. that's no fun.. I love te outfits (especially the green, white &yellow one) that your mom got you for your bean.. There so cute! Nice of her to send a care package for you & the baby


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cass, love your first entry to your blog.. I'm now following :)


----------



## DrGomps

oooh...btw...for you newly pregnant ladies (and everyone else-its good for all of us) I just started using this nutrition tracker: To track my intake make sure I am getting enough of everything...Thought I'd share. ITs free!! woohoo! my favorite price. 

https://babyfit.sparkpeople.com/nutrition.asp


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all well..

Happy Birthday Cassie!

I have been well, thanks for asking andrea, trying to stay busy as not to think too much into anything, have had some "symptoms" but not many at all.. which is fine... wait it oul like always.. Will prob start testing the end of this week.. so exciting.. hope there are a few more positives this month!


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa-I had a really bad dream the other night too.. two nights in a row the same one.. it was about zombies... crazy I know.. but like I could hear ppl screaming as they were being killed by them.. not a good dream and remembered it so well after I woke up..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Same here.. I NEVER remember details about my dreams & it's still stuck in my head, what happened.. Step by step! I thought the same thing too after I had calmed down (I was like sobbing & shaking) about how much I remembered from it & how real it felt.

EDIT to add: I was so surprised with myself becaue when I woke up, I knew it was a dream, but I couldn't help feeling panicky.. I made OH hold me & eventually went back to sleep lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- too weird. My husband's dream was about zombies, too... how random. 
Oh, Andrea, I've heard good things about sparkpeople. I should try it. 
Had a good workout at the gym but then got very lightheaded when I went to pick up DS. Maybe I worked a little too hard. That is one of my concerns, when I get preg, because I have really gotten used to my morning workout a few times a week, and I don't want to have to give it up. I'm thinking maybe I could start swimming. Other than that and walking, I don't know what else I'd be allowed to do. Haha I'm NOT a swimmer at all, but maybe if they offered a prego-lady class, I could at least walk around in the water or something. 
I really think I'm out, though... I'm having very AF-like cramps. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AF-like cramps can be mistaken implantation.. it's too early for af type cramps! fx'ed


----------



## sept10

Hi everyone!!

Happy Birthday Cassie:happydance:!!!!

Well I woke up this morning with a massive temperature dip....what do you think...implantation dip???? wishing all day it is one but to be honest been so busy today not obsessed too much and have a busy evening tonight as well....supposed to start testing on wednesday but might have to do one tomorrow if my temperature goes back up.....hoping to follow in your footsteps cassie!!!!

Jen your chart looks great and FG - Horray for crosshairs:thumbup:!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sarah, very possible Implantation dip! you should test tomorrow morning, like Cassie.. Maybe you'll get a positive result the next day if it is implanation!!! When will you be testing?

added: (i just realized you answered my question lol)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. that is a bit crazy AR... zombie dreams in the same week.. lol.. oh well its all good now.. im gettin excited to test soon...


----------



## Traskey

Hi everyone

Sorry for not writing very much, I have been reading and lurking though so i'm all caught up with your news. 

I finally got my cross hairs today, so I am officially 10 dpo, which matches up with the + opk and cbfm. I don't symptom spot usually, but I had the most horrendous pain on day 7, that made me cry out so loud, DH came down from playing the Playstation upstairs. It was one pain that lasted about 15 seconds and left me with a residual pain for about 12 hours (never had that before). I then had a temp dip so was thinking I might get lucky. However, I had my HSG this month so it could well be something to do with that. I did a test this morning as my boobs were really sore for days but it was negative. I'm sure af will be here by Friday. 

I am truly happy for all of you with your bfp. 

Happy birthday to Cassie :wine::cake:

And yes, it looks like a great day 8 dip for you! Charts are looking good girls. Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Traskey, your chart looks good, too... 10 dpo is early. There's still hope! FX'd! 
:dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh I feel a bit crappy right now. Came home from work and just slumped on the sofa. I've got a headache, feel achey and just want to go to bed :(. Told a couple of people at work today as I had to lift things down from high shelves and move heavy boxes. They were all really happy for me :) Not telling anyone outside of work though. I've got an appointment with the midwife on Monday during work hours, so I'm going to have to tell my boss too, which is something I didn't want to do yet, but oh well. If (god forbid) anything bad happens then work would have to know anyway because I'd definitely be having time off work to deal with it. 

But anyway, happier things. Looking forward to my appointment, apparently it's going to be about an hour long so I don't know what it will involve, but I'm looking forward to finding out! Gonna have a chilled evening in front of the tv now watching 'Scott Pilgrim vs the World' then have an early night I think. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## DrGomps

traskey...what did you test with...I have heard lots of stories about women getting pregnant after the HSG...hopefully it will be yours too!! 10DPO is way too early!!

Sept...nice dip..hopefully a :bfp: will be soon to follow. 

Ysatis & Logan...vivid dreams are a good sign...I have vivid dreams so often now!! A friend of mine let me borrow supernatural season 1 thinking I would like it...but it gave me the worse nightmares...plus i decapitate things at work...so I of course have dreams about brains/decapitation...yikes!!

Logan when are you going to start testing?

Rachel...happy 4 weeks!!! your appt will most likely involve answering a bazillion questions...pap, blood test, urine test, etc. Fx'ed for you!! Hopefully you get on well with the midwife...just out of curiosity why do you see a midwife and not an OB? I am obviously in the biomedical sciences...and not sure if I would trust my baby in the hands of anything less then a board certified OB...though I know midwives generally are associated with an OB. Luckily my OB is accessible and I get along well with. I like the idea of a home birth (I happen to live on a huge medical facility/medical school where there are several hospitals)...but at the same time...I want to be adjacent to an OR or whatever else if need be. A friend of mine had a home water birth and posted it on facebook...looked lovely...but still not sure if i have the guts...anywho...birth is a long ways off for us still...just already thinking about it.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ermmm... this is probably an odd question, but what's an OB? lol xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh ok, just googled it lol. In England, the majority if not all of your pregnancy care is done by midwives. There aren't really OB's over here, Midwives are pretty much the highest authority on all things birth/ pregnancy/ labour related. They all have to be trained to at least degree level and are certified within the NHS, so I think they're a lot different to midwives in the US (from what I can gather from the internet) either way there really isn't much choice in what sort of professional works with you: when you're pregnant, you deal with the midwives, when you're in labour, you deal with midwives and nurses (and a doctor/ surgeon if things get complicated) once you've had the baby you deal with midwives and nurses :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I wondered the same thing.. Glad you asked..

Rachel, So your midwives are pretty much exactly like our OB's?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow. That's so different... so will the midwife do your internal exams and your ultrasounds and everything leading up to the birth? 
If you need a c-section, I assume a doctor gets called in-- but at that point, is it someone you've never met? That all sounds really different from what happens here. It would make me really nervous to have someone without a degree in medicine delivering my baby.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

A related question... who do you go to for pap smears and the like when you're NOT pregnant? Do you have gynecologists? Generally in the US, we have OB/GYNs, who take care of all that womanly stuff, whether you're pregnant or not.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> Ysatis & Logan...vivid dreams are a good sign...I have vivid dreams so often now!! A friend of mine let me borrow supernatural season 1 thinking I would like it...but it gave me the worse nightmares...plus i decapitate things at work...so I of course have dreams about brains/decapitation...yikes!!

I'd have nightmares probably too if I was you!! :haha: Every night I go to bed, I'm praying that I won't have the same nightmare again! I really hope it's a sign for me!

The girl I was talking to on Saturday, that was pregnant was telling me that her whole pregnancy (prior to finding out the babies sex) she was having baby boy dreams & then on her 20wk scan she found out it was a boy.. She said that her last pregnancy (lost at 10wks) she was having baby girl dreams, so she knows in her heart that it was a girl.. I wonder how common that is..? I know it's like a 50/50 chance, but she said she's known since very early on that she was carrying a boy.. how exciting would that be!


----------



## Traskey

Yeah, we are a bit different here. The midwife does all the work, unless there are complications or high risks. There is always a gynae and paed on standby and they do the work if you need a c-section. I think midwives are four years of university, it may be three.


----------



## Traskey

AmaryllisRed said:


> A related question... who do you go to for pap smears and the like when you're NOT pregnant? Do you have gynecologists? Generally in the US, we have OB/GYNs, who take care of all that womanly stuff, whether you're pregnant or not.

A smear test is done every three years on the nhs and it's done by a nurse at your local doctors surgery. We don't go to a specific gynae for those tests unless something comes up on the smear, then you are referred to the hospital.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, it's all so different.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Where has everyone gone? I'm so bored!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys how are you all

I've been feeling really down today another bfn 
Arden it's killing me because I've had so many positive symptom 
I ddnt last cycle I went so bothered about testing now I'm obsessed about testing 
The I've been having vivid dreams too but I suffer from nite terrers so Ive just been ignoring them 

I'm now just going to wiat for af to arrive ic she arrives I will welcome her with a big bottle of wine and prepare for the next cycle lol xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, 10dpo can still be too early.. just try holding off for a couple days so that you don't make yourself sick.. have you been testing with ic's or something more sensitive?


----------



## sspencer99

I've been using frers I'm just going to wait for af now xxx


----------



## babydustcass

sept10 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Cassie:happydance:!!!!
> 
> Well I woke up this morning with a massive temperature dip....what do you think...implantation dip???? wishing all day it is one but to be honest been so busy today not obsessed too much and have a busy evening tonight as well....supposed to start testing on wednesday but might have to do one tomorrow if my temperature goes back up.....hoping to follow in your footsteps cassie!!!!
> 
> Jen your chart looks great and FG - Horray for crosshairs:thumbup:!!!!!!!

Wooo sept, I dipped on the same day. FX'd!!!!!! :D :dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm not sure who does the ultrasounds as I've never had one before, we'll have to ask Cass :) but I assume they'd be done by nurses as well. All I know is I've got an appointment with the midwife next week for like an hour to confirm I'm pregnant and all that jazz. I don't think that's my 'booking in' clinic though because I thought they don't see you till 10 weeks? I don't know, I'll have to wait and see. maybe my doctors surgery have like, screwed it up or something, I don't know lol. Fell asleep on the sofa earlier, feeling a little better now :) Gonna watch One Born Every Minute at 9, should be good :) Hope you're all having a good evening


----------



## Traskey

Yay, OBEM in half an hour.

Stacey, I got a bfn today on day 10 too. I'm going to wait until Thursday/Friday now as that will be day 14. Fingers crossed for you still.


----------



## sspencer99

I'm not alone then good luck and fingers tightly crossed for us xxx


----------



## babydustcass

ooo its all so different here... and i dont really have an answer to who does the ultrasounds, Ill ask my midwife when I see her, when i meet her :) 

OBEM is about to start! Have you girls in the US been able to watch it on channel 4od?

Had a great day today, thank you for all the birthday wishes!

Hope the negs turn into Big FAT positives for you lovely ladies!


----------



## sspencer99

I'm not alone then good luck and fingers tightly crossed for us xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... hope your all having a nice day...

I have been watching OBEM, its on Tuesday nights here... I love it! cept last week was a rerun...

So excited for the finale of The Bachelor tonight...I bet he will pick chantal.. tho emily is better, just my though..

Andrea, I would like to test on Thurs.. but will still be early so not sure... wait and see.. i have some ics too.. and some frers..

Fxed for you Stacey and Traskey!! Still early...


----------



## sspencer99

I don't watch obem I dunno why lol dh has me watching when fish attack lol xx


----------



## DrGomps

I dont actually have cable, I watch everything online and you can stream one born every minute online!! :D 

Definitely excited for the bachelor...I loathe chantal..she is so annoying...think he may chose emily..she is just a better person!!

Stacey, Traskey, sorry about the :bfn:, 10 DPO is still early. Fx'ed. 

went home a bit early because I am still feeling a bit under the weather...somehow made my writing deadline.

So weird...my insurance apparently approved me for intake at the hospital for my "vaginal birth". Weird seeing it in writing. 

My scan is tomorrow!! So nervous!! grow baby!! 

Got seabands today, will see how they work.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, Rachel, Cassie (and anyone else who wants to answer)-- are you ladies going to make a birth plan? I know it's early to think about these things. Just being nosy. :)
I haven't heard of OBEM-- we only have basic cable, so we get the major networks... is it worth watching online? 
Argh. I'm having so many "symptoms"-- fatigue, cramps, sore bbs-- but I really don't want to get my hopes up. 
It seems like with Rachel and Cassie getting theirs this time around, we've had our fair share of :bfp:s until next month. So in that way, the odds are against us. But on the other hand-- as of Thursday, it will be seven full months since I went off the pill, and we started actively trying right away. So... I can't help but get my hopes up more and more every month. 
Ugh. 
Let's talk about something else. 
Haha I totally can't think of anything else to talk about...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Is making a birth plan something everyone does? Mine will probably just say "I want baby out of my vagina and in my arms with as little pain as possible please" - lol. I don't know enough about labour and delivery yet to say much, other than I'm not averse to an epidural, I'd like to be active and mobile to control the pain and I don't want pethedine (because the idea of being completely out of it and not knowing what's going on scares the HELL out of me)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll be making a birthing plan.. Gotta worry about getting pregnant first though.. LOL OBEM is pretty good.. You should watch one episode & see if you like it.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, GL with your appt tomorrow... What time is it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, I don't think everyone makes a birth plan-- I didn't-- but they're becoming more popular. The things you said are definitely things you'd want to include, along with under what conditions you'd allow a c-section, who you want present for the birth, if you want the baby put on your chest right after, etc. It's at least a good idea to write down the important stuff and give it to your doc (or midwife, I guess). That way, everyone knows what you expect. I didn't have one, and while nothing went terribly wrong, I think it would've been beneficial.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...not so sure about a birthing plan either...I liked the idea of a water birth...but in practice will probably just do it the traditional way in a hospital. Also...at first was opposed to any medication..but now I am not going to close the door on anything and see how I feel at the time...I really don't want to have a c section unless absolutely necessary. I hate the idea of having a needle in my spine but not closed off to the idea of an epidural entirely...anywho...still feeling like a sicky...going to nap then need to do the laundry...and all the housework...sucks that I have to work..be pregnant and sick and do all the work around the house (DH works crazy long hours).


----------



## DrGomps

ooh...definitely want the baby on the chest immediately!! gimme gimme!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Andrea, hope you feel better.. I'll be doing laundry tonight too while watching the bachelor.. Well, maybe I'll be watching the bachelor more than doing laundry hehee :haha:

I was looking at your chart & besides the actual temps, mine actually closely resembles yours.. I'm holding onto all hope now!!

added: I'm talking about post-O temps BTW


----------



## AmaryllisRed

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I'm so tired. 
It's not quite 8 here and LO just went to bed and I'm not going to be far behind. 
Hopefully that's a good sign, but I don't know. Haha or care, 'cause I'm too tired. It's just been a long couple of days. :) Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## babydustcass

Morning everyone!!!

I am feeling sooo tired today and I was in bed at 10pm. My eyes are watering and my nose is stuffy still and I keep sneezing... ahchoooooo

I didnt have a birth plan the first time around but this time I will... Nothing went wrong with my labour because I didnt have one, however this time I will probably not have my mum with me to keep me so strong. I didn't need an epi last time, but I kept saying I wanted one... in the misery that is labour... but my mum kept telling me 'no you dont sweetheart, you are doing just fine'. I wonder if I could write that one my birth plan? for the nurses to keep reassuring me that I can do it without an epi and just gas and air. The first time around my labour lasted a long time, I was in established labour from 10am Sunday and gave birth Monday 11.05pm!! 
I will also ask for female midwives only and only one student present, if any at all. The Student is not to do any of the practical in delivery, injections, afterbirth (im sure I can think of some other things) oh breaking waters if need be, any stitches that may be required?, however I do not mind student doing examinations assisted by a Midwife. 
I want baby to be cleaned a little before being put straight onto my chest (so they dont slip and slide (hehe) and I want OH to cut the ambilical cord again. I would like to BF as soon as possible. 
I would like the injection to help deliver the after birth...

That's all I have so far :D


----------



## DrGomps

wow...cassie..quite a detailed plan!! I like it...I also don't want any students doing any procedures on me or even being present really (since I live at a medical school it could be my classmates!). a friend of mine who gave birth there said she had her episiotomy done by a resident!! No resident is getting within 10ft of my lady parts with a scalpel!!!

Ysatis...yes your temps are similar to mine...I was worried since it took so long to rise that I was having an anovulatory cycle..but obviously not!!

t-2 hours...so nervous and excited...beat little heart beat for momma!!


----------



## babydustcass

hehe is a little detailed. I am sure I can think of more the further into the pregnancy I go... and I would prefer no students at all too. I am about to update my blog with some piccies for anyone that would like to take a look

I have my first doc appointment today at 3.20pm :D xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

What time is it there now cassie?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning, ladies! 
Cassie, you can tell you've done this before. :) 
I agree, I would NOT want any students in there... I initially thought I didn't want an epidural, but it's funny how things change when you're in pain! Even as I gave them the OK and they were putting it in, I was a little freaked out about it, but in the end, I'm glad. 
Wishing you both the very best at your dr's appts. Let us know how they go! 
Went to bed before 10 last night and up just before 8 this morning. Bbs were on fire when I first woke up, but now they're just a little achey. Actually ALL of me is achey. I think :witch: is on her way. Sigh. 
How is everyone else today?


----------



## DrGomps

so watching the bachelor finale this morning...all emotional and crying...LOL!! EMily!!

good luck at your dr appt cassie!! Will definitely check out your blog. :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ticker says 'bachache' today.. maybe for you it's an 'all body ache' :) I want symptoms! But I've got nothing.. My bbs feel full and that's it! hope af stays away..


----------



## DrGomps

great progression on your tests cassie!! :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, have you finished it yet? Did you hear that Ashley H is going to be the next bachelorette?


----------



## DrGomps

oops wrong window.


----------



## babydustcass

ysa, its 12.40pm right now xx


----------



## DrGomps

t- 1 hour.


----------



## DrGomps

I was hoping it would be shawntel...not done yet!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, yay.. Less than 3 hrs then! you'll probably be going in when Andrea's coming out..

Andrea, I know, I was hoping it'd be her too.. I really liked her, Ashley H not so much.. She really got on my nerves the last handful of episodes that she was in.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie! I'm following your blog now. I don't know if you can see the people who are following you, but I'm laeta369. That was my old ID when I used to have a blogspot a long time ago. 
Ysa, I hope so! My back really does hurt... It's so hard not to get your hopes up, isn't it?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It really is.. Anything little twinge or pain or temp shift I'm examining.. And I really shouldn't be, should be more relaxed.. But I'm trying.......

Your chart looks good so far, temps staying up pretty well.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think if they're going to fall before AF, it won't start until 5 days before, going by last month's chart, unreliable as it is. Tomorrow will be 5 days before, but it will also be 9 dpo, so even if my temp drops tomorrow, could be pre-AF drop or could be implantation.


----------



## babydustcass

ooooo not long now Andrea xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

fx'ed, GL Andrea!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope your all having a good day... so the strangest thing happened to me last night.. took a drink of a pop while sitting on the couch and bam felt so naseous.. went to the bathroom and was gagging the whole way... I know tmi.. haha.. it was crazy.. not many symptoms though.. so maybe thats good.. as last cycle had like every one in the book.. 

Anyone else having symptoms...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> not many symptoms though.. so maybe thats good.. as last cycle had like every one in the book..

I'm hoping the same thing.. Only thing I've noticed are heavy/full bbs.. don't hurt at all anymore (only the first few days after O.. So hopefully our lack of symptoms will be a good thing for us this month!


----------



## lilrojo

Hopefully... dont want to get my hopes up too much though.. just in case...

when r you testing Ysa??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Saturday, the 19th. you?


----------



## lilrojo

Ok so, I was not ssing.. but just blew my nose, cuz its been runny and stuffy, and just annoying and there was blood on the tissue.. hoping its a good sign for me...


----------



## lilrojo

I want to test on St Pattys Day but may be early, but think I will anyways lol! Then waiting till sat too.. if its a neg that is..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ ooooh.. fx'ed!!


Cassie & Andrea, hope your appts are going/have went well!! Please update asap!!


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> ^^ ooooh.. fx'ed!!
> 
> Thanks, I hate ssing.. drives me :wacko: at least not long till testing now...
> 
> I hope their appts have gone well too.. excited to hear of updates..
> 
> hope its the rest of us next...:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had a wave of nausea last night, but just had to take a few deep breaths to make it go away. I'm not going to get excited about it. 
Ooh, I hope the bloody nose was a good sign!


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies how are we all 

cass and andrea hope appointments went well 

wow llrojo theese are promising signs 

xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Stacey, anymore symptoms?


----------



## sspencer99

no im afraid not apart from some crazy mad dreams lol 
but i dont actually remember them i remember the one i had on friday about my mum and sister but not the others 

ive given up thinking maybe i am but there a little bit of hope left lol 

ur symptoms and chart (i dont understamd charting) sound great thou id love my little boobies to be fuller i think id hold them all day lol 
xxxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, great symptoms!! Blood in the nose was one for me!

So my bub has a heartbeat!! Sorry it took me so long to post but the doctors made me wait alot and then I had a seminar after I had to attend...
My friend snuck in a camera so we got to record a bit (until we were caught). They didn't measure the heart rate, but it was very apparent!! it is measuring at exactly 6 weeks 6 days!! CRL 9 mm! Last week I think it was 2mm. LOL!! So happy!!! Will post the pic later...but the video is much better.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FW3mkrKhoE


----------



## sspencer99

ohh these dream arnt the scary dreams im used to these are just plain weird


----------



## sspencer99

oohhhhhhh andrea that fab news xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey :rofl: , I'm actually already large chested, so if it's a pregnancy sign then I'll be ecstatic but if not then it really needs to go. it's very uncomfortable

Andrea, yay!!! :wohoo: your bubs looks a little bigger there in the video than in the U/S pic. I notice a definate growth & yay for hb's!!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Andrea, yay for heartbeats and healthy babies :wohoo:

Hope this has put your mind at ease now, so you can relax a little.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congrats Andrea :) Cass those are some great tests, they're seriously making me panic now though because my FRER at 14 dpo was a lot lighter than your FRER is at 12dpo, and I STILL don't have a completely solid IC. Argh does that mean that my HGC levels aren't high enough so I could be like, not pregnant? or more prone to miscarriage or something? ARGH why are my lines not that dark :'(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, I wouldnt worry about it. everyone's levels rise differently & whats normal for one person isn't for another.. Don't you have a mw appt soon?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Not until Monday, that's a whole 6 days away lol! I'm just stressing for no reason I'm sure xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm sure that's the case :hugs: relax until then, if not for yourself, then for your little bean.. everything will be great :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

hey girls, Im back!

Andrea that video is sooo cool... YAY for heart beat and healthy baby!! S/he's grown so much!!! 

My Docs appointment was pretty short really, not much to say other than a few forms to fill in. Usually they make you do a urine test but I took lots of tests with me and the 12dpo from today. She was shocked to know I found out at only 9dpo! But thats todays science for you! :D
I had my blood pressure taken, given lots of information on what not to eat and what TO eat, and other usefulness! She also ran through chemical pregnancies, as I'm not offically due my Period until thursday but I am feeling ok with that as the levels seem to be rising still. Ive been taking my prenatals so hopefully, everything crossed that this bean is sticky! 

rachel, I wouldnt worry at all about your FRER or other tests. I am not getting a Full IC yet either and thats on the 10iu ones. I tested today on my second pee of the day and it was still quite strong. Like Ysa said, everyone progresses at different rates with the levels, which is why some do not get a +ve until past their missed Af. 

Have you been testing daily hun?

I am just about to change my blog to a really cool template my friend made, she does all the designing for my work stuff hehe!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Cass you have so much gorgeous baby stuff already, I love all the hungry caterpillar bits and pieces :) I'm still testing daily and my IC lines ARE getting darker, they're just not as dark as my FRER was yet. I guess it's just cos I don't FEEL pregnant, apart from the needing to pee all the time and slightly sore boobs. I think I might make a list of baby stuff I'll need just to make me feel better :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, glad to hear your appt went well.. do they do a pap at your first appt's in the uk? I remember my OB doing a pap when I went in the first time.. He made me take a pee test, but was also able to tell I was pregnant by feeling around inside? I never really asked what he had done.. But I remember him feeling insid & then just saying yes your pregnant. And then when I MC'd he said it feels like you've passed everything..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sun_Flower said:


> I think I might make a list of baby stuff I'll need just to make me feel better :)

I think that's a great idea to make you feel better.. I've started looking into ways to surprise my family and I'm not even preggo yet! funny because I don't plan on telling anyone for a while :haha:

Cassie, I LOVE the Winnie the Pooh Sleeper.. I've bought some stuff myself when I've found it on sale or for a good deal... :blush: Now I don't feel so alone. you've got double the amount of what I have! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm keeping my fingers sooo tightly crossed.. I don't want to jinx anything but I had some very suddle cramps a little bit ago & I keep getting shooting pain in my right bb (just like on Sunday, not as bad though)..

***Oh PLEASE bring us ALL bfp's sooner rather than later!!***


----------



## sept10

Congrats DrG - love the video

well for one reason or another didn't test this morning although big temp rise so fx'd it was an implantation dip. Testing tomorrow!!!!

SF - don't worry some people don't even get a +ve till a week after af due and still have normal pregnancies....it may be that your urine is just not as concentrated. 

well i'll let you know bout tomorrow...am wishing for a +ve but with no other symptoms and five months of BFNs i'm kinda expecting yet another load of BFNs and heartbreaking af at the end of it all.....but well you gotta hope :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oooohh sarah, yay or temp rises! your's looks good. fx'ed for tomorrow morning!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, those tests are not diagnostic by any means...everyones kidneys function different so the rate of hcg being produced by yours could be very different from Cassies...so try not to worry (yeah this coming from the girl that was worrying unnecessarily the last week, easier said then done!). The important numbers are your serum hcg. Have you ever been pregnant before?? There is no reason to believe that you will miscarry...so breathe..you are pregnant!!! symptoms generally don't start until later and everyone is different...trust me...when the ms hits you will wish you didn't have symptoms!!


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah and Logan...I would put money on you two being our next :bfp:'s

don't disappoint me!! J/K


----------



## sept10

DrGomps said:


> Sarah and Logan...I would put money on you two being our next :bfp:'s
> 
> don't disappoint me!! J/K

I hope your right:shrug:
:flower:


----------



## babydustcass

ooo Sarah your chart look FAB!!! FX'd for that test in the morning... what test are you going to use?

Ysa, I had cramps around 7dpo too! FX'd!

hehe I do have a lot of stuff :) I am a bit of a shopaholic! :D I love to buy the cute things I see but I am stopping now as I want to wait until we find out the sex of the baby.

Has anyone seen the Chinese gender calenders... it says I am going to have a girl!


----------



## sept10

Just internet cheapies.....saving the superdrug one for when af is due..

nervous now xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

sept10 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Sarah and Logan...I would put money on you two being our next :bfp:'s
> 
> don't disappoint me!! J/K
> 
> I hope your right:shrug:
> :flower:Click to expand...

Me too:hugs:


Cassie,I looked at one and it said girl 4 me too...:flower: I would love either, have a daughter now


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sarah when you test in the morning, will it be with an IC? Or something more sensitive? You should deff use something more sensitive at 10dpo..

added: i keep re-asking questions.. i just saw that cassie asked you what kind you'd be using in the morn.. don''t loose hope if it's bfn tomorrow.. i'd pull out the more sensitive one, but dont get down


----------



## lilrojo

sept10 said:


> Just internet cheapies.....saving the superdrug one for when af is due..
> 
> nervous now xxxxxxxx

Me too, we have soooo much to live up to now...:haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies, I just dropped in to see how your cycles were going and if there were any more BFP. Congrats Babydustcass and Sun_Flower! 

I hope everyone else catches there eggy!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, lots to catch up on! 
Andrea-- yay, heartbeat!!!! And big, healthy, growing baby!!
Cassie, it would be nice if you got a girl, since you already have a boy-- did you save all of George's baby stuff? 
Ysa, remember, I was having cramps a day or two ago, too... FX'd it's a good sign for both of us! 
Some nausea again this afternoon, but I seem to have a little bit off and on every month during the TWW, usually while I'm sitting here reading on BnB! It's either the power of suggestion or I have that thing where you get sick from staring at a computer screen. :)
Oh, and my back STILL hurts. Probably from working too hard at the gym yesterday. 
And my eye is twitching. Stress over this stupid TWW. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

[-o&lt;


AmaryllisRed said:


> Ysa, remember, I was having cramps a day or two ago, too... FX'd it's a good sign for both of us!

[-o&lt; :dust:


----------



## babydustcass

Check out my Belly Book Blog, its so cute!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Awwwwwwwwww it's so cute! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it's adorable Cass :flower:


----------



## babydustcass

thanks girls, my natalie is fab!!


----------



## lilrojo

awww... cassie that is too.. cute.. Is that your family in that picture.. such a nice looking group!


----------



## babydustcass

hehe yes thats my family, we all look a little minging there, OH is pulling a funny face, my hair isnt done and you cant really see george but nat picked it off my facebook lol x


----------



## DrGomps

Love your blog!! Can't wait to have a family pic of something other then just my husband and our cat...LOL!! This winter!!


----------



## babydustcass

ooh Andrea, there was a bit on my midwife letter about getting someone else to clean out the litter tray when pregnant and to wash hands after touching cats and kittens :)


----------



## DrGomps

yeah..toxoplasmoisis...but my cat uses the toilet. Like a person..hehehe...he just doesn't know how to flush.

LOL. And the chances are that I have already been exposed if I were to get it...my doctor wasnt too worried..


----------



## babydustcass

HAHA omg, your joking right?! He goes on the toilet?

Thats the word toxothingymajig... lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, just in time for Christmas cards, girls!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I'm using toxoplasmosis as the reason why my husband CAN'T get a cat! (The real reasons are a)I'm allergic and b) I don't like cats.) :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

We used to have a cat & I told OH that I would not be changing the litter when I was preggo last time... I loved it!

Andrea, your cat really uses the toilet? Like in Meet the Parents''??? That's awesome.. How the heck do you train a cat to do that?


----------



## lilrojo

Have any of you heard or tried to take an opk as a hpt...


----------



## DrGomps

Hahha...yes ladies...my cat uses the toilet...its great actually...because the worst part about having a cat is the litter box and the smell that brings. We got a citi kitty:

https://www.citikitty.com/

Basically its a litter box that goes under the toilet seat and each week you remove a ring until the cat just balances on the toilet seat and uses the bathroom...there were quite a few accidents along the way...I had to get rid of all the bath rugs...but he does it...

Jen, I actually prefer dogs over cats...just don't have the space for one...plus we technically aren't allowed animals in student housing..teehee!! 

Logan...you can use OPKs as HPTs...they arent as sensitive, but they detect hcg too! did you pee on one??? Obviously its not as definitive as a HPT...but it works.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, that's pretty cool! I will have to reccomend that to anyone I know with a cat..

Logan, I have heard of ppl using OPK's as a pregnancy test cause like Andrea said, it also detects hcg.. never done it myself though..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Pets are a pain, IMO. I had dogs growing up, and I must say, we had three of the best dogs you could ask for. But it's so much time and effort and money. It's much easier to have friends and family who have dogs. You go visit, cuddle them, play with them, and go home and move on. (Funny, that's the way some people feel about children!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Some people get onto me and OH for having 2 dogs.. And it hasn't been much fun pet-sitting my moms two dogs these past few days, but I love my little Bella soooo much!! I know I lived without her before, but can't imagine ever getting rid of her or life without her now. IDK, I feel like the bad deff outweigh the good. She's my fur baby until I have a human baby. :) then she'll have to be my #2. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. AR.. so true.. I have a kitty, and thats my only pet.. had a dog but hes passed away.. soon we wont have any pets, giving our kitty away.. as not enough time for her anymore, since having my daughter... 

Andrea, I may have, lol! It is super super dark.. so just curious.. gotta pee on something.. and dont want to waster my hpts yet.. lol!


----------



## babydustcass

We cant have pets really, Im allergic to everything with fur/hair!! Next doors cat Cookie had kittens last week and they are SO cute, id have one if I wasn't allergic! Cookie thinks our house is an extension of her own and wanders round everyday trying to get in the back door.

Today I am feeling mega bloated! And tired too... Yawn... having my hair done today so thay will be nice and relaxing! Got my Pregnancy and baby magazine to read while getting my hair done :D


----------



## babydustcass

rojo is it dark dark as in positive OPK?? XXXXX


----------



## sept10

-ve test for me this morning on the IC. 

after the 10mins and out of the bright light i can see where the test line would be...like a shadow...is that the evap line?? 

temp still up so keeping fx'd for tomorrow.....


----------



## babydustcass

:O Sept thats what I had!!!!!! :O


----------



## babydustcass

and then i tested in the afternoon with a FRER x are you testing tomorrow? Id DEF t6est with something more sensitive!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sarah, ^^wss, test w/ something more sensitive.. fx'ed for you!

afm, temp up this morning.. quite a big jump.. fx'ed!


----------



## babydustcass

FX'd Ysa, chart looks good!

Check this out... fascinating https://www.pregnology.com/faralong.php?month=11&day=24&year=2011


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm.. it's not opening the link for me? What's it about?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! 
Sarah-- sounds promising!! 
Ysa-- looking good! 
Logan-- hmmm.... could that be a +ve? Weird, though, if you're only 8 dpo. Hm.... (You crack me up-- "Gotta pee on something!" :rofl:)
Cassie-- Relax and enjoy! I used to devour those magazines, even if after awhile you feel like you've heard it all. :)
AFM, not feeling pregnant at ALL this morning. Out of the top 10 symptoms for 9 dpo, I only have the boob-related ones. :haha: Only other "symptom" would be my skin-- I look like a teenager this morning. Pimples everywhere. Ugh. And that could probably point to AF on the way. Oh, and my temp is up higher than it was on this day last month. Totally minor, I know, but I'll take what I can get. 
In other news, we ordered a new vacuum and a water filter, and they've both been shipped. So that's exciting, right? 
Good luck to everyone planning to pee soon!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I found this link: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

It'll tell you more about OPK's vs HPT's in detecting pregnancy.. If you've got the time to read through it, it's actually pretty good.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I went and read through all the symptoms listed on twoweekwait.com for 9 dpo, and they made me feel a little bit more hopeful. One or two even listed (TMI) green CM like I had last night. And I forgot, I did cry at a couple stupid things recently-- I forget what, though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I can't believe "peeonastick.com" actually exists. Too funny. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol.. we're getting closer to testing too!! I have a really real/scary dream again last night.. I don't usually have dreams (at least not often at all) so I don't know what's going on.. And my bbs feel a tab bit sore today, still full & heavy.. Ugh, testing day hurry up!!


----------



## DrGomps

sarah...promising!! pee on a frer!! Also, IC's can take longer to develop (in my opinion). Now they develop pretty quickly...but for awhile it took awhile. 

Logan...Also super promising!!! POAS!! (HPT).

Jen, I got acne too...do you normally break out around the time of AF? The bb symptoms are good too!! Really hope its your month!!

Slept alot last night...felt good...but still sick and all stuffed up!! Ugh!!! 

Cassie, good site!! I like the pictures they have for each week..my little bean actually looks a bit human now!! :D My blueberry bean!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, mine are tender and feel full. But who knows? 
That website is really cool. I only looked at the part about hpt's and opk's, but I'm gonna look around some more. 
Last night I had two very vivid, memorable dreams. But that's not unusual for me. Oh, and last night I had a really strong wave of nausea, my mouth all filling with saliva, I really thought I was gonna have to get up and run. But then it went away. 
I seriously think it's all in my head. 
It's just crazy. 'Cause if AF comes again, I'll be crushed, but if she doesn't, I'll need twenty tests to convince me I'm pregnant.


----------



## DrGomps

oooh..I love peeonastick.com too!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea-- No, I don't usually break out like this. I'll get a zit here or there, but today I have a cluster of bright red pimples on each cheek. That really gives me hope if you got it, too. 
I love how we just command each other to go pee on sticks!! :haha: 
Can't believe little baby gomphoff is already as big as a blueberry!! S/he's growing fast!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I just remembered to tell you guys.. Yesterday afternoon, I wasn't feeling well so I got up from my desk to take a break. I was feeling really dizzy & just not well! on my way out of my office I went to open my door & totally butted my head on the corner of the door.. lol, felt so stupid. but after that, I got this overwhelming fatigue feeling so I laid down on the couch (OH was watching tv & i put my head on him) and slept for about 30 minutes.. Felt a little better after my nap.. Maybe the dizzy spell & fatigue has something to do with the fact that I haven't been sleeping well.. IDK.. fx'ed though..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, happy 7 weeks! :dance:


----------



## DrGomps

OOh Ysatis and Jen...such good symptoms!! Fx'ed this is it for you ladies!!! I really hope everyone gets :bfp:'s this month...so far it seems promising for more!!! 

Sarah, I am sorry because I think you already answered this question, but is this your first? Have you been pregnant before?

So I am a total emotional basket case...crying at the drop of a hat!! LOL!!
I cried during a workout because the woman said to relax your soul then relax your belly where your other soul is...and it just hit me that there is a living thing growing inside of me that steve and I created...its really happening...we created a life, a human! Mind boggling...I mean I am scientist...so I see things all the time...but when it happens to you...its just so much more real...I was afraid to start filling out this nice journal I got because I was afraid that this pregnancy wouldn't be viable...my doctors office thinks its viable and so I started filling it out...

Oh and i had a dream that we had a boy....see if I have more dreams about the gender...may do the cabbage test soon...even though the genitalia haven't formed yet...hehehe.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What's the cabbage test? 
I read that if you have acne, it means you're having a girl because a girl will steal your beauty. But then someone else posted that they had acne and had a boy. :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

1
Go to the store and buy a red cabbage. The size of the cabbage does not matter at all.

2
Cut the cabbage into big chunks. The smaller you cut the chunks, the better your results will turn out.

3
Boil some water on the stove and put in the chunks of cabbage.

4
Let the water and cabbage boil for about 10 minutes or so. When the ten minutes is up, remove it from the heat.

5
Grab a cup and go to the bathroom! Pee into the cup.

6
In a separate cup, mix 1 part of your urine to 1 part of the water that the cabbage was boiled in. No need to save the cabbage unless you want to eat it. It's pretty tasty, so you might want to eat it!

7
If the urine/cabbage water turns pink or red then this indicates a boy result! If the urine/cabbage water turns purple, this indicates a girl result.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm.. that's interesting!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all doing well.. 

totally feel like im gettin sick.. hope not.. not testing yet.. only 8dpo... waiting a few more days.. sorry andrea, ha.. want to make sure it will be accurate by then...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aren't you testing tomorrow on the holiday? how exciting! I feel sick thinking about having to wait until Saturday to test.. just want it to be here already


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Me too! I just want to know and move on!! 
How can two weeks seem like an eternity?!
I just want to pee on something.


----------



## lilrojo

I want to Ysa, but so afraid its gonna be negative yet.. thinking of waiting longer.. 

AR go get some opks lol... like me.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, believe me, I'm sooo tempted! Then at least I could use them next cycle, for what they're meant for.:winkwink:
Edit to add: you could always wait until the 22nd like I'm going to. A :bfp: at 15 dpo doesn't lie!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL.. I had a really bad itch to pee on something this morning so i used an opk too.. then looked over the peeonastick.com link and realized it wouldn't have made a difference.. but it still felt good to get the urge out of my system! but here it is again! Only a few hours later..... urgh, lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sigh. Ladies, I think we've all gone crazy. :loopy:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree AR I think we've all gone crazy.. I know I cant wait that long.. lol... 

Just feeling like crap today, hopeing its my immune system letting my beanie implant.. lol.. feel nauseaus at times... headache.. and quite (tmi) wet down below.. its crazy.. like I feel like its af coming way early...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, a lot of women say that-- FX'd it's a good sign!!


----------



## lilrojo

cant believe your waiting that long to test, i would be testing today if i were you lol! And thanks I hope so, I got sick with my last preg, that i mc..


----------



## sspencer99

Hi guys how are you all
My manager just announced she was 8 weeks preggo 
Arrrhhh lol I'm soo happy for her thou it's exciting but she don't no I'm trying 
There are just five of us in the office so it's made me feel a bit shitty as I dnt no how she will react when I get preggo as the office will need to be covered 
I'm guessing I'm not preggo so there will be at Lear 3 months between us 
Xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

have you tested again stacey?? 

Sorry about your manager... totally get it.. my sister told me she was preg. on new years eve.. not even two months after my mc.. so i get it, your happy and all but still down.. and I wouldnt worry what others think when you get preggo, your aloud to live your life, and everything gets worked out in the end.. hugs..


----------



## sspencer99

I no ur soo rite but I can't can't help feeling bad I did test neg again 
Better luck next month I think xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry Stacey.. hugs.. and next month will be it for you!! But your not out yet remember that, not till the witch comes.. try to keep a bit of hope!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

When is AF ue for you Stacey? tomorrow? you're not out til she's here!


----------



## sspencer99

I do love u guys 
I still keep hope well a smidge any ways 
She due Friday either she come quick or stays away xx


----------



## sept10

Just going to use the IC again tomorrow....will wait till fri/sat to use anything else...don't wanna waste the superdrug/CB digi. The real test will be if my temps stay up the next few days...they have been this high before at 10dpo but then dipped every day till af. 

fx'd they stay up !! 

Thanks for all the positive thoughts....


----------



## sspencer99

Does anyone have a link on how to temp I think I'm gunna try it next cycle xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> I do love u guys
> I still keep hope well a smidge any ways
> She due Friday either she come quick or stays away xx

I hope she stays away! :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html- try this one.


----------



## babydustcass

Sept, i have a really good feeling about your chart... I think there are more BFPs to come yet and you are one of them... 8DPO is the perfect timing for implantation dip!


----------



## sspencer99

Fg the page is blocked lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm.. maybe becuse it's US..?

maybe one of the girls in the uk can paste a link.. Or search for 'bbt temping during cycle', that's what i did & the first link I saw looked good.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ here you go hun x


----------



## babydustcass

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/chartingbasics.html and this xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Its crazy,I so feel just fine again.... ugh just want to kno already whats goin on...


----------



## sspencer99

Aww thanx guys 
I'm watchin Monday's obem 
I'm actually balling my eyes lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, i recorded it last night but haven't watched it yet.. i rented a movie from netflix so will be watching that first so i can send it back & then will try to catch up on OBEM asap.. there always sooo good & I'm feeling deprived because of that rerun last week! i almost had a cow because my tv didn't record it then i realized it was a rerun..xx


----------



## sept10

DrG - no i haven't got any children...so TTC#1 and hoping this is it...

jen/logan - symptoms sound good hopefully BFPs to come. 

SS - its horrible isn't it when you know you should be happy for someone but you can't help the resentment a bit.......surprised she announced she was pregnant at 8 weeks though!! When would you girls announce it....i'd definitly try and wait till 12weeks and after the scan but because if my job i'd have to confide in one or two colleagues to help me out with infectious patients and things....

cassie - i really hope your right...i can't believe how similar my chart is to yours...just really hoping i get that BFP too. 

sorry i use some real names and not others....i keep forgetting who is who and then seeing it again on another post.....brain like a sieve:dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I'm a nerd. I made a list of all your names and real names... I know them all now, but it took me some time to learn them. :)
Well, some more nausea off and on, and bbs hurt still... Rough day. We went grocery shopping and my LO was in the Eagle's Nest (it's like a little daycare in the store where they watch your kid while you shop) and they paged me because he peed himself. All. over. Ugh. And to make things worse, there was a lady there from church who saw the whole thing. She was really nice, though, offered to get me clothes from her car since her son is same age as mine. So then I had to wait with him in the line while the chick in front of me had 50 coupons and argued with the cashier about how many she could use. Goodness gracious. 
And yesterday I washed his clothes not knowing there was a crayon in his pocket. After a soak and two washes, I can't get it out. 
And I want one more! :wacko:
Wouldn't it be God's sense of humor to make me pregnant NOW?!


----------



## sspencer99

Yeah I no 8 weeks is early I knew she was preggo weeks ago she started eAting more stopped drinking coffe and kept burping lol 
U notice things like that in a close nit office 
I think she had to tell us as her morning sickness had kicked in 

I will tell people at work after my scan 
But I wl tell my family straigt away my family are soo big and so close 
If one person knows everyone will lol so I will tell my mum sister and nan together
Then move on 
My dad wl he the last I tell as he thinks I'm waiting a few years lol xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hope you're all good ladies :) I'm watching glee, LOVE IT. Such a geek, lol. Don't know if any of you watch it but I got all happy when Kurt and Blaine got together, and I love the original songs :D squeee. I'm naughty and watch the American episodes over here in England lol :D Feeling quite happy today which is good. Seem to be developing a water infection though which is not very good, and very uncomfortable :S


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I will probably tell most everyone right away. Family, of course, and my closest friends. Probably won't announce it on fb until at least 12 weeks, but if everyone else knows, it's likely to leak before that.


----------



## sspencer99

For all you pregnant ladies try drink lemon in hot water it helps prevent heartburn I've started drinking it in the morn to replace coffee I've just read Bout it it's very good for your body xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I can't believe it's almost poas time... I really might do it tomorrow... if temps stay up... the test that I have says 4 days before AF, 53% get +ve result. But if I can wait until Friday, it goes up to 74%. On Saturday it's 84%, and Sunday 87%. And of course Monday AF is due, so it's 99% accurate. So if I'm gonna test Sunday, I might as well go ahead and do it Saturday, since my odds don't change much, right? 
Haha while I was in the bathroom reading the box, I just about opened it and peed on it! But at 9 dpo with non-FMU, I wouldn't stand a chance! 
Crazy, I tell you!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. i so want to test tomorrow.. but just figuring it will be negative... so I dont know what to do...


----------



## DrGomps

test, test, test!! 

Rachel, whats a water infection?

Sorry haven't been on here much today ladies....lots of work to do...got to do some of it from home...which made me happy.


----------



## DrGomps

I am getting antsy...and excited...love this time of month...when I login and hope to see the words...:bfP: there will be some more soon...I can feel it!! :dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DrGomps said:


> I am getting antsy...and excited...love this time of month...when I login and hope to see the words...:bfP: there will be some more soon...I can feel it!! :dust:

Haha you won't as long as WE get antsy and test at 9 dpo with middle-of-the-afternoon pee! 
I really might go buy some cheap tests somewhere tomorrow... Argh. I got home and poured a cup of OJ and tasted it and it had a funny aftertaste. I'm hoping it's just me!! 
Dude. I am soooo antsy. I have a ton of housework to do. I'd better do it and keep my mind off things. 
FX'd for everyone! 
:dust:


----------



## lilrojo

I know I want to test.. but then I dont want to see negatives.. ugh... will only be 8-9dpo tomorrow.. if i oved a bit later.. dont know what to do.. dont think many get positives at 8dpo.. so not really sure what to do... may test then wait till sat.. i think.. I know it will be neg though.. but ya never know i guess..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I deff see a growth in your bump already! how cute!! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

When do you guys thin I should expect AF? I O'd 5 days later than I thought I would & I was originally expecting it tomorrow, the 17th. Should I assume that it will appear on the 22nd then? I feel so clueless because I have no idea how long my lp is! And now that the 17th is here, I guess it just hit me that technically, AF could arrive tomorrow??

I've been cramping some more today & all of a sudden (since this afternoon) I've had a bunch of ewcm.. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing? Ergh. I'm going to go take a chill pill now & try to go to bed!


----------



## sept10

Ysa - i sometimes get watery cm a few days before af is due......i'd put your due date back the five days...but hopefully it will never arrive!!

another -ve for me this morning but only used IC - and i know you lot dissaprove ..haha...will use superdrug one tomorrow....

but...

temps still up and FF have said my chart is possible TRIPHASIC!! Ekk...if i'm not preggo now i will seriously loose faith in temping after ovulation is confirmed...whats the point if it raises my hopes like this!!!! PLease be preggo!!!

jen - symptoms still sounding positive...fx'd

andrea - showed dh all your baby stuff last night....he loves the science/geek baby grows!!

hope your all well...take care....


----------



## babydustcass

ooo sept... is there even a shadow of a line on the IC? Come on look, stare, tell us what you see!!!
I think your chart looks awesome!

FG, so are you testing tomorrow then... TEST!!! :D

Andrea, a water infection, i think is a UTI or cystitis?
Your bump is growing fast!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Good Morning Ladies.. So I took my temp this morning & it's higher than usual (dropped only by a small .2 from yesterday) & decided to test.. But I didn't want to use my FRER at only 9dpo! so i used an IC, it was bfn (I knew it would be) but I did see a shadow of a line where the test line normally would be.. It didn't have color though, so guess it was an evap? It's been 2 hrs since I tested, & I went and pulled it out of the garbage a couple minutes ago & if I wriggle the test around in the light, I can still see it... But if it's just sitting flat I see nothing at all! Ugh.. Probably going to go ahead & test with my FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I got home and poured a cup of OJ and tasted it and it had a funny aftertaste. I'm hoping it's just me!!

That's weird.. I went out to Ruby Tuesday's for dinner last night & had a salad.. At first it tasted really good & then after a few bites it started having a funny aftertaste.. Jesse tried it & said it tasted fine & then I didn't want to finish..

I've been feeling overall, weird.. IDK what's going on.. If it's actual symptoms or if it's me making myself think i'm having symptoms but I don't feel right :nope:


----------



## babydustcass

FG, I had a shadow of a line that didnt really have much colour to it! I really hope it the start of something for you hun... im so excited to see more BFP's

I am soooo hungry!! munch munch munch


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Me too! If so, I'll be due November 29th & will for sure be able to have my bfp, bump & baby this year! [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## babydustcass

:) So exciting!

hahaha i got the urge to poas, and thought i would try an OPK... honestly i think they pick up HCG better than Ov surge lmaooo... wanna see?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, upload it! :)


----------



## babydustcass

uploading...

Dam it, again, I should be working but I cant settle. If its not needing to pee, its feeling hungry or thirsty...

here we go.... I *never* had an OPK like this! I am offically Late for Af today and 14dpo.

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0032.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, none of mine looked like that either!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, you LP should be the same, so if its 14 days it should be 14 days after ovulation you should expect AF. Shadow of a line is promising!!!

Sarah, IC's are rubbish!! Was there anything on there...I had the shadow of a line on mine too at your state DPO. Fx'ed!!

Jen, great symptoms!! THis month seems very promising.

Stacey, sorry for all the :bfn:'s hun...Fx'ed you are just one of those gal's that it takes awhile to show up in.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Cassie! Yeah, I think you're pregnant!! :winkwink:
FG-- I know exactly what you mean. I feel weird, too. 
Sarah-- FX'd for ya! Hope, hope, hope!! 
Logan-- be strong!! Wait it out!! :thumbup:
AFM... temp still up this AM. Had that "wet" feeling like AF was here and ran to the bathroom once and nothing. Reminded me, though, that today is CD 27 and she could actually come today or tomorrow if I'm still regulating after BC. 
I was sooo tempted to test today but the box says only 53% chance I'd get +ve. So I'll wait and see what temps do tomorrow. 
My throat and ears really hurt this morning. 
And I had slight, teeny tiny spotting this morning, like someone had taken a red crayon and drawn a line on the TP. Last month I had spotting only the day before AF came. Please, please, _please_ let it be implantation bleeding and not that!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. Looked at my chart from last cycle and apparently I had spotting on cd 27. Darnit.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, I think that countdown to pregnancy ticker is bunk. I clicked on it and went to the site, and it doesn't say the same as what my ticker says. Ticker says for 10 dpo, #6 is backache, 16.3%. The actual website says backache is #7, 15.8%. Nausea is #6, with 15.9%. 
I guess it really doesn't matter, except that I HAVE nausea, but I don't have backache. :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

nice OPK cassie!! LOL!! You guys are making me want to pee on a stick. I actually still have some OPKs and HPTs...LOL. but at this point its sort of ridiculous. 

Jen, sorry about the spotting...fx'ed it stays away!! I had spotting the day af was due...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, hope AF stays away!! I don't like going by those countdown to pregnancy signs too much.. It's nice when I do have a symptom that they list, dont get me wrong! :) But you could just have one of the other symptoms & it still be a preggo symptom and all it means is that your not fitting in with the majority.. If that makes sense.. :wacko: lol, I'd take it as a good sign that you have nauseau though.. I brushed my teeth this morning & after when i was rinsing my mouth out I seriously felt like I would through up, I was gagging & got all watery-eyed. dunno what that was about..?


----------



## babydustcass

FG,you have some great symptoms!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks, I just hope there not all in my head... :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... so i did test.. I know weak.. cant really tell if there is a very faint anything or not.. so waiting until saturday now... I hate the whole looking at tests and trying to see a very faint line cuz its so early yet...

Hope your all well


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I hate this "to test or not to test" business. I'm stressed out not just for me but for you all as well. 
Where's the cheapest tests you can buy in a store? The one that I have was part of a two-pack I bought at Target for about $7. Dollar stores? Drugstores? Not that I'm gonna go buy any... just curious... ;)
Poas is so bothersome... Don't you wish there was some way to use your phone to take a picture of your pee and it would tell you "pregnant" or "not pregnant"? Unfortunately, there's NOT an app for that. Yet. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

So here is a pic of it inverted... you can all squint at it and see if you see anything lol.. I thought maybe but then its so darn early.. and it not inverted.. i know i need to buy a new camera so bad.. so sorry the pic stinks... cant really see anything.. i know..

testing again on sat...

edit to add... i think im only 8dpo too.. as i think i actually ovulated the next day..
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5









100_4561.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FRER are $10 for a pack of 3 at WalMart over here.. Or you could go to the Dollar Store & there $1 per test..

LOL, if Apple came out with an app like that, I'd be in heaven! :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I might see something in the inverted one, but there just so blurry! fx'ed.. I'll be testing tomorrow & probably everyday 'til AF is due!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa, I think I will be posting with my phone from now on.. seems to take pics a lot better... thats the one I saw something in too.. so fxed for a positive on sat.. I want to test tom.. might do an IC.. lol!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL. you should! just i case :) I can't wait for tomorrow to come!


----------



## babydustcass

rojo, have you got a macro setting on your camera? If not try taking another photo a bit further away and cropping it when uploaded, its a bit blurry but i think i see something on the inverted pic... its hard to tell!


----------



## lilrojo

not sure.. cassie... i will have to look at it a bit more.. my camera that is.. lol... I threw the test away already as didnt want to stare at it.. lol.. so will do an ic tomorrow.. and a frer sat morning.. so we will see.. fxed.. for all the rest of us going to test..


Oh and HAPPY ST. PATTY'S DAY TO YOU ALL!


----------



## DrGomps

logan..those pics are way too fuzzy for me to see anything...sorry...going to have to trust your judgement...promising!! if you are 8 DPO way too early!!

My mil sent this to my husband and I:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyZaOQu9chQ

My husband and I both got teary eyed watching it!! Think it may be hitting finally!!
LOL!


We just got an ipad and loaded a pregnancy book and some childrens books...Love the ipad.


----------



## lilrojo

Its ok Andrea... I know the pics are bad lol.. will know something in the next few days!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, if that's that "I'll love you forever, I'll like you for always..." I can't watch it! I'm just tearing up thinking about it.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Think I just lost all hope!! :cry: i was feeling really wet down there & went to the bathroom to wipe & there was v.v.v.light blood on the tp. I'm 100% sure I saw it, for sure wasn't seeing things it was deff there. :cry: Today's when AF was supposed to show her face too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Noooo! Don't lose hope! Could be IB!! 
What's so funny is we seem to be having a lot of the same symptoms... I think we're either both pregnant or both not pregnant! 
Anyway, Andrea said she had spotting, too. So don't worry!! 
It's St Patrick's Day. It's supposed to be a day of luck, not a day we all give up and drink ourselves into a stupor. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and is it just me or did the first half of this tww seem to go a lot faster than the second half is going?! Sheesh.


----------



## babydustcass

:( OH NO!! fG, hope its not her xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It is weird. If it is IB, would it make sense that my temp was up higher before the bleed? I'm so confused. Jen, I really hope we're not out and that it is just a sign of pregnancy. I'm really not feeling very hopeful though. :(


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies 

So it's a day before af is due and my back is burning 

Yasa Im sure its ib or I will eat my hair lol xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

This week has gone insanely slowly for me, but I think that's because it's my first week being pregnant. I was discussing this with my OH last night - It's weird because you're in a kind of limbo - you're pregnant so you're not TTC or in the TWW or waiting for AF to finish so you can start trying again, but at the same time it's too early in the pregnancy to get all excited and do pregnancy related things. It's a very odd feeling! 

Had baby clinic at work today and it was weird doing it thinking 'wow I could have one of these in eight months'. Very tired from it though, and I can't even stop because I've got my sign language class at 7pm. Think I'm just going to give in to the fact that I'm gonna be going to sleep at 9pm every night!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Haha, thanks for the laugh Stacey. I'm feeling so nauseous right now but I think it's cause I've gone & gotten myself all nervous about the fact that AF could actually be coming this early! Eek! If that's the case, my lp was only 9 days!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, WAY Too early for AF!!! WAY too early!! possibly IB. A LP of only 9 days could be a problem that you would need to have monitored (min is 10 days). Not saying you are having a LP, because you LP was longer last cycle...unless you ovulated late last cycle too. 

You can take progesterone cream and B6 to help if you do have a lp defect. Hopefully not though...Fx'ed its ib and you get your :bfp: in a day or two!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I really don't think your lp is going to change. I think it's just spotting, whether it's IB (hope!) or just some weird thing your body is doing. I had spotting last cycle 4 days before AF came. So I think you've still got a good chance, either way. 
Rachel, I can imagine it IS odd, being just barely pregnant. Most people don't find out this early. Oh, and get as much sleep as you can, while you still can!! :)
Stacey, lol. If you eat your hair, will you post a video? :haha:
I AM feeling hopeful, and I might regret it, but I don't care. It's my last cycle to get all worked up, because next month, I'm pretty sure we're going to ntnp. All this temping and trying and obsessing is driving the DH crazy. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmm... I haven't had anymore bleeding since that first time. If I still don't baby any tomorrow I'll deff be testing. I felt a tiny bit cranky this morning, but it's just not normal. Every cycle, I get super crappy up until I go to the bathroom & there's bright red blood. I guess I keep telling myself I've lost hope so that I don't let it sweep me up and get super excited, just to be let down with AF in the end.. Ugh. Just going to try to relax til tomorrow morning.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I hate my darn phone always auto correcting me! I meant if I still don't have any spotting or blood tomorrow than I'll test again. Must have typed it wrong & it corrected it with 'baby'.. Lol


----------



## sspencer99

Wow you just called my bluff lol I used to suck it when I was younger lol
but prob not now Hehee

Oh wen ur temping wheres the best place to temp
From 
Mouth vajay ja or bum. Xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've been temping orally, but if I don't get that BFP this cycle, I'm thinking about temping vaginally next. A bunch of girls here on BnB said it's more accurate


----------



## sspencer99

Yeah I wanna do it orally as it's not going to be a Pretty site for my dh to wake up to me tryin to insert down stairs lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I temp in my ear. 'Cause that's the kind of thermometer we had. Actually, I think we have one that you can put in your mouth... ah, yes, the other one is oral, rectal, or underarm use. Oral is probably more accurate than in the ear, but oh well. Only a few more days anyway, 'til AF or :bfp: and then we stop temping.


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, you should have a basal body thermometer...the other ones just aren't as accurate. Though I always do oral, not going to stick it anywhere else! LOL.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cramping now. Could be imp. or AF. Who knows? I'm so tired of speculating. Argh.


----------



## babydustcass

AmaryllisRed said:


> )
> Stacey, lol. If you eat your hair, will you post a video? :haha:

LMAOOOOO:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Yeah I've ordered a basal one xxx


----------



## babydustcass

The basal definately makes a difference. 
I temp orally... however... i have found recently that I get the same figures every now and again, sometimes 2 days in a row, so im not sure if my thermometer is any good?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bloated. Boo. She's coming. I can feel it. 
Cassie, I saw on the main TTC page where one thermometer was found to be defective? I forget which one it was, though. (Not that you really need to worry about it now, but it would be good to know.)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, here's the thread: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ease-read-faulty-bbt-thermometers-market.html
I didn't read it yet, though.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I hope the cramping is Implantation! Stay away AF!!

I went to the bathroom maybe an hour ago & saw more spotting.. It's very light & between the spotting & (tmi) the fact that I'm already kind of wet down there right now, it looks orange on the tp.. I went back to the bathroom a few minutes ago & didn't see anything though.. This is all REALLY really weird.. I got carried away & ended up testing early, err... It was negative.. now i'm pissed off with myself for using an FRER to test so early & with afternoon urine!!

My mom picked me up from my house earlier this afternoon & we drove 2 hrs to my grandma's house & the whole way I felt like I was going to throw up, I was soooo nauseas. Feeling okay now though, just need to take a nap and I'll probably be feeling 10x better..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I was in the bathroom a few minutes ago and almost did the same thing. We're bad TTCers. 
STOP the senseless abuse of peesticks!!!! :trouble:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, it really sucks!! errrgh


----------



## sept10

opps.....i did the same...-ve....we're awfull!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sspencer99

Lol I'm all peed out x x


----------



## babydustcass

Evening my fellow POAS addicts! :D bless you all, its so tempting... I dont know if you are the same as me but in the lead up to my due AF I sit on the toilet, busting to go, but holding my pee debating whether to just pee or pee in the pot LOL


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I really might do it tomorrow unless my temp drops. Maybe.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, you should do it tomorrow with me! :)

Cassie, that's what I did to myself earlier! And my POAS/addict side got the best of me! :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm strongly considering it. ... If my temps stay high... maybe. 
I'd have a 74% chance of accuracy... I think I'd be willing to accept that... 
Sigh. Part of me sooo wants to, and part of me wants to throw my test out the window and just wait until I'm a week late! 
I'm gonna need more tests, either way. Maybe I'll get some tomorrow. I always feel weird buying them.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Where IS everyone? :shrug:
I was hoping to crash on the couch and watch some TV, but stupid March Madness... grrrr. (College basketball tournament.) Guess it's a sign I should read a book. :)
I keep getting that wet feeling and checking for AF. Argh. 
.C.r.a.z.y.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Well, I think AF is officially starting.. Just came back from church & went to wipe because it felt 'wet' down there and there's more blood.. And the flow picked up a little... :cry: It's still like an orangy color, not bright red at all but deff there! I can't believe it. I didn't even feel AF coming this time.. I always know that day that it will start, it's the way my body feels like crap! Ugh.. Keeping my ticker as is until flow picks up more or blood turns brighter but I can't believe it, a 9day LP.. Andrea, you said Vit.B6 is good to take? I'm taking B-Complex, should I switch totally to B6?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:cry: Oh no! It can't be! :cry:
You think there's any possibility that it is just IB? I mean, a 9 day lp is unlikely, and you didn't feel it coming at all, no temp drop... 
I hope it leaves again as quickly as it came and you still get that :bfp:! I'm not going to give up hope yet. FX'd. Keep us updated. 
I'm off to bed. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 
Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I have no idea what IB is like.. I posted a thread in 1st Tri to see if anyone had anything like what I've had today, waiting for a reponse still though.. I hope it leaves too!! It's so depressing.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies jow are we all???

Fg I hope the bleeding has stopped :hugs:
Af due today :cry:

Xxxxx


----------



## babydustcass

morning 

Oh no Ysa, I really hope this is just IB for you... what did the girls in 1st Tri say? I didnt have IB so i have no idea what it looks like.

I am feeling so tired today, LO was up most of the night coughing and wanting me or his dadfy. I feel so sorry for him when he is poorly but he is such a little mummies boy when he is (I love all the cuddles and hand holding), I know he is not himself. he's in my bed now at 7.25 and snoring/wheezing away asleep. I'm gonna take him to the docs this morning as he's just not right and i think the mucus has triggered his gag reflex as he was sick early this morning. Poor baby :( Hes had so many coughs this winter, most nothing the docs could give him anything for but im sure this is a chest infection as it really growling and I can hear a 'sound' coming from his back when he breathes. 

Yesterday I had some cramps/twinges... telling myself its bean nuzzling itself right in there, making its bed so to speak lol my boobies are still tender and im so hungry.

My neighbour came around yesterday too, she is 27 weeks pregs and had just been to the docs as she keeps feeling like she is going into labour, but the docs say everything is fine. She asked how trying was going and of course I had to spill the news, honestly its like verbal diarrhoea... just comes out!

AR good luck with the test this morning and lots of :dust: coming your way.
Stacey, hope she stays away for you hun xxxxxFX'd

I have been wondering how our dear Vicki is (Queen Vic) probably a silly question, but I hope she is O.K xxxxxx



goodluck everyone still testing xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* Ysa it could be implantation bleeding - I've read a few people's posts on here that have said they had light bleeding for a few days, and then it went away and later they got their BFP, so don't give up hope yet *hugs*

I had these weird pulling sensations in my uterus area since last night, it's very odd. Feels like I've pulled a muscle down there. I googled it and apparently it's just the uterus stretching and growing to make room for baby, so I really hope that's what it is and nothing is wrong. Boobies aren't as sore as they were, but still a little tender when I poke them (lol) Just hoping this cramping/ pulling sensation is normal and 'Little Dot' (what we've started calling our bean) is snuggly and safe :)


----------



## sspencer99

aww cass ur poor lill man i hope he gets better soon 

im now in that waiting game when i was on bcp my af came with my first pee of the day it was soo reliable last month i was 3 days late if the same occurs then i guess ive calculated my cycles wrong arrrrhhhh lol 

rachel (sf) i think:blush: im sure your bean is well cosey in there streaching to a snug fit in there xxx


----------



## sspencer99

vic i see your online have u been on ur sking trip yet??? xxxx


----------



## sept10

Well i took a superdrug test and it was an absolute BFN,temp also down a bit this morning. Felt so gutted.Had a sob in the shower and then when i told DH i had another proper sob - couldn't stop myself just feel so low. I know its only 12dpo and everyone will tell me its too early and its not over till af comes but i just do NOT feel pregnant and with my chart if i was i'd surely be getting even just a hint of a line...but nothing!! I think its hitting hard cause this is the 6th cycle....if i was over 35 i'd be getting an appointment with the Dr now for fertility tests.....just gutted at the moment even though i know its a bit irrational. Might have to just stop testing for a little bit. see what happens.....sorry its also negative.....might feel a bit differently tomorrow but just today i wanna get into bed and ignore everything!!!! 

fg - fx'd its just IB....and if it is a 9 day LP don't worry your body is still adjusting, after BCP i had 2 9 day LP cycles then it gradually lengthened each month to 14. 

take care


----------



## QueenVic

OMG - there's no way I can catch up with all that !!!

Just having morning off lessons today - I AM KNACKERED !!!!!!!!!

Bashed, Bruised, Sore... boohoo...

It's MUCH harder & tiring than I thought it was going to be !! Falling over all the time ouch ouch ouch - But deffo wat I need, totally taken my mind off things :thumbup:

Going to practice this afternoon, night out tonight and home on sunday 

Hope everyone is doing well & FX'd for everyone testing this week, haven't O'd yet will prob be in the next week or so but staying chilled about it all :coffee:


----------



## sspencer99

ohh vic its good to hear all is ok 
sorry ur sore lol id be the same ive got no balance untill i get on a horse lol 

sept im sorry to hear ur bfn and im sure u have heard this all before but it can take a healthy couple up to a year to conceive 

im in the same boat as you i had a bfn yesterday and not af is due arrhhh 
she makes me hungry to so although no sign of her im increddibly hungry and have prob eating my days calorie intake already xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!! 
Ysa-- has the bleeding stopped or what? 
Cass-- awww, sorry to hear the little guy is sick. :( Too funny about your neighbor. I would've done the same thing! 
Rachel-- "Little Dot" is a cute nickname!! Glad everything seems to be going well. 
Stacey-- are you gonna test anymore or wait it out a few days? I think it will help a lot if you start temping. :)
Sarah-- I know how you feel. This is our 7th cycle. You start to worry that something's wrong and it's never gonna happen. But it WILL. Don't lose hope! 
Vicki-- sounds like you had a good time, bumps and bruises and all! Glad you're doing well. Keep checking in. :)
AFM... argh. As I sit here, I am holding my pee, trying to figure out what to do. Temp is still up... had wet feeling and could've sworn AF was here and nothing. I should just do it, right? 
I have to make a decision soon. I can't hold my pee much longer. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, sorry about your son, hope he feels better :hugs:

Stacey, I hope that witch stays away!!

Vickie, glad to hear you had a good time on your trip! sorry about all the bruises though, that's no fun.. :)

AFM, took my temp this mornin & it's plummeted..! FF removed my crosshairs too! :( I went to the bathroom & for whatever reason decided I wanted to test ANYWAY! I checked down there and there was no more blood..? Not on the pantyliner or on the TP...???? I tested and this is what I got: Nothing pink for a test line, but a kind of 'white' line where my test line should be.. I've marked where it is.. I'm soooo confused? AF, or no AF today? My temp dived so deep.. Ergh..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You can't see my red dot in the first pick so I made it more 'there'..:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, :test: :test: :test:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I might as well get it out of the way, right?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and don't know what the white line could be... I can barely see it if I squint my eyes... I'm mad at FF for taking away your crosshairs. I don't know if that was the right thing for them to do or not. Seems to me like the two high temps could've been a fluke and that makes the drop today not QUITE as huge. Hm. FX'd for you that things turn around.


----------



## sspencer99

yasa ive not got a clue i can not see on the pic 

im not going to test now untill af is a week late i have planned my w/e to be busy so i dont even have time to pee on a stick lol 

omg can we please do this name thing again im goin to write down names and keep them in my purse lol xxx


----------



## DrGomps

queen vic, glad you had fun snowboarding!! When i went skiing in vermont I felt like I had been run over by a truck!! Hence the hot tub and a glass of wine...can't believe my little bean was able to implant during that!!! What a tough bean!

sarah, stacey, sorry about the :bfn:...hope the :witch: stays away.

Ysatis, sorry about the bleeding...hope it stops!! If you do have a LP defect this cycle, which is weird since its not supposed to change that much, you could used a progesterone cream after you ovulate. I used a progesterone cream this last cycle and am still using it, read about how beneficial it is during pregnancy. 

DH got us an ipad..had fun playing with it and downloaded a pregnancy book and a bunch of childrens books. woohoo!!

Cassie, sorry to hear george is ill and is wheezing..hopefully he feels better soon! 

Cassie & Rachel, I know what you mean about twinges and pulling...I had loads of it around 4 weeks, just had a bunch at 6 weeks too...all normal. Your uterus is growing to massive proportions. Oh and your gestational sac is forming.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah.. The comp. doesn't show them as well. I see them on my phone & then I've showed the test to my sister & she see's it too.. Just doesn't make sense.. Why a white line??

LOL Stacey, I've got them all memorized.. :blush:

I'm Ysa.
AmaryllisRed is Jen
DrGromps is Andrea
babydustcass is Cassie
lilrojo is Logan
SunFlower is Rachel
Sept10 is Sarah
QueenVic is Vickie
I'm not sure what Traskey's name is.. :blush:

Did I miss anyone..?


----------



## DrGomps

I can sort of see the white line Ysatis, but unfortunately sometimes when those test dry the antibody strip on the test line can make it appear a different shade. The important thing is the color. If it was an IC, I would say the color is less important as when I got my :bfp: on frer, cb, my ics sort of looked grayish.


----------



## DrGomps

truthbetold....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And truthbtold is Erika. :)
So I'm back, after my poas journey into the unknown. And after all that anticipation, would you believe INVALID RESULT. 
GRRRRRRR. 
I got nothing in either window. 
The test that I have is supposed to give you a vertical line in the control window and then in the test window, a + is positive and a - is negative. 
Nothing. Zilch. Nada. 
I checked the expiration and it's not until June of 2012. So something is up. Maybe not enough pee? I dunno. I need more tests anyway, so I guess I'll go buy some today. 
Grrrrrr.


----------



## sspencer99

ok got it now in my diary now i was getting confused lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was thinking that too Andrea, but those pics were taken within 3-4 minutes after peeing on them. Hmmm


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, how annoying!! You can call the company and tell them about the invalid test and they will send you a new one!! Tests are expensive and a precious commodity to a TTCer. :D

So I weighed myself this morning. Bad idea I have gained 15lbs!! I am sort of an average build, not underweight, not overweight. My scale has a fat % thing and my fat % has actually decreased. And since I got pregnant I have been doing lots of prenatal exercises and eating really well. So how can I be gaining so much!! And so fast??!!
Also, my bbs are at least a cup size bigger. None of my bras fit!! This weekend going shopping for new ones.


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, has the bleeding stopped altogether...I would say thats a tough test to interpret. 

Jen...did you save any pee for another test? THe suspense is killing me.

Logan, when are you going to test again?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, that is so annoying!! Like Andrea said, I'd call the company who makes it for sure.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I've wiped twice this morning and nothing. But I won't say it won't start back up like it did last night..... :( nothing yet though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I could call the company (it was target brand), but I don't really want another one of their tests!! 
I didn't save any pee for another one, but that was my only test anyway. So it's a HUGE disappointment. I'm gonna have to go buy some more. Do you think I'll have to wait tomorrow to test again or could I hold my pee and test again later today? 
What kind should I buy? I'd like to get more than one, and I don't really want to spend more than $10... I know you can get them cheaper online but I can't wait for the mail that long!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, I heard that the walmart equate ones are really sensitive and a good bargain for your $.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Great. :)
(As if I need an excuse to go to walmart!)


----------



## babydustcass

I LOVE walmart!!! OMG I love WALMART!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

LOL Cassie-- you don't have walmart, do you? So funny. I love walmart, too. We are about to go pretty soon. I'll think of you while I'm there. 
I can spend too much at walmart like, in five minutes.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I can't go to walmart. Whenever I do, I spend 20 minutes in the baby section.. Another 10 by the pregnancy tests, another 25 going through the bathroom/kitchen section & I leave there spending a ton of money..... Before I've even put groceries in the cart. It's a one stop shop, they've made it TOO convenient..!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...sorry to be devil's advocate...walmart is great...there isn't one in NYC!!! We actually didn't even have a target until recently. All we had was stupid k-mart. Bleh.


----------



## DrGomps

there was a walmart in germany when my parents lived there and in korea. I am sure there are walmarts in the UK...are there cassie?

The one in germany was incredible...aisles of chocolates and tea...mmmm..Yummy german chocolates. MY mom used to send me care packages...I selfishly wish they would move back there soon so I could have more!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Target's pretty addicting too! There prices aren't as good as Walmart's.. But I love what they have there..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't like Kmart either!


----------



## babydustcass

no walmart here :( booooo


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all well... was gone all day yesterday.. which was great kept me busy.. lol

Ysa-Hope you get your BFP real soon... and its ib..

Sorry to those who got negatives...

Hope you preggo ladies are feeling good..

I think I may have the start of my BFP... dont want to get too excited yet.. but tested this morning with an ic and there is def a line there.. so I will be retesting tomorrow.. hopefully get a nice clear line on FRER!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohhh yay Logan! Post pics! :) fx'ed


----------



## lilrojo

now im getting all worried that maybe its an evap... they are pretty common on ics arent they


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm... I'm not sure..? fx'ed it isn't though


----------



## babydustcass

YAY logan, do you have a picture? :O xxxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, I love walmart AND target. Just couldn't go there this time because it was target's stupid test that gave me an invalid result! I don't shop at kmart because I used to work there, and we didn't end my employment on such a good note.:blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan! Picture! 
Well, just back from walmart and we only got what we came for. :)
I now have what I consider to be a crazy lady mini-stash. Two equate early result and two clearblue easy digitals. It was so hard to decide, and I have no idea what's best, so I sort of picked and ran from the aisle before I could second-guess myself. 
I still felt weird buying them. 
Hopefully I'll use them all in the next few days and not need anymore for nine long months! 
Should I hold my pee and try again later? Or is it not worth it and I should just wait for tomorrow's FMU?


----------



## lilrojo

Im gettin so worried ugh.. this testing is really stressful.. lol I can barely see anything in the pic that i took.. but i can see it IRL.. looks like it has color to it too.. but it is so light.. and I know none of you will prob see anything.. but here it is..:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







0318011014.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Didn't know I could click on it to enlarge it! 
Yeah, I see a little shadow of a line...


----------



## babydustcass

you need a FRER hun.... mine was also only visible to the naked eye had a slight colour to it and was in the correct position... Your picture is not too great sorry hun, i cant really tell


----------



## babydustcass

logan, could you get a pic next to a window or something?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Logan, I had no line at all on an IC when I was 11dpo, and then a faint one at 14dpo but a full thick line on a FRER, so test on a different test if you have one. IC's aren't too reliable xx


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, logan a bit hard to see. If it showed up within the allotted time its not likely to be an evap, especially if there is color. But IC's are rubbish!! Especially this early. You need a Frer to have a definitive result. 

Jen hold you pee and test!! I am soo antsy with anticipation...you ladies are killing me!!
LOL!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, you made me laugh-- not good for a lady trying to hold her pee! I'm still debating... I just feel like maybe I got away lucky with that invalid, otherwise a BFN would be staring me in the face. And if it did, would I be able to hold off a few more days? I don't want to get in the habit of poas every day starting at 10 dpo. :nope:


----------



## DrGomps

I got a definite :bfp: at 11 DPO...yeah :bfn:'s suck...but think of how amazingly happy you would be if there is that second line! THen you would have the whole weekend to let it sink in and celebrate!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... i will retest tomorrow morning with an FRER and FMU.. hopefully get nice solid lines... threw away the ic.. as dont want to stare at it.. lol.. but it was there within the time limit..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. You girls are a bad influence! :) I really think I'm gonna wait until tomorrow.


----------



## lilrojo

Wait AR wait... dont do it.. wait till tomorrow.. 
just think how nice it will look tomorrow.. 
then if its a neg.. all weekend to sulk.. lol!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've not really got much planned for the weekend, I'm more looking forward to Monday as it's my first antenatal appointment :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I say wait till tomorrow to test too. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, anymore bleeding??


----------



## babydustcass

rachel are you seeing a midwife on monday? x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tiny bit of spotting. Deffinately lightened up from last night, only there when I wipe & only some of the time. But it's like leftover blood. And it's not red. Its got that orangy tint still. I'm sort of praying my dip was an implantation dip & that's what this spotting is for. I've been wearing a panty liner & nothing leaking onto it. I'm just wishing tomorrow morning will come so I can see what my temps are like.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 
What is more sensitive 25 miu or 10 xx


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for you Ysa... Im testing in the moring so fxed for us all..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

10miu


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes... Please, please, let one of us get our BFP!!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Oh shame I thought it was the other way round lmao haaa 
Xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I'm soooo glad the bleeding has lightened up. I bet it IS implantation. FX'd. 
Rachel, so excited for your appt!! What time will it be? 
Logan, I'm going to wait. I'll test tomorrow morning with you. 
Stacey, why do you ask? Did you test again? 
:dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, for testing tomorrow!


----------



## Sun_Flower

3.15pm on Monday :) xx


----------



## lilrojo

Love it Rachel... i cant wait for tomorrow to test again with a FRER..


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Jen I ordered some haha ima div xx


----------



## DrGomps

even though the 10 miu are supposed to be more sensitive...they really aren't more sensitive then a frer.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I read somewhere that FRER's range from 5-12.5 miu. Not sure how true that is though..??


----------



## babydustcass

my 10miu's are crappy compared to the FRER... FRER all the way!!! LOL xxxx


----------



## Traskey

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Yeah.. The comp. doesn't show them as well. I see them on my phone & then I've showed the test to my sister & she see's it too.. Just doesn't make sense.. Why a white line??
> 
> LOL Stacey, I've got them all memorized.. :blush:
> 
> I'm Ysa.
> AmaryllisRed is Jen
> DrGromps is Andrea
> babydustcass is Cassie
> lilrojo is Logan
> SunFlower is Rachel
> Sept10 is Sarah
> QueenVic is Vickie
> I'm not sure what Traskey's name is.. :blush:
> 
> Did I miss anyone..?

It's Tracey, or Trace, or Trask! I'll answer to anything!



babydustcass said:


> no walmart here :( booooo

Yes, we do. It's Asda. Our nearest Asda is an Asda Walmart. It's the really big stores. 

Sorry for being MIA this week. It's been incredibly busy at work and i've had work to do every evening until I collapse into bed. I've just caught up about 15 pages though so,

*Logan*, good luck with the test tomorrow.

*Jen, Sarah and Ysa*, fingers crossed still for you all. I hope none of you join me in ov watch.

*Andrea, Rachel and Cassie* Happy that you are still all happy and healthy.

*Vickie* fingers crossed for this cycle and ov.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tracey seems obvious now! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, Tracey!! :hi:
I felt bad calling everyone else by their names and not knowing yours. :)
Good to know that if the :witch: does come, we'll be able to join you.
Okay, so everyone always talks about blue dye tests and evaps... does that mean that any test that has blue lines instead of pink is likely to look +ve when it really isn't?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Tracey seems obvious now! :)

I never thought of that. I know a girl whose last name used to be Trask, so I sort of equated the two... but I knew our Trasky wasn't her, because this girl is a) from the States and b) already like four or five months pregnant! (And blocked from my facebook feed. :blush:)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

(TMI) Went to the bathroom a few minutes ago and there was old brown red blood on my liner..... Fx'ed it's coming to an end


----------



## sspencer99

Lol yasa ur funny 

So witch isn't here but I feel her comming having a nice glass of wine with dh and toasted to me bding And catching that eggy lol xxx


----------



## Traskey

Stacey are you temping so we can stalk your chart?

Ysa, hope it's the end of the spotting for you and your temps go back up.

Jen, hope your temps stay up for you.


----------



## Traskey

Just a thought for those that aren't so lucky this month. We get babies as Christmas presents :)


----------



## DrGomps

yay for christmas babies!! 

Seriously want a nap...supposed to go out tonight with friends for dinner, drinks then dancing (drinks will be gingerale for me and I might not make it to the dancing). Willing my PCR to run faster.....anywho...

blue tests have some serious evaps..but it doesn't mean that they aren't any good. they are just harder to interpret. Do not open the test (if you are like me and want to squint at the antibody strip) before it dries (will create an evap line, trust me I know). I actually got a :bfp: on a clear blue +/- at 9 DPO. The equate ones aren't blue, but they are +/- and I have heard are really great...So excited to see tomorrows results from all these testers

Ysatis, glad it stopped. 

Think I may take a half hour nap. LOL.


----------



## sept10

FG - yay!! to bleeding stopping, fx'd it was IB!!

feeling so down all day today...just can't shake it off. i know its too early to be out this month yet but i just feel we are and i'm struggling to get motivated for next month...oh god i'm depressing myself....need to cheer up!!!!! right come on comic relief do your worst!!!

stacey - so jealous of the glass of wine right now....yum.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The equate one I got from walmart IS blue... 
Okay, this is the one I got. They had some pink ones but as I said, I sort of panicked and just grabbed two different ones and ran to the checkout. Should I have gotten the pink ones?
You know, I'm thinking I'm either pregnant or AF isn't coming until sometime _after_ Monday. Because I don't feel at all like AF is on her way. Not that I feel pregnant, either, though. Hm.


----------



## sspencer99

Tracy I'm am going to temp but I've got an app on my phone as soon as my laptop is up and running I will chart online dh said hes going to fix it at the weekend thank the lord as it's bin sitting in the corner for months now wooo xxx


----------



## sept10

Jen - sorry i'm none the wiser in which HPT to get although i have heard blue dye tests are more likely to give a false positive. Sure if you have more then one type then don't think it matters. 

i usually only get the feeling af is on the way the day it arrives so no warning for me there really but definitly do NOT feel pregnant other then slightly tenderish bbs....not nice running up the stairs - seems more this month then before but then i think i might just be imagining that. 

fx'd some bfp tomorrow...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... so not sure whats going on with my body.. had some orangeish.. with a spot of red.. mixed with cm.. when I went to the bathroom a bit ago.. dont feel like its af yet.. as its still a bit early.. not due till monday.. will keep my eye on it.. if it is ib would a test be pos tomorrow..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My (entirely unscientific) opinion is no, if you're just implanting now, a test prob wouldn't be +ve tomorrow. Or maybe a 10 miu one would? 
Now don't try to get out of it! I've gotta have my testing buddy!! :)
I really hope it's IB, though, and not AF!!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. all I have are 20miu.. thats what I was thinking.. no signs of af at all.. and I have never had anything with an orange tint to it.. looked crazy... lol.. I just dont know when to test again.. tom I will 10dpo.. so if nothing more comes I will do an ic.. and a frer on sunday..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, ladies, I just watched an OBEM... bawled my eyes out!! 
Every time a baby was born, my jaw dropped... I don't know what I expected... Soooo good, though. I think it was ep 3. I didn't see 1 or 2. I'm going to have to get caught up on the rest. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I love that show.. so good... watch it every tuesday night.. no more spotting.. so fxed its Ib... Ysa and I are really seeming to be a lot alike right now.. lol! cept im one day behind... so I will be testing tomorrow with a 20 miu ic..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, fx'ed it was IB!! How exciting!! :)

AFM, My stopping has deff stopped now! (tmi) Had brown blood on my liner earlier & haven't seen anything since.. :dance: I really hope it was IB! And that I just get it heavier than most women would :shrug: I'm going to take temp in the morning & see what it's like....... If it's gone up then I think I will test... Stopped at Walmart & bought a Walmart Equate test too... So I have 1FRER & 1Equate test.


----------



## lilrojo

So as long as it goes up your testing.. i dont temp.. so dont know what to do.. if it would be pos. or not.. might do an ic.. so we will see.. i have plenty of tests so might dip them both.. we will see.. what morning brings.. and I havent had any more either..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You should do the IC first & if you don't see anything, use an FRER.. Or either way use an FRER :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

And yes, if my temps up then I will be testing for sure.. If I were you I'd test either way.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Morning Ladies

FX'd for IB!!! :D :dust: and GL testing today!!! I am soooo mega excited for another BFP!
What are the symptoms today? please share...

and guess what... As of last night I am ENGAGED :happydance::wedding:


----------



## babydustcass

I love this thread.... lmaoooo https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tupid-self-things-know-but-choose-forget.html


----------



## sept10

Cassie - Congratulations!!! I got married last september after 7 years together and it was the best day ever!!! so nice to have family and friends together celebrating!!!

my temps dipped again today....and another -ve IC. Definitly out this month...af probably tomorrow or monday :(


----------



## Traskey

:happydance::wedding:
Congratulations Cassie, that's great news! 
:happydance::wedding:


----------



## Traskey

sept10 said:


> Cassie - Congratulations!!! I got married last september after 7 years together and it was the best day ever!!! so nice to have family and friends together celebrating!!!
> 
> my temps dipped again today....and another -ve IC. Definitly out this month...af probably tomorrow or monday :(

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## babydustcass

aww big hugs hun xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just saw your status on Facebook Cassie, MASSIVE congratulations, what a brilliant month for you, a BFP and engagement! :) xxx


----------



## babydustcass

thanks rachel, I am very excited! We have been together 5 years now, I wasnt expecting it at all! He was so romantic and we were down by the River Avon when he got down on one knee. He was so nervous bless him, but of course I said yes, was so teary and shocked.
Its so strange because we went past a wedding shop on the way and I started talking about weddings and on the way to the tapas bar we listed all the people we would invite to our wedding if we got married at some point... spooky! I had no idea what he had in store for the evening, but he admitted after he was glad we had talked about it, as it confirmed I wanted us to get married :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie!!! Congratulations!!! 
I knew it!!!! 
As soon as you said that you had to wait until Friday for your big present and you were going out to dinner. I knew it!!! 
Yay!!!! Did you set a date yet? 
Sarah-- sorry about your BFNs. :hugs:
Ysa? Logan? What's up? 
Okay, so you're never gonna believe me, but I got another invalid result. 
Apparently I'm POAS-challenged. 
How hard can it be to pee on a stick? 
Hard, apparently. 
So I'm gonna wait a few hours and pee into a cup and try it that way. 
I'm mad. But now instead of being mad at the test-makers, I'm mad at myself, 'cause who gets two crappy tests from two different stores? So it's obviously me. 
I think I just get so nervous I can't hold the stupid stick in the stream for a whole five seconds. 
Grrrrr. 
Cup it is.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, Big Congrats on the engagement!! So exciting.. :dance:

Sarah, sorry for the temp drop. fx'ed AF stays away!

Jen, BFN this morning for me... :(

Temps up from yesterday.. Not sure if it's up enough to mean anything... Got another white line on my FRER, I think that's ********! But yeah, total BFN this morning...... :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh yeah.. And I couldn't stand looking at my chart with no crosshairs so I added my own! Hmph :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, sorry. :hugs: 
And good for you, for adding your own crosshairs! If temps are still up, I think you're still in the game. Stupid FRER-- are you counting that as a BFN or did you use something else, too?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No.. I just dipped my equate in the pot because I wanted a yes or no for sure.. I don't like that stupid white line! so it's a bfn for sure..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:( But you know it ain't over 'til it's over! Hang in there!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Can't believe you got another invalid! I have a little cup that when I ordered take-out from a pizza shop, they put the marinara sauce in it & that's what I use everytime to pee in when I'm going to test. And I don't dump the pee out until my test result has shown up.


----------



## sspencer99

Afternoon ladies 

Soz girls on the bfn And temp dips 

Cas congrats Hun I knew that was his big surprise how lovely 
For you both 

Af still not here just a bit if brown discharge 
Maybe she won't come I doubt it thou xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, there's still hope!! 
You probably said, but I forget. Are you pretty regular, or is it abnormal for you to be late?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- yeah, I have some little plastic measuring cups and I'm just going to turn one into my pee cup. FX'd this is the only time I'll need it! 
I might be setting myself up for disappointment, but I'm going to save up my pee for a couple more hours and just do it. I don't even care anymore if it's negative, as long as it's a VALID result! 
(Okay, so I would be really happy if it's +ve. But you knew that.)


----------



## sspencer99

Well I was regular on the Bcp but was 3 days late last cycle 
So who nos maybe my cycles are 31 days longs so who nos at the moo xx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhh I pee in an old plastic cat bowl lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, after coming off the pill, things can be crazy. Maybe your cycles ARE 31 days and it's still too early to get a BFP. 
Have you all been peeing in cups all this time and no one told me?! :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Jen I'm ovulating so it's still possible
My cousin fell prigs on cycle 2 after comming off the pill and people fall strIght away also I was very I'll over Xmas and was on very strong antis so the pill was inafective the. I came straight off the pill xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie, Congrats!!! I am so happy for you and Aston...I know it just happened...but have you set a date? Wedding planning is so much fun, I had a blast with ours!!

Ysatis, so glad the bleeding stopped and sorry about the :bfn: :hugs: If the bleeding was ib, then its probably to early to test. Fx'ed

Sarah, sorry about the :bfn: , but its not over until the :witch: says its over. 

Stacey...any sign of the :witch: ? Glad its sunny for you, have a great day riding!!

Jen, I cannot believe you got another invalid test!! What are the chances?? And yes, I pee in a cup then dip, easier I think. I actually put my pee cup into retirement except for this morning I peed on my last HPT and one of my many OPK. OPK super positive, pregnancy test was not as dark as it should be...oh well...I heard that later on in the pregnancy the tests aren't so accurate.

logan, results?? very likely you had IB and its its bfn its probably too early. Use a frer if anything.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. tested and it was a BFN.. so just waiting it out now.. af due on monday.. so if nothing will test mon or tues.. i suppose.. still no af yet.. so we will see...

fxed for you all


----------



## sspencer99

Ahh Andrea she's not here yet 
The weather here is nice althou there are some crazy people driving round with their roofs down and I've got my windows up with the heating on haha
I ddnt ride just groomed and put them out in the field I will prob ride next week were taking the horse to the beach
Still peeing on sticks ur a nut lol 
Xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Logan me and you are in the same boat it's a crappy feeling xx


----------



## DrGomps

so now I am totally shattered. :( Really had a good feeling that there would be more bfps. :(

though no :witch: so its still early. Logan did you use an ic?

Jen, results?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'd definitely recommend peeing in a cup vs peeing on a stick - mind you, I was ridiculously bad at POAS anyway - either peed on too much of it, or not for long enough, or whatever. Got a nice dark IC line from this morning which made me happy (I really should stop testing, but until I go to my appointment I need to keep reminding myself I'm not dreaming!!!) Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, I'm really enjoying the nice weather :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Still waiting 'til I have enough pee stored up... haha I haven't gone for five hours... I saved the hpt that didn't work because I really think it was not enough pee, and I was reading up on peeonastick.com, and I think I'll dip it this time and see what happens. You know, in the name of science. :haha:


----------



## sept10

I also pee in a cup - a plastic one left over from a party:thumbup:. 

played hockey today as pretty sure i'm out....however the team we played were horrible, really physical and rough and mouthy....and their umpire was shocking....half way throught the first half he realised he had the wrong glassess on and had to get his wife to get his other glassess from the car:haha:!!!! 

haha - anyway we lost the game but we'll live to play another day and no major injuries just a few cuts and bruises....

gong to watch the rugby now...and try and keep in a better mood today...glad i played hockey as took my mind off the BFNs for a change!!

FG - no spotting and temps up - sounding good!!!!

Lilrojo - still early .... fx'd for a BFP in the days to come!!
whats everyone up to this weekend???


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah used an ic.. so we will see.. just had some orange tinted cm with a bit of red specks in it yesterday.. nothing since.. guessing its too early yet.. waiting till monday i think or tues to test again.. dont temp so cant go off that.. I feel good and dont feel like af is on her way at all.. so no other choice than to wait it out..


also if it was ib i would expect is to take a few days to get the hcg in your urine..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

BFN. 
Guess misery loves company, huh?


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* none of you are out yet, stay positive. Look what happened to me, I didn't get a BFP until the day AF was due, and I'd had BFN's before. I'm SURE someone's gonna get a bfp soon! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

sorry for the bfn, Jen.

Still early, not over til its over.


----------



## DrGomps

have a wedding in a bit. Looking forward to getting dolled up and having a nice dance with the hubby. Jewish wedding too...looking forward to dancing the horrah!


----------



## sspencer99

Soz for your bfn waiting for the witch is a bitch lol xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, girls... I was re-reading page one of our little group, and Amy, Pielette, and LadyLupton don't seem to be around anymore, but they got BFPs, too... 
So our success rate isn't as bad as we thought. :)
Edit to add: Also ellie27.


----------



## Traskey

I think your success rate is actually high!

There's still time this month for you ladies to get your bfp. You're not out yet x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I for one am going to do as the instructions say and wait three days before testing again. Then I'll be 15 dpo, CD 32. If my temps are still high and AF hasn't arrived by then... 
But that's a big IF. 
On the other hand, if AF comes... I'm really toying with NTNP next cycle... But in a way, I'd feel like we were wasting time. If you want something, you can't just sit around waiting for it to come to you, right? You have to _work_ for it! 
Who's got a game plan for next month, if you turn out to need it?


----------



## Traskey

My game plan for next month is dtd every other day, without fail, until ov is well and truly over. I'm hoping that's enough time for the swimmers to recover. Too often and they don't get back up to capacity. Oh and try a second month on preseed and softcups.

How about everyone else?


----------



## sept10

no idea what to do next month...feel a bit disheartened with the whole thing to be honest, DH is being really supportive and positive though so think he will take the lead and get me through!! 

on the plus side ireland beat england in the rugby today so i had a huge smile on my face and a jumped around my living room for a bit...haha my dh is english so its always an interesting one....but i needed the cheering up so don't think he minded too much :)

goodluck to anyone testing tomorrow...haven't made my mind up whether to or not...according to ff af due tomorrow but i think it may not come till monday...so will see hoe i feel in the mornign if no af here. 

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so im thinking im going to be out.. had more spotting today.. to now just waiting for her to come in full force.. not been a good day at all... not sure about next month... havent decided if I even want to try anymore.. af and the negatives are killing me every month they come.. as if losing a baby isnt hard enough, going through month after month of nothing.. i just dont know if i can do it anymore...

Hugs to you all.. fxed for all of you..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I can understand. It stinks. I hate it. As I said, we might start ntnp instead. 
DH has been talking about getting a dog, and I've been fighting it for months, but maybe it would be a good distraction for awhile. TTC has sort of consumed me, and one of my closest friends has been worried about me. It's just hard to distance yourself from something that would mean SO much, you know? 
Anyway, whatever we all decide, we need to keep this thread going. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Well i may have to leave it for a while.. I just need a break from all aspects of ttc... thinking about getting back on bcp..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:cry:


----------



## sept10

Lilrojo / Jen 

i know exactly how you girls are feeling but don't loose heart, a distraction and taking a step back may be a positive thing but whatever you do don't give up!!

:hug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

totally agree with what Sarah said.. Don't give up just yet.. Logan, maybe you can take a break, but just ntnp? that's like breaking. dont pay attention to when you O, just bd to bd & maybe the removed stress with make it easier to conceive.. fx'ed for this cycle still.. your not out just yet..

afm, i've been crampy off & on today.. thinking it may be af making her presence known.. I let myself get all worked up the last couple of days that I'm just to the point now that if it happens, it happens but I can't let it consume me like this.. I might **try** taking a small step back & just relax a little, if I can.. started getting behind in work again & it's not good! Ugh, IDK.. So tired, I'm going to go catch up on OBEM, I still haven't watched Tuesday's episode!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

^^*Like*
I started feeling crampy and bloaty just an hour or two ago. I think she's coming for me. Oh, well. 
We can always talk about other things... 
So, what did everyone do today? DS and I went to the library, had tacos for lunch (and dinner), met my mom for cake (no special occasion-- I just love cake!). 
I think DS is asleep, so I'm about to go get ready for bed... maybe read a little. 
I still might poas tomorrow. It's especially tempting now that I've perfected my pee-in-cup-and-dip technique. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm glad I used both tests this morning now because I won't go out and buy another until I'm sure I want to test & I don't have that temptation in the house anymore.. I'm too scared to test again. I feel like I will just be let down! Ergh...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Let me know how the testing goes tomorrow though... :)

I'm going to help OH set up our new grill on our back porch now.. bought a book on crocheting.. Think it will be easier to learn then knitting.. May look at that while watching obem.. night!


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, way easier said than done though... not think about when you ovulate.. it has been so fun getting to know all of you.. you are all such great women.. but think I may have to disappear for the next month.. and try to destress... being on has been great but think it also adds to the stress..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies 
How are we all today?
Girls please don't give up take a break but don't give up it will happen when you least expect it xx

Witch still nOt here yet will test again in the morning ornate has still not arrived but by the way my cramping is shell be here by the end of he day xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh Jen yesterday went up to Play with my friends horses 
Came home died my curtains black 
Had dinner pie n mash then sat down with a glass of wine and a bit of James bond 

Today I want to go to tue imperial war museum but it depends what dh wants to xxx


----------



## sept10

Well went to bed late last night and when i went the loo there was some blood. Low and behold my temperature was way down this morning and af is here in full force. wasn't really expecting it till monday.......thought i was ok but when dh got in from work this morning i had another sob....i think i've been putting everything on hold for this haven't even made much effort to get out and see friends, exercise or anything so feel i need to get my life back!! DH still wants to temp and do the chart but we agreed no early testing. Meanwhile i'm going to meet up with some friends, go the gym or something and try to focus on other things......i'm afraid that includes not being on here as much....i'll check in but i'm banning myself from daily usage.....after 6months of TTC i just need some space i think....

all the best to everyone......see you soon xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Oh Sarah I am sorry xxx


----------



## Traskey

:hug: for you all

I know I am not on here as much as some of you, but if I can, I would like to offer you some small pieces of advice. It comes from no specialist knowledge but from someone who is unfortunately on cycle 16 of trying to conceive. 

The first couple of months are exciting, we are going to make a baby! You jump in, both feet, full of enthusiasm and hope that soon you will be expecting. You poas, you learn when you are ovulating and your wait for no af to arrive. She does. So you think, next month we'll get it. I think I went through about 6 months of this, as I wasn't expecting to fall pregnant instantly, thinking next month. If I were younger maybe I would have expected it quicker, difficult to tell.

At some point though you hit the wall. Despite all your best efforts you aren't pregnant. You're having sex at the right time, you know when you ovulate. So then you look to other things, legs in the air, preseed, softcups, temping, vitamins etc etc. You feel dispair, why aren't we getting pregnant? Is it me? Is it him? Only a trip to the doctor or FS will answer those questions. 

Suddenly eveyone around you is pregnant and it all gets too much. You feel like your whole life is about waiting. Waiting to ovulate. Waiting to poas and hoping af doesn't arrive. 

After all this time, we have been through all of this. TTC becomes all you think about. Your OH/DH feels awful when you cry at the arrival of your period. You reach the stage where if you poas you'll cry. It just gets to be too much. The only advice I can offer is this. When you hit this point, you don't have to give up, not unless you really want to but what may help you is to have other things to focus on. Don't let ttc take over your life. Very easy to say I know. I haven't always succeeded. I don't mean, relax and it will happen (I would NEVER say that). I find relaxing hard enough as it is. Still dtd when you need to around ov but have conversations not about ttc. Go out together, do things together. Try not to make ttc all you think about all of the time. It will be some of the time, especially around ov, that's inevitable if you keep on trying. 

I know it's easier to say than do and please feel free to completely ignore it but i've been where you are. It isn't pretty and some months I find much harder than others. I have however, learnt to accept that and now I make more of an effort to not let it rule my life as much as it did every month (just some of them ;))

Good luck though with whatever you decide xx


----------



## sspencer99

tracy that just made me cry xxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww, i'm sorry Stacey :hugs:

I really hope you all get your :bfp: soon, for I wouldn't wish a long journey on my worst enemy. Sometimes a short break can be just what people need and for others just a bit of distance is needed. If I knew how to do that though, i'd be a millionaire for sure! This forum is fantastic for giving support and advice when you need it but it can also make you think about conceiving all of the time. A catch 22 situation.

:hug: for you all xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

What a lovely well thought out touching comment Tracey xxx


----------



## sspencer99

your soo rite i do find comfort speaking to you ladies 
youve all answered questions i never knew and prob wouldnt ask 
:hugs: to you all


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tracey, thank you!! I needed to hear that. :hugs: 
Sarah, I know exactly what you mean. I haven't been doing ANYTHING! Time to start living again, huh? :thumbup:
Stacey, sounds good. 
Logan, please check in from time to time? 
Ysa, I was thinking about learning to crochet or knit or something... I need a hobby!! Unfortunately I have three tests... I'm not going to use them for at least 32 days. I should put a padlock on them. 
Temp is down today. I expect the witch today or tomorrow. 
I think we are going to change our official status to ntnp. At least for a month, maybe two or three. No temping, no testing, no symptom tracking. I will write down when AF starts, and if I go without seeing her for 5 weeks, I'll test. 
I'll still check in here probably once a day. :)
Hopefully over the course of the next three months, SOMEONE will get a BFP!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tracey, thank you for that.. Like others said... I think it was something I needed to hear too.. :hugs:

Temps way down this morning... I'm sure AF is coming but surprisingly I'm not too down about it..... :) I probably won't be on again today, maybe to check in tonight.. ttyl ladies :)


----------



## sspencer99

quick question to the pregnant ladies when af was due did u have any af like pains ???
ooooohhh there is a police helecopter hovering above my house i wonder what ists looking for xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm not really the best person to ask as I had literally no symptoms whatsoever, pregnancy or af related. Had lots of niggly AF like cramps since I got my BFP though so could be!


----------



## sspencer99

not to worry shes here now lol


----------



## Traskey

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, sorry Stacey :hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

aww thanx tracy
im ok i will keep at it lol xxxx


----------



## babydustcass

sspencer99 said:


> quick question to the pregnant ladies when af was due did u have any af like pains ???
> ooooohhh there is a police helecopter hovering above my house i wonder what ists looking for xxx

yes i did hun, on the day AF was due I had some cramping. So sorry she came in the end :( xxxx on to the next month hunx


----------



## Sun_Flower

*Hugs* Stacey, keep trying, you'll get there :)

I have a question for everyone - I've got my first antenatal appointment tomorrow afternoon (3.15pm) they've asked me to take a urine sample with me. Now do I use FMU so I know it's strong, or will it not be ok from like 7am to 3pm? Do I need to fill it just before I go instead? I don't know how it's supposed to work :S


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, FMU is probably better...if you are like me you have to pee all the time and trying to hold your urine when you are pregnant is not good. YOur heart is beating at a much faster rate and your blood flow has increased so your kidneys are working harder so you produce urine faster. take care of your kidneys and don't hold your urine!! 

Sarah & Stacey, :hugs: sorry the witch got you.

Logan, I know you will be pregnant soon, do whatever you need to do. Maybe NTNP may be what you need for a few cycles. You have your beautiful daughter, maybe you could put in some of the ttc energy into a new activity/hobby with her. 

Jen, Sarah & Logan. I know how all consuming TTC. My work really suffered and I did stop going out. Actually this last cycle I made a vow to not say "No" to things especially if it involved drinking. THe first few cycles I didn't drink at all and was extremely tired from quitting caffeine so I didn't want to do much. The last cycle I made an effort to go out and see friends because my friendships were also suffering!! SO I would say live up life while you can, once you are pregnant you won't have the same energy and capabilities and then once the baby arrives you will have a newborn and all the responsibility that that entails. Go for a mani/pedi, facial, massage, treat your self! Go on lots of dates w/DH. Start a new hobby...honestly I started knitting because I was driving myself nuts. Also I played and beat alot of games on my iphone. Or if you can through yourself into work....I wish I would've done that, would've helped my professional life alot.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and we can talk about other things then TTC. What do you ladies have planned for the day? I am going to do some housework, order some groceries for tomorrow and head to lab. DH also wants me to move some stuff into the new apt. Obviously I can't do alot of heavy lifting. Definitely thinking about moving up alot of clothes that I don't wear..in nYC when space is tight you tend to pack away all your winter stuff during the spring and summer and all your spring/summer items in the Fall/Winter. Spring is almost here but now I need to pack away anything that won't fit me. I am already getting big...My husband noted at the wedding that I look pregnant and was totally floored. It took me forever to find a dress that fit and did't look obscene due to my HUGE breasts. 

It was weird being sober at a wedding...I usually have quite a few and get down on the dance floor. I did do some dancing...but quickly realized my pregnant body gets tired easily, doesn't appreciate wearing heals and that I am not as loose/ limber when I am sober. LOL. Also, the wedding started at 5 and wasn't over until past 11. I don't have that kind of stamina (without a nap).


----------



## DrGomps

oh and so I don't know if you guys who live in houses do the same with packing away winter clothes...I never used to have to do that when I lived in Los Angeles because I didnt used to own any winter clothes. LOL.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've spent most of today relaxing on the sofa watching 'The Big Bang Theory'. I'm really hungry today! It's only 3.30 and I've already had a bowl of fruit and fibre, some beans on toast and a bowl of noodles, and I'm still hungry, grr. I've been playing The Sims 3 over the weekend too, getting addicted to it, lol :D


----------



## sspencer99

I've just cleaned out a new fridge given to us by mil 
Packed it away moans at dh that I don't like it for the 100th time 
But he insists we had it my af pains are soo bad I'm in bed with a hot water bottle but no doubt have to get up to do dinner as dh just refuses to cook and clean when I was I'll over xmas ddnt eat for 2days cause I was too weak and be was too lazy lol 

Xxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh Gomps - announcing on facebook, how awesome! :D xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm confused - if I put my LMP date into tickers, it puts me at 4 weeks 6 days pregnant. If I put my due date in (calculated by NHS due date calculator, adjusted for my shorter cycles) it puts me at 5 weeks 1 day. I know it's only 2 days difference, but WHY is it 2 days difference? it's all odd!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...DH wanted to announce it and pretty much everyone who could possibly tell my boss knows, so we just made it public. ITs actually a relief.


----------



## babydustcass

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry AF came but I completely understand your need for space. I think we can all get too wrapped up in TTC and forget about the other things in life that are truely important, a social life in particular. be sure to keep us updated with whats going on with you!! xx

Woo DRG for announcement on Facebook!


----------



## sspencer99

Great fb news andrea 
Note on the earlier convo dh took pity on poor pmt me a ordered pizza in 
I do love him lol. Xx


----------



## babydustcass

lol stacey, hes a good OH really! lol

Wel,l OH's dad just rang and said he is being deployed for Afghanistan for 12 months next year so it looks like we are going to have to get our bottoms in gear and start preparing for our wedding. We were both hoping to have the wedding next year, as this year is already busy and getting busier. My business is producing two more DVD tutorials, we have ongoing doll kit productions in Germany, prototypes for my other business and of course a new baby due at the end of the year so I was hoping to be able to pace everything. With OHs dad gone for the whole of next year, we have to make a plan for everyone to be together... thing is I dont even know where to start... eeeek!


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie, do you know the location? The first place to start really is the venue, see if they have the dates you wanted (especially since you are on a deadline). when does you future father in law leave for afghanistan? the next major thing is the dress of course...and as far as the venue...goes you may or may not have your choice on caterer/cake. I had mine ceremony at the beach (public park) and the reception at a historical house/garden. So I was able to have the french baker that I wanted and the caterer I wanted. I just went to a wedding last night so I have them on the mind. With the timing are you going to get married after the baby is born or before? I think if you can, it might be better to do it after so you could drink/dance. But then again you also have a little baby as well (may need a babysitter).


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi all... Hope everyone's day has gone well!

Rachel, glad you got to relax today. :)

Stacey, So sorry AF got you :( Onto to next month eh? I feel like i'll be following you soon..

Andrea, congrats for announcing your pregnancy on FB! I'm sure it feels good to get it off of your chest :)

Cassie, better get to work :) :) Planning a wedding is soo much fun! Let us know if you need any help like suggestions :)

AFM, OH told me today that he doesn't want to ttc anymore! we're only on cycle2, so he really caught me by surprise.. apparently it's all been a bit 'much' for him... the opk's & the temping & BnB... And whenever i try explaining temp dips and all that to him... we've agreed to ntnp, because i couldn't bare going back on bcp's after we decided in the first place to try!! i'm still in total shock from it all.. I guess I thought we were on the same page, but he's terrified now..? I'm still not totally understanding it all, but i have to respect his wishes.. feeling like crap now though.. xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- :hugs: I understand how that goes. I think somehow we get so invested in it and we get more obsessed and the men just get repelled by it all... Haha DH is reading over my shoulder and said, "Well can you blame him? I feel like a slab of meat." So tell Jesse there's a man up here in Ohio who completely understands how he feels. :)
Rachel-- sorry, I have no idea about the tickers. :( BTW I looooove Big Bang Theory. Oh, and about the pee for your appt: my dr always took a sample when I went in for my appt, so I think as long as you remember to bring it, it shouldn't matter if it's FMU or fresh or whatever.
Andrea-- we do that with clothes, too. We live in a house, but it's not very big. Tell me more about this ordering groceries... 
AFM... sigh. Still not sure if I'm going to keep charting... I sort of really want to, but I don't want the obsession to go with it. And after my BFN yesterday, I was crushed. Then this morning at church the message was, "When God Says 'No'." I saw that and started crying before I'd even heard a word of it! I pretty much cried off and on through the whole service, and I don't know if anyone noticed (it's a huge church) but I didn't care. Anyway, I feel a whole lot better about ntnp now.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I just got up and collected my urine sample, and when I wiped, there was blood on the tissue. I don't know what to do...


----------



## babydustcass

oh goodness rach, I dont know what to suggest... was there a lot... is there more now or was it just a little bit? HUGS xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

well it was noticeable on the tissue, and red, but there hasn't been any more. I've not had any cramps or anything... I've called in to work and explained and they're fine with me not coming in so I'm just sort of lying here hoping... I've got my appointment this afternoon so I'll see what happens but it's scary :S


----------



## babydustcass

:hugs::hugs: Bigs hugs to you later hun and hope everything is just fine! Try not to worry hun, i know easier said than done :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

ive read that it can be normal Rach to have some spotting :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

*Rachel*, if it's just small amount of blood, I wouldn't worry hun, spotting can be very common in early pregnancy.. Just be sure to ask the MW when you see her :hugs: Be sure to let us know what she says



AmaryllisRed said:


> Ysa-- :hugs: I understand how that goes. I think somehow we get so invested in it and we get more obsessed and the men just get repelled by it all...

 Yeah, he really just wants to take a much more relaxed approach to it I guess.. Just when it happens it will.. but to me that thoughts kind of terrifying! :nope:



AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha DH is reading over my shoulder and said, "Well can you blame him? I feel like a slab of meat." So tell Jesse there's a man up here in Ohio who completely understands how he feels. :)

:rofl: LOL, I think Jesse feels the same way.. Like we don't dtd to be intimate around when I'm O'ing, and he feels a ton of pressure.. :shrug: I try not to make it that way, but I guess the bribing this last cycle didn't help.. :haha:



AmaryllisRed said:


> AFM... sigh. Still not sure if I'm going to keep charting... I sort of really want to, but I don't want the obsession to go with it.

 I really like charting, except for the fact that this whole month, I've been going crazy! Every little fluctuation of a temperature I'm over analyzing.. And DH's has asked that I not temp for next cycle.. So I'm still deciding.. I'd like to continue to temp until AF comes, which it's due tomorrow... So we'll see.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wanted to know if you guys see this line..... it's v.v.faint, but I'm pretty sure that it has color IRL.. all i have are ic's & i refuse to go out and buy another frer unless af is late.. only thing that concerns me is that i was sure i was out because my temps have been all over the place... I won't test again (with another ic) until af's late..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I see it, looks like my IC's at 14dpo :) xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Really?? fx'ed!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hm... I can definitely see the line... 

Witch isn't here yet, but I'm expecting her by the end of the day. I feel like crap today. hot and cold and lightheaded. Ugh. At least I didn't have much PMS to speak of, so I guess that's one good thing that came from all this.


----------



## babydustcass

i see it Ysa, and it looks like my IC at 9dpo!!!! I believe this is the start of something for you!! Have you got more IC's? Take another :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I have 2 more, but it won't be fmu anymore.. does that matter?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> hm... I can definitely see the line...
> 
> Witch isn't here yet, but I'm expecting her by the end of the day. I feel like crap today. hot and cold and lightheaded. Ugh. At least I didn't have much PMS to speak of, so I guess that's one good thing that came from all this.

Jen, do you normally feel like that? 'hot & cold & lightheaded'? Maybe it's a good sign that you haven't felt much PMS?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I always get hot and cold and lightheaded around AF time. 
Of course, no PMS is _always_ a good thing. I'm sort of excited about it, because before I went on the pill, my PMS was getting a lot milder and my periods were getting a lot lighter and shorter. Then when I came off it in August, my PMS was back with a vengeance and my periods were long and heavy again. So maybe this is the sign of a change. I know it's not much, but it gives me hope. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

shorter/lighter cycles are always good! I've always had really heavy cycles & hated it..

Cassie, your a bad influence :haha: , or maybe it's just me & i find it sooo hard to resist the urge to poas... this is the ic i just took. line isn't as dark, i hope you can see it... but it's deff got some color to it.. what's the chances of 2 evaps..?? :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

omigod..ysatis, I definitely see it! GO get a frer. Fx'ed for you!!! Looks like all the bribing paid off... 

My DH was not a fan of ttc either..the timed sex, not so romantic. Its such a relief now to do it because we want to. 

Rachel, alittle bit of spotting is normal, though scary. I had spotting after my doctors appt. As long as its not heavy with clots/pieces of tissue you are fine. Hope it stopped!! :hugs:

Jen, Fx'ed the witch stays away!


----------



## babydustcass

ysa, no way an evap in the same place on 2 diff tests! I dont want to get 'too excited just yet' BUT i think thats your BFP!! GOOOOOOO get a FRER!!!! We need to know!! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm too scared to.. It'll be my 3rd pee this morning.. I'll get one tonight & test in the morning..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Seriously? You can wait until tomorrow? (I don't believe it.)
:haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, if I wouldn't have thrown out my 1st or even 2nd pee today then i would have tested already with an FRER! LOL i just have a bad feeling about downing liquids so that i can go pee again & then wasting an frer :( if i had one in the house now then maybe i'd just have to test.. i'm glad i don't have any though :)


----------



## babydustcass

but fg, i got a line like your 9dpo and tested in the evening with a frer and it was a good pos


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Okay, okay lol.. I don't have to go pee at all right now, but I will & test in a little bit..


----------



## babydustcass

hehe
im so excited to find out.... I didnt drink or pee for about 2 hrs when I tested on a Frer, not by choice lol we went shopping an hour away and I didnt have any drink in the car but I guess it helps not to dilute your pee anymore. ysa I am sooooo excited for you!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Okay, okay lol.. I don't have to go pee at all right now, but I will & test in a little bit..

Okay. We'll wait. :coffee:
Pee yet? :winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, LOL.. not yet, I'm not getting my hopes up either! The IC's are junk anyway for all i know it's a stupid evap


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, either way, pg or not pg, you'll be in good company! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I will be :) :)


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,

Got back from trip last night and straight into a 12hr day today zzzZzZzZz...

Rach - Has the bleeding stopped now ? Hope so :hugs: Hope u are ok...

Ysa - FX'd hun :thumbup:

:dust:

Cass - Congrats on BFP & Engagement, wooooooooop !!!

FX'd for those still waiting to test & hugs to those who have BFNs or evil AF... :growlmad:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Glad to see you Vickie! :) Hope you had fun on your trip


----------



## Sun_Flower

Not had any blood since the one time this morning, just darker than normal discharge now. No cramps or anything either :s not getting my hopes up until after the midwife appointment in an hour though xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Ok well try not to worry and let us know how appointment goes they will let u know wats happening 

:dust::dust::dust:

Back to the grindstone - catch up with u all later !! :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good to see you Vic-- don't work too hard!! 
Rachel-- glad the bleeding has stopped. I'll be waiting to hear how your appt goes. :)
Totally said I was only going to get on here about once a day... and you can see how well _that_ is working. But I'm allowing it because it's such an exciting day, with a MW appt and a possible BFP.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

well, glad i didn't get my hopes up.. just took my frer & it's a total bfn


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:( :hugs: 
Maybe the urine wasn't concentrated enough?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

maybe? I need to have self control & not test unless af is late now.. ugh, it's so hard.. i don't want to waste anymore tests though.. I'm waiting.. af's due tomorrow, so we'll see


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've read that some ladies on here give their tests to a friend or family member and they are only allowed to test if they have good reason, i.e. they're late. 
Sounds like a good idea. I might have to do that in the future.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmmm.. does sound like a good idea.. i'd have to give them to my OH though.. Everyone that knows we're trying lives at least 2 hours away..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Went to my appointment - the midwife couldn't book me in because I want to have the baby in a hospital that's technically in a different area to my gp's surgery so she made a referral and I'll get another letter in the post. She said that bleeding is usually nothing to worry about and as it hasn't come to anything yet I should be ok, but to go for a scan for reassurance if I need it. Well considering I came out of the appointment not feeling reassured one bit, I thought that would be for the best so I've got a scan appointment for Monday (apparently there's no point scanning now because they can't really see anything anyway). So basically I've just got to wait not knowing for a week and see what happens in the scan on Monday :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Rach, everything will be fine.. Just rest a lot & if you see anymore blood, try to see if you can get seen right.. I'll keep your little bean in my prayers, I'm sure everything will be okay :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww. :( 
I'm sure everything's fine. But you'll feel worlds better once you see the little bean next week!! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just popping in for a moment.. hope your all doing well.. af still is a no show as is a positive hpt.. still just brown spotting.. maybe it will be like last month of three days of spotting, even though today is day four.. continue to wait it out for now..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, fx'ed :hugs: when were you due? af last month was just brown spotting?


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, started out brown spotting, for 3 days then went to a normal period with flow and bright red...

Im due today.. my cycyles have been anywhere from 28-31 days... and today is 31.. been having brown spotting since Friday..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmmm... keep us posted


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Same boat, Logan. Today is day 31... Should be starting today. (FF says tomorrow or Wednesday, but they are taking into account my earlier, longer cycles, from when I was just coming off bcp.)
Honestly, I don't feel pregnant, I don't feel PMS-y, I don't feel anything. It's weird.


----------



## DrGomps

well no one is out until the witch comes...Ysatis, sorry to hear about the bfn, but it could be that you implanted late and your urine wasn't concentrated enough.

:hugs: Rachel. I know how you feel, when I had my spotting, it lasted for awhile, it was terrifying!! And I saw the swabs from my cervix during my pap and they were bright red, but everything is fine with my bean and it definitely stopped within a day (it was brown, not bright red and just little bits). YOur cervix is changing alot and can get inflamed...or it could be from the formation of your little fetal pole. I am sure everything will be okay on your scan (you may even get to see a heartbeat, but don't be disappointed if you don't and if you can, maybe wait until you are 6 weeks 5 days so you aren't worried by the lack of heartbeat. I know how long the next week is going to seem. :hugs: you aren't alone and try to relax and have faith in your little bean.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen & Logan, you arent out until your out. 

Jen, I read your blog...hope ntnp does the trick. Sometimes you just have to give it to a higher power.


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys how are we all ??

logan fxed 

fg :hugs: you were all peed out probs lol 

racheal my couzen had light spotting when she first was preg shes now got 7 weeks to goo ull be fine its very common 

well i have a big fat confession 
i had a bfp yesterday ddnt wanna say as i felt af on her way 
anyway hr later shes here in full force spoke to my couzens they were very helpfull 

i actually felt bad not telling you all 
im not too sure whats going on ive not tested again as im sure the test was dud (frer)
my only worry is eptopic as ive got pains in my left side if it gets worse i will deffo go see my dr but i read about it its like 1% chance 

xxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm.. i don't know too much about ectopic pregnancies but I hope it's not that.. keep us posted if the pain gets worse or not.. sorry for the bfp then af.. that's got to be gut-wrenching :( :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

aww yasa ur sooo sweet 

you know what im actually fine about 
i talk to my two couzens bout everything they were soo helpfull 
if i let it get to me il go insane 

so ive just not rele thought bout it its only my second cycle so its cool 

any ways ur hubby want to ntnp just do what i do 

i test in the morning when i wake up look at the test then bin it dont say aww shit its neg im just quiet bout it lol 

when i get a pos opk i just say its time lol 

he knows about the pos then the af of course lol 

soo you can still activley try but let him think ur not bothered lol 

xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you've always got something up your sleeve :) I have to think about that one, lol good idea though! :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

:haha: i no lol im very good haaa


----------



## lilrojo

stacey are you bleeding heavily, some women bleed in pregnancy... dont rule out that your out...


----------



## sspencer99

logan ive been bleeding more than normal 
i wull just have to wait and see xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Took a test neg 
It's actually put my mind at ease 
And now to start over again dh will love that part lol xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, you're so sneaky, you crack me up!! I hope everything is okay. 
I keep thinking :witch: is here and she's not. It's a good thing I don't have to be working somewhere and keep running to the bathroom. My son wants us to take him to Chuck E. Cheese later, but I'm hoping DH will take him and let me stay home and take a nap. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I keep thinking the same thing Jen! I keep running to the bathroom & nothing yet.. it's making me anxious


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, wow, frer's aren't usually wrong. Was it in the time limit?? :hugs: sorry to hear about this. Maybe you had a chemical. 

Ladies, fx'ed she stays away for 9 months!! 

Today I am totally exhausted...struggling to get through my experiments and its super gloomy outside so that doesn't help.


----------



## Sun_Flower

had a bit more pinkish discharge when I went to the toilet just now. Meh. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard and I just find myself thinking the worst :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, I'm not sure what to say but :hugs: and i'm sure everything is okay. just rest & try (i know it's hard) to relax..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, if you're really worried about it, can't you go to an emergency room or urgent care? You deserve to have peace of mind that everything is okay!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^I was thinking the same thing too! When I was worried I went into the emergency roo & they checked me out & hooked me up to a machine..


----------



## sspencer99

Andrea I dnt have a clue bout the test maybe it was dodge the line was clear too 
Dh even saw it lol 
He thinks he's got X-ray vision as he's had laser surgery lol 

Rachel I'll be fine honest if ur worried and can't see someone google it they have lots of answers 
Ur bleeding very lightly it's common for your body to get rid of waste during pregnancy 
And it's usually round the time af is due 

Hope the is a lill reassurance for u xxx

Nite nite ladies I'm knackerd xxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

The midwife said it had to be like, proper cramping and flowing blood for it to qualify as an emergency. I'll just have to wait till next monday xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, that's reassuring if the midwife said that... must be okay. 
Sigh. I'm starting to second-guess... because AF is still not here. No cramps. No bloating. No nothing. And the test that I took on Saturday, I got the line in the control window and no line in the test window, like a BFN, but the test window turned completely blue. And I'm reading some info online saying that's an invalid result. It was the test that I had peed on before and was apparently not enough pee, so I reused it and dipped it. I don't know. My temp dipped a little yesterday but was back up today. Who knows. I'm so tired of wondering!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, I read an article earlier online about the FRER's having white/grey evap lines.. Apparantely that's something that they're having a problem with and they are trying to correct.. I had 2 of those this past weekend... grr! i know how it feels :(

Jen, fx'ed for you!!! your not out until af shows up :) if she's not here by morning, will you be retesting?

Rachel, like the MW said, you should be fine unless you've got cramping along with the blood or even clots in it.. all you've got is spotting so that's reassuring.. :hugs:

So I just gave OH my last tests (when I went out today I bought a pack of FRER's & CB Digi because I know he won't believe it's a bfp with 2 lines, he needs to see 'pregnant'... He's hiding them from me until I ask for them (won't ask until wednesday if AF isn't here before then! But he just told me that he won't give them to me unless i'm ONE WEEK late!! ugh, he must want to see my bad side.. Oh well, if it comes to that then i'll just have to go out and buy more! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Jen, fx'ed for you!!! your not out until af shows up :) if she's not here by morning, will you be retesting?

I might. I think it depends on what my temp is. If it's down again a little bit, or if I start having obvious AF cramps, I probably won't. But if it's around 98.2-98.4 like it has been... I might. At this point, I really doubt my POAS competency! :wacko:

A week late is a loooooong time! I think one or two days late is reasonable. He doesn't realize it's a feat just to make it to the actual day AF is expected without testing!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

well fx'ed those temps stay up!! And no, he doesn't realize it! He thinks, well if your period is a few days late it doesn't mean anything, it could just be running late..... but if it's a week late, then you must be pregnant, so THEN & ONLY THEN can you test! :dohh: too bad i already gave him the tests!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, if you reused a test that was invalid it doesn't count. TEST!! LOL. Fx'ed the :witch stays away!!!


----------



## DrGomps

still at work...got alot of work done and was more productive today then I have been in awhile. Trying to limit my bnb...but I always miss chatting with you ladies!!

Ladyvic, glad to see you back, are you going to try this cycle? Have you fully recovered from your vacation? What do you do for work, sounds like it keeps you busy!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, we'll see what happens tomorrow. 
I've sort of convinced myself that I'm okay with it not happening yet.


----------



## lilrojo

update: no af yet.. still spotting a little but not very much.. brown mixed with cm.. no red anymore.. so I might call the nurse tomorrow if nothing... aunt is here just not flow.. 

will keep you all posted on whats going on..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck, Logan! Let us know. :)


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies how are we all??

ive had the worst night full of bad dreams woke up went to kake temp and its 3 am 
my temping is not going to plan as ive not been slleping well at all grrrr

xxxxxx


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> Ladyvic, glad to see you back, are you going to try this cycle? Have you fully recovered from your vacation? What do you do for work, sounds like it keeps you busy!

Queenvic Andrea! u have babybrain already :winkwink:
Well I went straight into 12hr shift yesterday but have a day off today so not too bad! Can sort the house out & do all the washing !! oh joy....
I have my own private personal training studio :thumbup:
Yes we're trying again already - think I will be Ov in the next couple of days but not getting as obsessed about it this time, def won't be testing all the time again, lol


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea is that seriously your bump ! Already !!??

Wow, good job u didn't want to keep it a secret !!!!

You are the same size as our friend who's pregnant with TWINS at 4 months, LOL


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Temp down & AF here, light but here.. Onto month 3 and not so down about it.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

PS, I'm never using IC's again.. 2 evaps!


----------



## babydustcass

ooo Andrea, look at your Bump!!! wahey!!!

I have been getting some serious heart burn... im like... already? Suffered bad with heart burn with my son but not until later into the pregnancy.

Ysa, I cannot believe you got 2 evaps!!!! 

Welcome back vic, hope you had a lovely trip x


----------



## QueenVic

Im watching the two OBEM I missed between spring cleaning the house !!
:coffee:

Cass wats ur EDD ?? :baby:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know, I'm staying away from those IC's from now on... It's weird cause I didn't even feel AF coming on & I can't say that I've ever woken up & went to the bathroom & she was there,she usually comes later in the day.. Guess that's why, because I slept through all the signs that I get, before it shows up...

I'm all over the place about what I'll do this cycle... I think I will temp up until I get confirmation of Ov so that I know when to expect my next AF & know that I've O'd... IDK.. OH doesn't want me doing any of that, so we'll see.......


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! 
Good luck, Vickie. Yay for spring cleaning! 
Cassie, sorry about the heartburn-- are you allowed to take anything for it? I remember only having it towards the end, too. 
Ysa-- :hugs: PMA!! :)
Stacey-- hopefully you'll get into the routine of temping before too long. There's always gonna be the random night where you can't sleep and the temp will be off, but overall you'll still (hopefully) be able to see a pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, temps still up! :test:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I did. I'm sooooo angry. :growlmad:
It looks like a bfn, but the test window turned all blue again. Right away, while I was dipping it, the blue color creeped up and completely filled the window. After a few seconds, the line came in the control window, but nothing in the test window, like a bfn. Is it normal for the test window to turn blue like that??? Am I just unwilling to accept that it's a negative?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Is the blue, your urine making it's way into the test..? I'd think as long as the control window showed a line that it's valid... But your not out yet! That's good :hugs: Your 1 day late right?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I dunno. I went in there to take a picture, and on second look, it looks just plain negative. You can't really see the blue if you didn't watch it creep up and fill the window. And the control line is streaked, like the pee creeped up through it, too, but stopped partway. Argh.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, one day late. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mmmm.... well dont loose hope yet.. fx'ed


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Ysa, you changed your picture!!! How cute! What was the occasion?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, thanks. we we're at church.. the inlaws were in that pic too but I cropped them out :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I like it when we match, but him not so much! I think that day it happened by chance..


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, hope the witch stays away. Blue dye tests can be so confusing. 

Ysatis, Sorry the :witch: got you. On to Christmas babies!!

Logan, Fx'ed she doesn't come!!!

I know, my bump is out of control!! I mean I am exercising, not eating so much more...just think my tummy is super elastic and stretchy. LOL.


----------



## DrGomps

oooh cute pic ysatis!!


----------



## babydustcass

jen, i say scrap your blue bye tests and get some red dyes! Fxd for you still hun xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, we have to go to the pharmacy today anyway, so I might just pick up a couple pink ones, just to have around for the future. But I think AF is on her way now. 
Don't laugh at me... 
When AF is near, sometimes my pelvic region makes noises. 
I don't mean gas! It's almost like my stomach growling, but it's lower and I can sort of feel it... it's weird. Anyone else ever heard of such a thing? Anyway, that's happening. So I think I'll prob start by the end of the day. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, you crack me up!! hope you are wrong about the witch, but either way, a christmas baby would be a great present eh?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey now, I said don't laugh!! 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I've never heard of that, but I do usually feel realy weird & uneasy & sometimes get really shaky just before AF shows.. I hate it..

Jen, I see that you removed your ticker.... I've decided to remove my ticker too, but for me it's because I don't want to know off the top of my head what CD I'm on.. Maybe it will help my cycles feel like their going faster, IDK.. Im going to try my best not to pay attention though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's why I did it, too. Also because yesterday it would've told me it was CD 1, and I didn't want to have to go and change it when I don't know what's going to happen. This way I really feel like we're ntnp... But I'll probably still temp at least a couple days a week, just to keep a vague idea where I'm at. 
Starting to cramp a little... :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ohh no.. :( Do you have anything you'll do if AF comes that you wouldn't be able to do otherwise? I'm looking forward to going to Chilis next Monday & ordering my first Margarita! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

ysatis, is it your birthday next monday?? woohoo!! for legal drinking. LOL.

Sorry Jen, I couldn't help it. 

our cat gave us a scare last night....he was foaming at the mouth...because he ate one of my stool softeners...he luckily spit it out...but it had a weird reaction on him. He is fine now, I need to be careful what I do with my pills...especially since we will have a LO soon.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Okay, so after much thought I think we've decided how we want to approach TTC, at least for a couple months to see how it goes... I think it will be a lot less pressure off of the OH..

No temping, No OPK's, No Paying attention to CD's.......... (OMG, this is going to be hard!) Just DTD whenever we want to & libido is up.. I peak my head into the teen pregnancy section every once in a while & there are so many new teens joining who just happened to fall pregnant! If it can happen for them than it can happen for me to right..? Eventually at least....... We'll try it this way & see how it works out..

Would this be considered TTC because we want it? Or NTNP? I'm confused now..


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...Ysatis you are are still young though...so it should happen to you relatively quickly. when you were pg before were you trying??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Not with OPK's or temping or anything like that. Just 'trying' & it was right after our 1st month. We had a scare in March, then decided to try & found out the next month we had a bfp..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i think i still want to use my soft cups though.. i like those. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think it's still TTC, just a more relaxed approach. 
Andrea, yes! Good practice for having a LO around! Glad the kitty's okay. 
I don't really have anything special that I can do if AF ever comes. Usually after I find out I'm not preg, I hit the gym pretty hard since I won't be able to once I am. Not as nice as a relaxing evening out, but it's something. :)
So I just got back from the pharmacy and I was convinced AF had come, and I run to the bathroom and nothing. And at the library I had sharp shooting pains in my bbs. 
I'm so confused. 
I bought two Answer tests (the ones with one window and two lines)... PINK, of course. I guess if temp is still up and no AF tomorrow, I'll pee in my little cup yet again. Argh.


----------



## sept10

Thanks for all the support - just reading through the last few days!!

can't believe your bump andrea!!

sorry for those that af came 

goodluck Jen...fx'd

i'll keep in touch as i said just need to focus on other things, i think i really upset DH with all my sobbing and it kinda was the kick i needed to chill out and enjoy my life while TTC. 

see you all soon, take care x


----------



## lilrojo

so still no af.... feel so wet down below.. and when i go its just some brown with cm..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't see it. Sorry. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

It okay i took it down.. as feel silly having it up.. when i cant really see anything either.. think i will call the docs today and see what they have to say..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Boy, this sucks, doesn't it??!! 
At least we're all in it together. 
Seriously, you ladies have made all this crappiness a lot easier. 
Logan, keep us posted.


----------



## DrGomps

you took a test?? hmmm...not sure what to say as you are late right? Jen any news on the AF front?

Sarah how are you? We can just chat about life...

I honestly cannot believe my bump. I am way over what I should be weighing. Honestly, I don't understand it, afraid it could be the start of water retention or hypertension. but i have been exercising alot!! even doing some crunches/weight lifting, aerobics and yoga. Eating pretty well...a bit more but not hugely more then before!!! think there is alot of fluid retention.

Oh and BTW...I am wearing maternity pants...not that I really need them, but I ordered a bunch (a lot from a woman who just had a kid on ebay) and honestly I look better in them at the moment. (nothing rolling over the top or no need to unbutton the top button). What if this means I get HUGE!???!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, I wouldn't worry about it too much, as long as your BP is okay and your baby is healthy at all your appts. I weighed 130 before I got preg, lost 12 lbs during the first tri, and then ended up around 166 just before I delivered. Yeah, I was a cow. :) What can I say? Baby liked ice cream. :)
Seriously, though, a big part of the problem was that we were living with my MIL and I didn't feel comfortable using her kitchen, so I would eat out all the time. 
Oh, and no news on WitchWatch. I've been reading plenty of stories and stalking the charts of women who got BFN's at 15 dpo and BFP's later. Googling while TTC is a devastating disease. ;)


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Andrea, I wouldn't worry about it too much, as long as your BP is okay and your baby is healthy at all your appts. I weighed 130 before I got preg, lost 12 lbs during the first tri, and then ended up around 166 just before I delivered. Yeah, I was a cow. :) What can I say? Baby liked ice cream. :)
> Seriously, though, a big part of the problem was that we were living with my MIL and I didn't feel comfortable using her kitchen, so I would eat out all the time.
> Oh, and no news on WitchWatch. I've been reading plenty of stories and stalking the charts of women who got BFN's at 15 dpo and BFP's later. Googling while TTC is a devastating disease. ;)

true story!! I already weigh 169!!! THe heaviest I have ever (I started out around 152 I think-though I am not sure...hadn't weighed myself in awhile before becoming pregant).


----------



## DrGomps

its my fault, after the wedding I got really lazy and gained 12 lbs ( I was around 140 around the wedding time and probably even lower because I caught a mexican bug on our honeymoon-LOL!).


----------



## AmaryllisRed

They say you gain weight when you're happy. We won't say how much DH has gained in the 3 1/2 years we've been married. :winkwink:
AF is STILL a no-show. I'm just trying to figure out what's going on. I must've miscalculated somewhere... Last cycle, I was pretty sure I o'd on cd 17, and AF came on cd 31. This cycle, pretty sure I o'd on cd 17, and AF has 9 hrs and 20 minutes left to show up on cd 32... 
I just can't figure it out. Maybe I'll go post on the regular TTC boards and see if anyone has any insight.


----------



## lilrojo

Yea Andrea Im now late... still no flow just spotting... callin docs after nap time... will keep u posted....

my 1st baby i gained abot 30lbs... from 136 to 166.... no down to 125lbs.... lost it all after so dont worry andrea...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I lost it all by his 1st b-day (yay!!) and then gradually put some back on (boo).


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:witch: is not holding back right now! Owwweee!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs Ysa...


----------



## babydustcass

big hugs Ysa xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: :(


----------



## DrGomps

:hugs: Ysatis...having some pulling stretching in my pelvic region as well. 

Also totally shattered!! lol! ready to sleep!!

Rachel, how are you doing today?? been thinking about you! Sure the bleeding has stopped...but don't leave us hanging...we worry.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks hon, I'm feeling ok today. No bleeding today, lots of CM but it's pretty much back to it's normal colour. Exhausted all day today and had a headache, going to have an early night tonight to try and get some energy back. I'm visiting family down south this weekend for my grandparent's 50th wedding anniversary, so I'm going to have a good time and enjoy myself and just wait until Monday and hope for the best. I've had nothing to suggest anything is really wrong so fingers crossed :)


----------



## DrGomps

there you are...LOL.
yeah, sounds like it was just some normal spotting. Glad to hear you are okay...really want to nap today too...the guy with the key to the student lounge just turned in his thesis and so decided not to show up to work. I am inheriting his key, but he won't give it to me yet, until he graduates. UGH! Need a nap.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If AF would come, minus the cramps/crippling effect I wouldn't mind it so much.. OH is bringing me some heat pads now.. This hurts pretty bad, I called him crying earlier... he probably thought I was exagerating, but boy did it hurt!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel, glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped! :happydance:

Andrea, you can feel everything changing! How neat is that? :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmph. No success so far in the other forum. One person said go to a doctor. 
Seriously? I'm 1 day late with no other symptoms. Like my doctor has that kind of time to waste? My doctor wouldn't even want to talk to me on the _phone_. 
The other one just said it looked like my temp dropped. Maybe a little, but to me it doesn't look like the kind of drop that happens before AF comes. 
I sort of feel like right now the TTC threads are overrun with inexperienced TTC'ers. 
Not saying that we're like, experts or anything, and I know all of us have been at this for varying lengths of time and with varying levels of knowledge... but... sigh. Maybe if I just wait awhile, someone will come along with a decent answer.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sorry Jen :hugs: Wish I knew how to answer myself.. :( That one person just started their account this month & they've got more posts then me! And I post a lot... Or I thought I did.. I've asked stuff through starting threads before & I've only received a helpful response a couple of times.. But I do continue to post threads if I feel helpless.. I'm sure someone will come along.. There are some people on here that are really helpful & really do have answers. :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think I just have to hope one of them reads it! I could "bump" it, but I hate to seem needy. 
Anyway, AF will probably come soon... haha you should hear me in the bathroom. Everytime I go and it's not here, I'm like, seriously? And I laugh... like the crazy woman I am... :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

So turns out im not late... pretty sure its just my crazy cycles after my mc... my body will never be the same since that.. I was 12weeks along so i can imagine that will do some crazy things..

So last cycle was 28 days yay... hopefully i will ovulate earlier this time.. happy my period is almost over...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ho-hum... I really wish things were a bit more exciting around here, ya know? 
Just got up and ran to the bathroom again, to find NOTHING. 
Well, I'm about to throw the little guy in the tub and put him to bed. Then... I suppose I'll wash the dishes (my all-time least favorite chore, but it has to be done!), read a little, maybe watch some TV. Biggest Loser is on tonight, isn't it?


----------



## Traskey

I think your chart is still looking ok. I would expect a bigger drop for af to arrive. Fingers crossed your temps stay up tomorrow for you.

Sorry to post and run, i've had to work loads this week so will just send you all 

:hug:

and :hi: :howdy:


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, are you saying the spotting is outright your flow??? do you normally have light periods. 

If AF doesn't show up tomorrow Jen are you going to test again??? My gel is still running so I am at work...after its done I have another hour and a half to transfer so I may pop home for dinner and come back to finish. Ugh. Just want to go to sleep!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Tracey, that's what I thought, too. 
Yes, Andrea, if AF isn't here by tomorrow AM and temp is still holding steady, I'll test again. I bought two more today, so I still have two pink ones and two digitals. 
I would say that I think she'll be here any minute, but I've been saying it for days and she's still not here, so... :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

hmmm....fx'ed for you!!

FOr the rest...its time for a christmas baby!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, can't believe your 8wks tomorrow. My my how time flies! :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww 8 weeks today Andrea, how cute! I ended up falling asleep on the sofa at 8.30pm during another Big Bang Theory marathon... went up to bed at about 9.15pm, and didn't wake up till 7.30am this morning when my alarm went off. Talk about tired! but then I don't even feel all bright and refreshed this morning, I just feel like I had a normal amount of sleep! Plus I feel really queasy this morning. Not going to complain though, the more pregnancy symptoms I get at the minute, the better!! Hope everyone has a great day, the weather where I am looks like it's going to be lovely (too bad I'm stuck in work, lol)


----------



## QueenVic

:coffee: Hellooooooooo

Rach - So glad bleeding has stopped :thumbup:

Andrea - Happy 8 weeks !!!! 12weeks will be here before u know it !

Hope everyone else is doing well :winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Boooo. Another day with no AF. Another BFN. What the heck?


----------



## DrGomps

Wow, jen, weird. What test did you use?? :hugs: gotta be frustrating. The cycle before my :bfp: the :witch: was a few days late....cruel joke. Wasted alot of tests. LOL.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, my grand total is now up to four. And they're not IC's, either. :growlmad: 
This time I used an Answer with the pink vertical lines. At least it wasn't abnormal or anything. Just a plain old :bfn:. 
I'm guessing AF is just running late, but then I must not have o'd on CD 17 like I thought?


----------



## DrGomps

what dpo did you get your :bfp: with your son?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, Hurray for 8 weeks! :happydance:

Jen, this is really weird.. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

With my son, we weren't trying, so I wasn't really keeping track. My only symptom was that I was late... My LMP was Dec 21, and I tested on Jan 30. Haha so that would've been CD 40? Today is CD 33. Maybe I'm just a late implanter with slow-growing hCG levels?


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, its possible. CD 40 is pretty late. Hmm..Fx'ed.


----------



## lilrojo

hi ladies...

andrea... since my mc my cycles have changed a lot...the first one was the most normal.. last one i spotted for three days then it became a bit heavier... and now this one I spotted for 4 days and yesterday was a bit more, and now today more than that...i know everything is fine... just think my body is trying to regulate itself back out.. hopefully it will be soon..

Hope the rest of you are doing good.. onto another month...will try to keep on her every now and then.. I think i will still be using opks.. just so I know whats going on..


----------



## sspencer99

hi ladies 

wernt on here yesterday as i was working late 

yasa you got me im going to now eat my hair - its wierd when i came of the pill p pains were amazingly strong that was the reason i went onto bcp as they used to make me collapse in pain and cry no matter where i was lol now their back i spent all sunday in bed with a hot water bottle 

logan i soo hope ur cycles steady out a bit its just so confusing when their not doing what you want them to do lol 

andrea happy 8 weeks xxx 

ohh ive started temping not sure what my temp is ment to be doing but its been decreasing over the three days lol 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, hope everything sorts itself out soon.. now you've made me wonder about me... Because I had spotting last Thursday & Friday, then nothing Saturday, Sunday, Monday & then full on AF yesterday.. Did my cycle start Thursday, or Tuesday?? That's pretty confusing..

Stacey, if you had days that were consistently the same temp, day after day then I'd worry that something might be wrong with the thermometer.. And from what the girls told me, temps are sort of all over the place when AF's here, so I wouldn't worry about it..

And I totally know about the cramping.. I had plans yesterday & had to cancel them, today's been pretty painful, but not as bad as yesterday, I was in tears.. OH was sweet though, brought me ice cream, more tampons & heating pads.. He must feel a tiny bit uncomfortable going through the check out line at Publix with those items, but he was a trooper for me.. xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Today sucks. 
BFN, no AF, running to the bathroom constantly, LO was up too early and is now a crankypants, I saw a lady I know at the mall and waved at her and she saw me and flat-out ignored me, and it's RAINING! 
Does it GET worse? Really?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

When I'm stuck inside working (like I am Monday-Friday) I don't mind it when it's rains.. It's soothing in a weird way.. I hate seeing no clouds in the sky when I'm stuck at my desk (like it's been for the past week) Ugh. sorry about the lady at the mall, some people are just plain rude!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, the good thing about the rain is that it's nice and dark in the house without the lights on. So hopefully LO will take a good, long nap! What's really bad about that lady at the mall is that she's from church! She helps out with my son's class sometimes. I know she knew who I was, because she talked to my son! I've tried to say hello to her other times, too, and I don't know what her problem is. 
I cried about it. It was just the last thing on a loooong list, you know? 
Haha I love how I'm "Broody," Stacey is "Blah," Logan is "Lurking," and Ysa is "PMS." We sound like a lovely group of ladies today, don't we? :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, did you start a chart on FF?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

HAHA, that is funny..! (Our status')

Don't feel bad about that lady... When you first mentioned her, I thought about this girl at my church who does the same exact thing to me. I know she knows who I am because she's friend with my SIL & used to crush on my OH. But everytime I see her, I smile & she just stares & then turns her head.. damn her! so snobby... ugh, i can't stand people like that :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, put it into fertility friend and put your chart into your siggy so we can stalk. At this point the temp fluctuations don't really matter...


Jen, any updates??? that woman was rude. Don't let it get to you. Its possible maybe she didn't have time for a stop and chat or was afraid you wanted that and so she ignored you? Still rude...but its even ruder when one person stops to chat and the other keeps going. Was on an episode of curb your enthusiasm (about Larry David-creator of seinfeld and the man who george constanza's character is based off of...really hilarious is you like Jewish/Hollywood humor).

Ysatis, I believe you are supposed to count the first day of actual flow as CD 1. Sorry you have been feeling so crappy. :hugs: Jesse sounds like a marvelous OH. :D 

Logan, how are you feeling? I know you were pretty down about this last cycle...but statistically its bound to happen soon!!!

Can't believe I am entering the last month of the 1st trimester...Or does the last month technically start on week 9?? I know next week it will officially be a fetus, not an embryo!! Woohoo!! THere is a late at the end of the morning sickness/fatigue/sore bbs/ tunnel.

Oh I got a doppler...so I can listen to baby's heartbeat at home. Won't be able to for another couple of weeks.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I would think that you are entering last month now, right? hmm.. How exciting :) seems like yesterday you found out you were preggers at 3weeks xx days! Before you know it your going to be finding out the babies sex.. :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

She's not here yet. (Major TMI: ) I had a BM and thought she'd show up then if ever, and nothing. 
No, that lady showed up with her kids to play at the mall playground where my son and I were. I saw her when they first came in but she didn't make eye contact, so then my son saw her and went over to say hi, and I waved, but she ignored me. Well, duh, he's not there playing by himself. Once she came over right next to me and grabbed her kid. 
She has ignored me at church, too. She'll only talk to me if she's the one working in the nursery when I go to pick him up, and then it's only the bare minimum. 
I don't know. It's kind of a preppy church. We only started going there about 1 1/2 years ago, and people for the most part aren't particularly friendly. Of course, I'm really shy, so I can't blame it all on everyone else. :blush:
Oh, Andrea, I did see an episode or two of Curb Your Enthusiasm-- I think on the TV guide channel? It was pretty funny. I like Seinfeld, too, but only now that it's in reruns. I didn't watch it during the original run. :)
Can't believe you're 8 weeks. Has it gone as fast for you as it has for us?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Andrea, I would think that you are entering last month now, right? hmm.. How exciting :) seems like yesterday you found out you were preggers at 3weeks xx days! Before you know it your going to be finding out the babies sex.. :happydance:

Ohmygosh, yes, what do you want? A healthy baby, of course, but would you prefer a healthy boy or a healthy girl???


----------



## DrGomps

I actually prefer a girl, just because I know she will be much more helpful with anymore kids along the way and girls are just more fun (also more trouble). DH wants a boy. 

Its snowing here...its a weird combination of sleet/rain/snow...hopefully no black ice, we had such an icy winter. I had to wear gloves/hat/scarf!!! THought I was done with all this winter clothes. Ugh. Also tired and have a bazillion experiments to do. Luckily got the key to the student lounge so I can go run for a nap during an incubation!! :D 

And yes, its going by fast!! I have a dr appt in 2 weeks to hear the heartbeat (doppler) I will be 10 weeks on the dot, so worried it may be too early. my next scan is at 13 weeks to do the nuchal translucency scan (for down's). Nothing the scan shows will change my mind about my pregnancy, but its another chance to see my baby!! And it will finally look human and not like a blob!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, well of course you'll be happy either way, but I hope you get your girl. It's really nice that your job is such that you can sneak off and get a nap. 
I decided I didn't want to bother with the test for downs-- what will they do?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

did anyone see this weeks OBEM? the lady having twins made me teary eyed..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Didn't see that one yet. Only watched the one so far... I think it was episode 3. There was a lady who was having her 2nd child and it was a planned c-section. It kind of freaked me out, because that's what my 2nd would be, too, and she had complications. Of course, they made it out to be some big thing because it was TV, but everything was okay in the end. 
How is everyone doing this evening? 
I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow, if AF stays away and temps stay up. I'll probably wait another week or so, if she stays away that long. I'm getting tired of looking at that stupid :bfn:.


----------



## DrGomps

I had a lovely nap, going to go scout some dinner...have still a few more hours in lab. Ugh. Long experiment...I would've been done earlier but some of my reagents took longer to make then I thought. Been eating out a lot which is bad,but we are out of food and our groceries get delivered tonight.

Ysatis, didn't see that episode. I cry on every episode of OBEM. kind of scared that I will be going through that shortly. Yikes!!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 
Jen I have it on ff will try get it up for u tomorra 

Just got home from date nite lol had pizza express and went cinema to see battle la was good just very long glad to be home and in bed 
The obem that I saw this week was the girl with the rele bad teeth next week triplets looking forwards to that one lol xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think you all have inspired me. Maybe I'll watch one before bed. It is kind of scary to watch all those type shows when you're pregnant, but it sort of prepares you for all kinds of situations that could come up and helps you visualize different scenarios. 
We had an awesome nap today and delicious leftover mostaccioli for dinner. 
Then at choir practice, I had to dash off to the bathroom, sure that AF was here... wrong again!! 
I'm telling you... I'm not wasting another test! Something had better start happening! 
Have a good night, everyone!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, do you guys have different OBEM shows over seas? Our's are narrated by Jamie Lee Curtis (she's the actress from Freaky Friday, that's the one with Lindsey Lohan) & ours is based in America.. Only because I see people in the UK talking about things that happened on OBEM, that I don't remember so I was wondering if its different..?

Anyway, I'm exhausted! I did step aerobics tonight & wanted to pass out 10 minutes into it.. After that I was okay though.. Wheeewww! I will be doing step aerobics 2x/week now & Zumba once/week. It was a lot of fun, and I'm glad to get out of the house & do stuff in the gym. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Hellooooooooo! :coffee:

Yes our OBEM is the uk version - I love it !! 

It's the series finale next week though boooooooo I am so gonna miss it !!!!!

Hope everyone is well & still got FX'd for those who haven't had AF yet ! :thumbup:

I feel crappy got sore throat :nope: but on the plus it's been nice & sunny here all week YAY bring on the summer !!


----------



## babydustcass

Morning everyone! Ive been mia again but i did pop on yesterday to catch up. I was having one of those days where I was really not in the mood for conversation or company... you know those days where you cant find the will to type? Sorry girls, was having a moooody day. 

Ysa, here our OBEM is not hosted by Jamie Lee. Here ours is on channel 4 and its based in the UK hospitals.. :D How weird is that that its so different!
https://www.channel4.com/programmes/one-born-every-minute/4od

Andrea, I cant believe you are 8 weeks already, and counting down to the 2nd tri!

I feel like this pregnancy is most certainly dragging, i find myself unable to get on with my work because I'm not focussed enough! I think the wedding will be a good deter but right now we are struggling to decide on a date, luckily next month astons dad will know for definite if he is being deployed and if not we can go ahead and plan a wedding for 2012. 

Stacey, thats the same OBEM i watched. The girls teeth were ... ming... it was distracting me from the birth. Nasty...

I dont know what Im gonna do today, i really have to do some work, but I am totally uninspired at the moment. I am in a spring cleaning mood so perhaps i better put that to good use.

Rachel, glad the bleeding has stopped hunny. I'm sure everything is absolutely fine xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've not seen this weeks OBEM yet, got it recorded so I'll probably watch it tonight. Mind you I've got to pack and stuff as we're leaving at 6am to drive down to Suffolk for my grandparents wedding anniversary celebrations. No idea what time I'll have to go to bed to get up at that time, the last two nights I've gone to bed at 9.30pm because I've been so tired (my usual pre-pregnancy bedtime was like, 11pm) mind you, It probably doesn't matter because all I'll have to do that morning is drag my ass out of bed, throw some clothes on, get in the car and then sleep again as OH is driving. Looks like it's going to be another lovely day up here, hope everyone is having a good week and looking forward to the weekend :) xxx


----------



## sspencer99

lol cass they were gross her teeth they were kinda like jaws lol


----------



## DrGomps

I think it makes since that OBEM in the UK is different, our medical systems are so different. Did you know that Jamie Lee Curtis is a hermaphrodite? She actually can't have babies (poor thing). But she wrote a lot of books about adoption. I have a friend who has turners syndrome (one x chromosome) and can't have kids. She loves kids too. Whenever I was feeling down ttc, I would think of her and it would put things into perspective.

Sorry you were feeling down yesterday Cass, the mood swings for me didn't start until this week. Poor DH. He has had a very cranky wife..I think part of it is this week I have been working longer hours and am just shattered when I come home (teehee).


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning!! 
If you want to watch the US OBEM, maybe this link will work. https://www.mylifetime.com/shows/one-born-every-minute?intcmp=OBEM-bio-myl-300x250 I know sometimes in the UK, you can't watch our stuff, so I don't know if that'll work or not. 
Didn't end up watching anything last night. It just got too late and I was tired. 
Yay for charting, Stacey! 
Rachel, Cassie, Andrea-- relax and have fun this weekend!! 
Ysatis-- yay for the gym!! I love going... it's so nice to just forget everything and throw yourself into your workout. I haven't gone since last week. :(
AFM... still nothing going on. Temp is up a little bit, no AF, still feeling "wet" all the time. Didn't test this morning. Gonna wait awhile. 
I read on FF that if your temps are still up 18 dpo (tomorrow) and still no AF and no BFP, you should a) be sure of your ov date (which I am) and b) see a doctor. Now I'm starting to worry.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Vicki, Our season finale is next week.. You said it's OBEM (UK version) series finale, so you guys won't have it at all again? That sucks! boo!

Andrea, I didn't know she was a hermaphrodite.. If I couldn't have my own children (so sad) I'd definately want to adopt.

I don't know how it came up in conversation, but me and OH were talking about that like a week or 2 ago.. There's so many babies out there with parents that don't want them. If I could get OH to agree, I'd probably have my own kids and adopt 1 as well.. I was adopted, by my grandmother, but still.. I know how it feels (even if for a short period of time), like you don't have anyone. Thank goodness for people like my grandma or else I'd be out with a family that I didn't even know, maybe never even adopted, just transferred from house to house till I turned 18 then on my own after that (cause that's what they do in Florida, once your of age, you don't receive anymore benefits from the State). I'd love to be able to give a child a home like my grandmother did for me & my siblings.. *sigh* The only way OH would want to do that though is if one of us wasn't fertile & we couldn't have our own children.. We've been pregnant before though, so we must be fertile enough :shrug:

ETA: Jen, your chart looks good.. Maybe your just going to take longer to show a positive on a test.. fx'ed!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Last month, when AF came, I started googling foster parenting. I hear how time-consuming and expensive adoption can be, so I thought maybe fostering could be a good fit for us, especially if I could get a kid around the same age as my son. 
I would rather have another baby of our own, obviously, but I'm not opposed to fostering.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My grandparents fostered as we were growing up.. The only thing is they got a little girl, only a couple of months old & she stayed with them until she was 2. They decided not to adopt because they had myself & my younger brother & sister, so thought it might be too much... So yeah, when she was 2, someone came along wanting to adopt her.. All of us cried for a week, it was sooo hard because you get so attached. :cry: But my grandparents did give her a safe, loving home for her first couple years, so I guess that's a plus. It's just hard because you get attached.


----------



## DrGomps

my parents did foster care. Its really an amazing service. They actually have a foster child right now. We have had a variety of ages, teens that were pregnant, 6 year old and a 7 year old. ITs harder when they are older, they usually have had such hard lives they can sometimes be difficult. One of my foster sisters was my sisters friend in highschool and my family had for a few years until she was emancipated. She is still like family and now has a 3 year old daughter that I consider a niece (she is the one in my facebook profile pic). 

Jen, TEST!! 16 DPO right??? Wow. Maybe you just are a late HCG starter. Do you have a frer??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, we had a teen that was pregnant (14 yrs old) & her 15 year old sister. 4 & 5 yr old brothers, a 17 yr old girl, the baby i spoke of earlier & a bunch more that I barely remember. it is more difficult the older they were.. and it is a really good service the government offers..

Jen, you should test again, when was the last time?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Actually, today is 17 dpo. I tested yesterday with FMU and pink Answer test and it was just plain -ve. I still have another pink Answer and two ClearBlue Easy digitals. 
I don't know what the heck is going on. It's really frustrating.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, :hugs: hopefully you figure out what's going on soon... fx'ed for that bfp!

Is it just me or has this week gone by super fast. Can't believe it's Thursday already! I love announcing 'TGIF' on my FB.. IDK why... I love the weekends cause I don't have to sit at my desk all day, I love being outside & doing stuff.. can't wait :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha it might not be just you, but I certainly don't think this week has gone by fast!! Since Monday, time has dragged........on.......so......slowly....


----------



## DrGomps

the week has flied by for me too, mainly since i have been working alot. 
Was feeling really green all morning, though I haven't barfed since I started wearing the seabands. They are my miracle!! 

Hmm...answers are generally pretty good...not as good as frer, but still. Really wish I knew what to tell you. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've been googling like a maniac, and seems there are women who have been late for no reason and women who have been pg and haven't tested +ve 'til late or even not at all until they got a blood test. So I just have to wait and be patient (NOT my strong suit).


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa - Noooooooo (well I hope not!!) our 'series' is the same as your 'season' i.e it's currently the 2nd series of OBEM and the last one of the 2nd series is on Monday.. the next episode will be the 1st of the 3rd series.. does that make sense? :shrug:

Jen god knows what's going on! I had major irregular cycles for about 7months last year & the Dr put it down to stress ! For that long ??!! :dohh:
Of course hopefully u still get ur BFP though :thumbup: FX'd !!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, makes sense :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm really trying not to get too excited. But this is really gonna suck if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## QueenVic

Do u have any symptoms hun ??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FINALLY! 
CD 1. Onto cycle #8. 
Apparently I have a 16 day LP?? Is that possible??


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry the witch got you....Christmas babies here we come!! And at least you know whats going on.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, FF says normal LP range is 10-16 days. So maybe I really do have a 16 day LP. Then last cycle, instead of o'ing on cd 17 like this time, maybe I o'd on cd 13... (last cycle was 30 days). 
I know I said I was ntnp this cycle... but I feel like I want one more try at really getting a good handle on my cycles... 
So, maybe the ticker needs to come back? :)


----------



## DrGomps

actually finished my experiments at a reasonable hour and am going to go home and nap and then maybe catch up on some much needed house work!!!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL..Jen...totally think the ticker needs to come back...hehehe. I wanted a baby so badly I wanted to do all in my power to increase my chances...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... how are you all.. hope your all good... im feeling a bit more of a pma.. have no idea where im at in my cycle just that af is sticking around yet... hope she leaves soon... onto cycle 4!.. Happy your af finallyshowed jen.. wish it would have been a BFP instead but at least finally right.. an answer!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sigh. My back hurts. 
But it is so nice to finally know what's going on!! 
Hmmm... with a 33 day cycle and a 16 day LP and an LMP of March 24, 2011, my EDD is December 31, 2011!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yay for December babies! If I get preggo this cycle my EDD is 12/29/11. BTW, like your new ticker Jen! Pretty


----------



## babydustcass

jen, sorry for the witch coming but YAY for knowing where you are... I think i said that I would like to NTNP but in the end I was exactly the same as Andrea and wanted to do everything I could to get that eggy... especially since once you have charted for a couple of month and follow your cycle you know too much to go back to NTNP

I have stopped temping now, I woke up a few days ago and forgot to temp and since ive not done it, i am sleeping so much better... like a log :)

Ysa, what are the plans for this month? anything new or more laid back?

Logan, hope the witch goes away soon and you can get on to trying for that Christmas baby. Are you going to do anything different hun? x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Ysa, I hope we're bump buddies!! I like my ticker, too. I wanted something that just told me (and you all) at a glance what day I was on but didn't rub it in about whether I was fertile or not, or how long until testing, or what symptoms I might be having. 
Cassie, it's true-- I know too much to be truly NTNP at this point. I think I'll just temp every few days until like cd 10 or so, then make sure I know that I've o'd, then temp occasionally until I see my temp fall again so I know AF is coming. 
And no testing until CD 40-- May 2. I mean it this time. I have three tests, and I'm not buying more!!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...I stopped temping too...I forget what cd it was...think it was 50. LOL.


----------



## DrGomps

And Jen, I know what you mean about the countdown to pregnancy tickers...they kind of go overboard!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, I said I didn't want to temp but I havent found it in me to stop yet! ugh.. I've got a whole bag of leftover opk's from last month so i'm still debating if i will use them til there finished or not.. if i do, i have to do it w/o OH knowing.. we'll see how that goes.

Jen, fx'ed we get to be bump buddies :happydance:

I haven't thought about what CD I'm on, until just now (CD4) and it seems to be going fast.. kind of....


----------



## babydustcass

ysa... my little poas buddy... i think we both know the answer to the OPK question lmaooo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LMAO.. :rofl: I have good intentions!! Ahh.. you're right, i'll probably use them up 'til their gone :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Cassie, nope no plans for anything different... just gonna use opks again.. since this last cycle was so crazy I have no idea where im at or when i will ovulate.. think im on maybe cd 4 or 5.. somewhere around there... dont think my ticker is right so im taking it off.. just waitin for af to leave.. then start testing with opks... but not telling my hubby when I ovulate, less stress on him that way.. :)

What about the rest of you.. Ysa-Jen.. anything different..


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...Ysatis that would be a waste of an OPK...I don't think I would have been able to go from charting/opks etc to nothing. This cycle...we have to get more :bfp:'s. Who will it be?? Vic, Stacey, Sarah, Jen, Ysatis, Erika,Tracey or Logan? Or all of the above (hopefully)!

So I actually lost a lb. Weird. Guess its from all the working out/puking ...though my belly is bigger....so hopefully lost some fat and gained some baby! ;)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm going to do the same as you Logan.. Not tell OH when I'm O'ing & for the same reason.. He feels like I'm using him around O time, so I want to take the pressure off..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, definitely not going to talk about when I'm o'ing... although he gets suspicious when I initiate things. I tell him not to be suspicious and just go with it! 
Ysatis, you can't waste opk's like that!! Might as well use them and just not buy more. 
I went grocery shopping, and I was determined not to buy any more hpt's except that I had a coupon... but then I couldn't find them... and I was too embarrassed to ask. You know the cashiers must be curious when we buy pads and pregnancy tests together. 
Ugh, I just feel gross today. Blah. 
Can't wait to see who gets a BFP next! 
What does everyone have planned this weekend? I'll probably just sit around and be bloated. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cashiers must think something weird when they see that.. lol, never really thought about it though.. I've got a $2.00 off coupon for FRER's & Walgreens sell them in a 3 pack.. I'm not buying anymore tests though.. OH hid the 3 that I had (1 FRER & 2 CB digi's).. He keeps telling me, 'you'll NEVER figure out where I hid them.." And I'm sitting here trying not to think about them..

Well AF is slowly leaving so I hope i'm done by tomorrow.... I might go fishing with Jesse tomorrow morning, that's our middle ground where we meet.. He wants me to go hunting & I don't like to so we go fishing instead.. I'm supposed to go do a Zumba class tonight with the SIL, but I dunno if I can.. The step aerobics class from the other night finally caught up to me & my legs are sooooooo sore.. so we'll see.. I want to do so much this weekend, but 2 days just isn't enough.. How about you? What will you be doing?


----------



## DrGomps

I like to buy them online on amazon or through the self check out. LOL!! 

This weekend I have dinner plans with friend saturday night...and saturday going to catch up on my freelance writing...Sunday I need to work on a paper...my boss wants the intro/background by monday and I am moving in a week and have loads of packing I need to do!! AAH!! ANd all day today I am going to be sitting in a dark room, staring at a microscope...looking at neurons. Snore...:sleep:


----------



## sspencer99

hey girls 

ive got no plans this weekend but a bottle of wine tonite sounds very good lol xxx


----------



## babydustcass

MMM WINE.......zinfadel mmmm


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No wine here, but I've got reese's and white powdered donuts. So I'm good. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Mmmm.. Jen, your making me want to run to Publix and pick up a thing of Starbucks Ice Cream! No wine here... Maybe Monday night :) :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... no plans here really either..had a nice mixed drink last night... yay the plus to being not preggers... lol! Gonna get me some hard alcohol tonight.. and drink a little.. not a lot cuz Im not a big drinker but one or two.. is always fun.. 

Yeah Ysa, Im def not telling my hubby about the tests.. he knows im still gonna do them but i wont tell him when its pos... keep the pressure off some..

I dont know about you ladies but my libido is always up when af is around... its crazy.. haha.. would love a nice roll in the hay but just dont do that.. gross sex on af.. not for me..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, my libido is always up during AF too.. I didn't realize people do have sex during AF though? I could never do it, but I didn't realize it was an option..? lol


----------



## QueenVic

Helloooooo Ladies,

Wine here too, picked up some nice Red after work today and OH cooking up a storm in the kitchen :thumbup:

Tomorrow got couple of clients then workout myself then getting hair done yaaaay

Sunday we have lunch at friends, the ones preggo with twins, can't wait to see how big she has got !! :baby:

Happy Friday !!!


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Yay for December babies! If I get preggo this cycle my EDD is 12/29/11. BTW, like your new ticker Jen! Pretty

Mine is bloody 12/25/11 same day as their daddy lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

how sweet would that be xx


----------



## sspencer99

Cass I love zandifall lol
Hubs picked up some voddy so on That instead lol
I'm not a huge drinker love a glass of wine but the sprigs kill me lol
So will be fun tonite 
Hehe drunk sex I love it 

Heres to all the drinking doughnut and ice cream were all getting tonite lol 
Xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha :wine: :friends: :drunk:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my. We're a wild bunch, aren't we? 
As for the other thing... we've done it... once things lighten up a little... Mine's been known to hang around close to ten days, and that's a long time to wait. Especially for him. :shower: :winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, i love how we use the little faces & things to describe things, too cute. Yeah, 10 days does seems like a long time. i'm on day 4 now and it's lightened up a lot. hopefully i'm all done tomorrow so we can get onto the fun part.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey everyone, sorry I've been a bit absent for the last couple of days. Travelled down to Suffolk this morning so I could attend my grandparent's 50th wedding anniversary celebrations and I just got in from the party. It was a beautiful evening, lots of family and friends. OH and I decided to tell my grandparents that we're having a baby, as we thought it would be a good occasion, and they said it was a wonderful present and my grandad cried! which made me cry, lol :cry:. My aunt got over excited though when she found out we'd told my grandparents and decided to announce it to the entire party so basically the whole party knew. It's ok though because the party was family only, and they were all more distant family (brothers and sisters of my grandparents, and their children etc) so they were all happy for us and congratulated us but I don't have to worry about it getting anywhere because they don't know anyone I know. I still went round and explained to everyone that we weren't announcing it publicly yet and they were all ok with that. Bit of a mad night! I'm absolutely exhausted, it's nearly midnight and this is the latest I've been awake in over a week (I did try and prepare myself by sleeping on the trip down AND having a nap this afternoon, lol)

Anyway just thought I'd check in and give you all an update - I hope everyone is looking forward to their weekends - I'm visiting with friends I haven't seen in a few years (they have a 4 month old son who I'm looking forward to cuddling :) ) and going 'crabbing' with my family tomorrow (bit of an odd past time, you basically dangle a line and some bait off a bridge over this little inlet near the sea, and catch little crabs. You toss them back at the end but it's just a fun activity to do outside when the weather's nice, lol) I haven't been since I was a little kid so it should be good :)


----------



## DrGomps

you ladies crack me up...would love some wine right now...but I feel so nauseous...probably wouldn't be a good idea.

DH and I haven't DTD in quite some time...everytime we had the opportunity I was either too tired or too nauseous...ugh. plus my libido is out of whack and I had a sex dream about a coworker!! Stupid pregnancy dreams!! Made it hard for me to look him in the eye the next day...

Rachel, glad you had a good time at your grandparents 50th...I only made it to one of my grandparents 50th (the other grandparents had theirs while we were living in Korea). My grandparents made it to 56 years of marriage and the other 54 before my grandmas died. Monogamy runs in my family (not DH's). Hopefully we will keep the trend alive!!! 

I am honestly flabbergasted when I look at my belly...can't believe how it is growing and its hard to comprehend whats going on inside!! Can't wait for my next appt (fetal doppler) and then my next scan!


----------



## sspencer99

Yay rachel this is the latest vie been up in months lol
Glad u had a good time tonite 
I've been grabbing with my grandparents in Scotland it used to be rele fun fishing for them in rock pools 

I've got my own crab now called Sally lol shes in my fish tank Harding her batch of eggs lol 
Nite all xxx


----------



## QueenVic

:coffee:

Cough, Cough, Sniff, Sniff - I'm sick :nope:

Started feeling crappy on Thursday, was hoping it would be gone by today but it's worse, Nooooooooooooo....

Have to drag myself to do workout and to get hair done today...

Busy day tomorrow now, go to go to the dump with OH as a result of all my spring cleaning (hehe) then a client, then workout, and also have to clean the entire studio... rubbish... THEN get ready for lunch at friends! Phewwww...

How is everyone else today? Where has the sun gone !!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Aww Vick that's a shame I soo hope u get better soon 
I hate being I'll and having soo much to do it's soo crap 

So what the Peoples plans today 
I'm still in bed lol gunna get up do the hw have summing to eat then go to the aquarium to buy a new fish for the tank 
Xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning!! 
None of my grandparents reached 50 yrs together... My mom's dad died when I was really little and my dad's parents divorced before I was born. 
Crabbing sounds like fun... I can't wait 'til it's warm enough to do stuff outside! It's cold here... brrr... we had a few days when it was up into the 60s, but today and the next few, it's only going to reach the 30s...


----------



## Sun_Flower

The sun's gone away :( but hopefully we'll still be going anyway because it's not cold out. UGH though, nausea has hit me in a big way. I was fine when I woke up, and we went to a coffee shop to meet up with everyone from last night (I was pretty much the only one there who WASN'T holding their head and wearing dark glasses, lol) and I had a bacon sandwich (nom nom) and a slice of carrot cake, which was nice at the time, but then it made me feel REALLY sick. Turns out sweet things make me feel sick, as I had a little of my mum's caramel slice and felt even worse. Had to grab a chicken sandwich for lunch as I really REALLY needed something savoury. That made me feel a little better but I'm back home in bed at the minute sucking a mint trying to make the sickness go away a bit!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Warning: rant to follow. 
Argh. :growlmad:
Okay, so I know I'm on here a lot, right? Probably more than I should be. Okay, _definitely_ more than I should be. Anyway. 
I am trying to read the regular TTC boards, and one or two people are constantly all over every single topic. It's insane. 
Like, you don't have to answer everything. Especially if you don't know!!! 
And there's no reason to comment that you "didn't want to read and run." I understand if you can't get an idea from the title and then once you read it, you don't know the answer but you don't want the person to get frustrated by seeing that 10,000 people have read it and no one has an answer. 
But don't read a question entitled "Charting question" and then type, "Sorry, don't know anything about charting but didn't want to read and run." 
If you don't know about charting, don't read the question!!!! 
Goodness gracious. 
(I'm sure all of you know that this is not directed at any of you. But the boards are getting ridiculous. I'm glad I have you ladies.)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Rachel! Sorry about the sickness!! I remember getting so sick at the smell of meat, of all things. Beef, chicken, whatever. Thank goodness it went away around week 13. I know Andrea said sea bands have helped her-- have you thought of trying that? Too bad it was carrot cake... mmmmm... I loooove carrot cake... 
Oh, and happy six weeks!! Halfway to 2nd tri, when things get much better!!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, sorry you are feeling Ill, hopefully you get better soon. 
Yay Stacey you have a chart!!! HOpefully this next month will pass quickly for all of us and bring lots of bfps!! And for me will bring the 2nd trimester!! Bring it!!


----------



## DrGomps

OOh Rachel...ms is a great sign!!! (though no fun!) :thumbup:
I definitely have cravings for savory foods and my aversions are too weird things that are healthy like broccoli. :shrug: 

Jen, the world is full of dumb people. I certainly will never say something just because I didn't want to read and run. If you don't have anything intelligent to say don't say anything at all.

I posted a thread about a doppler and I got lots of great answers based on experience then I got an answer that said "I have never used one but its supposed to work between 10-12 weeks". The same as the manual...I wanted experience and especially if some ladies could hear it early!! Turns out some women could hear it in their 9th week...hope thats me!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I craved salad. Some people say you will crave the things the baby needs... you think there's any truth to that?


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...wish I craved salad!! I craved sushi...LOL. Baby definitely doesn't need that!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Got my letter today that I need to schedule my gyno appt. I was supposed to go back in December, but I was putting it off because I figured soon enough, I'd have to go for my first prenatal appt. So much for that idea. :(
At least I'll make sure everything is okay and see if she has any insight as to why it's taking so flippin long... 
(Of course, my secret hope is that I'll be 10-11 dpo when I have my appt and I'll go thinking it's just a routine gyno appt and then when they do my tests, they'll say, "Guess what! You're pregnant!") 
(I guess the other side of that is when the dr finds out we're ttc, she might want to test me anyway... and I really don't want to hear from them that, yet again, I'm _not_ pregnant. Ugh.)


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah, no fun when someone else tells you that it's a bfn. This could very well be your cycle though! 

Heading to dinner with all the lawyers and feeling sick. Doesn't help having to ride the subway whith all the bumps and smells of new Yorkers. Lol. Was sick earlier. Hopefully that is it. 

Also tried my Doppler. No success yet, definitely still early. Though I have heard of women who are able to hear it this early.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, much as I loooove New York... it is a very stinky city. I can't wait to take my son (or hopefully my KIDS) when he gets a little older and show him Central Park, the Empire State Building, the Statue of Liberty, Broadway, Chinatown, maybe a museum, FAO Schwartz... We want to take a trip every other year. Last year when he was 2, we went to Sesame Place. Next year, we'll probably go back there. Then when he's 6 and when he's 8... we want to do Disney and I want to do NYC. But we'll have to see how tall he is. I don't want to take him to Disney if he's too short to ride anything, and he is on the small side. 
He's in bed now, and my house is a mess, and all I want to do is sit here on the computer and watch reruns of The Office. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies!

Rachel, sorry about the sickness, hope it doesn't hit you too hard during your pregnancy!

Vicki, sorry your feeling ill, hopefully it passes soon so that you can take care of everything you have to & not be ill.. :sick:

Jen, I totally know what you mean about people posting & not really having anything useful to say. There are 2 users I see post regularly and they never really have anything useful to say & they are on EVERY post! It is annoying.

Andrea, hope the MS goes or has already gone away..

AFM, I didn't temp this morning, doesnt really matter yet though... We woke up at 4:30am to go fishing! & I just got home, it's almost 8:30 now.. I caught 4 fish (had to release because either I didn't want them, or they were under the size limit that you can take home).. Jesse caught 1 nice sized fish & it'll probably be our lunch tomorrow. :) It was sooo much fun, I haven't gone fishing in a long time. I think the last time I went out to sea to fish was 3 years ago when we went to the Florida Keys & caught like 25 Mahi-Mahi (A type of dolphin).. Tomorrow we have to clean the house in the morning, then church, then game night & dinner at the in-laws.. Oh how I wish our work weeks were 2 days & our weekends were 5 days!

At least AF is gone & we can start trying again soon.. fx'ed we get some more BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sounds awesome!! I've never fished in a boat, and I haven't gone since I was a kid. My mom used to take me and my brother. We never caught anything big, and we always threw everything back. I hate fish. Except for maybe fish sticks. :)
You girls always have the best weekends! 
Just watched the OBEM with the surrogate for the parents from Switzerland. Yeah, pretty much cried off and on through the whole thing. Now I really need to clean up a little bit and read and go to bed! 
So far, I've been temping every day... so much for ntnp... But I figured I'll temp as long as I have to get up at 6 anyway, and if I don't have to get up, I won't set my alarm. And so far I've had to be up at 6 anyway, so might as well temp.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I like going out on the boat, but I usually have to take dremamine or else I get sick from the waives hitting the boat. I still feel like I'm swaying, lol.. You said something about it being in like the 30's over there, OMG, I would freeze! It's like 85 during the day here.. I took a couple breaks today & soaked in some sun, mmmm, it felt so good! And I got a really nice tan :) I love living near the ocean & in warm weather. Miss the east coast of Florida though, the beaches were so much better.

Yeah, that episode was good, I don't cry really, but it had me choked up & OH actually watched that one with me & cried his eyes out.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning!! 
(It's been so quiet around here these days... where is everyone?) 
Ysa, I'm sooooo jealous. I'm not even a beach person, but I hate to be cold!! I like to think that someday we'll move south. Isn't someone from Minnesota? Logan? I could never ever ever ever ever handle winter in Minnesota!


----------



## Traskey

Good afternoon everyone,

Hope you are all well (Vickie, get well soon). 
I hope the morning sickness doesn't kick in full force Andrea. Probably the least favourite pregnancy symptom.
Ysa, the fishing sounds fun, glad you caught something big enough to eat. 
Jen, good luck for this cycle, even if you are ntnp

The clocks went forward here last night so we've all lost an hour of sleep. Although it won't really hurt until tomorrow morning when we have to get up for work. The sun is shining, although it's cold. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, how interesting-- I wondered if you changed the clocks in the UK...


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, we moved our clocks forward a couple weeks ago. Nasty surprise. But its not having the sun for longer. Its still been cold here too...30s/40s. There was snow on the ground until a few days ago. Ugh! I want to pack up my winter clothes already!!

MS seems to be getting worse. :( Wish it would go away.

I just read in my one of my pregnancy books how bad green tea is since it interferes with folic acid metabolism. Whoops! But I take extra folic acid..so I am pretty sure there is probably enough for the baby!!

Jen, Next time you guys come to new york we should definitely meet up. I love this city. 
Despite its stinkiness. LOL. 

Ysatis, fishing sounded like fun...never have gone actually. Though I seem to remember my brother catching something in Holland. THey have great seafood...being under sea level...have you guys ever been? Its a trip...you can see cruise ships passing through the canals and they are above you! And on the ground there are tons of shells mixed with the dirt/sand. Loved going there as a kid.


----------



## DrGomps

actually I take the wishing of MS away back...I want my baby more then anything...so sickness is a small price to pay.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and wanted to share with you guys something pretty hilarious...remember when I told you that my cat uses the toilet, my husband caught photographic evidence...
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilrojo

Mornig ladies... hope your all well... that is so funny andrea.. how nice that would be..

Yes Jen, Im in the frigid state of MN... lol... it has been in the lower 30s lately.. snowed some.. just sick of winter and ready for summer... and some sun.. af is pretty gone now.. yay.. back to the fun!


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, check out the cat!

That's awesome :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, now you understand how I lost 12 pounds first tri. I could hardly eat anything. Ick. (Of course, totally worth it.) We probably won't come to NY for another five years or maybe seven. By then you'll have a five year old, and hopefully we will, too! I went three times in high school and have been back a few times since. Do you go see shows much? I've heard some people live in NYC and have never been to a Broadway show!! I saw Les Mis, Ragtime, and The Lion King, and Blue Man Group twice. 
Hahahaha the cat's like, can I have some privacy, please? What's the cat's name? 
Logan, I always feel bad for you Minnesotans when they show the pictures on the news of your five hundred feet of snow. Have you lived there long? Probably if you grow up there, you're used to it... I just can't imagine. I hate winter sooo much! 
Well, this ought to be someone's cycle for a BFP... we haven't had any in awhile... who's next? Everyone? Sounds good to me!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah, Jen I have been here my whole life... ugh I also hate winter, fun when your a kid but thats about it... lol.. but we deal i guess.. lol.. hoping to go on vacation next fall maybe we will see.. to FL.. somewhere warm..


----------



## babydustcass

hellob everyone!!!

HAHA Look at your cat Andrea, thats so funny!

Ysa, I used to love fishing when I was younger, I used to have my own Pink rod :D We dont have such amazing fish here though lol

I hope everyone is ok!! Sorry Ive been MIA! So busy with work at the moment and when im not working im sleeping :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! 
How is everyone doing today? 
I had plans of hitting the gym pretty hard today, since I know I'm not pregnant, but my ears and throat hurt, and the little guy is coughing... I hate to put him in the gym babysitting when I know he's sick... but we'll probably go anyway. Plus he has a little buddy who always goes on Mondays, and we didn't go last Monday, either. I'd hate for them to miss each other two weeks in a row. 
Today was the first day in almost three months that I didn't wake up and take my temperature. I feel free. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Good Morning Ladies..

Cassie, my rod is pink also.. I do all things pink :)

AFM, CD7 already.. moving along nicely.


----------



## babydustcass

:D coool! I dont know where mine is now :( probably in my mums loft or something! Makes me want to go fishing... not that im any good


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Hope your all doing well... I also feel free Jen.. haha... because I have no idea what cd im on.. its such a nice relief...all i know is af has left the building and now were back to some hot crazy bding... lol!! Hope you all have a nice day..


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,


YAY just got my postive OPK & a Smiley on the digital - never caught one of those before :happydance:

Did them when I just got back from work as was getting worried....it's cd26 after m/c and I hadn't had my Ovulation Pains yet !!!

The OPK lines are the darkest I have ever had :thumbup:

Bit shocked as thought I might have already O'd last week and just not had the pains! Been :sex: lots the last couple of weeks how typical we haven't since Friday because I've been ill and now I'm ovulating ! Raaaaaaaaah


----------



## DrGomps

ooooh get to BD Vic!!! :dust: Fx'ed you get a sticky bean!!

Rachel, so glad your scan went well!!

Jen, props on the workout...

Ysatis!! Happy birthday chica!! Have a great one...on my 21st I actually had a kidney infection and had to get a giant shot of cipro in the buttocks! Ouch!! Then no drinking, sex, coffee, tea or spicy food for several weeks. Was kind of a bust. :( But I was already accustomed to ordering drinks in bars from living in Korea.


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> ooooh get to BD Vic!!! :dust: Fx'ed you get a sticky bean!!

I will I will ! OH home at 8pm, come on !!! hehe I may aswell tie him up for the next 48hours !! 

Ysa Happy Birthday !! woooooooooooopwoopwoop :happydance:

Did Rach post about her scan??? I missed that !!!


----------



## DrGomps

she did in her journal. :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It was so nice to be able to work my butt off for a good 90 minutes. I plan to go every day this week if I can. Who knows, this may be my last chance to lose those last few pounds before all the baby weight comes back! 
Vickie-- Yay for your smiley! Get down to business!! 
Logan-- hot crazy bding-- :haha: Enjoy!! 
My brother and I used to have Snoopy fishing rods. We also sometimes made them from sticks. 
Ysa-- happy birthday! Have fun!! 
My 21st was the only time I've ever puked from drinking too much... Not my finest moment... but we certainly had fun, before the puking anyway... 
Today I think we're taking the LO to Chuck E Cheese. Ugh. I don't enjoy it... I might be able to get out of going... I hope. 
And since I finished my workout, I've been having sharp stomach pains. :( Probably because I ate at Burger King yesterday. I think I'm too old to eat fast food anymore.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yay for positive OPK's Vicki!!

Andrea, that is a bust for a 21st b-day, i'd be so mad.. but at least you were already accustomed to being able to drink.. I've drunk at home, but never out in public. I feel free! I woke up this morning & had totally forgot I had turned 21, but I was laying in bed and thinking 'why does today feel different', and then i remembered! :) But i'm a little down too because this is my last milestone. I have nothing else to look forward to with every year that passes. It's a little sad. :(


----------



## DrGomps

there are plenty of milestones...25, 30...wedding anniversaries...babies birthdays etc!! and you will be pregnant this year and there are loads of milestones in pregnancy! what are you doing for the big day??

Just found out my boss is having surgery today and not coming in!!:yipee::yipee::yipee: She wanted me to finish something by today and it turns out I get another day!! :D Though I did have a dream last night that she died...kind of scary...she is a bit older...but very spry (for the most part). I worry because she takes alot of drugs and drinks like a fish!!


Jen, you are quite the :bodyb: but don't want to exercise too much as it can negatively impact fertility!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

We're not doing anything today.. I wanted to originally but changed my mind... I hate going out during the week, it messes up my whole routine.. We're probably just going to go out for dinner & drinks this weekend. OH wants to take me to a bar, but I think I'd be uncomfortable.. So drinks during dinner it is!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks for all the comments on my journal ladies, very happy bunny today :) Told MIL this afternoon. She hugged me and said she was happy for us birth, but it was very underwhelming. She wasn't nearly as excited as she was when SIL announced she was pregnant, but that was to be expected. My family are excited and that's what matters :)


----------



## DrGomps

LOL..MILs can be weird like that...mine was ecstatic but thats because my SIL still lives at home and has yet to be in a serious relationship.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Raych :hugs: when we told my in-laws that we were pregnant, they weren't nearly as excited as my family was either.. My mom jumped way ahead of the gun and stared buying us pampers, & clothes & they were like, are you sure you're ready for this? A bit too late for that! Don't expect them to be real excited this time around either, but all that matters is that you & hubby are happy & your family as well! soo excited for you!! :hugs:


----------



## sept10

Hi Everyone :hi:

Hope your all well - haven't had time to read through all the posts!!

congrats on turning 21 Ysatis!!!

I'm cd9, can't believe how quick its going and some of you are already BDing!!
I've definitly been more relaxed this time, went our with friends and had some drinks...had a really busy weekend actually and already planning what to do this weekend....feel its helping to take my mind of the TTC, missed some temps which normally woulda really annoyed me but not bothered this time. 

unfortunately my good mood was slightly wreaked today as heard in work there may be some serious cut backs and people may be out of a job or put on a lower paid banding for doing the same job.....:growlmad:

anyway fx'd it won't come to that!!!

good luck to everyone this month and get :sex: i think we are definitly owed some :bfp:s this month!!!!


----------



## sept10

oh on the MIL thing, when my SIL was pregnant my MIL said how happy she was and how cause its her daughter thats pregnant it makes it more special......i can kinda see where she is coming from but HELLO...she said this to me her Daughter -In-Law so clearly it won't be as 'special' when its me that is pregnant having her 'sons' baby.....it annoyed me i can tell you....fair enough if thats how she feels but why tell me....anyway i know my family will be estatic and i almost can't wait to be pregnant cause i get to make them so happy too!!


----------



## QueenVic

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Can working out really affect fertility? In what way? Uh-oh... Should I cut back? With #1, I had just started working out in January and we found out we were pregnant at the end of the month. So I wasn't in very good shape, and I thought, if I ever get pregnant again, I'm going to be in good shape to start with and exercise as much as I can to stay healthy during the pregnancy, too. 
My MIL was pretty excited, because although our son is the 8th grandchild, as DH puts it, he's "her baby's baby." (DH has three older brothers and a younger half-brother who's just a teenager.) I sort of think that they won't be so excited when we get pregnant again, except that they know we've been trying and my MIL sort of identifies because she was on BCP for awhile and struggled to get pregnant after that. 
Sarah-- hope everything works out on the job situation! 
When I didn't temp this morning, I have to admit, I felt a liiiiiiittle guilty. Oh, well. I still plan to temp enough to keep a chart going. 
Oh, and I scheduled my appt with my gyn-- it's on the 7th, so I'll be CD 15. Possibly around ov time, but definitely won't be pregnant yet! That's good-- no surprises.


----------



## sspencer99

Hi guys just Popping in to say hi lol
Yasa happy bday yay 21 today xxx 

I'm still tempong just not been online to temp but will do when I get some time 

Yay u go vic catch that eggy 

I have to admit I'm not sure what my cycle day I'm on but will come up when I've posted this lol

Xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Hi guys just Popping in to say hi lol
Yasa happy bday yay 21 today xxx 

I'm still tempong just not been online to temp but will do when I get some time 

Yay u go vic catch that eggy 

I have to admit I'm not sure what my cycle day I'm on but will come up when I've posted this lol

Xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Y that posted twice I don't no xx


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Stacey...good to see you on here again...lol...how you feeling this cycle??

Sarah...sorry to hear about your job...scary times we live in!!

Jen, Yeah...too much can actually keep af away...(if you workout too much you body is in fight or flight alot and produces adrenaline...too much adrenaline reduces fertility-because during the times you have lots of adrenaline its not an optimal time to reproduce). SO I would say exercise moderately...moderate exercise is good for fertility..but too much is bad...too much of anything is bad. Caffeine acts on the adrenergic (adrenaline ) system which is why too much has a bad impact of fertility. And the month I switched to green tea I got pregnant!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... I'm probably okay. I'm still getting AF, and I really don't work out THAT much-- as evidenced by my decidedly UN-awesome body. :flasher: As for caffeine, I can't drink it because I get migraines and heart palpitations. I do have the little bit that's in chocolate when I eat it, but I try to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I actually had a cup of dunkin donuts coffe about 2 hrs ago.. OH & I are going out of town this weekend & I didn't get much done around the house this past weekend cause I was hardly home.. Coffee makes me feel like I've taken an aderol & kicks my butt into gear so that I can get stuff done.. I just claned pretty much my whole house & folded all of my clothes (had 4 loads waiting to be folded)! :) I know it's not good for you but DD coffee tastes good & it gives me loads of energy.. Just hoping though that it will wear off by the time I'm ready for bed! :haha:


----------



## QueenVic

:spermy:

Helloooooo Ladies,

Have u noticed the spermies look truly evil !! or maybe it's determined... made me laugh anywho !!

I'm still sick boooohooooo don't feel too bad just turned into an annoying cough & cold is still lingering around!

Day off today waiting for OH to come back as he is on a split shift, we're going to choose tiles for our soon to be new bedroom & ensuite, wooooop :happydance:

Then got a looooooooong list of jobs to get done when I get back zzZzZzZZz

Hope everyone is well, as for the exercise thing u should be ok it's only if your doing it at the extreme and like andrea said u prob would have noticed it was affecting af if it were bad enough to affect getting preggo :thumbup:

Catch up with everyone later ! :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## babydustcass

Ooo gee, morning sickness! :( errgh


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww Cass, feel better. :(
Vic, the spermies DO look evil... I guess maybe they're supposed to be determined... but they need to be a little more friendly or they'll scare the eggs away! 
Ysa, maybe you already said, but what do you have planned this weekend? You're always doing something fun! 
Ugh. My body hurts this morning. Gotta get back to the gym today. Besides wanting to get in shape for pregnancy, I'm also thinking of my friends that are coming to visit from out of town in about three weeks. I only see them once or twice a year, so I have to look good. I mean, they'd be my friends anyway, but whatever I look like is going to be how they think of me until next time they see me, you know? Eh, maybe I'm being silly, but it gives me motivation. :)
Day 2 of not temping. Feeling increasingly guilty, but I'm really trying to give up control of the situation. AF still here, a little bit... :growlmad:


----------



## QueenVic

Ohno Cass, at least it's all for a good cause :winkwink:

Grabbed OH for more :spermy::spermy: before he went back to work :thumbup:

Now to tackle my to do list and the accounts, Boooooooo :dohh:


----------



## sspencer99

DrGomps said:


> Hi Stacey...good to see you on here again...lol...how you feeling this cycle??
> 
> 
> Andrea i feel great
> im not sleeping very well and think i may have bruised a rib
> but apart from that im good feeling great like ive put on weight althou sis said only in my bum lol
> 
> im excited for this cycle im going to give it all ive got hehe xxxClick to expand...


----------



## sspencer99

wow vick you go :spermy::spermy::spermy:
they do look rather evil the evil egg catchers lol :spermy::spermy::spermy:

well :dust: to you xxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Ysa, hope you had a great day yesterday! Where are you at in your cycle.. have you started your opks yet??

Cass-morning sickness is wonderful mean everything is going well... but hope it eases soon..

Stacey-nice to hear from you.. hope all is going well with you..

Vicki-hope that mean sperm makes it to your nice eggy, so your due to ovulate any day now right...

Jen-darn af, hope she gets on her way out soon... have fun at the gym.. i love working out to, mostly running on my treadmill at home.. ha.. its finally gonna warm up the end of the week.. ya to 50s!!

Andrea-hope all is still going good for you... almost done with 1st tri!! yay.. 

AFM-not sure what CD im on yet.. who knows makes it all less stressful though!! somewhere in between af and ovulation... ordered my opks, so should be shipped out today, yay!! Happy to be back to this part of cycle 4!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Logan, onto CD8 now.. Will start testing on CD 12 i think.. IDK if it's too early, but my cycles are still probably trying to regulate so I think I feel more comfortable starting to test earlier..


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, I have to run to a meeting, but I had to share...found babies heartbeat on my doppler for the first time today!! So happy!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21ps3AbcJgQ


----------



## FloridaGirl21

how awesome is that? And reassuring too!


----------



## Traskey

That is really cool Andrea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll all be queing up to get one when we get our :bfp:


----------



## DrGomps

thanks ladies...so I can relax about that now...have so much to do with moving and realized my paper for my PhD candidacy qualifying exam is due in two weeks!!
AHH!!!

We are getting to the fun part of the month will all the :sex: :D WOnder who our next :bfp:'s will be...know we will have more this cycle!! Christmas babies!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

is the doppler expensive?


----------



## DrGomps

about $70- totally worth it for the peace of mind!


----------



## sept10

ouch - just tried 'your shape' game on the x box kinect....i may not be able to walk tomorrow!!! haha...i think a bit of exercise is good for fertility especially if you are a little unfit and loosing some excess weight also good as i think excess fat affects hormones.....you'd have to really over do it to affect your cycles adversely...so my aim is xbox work out every evening after work to get rid of this excess bum and tum i seem to have developed since our wedding....

Queen Vic - go get that evil sperm!!!!!!!!! 

hopefully will be joining you on the sperm race by the end of the week!!

andrea - congrats on the heart beat but remember don't get upset if you can't always find it....its very positional......

xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was thinking it would be at least double of that. That's not expensive at all.. I will deff be investing in one once I get my bfp.. especially since i don't want an early scan, jut to make sure bean is still there & to check in every once in a while.. that's really neat that they have those though..


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Andrea that's amazing :) !!!

I'm sure there will be more BFPs on their way soon too - I am not testing early this time we have spoken about it & I would rather keep busy and not think about it until AF is well & truly late...

I'm just going to carry on as normal & if 'evil spermy' :rofl: catches the egg & baby is meant to be then it will stick !!!

It's funny, after I got my positive OPKs yesterday lunch my Ovulation pains started up just a few hours later.. all night ouchy ouch until this morning but feel fine now :thumbup:

Will :sex: for the next couple of days aswell though, cover all bases, hehe.. GP said I will likely be super fertile after m/c... FX'd

:dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Helloooooo everyone! 
Busy day today. Gym this morning, treadmill, elliptical, blah blah blah, then home for a quick lunch (and a quick smearing of peanut butter all over hands, clothes, face, and mirror while Mommy was trying to make lunch for herself-- ack!), then storytime at the library, and now home for hopefully a relaxing afternoon. I'm about beat! 
I think we'll be having pancake Tuesday tonight. :)
I didn't realize how many of you all are newlyweds-- Tracey, Stacey, Sarah, Andrea... Cassie is newly engaged :)... We'll be married four years in July... can't believe it's been that long. :)
Andrea-- yay for the heartbeat!!! :yipee: :yipee:
Boy, ladies, I sure hope there are more BFP's to come this time around. I'm with you Vickie-- just carry on as normal and maybe the evil spermy and the egg will make nice. But I'm not testing before May 2. Or, if I could hold out 'til the 8th, that's Mother's Day. That would be nice, wouldn't it? (If AF doesn't come first.)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You'd be like really far along if you wait til May 8! I'm not sure when AF's due, I guess I'll know when it's due after I O.. OH will probably make me wait until the last week of April..


----------



## DrGomps

Gl vicky!! Hopefully the :spermy: catch that egg and you have a happy and healthy (and stickY) bean!!! Fxed!!!

4 years Jen!! THats quite an accomplishment. I have known DH for 13...and was his first kiss...guess he was sort of my high school sweetheart!! :D

Sarah...sooo jealous!! I totally want an kinect!! especially the dancing one!! Looks so fun..we have a wii but not the same!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

May 8 would be CD 46. :)
Haha today is one of those days that makes me want to divorce the DH!! He's mad because he "didn't have any clean shirts." He had FOUR clean, but he didn't like any of those four. And two of them were long-sleeved. Um, it's like 40 degrees. Long-sleeved is appropriate. So he ripped his sleeves off a perfectly good shirt. Ridiculous. I think he thought it was warm out or something. Makes me so mad. Right now, I don't even WANT another baby with him. I know I'll change my mind, but sometimes he just makes me SO angry. :growlmad:


----------



## sspencer99

i so know the feeling dh was playing and grabed me by my neck i ran off crying hes not even come to say sorry im now suliking in bed lol xx


----------



## babydustcass

Evening everyone! 

OOO Vic, hope those evil spermies catch that eggy and you have a super sticky bean!!!
So who else has started OPK's for this cycle?

Andrea, the heart beat is awesome, I soooo want to get a doppler but nervous incase I turn into a wreck if I cannot find a heart beat... in two minds, it could be a great for reassurance or it could send me into a whirl wind of worry! I guess you just have to be sure to read all the facts and reassure yourself that not everyone can find the heartbeat at home until such and such weeks. Ok, i think im gonna get one at some point soon... Maybe get one in time for week 8-9?
Thats so sweet you are hubby are childhood sweethearts. Aston and I met when I was 16 and ever since we have been inseparable. 

Ysa, lots of :dust: for this cycle! I really hope you have a Christmas baby! 

Jen, LMAO about the peanut butter... gotta love em!? 

Hope everyone is having a good week. Time is dragging so much for me at the moment zzzzz


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie...I just saw your 5 week bump!! ITs growing!! ;) 

Jen...sounds like DH was being difficult. Stacey too!! Sheesh!!
DH and I got into a fight last night that I got our cat another toy!! He was saying he works his ass off all day for the money and then I go and waste it on a toy!! (BTW at the current rate he is working is quite nice being an attorney on a corporate bankruptcy case and $5 is nothing) I mean the cat does break them quickly...so I have to hide them. But the cat always finds them...so I have to lock the cat up in the bathroom so he can't see where I put it. Anywho...I was also grumpy (pregnancy moodiness) so it was not a good combo!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I will be at four years of marriage this December!! Yay.. Not started opks yet.. they are on there way though.. in the mail.. shipped today so hopefuly start up soon.. we are dtd though so yay.. 

I have no idea what day im on.. due to the spotting for like 5 days then normal af for 3.. then more spotting for one day.. no clue when im due to ovulate either.. so hopefully get those opks soon :) 

Hope your all well.. & nice bumps ladies!!


----------



## QueenVic

Happy 9 weeks Andrea !!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin:

I'm not married yet - waiting for my bling bling ring !!!!!!! hehe :winkwink:

At the studio already even though I don't have clients until lunchtime... trying to force myself to do paperwork....it's not really working, can u tell ?? :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Have 9wks Andrea! :)

Our 3rd anniversary was last month, so now we have our 4th to look forward to.. Time has flown by..

What do you do for work Vickie?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Vickie, paperwork!! Sounds like fun!!! (Actually, I sort of like paperwork... I'm the biggest nerd EVER.) 
Good luck, Logan!! Maybe the lack of knowing will produce that :bfp:!! 
Andrea, happy 9 weeks!! And sorry, but that's really funny about the cat. I can picture him locked in the bathroom, sulking. Seems like all our DHs were male-PMS-ing yesterday or something. Jeez. 
Stacey, how's charting going? It looks kind of crazy... 
Cassie, love the bump!!! Hope the heartburrrrrrn (haha) doesn't last through the whole pregnancy. Mine didn't come 'til the end, but I found that ice cream helped. :)
AFM, I'm finally getting more comfortable with not temping. It really is making me feel more casual about it. Because really, if it would turn out that I'm NOT able to have another child for whatever reason, I'd survive. Life would go on. I'd get over it. I just have to relax and accept whatever happens. 
Oh, and last night-- I don't watch the show Parenthood, but it was on after The Biggest Loser and I happened to catch the scene at the beginning with the girl looking at her watch and then checking her pregnancy test and-- "Not Pregnant." And then she was telling her husband to go get checked... I think she said it had been four months. Ha! :)


----------



## sspencer99

Afternoon ladies I have some weird news for you 
Remember last cycle when I took a frer and It was pos then my af came took another test and it was bfn well I've just taken two test 25 & 10miu 
Well their both bfps????? I only took them cause I've been spotting and I've never done that before I'm sooo confused as I've not had sex in 3wks apart from last Friday I've just ranted down the phone to dh I just don't no I was shouting lol I'm soo confused I've been having Pains on left side for the past week ???? I'm confused and scared this is happening I'm going to test with my cb digi later 
Will keep you all posted xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Stacey, I don't know what's going on... I saw that you were spotting... please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMGosh Stacey! Can you upload photos?? I took a peak at your chart too & noticed the spotting as well.. Please keep us posted!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL..the cat whines when I lock him up...but at least with the new place its big enough that we can be in different rooms so i can hide things more easily...he is quite the smart cat!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just took an OPK to see how dark it was and it's as dark as my flipping control line! WTH? Only CD 9..

ETA: I think it actually might be darker! And I saw it right away, before the test even dried.. getting ready to upload a pic for opinions.


----------



## DrGomps

I just saw that stacy...post pics...was your af an actual heavy flow?? wow...very odd...though some spotting is okay in pregnancy...


----------



## DrGomps

ysatis...wow! well you o'd late last time, maybe you body is trying to catch up!!...get to :sex:!!!


----------



## sspencer99

i no its sooo weird i took the pics on my phone i will try upload 
my chart is every where lol but thats cause ive had trouble sleeping xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, makes sense, I had horrible cramping yesterday.. Maybe they were O pains? If I'e caught my surge I haven't missed O, right?


----------



## DrGomps

no you haven't missed o...surge is always before o!! maybe its a sign that it will be your month!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Deff a positive OPK!

ETA: didn't have any last month that were this dark! I went pee already this morning & decided 10 minutes after I peed to take this test. isn't that weird? So positive & I didn't even hold my urine for the 4 hrs. It was just enough my my cup though to dip it to the 'max' line.


----------



## sspencer99

hope u can see it xx
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DrGomps

wow...definitely positive!! maybe your cycles are still regulating after bc...hopefully this is your last one!! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Definately see a line Stacey! Do the lines have color in real life?

ETA: What kind of tests are those?


----------



## sspencer99

andrea af was heaver than normal twins run in my family but never go full term i was a twin my mum ddnt know she was pregs sauffered a mc went for a scan to see if all was ok n there i was lol 
soo who nos xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

yasa yeah they dooo xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, definitely see it!! your preggo!! wow...so when was your LMP??? crazy cycle...but it happens! Congrats!! 

How bad was the flow??? I would recommend seeing a doctor to confirm and to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## sspencer99

the bottom one was 25miu xx


----------



## DrGomps

I see the color.


----------



## DrGomps

AF was heavier??? hmmm...maybe you had a twin and one was miscarried...but one is sticking??? sticky :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

How exciting! Go buy yourself a digi! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

digi digi!!


----------



## DrGomps

jinx ysatis!!


----------



## DrGomps

what a busy morning for us!!


----------



## sspencer99

im going to test in the morn again with cb digi either way im going to the doc this is just too weird i have no symptoms ??? ohh other than the burping 

ive not missed af it came on the 20th march ???? 

arrh i hope i am and it ok as sharp pains in left side im goin to book to see a dr fri xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

When did your last cycle start? Before March?


----------



## sspencer99

feb 18 xx


----------



## sspencer99

that was first af after bcp xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hang out on this thread all morning long, let my son get on for a half hour to play on pbskids, and all heck breaks loose!! 
Too weird... So, Stacey, perhaps you had twins and you just lost one? Yes, pleeeease see a doctor! I hope you have a sticky bean in there!! FX'd! 
Ysa-- what the what? O'ing on CD 9? Is it possible? Good thing you poas'd! Go :sex:!!
I think we should change our name to the "Strange Occurrences Crew." This is all so weird.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Have you had any pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey! Your EDD is 11/25/11 & you're already 5weeks x 5days


----------



## sspencer99

just wind but im windy any way lol 
ive got weird pains on my left side they are weid and lol cause of that and the spottin i tested again im confused im not getting excited till ive got a bfp of the digi and a scan to see if its where it should be xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, it just worries me more than anything. I really really really hope it's a bfp, but more than that, I just hope you're okay and if there is a bean that it's a healthy, sticky one!


----------



## sspencer99

me tooo yasa ur on the ball lol
im not getting excited yet 
do u think i should take cb now its been n hr since i last peed xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If your 5wks+5 it should deff show up on a CB digi, i'd buy a pack of 2, take one now & one in the morning.


----------



## sspencer99

ive got one here already x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:test:


----------



## sspencer99

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:wacko::wacko::wacko::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Omm,mmmmmmmmmgggggggggg i got a bfp


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Omg congrats stacey!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

whats that u got bfp tooo???


----------



## FloridaGirl21

trying to post a pic. im soooo shaky though! took n frer & cb digi


----------



## FloridaGirl21




----------



## sspencer99

omg were like soo in synk 
shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

woop woopppppppppppy woooppppp xxx


----------



## DrGomps

I guess we answered the question of why your OPK was positive Ysatis!! Oh my god congrats!! what is going on in here?? LOL. :wohoo: happy dance!!! something is going around!! Ysatis...what was your flow like???maybe that explains why you had so much pain during your AF....


----------



## sspencer99

what was ur af like???


----------



## DrGomps

yay!! I am so happy for you ladies!! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

heavy for 2 days! clotted some too.. only a little bit, on Saturday


----------



## sspencer99

im shaking tooo 
this is tooo wierd xx


----------



## sspencer99

congrats baby were having babies xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I really wanted to surprise OH but he insisted on dipping my tests for me so he knew before I did!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I had drinks last night! 2 margarita's!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats stacey & Ysatis!! what a crazy coincidence that you both had similar cycles...

Sticky :dust:!!!


----------



## DrGomps

don't worry about it ysatis...lots of women have some drinks before they know. and two isn't a huge amount!!


----------



## sspencer99

i had vodka n bailiys at the weekend 
n am still smoking 
had one while waiting for test 

now its got to stop i now ofically quit xx


----------



## QueenVic

A.) - I am in shock.


B.) - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


C.) - Why are people having bfps when they just had their period !?!! Omg explain I don't get it !!!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

THERE IS A BABY BOOM GOING ON IN HERE !!!!


----------



## DrGomps

4 :bfp:'s last cycle!!

It is odd that you guys had periods but are pregnant...I would definitely go get checked out!!

GL stacey with quitting...now its tough...try not to stress too much about any drinking...you didn't know...you had AF...everything is fine.


----------



## sspencer99

vic whe someone gives u an answer pleeeaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssseeeeeeeee
let me know im utterly confused in shock n wont belive untill doc says other wise xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've known someone to go their whole 9 months with AF.. I'm excited! Nervous, cause I don't want to loose this baby but soooo excited! I am telling my cousin & good friend. other than you guys, & them no one else knows. I'm like bursting at the seems because I want my family to know but don't just in case..


----------



## QueenVic

I agree Andrea - Girls make appointments ASAP to see what the hell is going on... especially if you have pains in your side Stacey and Ysa u had clots 
:shrug:

OMG - FX'd what an super exciting day !!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DrGomps

yay for pregnancy ticker ysatis!! You should join the chyrsathemums!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/542150-november-2011-babies-chrysanthe-mums.html


----------



## DrGomps

ysatis...your period came early as I recall right?? possibly implantation bleeding???


----------



## DrGomps

stacey...since you do have pain in your side...I would definitely go get a scan...just to make sure baby is in the right place...but should be fine...Fx'ed for you!!


----------



## DrGomps

wow..ysatis..I just realized you have over 1000 posts!! teehee!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I'm chat happy! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> ysatis...your period came early as I recall right?? possibly implantation bleeding???

Maybe? I've heard of women that get IB for days.??? really confusing :shrug: But the bleeding has stopped (since Saturday)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... 

Major congrats to the two of you.. that is so crazy..

your making me want to test again.. lol just to see.. maybe my screwed up cycle is really a pos too.. lol


----------



## sspencer99

mine was clotty too my couzen said ur body could be chucking out waste lol

ive got dr on fri i will tell him i want a scan


----------



## DrGomps

Logan that would be nuts if you were pos too!!

Welp...this next cycle...we have erika, sarah, tracey, logan, Jen and vic to get her sticky :bfp:....soon we will be sticking it together through pregnancy!!


----------



## DrGomps

I think if you tell them you had bleeding they give you one right?? at least that was the case with Rachel. So i have to get off here and get to work... but so happy for you ladies...

Ysatis..definitely think it was implantation...makes since now..and we thought you had an LP defect!! ;) 

Stacey...could it have been IB for you too??? when are you due?


----------



## sspencer99

Nov 25 n yasa nov 24 i think xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Whooo hooo for pregnancy tickers! How exciting Stacey! Did you tell OH yet?


----------



## sspencer99

yeah i called him when i done the first two 
n txt him he said have it lol 
n its brill news lol

cant wait till friday now for doc to confirm xxx


----------



## sspencer99

yasa do u have symptoms ??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No.. I think that's the only thing that's worrying me now.. I had super sore BB's last time & nothing right now. Hope I'm not getting so excited for a sad ending.. ugh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:dohh: Just made myself a cup of coffee & had a few sips then realized I probably shouldn't be drinking coffee.. :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...every pregnancy is different...I wouldn't worry too much about symptom comparing...especially since they other one was a mc...though I can understand you hesitant...but you are almost already 6 weeks. Did you make a dr's appt!! Go get checked out and put your mind at ease...oooh I am so happy for you and stacey!! :D


found baby's heartbeat again this morning...so reassuring...love that sound...but think I am becoming obsessed and need to be saved from myself!! LOL.


----------



## DrGomps

you can have 1 cup of coffee ysatis if you have too..but better not to have at all.


----------



## lilrojo

I am quite tempted just to test for fun.. but im sure it would say not pregnant since all i have left is a digi..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Do it :) I had a really weird flow this time.. You never know. I would never have known, I don't have any symptoms.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah mine was weird too.. only 3 days.. 2 of any actual flow and the third was flow but not at all heavy.. so i dont know.. and im sure im not.. no symptoms and all.. but i might just do it after my daughter takes a nap.. and i have more pee saved up.. lol.. going to the store so can get more if its a negative..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

keep us posted!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...love your siggy!! its as out of control as mine!! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Logan...how amazing would it be for you too to have a :bfp:!!! fx'ed~!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks! I couldn't decide which one to keep out (because it's so huge), so I decided to keep them all! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Im sure it will be a negative... im not that lucky ever.. lol! but will do.. if not oh well another month of lots of bding to get a christmas baby.. or a new year baby! thats always fun!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I keep looking t my tests & can't help but feel like a fraud! I *thought* I had a period! WTH.. It's going to take a llloooonnnnggg time to sink in!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... this is the weirdest day ever. 
Congratulations, Stacey and Ysa!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What's crazy to me is how you're "pregnant" before you actually conceive, so by the time you conceive and implant and build up enough hCG that it's detectable, you're already at least 3 1/2 weeks pregnant... crazy.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, that is weird how they figure that.. I mean, I O'd on 3/8, so technically, babies only been in my tummy for just over 3 wks.. I feel like I'm going to use my other digi in a few days & it will be neg, doubts starting to set in, now that I'm coming off the high & calming down.. I left a message at the doctor's, just waiting for a call back now. I feel like I'm going to make myself sick with worry.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww :hugs: try not to worry; you know it won't help anything. And hopefully the dr won't take too long to call you back. Even if they can't fit you in for a scan this early, at least they could check your hCG, right? To make sure the levels are normal?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I deff don't want a scan. I think the only reason I want to get checked out is cause the bleeding last week..? It's confusing, but maybe it's just a freak thing, IDK


----------



## sspencer99

i no the feeling yasa 

ive calmed down now its funny i feel like someones playing a prank on me lol 

need to see dr and need to have a scan i want to make sure baby is in correct place 
xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, ectopic are very very rare.. I'm sure everything is fine :hugs: how exciting we found out on the same day! wahh hoo!


----------



## sspencer99

i no and only a day apart 

my mum said id be in soo much pain if it was and i no they are rare but still happen xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Well here's to hoping this week goes by fast for you so that Friday can get here already!! :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

OH MY FREAKING GAWWWWWD!!!

leave you ladies to it for one day only and all hell breaks loose!!! OMGGGGGG CONGRATULATIONS STACEY AND YSA!!!

YSA, we are due on the same day- 24th NOV!!!! OMGGGGG remember we had our CD1 on the same day!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!

I am actually sitting here all giddy and excited for the both of you, couldnt believe what i was reading through about 7 pages!! AHHHH :D

Thats 4 BFPs for March! march is a special month guys

Oh and YSA, i totally missed the posts that it was your 21st... HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY babe!!! :D

Stacey, im sure you will be fine! 

oh im just so happy... :D

Edited to add

AFM: No MS today, only nausea on and off and looooots of hunger hunger all day long... nom nom nom
Got my Midwife appointment booked for 30th April which seems soo far away but apparently they dont like to see us too early where I am so Im still considering that early scan at 8 weeks.. just to reassure me.. Not sure I can wait to 12-14 weeks to see that everything is ok


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I will always remember the day I found out we were expecting as it's only a couple days after my b-day!

ETA: how exciting, due the same day!! Are most first babies overdue?


----------



## babydustcass

no i dont think so:winkwink:, george was 2 days early but Ive never seen stats on it? im gonna have a look now!

OOO so exciting bump buddies!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Holy CRAP that was a marathon read. I usually click straight to 'last page' and I was like 'WHAT? YSA and Stacey are pregnant? when the hell did that happen? and how are they nearly as far along as me and Cass?' LOL. that's so weird that you both had AF and are actually pregnant! I'd definitely both get checked out just to be safe, as when I bled a little Midwife said to get checked, and when I went for the scan they had a good look to check my uterine lining was all intact and safe for the baby. Fingers crossed for both of you, and CONGRATULATIONS! Four March BFP's, how mad!!


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah...stacey if you aren't having severe pain its probably fine!! Ectopic are super rare...and there are lots of normal cramping with pregnancy. I remember when I was early on I felt some cramping that was more on one side then another and I was afraid I had an ectopic. I worry very unnecessarily all the time...worrying is not good for our beans!! 

Ysatis, its not a fluke!! two tests (3 if you count the OPK) can't be wrong!!

This has been one crazy day!!! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

I worry after every tiny little twinge and ache and everything. It's silly, but I still do it!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've been doing that to myself since this morning. I'm noticing little aches & twinges & they are all on my left side.


----------



## babydustcass

very crazy gomps... well i missed it all today... im practically sitting here beaming for the girls lmaoo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LMAO, we'll ALL be preggo soon, we're beating some serious odds! 4 in 1 month & we're a pretty small group.. :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Most of my twinges are on my left side too, which worried me a bit, but then when I went for the scan everything was ok. The sonographer even complimented me by saying I have 'lovely ovaries' LOL - no idea what that means!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Sun_Flower said:


> I worry after every tiny little twinge and ache and everything. It's silly, but I still do it!

 when i sneeze i get this really sharp pain and it terrifies me! When Im (tmi)constipated and have gas pains, it terrifies me too like the contractions of the stomach could do something to the uterus and baby... :nope:

Every little twinge, i intantly think 'omg what was that' :blush:


we are just too silly really :haha: and need to enjoy it without fear.:hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mine's the same - mostly gas pains but I still think 'oh no'. Still check every time I wipe. Mental, aren't I. Is there ANY point during pregnancy when you stop panicking so much?


----------



## QueenVic

I still can't get over it....

Ysa and Stace did u both get BFNs around the time u thought AF was due ?

This is crazy !!! :happydance:

AFM - Im getting paranoid we didn't :sex: enough as my Ov was later than i thought it was... tmi what do u think:

:sex: Fri late pm, Mon early eve, Tue lunch, Wed eve (positive opks Monday lunchtime but didn't do any over wkend so unsure if they would have been)

Im kicking myself we didn't do it Saturday & Sunday now :cry:


----------



## sspencer99

arrhhhh ur all exciting me twinges n all ive had gas pains just ignored them lol 

just found out my aunty had four afs with my couzen 
n my mum had one with me bf the mc with twinnie 

im geussing afs in family are normal 

andrea time will go quick as im taking mum out for mothers day tomorra as shes at work on sunday 
were having a fish pedicure n some retail therapy 
i can offically buy baby bits xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I got a BFN to day before AF & what I thought were evaps on IC's the day AF was due! Still not sure if they were evaps or not though?? Hmm...?

Vickie, you hit the days that mattered! I O'd on a Tuesday & we DTD Sunday, Monday & Tuesday.. I was worried too but we must have done something right!


----------



## sspencer99

vic ur fine uve been at it lots 
im positive for u this month lol 

yasa was doning hers while i was doing my cb digi n posted straight after meee 

its actually crazy it needs to hurry up n sink in


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I tested because of you stacey! you had an AF & BFP & I had already been feeling off &crampy, didn't make sense! haha.. sooo happy i did though.. I would have gone this whole next month taking OPK's & going crazy cause they would all have been positive!


----------



## sspencer99

lol so funny haa haa

it was just soo random i had wanted to from monday n just thought na it will be negg lol
i had bfp before af then it came the neg on satupid ic 

then today cause of the spotting that has only been happening after 4pm i tested 

woooo i keep going on n on lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wonder if Logan was able to get her LO down for nap yet.. I'm anxious for her now


----------



## DrGomps

well Stacey from your family history I wouldn't worry too much!! So excited for you ladies!!! woohoo!!


----------



## sspencer99

:happydance::happydance:just one more time 

how excitingly wierd :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

totally knackered and its only 4:30 pm. Ugh. need some sleep...going to head to the bank to get a check to sign my new lease (check with my new name) and some supplies at the store for packing...then going to take a brief nap before packing.

I was writing my proposal today and somehow lost the updated draft and had to rewrite it!! ugh!!! baby brain!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So, how many of you all have to get pregnant before this thread gets moved out of the TTC section? 'Cause we're almost half and half now...


----------



## lilrojo

Well ladies... it was a negative.. like I figured... but thats okay.. just a crazy weird period.. only 3 days long... with lots of spotting before.. oh well.. i guess.. more sex and drinking for me! And hopefully a Christmas baby or a New year baby... I was so down last cycle that af got me but now Im good.. no stress cuz no idea where im at in my cycle.. just dtd everyother night and hopefully catch that eggy.. month 4 after my 12 week mc..

I also recently found out my cousin is preggo and due two days after I was due.. hard but hopefully i will be preg soon! Keeping my chin up and continuing to try.. I guess the last two times of getting preg on our first try were luck..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Awe Logan, :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

sorry to hear that Logan...:hugs: ...but we will catch that eggy!! Love the laid back attitude...we will definitely be having more :bfp:'s this cycle!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa, its okay though.. i get to keep dtd and drinking to my hearts content for now.. lol!!

I just wish i knew what cd im on... any clues.. do you count spotting as day one or full flow... I had like 5 days of spotting, then 2 of a normal to heavy flow, then one of a light flow and the last was spotting again.. so I have no idea.. whad cd im on, when i will ovulate, when next af is due, or how long my cycle was...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was asking those same exact questions. You should start taking your OPK's as soon as they come just in case the start of spotting was CD1, but unfortunately I have no answer to that question.. Sorry! :-/


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea... happy 9 weeks to you.. 3 more and your in the clear..well more so.. yay!! It has been a long road so far with getting my hopes up then af shows.. but sooner or later it will happen.. hopefully sooner rather than later... :) Im just praying I get a 2011 baby... but if not start out the new year wonderfully wouldnt bother me either..


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa... I have clue either... this is the strangest cycle I have ever had in my life lol.. usually i count spotting as day 1 but I only have like a day or two then i go back to normal.. this time was 5 days.. so no clue.. I will its a 20 pack of digi.. they are coming on Monday the tracking thing says..


----------



## babydustcass

aw logan, good on you for the positive and laid back attitude! I had no idea when your cycle started, but do you OPK to track O? Lots of dtd for you and a few drinkies of course! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

happy 6 weeks cassie & ysatis!!


----------



## Traskey

OMG! I miss being on here for a couple of days and look what happens!

I've just caught up about 9 pages.

CONGRATULATIONS STACEY AND YSATIS!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy. I see you are 6 weeks already.

Andrea, happy 9 weeks and 1 day.

According to the hospital CD1 should be the first day of full red flow. Can't remember who asked that!

AFM, I am in the 2ww.


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Tracey, hope the wait is a fast one!! Has your DH had a SA?? Have you guys tried any other means (i.e. fertility meds?). Hope 16 is the charm!! Lord knows its your turn!! 

Stacey join the chyrsanthemums!! How are the newly preggo ladies feeling??? Sunk in yet!! :D 

Heard babies heart again this morning...getting louder. Makes me happy. Lots of moving to do...get the keys today (though I have already been moving stuff since I jimmied the lock). ;)


----------



## Traskey

DrGomps said:


> Hi Tracey, hope the wait is a fast one!! Has your DH had a SA?? Have you guys tried any other means (i.e. fertility meds?). Hope 16 is the charm!! Lord knows its your turn!!
> 
> Stacey join the chyrsanthemums!! How are the newly preggo ladies feeling??? Sunk in yet!! :D
> 
> Heard babies heart again this morning...getting louder. Makes me happy. Lots of moving to do...get the keys today (though I have already been moving stuff since I jimmied the lock). ;)

Yeah, his sperm count was low :( but shape and speed were fine. We get the results of his second one next Thursday and my bloods again. They won't give you fertility meds here e.g. Clomid if you are ovulating by yourself. Seems a shame as I read that in the US Clomid can boost the quality of your eggs if you're an old duffer like me. Although so far all my tests have come back ok, not bad for 39!

Yay for the heart beat, must be so exciting for you! Take it easy with the moving, supervise, no lifting.

I became an aunty for the third time this week, 7lb 6oz boy called Callum, my second nephew. :baby:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Haha. Andrea, you jimmied the lock? That's funny!

It hasn't really sunk in yet. Jesse keeps referring to
Me as his "expecting wife". lol, we had to stay at our in-laws last night cause we've got a really bad storm overhead & it knocked our power out. They were making sleeping arrangements and were going to split us up me in one living room on one couch & him in the other living room on another couch & he insisted that we sleep together, he wouldn't let us sleep apart. He said he wanted to sleep with his pregnant wife. And yes, he told our in-laws so they know now. And they seemed much more happy about it this time than the last time. Weird? :)

Don't do too much moving Andrea! Keep it light


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Tracey, as it was I who asked.. lol! Hope your all doing well today.. all gloomy here ugh supposed to rain and snow this weekend... Im so tired of winter and cold.. Should stay busy this weekend.. yay.. my nephew has his baptism and im godmother... so should keep me busy.. although I dont get along as welll with my in laws.. but it should fine... should be joining you in the tww in a week or so haha.. but oh well just going to enjoy this cycle..

yeah cass I use opks.. they are in the mail actually.. supposed to arrive on Mon..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've scheduled my first appt for Tuesday morning!! I'm really nervous. I just don't have any symptoms! I don't feel pregnant, but took another test this morning & it was still positive. Only thing I've noticed is I'm a little more hungry. Not worrying is a lot easier said than done, my eyes are opened to it now that I'm in your shoes (Andrea & Raych). Ugh! Sucks!


----------



## DrGomps

Tracey....I was ovulating on my own and I was given clomid...seems a shame really. Sorry to hear about DH's :spermy: hopefully one will find the egg. 

Awe, Jesse sounds so sweet...did you not want your in laws to know??? :D 

Logan it is gloomy here too with the threat of snow/rain this weekend. Good thing my move is all indoors.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I really didn't want anone to know yet. Just in case. Not worried about them spreading the word though. It's my family I've got to worry about, my mom would probably try to announce it on FB. they don't know how to keep quite..


----------



## babydustcass

hehe!!! lol Ysa, did you see your siggy ?? hehe you got told off... naughty :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, no I've been on my cell phone & just noticed it now because I've logged onto a computer.. guess I've got to go change it now :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies 
how are we all ???
just been out with my mum for early mothers day treat 

ive not taken this pregnancy thing in yet just need to speak to my dr xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, it's taking a bit to sink in.. Are you feeling pregnant at all Stacey?


----------



## sspencer99

no not really had heart burn earlier set off by oj
but apart from that no 

i just want to feel pregnant lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Me too, I had heart burn earlier as well.. Not sure what set it off though?? I'm feeling pretty normal though.. I think if I had symptoms, I'd believe it more.. Lack of symptoms is deff concerning me.. I need to take a chill pill 'til next Tuesday though.. (I booked my appt for 7am!) I couldn't stand waiting until the afternoon or something.


----------



## sspencer99

i no the feeling i bullied the receptionist to get as early as poss too 
i just need to no haha as the spotting and af just hope bean is supper sticky 

my mum said to day its a girl because ive not been sick lol xx


----------



## sept10

OMG!!

Congrats Ysa and Stacey - can't believe it :happydance:!!!!

well i think you preggo ladies are nearly outnumbering us now...we have some serious catching up to do. Started OPKs today -ve as expected. hopefully get BDing over the weekend. 

so want to be joining you preggo ladies....if i'm honest i'm feeling a little bit jealous:blush:cycle 7 for us this time...please let it be lucky no 7:flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Awww Sarah, :hugs: do you use soft cups? Maybe you can try & see if that helps this cycle?


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...ysatis this was your first cylce with the cups & preseed!! Love it!!

I understand the jealous feeling...i had to endure several baby showers when I was TTC...
:hugs: It will be your turn soon...I just know it... statistically its time!

almost told my boss because she was in a super good mood...our lab got another 250K grant woohoO!! but she had to kick me out before I could because she has a conference call....maybe I dodged a bullet...I dunno. One women in my lab waited until she was 6 months...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I hadn't used the preseed. I was thinking about using it this cycle, but didn't get the chance :) I used OPK's, soft cups & temped this cycle. :)


----------



## lilrojo

It was so funny the other nite me and dh dtd & he made me laugh after and i swear all of it came out... happy it wasnt o time yet! Are the softcups hard to put in or no, doesnt some come out when u put it in or no?


----------



## sspencer99

lol ive done that the worst is when u have a cold i alwas sneeze straight after lol x


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. it is so funny.. and a bit gross.. but at least were having a good time..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. We'll all have BFP's before long :). Got my proper booking in appointment letter today - not until the 27th of April which will make me 10 weeks! boo! and even worse, my dating scan date is the 26th of may, when I'll be 13 weeks! toooo long to wait. I'm going to HAVE to invest in a doppler, I can't wait another 7 weeks to see baby again and check he's ok, that's madness. *sulks* lol. 

Although I will take anything this pregnancy throws at me if it means a healthy baby at the end of it all, I have to say I am NOT a fan of feeling STARVING hungry, but looking in all the cupboards and not finding anything that actually makes me want to eat. Also feeling bloated gassy and crampy is not the best feeling ever. It'll all be worth it when I start to feel the baby move and stuff though, I'm sure :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Rachel, its all worth it believe me, after having my daughter, I know there is no better gift in the world.. since my mc, I am thankful everyday to have her and know what a blessing she is.. what a blessing any baby is.. Hoping cycle 4 is lucky for me..

I now know what cd im on yay.. not sure how long my cycle will be as I normally ovulate on cd 20.. but on cd14!! yay.. so just figured my ticker so I will ovulate on day 20.. we will see..


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...I know how you feel on not wanting anything but starving at the same time!! The exhaustion is really killing me. Just want to sleep all the time!! Packed up a bookcase and think its now time for nap. going to have to take tomorrow off so I Can pack...I need to have the entire house packed by saturday so the crew of people can do all the moving!!!

Logan, I can't even imagine how i will feel when I get to hold and love my LO.

Rachel, glad you got your booking and your scan date!! I also am not having my nuchal scan until 13 weeks...seems like ages away!! The doppler is a great way to reassure you that the little one is okay. 

Ysatis...you see how much there is too worry about now huh??? Fx'ed for your appt on Tuesday.

And Stacey...you have your appt tomorrow!! Woohoo!! looking forward to hearing how that goes...

Can't believe how many pregnant ladies we have here...soon we all will be. :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies. Just went to the bathroom & when I wiped I had v.v.light pink on the tp. So I got a new tp & pushed up a little & there was more blood on the tp, it was red.. :cry:

I'm not cramping at all but v.v.worried.. it's just bringing back memories & feelings of when I last MC'd. I don't remember cramping at first when the bleeding started last time, not until I actually passed the sac. trying not to make myself sick with stress right now.. i feel so bad cause my OH has been on cloud 9 since we found out. He was crying earlier today & just sooo happy.. if i MC again, I will feel like such a failure. Please stick baby!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Andrea its a feeling like no other.. my LO is going to be 2 in July... seeming a little less little everyday.. :( oh well onto a new adventure of the terrible twos.. lol.. cant believe im almost to ovulation day.. yay.. cant wait to join you all.. 

and I think i will also be full of worry, due to my mc.. miss the innocence!


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Hey ladies. Just went to the bathroom & when I wiped I had v.v.light pink on the tp. So I got a new tp & pushed up a little & there was more blood on the tp, it was red.. :cry:
> 
> I'm not cramping at all but v.v.worried.. it's just bringing back memories & feelings of when I last MC'd. I don't remember cramping at first when the bleeding started last time, not until I actually passed the sac. trying not to make myself sick with stress right now.. i feel so bad cause my OH has been on cloud 9 since we found out. He was crying earlier today & just sooo happy.. if i MC again, I will feel like such a failure. Please stick baby!!!

Oh Hunny... Huge huge :hugs:... but try not to stress. some women bleed in early pregnancy so hold onto hope that all is ok.. rachel and andrea both had spotting.. but i completely understand the fear.. I didnt cramp at all through my mc.. not once.. and I was 12 weeks... Just try to relax.. and I will pray that everything is ok..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies today is Drs day lol il
Be there in n hr 

Yasa Please stay calm call ur dr tell them u want an emergency app tell them ur spotting and u had a mc before they should see you as soon as possible 

Well I'm goi g to drag myself out of bed have some breckie as I'm starving 
I'm going to pee in a bottle to take with me incase lol 

My lil sis is comming with me and il treat her to cafe after 

Ohhh n my mum has td the whole fam not impressed as I told her I wanted to make sure first lol I've got over it lol she my mum it's Ginger to be her 5th gran child but first fro
A daughter 
If all goes well will tell the I laws xx


----------



## babydustcass

lol i think someone is playing with our words, there is going to be havoc!


----------



## DrGomps

ysatis, :hugs: I know its got to be scary...but spotting happens. as long as it nots full on flow....Stick bean stick!! definitely go be seen by a doctor to make sure all is okay. Scary, I know...but there is nothing wrong with you, spotting happens. sticky :dusts:


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, good luck at your appt!! Look forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Ladies.. :hugs:

The blood has slowed down a little bit, and it's like orangy in color now.. Not sure what that means? I'm not going to bother going into the doctor's prior to Tuesday, they'll just tell me if I'm miscarrying that there is nothing they can do, I've been through it and they really don't help much, at least not this early on.. I've prayed alot & am just trying to leave it in God's hands. If it happens, it happens, there's nothing I can do but just try again. I really do hope this baby sticks though! Everything I've read online says that if your blood is red, your cramping & your passing tissue than MC is likely immanent. So my fingers are still crossed & I'm trying to just not get stressed cause I'm sure that doesn't help & also rest lots.. 

On the plus side, I woke up and my BB's were 'full' feeling. So hoping that's a good sign & that symptoms may start to kick in.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## DrGomps

how much blood was it??? spotting. No tissue or cramping...so thats a good sign. You have the right attitude. worrying/stress is not good for the baby! Stick baby Cote!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys just to let you know 
That scan showed there was no baby??? Nurse recons 
That perid I had was a mc althou Puzzled to why I'm still getting positive results 
She took some bloods to see if and why hormone is still about
She will call me later 

I'm ok thou coping fine just treatin my sis to lunch as she's been with me all day 
Then I'm going home to bed xx


----------



## sept10

So sorry Stacey, its been a bit of a rollercoster for you. 
take care 
x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh Stacey, I'm so so sorry.. :hugs: if you would never have tested, you would never have known... how sad :( :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

stacey, was there a gestational sac or yolk sac??? :hugs: there is still some hope right??? are they going to do progressive bloods to see if you hcg is increasing??


----------



## DrGomps

ysatis...how are you feeling...so nervous for you ladies...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Now I'm feeling a bit sick.. :sick: Just cause of the nerves I guess. BB's do feel heavier/fuller.. Last night in bed I felt pulling in my lower tummy, not cramping but like tugging. I might run to my doctor's after work today, they should be able to get me in & there open 'til 6pm.. Just for them to do an exam & see if babies still there.. IDK. Nervous for sure though.


----------



## sspencer99

thanx guys 
no andrea theres nuffin shes testing to see if its eptopic as ive still got hgc in system xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Stacey so sorry hun :nope: xxxxx

Ysa so glad the bleeding has stopped, FX'D please let us know how Drs goes asap!! xxxx

ANDREA !!! - Please tell me that is not just your bump tell me you are sticking your tummy out or breathing out aswell LOL
Wow I am really hoping to keep pregnancy a secret when/if it happens again for me... AT LEAST until 12 weeks but if my bump is like yours then there's no chance :wacko:


----------



## sspencer99

yasa thats great feelin sick 
n the pulling sensation xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. So sorry Stacey.. I know after my mc, which was at 12 weeks, I had a positve for a couple weeks.. just kept testing till it went back to negative.. and they did bloods to make sure.. I just feel so bad cuz you got all excited again.. that would be hard.. Huge Hugs hun and were all here for you..

Ysa-praying for you that everything is fine.. organge hmmm... weird mine had an orange tint at the beginning of af... be sure to keep us posted...

How are the rest of you ladies doing??

AFM-cd15 yay... almost there so excited should be next week that I ovualte.. getting my tests just in time.. :)

Anyone have any fun plans for the weekend..I just have my nephews baptism on Sunday and helping to get things ready on Sat..


----------



## Sun_Flower

So just to add to the worry and rubbishness a lot of us seem to be feeling today, I'm bleeding again. Started off just spotting, then a bit more when I wiped, and just now I went to the toilet and there was a small patch of dark red blood on my knickers. No cramps or tissue yet, but I'm thinking I can't be lucky twice, right? Spoke to the EPAU earlier when it was red on wiping, and she basically said they wouldn't scan me again as I've just had one and I'd have to wait two weeks anyway, so I'm just sort of sitting here not knowing what to think. Not a good day on the sticking together thread, huh?


----------



## Traskey

Stacey :hugs: I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you get some answers soon as to what is going on. 

Ysa and SF, fingers crossed for you that all is well too. Let us know how you get on.

Hugs for all x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Raych, this is not a good day at all! I'm so sorry. Hopefully the bleedin stops :hugs:

OH asked me not to go to the DRs this evening & to just ride it out until Tuesday. It's tough but I'm just going to respect what he wants. I hate these highs & lows.. nothing we can do though :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Man. For as hard as it is to get pregnant, then on top of that, to _stay_ pregnant... It's so unfair. 
FWIW, I pray for everyone here, whether pregnant or not or possibly or TWW or whatever. This journey is super stressful and I am so glad to have you ladies to go through it with. 
AFM... trying not to analyze every silly little thing like I always do. This morning it looked like a little bit of EWCM mixed in with a little blood, so maybe going to ov earlyish this cycle? I've also had some cramps yesterday and today, but not ov pain. We'll see what happens. About time to get to the :sex:. 
(I think that picture looks totally wrong, even if they are smilies and not real people!!:haha:)


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...don't worry too much...sounds like its super light...lots of women have spotting during pregnancy. 

Stacey, they should've been able to see your tubes via ultrasound and often there is a gestational sac in the uterus...:hugs: well hopefully you will fall pregnant again very soon. 

Ysatis...I would be dying to be seen...no more bleeding though?


----------



## DrGomps

vic, its mainly bloat...but yeah. Thats my bump. hard to keep it a secret...but I can still pass for fat I think.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

when i wipe nothing's there. when i pushed up (tmi) with the tp, there's a scant amount of orangy colored blood.. IDK what to think. ugh


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> vic, its mainly bloat...but yeah. Thats my bump. hard to keep it a secret...but I can still pass for fat I think.

Are u wearing floaty numbers or not bothering because people know anyway?
I think it has really grown in the last week! When u compare the pics?
Awwwww O:)

Rach - Oh no petal not again.... Have my fingers firmly crossed for u I know how scary it is :hugs: Please keep us updated !!

AFM - I am working out hard this week as I know I will have to slow it down a little next week 'just incase' of implantation... although that may be wishful thinking !! Anywho.... wat will be will be.... :thumbup:


----------



## QueenVic

FloridaGirl21 said:


> when i wipe nothing's there. when i pushed up (tmi) with the tp, there's a scant amount of orangy colored blood.. IDK what to think. ugh

I think.... whilst there's no cramping or backache then stay positive, deep breaths and take it easy please !!! :hugs:

Added:
oh and stop pushing things up there! hehe xx


----------



## DrGomps

definitely a good sign that its slowing down. I would definitely want to be seen if I were you.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm trying... I wish I had it more clear in my memory what my MC was like last time.. But that might very well drive me over the deep end, so maybe it's a good think I've blocked out a lot of details..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> definitely a good sign that its slowing down. I would definitely want to be seen if I were you.

Yeah, well Jesse's working right now, so if he's not here by 5 I may just run & out get it over with! We'll see...


----------



## DrGomps

:hugs: ysatis and stacey. Not a good day for the sticking together crew...:(


----------



## sspencer99

Had my phone call there are small amounts of hormone in my system have to wait for me next period to come before I try again 

I had a mc when I was 18 but was not at all bothered as to y I've not spoken about 
I was young and just split with my bf 
So I think god was on my side 

Dh was supportive but blunt saying theres nuffin wrong with me it's just the way 
I had a cry now I'm feeling good 
Althou told to wait for next Period dh wants to just keep trying I'm soo up for that 
Let's just hope I'm supper sticky next time around 
Thanx for the support you guys are just fab xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sorry Stacey :hugs: Glad to hear your being as positive as possible about your situation though. :hugs: I've heard that your more fertile after a MC.. People inject themselves with HCG when TTC because it boosts fertility. You've already got it in your system so know injections needed :) Who knows, maybe you'll get that BFP right away. :)


----------



## babydustcass

O no! what a terrible day for the sticking together crew :( so much sadness 

Stacey, I am so sorry hun. I feel so bad for you, but I am pleased to hear you are feeling positive once again. Big hugs

Ysa, sorry to read about your bleeding but its such a good sign that it has slowed and there were no clots or tissue! I think its very common for women to spot during pregnancy! ig hugs for you too. I know you probably dont know what to think right now but I hope and pray you and bean will be safe xxx

Rach, like has been said its very common and as long as its not a heavy flow Im sure you will be fine hun. Its annoying that your docs wont see you for another scan though! Big hugs xx

Ahhh Jen, this is such a positive group. I feel like I have my own special group of friends outside 'normal' life who I can relate to and rely on to listen to me moan, rant, cry both happy and sad tears, to laugh with and share all the exciting news and not so exciting stuff! There are no other friends like you ladies in this thread! xx

AFM: we went to hatton farm world... its massive with loads for DS to do.. it was only when I got there that I though perhaps it wasnt such a great idea due to all the animals. Luckily though, DS wasnt too interested in the animals and wanted to play in the parks and on the rides instead! I am soo pooped now, no breaks today at all! Went shopping on the way home and we did a week shopping in 30 minutes... thats got to be some kind of record!? No huge news really... just feeling the same really, very nauseous and tender boobs, bloated all the time im considering maternity trousers for comfort. Thats about it for me. 
What has everyone got planned for the weekend?

Ysa, did you get to the docs today hun x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

no, will be going over there in 1 1/2 hrs. i called & made an appt, but they said that there isn't much they can do. There just going to do a pee test & if i'm lucky a blood test..

Something I'm worried about too is my blood type. I'm RH-O-. So the fact that I'm passing blood, I need to get what's called a Rhogam shot.. Not sure if anyone of you have a negative blood type, but if your carrying a baby with a + blood type, your antibodies can attack baby if your bloods cross... last time i was pg doc made me get the shot cause i was bleeding, just in case i wouldn't MC.. ppl with negative blood type are required though to get the shot at 28wks then again after birth if baby has a positive blood type (to prevent future mc's) & anytime during the pregnancy that you bleed.. UGH, this sucks! i may have to ask them for that when i go in.


----------



## QueenVic

Rhesus Negative? I am too and have had to have the injection before.. Anti-D they call it here i think ?

Make sure u mention it & good luck at the doctors! :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, they called it Anti-D here on BnB


----------



## babydustcass

yep I have rhesus negative too and had the anti D with my first lo, not until late in the pregnancy though xx


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Ysati, my bf got her rhogam shot imediately after her bfp I believe.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Ysa, be sure to let us know how you get on... I am also negative and had after my Lo and my mc.. I would also ask about it.. they cant do a scan on you.. that stinks.. i got a scan right away when I started bleeding at about 6 weeks.. then made it to 12 before i mc.. hope and pray everything is ok..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey guys, just got back from the doctors.. :cry:

They didn't have the technology to do a scan in office when i went in. They did a pee test & said it was negative. when I asked her if their tests were sensitive (because the nurse told me they weren't) she said yes, they are. 

she told me i have a UTI, and they found a lot of blood, white blood cells and protein in my urine which means UTI. i asked her if UTI's were painful (I haven't had ANY pain) she said no, not necessarily.

I told her I had AF on March 22nd then a positive HPT on March 30th, she said absolutely is it not possible to be pregnant if I've had AF.

She told me all 4 (3 diff brands) of tests I've taken are 'false positives'. I said but there 3 diff brands?! Not the same brand, she said well IDK how to explain that to you but your not pregnant.

I asked her if the meds she was prescribing me for the UTI would harm baby if I was pregnant, she said, "if you 'were' pregnant, no, I'd prescribe you something that would be safe for baby. but you're not pregnant."

IDK WTH to believe or think right now!
:cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What on earth??? 
I take back what I said before. THIS is the weirdest day ever. 
I mean, okay, at the very worst, they could've been evaps... but a digital doesn't lie!!! Have you taken another test since you got home? Peeonastick.com says there are NO false positives... And she isn't even willing to consider the possibility that you had or will have a mc? Mother in law.... this is insanity. 
:hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No. Simply am not pregnant according to her! That's the first time I've been to a doctor where I'm at. I'm from Miami, and right now am thinking this must just be the stupidity of small town doctors!! I kept my appt for Tuesday, it's with a different doctor. So I'll be keeping that appt & just keeping an eye out. My MIL said UTI's are painful & there's been no pain here! To visible eye the spotting has stopped so I'm just keeping my fx'ed that all is well. Stupid B doctor! I cried the whole way home. :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, UTI's are painful, and you feel like you have to pee but nothing comes out. I've had them. They're awful. 
I googled protein and white blood cells in urine (maybe you did too:)) and it said that maybe your body fought off the infection? It could also be a kidney infection or yeast infection but if you have no symptoms, maybe it just means your immune system is working like it's supposed to. :thumbup:
But there are no false positives. Ignorant doctor. Grr. :growlmad:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and DH came home from work early (he'd normally have to work until at least 11), and I was all excited, but he said he's going out to the garage and his friend is coming over. Grrr. He said he'll wake me up around 5 am and we can dtd. Um, what??? I really want to get plenty of bd in this time around since I'll be going only on cm and libido.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, has anybody tried the Post Spy? It's under the Quick Links tab at the top... I find it a bit addictive, actually.


----------



## lilrojo

ugh.. Jen the nerve of these men somedays.. lol.. I know what you mean about wanting to get in as much as you can.. im currently sitting back relaxing while the LO plays and drinking a nice drink.. hopefully it will help relax me.. lol.. keep things light.. I should be oing this next week.. yay what about you.. where are you at in your cycle..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, your urine was probably too dilute!! (if it was afternoon). Stupid effing doctor!! How insensitive!! And it is posible to be pregnant and have bleeding. I dunno if you have a UTI if you are asymptomatic. I had one before it was awful..I didn't know what it was and it became a kidney infection!! They should've done a blood test which are more sensitive and can quantify how much HCG and where the numbers are for where you are in your pregnancy. Ugh. Sorry Ysatis. :hugs:

Stacey...keep trying and catch that egg!!! though OPKs will probably give you false positives for awhile. So just follow your body's libido and we will see what happens....sorry you had to go through this. :hugs:

Lot of RH- woman...to be honest...I don't know what I am...DH is O+. I will ask my doctor at my next appt next week. 

Cassie, way to go announcing it on facebook!! Can't believe you survived an amusement park. So exhausted here...been moving all day which doesn't help. LOL.

Night ladies...hope tomorrow brings better news for the sticking together crew.


----------



## sspencer99

Yasa that's the same crap I went through I went to see two different dr as my own dr was very rude and even refused to test me 

The second dr took a test and there was a faint positive she was telling me it was neg I just burst out crying how could this happen twice 

The only way for sure to know is to have the blood 
I'm still positive for you as bothie cant happen to us both 

I'm a very sting believer that things happen for a reason 
I feel that god is testing our strength sometimes who knows 

Ohh also when is was testing I found my tests were getting lighter every day 

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sept10

Ysa - sorry about your drs appt but it doesn't make sence what they said. Keep testing and go see a different doctor!! fx'd for you 

well got some definite EWCM yesterday evening do we started our BDing campaign...even though we were originally gonna wait till today but EWCM is the Boss!! hopefully get a positive OPK today or tomorrow....fx'd!!

i think we are all out of sink completely now but good luck to you all whether your preggers, waiting to O, doing the dead, in the TWW or waiting for some clarity on what the heck is going on!!!

xxx


----------



## sspencer99

ive jus read an article on mc and u can count the first day of the mc as af 
so thts what im going doo 

im going to put a banner up of a 28 day cycle and a 30 day so dont get confused lol

yasa test again hun xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey girlies, what a crazy couple of days! Can't believe that evil doctor Ysa, I'd definitely get a second opinion. I've had UTI's before and I've never had one that wasn't painful. 

AFM: I'm still bleeding. It hasn't got any heavier, but hasn't got any lighter either. It's a lot heavier in comparison to my previous bleed though. Ugh I just don't really know what to do. I'm just going to see what happens I guess. If it continues till tomorrow I think I might just turn up at A&E and see what they say, because otherwise I wont know until my scan in May, and I can't be in limbo until then!


----------



## Traskey

Oh dear, what an awful couple of days!

Jen, I am sorry that you are still bleeding. If you are still worried I would go to the emergency doc anyway. They might be able to give you some answers.

Ysa, I don't think much to your doctors! I'd go and see someone else.

Stacey, hope you are having a better day today.

Hugs for Logan, Vic and Andrea, hope I didn't miss anyone.

FF gave me crosshairs today so I ovulated on Wed, day 15 :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i tested again this morning, it's only with a blue dye test, that's all i've got now.. it's a fainter line then yesterday's.. maybe it is the same thing for the both of us Stacey.. Just going to wait it out now..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Called the out of hours team at my local doctors clinic and they said to go for another scan on Monday, so that's what I'm doing. I'm worried my boss is going to get mad because I keep missing work, but it's got to be done I guess


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh dear yasa :hugs: 

This is not a great month as we all falt 
Sf I hope all is ok fxed 

I went toilet and as I wiped there was a gluy dark red clump and it smelt quit musty 
Don't ask why I smelt it I'm weird like that 
I just hope that that's the last of it now 
Dh is hyped up now bout dtd tonite lol 
And I just happy to get this over with 
My sis bless her has been checking up on me and is going to help me do some gardening 
So hw to do then go get her 

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Traskey

GIANT :hug: for both of you 

The waiting must be awful and I wish I had some wondrous words of wisdom to make it all easier for you both. I hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, love your attitude...hope you are super fertile and are pregnant again very soon!! 

Ysatis...:hugs: not sure whats going on...sorry hun...was really hoping this was it for you.

This is making me wonder how often we got pregnant and lost it during our period if we just tested afterwards. 

Yay Tracey for crosshairs!!

Rachel, glad you got a Dr's appt. Fx'ed it stops soon.


----------



## truthbtold

Just dropping in. But Ysati I wanted to tell you nine years ago I went to the Er with terrible stomach pains and found out I had a uti and was 5 weeks pregnant. With the baby I loss last year I had two non painful uti in the first trimester. So don't give up hope yet.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ohhhhh girlies... :hugs: for everyone. 
Stacey, good luck. Keep that pma and maybe you'll get a sticky one this time. Oh, and I always smell everything. :wacko:
Ysa, I really really hope you're not having another mc... FX'd for you that everything is fine. 
Andrea, rest!! You're supposed to be just supervising, remember? 
Sarah, EWCM IS the boss!! Too funny. Good luck and go :sex:!! 
Rachel, glad you're getting another scan. May is definitely too long to wait! Stick, bean!! 
Tracey, YAY crosshairs!!!! 
I was RH- and had to have the shot. No big deal. When you're pregnant, you get used to needles and poking and prodding. 
I had a little bit of what looked like it could be ewcm yesterday, and while it seems too early for that, I insisted we dtd anyway. So DH woke me up at 5 am. Boo. And he was all, "You just want a baby," and I was like, "I just got off my period! I'm not even fertile!" even though I wasn't so sure because of the ewcm. Eh, we'll see what happens. I'm trying to be relaxed.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DrGomps said:


> This is making me wonder how often we got pregnant and lost it during our period if we just tested afterwards.

That's a good question. They say the reason the statistics for mcs are so high is because many women don't even know they've had one... I guess, statistically, it was bound to happen at least once in a group of our size, right? 
I just hope it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## QueenVic

Ohhh Dear....

We need some luck on our thread about now please :nope:

We can't all have flipping m/c's !!! :cry:

Ysa & Rach - thinking of u two with FX'd :hugs: Make sure you keep updating us with wats happening!

Ysa the Dr sounds a bit of an idiot to be honest - u need to find one u are happy with.. I'm quite lucky my doc is lovely, she told me next time I fall preggo she will send me for an early scan as she knows how worried I get !!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. Just thought I would pop in quick.. as got to get ready and be on my way out soon.. but hope your all doing okay..

Stacey-I really hope your okay hun.. I know when I mc I put up a bit of a front that I was just fine when I was really dying inside.. so hugs and hope your ok..

Ysa-Please keep us posted hun.. prayers are with you that your ok..

Rachel-I would def go in if your still bleeding just to be on the safe side.. bleeding happens but doesnt always mean all is fine.. sorry dont want to freak you out or anything.. prayers are with you as well... Hugs

Jen-men are just annoying, cant they just shut up sometimes and be happy to be getting so much sex.. :)

Hi to the rest of you, and hope your doing well.. cd16 here... yay opks just arrived this morning so going to start testing twice a day starting today.. 

hope you all have a nice day..


----------



## QueenVic

I have to get ready to go out for a meal with OH's fam tonight for Mothers Day.... wish I could just stay at home :dohh:

Want to revise for a course I have all day tomorrow pre & post natal would u believe lol then another 12hr shift on Monday - Booooooooo... not feeling like i'm getting a weekend this week! :growlmad: 

Anyway I will be on again 2m nite so will catch up on news then! 

Take Care Ladies xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So sad... I found our little thread two from the bottom, about to be relegated to the second page!! 
I am happy to report that I've got some of my optimism back. Hopefully within the next couple weeks, we'll have some good news from someone, right? 
I went out to dinner tonight with my son and my mom and my brother to the restaurant where DH works. It was fun for something different. But I ate too much, and I haven't been to the gym since Tuesday. I should really exercise tonight before I go to bed... or at least do some cleaning. That usually feels like a workout. :)
How's everyone doing?


----------



## DrGomps

Hey, sorry I have been so absent. Day of the crazy move. It went well, turns out I know several people on my floor. One is a guy from my departmentand his wife and three kids. 
I have really amazing friends who went above and beyond and really made sure I rested and didn't do any crazy lifting. The place seems just so huge!! So much more space for baby things!! Lol. 

Been thinking about you ladies alot. Especially Ysatis, Stacey and Rachel. 

Stacey keep up the PMA. And get to :sex: to catch that egg!! 

Rachel, hope the bleeding stopped. 

Ysatis, have you tested again? 

Stick beans!!!

I don't have Internet because I forgot to call the IT guy On Friday. Ugh. So on my phone.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No. Haven't tested again. Did this morning & had a faint positive. Serf seemed lighter from yesterday morning. Will test again on Monday or Tuesday. I've had tons of EWCM today, getting ready to look up online & see if that has anything to do with my supposed UTI. Going to bed now. Bye ladies :)


----------



## babydustcass

Good morning everyone!

Rach, I hope the bleeding has stopped hunny. Glad they took your seriously and booked you in for that scan. I thought it was obsurd that they did not want to give you another one!

Ysa, Hope you are ok hunny. Uti's are very uncomfortable and painful too, I would think that you would know if you had one. Hopefully you can get the answers you need at your next appointment x hugs x

Stacey, hope you are ok too hunny, big hugs x

Andrea, so pleased the move went well and you are envisioning how you can use the space for when baby arrives! I love moving, as stressful as it can be, i love being in new places and setting up home. We have moved 3 times in the last 4 years, mainly due to growing bigger and needing more space. 

jen, so glad you are feeling more positive!!! really hope this is your month!!

Im off to a huge mothercare today, mothers day treat! lol I need to get an outfit for a new doll I am making, very special prototype, the sculpting artist is amazing and made a doll for Oprah that looks exactly like oprah when she was a girl, she got to meet Oprah and give her the doll and Oprah cried and did loads of magazine articles with it! :) So this doll is gonna be a very special one! 
Also, my bank account feel like a good ole bashing! It told me so... lol


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how are we all this morning?
I think yesterday was the start of af as I'm still bleeding this morning 

Cass have a good time shopping today nuffin better than a bit of retail therapy 
Xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning, all! 
Okay, is Mother's Day earlier in the UK? Ours isn't until May 8... 
Stacey, Ysa, Rachel, I've been thinking of all of you... I hope you're all doing okay... Hope you all get some answers as to what exactly is going on. 
Andrea, yay for moving!! Are you completely moved in now? 
Cassie, enjoy! 
Nothing new here. DH is going to be re-doing all the water pipes in the house today and tomorrow, so our water is going to be shut off... Not looking forward to it, but it needs to be done. 
And it's supposed to be 67 here tomorrow! Yay!!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi ladies, quiet in here today. Been unpacking alm morning. Dh is at work and I may go into lab to do some writing. House is coming together but still needs lots of work! May take awhile since I still need to work. 
Also, I officially packed all my skinny jeans and all the clothes that aren't going to fit me this summer. Also my ttc supplies. Not sure when I will want then again and whether they will be expired by then. 

Rachel, how are you holding up? I am sure the wait is agonizing for you. But I have a feeling everything will be okay on your scan. Your little bub will bw there with heart beating strong!!

Ysatis, I am sure the wait is also agonizing for you. :hugs:

For the rest of you, fx'ed for your Christmas babies!!


Cassie, sounds like you have a great day planned. I told DH he has to do something for me on mothers day this year! We will see! Maybe a prenatal massage.


----------



## QueenVic

:coffee:

Wow, I thought I would have loads to catch up on but it's been very quiet !!

Just got back from our course & brain is fuzzy ! ZzzzZzZzZzz

We are treating ourselves to a pizza tonight yummmy not had one for agggeeesssssss !!!!

Really hope everyone is ok, please let us know whats going on ysa & rach 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sept10

no positive OPK and now they are getting even lighter....grrrrrrrrr


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. Feeling bloated. Is that an ovulation symptom?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think bloat can be an O symptom.. yay for O'ing Jen!

Raych, has the bleeding stopped? :hugs:

Stacey, have you taken any new pg tests since coming back from the doctor's to see if the hormone is out of your system yet?

AFM, I just took a pg test & it was deff positive, of course it wasn't with a FRER, it was a storebrand pg test, guessing 25 miu's not sure though.. Like I said last night, EWCM has deff kicked it up a knotch (i've never been like this before, sorry - i know, TMI). I've read online that increased CM could either mean UTI, PG or Ovulation. I bought an at-home UTI test & it came back positive for Leukocytes, getting ready to look up online what exactly that means.. The test tested for Leukocytes & Nitrite, the latter was negative.. My cousin told me that Cranberry Juice clears up UTI's really quickly so I will deff be drinking that a lot... My bb's are feeling more full & a tad bit tender & I've been really fatigued. Trying not to get my hopes up bit if I've MC'd, my tests should be negative by now, right? I would have MC'd sometime when I was bleeding.. Which was (AF) March 22 - 26th & v.v.light spotting March 31-Apr 1st.. Ughhhhh, this waiting is KILLING MEEEE!!!!

here's my test:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wanted to show everyone pics of the new puppies, we were gone all weekend & my MIL had been house sitting for us.. She left here around 2pm & we got home at 7:30 & BELLA HAD HER PUPPIES!! On top of coming home to such a lovely surprise, there were THREE (She's only 5lbs!!) So I wanted to share :happydance: Sorry that a couple of them are blurry, they wouldn't stop squirming!!:







you can see the diff in size, the top pic is the largest & the bottom pic is the smallest pup.. SO CUTE


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, are you still bleeding or spotting.. and you may not have mc yet.. if your still bleeding you may be having a threatend miscarriage.. and your pg tests wouldnt be negative yet.. more than likely.. everyone is different.. mine didnt go negative for a couple of weeks... only a couple more days and hopefully you will know what is going on..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

no, i stopped spotting friday afternoon & haven't seen any blood since then. I haven't passed any tissue either & the spotting wasn't bright, it was pink & orangy (like brown & pink mixed i guess).. FX'ed that doesn't happen though (MC) if I haven't already.


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed Ysa, its good that your not bleeding anymore.. wait and see what tues brings.. just try to relax as best as you can.. hope it all okay hun..
and by the way cute puppies!!

AFM-had my nephews baptism today and been busy all day.. did some cleaning after nap and spent some time outside.. it was almost 70 today which was beautiful.. went to the park and played that was fun.. first time this year.. well talk to you all tomorrow.. oh no pos opk yet.. but thinkin soon.. gettin some EWCM!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Yasa I'm not going to test now as the one I took friday afternoon was soo light and dr said I had only miu in my system and on top of that if bled for 3 days now can't wait to do some bedding it's now been too long but dh is sooo patient 
Yasa I hope all goes well uve got dr tomorra rite? 

Hope everyone else is good? Andrea yay for a bigger move 
Just see ur bump wow 

E eryone else seems to be oing I should have been too dam it lol 
I'm sure I'll be catching up very soon 

Yasa the pups are gorge I love animals xxxx
Xxxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Moooooorning :coffee:

Help Im sooooo tired and had to start at 6.30am this morning and don't finish until 7pm Boooohoooooooooooo :growlmad:

Got 2 new clients aswell so it's not even an easy day :dohh:

Ysa - glad the bleeding has stopped and your tests are still positive, hmmm can't wait for u to go to your next appointment!! When is is again.. tomorrow? FX'd hope u get a decent Dr this time !!!

Hope everyone else is well :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

AFM - I am 6/7dpo..... but who's counting... right?? hehe...


----------



## sspencer99

awww vic poor you i die when i have to do long shifts 

rite so my cycles are completly screwed up i have like three diff tracker apps on my phone all with different 

but im pretty sure im on last day of af i soo hope 
me n dh have some serious catching up to do lol 

rachel todays ur scan rite? hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Gl Rachel on the scan. I will be thinking of you today and sending sticky vibes and heartbeat vibes!! 

Ysatis, EWCM is a great sign!! I get loads of it now!!! Test v. Bright positive!! I am so anxious for your appt tomorrow. And that doctor better effing listen or I will hop on a plane a give him/her a piece of my mind!!! 

I have my next prenatal on Wednesday. So it looks like a busy start of the week for the sticking together crew!! Better all be good news!! We could definitely use some!!

Ooh Vic, you could have implantation occurring now!! Fx'ed. 

Stacey, sorry your cycle is so funky!! Fx'ed you get a sticky bean this cycle and that you are super fertile!!


----------



## sspencer99

andrea i dont no what it is but for some reason you always make me giggle 
lol i hope i have a super sticky one too

gosh we do need some good luck 
xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> Ysatis, *EWCM is a great sign!! I get loads of it now!!!* Test v. Bright positive!! I am so anxious for your appt tomorrow. And that doctor better effing listen or I will hop on a plane a give him/her a piece of my mind!!!

I was hoping EWCM was a good sign.. I've never been like this before, like EVER, not even when O'ing, it's pretty crazy.

LOL :rofl: about coming down here, my mom said the same thing, i don't know that doc was like that, jerk :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!!!! 
The optimism train is back on the track and chugging away!!! CHOO-CHOO!! 
Ysa, wow, that test is def. positive. And no more bleeding-- that's a good sign. I really think everything is going to be fine. Oh, as far as the UTI, yes, cranberry juice helps, but if it's really bad, you may need to get medicine... I don't know what you can take when you're preg, though. When I had them, an antibiotic cleared it right up. Sometimes if I feel one coming on, I load up on cranberry juice and it will go away. Oh, and the puppies are precious!! Are you going to keep them? 
Logan, time to get BDing! We got your warm temps today-- 67 high-- but it's supposed to storm and it's really windy... so no park for us. :(
Well, this is probably fertile week for me-- YAY!! We BD'd Saturday morning and Sunday night, so off to a good start. And as a bonus, I got 5 days of free VIP!! Love when that happens. :) I only wish I were still temping to take full advantage. Oh, well. 
FF says I will ov on Friday. I've been having almost-EWcm. So it's probably right. Probably a few more days to go. But I've been irritable and my bbs have been sore, along with the bloating I mentioned before, so ov is imminent. Yay!! 
Busy week for me as well. I've got an eye appt on Tuesday, gyn appt on Thursday, and my cousins are in town from GA, so hopefully will get to see them some. 
Have a good week, everyone, and keep us updated on dr's appts and everything!! 
And for those of us still waiting: :dust: :dust: :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Good Morning ladies... hope your all doing well..

Stacey-your not too far behind us.. I havent ovulated yet! haha

Ysa-fxed all is going to be fine for you tomorrow..

Rach-Fxed for you today.. keep us posted..

Andrea-happy your move went well.. soon you can start buying all kinds of fun baby things to fill up your house.. believe me it fills up.. lol

Vic-wow already 6/7dpo.. that went fast huh.. good luck and sticky dust..

Jen-yeah it was supposed be raining and be really windy yesterday but never did.. yay.. but now today is quite windy instead and rainy... boo... oh well got one beautiful day! Yay for getting close to ovulation too!! We can go through the TWW together.. lol

AFM-Should be getting close to o day... thinking by wed or thurs... hoping the 4th time is the charm lol.. whatever I guess.. I finally feel that since my mc Im normal again and letting what will be be... yay!

Well hope you all have a nice day..


----------



## Traskey

lilrojo said:


> Good Morning ladies... hope your all doing well..
> 
> Stacey-your not too far behind us.. I havent ovulated yet! haha
> 
> Ysa-fxed all is going to be fine for you tomorrow..
> 
> Rach-Fxed for you today.. keep us posted..
> 
> Andrea-happy your move went well.. soon you can start buying all kinds of fun baby things to fill up your house.. believe me it fills up.. lol
> 
> Vic-wow already 6/7dpo.. that went fast huh.. good luck and sticky dust..
> 
> AFM-Should be getting close to o day... thinking by wed or thurs... hoping the 4th time is the charm lol.. whatever I guess.. I finally feel that since my mc Im normal again and letting what will be be... yay!
> 
> Well hope you all have a nice day..

Just wanted to say the same to all of you. Good luck with the :sex: for those of you close to ov. I am now 5dpo and have the fertility clinic again on Thursday (oh joy) to get more test results. 

Ysa, those puppies are absolutely gorgeous :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aren't they..? They fit right in your hand, probably 2 at a time.. sooo cute


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Logan, TWW buddies!! I'll need it! I refuse to SS... but I know I will. :(
So the gyno office called to reschedule my appt for the 18th. It's better for me anyway, since Monday is DH's day off, so I won't have to worry about hurrying home so he can go to work. And what's more, I'll be CD 26, around 11 dpo. So they might be able to tell, at least with a blood test... if they wanted to... Sigh. Of course I'll want to know, but if they were to ASK me if I wanted them to do a pregnancy test... I might say no. After all, I'm holding out 'til CD 40. I guess what I'm hoping is that they test me without me knowing, and then they just tell me I'm pregnant.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That's funny that your OB called to reschedule Jen, mine did the same thing. I'm not really happy about it but what can I do? Now my appt is for Wednesday morning.. Ugh, another day of waiting. I do have to admit though that I feel a twinge of hope..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, OB... I guess for me she's just my gyno right now... hopefully she'll become my OB soon!! 
Must be National ob/gyn Appointment Reschedule Day. But now your appt will be the same day as Andrea's. That bodes well for both of you, I think. And it will be a newsworthy day on our thread. :)
Raaaaaacheeeeeeeeeelllllll.... any news?


----------



## DrGomps

I forgot to say how flipping cute those dogs are!! Yeah for Oing Jen and Logan!! Catch that eggy!!! And yay for the tww, Tracey & Vicki, hope it goes fast for you ladies!!!

Have to do alot of writing today...but was really hoping to hear some results from Rachel.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Me too, i was just thinking about her.. hope all is well.. xx


----------



## DrGomps

I forgot to say how flipping cute those dogs are!! Yeah for Oing Jen and Logan!! Catch that eggy!!! And yay for the tww, Tracey & Vicki, hope it goes fast for you ladies!!!

Have to do alot of writing today...but was really hoping to hear some results from Rachel.


----------



## sept10

Ysa - good luck for your appt, i think you have plenty reason to be positive!!

i'm not impressed with my body right now....-ve OPKs and even fainter then a couple of days ago. no sign of any more EWCM and no temp rise or sign of Ovulation!!! grrrrrr!!!!!! well we had a day off yesterday so time to get back to BDing and just hope the timings right!! 

Rachel - hope all is well xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, your cycles are normally a bit longer right??? don't worry about them getting lighter...generally doesn't mean much...just wait for that positive one!!


----------



## QueenVic

Where's Rach.... Hope she's ok... :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

What time is it there Vickie? Like 8pm? I hope she's okay..


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah-my tests always do that too, not to worry it will be pos soon... 

Jen-Im not ssing either... so we can wait together but I will test at 10dpo.. like always haha..

Tracey-good luck in the TWW hope this is your month you deserve it!!

its 2pm where im at!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

this is crazy:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/579539-positve-htp-5-dpo-help.html


----------



## DrGomps

that is crazy!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey guys, sorry I've not been around, had the scan and then work and then I was tutoring this evening. 

Scan this morning - went to a different EPAU because this was one the out of hours team referred me to. Totally different experience - shoved in a stuffy waiting room and definitely treated like a number rather than a person, SO glad I decided not to have the baby at that hospital. Never mind all that though, end result was that baby was fine, snuggled in safe, heartbeat going fine. Baby measured 4mm last Monday at 6 weeks exactly, and today at 7 weeks exactly he/ she measured at 7.6mm. Nice growing little dot :) Thought I'd be more relieved, OH definitely is, but I just can't help thinking 'well yeah, everything's ok until next time...'


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww hun, can totally understand that your still worried.. :hugs: did your bleeding stop?


----------



## DrGomps

Yay!!! Rachel, some women just bleed, I say as long as you don't have heavy bleeding, painful cramps and tissue/clots your fine!! :hugs: Glad everything was fine, I had a feeling it would be!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, thank goodness, Rachel. I was anticipating something terrible because you hadn't been around. Glad you were just busy. 
I'm so happy everything is okay. Relax... you know it doesn't help to worry. ;)
Logan-- If you test at around 10 dpo, and my dr does a test on the 18th, we could get our bfp's almost the same day!! 
I really hope this is our month, girls!! 
I took my son to get a haircut, and the hairdresser is pregnant. I couldn't tell because she was wearing a smock thingy. She said they don't know what they're having, but she's not going to cut its hair!


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh rach thank god you really did have me worried 
Little beanie is safe and sound that's soongood to hear I can go to bed now actually waited up to hear that news 

Nite everyone xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, Rachel.. so happy that everything is ok.. and its ok to worry but try to relax too.. as long as you have been told everything is fine your ok.. 

Im gonna be such a mess when I get preg again.. what you said Andrea, doesnt go for all women.. the tissue/clots does but the rest doesnt.. I never had heavy bleeding or cramps and still miscarried at 12 weeks.. no cramps even when i did miscarry.. so a lack of doesnt mean your fine.. I know your just trying to make ppl feel better but just thought I would share what I went through.. 

Jen-that would be so cool.. here's hoping its it for us..:)

No pos opk yet.. hopefully tomorrow.. cd18 today!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

when I mc'd I had all 3 (clots, cramping & heavy bleeding) so I deff new what was going on.. It was pretty painful too. I would have been so crushed though to have gone through what you went through Logan.. :cry: That would have made the situation that much more difficult.. :hugs: I really hope you have a sticky bean next time.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa, it was pretty painful, emotionally for me.. and I finally feel like me again.. took a while.. I still cry every once in awhile and get down but getting way better.. and I wouldnt wish that upon anybody.. I knew there was something wrong when the bleeding started but went in for an ultrasound and saw that all was fine.. but then it started again.. and finally just ended up miscarrying.. I think this trying again has been harder.. and not getting preg. but I know it will happen again.. hopefully sooner rather than later..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^ :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Logan, that's why I was worried and I'm still a little concerned, as I've read quite a few people who've said they didn't have cramping or even massively heavy bleeding and they still lost the baby. I guess if I worry about stuff like that all the time I'm not going to enjoy pregnancy at all as there are so many things that could go wrong at any time, so I'll just have to make myself chill out and enjoy the fact I'm pregnant for as long as I am :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh and yes, the bleeding stopped half way through Sunday xx


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies :hugs:

how are we all today 
im pleased to say the bleeding finally stopped last nite yay :happydance:

i was ment to start temping again this morning but totally forgot lol 
so i will deffo start tomorrow and hope it goes well 

xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Rach so glad everything looked fine :thumbup:

I tried to stay up later to hear the news but was super tired ZzZzZzZz

I know what u mean about not being able to completely relax, I was like that and will be the same again next time until I have healthy :baby: in my arms !!

It's like preparing for the worst just incase..but it's a shame as it would be lovely to be all pregnant, happy, glowing and excited !! :dohh:

Stace - thats great..onwards & upwards, wooop !!


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, I understand that is possible to miscarriage without those symptoms, but in general the its rare once a heartbeat is seen at 7 weeks.

Rachel, did you BD?? sometimes the cervix can become engorged and be extra sensitive. When I bled my doctor said it was external and that my cervix was irritated. It's possible that is the case for you. I understand wanting to prepare for the worse, but the stress is 
extremely harmful during pregnancy which is why PMA is so important. Stop reading about specific miscarriage stories and read some stats. You will feel better. Your bean is 
Fighter!! Take it one day at a time and enjoy every minute you have you your little sunflower!!


----------



## sspencer99

Bleeding started again:cry:


----------



## babydustcass

Yay rach im so pleased that everything is ok with little bean, i understand your sceptical but i think you and beany are gonna be just fine! Think PMA!

Andrea, i cant believe you are gonna be 10 weeks tomorrow, its gone so fast!!! Only 30 more to go!!! Baby is gonna be here before you know it:happydance:


Logan :hugs: to you hun, I hope it happens really soon for you! 

Ive been quite mia recently I guess, really not feeling myself lately :shrug: darn hormones!:blush: Havent been sleeping well at all, too hot, too cold, too uncomfortable. Its like I can feel every little wrinkle in the sheets and its driving me crazy, i think im awake for most of the night and im so tired all the time in the day because of it. If i could get that essential sleep i would be fine but constant broken sleep just isnt fun right now:nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning!! Hope everyone is hanging in there. :hugs:
I had a weird dream last night... Andrea was in the hospital giving birth, and we were all there!! Then all of a sudden, she was gone and we were waiting for a cat to be born out of a red bag thingy... and the doctors were waiting for the heart rate to increase before they would cut the bag open and the cat could be born. So weird. 
My throat really hurts this morning. I think it's the crazy weather we've been having. And my boobs hurt. Goodness knows why that is. Probably BD tonight since we didn't yesterday.


----------



## sspencer99

jen thats soo crazy :wacko::wacko::wacko:
i have dreams like that were it one person then all of a sudden ur in the same situation but its someone or something different

awww cass :hugs:
i no its hard sleeping thats one thing i had not been sleeping at all well for around 3 weeks it was not untill sat when i had a propper nites sleep and now im feeling better for it xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Back to TTC ladies.. Took an HPT this morning (same brand as a couple days ago) & the line is soo faint that it's almost not there. :cry: The hormone must have just been lingering in my system.


----------



## babydustcass

sspencer99 said:


> Bleeding started again:cry:

oh hunny :hugs::nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa--What?? Wait, no... That can't be right... you don't think you miscarried, do you? 
Don't hpt's eventually turn -ve again in a normal pregnancy? And they say it doesn't matter how dark the line is, as long as it's there... 
I really really hope everything is still okay for you. You still have your appt tomorrow, right? 
:hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

yasa you dont know for sure you took a preg test yesterday and it looked poss 

its all so confusing i just want to scream we dont know if were comming or going 

my sex drive is soo low at the mo altou im still bleeding 
its a rele dark red as well its confusing i just put a post up about it 
just seems no ones even intrested as they have not even had a read lol 

arhhhhh xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Bottom one is this morning. Top is from Sunday.


I don't even want to tell OH. He's going to be crushed :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey. :hugs:
Sometimes you have to bump your post a couple times to get any attention. And IMO the forums aren't as knowledgeable or as friendly as they were when the STC got together. 
Don't forget, _we_ care!! A lot!! And we will stick by you through _everything_!! :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

AmaryllisRed said:


> Awww, Stacey. :hugs:
> Sometimes you have to bump your post a couple times to get any attention. And IMO the forums aren't as knowledgeable or as friendly as they were when the STC got together.
> Don't forget, _we_ care!! A lot!! And we will stick by you through _everything_!! :hugs:

ur soo rite i love this group 

yasa ur rite its very light :hugs: 

how are you feeling about it? 
the best thing to do is just to keep on like normal 
youve not had all the bleeding like me so maybe ur one of the lucky ones that can just go straight on and get that bfp rite away 

listen to me thinking the worst :dohh: 
maybe its a dudd as the sunday one was soo bright 

:hugs: stay strong speak to ur dr tomorra xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Stacey, hugs.. hope the bleeding stops soon.. as its no fun to continue to bleed.. I bled for 2 1/2 weeks after mine.. bla but I was 12 weeks.. so hopefully yours will taper down soon.. 

Andrea-they say it is quite rare yes.. I think its like 1 percent or something.. how unfortunate for me huh.. nice strong hearbeat at 7 weeks.. :( but whats meant to happen will happen..

Rach-Yes, you need to stop reading about others miscarriage stories.. there are ppl who have random bleeding through there whole pregnancy, so maybe those are the stories you should be reading.. dont think the worst hun enjoy every minute of being pregnant.. its such a wonderful and glorious experience dont spend it being worried.. As Andrea said stress is not good for either of you, an I believe baby can feel how you feel.... So find that PMA and eat something yummy for you both. :)

Ysa-keep the hope although it is hard.. until a dr confirms it at least... Hugs for you from MN.. We are all here for you if and when you need to talk.. as far as OH he will be ok.. He will prob be more worried about you than himself... whatever happens dont blame yourself.. or feel like a failure..

Jen-yay for bding!! Haha.. We are about on the same schedule lol.. we skipped last night as well.. now back at it tonight... hoping for a positive opk today and tomorrow.. as that was how last month was so we will see but hoping so.. hope your having a nice day.. The sun is out here and I think its supposed to be nice today..middle 50s.. yay!

Hope the rest of you are well.. and have a wonderful Tuesday


----------



## sspencer99

i have just registared myself with atother surgery i will go down tomora to give my details and book an appointment 
i want to speak to the dr tell them everything bout ttc to mc i want them to know and be helpfull if not i will move on again 

the thing is thou the dr is in my area but not the brough of hospital i want the hospital would be lewisham and its dank and horrible altough its got a massive maternty unit as its a traing centre 

but i want my baby to be born in the same hospital as me which is the brough my old rude dr is ??? we will see i will discuss it all blah blah she will prob think lol 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - nope we didn't BD, we've not DTD since I found out lol, with all the bleeding and whatever and me feeling sick, I've just not been in the mood lol. I'm just gonna try and keep a PMA and keep going :) xx


----------



## lilrojo

haha..Rach-my dh and I didnt DTD for a long time either.. Got preg.. started spotting at 6 weeks and then mc.. then bled for 2 1/2 weeks longer... so a good 4 months probably.. poor him...


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, so sorry you were in the 1% hun...:hugs: hopefully you will get a sticky bean real soon!! Fx'ed for a positive OPK!!

Boo...what a crap day for us eh? 

Ysatis, urine tests are no where near quantitative. Wait and see what your Dr. says...So many things could effect the clearance of HCG. :hugs: what time is your appt tomorrow?? And Logan is right, whatever you do, its not your fault...if you did Mc there was likely some severe genetic abnormalities, which is common!! YOu will get your sticky bean!!!

Stacey...sorry you are bleeding again hun!! Definitely go to the doctor...also take some iron and make sure you are getting enough fluids/rest!! Feel better.

Jen, you know whats insane?? I had a dream about cats giving birth...I think it was because I was talking to some labmates about placenta eating and how cats, rats, mice do it...and that was on the brain because of Ysatis dog bella giving birth to those adorable puppies!!!

Cassie, sorry you aren't sleeping well hun. I am sleeping tons...but still feel tired...already want a nap and its only 1 pm!!

Rachel, probably smart you are DTD...we do...but I haven't had any bleeding since my pap. Also...there was a talk the other day in my apt from this researcher who studies stress hormones and birth weights (on rats) and they actually put rats in these tiny test tubes with a bright light out in the open for a few hours and measured the stress hormones in the embryos and the birth weight of pups who had mums who were subjected to that...the embyros and the pups had increased stress hormones and lower birth weights. In addition...it can affect expression of certain developmental receptors necessary for neuronal function...so the moral of the story...stress is scientifically very bad for our developing fetuses/embyros. 

So I am kind of freaked out that tomorrow I will be 10 weeks...happy and so thankful!! But also oh my god I am a quarter of the way through my pregnancy and soon we will have a baby to take care of!! AHH!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wow can't believe you're nearly a quarter of a way though, that's mad! going so quickly. My pregnancy is going slowly, probably because of the scans and worry lol. I am going to do my best to chill out now though :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- it's cold here and was actually snowing a little bit ago!! 
Rachel-- listen to Logan and eat something yummy for little dot!! 
Stacey-- I hope you get it all worked out. You deserve to have a doctor who listens and treats you well. I know things are different over there, but I used to have a really nice doctor who always listened, but her office wait times averaged about four hours!! Now I go somewhere else, and one of the dr's I like a lot, but I don't always get to see the same one. Don't settle 'til you're happy!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea-- in my dream, the bag the cat was in was supposed to be the placenta-- even though that doesn't make sense-- and it looked like a little whoopie cushion hanging from a pole. It was so odd. 
Can't believe you had a similar dream. Weird.


----------



## Traskey

Evening everyone

Rachel, I am very happy to read that your baby is healthy and happy in there. Try to relax now and put the worry behind you.

Ysa, good luck for tomorrow. I really hope that you will get some answers as to what is going on. You must be going crazy.

Stacey, sorry to see you are bleeding again :( Hope it stops soon.

Cass, sorry you have been feeling so rubbish. Hope you can get some decent sleep soon.

Vic, hope you are well.

Andrea, happy 9 weeks and 6 days.

:hug:


----------



## QueenVic

Stace - sorry to hear bleeding has started up again, best get it checked out if it has been stopping and starting hun and lots of rest if u can ! 

Ysa - really hope the test is wrong :nope: FX'd for u, when is your next appointment?

Cass - I'm a bad sleeper sometimes too, it sucks...but hey rmb it's so worth it... I would get hit with anything to have a healthy :baby: in the end and be ok myself :thumbup:

Andrea - Ahhhhh nearly 10 weeks, can't believe it !!!!!! :happydance:

And lots and lots of Luck & :dust::sex::spermy: to the rest of you lovely ladies :winkwink:

AFM - It was my day off today and for some reason have felt really down and rubbish about myself :wacko: Literally did an hour of housework and the rest of the day watching films, reading mags and sleeping! Hate feeling like this :cry: was so emotional I was crying most the way through the films!

I think I am like this a week after ovulation nowadays...kind of see a pattern forming, urgh... annoying...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Vic :hugs: I get like that, too. I'll cry at just about anything... particularly, TV commercials always get me! And hey, an hour of housework is better than none, right? :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Think I'm gonna have to have another early night. VERY sleepy again! Andrea quick question - when did you first hear baby's heartbeat on the monitor? My friend's got one she said I could borrow, I was thinking of borrowing it in a week or so when I'm like, 8 and half weeks gone but is that too early? xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Also boo, just found out I can't move my journal from ttc to pregnancy so if I want to keep writing I have to make a new one. I don't want to stop using my flowerbed :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You can't move it? Did you ask an admin? They move threads all the time...


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, I heard it for the first time at 8 weeks 6 days. But some women can hear it earlier and some hear it later. You have to be super patient. It still takes me a few tries sometimes to find it!!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki...fx'ed for you that the emotions are due to pg!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. still neg opk but thats ok.. It was a nice day today sun was out and was in the upper 50s yay... sitting here watching tv and having a nice mikes hard lemonade.. yummy!! Talk to you all tomorrow!

oh and I had a dream last night that I was pregnant!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah I asked admin, as they moved my journal before from WTT to TTC. But apparently they don't move from TTC to pregnant, you have to start a new one :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooh, happy 10 weeks Andrea! double figures! xxx


----------



## QueenVic

:coffee:
Morning Morning !!

It's a beautiful day here today, think I'm going to do my workout outdoors then sunbathe and read mags for a few hours - hopefully will feel more positive today with a bit of exercise and some sun!

Andrea - I wish.. but it's way too early for that AF not even due until Tuesday...!
HAPPY 10 WEEKS !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Well I have been having some horrible dreams/nightmares the last few nights :nope: Last nights was the worst there were massive killer fish/alien type things taking over the world trying to kill everyone and there was mass worldwide panic, was horrible! It was one where u actually thought it was real aswell!
The night before I can't rmb now but I know I told OH when I woke up in the middle of the night.. eek..

I seriously think this is another symptom I get after ovulation, weird....


How is everyone today, any updates ladies??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Happy 10 wks Andrea!!

Dr appt is this morning, I have a feeling that the news will be bad, but I'm going anyway..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, Ysa. :hugs: Hopefully at least you will get treated better this time. That last appt still makes me angry for you. Let us know how it goes. Bad news or good news, we're here for you. 
Vickie-- sorry about those dreams. If AF is still a week away, hopefully you're implanting? Good luck. :thumbup:
Raych, I wonder why they won't move it. Are you going to start a new one? I guess at least you could link to the old one, right? Or will they delete it altogether? 
Logan-- I don't think I've o'd yet either... just going by O pain (which I haven't had yet) and CM, which might have been slightly EW a few days ago but seems to be watery today. Probably a few more days. We BD last night, though, so that gives me hope. 
Andrea, happy 10 weeks!! You have an appt today as well, right?


----------



## DrGomps

Yes, I have an appt in an hour and a half. 

Nervous for you Ysatis. We are here for you no matter what. Hope it's good news. 

Vicki, bad dreams are a symptom of pg for me. F'xed for you!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Cramping soooo bad. Boo.


----------



## DrGomps

O cramps? In the exam room waiting.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, could be, since I just felt what I think was o pain on the right side. Hopefully. :)
What kind of appt is it? Just your typical peeinacup-bloodpressure-ultrasound prenatal appt? 
I was never worried about mc or anything, so I always got super excited about every appt. It was funny because the dr and nurses see pregnant ladies and their fetuses all the time, so they're all blase about it. But I think it never gets old! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just came back from my Dr appt..

My pregnancy test with them came back negative, And supposedly I'm almost 7 weeks, so I don't think that's not a good sign at all... She sent for me to get blood drawn, the results should be back tomorrow.. She said if they're positive, they will send me back on Friday to see if they're going up or down.. She also tested me for a UTI and told me that I do not have one! So that other doctor should probably go back to school if she's misdiagnosing me like that..

This doctor told me that I either am or was pregnant, she said that the lighter test from yesterday doesn't necessarily mean that I have miscarried but she needs the blood results first. I showed her all of my pregnancy tests though, the other doctor didn't even want to look. I've never met a doctor (in South or Central Florida) that had a u/s machine in their office.. They always send you out to get them, like to the local hospital.. I wish I knew one though so that I would have known right then and there, but she promised to call me tomorrow.

This doctor was sooo nice though, she totally made up for the doctor the other day.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

And just to add, my DR told me that it totally possible to get AF the entire 9 mo of pregnancy.. So the fact that you have a period, doesn't mean 100% that your out for that month, it's very rare, but does happen..


----------



## truthbtold

fxd you you Ysa, could you have possibly gone to the ER? I know with my last two bfp I went at about 5 weeks because I thought they were etopic the cramps were so bad, they gave me interal u/s both times and saw the sac.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Ysa, I'd be waiting on pins and needles... hopefully you have lots to do today to keep you busy while you wait to find out. 
It's weird that your dr's office didn't have an u/s machine... I don't know about the other ob/gyns around here, but mine has at least one or two. I always got mine done right then and there when I was prego. So if you are pregnant (FX'd!!), you will always have to go to a hospital to have your ultrasounds??
Of course, there are places cropping up all over the place that offer fancy 3D and 4D u/s for preg ladies not in connection with a dr's office. My cousin had one done... personally I saw her pics and they didn't look any better than the ones that my dr had done, and of course they had to pay quite a bit for it. 
Any of you pregnant ladies thinking of having this done?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I could have gone to the ER, honestly didn't even think about it.. I think I will wait it out first & see what happens. I hate emergency rooms, there's always a wait.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No, when I lived in Miami, I called every OB/GYN office I could find online & none of them had u/s machines in office, they all wrote you a slip & sent you to the hospital to get it done.. Where I'm living now is a much smaller town, I'd be very very fortunate if I found a DR who had it in office.


----------



## truthbtold

I agree the waits are horrible lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika... temp's still high... 12 dpo... have you tested?


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, so glad you have a better doctor!! I took a pregnancy test (FMU too!) at 7 weeks and it was faint. Also, was your urine dilute? Fx'ed you have good HCG numbers. I know how slow time is going to go for you this next day. :hugs: we are here for you!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, Erika, looking good :) Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies how are we all 

yasa this is soo confusing i got my bloods like 3 hrs after 
i hate having to wait :hugs:

happy 10 weeks two more till the end of first trimester 

well im just putting up todays temp lol 

well i thing that was actually my af ive just had i bleed two days as usual then third and fourth only bleed during the day and nights were none wooo today i have not bled :happydance:

vic fxed for you this sounds promising :thumbup:
how is everybody else getting on in their cycles 

rachel have you had a chill pill yet and breezing thou ur first tri :plane: xxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, minewas a little diluted, and it wasn't FMU.. FX'ed that's the same thing with me.... Ugh, this wait is going to kill me but glad I can moan about it somewhere.. Jesse asks me not to talk about it cause it stresses him out.. He can't handle it.. I didn't even tell you guys, but the next day after I got my BFP, he went out and bought me a swaddle blanket with little yellow ducks that said 'I Love Mommy' & a couple of white onesies & socks.. I really hope (if my bean is still in there) that it sticks..!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, that is so precious. Jesse sounds like he will make a great dad! 
Stacey, yay!! Ready to move on to next cycle? Love the little airplane. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Im not testing ladies, I cant take it to see a BFN, this month is harder for me because I was suppose to be nine months pregnant not praying for a bfp. So I will wait it out.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I can understand how you feel Erika :hugs: When is AF due for you?


----------



## truthbtold

No symptoms Ysa


----------



## truthbtold

Either the 9th or the 11th, I O two days early so FF moved my af days up two days to the 9th. But based on my 26 day cycle AF is due on the 11th.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all doing.. 

Andrea-happy 10 weeks!! Hope your appt goes well..

Ysa-fxed for you and whatever happens were all here for you..

Stacey-happy the bleeding has finally come to an end..

Erika & Vic-Good luck to the both of you!! Much Dust!!

Jen-hey oing without me lol... good luck!


----------



## DrGomps

my appt went well, I summarized in my journal...

sorry to hear about your loss Erika, Fx'ed that this is it!!

Ysatis, Jesse sounds darling!! My Steve is terrified and absolutely clueless about babies!!

How are you logan??


----------



## lilrojo

Im good andrea, should be oing today or tomorrow.. I hope, so getting lot of bding in... 

another beautiful day here.. feel a bit tired as im not much of a drinker but decided to indulge a bit last night.. now wish I could have a nap.. lol.. oh well thats what I get huh..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed Ysatis, hope there's a sticky little bean in there for you :)

Fingers crossed and good luck vibes for everyone else, wherever you are in your cycles :)

I've had a really busy day at work so I'm curled up ready to relax on the sofa. Need food first though, nom nom nom time to raid the kitchen!


----------



## sept10

Happy 10 weeks Andrea - can't believe how quick that has crept up!!! 

sending lots of goodluck thoughts your way Ysa - can't imagine what your going through!!

goodluck with everyone in their TWW and hoping to ovulate.....i think i ovulated on monday as got a temp rise the next day but still no +ve OPK but think i may have missed my surge......still getting lots of clear CM though...not sure if its EWCM/Watery or ...semen....sorry.....fx'd temps stay up and FF confirms ovulation tomorrow.....had a quick peak and if i did ovulate on monday and we do get lucky this month and get pregnant our due date would be 26th December!!!!! Christmas baby!!!!!! go sperm go!!!!

Babydust to all!!!!!

xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I'm sure you're not far behind... that is, if I've even ov'd yet. I'm just guessing, after all. We'll (hopefully) keep BDing every other day until Saturday... and probably beyond, since Sun and Mon DH is off work. 
Hope you get a nap today! I sure could use one, since DH had me up late last night and DS woke me up early this morning... but there is no rest for the TTC mama, huh? 
Andrea, I'm dying of curiosity as to how it went, but I guess I'll have to go read your journal.:) 
Erika, so sorry. Best of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, it's a nice day here too.. 70 outside, nice and breezy & not a cloud in the sky! I wish I was outside.. We have natural water springs here in Florida & the water is about 72 degrees year round & twice/year, everybody goes up to the top of the river & floats down on tubes back to the head of the springs.. It's pretty cool. the water is pretty clear, and really cold! Some spots you can see where the water is bubbling up from inside the earth.. Anyway, I brought that up cause we're having a float down next month & I'm excited!

Sarah, fx'ed that you've caught/are going to catch that :spermy: !!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel!! Feet up and feed that lil blueberry!! :munch:
Awww, Sarah, I hope you get that Christmas baby!! Best Christmas present EVER, huh? [I wanted to give you a cool Santa smiley, but apparently there aren't any. But it's the thought that counts, right?] :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, that sounds so cool... I'm jealous. Hey, you know what we have in Ohio that's really fun like that? 
Oh yeah. Nothing. 
I need to move. :)


----------



## truthbtold

thanks ladies, fxd for eveyone this cycle. 

Ysa, its almost 70 degrees in the Nations Capitol Im headed outside to enjoy the weather.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

@Jen, LOL

@Erika, your in Washington DC? pretty cool.. farthest north I've ever been was Virginia & the farthest west was Texas. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Im 5 minutes outside of DC in Maryland


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh ya, under your avatar it says Maryland :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Its ok Jen we have nothing fun like that in MN either.. Im excited the first weekend of September my family-hubby and daughter.. are going to the Wisconsin Dells for the weekend.. our fun family vacation, now that she is getting older things are getting to be so much more fun.. or first vac. since I got pregnant.. lol.. 

So hopefull for a positive opk later when I test.. I could use a something positive to lighten up my mood.. ugh..

If I get preggo I would be due around the 28th I think.. wahooo.. for an after christmas gift... :)


----------



## truthbtold

Awww I have a sweet mommas boy that will be 10 on December 28th lol


----------



## lilrojo

what a perfect day then!


----------



## babydustcass

hey everyone!

Rooting for Christmas babies for you all :) How amazing would that be to have little Christmas babies! Go sperm goooo!!!

Happy 10 weeks Andrea! Glad the appointment went well! 

Ysa, hope your bloods come back with positive news tomorrow hun. Fingers crossed and big hugs. That water thing sounds like tons of fun!!

Stacey, so pleased the bleeding has finally stopped X

Goodluck to everyone on the TWW and go get em if you are waiting to O!

We have found our wedding venue (just need to go and see it in action) and set a date for 22nd of September! Cannot wait to go and check it out and make sure the pictures tell no lies and then we will be all set for planning the wedding!


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats on finding a wedding venue, planning a wedding can be so much fun but I am glad its over lol. Its almost my one year anniversary time flies. A great wedsite for finding all your local vendors is wedding wire.com It helped me out a lot!


----------



## sspencer99

Gosh bleeding came back again about 5ish but it very watery 

Cass venue is most important once that's done everything else slots in 
X xxx


----------



## DrGomps

yay cass for a venue and date,

Ysatis, the hot springs sound lovely!! How are you holding up?

Rachel, how are you feeling?? 

Erika, just took a look at your Journal, your story with McKinley is so sad, :hugs: Fx'ed you get that :bfp: with a :baby: girl sooN!!! I am really hoping for a girl!!

Stacey sorry you are bleeding so much hun. :hugs: hopefully it stops soon so you can start the :sex: and catch that egg you super fertile woman you!! ;)

Sarah, its so easy to miss a surge, how may times a day do you test??

Pretty exhausted here...which is now constant. UGH!! ANywho...going to go to 5 guys this evening for a burger with some friends (craving!!). 

A close friend of mine had her baby this morning...so precious...when I saw the picture of them together I started crying. Really hope that is me is 6 + months!! :D


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx Andrea u always make me lol 
I'm just craving sex now I need to relese my Pent up energy xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My Dr called me with my results (man that was fast!).. She said it came back positive, but it's only a 7, 0-5 is considered normal & 6 and up is considered pregnant... She said, either your 1-4 wks pregnant, if that's the case your results on Friday should double or you MC'd & it's just taking a while to go back down.. So I've got to go back Friday morning for more blood.. I told her I think it's the 2nd scenario, but she still wants me to go back in.. This really sucks.. I just want to get back to the TTC part already because I know what the answer is going to be! I'm glad I'm prepping myself for it so that I'm not totally heartbroken when I get that phone call... It'll still hurt, but it eases the pain a bit..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Afternoon, all! 
If I get preg this cycle, I'll be due on Dec 29. We'd better get at least one Christmas baby!! Seriously, that would be the best Christmas ever.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, 7 is a bit low and you are pretty sure of ovulation...but hopefully this means you are super fertile and fall pregnant again quickly!!


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed for a huge round of christmas babies for the sticking together crew!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Guess I have to just take OPK's everyday cause I'm not sure when I'll be O'ing...? I'm going to be super dedicated this cycle.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- so here's what I'm thinking... if your ticker says you're 6 weeks and 6 days pregnant, and that's based on LMP, then it's been closer to 4-5 weeks since conception, right? Which must be what her 1-4 wks remark was referring to, because if you're 1 week after your LMP, you're not pregnant yet. Does that make sense? Basically I'm saying you aren't much farther along than 4 wks, so maybe you're still okay. 
Although I do agree with you that it's easier to prepare yourself for the worst. 
I'm so so glad you got a nicer doctor this time!! And I'm glad she called you back today instead of having to wait until tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, but you'll have to temp too and make sure you know when your +ve OPK is because of LH and not hCG. 
(Ah, how's that for a sentence that wouldn't have made any sense to me a year ago?)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I didn't even think of that :dohh: I O'd 5 days late, so technically, I should be 6wks 1 day then. But it's still off, so i'm pretty sure i mc'd

ETA: Jen, that's true.. Glad I bought 90 days of VIP on FF (even tho when I got my BFP I was a little ticked)... got to get back to temping!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, let me say, I hope you get ticked again!!!! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, me too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... you're pretty sure, huh? Status is changed back to TTC, tickers are gone, angel smilies... 
:hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I know I did. all signs point to it to me, seems obvious.. i don't want all of that lingering reminding me, just want to move on now & hope that I O soon.. :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I hope you do too. Come on, eggy!! 
It's time we had a few more sticky beans around here...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, we need sticky beans!


----------



## lilrojo

Well no positive for me yet today.. so keep on testing and dtd until I do.. lol.. hopefully soon.. 

Sorry Ysa, Hugs.. and still hoping for you!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I'm starting to wonder if I've o'd yet either... Still no definite EWCM... just a kind of in-between that could very possibly be leftover man-juice from last night. And I do think I felt o pain, but that could turn out to be gas. 
Guess all we can do is BD and wait. 
Hope you get your +ve OPK soon, though. Do you use the kind with the two lines or the smilies?


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa, I'm sending you a lot of hugs. I crossing my fingers for a quick bfp.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen- yeah I use the one with the smile ones.. nothing else.. I have no idea what is going on with my cycle.. thought for sure I would get a positive today.. but just a blank ass circle.. ugh this is what ends up stressing me out.. all this dumb testing..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Justed tested with an OPK & it was negative! yay.. I tested 2 days ago and they were positive... maybe I wll be able to use OPK's..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, so sad to see all the pregnancy tickers off. :( I know you will be pregnant again soon...this was cycle 2 right?? So you are obviously fertile, lets hope you get a sticky one very soon!! YOu could take progesterone as soon as you get your next bfp, I take it everyday.


----------



## DrGomps

Sending big :hugs: down to florida!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Andrea. Where would you get progesterone? Does it have to be prescribed?


----------



## sspencer99

Yasa Omg just worked summing Out u were cycle 2 me to I just come off Bcp like u to this is mad but chin up as I had a bleed then spotted for like 3 days now I've been bleeding on and off since Saturday 

There is still some hope 
Xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- good that the OPK was negative, so you'll be able to use them. Are you going to start poas right away? 

I think I'm sick. My throat and ears have been hurting for a few days and I've chalked it up to allergies, but now my head is all stuffy... I took some sudafed left over from last time I was sick, but it's gone now... Might need to run out after DH comes home and get some meds to help me get a good night's sleep tonight. At least I know I can take whatever without having to worry about being pregnant. 
Had a long day today and another one tomorrow, so I'm off to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, yes I'm starting right away, just in case..

One of Bella's puppies died tonight.. It was the runt of the litter (the brown one). We came back from the gym & I always check on them throughout the day & I saw him laying there lifeless.. I put my finger to him to see if he'd move once I touched him & he didn't..... OH started crying (yes, he cries. manliness gets put aside when he sees a soppy movie or something emotional happens, that's between us though...) & he said something about loosing too babies in 1 day. I didn't try to clarify with him because I can only imagine how he feels.. No one ever really talks about how husband's feel with the loss of a baby/MC, I know I didn't last time. But he's probably hurting just as much as me.. :cry: Anyway, really sad to have lost Junior (that's what Jesse named him), we actually wanted to keep him..


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just had to share.. I was feeling so confused today as to why I didnt get my positive opk, today is cd20 and tested at 3pm.. then decided I would do one more opk just before bed.. so went to the potty and barely had any pee on my test at all.. and looky looky

dumb thing isnt uploading my pic.. ugh but its a cute smile!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yay! So happy you finally got that smiley Logan! How long are your LP's? When should AF be due this month that you know when your ganna O?


----------



## lilrojo

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Yay! So happy you finally got that smiley Logan! How long are your LP's? When should AF be due this month that you know when your ganna O?

Thanks Ysa, my lp has kinda been all over the place after my mc.. hoping it will be 14 days, lol... so will ovulate probably tomorrow since I just got my positive.. dtd last night and going to again tonight and prob tomorrow night.. next af should be due on or around the 20th.. will probably test on or around the 17th!

will try to post pic again tomorrow.. so annoying.. wanted to show off my new camera.. pics lol.. its way better than the last.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Girls,

Ysa - So sorry petal :hugs::flower::cry: keep your chin up.. it will happen!!!

Andrea - Update your blog with 10week pics please!!! hehe... Hey in your journal it says they didn't think they would find a heartbeat yesterday, i thought they found it weeks ago?!

Logan - Yay for smiley faces!!! :thumbup:

Can't rmb who said it but 'manjuice' :rofl: oh that made laugh and I was starting to get in a bad mood this morning !!!

:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - I'm not feeling like it worked this time round... just don't feel any different and not got the positive vibe going on.... I'm kind of ok with it already as we have decided to take the next cycle off and try again in June (I have long cycles!) - I can get some hardcore working out done & get back in shape after the last 8 weeks.. and we're going to go on our summer hols to see my fam in spain for 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Vickie, Spain sounds like fun! Are you from Spain or did your parents move there? I'd love to visit Spain & Italy... Doubt it will ever happen though!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oooh, me too, me too!! I wanna go to Spain. I dream that someday we'll get to take a family vacation to Europe. (Even though DH won't fly. :growlmad:) 
Manjuice-- I think that was me. :haha:
Logan, :yipee: finally got that smiley!! Now go make a baby!! (You can tell you have a LO 'cause you call it the "potty." I do too. :))
Ysa, so sorry about the puppy. :cry:
AFM... still sick today, but we have plans to go to an indoor playground today with the cousins, and I promised DS, so I guess I'll sudafed it up and go. 
I was just looking at my chart and it has me ov'ing today and AF coming on the 27th... That gives me a 20 day LP... so one of those can't be right. Either I'm not actually gonna ov til the 10th or 11th, or AF is coming more like the 23rd. And since I'm not temping and my CM has been... confusing... I really have no idea. Argh.


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, congrats on the smiley!! Make that baby! 

Vicki, I found the heartbeat a week or so ago myself. Yesterday was the first time the doc tried. And hey, you could be pg. Did you have many symptoms last time?

Ysatis, so sorry for your losses. :hugs: poor little junior. Jesse sounds like such a sweet guy! 

Jen, feel better and yeah, at least you can take meds 

Yesterday was busy and forgot to take bump pictures, also since we moved our mirrors have not been installed yet. Will try and take one this morning.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and Ysatis, I take OTC natural progesterone cream from amazon.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh, and I started taking it after I ovulated. So before I even knew I was pregnant. You stop once you get AF then start again after O.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> Oh, and I started taking it after I ovulated. So before I even knew I was pregnant. You stop once you get AF then start again after O.

Thanks, that was going to be my next question.. I think I'm going to order some OPK's & progesterone cream today.. Thanks :)


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa they moved there last year but we had a holiday home there for the last 7 or 8 years so we go every year, I love it :thumbup:

My little bro is there aswell at the mo waiting on his visa for america so he can go back! He went over on a golf scholarship when he was 16..

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM !! :happydance:

Andrea I am getting so confused!! I thought u went for an appointment in the early days but they couldnt find the heartbeat because it was too early and then a week later they found it ?? :wacko:

I had similar symptoms last time but I 'felt' different, like it had worked... and this time I don't... :cry:
We also didn't :sex::spermy: the 2 days before my positive opk because it was so late again ! I got my positive on the Monday lunch, Ov pains that evening through the night and we BD that evening and the 2 following days.. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

There's that evil spermy again!! 
Good luck, Vic!!!


----------



## QueenVic

I'm due the :witch: Tuesday morning....

Least it's gone much quicker than last time !!!!


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys how are we all this morning - afternoon sozz or maybe even both lol 
ive had a bit of a temp dip you no how crap i am at temping and this is only day two of temping but if u can see my old chart you can see its never gone that low 

yasa sorry to hear about the puppy ur dh is sooo sweet the only time i saw my dh cry is when his dad died that was awfall 
he said he only cries for reasons like that 

i cry at the drop of a hat lol 

dh and i have started watching a seris called the walking dead im soo addicted we downloaded it last nite cant wait to watch the rest ohhhh i now its amercian soo have any of you seen it x
xxxx
x
x
xxxxxxx
x
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:ohhhh go logan go catch that eggy :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, that's a pretty big temp dip.. Did you temp at the same time today as yesterday? that's weird..


----------



## sspencer99

:shrug: yeah i did its huge the dip :wacko::wacko::shrug::shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well.. So pretty sure I will be ovulating sometime today.. dtd last night and the night before.. and will again tonight.. so pretty sure were covered... lol.. 

Jen-yeah I have a LO haha funny how we change what we say when we have kids... how old is your child? Mine will be 2 in July!

Ysa-good luck and hope you fall preg again really soon..

Stacey-Thanks, and I dont know anything about temping so no help on that.. just opks for me..

Vic-That sounds like so much fun.. I would love to travel as well but doubt we will ever have the money to go to Europe or leave the US.. :haha:

Andrea-yay for 10week bump pics.. cant wait to see them!

AFM-not going to be home today as going to my mom's for a while to hang out and let my LO play.. looking forward to it.. :) hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## sspencer99

ive been to salu in spain twice 
to the big theme park also to barcalona its lovley 

im a massive horse lover so would love to go up to andaluca <<---- spelling not great 

its funny i live in europe and would not think ohh id love to go visiting round europe or dont think much about it when i do lol id soo love to visit the state id like to go every where i the great USA and ur all the totally oppisite 
ive been to florida but was young id love to go again 
xxxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Stacy I think your temp dip looks normal, really its only 2 degrees. Once your overline has been established it will look normal. Are you tempting in bed before you get up or talk?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Erika, last month your temp dropped way down at 13dpo & it's still up.... fx'ed!


----------



## sspencer99

its the first thing i do when i get up xx


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, that was with the scan. they couldn't find the heartbeat on the first one so I had another one. At 8 weeks 6 days I heard the heartbeat via doppler. At 10 weeks I saw my doctor and she wasn't sure if we could hear it yet, but we did.


----------



## sspencer99

ohh i made a blog stalkers welcome xxx


----------



## DrGomps

posted some belly pics in my journal.


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Andrea, the whole preggo procedure is still a mystery to some of us :winkwink: Bump looks neater now do u think bloat is going and it's all baby :baby: :happydance: woohoo 

Stace Andalucia is Costa del sol area I think... we are Costa Blanca :thumbup:
I've been to the states a few times...Florida, New York, Vegas, Hilton Head Island & somewhere else in South Carolina... :wacko:

Mostly we go to Spain for hols and will probs go Skiing once a year now... or to London for the odd wkend...

Friday tomorrow, YAY !!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks DrGomps, I just seen your post from yesterday. I secretly hoping for a girl but right about now I wouldnt mind a boy lol. 

Ysa, I feel like AF is coming.


----------



## DrGomps

Erika, Fx'ed she stays away!!
Vic, you seem to travel alot...and my uterus is actually moving up (my doctor told me she could feel the top of it). So its pushing everything else out...definitely still have bloat.

Just woke up from a nap that was lovely, have a meeting in a bit where student in my lab will be preparing for his thesis...its going to be long and painful!! needed to sleep before so I don't sleep in the meeting!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Erika, fx'ed AF stays away!!

Andrea, I have a meeting today as well & I'm dreading it....... My boss always brings politics into our meetings & keeps us their (well I'm conferenced in via phone, but still) for 2+hrs! If I wanted to work in politics, I'd go work somewhere else.. This is flipping insurance! (that's what I wish I could say) :haha:


----------



## QueenVic

Maybe just the camera angle then! How are u feeling apart from tired? Hows the sickness ?

Yeah I've been lucky enough to have been on lots of fab holidays O:)

Ysa how u feeling hope your doing ok and feeling positive about the future :flower:

Stace u aswell petal !! :flower:

Hows everyone else doing ?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Vickie, I'm doing okay... I'm not dwelling on it, just trying to move on.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Yasa that's great attitude Hun love it 
You have all of us to look after you xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- My son is three and a half... I can't believe it. Are you a stay-at-home mom? 
We went to the indoor playground today with the cousins. It was nice, but exhausting. Then they wanted to go to the pet store and play with the puppies, so we did. Then my son fell asleep in the car and slept for about two hours. That was nice, except he was on the couch and I didn't want to leave him there, so I sort of catnapped in the chair. I'm really really looking forward to an early night. The sudafed is helping, but I'm still sick. Ugh.


----------



## DrGomps

Feel better Jen!

Ysatis & Stacey, great attitude! hope you two are pregnant again soon.


----------



## sspencer99

Justbon my way to bed thought I'd POas as am getting mild cramps it's the darkest I've ever seen it yay dh is out tonite but will be bding in the mornin yay xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aha! You think that's the reason for the temp drop? An ovulation dip?


----------



## DrGomps

ooh stacey, thats awesome!! are you positive there is no HCG in your system though?? I can't remember did you take a test that was neg???

Vicki, I am tired all the time, the MS honestly hasnt been so bad for me...guess I am one of the lucky ones. And yeah I hope I am losing some of my bloat and getting a real bump...its almost time!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And.... _there's_ the EWCM I've been looking for!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Jen for EWCM!!! Get on that hubby of yours.. lol... I will be on mine again tonight.. lol.. funny..

Yeah Jen Im a stay at home mom.. I love it, love being able to have the luxury of it.. my daughter is almost 2, in July! Cant believe how fast time has gone.. seems like yesterday I was preg with her... 

How are the rest of you ladies doing...

Had a pos opk at 3pm today when I tested so def oing today!! wahoo..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just waiting for him to get home from work. And I'm still sick as a dog, but it doesn't matter. As somebody said (Sarah?), EWCM is the boss. :)


----------



## lilrojo

haha... what we do for a baby... last night sat with hips on a pillow for 20mins.. the things we do to get our positives...

good luck jen.. were pretty much right on with each other..


----------



## lilrojo

Soo 100 percent sure im ovulating today... cramping pretty good and my opk is now negative.. yay.. back to the TWW tomorrow.. ugh..


----------



## DrGomps

yeah for oing ladys!! Good luck with all the :sex: 

Hope the :spermy: catches some eggs!!


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> Vicki, I am tired all the time, the MS honestly hasnt been so bad for me...guess I am one of the lucky ones. And yeah I hope I am losing some of my bloat and getting a real bump...its almost time!! :D

So exciting Andrea - wish we were all going through it at the same time boohoo...

I have been super tired this week.. even though I've been getting my normal amount of sleep! It's hard to get out of bed even tho it's beautiful and sunny here... urgh, blah.....Hope I have some energy today for a workout!

Normal 8hr shift today then off to sit in the garden :coolio:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies happy Friday 

Jen I'm not to sure temp is back up again I don't know how long the dip lasts for 

Andrea no hgc in the system all gone ???
Kind of dtd this morning but no man juice lol I hate morning sex and we were both just to tired hope it can until tonite I've got no ewcm but never had any last cycle 
Hope I get another positive tonite then will be dtd properly tonite 

Have a great day ladies and I will speak to you later xxxxx
Xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yay for everyone O'ing :) and Logan, the month I got my BFP I spent about half an hour after each BD with my legs in the air up against the wall, lol! xx


----------



## sept10

So much to catch up on!!! I can't keep up with you ladies..

Andrea - OPKs - i test once a day but twice a day round the time i was expecting the surge butstill nothing. I've stopped testing now cause FF confirmed ovulation....BUT....for some reason i've started getting LOADS of EWCM!! according to FF i ovulated on monday....lots of EWCM started on wed/thurs...bit worried now that i've ovulated late and our timings are wrong but its been a hectic week this week and working late tonight!!! FX'd temps stay up and FF is right!!! Also really bloated and getting cramps last night and today.....i wish i knew my body better and it would just do the SAME thing each month!!!!is that too much to ask!!

Jen - yeah twas me that said EWCM is the boss!!!fx'd you and Logan get that eggy today/tomorrow!!!

Ysa- so sorry to hear your news and about your puppy! i think the way you and Stacey being so positive is really admirable!! I wish i had your strength.


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, maybe you should bd tonight to be safe...ff though I oed too based on temps (on CD 14) But I didn't until CD 23. Not that I am saying you didn't o...I was afraid though that I didn't o because my temps didn't go up that much further after my positive OPK. But obviously I did o!! 

Stacey, sounds like you O'ed and your super fertile now so go make a sticky baby!!!

Ysatis, how are you feeling?? Its TGIF??

Rachel, how are you doing??

Jen, you are such a trouper, to BD through the sickness!! 

AFM, feel gutted this morning. A woman in the chyrsanthemums lost her baby, miscarriage number 5. The poor thing is done with trying and I can understand that...there are some genetic issues with her conceiving and she is a bit older. IT just breaks my heart because she was such a optimistic and happy BnBer. Life just seems really unfair. 

On a lighter note, I found out that baby does not like protein shakes, but does like korean spicy ramen. LOL! Also, was talking to my friend who had her baby on Tuesday, she is so in love!! I cant wait to meet mine, well I can. I want it to cook as long as it needs and also time for us to be prepared!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!! 
Sarah-- I hope your timing was right. I know what you mean about just wishing your body would do the same thing each month!! FX'd for you!! 
Stacey-- if it was an ovulation dip, it shouldn't last more than a day or two, then go back up, higher than your previous temps. Good luck! 
Vickie-- hopefully your tiredness is a prego symptom! Either way, enjoy that sunshine. It's dreary here today (again) but supposed to be sunny and 65 tomorrow. 
Logan-- can't believe, just like that, it's over and the TWW begins again. 
Since I'm not entirely sure I've o'd yet, I'm gonna continue as though I'm still fertile and force the DH to keep BDing over the next 3-4 days. 
Would you believe last night, after I waited up for him, he comes home and he's like, "My stomach hurts. I don't want to." :growlmad: 
I told him if it felt better to wake me up this morning. So he did. :sex: It's not my favorite thing either, but better that than kicking myself for missing a fertile opportunity, right?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Andrea, it's so sad. I can't imagine going through five mc's... Maybe she can adopt or something? It's probably too soon for her to think about that, though. Just makes you appreciate the gift of life even more, right? 
Guess you'll want to keep that spicy food around for weeks 40... 41...42... if baby thinks s/he needs to cook a little longer and you're tired of waiting! I was five days overdue when I finally went into the hospital... don't remember if I tried any spicy foods or anything to get things going, though.


----------



## DrGomps

wait, spicy food can induce labor?? I love it!! Waah!!!

Also, was worried about my little prune after my friend's loss...but after a few minutes, there it was, nice strong heartbeat! Phew!! 

Vicki, Fatigue is a great sign!! Fx'ed for a sticky bfp!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yep, spicy food, sex, walking, a bumpy car ride... these are all old wives' tales.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning Ladies, just got back from having more blood drawn.. I can never watch them & always jump a little when they first stick me.. ehh, not my favorite thing. The lady gave me a pink gauze wrap, I think I might keep it on all day 'cause it's pretty :)

Andrea, thanks for reminding me! I had to update my FB status :)

Jesse & I are having our in-laws over for dinner, along with 2 families from church.. 

I'm sad that we can't keep our puppies.. Also sad cause as soon as their weened & ready to leave Bella, they already have forever homes & their going to want to take them right away..

When do you ladies think I should count my cycle as starting? I had bleeding on March 22-26th & spotting March 31- April1st.. I haven't blee any since.. Do you guys think this whole thing was a chemical? If that's the case, I can count CD 1 as March 22nd, right?


----------



## DrGomps

I think its probably safe to count CD 1 as the 22nd..but I believe things can be a bit muddled after a mc. Awe, sorry you can't keep the puppies, they are so flippen cute!!

Jen, I think the sex/walking are known to help induce labor...didn't know about the spicy food...I love spicy food!! I mean I am definitely having sex/walking etc now...but I think that is only a concern when its closer to delivery??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, yeah, I don't think you should worry that any of those things would be harmful at this point. And even when it gets closer to delivery, I don't think you need to avoid those things. 
Ysa, maybe it was a chemical? I suppose, then, if you count March 22 as CD 1, you might expect this cycle to be a little wonky. Everyone always says it takes awhile to get back on track after a mc.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and the puppies... it's sad to give them up, but isn't it nice that they are going to good homes?
How did the lady know to give you a pink bandage? :) So will they call with your results? Maybe later today? 
Happy Friday!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

CD18 & counting here... This is probably going to be an extra long cycle then.. hopefully i'm halfway through by now.. erghh

ETA: Yes, it is sad, but there going to homes that we've known the soon-to-be owners for a long time, so they'll get treated good :)

IDK, maybe my pink shirt gave me away :) :haha:

And yes, my doctor promised to call me today with my results, hopefully by 4pm.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, that's good. I was worried you might have to wait until Monday. I know you feel pretty sure of what happened, but it will be nice to have confirmation by a medical professional so you can move on with confidence. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, it'll be good to hear from her today..I've been a little crampy today, but it might just be soreness from the gym.. It's all in my lower half though, owww!


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies...

Jen-I know it all goes by just way to fast.. spend all that time bding then before you know it, its over and the wait begins, again..

Andrea-hope all is going well for you... and I went 3 days early with my LO... and had plenty of sex up till I felt to huge to want to.. lol

Vic-Fxed for your BFP and a sticky bean.. when are you planning to test..

Ysa-fxed for a quick turnaround and pos opk... some women go back to normal quite quickly af a mc and others take a bit longer... and I would also count the 22nd as cd 1..

Stacey-fxed for you that you get another pos. and dtd properly.. lol..

Sarah-good luck to you and much dust for a sticky bean..

AFM-1dpo yay... into the tww.. I feel good.. dtd again last night, obviously lol, as i did ovulate yesterday.. have done it the last 3 in a row.. and the last 2 sat with hips up for 20mins.. so we will see in two weeks.. fxed!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, well I hope everything is OK and you are good to start trying again. 
Haha but I know what you mean-- I did some push-ups on Tuesday and my bbs/underarms have been hurting ever since, and I don't know if it's a symptom of something or just means I shouldn't do anymore push-ups!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, for me, the TWW doesn't officially start until the 18th, since I'm not going to test until May 2... I guess maybe I should call it a _three_ week wait... but that sounds just unbearable!!


----------



## lilrojo

WHy are you waiting so long to test Jen? Isnt AF due to come way before that..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

According to FF, af is due on the 26th or 27th, but if I ov'd yesterday, af should come by the 23rd or 24th. I'm waiting until CD 40 because last cycle I thought I was late and I got all those bfn's and it was just really depressing. This way if my cycle's longer than I expect or I ov later than I thought, I still won't get those bfn's. I just can't take anymore BFN's. I'd much rather find out I'm not pregnant by AF coming than a peestick. :)


----------



## sspencer99

yasa i read somewhere that you can count the first day of bleedinf as af if you wish to strat again straight away xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Jen I get that.. been the same for me the last 3 months of trying.. all the negatives and wasted money.. ugh.. annoying.. gonna buy some more tests tomorrow when I go to walmart..

I have been dreaming lately that Im pregnant.. last night though I was preg and had anohter mc.. hopefully its just some of my paranoia..


----------



## DrGomps

god, I have been getting the worst headaches around this time every day...also feeling a bit nauseous!! Have some lozenges with B6 that helps somewhat...just want to go back to bed. Ugh!! At least its Friday!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, still nauseous? You're almost out of the woods. Honestly, my nausea stopped almost magically at the end of 1st tri. Hopefully yours will too. 
Do you have a nice relaxing weekend planned? 
I guess we'll be going to the library on Saturday and church on Sunday, as usual. And I haven't gotten to see my mom lately because she's had the flu, so I know she and my brother are anxious to get together. Maybe tomorrow will be warm enough to actually go to the park or at least play in the yard. And of course there will be more BD, but that's a given. 
What's everyone else got planned?


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea those first trimester headaches are the worse, two more weeks and you should be free of them. I hope you feel better


----------



## lilrojo

Not too much going on here for the weekend.. supposed to be nice but rain..so we will see a high of 70 for sunday but storms.. so who knows.. gotta run to town tomorrow and get my tests and diapers.. and pay some bills.. fun fun. thats about all for me.. trying to save up money for vacation in sept..


----------



## lilrojo

I just read through a thread and couldnt believe what I was reading.. its closed thank goodness but if you want its in the TTC section, I believe second page, titled is anyone becoming doubtful that they will have another... cant believe some women out there, how nasty they are.. happy Im in here with you lovely ladies..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I went to the store last & bought some Mike's Hard Lemonade (Black Cherry flavor) & I wanted the cashier to ID me & she didn't!

this weekend's pretty relaxed.... get together at my house & dinner tonight.. staying home & cleaning, church on Sunday... We were out of town last weekend so I'm really happy just to stay home this weekend. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa, I love the strawberry lemonade and the promegrante


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I can't believe, having just turned 21, that you really look old enough NOT to be carded!! Aren't they supposed to card you if you look under 35? Maybe that's just Ohio, I don't know. But I bet she could've gotten in trouble for that. 
Logan-- I saw that thread too... insane. That one lady was actually calling other ladies "cows." It's rough out there on the general TTC boards!! 
I just talked with my friend who is visiting next Friday and that reminded me that I'd better get my butt in gear, going to the gym and cleaning my house!! They're not staying here, thank goodness, but I'm sure they'll at least stop over, and I don't want them to think I'm a slob!!


----------



## truthbtold

I just read it too, Seems like they were arguing with a child.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Really? They had Pomegranite but I wasn't sure how it would taste.. I'll have to try that next.


Logan, I just read through that whole post... I've been seeing more & more ppl like that on here, it's really bad.. I click on the 'Todays Post' link & a couple wks ago, there was a 14 yr old girl, who posted in the teen pregnancy section.. She was asking for advise cause her bf was 19yr old & she's scared of her parents, etc, etc & she mentioned saying that she had been raped, i guess cause she was scared of getting introuble? These BnB users attacked her! It's not right for her to even contemplate saying that, but she's a baby & obviously has some maturing to do.. IDK, I've seen a few postigs that have just made me want to just not look at posts sometimes.. And if I see a post I don't agree with, I move on.. I don't understand ppl sometimes & why they're so aggressive!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> *Ysa, I can't believe, having just turned 21, that you really look old enough NOT to be carded!! Aren't they supposed to card you if you look under 35? Maybe that's just Ohio, I don't know. But I bet she could've gotten in trouble for that. *Logan-- I saw that thread too... insane. That one lady was actually calling other ladies "cows." It's rough out there on the general TTC boards!!
> I just talked with my friend who is visiting next Friday and that reminded me that I'd better get my butt in gear, going to the gym and cleaning my house!! They're not staying here, thank goodness, but I'm sure they'll at least stop over, and I don't want them to think I'm a slob!!

I don't look old enough though! LOL I have a babyface.. :) Maybe it's cause I was with my OH, he looks like 26-ish?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I never buy alcohol anymore, but I did used to love getting carded... 
One time recently, a lady at church said I looked 21-22... I was flattered. (I'll be 30 in August.) I guess I've always looked younger than I am, but lately I feel like I'm starting to look my age. 
How old is Jesse? She probably figured at least one of you was old enough.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yea, I'm thinking that's what it is.. Jesse is 24.


----------



## lilrojo

I know, I just feel if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything.. TTC is hard on pretty much everyone...

I love the light lemonade... mikes yummy!! happy i drank it all b4 i ovulated...

Oh & I still get carded,im 24


----------



## lilrojo

So what are all your husbands names??

Mine is Jared


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think most know, but mine is Jesse :)

Whenever I was in school, there was this boy named Jesse (the only Jesse I knew at the time) & I always said how much I didn't like that name & I would never name my kid that (mind you I was in like elementary/middle school) & I ended up marrying one :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

My partner's name is Elliot :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DR called & my levels are down to 1.something now. They said sorry & try again soon :) At least I've got her go ahead :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm looking after my nephew tonight, he's 5 months old. Looking after him overnight, this should be fun! Good practice though lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Rachel, you will get a small glimpse of what you have to look forward too.. but 5 months and a newborn are quite different.. newborns wake up every two hours.. it will drive you crazy but all completely worth it in the end..

Happy you have answers Ysa, wish they were different and you got a miracle.. but at least you can start trying again right away.. and you never know you might o soon, didnt you ovulate around cd 20 last month...

AFM-just got peanut dressed from her nap.. hoping we caught our eggy this month.. did another opk just to be certain, and it was still negative.. so surge is officialy over.. just praying we did enough.. totally not ssing at all this month... hoping to be too busy to.. were having a garage sale at the end of the month.. and Im selling a bunch of my daughters clothes so gotta get it all priced.. should keep me suy..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yup, it was CD20 last cycle..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, Ysa, good that you know. Hopefully you're superfertile now! 
Rachel-- enjoy!! At least he probably smiles and laughs and likes to play, so it should be fun. :)
Logan-- you're not keeping her stuff? I started saving all my son's clothes when he was around 1 1/2 to 2, when we decided we wanted more. (I had already given away the smaller stuff.) 
My cousin's little boy is named Jesse. I think it's a cute name. :) My hubby's name is Jarrod. And my son is Thomas. :)
Got a little cleaning done... now to throw something together for dinner.


----------



## sspencer99

Just reading throu 
Yasa glad youve got answers and you know whats going on 

My hubbys called mo 

Xxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, I just read your blog... made me tear up, seriously. 
:hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

so sweet stacey, can't find that other thread your were referring too...but so glad to have the wonderful ladies on here...need to do writing, but have an extreme headache again, going to eat and see if that makes it feel better, but I didn't nap either...so it could be exhaustion!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen.. I always wondered why they spelt my husbands name that way at times on like bills and stuff.. never knew anyone spelt that way.. now I do. haha.. and I am keeping a lot of stuff but I know whenever I have my next baby and if its a girl, I will go shopping plenty again.. lol.. I love to shop so an excuse for it, like a baby, is wonderful.. 

Ysa-fxed for a soon pos. opk and a sticky baby!


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-just read through your blog.. your so sweet.. you have been just as wonderful and helpful to us too.. :) So thank you as well


----------



## FloridaGirl21

awww Stacey, that last entry in your blog was soo sweet :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- I think "Jared" is more common, but we went to school with one other guy who spelled his "Jarrod." Actually it's Jarrod Troy, and a lot of people call him "J.T.," but I've always called him Jarrod. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Maybe we already talked about this, but... while we're on the subject of names, do you all have names picked out for your LO's?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I do:

Willow Isabella  or

Morgan Paul or Morgan Jesse


----------



## lilrojo

Nothing deff. here.. names we like but wont know for sure which we will go with till the day of delivery.. 

Boys: Brennan, Brayden, Riley, Griffin..

Girls: Miley, McKayla, Aubrey.. 

Not really sure yet


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies 

i would acutally be lost if i ddnt have u guys :hugs:

i like elijah for a boy and knhloe,tilly, belle for a girl 

whats everyone up to this weekend ???
ive got a baby shower today my couzen is due in like 3 weeks im soo excited to see my lill baby couzen when he pops out :happydance::happydance:

ohh my temps have rocketed again i think thats cause i ddnt sleep very well i had like 5 crazy dreams last nite 

has anyone seen cass ???


----------



## sspencer99

dont know if anyones intrested in this site https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/ovulation-tests.htm


----------



## QueenVic

Moooooooorning !!

Just trying to rmb questions to answer...

I'm not testing until Tuesday if AF hasn't shown up in the morning !!

And my OH name is Steve :thumbup:

Another glorious day here today Happy Saturday people, off to do workout outside again then catch some rays... sports massage at lunch time, catch some more rays... then BBQ wahooooo :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sept10

My hubbys name is Daniel!!

Well i was supposedly 4dpo yesterday but had lots of EWCM and ovulation pain...took an OPK last night and it was the strongest +ve i've ever had:wacko:!! FF took away my cross hairs when i put that on the chart ...... we couldn't DTD last night but did it this morning:thumbup:. I was sure my temp would be up this morning cause i thought i ovulated yesterday but its not up yet so thats me on CD21 and not yet ovulating.....last cycle i ovulated CD15!!! Well fx'd i ovulate today and we might try DTD again this evening......really hope we haven't missed it!!!! just don't know what my bodys up to this month!!!

love all your baby names...really unusual names....not sure what names we would have but i would like to have irish names i think!

:hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Stacey that was a lovely blog entry :) Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend. 

AFM: We have lots of names that we kind of like, but none that are definite. Managed to survive the night looking after the baby :) Even though he kept babbling in his sleep, lol! He's just had a sleep after his breakfast, and now I'm gonna get him dressed and see what we can do with the day :) Looks like it's gonna be another gorgeous day too, woohoo!


----------



## sspencer99

OMG i just read that thread u were talking about 
it got so out of hand it got locked 
some people are nasty
who are they to judge xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good moooooorning!! 
I hope Cassie is okay and just busy... 
Logan-- my friend has a 1 yr old named Riley-- the name has totally grown on me, probably cuz he's just so cute!! 
Vickie, I totally read that as "And OH my name is Steve." I was like, what? Vickie's really a man named Steve? LOL moment of the day. :rofl:
Sarah-- what the what?? Totally confusing... but at least now you're more in sync with me and Logan, so that's nice!! 
Rachel, glad you had a good night with the little dude. When do you have to give him up? 
AFM... still sick... thought I was better yesterday, but today my throat hurts and I have a cough. Ugh. It was supposed to be 65 and sunny today, but now they're saying 62 and cloudy. Tomorrow 78 and thunderstorms??? Crazy. 
No EWCM spotted since Thursday night, so I'm thinking maybe that's when I o'd... and my free VIP went away, so FF is no help. I guess I'll consider myself tentatively in the TWW, but we'll make sure to dtd at least tomorrow, just in case. 
Oh, and as for names... 
If it's a girl, which is what I'd prefer, Hannah Sarah, or Hannah Josephine, or Sarah Hannah. 
If it's a boy, I like Samuel or Joseph or David. 
DH says it will NOT be a girl because his guys _don't make_ girls. For a boy, he likes Stefan Alan. I guess I'm okay with Stefan, but I would really prefer something biblical. He suggested Samuel Nicholas one time, but he was only joking because he thought it would be funny to call him Sam-Nick Hamrick. 
Seriously? 
I still say he promised me I could name all children after the first, and I'm sticking to that. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

owwwww!! Cramps!!! :cry:


----------



## sept10

Jen - ouch...know how those cramps can hurt!! and yeah i forgot about that i guess i'm back in sink with you and logan....ahhh so thats what my bodies been up too.....it all makes sense now :) well f'x you ovulated thursday and that eggy of mine is currently being bombarded with spermies!!!!!! 

Gorgeous day here....i got my sun cream on... a nescessity for any red head in the slightest bit of sun...and i'm gardening!!!! Also gonna watch the grand national in a bit...in the works sweep i got 'The Tother One'!!!!!

hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## DrGomps

well at least Sarah you know you are ovulating!! 

Sorry about the cramps Jen. Also, not sure if I like Stefan...sounds like a douche name, but I have nome some douche men named that so I might be biased. I like Samuel! Samuel Nicholas Hamrick...hehehee...Hannah is gorgeous name too!!

Its going to be Benjamin Marshall or Josephine Lynne Sandhoff. Oh and Vicki, my DH is a Steve as well!! 

its in the 40s here...and it was super cloudy this morning but starting to clear up. 


Rachel, happy 8 Weeks!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Good Morning ladies... Hope your all having a nice weekend..

Sarah-haha I know the sun, as Im also a natural redhead.. us fair skinned burn way to easy.. lol.. and welcome to our little ovulation club.. haha.. dont you know your body has been waiting around for us.. 

Jen-yeah supposed to be nice here too.. but also cloudy and raining.. and tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 82 and thunderstorms-hail wind and even a possible tornado.. nice huh.. welcome back spring..

2dpo.. today yay.. no plans for today for me.. gotta go to town and buy some diapers as I think I only have a couple left.. eeeek.. then might go to my sisters house later, she has two children and a third on the way.. we will see what the day brings.. wanted to dtd last night one last time and dh was such a jerk about it so we never did.. not very happy about that but not much I can do now, just hope we did enough to finally get a BFP this month..

ETA:pg 300 already wow..:0


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Andrea, my cousin and her husband are adopting a little boy from Korea and they are going to call him Benjamin. His name right now is... Joon-Sook or something like that. I'm sure I spelled that wrong... Anyway, Benjamin is a good name. My high school bf's name. I guess you know that I like the name Josephine as well. :)
Logan, fx'd for you that you did enough. You know, it never fails, those men always crumble under the TTC pressure, don't they? 
I'm starting to be more sure that I o'd. Cramps have given way to extreme fatigue. I looked it up and tiredness can be caused by the progesterone surge that follows ov. So there ya go. Hope we did enough, too. 
Sort of relieved that the pressure is basically off now.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and I'm also very fair-skinned, Irish heritage, with freckles and red(dish) hair. Sunscreen is my friend. 
I used to have a shirt that said "Pale is the new tan." :coolio:


----------



## DrGomps

LOl...we have alot of red heads...I actually tan very nicely...not sure where in my family I get it...but I have olive skin..I do have some native american blood on my moms side...my dads side is dutch...but my dad tans and so does his dad, which is weird, because there ancestry is eastern european jewish.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah men are just annoying..

Im irish, German, and native american.. the irish stands out the most..lol.. 

So Jen do you think your 2dpo then too.. hehe..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm a redhead. My grandparents on my dad's side (I have his red hair) were dutch and irish, so I get red hair from both sides there :)


----------



## sept10

Yeah for redheads!!!! i'm 100% Irish....and it shows...moved to england to go to university....met Daniel who is english .... so staying here now.....i wonder if our kids will think of themselves as irish or english or both!! me and dh secretly are wishing for a red headed girl...but as long as we get pregnant and have a healthy happy baby we will be delighted!!

well CM has dried up ... none since this morning and no more cramps so i think i ovulated maybe early today...fx'd temp up tomorrow!!!

well my horse fell at the 6th fence....aww well... the gardens looking good....just wish i could sit out in it with a glass of wine now....i guess a glass of juice will do!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I would looooove to have a little redheaded girl!!! Though I was blond when I was little, and it gradually turned more strawberry and now my DH calls it orange. Nice of him, I know. 
Yeah, I think I'm gonna go with 2 dpo for the official count... Although it could be 3... the o pain was on Wed, and the last ewcm was on Thu. So much for trying not to keep track, huh? 
Oh, and have any of your doctors (or mw's) mentioned to you that redheads bleed more? My dr told me, sometime during the course of my pregnancy, that that would be her primary concern when I delivered, because redheads bleed more. I've also heard that redheads feel pain more intensely. I don't know where any of this comes from, but at least the first part is probably true if my dr said so.


----------



## lilrojo

hey Jen i had people tell me that too.. when I was preg with my daughter.. who did not get my red hair.. hers is blonde.. hmmm.. hubby is brown.. she has blue eyes too.. such a cutie.. jen do you have facebook.. would love to friend you up.. lol..

just pm if you want.. lol.. Im a little behind on the facebook friending.. so ladies. pm so i can add you all.. lol..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My husband has dark brown hair that takes on a reddish cast in the sunlight and hazel crazy color-changing eyes. Seems my son is going to look just like him. It figures. All his brothers' kids look just like their dads, too. Lately I've been joking that the next one will look like me... but it's not likely. Stupid genetics. :nope:
Oh, Logan, I messaged you about fb-- I have one, but I haven't been on it in awhile.


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. my daughter looks more like me.. she is beautiful.. my profile pic.. 

Sent request to you Jen & Ysa..

tried to add Stacey and Andrea but said it couldnt connect me to your profiles.. maybe you have to add me.. i dont know..

I go on my facebook, almost everday.. just mostly talk to my sister.. as my highschool friends have drifted quite far away.. havent seen any of them in forever.. so I dont mention anything about ttc.. lol..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Most of the people on my fb don't know we're ttc... most of them are actually my hs friends that I never really talk to anymore. And a few of them-- too many!-- are pregnant. Good for them, but it's hard to see their bump pictures, etc. 
Just got the mail. I got an envelope of coupons from americanbaby. :cry: 
Most of them expire Dec. 31... no pressure, though... 
It's okay. If I get pregnant this cycle, I'll use them. If not, I won't.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys just come back from a baby shower had soo much fun 
I had money down on the grand national think mine both fell to I had tidal bay and king f- summing 
I'm actually so tired am struggling to keep my eyes open xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- maybe you just o'd and now you're tired due to a progesterone surge... it would be really cool if you and Sarah and Logan and I are all in sync again!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, so I have a question, and I don't want to ask it on the general ttc boards because there's been some recent unfriendliness towards those of us ttc #2 or more... 
So, this is our 8th cycle... in August it will be a year... and they say after a year, you should see a dr. So, if I go to a dr, will they help me? Or will they just say, you already have a kid, so just be happy with what you've got? Does that depend on my dr? 
I'm not sure I would want to do a whole bunch of fertility testing and meds and supplements and stuff... the last thing I want to do is force something that's not meant to be... but I'm just wondering if I would even be given the option. 
Anyone?


----------



## sspencer99

I no people are dicks sometimes 
No your doctor is here to help you I'm sure people have had treatment after they have had children 

I've read there is a pill you can take if u buy it at a health food shop it's called soya Isoflavones it's meant to be just as good as colmid I'm going to Invest in some I think 

Jen I hope ur rite I had a bit of a Barney with dh and broke down crying I thought it could be partly that ddnt think about ovulating I sooo hope so
Xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

you can take vitex too, similar to clomid. (agnus cactus). But I have heard of infertility occurring after having one child. not that I think thats the case with you Jen. But I think a doctor would listen to you. And if not, see another one!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Ladies, I've been out & about today. Got home a little while ago.

I'm a brunette & redboned complexion. Redboned might just be a term that floridians use, I'm not sure if you guys really know what it means... I'm Puerto Rican & Caucasian. OH is French Canadian & German (hence the last name Cote' - from his French side). So our children will be somewhere in between our complexions. OH has brown hair but there's a lot of red hair strands here & there. Our child will probably just be brunette though, plain Jane/Joe. :)

Jen, I really think if you go to the DR, they'll help. Maybe you don't have to wait till August if you get impatient? Maybe you can try going sooner?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I plan to tell my dr on the 18th that we've been trying for 8 mos and see what she says. 
Sigh. I'm getting too stressed about it again... 
In other news, it seems that our neighbor, who has two little white yappy dogs he keeps inside, has just gotten another one, a big german shepherd type that he has tied to his fence. It has been barking and howling incessantly since it got tied there... Now, why have a dog if you're going to do that to it? Seriously. I may not sleep tonight. Argh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No. I don't agree with that. Poor dog. :(

I've seen some people tell there DR's they've been trying longer than they actually have, and they've gotten help from the DR's. Just a thought. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I don't want to lie about it... if she wanted to, she could probably see that I was at least refilling my bcp prescription into August, and maybe longer. (For awhile I was refilling it on schedule, even though I wasn't taking it. I guess I thought that way I'd have it in case I changed my mind.) Anyway, as I said, I'm not sure I would want to go into all kinds of testing and fertility treatments... Maybe just to make sure I'm o'ing... though I don't have any reason to believe that I'm not, other than no baby.


----------



## DrGomps

I don't think she would look into when you were filling your prescriptions. Doctors don't have that kind of time!! But, generally lying to a physician is not a good habbit. I think you are ovulating...but it never hurts to double check...not sure what could change between your son and now. Hopefully, you will fall pregnant this cycle and all this worry will be over with!!


----------



## sept10

hmmmmm so i thought i ovulated yesterday but still no temp rise!!!!

What is going on!!!!

this is my most confusing month EVER!!!

jen - i know i don't have a child so its different but i'm a bit worried bout going the Dr too...this is month 7 so will be a year in September...as you say i don't particulary want to take any meds...just reassurance that everything is ok with me and dh really...just don't know what they will say....fx'd neither of us end up going down that road!! My friend who had a little boy tried for 18months for her second and was really worried and a couple of months after she went to the Drs and they said its ok it sometimes just takes this long she was pregnant with her little girl! Her boys about 9/10 now and hwr little girl is 3.


----------



## QueenVic

Happy Sunday people! :coffee:

Wat's everyone up to today ??

Looks nice again here so going to lay out with my papers & mags whilst OH is at golf then go for a walk.. pop to see in laws and then chill this eve :headspin:

Did a FRER this morning, don't know why I bothered complete BFN but still 2 days until witch due... Thought I would give it a go as been so tired, have mouth ulcers and all these dreams !

Nevermind, told OH I wasn't feeling it this time at dinner last night, he thinks I am.. bless him trying to keep my hopes up :wacko:
Once I know for sure yeah of course I will be down for a few days but going to try and keep positive... can workout loads and look forward to our holiday in 8 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone!! 
It's always so quiet around here on weekends. :)
Good luck, Vic!! Keep that positive attitude!! 
Sarah-- sometimes the temp rise can be gradual. Your temp was still a little higher than yesterday. I still think maybe you o'd on cd 20 or thereabouts, what with the +ve opk and the ewcm. I know it stinks when you don't know what's going on. 
Ugh. Still sick. Bleh. I think I might have to see a dr tomorrow. I wouldn't if I thought it was just a cold, but the way my head and my teeth and my ears hurt, I think maybe I need some good meds... not that they'll give me any if they know I'm ttc... which they will, because they always ask you if there's any chance you could be pregnant, and I guess it depends on whether pregnancy begins at conception or implantation or LMP! 
Oh, I had a weird dream last night that I had to go for a mammogram. And it was at the mall. And then the lady was scanning my uterus instead, and I was like, um, you know my breasts are up here, right? And she said, yeah. And I said, why are you scanning my uterus? And then I told her that I could be pregnant and she said oh, well then you shouldn't be anywhere near this machine because of the radiation!! 
Yeah, it was weird.


----------



## DrGomps

vicki, sorry about the :bfn: :( At least you have a fun day planned. woohoO!!

Sarah, the cycle I got pregnant on the temp rise was really gradual. Gl!

Jen, I think its definitely okay to take meds before ovulation, since you have already ovulated but not implanted its probably okay as well. To be honest, I did some drinking before implantation. Eeks!! But at the point the baby is not sharing your blood supply!


----------



## DrGomps

AFM, lots of writing to do today, also going to make pho, (vietnamese beef stew). So good...yum!! doing some unpacking, DH helped install some items which will make unpacking possible. 
I don't know if I told you this, but we are renting out our babies room for a month to an italian visiting scientist...its interesting having a roommate...since my husband and I have lived together for 3 years! But luckily this place is big enough for it! Plus he goes out alot and isnt home much.


----------



## sept10

Am really energetic at the moment - did loads of gardening yesterday and today i scrubbed the decking clean and stained it....first time we've done it and we have lived here for 4 years but garden is looking great!! 

DTD again today but it was more for fun then anything....Andrea i think so far my cycle does look a bit like your last one...fx'd i get a positive result from it too....just wish we had managed to BD a bit in the days leading up to CD20...oh well...i guess it only takes 1 little spermy....fx'd!!! 

Thanks for all the positive feedback and support as always 
x


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. hope your all doing well.. Im tired.... lol.. was up late last night.. then it was storming and sooo windy.. supposed to storm more today and be in the 80s... 

Andrea you found me, lol.. I was gone all night last night, happy you spotted me lol..

Jen-I also believe you will be helped, it doesnt matter how many kids you have, they will help you.. they dont get to judge how many..

AFM-Im just tired and my boobs are a bit sore.. but I think thats a new after ovulation thing.. so we will see.. 

Good luck to you all..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am soooooo tired. I think it's a combination of post-ov progesterone and my sinus infection. And Thomas being up in the middle of last night. He said there was a shark on his blanket. Overactive three-year-old imagination. 
Oh, yeah, I drank last pregnancy before I knew-- well, now that I know how it all works, I guess I was probably right around o time when it was New Year's Eve... I got a little bit wasted... whoops... Oh my gosh, I never thought of that before, but my son totally could've been conceived then... hm... My LMP was Dec 14... so that means he was conceived about 14 days later... Hm... interesting. 
But I digress. 
We're about to have a nap here in a few minutes. Way too warm here today for April (70s). Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Sun_Flower

hey everyone, had a really busy weekend so haven't been on here much. Really tired now though lol. I saw an episode of Mythbusters (just to increase my geekiness, lol) where they tested the 'redheads have a lower tolerance of pain' thing - and they found out that it's totally bogus, and if anything they have a higher pain tolerance. They also found that women who have gone through vaginal labour have a significantly higher pain tolerance than anyone else, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, I envy your energy!! Gardening...how nice!! But I guess my lack of energy is for a good cause...Baby! just wish this placenta would get working so I have more energy and less nausea!! 

Logan, your daughter is gorgeous and so are you. :D 

Jen, feel better. get lots of rest...I took a super long nap yesterday and went to bed early and I still want to take a nap today! Ah!!

but on a positive note, my paper which is due in five days is 3/4 of the way done and my boss liked my rewrites!! Also, going to make some vietnamese pho...have a craving...takes several hours though!! yummy yummy!! 

Got a wax today, makes me feel sexier for some reason...despite my bulge. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ouch, a wax!! Speaking of pain tolerance... :rofl:
I like to think we _feel_ it more but _show_ it less. 'Cause that's how we roll. :bodyb:
Love Mythbusters, btw.
Well, I know I said I was napping, but LO has yet to fall asleep... I lay down and dozed off for a few minutes (oops!) but he has been asking for everything under the sun. If he doesn't conk out soon, I'll give up and he'll just get an early bedtime. Which is nice, too. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. I also think she is beautiful.. lol.. she is my life.. love it so much..

Rachel-I think us women are stronger all together.. I had a vaginal birth and ouch it hurts like hell.. but worth every minute of it.. lol.. Men could not do it..

Jen-I have been quite tired too... must be an after ovulation thing..I have also been hungry.. lol..

Well 3dpo today, 4 tomorrow yay.. getting closer and closer to testing.. hopefully we caught our eggy this month.. dtd on all the right days.. :) been hungry and tired.. thats about it.. lol.. and busy.. talk to you ladies tomorrow.. hope you had a nice sunday..


----------



## QueenVic

Helloooo People,

Just making my way through my 12hr Monday !! Raaaah god it feels like hard work today !! Luckily going fairly quick though...

FX'd for those that have recently ovulated hope the :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: got that egg !!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Still no word from Cass? Wow she must be super busy hope she's ok :shrug:

Urgh dreaded evil stupid witch is due tomorrow.... Boooooooo !!

Andrea & Raych hope you're both doing well :flower::baby:

As always lots of :dust::dust::dust: to the rest of us !!


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed for you logan!! We will definitely get more sticky :bfp:'s this month!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, hope the :witch: stays far far away!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning everyone, hope you all had a good weekend. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! 
Still sick. Blah. It feels like it's been forever, but I guess it hasn't been a week yet... debating whether to call the dr. I do feel a little better this morning, so maybe I should wait it out and see if it just goes away on its own. 
I'm just sick of being sick. And we haven't dtd in awhile, so I hope we did enough. Frankly, I don't think so. And I can sort of feel the :witch: coming... I wonder how come I can always feel it coming about 10 days before it starts? 
Lots to do today... housework is catching up with me, grocery shopping, blah blah blah. Just wanna stay in bed. :(
Have a good day, everyone!! Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I really hope you did enough to catch that :spermy: & boo for being sick still!

OH and I found our dream home yesterday.. :cloud9: it's for sale or rent... And it's super affordable.. The tenants are moving out by May, but we're not able to move until earliest October cause we signed a 12 mo lease. :( If we break our lease then we don't get our deposit back with is equivelent to 1 mo rent.. I want to move into it now! The 3rd bedroom would make such a cute nursery :)


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed for you Jen and hopefully you are feeling pg symptoms not AF.

Ysatis, woohoo!! dream home!! If you build it baby will come...hehehe...you could sublet your current place?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmmm.. Maybe? I have to look through my lease to make sure it doesn't say that you can't do that...

Me being the insurance agent that I am, has already quoted what insurance would be and it's so ridiculously cheap cause it's a newer home.. This house would be on the market for double of what it is right now if this were the market a couple of years ago.. I'm in love with it.. <3 Jesse's going to call the owner later today..


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies... Hope your weekends were all nice..

Fxed for you the witch stays away Vic..

Ysa-ooo your dream home, how can you not pounce.. lol.. i love my home... 3bdrooms and a nice big basement.. not finished yet.. hopefully the next few years.. have you been opk testing...

Jen-boo for being sick still.. hopefully you feel better soon.. I also need to do some housework.. laundry mostly.. which I dont like.. Fxed for you too.. hope lil eggy is caught..

Andrea & Rachel-Hope your both doing well.. sailing through the first tri.. :)

AFM-4dpo today.. yay.. hopefully lil miss eggy is gettin settled in or gettin ready to... Fxed!! and fxed for all the rest of us.. not really much for symptoms but trying not to get wrapped up in that.. too much to do.. lol.. today laundry and housework.. bla


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- yeah, if you could sublet, that would be great... although losing one month's rent is a lot better than if you had to pay the remainder of the lease. Better to move now than October, anyway, when you'll hopefully be several mos. prego! 
We don't have house insurance... we got a quote recently from our car insurance guy, and it was ridiculous for what our home is worth. My mom said he probably gave us the most expensive, just thinking he'd see if he could get us to pay it. Boo. 
Logan-- do some housework!! :)
Laundry I don't mind so much. It's dishes I hate. And of course, cleaning the bathroom... which sorely needs done... ugh. 
My cold or sinus infection seems to be going away... but I have felt sooo hot today! Just burning up and sweating like crazy!! Is that progesterone? I don't know. Bleh. 
How's everyone else? I hate when it's quiet around here. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, insurance down here is required unless you outright own your home.. And with all the hurricanes we get (& tornadoes, we had a few last week) it's too risky to go w/o insurance here.. A lot of people get mad at me because they think I'm trying to over-insure them, but in Florida (not sure about other states), insurance carriers will not allow us to insure for what the house is worth or what it could be sold for (market value), but what it would actually cost to replace the house, we base that amount off of the different features of the house.. I only know of 1 company that will allow you to choose the amount you want to be insured at..

Anyway, no OPK's, I keep forgetting and had a really busy weekend. everytime I remembered to use an OPK, it was too late cause I had already pee'd!! I did that like 3 times.. ugh, me & OH DTD this morning & I used a soft cup, just in case. I guess it does no good keeping it in for a couple hours while I'm sitting up & working, but I couldn't lay in bed afterwards, I had too much to do.. boo! If we don't catch that egg this month, I won't be too sad. i've got a lot of stress going on right now & know it wouldn't be good for a baby, but I really do want it - just don't want another failed pregnancy :( .. Hopefully within the next couple of months though we're able to catch that egg & hopefully it will be a sticky one!

Jen, we're opposite, I like doing dishes but I hate hate HATE doing laundry. In fact I've got 3 loads on my couch to fold after 5 today & I just want to run away from home. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So run away!! All the way up here to Ohio, where you can happily do my dishes, and I'll come down to Fla and fold your laundry. :)
That makes sense about the insurance-- with all the hurricanes and stuff, I think I would want it anyway. I don't think we're required to have home insurance here, whether you own it or not. Of course, car insurance is required no matter what. 
Hopefully if you are fertile, the :spermy::spermy: got where they needed to go anyway.


----------



## babydustcass

helloooo helloooo hellllooo everyone!!!
WOW it feels like I havent been on for ages. I have visited a couple of time to see if everyone is ok, but I havent had time to be on here as much as I would like to chat and catch up with you all.

I have been so busy with work and this week we are filming the next tutorials so its pretty full on!

hope everyone is ok!!! Ive missed you all!
Wishing everyone on the TWW lots of luck! 

I need to update my blog at some point, fallen way behind on that too!!

Sorry I cant be around much at the moment girlies, but i promise to be back on the forum before you know it! 

XXX


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay Cassie!!! You're okay!!! 
And look at that, your little bean is almost 8 weeks old!! Growing so fast! 
Thanks for checking in; I, for one, was worried... Don't work too hard!


----------



## DrGomps

Hmmm..I hate doing dishes and laundry!! LOL!! THough I like organizing my clothes...hmmm...and I love cooking if someone else will do the dishes!!

in cali you need to have insurance for earthquakes...eeks!! In NYC we dont have many natural disasters, we just have terrorism. :( My husband works near ground zero by the wtc.


----------



## DrGomps

yay cassie!! we were wondering where you have been!! has the fatigue hit you hard?? I imagine its hard to be pregnant, work and have a little one. I am struggling with the first two!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, what's wtc?

Hey Cassie! Been wondering how you've been! :) Glad to hear you'e OK.

Just took my first OPK snce last Thursday & there was more of a line 4 days ago then there was today.. maybe it's cause the hormone was still leaving my system.. today's CD21 & last cycle I O'd on CD20, so hopefully I didn't miss it..Guess I'll just keep taking OPK's till next AF. I've been all over the place with taking my temp too.. the last few days I've remembered, but before that I kept forgetting so we'll see if FF can find an Ov date this month.


----------



## DrGomps

wtc= world trade center.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:dohh:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys glad to see all is ok 
Cass great to hear from you and Jen get well zoom I've got a bit of fluid on my chest grrrr

Yasa that dream hope sounds great were looking for a three bed prob at the end of year as were renting a lovely two bed split level house at the mo 
I od late due to mc and all my bleeding maybe you will to 
We also did the deed today more for fun but put my legs up after lol 

Andrea cass n rachel hope your doing well and threes not too ouch puking lol

Where my cycle is so messed up I'm just going to keep doing the deed just incase lol and I'm sure dh will love that lol 
Good luck to all those I. The tww althou prob feels like the tyw I no it does for me 
I'm going to wait till my second ticker says test if af has not hit by then xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Sorry my first ticker xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah, Stacey, I was wondering where you'd been today. :)
I've started always putting my legs up after. 'Cause you never know, right? 
I just can't figure out what's up with my cycle... I've got lots of creamy cm, and isn't that supposed to come _before_ you O? Plus I was having some mild cramping on the one side, almost like O pain. Argh. And O'ing on CD 15 does NOT coincide with FF's prediction of AF on the 26th or 27th, as that would give me a 19-20 day LP. 
Curse the day I gave up temping!!!:hissy:


----------



## sept10

Cassie - great to hear from you again and your doing ok!!

Jen/Stacey - I'll join you with the 'whats is going on'' have no idea where i am in my cycle....could've ovulated CD 15 (if you go off temps) or then again maybe CD 20 -22 (if you go off OPKs) but no ovulation detected with FF and i'm lost!! HAHA Jen curse they day they gave me temping and OPKs!!!!!!! bout the creamy CM though i usually get that before and after Ovulation.....but if you don't normally get it after you O then maybe its a pregnancy sign for you!!! 

feeling good today cause i did a work out on the xbox kinect but just now gobbled a loada chocolate...hmmmmmm


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, good, at least we're all together in our complete and utter confusion. :)
I really have no idea. 
But at least I won't be tempted to test too early, since I will have no idea what "too early" would be. 
Sarah, good for you, working out. Don't worry about the chocolate. It's a necessity, I think. 
I haven't exercised in a week, and I haven't been to the gym once yet this month. I was busy with all the visiting and stuff and then sick. I fully intend to get back at it, at least at home, once I feel better. But goodness knows when that will be. 
And guaranteed in a few days, when I could _possibly_ be 7 dpo, I'll start inventing pregnancy symptoms. :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Jen... we all invent a few symptoms.. lol..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies.. I'm on the confused wagon as well..OPK's have grown to almost nothing where the test line should be. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing since I went a few days in between....? Long cycles suck!


----------



## sept10

Crosshairs:happydance:

I'm not totally convinced the day is right...but at least i've blooming ovulated!!!!


Jen - yep now ovulation has been detected... pregnancy symptom brain into gear!!!

My test date (if no af) is Saturday 23rd

:dust:


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for Crosshairs Sarah!! Told ya!! Sometimes you have to wait a few days. Fx'ed this a pregnancy cycle for you!!

Ysatis, boo!! Hopefully you get that positive OPK soon and a sticky bfp!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Sarah!! 
Wow, the 23rd sounds so soon to me... is that when AF is due? 
Ysa-- welcome to the land of the confused. And yes, long cycles suck. 
Hope everyone else is well!! 
AFM, nothing new here. Sinuses still hurt. Still not testing 'til May 2nd-- if no AF-- but fully expecting her round about the 24th. Happy Easter to me, huh?


----------



## DrGomps

oooh Jen, can you imagine, an easter BFP!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was playing with FF & if temp rises over the next couple of days, it says I O today. I wonder if that's why my OPk's are getting lighter? I took one early yesterday & one yesterday evening and the 2nd test is deff lighter than the first.. I hate being in Limbo, not knowing WTH is going on with my body right now.. Guess it's my fault, I didn't test for a few days & could have totally missed my surge..


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies 

just popping in to say hi lol xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies... hope your all doing well..

Ysa, hope your body figures itself out soon... hope you didnt miss it.. I only got two positives.. the first was at 9pm!

Hi Stacey, hope your doing well..

sarah-yay for crosshairs... good luck hun..

Jen-good luck to you too..

AFM-5dpo today.. feeling so tired lately.. ugh.. oh well have a daughter to take care of all day better get my butt in gear..lol.. Supposed to be a beautiful day here.. 65 and sunny, with no wind.. yay.. gotta get out and enjoy it.. the rest of the week gets colder with a chance of snow.. yuck..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DrGomps said:


> oooh Jen, can you imagine, an easter BFP!!

Yes... it would be a very happy occasion. 
Never mind that it's not happening. 
May 2nd. Not a day sooner. 
I'm sticking to my guns. 
:bodyb:


----------



## lilrojo

Until we all start testing and get you on the bandwagon... lol...

Come on you know you wanna.... haha


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey stacey, been missing you! :) busy lately?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Until we all start testing and get you on the bandwagon... lol...
> 
> Come on you know you wanna.... haha

No... 





(maybe.)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Until we all start testing and get you on the bandwagon... lol...
> 
> Come on you know you wanna.... haha
> 
> No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (maybe.)Click to expand...

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## sspencer99

weather sounds good logan 

i actually really wanna chat as im so bored at work but i actually have nothing to say lol 

so i updated ff and also my blog but theres nothing you can really write lol 

is the lo off on easter hols 
xxx


----------



## sspencer99

omg littrally ofline 5 mins and all this lol 

yasa yaeh been so busy lol was going to come on last nite but dtd and had to go bed as it just wore me out lol 

its hard to come online at work as my boss ans others dont know lol 

my boss is 12weeks on friday and has a propper round bump twins????? as she is one her self hmmmm


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm. possible about the twins thing & your boss..

I multi-task during the day.. I work & come on BnB, sometimes more BnB then work though.. If I was working in an office, it would deff be a lot harder to come on, but I have no one watching over me so I always cave into the temptation, errgh.. I hate it when I sit on here for an hour or 2 and do no work, I have no self control though..


----------



## sspencer99

i no the feeling as soon as it hits four n my boss goes home im straight on lol x

just messing around and if i was to fall this month baby would be due in jan so mc has actually caused me to skip a whole month lol unless i go with the af i had on 20/3 then bby would be due xmas day hahaaa :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. Im a stay at home mom ... so i can be on here whenever I feel like it.. do whatever I feel like doing.. love it.. Yeah stacey its supposed to be beautiful today.. thats about it.. then go down hill..

Jen-haha.. you know you will...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It tells me by LMP that my edd would be 12/26, but I know that's not true because I'm O'ing so late, CD22 (i think) & still not sure what's going on.. So I will deff be due sometime in January, if we get that BFP.. OH says he wants a LO before he's 25 (which will be 1/16) so he's putting pressure on me now! lol


----------



## sspencer99

rite im off tuesdays is dinner at mums day the only day in the week i dont cook so look forwards to it every week lol 

ohh one more thing i had thoses cramps i had last cycle same time as last month now i keep checking my boobies telling them to be sore lol xxx


----------



## lilrojo

haha.... men act like were the ones putting pressure on them.. thats funny Ysa, no pressure, makes it all more stressful... Im just hoping to be preg by June.. which was when my due date was.. June 4th b4 I miscarried... 

Says my due date would be Dec 30th.. with my longer cycle..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Logan, I hope you get that BFP before June too.. :hugs:

I really wanted my BFP by this April cycle cause this was when I got preggers my 1st time.. My EDD then was January 30th.. That was a hard time, I kept thinking that I was supposed to have a baby in my arms!

Hopefully we all get a :bfp: soon and sticky :dust: all around :baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, a lot happened while I took DS to the potty and microwaved lunch!! 
Ooh, Stacey, maybe your boss IS having twins... how exciting! 
Ysa, would you feel better if we talked about insurance? Hmmm... insurance blah blah blah quotes... blah blah blah deductible... blah blah blah claim... That's all I know. :)
I think I'm still due Dec 29ish... just under the 2011 wire... yay tax credit!! 
As far as deadlines, I'd obviously like to be pregnant by August, so I'm still under a year. And of course, the sooner the better, because the farther apart my kids are, the less likely they are to get along. I'm already worried about him bonding with his little brother/sister, let alone if they're five or six years apart.


----------



## DrGomps

I am not feeling so good as I had to walk down 25 flights of stairs! Both elevators were out in my building and now as sore. I had knee surgery a couple years ago and my knee hasn't been the same. So now, sore knee and back. And very pissed off at engineering!!


----------



## sept10

Jen - af due the 22nd so test date is the 23rd!!! how on earth are you gonna wait till the 2nd May!!!!!!!!!!

don't worry bout your kids not getting on...i've got a great relationship with my sister (7year gap) and my brother (9year gap).....my DH also gets on great with all of them in fact he is always on xbox live with my little brother!!!!!


----------



## sept10

oh and due to ovulating late my due date if we conceived would be dec 3oth!!! New Years Baby!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, LOL, it's okay, that's how I used to be :haha: a whole other language..

Andrea, I hope you stay out til the elevators are fixed! walking up them will probably be a lot harder.. hope you can get some rest too :hugs:

Sarah, how exciting would a NYE baby be? :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

So have any of you decided.. if you do get your BFP.. are you preventing another pregnancy with BCP.. I feel like I spent so much time trying not to get preg.. to get preg and miscarry and to try again with nothing yet.. that I dont know what Im gonna do.. I just want my baby... grrr.. so happy to have my daughter, dont know what I would do without her.. 

Andrea-25 flights.. I'd be pissed too...

Thanks Ysa, sorry you lost your second bean... hope you get youre xtra sticky baby soon..

Sarah... mine too!!! Due date that is.. that would be soo neat...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, sorry... :hugs: Did they fix them yet? Why are they BOTH out? It better not happen again. I don't want to have to come down there!! :ninja:
Sarah, thanks, that makes me feel better about the gap... DH's brothers are 8 yrs older, 6 yrs older, and 14 yrs younger, and he gets along with them all very well, but I'm not sure that was always the case when they were younger. :)
And how am I going to wait 'til May 2nd? Because I'm awesome, that's how.:smug: 
No, seriously, I figure I'll prob find out at my dr's appt, and even if it's -ve and could still turn +ve (I don't know how sensitive their test is at 11 dpo), I'll wait until AF comes, probably waaaay before May 2. So if I make it until May 2nd, there's almost no chance it would be :bfn:. And that's the point, after all. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> So have any of you decided.. if you do get your BFP.. are you preventing another pregnancy with BCP.. I feel like I spent so much time trying not to get preg.. to get preg and miscarry and to try again with nothing yet.. that I dont know what Im gonna do.. I just want my baby... grrr.. so happy to have my daughter, dont know what I would do without her..

Back on BCP? :rofl: 
Nope. No way. 
In all seriousness, I think what we'll do is NTNP for the remaining 3-4 yrs 'til I'm 35, then use NFP from there on out.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't want to go back on BCP's either.. I'd like to have my 1st & 2nd fairly close together so we will probably NTNP after LO is born & let what happens, just happen.. IDK what we'll do after a 2nd LO though :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I don't want to go back on BCP's either.. I'd like to have my 1st & 2nd fairly close together so we will probably NTNP after LO is born & let what happens, just happen.. IDK what we'll do after a 2nd LO though :)

I've heard having three isn't that much different from having two... :winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, it probably isn't, but I was watching TLC yesterday & this lady freaked me out cause she was freaking out about having a third & how much more different it woud be, lol


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah.. Im not gonna either.. I wanted my first two close.. they would have been 2 under 2.. I was due June 4th and my daughter will be 2 July 31st.. but it would have worked.. but wasnt meant to be.. Hopefully 1 under 2 and one over will work better..lol... Im feeling pretty good about this month.. but I have about others too.. so we will see.. 

that would be pretty cool jen to find out at the drs... Im testing at 10dpo, that will be sunday.. it would be so cool for you to be preg and find out right after me.. fxed for the both of us!


----------



## Traskey

Hi everyone

I am sorry that I haven't been posting on this thread. I've been catching up and reading all your posts I just haven't commented. I'm not sure why. I think it's been to do with finding things a bit difficult with lttc. I love reading all your optimism that your bfp will come and it reminds me of how positive I used to feel about ttc. I kinda felt like I was the old one that didn't really belong here. I know that's not the case but I was rather stressed out in the run up to our second FS appointment. 

Anyway, i'm on a very low calorie diet and losing lots of weight. We've been told i'm doing really well and we will be offered ivf when my bmi gets under 30. I was really worried I wouldn't get down in time for treatment in this country but now I am on this new diet I should make it. Fingers crossed anyway. The cut off point is October for an old duffer like me. 

I am sending hugs and best wishes to you all. I have everything crossed that some of you will get your bfp this cycle. Stacey and Ysa, I was really sorry to hear your sad news. We've been told to give up all the temping and ov kits by the hospital. They say it makes it too stressful. Not sure I agree with that, I like to know what's going on with my body. We'll see if I manage it or not. Besides, after all this time a bfp isn't really likely without the ivf so there seems little point. All my test results came back clear and DH SA was better this time. Must just be i'm too old. Isn't it so unfair that men can produce children until they're 70+ and we're sol by 40 :grr:

:hug: for all xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Glad to hear from you Tracey :hugs: that's awesome that you've lost all that weight. So you're down by 30 & have to loose another 30 by October? How long has it taken you to loose the first 30?


----------



## Traskey

I lost 10 lbs very slowly on Weight Watchers over a couple of months. Knew I wasn't going to make BMI 30 by summer at that rate so swapped to Lighter Life. Only 500 calories a day and no food at all. Just four meal packs (shake or soup). Lost 20 lbs in the last four weeks but it's very tough :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know it is! I did a 500 calorie diet/day this time last year.. I lost 36lbs in 1 & 1/2 mo.. Everyday was soo hard. But it will be so worth it in the end! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hi tracey... good job on losing the weight.. I know how hard it can all be.. Im so sorry for everything you have been through with TTC.. I hate whining for trying for 4 months with no success when others have been trying so much longer.. I hope you get your BFP and dont have to go through IVF...


----------



## Traskey

Awww Logan, you aren't whining. Please don't think that. It's good to see you all so positive that you will get your bfp soon. Don't change that for anything, or being disappointed when you don't get it. It still hurts every month no matter how long you've been trying. Whether it's 17 cycles or 2 or 7 or ...... you get the picture. 

I honestly do wish everyone their bfp super soon xx


----------



## DrGomps

Traceey, congrats on the weight loss...though only 500 calories does not sound healthy!!! I did weight watchers for my wedding and lots 25 lbs! :D 
Why is there a IVF cut off?? That seems wrong!! I am guessing there is no way you could afford it yourself?? I know in the US it isn't covered by most insurance. 

Had my ass handed to me from a professor...it was good to get his feedback...just a reality check...oh and I am wearing a long shirt and leggings..pretty sure my shirt was tucked in and he could see my bum in my leggings! D'OH!!:dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was thinking that, why is there a cut off! that's crazy.. It would be nice if you could come to the US to do it.. I'm not sure if they have such strict restrictions over here, would be nice if it was an option though.. I'm praying you reach your goal!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Tracey :hugs: 
Don't feel like you don't belong. We're not all the same, and we're all sticking together through whatever. I think it's great that we all bring different life experiences. 
Good luck with the weight loss! I don't know how people do it.
Logan, I hope we do both get good news pretty soon... I'm glad you're feeling good about this month, because I'm really not. 
I think it would be cool to get a bfp at the dr's, but not a bfn... if it's -ve, I'd rather they just didn't tell me. 'Cause when I test at home, I like to be able to take a few minutes (or hours... or days) to sort of let myself get over it. And I don't want to be a crying fool at the dr's office, you know?


----------



## Traskey

My best friend is a doctor of science and she didn't think 500 calories a day was healthy either but it appears to be my only shot at having a child so that's what I need to do. They do say it's safe and I have to be monitored by my doctors on a monthly basis. 

I really wish there wasn't a cut off here but i'm afraid there is. Well, if I want the huge chunk of my wages that disappears to the NHS in the form on National Insurance each month, to cover it I do. There is a higher age for private ivf but you have to pay for that yourself. Regardless the older you get the less your chances are. 39 years is about 30% and 40 years is 20% so time really isn't on my side. I need to lose it quick and WW just wasn't working for me. 


Oops for the prof seeing your bum. At least he knows your bum doesn't look big!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... 

Jen-I totally get it.. I wouldnt want to be told its a negative by anyone else either.. that would be crushing.. especially when your have been trying forever.. how long did it take with your son.. my daughter was the first month of trying.. same with the mc one.. so this is very frustrating.. Remember PMA!!!!

Thanks Tracey, I dont know how you dont lose hope.. Im on month four and at times feel like all hope is lost.. but I try to remember I have a daughter and have been preg again.. hopefully it wont take forever..

AFM-Trying to keep the PMA!!! Nap just ended for my LO and going to get her dressed and go play outside for a bit before the warm nice day disappears!! Then grill some hotdogs for supper.. yummy.. time will tell if im preg or not.. so may as well stay busy and have some fun..


----------



## sspencer99

aww tracey jen said it were all diff and all sticking together and we all have knowlage to share and things thats great about the weight loss ive been the opp people have been saying in to skinny to have a baby yuck i hate that word skinny!!!!!

puting on weight is harder than loosing it trust i miss a meal n lose it then have a binge and dont put it on :growlmad::growlmad:

i hope u get ur bfp soon i really do :thumbup:

i no its hard but please dont stress out :gun:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Absolutely girls PMA, PMA, you can do it!!!!!!

Fingers crossed for the two week wait for you :hug:


----------



## Traskey

https://www.ovwatch.com/works_HowOVWorks.asp

I thought you might find the graph and table below it on this link useful. We all worry about ov day so much and yet your chances of conception that day are only 5%.


----------



## sspencer99

its all pants an you know what i always see girls around 16 17 preggs with a bf that prob wont stick around n soo many people from shool that are single mothers come on give us a break were all in good steady relationships with a wage comming in 
life can be soo unfair 
xxxx

mt rant of the day lol xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- we were ntnp when we conceived my son... I don't even remember how long... maybe four or five months, and (sorry) he was pulling out at the beginning... we bought a ring in November, and I was just waiting for him to pop the question, so we got really careless at that point. And then in December, :spermy: met the egg, and on January 10th he proposed, and January 30th we found out we were expecting. July 7th we got married, and the rest is history. It always bothers me that it would appear to everyone to be a shotgun wedding, but the truth is, we didn't know we were pregnant when we got engaged. I still hate that it looks that way... 
Anyway. Lovely story, I know. :wacko:
But this is why it makes me think that maybe something is wrong with me. A careless, passionate moment turns into pregnancy, and now EIGHT MONTHS of CAREFULLY TIMED INTERCOURSE does NOTHING??!! 
REALLY??!! 

I feel better now.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey's right. It's all pants. 
(I don't know _exactly_ what that means, but it feels good to say it!)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh-- and this is NOT symptom spotting in any way, shape, or form-- my uterus is twitching. 
Okay, so I can't say for sure that it's my uterus. But it's definitely my lower abdomen... and it's twitching. You know, like your eyelid will twitch, or a random muscle? 
I know, I know, I'm only 5 dpo, and it's impossible that it means anything. 
But it's kind of crazy and weird. 
Just sayin.


----------



## DrGomps

So I am feeling really low today. Just everything seems to be going wrong. UGh. First the elevator...then meeting with the professor, then I just found out my husband's cousin, who has 4 young kids (under the age of 10) who has advanced pancreatic cancer is now being put on hospice because its spread to her liver and now her pelvis and the radiation is causing fluid retention. Life just ain't fair!! Don't know whats going to happen to her young kids, I know her husband got laid off in the recession and they have medical bills up the wazu. That professor basically tore my proposal apart and I have lots of revisions. Then my sister calls to bitch about having hours cut at work and needs me to show her how to apply for financial aid at school. She was being negative, saying nothing good ever happens to her. And I was really short with her and told her to apply herself. (She lives at home with my parents (shes almost 25) and she lives rent free, my parents do her laundry, oh and she eats there food and they gave her a car!!). How can she be worried about finances?? On top of this, it was a good day for a student in my lab who defended his thesis, but I am sad because the lab won't be the same without him!!

Honestly, I feel so close to you ladies and the support you give and just a listening ear. I feel better just sharing this all with you. I don't know what I would do without you. Its hard managing the stress/hormones of TTC and then pregnancy and the hormones/exhaustion that brings. Trying to be PMA, but my heart is breaking for my husbands cousin Christina. I knew when I heard the words "pancreatic and cancer" that there wasn't a chance. Its one of the worst kinds. :( The poor kids who will soon be without a mother. 

On a positive note, the elevator is fixed. I am taking a nap now..its late..I may just sleep through the night, but there is a party at the student's house who graduated.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: 
When it rains, it pours, huh? 
That poor family... I can't imagine, those kids having first of all to see their mom so sick, and then to go on without her. So sad. 
Good about the elevator, though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Where is everybody? 
This twitching is making me crazy!! 
Ugh. I am such a pathetic ss'er.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Jen.. lol.. the symptom for 5 is twinges in the abdomen.. lol.. thats funny.. I had some crampy feelings earlier.. so Im still hopefull lol... im a poor sser too.. its okay.. I try so hard not too.. just got in from playing and grilling supper.. had so much fun..

Andrea so sorry, that would be so terrible and hard on everyone.. hoping and praying for a miracle... happy about the elevator and the student.. hope you had a nice nap..


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* my thoughts go out to that poor family :( Felt so sorry for you Andrea when I saw you mention the lack of elevators. NOT what you want to be doing when you're pregnant and have had a previous knee injury.

I might as well join in the ranting - I'm doing something different in my job this week which means I've had to adjust my working hours (coming in later and going home later). Now we were recently reminded that we HAVE to stick to our contracted hours each week, because any going over will not be paid for and will mess up the system. Usually I finish half an hour earlier on a Friday because that's the way my hours work, but this week because I'm having to stay late, I spoke to my boss about coming in even later this morning to make sure my hours are right. My boss was ok with that but someone in the office piped up and said 'why don't you just work the half hour and not claim for it?' err well, 1) because we have half an hours wage taken off us every day for a lunch break I never take, 2) because i'm pregnant and tired all the time and work is exhausting me anyway and 3) why should I work for nothing? grr really annoyed me, especially because now I'm thinking my boss heard that and is going to think 'she's not got the right attitude for work'. Just because I don't want to work there for free, doesn't mean I don't work hard at my job and do well at it. I know it's only half an hour, but it's the principle, you know? gah maybe I'm just making a big deal out of nothing, silly pregnancy hormones!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, you SHOULD get paid for every minute you work! Thats ridiculous!! I would be mad too!!

my nap turned into a full nights sleep....I needed it. Have alot of revisions/writing to do. Can't wait until its done friday at 5 pm!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- is it really? I didn't even know that, so it's not like it was in my head! Cool. 
Rachel-- that IS ridiculous. You certainly deserve to get paid for every minute. You know, at least in the US, we have laws against that. You can get in big trouble for working off the clock. If your boss is a person of integrity, s/he will support you. 
Andrea-- I kind of figured you might sleep right through! I'm sure you needed it. Pretty soon you won't be so tired anymore!! Happy 11 weeks!! :yipee:
AFM... no new symptoms today, though I'm expecting them since I'm about 6 dpo. Had an _awful_ dream last night. These guys called my phone and then they drove by and were shooting up my house and we were running and it kept happening. Then we found out the guns were fake and it was a prank. But it was still really, really scary. :(
Then I told DH all about it and that helped, but then it was 5:30 and almost time to get up, so that wasn't cool. 
Today I am going to Kohl's in search of a new shirt to wear to the Rockapella concert on Friday night. Yay!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, good symptoms!!! Woohoo!!

I had a weird push in my uterus yesterday, if I didn't know better, I would swear it was baby! Cant wait for that to start!!! I heard some women can have it at 14-15 weeks.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning Ladies,

Andrea, so sorry about Christina & her family. That must be so hard for her kids.. :(

Happy 11 weeks!! :)

I'm thinking maybe I did O yesterday?? My temp shot up a little this morning, so we shall see...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Andrea, your baby is the size of a lime... that's pretty big!! Yay!! 
Ysa-- maybe you o'd today... I'm still saying maybe cd 20... either way, it will be good if your body is going back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

ysatis, maybe cd 20 you o'ed again...fx'ed!! sticky :dust:!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all doing well...

Jen-yeah and todays is vivid dreams.. lol.. I had a weird dream last night, but now that im up I dont really remember it that well.. did right away.. I think I have symptoms but then I think i do almost every month.. so who knows..

Ysa-fxed that you did o and you in the tww wait with us again.. and getting back to normal..

Andrea-I think most feel it that early with their second baby, but not so much their first.. I didnt feel my daughter till almost 18 weeks.. and really feel her till about 20.. but i guess you never know.. Happy 11 weeks..

Rachel-I agree with everyone else.. you should get paid for every minute you work or you shouldnt have to work.. :) yay for 8 weeks!!! Almost 9..

AFM-6dpo.. 4 more days and I will take my first test... wahoo.. supposed to be warm but a chance of rain.. bla.. may run to town to get groceries later, we will see how much energy I have... lol..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My rant of the day -- I can't stand these insurance underwriters right now!! It's like pulling teeth & nails! All I'm asking is for her to do her job.. ergh

rant over :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, love your Avatar bump pic!! so cute :happydance: & love the bump pics in your blog, I can't believe your showing so much already! how exciting!

ETA: you're 100% sure there's not twins in there right? LOL


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, woohoo!! fx'ed!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. trying to stay with my PMA, some days are hard.. which I know you all know about.. after cycle after cycle on negatives.. hard to stay pos.. but Im trying.. lol.. this will be my turn for my BFP!

Cute bump... I didnt even look that big with my first or second.. and I made it to 12 weeks.. lol..


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys 

andrea soz to hear the news how sad i know what its like to lose someone from cancer 

yasa yay i hope u did i od late to 

rachel i work for the nhs so i dont get overtime or a paid lunch but i do get time in lou 

im a terrible sser i was just thinking ive not had any today but then you all started taling about dreams i have loads of vivid dreams one where i had worms in my bum??????
i got out of bed and ran to dh in the living room and fell down three steps and twisted my ankle but dh was asleep when i screamed he just jump up and stared shouting lol wonder what the neighbours thought lol 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm feeling just plain ILL today. I want to go to bed & lie down but everybody wants a piece of me today. I feel so sick :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs Ysa, hope you get a chance to rest...


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon everyone

So sorry to hear about your family member that's so ill Andrea. That is always the worst news ever and always harder when there are children involved.

Good luck to those of you in the 2WW. I really hope you get your bfp but if not i'll be here through your next cycle. Number 17 for me, af got me today. You'd think i'd be used to it by now but no, still hurts like bloody hell. Next month, no temps, no opk no CBFM for me. There really is no point. I know when I ovulate and we've been dtd when we need to for so long i'll never need birth control again. Got to be one plus at least out of all of this.

Wow, Andrea, your bump is getting so big :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww, so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Tracey, sorry the :witch: got you. Ysatis, sorry you are feeling ill.

I slept alot last night, still tired, hopefully will feel better after some food. 
Have alot of writing and can't concentrate!! AH!!


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Ysa.

Ahh well, here's to 2012 babies!!! Has a nice even ring to it for a mathematician like me.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, here's to hoping for 2012 babies!

I'm pretty sure I O'd, just not sure when.. Somewhere between CD20-CD22.. So if we do get our BFP, EDD is between January 1-3, 2012.. Which could still very well turn out to be a 2011 baby..


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry the witch got you Tracey.. maybe using nothing will be what it takes.. :) at least now you can have a nice glass of wine.. 

AFM-went to the bathroom and few mins ago and had two spots of pink on the tp.. just tiny spots.. me hoping its ib... but then maybe its af getting ready to come.. who knows.. Im still hopefull.. normally af starts of brown now, af my mc.. so we will see..

Fxed for you Ysa.. and that 2011 or New Year baby!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sounds good logan, fx'ed!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa, Im trying not to get too hopefull.. buts its hard.. Testing on Sunday at 10dpo so hopefully that will long enough for a pos.. if Im gonna get one.. lol.. im only 6dpo way to early yet for af.. but after my mc my cycles have been a bit crazy..


----------



## Traskey

Oh good luck Logan! Not long to wait now. 

Ysa, looking at your chart you will have ov on cd 20 or 21. FF will probably confirm that for you tomorrow. Good luck to you too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sigh. I missed you ladies... is that weird? 
Logan, I hope hope hope this is it for you!! Yeah, I saw "vivid dreams" in your ticker after I wrote that post... pretty crazy... Oh, I hope the spotting is IB. Too soon for AF. 
Andrea, love the bump!! Woohoo!!! There's no hiding it now!! 
Ysa, yay for a New Year baby! You could give birth on 1-2-12!! Sorry you don't feel well. :(
Tracey, sorry about AF. :( It stinks, doesn't it? Good luck for the next cycle. :hugs:
Stacey, worms? Ick!! Is your ankle okay? 
AFM... a little emotional today... cried watching my son play 'cause he's just getting too big. And hungry... but I think these are normal pms symptoms for me... I _think_... Anyway, my new glasses are in, so I get to go pick them up. Yay! Oh, and my shopping trip was uneventful. I think I'm just too old to wear the new styles. Boo.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. Im hopefull.. but we will see.. thats all I can do is wait till sunday and test...


----------



## sept10

ohh..logan...fx'd for ib spotting!!!!

only 5dpo and i'm getting inpatient....think its because i thought i was gonna be bout 10dpo by now....boo!!! 

love the bump andrea.....has everyone guessed or are you managing to keep it covered up at work??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah, I know what you mean. 
I am fighting a tremendous urge to pee on something!! 
(I love that there are a few of us all in the TWW together. Yay!)


----------



## sspencer99

Tracey im SORRY :WITCH: GOT YOU TODAY :hugs:

YASA SOZ UR FEELING ILL :hugs:

LOGAN YAY THAT SOUNDS GREAT :thumbup:


I NEED TO CATCH SOME ZZZS WORKING BOUT 10HRS TOMORRA :wacko::wacko:

WELL IM FEELING A LILL PANTS AS THERE IS JUST NO SYMPTOMS FOR ME :cry: IM TYING TO FIND SOME BUT THERE ARE JUST NONE 
AND TO TOP THAT OFF MY CAT IS DEFFO PREGGERS NOW THAT MEANS IM GOING TO HAVE TO FEED HER MEAT EVERY DAY ON TOP OF HER DRY FOOD WICH SHE TURNS HER NOSE TO SINCE SHE COME OFF IAMS 

XX


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- maybe the other ticker is right, and you're still waiting to O? Or, maybe NO symptoms is your symptom. Anyway, 5 dpo is really early to have symptoms and the only reason I say I have any is because I'm nuts. :wacko: FX'd for you.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

how many DPO are you Stacey? Which ticker are you going by?


----------



## sspencer99

Im going by 5dpo is ive deffo had the ov cramps 
but who knows will still keep doing the deed 

jen you think your nuts im really not all there upstairs just ask dh lol 

b4 i mc i kept burping n had really sore bbs ive never had sore bbs before 
aww who knows if i dont fall this cycle im going all out pree seed soya isaoflavones pregcare the lot 
xx


----------



## sspencer99

AmaryllisRed said:


> the only reason I say I have any is because I'm nuts. :wacko: FX'd for you.

:rofl:
WE MUST HAVE FALEN FROM THE SAME TREE :shipw:


----------



## DrGomps

well 5dpo is still early to have symptoms. 

Sarah, everyone knows at work. Cats out of the bag. so to speak.


----------



## sspencer99

I know but i want symptoms :brat: 
Lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha Stacey, just wait until you have morning sickness and acne and you cry at the drop of a hat and you're so tired you can't even stand up for more than five minutes. :)
Anyway, somebody had no symptoms... Rachel, maybe? I'm too lazy to go back and look... but one of our crew had no symptoms and got bfp anyway... so there's _always_ hope!!!


----------



## sspencer99

:kiss:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OH just left for the weekend :(

He always plans these big hunts, once a year for Turkey.. So I won't see him again until Sunday :cry: I hate that he leaves me alone for that long.. I'm such a chicken at night time.. At least my SIL will be coming over Friday night to keep me company..

I think I'm going to grab some Subway for dinner... I don't see the point in just cooking for 1 person, especially cause I'm still not feeling well.. Just going to chill out & watch TLC probably tonight, get caught up on all my pre-recorded baby shows!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry your DH is going to be gone. We still haven't decided if one or both of us is going to north carolina and when. 

The acne and MS that comes with pregnancy sucks!! Oh and the fatigue, I just woke up from a nap!!!

Also, starting to get hungrier...lean cuisine is just not cutting it anymore for a meal!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, be sure to follow the food off that pyramid! :)

just got off the phone with the guy whose selling our 'dream home' and it turns out that he is actually a mortgage broker too! how cool is that??!! he's supposed to call us back on Friday with a 'proposal'.. hmm


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your day has gone well... Mine has been good.. went and got groceries and stopped to fill up my gas tank.. going garage saling on Saturday with my mom that should be fun.. :) look for some good deals.. :) 

I really hope its ib but who knows.. been feeling really happy today so yay for PMA.. but I will keep you all posted.. :) I also need to catch some zzzz as Im just plain tired today.. but its only 6 pm.. so still have to be up for awhile.. my dh is off work for the next 2 days.. so im happy about that.. its always fun to spend some time with family.. love it.. but hope your all having a good night..

Fxed for us all and much dust!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Evening, girls. I'm up waaaay past my bedtime and full of energy. I got home from church and had an email from my brother with some exciting news, and then I had to talk to him, and my mom, and my dad, and my friend from Delaware that's coming on Friday... so now... yeah, I don't feel much like doing housework. 
Logan-- yay for PMA!! Somehow I'm feeling it too...
Ysa-- good luck with the house-- how exciting!! Sorry about OH being gone... I know what you mean about being a chicken at night time. Be brave!! I had Subway today, too. Mmmm... :)
Andrea-- feed that baby!!! 
Well, goodnight, everyone! Another busy day tomorrow. :)


----------



## sept10

well put my temp in this morning and for some reason that i don't understand FF has moved my ovulation day from CD20 to CD21.........so i was 5dpo yesterda and complaining this was going slow and now today i'm still 5dpo!!!!!! haha...no idea whats going on.....


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yup it was me, I had no symptoms whatsoever so don't worry too much if you don't have loads of symptoms, you could still get a BFP :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, slow morning!! Where is everyone? 
Cramps today... haven't checked Logan's ticker yet!! Had a strange dream last night, but at least it wasn't scary. The twitching is still there, off and on. I really hope this is a good sign, but I don't want to get my hopes up. At least I'm finally 7 dpo, so the symptoms feel more justified. 
Sarah, the only reason I could think of that FF moved your crosshairs is that a +ve OPK indicates not that you've o'd, but that you're about to, right? So going by that, it would make more sense to o the day after your +ve OPK, and now that you had another high temp, that makes three temps above your coverline. 
That probably doesn't make sense the way I explained it. Sorry. :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Temp dipped this morning.. :( Now I deff have no idea what's going on.. Although, i took my temp 20 min early & I kept waking up last nigt cause I was lonely w/o OH.. I have nooo idea if any of that has any bearing but I'm not real happy. Just when I thought I had it figured out :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, FX'ed the twitching is a good sign! sounds promising anyway :)


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, based on your chart, 5DPO makes sense. now its frustrating though!!

Logan, keep up the PMA!!! I love garage sales!! Unfortunately, living in a high rise, we don't have garages, but there are 3 high rises that are apart of einstein housing so we are having a court sale in may. I am actually going to look for baby stuff. 

Jen, yay for good news!! How are you feeling? still getting twinges...hopefully this is your lucky month!! :D
AFM, I sort of went off on a rant in my diary...just not my week I guess. Baby is fine, found the heartbeat quickly. 12 days until my scan!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, if you didn't sleep soundly, you could discard that temp. I didn't sleep well either...peeing all the time, DH snoring, cat attacking my bare foot (he was just playing and normally I have a comforter between us. Then the cat was whining for food!!! I am a grumpy gomps today!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I wouldn't worry about the temp this morning. First off, it was clearly a rough night for you, with OH being away. And second, men are heat machines. If you're used to having him in bed with you, of course your temp is going to be lower when he's gone. Don't worry. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ysa, I wouldn't worry about the temp this morning. First off, it was clearly a rough night for you, with OH being away. *And second, men are heat machines. If you're used to having him in bed with you, of course your temp is going to be lower when he's gone.* Don't worry. :)

Hmmm, didn't think of it that way.. hopefully I sleep well the rest of this weekend cause that's the only indicator I have to whether or not I've O'd.. OPK's are still showing a neg..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, like Andrea said, you can always discard the temp. I would wait 'til the weekend is over, and if you get better temps again when OH comes back and FF moves your O to where you think it doesn't belong, you can just override it. :)


----------



## DrGomps

men totally are heat machines!! nicely put Jen!!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... Hope your all doing well..

I also slept terrible last night.. kept waking up.. my daughter slept rough.. slept till 3 in her crib and woke up so I brought her into bed then she didnt feel like sleeping again.. ugh.. Woke up once to go to the bathroom which I usually never do.. and was starving in the middle of the night.. so if im not preggers I need to figure that one out.. lol.. 

Ysa-I dont know much about temping but I agree.. :)

Andrea-Im trying to keep the PMA, yesterday I felt like the PMA queen, not so much today..

Jen-hope this is your month all the symtoms are right on..

AFM-7dpo today.. and feeling so much more doubtful.. yesterday I felt for sure I was pregnant and now today Im completely second guessing myself.. Hope my PMA returns by the weekend.. :(


----------



## DrGomps

I am feeling awful today, lots of cramps, pain in my head and back!! UGH!! ANd I feel fat and ugly. Probably all the stress plus hormones!! Help!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- I really hope this is it for both of us!! I was hungry in the middle of the night either last night or the night before... Couldn't wait to scarf down breakfast! I see your ticker says tender breasts... anything? That's usually an easy one, 'cause I think when you're TTC, you read the words "tender breasts" and yours start to hurt. Or is that just me? :)
Mine did hurt this morning, but that's nothing new for me. 
So I went to my appt this morning and the lady I met with is due in August. She has a little boy my son's age and an older son, and she's having a girl. I have to admit, when I first walked into the room and saw her, I almost cried. No, really. But then she was so nice and I got happy again.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea!! No, don't feel fat and ugly!! 
Get yourself a cute new maternity shirt that makes you feel pretty and awesome!! And give that baby some jelly beans. Starbust are the best, scientifically, for baby growth. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Jen.. yeah they have been hurting for the last few days.. the chest that is.. and im tired... still hopefull.. just need my PMA back.. maybe if the sun was out.. and it was warm and nice.. and I think we all make up some symptoms.. lol Hope this is our month.. our due dates would be almost identical.. lol

Andrea-dont feel fat.. I do know how you feel.. when things start to not fit but your still too small for maternity clothes..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Hey Jen.. yeah they have been hurting for the last few days.. the chest that is.. and im tired... still hopefull.. just need my PMA back.. maybe if the sun was out.. and it was warm and nice.. and I think we all make up some symptoms.. lol Hope this is our month.. our due dates would be almost identical.. lol
> 
> Andrea-dont feel fat.. I do know how you feel.. when things start to not fit but your still too small for maternity clothes..

I'll try to have enough PMA for both of us until yours comes back. It's actually a really nice day here, today; sunny and 60s. 

Ohhhh, I remember how you feel when nothing fits... And actually, in my experience, it's hard to find maternity pants that fit really well until you're in the last tri. Early on, I got a pair that had elastic in the waist but no belly-thing (that half-circle thing of material in the front-- iykwim), and they never fit right. Oooh but I loved my maternity jeans I had towards the end. I got them from Motherhood (the best place for maternity stuff, by far), and I had a black pair and a blue pair, and I wore the heck out of those!! 
:( 
Wow. I really miss being pregnant. :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Is a gurgling abdomen a symptom of anything? 
:rofl:
Mine is talking to me... and it's not hungry... I just fed it... hahaha


----------



## lilrojo

Hey Jen.. thanks for keeping the PMA up.. its in the lower 40s and rainy and windy here.. wish it was sunny and 60.. I went shopping with my sister who is preggo and I got sick feeling when we first went in.. they have cleaning wipes for the carts and the smell made me sick.. bla.. and I was soo hot in there.. but anyways.. just ate some and im still hungry.. hope im preggo so I dont get fat.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just got suddenly exhausted a few minutes ago. Yay for fatigue!! (haha) 
Andrea-- I just saw on TV where they're trying to pass a law that would allow special parking in NYC for pregnant women!! That would be cool. 
Do you have this anywhere in the UK? I have never heard of it before in the states.


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys soz not been around just done 11hr shift im knackerd lol

well sser me ive got hundreds of spots come up in my hair line n cramps on left n rite side are cramps there normal 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, that is cool. But most new yorkers don't drive. We cab it, or take subway/buses. If I want a car I rent a zip car one by the hour.

Had an exhausting days of revisions. Paper is done. Boss is a crazy rude bitch. We have been fighting about this one paragraph for an hour and now she is refusing to read the rest of the paper. I had a post-doc read it and another professor. Can't believe my own "mentor" won't even read my paper. Ugh. I am going home. I have to do my taxes...AH!! and add all the references to the reference software to make the ref page. Luckily nothing that takes too much brain power, cuz mine is fried. I have some starburst jelly beans at home though. :D

I am sorry I have been ranting and grumpy ladies...just a hard week. It will all be over tomorrow at 5pm! Well, until May 9th!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- I'm knackered too!!! At least it's almost Friday! 
I am so emotional today. Once, Thomas told me, "I wish we could have a baby." Out of nowhere. Then I cried to a whole song on the radio and couldn't stop when it was over. Then I got Thomas this tiny little rubber baby out of a 25 cent machine at the grocery store (his choice) and he goes, "Mom, I like babies. Do you like babies?" 
Seriously, he sets me up for it! 
So now I've got to give him a bath, put him to bed, and clean up my mess of a house! Another busy day tomorrow! 
How has everyone been?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Andrea, after I wrote that, I was thinking about it, and I was like... they probably don't even have a car... it's silly, but you forget that when you don't live in a big city. The last couple times we went to NYC, we left our cars at the hotel and took the NJ transit and the subway. Much easier-- and much more authentic. :)
You say until May 9th-- does that mean school will be over for you until then? THAT would be a nice break. 
That woman... how immature to refuse to read the rest of the paper... grow up crazy lady... Grr.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. I could really use a nap.. lol.. how crazy would I be to test tomorrow.. if it was ib would a test register pos after 2 days.. lol look at me considering testing tom already..


----------



## DrGomps

Aw, Jen. If only Thomas knew how much you wanted another baby!!


Logan, I got a faint positive at 9 DPO. 

May 9th is the day I defend my proposal that I am turning in tomorrow. It basically decides if I can stay in the program and move to phd candidate status or whether I get kicked out. Don't think I will get kicked out, but its still nerve wracking.

Having lots of cramping/twinges today. Think its a growing day!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I want a nap, too. I just put Thomas to bed and I'm thinking about going to lie down before starting in on my housework. But I want to get everything done so I can watch the new Paul Reiser show (LOVE Mad About You) and then The Office. I guess it's better if I hurry up and do everything so I can relax the rest of the night. 
Andrea, I know... he has no idea... I have no idea how you explain having a baby to a 3yo, but I hope I have the need to find out! 
I'm sure your paper and everything will be just fine. And soon, you really will be Dr Gomps!! Mama Dr Gomps. :):)
Logan, don't do it. Whatever happened to holding out until Sunday? 
Haha I have been looking at my pee cup longingly every time I go in the bathroom... I'm completely and utterly nuts. I may not make it that long either. I'm trying to remember how many tests I have... maybe four or five? Only a crazy lady regularly buys pregnancy tests with all her other groceries, huh? :wacko: That's me! I'm that lady! :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha... Jen Im usually that lady too.. but I got two boxes one FRER and the other Clearblue Digi.. so thats all Im buying this month.. 3FRER.. so I could test at 8-9-10.. haha.. someone talk some sanity into me.. 

tomorrow will be 6 days sooner tho... hmmm...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Don't do it!!!!!! 
I have four Answer ept's and two digi's. (And a jumbo pack of Always in case things go the _other_ way.) 
Seriously, though, don't do it. Read the percentages. Like 0.06% of pregnant women get a +ve test that early. 
With all that being said, I'm feeling very positive for you this cycle. :thumbup:
Now go give your tests to the neighbor until Sunday. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen.. Im sure the POAS will take over come morning.. lol.. I wish I was stronger..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, you ladies crack me up!

Andrea, your a brave one cutting it so close to file your taxes! mine were done mid February..

AFM, just got home from church, to a very lonely, quiet house. I think I will go pull ot the Rocky Road Ice cream in my freezer & watch some more baby shows tonight.. Can't wait until tomorrow night, I have 'game night' at a friends house & i will actually have company the rest of the weekend! SIL was kind enough to volunteer to spend her weekend w/ me.. :) IDK why she does it, we only have 1 bed in our house & I snuggle in my sleep.. I feel bad for her :haha: i'll probably wake up saturday morning with my arm wrapped around her. At least we like eachother, she's almost like a real sister to me. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Ysa, that's so sweet... it will be nice to have company until Jesse comes back. 
I did my taxes in Feb, too... I sort of enjoy it. :cough:NERD:cough:
Logan, NOOOOOO!!! 
Where's the smiley that rips the hpt away from the other smiley in slow-motion?


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. we need one of them dont we..

Yay for not being alone Ysa.. and a snuggle buddy.. lol..

I also did my taxes in Feb.. Tisk Tisk Andrea.. 

I just feel the hpts calling out my name already..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies xxx


----------



## sspencer99

oh jen forgot i cried at eva cassidy song bird on my way home from work last nite lol x


----------



## DrGomps

oooh stacey good symptom!! I can't really say anything to you logan because I also tested at 8DPO. But if was bfn.

I know I am bad about the taxes...honestly, its just laziness. My husband and I file separately though, so it won't be that hard...going to do it now!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, I don't know that song... not that it matters, 'cause if you're like me, it doesn't even have to be a sad song... :)
Andrea, you know that's actually encouraging that you poas at 8 dpo and it was bfn. Proof that a bfn can turn into a bfp! 
I bet Logan is debating right now, "To pee or not to pee..."


----------



## DrGomps

oh and something really annoying about NYC, that you ladies may not have known, we have CITY income tax. Yeah. Great eh?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning Ladies :) I got crosshairs this morning.. There dotted.. Still trying to understand what that means but they're there! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> oh and something really annoying about NYC, that you ladies may not have known, we have CITY income tax. Yeah. Great eh?

Really? That is annoying!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, the dotted line means FF isn't sure... maybe because of the +ve hpt's? or maybe because of that discarded low temp yesterday. I would see if you move that one up around 97.0 and make it un-discarded if maybe the crosshairs will change to solid? Haha see what you started? I always wanna play around with the chart now and see what it will do! 
Andrea, we have city income tax, too. Because my dad lives in a city (where they have to pay taxes) but works in a township (where they don't take local tax out of his pay) he always ends up owing a bunch to the city. Ugh. Lucky for us, we live in a township AND my hubby works in a township. So we never have to worry about it. 
Everyone has to pay state income tax, though, right? 
Do you pay income tax in the UK?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

We pay State Income Tax.. Maybe they have City income tax down in South Florida? I don't remember.. But I don't remember being asked that questions when I filed recently..

Oh, Jen.. Now I wish I wouldn't have done that.. :haha: It changed my O date to CD21 & lowered my coverline a bit.. how confusing!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm... what if you put in another high-ish temp for tomorrow? Maybe then?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

keeps O date at CD22, nothing changes...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Grrr. Now how is a regular lay-woman, with no fancy-schmancy technology, supposed to know if and when she ovulated, when FF, with all its advanced detection software, can't even be sure? Sigh. 
Oh, btw, apparently six states prohibit city taxes, including Calif and Fla. Hm. I learned something new today. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I guess either way, at least I know that I've O'd.. My bb's feel full this morning & that seems to be a pattern that kicks in a few days after.. Only thing I regret is not using the soft cups (except for 1 day) & not laying in bed after DTD.. I pretty much jumped up & cleaned myself off right after so I didn't give the :spermy: enough time to make it where they needed to.. Ahh well, we'll see what happens in the next week & half or so.. I really don't want to test early this go around, I just want to wait it out.

ETA: I can't believe I'm in the TWW! it's never felt so good.. I know I O'd only a couple days later than last cycle, but from a few days ago not kowing what was going on & where I was & missing testing with my OPK's for a few days.. It feels really good now. :)


----------



## DrGomps

yeah we still have to pay state....no refunds for me, but didnt think I would get one this year...I will next year with the LO....unless husband claims it....he may since he makes much more then I do.


----------



## DrGomps

yay for oing ysatis!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! I can't believe you're in the TWW, either!! If you really did O on the 12th, you're only 5 days behind me and Logan... and if your LP is 14 days, you'll start AF on the 26th... right around the same time I'm due to start... YAY!! Of course, the better thing would be that we don't get AF and we're all bump buddies. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, FX'ed that's the case! Last month my LP was 13 days.. So we'll see what it is this month, or maybe not? :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hope not!! :)
Ugh. I'm sooooo tired. I just took the laundry downstairs and put it in the washer and came back up and had to sit down. And I'm having cramps. 
Please, please, please, let those be symptoms!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

maybe implantation..?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

They were actually really really faint and went away quickly... so quickly that I forgot I had them! 
Maybe... :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmmm.. fx'ed it was implantation... I wonder how Logan's doing.. wondering about her test she was going to take this morning...

I keep day dreaming about a nursery & how it would look in this house that I want.. I think I might be going mental w/ all this TTC.. Ugh


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies boss finally gone so im here now lol 

yay yasa for oing woopp 

jen let hope it is woo 

i had some sharp pains in my belly but as quick as they came they went arrhhh confused.com 
x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay for symptoms Jen & Stacey! hopefully this is it!!


----------



## sspencer99

i hope so or maybe im actually ovulating now lol 
gosh how confusing is it after mc to get back on track 

well on top of my vit b complex multi vits and iron 
i have now got garlic, pregie care and evening primrose oil 
and will prob go on to soya iso 
i rattle when i walk lol xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Yay for oing Ysa.. Fxed for you...

Well I didnt test.. I dont know how I resisted but I did.. I sat there thinking about it until I just couldnt hold it anymore lol... my boobs are hurting so bad... ugh..and so are my poor nips.. my fxed.. Im testing tomorrow morning for sure... lol at 9dpo.. I have one pimple though that came overnight or something.. ugh which is saying maybe af.. we will see.. 

Fxed they are symptoms for us all!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

proud of you for not testing yet Logan, shows a lot of self control, something I'm not too sure that I'll have when it comes down to it,but i'm really really hoping for this month :)


----------



## sspencer99

:bodyb:good on you logan for not testing :bodyb:


----------



## DrGomps

wow...way to go logan!! I got the faintest of a bfp on 9 DPO...so hopefully you do too!! 

:D

Great symptoms ladies...definitely will be some more preggo eggos on this thread soon!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, woohoo for not testing!! Good luck tomorrow... but don't get too down if it's a bfn so early. 
Oh, and your ticker says backache for 8 dpo... not today, but my back was KILLING me last night. 
And suddenly I am just sooooo tired. I could really fall asleep sitting here. Luckily DS was up at 6, and we are going out tonight... which means NAP today!!! :yipee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, your last blog entry made me chuckle to myself. :haha: Not sure if that's what it was intended for, but I like your personality & your 'blunt-ness', especially that last paragraph :) :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks! Hey, I do what I can. :)
I try to use my blog when I have things to say that aren't really appropriate to say here. I tend to be somewhat sarcastic... and not everyone appreciates that. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Jen u do have a gsoh ur blog is great xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, that' what it is! I couldn't figure out the word.. :dohh: I love your sarcasm! :)


----------



## sept10

i wanna poas but ff keeps changing its mind and i'm only 6dpo...obviously this is nothing to do with my body or anything...its all ff fault!!!


----------



## sspencer99

:rain: sarah dont do it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, I was just reading your blog.. if you got your positive OPK on Wednesday & Thursday then I think you O'd between Thursday & Saturday, cause the OPK's predict O 24-48 hours out.. So I think you DTD when it was most important & you should be good :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

me hopes sooo xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... Im soo tired... I will b back later... gonna rest..


----------



## sspencer99

just took n opk there was a very fait line maybe evap ??? so i think i did o and same as my last 2 cycles my pee has been cloudy lol 

to those who watch eastenders how good was kat and ronnie kats acting was brilliant x


----------



## babydustcass

yay for great symptoms ladies, i feel some more BFPs coming on this month!!! 

Hope you are all ok!!

Filming went reasonibly well and we are all finished now! Hope to have lots of time next week to catch up with you all. 

Logan, goodluck hun for testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie!! Glad everything went well and you're finished. We've missed you! 
I maybe already said this, but happy 8 weeks!! How are you feeling?


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-I dont think you can have evaps on OPKs.. there is always some LH in your system.. I believe evaps are only on HPTs..

Cassie-Hey happy it all went well and glad to see you back.. and Thanks for the luck..

Im feeling good again.. tired.. and still have alot of watery creamy cm.. so we will see what tom morning says.. will prob not post till later as going out right away in the moring but if its pos I will try to let u all know.. :)

Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!!


----------



## sspencer99

Oh well at least thT exPlains there was a line lop

Logan I've been having watery creamy stuff to lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

booo FF removed my crosshairs.. temps not looking so good, I think anyway.. they're slowly dropping..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, did you wake up alot last night? Its really that last temp that FF has a problem with I think. 

Logan, eagerly waiting your results. Cant wait to see whos next.

Turned in my paper yesterday, felt good.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- Hm... isn't it too soon for AF? I mean, I know it's hard to know for sure, but... maybe the temp drop is because your body geared up to O and then didn't? I don't know... it's got to be confusing for you... Here's hoping you get it figured out! 
Logan-- did you test? 
How is everyone else doing? 
I felt so pregnant last night... I don't know why... this morning it's gone away. I almost poas myself, but I know it would be -ve, and I might as well wait until Mon instead of wasting a test. 
Our concert last night was awesome, and all my friends and family had a fantastic time!! Now I have to drive my friends to the airport. :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Andrea, for turning that thing in!! Bet that was a huge weight lifted off your shoulders! Now you can relax a little! Did you get your taxes done?


----------



## DrGomps

what concert Jen? Sorry if you mentioned it early and I am having a brain fart, I was pretty much dead to the world yesterday. I have a good feeling about you this cycle? 

I just posted a long rant in my journal about editing my paper that I turned in yesterday.
I did finish my taxes, thought they were due yesterday, but was happy to learn that they weren't due until the 18th. WoohoO!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Jen, I am really annoyed, xanga used to give me an email whenever you posted something and now it doesn't. SO I realized I was quite behind!! Whoops!!


Cassie, can we see the film??? Hehehe. how are you feeling??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, we went to see Rockapella. They are a five-man a cappella group. I've seen them forty times. :blush: Last night I took Thomas to see them (his second time) and my dad and his gf (their first) and my mom and my brother. And my friends came in from Chicago, Tennessee, and Delaware. We had the best time, and all the guys talked to Thomas... it was awesome. They play NYC fairly often-- BB King's most summers and Florence Gould Hall most winters. You should definitely check them out if you ever get the chance. 
I have a good feeling about me this cycle, too, but I'm trying really hard not to. I don't want to get crushed again. 
How is everyone doing? I know Saturdays are usually slow around here... I just got back from taking my friends to the airport. Thomas thought it was pretty cool, but he didn't get to see any planes taking off. THAT he would've loved.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. I want to poas .so. .bad.. I have no willpower.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so tested this morning and it looked negative.. so me wanting to pee on something more, I tested on an OPK, the digital kind and it came back with a smiley.. my last preg. I tested opk and then hpt, opk by accident.. and it was pos. so dont know if I should test again tonight.. or wait till morning.. what do you all think.. 

I searched the web and couldnt find anything about a positive opk before af..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, very promising!!! your LH should not go up again before AF!!! What kind of test did you use??? anything less then a frer/answer expect a bfn!! On IC's I didn't get a good one until 14 DPO.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan!!!! Noooooo don't leave us hanging!!! Where did you go???
From what I hear, a +ve OPK when you're almost due for AF means you're probably pregnant!!! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA the suspense is KILLING me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey I used a FRER this morning.. but I only had maybe 5 hours of sleep last night.. so IDK.. I used my clearblue digital opk and was surprised to see a smiley.. just wanted to pee on another stick.. lol.. I just dont know if I should retest with another FRER or wait till morning..


----------



## DrGomps

me too!! 

Jen, that rockapella sounds pretty cool.


----------



## DrGomps

spent a good part of the day reorganizing my closet, I was very optimisitc before in the clothes that I thought I would fit this spring/summer. I just tried everything on and just about every bottom doesn't fit!! time to go shopping!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo, shopping! 
Andrea, yes, Rockapella is awesome. I have a friend who will see them for the 200th time by the end of this year. She's not crazy; I promise. :)
Sigh... Logan... as much as I am dying to know, you should probably wait for FMU... it'll only be 10 dpo, right? 
This is driving me crazy... I just don't know why else an opk would be +ve... do you have another opk you could use, to see if you get another smiley?


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I have a couple more.. I honestly feel that im preggo but a neg this morning.. my chest is killing me though.. and im super tired.. I yeah only 10dpo.. in the morning.. I just dont know what to do..


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for writing on the other thread Jen.. Your sooo sweet.. I really want this too.. for all of us.. Im so scared though too.. I miscarried at 12 weeks.. and know I will be a wreck until then.. if I am


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, thanks. :hugs: 
I tried to say something eloquent and inspirational, but I actually started to cry. So... :hugs: and I'll leave it at that. 

I'm bloated. 
I'm blaming pregnancy and not the pizza and pop I had for dinner.


----------



## lilrojo

I blame pregnancy too.. :) so when are you testing?? Not May 2nd lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes!! May 2nd!! :rofl:
Maybe tomorrow. 
But probably, rather than waste a test, I'll just wait until my dr's appt on Monday. Although it's at 4 pm, so they won't have fmu... and even though I'll be 11 dpo, it'll still be 6-8 days before expected AF. I don't know how sensitive the dr's tests are. They maybe won't be able to tell me anything. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Im testing tomorrow again..10dpo. .with FMU.. fxed for a BFP..


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies 
how are we all?

logan i had a Poss opk in my first cycle n one the other day although very fait ???
test again today im not going to test till af is well n truly late

i went an saw the hurly burly show up town last nite it was utterly breath taking n very raunchy 

xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

ff has given me cross thingys n told me i oed on wed i hope not as i have actually not been in the mood for it xxx


----------



## Traskey

Good luck to everyone that's testing or about to. Will be checking in to see how you get on!

Enjoy the sunshine today (if you have some).


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, Maybe if you discard those low temps it will say you oed after your positive OPK!

Logan, GL this morning! I got a positive with FMU with FRER at 10 DPO.

Tracey, looks like the weather is clear here too!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- what's up? 
Stacey-- what's a hurly burly show? Is that like a burlesque show? 
Not sunny here, but not rainy either. Just windy. 
Feeling bloated and gassy and mildly crampy today. So far, no backache like Logan's ticker says. :( Sort of not feeling it today. Bleh.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, it gives me hope that I've had a pretty bad headache the last few days. Last cycle, I had a headache around o time but not 6-8 days before AF. I know headache can be PMS, but I'm going to be positive about it.


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah, I didn't have a backache...seems like an odd symptom. Headache, dizziness, yeah! Still have that...and nausea has been up the past few days! :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, the nausea should be going away!!! Hopefully it's gone in a week or two! 

Ugh, I feel hungover the last few mornings. I'm up maybe an hour or two and I'm running for the tylenol. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Great sign Jen, I feel like I am hungover most of the time!!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Well thinking the opk was a fluke or something.. cuz another BFN this morning.. so pretty sure Im out.. just waiting on af to show up now.. should be here by thurs at the latest..

Im feeling so down and just want to give up...how can your body fool you into symptoms and then give you nothing.. I just dont know how much more of this I can do.. having a mc sucked now months of ttc again and nothing..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, sorry about the bfn, but you are so not out yet!!! Its only 10 DPO. And everyone's body is different. Are you going to wait to test again if AF is late? Do you remember with DD what dpo you were when you got the positive test?


----------



## lilrojo

With my daughter it was positive at 10dpo.. with my mc.. I didnt realize I was preg took a test early and it was neg. then I tested again at i think 16 0r 17 and it was positive..


----------



## sept10

Logan - sorry bout the BFNs but your not our yet!
Jen - great symptoms...FX'd!!!!! 

Had a lovely day yesterday at a friends wedding, felt a bit hung over this morning even though i only had 1 glass of champayne and half a glass of wine....slept in which is really unlike me but energy is back now.....gave the decking a second coat and need to crack on now with the house work...only 8dpo.....soooooo slllllloooooowwwwww!!!!!!

GL everyone if your testing soon xx


----------



## lilrojo

so Im thinking that maybe I am out.. went to the bathroom and had some blood when I wiped so pretty sure af will show today or tomorrow.. but im thinking today..


----------



## DrGomps

do you normally have a short LP?? sorry huN!! hope she doesnt show!!


----------



## lilrojo

My lp has been off the the last 4 cycles.. since my mc.. been 11-9 days... I just dont know what to do anymore.. been using opks for the last 4 months and nothing is happening yet.. dont know if I have it in me to keep trying.. I mean i want another baby but this is going well.. now its just to I want to go back of bcp.. or try to get a fertility monitor or what..


----------



## DrGomps

dont go back on bcp, that will put your further from your goal and make your cycles even more funky!! Hang in there, you aren't out yet!!


----------



## lilrojo

I am out.. af is here.. cycle 5..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan... I've not given up hope for you yet. You're only 10 dpo-- it could be IB, right? Some women get fairly heavy IB. Sigh. I've still got FX'd for you. Whatever happens, don't give up. We stick together. :hugs:
Sarah... yay for hangovers! :rofl: 
I had some coke with lunch, which I never ever drink because caffeine gives me migraines and palpitations, but my head was just killing me. I told my friend the OB nurse that I had a headache that wouldn't go away, and she said, is it hormonal? I said I hope so! Now I'm a bit nauseous, but that could be the headache and/or the caffeine. About to lie down for awhile, though. DS went to grandma's. I looooove lazy Sundays.


----------



## sspencer99

Logan I'm sorry babes:hugs: 
And everything was sounding great are u sure it af 
Xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

I guess im not totally sure.. since my mc things have been so crazy with my cycles.. the first one was the most normal.. you would think after 4 months I would be back to normal... last month started spotting brown on 9dpo.. then af showed... spotting some pink/red today.. so thinking af will start up.. she hasnt kicked in full force though yet.. so i guess i will have to wait it out.. today is 10dpo.. af due due on thurs..


----------



## sspencer99

I think that's when I'm due to 
Man thats crappy having cycles that do want they want and not what u want lol 
It would be much easier if were like mice they have sex an boom preggers 
Would not want to be one of Andreas mentally challenged ones thou 
Xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl:
Stacey, you always manage to crack me up. 
I dunno... being a mouse doesn't sound so bad right now... not so smart and get whacked in the end, but you get knocked up pretty easily... :haha:
Well, just came back from my mom's and had some nausea and carsickness... weird because I was driving. But it could be the caffeine. Who knows? I just want to find out already so I can move on with my life, you know? 
How is everyone else doing? I hate how quiet it is around here on the weekends.


----------



## DrGomps

:rofl: Stacey you crack me up!!! But they do breed like crazy, so if I don't separate a female the day she gives birth, the male can impregnate her again that day and she will nurse her pups while pregnant for the next 3 weeks then give birth as soon as the next set are weaned!! 

Logan, if she isn't here in full force, you aren't out yet. that positive OPK gives me hope for you!!

Jen, sounds very promising. I also had the worst headache today. And dizziness. Riding on the subway/bus doesn't help with that. Now I need to do laundry but all i want to do is crawl into bed.

OH btw, in NYC, there is this amazing department store called century 21. Jen you may have been there before, its a discount store, but they have real high end high quality stuff and the most amazing prices. Well, I need some bras that fit. And they have fitting rooms where I know for a fact you can try on bathing suits, but guess what, you can't try on bras!! so I had to buy a few and see what works. Luckily DH works across the street from it so he can return what doesn't fit or I can go down and return it myself and visit with him. He took me out to a nice lunch at one of anthony bourdain's restaurants. Had some yummy duck! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've never heard of century 21. When I went in high school, we only shopped a little bit. We went to Orchard Street, and Chinatown, and I think the Mall of Manhattan? And a little bit on 5th ave, but not a bunch. After all, we were only in high school. :) When I went back as an adult, we haven't really shopped at all. We saw Rockapella at BB King's and Sean Altman (a former member of Rockapella) at the Knitting Factory. 
I hope I get to go back in a few years. I love that city. :)
I wonder why you can try on swimsuits and not bras... ??? 
Ooh, I bet Anthony Bourdain's restaurant is nice. I've never had duck before. Probably tastes like chicken? 
I have been so nauseous the last hour or so. I almost couldn't read Thomas his bedtime story. Then DH wanted to dtd, so that was good since we hadn't since fertile time. And then I was lying on my back with my legs up and a pillow under my hips and it was STILL falling out... Weird. I don't figure it matters now anyway, but I wonder why that happened. In my head I am telling myself that it's because my cervix is closed and the :spermy: couldn't get in. Doesn't your cervix close when you're pregnant? 
I am soooo tempted to test, but haven't. I'll still be crushed if it's BFN, and if it were BFP, I'd feel silly calling the dr tomorrow morning and saying, "I'm pregnant. Do you still want me to come in today?" 
Sigh. I just want to know.


----------



## DrGomps

your cervix does close and there is a mucus plug that is in place to block the :spermy:

duck is not at all like chicken, very fatty. Had some great duck in paris. duck l'organge. Probably my favorite!!

2 out of 3 of the bras fit. woohoo!! got some cute non-maternity tops that should last with me throughout. The summer fashion is very loose fitting clothes, which suites me just fine!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, so could be a good sign? Does that make sense that it would all leak out with nowhere to go? Or am I being a crazy ttc lady? (Go ahead and tell me. I can take it.)
I am really wanting some fast food. I mentioned it to DH and he told me to go in the kitchen and find myself something. But sometimes if I plant the idea, then he changes his mind. I really want a burger. 
I know what you mean about the roomy tops for the summer. When I went shopping, I saw a lot of that, and I didn't want to get any of them because anyone who knew I was ttc would incorrectly assume that I was now pregnant! But you're right, they'll be good to wear over your bump. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so thinking I may still be in yet.. the chest is still hurting pretty good and felt sick earlier.. could all be in my head though who knows.. the bleeding has stopped though so we will see if she comes full force tomorrow or not.. not sure whats up.. and my back is hurting.. who knows have to wait it out now.. till wed or thurs..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey girlies. 12:10am here, just crawled in bed & I've got loads to catch up on cause I've been busy this weekend & not had a chance to hop on really. I'll catch up tomorrow morning, but wanted to let you girls know that FF gave me my crosshairs back with this mornings temp (I just entered it now) so I'm really happy.  I'll be back on in the morning to catch up!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies quick question 
Yesterday morning I had woken up as id I had been out hard core clubbing and I had the worlds worst hangover 
But all I had done was go up town the the theatre and come home agIng
No drink no partying I feel better this morning still achy but not not as much ?????


----------



## Deethehippy

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. so thinking I may still be in yet.. the chest is still hurting pretty good and felt sick earlier.. could all be in my head though who knows.. the bleeding has stopped though so we will see if she comes full force tomorrow or not.. not sure whats up.. and my back is hurting.. who knows have to wait it out now.. till wed or thurs..

Lilrojo - i have tracked you down! LOL
How are you doing? I tested yesterday (BFN) :(
but my AF is not 'due' until about friday so i am hoping i tested too early for me (i tend to have a 16 day LP) 
Today i slept bad and have low achey back so AF could be just around the corner, also waves of nausea but i am sooooooo stressed about all this and so it could be that (also do get nausea most months now!)
FX to you hun, is the spotting gone now?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: welcome Dee! :) here's to hoping for your BFP! hopefully it was BFN just cause it was too early!!

Sarah, your chart is looking pretty good! FX'ed hun

Stacey, hopefully that hangover feel is a symptom for you & you cracked me up about that mouse thing :rofl:

Jen, I don't think the DR tests are that sensitive at all. when I went in, the nurse said 2 weeks after missed AF is generally when they can detect pregnancy, but i have no idea how many miu's it is.. either way, hopefully it's good news today!!

Logan, hopefully that bleeding was IB, it's so stressful cause you've just got to wait it out & hope it's a pregnancy sign/symptom and not AF trying to trick you -- last cycle was hell for me :-/.. anyway, FX'ed!!

Andrea, can't believe your almost 12 weeks!! eeek, my how time flies!! :)

AFM, couldn't take my temp this morning 'cause I slept through my alarm, I was soo tired, still am! ZZzzzz... Jesse came back early this weekend, he came back on Saturday & surprised me, so i was so happy to see him :) We had a memorial service at church for the commemoration of Jesus' death. that's something i look forward to every year & haven't missed since I was small.

Anyway, back to the TTC stuff -- I'm pretty sure I'm out this month, my bb's keep going back and forth from feeling slightly full/heavy to completely normal.. my temps aren't leaning towards pregnancy - they just seem so low.. I think my temp, had I of waken up at 5:30, when my alarm goes off would have been below my coverline cause when I woke up at 6:45, my temp was 96.8, which is my coverline.. so IDK what to think, just wait till tomorrow to temp again.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!! 
Hi, Dee!! 
Logan, I really hope this is it for you!! If the bleeding is gone now... FX'd it's IB!! 
Ysa-- Yay for crosshairs!! I wouldn't worry about the missed temp. So nice that Jesse came home early. :)
Stacey-- what is the deal with us and our non-alcoholic hangovers??!! Either we're all crazy or we're all pregnant. Or maybe both. :)
AFM... another headache this morning. It's not when I first wake up, but an hour or so later. BBs are a bit sore today, so I'm taking that as a good sign. And the last few days, I'm not hungry, not hungry, not hungry, then all of a sudden I'm famished!! Then I eat just a little bit and I'm full again. I dunno. 
Oh, and I have no idea how to check my cervix, but I think it's high, because I can't reach it. Unless I'm just missing it? Can you miss it? I mean... you can't like... pass it up, right? I mean... Okay, totally tmi here, but you just keep going until you feel it, right? 'Cause I'm not feeling anything. :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

well at least there are crosshairs Ysatis,

Logan Fx'ed it was bleeding from an over sensitive cervix or implantation. 

Stacey, I feel hungover most of the time. LOL!!

:hi: dee


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm not sure about checking your cervix & how that works.. hopefully someone else knows the answer.. I'll have a nosey around TTC section & see if there are any existing threads on it..


----------



## DrGomps

Don't hurt yourself Jen, I honestly, don't know how reliable it is to check your cervix. I never did!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Ladies :flower:
Sorry i didn't say hello and introduce myself before - how rude of me!
I am on stress factor 1 million today and was just trying to track down Lilrojo cus she was at same stage as me lol
I might test again in a little bit, trying to pluck up the courage!
Hope you are all ok in here :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm... and i can't find anything!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> hmm... and i can't find anything!

:rofl: 
:rofl:
:rofl:
Just like me looking for my cervix!!!!!! 
:rofl:


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!!! Jen. Its there, I assure you!!

Baby is sucking all the blood from me and leaving me none!! So dizzy/lightheaded and have been super pukey the last few days. I thought my symptoms were supposed to be getting better???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think maybe they get worse and worse and worse and then suddenly get better around week 13. 
I remember I quit my job right before first tri was over because it was killing me!! And then right after I quit, it eased up and I felt much better and I almost thought about going back and asking if I could have my job back. 2nd tri, my worst problem was sciatica, and my job was answering phones, so that wouldn't have mattered. 
Hang in there. I think you really will get relief around week 13.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

what's sciatica?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's shooting pain on your lower back on one side that makes it really hard to stand or walk. :( I get it sometimes around AF, and I had it pretty bad during pregnancy.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So Ysa, you don't think they'll tell me or be able to tell me if I'm pregnant? I guess every dr's office is different, but if yours said they couldn't tell you until 2 wks after missed AF... 
Hm. If they don't tell me, it will be really hard not to test before May 2. I've kind of given up on waiting so long because I felt so sure they would test me today. And now... I'm doubting it...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

How are you all.. Jen I know about the testing and the sciatica.. lol.. I had that bad in my third tri.. could barely walk sometimes.. lol.. 

put a liner in last night but there wasnt anything on it when I got up.. and just some brownish stuff when I went to the bathroom.. so just gonna see what the rest of the day brings I guess.. if I start bleeding again Im pretty sure im out.. but wait it out.. all i can do..

Hi Dee.. been negative tests as well.. had some bleeding yesterday so waiting it out to see if its ib or a lighter af..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FX'd still for you Logan!! 
I'm just ready for this stupid appt to be overwith already. I hate going to the gyno, unless I'm pregnant. It's so humiliating, you know? At this point, prego or no prego, I'll just be happy when it's over.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Im considering buying a cbfm.. so I can use that for the next few months if Im out.. which Im sure I am.. just have a feeling..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Isn't the whole thing just exhausting, in every way possible? I really don't know if I can do it anymore. Someone get a bfp this month and give me hope!!


----------



## sspencer99

hey girlies
welcome dee you should stick around this group is GREAT 

i have not stopped eating these past two days and i actually feel preggo wtf lol if im not on to next cycle but hopfully all my vits will boost me up for it lol 
i might test tomorrow lol soo much for waiting ai 

jen u deffo sound preggo but again i dont want to build you up for a fall 

this non alcholic hangover thing is not great at all im soo tired to early nite for me i think 
xxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I've heard many ppl on BnB say that DR's tests are no where near as sensitive, so I probably wouldn't expect a +ive at 11dpo with a DR test, sometimes it's so hard to get it that early with something more sensitive, but my fingers are crossed tightly for you!!

Does today seem like it's dragging or what??


----------



## sspencer99

ohh drs in the uk use our ic ones lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Grrr... well, maybe she'll have something more sensitive, and if not, well I'll just have to test myself. Seriously, I am tired, particularly in my arms and shoulders, and my bbs hurt, the left one especially. 
But how sure was I last cycle that I was pregnant? So sure. And I was wrong. 
Yes, this day is draaaaaaaaaaaagging! 
Blah. 
Time to make lunch. :)


----------



## DrGomps

think I need a lie down. Want to take the whole week for pesach...haaha. I am now orthodox. ;) So I can have the entire holiday (10 days) off!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, make sure you hold your urine, so its concentrated!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, holding it will be the best thing! Would it make it more concentrated if you didn't drink anything after maybe 1pm?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I was wondering about that... I usually drink a bunch of water before I go because I tend to get pee-shy!! I've always wondered what they test your pee for anyway, when you go for your regular appt... The lab tech might test it, even if it's not very sensitive, because she'll ask me if I'm still on BC because she has you sign a form when you're on it, saying you're aware of the cardiovascular risks.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

BC presents cardiovascular risks?? I didn't know that!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

I think i might be done ttc for a while.. I just dont think i can do it anymore.. gonna get back on bcp for a few months then start trying again..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, if you have any kind of heart problems, you're not supposed to take it. My particular brand warns against using it if you have arrhythmia, valve problems, high cholesterol, history of heart attack or blood clots, chest pain, high blood pressure, blah blah blah. 
I actually had a few of those right before I went on it, but I had tests done and they said I had a mild valve thing but my heart was actually working just fine. So I didn't tell my dr. Oops.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan!!! 
:hugs:
I know you have to do what's best for you... but... 
:cry:
I don't want you to go...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, what's pesach?


----------



## Deethehippy

Lilrojo - dont go hun, i am sad too today after getting my 12th BFN :(
We can't give up though! TTC cannot beat us! :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, did you start bleeding again? :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

I dont want to be done.. but this just keeps getting harder and harder.. every month that goes by and nothing.. I know it can take up to year for a normal couple to conceive.. but when your used to getting preg on the first try.. 5 months is just forever..

Yeah Ysa, Im out for sure.. af is here..

I think my lp is 10 days.. you count from ov to when you start bleeding right..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know it's tough.. And every passing month just gets harder & harder.. :hugs: I'm so sorry Logan :hugs:

yes, i believe day after O is LP day 1.

maybe you can try something different this month..? Like buy softcups? I used them last cycle, unfortunately my bean wasn't sticky, but it worked.. maybe just try something a little different...? :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i forgot to mention, I woke up this morning & I feel like my neck had a workout overnight.. It's not like the normal kink in your neck, & it mainly only hurts when I touch my muscles (on the right side).. i think i'm more like 8dpo - ticker is way off, but I'm really not sure, i think i did O on CD20 though.. which means AF is due on Saturday.. won't test until 4/26 if AF isn't here though, just to be sure I'm late.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I'm so sorry the :witch: is here. I understand how you feel. I don't know how people can go for a year or longer TTC. If this isn't it for me, I'm about to throw in the towel myself. But like Ysa said, maybe you can just try something different? Don't lose hope. 
This day just needs to be over already. Ugh. It doesn't help that it's been cloudy and rainy all day. I really want a nap, but I'd rather push through and put DS to bed early. That way, by the time I come back from my appt, it'll be time for dinner and bed.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, you can ntnp, see if that works for you!! But if you take those little pills, there is absolutely no way you will get that baby!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and birth control pills can cause really bad cardiovascular complications, I know a girl who got a blood clot who was on the Yaz, because she was training for a marathon at high altitudes. Birth control is evil!! But hey, it kept me baby free until now. 

oh and pesach=passover. SOrry!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah, I should've known. Passover is on my calendar. I used to be so jealous of the Jewish kids in school... they got so many extra days off. In NYC do they even have school on the Jewish holidays? 
I'm getting so nervous about my appt. I've pretty much given up on the idea that I'll find out, but now I'm just nervous about the regular exam stuff. I'm stress eating tortilla chips.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mmmm tortilla chips :)

do you guys have the restaurant Chillis? there my favorite :) I love their tortilla chips w/ salsa & ranch dip :)


----------



## babydustcass

Hey everyone!

Sorry logan that the witch came, I know this is hard. I found my three months hard enough, I just cannot imagine being here much longer. But i agree with Andrea, i think you should NTNP, sometimes the stress that comes with TTC can be a bc in itself and LOADS of couples find that if they relax about TTC is happens. Its strange but Ive really seen it work. Just think if you go on bc, there is no way its gonna happen and if you decide in a couple of month that you do want to start again (because lets face it babe we all know you really want this) Then your cycles may be messed up. 
I hope you find the right answer for you, we are all here for you no matter what you decide but would really miss you if you went. I dont want you to go. You will get your sticky bean hun, you will!

Andrea, Look at your lovely bump! Mine is a fairly little. I will take a pic later and I NEED to update my blog before I start forgetting whats been happening. Just so much has been happening its been hard to keep up with everything!
Ive got to go shopping for Bra's, I had some bigger bra's that my mum had got me for 2 christmas' ago and at the time she way over estimated. I had to remind her not everyone in the family is so gifted lol, but now they are fitting a treat and its nice to be able to finally get some use out of them. Smiling smug here at my new boobs and that I kept them.
I also have bee shopping for new jeans and trousers as none of mine are fitting me anymore, super tight and i think i have gained about 10lbs now... id gained 8lbs the last time i checked 2 weeks ago. 

I might be able to show you some of the tutorial once we have edited and the trailer is out... do not laugh at me. Ill have to apologise in advance for the rough look i was sporting that week. very early mornings, late nights and total stress do not go down well in the first tri :( 
The morning sickness has visited a couple of times but thankfully not too much, ive been nauseous every morning though so the ginger biscuits are right by my bed side. 

Has everyone been enjoying the warmer weather, not sure if its warm by now where everyone is... its been glorious this weekend where I am. I am so glad for warmer weather, so sick of the cold BUT i am loving the cold nights :D

so who is testing next? xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> mmmm tortilla chips :)
> 
> do you guys have the restaurant Chillis? there my favorite :) I love their tortilla chips w/ salsa & ranch dip :)

Yes, but not in my town. It's like a half hour drive, so I've only been there once, in high school. Is it Mexican food?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It's all kinds of food.. Like Applebees, Ruby Tuesday's - they've got all sorts of things (italian, spanish, etc) they're my fave


----------



## lilrojo

Have any of u used the cbfm? the only reason im thinking bcp is cuz both times i got preg i just came off bcp


----------



## DrGomps

birth control does NOT make you more fertile...you were just lucky I think. You could try vitex or soy isoflavones. also, if you aren't taking B6, you should since your luteal phase is so short.

Hi Cassie, I understand the stress in the 1st trimester, I had a crazy couple of weeks. Now I have to study for my exam and prepare for my presentation. But I prefer presenting/studying over writing. 

Ysatis, you are making me hungry. Have a seder tonight, but in passover you don't get to eat until an hour in, so I may have to have a late afternoon snack to keep me from upchucking on the table!! Matzo anyone?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DrGomps said:


> Ysatis, you are making me hungry. Have a seder tonight, but in passover you don't get to eat until an hour in, so I may have to have a late afternoon snack to keep me from upchucking on the table!! Matzo anyone?

:rofl:


----------



## babydustcass

mmmm food! Yumm i just tucked into a tikka masala and nan, poppadums and mint sauce


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm soooo exhausted right now & I've got a major headache :( I'm struggling to keep my eyes open! I've got so much to do though once I finish work @ 5.. :(

:laundry: :dishes: :iron: :hangwashing: & they don't have one for dinner!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey cass welcome back lol 

Logan do not give up as stressful as it is it will happen for you babe just don't loose
Hope Isoflavones are ment to be good bit them being for menopause pit's me Off a little

I actually came home and had a nap today which is very rare for me I don't nap as when I wake up I feel funny and in a foul mood I slept for around 3 hrs 
Cried at eastenders 
But I'm not getting my hopes up I have just ordered 4clear blues from eBay and won't test till they come which is prop to be Thursday so Friday il test 

Xxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Am I wrong for feeling mad at all these 2nd & 3rd tri ladies who say that they hate being pregnant? I just wish I was pregnant, and I know after so long of being pregnant it's got to be tiring & you feel huge, etc, etc.. But I just feel like they're soo lucky to be where they are.. :(


----------



## sept10

Ysa - your not wrong but everything is relative. I'm sure once we are all preggers we will forgot some of the heartbreak of TTC. Heres hoping anyway!!

i'm a little scared cause its 10dpo tomorrow and i'm starting to feel like...ohhhh this could be it...don't wanna get my hopes up and be really disapointed again!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

your temps still up!! when will you be testing?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, ladies, back from the dr. 
Sigh. 
I didn't mention ttc and then she asked what we were doing for bc and I said we were trying since August, and she said that's quite a long time. (Ha! I agree!) She asked about my cycles and I told her 30-34 days and she said that might be why. Asked if I get hot flashes and I said sometimes. So she said to call on the 1st day of AF and she'll order tests for cd 21 and cd 24 and check my thyroid and make sure I'm ovulating. She said if necessary she can prescribe something to help me ovulate. 
Sigh. 
I plan to have a good cry over it later. (I couldn't yet as I had dropped off DH and DS at Chuck E Cheese and had to go pick them up and then we went to dinner.) 
I guess at least I should be happy that she thinks it's been a long time and wants to get me help. But now I'm all worried that something could be wrong with me... and if I would need prescriptions or procedures, where do I draw the line and say I should just be happy with the family I have? 
:cry:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jesse says he wants to stop TTC, again.. :cry: all because I didn't finish cooking dinner cause I really don't feel good & he wanted me to take an acetametaphin and I said I can't, just in case I'm pregnant. And he's mad cause he wants dinner. He asked me to go back on BCP's once I get AF next. Ugh!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh Jen, I'm sorry your feeling down now. I would be pretty happy to have some help, like something like Clomid. Don't feel like anything is wrong with you!! Unfortunately, we're all human & have to deal with different things cause none of us are perfect. :hugs: your way, take time to cry it out. I just had a major meltdown cause OH got home & picked a fight w/ me cause I was resting & he's starving from working all day. I'm so mad at him right now. He's said sorry now & offered a neck massage but my feelings are still hurt. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Jen sorry.. I think your fine though.. come on cheer up.. at least your being helped.. for me I would never draw the line.. I would do ivf iui anything to add to my family.. i love being a mom tooo much.. 

I just ordered a Clear Blue Fertility monitor should be here in a day or two.. so yay to that.. hopefully that helps and is all it takes!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, FX'ed that the CBFM is all that you need! :)

I've never had a nose bleed in my life, but I suspect what I just had was one..? My sister has like a chronic problem & gets them all the time & really heavy. This was nothing like that, but I blew my nose (cause I had been crying) & there was blood (tmi) I blew a few more times & it kept coming. Really weird.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just don't think I can do this anymore. I guess I'll do like my dr said and call when AF comes and do the tests, but after that... I might just throw in the towel. This is all really hard.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen, now wasnt it just you that told me not to give up..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You shouldn't. :)
It's easy to say it to someone else. Much harder to say it to yourself, you know?


----------



## lilrojo

Yes I do know.. but believe in yourself and believe you are meant to have more children.. be happy your getting help to make sure everything is checking out fine.. I know its scary to go forward with it all, but i just know everything will be fine and if it isnt were still all here for you.. and will support whatever you decide.. Fxed you dont need to do any of it and you pregnant already.. :)

Hugs and if af shows we can go through another cycle together.. you being tested and me using my cbfm for the first time.. :) Head up!


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> your temps still up!! when will you be testing?

Who's that aimed at ????

I've been heaving all morning mouth even went numb but nothing 
Man I hope this is it xxx


----------



## Traskey

Morning girls

Ysa, ignore hubby. He's obviously tired and hungry. If you were ill he wouldn't ask you to stop being sick would he? He has hands so he can cook his own dinner if need be. I am glad he has now tried to make it up to you. 

Jen, have the tests just in case. I wouldn't worry too much about not ovulating but if there is a problem then the Clomid could overcome it. I know it gets frustrating after a while and I absolutely know that each af is like a kick in the teeth but I wouldn't give up. Reduce the pressure on yourself if it helps by not temping and doing opk if you know roughly when you ovulate and try the every other day method. You might not be ready to try that yet but it's an option. 

Logan, yay for CBFM. It will give you a clear idea of when you are oving and after a few cycles you should see a pattern. After using mine for ages I know I ov from day 15-17 and it will give you the reassurance that you are getting the LH surge

Stacey, absolutely Eastenders has been great lately.

:hug: for everyone else I have forgotten!


----------



## sspencer99

What is wrong with my if just work worked to day is the end of my 30 day cycle and I've just delevoped af Pains 
It's amazing how much you can fool ur body Into doing things arhhh 
I hope she does not come I oed three days late so mYbe got three more days to go man I don't want this I want to be pregnant soooo bad now 
I thing I've just turned Into a crazy possessed lady with imagery preg and af pains 
X x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> your temps still up!! when will you be testing?
> 
> Who's that aimed at ????
> 
> I've been heaving all morning mouth even went numb but nothing
> Man I hope this is it xxxClick to expand...

LOL, to Sarah, she had posted right before me.. Guess I should've said her name :)





sspencer99 said:


> What is wrong with my if just work worked to day is the end of my 30 day cycle and I've just delevoped af Pains
> It's amazing how much you can fool ur body Into doing things arhhh

What kind of pains Stacey? cramps? FX'ed it's not AF!

AFM - small temp drop this morning but it went under coverline -- pretty sure I'll be out within the next few days.. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, found this just now... I know nothing about the CBFM, but you asked a question yesterday (don't remember what it was) -- maybe this will answer some questions?? https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, you can have tylenol when pregnant or ttc. 

Jen, thats so great that your doctor is working with you!! I know the possibility of something being wrong is scary, but if there was a simple drug you could take to get that little bundle of joy then wouldn't you want to take it?? My baby is a clomid baby and I do ovulate. But sometimes clomid can kick start your system, make more mature follicles and increases your chance of concieving 5%. But I am hoping that you are pregnant and the testing is unnecessary. 

this is such an exciting time of the month, really hope we get some more :bfp:'s here!! STC needs some more good news!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thank you all for your support. It makes all the difference in the world, having people who know what I'm going through. I don't know how I would make it through this without you. 
I'm still holding out hope that I'm pregnant. But I have doubts that she wouldn't be able to tell that from my exam. I guess it's possible, though, especially if she wasn't looking for it. 
I don't know. My bbs still hurt and my lower back, but I'm not getting excited. 
I am glad that she is willing to help me. The way she said it, I got the feeling she might be willing to prescribe me something even if I _am_ ovulating. I guess we just have to wait and see and then I'll make that decision when the time comes.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all doing well.. 

The weather here is so gross.. . its snowing.. yuck.. this is also the lightest af I think i have had.. guess im only on cd 3 so maybe tom will get heavier.. who knows i wouldnt mind a light af though.. lol..

Sorry to those you are out or about to be.. come on over and join me in this other two week wait.. lol :)

Good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, in other news, it's cold and raining here. Doesn't help with my mood. 
DH has shut off the water to replace the water lines. He says he'll be done by the time he has to go to work at 4. He'd better be!! He didn't give me warning, so I haven't showered, DS hasn't had a bath, dishes and laundry haven't been done, and I don't know what I'm making for lunch! I'm not hungry, so probably just whip up a grilled cheese for the little man.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen, sorry your having a bla day.. hope he finishes in time.. men they do whatever they want without telling anyone.. so annoying... but oh well we still love them.. :) My mood is actually ok today.. Im excited to try out my CBFM when it gets here.. so that has helped, otherwise I think I would be quite down still.. but trying other options.. if this doesnt work then going to the dr.. but gonna try still for another few months..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, he said he was going to do it over a weekend a few weeks ago, and I got all caught up with the laundry, made sure we were showered, asked friends and relatives if we could use their facilities if needed... then he didn't do it. And then this morning, he just decides to. Hopefully he'll work well under pressure and get it done. 
Logan, I so admire your attitude. I know how down you were feeling, and you're going to do what you can and forge ahead. I'm inspired.


----------



## sept10

Ysa - sorry bout the delay....yep temps still up but not testing yet. Its cd31 today so normally i would be expecting af but ovulated late so only 10dpo and af not due for 4-5 days but to be honest i've got that feeling...ya know not quite cramps but low down and usually i only get that on the day af shows so i keep expecting her to turn up...i'll be gutted if she does cause 1. i'm not pregnant and 2. my cycles are all messed up again!!

other then that bbs a bit tender when prodded or i run up the stairs and i feel a bit tired. 

Jen - its a good thing your Dr is gonna do some bloods....shes helping...woulda been so much worse if she just said oh let me know in 6 months if nothings happened and then we will see.....keep your chin up, your so positive for all of us girls so you need to be positive for yourself now!!!

Logan - know how your feeling, i'm on cycle 7! I found last month a real hard one for some reason cycle 6 was a bit of a milestone in my head....next one will probably 9 months then 12months!!!! I just really wanna be pregnant before my SIL gives birth cause i know i'll find that really hard everyone be excited bout the baby if we are not...that will also mark 1 year of TTC - - please on please do not let us get to that!!!!!

GL everyone
xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sarah, you're always so positive :) I really hope this happens for you soon, 7 months has got to be tough

& Jen, I agree with what Sarah said 100%: _Jen - its a good thing your Dr is gonna do some bloods....shes helping...woulda been so much worse if she just said oh let me know in 6 months if nothings happened and then we will see.....keep your chin up, your so positive for all of us girls so you need to be positive for yourself now!!!_

So true!! keep your chin up & we're here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

sept10 said:


> Jen - its a good thing your Dr is gonna do some bloods....shes helping...woulda been so much worse if she just said oh let me know in 6 months if nothings happened and then we will see.....keep your chin up, your so positive for all of us girls so you need to be positive for yourself now!!!

You're right. That would've been worse if she would've just sent me away. 

Fluttering/twitching was back a minute ago... really really strong. It was weird. It's been gone for a couple days.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Sarah, yeah its just so frustrating.. my sister is preg too.. due in August with her third.. I have been having a hard time with it all since having my mc in November.. and now with not being able to get pregnant again.. its just so stressful.. being preg having my duaghter being preg again and miscarrying.. and now trying and trying but nothing.. but hopefully soon... will give it a few more months and then re-evaulate it all..

And Jen i also agree, your so positive and inspiring to us, that you need to be that way for yourself as well..


----------



## babydustcass

aww ysa, ignore jessie. Im sure he was just tired and hungry and didnt mean it. I would have also told him that he has a pair of arms so he can make his own dinner if he wanted some. You aren't his slave after all babe and if you aren't feeling well, no matter whether hes been to work or what he should be looking after you. Just like im sure you look after him even when he is not unwell. Has he calmed down now, and hopefully apologised to you!?

Jen, sorry to hear your docs appointment didnt go as well as you'd hoped but at least you can start getting some answers and hopefully they will be able to give you something to boost Ov. Just know you are not alone hun, we are all here for you.

Logan, Its snowing!!! Yuk, im so bored of the cold already. has been beautiful and warm here today mmm even got an ice lolly from the ice cream van


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Cassie, glad to see you on :) yes, he apologized shortly after & gave me a neck massage cause my neck was killing me yesterday..

Can't believe your almost 9 weeks! how exciting :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Grrr. DH went off to work and did NOT finish his project. He has to wait until tomorrow when he can get the parts that he needs and then he'll finish. We're talking early afternoon at the soonest. So we're stuck without water until then. 
Today is NOT my favorite day. :nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Where IS everybody?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Jen! It's been slow here the past few days.. I'm going to upload puppy pics. there SO cute & their eyes are open now.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Both of his eyes are open now, he was just half asleep in this pic:


I had to take a sideways pic of him cause he wouldn't stop squirming!


I got my business cards in the mail today! And I wrote my first policy yesterday with our company, we are officially ready to roll & make some money :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh how cute!!!! 
Just watching The Biggest Loser tonight... that show always makes me cry. Thinking of maybe some retail therapy tomorrow. I need new sandals, assuming this weather ever gets warm again. 
Starting to think maybe I'll test on Easter Sunday after all, if AF isn't here yet... If it's bfp, it would be that much more special. And if it's bfn, I won't have much time to be sad over it because it's going to be a busy day. The only thing that really makes me think I still have a chance is the fluttering. It's just a weird sensation, unlike anything I've felt before.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've seen a lot of stories about ppl getting their BFP's after having a fluttering sensation.. hopefully it'll be the same for you & it's a baby making all of those moves in there! :)


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, men can be so insensitive sometimes... good thing about the back rub!!

Jen, I would be furious!! he should give you some notice and its so annoying he didn't do it when you were all prepared!! And a whole day without water, thats tough!! Can't he turn it back on??

Sarah, i hope its not too much longer til your BFP, what point do you think you would like to see your doctor?? I think most doctors will listen to you at 7 months and a simple blood test can confirm ovulation and a simple SA can show if there is a problem there. 

SOrry I haven't been on much, headed into the city to see my friend and watch a movie. (Love this passover/spring break week). Had a horrid time on the train, I was so happy I could walk and just take one train where I need to go, shouldn't be a problem!! But no!! this train only went two stops and had to transfer to another line that takes me into the westside of manhattan, but I wanted to go to the east side. Since there was only one line running, it was super crowded and I didn't get a seat. Wish I looked pregnant enough to warrant a seat. then I had to transfer to a 3rd train in the south bronx (ghetto). not fun, but took the express bus home (direct from the upper east side to my house). Much nicer, it costs $5.50 a ride versus $2.25 on the train, but so worth it. THink I may try and avoid the train for awhile until my nausea/dizziness passes, or until I look pregnant enough to warrant a seat!!!

Anywho, saw limitless, was a bit disappointing, but interesting. Next time think I will shoot for a comedy!!


----------



## DrGomps

and yay ysatis, for writing a policy!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Andrea, you should start wearing maternity tops when you have to take the train just to make sure you look pregnant!! 
Yeah, I'm not thrilled about the water thing, but as you all know, it doesn't pay to get angry at the hubs. He'd just better fix it before he goes to work tomorrow. :grr:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how are are we all??

For some reason I have woken up mega early 

Andrea I've seem limitless I didn't think it was all that either 

Yaya that was very selfish of jesse to say that to u ur Ill and uve just mcd 
I would have gone mental at him and I know what u mean bout still feeling sour dh thinks that as soon as sorry is said moods should be happy again no u just wanna sulk for a bit lol 

Jen gl with fluttering I wish I had that I'm getting crampy maby af 
Who knows I've got to stop telling myself I think this is it as I'm going to hit the ground hard when I fall 

Logan what's going on with af ????
Sarah when are u going to test can't member if u said or not 
I wanted to test today but cbs have not come through the post yet xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Happy 12 weeks Andrea that went soooo quick xxx


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Both of his eyes are open now, he was just half asleep in this pic:
> View attachment 194895
> 
> 
> I had to take a sideways pic of him cause he wouldn't stop squirming!
> View attachment 194896
> 
> 
> I got my business cards in the mail today! And I wrote my first policy yesterday with our company, we are officially ready to roll & make some money :)

How cute I want one dh don't like dogs :( xx


----------



## Deethehippy

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> Sarah, yeah its just so frustrating.. my sister is preg too.. due in August with her third.. I have been having a hard time with it all since having my mc in November.. and now with not being able to get pregnant again.. its just so stressful.. being preg having my duaghter being preg again and miscarrying.. and now trying and trying but nothing.. but hopefully soon... will give it a few more months and then re-evaulate it all..
> 
> And Jen i also agree, your so positive and inspiring to us, that you need to be that way for yourself as well..

I'm sorry the AF witch got you Lilrojo - i really hope next month is the one for you :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

Awwww look at your cute pups Ysa, are u keeping or selling them? I'm on my new mobile today :) feeling really behind with technology about now but I'm sure I will get used to it I. The end. I can already type really fast as I know where the keys are but the thing is where it's touch screen if I press the wrong letter it spell checks it automatically for me and then I end up sounding like a crazy lady. And yes I did just wriite alll that for the sake of using my new phone lmao cx


----------



## babydustcass

Lol as you can read, I'm just getting started lol


----------



## sspencer99

Dw cass my spelling is not good at all i dont even spell chek i just leave it lol xx


----------



## sspencer99

where is everyone 
the boss is out and i wanna chat lol xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, we were all still sleeping. It was only 6:30 here when you wrote that!! (5:30 for Logan!!) :)
Cassie, yay for technology!! 
Oh my gosh, Andrea, it really IS 12 weeks!!! It DID go fast-- for us, anyway. :)
Water is still off, and Dh is sleeping. He told me to wake him up at 12 so he can get it finished. I said 11. Ugh. I'm starting to stink. If he doesn't finish today, I'm moving out!! 
So... symptoms... still fluttering and nausea. (two points for pregnancy!) Irritability. Hot flashes. (two points for AF.) Still having that decreased appetite and then sudden hunger. Don't know what that's about. 
I sort of wanted to test today. But it's late enough that if it were a bfn, I'd feel like I had to believe it. So I'll hold on to the hope.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, so a question: after my pap on Monday, I had a tiny tiny bit of pink when I wiped on Monday evening. And then a little clump of pinkish brown last night. This is normal after a pap, right? I don't recall ever having spotting after a pap before. I haven't had anything in between or since then.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, what kind of phone did you get? My spell checks also & sometimes will correct my words into something totally different (what it thinks I was trying to say). That can be annoying sometimes, when mine corrects me or finishes what I was typing, the lady tells me what she's correcting it to (just says the word). So when it finishes what I'm typing, OH will always put all the words together & try to figure out what I'm saying.. lol

Jen, it really sucks that your water is still off.. I'd be going crazy right away now...

Andrea, congrats on 12 weeks!!!!! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Okay, so a question: after my pap on Monday, I had a tiny tiny bit of pink when I wiped on Monday evening. And then a little clump of pinkish brown last night. This is normal after a pap, right? I don't recall ever having spotting after a pap before. I haven't had anything in between or since then.

The only time I've ever had any spotting was when I was pregnant the first time & the doctor gave me my exam (she was just a gyn I think, not an obgyn & they had a sonogram machine, so they did an internal & I got to see my bean). I've never seen spotting aftr a routine pap though.. I'm sure it's not unheard of though..?


----------



## sspencer99

just been to the drs dr said not to try again untill af arrives 
whooops been activly at it lol 

new dr is lovley i want only her from now on 

i bled when ive been gyno but it was my first time xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah, a google search reveals that it is indeed common. The dr always says to call in two weeks to get my results, but I never do. I figure if the results were bad, wouldn't they call me?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, didn't your other dr say go ahead and try if you feel up to it? Oh, well. You're past your fertile window anyway, aren't you? Maybe AF won't come and you'll have to call back and tell her you're pregnant!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, my DR tells me if you don't here from me then everything came back fine..


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, if you don't hear from them your results our fine. They have an obligation to contact you if the results are abnormal. 

Jen, I bled after my pap and I wasn't quite 4 weeks pregnant. Did you bleed during the actual exam? 

Honestly, shocked that its 12 weeks, it has gone by fast, need to savor every moment of this miracle and of my freedom!!! I am happy to have baby, just going to make the most of the time with my friends and hubby that I can before baby is here.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, this is going to sound weird, but I don't know if I bled during the exam. She didn't say anything either way. And after I got home, my undies were wet, but they were pink undies... so I don't know if they were bloody-wet or just cm-wet or wet from the goop they use in the exam. At the time, my gut reaction was blood, and I actually thought maybe somehow the exam had jump-started AF, but then when I wiped, it was only a tiny bit pink. And then there was nothing else unusual until last night, when I got the pinkish brown clump. And nothing since then. 
If I were pregnant, it would be four weeks on Thursday. 
I'm still doubting it because I really think she would've suspected something. I mean, she's an ob/gyn. Could she really miss a pregnant lady staring her in the face?


----------



## DrGomps

I don't think we look that different at 4 weeks honestly. So she could've missed it. Sounds like what happened to me, pink then brown. Fx'ed its not AF!!! 

BTW, my avatar finally looks a wee bit pregnant!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, I hope you're right. 
Yeah, finally the avatar is showing a little bit!! Took her long enough!!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. just thought I would say hi and bye to you all.. gotta go.. going to a friends for the moring.. 

Jen fxed for pregnancy!!

Af is here full force... Stacey... haha.. day 4 so few more days and it will be over..

Have a good day! Talk more later this afternoon..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Have fun Logan!! 

Ugh. I just feel like crap today. It's rainy and cloudy and I have no appetite and no energy and I'm anxious and irritated with DH and the whole water thing. My house is a mess and we can't go anywhere because we haven't had showers or baths and we're stinky dirty people!!!!! I hate being not pretty!! 
I'm about to wake him up so he can fix his mess. Grrr. 
Sorry. I'm just miffed. Probably PMS.


----------



## sspencer99

jen mr old dr ddnt say anything to me 
i read it on a bnb post lol 
so i just went with it 
but i hope this is my month 
xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, Stacey, I hope so too. Don't they say you're more fertile after a mc? 
GRrrrrr. site is being wonky. I hope this doesn't double or triple post.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it is being 'wonky' i try to navigate & it keeps giving me an error. my bb's feel sooo full. but i know i can't go off of that because my mind is sooo trying to trick me. i have full feeling bb's everytime after O -- i don't know why I let myself think it could be something else.. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I know what you mean. Last cycle in particular, I would've sworn to you I was pregnant, even after all the -ve tests I had. I guess that's why this time I'm so reluctant to test. I'd rather live in my fantasy.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, in other news, Dh finally got up and went to get the rest of the supplies he needs. I'm not letting him leave for work until he's finished!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know exactly what you mean about 'living in my fantasy'. I haven't had the urge to POAS at all.. I'm 10dpo now & I'm perfectly fine with thinking I really might be pregnant then testing and seeing only 1 line.. I really think I'll be able to wait it out this cycle though & test only if AF is late.. I have no clue where this willpower is coming from though.. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Perhaps from months of experience? 
Mine comes purely from fear. :) Everyone says, Oh, you're so strong for not testing. 
Nope. :nope: I'm a weenie. I'm afraid of the Big Bad BFN.


----------



## sept10

Stacey - i'll probably test friday/saturday. Thats if af doesn't show, i'm due on saturday...cd32 today ...hate ovulating late makes things go so slow...last month i had a 28 day cycle so this is taking forever!!!! So glad i realised i ovulated later though otherwise i'd be sat here thing i'm 3 days late and probably getting BFNs and driving myself mad!!! i guess temping is goof for something!! However saying that temps down the last couple of days so i'm not looking to hopeful at present!!

Jen - i don't think there is any way your Ob/Gyn could tell if you were pregant just by looking.....she'd have to do a test so your still in the running anf your symptoms sound good

Andrea - in the UK for under 35s it is recommended that you try for 12 months before seeing a doctor. I keep hearing bout a lot of people who took 9-i8months to get pregnant so i think waiting 12months is probably the best thing. I think if you are over 35 or have issues with your periods then you can see a doctor earlier.


----------



## sept10

sorry it put it up twice so just deleting this one

xxx


----------



## DrGomps

BnB has been so erratic!! pissing me off!! 

Sarah, I know of another girl in the UK on another thread who went to her GP and they ran tests even though it had only been 7 months. Turns out its a problem with the SA. :(


----------



## DrGomps

BnB has been so erratic!! pissing me off!! 

Sarah, I know of another girl in the UK on another thread who went to her GP and they ran tests even though it had only been 7 months. Turns out its a problem with the SA. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha another double post. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr BnB, what is up?? 
Anywho... DH is finally done with the water and had to run off to work. Just called to tell me he didn't hook up the washer, so I can't do laundry. (Too bad, so sad.) 
And now I don't know if any of my "symptoms" are real or imaginary or due to the fumes from the glue! 
Except the twitching. That's still going on. It's crazy. I'm really really tempted to test. Tomorrow will be 14 dpo, so would be AF day if I had a normal LP. I have this horrible inner struggle going on. Argh. I'm so neurotic!!!


----------



## babydustcass

argh Bnb is taking ages to load for me,

Ysa, i got the Iphone4, as an example when i wrote to you earlier it changed Ysa to USA lol 

Jen, YAY for water! I HATE being without water. When our water supplier shut off the water for works without telling me i flipped my lid and in the end they gave me a quarter FREE :D hehe You dont realise how much you use it until you dont have any


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Back home.. I had fun visiting my friend for the morning.. she has 3 kids..one is a 5 month old baby so cute.. so I got my baby fix for now.. hopefully now I can get my BFP.. my CBFM is supposed to come today or tomorrow at the latest.. hopeful it arrives today though.. as im on cd4.. but happy the hag will be gone soon.. 

Hope you have all had a nice day..


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies 

I could not get on to bnb earlier too damm it 
Cass I got iPhone 3 i hate the dam spell check nut u can take it off 
But it just seems weird without it 

All of this stressing I've been ding af is due tomorrow I think arrrrhh I don't want her to come really it's just shit 
I think if she's not here tomorrow I will test on sat 
Jen test on sat with me 

I'm not holding up hope with mee thou 
Your symptoms sound great I hope it's not another one to add to your symptoms list on ur blog 

Xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, maybe I will... I actually almost tested earlier... got the box out of the cabinet and was debating whether I should pee in a cup... but then my son came in. Maybe it's better that way. I'm still 5-6 days before FF predicts AF, but 13 dpo should be pretty accurate, right? By Saturday, I'll be 16 dpo...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, I hate it when it corrects my name to USA! so annoying, lol.. I have the iPhone 3GS (the white one). I've heard rumors about and iPhone5 coming out this summer, so I've been holding out on my upgrade for that... :)

I've had headaches for the past 3 days & they're making me feel so sick :(


----------



## DrGomps

ahhaa...I really want someone to pee on a stick...LOL! I am bad, I know. Just want another Bfp...the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hahahaha killing YOU??? I'm :wacko:
I just about can't take it anymore. 
But I'm still afraid to know. 
Plus I just peed like three hours ago and I don't know if it'd be concentrated enough. 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. Double-posted. Is there a way to delete your post? Or just edit it?


----------



## DrGomps

3 hours is pretty concentrated...I pee every damn hour... I just know there have got to be more BFP's,especially after last months mc's....stc needs some good news.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL


----------



## AmaryllisRed

*walking away before I give in to peer pressure*


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lmbo :rofl:


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!!! :rofl: everyone's doing it Jen,heheee. Sorry. I will be quiet now.


----------



## DrGomps

Going to play some board games tonight, because thats how I roll!! yay!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I like board games :) I love dominoes though, the old fashion Spanish style cut throat dominoes :) Mainly 'cause I'm good at it! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I loooooove board games. DH and I used to play board games (and cards) quite often. We'd play monopoly, risk, and scrabble... in particular, I remember one time when I was pregnant with Thomas and we were just about to move out of our townhouse and the power was off. We played scrabble by candlelight. I can't wait until Thomas (and eventually #2!) is old enough to play some board games. I wanted to get him candy land but he has never been interested. At least he likes puzzles.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am terrible with peer pressure. If anyone had offered me drugs in high school, I probably would've taken them. 
What I mean to say is, I did it. 
And it was BFN. 
BUT. 
There was a little white sliver where the second line should've been. 
I could totally see it. 
Not enough that I will even bother posting a picture, 'cause I've seen enough pics on here to know that if you can barely see it irl, you won't see it here. 
But it was there. 
Just enough to give me hope and make me want to test again in a couple days. 
See what you girls do to me?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

what kind of test did you use?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The kind that makes you want to get out a little red ink pen and draw a second line... Answer early result. 
I'm pretty sure it's a real live BFN. I just don't think it's ever gonna happen, and now all those reasons for not testing have come back to me. 
Sigh. TTC sucks.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I mean, it is 3-6 days before AF... but it's around 13 dpo... so that means it's probably right, right?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen its ok if it is right.. but I hope its not.. I really hope this is your month and you dont have to have tests done, but if its not dont be too down.. It will happen.. just need to be right.. right.. that what I tell myself it will happen when its supposed too.. even though it is taking forever...

My CBFM didnt come today so it better come tomorrow or else Im gonna be mad..


----------



## babydustcass

Good Morning lovely ladies!

I really hope we have some fabulous news soon, I cannot wait for the next BFP! We HAVE to have one this month. 

How is everyone today? X


----------



## sspencer99

morning 

hey cass how are you this morning x 

so its af day and shes not around YET! 
i tested cb digi NOT PREGNANT great now what 
im getting thoses pains in my side again but no af signs 

great if mc has messed me up i could be waiting ages for a period


----------



## babydustcass

argh how annoying stacey, it would be nice to know either way wouldnt it! I think perhaps after the mc things would be a bit out of wack, do you know when you O'd xxx

I am feeling fine today, just got a headache that wont go away. I am hungry too, all the time.


----------



## sspencer99

I hate being out of whack not noing whats going on 
ive got no af signs 
i have a weird nudging oain in my side 

i oed around the 8th i think 
just needs to hurry up and come now so i can get on with it xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, hang in there. You never know. :thumbup:
Cassie, these nine weeks have gone fast, haven't they? Whew!! Feed that baby!! 
Logan, FX'd you get your :mail: today. It's always easier when you feel like there's something you can do, rather than just sitting around waiting. 
Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

morning everyone, small temp rise for me this morning.... hoping it stays that way..


----------



## DrGomps

jen, Ysatis had a similar line on her frer last cycle and she was pg. Also, since you were ntnp, you could be off about your dates. 

Happy 9 Weeks cassie!!!

Stacey, sorry about the bfn, :hugs: fx'ed she stays away.


----------



## sspencer99

aww today is just crap 
my teps were up this moring but i still dont get temping 
do they go up before af??????????


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, generally before AF your temp should drop.


----------



## sspencer99

awww please what is wrong with me ahahaaaaa

im an alian


----------



## sspencer99

where there status im currently feeling WTF


----------



## sspencer99

cervix is low too whateva that means lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... How are all of you doing today.. Yay for tomorrow being friday..

Sorry the BFN stacey.. hope its still too early or that she hurry up and comes.. damn witch.. comes when we dont want her to and doesnt when we do..

Ysa & Jen-fxed for you both...

AFM-Cd5 yay.. 2 more days and this should be outta here... then back to the fun part of trying again.. I feel so far ahead of you all now.. :( maybe we will all sync back up sometime.. Started buying things to remodel our basement.. that will be fun.. something to keep my mind busy not to mention easter and our rummage sale.. so yay for staying busy... My CBFM should come today, did priority shipping so it best arrive.. lol

HOpe you all have a nice day!


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, since it is a cycle after a mc, who knows when you may have ovulated. not to make you down or anything, but maybe its too early for hcg to show up. Fx'ed

Happy Friday Ysatis!!! how are you feeling?? 

Jen, Fx'ed that your faint line is the start of a bfp.

AFM, just puked up my jelly beans, guess my body is saying screw you for eating this craP!! SO I ordered some chinese...heehee. NOt sure how much better that is. but I am hungry!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DrGomps said:


> jen, Ysatis had a similar line on her frer last cycle and she was pg. Also, since you were ntnp, you could be off about your dates.

I'm wondering that. But hopefully I wasn't off too much, because we've only dtd twice in the last two weeks! So hopefully didn't O between CD 20-23... 'cause there was no BDing in sight. 

Had to take the LO to his first dentist appointment today. It was traumatic (for me). I hate the dentist, and it was really hard for me to hide that. It's a place just for kids, so that helps, but still. He needs to go back and get some fillings. My poor baby. :( Yeah, I cried. But not until we got out of the office. Then I took him to McDonald's. 

Ysa's faint line gives me hope, along with the incessant twitching and my moodiness... but that could always be PMS. I'm just trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Andrea! Happy Friday!! (for me) :haha: So surprised when I found out I had no work tomorrow :)

I'm feeling okay, a bit tired again today.. No headache. yet.... I woke up a couple times in the night cause my bb's were hurting me, but I'm not going to get too excited about that yet....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, maybe this is your month. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, IDK.. I'm honestly not even sure right now how many DPO I am. I want to say 11 (like my ticker says) but FF puts my crosshairs a couple of days back & says I'm only 9dpo.. So I've got a range of a couple of days where AF is due, I hate not being able to pinpoint it.. it's due between Tuesday & Thursday of next week. that's a whole week away! i hate the tww


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey guys.. so my order of my CBFM was never picked up.. ugh so annoying.. so wont have till Friday or maybe even later than that.. arg.. Had to call and find out what was going on.. but they did give me back my shipping since it never went out.. stupid.. I need it...aaaaaa.. lol..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I can't believe they did that, that sucks :(

Are they expensive? The CBFM's?


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed that its your last 2ww for awhile!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, how annoying. Where did you order it from? Still a bit early right for you to get a peak??


----------



## lilrojo

I got mine for $170 with 3 months of test sticks... from walmart.com...

Andrea-yeah its still early but your supposed to start using it by cd 5... you dont want to go too far off of cd7, ive been told... so hopefully tom..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

This one gives you smilies, right? It seems so... foolproof. You get the smiley, you dtd, you get pregnant, right? Oh, I hope it works for you!! 

LO is napping, and I tried to nap, too, but I just couldn't. I think AF is on her way. I'm all anxious and moody and I just feel off. Bleh.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen, no the cbfm, is a fertility monitor, watches your estrogen levels too, and tells u when your low, high, and peak which in turn is ovulation.. also shows you a pic of an eggy lol for ovulation.. gives you more days to try.. cuz your estrogen levels rise before ovulation..keeps track of your cycles and gets "smarter" each cycle you use it.. tells you also when to expect af..

The CB ovulation tests are the smiley ones.. used them for the last 4 months,...


----------



## sspencer99

Oh logan I do do hope it works for you 

Jen I hope she not 
I've still got no sign of her comming I want her to come n go so I can start again 
Xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aha!! I've heard about this magical, mysterious thing that gets smarter as you use it... For $170 with three months of test sticks, sounds like a good deal. I really really hope this works for you!!! 

Stacey, I had no sign of her coming last month and she just came. So hopefully she is on your doorstep... or better yet, nine months away!!! 

Ladies, I've lost my marbles. I've been on here gazing at the hpt gallery... and now I have line-eye for sure!!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!!! I know how that is!!! Ladies, I am getting really anxious about my scan. So worried that something might not be right, having trouble concentrating...whats wrong with me???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You're pregnant. :winkwink:
I think you'll worry less as you get further along. Especially in a couple more months when you feel movement all the time. And you have your heartbeat monitor, so that helps you not worry. 
I'm sure everything is fine. When is your scan? Tomorrow? 

I'm nauseated. And I got carsickness again. It's so weird to get carsick when I'm driving... But it seems like I get nauseated after I eat, and usually pregnant women say they get nauseated when they _need_ to eat. So...:shrug:
I was at walmart and resisted buying more tests. So I only have five. I really don't want to use them before at least Tuesday.


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks Jen. I think I will feel better once I see it looking baby like. 

Not sure about your symptoms, but hope you are pg!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi ladies, haven't posted in a while, been lurking though. Just been really busy and sooo tired so haven't really been up to anything interesting enough to post about, lol. Keeping up to date with everything you're going through :)

Andrea - Congrats on getting through your first trimester, hopefully the morning sickness will be gone soon :)

Jen - I feel sick before I eat, after I eat, doesn't really have a pattern so don't count your sickness out just cos it's after you eat. I get carsick a LOT easier now too. 

Logan - fingers crossed you get your CBFM soon and can get using it - I've read that they're really good!

Ysatis - good luck with the 2WW, hopefully it'll be your last :)

AFM - Been really tired lately, going to sleep at 9pm at the latest. Massively bloated, and gassy. Done my 40 days of having no chocolate, chips, crisps, chinese and cheese so I'm looking forward to a pizza this weekend :)

Got massively depressed on Wednesday when I went to work and saw someone I hadn't seen in a while and she said 'check you out with your little baby bump' - I could have cried, it's not a bump it's just bloat, it's too early for a baby bump! I said 'it's not a bump, I'm only 9 weeks, but I can tell you I'm never wearing this top again!' lol. 

My brain is doing this stupid thing where I'm convincing myself that despite everything, I'm not actually pregnant. Like, we'll go for our scan in 2 weeks and there won't be a baby there. I know that's ridiculous, but I get like that about everything. I'll be convinced that I'm not actually getting anything good until its there. I bought a car two years ago and even after paying for it, and sitting in it, I felt like it wasn't mine. Yes, I'm crazy. Got my booking in appointment FINALLY this week, so maybe they'll be able to reassure me or something. Gonna borrow a doppler from my friend and see if I can find the baby's heartbeat, probably not though because I'm not as beautifully slim as Andrea so won't be able to find it!

Despite all that, OH and I are going to look at prams today. Just to get an idea in our heads of what sort of thing we might want. Should be fun, it's a gorgeous day. Then we're going to go look at getting a bigger bed, because he's fed up with me spreading out to try and get comfortable with my bloaty tummy and pushing him to the edge of the bed, lol.


----------



## sept10

Well I'm out:cry:

So no testing today as af arrived this morning!!

Its ok to be honest, was totally expecting it cause my temperature took a nose dive yesterday so had a few drinks last night as well with my DH to celebrate him passing his police sergeants exam. Going to a friends house today for BBQ:happydance:!

It was a weird cycle this month and its taught us not to rely on FF too much but trust my own instincts....i knew i had not ovulated and we should have kept BDing. 

Rachel - i get soooo bloated this time of month as it is....especially after i eat....i seriously looked about 5 months pregnant last night....i hate it!!! at least in a few weeks you will get a proper little bump and you will love showing it off so don't worry!!

Jen - GL i'm really hoping you get your BFP this month....i think we've both been trying a pretty long time now so i'm cheering you on:thumbup:

so i'm off to start cycle no 8...lets hope its the one:winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Raych, good to see you on & checking in :) So excited for your appt in 2 weeks! I know you'll be able to relax a little more once you've seen your bean on a scan.. I'm sure everything will be fine!

Sarah, :hugs: so sorry AF caught you this month. I was really pulling for you & hoping for the best. sorry hun :hugs:

AFM, I'm pretty sure I'm out too.. Huge temp dip this morning (almost a whole degree!) & FF removed my crosshairs. This is EXACTLY what happened last month on 10DPO so I'm pretty sure I'm out :( Oh well.. One more month of getting to drink alcoholic beverages :) & then I'll be in another TWW denying myself of any alcohol & pain reliever for my headaches (although Andrea did say you can use Tylenol).. Is it any kind of Tylenol or does it have to be safe for children/babies?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel-- hey, it's finally a fetus!! Congratulations!! 
I know exactly what you mean about not believing something at first... I think I was in denial that I was pregnant until at least twelve weeks when I had my first scan. And still in a little bit of denial until I actually held him in my arms!! 
I recommend a body pillow if you don't already have one. It'll help you sleep, especially when you get a real bump and it pulls when you sleep on your side. It sounds crazy, but DH didn't even sleep with me for the most part during my last four months. I was a very cranky sleeper!! At least since I wasn't working, I could sleep during the day, which was the BEST time for me. 
Sarah-- awwww :hugs: bummer. I was hoping it would go the other way for you this time. Well, at least you're not too far behind Logan, and if AF comes as expected, I won't be too far behind you. It definitely helps to go through this together. 
Are you going to do anything differently this cycle? 
AFM, I was so nauseated last night before bed. And I really couldn't sleep. When I woke up this morning, I hurried up and peed before I could debate whether to test. My willpower is back. :)
This morning I feel feverish and have a sore throat, so I think I'm getting sick (again). And LO is sick too, with a runny nose and a cough, so I'll be taking him to the dr if we can get him in. His dr is great, because he'll still prescribe meds for him even though a lot of pediatricians won't. It's hard to make him feel better without medicine. 
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- :hugs: you're not out til the :witch: shows her green, warty face!! 
My OB said I could take regular strength tylenol when I was pregnant. (I bought some with the intent of weaning myself off of it since I always take extra strength, but it hasn't happened yet!)


----------



## DrGomps

I have extra strength tylenol, so I take a half. And ysatis you arent out yet!! And last cycle despite taking away your crosshairs you were pregnant!!! 

Sarah, sorry the :witch: got you. on to cycle 8.

wow, Rachel, 10 weeks tomorrow!!! whoohoo!! I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant. I have been feeling disconnected with my baby, maybe because I haven't seen it in so long and I can't feel it (though I can feel my uterus stretching!!). I do hear it every day, but what if there is something wrong on my scan on tuesday? What if it still looks like a blob?? Tuesday can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Yay for Friday finally.. anyone have any fun plans for Easter.. Im spending it with my family.. eating, drinking, and easter egg hunting.. should be a fun time...:) I have also been having fun drinking my mikes light lemonade.. yummy... the dh got me some extra strong cans, that should be fun, lol.. may wait till after af is gone for that.. drinking usually puts me in the mood for some bding...

Ysa-yes your not out till she officially shows her face...

Jen-good luck... hope this is your month..when are you testing again...

Rachel-nice to hear from you almost 10 weeks!!

Andrea-cant wait for your appt.. they just get better and better.. the appts that is.. the 20week one is the best :) and its hard to feel all is ok when your so sick and cant feel him/her moving all the time... 

Sarah-sorry the witch got you, not too far behind me... :) enjoy those drinks, I am as well :) the only way to make the hag showing any fun... cycle 8 will be it.. 

AFM-Im doing good.. ready for the witch to get on her broomstick and get out of here.. but in a day or two she will.. Had a nice drink last night so that was fun.. cd 6.. yay.. trying to keep positive, hoping my cbfm comes soon.. but if not I guess not.. just bd like usual and have fun.. hope your all having a good day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Blah. Couldn't get through to the pediatrician, so had to go to urgent care, but got the LO some meds now and he's gonna be napping in a few. And momma, too!! 
Got some pimples again... but I think I had those last cycle just before AF showed, so who knows? 
Could've sworn AF came while we were waiting to see the dr and couldn't wait to get our meds and get home, and nothing. Just some creamy cm. No plans to test in the immediate future. Oh, and I was so nauseous in the waiting room, too. But I've imagined that before, too. Ugh! Me and my imagination are going to drive me crazy!! 
Logan, sounds like you have a fun weekend planned. Enjoy!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

How come when it's 6 am, I have very little trouble resisting temptation, but mid-afternoon, when I don't stand a chance and fmu is but a memory, I have to sit on my hands to keep from testing?


----------



## DrGomps

don't do it Jen!! May test again on easter, what a great way to spend it!! 
Kind of quiet in here...some family drama over here...posted a bit of a rant in my journal.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's so hard not to test... I haven't peed in awhile, so it would be pretty concentrated, and at 15 dpo, I might actually believe the result. Maybe.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Such a quiet, uneventful day for our crew... I'm off to bed. Blah. 
Goodnight, ladies!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey guys... Hope you had a nice day.. I got to call walmart again.. and bitch them out cuz my cbfm was never picked up again the second time.. wtf... now its coming on monday.. Im so mad.. its been a week how annoying.. I got the test sticks today though.. yay what good are they without the monitor.. ugh some ppl..

Will talk more later.. have a good weekend.. 

Jen just test already.. either way if the witch arrives you will be down whether you test now or wait.. I would always test.. then I can prepare myself for when she does come..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning guys 
Soz went on here yesterday as been very busy same for today 
I have not read throu properly but will when I get some time 

Rachel it's good to here from you 
Jen still no af man I hope u get ur bfp 
Sarah me n u are in it together the bitch got me yesterday just like Jen said she was very sneaky but at least I'm not cramping 

Girls have a lovely Easter xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- grrrrrrrrrr. :growlmad: This is ridiculous. I guess walmart won't be getting orders from any of us in the future, huh? Man... they should send you a gift card or something. 
Stacey-- sorry the :witch: got you, but at least you can start over. And you're right, a sneaky AF means no cramps... so that's a plus. 
I was lying in bed waiting to get up this morning, so sure AF was here. So I sat down and peed without a second thought, and nothing. But I'm pretty sure she's on her way. I'm getting hot flashes and cramps. I'm just ready for her to get here so I can get on with my tests.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh what a way to start my week off - think I'm getting the flu! I've felt awful all day, achey, tired, sore throat, no energy, and just have that general run down flu-type feeling :( just gonna drown myself in fluids to make sure I keep hydrated and hope that it doesn't last too long! Hope everyone's ok :)


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, so sorry the witch got you!! BOO!! Well at least we know your cycles are back to normal!!

Rachel, so sorry you are feeling sick hun!! I know what thats like...I was sick around 6 weeks. Its no way to spend your week off!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, Fx'ed she stays away!! someone has got to get a bfp this round!! Right??


----------



## sept10

Finding this is all getting to me i think....have only 26 days of ff VIP left which is not enough to get me through this cycle but will at least get me past ovulation i hope....think after this cycle if no success i'm going ntnp for a few months. we go on hols for 2 weeks to florida anyway in june so definately won't be bothering with temps and opks there......struggling to think of anything other then TTC and feeling really emotional at the moment...crying at the drop of a hat....don't know what dh will say but i can't do this much longer...


----------



## babydustcass

booo to the witches coming for some of you ladies! :( really sorry!

We have had some glorious sunshine today and now the sun is going down, its nice and warm still but comfortable! We spruced the garden today and brought some new furniture so it looks all lovely and is a pleasure to be in, i hate it when the garden needs work lol


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, the florida trip should be fun!! i want a holiday. YOu can do this!!

Jen, I read your blog and you are not allowed to leave BnB!! period. hehehe. But you can stop trying so hard, I know its hard not to obsess. The best thing to do is try to keep busy. The last cycle I was more active...felt like I was not going to parties and putting my life on hold in case I got pregnant. made me more miserable. And you have that beautiful son of yours!! loved hearing him same injustice in that video with the squirrel on your feeder!! So adorable!!! 

Cassie, love your bump hun!! Glad the ms hasn't been too bad. When is your mw appt??

AFM, wet and nasty weather here...been studying all day. was also a bit nostalgic. Bought some eloise wilken and shirley hughes books on ebay. They were my favs growing up. Plus I am pretty sure its a girl. I had another dream where we could go inside my uterus and take out the baby and look and then put it back (weird I know) definitely a girl!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Heya

Yeah normal cycles now woo the only problem is I'm going up to Windsor horse show ul be away for 3 notes dh not comming with me and it's slap bang in my firtile period :( 
Not fair but u will dtd the morning I go and then again when I get back 

Weather was lovely now experiencing a nice tropical thunder storm 
Sarah I no it's hard and I'm get g fed up to but I keep thinking we went going to ttc until June 
My cousin it's inces away from labour so I will be pre occupied with baby olly he her first so mega excited and maby soon I'll have a Lill friend for him xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, I hope so!! Maybe when that little baby is born, your uterus will get inspired and decide to make one, too!!! 
Andrea, thank you, he gets more adorable every day. It is hard not to obsess, but I think the spring weather will help. Plus we've been sick and haven't been able to get out as much. 
When do you find out the sex? Should be pretty soon, right? 
Cassie, I am sooo jealous of the nice weather you all are having. All the TV reporters are in London for the big wedding and they keep saying how spring has arrived... we're still waiting for it here in the states. :)
Sarah-- ntnp might be just the thing you need... and if you are in FL during your fertile period... maybe all that relaxation will work its magic, you know? :winkwink:
Rachel, feel better. :hugs: Yes, stay hydrated!! I guess being pregnant for nine months, it's inevitable that you'll get sick at least once... :(
AFM... my throat is still killing me, and had to go to choir rehearsal this morning and try to sing. Didn't work so well. Hopefully I'll be better tomorrow. 
I've been hot and cold all day, and I don't know if it's AF or being sick or what. Wore a pad all morning 'cause I totally thought the witch was coming, but still nothing. 
Oh, in other news, my gums bled last night when I brushed my teeth, so that's promising. And a little bit ago I was sitting thinking, what is that pain? What hurts? and I realized it was my bbs. BUT they always do that with seemingly no reason. 
So... might test tomorrow, might not. It's like Logan said, at least if it's bfn, I can prepare myself for the witch's arrival.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And just like that, I'm out. 
Spotting. Blah. Full-on flow expected tomorrow. 
So if my dr said to call on the first day of AF, that would be tomorrow, right, cuz spotting doesn't count? I mean, she said call on Mon if it starts on Sun...


----------



## DrGomps

Jen....no!!! I am so sorry!! I was really pulling for you!! I would call your doctor first thing monday.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen, so sorry.. that bitch.. but hopefully now you can get some help and maybe some clomid... that will help get that bun in the oven.. :) I guess for me i count spotting too especially if its right before full on af.. which is how mine usually is.. so idk, thats how I do it though.. everyone seems to do it differently..

Rachel-hugs and hope you feel better soon..

Stacey-hugs for you too, happy your cycle is back and didnt go too wonky..

Sarah-I know how your feeling as I just was there a few days ago, but as soon as the witch is gone you will be ready to try again.. just like I am.. :) Good luck!!

Andrea-Hope your doing well.. no BFPs this month.. so we must be due for some next month!! Hope the ms is easing some..

Cassie-Hi, hope your doing well.. wishing we had some sun here.. been cloudy all day and rainy.. bla

AFM-CD 7, the witch is flying away.. lol should be gone tomorrow yay.. so happy shes on her way out.. and happy this weekend has been busy enough that I havent thought too much about my CBFM, and how annoying walmart was.. hope it comes monday or esle Im done.. just wing it if I have too.. Visited my nephew today, he is almost 6 months old and is such a cutie.. so stayed busy and tomorrow is Easter.. so will be another busy day.. Hope you are all doing well.. Missed you all today.. Have a great Easter.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I feel like dookie. Apart from the :witch: coming, I'm still sick... my temp was 100.4, my ears hurt, my throat hurts, and I have a cough. And LO is sick too... At least we got a nice long nap today. I don't really even feel up to church tomorrow, but I can't miss Easter!! 
I don't even know if I want to keep trying anymore. I think I'd like to pretend we don't want another one, and then we'll just be rebels, having frequent, wild, unprotected sex. That should work, right? :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh Jen, I know its stressful, as I was just in your shoes, of not knowing if I wanted to keep trying or just quit.. but I know I want more kids and this is the only way.. its work to get whats great out of life.. and sometimes it just takes longer than we want.. I think you should keep at it.. Your BFP could just be a cycle away.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies. Lots to catch up on...

Stacey, Sarah & Jen, so sorry the witch caught you! :hugs: 

Logan, that's really frustrating about the CBFM & Walmart! I'd demand a gift card or SOMETHING, I'd be soo mad :(

Cassie, that bump of yours is growing very nicely! :)

Raych, please stay hydrated & rest lots! hopefully you don't catch the full on flu, it's been going around here :(

Looks like we're waiting on me then to catch up with everyone? :( I feel so behind from everyone now.. yesterday & today, if I didn't know any better, I'd think that I was Ovulating! (TMI) I've been having EWCM like crazy & I just when to the bathroom & noticed the tiniest, teeniest amount of spotting.. Not sure what it is??? AF is due in 3 days, unless I O'd on CD20, then it's due tomorrow... I feel like I'm out anyway, I've had 3 temp drops below the coverline since O so I'm not holding out any hope.. And I don't know why but I used an FRER yesterday morning & it was a BFN. Again, not holding out any hope for this cycle :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just looked at last months chart & I had spotting day before AF then too.. If I knew exactly when I O'd than that would help.. If I did O on CD22 then the spotting could be IB, if I really O'd on CD20 then I'm sure AF will be here tomorrow! Ugh


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, Ysa, IB would be awesome. But if AF is coming, you'll be right back in sync with the rest of us!! 
I guess I'm still in denial. I've been wearing a liner since I saw the spotting, and since then, all I've had was a miniscule amount of brown. Just get here already so I can move on with my life, you know? Sheesh. 
I'm about to go read and put my butt to bed. 
:bunny: Have a happy Easter, everyone!! :bunny:


----------



## babydustcass

Oh jen, sorry she might be here but shes not until she is in full force, i would call Monday like Andrea said. Its very stressful TTC so maybe you should do what you said, start enjoying sex for a bit and being a bit naughty. I have heard so many people on this very forum that do this and end up pregnant because they just relax. I was really rooting for you too, i thought this would really be your month.
Rach, keep hydrated and rested hunny xx

Who's still in? Come on there has to be some positive news this month!
I bet we are all really spread apart now in cycles?

Yes weather has been really lovely here, its not so great today... last night we had a thundery storm and it looks like its still lingering.

Happy Easter Sunday everyone! What are everyone's plans? we are going next door for a sunday dinner FEAST! there are going to be loads of us sitting around the table feasting. We took a barbeque feast to them on friday evening and so they are returning the favour... I think we got the upper end of the deal :) Barbecues create less mess and washing up hehehe

Thanks for looking at my blog girls, I am fine no more nausea really and def no more sickness. I dont know if thats a good thing about now? Trying not to read too much into it. I am bidding on a hi bebe doppler today, hopefully i win and it will be here by the time I am 10 weeks so I can put my mind at rest... maybe it will do the opposite but I watched your tutorial Andrea, it was great so feeling confident. 

Hope everyone is ok and has a lovely chilled Sunday, full of food and choccies xxx


----------



## DrGomps

I think Ysatis and Jen are still technically in. Fx'ed. Would've loved an easter BFP!! 

How about you, Tracey and Erika??

Cassie, I think it won't be a problem for you to find LO's heartbeat. You are very thin, so not alot of flesh for it to hide!! And it is so reassuring. I was freaking out because of my scan and not seeing baby in so long (last time it was a blob!!), but I rationally talked some sense into myself. My baby has a strong heartbeat I hear every day. My mom nor I have never had a miscarriage. And my uterus and bump is growing at the proper pace (though my doctor said my uterus was a bit high for 10 weeks last time I saw her). Some woman after the 12/13 week scan had the due date moved up. Since i had such a long cycle I wonder if thats possible?? SOmetimes dating in early scans can be off, but so far I have measured exactly for 11-2. 


Hope everyone is having a nice easter. ITs my DH's birthday, but he is working on a deadline downtown, so I am going to head down there and have a nice brunch. THen a classmate is having an easter supper that I am going to partake in this evening, woohoo! My presentation on Tuesday got postponed because my boss's stepfather died, so I am not as rushed on that, thank god!! But now it gives me more time to obsess about my scan on tuesday. DH is going to come too and he hasn't been to any of my scans/appts yet.


----------



## babydustcass

wooo i just brought a Hi Bebe on BIN instead of bidding. Feeling a little smug here as I looked on what the Hi bebe's were selling for on bid and then went on to newly listed and brought one just listed for less than the average bidding with 2 free bottles of Gel :) Too cool for school lol I hope it comes really soon!

tracey and Erika, how is everything going? 

I would have loved an easter bfp too

wish DH a happy birthday from me Andrea! I bet you cannot wait to see that baby of yours again :D


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Yes I was very mad about the CBFM, but at least I have been busy.. Af is finally gone so now were back to the fun of the month.. I was told to just reset it when/if the witch come the middle of may.. so we will see.. Im excited.. to try something different.. if nothing in a few months just gonna not use anything for a bit then go to the dr.. so we shall see.. gotta happen eventually right.. Ive been preg twice.. so i know I can get preg and have a child so I know I can have children.. so wait it out..

Hope your all having a nice day.. 
Happy Easter!!

Keep us posted Jen & Ysa!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

temps low yesterday & today. think AF will be here tomorrow..


----------



## DrGomps

Boo Ysatis!!! Though its not over until its over!! 

How was everyone's easter?? I had a lovely brunch with DH on stone street in manhattan, cool street, feels like europe with all the cobblestone. then had a lovely dinner with friends ...ate way too much!! Today I am going to keep myself busy by taking blood of pregnant female mice to genotype. We normally take tails, but that require anesthesia. Going to be a blood day. But then tonight we are going to a yankees game (baseball). SO lots to keep busy with until my scan which is less then a day away!! 9am EST tomorrow!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Time is seriously flying for your pregnancy (at least for me! Maybe not for you though?) I can't believe you're already at your 12wk (almost 13 wk!) appt! And your baby is the size of a plum, that's so big!

It's making me a bit broody :( but I'm so so happy for you :)

You have someone following your journal, msmayhem? she's taking tylenol everyday to thin her blood. I'm wondering if I should start taking that after I O every month cause I have a problem with clots during my period (at least I think I do) maybe that's my problem..?


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, I had to take a wee break from the boards I was feeling really down but I just wanted to drop in and check on everyone. I am two days past ovulation waiting for FF to give me my cross hairs, I didnt do much this cycle, no opks or anything. I tried to stay busy focusing on other stuff. I hope we get some more BFP on here soon. 

Congrats Dr.Gromps on crossing over to the second trimester aka the honeymoon trimester :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Erika, glad to see you on :) hopefully you get your bfp this cycle. I'll really be pulling for you :hugs:


----------



## sept10

Ysa - i'd be vary of taking to many things while TTC....its takes a while to get pregnant naturally so don't think there is something wrong if its not happening straight away. If you take lots of different stuff then how will you know what helped and what didn't and what if what your taking is not helping but the opposite. I'd also worry about when you get pregnant when to stop taking things.....thats my opinion anyway...i'm just taking folic acid and Vit bcomplex at the moment. going to ntnp after this cycle...see what nature has in sore for us i guess. I think the more i TTC the less likely it will happen cause i'm stressing too much about everything.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thank Sarah. But I'm not worried about getting pregnant, weird as that may sound. I'm more concerned about staying pregnant.. With 2 mc's under my belt now, it makes me wonder what's wrong? iykwim?


----------



## DrGomps

Hehehe. thanks erika, not quite 2nd trimester yet..though everyone says it starts at different date...so I guess I won't consider myself there until 14 weeks. Going to be a peach this week!!! CrazY!! And erika, thats good that you are keeping busy with other things...though we miss you on here!! You can just hop in to bnb to check up on the stc!!! 

Sarah, I hate it when people say to relax when ttc and it will happen. Easier said then done!! THough the cycle I got my bfp I was skiing and drinking and playing in hot tubs...so a distraction never hurts. 

Ysatis, you should talk to your doctor. I know of a woman who had 5 mc's and now is due the same date as me (had a perfect 12 week scan) and is taking baby aspirin and progesterone. You should have extra monitoring next time you get that bfp!!! 

AFM, this morning was bad and had some easter cake for breakfast. Baby didn't like that...so up it came!! its so funny now, when I make bad choices and have too many sweets my body won't accept it. Guess its for the best. I had my cake..and puked it too...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, sucks about the easter cake & then puking it! Good I guess though that your body is rejecting what's probably not so good for baby.

I think msmayhem has the same thing going on as your friend that's due when you're due. msmayhem is maybe 7wks along? And she's had 5MC's & said this is the furthest she's ever gotten, so I think I'll be doing that (baby aspirin & progesterone cream) after next cycles O.. thanks :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope your all doing well.. Today if finally a bit of a down day after 3 busy days in a row.. yay.. gotta do some cleaning though.. then run to town for cat food and meet my dh for some more lumber for our basement remodel.. hopefully get some fun play time in outside too.. since the sun is finally out and looks quite nice out.. finally.. no rain.. :)

Ysa-Have you ever thought about calling your dr to make sure taking all that would be ok.. Thats just me, I only take prenatals, and I think I would make sure taking extra things would be ok.. but thats just me..

AFM-cd9 yay... getting closer to o time.. been soo busy lately.. and gonna stay busy this week too cuz were getting ready to have a rummage sale.. on sat... but hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, girls. 
Haven't been around much because I've been busy and sick as a dog. Went to the dr this morning and he said bronchitis. Yay. Got some meds and hope to be feeling better soon. 
I'm officially out and CD 2. Witch came full force about 3 am on Sunday. So I called my gyno today and have to pick up orders for bloodwork on CD 21 and CD 23. They're going to check my TSH (thyroid) and progesterone. Best case scenario, I'll get pg this cycle without any help, but getting some help for the future would be the next best thing. 
Ysa, I think aspirin is generally not good for you. Progesterone might be a good idea, though. I would ask my dr about it if I were you. Maybe take it from ov until AF? You prob need a prescription for it, though, right?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I take Prenatal, Calcium, Fish Oil & Vit B Complex.. My last pregnancy I was only taking Prenatal & still MC'd. I told her what I was taking this time around & she seemed like she approved of it.. And I know plenty of people that take more than Prenatal & there fine. I think Prenatal provides most Vitamins, but not everything you need. Just my opinion though.

The only reason I've thought of taking Tylenol after O is because I clot. & I read on BnB about someone having 5MC's & taking Tylenol with their current pregnancy & it helping to thin out their blood so that baby can implant & then mature better inside the uterus. She had a clotting issue also. Clots/thick blood work against baby being able to last to term & develop.

I guess I'm just wanting to try anything almost to get a sticky baby. I was abused as a child & always feared never being able to get pregnant & have a baby because of what happened. I know that one probably has nothing to do with the other, but it's always in the back of my head, like why has this happened twice now? Maybe I should just see my doctor about it I guess...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Mmm, not sure if you need a prescription Jen. It's just baby tylenol.


----------



## DrGomps

I would definitely talk to your doctor, especially after 2 Mc's they should monitor you. So sorry to hear you were abused Ysatis. :hugs: very unfair world we live in. You can get progesterone cream over the counter, but you should talk to you doctor about it. 

Jen, so sorry you have bronchitis and the bitch got you. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aspirin thins the blood, not tylenol. My mom has had a mini-stroke and a heart attack and takes baby aspirin everyday. But aspirin isn't really good for people in general. It can cause stomach bleeding. I would definitely ask your dr before you start taking it. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Jen, didn't know about the stomach bleeding? I'm probably going to wait maybe another cycle to talk to my DR.. We'll see though..

And sorry about the bronchitis! That's got to suck :( :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

if you take aspirin, make sure its baby aspirin!!


----------



## DrGomps

Where is everyone tonight? Shocked to see this thread at the bottom of my subscriptions!! Yankee game was a blast excited/nervous for the scan tomorrow. Feel like a kid the night before their birthday party!


----------



## babydustcass

ooo goodluck for today Andrea!!! 

Worked all day yesterday really and LO was off from the Childminder as it was Bank hol, hes back today so I can get on with some real work and house work boooo!

Im so proud of him today, 2 nights in a row dry, i hope this is the turning point we have been waiting for! He seems so pleased with himself too, bless.

No news from me really other than im back to finding it really hard to sleep. I usually sleep on my side but it literally feels like my belly is hanging and dragging to the side so I think i am going to have to get one of those pillows sooner rather than later. 

Hope everyone is ok XXXXX


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how are we all 
Good luck for today Andrea can't wait to see the scan 

Yasa babe soo sorry to hear about what happened 
And I've got 2 mcs behind me to 

Let's just hope next cycle is better for all of us ttc 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone. No news here, really. Feeling just slightly better, I guess. Finally cleaned up a little yesterday because I couldn't stand my dirty house anymore!! Still feel like just sleeping the day away, though. 
Lately I've been thinking I'm crazy for wanting another kid-- when you're sick, it's hard enough to care for one... I keep thinking what if I had a baby to take care of right now? I dunno. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, loved the pictures on FB of you in your maternity shirt. too cute! can't wait to hear how your scan goes :)

Cassie, that's awesome about your LO. :)

Stacey, sorry to hear that you've had a MC prior to the recent one. I wasn't aware of that.. :hugs: it really does suck :(

Hey Jen, glad to hear your feeling a little better. Being sick seriously stinks, I couldn't imagine having bronchitis & a LO to take care of.. :hugs:

AFM, AF is due today.. Don't feel like it's coming just yet. It usually shows up early afternoon though (1-3pm), so we'll see.. temps up a hair from yesterday, riding on coverline, but I don't think it makes a difference what my temps look like right now. They've been too low the last few days so I'm 99.9% sure I'm out.. Oh well, onto cycle 4 as soon as AF decides to show!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey guys, Andrea's had her scan, everything's fine. Pictures are on facebook, and sonographer thinks it's going to be a girl! she told me to tell you because she's off being an awesome scientist right now and can't come on. She'll be on later though :) xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Raych!

Andrea, so so happy for you! :dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies...

Hope your all doing well...

Hugs to you both Stacey & Ysa... I know how hard a mc is.. I have only had one and hope thats all I ever have.. specially at 12 weeks.. :(

Jen-you will find a way to take care of everyone.. I know it may seem like your crazy for wanting another, at times I feel that way.. but look how much love and joy your son brings you... us women always find a way to make it all work out.. :) 

Andrea-yay!! Super cute scan pics.. they grow so fast in there...before you know it you will be posting baby pics.. :)

Rachel & Cass-Hope your both doing well... :)

AFM-cd10 today so about a week and I will be at my ovulation again.. yay.. got my cbfm in the mail yesterday so turned that on today.. if I dont get my BFP I will just clear it out and start over.. :) hoping I wont need to though.. get to use it the first time tomorrow.. will be off a few days.. but thats ok.. 

hope you all have a great day.. I shall be busy cleaning and sorting for the garage sale on saturday.. too bad you dont live here andrea, lots of girls clothes.. lol.. ;)


----------



## DrGomps

So you ladies already know, but my scan went excellent!! Baby is measuring to the date (13 weeks) ~7.2cm CRL, Nuchal was 1.8. Yippee!! She was also sucking her thumb and flipping around and kicking!! And I say she because the ultrasound tech based on her experience says we are having a girl!! I am not going to go crazy yet, my next scan in May 25th, so not too far away!! woohoo!!! My husband also filmed the entire thing, I will post the video shortly, the video is whats really amazing!! You can see her doing flips and kicking and moving around!!! hehehe. Little Josephine is cooking!!!

Lab meeting hurt my brain a bit, but wasnt too bad!! Nothing can knock me off :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1347.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1349.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1348.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76hU5dKegF8


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That video is awesome Andrea!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey andrea pics are cool saw them on fb 

Omg cass is having twins saw it on fb too 
Omg congrats to you both I'm actually mega excited for yous xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

wait, cass is having twins?? How did I miss that??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMGosh! TWINS?!

Ohh & AF hasn't shown up yet... weird for me, it's getting late.


----------



## sspencer99

Come on baby dust and lots of it yasa xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wait, what????? 
Twins???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, okay, just went on fb. I was flipping out!!! 
Ysa, I've got my fx'd for you... it would sooo happen for you this cycle since you just had the mc. Have you tested lately?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and just saw my post from before didn't go... 
Andrea, your little one is finally looking like a baby and not a little blob anymore!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Last time I tested was Friday morning, I think? Maybe Saturday morning? And it was negative. Temps aren't convincing though.


----------



## Sun_Flower

wait wait wait... TWINS???? where is this? i didn't see on facebook? *hyperventilates* oh my GOD I'm speeding through the internet to her FB page right now...


----------



## DrGomps

Hmmm...Fx'ed for you Ysatis!! Stay away :witch:!!!


----------



## DrGomps

False alarm Rachel, not twins!! LoL. How are you feeling?? cold going away??


----------



## Sun_Flower

LMAO Cassie doesn't realise what a storm she's kicked up with that status. How funny are we, getting all insane!?!?!


----------



## lilrojo

Omg.. you ladies.. how exciting would that have been if she were having twins.. lol..

I hope your all doing well.. seriously need a break from sorting.. bla..
fxed ysa..


----------



## Sun_Flower

cold had me laid up in bed for 4 days and has now developed in to a chesty cough, which is not good because every time I cough it pulls my abdomen. Never been this laid up with a cold before, must be cos I'm growing a baby at the same time. Got my booking in clinic tomorrow so looking forward to going through some baby stuff tomorrow :)


----------



## babydustcass

hahahahahahahaha oh so sorry ladies, I didnt realise it sounded like I was saying it for me... lol tea toast and supplements is hardly enough to feed twins lol I was watching a programme last night with this misinformed brat that was scared to eat because she didnt want to put on wait... my facebook status was out of rage lol Sorry if i got you all excited. i would love twins, my scan is booked for 17thMay so will know soon enough xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooh Cassie your scan is the day after mine :)

Had my booking in today, everything was fine - urine tests were clear, due date set at 19th of November (which is what I thought). Dating scan/ nuchal scan on 16th May. had my bloods done which was fine, needles don't bother me. Went through mine and OH's family history and the midwife wasn't concerned, which is good. Just reading through all the baby info you get given, which is fun. Borrowing a doppler from a friend tomorrow so gonna see if I can find baby's heartbeat :)

Still feeling crappy, everything's gone down to my chest so I'm coughing all the time. midwife noticed me coughing and said if it gets worse to go to the doctor - they don't want to prescribe antibiotics but they don't want it developing in to anything worse so they might have to.

Hope everyone is ok, we HAVE to get more BFP's soon!! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

yay for scan dates!! Sorry you are filling Ill Rachel. :( Our immune systems are weaker when we are pregnant so we dont attack our little one. My anatomy scan is May 25th, so just a week and some after you guys, should know the gender by then for sure!! woohoo!! Still on :cloud9: from yesterday. Love watching the video of my baby wiggling and moving!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for scans and growing, healthy babies and mamas!!! 
No news here... witch is still around, but not as bad. And I'm still sick but starting to feel better. Finally!! 
Ysa, any news? 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No AF yet, tested with the only thing I had & it said 'not pregnant' :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry for the bfn, hun. :hugs: what a disappointing cycle!! Jen, glad you are feeling better, bronchitis is no fun!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sorry, Ysa. :( If she has to come, I hope she comes today, so you'll be right in there with the rest of us... although I think maybe Logan is already pulling ahead into babymaking mode? 
Hm... not such a good month for the STC... next month HAS to be better, right? 
Although, if I had to pick a cycle NOT to get pregnant, this would be the one. My baby would be due Jan 31, the day after my dad's b-day. And guaranteed he would think that was something special. I mean, we're still gonna bd and everything, but it would annoy me if my dad and my child shared a birthday. I think I'd rather have to wait until late Feb/ early March. Even a leap day baby would be better... though that would require this cycle to be a 28 day cycle, so that prob won't happen.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Happy 13 weeks Andrea!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, is it thirteen weeks already???!!! This is the fastest pregnancy EVER!!! 
Seriously, though.... seems like just yesterday we were saying happy 12 weeks... 
Are you starting to feel good yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

This threads been so slow lately..

still no sign of AF.................


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, right? Even when we thought for a split second that cass was having twins, that was about the most excitement we've had for awhile... :coffee:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... How are you all doing..

Ysa-hope if the witch comes she just does it already.. mc's can really screw up or bodies.. hopefully it will level out soon..

Jen-happy your feeling better.. yay for the witch being lighter and hopefully almost gone..

Andrea-Rachel-Cassie-Yay for scans and healthy happy mamas!

AFM-Im doing well, used my CBFM this morning yay... it was at low. hopefully soon I will hit a high... :) but cd11 for me.. trying not to make a big deal.. just using my cbfm and having fun.. heading to my mom's tonight to work on getting things set up for the garage sale on sat.. then going back Friday and Saturday.. Friday to finish up and Sat to help run it.. might go out and about too..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, CD11! I feel so behind now.. time is flying by though.. I think I'm on CD37 now!?!! I just started getting this dull pain on the left side of my lower tummy. wonder if it's AF on it's way..?


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa-hate saying this but I hope so.. at least then your not in limbo land.. 

yeah time is flying by.. going to be getting back to baby making soon for us.. dtd on cd9 so may tonight may not we will see.. what the night brings.. lol..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, whats the cbfm saying??


----------



## DrGomps

Hello?? So quiet today, how are you ladies doing??

Having a headache and starting to stress out about my qual on may 9th. Not too far away though!! Ah!!


----------



## lilrojo

It said low yet this moring.. first time I used it was today.. set it yesterday... you have to use fmu so couldnt set it till yesterday morning..


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Ladies!

Dr.Gromps,
I am gonna take a early guess, looks like your having a girl, your avatar isnt a big picture but the nub shot looks girly from what I can see.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

How come you have to use fmu? I've heard with opk's you aren't supposed to use fmu? Don't use either one so don't know anything... just wondering. 
Ugh, 80 degrees and raining here, and my stuffy nose is about to kill me. Blah. Should do some housework while LO is happily watching Aladdin.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Erika! Glad to see FF gave you your crosshairs :)


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for crosshairs. Erika, I posted the full pics and a video a page or two back. But I agree with you on the nub. And so does the ultrasound tech. Yay josephine!!

Logan, that sounds a bit right thought for you as its only CD 11 right?? I know it typically is high for a few days before the peak.


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, has the bitch showed her ugly face??

Jen, weather sounds nasty where you are...it was sunny earlier but now getting cloudy, like a storm is brewing.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-opks you don'y use fmu but the cbfm you do... fmu contains the highest amount of hormones & the cbfm measures estrogen & lh.... opks just measure lh which takes time to build up...

yup andrea sounds right to me :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, no AF yet.. I'm between 15 & 17 DPO now.. getting frustrated. Just wish it would come so I could move on!


----------



## babydustcass

hey all!!
Ysa, did the witch come hun?

Andrea, dont stress too much hun! 

I watched a programme last night that just made me rage out... I cannot believe what complete and utter idiots some women/girls are... one thought she was doing her baby GOOD while smoking!!!!! She said she was making it stronger and its heart stronger... WTFFFFFF! omg it made me so mad, and then there was the girl with the twins that you all know about already

Morning sickness is back this morning... not complaining though, i just thought it was done with for me.



xxx


----------



## DrGomps

I puked last night Cassie, hope it leaves soon. But now its only if I make poor food decisions. Baby wants me to take care of her!


----------



## Sun_Flower

ok so I caved... it's the ASDA baby event at the minute and I went in and bought a couple of bits... a microwave steriliser for £10, a baby grooming kit (comes with nail scissors, nail clippers, oral thermometer, hair brush, comb, baby toothbrush, nasal aspirator) also £10, and 3 winnie the pooh vests that were on offer for £5. I know I said I wasn't gonna buy anything till the scan, but I got all excited and stuff. Plus, to be honest, there's no good or bad time to buy baby stuff really, as anything could happen at any time, and I had to start buying at some point, lol!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, baby shopping is the best!! 
I didn't really get to do that much with #1 because I hardly worked during my pregnancy and DH was in and out of jobs. We were pretty poor and relied on my showers for basically everything. But now it's really tempting when we go out to buy him new stuff... and it's a lot cheaper than buying something for me!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... seems like an awful lot of BnB'ers that I "know" got BFP's lately... Sigh. 
:shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your day was good.. Mine was pretty good.. getting ready to head to bed.. just got home from my mom's house.. tables are all set up.. now just gotta put everything out.. that will be Friday's task.. should be fun.. huh..

Anywhoo.. talk to you all tomorrow.. :)

So I know not all of you have gone through a mc but here is what I found when I had gone through mine, poems which really comforted me.. maybe it will help those of you who have lost a baby..

WHAT MAKES A MOTHER? 

I thought of you and closed my eyes 
And prayed to God today 
I asked "What makes a Mother?" 
And I know I heard Him say. 
"A Mother has a baby" 
This we know is true 
"But God can you be a Mother, 
When your baby's not with you?" 

"Yes, you can," He replied 
With confidence in His voice 
"I give many women babies, 
When they leave is not their choice. 

Some I send for a lifetime, 
And others for the day. 
And some I send to feel your womb, 
But there's no need to stay." 

"I just don't understand this God 
I want my baby here." 
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat, 
And then I saw the tear. 

"I wish that I could show you, 
What your child is doing today. 
If you could see your child smile, 
With all the other children and say... 

'We go to Earth to learn our lessons, 
Of love and life and fear. 
My Mommy loved me oh so much, 
I got to come straight here. 

I feel so lucky to have a Mom, 
Who had so much love for me. 
I learned my lessons very quick, 
My Mommy set me free. 

I miss my Mommy oh so much, 
But I visit her each day. 
When she goes to sleep, 
On her pillow's where I lay 

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, 
And whisper in her ear. 
Mommy don't be sad today, 
I'm your baby and I'm here.' 

"So you see my dear sweet ones, 
Your children are okay. 
Your babies are born here in My home, 
And this is where they'll stay. 

They'll wait for you with Me, 
Until your lesson's through. 
And on the day that you come home 
They'll be at the gates for you. 

So now you see what makes a Mother, 
It's the feeling in your heart 
It's the love you had so much of 
Right from the very start. 

Though some on earth may not realize, 
Until their time is done. 
They'll be up here with Me one day 
And know that you're the best mom!"

An Angel Never Dies
Don&#8217;t let them say I wasn&#8217;t born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
I&#8217;ve loved you from the start.
Although my body you can&#8217;t hold
It doesn&#8217;t mean I&#8217;m gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.
I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, I&#8217;ll fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.
You&#8217;ll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesn&#8217;t make mistakes
But that wont soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.
I&#8217;m watching over all you do,
Another child you&#8217;ll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.
There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then you&#8217;ll understand.
Although I&#8217;ve never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesn&#8217;t mean I never was,
An Angel never dies.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone!! 
Wow... so quiet around here these days... 
Logan, I couldn't read your poem... I knew it would make me cry. I'll have to come back to it later. 
Only CD 5 here and AF seems to be just about gone! :yipee: It was really pretty light yesterday, too. If I remember correctly, this is what my periods were like just before I got pregnant with DS... they had just started getting really short and light and then I got pregnant. So maybe this is a good sign? Maybe after 8 months, my body is finally getting back on track from the bc? AND no pms cramps again this cycle. I'm glad things seem to be getting better. :yipee:
So... where is everyone? _How_ is everyone?


----------



## DrGomps

thats really beautiful Logan! Brought tears to my eyes. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Jen, Yay for light periods!! Sounds very promising!!! Our bodies are so crazy!! 

Had to take off my wedding rings as I have a rash and my fingers are starting to swell, surely its too early for this to be happening right??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning Ladies.. :) Logan, your poem brought tears to my eyes.. :hugs:

Still no AF.. Wondering if I didn't O on CD20 or 22, and wondering if maybe I just O'd a couple days ago & now 3dpo? weird.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-yay for the witch being on her way out... and being lighter.. 

Ysa-hmmm I do know our bodies go through a lot after a mc.. maybe wait a while longer then retest..

Andrea-I think things like that can happen at any time.. your 13 weeks and baby is growing very well.. I remember I used that cocoa butter and got the worst rash on my stomach.. so no stoppin the stretch marks for me.. :( If it doesnt get any better maybe phone your dr..

AFM-cd12 today... cbfm still said low.. which still expecting.. maybe in a few days I will get a high.. still just gonna bd whenever were in the mood.. prob tonight just cuz its been a bit.. hope your all doing well..

Anyone hear from Stacey or Vicki? Hope they are both ok..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, just caught up on your blog :hugs: you have a talent at explaining yourself well writing when writing. I've always had a hard time when I have to explain myself & how I'm feeling.. I know it's a journal and not a book, but I always thoroughly enjoy _(enjoys not really the right word, cause some I really feel for you. but I can't think of anything else right now)_ reading your blog (_through the happy entries & not so happy entries)_.. Sending :hugs: your way hun, & sorry about your dad. Mine was pretty much the same... Didn't really know him 'til I was in 5th Grade & saw him off & on after that. your a really good mom for watching out for your son like that too :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

those poems are so beautiful!...

i've borrowed a doppler from a friend.... can't find anything though. No idea if i'm even in the right place, I know it'll still be really low, but can't seem to find anything at all, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOqLnSlvNEU

There is my tutorial. YOu can't hear your own heartbeat or the placenta?? placenta sounds like a swooshing noise. your own heartbeat is loud and slower then babies.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

that tutorial is awesome Andrea & you found babies HB right away! How far along were you when you recorded that?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I never used a monitor myself, but I noticed just from going to the dr's that once you hear it for the first time and you kind of know what you're listening for, it's easier to hear. 
Thanks, Ysa... My other blog is written more for other people. The ttc one started mostly because I couldn't talk to anyone about it, but since I know now that people are reading it, I try to make it more reader-friendly. :) 
As for your cycle... grrrrr.... so confusing... have you been bding just in case? 
Andrea, I would call the dr about your fingers... Couldn't it be a sign of high blood pressure? I don't know... anyway, I'd call. :)
Logan, I know all too well about stretch marks. It kind of makes me jealous how all the women on here talk about getting the cocoa butter early on... I never even thought about using it and for some reason just didn't think stretch marks would be an issue. And then there they were!! And they are NOT going away, ever. Might as well have another baby, huh? :)
Just went and picked up my orders for my tsh and progesterone... still worried that insurance won't cover it, but gonna have it done anyway. I guess we'll see.


----------



## lilrojo

I think its great that your getting the tests done Jen... make sure all is fine :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I agree :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

So figured if i get my bfp i would be due somewhere between the 22nd-27th of jan depending on ovulation...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

January baby would have been nice! :) I'm out for January now & depending on when AF shows, I might be out for February, or at least the 1st half! eeek


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs Ysa, who cares as long as baby comes and is healthy & happy..


----------



## babydustcass

Aw logan thats a beautiful poem, really heart warming!!!

ive got really bad heart burn at the moment, drinking tons of milk but its just not going and feels like my bile is sitting at the back of my throat. 

Feeling sorry for myself this evening, OH has got the day off work tomorrow and I thought I would have a nap when George went down so I wouldnt be so tired later we could get some sofa snuggles and then maybe some.. um.. you know... doesnt seem to happen an awful lots recently but feeling in the mood tonight. We havent really had the time i guess where I have been in bed by 9. Well, I wake up having been asleep for 45 mins and he has arranged to go out on the town with his friends and is getting himself all ready and spruced. I am actually really pissed off because we said earlier that he was going to give me a lovely massage because I have been sat hunched over for the last two days and nights working and then we would have some intimate time. sighhhhhhhh feel stupid for even being peed off but I am totally hormonal at the moment


----------



## Sun_Flower

If I move it over my pubic line I find my own heartbeat on either side, but that's about it lol! probably too chubby or something


----------



## babydustcass

rachel is your bladder full? XXX


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh yes, painfully so lol!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie - :hugs: OH's sometimes! :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

have you eaten?? some women prop their bum up with a pillow and says that helps. Where you hear your own the babies should be nearby. You have to move it very slowly. And angle the doppler at every angle at each position. And don't look at the screen. Just listen.


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie, I understand how it is. I get jealous when my hubby takes some of the few hours he has off and spends it with other people or watching some geeky gadget show. Pregnancy makes you needy!!


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys sorry ive not been around have been doing up my flat for the last week and have had no me time also have spent most of my day today in hospital i went in with a problem with one tooth and came out with six problems i need a tooth removed as its causeing me problems and is a baby tooth i have tooth decay in the others :( £50 to have a tooth removed so im going to wait till ive had a baby to get the rest done as then it would be free 

ive not rele read all the post as this is quick read thou 
logan i will rea the poem and all blogs when i have some proper time 

happy 13wks n 1 day andrea 

yasa i hope ur af comes so that u no ur body is back in synk 
and yasa as to my last mc i was around 18, 19 i had just spilt up with my bf i starved my self for two months lost loads of weight i was in no state for a baby so i geuss god helped me out a little xxxxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm but I can hear my heart beat on both sides. Does that mean I'm having twins? LOL. Might try again before I go to bed, see what happens. If not I'll leave it a few days. Thanks for all the hints and tips ladies :) xx


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, sorry to hear about your teeth!! ouch!!! you still have a baby tooth?? Good to take care of any dental problems now..they get aggravated by pregnancy!!


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!! No Rachel, there are just major blood vessels there...you should be able to find your heartbeat at or near the midline. Could take awhile. Took me an hour at first...


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, see if you can find the whooshing sound of the placenta...should be near that. sounds like waves and lots of fluids. LOL.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Y'all could skype to try to figure it out... God bless modern technology!!


----------



## babydustcass

yeah Andrea, I do feel like i need him here tonight and i hate being alone at night i just cannot go to bed until he is here so its going to be a long night. I wanted to be with him as I feel like I have barely seen him recently. I feel really resentful like he is being selfish. You know, i dont even know if its my hormones recently or if he's developed a serious attitude problem. He blames it on my hormones but I really think its a fob off for his behaviour (lol I sound like his mum here) He doesnt really seem to care much any more, like he's some 'free spirit' all of a sudden that wont take anything seriously including my feelings. If I ever go out I give weeks of notice so that he has a chance to sort something out to do for the evening, if thats in with a movie or in with some friends. I am just sat here on my own with a splitting headache and no comfort food in and no good TV. He almost didnt even take his phone with him! (we only know our next door neighbours here, i dont drive and live in a village in the middle of nowhere)

Lots of gel rachel! Im sure you will find it soon xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, Cass :hugs: 
Men are so AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sometimes, you know? 
They think they can get away with anything and we'll just believe it's our fault 'cause we're the hormonal ones. 
:growlmad:


----------



## DrGomps

oh not having a car and being in a village must make you feel a bit trapped!! You poor thing. :hugs: Our hubbies/OH's have no idea what we go through!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Um, wow. 
Our little thread was on the second page. 
Second page?!?! 
Poor, poor, forgotten little thread. 
Where is everyone? 
I've been thinking, and I've decided I'm not going to write down symptoms this tww. I know it's way early to be thinking about the tww, but I am. 
I used to write down my symptoms not only to compare for myself but also so that someday when I got that bfp, I could share my symptoms with ppl in the tww... But I'm just not going to do it anymore. I think it encourages my craziness.


----------



## DrGomps

2nd page!!! no!!! How sad!! Maybe all the brits are watching the wedding?? just woke up here..funky dreams but at least no nightmares!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I had a big temp dip today. maybe I haven't Ovulated and this is it? Maybe the dip is AF?


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, I don't know if I could not symptom spot!!

Ysatis, sorry hun...so frustrating not knowing whats going on.


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol that's where I was, getting all emotional over the wedding (I blame pregnancy hormones, I'm not an avid royalist or anything). OH is at work all day today (and with the evil illness that I've now passed on to him, poor boy) so I'm now pottering around the house tidying up and whatnot. Can't believe my week off is almost over. I wanted to do so much, and cos I was ill I haven't been able to. Boo. Oh well, it's my birthday in 13 days, scan in 17 days, and I go on holiday 10 weeks today, so lots to look forward to :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I recorded the wedding on TV & watched it this morning. I was not going to get up at 4am! :) She was so pretty & I LOVED her dress


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all doing today...

Yay its friday... :( second page how sad... lets bring her back to page 1.. :)

Ysa-hope your body decides on something here soon.. :)

Jen-hope your doing well.. I have never kept track of my symptoms.. last time I didnt have any..then missed my period and took a test.. so I know I would go crazy analyzing everything.. Hugs.. :)

Stacey-Ouch sounds painful.. Wish you could get it all done now.. Hugs.. where are you at in your cycle..

AFM-cd13 and another low on the CBFM.. cant wait to see it go to high or peak.. :) makes me giddy just thinking about it lol.. Today will be so busy... setting up for our rummage sale tomorrow.. and I need to go to town.. skipping nap time noooo... haha.. just kidding.. although it may get to be a lond day.. oh well wont be able to check in till later tonight.. so hope your all having a wonderful day :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Noooo not naptime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As you know, you may have a very cranky little girl on your hands in a few hours... I don't know about you, but when T was still napping regularly, if we skipped nap it meant early bedtime, which was sometimes just as glorious as a nap. So good luck to you with that!! 
I'm a bit peeved... my friend just sent me a text telling me my "share" of the cost of a project she was working on... that I was unaware I was expected to help finance... It's only $7 but still... it was HER project... grrr...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, sorry about your friend doing that.. Especially if it's her project!

Weaning the puppies off of Bella is going really well (for one baby) the other is being really stubborn & will only drink from Bella..

I was wondering..... The statistics that say it takes on average up to a year for a couple to conceive.. Is that a couple who temps, does OPK's, & times everything right, etc, etc? Or is that a couple who is just having sex when they feel they should be?


----------



## DrGomps

weaning the pups...how cute...how do you do that??

Logan, good luck on the rummage sale. 

Boss is gone for the next week!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-yeah she will get crabby later on today.. hopefully maybe an early bedtime.. which would be great cuz we have to get up at 600 am.. early for her.. but we will see how the day goes.. lol.. just one day.. shouldnt mess up things too much.. :) and sorry about your friend not nice..

Ysa-thats a good question.. my guess is just sex when they think they are ovulating.. they say most couples get preg within the first 6 months.. then it just goes up from there..

ETA-thanks andrea, I hope to do well.. get some money for vacation in september.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, glad you boss will be gone... Seems like she's a bit of a pain.. lol

I'm getting ready to put a sheet over my window because it's so pretty out & I'm stuck inside! :(

Andrea, I've been pureeing the puppies food in the blender (puppy food & water).. Then either finger feed it or put in on a plate onthe floor and they lick it up. They have no teeth yet, so I have to make sure it's nice and smooth for them & Bubba loves it! He's pretty advanced, I think.. Bear, not so much. he'll only eat it if you finger feed them.. I put up pics last night after their feed. they're so cute!


----------



## FloridaGirl21




----------



## AmaryllisRed

PUPPIES!!!!! He is soooo cute. Wook at dat widdle face!!!! 
Ysa, I wonder if that statistic just applies to _all_ healthy couples, whether they are doing everything they can to get pregnant or just dtd a few times a week. I mean, it's an average, so I guess that means there are some that take much longer and some that get pregnant right away-- both of which you can see on this forum. :)
Ugh... my friend... I texted her and said basically this was the first I'd heard of it and she is going off now. It's really sad because she is pretty much my best friend even though she lives out of town, and she seems to think we had discussed that we would all contribute and I am SURE I never agreed to that. 
I had signed a card but didn't realize it was connected to the gift (looking back, I should've, but I didn't), so now I wish I hadn't even done that. I guess I can give her the $7 if it's a big deal, but more than that, I'm upset that this whole thing has even happened because I'm afraid to lose her as a friend. :(


----------



## babydustcass

hey jen, sorry about you friend. Im sure you will not loose her after this, at the end of the day if its her project im sure you would have objected before if you had been told you would have to put in money too. do you mind if I ask what the project is? im nosey :D xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

When I used to work at State Farm the girls would always do things like that for someone else in the office.. Card & flowers or card & a gift & everyone would have to put into the pot (divided evenly) & contribute to whatever the person in charge got as a gift.. Sorry that she's going off.. :hugs: I'm sure you won't loose her as a friend over something like this! :hugs:

Also, I have a friend, everytime she comes over, she talks to my puppies just like that! it's too funny & Bella eats it up :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha, well, Cass, since you asked... (long post to follow)
As I've mentioned, I like this group Rockapella. One of the guys is about to hit his 20 yr anniversary of being in the group. So my friend is a great artist and she painted him as James Bond with a bunch of us around him as Bond girls. Apparently we all supposedly agreed that this would be a gift from all of us and we would split the cost of the matting and framing. 
I deny this conversation ever took place, because I would've said no. I've been a fan for years, but I draw the line at giving them gifts. They are not my family or friends; they are a band I like. So I KNOW I never would've agreed to this. 
So when she was in town a couple weeks ago, she had me sign a card for him, and sign my "Bond name" under it. This should've been a clue to me, but it wasn't. I didn't even want to sign the card because I felt weird about it, but against my better judgement, I did it. 
So then today, she's asking for money. 
It's not like the $7 is the issue. We don't have loads of money, but we could certainly get $7 for something if we needed or wanted it. The issue is that I don't give them gifts, and if she had mentioned this to me like she says she did, I would've said no. And she KNOWS I don't give them gifts. So she should know that she never mentioned this to me. 
Argh. 
Idk. We texted back and forth for awhile and then she said she would text me on Monday after we'd both had time to cool off. 
I hate fighting with people. I don't do it well. :)


----------



## babydustcass

well, i think as it was her idea to give the gift and is clearly the one to take this upon herself to paint it then she should just suck it up. hmmm i think i would feel uncomfortable asking a friend for money to give people we do not know personally a gift, i understand your point its not the $7, more about the expectation.


----------



## babydustcass

dominoes have a Buy one get one free on for the Royal wedding... looks like Friday is Pizza night :D YUM!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

babydustcass said:


> well, i think as it was her idea to give the gift and is clearly the one to take this upon herself to paint it then she should just suck it up. hmmm i think i would feel uncomfortable asking a friend for money to give people we do not know personally a gift, i understand your point its not the $7, more about the expectation.

agreed :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

and it is a bit awkward to give them gifts like that...I wouldn't do that either!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, I mean, for a lot of my friends, they do it all the time, for the band members' birthdays and stuff. But I never have. And I still can't figure why she thought I'd agreed to it. Looking back, surely she knows she never asked me. It's been bugging me all day. Grrr. 
We went to Wendy's with my mom and my brother. I've been eating out too much lately. It's just since I've been sick, I didn't feel like cooking and hadn't gone grocery shopping. But now I feel better and I need to cook and go back to eating healthy(ish). 
Went back to the gym today, too!! I've decided, no more imagining I'm pregnant or implanting as an excuse to avoid the gym!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love Wendy's chicken nuggets! mmm


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had a baked potato and a burger... the baked potato was awesome, but the burger was just okay. They burned the bacon and didn't put enough ketchup on it. I could've put more ketchup, but I was too lazy to get up and also figured it probably still wouldn't mask the burnt bacon taste. Unfortunately I ate it all anyway and now I feel like a cow. Oh, well. Back to the gym tomorrow. 
LO is already asleep and I'm not far behind. Going to read and get to bed. Maybe watch a movie. Housework can wait 'til tomorrow. 
Who has fun plans for the weekend? I know Logan's gonna be making big bucks... everyone else?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was invited to go to Universal Studios & Islands of Adventure tomorrow, but my house is SCREAMING for a cleaning! :( So no plans here.. Staying home & cleaning my house from top to bottom.


----------



## babydustcass

hey ladies! Back from my first midwife booking appointment. 

pretty boring really nothing to report from that but I have my lovely bounty pack! OH got all excited when he saw that as its got lots of reading material in lol

She took my blood, ewww, a lot more than i remember them taking before and so i laid down while she did it and thought happy thoughts lol Now my arm is really aching and I have loads of work I need to be getting on with.

OH is out in town with LO, gave him some pocket money to go and get a new toy so I could have a couple of hours peace to try and do some of the work i wasnt able to yesterday as OH spent the whole morning in bed tending to his hang over. It was nice to have the day off work though and take LO to the indoor play area, we went down the big slides and in the ball pools :) Lots of newborns there too yesterday to coo over! Watched the wedding as well while George went and played with the other kids.

OH went to pick up a parcel for me on the way into town, the only thing im waiting for is my doppler so I really hope this is it!! :D so excited !!!!!!!!!

Ahhh Ysa, you are so lucky to have those almost on your doorstep, we were planning on coming back in 2012 end of jan time but of course thats not possible now but we will be there in 2013 to hit all the attractions :) I love it there so much


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... slow day today... I'm guessing because it's such a gorgeous day outside!! Enjoy, everyone!! We might go to the park if it gets warm enough. :)


----------



## DrGomps

my allergies have been terrible...took benadryl then took a 3 hour nap. Just studying over here, have dinner tonight at a couples house...kind of a slow day. 

Cassie did you get your doppler?? Rachel any luck with it??


----------



## Sun_Flower

No luck with mine. Tried again with fresh batteries as the old ones were going... heard my heartbeat in a couple of places, but nothing else. It's only a cheap one my sister in law bought though, so I'm not expecting miracles, especially seeing as LO is still teeny and moving all the time. SIL and our friend only used it at 16+ weeks when baby was a lot easier to find, so I'm not letting it panic me or anything :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just got back from the park... gorgeous day for it... and now LO's tuckered out on the couch! Gonna wake him up pretty soon, though, for dinner. Nice to have a little peace and quiet, though. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend! 
Andrea-- sucks about the allergies. At least you can take something for it!! 
Rachel-- good that you're not worried about not being able to find the hb. I'm sure you'll be able to in a few more weeks. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, if its a cheap one, that may be the problem. Glad you aren't worrying about it. Probably not very sensitive.


----------



## DrGomps

so just went to the liquor store to get a bottle of wine for my dinner tonight (got sparkling cider for me) and realized I may have confused the store clerk...they were having tequila samples and the woman wouldn't leave me alone about it...so I kindly patted my belly and told her I couldn't but then realized it must have looked odd that a pregnant woman was purchasing wine in a liquor store!! :dohh: beautiful day here...warm and lovely blossoms on the trees. If only I could breathe without my nose running, my eyes tearing and sneezing constantly. Its getting old!!


----------



## lilrojo

Oh my goodness I am exhausted... worked all night last night setting up for the sale, lots more than I thought we all had.. but got less than 3hrs of sleep last night.. I need a nap.. wont happen though as its 8 oclock.. hopefully earlier bed time.. but LO slept late then took a late nap... so prob not too early.. . our routine is all messed up.. :( oh well.. didnt need to test with my CBFM which was good as I was quite busy.. 

Made almost 200 dollars.. so that was great putting some for a swingset for my LO and the rest to vacation.. 

Hope you have all been doing well.. CD 14 here.. and I know Im getting close to ovulation as the cm has picked up a ton.. not EW yet but becoming more in abundance.. lol.. well I will talk to you all tomorrow.. Im gonna rest.. :)

Ysa-has the witch showed her ugly face yet.. or are you still in limbo??

Jen-How are you doing?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lovely day here too :) Gonna try and convince my OH to go for a nice long walk later. Still full of cold :( My sinuses are SO painful, because my nose is blocked. Couldn't even enjoy my first night in our brand new King Size bed, because the whole right side of my face was throbbing :( OH had a good night though and I didn't disturb him at all, which is one of the main reasons we bought it. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## babydustcass

YAY my doppler came! We spent about an hour last night trying to find the heartbeat, in the end it was getting really frustrating but wasnt worrying. Then I emptied my bladder as I was busting for a wee and it was really uncomfortable, I think we then found the heart beat, a fast chugging sound for about 10 seconds and then lost it again. Its really hard to find isnt it! I am going to have another go this morning


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie, the chugging sound is it. I don't do it with my bladder full, hurts too bad!! But make sure you have food in your stomach and some woman prop their bum on a pillow. Seems to help. 

Logan, glad the garage sale went well!! yay for a swingset!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, glad to hear the yard sale went well.

Cassie, how exciting that you did find it, even if it was for a short time..

AFM, still no AF or sign of her. Not sure how long I should wait before I call my ob to set up an appt? I'm on CD41 now :(


----------



## DrGomps

have you tested again ysatis??


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... Im happy its over.. :) got a great night sleep tonigh.. yay for that gonna have a down day and relax.. do some laundry and work some in our basement with the remodeling... should be a good day...Hope your all having a nice day...

A bit cloudy here... but oh well were staying in so it can be.. 

CD15 here.. been back in the baby making process for a bit now.. not as crazy as before.. cbfm said low again today.. but i have heard it can go right from low to peak so we will see.. just dtd like usual..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, like 2 or 3 days ago with a Walgreens brand test. I might not have even Ovulated yet :shrug:... And my chart is so confusing.


----------



## sept10

Ysa - yikes your chart is confusing, don't think i can help with that one!! hope you get some answers soon...ovulation, af or a BFP!! 

spent the whole day painting the fence in our garden...and we're only half way round!! wrist and back aching but its looking good. Another bank holiday tomorrow..hopefully more sun to enjoy...hope everyones enjoying their time off x


----------



## babydustcass

ysa, doesnt look like you have Ov'd yet hun, hope you get some answers soon. have you had any other O signs? 

Sarah, I love painting but painting walls and fences have to be the worst jobs in the world! I dont envy you but it was a lovely day today wasnt it, did you manage to get any tan lines :) lol!!! I spent a little bit of time outside and it was lush, unfortunately work needed to be done too so no sunday in the garden for me! OH has been lovely since his night out and tided the house today for me as I have been so busy this week with work I havent really had time to give it a good sprucing.
He's at blockbuster now getting a movie and some pop corn so we can have sofa snuggles.

I found the babys heart beat again and for a long time this time, made me cry with happiness... such a fool lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, I've had ewcm, it comes & goes & I'm sure it's ewcm. so so weird.. i've been keeping track of when i get it w/ ff


----------



## sept10

Cassie - yeah for babys heartbeat!!.....

i'm a redhead so no tan lines for me...factor 50 reapplied several times while painting i'm afraid!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Sarah, haven't seen you in awhile...I like working outdoors...sometimes I envy you ladies having a yard. Maybe one day. Who knows?? maybe the closest we will ever get is a patio...I would settle for that and a house in manhattan!!!

was helping a friend move...well I had to stay with the van and watch the stuff. we were moving his stuff into a storage unit because my friend is going on a trip to china before he moves into his new place in the city. ANywho...at the unit this guy straight up asks me on a date!! Honestly, its been ages since I have been picked up...and he was cute..so it was flattering. My husband doesn't think a wedding band is a deterrent...but obviously it is because I normally wear it...but my rash is so bad. Anywho..feeling fat lately and it was nice to see that I am still am attractive to some. ;) 

those of you mummies...did you have alot of pain in your hips/lower back?? its killing me today. :(


----------



## sept10

Dr Gomps....that pain in your hips and lower back could be to do with your ligaments softening around the back of your pelvis (specifically your sacroiliac joint)...getting ready for childbirth.... i am a physio and i believe its pretty common....hopefully it will settle down. 

its gorgeous and sunny again here today....must try and get motivated to get back out in the garden and work!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea-- yes, my lower back killed me off and on for the whole nine months. Make sure you wear comfortable shoes. (Sounds like such an old lady thing to say, but it's true.) 
I just remembered I had a dream last night that I was in NYC-- seems like I was a detective or something-- and right in the middle of the city were houses that had backyards and gardens. It was totally weird and random. 
My body just hurts today and I feel like a senior citizen. Back to the gym, I suppose. 
Oh, over the weekend, DH said he's decided we should have like 15 children. I said, um, I don't think I have time for that!! I've got maybe five more in me at most. And he said well, if those five are all twins... that gives us 11. 
I said, how are we gonna FEED all those children? He said, well, we'd better get to work on that garden! 
I'll say! 
We said when we first started dating that we both wanted ten kids. Then after Thomas, I said one was enough. Now that I'm getting brave and saying two or three, he's gone up to 15!! Crazy man...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, LOL about your DH! that's so funny :)


----------



## DrGomps

yay...must be ligament pain...its so awful though...hurts if I move a certain way.

Jen, 15 kids??? :rofl: LOL!! Good luck with that!! You would need a school bus!! And can you imagine pushing out 15 kids?? Your lady parts would never be the same!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahahaha my lady parts are fine. Thomas was a c-section. For any future children, they'll just unzip me and take them right out. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki!!!! How are you???


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So how about, my in-laws were over for dinner on Saturday. And my MIL is very nosey, and goes through things (she's gone through my medicine cabinet before & has gone to OH & told him, she shouldn't be taking this & that.. Well how do you know that we have that? And half of it, I have it just because, not because I'm actually taking any of it). And she was in our bathroom & when she opened the door, she was washing her hands. And my SIL went in there (probably to look at herself in the mirror.. lol) And DH was outside of the bathroom sorting the linen closet.. And my MIL asked him in front of SIL what the 'instead cups' were for. :blush: OH told her that they were for when we DTD, to keep his "swimmers" in. (how awkward!) Then I heard them in there like, ewww. etc etc.. So then my SIL went to my FIL & told him that we have the soft cups & what they were used for & that my MIL told my SIL that I can get an infection for making Jesse's swimmers stay up there like that.. And my SIL was telling that to my FIL! :dohh: I was mortified & wanted to crawl in a shell. :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## DrGomps

how rude for her to be that nosy!! That would make me so angry!! Awe...your poor thing!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was mortified.. Actually, now that I'm thinking about it. my FIL was the only one that was like, so what? I'm sure people do it all the time.. But still SO embarrassing for all of them to know. that stuff is private.. it's like, even if I hide things, MIL will find them! And I shouldn't have to hide things.. grrr


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I just got through your blog entry for today & will be minimizing my BnB browser to be productive after this :) But I was thinking, why don't you do something from home? My grandma has a credit card, & she goes around & finds really good deals on hand bags & make-up & little gadgets.. And then she sells them on ebay & makes like $1,000 profit a month. She pays back to CC & keeps the rest & that way that's not money out of her pocket. If she can't sell it, she brings it back to the store after say, 30 days. Which for her, she hasn't had a job in sooo many years (she raised her kids, then had to raise all of my moms kids, myself included & has just always been a SAHM), that's decent & it supplements my grandpa's income.. :shrug: just a thought :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I cannot believe your MIL would do that. Snooping through someone's personal belongings is just SO far from acceptable it's not even funny. Next time you should plant something in there, just to get at her. Put some water in an old medicine bottle and label it "Elixir of Youth. Guaranteed to zap wrinkles, diminish gray hairs, and put a spring back in your step. Specially formulated for nosy mother-in-laws." 
I would certainly consider working at home when Thomas is ready to go to school. I have a friend who did some different work-at-home jobs and recommends them. One of them is writing answers to online searches. Totally up my alley. But not until Thomas is in school. 
Of course, my dream would be to become a best-selling author. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, you made me giggle when reading the 'elixir of youth' comment.. :haha: And you'd totally do a fab job as a best-selling author :)


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies... hope your all doing well.. It was such a long weekend for me.. first the rummage sale, well settin it up, the running it all day, cleaning up and going to town then coming home.. then yesterday was planning a down day but ended up going to town and buying furniture for the basement... which isnt done yet so now need to pick up speed on that.. then my dryer stopped working.. ugh what next..

Cd16 here and still a low.. thought for sure we would have hit high by now.. the lh line is getting darker though.. so hopefully soon... should ovulate in about 4 days.. which is when I get a pos opk.. so i guess wait it out like usual.. this month has been so much more relaxed because I have been so busy.. :) anywhoo have a good day..


----------



## DrGomps

I agree with Ysatis, I love reading your blog Jen, you have a definite way of drawing the reader in :thumbup: 

Really funky pains today in my abdomen...think its my uterus pushing everything out of the way. Weird. Feeling like i have alittle more energy today...hope it lasts!!


----------



## DrGomps

long cycles stink Logan. Hope you O soon!! But should be close so are you :sex:??


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah they do.. but oh well I guess cant change them.. so live with them.. I feel so much less stressed now that i quit the opks.. its funny cuz im still using the cbfm but just feel so much better...

and yeah andrea we have been bding.. just not like crazies... been every two nights I think, may start everyother.. or just when we want to.. haha


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Girls! Where's everyone been?? 
Not much going on here... LO's been asleep for awhile, so I'm about to hit the shower and call it an early night. Got lots done around the house today, so that's always good. 
Have a good night, everybody!!


----------



## DrGomps

supposed to be studying...but I keep procrastinating!! AH!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah jen.. this thread has really gone quite dead... used to be so busy.. and had pages to catch up on when i woke in the morning.. now all day and nothing new.. oh well i guess.. gonna go help hubby with the remodeling of the basement.. and drink a few drinks.. maybe get some fun drunk sex in tonight.. lol... 

Andrea-get to it.. haha jk.. go to bed and put it off for tomorrow.. :) sounds much better.. lol


----------



## DrGomps

LOL! But looking at baby stuff is so much more fun!!


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. yeah it is.. its addicting.. I love it.. still look even though my lo is almost 2.. I still buy too.. cuz someday I will have another LO so may as well be prepared.. :) have you looked anywhere else at bedding.. I got mine from target for my daughter not sure what stores you have around you..


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys 
how have we all been ?????

the bank holidays are all over now and maybe we will all have time on here for some gossiping yay 

my couzen had her baby yesterday and about two hr after he was rushed into intencive care with pockets in his lungs she said hes doing much better today but its a massives scare as were so close to eachother but i wont go to the hospital because i will just cry and i dont want to stress jordan out we will have a good celebration cry when he comes home lol 

well i think im entering my fertile period but im goin to try hold off with the opks 
for the mo as since ive been taking evening primrose oil i have been preducing cm so im going to use ewcm to confirm and go by that ive been very relaxed this cycle and i tend to stay that way lol what will be will be 

i rele need to keep updated 

yasa has she come yet???


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Stacey, glad to see you. :) nope. No AF yet for me :(


----------



## sspencer99

aww man thats such pants how long are you going to leave it untill you go to the drs xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey!! I was beginning to worry!!! Awww, I will keep the little guy in my prayers. A sick baby is just about the worst thing. What's the epo like? Is it like... really oily? And you swallow it? What is it supposed to do? Not thinking of taking it... just curious. :)
Logan-- yay for fun drunk sex!!! (That sounds so wrong.) 
Andrea-- you're going to have a baby shower or two, right? Registering is the best. It's like shopping without money. And then you can check online... and see what people bought you... heh heh... I had two showers, and I was actually really stressed out about them, but it turned out to be a lot of fun. 
Ysa-- still no AF???!!! What the heck? I know your body can do strange things after a mc, but this is craziness. 
AFM... last night I was just about to post that DH was outside and I wished he'd come in for some bding and then he did and I had to delete it really fast!! Anyway, probably not fertile yet, but you never know. I really want to try and bd every other day until I'm pretty sure I've o'd. 
Sore today from the gym yesterday. I love that "I worked really hard" kind of sore. 
Another dreary day here today. My friend in Georgia just put up the baby pool for her little boy. We'll prob have to wait until August for that!! Ugh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IDK, I'm thinking I might just stop temping. It's making me go a little :wacko: trying to figure out what's going on.


----------



## sspencer99

thanks jen i prayed for him too last night 

epo is acutally great i dont preduce much cm at all it somtimes makes it diffulct to have sex but ive been alot better alough my mood swings are getting worse ive always been able to controll them but have blown a few time i blame the epo as its for hormone imbalance lol 

where abouts are you in your cycle ??? xxx


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> IDK, I'm thinking I might just stop temping. It's making me go a little :wacko: trying to figure out what's going on.

i have tried to stop temping but its routine now i get up and do it without thinking 

maybe you should and just ride it out xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- I know what you mean about the mood swings... I used to be terrible before bc and then the bc sort of made them go away. But now they're back and I've forgotten how hard it is to control them. I'm trying to do better this time around. 
I'm on CD 10... the fun part has begun. I think it'll be good if we can bd cd 9, 11, 13, 15, and 17. I think last cycle I o'd on cd 15. Although last month, after I was pretty sure I o'd, we didn't dtd for like ten days!! I'm gonna try not to let that happen this time. That wasn't nice. 
Ysa, it's so hard to stop temping. But IMO, it definitely helps you not be all crazy about ttc. Especially since you really don't know where you are in your cycle. Maybe quit until AF comes and then start again?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, I'm chat happy!!!!! Yay!!!
:cake:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats on your 'Chat Happy' status :) you've crossed to the other side :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Wow ive got a bit to go before i get my chat happy status 
well done jen u happy chatter lol x


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies... Hope your doing well...

Ysa-Hope your body sorts itself out soon.. I think it can take 4-6 weeks after a mc to get your af back... took me 4 after mine.. gl and hopefully she comes soon..

Jen-Yay for chat happy I think Im close.. lol.. gl to you in the bding time.. hope we make our babies this month...

Stacey-hi, happy to see you back..is your ticker right then where you are.. cd 12.. good luck to you too...

AFM-cd17, drunk sex was actually quite fun, although by the time we got around to it I wasnt all that drunk.. lol.. cbfm still said low.. i will prob be one of those who go from low to peak.. with no highs.. oh well were covering our bases... :) Hope your all doing well..


----------



## DrGomps

LOL! Yay for drunk sex logan!!

Stacey, so sorry to hear about your nephew, I hope he recovers very soon.

Jen, yay for being chat happy like Ysatis and I!! Hehehe...I am almost an addict I think :blush:

AFM, today was a sad day for our family, Steven's cousin, the one with pancreatic cancer died this morning. she leaves behind her husband and 4 small children. :cry:


----------



## QueenVic

HELLO STRANGERS !!

Just a quick hey as been MIA for a while.. but I have popped in to have a browse a few times in the last week or so to see if there has been any news!!

Hope Andrea, Raych and Cass are all doing well and bumps are coming along nicely :winkwink:

As for everyone else... got my fingers crossed !!! :dust:

xx


----------



## DrGomps

Vic, your alive!!! LOL!!


----------



## babydustcass

hi everyone

Andrea, sorry to hear about your family member... so sad :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Andrea... I knew from what you said that it would be soon, but didn't expect it quite this soon. I will pray for that family, especially those poor children... so sad. 
Vic, I knew you were around!! Saw you lurking!! How are ya?!
Logan-- hopefully you get your "peak" soon. Is it possible that the cbfm would miss it? Do you usually o this late? 
I was just talking to my mom about Hannah of the Bible because my church (well, the one I grew up in that she still goes to) is having a "women of the Bible" study and they are starting with Hannah. And I told her how I love the story of Hannah and how I want to call our little girl Hannah Sarah. And she said it's just a beautiful name... which of course I knew. But it was nice to be able to _talk_ about our future child instead of just typing about it with you all. :) I know we've told people that we're ttc, but I still feel like I shouldn't really talk about it outside of these forums (and Dh of course). 
Off to the library. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea, so sorry to hear about your family member, hope your all doing ok... hugs to you


----------



## DrGomps

I like the name hannah alot. Going to take a nap now. Really hoping I get my energy back sometime soon. Oh and I totally forgot I have a Dr's appt tomorrow, my third prenatal already!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-was told not to worry about it, since its my 1st month using it,its still getting to know me... that it may not have gotten the shift to high in my hormones... and yea always ovulate on cd20 usually.. wait it out i guess..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hannah is one of the names me and OH like, I think it's simple but beautiful :)


----------



## lilrojo

Im five posts away from chat happy :)


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh Andrea I'm soo sorry to hear that :hugs: 
You need to be strong for your cozen 

Logan yeah I'm cycle day 12 cm is rele good ATM very happy 

Went to see my cozen baby is out of intensive care and off his drip I got to hold him I was very teary it was amazing I was so proud it was so amazing to hold his little body in my arms 
It's all made me very broody


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, stacey for cd12...were pretty close in our cycles... im on cd17 but i think your the closest to me... not sure... gl hun

Babies make us all broody, happy you enjoyed yourself and he is doing okay


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- I think Sarah is somewhere close to your cycle, too... 
Raych, the good thing is, we could all use the same names and it won't matter, since our kids won't likely ever meet. 
DH doesn't seem too fond of the idea of me going on clomid-- he said it's not natural. Of course, he's the one who says it's all my fault we're having trouble conceiving because of the pill... also "not natural." I figure, fight the effects of one pill with another. But of course, it will have to be a joint decision. 
Sheesh!! I'm so hungry today... is that a sign that ovulation is near? Or just me being a piggy? :)


----------



## DrGomps

I had some Ben ANd jerry's half baked!! yummy!! Clomid is not a sever drug at all, just an estrogen receptor antagonist and just makes your system release more hormones so you have more mature follicles. The bad thing about clomid is at high doses it reduces your uterine lining.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Do you think that's what she would prescribe me if my thyroid levels are ok but progesterone is low? She didn't say clomid specifically; just said "something to help you ovulate." 
Of course, I'm hoping it's my thyroid, because then maybe if we could get it regulated, I would not be so cold and tired all the time and maybe I could lose a little weight! At this point, I'm just anxious to find out.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-not sure what your doctor will do.. I think they all do things differently... Hopefully you will get some answers soon.. so when do you go back to the doctors.. ater you ovulate...

Cant believe im gonna ovulate in a few days.. this month has flown by.. I've been so busy.. and not thought about ttc as much.. wink wink.. lol..


----------



## lilrojo

Have to post one more time, as now I should be chat happy.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, LOL.. well to the chat happy group! :haha:

Jen, do you know of anything else that doctor's prescribe to help ovulation occur? I don't, just wondering :shrug:

I finished work around 5 & had to stop what I was doing about 6:45 & take a nap.. Slept until 8pm.. Probably shouldn't have done that cause now it's almost midnight.. hopefully I can get to bed soon.. still feeling pretty tired so i should be able to.. have a good night everyone :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- yay!! Chat happy!! Glad this month is going fast for you. The real test will be the TWW. Never has a TWW gone fast enough for me. 
Ysa-- why so tired do you think? Post-ovulation progesterone surge? Or something else? 
I've heard of lots of different drugs and supplements that people talk about on here but I don't really read about them because I didn't think it had anything to do with me. My thyroid blood test is on May 14th and my progesterone tests are on the 14th and the 16th, all at the hospital. I don't have an appt scheduled after that, but I'm guessing the dr's office will call me once they get results. Ugh. I just love phone calls that could bring potentially life-changing information. 
I just feel really in a funk today. I'm sore from working out too hard, and it's cloudy and rainy again, and Thomas has to go to the dentist tomorrow and have fillings, and I'm freaking out about it. I'm really tempted to cancel, but I know I have to be the mommy and do the responsible thing. The stress is about killing me. :(
How is everyone else?


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, any sign of her??? 

Jen, hope you get the answers you need. Its rainy here too and I have to walk to my Dr.'s office. :(

I can now officially move over to the second trimester boards. :happydance: Can't believe its 14 weeks and already my third OB appt. Maybe one of these days DH can come. He is on a flight to north carolina this morning to go to the funeral. i have to stay and study.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Ladies.. No AF yet.. Jen, I'm not sure why I'm so tired.. Still feel tired this morning too :( I've been getting 8hours of sleep. Hopefully I've Ovulated by now. I just wish my period would come already..

Jesse and I were laying in bed last night trying to go to sleep. And out of no where he says, 'your pregnant'. I go, "WHAT?" (he through me for a loop). He said, "I just know your pregnant. you've been feeling bad (I've had a bug, lol) And your so sleepy & your not getting your period!" I just said that he's got to stop watching 'I didn't know I was Pregnant' with me. It's making him go looney & that I'm not pregnant. Last test I took was a few days ago, but it was negative & my body hasn't change since then.. :shrug: I was telling him this.. And then he's like, well those ladies got negative tests too! So I'm definitely going to have to stop watching that show around him.. LOL


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, I got a faint line on a dollar store test this morning, I am freaking out! I took a picture with my cell phone but dont know how to post it.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Go to Advanced, click on the paperclip icon & upload it that way..

YAY!!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Here are the pics, tell me what you think?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG! I definitely see a line! No squinting or nothing involved & it looks pink!!! Congrats Erika!!!!!!!

:dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol thank you! I am so nervous right now, I have a clear blue digital. Thinking of taking it with 2nd MU


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That is a for-sure positive!!!!! Wow, congratulations!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:test: If a Dollar Store test gave you a positive, I'm sure a CB digi will! :)


----------



## truthbtold

I hope so! Im headed to the bathroom stand by lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, I'm not going anywhere! **pulls up a chair** :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha I'm not, either...:coffee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I just keep hitting refresh! I'm so happy for her!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, she must be celebrating... or staring at the word "Pregnant" in disbelief? Or trying to gain her composure so she can take and upload a picture? 
Come on, Erika, we wanna know!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Omg erika where are you :sleep:
WHATS GOING ON


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it's been like 40 minutes! I hope she's celebrating :)


----------



## sspencer99

arrrhhhh i need to know lol i will not go back to work till i know


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry ladies, here you go 



:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Whoooo hoooooo!! So happy for your! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
That just made my day. 
Congratulations!!!!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

congrats babe yay for you soo excited for you 
wah whooooooooo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies, Im so scared I wont be telling anyone other than DH! His birthday was this past saturday guess he got an late gift lol.


----------



## sspencer99

now im just to happy to go back to work lol x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

truthbtold said:


> Thanks ladies, Im so scared I wont be telling anyone other than DH! His birthday was this past saturday guess he got an late gift lol.

aww, so sweet!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies. So funny this was the first month I relaxed and didnt come on the boards much, didnt use my opks. We actually planned to stop trying until the end of June.


----------



## sspencer99

Haha well thay do say that its more likly to happen when you relax 
im soo trying to do the same thing x


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh just to add on ur great news mu not so great news 
i had my tooth taken out this morning its going to cost 
around £2,000 to fill the gap money i just dont have 
its at the back and cant see it when i smile so im not bothered to much atm it will be cheaper or free when im pregnant so fxed xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Apparently that's about 3800 US dollars... that can't be right. Seriously? Wow. 
At least it's in the back. 
Can they do that kind of dental work when you're pregnant? I think I read somewhere that they can't do certain kinds of dental work once you're pregnant. 
Well, I was going to make some brownies, but then I realized I threw away my square pan. So we need to go buy a new pan. 
Or go to dunkin donuts instead. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mmmmm, Dunkin Donuts :)


----------



## truthbtold

That is an insane amount of money for one tooth geez!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You going to surprise DH when you tell him Erika?


----------



## truthbtold

I caved already I texted him the photo, lol he is so excited.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww :)


----------



## truthbtold

lol he said no need to buy you that kindle you just got a early mothers day gift.


----------



## sspencer99

Im just as bad i think not goin to tell and just get so excited it blurts out haha 

i no im looking into alterntives like braces 

my cozen just txt me to say baby got the all clear and is on her way home with him i just burst out crying im soo relived


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, too funny.. what's your edd? And how far along will you be when you go on vacation?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww great news about your cousin & her baby stacey! I bet you & your whole family are really relieved! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats Ericka... Happy and healthy nine months to you... few more of us left in here then we will all be preggo and showing off our bumps and babies... 

Another low on the cbfm.. but I know im approaching my o date.. as cm is changing and becoming more abundant.. I hope lol, that im getting close.. Truly I have no idea.. oh well just keep at it and hopefully get a peak in 2 days times.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Im soo happy as shes also my best friend i was ok at the hospital last nite but to know hes fine there no infection and he can come home just blew me away im so so happy lets continue with this little streak of luck as it been a crappy month xx


----------



## truthbtold

LOL Stacy, Im the same way. I was relly trying to hold in the information until I got home. Glad things went well with your cousin.

Ysa, January 14th (two days before ds turns 3) according to online calculators, so I think 14 or 15 weeks at vacation time. Hopefully all the morning sickness will be gone. I would hate to ruin a week in aruba barfing all day.


----------



## sspencer99

Yay logan lets hope two more days then 2ww for you xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Stacey... yup be back at it.. the tww.. 4 more and you will join me.. :) yay.. 

oooo.. aruba sounds like so much fun.. Im going on vac. in Sept.. hopefully have a nice big belly for it.. lol.. well not too big.. but you all get it..


----------



## QueenVic

Congratulations Erika thats fantastic news !!!!! EXCITING !! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Vicki-how have you been..


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Vicky,

Ysa, I am headed to your neck of the woods in august, taking the kids to disney world.


----------



## lilrojo

Ericka-can I say jealous.. aruba and disney world..


----------



## truthbtold

Lol, Im not too excited and disney world, all the walking and it cost so much money just to get in the park! Aruba is beautiful if you never been put it on your to go list. The natives are so friendly. We got married and conceived our angel baby there last July so we are going back for our one year anniversary.


----------



## DrGomps

seriously, aruba and Disneyworld??!!! Hehhee and a :bfp:!!! COngrats Erika!! So happy for you..came back from the doctors appt and had loads of pages to catch up on!!

Stacey, so glad that the baby is okay and going home!! YAy!! 

I summarized my Dr's appt in my journal...not great...baby is fine. Just in a grumpy mood, but Erika's news just made me my mood so much better...we needed a win for the stc!! woohoo!!

Ysatis...you should test too...maybe jesse's right?!!


----------



## DrGomps

Erika, because you had an IC with your Angel, well you be getting it stitched this time??


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Dr. G, I will be getting a cerclage at 12 weeks, I think thats 2 or 3 weeks before we go to Aruba.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Erika.. Disney World huh? Have your kids ever been? I grew up going literally every other weekend to the theme parks. We loved it.

Andrea, I have a $store test & may test in the morning.. I'm really not so hopeful. No symptoms to make me think that I may be pregnant my chart doesn't support it either. But what have I got to loose? :)


----------



## truthbtold

No my DH or my kids have never been. I only been once when I was 12. But it was nothing like it is today.

FX'd I hope you get a bfp!


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa, we are staying at the Orange Lakes Resort, do you know anything about it?


----------



## DrGomps

hehehe..thats the attitude Ysatis!! 

Erika did you have any symptoms??


----------



## truthbtold

Not yet Dr.G, mines usually dont kick in until 6 weeks, fatigue, 8 weeks to 12 weeks nausea.


----------



## Sun_Flower

See, another one with no symptoms, so don't give up hope Ysa! MASSIVE congratulations to you Erika, so happy for you! xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

The only resort I've stayed at in Orlando was the Fountain Blue, or I think it was the Blue Green Resort? Looks like they like naming them after colors, lol.. I've never heard of the Orange Lakes Resort though.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks a million Sun_Flower!


----------



## DrGomps

Time for a change of ticker Erika!! hehee...


----------



## truthbtold

Which code do you use, the bbcode or html?


----------



## DrGomps

Love it! And its bbcode...but I think you figured it out!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Ericka-when you planning on going to the dr..


----------



## truthbtold

My doctor told me to call in as soon as I got a bfp, but I really dont see the point. I like to go st 8 weeks they way they can see something lol. I may call to see what they say.


----------



## lilrojo

I think I will prob wait a bit after I get my positive too.. not too long but a few weeks just to be sure.. never had a chemical or anything but after my mc im such worry wart.. lol.. but then I feel like I want to go and be happy in what is happening you know.. Im not sure.. wait till the moment is upon me


----------



## truthbtold

I feel the same way, Im worrying already so I dont want to go so soon. Maybe I will go at 6 weeks.


----------



## sept10

Congrats Erika!!! I was wondering why there was sooo many new pages today.....so glad that its down to your great news!!!!!!

Logan / stacey...i'm cd13 today so i think i'm near you guys.....can't believe its cd13 already....i only have 5 OPKs left so haven't even started using them yet...am going to wait till i see EWCM. Last month ovulated cd20...but its normally cd17-18.....fx'd for you both that you hit your O date!!

sarah
x


----------



## truthbtold

Okay 5/31 at 2:30pm lol They said wait until 6 weeks not 8.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, so happy 4 u ericka!! Hopefullt the rest of us will b right behind u!

Sarah-Im on cd18...2 days to ovulation... gl to u!!


----------



## truthbtold

I hope so I need some bump buddies!


----------



## lilrojo

If I get my bfp i would b due jan 24th


----------



## truthbtold

Thats only ten days apart fx'd !!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Congratulations ERIKA!!!! SOOOOO Happy for you!!!! :D How exciting !!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you guys have to watch this.. too funny!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCOPNuuGeKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ericka-find out the 17th of may, next af due... im hoping


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I remember when that came out... I think I saw that little girl on Ellen. And she was all sorry about what she had said. Poor little girl. But it's too funny!! 
If I get preg. this cycle, I would be due on Jan 31... going by adding nine mos and a week to LMP. But my dad's b-day is Jan 30 (as many of you read in my blog), so hoping to avoid that. I guess I'm rooting for later ovulation this cycle... If I can hold out until like cd 16, maybe I could have a groundhog day baby... that would be kinda funny... then I could name it Phil. Haha then if it's a girl I could name her Philippa and call her Pippa... I just think Pippa is the coolest name... I mean, I guess I could call her that anyway... it's my baby... but Dh would never agree to that! 
This moment of silliness brought to you by Naps. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Boo I cant see the link at work.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen- my nephew's bday is the 30th of jan too


----------



## sspencer99

yasa omg i pmsl 
haha i also watched ur video of hunter ur voice is soo cute lol xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, LOL. i hate listening to my voice! bleh :haha: Jesse was playing a video game on the PS & there was a dog & Jesse was making it bark & wag it's tail & Hunter kept whining, for like 30 minutes straight. Walking around the living room crying.. too funny!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My SIL's b-day is Jan 30th, my cousin's daughter (may as well be my child) :haha: her b-day is Jan 28th & my OH's b-day is Jan 16th.. lot going on in January.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

i no its funny my mums dog barks if a dog on the tv barks
she does it all the time but it makes me laugh ever time lol 

no ur voice is lovley i sound like a bloke lol xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, yeah, Hunter does too.. it's so funny

& thanks.. :) **googling what a bloke sounds like** :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll bet you don't sound like a man! :)


----------



## lilrojo

I hope to add another bday to jan... just nephew in my family... dh is feb 13th

I just want to get my pos sooo bad... last chance b4 my due date 2 get a pos :(


----------



## sspencer99

haha no i really do i used to have a really sexi husky voice but it dissapered :( 
but i sound like a man on recording x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My mom's b-day is Feb 8th... but that would require me to ovulate something like CD 22... and I don't want to wait that long!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

And I have a high pitched voice. LOL, always have, always will :haha: at least yours was sexy at one point in time! :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, I love your voice!!!

Logan I hope you get it before you due date!! Fx'd!! We will definitely get more BFP's this month!! I can feel it!! 

So happy, a girl who I was talking to on another thread since Feb, who was told that her Husband's SA was terrible..just got a faint bfp!! Let the bfps rain in!! babies everywhere!! :D

Oh and may of you know this, but I booked a private scan when I am 16 weeks to look at the gender on May 18th!! :D Can't wait until June 13th...impatient. Don't know how people stay :yellow:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I hope we have more BFP's this month! Erika gave us our long awaited BFP! now we just need some more to follow to keep the PMA around!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

does anyone know why people get lymph nodes? I have a tiny ball under my left armpit & I just noticed it last night. Jesse said it's probably a lymph node, but it hurts.. Like my whole arm pit is sore..? Are they harmful?


----------



## DrGomps

we all have lymph nodes all over our body to store lymp :haha: but sometimes they become enlarged due to infection...or if you are squeezing or poking it!! :haha:

So I broke down and ordered the intelligender test...heard mixed reviews about it...the directions seem really particular...you can't disturb the test at all or the results are invalid. You have to swirl, not shake. Also no sex 48hrs prior and no progesterone supplements, I have been off of it for awhile now so should be fine. We will see if it gives me girl and on May 18th I will know for sure!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, is it hard??? You might want to talk to a doctor about it if it hurts. Not to scare you or anything. I have a benign sebaceous cyst on my neck...sort of a solid squishy bump thats always there.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, whoops... :blush: my armpits been tender, that's why I started feeling around. And then I noticed the little ball. It's like tiny, but It's not on the other side, so I think it's like abnormal.. Maybe it's enlarged cause I been a little sick.. I've had a stomach thing & a tiny rough cough for the past few days.. :shrug:

When will you be taking the intelligender test?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I have a benign cyst on my wrist ('cyst on my wrist', OH always makes fun of me).. just like you described the one on your neck. I can't really tell if it's hard cause I cant like grab it, just feel it with the tips of my fingers & it moves around (I know, sounds gross).. I'm going to call and schedule an appointment to see a doctor tomorrow..


----------



## DrGomps

probably nothing, but it never hurts to be safe. :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

agree :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Ysa, I know what you're talking about. I used to have one in my armpit, like almost in my boob... like a little tiny ball that moves around when you push on it. It used to get sore when I was sick, I figured because I was fighting off infection. I haven't noticed it in years-- don't know if it went away or what. Now I almost want to go feeling for it and see if it's still there, but I don't want to hurt myself. :)
Andrea-- "Let the bfp's rain in"-- I sure hope so!! I'm just thinking... not to sound pessimistic, but I was really beginning to think that those of us who were going to get bfp's already did and the rest of us-- well, I was thinking the rest of us must all have something "wrong" with us. But Erika's bfp gave me hope. Maybe by January (a year since the stc started) we'll ALL have our bumps and/or babies. 
My cousin who just had a baby in Dec. waited until he was born to find out what they were having. I guess his one grandpa was convinced it was a girl and bought this whole pink bedding set. Haha of course they had to return it. I don't know HOW they lasted that long!! Not me!! I wanna know ASAP!! 
Especially because if it's not a girl, we're gonna need all the time we can get to come up with another boy name. 
Hoping I can wait up until DH comes home so we can get in some BD. CD 11... we've gotta get some of those girly :spermy: up in there, hanging out for when that eggy shows up!! Don't they say the girl sperm live longer? DH says he doesn't have girls. But his two brothers who had girls had them first... so I'm worried his girl sperm are already gone and he's only got boys left! Hopefully I'm wrong. 
Wow... I'm rambling. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, yeah girls are supposed to last longer, but are slower & boys are supposed to be fast, but have a shorter life.. I wonder if that stuff's really true though?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What I wanna know is how on earth do they find this stuff out??? (Gomps would know. :))
Maybe I should watch the Great Sperm Race and see if that's covered on there... 
Saw where somebody posted that their DH had a "low" sperm count of 1 million... I thought that was crazy, that 1 million is a low number... but don't we have like 1 million eggs? It's all fascinating.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh wow. I found this at babyhopes.com: 

&#8220;Normal&#8221; sperm count, as defined by the World Health Organization, is characterized by:

» The concentration of spermatozoa should be at least 20 million per ml.
» The total volume of semen should be at least 2ml.
» The total number of spermatozoa in the ejaculate should be at least 40 million.
» At least 75 per cent of the spermatozoa should be alive (it is normal for up to 25 per cent to be dead).
» At least 30 per cent of the spermatozoa should be of normal shape and form.
» At least 25 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming with rapid forward movement.
» At least 50 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming forward, even if only sluggishly.

Isn't it insanity? 20 million per ml!!! Wow. That's a lot of little guys.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It is all fascinating! And I'd bet money that Andrea knows!! :)

ETA: 20 mill what?!?!! WOW!!


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> does anyone know why people get lymph nodes? I have a tiny ball under my left armpit & I just noticed it last night. Jesse said it's probably a lymph node, but it hurts.. Like my whole arm pit is sore..? Are they harmful?

I get these when af is due I used to worry till mum said it's Prob cause ur due on and I thought yeah I get these around the same time every month xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... slow night... 
Waited up for DH last night and he comes home from work and totally blows me off. Grr. But then he woke me up this morning. Not my favorite. But it works. I told him (not until after, of course) that he's got 20 million guys per ml. He wasn't so impressed. 
Now I've got that feeling like, we may have done it!! The whole process could be starting right now... you know? I think this is the best part of the whole thing. Imagining that a baby is being made right at this minute. Of course, the egg still isn't due in for a couple days, at the soonest. But still. It's a good feeling. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, Sorry the witch arrived for some of you! At least limbo is over and its on to a new cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know that feeling Jen.. And "wake me up in the middle of the night sex", is one of my favorites :haha:

Took a dollar store test... It was a BFN. Come on AF, let's get this overwith!!! This is a bit ridiculous now. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ARGH!!!!! What the heck is going on? How long has it been now? When Aunt Flo finally shows up, you should make her reimburse you for all the tests you've wasted!! Stupid :witch:. 
Middle of the night sex wouldn't be so bad. But he woke me up at 6 am, when I normally get up. I was like, we don't have time. And he said, we've got all the time in the world. Which we didn't, because I always get up at 6 so I can get a shower and get dressed before DS wakes up, usually at 7 or a little before. So I was kind of mad at first... but then again, what better way to start the day? :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

What did I read I thought the witch got you Ysa??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha:

It's been 44 days & counting... ugh


----------



## AmaryllisRed

This is so abnormal. I mean, isn't it? I don't know much about mc's, but is it normal to wait this long for af? How long before you call a dr?


----------



## DrGomps

so its true about male sperm being faster then female...so they are able to actually get through inhabitable CM faster without dying compared to female. Male fetuses also have a higher chance of miscarrying...due to the presence of only one x chromosome. 
Jen, hope you get the answers you deserve this month, it will probably be nothing wrong and just having bad luck.

Ysatis, sorry you are stuck in limbo land. :(

AFM, took the intelligender test and it said boy!! So now I am really confused...I am going by what the ultrasound tech though...but a girl is harder to confirm then a boy. you don't really hear stories about male nubs turning out to be female..but you do hear the other way around. I will know soon enough. For now, I will continue calling her josephine and count intelligender as being inaccurate.


----------



## DrGomps

it all depends on when your cycle restarted...it may have needed some time to recover...I don't know what else to say...you can call you doctor and see what he/she says.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka, I think you saw a post by Stacey saying something about lumps under her armpit around AF time & she was quoting me in it.. No AF here though.. :brat:

Andrea, Logan was supposed to be a boy.. Remember, that's how she got her name :) .. I'd go by what the US tech said for now too until May 18th. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It has to be a girl!!!! I don't know why. I totally feel like you're having a girl. 
If it's a boy, would you call him Joseph? That's one boy name I'm considering, as a first or middle name. 
Actually, I sort of hope my thyroid is all screwy. Then I can take a pill and fix it. Of course, my first choice is that by the time they test me, I'm already pregnant and just don't know it yet. :)
On May 20th, Dh's b-day, I'll be CD 27... Maybe I'll secretly test that day, just on the off chance... I never tell him when I test anyway. He just sees the bfn's in the trash. Guess whether I test or not will depend on when I think I've o'd and how "pregnant" I feel.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, you know, Logan makes a very nice girl's name. 
But a boy named Josephine might raise some eyebrows... haha


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: very true..


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!! I am going by what the ultrasound tech said...we will know for sure soon!! I like Joseph too...but Benjamin more for a boy.


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa, I think its time to see the doctor, this seems like a really long time to be waiting on Af to return.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

soonest i can get in to see the doctor is May 18th @2pm, they're booked solid.. And if they have any cancellations, then they'll call me.. That's a whole 2 weeks away, so hopefully AF shows between now & then..


----------



## truthbtold

I hope so too Ysa!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I feel like BnB is becoming a 'Yahoo Answers'..


----------



## sspencer99

me to man id be going mental its just putting thing on hold and leaving poor you in limbo xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know.. it really sucks, but what can i do.. everytime I go the bathroom, I'm like hoping that I'll see something on the tp..

And to elaborate on my comment above. I like giving people advice.. It's just a pain when there are so many 'Am I pregnant?' posts... ugh Just test! :wacko: How do we know?


----------



## truthbtold

lol that is so true Ysa, I never understood those post!


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies.. Hope your all doing well..

Jen-I agree that everything will prob be just fine w/ your tests.. until then keep bding and making a baby!

Ysa-I really hope af comes for you before the 2 weeks is up... this has to be sooo frustrating.. have you tried sex to bring it on, sometimes that helps some women...

Andrea-hmmm... when I used it it was right.. hopefully its wrong for you and its a girl cooking up in there.. soon enough we will know.. and I was supposed to be a boy but that was like 30 yrs ago.. haha but some techs are still wrong...

Ericka-happy to see your sticking around more...

Stacey-how are you doing.. almost to ovulation yay..

AFM-got a high today on my cbfm.. yay.. so happy to see it.. kinda boosts up the pma! thinking my peak is right around the corner.. I hope.. :) wait it out and keep bding..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

logan, glad you got to see that high on the CBFM today.. so exciting.

I have tried sex to bring AF on.. Yesterday, after DTD, I got real crampy, but it only lasted like 15 minutes.


----------



## DrGomps

yay logan for the high!!

Oh I remember those am I pregnant posts...I honestly think they are from woman who have tested and it was negative so they want some reassurance that its still possible. 

Logan, you did intelligender and it was right for you??


----------



## lilrojo

Yup...I wanted to to know what I was having... got it at a pharmacy, not sure how far along I was.. but did it for fun and it was right.. pee turned orange.. :) and now I have my almost 2 year old daughter..

Next time staying team yellow.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I admire people that stay team yellow & th patience they must have. I couldn't do it.


----------



## truthbtold

I couldnt do it either, Im already anxious lol


----------



## lilrojo

Ya know I never was going to do it either... Planned to find out what number 2 was.. then I miscarried.. so now Im waiting.. Pretty sure I can do it..

So Im guessing your both finding out..?? When the time comes..


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!! Me too...not happening...I couldn't even wait 6 weeks until my 20 week scan!! LOL!


----------



## truthbtold

Yep even though I said I wouldnt lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, yes.. I'm probably going to be jumping out of my skin waiting once we get pregnant & we know that we'll have a lasting baby.


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. I seem to be the complete opposite.. I dont want to know at all.. maybe if we have more children after.. i will find out.. but the next one staying team yellow..

ETA-Andrea that is funny.. you must be one impatient lady..


----------



## lilrojo

Thought I would share my high with you all.. lol :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00162.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay! :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Time to dtd!!!!

Its easier to stay team yellow after your first child, the first most people are so excited they want to buy everything in sight.


----------



## sept10

I want to wait to find out as i think you don't get many surprises in life and its nice to have something to tell people and announce on the day and i love all the guessing people do when someones pregnant.......DH is the opposite and wants to find out. So i've said with the first we will have a surprise and maybe find out with our second...but if its twins then will probably find out as may need to be a bit more organised......right thats that sorted so now just need to get PREGNANT!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Erika-I agree, thats what I did...:)

With our daughter we kept her name secret till she was born


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... I don't know... you guys are sort of convincing me that maybe I don't want to know... But we really would need to come up with a boy name just so we're prepared either way... And since we already have the major baby stuff-- car seat, playyard, bedding, etc-- we won't have to worry about buying all gender-neutral stuff. Except clothes... we will need to buy new clothes up to about 18 mos since I didn't save Thomas's... it wouldn't be so hard to buy a few neutral newborn outfits until we find out... hm... now I'm tempted. 
I do love surprises... I had a surprise bday party once... best birthday EVER, for sure. :)
Okay, how's this for daring: If we get our BFP this month... I will stay team yellow. 
Ooh, so exciting!! Who's with me?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, wow! That would be hard to do. 
Dh and I fought about DS's name for a while... but I must have given in at some point, because the cake at my baby shower said, "Welcome Baby Thomas." 
It is nice to have something to call him/her while they're in your belly... At this point, I'm so bent on Hannah Sarah... but if it's a boy, it's gonna be harder... I might have to narrow it down to two or three and wait 'til I see him to decide for sure.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen Im with you, Team Yellow!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo!! 
Although actually... I like green better as a neutral color... I sort of think of yellow as a little girly...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, yellow is a tad bit girly.. i like green better too.. And no matter how hard i tried, i would never be able to stay team yellow throughout a pregnancy. i'd die. literally.


----------



## lilrojo

So lets be Team Green!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo!!!! I can totally do it!! 
Especially since the odds are against me getting a girl, and if I choose not to find out, I can hold on to the fantasy until a little dude pops out!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Another fb friend is pregnant. That's the second one this week. Serves me right for going on there. Grrr.


----------



## lilrojo

I know wut u mean Jen a bunch of my fb friends r preggo too... I hate the tickers on fb that announce the weeks... ugh

I can do team green too!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I blocked a bunch of them from my feed, but they keep multiplying!!


----------



## lilrojo

I dont go on fb that often anymore... takin care of me 1st


----------



## truthbtold

I didnt even know you could add a ticker on facebook. Im so glad mt friends already had there babies.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah its like baby gaga or something... andrea has one... ericka... u have fb.. u should pm ur name so i can add u :)


----------



## DrGomps

do you guys hate my tickers...:( I know what you mean though...I have alot of friends on facebook, two of which just gave birth...that I would torture myself with when I was TTC. So I sympathize.


----------



## lilrojo

No Andrea happy 4 you... just not for everyone lol..


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea I love your tickers !!! it's exciting :thumbup:

I have no patience, am nosey and would 100% want to find out the sex....OH however is quite adamant we should let it be a surprise - Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! :grr:

I am fine - whoever asked! :thumbup: Looking forward to my hols to Spain in 4 weeks, can't wait !!!

Yay for ovulation & come on Ysa where is that AF !!! She needs a kick hehe :winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, Andrea, I'm not bothered by your pregnancy or your tickers. :)
It's just for some reason all these random friends pop up with their scan pics and pregnancy announcements and it just seems like it's out of nowhere. 
And some of them... I've blocked them but I just can't resist going to their pages anyway and looking at the pics and reading the congratulations... don't know why I torture myself like that!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen I know what you mean.. by looking at their pages.. I do that sometimes too.. but hopefully it will be us.. then we will want it.. :)

Andrea I hope you didnt think I meant you.. cuz I didnt.. some ppl are just annoying.. and immature.. this girl announced it at 4 weeks.. so I get to look at that one for forever.. ugh

Got our swingset put together.. so excited.. it was fun and my daughter had a blast swinging..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I love your ticker on FB! I read it each week & what it says your baby's doing for the upcoming week :)

Hey Vicki! Glad to see you on :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've just spent the last half hour looking up the process of adoption in my State. I wish that Jesse would at least consider it. I'd love to have my own baby, but I'd love to give someone else's child a forever home too. :( Ugh, I shouldn't haven't spent all this time doing that. I'm so sad now.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww Ysa :hugs: 
Jesse won't consider adoption? I haven't really talked about it with DH... Sometimes he seems so non-commital about the whole thing. He seems sure he wants more kids, but then he's sort of blase about it... I guess in a way that's fine. The way we operate, he has very little to do with the day-to-day child rearing. His job is to go to work and bring home the bacon. 
And take out the trash.


----------



## DrGomps

my parents did foster care so I am all for adoption...but I want at least two of my own. After that we will see what we can afford. We can always do foster care. 

Wow logan your friend announcing at 4 weeks, thats brave!! I actually announced at 8 weeks. Little bold too..thank goodness everything was okay!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No, he says only if we're unable to have our own kids.. :cry: I was adopted too... By my grandparents, so I was fortunate. But when I think about all the babies w/o forever homes, I just get so sad & want to help.


----------



## DrGomps

and all the kids who are older that no one wants to adopt/take care of. MY parents are still doing foster care. My foster sister, is like a sister and I consider her daughter my niece...she still goes to my parents house all the time and is part of the extended family. In fact DH and I had a go at parenting when we took care of her 2 year old for a week while she was at a conference...steve didn't once change a diaper...hmmm...not sure what that means for our baby...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, i was just looking at a list of kids in our state from ages 0-17 that are up for adoption. It's crazy that you can search for kids like you can search for items on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, you can always get him to change a diaper when family and friends are around and he wants to impress them!! That's what I did. Everytime we went visiting, I was completely off the hook for feedings, diaper changing, etc. I could just relax and enjoy. :)
You know, the when-to-announce thing is different now that there's facebook and everything... When we found out in 2007, we didn't have facebook (it prob existed, but DH and I weren't on). We told our parents pretty much as soon as we found out, and then it sort of trickled down to the rest of the family. We weren't worried about mc, and anyway, I would've wanted family (our parents at least) to know if I mc'd so they could be there for us. 
But now that there's facebook... I don't want the whole world to know right away, because then if I mc, I'd definitely feel judged. All those people from high school and whatnot... But at the same time, I feel sort of cheated when people don't formally announce it and then all of a sudden, there are scan pics and bump pics and mysterious "congratulations, can't wait to see you" when there was never an announcement... not that they owe anyone that... I don't know. Right now, I feel like we won't announce on fb at all and then if we decide to later on in the pregnancy, we can. Of course, sometime during the course of things, someone is bound to say something and then someone else will say, "What? Are you pregnant?" And then I'll have to answer or everyone will get suspicious.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> yeah, i was just looking at a list of kids in our state from ages 0-17 that are up for adoption. It's crazy that you can search for kids like you can search for items on eBay or Craigslist.

Wow... that's kind of scary, in a way. Do they have information about them and stuff? Eek.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes: https://www.dcf.state.fl.us/adoption/search/indexnew.asp


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh wow. That's really hard to look at. Wow.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know. It makes me so sad.


----------



## DrGomps

oh my goodness, thats so sad. 

I found out a friend of mine was having a baby because of what someone posted on facebook. She announced it at a dinner with all our friends but I couldn't make it so I was the last to know. And they never announced it on facebook officially...and honestly it did kind of urk me finding out that way, but its not like she owes me anything. I told alot of people right away...I was just bursting at the seems and one girl guessed because I offered to bring grape juice to a wine night. :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You could've brought grape juice in a wine bottle and hoped no one noticed. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

It's so sad to see that the majority of the children on that site are over the age of 10, or have severe disabilities. I bet they're all beautiful children with wonderful personalities and so much to give, and yet people don't give them a chance because they're not healthy young children :(


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..:flower:

Ysa-thats soo sad.. I have thought about adoption too.. I would love too but I dont think I could afford it.. isn't it really expensive..

Andrea-yeah 4 weeks is brave.. just just missed her period so very brave.. as for 8 still early but its your 1st baby and you have never mc'ed so I'll allow it..:haha:

Jen-I know what you mean about announcing it to the world.. I also told everyone with our first...and our second.. then I mc'ed and we had to tell everyone that.. which is why im only telling my mom and sister.. till after 12 weeks.. then the world can know.. I need that 12 weeks scan with baby & hb..

I ovulate today:happydance::happydance: so happy gonna be back in the TWW... anyone close to joining me... I hope so.. but anywhoo woke up to my peak... which I kinda hoped, and knew I would.. :happydance: we dtd last night I even got myself some new silky pjs and wore last night.. so hopefully the :spermy::spermy: are waiting for miss eggy.. def dtd tonight again..

So tried uploading a pic but its being dumb and wont work.. maybe try again later..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Logan!! Peak!! 
Had some ewcm yesterday and today, so expecting to ov probably around Sunday. So right behind you... that is, if I'm even ovulating at all. I just don't see how I could be not o'ing since I'm getting ewcm (not lots, but some) and often what I believe to be o pain, and 2nd half of my cycle I get tired, like I would expect a progesterone rise to cause... I guess we'll see.


----------



## DrGomps

yay lognan for oing!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. thanks ladies.. Im excited.. hopefully makin a baby... so fun

Yay Jen.. hopefully your right behind me.. and we get our BFPs so we can stay team Green..


----------



## lilrojo

Well Im off for now.. be back later.. hubby got done with work early so were going to town then he's gonna mow.. cuz its beautiful out today.. supposed to be almost 70.. yay.. so will chat more later... :)

Hope your having a better day Andrea..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's nice here today, too. Supposed to rain later. We just got in from playing outside. I'm super-irritable today. I don't know what's up with that. Woke up with a headache and now it's gone but I'm still just grumpy.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, there are different options for adopting. If you adopt a child who is in the state's responsibility, then no, the costs are little to nothing. If you go through an actual adoption agency, then yes, it's probably a few grand.


----------



## Sun_Flower

6 days till my birthday and 10 days till my scan :) Really excited for my scan and dreading it at the same time. I still think I'm going to get there and they're going to give me bad news :S I've just been so lucky with a pretty easy first trimester... I mean I've been absolutely exhausted and had loads of headaches, but I've had no sickness, no heartburn... apart from the fact that my boobs have got bigger and I'm bloated all the time you'd hardly think I was preggers at all, so my brain is still telling me I've made it all up, even though I've seen baby + heartbeat twice. I just read so many stories on here about people going for their scan and baby isn't there any more or has died at an earlier point in time and I just think ARGH! guess I'm going to be like that till I have my scan though, huh?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Raych, I hope after you have this next scan, you'll be able to accept it and just enjoy it!! 
I was talking to my mom and she said that back when my brother and I were born, they didn't do scans unless they suspected a problem. So the dr guessed at our genders based solely on our heart rate-- and he was wrong both times. My mom said he actually laughed when he guessed I would be a boy. Then guessed wrong again with my brother 16 mos later. No wonder in all my baby pictures, I'm wearing yellow. (J/K Not all of them. But one I can remember, for sure.) :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, that's crazy.. Just on heart rates? I couldn't imagine being pregnant back then


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, she said with both of us, she had a boy name and a girl name picked out. But she doesn't remember what the boy name was for me or the girl name for my brother. 
I can't imagine what it was like not to have any ultrasounds... I think with Thomas I had like four or five, and that was just routine ones done by the dr. 
But as crazy as it sounds, I'm totally ready to be surprised for this one. :) The more I think about it, the more I want to be surprised. I mean, I know there's a 50/50 chance, but I think either way, I'll be surprised. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just ordered a 50 pack of OPK's & 20 pack of IC's.. hopefully AF comes soon so I can move on with this whole thing!


----------



## babydustcass

Thats so incredibly sad.... 'Order Number' what the f is that about!! Quite shocking actaully


----------



## babydustcass

YAY logan for oing!! Fingers X'd hun

Ysa hopefully you wont need to use all those opks and tests, fingers X'd babe xxxx

afm- my sister is coming over today to stay and not much planned for that we are just gonna chill out. Reallllly need to do some work but OH is doing over time so cannot do anything.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Grrrr... so DH worked late last night, and I woke up this morning and tried to seduce him but he said he had a stomachache. We tried to dtd anyway, but he couldn't. Grrrrr. I can't make a baby by myself!!! He said we'll dtd tonight after work, but he'll be home late again. Argh. I'm probably o'ing today or tomorrow. This is no time for stomachaches!!! :hissy:


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, Happy 12 weeks!!! :happydance: :woohoo:

I know how nerve racking it is that something could go wrong on your scan...why is it so far away?? YOu have seen your baby somewhat recently though right(like 8 or 9 weeks)??? Honestly, think your chances are about 95% that everything is fine...and as far as symptoms they are different for every woman so don't worry about that. You haven't had bleeding and your baby has had a strong heartbeat...so try and relax and have faith that your baby, like everytime you went in for a scan, will be healthy and well. :flower: But I was a wreck too before mine, I definitely feel more relaxed after, just eager to find out the sex!!

Logan, make that baby!!

Jen, I don't think my mom knew what i was either. She was convinced after having my older brother that all her kids would be boys (in our family, most people either have one or the other, my mom only had sisters, my dad only had a brother, my grandpa only had brothers, my grandma only had sisters). 

Ysatis, hopefully you are out of limbo land soon. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Grrrr... so DH worked late last night, and I woke up this morning and tried to seduce him but he said he had a stomachache. We tried to dtd anyway, but he couldn't. Grrrrr. I can't make a baby by myself!!! He said we'll dtd tonight after work, but he'll be home late again. Argh. I'm probably o'ing today or tomorrow. This is no time for stomachaches!!! :hissy:

NO!! Tell him to suck it up and make that baby!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, it stinks. Watch it be the flu or something. He seemed to think it was just something he ate. But when he gets sick, he stays sick for EVER. 
Oh, well. If I'm out this month, we won't have to worry about sharing a bday with my dad.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woo, 12 weeks :D I saw the baby at 7 weeks, can't believe that was 5 weeks ago it feels like yesterday! No idea why my scan is when it is, I just got a letter through the post telling me the date so I'll be 13 weeks by that time. I think they just have to have scanned you before 14 weeks to date and do the NT. It's really bizarre that in 9 days if everything goes well then EVERYONE will know I'm pregnant... (gonna announce it on FB and post scan pictures because I live on the opposite side of the country to a lot of my friends and it's the easiest way to let everyone know) so used to not mentioning it and keeping it a secret, it'll be so weird talking about it openly! probably make it more real though :)

Hope you ladies are all good, keep thinking how lucky we all are to have such an awesome group of people to talk to on a daily basis, don't know how I'd have got through these 12 weeks of keeping a secret without you to talk to!

*edit* Also, in what universe is a plum bigger than a lime??


----------



## QueenVic

Happy 12 weeks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I keep meaning to ask u Raych as you have kept it a secret does that mean you are not showing much yet?

It's so nice to be able to keep it to yourself for now but I bet you can't wait to let everyone know they will be so excited for you!!!

Hope everyone else is well :thumbup: I am super super super tired this week and got such a busy weekend planned.... housewarming to go to tonight, better schedule in a powernap !!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

QueenVic said:


> Happy 12 weeks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I keep meaning to ask u Raych as you have kept it a secret does that mean you are not showing much yet?
> 
> It's so nice to be able to keep it to yourself for now but I bet you can't wait to let everyone know they will be so excited for you!!!

I've got a bloaty bump but nothing else. I only really see work colleagues and MIL, SIL, BIL and they know, plus I've not worn anything figure hugging since I found out I was pregnant so it's not really obvious.

I live 300 miles away from where I grew up, so it's basically everyone OUTSIDE my family who don't know :)


----------



## DrGomps

it will be such a relief when you announce it!! I had my nuchal at 13 weeks too..or rather 12w6d. Being a little further means you get to see more development of your baby!! :D I know it will go well...

ANd yeah..a lime is definitely bigger then a plum and a peach is also bigger then a lemon :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, didn't someone on fb accuse you of being pregnant and you denied it? hahahaha I thought that was pretty funny...


----------



## Sun_Flower

LOL yeah, that happened a few weeks ago when I mentioned I was feeling sick (stupid thing to do) and my friend Luke just came out with 'you're so pregnant' and I had to go 'erm no, just ate to much' or something...


----------



## DrGomps

whoop!! hehehe...what a smart friend!! ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all doing well..

Ysa-still no sign of af.. ugh get out of limbo already..

Jen-men are so frustrating.. my dh drank too much last night so no dtd for us either, but we did manage to do it this morning.. yay.. so were pretty well covered.. might do so again tom. morn just to be safe...

AFM-already 1dpo.. yay.. crazy this is going by so fast..hope you guys have a fun mother's day.. its my nieces bday so thats what we have planned.. and hopefully making a baby.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, nope, no af yet.. yay for being in the tww though!


----------



## sept10

opps forgot to do OPK and have just drunk a cup of coffee.....doh!


----------



## lilrojo

Pretty quiet in here.. Happy early mother's day to you all who are mommies.. and those who are pregnant... Hope you all have a great day... and those who aren't have a good day too..

Im gonna be out all day tomorrow till night... as its my niece's second bday.. will be a fun distraction.. May bd again tonight.. haha.. More in the mood tonight.. so we will see.. but will talk to you all tomorrow sometime.. have a great day and night..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

my bbs hurt so bad right now.. oweee


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how are we all 
Sorry I've Mia it's just I had a wedding on Friday and yesterday my cat had her kittens four beautiful tabbies 
I've not used any Opks this month but I may today Im sure I'm near ovulation as sore boobs and crampy this started on fri but my temps ha d not really dropped xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning, everyone!! 
Stacey-- yay, kitties!! Pics?? 
Ysa-- maybe AF is finally coming? 
Logan-- have fun! 
AFM... nice and warm today... DH woke me up this am to dtd... hopefully we've done enough. I only had ewcm Thurs and Fri... Eh, we'll prob keep dtd just to be sure. 
I told him he's supposed to take me out to dinner today. We never celebrate Mother's Day, Father's Day, birthdays... But we got to go out this year for Valentine's Day and it was so nice, I'd love to do it again. I told him if he's nice to me for Mother's Day, I'll be nice to him for his b-day (on the 20th) and Father's Day. So we'll see. 
I hate not knowing if I've o'd yet... yesterday my bbs were huge... for them, anyway... but they didn't hurt. And today they seem to have gone back down? So... maybe it's passed? 
I don't know. Ever since the dr said maybe I'm not o'ing at all, I feel silly every time I talk about it. :nope:


----------



## DrGomps

The only way to know for sure if you are oing is to do blood tests and actual scans to see if you have mature follicles ready to burst!!

yay stacey kittens!!

Ysatis, is it normal for you bbs to hurt before AF!!

Happy mothers day you mamas and mamas to be!! :D So I sent my mom a bulb garden, I actually ordered it last week and on Friday proflowers lets me know that they sold out of the item I ordered, which made me mad as I had already purchased it, so they made me change my order...well they screwed up and sent my mom both!!! So she is going to have a huge amount of bulbs growing in her garden!! :D

I am counting on DH to get his mom something since he is with her today. We will see how that goes..I also said I want a card or something as I am an expecting mom, and he said that I am not HIS mom so he shouldn't have to do anything!!??? I guess mother of his kids isn't enough!!

Yesterday I was quite miserable, allergies so bad I could barely read and took benadryl, nothing would help. :(


----------



## sspencer99

my beautiful babies
 



Attached Files:







lola.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4









lola1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









lola2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh Stacey, they're so sweet!!!!! Have you named them? Are you keeping them? Selling them? Giving them away? Sooooo cute. What's your cat's name? 
Andrea, my DH has tried to pull that "You're not my mother" crap ever since I was pregnant with Thomas. I think until the child is old enough to go out and buy a card by himself, it's daddy's responsibility. This is why I'm trying to get a nice dinner out of him... is it wrong that I want to celebrate Mother's Day by not having to be a mother while I enjoy a nice adult meal? :)


----------



## sspencer99

her name is lola and her brother is rolo he is yet to meet the arrivels he has been chucked out since yesterday he can come see them later lol
no they have no names till i can sex them properley i think two of each 

no they will be sold im afraid i have two cats and dont want no more expeially when trying for a baby they wont go for much as long as i know they will be looked after xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

jen dw my dh is the same he wont even buy me a birthday card unless i threaten him 
ive had IOUs in my cards before as well arrrrhhh men

dh should deffo take thomas out and choose at least a card xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Omigod stacey, they are so cute they make my ovaries ache!!

Jen, YOU deserve a nice adult meal and to be pampered for a day. Your a great mom and DH better appreciate that!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Card, flowers, spa package (massage/facial/mani pedi!!)
LOL!! I TELL hubby that he has to do things, actually I tell him what to give me for valentines day, birthdays etc...and when he comes back on tuesday we will have a double celebration since I WILL have passed my exam. If I dont then ladies I will be moving to california and becoming a stay at home mom!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, sounds exciting either way right...? Staying in the program & getting to finish school in NYC. Or getting to be a SAHM in California.. But I'm sure you'll pass your test & do fine! :)

Stacey, those kitties are so precious!! My puppies are getting bigger, they're still tiny, like under a pound or two, but they can walk & run & bark & growl.. So cute!!

Jen, you deserve a nice ''adult'' meal out & i hope you get it :)

AFM, I usually get sore/full feeling bbs from around O time up until next AF. My tempature has kind of been all over the place all cycle & now it's kind of 'flat-lining', for the last 3 days. So hopefully that has something to do with how my boobs are feeling & something is going on instead of everything on hault & keeping me in limbo. I do hope that my body will at least give me the chance of conceiving this cycle, and I get to O before AF arrives.. I'm not sure how all that works after a chemical...? :shrug: I would really like the chance though.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol my OH was going to get me a card from our baby for mothers day but because it fell on the weekend that I'd had my bleed I said I'd rather not have one in case it jinxed it - he's getting me one from the baby for my birthday though which is cute :)

I love those kittens so much, I want one! I really really REALLY want a cat but our landlord won't let us have one... mind you, our landlord's not keen on having a pregnant woman living in his house either because of how steep the stairs are and he gave the last tenants their 3 months notice when he finally found out they were pregnant (to be fair she was like 6 months gone and hadn't even mentioned it, just turned the back bedroom into a nursery without even consulting him) so I'm just crossing everything that if we tell him nice and early (planning on doing it when we tell everyone next week if the scan goes well) he'll be ok... otherwise we'll be looking for somewhere else to live! If that's the case I'll make sure the next place lets us have a kitty :)


----------



## sspencer99

rach a lot of rented places dont allow pets it was hard when we were looking for a place too not just places to have the cats but it needed to be safe for them to go out they used to be live in cats but they would charge arounf the house at like 3 in the morn arrhhh so they needed to go out 

its nice to have a pet but id recomend to you have baby first as u cant clean out a litter tray

took opk its pos wooo just me n dh arnt talking lol 
xxxx


----------



## babydustcass

omg rach, cannot believe he kicked out the last tenants because of the steep stairs when they were expecting? Moving with a newborn must have been hell for them.

We have really steep stairs as we live in a converted cottage, I hadnt even considered them to be a problem in pregnancy, slow and steady wins the race after all and I dont think i need any landlord telling me that I cannot do them with a bump or a newborn... even if our landlords are friends lol

We should be moving soon however, I have seen TWO beautiful houses that we want to go and view closer to astons work which will cut his traveling time by 1hrs 30mins a day! Cannot wait to view them next week and hopefully one of them is 'the one' I have a good feeling about them as the road is called 'Braces Lane' which will be our family name by next year :D hehe!

Ysa, I hope this means finally you will O if you are having sore boobies! I remember you mentioning before that sore boobs for you is linked to Ov so hopefully temps will confirm this and give you the answers you have been waiting for. I cannot believe this is still going on!

Stacey, those kitties are soo cute! Wooo for postive opk boo to you and OH no talking.... you ok xxx

Andrea, can we take benadril? I am suffering really bad at the moment too and havent been able to find anyone who will sell me relief once I mention the pregnancy and ask what I can take. I have been to 2 pharmacy's and both have said they cannot recommend anything safe for me and I will have to talk with my doctor or midwife about relief. Then they refused to sell any anti-histamines to me! :( Was not impressed!!!

So ive had a cold flannel on hand today for my burning eyes!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Cass, according to Webmd you can take benadryl...

https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-11/pregnancy-medicine

Ysatis, Fx'ed you are oing!!

Stacey...kiss and make up and :sex:

Rachel, thats crazy that a landlord would kick out a pregnant woman, seems like that is discrimination and should be illegal.

We aren't allowed to have cats either :haha: but we do it anyways!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I fell down the stairs twice when I first moved in, hopefully it was because I wasn't used to them, but we live in an old mining cottage and the stairs are insanely steep. Can't imagine going up and down them half asleep with a baby :S we'll see what our landlord says when we tell him. If my contract isn't renewed in July we'll have to move out and move 300 miles down south to live in my mum's spare room anyway :S (yeah I know, you'd think with all this crap over my head I'd be more stressed, but I'm managing not to think about it, lol!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, make up sex can be the best sometimes! :)


----------



## babydustcass

aww rach, do you want to move though? Im sure you will be fine either way. Everyone always comments on how steep our stairs are and hang on for dear life, luckily in this house there is a down stairs bathroom so no need to go upstairs a lot. LO is now dry through the night too and hasnt needed to get up in the night for any toilet trips otherwise I think we would be moving sooner as I guess the biggest hazard is a little one on steep stairs. Maybe thats why the landlord wanted the previous tenants out so fast.


----------



## Sun_Flower

See that's one of the biggest problems - we don't have a hand rail on the stairs so there's nothing to grab hold of if you fall, or to stop yourself falling in the first place. In one respect I don't want to move, because I adore our little house and know we'd never find anything as nice for the little money we're paying. On the other hand, I wouldn't be completely distraught moving back down south because I kinda want to be around my own family when the baby comes :S it's a very difficult situation to sort out!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo make up sex!!! 
Sorry, I know there was a lot more said, but I'm watching the Amazing Race... so I'll say more later. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Rach, aw i see your predicament, i think it would be lovely to be around family when your little one comes but I cannot imagine anything worse than living with family again when you have lived on your own for a while. Would you consider a straight move into another house?


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies 

ive never been any good at make up sex lol 
but i tried and was going well then it flopped lol he ddnt i did haa so not completed and im deffo sure i oed fri or sat :( ive not done enough this time aroud dtd fri/sat morn and yesterday im going to try do it again tonite 
i go away on wednesday im doing a coures on bussiness and have to go up to oxford to enroll as i work for the nhs it has to be one of their centres its like 2hrs away from my house arrrhhhh but im going up to windsor on thurs fri and sat im looking forwards last time i went to the windsor horse show i turned around to notice i was standing next to the queen :) 

so i enter the 2ww with no hope lol


----------



## QueenVic

Hellooooooo Ladies !

Just on the subject.. we live in a bungalow so stairs aren't a worry at the moment... I would like to move in a year or two though but I suppose bungalows are safe with a LO !

Urghhh got such a bad headache today and paracetomal is not cutting it... :nope: At least I'm not as tired as I was last week, that was insane !!

Hope everyones well :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

i no the feeling of being tired i went to bed very late friday and woke up at 1pm that is not like me at all usually id still wake up at bout 8 

living in a bungalow would be my dream home like my grand parents have 

beautiful big bungalow with wild flowers growing in the front and a play area in the back for lo and a veg patch with fruit an veg growing all year round lol list to me in fariy tale land xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, your imaginary bungalow sounds wonderful. 
Don't worry about going into the tww with no hope. You did what you could and now you just have to wait. Have fun in windsor-- say hi to the queen for me!! Our town has a horse show every year, I think in Sept. I used to go when I was a kid, but I haven't in awhile. Maybe this year I'll go and take DS. 
We live in the house I grew up in. My mom and my brother moved out just before DS was born and we moved right in. It's nice not having to pay rent or a house payment, but I'm kind of tired of living here. Bit by bit, we do what we can to fix it up. Hopefully someday, it will look nothing like the house I grew up in. 
Vic, hope your headache goes away. :(
Rachel, I think it's a lot easier when you're a new mom to have family around. Especially if it's winter and you don't want to go to the trouble of taking the baby everywhere, people can come visit you. 
My parents got kicked out of their apt when I was born... I think they knew there was a "no babies" rule and had time to plan, though. It was sad, though, because they lived right down the street from my mom's mom, and it would've been nice to grow up that close to my grandma. 
My mother's day was alright... no grown up dinner, but we did have a nice day. After church we had lunch and then went out to the lake to see where new eagle babies were just born. We didn't see the babies, but we saw the dad flying around and the mom sitting in the nest. Then DH and I took the LO to play putt-putt for the first time, went and had dinner at Arby's (though LO was NOT good), and then went over the MIL's. 
So I guess it was okay. I still feel like DH owes me a nice dinner, though.
Lots to do today... gym... grocery shopping... general neverending housework... 
Have a great day, ladies!!


----------



## sspencer99

maybe you should suggset going on a date nite. me and dh somtime do it where its just us we normally go for a meal and then a movie its so nice makes you feel like your dating all over again 
i olny say this as its rare for just him n me to go out its usually with friends or family 

x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, we've done that a couple times for special occasions... anniversary, valentine's day... Maybe I can get him to do it for no real reason. I think he'd like the idea since I'm sure he equates "date night" with :sex:!!!


----------



## sspencer99

haha lol :haha::haha:
never thought of that 
our date nite usually ends with me going to bed as soon as we get in as ive over indulged lol :pizza: :sleep: :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies.

Jen, sorry you didn't get your 'adult' night :( But glad you stilll had a good day :)

Hey Vicki :hi: sorry about the bad headache :hugs:

Stacey, I want you imaginary bungalow too :haha:

AFM, temps seems to be calming down after being all over the place.. My bbs are more tender/full today. Hope that I have already Ovulated, I'm on CD49 now.. So it's all a bit depressing. :sad1:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa :hugs: 
I hope AF comes or maybe a bfp after all? Sigh. I'm so frustrated for you. 
Stacey, love your smilies!!! I know what you mean though... That's why last time I convinced DH to dtd _before_ we went to dinner. 'Cause I'm not gonna go to a nice restaurant and have a little salad and some lemon water! I want appetizer, entree and dessert!!! :)


----------



## sspencer99

yasa we could move in together lol 
imagine if you got ur bfp that would be great but it would be great either way as ull be out of limbo land 

jen wed never have time dh i soo long getting ready and i dont think he could manage a quickie lol if we did that would be id dtd all the time but he goes on and on lol 

some people love it not me lol well somtimes xxxxx


----------



## Helsy_1983

Hi there


----------



## sspencer99

hello helsy glad to see you in here 

im just logging off now but will be back on later 

you should speak to the others about ur af xxxxxx


----------



## Helsy_1983

Thanks hun  I will post on here then too  xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hi helsy :hi: welcome :)


----------



## Helsy_1983

Been off the pill since August,haven't been overly trying but letting nature take its course.My AF have been regular & normal since then up until now. Began having some right hand sided abdo cramps back in March and went to the docs to rule anything dodgy out. My last AF was March 7th & up to today i've had no bleeding, no cramps or anything. 

I've done 4 tests, all negative & i've done them at different times of the day.The last one i did was about 4 days ago and still negative! I rang the docs and she was really unhelpful, asked me if i was stressed (which i'm no more than usual!) I've been referred for an ultrasound which is on May 25th. I would say i've been having some pregnancy symptoms such as fatigue, nausea and tender stomach. 

I just don't know what to think?Could i be pregnant?Is it possible for me to have all these tests be negative and be pregnant?Would it show on ultrasound?

Also, increased toilet trips for the last week.....


----------



## Sun_Flower

hi Helsy, where abouts in suffolk are you from? :)


----------



## Helsy_1983

Hi Florida!


----------



## Helsy_1983

I live near Ipswich xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww cool, I grew up in a town near Lowestoft, all my family still live there :)


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: helsy

I think it may be a bit early to see anything on an ultrasound...they could do a blood test...how late are you?? How long are your cycles??


----------



## Sun_Flower

If Helsy's last AF was 7th of March and she WERE pregnant, then she'd be over 14 weeks pregnant by the date of the ultrasound so surely they'd see something then Andrea? I dunno though, it's very confusing!


----------



## Helsy_1983

Cycle 29/30 days & that woule make me coming up to 5 weeks late? x


----------



## Helsy_1983

ahh cool,yes know Lowestoft, few girls on my course live there xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh wait, DUH, I'm totally confusing myself thinking my last period was march, when it was february and I found out I was pregnant in March. Excuse my baby brain, I'm going to go sit in a corner now...


----------



## Helsy_1983

Yea Sun Flower most definitley confusing!Like i said in the post above, the doc i spoke to didn't even seem particularly bothered and just told me to wait until the ultrasound. When i used a due date calendar it told if i was pregnant i'd be 9 weeks! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If you are pregnant, you'd definitely see something on the ultrasound. You'd be 11wks by the time you went in.

I've seen women (on tv!) that took pregnancy tests & they came back negative when in fact that were pregnant. Do you take them with FMU? What tests have you used?


----------



## Helsy_1983

Yea, i've done FMU & other times of the day too. I've only done FMU though....

I've used 2 cheapy tesco test & then the other 2 were ones that they use in hospital so i kind of assumed that they would be pretty reliable. Still trying to keep a positive look on things though. xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Was your last AF normal?


----------



## Helsy_1983

Yea, well nothing unusual. It was light, and lasted about 3 days which is fine for me. Apologies if i delay when answering am helping hubby paint some fence panels lol! Thanks for you help girls xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm.. I've got no sugestions as to what could be going on. It's very confusing, just like my current cycle. Last AF was March 22nd, but I didn't realize that I was pregnant & had mc (chemical i guess). So I haven't had an AF in 47 days & the most recent that I tested was maybe 1 1/2 weeks ago & it was a bfn.. IDK, kind of rambling.

I hope you do have good news though on your u/s.


----------



## DrGomps

If you were 9 weeks pregnant I would have a hard time believing a test wouldn't work..but a blood test would tell for sure...are you sure your ovulating??? Have you changed lifestyle patterns (i.e. more active). Trying to think of reasons why your period would be so late. PCOS?


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

How are you all today.. Im doing good.. cbfm has gone back to low.. so we have done all we can this cycle and now its waiting time.. again.. hopefully the last time.. :)

Ysa-hope you get your answers soon.. come on bfp or af..

Stacey-nice to hear from you again.. lol.. yay for cute kittens.. i have a cat as well she is just the cutest.. sorry for the arguments.. me and my dh seem to argue closer to o time as well.. annoying.. but yay for the tww...

Jen-how are you doing.. so you think you o'ed already.. and are also in the tww?

Rachel-hope your doing well and bump is growing nicely..

Andrea-are the allergies getting any better.. You will pass think positive :)

Cass-how are you?

Vicki-Hope your doing well and the headache passes..

hi helsy and welcome.. I have also heard of ppl not getting pos. on their tests.. hope the us shows something great or you get some answers at least.. fxed for you though

As for the rest of us dust dust and more dust.. let this be our last TWW...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, Helsy! :hi:
It could even be effects of the pill... I've read so many stories on here of women who had a couple normal cycles coming off the pill and thought everything was fine and then suddenly they are without AF for months and months. 
I've never heard of someone who's pregnant not showing up on a blood test. Did they do a blood test? Surely they wouldn't schedule an ultrasound before a blood test?? 
Stacey, hahaha DH is pretty quick. And most of the time, that's fine with me. :blush:


----------



## Helsy_1983

Thanks hun. Any advice from anybody is much appreciated. Off to cook so will be back laters  xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan!! 
The CBFM sounds AWESOME. How nice it must be to know you o'd... when you're about to... when it's done... sounds totally worth the $ to me. 
We seem to argue more around O time, too. I try to keep the temper tantrums to a minimum, though, 'cause I need those :spermy:!!! 
I'm thinking IF I'm even ovulating that I did yesterday or will today. Have been having some cramps, but no sharp pain that I usually think is o pain. So hopefully dtd tonight. My first blood test is Saturday.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-I hope it all goes well and you get some answers.. Im sure it will all be fine.. were all here for you.. and yeah I like the cbfm.. although nothing gurantees your oing cept bloods and a us.. so we dtd plenty in the last 4 days.. so im not worried.. I know I did what I could so now what will be will be.. if not onto month 6.. and month 2 of cbfm.. 

Im trying not to worry about it.. what will be will be..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup. 'Cause worrying doesn't help. :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

I think maybe I oed sat as I had cramps but they were very light not as bad as usual 

sometimes a quickie is great lol xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm not a fan of 'quickies'.. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

We have many quickies.. lol as by the time I get my LO down for bed its already late and were both tired.. but oh well it gets the job done.. 

I know Im just going with it this TWW..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I'm in the same boat. And DS doesn't nap anymore. So either I have to wait up for him to get home from work, or we have to hurry up in the morning before DS gets up. Or... we take him over to grandma's or grandpa's... heh heh
Sometimes I wonder how second, third, and so on children are even conceived!!


----------



## Helsy_1983

Hey Amaryllis, thanks for the reply. I had already been referred for an u/s dure to the rhs abdo pains that i was having. They have dissapeared now but when i ran the docs the other day about the fact that i'm late, she said well lets see what the u/s shows. I wasn't even offered a blood test.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Jen.. I dont know either.. lol.. we did a morning quckie on saturday.. lol.. it stinks.. I remember trying for my daughter and we got to take our time and really enjoy and lay around after lol.. no more of that most days.. oh well so worth it.. :)

I would request a blood test.. but thats just me.. crazy they didnt offer you one..


----------



## Helsy_1983

I agree, reckon i'll ring tomorrow and book one xx


----------



## sspencer99

Well deffo in the tww as opk was very light oh well better luck next time lol 

I had a blood test after my scan just to double check
X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i've got these horrible hiccups that won't go away, and I keep getting phone calls! somebody shoot me... :(


----------



## lilrojo

ysa-hehe poor thing


----------



## AmaryllisRed

BOO! 


Are they gone?​


----------



## FloridaGirl21

HAHAAAAHHAA! Lol :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

*Another* frickin pregnant facebook friend... that makes... jessica kelly khrissy katie becky joanne christie kelsi... eight? I know I'm forgetting some... plus the half a million that just had babies. Plus the three more that will pop up out of nowhere in the next month. Dude. What are they drinking and can I have some??!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

omg, when else do pregnant friends or friends who just had babies pop up out of nowhere, except when you're trying so hard to get pregnant with a baby of your own..??

I've always noticed things like this.. Like whenever I said, 'hey babe, I want a Hyundai Santa Fe', they started popping up everywhere! Everywhere I went I saw like 10 on the road?!

Things in life seems to work out that way. Sucks.


----------



## DrGomps

I think its because we are more sensitive to the issue and looking out for it, even if subconsciously. 

You ladies with little ones, I often imagine getting to dtd would be difficult...its so impressive that my parents have 5 and we never caught them!! Quickies can be great and all...but it you are ttc...often its better if you have the big o...gets the cervix to dilate and let the little guys in more easily...

slept like a rock last night....felt good. can't believe the test is over...I can now relax and catch up on my housework and labwork...plus...DH comes home today!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I forgot Chrissy... yes, I have a lot of friends named chrissy, christie, khrissy... And they're ALL pregnant!!! I think also we're just at that age. All my friends are in their mid-20s to early 30s. And what do you do when you're that age? Get married and have babies! I should've known... since last year I had like 15 friends that got married. This year, they're all having babies. 
As for quickies... I've learned to cope... iykwim... :sex: :dance: :wohoo: :smug: :thumbup:
I slept well last night, too. Woke up at 7:30 and sort of freaked out for a minute cuz LO wasn't up yet. Last night he was sleeping on his face and I had to adjust him. I remember when he was a baby and I would constantly think if I woke up and he was still in bed that something was wrong. I don't think that ever totally goes away. 
Well... bbs hurt, got hit with a wave of tiredness last night, and cm has dried up. I'm gonna say yesterday was o day and today is 1 dpo. Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## babydustcass

oh jen i know that feeling when LO lays in... its like hang on a minute and no matter how hard you try to enjoy the lay in your have to go in and check on them... then end up waking them up! lol

Sexy time is easy in the early days, LO is in bed by 6pm and has been since he was young and then the rest of the night is ours :D Im thinking it will not be so easy as he gets older


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies how are we all today 
what a lovley day it is 
im just soo excited bout going away tomorrow 

jen welcome to the tww 

yasa if you have ovulated you will be kinda back in synk xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, wow, 6 pm is early! What time does he wake up? Thomas goes to bed at 7 most nights, but he's not usually asleep until 8 or later. Then I have time to myself until dh comes home between 10:30-11:30. But it's hard to stay up that late!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.... how are you all..

Im doing good.. just hanging out.. gonna find some breakfast/brunch soon.. I totally understand the seeing of preg ppl everywhere.. on facebook, shopping, tv even commercials seem to be all babies.. lol.. but soon it will be us and other women will be mad and jealous of us.. :)

We got my daughters ears piereced the other day has been interesting to say the least.. she doesnt like to sit still at all but were getting them cleaned.. lol.. she just cries a bit when she must sit still... gotta do it for 6 weeks.. then leave them in for a yr.. 

Supposed to be a nice day today, warm and a bit humid in the 80s, so were gonna go out and play after a bit, prob after lunch and such.. 

AFM-feeling positive this cycle, but not trying to get my hopes up tooo much.. just gotta keep waiting it out... just been mostly tired.. so just waiting waiting waiting.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

... and waiting... 
Sucks, doesn't it? 
I think little ones look so cute with their little ears pierced... I know it's controversial... but it's cute!! And until I have a little girl, I don't have to worry about whether I want to do it. I got mine done when I was around 10 and then didn't want to take care of them and let them close up. Then I got them done again when I was in high school, and that time it stuck. 
Went to Wally World and got Thomas two new shirts for church and myself a few things, too... this nice weather makes me want to shop... After lunch we're headed to the library and the grocery store. So nice to be able to go out without jackets, isn't it?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-yeah it sure does suck.. you should totally just get your af right after is your not preg. so you can move on to the next cycle.. but of course thats not how it goes.. worth waiting for I guess if you get that BFP...

and yeah its nice to be out without coats.. or having to bundle the lo's up.. its way humid today here though.. ugh.. haven't gone out yet.. but planning to after nap time.. so 3hrs i suppose.. gotta get the mail then we can play on our swingset.. 

Hope your all having a nice day.


----------



## DrGomps

so my mom told me that when she got pregnant with us there were no hpt, and the doctors urine test took 3 days!! hehehe...makes you think...doesn't it?? What was TTC like without OPKs/CBFMs etc??


----------



## Helsy_1983

Evening ladies


----------



## Helsy_1983

Wish I could stop feeling so tired & nauseous all the time :-(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, Andrea, I can't imagine.. :wacko: 

hi helsey :)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies,

DrGromps, dtd with a infant or toddler is challanging, me and a friend were just talking about all the new places to dtd since her three old sleeps in her bed just like my 2 year old does. Thats one habit that is hard to break. Once a kid sleeps in your bed once there hooked lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, I can't imagine... well, maybe that's the way it should be... for me, at least. I'll just go along my merry way until suddenly I realize I haven't seen AF for awhile... then, of course, I'll have to come back to the present and acknowledge the invention of the hpt. :) They must've been so much less obsessive back then. 
I just saw a friend from church at the store and she said she was on the pill when she got pregnant with her son. She kept taking the pill and didn't know she was pregnant until 5 mos and she went to the dr with a kidney infection and they were like, Oh, by the way, you're pregnant. Crazy, huh?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

v.v.crazy Jen.. I wish that'd be me. 5mo pregnant & not even know it!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, it would be nice in a way, wouldn't it? 
But her little boy has a lot of health issues now, probably as a result, at least in part, of not having any prenatal care for those five months and continuing to take the pill.


----------



## lilrojo

That would be crazy to be preg and not know it.. i wish.. lol.. I want to know though.. thats why I have 5 hpts sitting in the bathroom waiting for me to pee on them.. :) Its so damn hot out today.. in the 80s and humid.. ugh.. played for a bit then came in for a break..

Erika-I know what you mean about the bed.. my daughter was in ours for 18months straight.. now she is in her crib for the most part.. wakes up anywhere from 3 on.. the other day she slept till 9am.. that was crazy. and nice.. good luck getting her out.. :) what is your daughters name.. she is 2.. mine is mckenna and she will be 2 in july..


----------



## lilrojo

Helsy_1983 said:


> Wish I could stop feeling so tired & nauseous all the time :-(

Hi, did you get your appt made for bloods.. crazy that they wouldnt want to do that first..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

This is too darn cute: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/609722-dear-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## lilrojo

that is soo cute ysa-thanks for sharing it.. I think we all feel that way..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, definitely.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha I love it. "You look pretty today." While I am proud to say my wrapper count is far below 400, mine are risking eviction for sure. :)
Well... dtd again, but (tmi) we ended with me on top and most of it fell out. I can only hope those little :spermy: got where they needed to go and there was a happy little eggy waiting on them. Unfortunately if it happens today, it's likely to be a boy... grrr... oh well. Better a boy than none at all... How's Hannah for a boy's name? :winkwink:
We were talking and dh says no fertility drugs. I'm trying to tell him that if it's my thyroid, that's not even up for discussion. Of course I'm going to take something for that. But he says no clomid because chemicals were what caused the problem in the first place (bcp) and we're not going to let them do any more damage. I can see where he's coming from, and I'm really okay with the decision not to take it if that's where we end up. But I want to wait until my bloods come back to sit down and figure it out. 
Ysa, cute picture!! 
Logan, it's been really warm here, too, and kind of humid. I've been trying not to complain, but I've really been too hot the last few days... in the house at least. DH needs to get the a/c units put back in. At least if we get pregnant now or soon, we'll hit summer in 1st tri. 'Cause summer in 3rd tri is not so pleasant!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, fx'ed you'll catch that egg! I really hope you don't have to go the route of fertility drugs. Whenso you go back to the doctors for more blood to be drawn or have you already done that?

That's me & my mom in my picture. She looks too young, lol. Everyone always thinks we're sisters! She loves it though. 

It's been hot here. Probably 95 out. And it's almost always humid in Florida. That's what happens in the subtropics! :) I'm used to it though, I definitely miss the beach. We moved away from the coast in November & haven't been back to a beach since. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I thought it might be your mom!! 
I'll have the first blood test done on Saturday for thyroid and progesterone and then progesterone again on Monday. I don't know when they'll have the results. 
Whew, 95!! Too early in the year to be that warm! 
Get yourself to a beach!! You've got to still be pretty close to a beach, right? Here in Ohio, we're about 6 hrs from a "real" beach, and that's only New Jersey. :( At least we have Lake Erie... not exciting...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm 20 minutes from a beach. But the gulf coast doesnt really have nice beaches. Except if you wanna drive south. So probably 1 1/2 hrs to nice sandy beaches. I used to be 2 miles from the beaches when I lived in Ft Lauderdale. :(

Hopefully it doesn't take long for your results to come back. Fx'ed!

DH & I managed to DTD one last time. I don't know if I'm up for doing it anymore. Just hopefully whatever going on is O & we've done enough to catch it. I think I'm on CD 48 now? Grrr


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Haha, just checked my chart. I'm CD50.. bleh. Get on with it already! O, AF, BFP! come on :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. So frustrating. Did you call the dr? 
No news today. Supposed to be sunny and 81. Yay!! To the gym and then hopefully spending lots of time outside.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies how are you all 

today is going to be the last day i can post on here till sunday as im going away and have no internet access 

this morning i ddnt temop wooo need to stop temping as i can rele have a layin


----------



## DrGomps

hi ladies...last night DH came home and actually had half the day with him so got up on some chores...he also took me out for a nice dinner to celebrate mothersday/passing the qual. but hes back to the grind and I am back to being miserable with allergies...nothing helps! Its just awful!!

Ysatis, I really hope this is you finally oing!!

Jen, I hope the tests are negative...though I disagree with your hubby about clomid...it got me my baby!! 

I live pretty close to several beaches, but they are all crap...to reach any good beaches you have to go off the coast of long island...because otherwise you are just in the long island sound and there are no waves!! I have a friend who lives on a beach in long island that we love to visit when the weather is right...its only been 70s here...so not quite there yet.


----------



## sspencer99

happy 15 weeks andrea x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Andrea, 15 weeks already! Yay! Honestly, you have the fastest-moving pregnancy ever. :) (I'm sure you don't feel that way.) Yay for dh coming home. 
I know you're pro-clomid. And I really don't think trying it for one or two cycles could do any harm. Once the test results are in, dh and I'll have to have a serious discussion about it. I've also heard ppl say soy isoflavones is similar? He might be okay with that as a more "natural" alternative. We'll see. 
Stacey, glad you said you won't be around, 'cause we would all be wondering about you. Have a great time!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 15 weeks andrea! times flying!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all doing today..

Happy 15 weeks andrea... :)

Cant believe im already 5dpo.. gone by so fast.. half way to testing.. cuz my lp is 11 days.. :) so excited.. but trying not to get my hopes up too high.. its humid and hot today but not sunny.. rainy and just gross.. lol.. staying in today.. got all the sheetrock up, almost now to start mudding.. ugh renovations.. take forever..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sorry you've got bad weather Logan. It's like 95 again today, bleh! And super sunny. Too hot for outside activites unless your at the beach. Will be this hot for the rest of the week..!


----------



## lilrojo

Ugh.. 95 is just wayyyy tooooo hot for me..all i want is a nice sunny but cool 70 degree day.. is that too much to ask for lol...oh well summer is coming.. supposed to be in the 60s here all week but rain all week and weekend.. hopefully not.. 

anyone have any fun plans for the weekend..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... unless you call giving like five vials of blood out of my arm "fun"... no. No fun plans for the weekend. :)
Logan, at least you have a short LP to wait through, to make up for the long wait to o. Any symptoms? 
I'm just soooo tired. I figure I must be ovulating if I continuously get this incredible tiredness during the second week of my cycle. I guess tiredness could be thyroid, though. So who knows. 
Went and played outside with the LO for about 20 min earlier, but it was just too hot! I know it will get hotter, but for right now, I'm just not used to it. He's supposed to be napping now, but he's not. Which is okay. That means bedtime is in three hours. Woohoo!! He's not been cranky, but he woke up early and I've been so tired today...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, slow day. 
Someone please motivate me to do something other than just sit here on my butt in front of the computer... I have so much to do and I'm just hot and tired. Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, hey, so I was thinking about this... what happens during the 7-10ish days between ovulation and implantation? It seems odd to me that the egg and the sperm just hang out for a week before shacking up... what are they doing in there?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen... your so funny.. No not any symptoms I guess.. I have been tired too.. trying to to think about symptoms or lack of.. I know we did all we could so just gotta wait it out.. and hope... and no that doesnt sound like fun.. but hopefully you can get some answers..
Im going with my mom and daughter garage saling on sat so should be fun :) and Im sure working on our basement..

I think after ovulation, you either have conceived or not.. since the egg dies after.. I believe 24hrs after ovulation it dies, or is not longer able to be fertilized.. if you do get preggo the egg floats around in the tube for a bit, then floats to the uterus, where it finally implants..


----------



## lilrojo

wow... page 400 :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mine is on page 134. Guess it depends on how many posts you have set to show on a page. 
Hm... so... by say 1 or 2 dpo, you're either pregnant or not pregnant, and you just have to wait to find out... Interesting... 
I have a canker sore I can't seem to stop biting. And my stomach hurts-- too much pizza and pop. 
I dunno... I might test on the 20th just on the extreme outside chance it would be +ve and then I could surprise dh for his bday. Of course, if it's -ve, no need to tell him at all.


----------



## DrGomps

as soon as fertilization occurs the egg resumes meiosis (it was paused) and then takes up the DNA of the Sperm and then the rest of it disintegrates!! :haha: Then they start dividing rapidly...2 cell...4 cell...8 cell, 16 cell, 32 cell...etc...forms a hollow ball of cells called a blastocyst then there is a primordial germ cell that releases a signal creates the polarity (head---tail). whilst this is happening the fertilized embryo travels down the fallopian tube to the uterus and then obviously implants...pregnancy only occurs if it implants there are cycles where we have fertilized eggs that don't implant. SO really you can't know until it implants whether or not it will take...with IVF they put cells (in the blastocyst stage) directly into the uterus and they either will or won't take.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, totally makes sense. That's why I've seen people on tv do IVF, and they get like 6 fertilized eggs dropped off inside them & then they end up pregnant with only 2. Because the other 4 don't implant? I've always wondered about that! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Its my birthday today woohoo! Sucks I have to work but OH bought me a gorgeous pandora bracelet and a flower charm, AND I got my first 'happy birthday mummy' card :) hope everyone's ok on here, I have to dash to work now xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Happy Birthday Raych !! Hope everything is going well with u :thumbup:

:coffee: How is everyone else doing ?? I am so not in the mood for work this week, Booooooooooo :grr:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy birthday, Rachel!!! Have a great day! 
Hey, Vic, good to see you. Don't work too hard. :)
Wow, so this is why science was never my strong suit... I had to read that over and over before it sort of made sense to me... It seems like so much can go wrong... the sperm has to get all the way up the tube? Then the division... and traveling back down the tube... I think the system is flawed. Why can't the sperm just meet the egg in the uterus rather than having to go up and get it and bring it back down? 
So is it common that the egg gets fertilized and doesn't implant? And we would never know? Craziness... 
Ugh. My stomach hurts. I think it was something I ate. Supposed to be warm and rainy today. Depending on how I feel, might go to the science museum today that just opened up... because clearly I could use some science learning! Although it's a kids' museum, so I doubt the science of conception will be covered. :)


----------



## DrGomps

hahaha....the science of conception is probably not appropriate for kids!! 

Happy Birthday Rachel!!! Sounds like a lovely present from DH!!

Vic, don't work too hard!!

I have been so burned out since my exam that I haven't been working as much this week...but I have to work on a presentation and a poster to present at the end of the month...after that I can relax!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay! Presentations and posters are fun. Now there's my strong suit. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... how are you all..

Im doing pretty well.. the lo slept in her crib all night again, as is still sleeping.. nice to have to mommy alone time.. :) 6dpo today.. going by fast..

How are the rest of you..

Rach=Happy Birthday!!

Jen-Have fun...

Ysa-any sign of the witch yet..

Vicki-dont work too hard...

Andrea-how are you feeling...allergies still so terrible..

Cass-hope your doing well...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Logan, yay for mommy time!! :)

No sign of AF yet. My OB called me a little while ago & said that they have an opening for tomorrow at 1pm, so my appt has been moved up a few days! :happydance:

DH said that he had a dream, that me & him were at a DR's office, and they were checking me up for something. Not sure what. And the DR told us that we're pregnant! I told him he should go with me on my appt tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwww... he should go with you!! You never know... :)
Oh, so I had a dream about ewcm last night. It was weird. There was tons of it, to the point where I was worried there was something wrong with me. 
Attempting to make chili for lunch, for the first time... A little worried about the kidney beans... they smelled funny... but so far it looks good...


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa-lets hope that dream becomes reality.. :) 
If not though bring on af so you can move on.. and be out of limbo.. so happy your appt got moved up..

I just cant wait to know already... yes my wait is shorter than others but it still just takes forever.. lol... why cant I be 10dpo already... 4 more days..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm just going to copy & paste this from my journal, cause I can't type it all over again!


I just got off of the phone with my mom & was telling her my situation about MC'ing recently & that I've got a DR's appt scheduled for tomorrow..

She was telling me about how she hasn't had her period for 5 months & now she's had it for 3 months non-stop. She told me that when she was 17, that she was diagnosed with PCOS & was told that she couldn't have kids. (She's had four! :haha:

But I was reading online & it says that people with PCOS are at a higher risk of mc'ing. This is what it said about MC'ing: _*The miscarriage rate among PCOS pregnancies is between 45 and 50 percent as compared to the national average of 15 to 25 percent in the general population. It can very difficult to diagnose the exact cause of the miscarriage and many such events go unexplained, although those women with PCOS caused by insulin resistance have a higher risk than those without the condition. The effect of high levels of insulin may cause increased blood clotting in the uterus which, in turn, leads to insufficiency of the placenta. The failure of the placenta to properly nourish the baby and remove toxic waste from the environment results in miscarriage.*_

I've always thought that my periods were a regular 28 days long. But since coming off of the pill, I've had the following:

26 days
29 days
33 days &
52 days & counting..

Seems like they're just getting longer..... 

I also read online that people with family members that have PCOS are at a 50% risk of developing it themselves: 

_*Is PCOS a hereditary condition? Yes. Both sisters and daughters of women diagnosed with PCOS have a 50% chance of developing this syndrome *_

One last thing is that I've always (even when on BCP's) had v.v. heavy, painful (crippling) periods. I've been perscribed 800mg painkillers from DR's but I guess no one ever thought to check me out for PCOS. And I found a website that said this:
_*The technical term for painful periods is dysmenorrhea, but whatever you call it, pain and discomfort should not be a normal part of menstruation. If you are experiencing pain, that is a sign that something is wrong. Your doctor can perform a simple saliva or urine test to measure the level of free-circulating hormones in your body. If the test finds a hormonal imbalance, there are bio-identical hormones that can be prescribed in the form of a patch. Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS) is another reason many women experience painful periods. It's estimated that 10-20 percent of American women have this condition. If you have PCOS, it means that your endocrine (hormonal) system is malfunctioning.*_

I'm definitely going to talk to my OB about this tomorrow! I'm worried now :-/


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, 4 days will pass before you know it!!

Jen, want to give my presentation for me??

Ysatis, yay for the appt tomorrow!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, don't be worried about your appt. Knowledge is power, right? So worst case scenario, you get some tests done and you find out you have pcos and you go on to have four kids like your mom. Don't worry. We'll all be here for you no matter what. :hugs: PS Didn't know you had a journal!! 
Andrea, yes. I would love to do your presentation. I'll be right there. It will be fun and informative and entertaining... it just won't have anything to do with science. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes. If this is the problem, then I'd feel much much better knowing, so then I can address it & fix it. I'm also worried because it's not only infertility that PCOS causes, it's other things too. So I'm so glad that I have my appt pushed up to tomorrow & that Jesse's got the day off so he can go with me. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

And yes, I just started a journal on Saturday. It feels really nice to be able have a place just for my feelings. I don't do diaries, cause I'd much rather type then write :haha: so it's perfect :)


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa-I really hope you find something out.. if it is pcos, then lets get it addressed and fixed.. :) cant wait to hear how it all goes for you..

Andrea-I would actually love to come to your housewarming lol.. not do your presentation.. :) are you feeling any better yet.. any allergy relief..??

Jen-did you go to the science museum.. we have one here, but its almost 1 1/2 hours away.. :( I want to take my daughter to house of bounce... where there are boucy things and parents can go in too :)

4 days is gonna be forever... lol... not really but feels like it at the moment..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, didn't go to the science museum yet-- figured we'd have lunch and then go... but LO doesn't want to eat his lunch. I told him he doesn't have to eat the chili (though I wish he would), but he has to eat an entire slice of strawberry. I'm trying to get him to realize that there are nutritious foods that taste good. Ugh. Anyway, if he doesn't eat the strawberry, we're not going. 
This museum just reopened today after renovations, and it's only about 25 min away. Hopefully it's good. We plan to go back to the Pittsburgh one this summer. It's farther (around 2 hrs) and more expensive, but it's pretty big and lots of fun. 
There's some bouncy place around here... Bounce A Round, maybe? I don't know, but we've never been. Might be a good activity for a rainy day. I thought today was going to be rainy... but not so far.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-my LO is almsot 2 and is quite picky with eating too.. oh well she loves fruit and cheese.. :) which is fine for now.. she does like other things but doesnt like too much variety.. oh well we have time and she is growing.. have fun if you do go.. its been off and on sunny and cloudy here all day..


----------



## DrGomps

I love going to science museums...where I can geek out!! I loved going to the smithsonian natural history museum with foster sister and her daughter and when I was a nanny I took the kids there all the time. Can't wait to nerd out with my baby!! :haha:

Ysatis, if you do have PCOS its treatable..metformin I believe. But your cycles don't appear to be PCOS like...except this one..but its a funky one after MC. And there are clotting medicine you can take so you dont mc...like baby aspirin...know it can do wonders. :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, we finally went-- took him an hour and a half to eat a slice of strawberry-- but I wasn't too impressed. We stayed close to two hours... but there wasn't much to do. The one in Pittsburgh has three or four floors of stuff. This was like one big room. And it was only $5 for each of us, but in June it goes up to $7. I think that's too expensive for what little they have. Here's their facebook https://www.facebook.com/#!/ohwowkids... not much. But they were friendly. One of the men working there let my son lead him around and show him stuff. Pretty good sport. Thomas kept saying, "Hey, man!! Hey, guy!! Come and look at _this_!!"


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and on the ttc front... I keep thinking, I'm 3 dpo... I could be pregnant... The egg and sperm could've met and multiplied and now it's coming down the tube... aaaaa!!! 
Seriously, though, I'm psychotic already and I still have a good 13 days before af shows or doesn't show. I'm never gonna make it. Help me!!!


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. jen.. i only 4 more days.. yay my wait is about over.. but onto another wait.. either preg and going to dr wait or waiting for af to end..blah


----------



## sept10

Sorry not been around much.....think i ovulated 4 days ago.....so long to wait. Bit worried as post O temps arn't that high so far but fx'd they keep going up cause we've stopped BDing the last few days. 

Been hectic busy recently and now this oppurtunity has come up to maybe apply for a Research Masters in Health science.....it would be fully funded through the NHS....i'd still get paid as normal but spend half my time at work and half my time at university or studying......i'm really tempted and my manager is happy for me to apply....well the only thing is....what if i get pregnant...i'll have to stop half way through and i don't know how that would work with the funding....ekk....but then i may not get pregnant....just another reason why i hate TTC....you just never know whats going to happen!!!!!

Logan/jen....glad we are all in the TWW!! Hope it goes quick

Ysa - PCOS is common but also varies from women to women...its called a syndrome because it is just that a group of problems but you may not have all of them...bring it up with your Dr when you go but try not to worry. Loads of women on here have PCOS and get pregnant. goodluck x

Andrea - wow can't believe your 15 weeks already....its scary how quickly it goes!!

I've just realised that if we had got pregnant the first month of trying i'd be due in like 4 weeks...thats scary...i can not imagine having a baby in a months time....haha...i guess this is why pregnancy is 9 months.....baby can grow and you get used to the idea of your life changing!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for 4 dpo!! High-five!! 

If we'd gotten pregnant the first cycle, I would've been due right around May 31. :( 

That sounds like a great opportunity, Sarah. You should totally go for it. I would think they wouldn't be allowed to take the position away from you if you got pregnant... I don't know. I mean, we all thought we'd be pregnant by now, right? I think we've all learned you can't put your life on hold because you're ttc. I say go for it. :thumbup:

I haven't been temping, but I've been feeling really hot... and generally if I feel hot, my temp is low and vice versa. (You know how you feel freezing when you have a fever?) So I'm worried that my temps are low... but why would they be low already? When I was temping, they wouldn't drop until the day of AF or maybe the day before. 

DH is apparently worried that if we have a boy I'll want to name him something girly. Oh jeez. :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Sarah, didn't realize you have been trying for so long!! Why would you have to stop your program if you got pregnant?? Is it two years long??


----------



## lilrojo

hey ladies.. 7dpo today.. yay get to test on mon or tues.. I have been having the craziest dreams lately.. but could just be my crazy mind playing tricks on me.. just 3 more days.. I can do it..

Ysa-good luck at the appt..


----------



## lilrojo

I keep going to the bathroom thinking maybe I could be a lucky one and get a positive early.. ugh someone stop me..

I have many "symptoms" but it could be my evil mind playing with me.. 3 more days..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Update on my dr appt in my journal :flower: :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, Logan, I know what you mean. I keep thinking, "I could be pregnant!!" I can't seem to stop getting my hopes up. It stinks. 

I was over my mom's today and my brother told me that our newspaper is looking for four opinion columnists. They want a column every two weeks for a year, from July 2011 to June 2012, and they'll pay $25 for each one. I could totally do it. I mean, I'm not ready for full-time out-of-the-house work yet, but I could certainly handle one column every two weeks. Heck, I _blog_ more than that! Plus it could be a foot in the door for when I AM ready. So I have to send my resume and some writing samples and a letter and see what they say. 
My brother's kind of irritated because he wants to do it. I figure, he can send his stuff and I'll send mine. Then it's up to them. 
If they pick either of us, it'll be me. I'm a way better writer than my brother. ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!! How is everyone? 

DH and I were talking this morning and he says that because I took bc, I violated our agreement that I could name all subsequent children. Which is ok, because that means he acknowledges that such an agreement existed. :)
And I don't think taking bc violates it. 
But anyway, he says he doesn't like the name Hannah Sarah! He likes Sarah ok... I said, how about Sarah Samantha? And he said it over to himself and kind of likes it. 
Which is good. 
But it doesn't matter, cuz it's gonna be Hannah Sarah. 
Unless it's a boy. 
When we finally get pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

This threads slowed down a little bit lately..

Jen, I like Hannah Sarah better than the other choice too! And I don't think that taking bc would violate an agreement! :)

I can't go in to get my blood drawn today :( All of the 'Quests' near me are closed! I can't stand living in small towns, everything always closed!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, and anyway, like I said, it's my body, and it's not like he said I shouldn't take it. At the time, we didn't want anymore kids and it was better than condoms... I didn't know we had other options. Then after we changed our minds and I came off of bc and we didn't fall right away, then he blamed the bcp and said I shouldn't have taken it. Um, too late for that, bucko!! 
So, bloodwork is done. She only took a teeny tiny bit and I hope she read the orders correctly and knew we were doing thyroid and progesterone. Someone told me it's like four or five vials for thyroid, and she only took one.


----------



## DrGomps

I don't know why it would be 4 or 5 vials to just look at the thyroid/progesterone.
Goodluck on the column, I would read it!! :D And why is your DH against BCP?? I mean would he rather use condoms?? So weird, my DH loves bcp...I personally hate them...make me moody. Oh and Samantha doesn't seem like a middle name. I love Hannah Sarah. 

Glad your Dr is listening to you Ysatis, hopefully this will be what you need to get your sticky baby!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well.. went our garage saling this morning with my mom and daughter.. it was fun.. got a few things.. mostly for my daughter.. like dolls and shoes.. 8dpo, only 2 more days..

I keep thinking, i could be pregnant right now.. and like part of me is scared to be.. just cuz i dont want to go through another mc, and part is just scared to get my hopes up.. i do have symptoms but I dont want my hopes up.. our minds do things when we want something really bad.. waiting 2 more days.. then we will all know..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea-- good, maybe they didn't need 4 or 5 vials then. I'd hate to find out they didn't do what they were supposed to and have to wait through another cycle. 
Dh doesn't like bcp because it's a chemical and he blames it for our ttc troubles. :roll: He wouldn't have wanted to use condoms... honestly, I think he would rather have just let things happen, but I didn't want another kid right then. 
I didn't hate the pill so much... it actually made me _less_ moody. But it took away my libido, like _completely_. 

Logan, I know exactly what you mean. So are you going to test first thing Monday morning? Oh, I hope this is it for you!!! 

We went to the mall... bought ds a new jacket-- he outgrew his waterproof rain jackets from last year-- so I got one for 50% off and didn't even notice until after I bought it that it's reversible and has skateboards on the inside. Cool! Skateboards are sort of an obsession for him. 
Then I bought myself a new pair of shoes-- black flats, because I get tired of wearing heels when I dress up-- and they were on sale, of course... but now dh is like, you didn't need new shoes. But he spends money on stupid stuff all the time, plus he smokes, which is over $100 a month. So I don't even want to hear it. 

And I'm dying from the heat and humidity. I'm hoping that's a symptom. Not that I'm ssing. I'm just _saying_.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jen, I hope so too.. yeah prob test fmu on monday.. I must admit I gave in and tested.. I know I know too early.. had to get it out of my system though.. so there done and it was a negative.. which is to be expected at 8dpo.. so waiting till monday now..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... you're so honest!! I guess the biggest reason I won't test before 10 dpo is the knowledge that I'd _have_ to confess to you girls. 
I'm still really tempted to test on dh's bday (the 20th)... It would be 5 days before expected AF... so not entirely impossible...

Ugh!! See how I get? I am going to go right now and put my tests in a bag and staple it shut with a note that says "Do not open until June 2." 

There.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, hope you're all having a good weekend. Fingers crossed for everyone who's in the 2WW, hope we get some more BFP's this time round :)

I went shopping today with my birthday vouchers - bought some maternity clothes. I FINALLY have a pair of jeans I can relax in - they have a bump panel for when I get bigger but even now they're soooooo comfy. Got some tops, some cardigans, some leggings and a dress too. It all came to around £111 ish, but I was a bit naughty and flashed my student discount card (even though I'm no longer a student) and got it all for £88! bargain!

OH and I went into Mothercare and ended up getting a travel system on their Babyplan deal. My mum is paying for it, but we picked the Quinny Buzz 3 because we liked the different attachments and the way it unfolds and moves and stuff. So woo, stroller! Won't be delivered until October but still looking forward to it. I know it's still early to buy a stroller, but OH and I both said that we'll hopefully need one at SOME point, either with this baby or with another, and my mum needs to pay off for it, so we went for it :)

Scan in like, 35 hours. ARGH! Really hope everything is ok!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for new stuff!!!! 
And happy 13 weeks to you and your peach!! Wow... s/he's getting so big. :)
Do you have a picture of the stroller?
Wow, so your scan is Monday? I'm sure everything is fine. 
So... Monday is a big day for the STC. Rachel's scan, I'm having bloodwork (and maybe Ysa, too?), Logan's testing... and Andrea's scan is Wednesday, right? Big week for us... plus I'm guessing some more of us may be poas? Stacey, Sarah?


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh my GOD. I have just heard the most beautiful sound I've ever heard in my entire life - my little dot baby's heartbeat, racing away sounding like a little horse at 156 bpm. Found it once, lost it, called OH, found it again and listened to it with OH for a while. Rang mum and told her about it and she asked to hear it, so tried again and found it again straight away and mum listened down the phone. I cried, pathetic much? So beautiful though, and so happy!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, you're not pathetic, cuz I'm over here crying with you!! :cry:
Awww, big day for little dot and mum and dad! :hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. best of luck Rach.. and happy 13 weeks.. going by so fast for you all... hope to join in soon.. monday cant come soon enough..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just can't wait to be pregnant again. I was thinking about bringing Thomas home from the hospital. Sigh. I was a mess. A happy mess, but a mess for sure. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Awwwwww congrats Raych that's amazing !!!!! :happydance:
Have u had many symptoms over the last few months?

Logan - have my fingers firmly crossed for u but totally know wat u mean about worrying for m/c again... it's very scary... over the last couple of months through talking about babies I have found out that so many people we know have m/c 2..3..4 times... All we can do is stay positive as it's out of our control :hugs:

Jen - fingers crossed for u aswell and lots of :dust:

Andrea how are u feeling? and Cass ?

Ysa wats the latest with u ??


----------



## babydustcass

awww rach happy 13 weeks!!! And congrats on finding the heartbeat, its amazing isnt it!!! I sure welled up too when i first found mine!
Ahhh you brought a pram..... hehe me too! :D I brought the Mama's and Papa's Urbo System, it will be arriving in the next week or so, so ill have to find somewhere to store it. We need to have a MAJOR clean out, Skip and everything will have to come into it as we have so much stuff to get rid of to make way for all the new stuff.
We went to see that house I mentioned and it was such a disappointment. I couldnt help but have a little dig and thank the letting agency for completely wasting my time. It was advertised as immaculate yet there was mould in the OLD (apparently quite new) bathroom, stains all over the house and the layout was utterly impossible! It was also sat right next to a derelict community center that was boarded up, falling down and had a smashed billboard outside right next to the drive. I was very optimistic driving down the road, it was really lovely until we got to this one house. ergh! such a let down. Anyway that probably the worst of my news, oh apart from i totally hormonal at the moment, hoping it will all balance soon and Ill be back to feeling my usual self. 


Really hoping this month brings us more BFP's!

I have my scan on Tuesday, cannot wait! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* cassie that sucks about the house, I know when we were looking for somewhere to rent we'd get excited about a place that looked lovely on the listing and then we'd get there and be like 'er, are you kidding?'. Hope you find something lovely soon. 

Vic - I've not been sick at all, but I've felt queasy on and off for pretty much most of it. Other symptoms have been being tired constantly, sore boobs, getting emotional/ hormonal, having a face like a teenager (which is stupid because I never got spots when I WAS a teenager really) and a bit of tugging and pulling in the uterus area. feeling kinda sore there today too, guess because everything is stretching lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... so we have three scans this week... four potential testers... some bloodwork... very very exciting week here on our thread!! 

Cass-- weren't there two houses you were considering on the same street?

No news today. Trying not to ss and failing. But I'm refusing to write everything down, and I'm not reading other people's symptom lists in tww. That doesn't help things at all. 
Got a canker sore... very very irritable today. And still having hot flashes-- like, one big constant hot flash. Seems like af is already on the way. It's so unfair, but I always seem to get pms for ten days before af. So my tww is really like a six day wait. Argh.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, your husband cares about the chemicals in birthcontrol (which are all naturally occuring) but he smokes??? You know that could be preventing your bfp. Was he smoking when Thomas was concieved?? A friend of mine in another thread finally got her bfp after 7 months when DH quit (2 months after quitting I think) because they got a terrible SA.

I am SOOOOO excited to see all the scans this week!!! We can see Cassie's LO for the first time and Rachel's LO finally looking like a baby and less blob!!! ANd yay for the second trimester!! Rachel, I totally sobbed when I heard LO's heartbeat for the first time...so you aren't alone on that one...isn't it a great sound?? So scans every day for the first 3 days this week!! :happydance: Can't wait to guess at some nubs!! And blood tests for Ysatis & Jen & POAS for Logan and possibly Jen/Stacey. Looking forward to some more :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and today DH took the day off and we are painting the nursery/installing track lightening!!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all today.. yay for scans and testers and bloodwork..

Im so on the fence right now.. cuz i want to be preg so I tell myself I am.. to keep my hopes up.. then I dont want my hopes up if I'm not.. tomorrow is d day.. so we will know tom. morning.. af expected tues.. wed at the latest..


----------



## lilrojo

yay for painting and lighting... and nursery... so cute and fun to do them..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, what are you testing with tomorrow??


----------



## lilrojo

FRER-6 days sooner..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, yeah, he smoked when Thomas was conceived. A pack a day, same as he does now. He's a big huge hypocrite with the chemicals thing and he knows he doesn't have a leg to stand on with that argument as long as he smokes. Can't criticize my spending, either, or my eating. 

You know, it really could be him. But I don't think he's willing to accept that. Men. 

Sarah should be due for some poas action, too, right? Not sure... 

I'm gonna go on record and say Cassie is having a... girl. And Rachel is having a... girl. And Erika is having a... boy. And of course I know Andrea is having a girl. (I will be absolutely _*floored*_ if the u/s says boy!!) 
I think it's no secret I want a girl. Logan, do you want a boy so you can have one of each? 

I've been really emotional today. Started out just really irritable yesterday and this morning, then I got all teary-eyed in church, and then I accidentally threw away ds's happy meal toy at lunch and I almost cried. Then my dad brought him another one and I almost cried again. Jeez. PMS much? Oh, and I'm craving chocolate. Witch is definitely on her way. 
I need a nap.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ha ha Jen, I'm liking that prediction. I work with midwives and health professionals every so often, and my friend who's a health visitor has predicted I'm having a girl too, because when I went for my scan they said the baby was measuring a couple of days behind - she says that would coincide with a later conception, and mentioned that female sperm tend to live longer? lol I have no idea, but I don't mind either way! It is weird though that from the minute I got pregnant, I've thought the baby is a girl... no reason why, just whenever I think about the baby, I always think of her as 'her' in my head. Weird, right? Can't believe my scan is in 25 hours... that's mad!


----------



## babydustcass

Jen, We didnt get to see that other house in the end, they phone up actually on the day of our viewing to say it had been taken almost 3 days before, why thanks for letting me know so in advance! lol so that wasnt our lucky road after all. Nevermind, perhaps we are supposed to stay where we are... I can just about count on my fingers how many we have viewed over the last couple of months with the hopes of moving to somewhere bigger but nothing has been suitable/rentable lol I think its because we have an amazing house here, our landlords are really good friends and the area offers so much more than we could get anywhere else and its all so convenient here. I guess the only thing to do now so we dont keep wasting time and money driving up and down is to get a skip and throw out a load of junk so we can fit back into our house. Its only a two bed, but I am thinking by the time LO moves out of our room around 5-6 months, George would be more than happy to share? I know me and my sister shared for some 16 years and it wasnt so bad. I just have this feeling that we arent supposed to move, what with all the disappointments we keep seeing, expensive disappointments at that.. you wouldnt believe the money they are asking for these houses. Hah think ill get off my soap box now.. lmao

wooo 3 scans this week, bloods and testers! woooooo REALLLLLLY hoping there are some BFPs in there girlies!

Ah do you think Girl for me? Actually chinese gender calenders say Girl for me and also OHs mum went to her readings about 4 months back and said there was going to be a Girl born!! 3 1/2 years ago she read that a BOY would be born... and 9 months later... TADA! George came into the world. I dont know if i really have a preference and although i would always want a little girl, i dont know how i really feel about the 'change' if anyone knows what the heck im going on about. I mean how things will be so different with a girl compared to how they were with my boy, my sweet mummy's boy lol... I dont know... I guess its either one or the other and either will be very much loved and welcomed just as much as the other, I think with a girl though there will be more adjusting and I know George is very much looking forward to having a little brother. We dont have anything really left from when George is a baby so its not even like we have boy things that could be put to good use, we are already starting all over again :D i dont know if any of that makes sense, but i know what i mean haha

Awwww lovely Andrea painting the nursery, good job to get that done and out the way so lots of time for airing and you wont be breaking your back when you are a waddling pregnant lady.

I have been feeling really emotional recently. I took a bottle of water to bed last night and aston came to sit with me while I was just dozing, well i didnt notice that he decided that he wanted the bottle of water for himself and off he went with it downstairs. I was not best pleased when I woke up gasping for water and couldnt find it anywhere. So i practically pick a hormone fuelled fight in the middle of the night about 'wheres my water!!!!!!!!!' OH is not best pleased about being woken up for water lol. Anyway I just suck it up, what little salvia thats left in my mouth and go back to sleep, cannot be bothered to even move and get a drink at this point, albeit i am desperately thirsty but tiredness wins every time. In the morning the water subject is picked up on again my last words were 'Your not a pregnant THIRSTY person are you?' next thing i know OH breaks down in a fit of tears and laughter. followed by me too laughing hysterically. You know when you can hear in your head what you just said like you are watching yourself in playback and completely cringing... At that moment, i realise I have turned into a moany old irrational bag!


----------



## Sun_Flower

oooh I have a drink every night when I go to bed, and if OH drank it I would KILL him. I'm an incredibly lazy pregnant person cos a couple of times I've drunk all my drink at night and I've poked OH and made him go downstairs and get another one for me, as I don't like going downstairs at night. He's an angel and goes for me, so I'm very lucky :)


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie, I would be angry too if he took my water!! we need our water as pregnant ladies!!

Rachel, I think mother's intuition is generally right. We will see this week for me and some nubs (hopefully) with you and Cass!!


----------



## babydustcass

your kidding right? If I had a stick long enough to poke my OH all the way down stairs from the comfort of my bed he still would not do it... he loves his sleep. since having LO ive really learn the art of functional sleep deprivation lol, hes not too bad though, ive got to give him credit for the cuppa in bed he just brought me and bowl of snacks :D
He wont be drinking my water in a hurry tonight though, else it will be another broken nights sleep with yet more long drawn out Napoleon dynamite sighs lmao


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, I know exactly what you mean about the change. But it's going to be a change either way, boy or girl, just going from having one to having two. 
I sometimes forget that. I don't know. I think Thomas would rather have a little brother, but he'd do okay with a sister, too. And I just want a pretty-in-pink girly girl. Which is funny, because I was a total tomboy. I liked to climb trees, run with the boys, go fishing and hiking, never wore dresses past the age of three or four. 

Yes, Raych, I think you're having a girl, although you're the one I'm least sure of. :)

You know, we found out we were having a boy at around 12 weeks. And now I'm guessing that she must have been going by the nub. 'Cause that's all she'd be able to see at that age, right? Cool. Dh and I were talking about it, and he seems okay with the idea of not finding out until s/he's born. But if he changes his mind, he can always find out on his own and not tell me. 'Cause of course I wouldn't bug him about it... :winkwink:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, it very well COULD be him, all those chemicals he inhales!! There are so many additives in cigarettes its sickening!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

You can tell it's Sunday night when I think 8pm to 9am is 25 hours... more like 13! nearly 10 hours now, holy crap! and for 8 of those hours, I'll be asleep. ARGHH!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha Rachel, I noticed that. It posted at 3 pm my time, so I figured the scan was 4 pm our time tomorrow, and I know you're a few hours ahead of us, so I was wondering why you were having it in the evening!! Don't worry; it's just prego-brain. :)
I threw my kitchen sponge in the garbage yesterday, and... what was the other stupid thing I did? I can't remember. Anyway, I was like, pleeeease let it be prego-brain!! 
Wow... 9 am... so you'll probably be all done by the time we in the states get up. Hope everything goes well!! I'm sure it will. :)

Andrea, maybe I should do some research on the impact of smoking on fertility... unfortunately he would probably do his own research on the impact of bcp on fertility...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DH just told me that the reason he doesn't like the name Hannah is because of Hannah Montana. :rolls eyes: Puh-lease. That's the stupidest reason I've heard for not liking a name, ever. By the time she's in school, no one will even remember who Hannah Montana was. 
Anyway, it's not like DH has ever watched it. He just doesn't like it. 
I told him I don't care. That's her name, and he can call her Sarah if he wants.


----------



## DrGomps

if Sarah is her middle name you can call her either!! Seriously, the incoming tweens probably don't even know who Hannah Montana is!!! 

Yeah Rach, I thought your scan was in the evening too...so exciting its at 9am. Because by the time I wake up you will have had it!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know. There's nothing wrong with being called by your middle name, or even being called two different things by your parents. I know people who have done both and they turned out just fine. :)
Hahaha if conceiving this child takes much longer, we _all _will have forgotten who Hannah Montana is! 
What's the time difference, like 4-5 hrs? Can't wait to hear a full report. What an exciting week!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. Been a busy day here.. thankfully.. :) been working hard at the basement.. carpet ppl are coming on tuesday to measure.. yay.. been playing outside almost all day.. its been beautiful out.. 

getting nervous for my test in the morning.. will it be a bfp or a bfn.. hmm.. we shall see..

excited to hear about your scan rachel.. big week for us all..

Jen what about sarah palin.. haha tell him you dont like just sarah because of that.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha I love it. But then he might be turned off to the name altogether, and I still want to use it as a middle. 
I was trying to make the argument that I allowed the name Thomas even though there are bad people with that name... but then the only ones I could think of were Thomas Edison and Thomas Jefferson... not really known as terrible people... :shrug: There was this guy named Thomas that I went to HS with who was mean... but I actually forgot about him until long after our Thomas was born, and then I was like, man, now they have the same name. :(
Seriously, though, isn't there like some tyrant from history with the name Thomas? I can't believe I'm trying to think of bad people with my son's name... anything to win an argument, I guess. :wacko:


----------



## babydustcass

There's Thomas the tank engine in the uk? Lol I don't really know any real life character called Thomas though. Fight your corner Jen!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Right, I'm up, and drinking lots so I have a nice full bladder. It's 8am here so most of you will probably be asleep... I have to go to work straight after the scan so I don't know if I'll be able to update until like, 5pm tonight my time... I'll try and get on here on my phone at lunch and post a quick update if I can. Wish me and my little dot baby luck!


----------



## babydustcass

ooo the suspense will be killing us Rach! Enjoy your fab monday cannot wait to see piccies xxx


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies im back :happydance::happydance:

how has everyone been ???? 

i had a lovely time away my college course was long but windsor was lovely cold but lovely 
and was luckly enough to see the queen twice 

so whats going on?? rachel i hope you had a lovley birthday and is it ur scan this morning? 

logan are you testing today 
i tested this morning bpn i knew it would be dont know why i bothered testing 

how is everyone else 

yasa has af come yet? i read ur blog on drs app 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Oh I love thomas the tank engine!!

Stacey, sorry about the :bfn: but its early. too early I think!!! Woohoo for seeing the queen, glad the course went well.

Rachel, the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Stacey, sorry about the bfn!

Rachel, I can't wait for an update!

Jen, I actually think that Erika will have a girl, Rachel a boy & Cassie a girl. On record now! :haha:

Stacey, no AF for me yet. :(

Can't wait to hear from Logan!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, yes, we have Thomas the train here, too. My Thomas is a fan. We're taking him to "Day Out with Thomas" on the 29th-- they decorate a real train to look like Thomas and take all the kids for a ride. Does George like Thomas? 

Rachel, it's 2 pm there now... guess you didn't get on at lunch? Well, only 3 more hours to go until 5... can't wait to hear... 

Stacey, welcome back! Sounds like a great weekend. When are you actually expecting af? 

Andrea, if you love Thomas, you def need to have a boy next!! Then you can (as we have) fill your house with all the dvd's and tiny little trains (that hurt your feet when you step on them!) and railroad tracks. Actually, it's cute, because dh has always liked trains (wants to put a train track all through our house-- silly man), so it's something they can do together. Adorable. 

Ysa, are you going to be my bloodwork buddy today? 

My order for bloodwork was apparently an old one that the dr's office re-used, 'cause it had "trichomonas screen" written on it. Well, the one for Saturday had that on it and the dr had crossed it out, but she apparently forgot on the one for today. I looked it up and saw that it involves a pap smear, and I was like, um, no thanks, don't need another one of those!! So I crossed it out on this one, too. No unnecessary pap smears, thankyouverymuch! 

Well, other than my bloodwork, I'd like to get to the gym, but at this rate, I probably won't get there 'til the afternoon... and I don't like going in the afternoon... so I may not go at all. Ugh. 

Have a good one, ladies!!


----------



## sspencer99

jen i think im due on friday 
thought i had a bit of blood today but now not to sure haa im making my myself feel like im having symptoms when im not 

i was fine and relaxed untill my tww now ive turned phcyo again


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ikr, me too. Before tww, I was all, blah blah blah if not this month then next... all in good time... I won't ss... happy happy joy joy. 
And now... 
Yes. Complete wacko. :wacko: 
Don't you _love_ the tww?


----------



## sspencer99

ohh how i lothe it 
i burp ohh maybe 
i fell my belly rumble ohh maybe lol infact im just hyungry 

now im making things up im hot im cold 
ive got two spots 
my leg is itching 
lol tww is more like test ur sainty wait lol xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha ^^ so true!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, love the new avatar!!! your thomas is so precious!!! I loved shining time station growing up!! Ringo, hello!! hehehe... So weird they confused your blood work..no more paps!!! jeez!!! I think they need to stop doing it as much as we are in monogamous relationships!!! 

Aw, the lovely TWW and ss. I am having a different kind of ss...every movement, bubble/gas I freak out and wonder if its baby...think I have felt her a couple times...can't wait until they are more pronounced!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I figured I might as well put up a picture of myself, since most of you all have seen me on fb anyway. 
I heard somewhere that once you are 30, you only need a pap every three years. Goodness, I hope my dr has heard that, too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh!!! 
Looooooooooooooooooooooooogaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!! 
Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm waiting around for news... 
Guess I'll go get my bloodwork done and come back... and hopefully we'll have some news!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, I just looked at the labwork order and under "Diagnosis Required" the dr has written "626.4." I looked it up and it means Irregular Menstrual Cycles. Hm. Interesting. I wouldn't consider my cycles irregular, per se. I mean, I've been as short as 16 and as long as 38, but for the most part I've been between 30-34 days. I think that's decently regular, especially less than a year after bcp. 
Hm. I guess the dr feels differently. 
I just hope that doesn't cause a problem in the insurance paying it. Ugh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, why do you think your insurance may not pay?


----------



## DrGomps

I keep checking to see if Rachel updated...I will be posting via facebook mobile the gender as soon as I find out!! So eager with anticipation...Cass are you going to torture us tomorrow too?? Lol. What time is your scan?? I have another friend who is going to see her baby for the first time tomorrow but she is 24 weeks!! I honestly have no idea how she waited this long!!! Also, DH is not going to go to my scan...so I may have to take a gf...he won't be there for that exact moment...crazy huh??


----------



## lilrojo

well bfn for me this morning.. so I guess I'm waiting for af..onto cycle 6


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, sorry for the bfn Logan :hugs: 10dpo is still early for a bfp though, even with a shorter lp like yours (11 days?).


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I'm worried because my insurance doesn't cover anything related to infertility. But at least it said "irregular menstrual cycles," which doesn't necessarily mean that I'm ttc. If it had said "infertility" or "trouble conceiving" or something, I'd prob be footing the bill for sure. 
Are you going for yours today? 
Andrea, bummer that dh can't go. Actually my dh wasn't with me when we found out, either, because it was my first prenatal appt and I thought no way would we see our baby and find out the sex so early. :dohh: He came to one later, though, and my mom came once, too. 
Aww, Logan. :hugs: I hope it's too early. I won't believe it 'til the witch is here.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Oh, makes sense now.. I don't think that would raise any red flags, hope not!


----------



## DrGomps

Logan...do you take B vitamins?? That could help with a LP defect...

Jen, irregular period could be a variety of things unrelated to fertility...so Fx'ed your insurance doesn't get all pissy!!


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea I dont they consider an lp of 11 days a defect.. af isnt due today.. but tomorrow or wed.. so waiting till thurs to test again.. and I did take b6 for a cycle but it cut my lp down to 7 days..


----------



## DrGomps

its still on the low side...wouldn't hurt.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Why would it cut it down? I thought it was supposed to lengthen? Hm. ... I dunno. 
Personally, I'd be a little scared to take something "natural" that I could just buy for myself without a prescription... but I'm seriously considering looking into soy isoflavones if this cycle isn't it for us.


----------



## lilrojo

I have also thought about soy.. and B6 doesnt work for everyone.. obviously not for me because it went from 11 days to 7.. and tons of spotting.. so no thank you...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, that's not good (the spotting). 
I looked for soy at Walgreens the other day, just in their vitamins and supplements section, but they didn't have it. I'm a little embarrassed to go to a health food store or something. We have two places at the mall that might have it... but I'm embarrassed... maybe if I decide to get it, I'll buy online. :shy:


----------



## DrGomps

wow B-6 made you spot!! thats awful...how odd!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

don't be embarrased Jen! I actually prefer to buy the natural vitamins/etc OTC then getting prescriptions. My MIL has been on different prescriptions for different problems over the years & she a mess right now & has been for a while. She tried commiting suicide last year :( She's like in & out of sanity right now. Really sad. I feel really bad for her & it's totally put me off to trying prescription drugs unless I have to.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I started spotting at 7dpo.. and that went for for a long time.. so I dont want to do that again..

Jen that's what im thinking too.. I looked at walmart.. no luck.. amazon has it.. i was told.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww... 
Well, I'm gonna look it up and see if I can buy it online... or at least where I might be able to buy it so I don't walk into a store looking goofy... 
Well, I always look goofy... but ykwim...


----------



## babydustcass

Rachellll... where for out thou Rachel!!!???
My scan is at 1.30 Andrea but I will post pictures as soon as I am home! 
WOW your friend is CRAZY to wait until 24weeks! how in the world did she manage that!?
My pram arrived today! I am in love... i want to take it out now HAHA! Leaving up tonight so OH can see it in the morning but as soon as morning comes i will be putting it back away again booo..

Logan, sorry about the neg hun but you arent out yet at all :)

jen, George loved Thomas around a year ago but since then he has discovered cars and wont settle for anything else. He also LOVES the really old barneys that I used to watch when I was younger. Everyday he asks to watch it and joins in singing the songs, he cant keep up so sings the last words of each line or a word that sticks out to him, its really cute! :D Thomas is adorable!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Rachel's online! Come on! We need an update lol

Cassie, glad you like your new pram :) That's like a stroller, right?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cass, can you post a pic of the pram? 
Thomas likes Barney, too. We have a few old ones on vhs that he likes, and it's on tv here every afternoon, so we watch that, too.


----------



## DrGomps

Cass...I want to see the pram!! I think she is trying to scan the photos...so Rach, are you going to announce your pregnancy now or what!! ooh I hope you got a nub shot!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol hey guys, I'm trying to scan things but the stupid STUPID scanner won't work. I'm waiting for OH to get in and fix it for me.

ANYWAY. baby is healthy, happy, and growing well. Measuring in at 13cm, NT measurement of 1.8 so well within normal range. Haven't  got a very good picture as baby was curled up asleep with it's hands folded, but still got to see the parts we needed (no nub shot though). Bit sad the baby was sleeping, but heartbeat was strong and healthy. Midwife/ scan person said sometimes if you jiggle a bit baby will wake up, so I did, and she scanned again and baby just rolled over and went back to sleep, having NONE of it. That made us laugh, as I said baby is JUST like it's daddy, I can never get him up in the mornings either! So so happy though, got to see baby and midwife was happy with the results and said everything is progressing nicely, got my 20 week scan booked for the 4th of July :)

Oh, and I'm measuring in at 13 weeks and 3 days now, so due date is now 18th of November. I'm certainly not bothered about the due date coming forward rather than going back! I'll upload the picture (we only got one) as soon as I can :D


----------



## DrGomps

yay for moving forward..pity she was sleeping. They are making me come into my scan hungry to ensure that baby is awake and restless!! lol!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay so happy for you rachel.. so exciting for all you..


----------



## DrGomps

yay for announcing it on facebook rach!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Rachel, that is soooo sweet. I can just picture little dot rolling over and snuggling back in. 
So happy for you that everything is going swimmingly. :wohoo:


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Raych SO glad everything went well with the scan, that's brilliant news :yipee:

Logan sorry about the BFN but it ain't over yet !!! :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm, just read this on babyhopes.com: 
If for any reason you are experiencing fertility problems, it certainly is a good idea to limit soy in your diet to rule out any possibilities of its effect on your fertility.​Hmm... makes me leery of trying it...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, this is not symptom spotting in any way, shape, or form, but my leg hurts. Like, my hamstring, a couple inches above the knee. Really hurts. 
That's a symptom, right? (Go ahead, humor me.)


----------



## lilrojo

haha Jen your funny.. Im pretty sure im gonna be out.. feels like she is coming.. prob tom. like i expect.. bla.. annoying.. may have to leave the boards for a bit..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, if you do, you know we'll all be here when you get back. 
I'm sad that if af comes tomorrow, we won't be in sync anymore. Mine is not expected until May 25-28. :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well here's the picture! it's blurry because as I said, baby was being lazy asleep on its tummy
 



Attached Files:







smiley face.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydustcass

YAY rach!!! congrats on the announcement and Scan, so pleased it all went well for you. sorry you couldnt get a nub shot though, never mind :) So pleased to hear that the baby is growing well and all healthy thats wonderful news! Yippee!!!


This is my pram girls... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-urbo-grey/103753901/type-i/ we need to buy the carseat yet but I am saving that for when we find out the sex. The compatible car seats come in some really cool colours, if its a girl I would love the Plum coloured one and if its a boy perhaps lime green?! something really funky and cool! We decided not to buy the compatible carry cot as we had one with our first Lo and it didnt get used more than twice so this time we are gonna save the money and use the car seat as we did with LO instead. 

I also brought this as we will need one with a winter baby. I have wanted it for ages and thought what the hell lol https://www.babycurls.co.uk/baby-products/wallaboo-footmuffs/wallaboo-newborn-footmuff-ecru/


----------



## AmaryllisRed

How cute!!! 
I wanna change my answer. Now I think it's a boy.


----------



## babydustcass

awww rach its got such a cute little tushy!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cass, that link only took me to mamasandpapas-- not the actual pram... 
The footmuff is a must-have! We didn't have one with DS, because I had never seen one before until after he was born and I had no idea where to get one. So we used to pile on the blankets. They call them something different in the US... I can't think...


----------



## babydustcass

oowww thats the only link i can get anyway its a Grey Urbo by Mamas and Papas :) Should be able to search for it on there!? 
Isnt the foot muff gorgeous! I love it, we had a car sear sleeve with george that clipped on over the leggies and neat looking but the carseat I need doesnt come with that, haha any excuse to get that one! I love it looks so snuggly!


----------



## DrGomps

really hard to tell Rach, though the skull looks male. 

Cassie I can't see the pram either...can you upload a pic?? :D Good thinking on the foot muff, our little ones will be winter babies!!

Logan, sorry hun. We are here for you...witch or not..

Jen, not sure what to say about hamstring pain...not sciatica??? LOL!! Way too early for that!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, I looked at the urbo... it says $529!! Is that a typical price for strollers in the UK? I got my stroller actually on loan from my cousin... then I had to give it back... so I didn't have to buy one, but I'm pretty sure for $529 you oughtta get the cadillac of strollers! 
If we ever have another LO, we'll need either to borrow my cousin's back (her youngest is almost 3 now anyway) or we'll get one secondhand.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Is it this one, but grey? 
https://us.mamasandpapas.com/en-US/product/30/urbo


----------



## DrGomps

wow...thats super expensive...nice but I think ours on our registry is way cheaper!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol the travel system we've ordered is £570... that's about average for a decent travel system over here


----------



## DrGomps

Really?? wow!! The one that I want that clips into the carseat is maybe $200 with the carseat. thats nuts!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, the stroller & carseat I want, I think is $180. And then the carseat, for when they're a bit older is like $160. That's really expensive for a travel system though!


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhhh great news rachel and n earlier die date woooo I don't think I have u on fb :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol it's pretty average over here though, I'd love them to be £200!


----------



## babydustcass

AmaryllisRed said:


> Is it this one, but grey?
> https://us.mamasandpapas.com/en-US/product/30/urbo

Thats my baby! :thumbup: I loved it from the moment I saw it in the shop at 4 weeks pregnant! Its actually cheaper than my first LOs silvercross pram which was £500 about $750 i think, which is pretty standard for a new pram in the UK... geeze its expensive here for everything!:wacko::nope:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If our strollers here were that expensive, then I might be going without! eek


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my goodness. I think for $750 you could get a stroller fit for a celebrity baby!!! 
But like the other girls said, we can get a whole travel system for around $200, and you can get an umbrella stroller for when they're a little older for maybe $20? I think I've even seen them for $10 on sale. 
Is everything more expensive? I will be the first to admit, I always buy everything on sale, so I don't really know how much things cost... but... say, a pair of jeans... what does that range in the UK?


----------



## DrGomps

you could get an indestructable top of the line!! Thats so ridiculous!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. My leg is hurting again. It stopped for awhile. How come every cycle, it's some new random "symptom" that doesn't mean anything? Last cycle it was the twitching. So weird. 
Anyway, I'm totally getting that poas urge. 
I understand why women test at 8 dpo. 
But I'm still 9-12 days before missed af. That would be the biggest waste of a test EVER.


----------



## babydustcass

Hmm jeans really depend if u go budget you pick them up for £15, levis typically start around £55 and up to over £100 but I usually buy Topshop which are £35-45 so not too bad.

I always joke to my oh that if we immigrated I might actually be rich lol as the cost of Living here is stupid but i guess it does also have its perks!

Petrol is £1.37 per litre about £6.22 per gallon which is... Over $10 omg!!

We have a small 2 bed cottage and a garden with drive, it's not a huge living space though nicely renovated but still small and no where for the washing machine or dryer even in the house and its £600pcm which is $972.58. It should be more but our landlords are good friends and wont increase the rent until we go


----------



## babydustcass

haha jen dont do it for now hun, that far away from af is likely to be a disappointment, how many dpo are you?

AFM SCAN day!!! not really feeling excited though, my OH was supposed to be leaving from work at about 3am (he had to get the job he was doing finished before he could lea ve) as he worked a late so that he didnt have to work today for the scan and he could have the whole day off. Well he is still not home 7.10am and I cannot get hold of him. Hes probably still working his tushy off (thatll be 24 hours hes been in work now) but i cant help but worry. ergh! wish he would hurry up so i can start looking forward to my scan x

update! just got hold of him moments after posting DOH! hes leaving now... sometimes he just doesnt think that i might like to know he isnt coming home when he says he is. Men!


----------



## QueenVic

GOOD LUCK CASS !!!

So exciting I have butterflies just thinking about it - can't wait to see your pics :happydance:


P.S - u wouldn't even get a 1 room studio flat for £600 here! 
And I saw the pram I want a few months ago - the Mamas & Papas Pliko Pramette £395 I LOVE IT !!! 
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/baby-boutique/out-and-about/1/2

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I tend to get jeans in New Look for anything between £10 and £15. I live in an end terrace 2 bed cottage thats nicely decorated with a yard at the back, and that costs me £470 a month, but we're very lucky as we know the landlord. Petrol is extortionate here compared to the U.S, my OH always complains about the cost of it!! good luck in your scan today Cass, looking forward to the pictures xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my. My mom lives in a one-bedroom apt and she pays around $500 with all her utilities included... I guess that's probably 300-350... um... of your money. Yeah, my keyboard doesn't have that symbol. :rofl: 
$10 a gallon is insanity!!!!! We were flipping out around here because it went up to $4 a gallon. 
Cass, you totally would be rich if you moved here!!! haha Just the savings on gas alone!! 
Good luck with your scan!! Actually... I think you said it's at 1 pm... So maybe it's right about now? Yay!! And nice that OH did that for you. He's a keeper. :)

I'm 8 dpo today. I think this is where the crazy poas urge kicks in. You may have implanted, you've heard the rumors of faint bfp's at 8 dpo, there's always the possibility that maybe you o'd a day earlier... But no. I won't do it. Scout's honor. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So yesterday I had that pain in my hamstring... today I've got a purplish-green bruise behind my knee. I just wonder if they're connected. Not necessarily saying it's a pg symptom or anything... it's just weird that my leg hurt and now about two inches away, I have this bruise. 
Oh, and a random question. Do you all share your shampoo with your OH, or do you have your own?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I use Pantene shampoo, Jesse & I share most of the time

I can't believe how expensive everything is over there! I pay $600/month for a 2 bedroom house! Gas is just under $4/gallon (Which I complain about everytime I fill up my tank!

So, I've got crosshairs today. I dunno whether or not to trust FF! eeek


----------



## DrGomps

I have my own shampoo/conditioner. As I am alittle bit more picky. I would say that housing in NYC is probably comparable to London. Our Old apartment was $4K/month (one bedroom, doorman building). we have subsidized housing now on campus for a 2 bedroom 900/month. Thats how we are able to save so much...since DH works in NYC and he also gets paid more then other areas...Cass....How did it go?? Can't wait to see you LO!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

$4k/month! You could buy a 3,000 square foot house on 5 acres over here for less than that. probably less $2k/month omg


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so Im taking a break from the boards.. my due date is approaching and I think all this ttc is really taking a toll on everything.. its a lot harder than I ever imagined it would be.. especially after falling preg on the first attempt twice.. I think I just need a break.. for a couple of weeks.. until after my due date has passed.. here's hoping you all get your BFPs.. and I get mine for a beautiful Feb baby.. while Im away..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Logan, so sorry :hugs: I know you must be feeling frustrated & a whole mix of other emotions. Maybe you'll be able to get your bfp while your away. I know of a few ppl that took a few wks break from BnB & came back with their BFP. Sad to see you go if you do, but I understand :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies, Im lurking as usual.

Logan just wanted to tell you the I conceived on my due date. I also took a break from the boards that cycle and it worked out great. Due what you feel is best sometimes a break is the best option.:hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

we will miss you Logan...do what you need to due to feel sane...we will be here when you return!!


----------



## sspencer99

aww logan will miss you loads 
will you let us know when u get ur bfp 

xxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

cassies put her scan piccies on fb xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww, her scan pics are so nice! I'm deff saying it's a girl!


----------



## babydustcass

Hello ladies! we are back now and settled in the for the evening. We decided to go for a meal after the scan to celebrate and then go food shopping! 

About my scan:
When we got there I was absolutely bursting for a pee and my kidneys had started to hurt my right side in particular. I was sitting there waiting thinking... please call me on time. There was no one else there which i was pretty suprised about, i thought the scan wards were supposed to be really busy all the time hense the long waiting lists for some. Mine is not so busy, but Im not complaining lol was thankful as I knew it would be me next as there was no one before or after me. I was in within 5 mins of being there. Lying down was really uncomfortable but as soon as i saw my baby on the screen i forgot about almost bursting... for all of about 2 minutes and then I was in major discomfort. The tech was really good and did all her examinations quickly and got some really good piccies of baby for us. We cannot believe how human it looks for so early. i have been put forward to 13+1 so 3 days ahead, which is great! Baby has four wiggly limbs and a nicely developing brain. It just feels so real now :)

Anyway for anyone who hasnt seen on facebook, this is baby Brace

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/babybrace1.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/babybrace.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/228583_222136621132083_100000072410547_963231_5627761_n.jpg

come on girls, get your guesses in :) we find out in 3 weeks!!


----------



## babydustcass

will miss you Logan, as the girls have said sometimes a break is just what is needed. Take some time for yourself hunny xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

ugh you're so lucky cassie, you got some brilliant pictures. Stupid crappy sonographer not taking a good picture *grumbles*


----------



## FloridaGirl21

She looks like a girl! I'm sticking with that! :haha: She looks so pretty!


----------



## truthbtold

Pic 1 and 3 look girly, the middle picture kinda looks like it has a bulb on the end makes me say boy! So Im torn


----------



## babydustcass

Im pretty sure all babies at this stage have a bulb or willy looking thing lol, im not sure though i think its to do with the angle. I have no idea thogh looking at my own... i am usally really good at seeing the 'nub' in other peoples. We will find out soon enough i guess :D Thanks, i am so pleased we got such great pictures, the Tech thanked me for coming with such a full bladder, as soon as she finished she literally chucked the toilet paper at me and pointed to the toilet. Im sure she could see my eyes watering lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Cass, she's beautiful!!!!!! (And I do mean _she_. I'm sticking with my initial prediction.) 

Logan, I understand if you're going to take a break. Please, please, please let us know when you get your bfp!!!! 

Argh, so, NOT a symptom, but I went pee at walmart and then I had to go again right after we left, to the point where I forgot I went before! But besides that, I feel like af is coming. 

I knew NYC housing was expensive... wow. I had a friend who lived in Queens and paid $1000/mo for basically a closet. Ugh. That's the price you pay to live in the greatest city in the world. :)

The reason I was asking about the shampoo is because I just recently found out that DH is using mine. We used to buy suave or vo5, whichever was cheapest, because I felt like we both had nice hair without the interference of fancy products. Then I decided to pamper myself and bought herbal essences (not designer or anything, but a good $2 more expensive than suave), and I really liked it. So I kept buying it, and then suddenly, it's disappearing faster than usual and the suave is still there... still there... still there?!?! Then he told me he's been using it. Um, his hair is like an inch long. Really? Sigh. That's my rant for the day. :)

Gomps, what time tomorrow is your appt?


----------



## babydustcass

HA Jen, my OH is exactly the same his hair is no longer than an inch and he uses more CONDITIONER than me! We were chatting on evening in the bath room while he was having a soak (haha) and he whipped out my shampoo and conditioner. i just watched in disbelief as he squeezed himself a handful of my expensive shampoo and then another handful and a half of conditioner, most of which flicked up the wall when he saturated his head with it. I was like OMGGGG what are you doing? You hardly have any hair and you have used about a quarter of my products in one go! You have your own. His response was dont be so stingy, it makes my hair feel nice. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I now just buy whats on sale and always get an extra big bottle of conditioner


----------



## DrGomps

DH won't use mine...he knows how much it costs!! LOL!! 
And yeah, our old place was in manhattan, just a few blocks from central park on the upper east side, thats why it was so astronomical!! I hope one day we will have a similar place, but bigger...but maybe a walk up!! doorman buildings are so expensive plus your have homeowners dues that pay the doorman salaries and you of course had to pay all you utilities. Now its $900/utilities included. Very coosh!! 

My scan is at 10:30am. Its not within walking distance so I have to take the subway. Also they want me to fast...baby is not going to be happy!! LOL!! They dont care about full bladder..why do they make you guys have a full bladder??


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. thought I would update on here as well.. did my journal.. af is here.. so deff out.. onto the next cycle without BnB... hopefully time away does some good.. I will still poke in every now and then..


----------



## QueenVic

Wow lovely pics Cass, I think girl aswell ! :thumbup:
pleased everything is going well for u aswell aww Andrea, Raych & Cass... so lucky :happydance:

Andrea good luck with your scan tomorrow i cannot wait to hear !!!!!

Re - full bladder sure I read somewhere it's because it pushes the bowel out the way so u can get a good picture of the uterus!

Ysa any news ???

Ohh Logan I'm so sorry hun... it WILL happen for u though <hugs> timeout is a good idea, did me the world of good as was getting a bit obsessed & depressed!


----------



## babydustcass

goodluck for the scan tomorrow Andrea, let us know asap the gender! Hope she plays ball :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes!! Conditioner, too!!! I barely use conditioner, tbh. I use it every now and then on my ends, but for the most part, I don't need it. But what on earth does a man need conditioner for?? Seriously... 
Andrea, at least you look pregnant enough now to get a seat on the subway, right? Oh, I will be soooo shocked if it's a boy! 
We had a busy day today... bank, pharmacy, library, walmart, grocery store, water dept... then we came home and ds wanted to go to grandma's. I said after I put the groceries away we'd call her and see. And he fell asleep! So then he woke up and it was too late to go to grandma's cuz he needs to have dinner, get a bath, and go to bed. Yeah, I'm not his favorite person right now. :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

Boo Logan!! Sorry she got you!! At least we can still catch up with you on facebook!! I will be thinking of you, especially when June 4th hits....

Haha...she was so cooperative at her last scan...we totally got a potty shot...shouldnt be a problem..especially if I am hungry. She doesn't like that!!


----------



## babydustcass

oh i cannot wait! what time will it be my time? x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Vic, no news really. Got crosshairs this morning, nut my temos the last few days i think were off because of lack of sleep.. I entered that in FF, but it still gave me crosshairs.. :shrug:

Logan, sorry AF got you. hope some time off will be good! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Ok, so update.. thought the witch was coming for sure.. had some spotting earlier and generally any spotting leads right to the witch.. waiting to see on tomorrow.. but she isnt here yet.. and no spotting.. I even, tmi.. pushed a little tp up there, and nothing... waiting till tomorrow.. and if no af maybe still hope.. maybe tested too early yet.. 11dpo today so still possible.. will keep you all posted..


----------



## babydustcass

thats brill logan, i am keeping everything crossed for ya! :D


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck today Andrea, Open Leg Vibes to you!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

[chants] Im-plan-tation! Im-plan-tation!
FX'd, Logan. 
Andrea-- scan is pretty soon!!! Yay!!!


----------



## DrGomps

I just realized that we all lost our sticking together crew banner... :(

2 hours!! I will post on facebook first most likely since i have to take the subway back to lab!!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh migod logan...Fx'ed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, can't wait to hear about the scan!! eeek


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, everything's crossed for you!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## DrGomps

everything crossed except my babies legs!! Lol!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: hahahahaha cracked me up!!


----------



## DrGomps

:rofl: now is not the time to be modest!! I will teach her that when she comes out!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:rofl: LOL


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies 

andrea good luck on your scan today 

fxed for you logan x

yasa im geussing no news yet 

jen i was reading symptoms with bfp and leg twiching and cramping is one of them so you can at that to the list to lol really made me laugh when i saw that do you think people make theese things - 9dpo saw a tree move 10dpo bfp haaa 

we im making myself ill thinking i am its mad keep getting poking pains in belly around my button and on the side 
also i have been extra spotty and ive never really had spots 
mood swing <--- nuffin un normal 
but this is weird i started getting headaches around my left eye had that for two days then yesterday my left nostral was sore then this morning its flared up and is completly red ??????

im driving myself crazy :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha Stacey :rofl: 
9 dpo ate dinner 
10 dpo pee was yellow
11 dpo BFP! 
Seriously, though, sounds good for you... when are you testing?


----------



## sspencer99

haaaa i did read one that said she had green cm :shrug:

i dont know i took and ic today and it was dodgy so maby in the morn im trying desperatly hard not to use my last frer 

what bout u????


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Haha, love the last blog entry Jen!


----------



## sspencer99

aww man the work comp blocks jen blog lol 
i will go on the mobile


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm... dodgy sounds promising? There are too many of us in the tww right now, someone's got to get a bfp!! 
I am trying sooo hard not to test. I've been having all the same "symptoms" I get every cycle, so I really don't think this is it. I'm more anxious to hear back from my dr about my bloodwork. 
Anyone hear from Sarah lately?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think I might actually be in the TWW with everyone else! :happydance: if FF is interpreting my temps right then I am 6dpo today! Please oh please! I hope this is really it.


----------



## sspencer99

meeeeeeeeeee tooooooooooo xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AAAAAAAAAArgh. Back and forth and back and forth. So frustrating. 
I hope you really are 6 dpo. So we can all stay closer in sync. 
And hopefully be bump buddies!!!


----------



## lilrojo

hey ladies... no sign of her yet.. so still just waiting... waiting till Friday and if nothing will retest..

good luck to you all..

ysa-hope your in the tww.. that would be nice.. be out of limbo.. :)

andrea-cant wait to hear..


----------



## lilrojo

aaa. its a girl.. andrea said on facebook.. :) yay congrats..


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Andrea! Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## sspencer99

yay the pics are great to


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Andrea, a little girl.. :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats Andrea on the little girl! happy 16 weeks!


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, I think your symptoms sound great!! 

Green CM = infection, whilst you do have higher risk of infection down there...

Ysatis...I really hope you are in your 2ww..finally!! ANd this is your last one for a good while!!! :D are you taking baby aspirin??

and yes...its a girl!! Little Josephine!! Just stuffed my face, I was starving!!! Going to head to lab now and post all the pics and the videos!! :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No, I was actually going to bop into Walgreens or something after work & pick some up. Do you know if they sell Progesterone cream OTC, in the store? Or do you have to order it online?


----------



## Sun_Flower

*big hugs* aww congratulations Andrea on little baby Josephine :) bet you're really happy :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay Josephine!!! Now you have to change your sig. :)


----------



## sspencer99

DrGomps said:


> Stacey, I think your symptoms sound great!!
> 
> Green CM = infection, whilst you do have higher risk of infection down there...
> 
> Ysatis...I really hope you are in your 2ww..finally!! ANd this is your last one for a good while!!! :D are you taking baby aspirin??
> 
> and yes...its a girl!! Little Josephine!! Just stuffed my face, I was starving!!! Going to head to lab now and post all the pics and the videos!! :cloud9:

i do hope so its stupid i feel like im making theese up lol apart from my nose had some friends check it out theres no sores or cut up its its just sore to touch and very red 

yay for baby girl 

im going to test in the morning xx


----------



## sept10

Sorry i've been on the missing list lately!!

Was in ireland at a wedding and got back late monday then worked long day yesterday!!

Congrats on lovely josephine andrea!!

well TWW is going ok, not really been symptom spotting as been too busy and had a few drinks at the wedding. Also applying for a masters starting september so babies have not really been on the mind too much!!! but 9dpo so i think starting from now till i get my period my mood will probably take an ever dipping low as each day passess and no bfp...usually takes me a couple of days into af to cheer up again so not looking forward to the rest of the week....will try keep busy....also you never know it could be a BFP 8th time lucky!!!!

goodluck everyone....especially got my fx'd for you Jen!!

:dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, thanks, Sarah. :)
I know what you mean about the mood. A couple ladies on here recently have remarked how positive and inspiring my posts are... and I'm like, yeah, wait until AF is here!! I'm pretty grumpy for the first few days after she's here. 
We need to get bfp's this cycle so we can be bump buddies!!! 

Sigh. This morning, I was freezing cold, and now I am having a hot flash. And heartburn. What the...? And my back hurts. And I'm grumpy. And I think I need some retail therapy. I got a $10 off Kohl's coupon in the mail, and yesterday my mom gave me a $50 Target gift card. I think some spending is in order!! 
Everyone be real quiet 'til I get back, okay? :)


----------



## babydustcass

wooo yay for baby Josephine! congrats Andrea! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks...Here she is in all her glory!! Moving around in 4D!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsslTYGGo2w

The ultrasound tech screwed up (she was a trainee) and confused a bit of the umbilical for a penis ( I saw the crotch shot and it looked girlie...I am no expert...but she really confused me). Then the experienced tech corrected her and kept saying look at that veejayjay in a thick Bronx/New York accent!! Lol!! So they gave me a free 4D video!! For a minute there I was shell shocked...there is no way its a boy! So there you have it nub theory wins!! intelligender sucks!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww, love the video! And the new ticker!!


----------



## DrGomps

Here are some photos of my beautiful daughter!!
 



Attached Files:







3D IMAGING SERVICES_14.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









3D IMAGING SERVICES_12.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7









3D IMAGING SERVICES_10.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









3D IMAGING SERVICES_4.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7









3D IMAGING SERVICES_3.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Look at her little feet!!! Is she sucking her thumb in the 4th one??? SO CUTE!


----------



## truthbtold

Lovely pictures so excited for you!


----------



## DrGomps

yup!! she is a thumb sucker!! lol!!


----------



## DrGomps

the feet are so adorable i could just die!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww :cloud9: what a sweetheart! both times you've seen her she's been sucking away at that thumb.. At least she's working on her sucking. Do you plan on BF'ing or FF'ing?


----------



## lilrojo

those pics are so cute andrea... 4d is certainly amazing!


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks ladies :blush: I love my daughter so much already!!

Ysatis, I plan on breast feeding. My MIL already got me a pump. 

Logan, any sign of her??? Fx'ed!! Stay away bitch!! You deserve this :bfp:!!! :dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Warning: Rant to follow. 

Grrrr. So I went to Kohl's and the mall for my retail therapy, and I come home, and dh is pissed at me and won't talk to me. He texted me once while we were there and asked where we were. I said "mall," and he said, "Y?" Um, to shop? He's been mad at me for spending money, but of course he doesn't know that I only bought two things and spent $4 after my Kohl's coupon. So I don't know if it's that or something else. The only other ideas I have are a) he's always ridiculously jealous and doesn't trust me and thinks I'm cheating on him or b) he's mad because last night he wanted to dtd and I didn't. He came in before I went to bed and said, "Should I wake you up?" I said, "Sure, if you want to." Well, he tried to wake me at 2 am. I was NOT having it. So this morning, I tried waking him up at 6 when I woke up, and he was snoring. So if it's that, he totally can't blame me. 
I don't know what it is. But he makes me so mad. He left for work without telling me bye and I called to see what it was, and he wouldn't speak to me, so I finally hung up. 
This would be the perfect time for a bfp, huh?


----------



## DrGomps

when are you going to test Jen?? Men!! DH yelled at me last night because I wasn't paying attention to him (I was working on my figures for a presentation) and then I carelessly answered his question (incorrectly). :dohh: I told him not to yell because the baby can hear us!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, I dunno. Part of me wants to test Friday, or maybe tomorrow, or maybe right this minute. But part of me wants to wait until June 2, when I feel like there is no danger of AF still showing up.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Of course, I wanted to surprise him with a bfp for his bday on friday, and LO and I were going to make him little green alien cupcakes. 
If he doesn't start talking, we might just eat them all ourselves.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sorry your DH is being like that.. Mine gets like that sometimes if I don't wanna have sex & he's in the mood. Like last night, he wanted to DTD, but it was already 1am, and I wanted to sleep. So I said no. Well this morning he woke up still wanting to DTD (mind you we're not supposed to be doing it!) So I gave in, but reminded him to pull out.. What do ya know, the ******* didn't pull out! **TMI, he says, 'it just doesn't feel the same when I pull out (in a whining voice!) Men I tell 'ya!

Hopefully your DH will get over it quickly. Maybe BD is in order? :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

another buddy of mine in another thread finally got her :bfp: after DH had a terrible SA (8 months of trying) and she just lost it at 5w3d. :cry: so I guess if you test late there is no chance of knowing if you had a chemical or early mc.


----------



## DrGomps

make up :sex:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> make up :sex:

:haha: Make up sex can be the best *sometimes*!


----------



## lilrojo

No Andrea no sign of her yet


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, that's the way it'll go eventually. But he usually needs to pout a little while first. Seriously, he's worse than I am.


----------



## sspencer99

my dh is the same jen dont worry dh is not talking to me cause i flicked tea in his face for getting on my nerves not hes not speaking to me 

nice quiet nite for us both yay :happydance: :winkwink: x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha good thing it's not during fertile time, or we'd need to make up and fast!! TWW... eh... we don't need 'em. :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

soo true haaaa


----------



## DrGomps

:rofl: men, can't live with them can't reproduce without them!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^ :rofl:

I've lost 2 lbs in the last 5 days.. I think it has to do with my medicine! Now I've got this insane craving for Starbucks Java Chip ice cream, or something really good like that!! My mouth is watering for some type of coffee ice cream! I'm going to go to Walgreens now & picking something up before America's Next Top Model comes on! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I missed Top Model this season 'cause I was at church every Wednesday. How is this season? Maybe I can watch it online... It's just about over, isn't it? 

Just had (tmi) one of those burps that tastes like vomit, and now I'm vaguely nauseous. Not that I'm saying that's a symptom or anything... 

FF is still predicting af for the 27th or 28th... but I disagree. The 27th, maybe, because that would give me a 33 day cycle and a 17 day lp. But the 28th would be a 34 day cycle and an 18 day lp. I know I don't have an 18 day lp, and I haven't had a 34 day cycle since December. So I'm really thinking more like Thursday or Friday. 

So here's what I still don't get. Since I have a longer LP (assuming I'm even o'ing), are hpt's accurate four days before my missed af, i.e. Sunday or Monday, or are they accurate at 10 dpo, i.e. tomorrow? That's like a four day difference. That's pretty huge. 

Anyone?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aha! If I take out the first cycle off bcp, which was 38 days and the longest I've had, FF changes my predicted AF to Friday only. I think I'll leave it like that. 
Don't they say not to count your first cycle off bcp anyway?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

But still the question remains, does "four days before your missed period" mean Monday or 10 dpo, that being tomorrow? Are my chances 55% (or whatever the box says) tomorrow?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ANTM was really good this season. Finale is tonight! :( sad it's almost over. You can come to my house & we'll watch the whole season! I DVR it :)

I would think that it doesn't matter how long you're LP is, but when you implant..? Maybe I'm wrong.. :shrug: But I think that if the average Implantation occurs 6-12 dpo, then I'd think that you'd be able to get a positive hpt a few days after implantation? :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> But still the question remains, does "four days before your missed period" mean Monday or 10 dpo, that being tomorrow? Are my chances 55% (or whatever the box says) tomorrow?

I don't think that statistic applies to those with a longer LP.. I think they base it off of the average 14 day LP..? I really could be wrong though. :shrug:

sorry, I'm not much help!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey guys so its almost 9 at night here.. and still no sign of the witch.. so now im wondering when to test.. do we think it would be positive tomorrow.. if im preggo and that was breakthrough or implantation yesterday at 10... would 12.. 2 days later be long enough.. hmmm..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie had an Implantation dip on 8dpo & tested positive at 9dpo, so maybe 2 days would be enough to build up enough hcg to test positive??


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa, all I have left is a cb digi.. so hopefully that will work ok.. or else I may go get some more FRERs..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> ANTM was really good this season. Finale is tonight! :( sad it's almost over. You can come to my house & we'll watch the whole season! I DVR it :)
> 
> I would think that it doesn't matter how long you're LP is, but when you implant..? Maybe I'm wrong.. :shrug: But I think that if the average Implantation occurs 6-12 dpo, then I'd think that you'd be able to get a positive hpt a few days after implantation? :shrug:

Is it weird that I have this dream that one day we'll all have our LO's and the ladies will come over from the UK and we'll all get together for one massive playdate somewhere? Am I a :wacko:? 

Anyway, I'll have to see if ANTM is on hulu or something. :)

Ysa, I think you're right about the implantation thing. It makes sense that about 55% of women would get a +ve result at 10 dpo because if implantation happens between 7 and 12, then just over half would've implanted at 10. Makes total sense to me. 

Logan, do you think the slight spotting you had could've been IB? I mean... she came and went again... usually you have continuous spotting until she shows full-force, right? I'm with Ysa. I think you should test with fmu tomorrow.


----------



## lilrojo

I honestly have no idea Jen.. Dont have any FRERs left.. used them all already which all came back negative.. all I have left is one CB Digi.. so to use an frer it would be later in the day and not fmu.. not sure what to do.. ugh... wish I would have saved an frer..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, wouldn't that be awesome if we all could have a playdate once we've got LO's?! I've thought of that too! Your not :wacko: :haha:

I'm so happy right now. the girl I was rooting for since like the 2nd episode won ANTM! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, pee in a cup with FMU tomorrow morning, then run out & buy an FRER & dip it. I think if you do it within an hour of peeing, you should be okay..?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

^^ Exactly what I was gonna say!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. not qutie as easy to run out with my lo.. as it used to be without her.. but I will try.. as long as the witch hasnt arrived.. :) Thanks guys.. its so nice having someone to talk to and have such support..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I thought of that, too. Even just a run to the drugstore is an ordeal when you have a LO. Well, do what you can. And if you have to wait until Friday, your chances will be even better. 
FX'd for ya!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jen.. Im so worried now that when I wake up all my hopes will be dashed.. cuz there she will be... but staying positive.. I actually had a dream last night that I retested and it came back positive.. heres hoping huh.. I am so hopeful right now... hoping the witch wont be this cruel specailly with my due date approaching.. :(

will keep you all posted..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

eeek! I wish I could just snap my fingers & you'd have one of my IC's!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. that would be nice.. huh.. I wish I could just poof to the store and back.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, that would be nice too! then you could get that FRER!


----------



## babydustcass

Ah Logan I am feeling really positive for you urn. I think leaving your pee for an hour should be ok as they ask you to leave your pee till room temp anyway in the instructions I would imagine that it would be ok... I totally understand though about just nipping to the store with lo hard work for one thing. Clear blues are really sensitive too and I got pregnant on one of those the day after my Frer bfp! Let us know how you get on Hun. Jen, I would love that! We are actually gonna be coming to Orlando Florida next summer!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies 

Has. Massive break swon last nite bout not neo g preg yet it was horrible them fo have a bfn this morn :( never mind onto cycle 6 Arrhhhh 
Think I'm Gonna try soya this. Cycle zx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Our plan is to go to Fla when Thomas is 6, the summer of 2014... Hannah will be about 2 or 2 1/2. 
By then, Andrea's, Cassie's, and Rachel's babies will be... almost 3? And of course, the rest of you will all have LO's about the same age as Hannah!! It would be perfect. We should plan it now. 

We can all stay at Ysa's, right? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, I'm going to have to get a bigger house! :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Let's see... with all our OH's and LO's and LO's-to-be... by my calculations, that's about 35 people... Yeah, you'd need a castle!!


----------



## lilrojo

Well ladies...


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Another BFP for the STC ladies!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

OMGGGG LOGAN!!!! HOOOOOOOOW FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS HUNNY!!! omg!!! how exciting! woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks cass... Im soo nervous.. since my last was a 12 weeks mc.. but trying to keep the hope that this one will be just fine..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

whooo hooo, you freaking did it!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa.. im nervous though... just cuz of last time.. and the spotting I had 2 days ago.. but nothing since.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It was probably IB, are you going to have an early scan? Maybe they can watch you better this go around.. how exciting! When will you be telling DH?


----------



## babydustcass

so excited for you Logan, try to relax and enjoy the pregnancy hun, I was feeling positive vibes for you! knew it!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I already told DH haha.. couldnt believe my eyes.. when I tested... that I called him right away.. been such a hard 6 months since the loss.. that some good news was in order.. :) Nope no early scan for me.. I had one last pregnancy and got my hopes up and lost the baby at 12 weeks.. so I cant do that again.. If its meant to be it will be.. 


Thanks Cassie..

once the shock wears off i will relax..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

awww Logan, so so happy for you.. :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So whose left & waiting for our BFP's..?

Ysa
Jen
Stacey
Vickie
Tracy

Did I miss anyone? That's what, half with BFP's since January? Not too bad, our ratio is looking pretty good! :)


----------



## QueenVic

Logan CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantabulous news, whoopwhoooooop so so pleased for u !!!! :hugs::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

yay for you logan 
you give me hope sooo excited for you makes me wanna go and test again 


hip hip horaaaayyyyy xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Congratulations, Logan!! And before June, too! Woohoo!!! 

I am as happy for you as I will be when I get my own. Honestly. This is the best day.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. having your support has meant the world to me.. and I was planning to leave cuz I thought for sure.. no way..

Stacey... maybe wait till tomorrow.. ha my lucky day.. of 12dpo :)


----------



## lilrojo

Jen... that is so sweet.. I cant wait for you ladies to get yours.. we have been through so many months together.. :)

Jen when do you get your results for your tests?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know... she didn't tell me to make another appt. So I'm hoping to get a phone call soon. It's been five days since the first test and three since the second. If I haven't heard from them by like middle of next week, I'll call. Because I know if she wants me to start taking something, I'll prob have to take it according to a certain day in my cycle. So we need to get all that settled before AF comes.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm, i might wanna invest in a CBFM now!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Im sure I would be calling too.. shouldnt take too long to get results back.. hopefully everything is just fine... :) But then do you hope maybe there is something wrong.. so you can take something or have a reason why its not happening..


----------



## sspencer99

i hope so logan i dont have any tests left and payday is monday il use an ic tomorrow see what happens the worst that can happen is af comming xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, first month I used it.. now I have it.. and the test sticks for 2 months yet.. I liked it.. cuz it measure your estrogen too..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I sort of hope it's my thyroid, because that would explain why I'm tired all the time, too, and it's easily fixed with a tiny pill and regular blood tests.


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-I hope so for you too.. you guys all deserve to be pregnant as much as do.. Im keeping my fxed for all of you.. hey maybe we hit a lucky streak again.. First Erika, now me, whos next.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah, I can get that Jen, well I hope so too... if thats what you hope.. Hope you get your BFP so we can be Team Green!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo Team Green!!! 
I'm still on Team Green, even if there's no bun in the oven yet!! 

So, Thomas just got into the baby drawer... and first he tried to use the snotsucker on me. And then he got a paci and tried to put it in my mouth! I'd better make him a baby sister _fast_!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You know, if there are six of us left, and we get one bfp per month, that means we'll all be pregnant together in November!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, hopefully we can all do it sooner.. Like maybe by July?!? That would be awesome!


----------



## sspencer99

yay i hope so ive axctually fooled myself to thinking i am ?
i swear ive lost it 

the next thing you know ill be chatting to you inside my padded cell in the loony bin haaa


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I lost all hope when the spotting happened.. then bam 2 days later.. pregnant.. here's my test..

ugh it didnt attach


----------



## lilrojo

try again..

grrr.. its not working.. annoying me.. but oh well I will try to change my avatar to it..


----------



## truthbtold

I believe BFP's occur in groups. 5 people from the loss boards that I talk to quite frequently all got our BFP together, all due in January so it happens!


----------



## lilrojo

Lets hope so, we all deserve this so much..


----------



## lilrojo

When are you due again Ericka... Bump Buddy!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, I'll come visit you in the loony bin as long as you promise to do the same for me. :)

Ysa, July??!! That would be awesome. But I don't expect it to happen. If the average couple takes a year, and there are twelve of us, that averages out to one per month. And since January, we've had six, not counting the ones that didn't stick. Wow... that's actually six in less than six months... eh, we're doing pretty well... :)


----------



## sspencer99

thats a deal jen x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Im holding out hope still! Thats 2 more cycles, we should be able to get a few more bfp's by then! :)


----------



## sspencer99

ive got pains in my side again like when i mcd arrrhhh i hate this


----------



## lilrojo

There will deff. be more BFPs to come..

Stacey-I was cramping so bad the other day that I thought for sure af.. it was like 9dpo.. ttc really drives a person nuts..


----------



## truthbtold

lilrojo said:


> When are you due again Ericka... Bump Buddy!

Im Due January 14th, but will probably deliver in December either way we can be bump buddies? Did you test, did I miss the picture? Im at work and cant see all the photos


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congratulations Logan so happy for you honey, that's amazing! We're all doing so well! BFP's for all of us one day soon :) xxx


----------



## lilrojo

truthbtold said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> When are you due again Ericka... Bump Buddy!
> 
> Im Due January 14th, but will probably deliver in December either way we can be bump buddies? Did you test, did I miss the picture? Im at work and cant see all the photosClick to expand...

I have been trying to upload a pic.. it looks the same as the one in your avatar lol.. and yes I tested funny.. BFP for me!! I should be due the 24th of Jan.. Yay for bump buddies!!


----------



## DrGomps

yay logan!! :wohoo: congrasts on your :bfp: sticky :dust!!

I missed alot this morning!! I had a journal club, then seminar and then was doing an experiment, reading a page in between incubations!! So happy you got your bfp before your due date....lets roll in more bfps!!!


----------



## sspencer99

aww if im not preggo by aug i think im goin to go insane 

haha 

me n dh have just been told that we need to move out in 4 months ok fine but dh now wants to buy i dont fell we have enough saved up for a nice lill house he thinks we do lol 

so theres a house for sale directly next to my mums ive booked a viewing to his disbelife its karma i swear mum can look after lil one when i go work and there are schools gorlore a park and shops its perfet dh is not to keen neither is my mother lol 
id love it soo much then i can sneak my lill dog back that my mum has been keeping for me as dh said i cant have her loooool


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, poor dh, having to live next door to his mil!! Why do you have to move out? 
And why August? 
I guess I'm already insane... so another month... two months... five years... not gonna make me any worse than I already am. :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm feeling pretty down ATM. CD59 now & stil not even sue if 've O'd.. :( My OPK's are progressively getting lighter, almost non-existant 2nd lines. And today, I feel like I'm no closer to answers and farther away from a BFP. sorry to bring the happiness level down. just needed to vent. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, I hope you did o. 'Cause then all the bding you did was not in vain, and then if af comes, you can move on. 

Don't apologize for venting. That's what we're here for. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

awe Ysatis...:hugs: don't be sorry..you have the right to express how you feel. So frustrating...hope you get answers soon!!


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, like the others said that is why were all here.. hoping you did ovulate and your BFP is right around the corner or af either way so you can finally move on..


----------



## QueenVic

*****~~~~~ HAPPPPPPPPY POSITIVE VIBES ALL ROUND !!!! ~~~~***** :p

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay pregnancy ticker, Logan!!! 
Awww, a poppyseed... s/he's so tiny!!! Compared to Andrea's avocado, and Rachel's peach... and whatever fruits the rest of you are having that posted on other pages so I can't go back and see... :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah.. need to happy cant just be scared.. although I will be no matter what.. but taking it day by day.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Huge Congrats Logan!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks... awww im in your siggy.. better make mine up lol.. Better add im team green!


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry no patience for team green lol But I commend you for having the patience


----------



## lilrojo

Ericka, I wasnt patient at all.. the first time and I wasnt going to be the second.. but now the third I am.. Idk.. team green but there wasnt a green bird.. ugh.. haha..

come on Jen I need my partner.. Lol..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I'm sitting here nauseated... always a good sign... but I think that's due to a bellyfull of Harry London buckeyes, not a little poppyseed. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, Jen.. :) I've been feeling nauseous for a while this morning, but I think mine is due to taking the Metformin together, at once.. Instead of one in the morning & one at night.. The instructions don't say NOT to do that.. Just take it with food.. And I'm tired of getting up in the night feeling sick, so I rather just feel sick during the day & get good sleep.


----------



## lilrojo

so hope im not getting ahead of myself spotting..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

spotting? Are you spotting? Or your talking about the other day?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wait, you're spotting now?


----------



## sspencer99

whats team green mean?

i have to move as landlord is in finantional problems 

forget about him im now stressed to the eyeballs and totally craszed on ttc arrrrhhh 

but a house we own will be brill x


----------



## lilrojo

now..


----------



## truthbtold

It means you dont want to find out the gender of your baby


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, what color? remember, spotting is alarming/stressful (you know that!), but also normal in early pregnancy.


----------



## truthbtold

Maybe implantation


----------



## lilrojo

red... i kno just freaked out


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think if it's just enough to be called "spotting" it's okay. Didn't Rachel have a bit of spotting? And her dot is just fine.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

^^agree.. if it's not a lot, then your okay. Who knows, maybe it's your bean burrowing into your uterine lining better & it's making you spot..

Sticky :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## sspencer99

ohhhh ok 

logan i hope it stops soon if not go see ur doc my cousin spotted a bit too xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know I have stuff to do... but I have done nothing but sit here on bnb ALL DAY!!! 
Well, I took Thomas to get a haircut (pic on fb) and I've done about five loads of laundry... but that's IT.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, Stacey, I don't think you're actually supposed to declare a team when you're not prego... but Logan can't be Team Green all by herself!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, like your siggy Jen!


----------



## sspencer99

ohhh i got ya i sooo need to no 

i like to prepare pink room blue room dresses or shorts 

im desperate for a lill elijah x


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had spotting at 5 weeks that the midwife said was implantation, and more bleeding at 7 weeks that turned out to be nothing - they didn't give me an explanation for that one though, just said it happens sometimes xx


----------



## DrGomps

I had spotting at 5 weeks after my pap...the cervix just is inflamed and can leak...Sticky bean stick [-o&lt;


----------



## FloridaGirl21

holy crow, you guys have to take a look at thi website: https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/ someone here on BnB recommended it.. I've learned so much in the past 5 minutes. It is a bit TMI though, so be prepared!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Heh heh I've seen people recommend that site before, but I've heard they have pictures. No thanks. Not me!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, it's really interesting! I've always wondered what the cervix looks like. :blush: Some pictures make me wanna :sick: but most are OK.


----------



## sspencer99

lol ive seen it before about to go bed dont wanna be dreamin of those piccies lol 

nite all xx


----------



## truthbtold

Anyone seen the documentary the business of being born? Very informative. Weighing my delivery options lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. no more spotting.. so fxed that was it.. I think it had a lot to do with my nerves too.. Im so nervous to lose this one too.. but trying to enjoy every minute I have.. :) Went and took a nice nap and feel much better..


----------



## DrGomps

keep getting lots of rest!! :thumbup: I <3 naps!! Baby is going through a growth spurt and its exhausting!!


----------



## lilrojo

Anyone know when they stop doing vaginal ultrasounds.. I want an early scan but not a vaginal one..


----------



## truthbtold

8 weeks I believe maybe 10


----------



## lilrojo

Ericka... when is your drs appt.. have you gone at all yet..

I think I will call on Monday..


----------



## DrGomps

10 weeks at my doctors office.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen when are you testing..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think my first scan was vaginal, and it was 12 ish weeks? I could be wrong about that, though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Jen when are you testing..

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

No, seriously, I don't know. Tomorrow is tempting, 'cause how great would it be to give the hubs a bfp for his bday? The thing is, I'm imagining that moment, and he probably wouldn't be excited enough for me. He's just so low-key about the whole thing. I would want him to yell, pick me up and spin me around, maybe cry a little... and he's just not that guy. :)
So I'll probably just wait 'til AF shows. If she doesn't by June... I'll know. 
Yup. Nerves of steel. :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Mine we at 7 weeks.. both vaginal.. dont really like them.. ugh.. so we will see.. i guess...


----------



## lilrojo

Thats crazy to wait that long.. I think 11dpo is a good number.. I tested at 10 and BFN and again today and BFP.. I know I couldnt wait.. lol.. just can to find out the gender.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... I thought you waited 'til 12 dpo. Argh. So tempting...


----------



## lilrojo

Nope.. tested first at I think 6 lol.. then 8... then 10... then 12.. 12 was my positive..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just can't. I'd rather hold onto one more day believing that I might be.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah we support you either way.. but for me it could be one day more to celebrate :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh! 
Could go either way. 
... 
I tend to be pretty impulsive when it comes to poas, so I guess we won't know until tomorrow what my decision is.


----------



## Sun_Flower

We need more BFP's this month :D fingers crossed there's a few more. Woo, 14 weeks today for me :)


----------



## QueenVic

HAPPY 14 WEEKS RAYCH !!!!! :flower:
wow that has gone quick !!!


----------



## sept10

Congrats Logan!!!!!!!!!

sorry i'm so slow to reply...just been so busy. 
11dpo and temp still up so fingers crossed.....my gums are a bit sore and they normally bleed a bit when i brush but bleeding really bad at the moment...that i sign youhtink? 

i might test tomorrow if temp still up...
goodluck everyone
x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Sarah! I sure hope the gums bleeding is a good sign, because this morning I had a whole bunch of bleeding, too. FX'd! 

Raych-- Happy Lemon Day!! 

AFM... DH's bday today, so dtd of course, but probably doesn't matter in the way of babymaking. As predicted, I was very indecisive this morning-- had the pee cup out and then put it away. I'd rather have one more day of dreaming... or maybe two. Might test on Sunday, as that would be four weeks since LMP. 
Um... as far as symptoms... nothing much... the bruise behind my leg, which has nothing to do with pregnancy but is unusual for me... my wrist hurts (again, prob not a symptom)... bbs seem bigger, so that's a good sign. And I've been in a good mood the last couple days. Not a pregnancy symptom, but not normal for me a week before af. So here's hoping. :) I'd love to be another one of those girls who, after cycles and cycles of "symptoms" gets a bfp with almost none.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sarah, maybe that was an implantation dip on 9dpo? you should definitely test tomorrow if temps still up! your chart looks good :)


----------



## DrGomps

sarah, bleeding gums is a good sing!! :thumbup:

Happy 14 weeks Rachel!!! woohoO!!! Officially 2nd trimester anyway you look at it!!! :happydance: Hows your bump coming along??? I think pics are in order!! 

Jen, What are you guys doing for DH's birthday??? hope you lack of symptoms is good...I honestly think most woman don't have much leading up to their bfp...I didn't really...Logan didn't. Don't think cassie or Rachel did either...Erica, what were your symptoms!!

Fx'ed we get loads more :bfp:'s!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Another slow day for the stc... 
Suppose I should find my way to the gym... it's been nine days... I just hate going in the tww because I don't want to... um... _dislodge_ anything hehe... but it would prob help me take my mind off things. 
Somebody say something exciting while I'm gone, okay? :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We're not doing much for dh's bday, since he has to work tonight, as usual. Thomas and I got him a card yesterday and we're going to make him cupcakes today and decorate them to look like the little Toy Story aliens. :) I wish he and I could go out for a nice adult dinner, but maybe Sunday or Monday when he's off. 

I hope you're right about no symptoms. At least with #1 I had no symptoms until I had already gotten a bfp, which was around 5-6 wks. So... FX'd it's a good thing.


----------



## truthbtold

lilrojo said:


> Ericka... when is your drs appt.. have you gone at all yet..
> 
> I think I will call on Monday..

I dont go until the 31st at 2:30pm est!


----------



## truthbtold

sept10 said:


> Congrats Logan!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry i'm so slow to reply...just been so busy.
> 11dpo and temp still up so fingers crossed.....my gums are a bit sore and they normally bleed a bit when i brush but bleeding really bad at the moment...that i sign youhtink?
> 
> i might test tomorrow if temp still up...
> goodluck everyone
> x

Your chart is looking great:thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

yay for gym...I haven't worked out for a few weeks and now my knee is killing me (had surgery on it 3 years ago). I think part of the reason though is because its damp outside. 

Also...I became a BnB addict without realizing it!! :dohh: think I may have a slight problem and may need rehab.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies 


geuss what af is due today and shes not here yet 

i had some brown glup this morning tmi im sorry 

but then nuffin 

my neck has gone stiff too and am craming on my left 

xxxxxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Yay, when are you testing!!!


----------



## sspencer99

I tested this morn with an ic bfn :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Stacey, sorry for the BFN :hugs: your still not out yet though! FXed


----------



## DrGomps

still not out yet hun...sorry for the bfn. :(


----------



## sspencer99

Awww not to worry 

af will show up tomorrow more than likely but what can i do chin up and try harder xx


----------



## truthbtold

FXD!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Your not out yet Stacey.. not till she shows up..

I didnt have any symptoms really this time around.. and none with my daughter either.. last time I did.. heartburn and my chest hurt sooo bad.. maybe no symptoms are good.. stick bean stick.. :) as I go on.. I do notice Im peeing a ton, eating more and chest hurts just a little..

Good luck.. Fxed for you all..

Jen Happy birthday to your dh


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Keep a pma, Stacey!! Maybe she won't come! 

If I were to get a bfp this cycle-- I'm really not sure if I'd be due the end of Jan or the beginning of Feb. Going strictly by LMP, I'd be due Jan 31. But going by o day, prob Feb 1. Either way, right around my dad's bday. Grr. I keep thinking of that and it really makes me okay with it not happening this month. 
I got so nauseous at the gym, I cut it a little short. Don't even want any lunch. :(


----------



## sept10

JEN!!!

we are same dpo and if we have conceived babys will be due 30th jan according to fertility friend!!!!!

fx'd its two BFPs and we can be bump buddys along with the rest of the girls!!!!!!!!!

are you gonna test tomorrow....i might as i don't have work....if temps up then i might...ekk!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I wish I knew what my temp was... I could always temp in the morning and compare it to my temps on 11 dpo from past cycles. I just have no idea either way... pregnant or not pregnant, they're both completely feasible to me right now. I hate this! 
It _would_ be so cool to be bump buddies!! 
Wow, your chart looks really good. FX'd!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, IF you don't get your BFP this cycle, will you go back to temping next?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen what does it matter if its around your dad's birthday for.. 

ugh.. I feel so hungry but then I eat and I feel sick..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, no, I think I'm done with the temping for awhile. I was just too crazy. (Haha it's like I'm saying I'm not crazy now!) Next cycle, I'll do whatever my dr says, whether it's thyroid meds or something else or whatever she recommends. 

Logan, my dad and I aren't that close, and I actually sort of only keep a relationship with him because of my son. I just know if I had a baby on or right after his bday, he'd be all crazy and annoying and feel special. (I sound like a terrible person, don't I?) 
I mean, I'd much rather have a baby on his birthday than not at all. But I'll be okay if this isn't our cycle.


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies !!

Just made wholemeal cupcakes - pecan, ginger & organic dark choc... they are yummy !!!! 

Sarah & Jen - FX'D for both of u and lots of good vibes coming your way !!!!

Stacey - sorry for the bfn :nope: but it's not over til the fat AF sings hehe !! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well... Raych I forgot to ask or I may have missed it but what was everyones reaction when u told the news ?? :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Vickie, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## DrGomps

well Jen, if you do get your :bfp: at least you will have a positive thing to celebrate around that time!! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vicky - Everyone was really nice - it's weird how news like that brings out people you haven't spoken to in years, but I had some really lovely messages. I'm going to work out a way to print them off and put them in my baby scrapbook :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So, I just read where someone on a tww thread said hope there are lots of February babies... and I realized, it's likely I won't have a chance at February. If I get preg this cycle, most likely we're looking at Jan 31 (or Feb 1, but my dr schedules c-sections on Tuesdays, so Jan 31), and if I get it next cycle, I won't be due before March 3, and that's if AF comes on the 25th and not later like I'm expecting. 
So... unless something weird happens, I won't have a shot at a February baby. :( I feel cheated. Long cycles give you fewer chances. :(


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Raych thats such a good idea! :thumbup: Must be overwhelming breaking the news, very exciting :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all.. hope your all doing well..

I see Jen.. like andrea said tho something to celebrate at that time...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cramping just started. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Jen cramping is also a sign of pregnancy.. its seems to always happen when you least expect it.. lol.. I thought for sure I was out.. dont give up.. PMA.. I need my buddy.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hope you're right. 
When I first came off bcp, the cramping was bad the first couple cycles. But the last few cycles, it hasn't been this bad. I thought it was going away. 
So either it's not, or I'm pg. Oh, I hope it's the second.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So I just went on twoweekwait.com and read about a million stories of women who had cramping (some of them said bad cramps, just like af) and went on to get bfp's. 
I feel much better. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed that it's pregnancy cramps. 

So you ladies with babies, I have a question. 
When you were pregnant, around 16 weeks did you get a fullness feeling in your abdomen and did it ever feel weird when you pee or poo?? Just going to the bathroom now feels odd. Could be my guts being squished. Certain positions aren't comfortable anymore. So I drove a car to laguardia airport to get my dad and it was a rental (zipcar) and I didn't know how to adjust the seat back and my back was so uncomfortable in this seated position. The seat was low and the back was slightly reclined. Anywho. Wasn't comfortable. Finally figured out how to pull the seat up, but my back needs support and my stomach felt weird the way I was sitting. Pregnancy is weird. Lol. 

My dad was so shocked seeing my bump!! He also came bearing tons of pink things from my mom!!! She went shopping right after I found out!!


----------



## sept10

Well ladies took an IC and a superdrug test this morning and both 

:bfp:

so excited but a little nervous:happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

OH MY GOD! ANOTHER BFP!?!??!? :D :D :D :D *big hugs*


----------



## sept10

https://img573.imageshack.us/img573/8904/20110521095421.jpg


https://img834.imageshack.us/img834/10/20110521102036.jpg

Thought you might like to see....took the ic first, we weren't convinced so took the superdrug one :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

That IC looks EXACTLY like mine did when I took two of them 14dpo - stupid things are SO light. Definitely there though, congrats Sarah! Don't know how I hadn't realised you were in Cheshire - I'm in Lancashire so if everything goes well, we'll HAVE to meet up! xx


----------



## QueenVic

Sarah !! CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!! How are u feeling ?:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

PMA PMA PMA - It's working ladies !! 

LOTS OF STICKY :dust: TO EVERYONE !!


----------



## DrGomps

ohmigod Sarah!! Congrats!! thats so funny because when I was coming on the thread this morning I kept thinking I bet Sarah has some news...its been long enough!! When are you due?? Keep the :bfp:'s rolling in!!!


----------



## sept10

Due date 30th Jan!!

and yes its been long long enough....8 months lucky for us!!

i'm feeling ok, don't feel any different to usual so its a bit surreal!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah, congratulations!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Gomps, I was thinking the same thing this morning... I knew Sarah would have news for us today!!! 

As for the funny feeling at 16 weeks, I don't really remember... but as everything grows, all your insides do get squished, as you said... I do remember prob around 16 weeks that driving gets uncomfortable. Try to keep your core muscles as strong as you can, 'cause that's really gonna help. I totally stopped exercising during 1st tri when I was so tired, and never picked it back up, and so my muscles were jello all through my pregnancy.


----------



## DrGomps

I stopped exercising the last few weeks so thats why I think...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, yeah, from experience I'm begging you, don't do that!!! Especially after Josephine is born, it'll be a lot easier to recover and take care of a LO if you're not jello. :) 
With #1, my dr gave me a paper with exercises I could do... I was like, hahahahaha yeah okay. 
Not this time. This time I plan to tell the dr what I've been doing in my workouts and ask specifically what I can keep doing and what I should cut back.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...just with the stress of my exam and now the presentation. I will definitely start up in June. Plus I do walk alot and am pretty active in my lifestyle, in general.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, thats so weird that we both had a feeling about Sarah!!!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, right? I did... and then as soon as I logged on and she had the last post on the stc thread, I knew what it was. :)


----------



## sept10

Your next Jen:hugs:

:dust:


i keep thinking its not real, and af isn't due till monday so i think the next few days will be a bit weird, already panicking about every twinge.....


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies 
Sarah congrTs Hun 

So af cMe this morning and I've balled my eyes out I'm zoo stressed out this havin to mo e and ttc is getting to me bad I will invest in some soya I think xxx

But dont let me down sarha I had a funny feeling u was and am very happy for you I hope Jen gets hers tooooo xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sarah! Congrats!! I knew I would see your news when I logged in just now! I knew it yesterday that you were next! yay!! 

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :yipee:


Stacey, sorry about the BFN :hugs:

AFM, i had a temp dip this morning & FF removed my cross hairs! :cry: I think I'm going to go cry in a corner now! :haha: not really, but it is disheartening. :shrug:


----------



## babydustcass

woooo hooooooooooo congrats sarah, how awesome!!! Fabulous news! :D :D :D :D


----------



## babydustcass

sorry af got u stacey :( she is such a bitch. XX


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sorry, Stacey. :hugs: Maybe soy will give you the boost that you need. PMA!!


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no Ysatis, what is going on?? 

Stacey, sorry the bitch got you. :hugs:

AFM, totally exhausted. Walked around ground zero and the Brooklyn bridge with my dad and need a nap before the Yankee game!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, how fun, though, to get to hang around with your dad... Do your parents come to visit very often? Are DH's parents in Ca, too?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sigh. I'm thinking of testing tomorrow. Just because I'll be 13 dpo, so a test _should_ be fairly accurate... 
But I'd really rather just wait it out. 
Talk me down!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, if it were me, I'd be testing tomorrow! IDK how you do it. :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Basically for the following reasons: 
1) If I don't test, I can hold onto the hope that I'm pregnant. 
2) Tests are expensive! 
3) If I get a bfn, I'm worried that dh will see it and I'll be embarrassed. 
4) If I get a bfn, I feel like I should tell you all, and I'll be embarrassed. 
5) More than anything, I hate looking at that stupid negative test. It destroys my entire day. 
So, basically, it boils down to, I'm cheap, I embarrass easily, and I'm emotionally fragile with an overactive imagination. Go me. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, :test: and whats it about some knuffy bunny or something?? Does it have anything to do with being dutch??

ANd both DH and my folks live in California and they don't come that often to visit...this is my dad's 2nd time visiting and I have lived here 3 years. anywho...the yankees won, tons of homers, it was a blast!! Also, a woman offered me her seat on the subway!! I look pregnant!! Well it may have been the yankees fan in progress shirt!! :dohh:


----------



## sept10

Up at the crack of dawn this morning....felt like i'd dreamt the whole being pregnant thing...took temperature....seemed a but low but took it way to early....had a mini meltdown....went to the bathroom and did a clear blue digi and it was :bfp:

pregnant 1-2 weeks. 

Still having trouble believing it as no symptoms other then slightly tender boobs which is normal for me. Really scared af is going to show up tomorrow.....:dohh:

jen? any testing going on today...although i understand why you wouldn't want to....

sorry witch got you Stacey....:growlmad: stupid af....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, I think I'm really gonna make it until Af is due with no wasted tests. :) Last night, I was thinking I might do it this morning, but then I woke up and had a hot flash, very characteristic of AF coming, so I just hurried up and peed without a second thought. Now, tbh, the AF feelings come and go, so who knows... 

Last night I had dreams that people were revealing their bfp's... like, suddenly a +ve hpt would show up on the tv screen... I think I've become a little obsessed. 

Andrea, sounds like a great time with your dad. So glad he could come visit. 
There are three Knuffle Bunny books-- they are by Mo Willems, and by the time Josephine is two or three, she will love them!! There's Knuffle Bunny, Knuffle Bunny Too, and Knuffle Bunny Free. (get it?) And in the third one, Trixie and Knuffle Bunny go to Holland to visit her Oma and Opa. We just got that one from the library and have been reading it before bed, so when you said Oma, I was like, hey! Knuffle Bunny!!! 
Seriously, though, they are great books, and Mo Willems has written some other ones too, including a few about a pigeon that are fantastic as well. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh I might have to get those books too, I don't have many links with my dutch heritage and I'd like to do more with it, I wonder if you can get them in the UK? xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

They have all three Knuffle Bunny books on amazon.co.uk... :) Along with the pigeon books. If my math is right, they're cheaper than they are in the US, too!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Awesome, added them all to my wishlist! I'm determined baby will be a bookworm like its mummy!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am, too! And it's the awesomest thing when they start to read!! So far, he doesn't like to read much, but he's getting more into it as he gets older. Especially when we find really good books like Mo Willems stuff. We like Anna Dewdney and Pat Hutchins, too. And the librarians in the children's dept know what's good. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, STOP temping, for crying out loud!!! hehehe....so nice seeing those words though eh??

Jen, thanks i will have to look into those books and maybe add them to my amazon baby registry.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... congrats Sarah!! So happy for you.. your totally my bump buddy as well.. lol.. your due 4 days after me.. so fun.. Still having some on off spotting but its mostly dark pink and im my cm.. so thinking its just my cervix.. darn thing.. lol.. calling the dr on monday to set up my confirmation appt... :) 

so fun...

Stacey-sorry the bitch got you.. hang in there..hope the soy works for you.. but remember you can drink a nice glass of wine.. :)

Jen-kudos to you I couldnt wait that long either... 

Ysa-anything new... af or a bfp or anything.... what is going on in there... lol


----------



## DrGomps

I love Shirley Hughes and Eloise wilkins books...they are sort of retro...but I bought their complete collection. :D


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, Time for Pregnancy Tickers!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

So is it accurate that more then half of us are pregnant now??? Not long until we are all pregnant!! Tracy has her IVF in July...she is already so close to her goal BMI!! Only 10lbs!! 
Then we have Stacy, Jen, Ysatis & Vicki. 

Pregnant we have: Sarah, Logan, Erica, Rachel, Cassie and I. I am confident that by then end of the summer we will all be pregnant!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Yay.. only a few of us left... hope in the few months all of us STC girls will have some lovely bumps..


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh my god, I LOVE Shirley Hughes books, thought they were a British thing though, didn't realise you could get them elsewhere. I want the whole collection of those too! xx


----------



## sept10

I WILL STOP temping i think!!! 

not sure i'm ready for a pregnancy ticker just yet.....official af due date would be tomorrow so maybe tomorrow or the day after i'll cave in....i'll be officialy 4weeks tomorrow so will be getting the ticker ready!!! I'm gonna phone the community midwife in the next couple of days as well...you can self refer here..don't have to go to gp first....i'd like to see them soon as we have a trip to florida planned in 2 weeks and need some advise about the long haul flight and things!!!!

can't believe half of us are pregnant already.....sometimes it just feels like its never gonna happen and then all of a sudden a rush of BFPs and possibly more to come this month!!! 

babydust to everyone still waiting.....we can do it ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Sarah!!! Can't wait to see whose next


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've never heard of either of those two authors... are they kids' authors? I'll have to look them up. 

Hot flashes like crazy over here. I was in the choir loft this morning with sweat beading on my forehead!! Had (tmi) a clump of brown sticky cm just a few minutes ago-- looks like af is settling in. No more cramps, though, so I'm not giving up hope yet.


----------



## babydustcass

Hey lovely ladies, really hope we all are preggo by summer! It would be lovely to experience some of This together. Can't believe I enter the second tri tomorrow xxx


----------



## lilrojo

So, not sure how long i will be preggo.. been spotting still.. not actively bleeding but feel like im just waiting for it to start.. I just want this baby so bad.. and this is so hard..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am praying for you and your little bean as often as I can. Maybe progesterone or aspirin or something would help?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Dude. Seriously. These hot flashes are _*killing*_ me. I mean, I know it's hot today, but I feel like it's 9,743 degrees. Bleh. 
Good news is, I spent some time on twoweekwait.com and found lots of ladies who had hot flashes and got bfp's. 
I hope... but I'm trying not to get excited. 
Stupid tww, I hate you.


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, you should definitely take some baby aspirin and progesterone cream. Hope it stops soon!! 

Yay, Cassie for the second trimester!! 

Jen, fx'ed these crazy hot flashes are a symptom. 

Ysatis, how are things?? 

Rachel, I know they print American copies of the Shirley Hughes books, but most of the ones I grew up with were from the UK that my mom got when we visited England when we lived in Germany. Eloise Wilkins makes very sweet books, but you would probably have to get them used since they are pretty vintage!


----------



## DrGomps

Case & Rachel, do you have bumps yet? Mine definitely popped!!


----------



## lilrojo

Calling the docs tomorrow hoping to get in and get my progesterone levels checked and my hcg levels.. will keep you posted..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, hope it stops soon.. please keep us posted how the DR's goes tomorrow. :hugs:

I've totally been MIA this weekend.. My cousin (more like my sister!) surprised me with a visit last night. We stayed up late last night catching up & she left about an hour ago. She brought her daughter, Phoenix, she's 2 y/o. She's so beautiful & every moment I spent with her it made me want my LO that more more. :cry: Anyway, no AF, no BFP. Sore boobs are gone. Just wishing Thursday would come already so I can start my Provera.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Logan, I hope you can get in. You certainly deserve all the extra help you can get to make this little bean stick! Keep us posted, for sure. 

Ysa, awww 2 yo's can be fun... but they're a handful!! Do you have to wait until Thursday because of the no bd'ing thing? Hopefully it works and you can move along!! I think you've handled this with more patience than most people would've had. 

AFM... nothing new. Still dying of heat. I did the dishes and was just dripping with sweat when I finished. I don't get it. I guess maybe it's a sign of af. I'm pretty tempted to test tomorrow... but I expect to be pretty sure of af's arrival by Wed or Thur, so I might as well save my test and wait a few more days.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I've definitely been going in & out of being depressed. One day I feel OK & the next I walk around the house b*tching at OH because this freaking sucks. Depression runs in the family, so I think maybe it's something inherited, or maybe just cause that's what I grew up with, IDK. These past couple months have been very hard though. I try keeping my mind off of the fact that this sucks & just try to stay positive. It's really hard though, I've had plenty of :cry: moments though. Ugh, I just wish I was past this already! I really hope my body is still off from the MC & that this is not from the PCOS.

Rant over!

I honestly think you should just test tomorrow! 14dpo, it should be accurate & I'm dying to know!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww :hugs: Well, you can always vent to us. 
Hopefully it is the mc... I mean, you've probably had the pcos for awhile, right? And are only just getting diagnosed now. Idk. I think once you get on the provera, the ball will get rolling once again and you'll be back on track. 

Yeah, a test would prob be accurate tomorrow. But I really don't feel like I am, and I'd rather hang onto the possibility for a couple more days. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen you have got SOOOOO much willpower! lol. I know what you mean though about hanging on to the hope that you're pregnant, that's why I tested so late with my BFP, lol.

Logan, fingers crossed everything checks out ok, thinking of you and your bean!

Andrea - I think I'm getting a bit of a bump, my bloat seems to have gone down now and been replaced with a pretty solid rounded tummy... but ever since I got pregnant I've been wearing floaty loose tops because I've been so bloated I looked about 6 months pregnant, so I've not really been able to tell! xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how are we all this morning xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, where's the bump pic? :) 
Haha if I ever get pregnant, I will already look four or five months along. After a big meal, I have such a bloat... sometimes I look in the mirror and stick it out and put my hand on it, and I look maybe even six months! If I wore anything floaty or empire-waisted, people would totally think I was pregnant. 

Morning, Stacey. :hi: How are things with you? 

Nothing new this morning. Bbs killed when I woke up-- pretty common for cd 29. Still getting hot flashes. Just waiting it out.

Edit: Ticker points out that I am not cd 29 but cd 30. Man, long cycles stink.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

okay, so weird question: When you all go on twoweekwait.com, and you're looking at the big list of symptoms, does it let you go to page 2? If I click on page 2, it takes me back to the main page. I don't think I've joined it... does that make a difference?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, good news is, I'm not in the tww anymore. 
Bad news is, she's here. :growlmad:
Sigh. 
Now I am utterly confused. This was a 29 day cycle, the shortest yet (except for the 16 day thing). If I o'd when I thought I did, that would give me a 13 day LP this cycle... I don't know. I tend to think now that maybe I'm not o'ing after all. 
It was the weirdest thing. I didn't feel it coming at all. I just went to pee, and there it was. And no spotting or brownish pinkishness or anything. Just bright red. 
I hate you, AF.


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, :hugs: I totally understand how depressing this is!! I actually started antidepressants the cycle I got my :bfp:, think it was all this TTC business...it can really get to you! I know with the metformin that once your new cycle starts your chance of a :bfp: is higher...heck, you got one your second cycle trying...Come on sticky baby!! Your cousins daughter is precious BTW!! Love little girls! :D

Jen, I admire your willpower, fx'ed the :witch: stays away!! you are definitely due for a :bfp:

Rachel!!! Bump pics please!!!!

Stacey, how you holding up??

Logan, has it stopped?? Hope you get some great numbers today!!! Sticky :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Jen, sorry AF caught you :hugs: hopefully your DR will be able to give you some answers in a few days..


----------



## DrGomps

Jen....NO!!! :grr:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know this will change, but right now, I'm just in a place where I'm ready to give up. :cry:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Jen :hugs: If you were to do that, you'd be farther away from what you really want.. When do you hear from your DR about your blood results?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know. I was going to call her this week so I could know what the plan was for next cycle. I wasn't expecting my next cycle to start before her office even opened! 
I know some women take clomid on like days 2-5 or something like that (right, Gomps?), and I thought if that was going to be the plan, I'd know that before the cycle started so I could get the prescription and pick it up and be ready. But now, even if I call her today, I'll have to hurry up and get it (and it's storming!!) and get it filled, _and_ convince dh that we'll try it just this once. 
Maybe I'll call later on today anyway, and just see what they say.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Some ladies do like CD's 3-7 too.. So maybe if you start it on CD 3, you'll have another day to get yourself together & ready for it..?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I don't know if that's what their drs say or why it matters...


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah, jen, it seems like you should have the results by now!!


----------



## lilrojo

Spotting hasnt stopped.. but going to the drs today at 145... and have to stay for an hr for the results.. doing the hcg levels and confirmation.. not sure yet what else.. hoping for the progesterone levels too.. will keep you all posted on what happens.. trying not to stress and praying its nothing..


----------



## DrGomps

yay it stopped!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I hope it stops soon.. please update us about how the DRs goes as soon as you can :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So, went out to the mall and had some retail therapy... bought Chutes and Ladders for Thomas, a windshield shade thingy for my car cuz it gets soooo hot in the sun, and new flip flops that are cushiony since regular flip flops hurt my feet. Then I met my mom for lunch at the hot dog shoppe. 

So why don't I feel better? :cry:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs: have you called your DR yet?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No... I suppose I should do that... 
And just to share-- So, AF just arrived. I am a bit bloated, and I had a hot dog, cheese fries, and a milkshake for lunch. 
I look about six months pregnant. 


Tell me I'm not the only one who pretends... ???


----------



## sept10

With you there Jen:haha:

I always get a big food baby....look in the mirror and think is this what i'll look like 6 months pregnant.....we're a sad bunch arn't we:blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, I pretend too sometimes :blush: I push out until it hurts :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

hahah...I used to put pillows in my shirt!! that is some bloat Jen! I bet you will start showing earlier...especially since its your second...

Cassie & Rachel I want to see your second trimester bumps!!
:D

thinking about you Logan!! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, I _know_ I'll show early. My abdominal muscles went to crap. :) Plus, I read something about how your ab muscles can like split somehow, when you're pregnant? And then it's basically impossible to get a flat stomach without surgery. I like to think I have that and not that I eat too much. :)
Anyway, I called the dr and the secy said they didn't have the results but they would get them and call me back. So that's good. She was really nice. I was afraid she would tell me it was too soon to call and leave them alone cuz they're busy. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I used to pretend before. I used to stick my tummy waaaayyyy out when I was bloated and see what I'd look like :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Where's Logan?? 5:17pm my time, I think 4:17pm her time.. Hope all is okay!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmm... I hope everything's okay.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. so had my appt.. and my levels were only at 30.5... so in the process of miscarrying for the seccond time.. feeling sad.. and dont understand why I have to go thorugh this again.. so back to ttc.. after normal af in June.. so prob not till july.. the drs.. are not good.. and dont want to look into anything.. so finding a specialist, i think.. obviously there is something since i've had 2.. i dont want to have one more for them to give a damn..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Logan. :hugs: I don't understand why this is happening either. :( 
You need to find yourself a good dr who wants to fix this for you. I am so so sorry. 

My dr's office just called, but it came up as a private number and I didn't think there was any way they would be calling this late, plus I was putting ds to bed. So I have to call them back in the morning. 

I was looking at soy isoflavones at the store today and they sell I think 30 of them? for $6.49, so that's not bad, if you take two each day for just a few days out of your cycle... I was tempted to get them, but not sure... they say on the back that they help with night sweats and hot flashes, so that would certainly come in handy. But some of the research I've read has been conflicting. I'll wait until I hear what the dr wants to do. DH still isn't sold on clomid, either.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jen.. be happy your dr.. wants to help.. I have been ttc for 6 months.. get my pos. then miscarry a week later.. for the second time.. and they want me to just keep trying and have another before they will do anything..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I definitely hope you can find a dr who will help you. Are there lots of ob/gyns and fertility specialists where you live? You absolutely deserve a dr who cares about you and is willing to work hard to help you stay pregnant. I have faith that there is one out there. Clearly there is something going on and they need to help you. 

I was actually not even sure I wanted to stick with my dr for my second pregnancy. I like her, but a lot of my family don't, so I was thinking of switching. But her willingness to help me (even before I was thinking of asking for help) changed my mind. It might be partly because I think she is also a specialist in infertility.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Im checking into another clinic, about 45 mins away...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- good. 

AFM... tornado warnings here from about 8 'til 8:45. It got pretty scary there for a few minutes. Thank God DH was home and kept me calm-headed. And DS slept through it all. :) Headed into PA now and gaining strength. I used to love storms when I was a kid, but now I get scared.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, you're going to another clinic now?

Jen, stay safe.. I turned on the news earlier & saw something on some more tornadoes yesterday evening, it's pretty scary. Stay safe!


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, I don't have words to say how sorry I am... :hugs: 

Jen, stay safe!! So scary!!! What a sad night for the stc...


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa-Im checking into a clinic to see a different doctor.. hopefully someone will take me seriously and check things out.. my dr says if it happens again they will do something.. but I dont want to have to wait around for another mc just to get seen by someone.. especially if there is something going wrong with it all that can be prevented...

and I never got to talk to my dr.. just the nurse practioner.. they handle all the small stuff. like paps etc.. and she was just brushing it off like it happens all the time... I realize its common but two in a row within 6 months.. something is up.. and I want someone to treat me like a person not a paycheck.. 

Also were not waiting one cycle.. gonna start up again when the bleeding stops.. just like we did last time... dr said last time we didnt need to wait a cycle so why do i have to now..

Thanks Andrea... its hard and I cried alot but I getting better.. happy it did it early this time and not 12 weeks like last time..


----------



## QueenVic

So so sorry Logan :hugs: take it easy and look after yourself xx

I know what u mean as u have to have 3 m/c here for them to look into it also... it's ridiculous... 

Jen sorry witch got u :nope: Grrrrrrrrrrrr :grr:
p.s yes i always do the pretend preggo belly hehe... what are we like !

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I think everything you said is right on. Two mc's in six months should be an indication of something going on, and they need to look into it. You definitely deserve a dr who will take the time to talk to you. And why wait? If it's true what they say about being more fertile after a mc, you don't want to miss the opportunity. 
The only thing I would be worried about is not knowing if AF is coming or if you're pregnant or what. But at least you have your cbfm, and that should tell you for sure if you've o'd, right? So if you o and then AF doesn't come, you can break out the hpt's. 

AFM... we were fine last night. Actually, from what they say, there were no reports of damage-- the storm just passed right over our area. The clouds were the scariest I've ever seen, though, and I wouldn't be surprised to hear if there was some damage in PA as it picked up speed. 
AF is killing me today. Cramping, bloating, heavy bleeding. Ugh. Hopefully it lightens up by tomorrow so I can move on with my life a little. 
I feel a bit more optimistic, though. I sat down and wrote out my next 8 cycles and EDDs. (I'm not obsessive!) I'll get two chances at a March baby and two chances at a July baby. Yay! And seven more cycles if I want kids #1 and #2 to be less than 5 years apart. (A few months ago, I would've said of course it will happen in seven months. Now... not so sure.)
I get to call my dr this morning once they open and see about my bloodwork. I'm excited, really. I think I'm willing to do whatever they say, if I need to do something, and if everything is okay, that's fine too... Possible exception being I just saw that someone was taking suppositories... there's an idea I don't love... :nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

This is what passed over our house last night.

The picture was taken at a GM plant a few miles from my house, but it looked the same from here. Pretty scary, but no touch down. Unbelievable.


----------



## QueenVic

Woah Jen !! I would be useless & go into a panic, I don't even like thunder & lightening ! :wacko:

WELL I did some retail therapy this morning got 2 pretty tea dresses and a leopard print maxi dress, books for holiday, makeup and some prezzies for my mum and friend :thumbup:

Go to Spain next Thursday to see my family for 2 Weeeeeeeeeks, whooooooopwhooop !!!
:coolio::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wish vacations in the US were like what your jobs offer you over there.. I've been with my employer for a year next month & all they offer is 5 days vacation. After 2 years, I think it goes to 10..? I would love to take a couple weeks off every so often to do things. And your so lucky! Spain? I wish I could go! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> This is what passed over our house last night.
> View attachment 210600
> 
> The picture was taken at a GM plant a few miles from my house, but it looked the same from here. Pretty scary, but no touch down. Unbelievable.

Geez, that's scary! Our clouds look just like then when we get hurricanes, but that cloud coming down freaks me out!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, so jealous!! Enjoy spain!! 

Jen, those clouds are so scary!! Glad you are okay!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, the cloud coming down was so scary. 

Well, my dr called. I wrote more about it in my journal, but I have to go in on June 6 for a post-coital exam. Sounds fun, doesn't it? 
Good news is, I am ovulating. So I guess there's been worse phone calls. But this post-coital thing does NOT excite me.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Jen, at least your ovulating! That's good news :) I'd actually be interested in getting that post-coital thing, I'd want to know how Jesse's :spermy: were doing inside me.. Sounds interesting. :)


----------



## DrGomps

good news about ovulating...the post-coital exam sounds....awkward....are they going to do a SA as well??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Aww Jen, at least your ovulating! That's good news :) I'd actually be interested in getting that post-coital thing, I'd want to know how Jesse's :spermy: were doing inside me.. Sounds interesting. :)

:rofl: Interesting?? Yeah, when your feet aren't the ones in the stirrups!!! :rofl: 
I guess it can't be any worse than a pap, right? I mean, she said she wants to see how they're doing in the vagina... so they shouldn't need to go in too far or anything. Eek.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So, I just found a post about it... apparently it's very similar to a pap. She said they just take a sample and then check to see if the sperm are mobile and going in the right direction. She said she actually got to see them in a microscope. Now, I don't know if my dr will allow _that_, but at least that allays my fears quite a bit. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, that's what I was thinking, that it's probably a lot like a pap smear.. I used to be really uncomfortable with paps, but I don't care anymore :shrug: I mean, they're not my favorite, but I don't cringe anymore.. And I'd love to see :spermy: swimming around. :) maybe I'm weird :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know. Paps don't bother me so much anymore. Just kinda feels like nails on a chalkboard. 
I think it would be cool to see the sperm, too... I hope she can project it on a screen in the exam room! Wouldn't that be cool? But as I said, my dr's not really like that... she's sort of no-nonsense. Hopefully, though, I can get my results that day or the day after. I'm just worried what they'll find. I mean, what if I have bad cm? Or what if Dh's guys are dead? I wonder if she'd tell me to get preseed if my cm is bad. I know I don't ever get a LOT of ewcm. Actually, when I was adding the egg whites for dh's bday cupcakes, I was looking at it... wondering... do I _ever _really have that? It was so clear and stretchy... I was jealous... 
Okay. Now _I'm_ weird. :wacko:


----------



## sept10

Logan I'm so sorry - just don't know what to say, its such a scary time these early few days and for you it must be so much worse having had a m/c a few months ago. I hope your new doctor is more understanding and helps you :hugs:


Jen - not sure i like the idea of a post-coital, are you going to tell your OH ...bit of pressure on then isn't there...you must perform so the doctor can check your little guys out tomorrow....think my DH would hate that!!! 

Well i called the community midwives today to self refer myself and she asked me some questions such as am i taking Folic acid - yes, do i want a home birth - eh NO chance!! and then said right ok thats fine we will send you out two appointments one for you 12 week scan and your first appointment with your midwife will also be in your 12th weeks!!!! 12 weeks!!!!......can't believe no one is gonna see me till then.....i think i'm fairly healthy and i know a lot of the dos and don'ts when pregnant from reading up and being on here but what about all those people who don't know.....she didn't even ask me if i smoked either....i don't but i woulda thought they would ask.....anyhow i asked her bout flying to florida next week any extra precautions and she wouldn't even comment just sadi go see your gp........i had rung them anyway earlier and got an apointment for next tues...they didn't ask what it was for....

anyone else think its odd not to see midwife till 12 weeks?


other then that still finding it hard to believe i'm pregnant....took another IC this morning and it was a lot darker so i'm hoping thats a good sign!!

sorry bout the long post :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah, with #1, I didn't see my ob 'til 12 weeks, either. I was freaking out. Like, I'm pregnant!! Doesn't anyone care??!! :haha: But everything was fine. At least you get to see your GP. 
I think it will put the pressure on DH a little bit that we have to dtd on Monday morning, but if I don't tell him that we have to, he might not want to.


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys sozz ive been a little distant 

its just all this having to find a new place to live im going to see if we can get a mortage we have put a bid in already lets hope we get somewhere 
so with all this happening im going to try not to stress about ttc as much that mean nufin no temping no ipks just my daily vits ohh and not going on soya ive heard it can completly stop u oving or pro long ur cycles 

jen im sorry the with got you dammm herrrrr she is evil and turning us all into cranks 

logan im sooooooooo sorry hun i mean it from the bottom of my heart only now has my mc started to affect me its horrible 

ive started updating my blog but have cried several times si have had to stop 
and when u finally get it it will prob be very rushed 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Im doing a bit better today.. still bleeding, duh.. lol.. but my mood is better as being proactive.. calling prob tom. after I get my blood resutls to set up an appt with a diff. dr.. 2 in 6 months should make someone care.. but not at my drs office.. so im done with them.. I know 100 percent Im miscarrying.. been having cramps and lots of clots.. but hoping I can get preg and stay preg soon.. will do whatever it takes.. :) 

Jen, we had an EF4 tornado go by our town last June.. it was terrible.. happy your okay. happy to hear about your ovulating and going to the docs.. will be nice to get some answers...

Thanks Stacey... and im sorry about what your going through with having to move.. and the ttc crap.. and mc crap.. my body pretty much went right back to normal after mine.. hoping it will again..

Im headed to my mom's to hang out today.. gotta go to town to get more pads.. ugh.. I hate pads.. not a pad person.. totatlly tampons.. lol.. but gotta do what I gotta do.. 

Hope you all have a wonderful day..


----------



## sept10

Well after complaining about the mw situation my local community mw rung me bout an hour ago and couldn't have been nicer. Invited me to an 'Early Birds' meeting next wednesday for advise re nuitrition and so on....not sure if i'm gonna go as i'll still only be 5 weeks and i think i know a lot about the diet / exercise bit. Also shes booked me in for an appointment the week we get back from hols when i'll be 8 weeks so feeling a bit better bout it now....but it does seem very real and i'm a bit scared cause i'm only 4weeks....i really don't want to be cancelling these appointments later!!


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, whats an early birds meeting?? 

Stacey just got up on your blog put for some reason it wouldn't let me post a comment...ugh...wow moving and ttc...I am sure you will be pregnant very soon!!! Hopefully the relaxing attitude will help!!


----------



## sept10

From what she said its an information meeting for first time mums on how to stay healthy, what to do and what not to do when your pregnant. Its in the local childrens centre, think its just like a drop in meeting for people to get info and ask questions. i think most of it is probably stuff i already know. Part of me thinks it might be nice to meet other pregnant people but as i'll only be 5 weeks i'll feel a bit silly.....i might maybe ask to go to a later one when i'm a bit further along.


----------



## sept10

Stacey i was mad busy this minth and TTC was not on my mind as much as it had been and i guess it worked for us.....hopefully the distraction with moving could be just what you and DH need....goodluck!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Logan, I'm so sorry hon *hugs* I know that doesn't really cover it, but I'm thinking of you. Hopefully a new doctor will sit up and take notice, 2 in 6 months is definitely not right. xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Well I have an appt tom at ten to get my bloods done again.. then Im not going back to that hospital for myself just for my daughter.. calling tom too to find someone else..


----------



## DrGomps

so quiet in here...is everyone okay?? thinking about you today logan!! :hugs: 

For some reason I am feeling a bit nauseous today..maybe its baby's position...anywho...puked up my cereal...hoping she likes eggs/sausage toast more...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm just feeling really negative and trying to keep it to myself. 
:blush:


----------



## DrGomps

awe, Jen. :hugs: 

I got the knuffle bunny books, they are great!! love it!! thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## sspencer99

hellow ladies how are we all ? 

logan how are you today ?

yasa any sign of af yet? 

im so tired atm got to see another house tonite even though weve put an off in somwhere else. 

andrea how mini me and thanx about the blog me new stuff is up now 

jen how are you feeling today af always make you feel down and worse if u were already down 

how is everyone else you mummies to be we will be with you very soon x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

same as Jen here, trying to keep my gloominess to myself.. No AF yet, no positive OPK, starting Provera tomorrow.


----------



## Sun_Flower

hey everyone, hope things are going ok with all of you. 

AFM, I'm pretty much having a very bad day. Manager asked to speak to me in private today and basically told me they're not renewing my contract after the end of July, so I'll be jobless in 9 weeks. Bye bye maternity leave, and bye bye house because I'm currently supporting my OH as he only works 6 hours a week and we wont be able to afford the rent. So I'm going to be unemployed, homeless and pregnant... the only thing we can do is move across the country and move into my mum's spare room. Six adults in one house, not good...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. sounds like today is not the best day for our crew either... I cancelled my appt today because I took a preg. yesterday and came back negative.. so I know my hcg levels have dropped.. mon it said preg. tues not preg. so obvioulsy they are down below 25 again.. calling this afternoon to set up a consult with a new dr. hopefully for next week.. No matter what im not going back to that hospital.. :) Besides that Im doing okay.. cd3, i hope.. not bleeding quite as much as I was.. still pretty clotty though.. but Im doing okay ... knowing im going to make an appt with a new dr is giving me some hope but it also makes me nervous.. I know nothing about him or if he will help either.. but there is hope :)

I am also down.. af sucks.. miscarriages suck.. why cant we all just be pregnant and keep our babies..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's it. 
We're all meeting for ice cream in ten minutes. 
:)


----------



## DrGomps

ice cream sounds like its much needed....

Rachel, thats awful!! Couldn't that be considered discrimination...in the US you could sue!! :hugs: who else lives at home with your mum?? why doesn't Elliot work more?? Could you find another job?? I known its hard to when you are pregnant...ugh...so upset for you.

Ysatis, sorry hun. :hugs: At least tomorrow you can start proactively inducing AF. :hugs:

Logan, sorry about the negative test. What a sad week for the STC...:(


----------



## sspencer99

Aww man this is crap at yes rachel they have to keep you on untill the end of merternty leave they cant not keep u you can fight it I work for nhs I know the guidlines you can say they Are not keeping you on because ur pregnant its in the equilty act 2010 

Errrmmmmmm iceeeeee cream x


----------



## sept10

Rachel, Its definitly worth asking the question about why you are not being kept on. Fair enough if they need to cut staff but why you...it can't be cause your pregnant that is against the law....maybe speak to someone in HR about it!!!! 

sorry Logan xxxxx


AFM: feeling ok today but definitly getting hungry more and feel tired more. i know i shouldn't but i have done my temps and they are still up. I'm still paranoid every time i go the toilet, especially knowing its happened to a few girls on here....can't imagine how it feels. 

jen - whats the plan of action for this cycle???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Plan of action is pretend I don't care. See if that works. 
Still can't figure out how I'm going to tell dh about the post-coital appt... but if I don't tell him, it might not happen, and we can't risk that. So... hopefully he's okay with it. 
Other than that, work my butt off at the gym, and eat lots of ice cream. :(


----------



## sept10

i like the bit about the ice cream - i bet if we look hard enough we will find evidence that increased consumption of ice cream gave someone their BFP one month!!!! 

goodluck telling DH bout the post - coital - my DH would hate it!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I'm pretty sure mine will, too. He won't want the pressure, first of all. Plus he'll ask why, and I'll have to tell him that they want to check how his guys are doing in my stuff, and he won't like that for the implication that there's something wrong with his guys. 
But I have to tell him. 
Unless someone else wants to do it... volunteers?


----------



## Sun_Flower

My contract is up at the end of July along with everyone else's - if they were making me redundant I'd have a leg to stand on but they're just not renewing it. I'm guessing it's because I was the last person hired and I'm a lower grade outreach worker than the others (level 3 instead of level 5). I've got no proof they're letting me go because I'm pregnant :S Elliot has been looking for a full time job for nearly a year but hasn't had any luck. He's working part time in a shop and taking as many overtime hours as are available, but there's not a lot going. In my mum's house currently are my mum, my stepdad (very bad relationship there, but can't do much about that) my 18 year old Sister and 14 year old brother. ARGH this is insane. Jen, I'm SO taking you up on that ice cream idea...


----------



## lilrojo

Well made an appt with a new dr, for next tues... the 31st at 215


----------



## QueenVic

Spooky with all the ice-cream talk... I don't even eat it but we did the foodshop tonight and i had the urge for a mini tub of B&J strawberry cheesecake....OHMYGOD IT IS AMAAAAAAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin:

Raych! That is awful news :nope: but try and stay positive and fingers crossed that things work themselves out...u never know wats around the corner and u still have bump and OH to be thankful for :flower:

Logan fx'd for this appointment and hopeful they will look into things for u!!

Jen & Stace hope ur feeling positive for the next cycle and not letting the witch bring u down too much!!

Ysa seriously hope things sort themselves out for u also in the coming weeks so u can crack on with the BD :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing well and that we get some more good news soon and spread the :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sept10

Jen - tell him its to see how YOUR body is helping or not helping his sperm...whatever you do don't make it sound like they are assessing his spermies!!!! 

Rachel - its so hard for people now to get work...fx'd for you and your OH!! 

i don't have ice cream in but i've got chocolate...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- :thumbup: Keep us posted. :)

Raych-- :hugs: I know how you feel. With #1, DH and I both quit our jobs in November, I started a new job in December and then found out I was pregnant in January and quit by March. DH had a few random jobs while I was pregnant but didn't find a good fit until September, just before DS was born. We had to move out of our apt in May because we obviously couldn't afford it anymore. We moved into the upstairs at his mom and step-dad's until just before Thomas was born. 
Why does this stuff always happen when you're pregnant and could really use a good job and a place to live? 
It will work out, though. 
What about that other thing you were possibly going to apply for? Would you still be able to do that even though you're not getting your contract renewed where you are now?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki-- their strawberry cheesecake is my _favorite_!! I've been eating too much junk food lately, but I think we're gonna go out after dinner anyway. I've been wanting to take Thomas to Cold Stone-- it's a place where they mix together your ice cream and whatever you want to add into it and they mix it on a stone and they sing... Anyway, it's delicious and Thomas has never been, and I haven't gone since before he was born! 

Sarah, that's what I was thinking. Tell him it's about _me_ and _my_ body possibly malfunctioning.


----------



## QueenVic

OH tell me about it, I can't believe I never tasted it before !! I should have got a big tub hehe... or maybe not...!!
Cold Stone sounds great for a treat :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Awe, Rach, I know how hard it can be to find a job in this economy!! :hugs: Is the town/city your mum lives in a better market?? Just what you need with a little one on the way...UGH!!!

Vic, sounds yummy!!

Jen, love coldstone!! You ladies are making me want ice cream but i can't spoil my appetite for a nice dinner so I just had a yogurt and an apple. :D


----------



## DrGomps

on a positive note...I am definitely feeling my daughter moving...I love it...makes me never want to leave bed and use my doppler for hours (that really gets her going). :cloud9:


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Andrea that's amazing :baby: is it a weird feeling ??

and where has the link to your blog gone, I haven't checked it for ages!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Gomps, love it!!! Just wait 'til she keeps you up at night. :)

Does the fancy restaurant have ice cream? I've never been to a fancy restaurant, at least not by NYC standards... probably the fanciest place I've ever been to is the Olive Garden. :blush: In NYC, we ate at BB King's, but I don't think that would be considered fancy. :)


----------



## DrGomps

this place looks super swanky so I have to dress up and bring the $$$ 

https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/pfmAcS-g6SiNG0KlLvrqnA?select=wOJaoU6IWDOs8mPw7Lzg9g

Vicki, I still have the blog..but I post all the things in my blog in my journal, with much more detail.


----------



## QueenVic

oooh andrea that is my kinda place !! :winkwink: ENJOY!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, swanky for sure!! Enjoy!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Coldstone was my first real job interview! They do things crazy, they paired everyone in groups of 4 & you had to come up with a song & a dance.. We did Snoop Dog, can't remember what song??? I think I was 14 or 15, IDK, I was a freshman in high school.. I love ColdStone though, my favorites are: Cheesecake Ice Cream w/ graham cracker crust & Germanchocolatecake ice cream, but with vanilla ice cream.. yum yum yummm :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had birthday cake remix. Sooo good. I tried to convince Thomas to have something fun, with sprinkles or something! but he just wanted plain vanilla. I didn't give the kid a tip, but I found out that my mom and my brother did, and he still didn't sing. So, glad I didn't waste the money. 

So, just a few hours ago, I've decided I'd rather have another boy. I didn't see that coming... weird, huh? So if it's a girl (if my CM isn't the most sperm-hating environment ever), we'll still name her Hannah Sarah. But otherwise, we need to get cracking on some boy names! I need to find a boy name I love as much as Hannah Sarah. 
And maybe this is weird, but I feel like every time I suggest a boy name to DH, he's going to think I like it because of some boy I used to date with that name. 

Anyway, time to put DS to bed and then watch tv while I do some crunches to burn off my birthday cake remix!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies....cold stone has the best ice cream cake. I brought Dh chocolate chip cookie dough cake for his birthday it was soooo good. 

Glad to see everyone is doing well. Dr.G are we talking about movement here. I didn't get a chance to read back but if so its a great wonderful reassuring feeling until there kicking your full bladder with no bathroom in site lol.


----------



## DrGomps

you guys are definitely making me crave ice cream!! LOL!! I don't think I have ever seen them singing at cold stone...what a rip!!! the dinner last night was amazing, such good food and a very nice place...a bit loud and loungy, definitely can't take josephine there...trying to enjoy it while i can...

Yay ysatis for provera day!!

Logan, how are you holding up hun??:hugs: ice cream does wonders for aches and pains...:haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Ericka, I can't believe you are already 7 weeks!! woohoo!! you will be out of the first trimester in no time...whens you first scan/appt??


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies how are we all? 

geuss what ive just found out that its unlikley my contract is going to be renewd in oct???

rachel im with you now i will find out for definante in aug and there is there same job role going in a different are but i said i did not want it its full of twats lol 

well if i find out in aug that gives me two months to find another job ????

ffs just when i was statring to feel a bit better


----------



## truthbtold

I have my first appointment Tuesday at 2:30 yay!! So exciting I hope I am getting a scan. 

I am high risk this time so I will be at the doctors every two weeks until it switches to every week. 
More than likely I will deliver in December instead of January, they say when my cerclage is removed at 37 weeks most people go into Labor with in a few days to a week.


----------



## DrGomps

No Stacey, thats awful!! 

Ericka...hope you get a scan too!! f'xed!!


----------



## sept10

Truthbold...snap my first appointment is in tuesday too....early i know but thought i should pop to gp and mention i'm preggo and check alls well for me to fly next friday....he'l probably just look at me like a mad women.......don't think they'l do anything but i just want to go anyway....if for nothing else i need to let them know my surname has changed as not been since getting married!

hope you get your scan!!!


----------



## sept10

sorry stacey - fx'd for you it doesn't happen or if it does you get lucky with a new, better paid job!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea-Im doing okay.. just waiting for Tuesday to come so I can meet my possible new Dr and hope to get some tests done so I know why I can no longer sustain my pregnancies.. hmm.. I have a hard time believing they were both flukes-chrom. ab. they both started the exact same this one just ended earlier.. so we will see.. until then Im still trying.. :) cd 4 wahoo.. and the bleeding has let up a lot..
and how are you?


will be interesting to see when I ovulate this month.. the first month after my last mc never used anything.. opks or nothing just dtd, which hurt like a b*tch.. and didnt get preggo.. this time using my cbfm.. they say you usually ovulate two weeks after so we will see.. fxed for me...

Sorry Stacey.. hopefully you aren't let go or you find a better job..chin up.. be happy..

Ysa-did you start your provera??

Jen-how are you today.. our cycles are back in sync.. yay thats a plus.. :) haha.. that ice cream sound delish.. and hopefully we can be team green together this cycle.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

thanx guys i have a feeling it will i work for the nhs all they seem to be doing is cutting peoples jobs i wont know for definate till aug then that gives me 2 moths to find a new job mite have to stop ttc its killing me 

good luck to both of u with ur appointments xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What is with the world anymore? Job loss, mc's, general suckiness... 
It's enough to make anyone depressed. 
:(


----------



## truthbtold

I know the world is completely going hay wire.


----------



## babydustcass

Hi ladies,

I am so sad to read all the terrible news the STC has had over the last week :( I cannot believe it, we are about due some really good news and positivity! 

Rach, I cant believe they wont renew your contract, I was going to suggest fighting it as unfair dismisal but like you say, how can you prove it? Ahh what a shit situation! However, everything will work out in the end, what will be will be. Maybe you are meant to move back to be around family when you have your baby?
Another thing to consider if you dont want to move is to claim some housing benefits and income support? But i remember you saying that your landlord might be funny with your being there pregnant anyway?

Stacey, that seriously sucks hun! :( 

Oh i really hope we have some more positive waves over us soon! XXXX


----------



## lilrojo

I agree Jen. this sucks... but on the bright side were all getting help and answers.. and you and I both have lovely children.. your son and my daughter.. which helps a lot and we know it.. 

So you go on Monday to the dr again.. I go tues.. so hope we can get some answers...


Its funny I just had my second miscarriage in 6 months.. and I seem the most positive.. CHin up ladies...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, yes, I did start the provera today. And I got my new HTC inspire phone in the mail today. Typing on it now, its a lot to get used to.

Stacey, sorry about what's going on with your job. What the hecks going on??? Jesse just got laid off from.work last week. They told him that works to slow to keep him on right now. Thank god I make enough to support us. Jeeessh!


----------



## DrGomps

well at least next week will be pretty exciting...some answers for Logan & Jen. 

Ericka & Sarah have there first Dr's appt and can't believe I am saying this...AF for Ysatis!!

I have my Works in progress seminar...super worried about it!! then I had grad school prom!! LOL!! and then...neuroscience retreat...normally a week of alot of boozing but sadly not this time!! once this next week passes I can start working on projects for baby (embroidery, knitting) some more organization for the house and of course get lots of data at work!! (but I love just being able to do the science without an exam/presentation looming!!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yay!! Can't wait for AF!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no Ysatis!! not Jesse too!!! So I want to tell you ladies...who are currently in a hard place that it will get better...Steve and I were hit hard in the recession. We had a lovely manhattan condo with a doorman that we owned (well paying a huge mortgage on) but he got laid off in the market crash and we couldn't afford to stay there anymore so we had to sell, at a loss. :( And move from a luxurious one bedroom (with dishwasher/washer/dryer) in manhattan's upper east side to an old, small studio in the Bronx. We also had to pay for our wedding ourself...which was quite pricey...DH actually sold his BMW for that (he wasn't driving it anyways-it was in california). Now our wedding is paid off, we have no credit card debt and quite a nice nest egg saved for a downpayment for a new appt, a car and whatever else we may need. It was a huge fall from Grace, but we have a very sustainable lifestyle, I live near work, and DH earns enough is 3 days to pay our rent which is amazing. So I know how hard it can get...but I am here to tell you there will be better days ahead...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't actually go to the dr until June 6. :)

I sent in my writing samples and everything for the newspaper job yesterday. We'll see if I hear back. The deadline is tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get a call or an email soon after. It would only be about $600 over a whole year, but it could be a foot in the door or at least a very attractive addition to my resume. 

Got DS some gently used sandals this morning for $1.50. That was exciting. :)


----------



## truthbtold

I know so many people getting laid off I cant believe the news actually reports the recession is over. Over where??? gas is high, people are still osing there homes and jobs. But as Andrea said there is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbows. 

DrG, did you get married on an island, if so which one? I was a destination bride it was the best choice we ever made, small and intimate wouldnt have changed it for the world. So ironic too because I am not a big fan of the beach. 

Ysa so glad you started your provera. 

I feel bad now here I am pouting because I didnt get this job I applied for when others dont have jobs at all. I should be grateful of the career I have people would love for this opportunity.


----------



## Sun_Flower

My god I'm so tired! I thought you were supposed to get more energy in the second trimester? Fair enough I'm not exactly sleeping well right now because of everything that's going on but even before that I was still tired all the time. I need energy right now to get things done!


----------



## truthbtold

Awww second tri is suppose to be the best of the three give it to 15 or 16 weeks hopefully your energy comes back


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...Rach, I was doing better then around 16.5 weeks tired again...:shrug: 

Ericka, we got married in California, on the beach in Pacific grove and had our reception at a historic house/garden in Monterey.


----------



## truthbtold

We got married in Aruba had our reception back hone at Newton Mansion (we could have left that part off i it was too much of a headache lol) 15 people flew with us to aruba, but 150 came to the reception in maryland.


----------



## DrGomps

sounds lovely Ericka!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks, that year went by quick... here we are almost one year later, and they say the first year of marriage is hard that was a breeze lol


----------



## lilrojo

Wow, no action as of today.. hope everyone is doing okay..

cd 5 for me yay.. get to get back to my cbfm tomorrow.. excited about that.. and the bleeding has about quit... yay.. hoping to catch this beanie straight off the bat.. have heard of many women who get pregnant straight after a mc, so hoping I will be one of the lucky ones.. :)

where is everyone else at in their cycles...


----------



## DrGomps

hello....is anyone alive out there?? Its Friday...hoping the STC gets some good news soon. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Heres hoping Logan, third times the charm!! :flower:


----------



## QueenVic

Hey Girls,

Just made some chocolate cupcakes got to go ice them now then get ready as going for an indian and cinema to see Hangover 2 with oh and the friends who are expecting twins - she must be huge by now!!

Wats everyone else up to this wkend :headspin:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. hope so.. although I am a bit nervous.. but at least if I do get preggo straight away.. fxed... I will be with a new dr... hopefully he would do something different.. :)

Any fun plans for you this weekend.. Andrea?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Howdy!!! 

Another rainy day here... blah blah blah... went to the grocery store... You know what's funny? It looked like AF was gone yesterday... just a little drop here, a drop there... then this morning, I was about to downgrade to a pantyliner and whoosh! the floodgates opened again. Isn't that weird? 

Anyway. CD 5 for me, too, Logan!! And I know Stacey is nearby... her ticker says cd 6. At least we're staying together in our cycles... although I'd rather be moving into first tri together. 
Still haven't told dh about the post coital. I'm waiting for the right moment... though I'm not sure what that would be... haha... I'll tell him when it gets closer. :)

I suppose the next "good news" we'll be getting will be that Logan is o'ing... maybe that I'm not killing any :spermy:... Ysa's AF has arrived... not sure where the other girls are, cycle-wise...


----------



## lilrojo

Ugh.. I hope so... LOL... I hope we can all finally get exactly what we want this month.. I know Im oing.. just wont stay sticky.. so hopefully get my progesterone levels checked out.. and whatever else.. who knows.. Its also a rainy day here.. supposed to be all weekend.. bla.. I would wait till last minute Jen.. to tell dh.. good luck with finding that right moment.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys still alive (barley)
hmm jen that is weired i cam off weds and ive got some bleeding today but just a splodge lol 

im soo job hunting atm its tirering ive applied to loads and even the the my boss said i shoud take as im traind up to the eyeballs in it but i think im ready for a change lol altohu if i get it my yrs working for nhs will still count and merternty leave will be all mine haaaaa haaaa lol 

so hw are we all apart from a very deranged bunch lol 

how was cold stone 

ohh jen u know more about my cycle then me lol i have no idea we will see when i post this xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mmmm cold stone was soooo good... but they didn't sing. :( And thomas only had plain vanilla. Couldn't convince him to get sprinkles or anything. 

that would be nice, to still work for the nhs and get your maternity leave. Jobs are so hard to find nowadays.


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh Stacey, hope you get a job very quickly!!! 

Yay for being synced in cycles ladies!!

AFM...presentation could've gone better...was totally torn apart.. want to crawl under a rock now...will have to spend this long weekend working on it...but I do have a lab dinner planned for tonight (going away dinner for a Japanese neurosurgeon working in our lab). tomorrow have a karaoke for my friends birthday and getting a hair cut...the rest of the time I will be worrying/stressing about my seminar on Tuesday!!


----------



## sept10

fx'd you get that sticky beanie this time Logan - i can't remember but are you akready taking Vit B complex...supposed to be good for progesterone. 

good luck with applications stacey.....

Ysa - yeh for provera!!!

AFM went out last night for a work do, not drinking and designated driving. i got home at 2am so expecting to be a bit tired today but i was soooooo exhausted!!!! had to have a sleep when i got home. Still no symptoms which worries me a bit - just wish i felt a bit more preggo!!!!

hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, give it another week or two when you're puking up breakfast every day. :) Then you'll feel preggo!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, so quiet around here... even for a Friday! 

My dad's gf stopped by tonight... It was so nice to have a surprise visitor. And we talked a little bit about my situation-- she is an ob nurse and also wasn't able to have children, so she knows all about the tests they do and the heartbreak of ttc and even charting! 

I think I'm going to start charting again. I was thinking about it anyway, since I know now that I'm ovulating. She confirmed what I thought-- that just because I o'd last cycle doesn't mean I was o'ing all along. So... could be that I'm just now getting back to normal. So then when she brought up charting, I sort of made the decision. Can't hurt. 

It was really weird to be sitting on the couch with someone talking about cervical fluid. :blush: 

Anyway, at least now I sort of feel like I have a little bit of a plan of action. I'm gonna have to work really hard not to obsess, though.


----------



## lilrojo

Goodluck Jen.. I dont think I could chart.. im up a lot through the night.. and I know Im ovulating so dont really think I need to.. no need for me to go crazy watching for my temps to stay high.. lol symptom spotting is enough.. :)


----------



## sept10

Morning Ladies, 

Jen - charting really helped us and once you get into the routine its not too bad, you need to not obcess about each individual temp and just watch the overall pattern....hope it works for you xx

Had a really horrible night sleep last night - been awake on and off since ten to four this morning and don't know if it was what woke me up or just a co-incidence but my boobs really hurt and at one point even my chest hurt - it was like someone had hit me across the chest with something very very hard!!! ouch - bit better now - their sore but they don't look any different and arn't any bigger....just sore.....still taking my cheap ICs every other morning and it was a really dark line straight away this morning - its so reasuuring to see. 

hope everyone has a nice saturday - time for me and hubby to start getting things ready for our hols next week...xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, Logan, I don't think charting would really help you since you've got the cbfm to tell you when to bd. 
Sarah-- yay for sore bbs!! Feeling pregnant yet? :)

Looking back, I'm kind of mad that I stopped temping. The last full cycle that I did, I actually got crosshairs and sort of saw a clear pattern. So... hopefully I will again. Today, cd 6, I got exactly the same temp as I did on cd 6 of the last full cycle that I temped. 
I told dh I had a good feeling about this cycle. I'm trying to be optimistic. If the average normal couple takes up to a year, and so far we're normal... it should happen by August, right? That's three more months... I can wait three months. 
I finally told dh about the post coital. He seemed a little ... un-excited about it? Funnily enough, his protest was that he thinks they're gonna take some of his guys for dna. But I think he'll be okay when the time comes. I emphasized to him that no, no, his guys are fine. It's me they're worried about. But he told me, "I hope you know, I'm not going to take any medicine or anything." I think we'll be okay. I really think everything is going to come back fine.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, Have you considered taking evening primrose or mucinex for CM?? I took Mucinex every day during the fertile window and used preseed. 

Awe, sorry sarah about the sore bbs...but they are growing and its completely normal unfortunately!! 

AFM...looking forward to getting my haircut (time for a change) and think I need to get a dress for the grad school prom!! None of mine fit...:(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I'm thinking about mucinex and preseed both, actually. But for this cycle, I want the dr to be able to see what my cm is like on its own. Then maybe I'll try it next cycle. Mucinex is kinda gross and makes my pee stink, but it's worth a try for sure. 
Can I buy preseed in a store or do I have to buy it online? 

Are you going to have to buy a maternity dress or just a looser-fitting regular one? Is grad school prom just like how it sounds? Man, high school prom was the best. I'm not a girly girl normally, but I looooved getting all dressed up and getting my hair and makeup done... :)

Edit: Just looked up preseed and looks like you can get it at Walgreens and CVS. Cool.


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies.. hope your all doing well.. Im doing good.. so happy my bleeding has quit, which makes me happy cuz it was shorter than my normal period is.. but maybe all the spotting helped.. dtd last night it was fun..lol..was so excited to use my cbfm this morning but it didnt want me to pee on anything.. :( oh well im know im not ovulating yet or anything..still cant wait till it asks.. and its saving my sticks.. :)

well hope you all have a great weekend..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wait, so this magical contraption will actually _tell_ you when you need to poas? That thing is so awesome.


----------



## lilrojo

Yea Jen.. you set it to what time you wake up and it gives you a 3 hour window either way to test... lets say you wake up at 8am.. gives you 5-11 to test.. and it gets smarter.. like it started asking for sticks at cd6 last month.. and today knew I would be low... so didnt ask.. I have loved it so far.. and they really arent that bad.. especially if you want more kids.. can keep using it.. I like it.. hope it works again this month.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed it works Logan!! Jen, you cab try preseed around your fertile window. 

Grad school prom is like a prom, but with a cocktail hour, dinner, dessert, dancing and open bar at a countryclub. Wasn't able to go shopping because I had a fall and strained my foot. In the ER at the moment waiting for an ultrasound to make sure Josephine's okay and to get my foot wrapped.


----------



## DrGomps

Josephine is fine. Kicking away and squirming during the scan.


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* glad everything is ok Andrea xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod glad you're ok Andrea :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, glad little onion is okay!! How is your foot?


----------



## DrGomps

Foot hurts like a mother. Finally home and elevating it. DH is going to go get me some Mexican food. I really hope I can walk again soon. These crutches are a bitch!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:( I saw on FB you're doing the RICE thing... that's good... Can't imagine being on crutches with a bump... the weight distribution is all off! Be careful! Are you allowed to take anything? 

We went to the lake today... we were headed to a different park but when we got there, they were painting the playground. So Thomas got to see the beach, even though the sand was pretty wet. And tomorrow he gets to ride Thomas the Train! Busy weekend for us, I guess. :)

I'm just tired and ready for bed. And ready for AF to be gone so we can get on with our bding. :)


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...I think the bump is part of the reason why I fell...and yeah...crutches are a pain to use...whihc is why I dont plan on leaving home for the next 2 days...on tuesday I have my presentation...ugh...going to suck!! And then at my prom I will be a gimp. :(


----------



## babydustcass

oh no Andrea, hope you are on the mend soon hun! What a palarva!! So pleased to hear Josephine is fine and doing wonderfully! XXx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Palarva? What's a palarva? 
Andrea, is dh going to your prom with you? 
Nothing new here... AF still lingering a bit but we're pressing on. Still a little worried about dh's cooperation with the post coital next week. 
Today was Day out with Thomas!!! Had lots of fun but sooo exhausted now. 
Everyone who has one, enjoy the holiday tomorrow!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Grrr. 
A girl I went to high school with (and frankly, was always kinda jealous of) just had her baby, on her birthday, and named her Hannah. 
Grrrrrrrrr. I'm just mad, and sad, and jealous, and... yeah.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Andrea happy to hear baby girl is doing okay and so are you.. 

Jen you will get your little baby girl.. we all will get our babies. :) Hope you had fun on the train.. bet Thomas enjoyed it..:)

AFM cd8..not been up to much.. cbfm hasnt yet asked for sticks so just waiting.. lol and bding and painting.. ugh I sooo dont like to paint but our basement is almost done.. carpet is coming on thursday and furniture next week wed. so yay.. the end is in sight.. hope your all having a wonderful weekend... talk to ya all tomorrow sometime.. as tom is cleaning day.. ugh then tues is my appt. so excited.. hoping for some real help..


----------



## sept10

Jen - grrr to the that women...nevermind you will have your baby soon and she will be all forgotten about!!!!!

Logan - fx'd your CBFM whirls into action soon and you get that BFP again!!!

palarva - haha...great word cassie.....not sure where it comes from but kinda means ..well a big drama / nonscence...that sorta thing....you know when something should be straight forward and it turns into a big complicated mess...thats a palarva.....

AFM - wearing sports bra a night seems to help the sore boobs at night thing but still waking up several times to go to the loo......hoping this fatigue doesn't last too long and i can enjoy my florida holiday!!!

going to the gp on tues but now i'm a bit unsure of why.......already have first appointment with midwife for when we get back.......any advise out there....what should i ask the gp????


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- when do you think the cbfm will ask for sticks? Closer to o day, right? Sooo cool. 
What are you going to do with the basement? (Maybe you already said?) We want to finish ours-- it leaks, but mostly through the window, so if we put in glass-block windows, that should fix the problem. DH painted it last year, so if we can get the water to stay out, it's almost live-able. We'd really like to have it finished by the time we have #2 so we can put our bedroom down there and the kids can have the upstairs bedrooms. 
We'll be waiting to hear what happens on Tuesday-- when is your appt? 

Sarah-- palarva: I am totally going to start saying that!!! 
Your appt is on Tues too? What time? You said you wanted to ask if you were okay to travel and everything, right? Maybe ask about diet and exercise, make sure you get the best prenatal vitamins, any other sort of advice they'd want to give you... How long until you see the mw?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh! And when you come to the states, you know they're going to want to scan you and make sure you're not a terrorist. :wacko: And I don't know if those are safe for pregnant women-- and since you probably won't be obviously pregnant, you'll want to know so you can make sure you don't get scanned if it could be harmful.


----------



## DrGomps

the full body scans are supposed to be safe for pregnant woman. But I thinkI might opt for the pat down...though neither are appealing. 

Jen, can't believe your highschool classmate stole your daughters name!! ugh!! I would be mad too!!

Logan, I really hope this doctor tomorrow takes you seriously!!!

Sarah, how exciting your first appt..definitely bring any questions about diet, sex, exercise etc. 

Cassie love the word palarva...may have to start using it.

AFM...still can't walk yet, much to my chagrin. Foot is still swollen, though hurts less, I slept much better last night.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, sucks about your prom. :( When did the dr say the swelling should go down and the pain go away?


----------



## DrGomps

I think with these sort of injuries its hard to tell...being pregnant I think makes it worse. :( Going to suck getting into work with my laptop and bump on crutches. :( Pity party of one. Sorry...just wish I could walk.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-were making it into a family room.. bought a big sectional and want to get a big screen tv and put all the toys down there.. I cant wait ... the toys are overtaking my house..

Well cbfm finally started asking for sticks today.. it was a low.. we will see what happens.. just gonna bd like normal.. hopefully get a high soon.. Nice day today.. a bit windy but still nice out.. supposed to be hot and humid.. ugh.. 

well hope you all have a nice day..


----------



## DrGomps

yay logan for starting the Cbfm...and that sounds fab to have a new family room!! :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, :hi:

Andrea, sorry about your foot!! I saw that on FB over the weekend :(

Jen, sucks about your H.S. friend, can't believe that!!

I went to the movies Friday & Sunday night with my cousin & we went out for drinks after.. I saw Something Borrowed Friday, uber cute but like Andrea said, didn't care too much on the whole fact that it was about cheating! We saw Bridesmaids Sunday night.. It's a bit raunchy, glad I didn't invite my 16yo sister to see it with me! sheesh, that would have been awkward. Good movie though!

Still taking the Provera every day..


----------



## DrGomps

hope AF comes soon Ysatis!! I really want to see bridesmaids!! Was supposed to go after my seminar tomorrow but that would prove rather difficult now that I am a cripple!!


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, sounds like you had a fun weekend... :) hope af comes soon.. 

Today we played outside all day.. it was fun.. we put the pool out for my daughter cuz it was so hot out.. she had a blast... really looking forward to summer... 

Jen, not sure if i said or not but my appt is at 215... im excited and nervous.. haha.. 

Thanks andrea.. Im looking forward to being done with it all.. and am excited that my cbfm is asking for them sticks.. 

I think I need to get some tonight.. lol had a sex dream last night.. can still remember it clearly.. :)
Talk to you all tomorrow..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, the cbfm is asking for sticks? Great!! 
(TMI) My cm is turning watery... it's almost go-time, ladies! 
We need to get LO a kiddie pool or something. I'm not sure yet if I want to get a regular plastic pool or something more like a slip n slide... they make all sorts of cool stuff like that now... there's one like hopscotch that shoots water out of it. Glad AF is gone, too, so I can play in the water with him. 
Babysitting tomorrow in the afternoon. Should keep me busy. 
Good luck to Sarah and Logan at your appts and Andrea with your presentation!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Jen... my cm is changing too lol.. funny talk... more abudant.. and yay for sticks...lol.. but gotta get my LO a bath and get her to bed.. talk to you all tom. have fun babysitting Jen..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning!!!
Nice and sunny (and going to be hot!) here today. Probably take the kiddos outside. Off to the library this morning. 
Feeling optimistic again. I'm amazed how, cycle after cycle, AF comes and I really truly believe I just can't do it anymore, and then I do. And the pma comes and goes. I guess that's how people keep going after years of trying.


----------



## DrGomps

who are you babysitting Jen??

Good luck ladies at your appt...feeling okay about my presentation...going to practice a bit this morning. Still on crutches but my foot can take a little more weight...woohoO!! I walk like a gimp but can sort of walk. definitely need to continue to rest it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My husband's best friend's sister's kids. :) They're 18 mos and almost 3. The little girl is a sweetheart and really cuddly and I carry her around a lot just because I can. :) The little boy, well, he's two. :wacko: No, really, he's good; he's just two. :shrug:
Normally dh's friend's wife watches them, but she is pregnant and due in early September, so I am giving her a break. She thinks she'll be able to watch them again in October, but we think she's crazy. 
So, I'm watching them every Tuesday until Chrissy is ready to watch them again. Of course, my hope is that I'll be pretty far along myself by winter!


----------



## DrGomps

sounds like you will have your hands full!! it will be good practice for when Hannah arrives!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, it is scorching in DC. Its miserable outside lol. So glad DH is taking me to my appointment. Usually I would walk because its only a few blocks away but not in this heat. 

Glad to see everyone is doing okay. Sorry about your foot Andrea. 

I spent the whole weekend in the pool and wish I was there today.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Hope you all doing well... 

Andrea-Good luck with your presentation.. we all know you will do great..

Jen-Have fun babysitting.. lol.. my daughter is almost 2 so I know how 2year olds are.. :) Happy to hear your PMA is back.. :)

Ysa-any sign of the witch yet...

Ericka-sound like you had a lovely weekend...

Stacey-how are you doing...

Sarah-good luck at your appt.. be sure to update...

AFM-I have my appt today at 215... will update after... Im excited.. hoping for help of some sort.. Still at a low on the cbfm but I can see the lh line is getting darker... so dont think it will be too much longer... It was so hot yesterday and humid and windy... but we had a fun weekend... got to grill out and had the pool out so that was fun..

Well hope your all have a great day.. and I will talk to you later.. with an update...


----------



## DrGomps

oh Ericka, I forgot you had your appt today too!! What a busy day...Jen when do you go in for the post-coital?? Presentation went welll...so relieved...going to take care of a few pieces of business in lab then go home and ice my foot!!


----------



## sept10

Well done on the presentation andrea...

Yeah for water cm Jen - that EWCM is just around the corner

Ericka - omg your 8 weeks already..that flew...i bet not for you though....i feel like i'm counting every day and its taking forever...i guess i'm just still a bit nervous and everyday that goes by ok is a blessing....

i'm not looking forward to my appointment...got a feeling the gp is just gonna look at me and go....so your pregnant....what do you want me to do about it......haha...i'm sure he may not say it like that exactly but you know what i mean....anyway wee sample at the ready.....questions are prepared........will let you know how goes.....


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, my doctor saw me at 4 weeks. your pregnant! there is alot to discuss!


----------



## sept10

Well had my appointment. Gp was a woman which i was quite happy about to be honest - not met her before but might ask for her in future if i need to go. She was nice took my blood pressure and gave me a book/magazine type thing with info in it bout diet / exercise / sex / what to expect etc. Told me to wear flight socks for fridays flight - hmm attractive - will have to get hold of a pair. Other then that nothing really just see midwife when i get back. 

still doesn't feel real though you know - keep rubbing my tum and talking to it but keep thinking some one is gonna turn around and say - eh no sorry your not pregnant - maybe i'm just in denial!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay sarah!! it will feel more real once you see your baby on your ultrasound.


----------



## sept10

got to wait till 12 weeks to see baby - feels like a lifetime away!!!! Glad we've got this holiday to keep us busy and distract us for a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## DrGomps

yay for a holiday!!


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies how are we all 
its been a bit quiet in here latley 

how is every1 

xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Stacey!! It _has_ been quiet in here lately. Hopefully a few of us will get some bfp's in 3 weeks or so and liven the place up a little bit! :yipee: :happydance: 

Sarah, are the flight things like compression hose or whatever that will keep the blood flowing in your legs while you have to be sitting so long? I'm sure there's a way to wear those with style... :nope:

Erika, Logan, updates?? 

AFM... trying to drink lots of water to stay hydrated since it seems I am dehydrated much of the time and I know that's not good for my cm. Got a new water bottle and trying to keep it full all the time and share with DS since he needs to stay hydrated, too! 
Kids were good today, just kept me busy. Now just waiting for the LO to fall asleep so I can get a shower. Icky, sticky day around here. We went outside for about 15 minutes before dinner and that was plenty long enough! 
I just volunteered to help at the church nursery once a month. I must be a crazy woman. Really, it sounds funny, since I have a kid and I want another one, but I'm not a "kid person." I'm fairly nervous about it, but I'm going to be helping in the toddler room, and the organizer assured me I don't have to teach a lesson-- just "make sure they don't hurt themselves." :)


----------



## DrGomps

awe, taking care of kids in the nursery Jen sounds fun. I love kids so much. I always have...so excited to meet my little girl!! IT is quiet in here...seriously...Logan, Ericka???

I took a 3 hour nap after icing my foot and eating some ice cream :haha: I suppose I needed it. Think its my cat..he is a bad influence...all he does is nap all day.

Stacey, and news on the job front??

Rachel, Cass, you alive?? How are your little ones doing??


----------



## QueenVic

Holiday tomorrow, whooooooop :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo, Vicki!! Are you going to Spain? How long? Enjoy!!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki...you seem to go on holiday alot...little jealous over here!! I have to wait until July to go home to cali...though Steve and I are planning on taking a baby moon somewhere...we are thinking either long island (hamptoms or other nice beach) or cape cod.


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies, 

my appointment went well, lo is measuring right on target, hb 162bpm. My cerclage surgery is set for 6/24 at 8:30am. I am a little disappointed that they wont put me to sleep lol Im a big baby, they will only give me an epidural that sucks. I hate epidurals especially when your not in any pain. I go back in two weeks.


----------



## DrGomps

yay ericka for a viable pregnancy!! So happy for you!! sucks you have to be awake for the cerclage!!


----------



## truthbtold

I know I am so scared just thinking about it. So june will be kinda busy for me. The 17th is my next appointment, 23rd is my NT scan then the cerclage the 24th, my docotr wants to make sure everything is fine before I travel on the 16th of July.


----------



## QueenVic

Hey Ladies,

Yep Spain this time, for 2 weeks, driving down though so going to take about 20hrs ! Just got our food supplies in :thumbup:

Andrea I don't have any others planned after this one, promise! lol - Babymoon sounds fab!

YAY ericka congrats - glad the appointment went well :hugs:


----------



## QueenVic

ALSO ... I have an update/confession to make when I fin work, before I go away!


----------



## truthbtold

Confess away lol


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki....are you pregnant? just noticed your mood says sick..?


----------



## truthbtold

Dont leave us in suspense lol


----------



## DrGomps

seriously vic!


----------



## QueenVic

Yes but rmb wat happened last time so I am very very nervous/worried !!

Didn't want to say anything straight away feel very superstitious... but wanted to let u know before I go away
 



Attached Files:







Weds 18th May 2011 .jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DrGomps

Ohmygod!! Congrats Vicki!! It already says 3+!! So how far along are you?? I remember what happened last time, of course. But you seem to be much further along now!! 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh74/karaokej88/congratsbfp.gif


----------



## truthbtold

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!!! thats great news!


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks :hugs:

Just under 7 weeks, had early scan on Friday and saw heartbeat but the doctor was a bit rubbish to be honest think he was having a bad day!

Really don't want anything to go wrong whilst I'm abroad !


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great, I cant believed you kept that secret! lol


----------



## QueenVic

Well first of all there seemed to be other news every single day I swear it was a conspiracy lol so i didn't want to steal anyones limelight... and then it got so long I got paranoid and didn't want to say anything just incase!


----------



## DrGomps

hehhee...I had a feeling that one day you would just announce being pregnant!! since you haven't said a word about what cd you were on!! so awesome! Sounds like you are getting close to being out of the danger zone!! when are you due?? Also in Jan!! Yay!!! So glad you had a great scan!! Take it easy on the vacation...but I think its safe to say this is a sticky baby!! :wohoo:


----------



## QueenVic

Mid January... will get a more accurate date at next scan (hopefully) :thumbup:

Had booking in appointment yesterday and having the blood taken was the worst !! They always have a problem with my veins :cry:

I really hope so Andrea... I will have to tell my family when we get to spain anyway as they will be wondering why I'm not drinking and feeling sick all the time !!


----------



## DrGomps

all is looking good thus far!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Vicki.. You were being a bit secretive.. :) So happy for you...and I have had two mc's so I know the fear...just remember this is a new pregnancy, new baby.. it will all be okay..

Yay Erika, happy all went well with your appt.

AFM-cd10, about 10-11 days till I would normally ovualte..hoping to earlier but who knows...

My dr's appt went really well... He is an amazing guy and thought after two in a row there is enough reason to start looking into things... I have an us booked for the 28th after my next period and bloods for the same day.. He said I would be a good candidate for clomid so expecting that for the cycle after... Also, if I do get my BFP, he said he would check my hcg and progesterone levels the same day as my bfp and get me supplemented on prog right away, if my levels are low.. Im so excited, I have hope again.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

He sounds great! I love a doctor that gets down to business lol.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Another BFP! Woo! That's so many of us now, congrats Vic, fingers crossed, I'm sure everything will be fine

Logan - so glad your appointment went well, that doctor sounds so great! You've got so many positive steps planned now, I'm sure your sticky BFP will come soon enough, great news!

AFM - I've been signed off from work for two weeks. Really wasn't coping well with the whole jobless/ homeless situation, I was having constant headaches and the doctor remarked on how tense all my muscles were, and said that it wouldn't get any better if I was at work all the time and couldn't get anything sorted, so she signed me off on sick leave. I'm starting to feel a bit better now, had a chance to relax and starting to sit down and work out what the hell we're going to do, hopefully by the time I go back to work I'll have some answers and a definite plan!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## sept10

Congratulations Vicki:happydance:
another jan baby!!!

And Logan what a difference in attitude from this doctor!! Thats great news....i think all this positivity is going to get you that BFP and this time its gonna stick cause if nothing else you will know your being looked after proberly!!!!

good on you jen for working in the nursery...soon enought though you'll be giving it up cause you will be PREGGERS!!!!!!!

AFM: got home today to find a letter from the hospital with my first US appointment ....friday the 15th July!!!! Couldn't believe it....just want it to be the 15th of July NOW!!!! Well i'll have my holiday first and then it can be the 15th!!!! So grow little bean grow and we can't wait to see you!!!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

yay logan, sounds like a much better doctor!! I really think clomid is a miracle drug. Makes you o much stronger healthier follicles and yay for checking progesterone!!! that could really help!! Lets hope you get that :bfp: before you need clomid or to do the menstrual bloods.

Sorry Rachel you haven't been feeling well. So much stress for you to deal with while expecting. :hugs:


For those of you who don't follow my journal, thought I would share with you my new decals that I love!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 13









photo 3.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## truthbtold

I love your wall decal, its great! I seen a lot on etsy I liked.


----------



## truthbtold

Rachel I hope you feel better


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... cbfm gave me another low.. when i woke up this morning.. but thats okay..

The wall decal is soo cute andrea.. and yeah the dr said it would help to to ovualte earlier too.. dont o till day 20-21... so heres hoping at least I now have a plan.. either way I will be taken care of better... 

Im thinking about running a half marathon... need to start training.. lol if im not pregnant by july...


----------



## DrGomps

Go logan!! Here are my 18 week bumpage..getting huge!! also have a prominent linea nigra...did any of you ladies have one??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1776.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1774.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1768.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1763.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woah andrea, that's some serious bumpage! I don't have anything near that, even though I was bigger than you before we were pregnant! it's so cute though, wish I was at the stage where people could see I was pregnant :)


----------



## DrGomps

awe, rachel, you aren't very far behind me...when are you going to post bump piccys??


----------



## truthbtold

lovely photos, I dont have one yet but it will come a little before 20 weeks


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats vickie!!! what great news :)

loving the bumpage Andrea!!


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea I had the line, it didnt go away either, just got lighter along w/ my stretch marks ugh....


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrGomps said:


> awe, rachel, you aren't very far behind me...when are you going to post bump piccys??

LOL when I actually get one! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, I bet you have one...though I have to say I think at 16 weeks my bloat went down and my bump started to stick out more!!


----------



## lilrojo

So our carpet in our basement is being installed tomorrow.. so excited... will make such a huge difference... will be sure to post some pics when its done.. :)

And Im making an appt for my daugher's second birthday pics.. her bday is july 31st.. so im excited to get that done.. 

Hope your all good..


----------



## sspencer99

Hey vic congrats 
Had a feeling u lill devil xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, so much to catch up on!!! 

First off, huge congrats to you, Vicki-- I knew it!! You're so sneaky!!! :wohoo:

Erika, glad the bean is doing well. :thumbup:

Rachel, I hope this break is just what you need to figure things out and de-stress. :flower:

Sarah, I hope you're right about being pregnant soon... but I probably will keep working in the nursery until I just can't anymore-- there's a lady who worked in there up until maybe the month before she delivered-- pretty crazy! I'll be happy if I can stick with it through 2nd tri. Same thing with babysitting. Hopefully I can help until the last three months. 

Logan, a half marathon? Whoo whee!! I can't do more than 2-3 miles at a time. Anyway, I have a feeling you'll get that bfp before then. :)

I think I covered everything... 
Serves me right for being busy... someone else runs off and gets a bfp!! ::yipee: 
So, that makes six pregnant ladies, right? And Ysa, Tracey, Stacey, Logan and I still waiting? It will happen for all of us, girls! PMA!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks jen.. yeah half marathon.. please be preg so i can get out of it.. :) LOL..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning!! 
How is everyone today? 
I woke up feeling so dehydrated again. Argh. My mouth and my throat and my eyes get so dry. Blah. Gonna keep increasing the water. 
AND my temp went up .7 today. It is too early for o, especially since we've only gotten one bd in since af went away. I think it might just be because we've had the fan and a/c on every night for the past week, and last night we didn't. I think it'll be alright. 
I'm trying to time our bding so we get in plenty around o time but also so that it's not a chore on Mon morning before my dr appt. I really don't want to have to go another cycle! 
And completely off topic, I had a dream that Dick Van Dyke was my dad, and his father died. (Dick Van Dyke in the 60's, not now!) It was sad, but at the same time, it was actually a really nice dream because he was a really great dad! Then I dreamt that I woke up and our roof was leaking. Weird.


----------



## DrGomps

weird dream Jen...

So I am getting ready to head off into the mountains on the neuroretreat...science and drinking (not for me) for the next couple days...but I just had to share...Josephine gave me the strongest kicks this morning...so distinct... before it was just sort of bubbles/flutters. It just makes everything seem so much more real...there is a little person in there pushing on me!! :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Awww... love it Andrea...

Hope you ladies are doing well.. I didnt sleep well at all last night.. ugh.. oh well maybe a nap today.. we will see.. doubt the lo will let me.. 

Jen-weird dream.. happy your feeling more positive.. and I also dont wont to go another cycle.. fxed for us..team green!

Ysa-how are you doing.. you havent been on much and just wanted to see how your doing.. Still taking the Provera... This just must suck.. being on here and watching us all continue to be able to TTC and your just stuck.. Big Hugs, and Im thinking of you today..hope your doing good..

CD11-Jen my cycle buddy!!! Another low but hoping that will soon change.. just gonna keep at it and hope for that BFP again in the end..


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies how are we all 

my jobs sucks and my manager has turned quite sower towards me 
im now looking forwards to finding myself a new job with better money (well i hope) 

have some good news our offer on the house has been accepted woooo whoooo 

ive bveen soo tired latley dh to stated to dtd the other day and we had to stop lol 
it was pretty funny thou 

how is everyone xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-so happy to hear your offer was accepted.. one less stress to worry about.. now just hope you find that perfect job soon too...

Im good one day behind you with Jen.. lol.. yay for being synced back up with our cycles.. hopefully we will be synced up with our BFPs!!!


----------



## sspencer99

i soo hope so logan that would be great 

thinking of yasa too cant actually cant wait to here the good news that af is here


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies :hugs: been tryin to keep my mind off of TTC while waiting for AF to arrive.. If I didn't have other things to occupy my mind then I'd be going completely mad. :(

I ended my Provera yesterday.. Jesse was in the Florida Keys since last Friday & just got back last night so we got to :sex: last night and this morning :haha: It was nice to DTD w/o thinking about trying to make a :baby: but just because we missed eachother..

I've been checking in though & keeping up with posts, just haven't commented much.. Hope everyone's doing well :hugs:


----------



## sept10

Off on hols to Florida tomorrow so won't be around much just want to wish you all the best for the next couple of weeks with pregnancies, TTC and awaiting af!!!

see you all soon x


----------



## DrGomps

Have fun on holiday. Bored out of my mind during scientific sessions. Speakers going over their time limit and cutting into my lunch time!! Momma's hungry!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, so when will you actually sign the papers on the house and move and everything? How exciting!! 
I'm glad the three of us are synced up. :)
Sarah, have fun and be safe!!! :)
Ysa, so hopefully no more than ten days 'til af shows?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. our carpet is in.. yay.. thank goodness thats done.. will try to upload a pic..:)

Sarah Have fun!!! Soak up some sun for us..

Jen-how are you doing today...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. My asthma is awful today!!! I don't know what is causing it. Usually it's triggered by some allergy... but the hot and cold weather can do it, too... I took my inhaler 2 hrs ago and still can't breathe. I don't know, but I'm miserable. :(
I'm just counting down the minutes until I can take it again... 1 hour and 36 minutes left. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

do you have a nebulizer Jen?


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear that Jen.. hope you feel better soon..

Im also feeling a bit down.. just a little though.. my neighbor had her baby today.. a little girl she name emily ann... she was due the 29th and I was due this sat.. so one week apart.. :( makes me sad for what was taken from me.. but hoping I will get that forever sticky baby 2 again soon..


----------



## DrGomps

awe Jen feel better hun. :hugs: 

I am having really bad allergies today...or a cold...not sure which sniffling and congested. least its free time at neuro nerd camp. thinking about taking a nap before I present my poster... :sleep:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Logan. :hugs: But you're right, you'll have the sticky one before you know it. 

Ysa, I have an inhaler that I take twice a day to prevent symptoms and another one I take when I have symptoms-- that I've taken about four times this week and right now it's not working. 
It's not really bad enough that I want to go to the hospital or urgent care or anything, but it's bad enough that I don't really want to do anything. And yet it would be better if I could stay busy to make time pass faster until I can take it again.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh hayfever is really playing up for me today too :( I've been getting nosebleeds with it which doctor said is a combination of being pregnant and the inflamed blood vessels in my nose from the allergies. Ugh. Just got back from a looooooong walk with my OH, walked about 7/8 miles, was really lovely as the weather is gorgeous. It was quite funny as we were walking along the side of the canal near where we live and came across these 3 MASSIVE geese who were sitting there with their babies - when OH and I tried to walk past, the came towards us and started hissing and trying to peck us. OH was the biggest wimp ever and wanted to go back, but I wanted to carry on our walk. These two male joggers came towards us the other way, and stood there looking at the geese. I started laughing because I could see how ridiculous it was - four adults held up by a bunch of birds! In the end I was like 'ok, determined pregnant woman coming through' and I just sort of half walked half ran past them and felt very brave in front of three wimpish men. The two joggers turned round and went the other way, and OH was forced to make a break for it because he could hardly leave me to walk on my own! lol.

Baby-wise, not a lot going on. My boobs have been tender again recently and they've got some serious veins happening. Still feeling tired but having a bit more energy cos I've been off work. Still haven't felt the baby move :S thought I'd have felt it by now, but I guess 16 weeks is still early? I lay there at night sometimes seeing what I can feel, but I have a pretty strong pulse beat in my stomach so it's hard to feel anything else.

Hope everything's ok with everyone xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just realized I counted wrong before. NOW I have an hour and 22 minutes before I can take it again. I really might end up going to urgent care.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Rachel, too funny about the geese. Wimpy men!! 
I didn't really feel definite movement until around 20 weeks. Between maybe like 16 and 20, I would feel little flutters but I was never sure if they were really movement or just gas. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah me either.... movement wise... i think i was like 19 weeks.. especially with baby 1... number 2 your supposed to feel earlier... so we will see


----------



## lilrojo

Are you ladies watching the bachelorette.....


----------



## sspencer99

awww jen get well soon 

sign the paper soon as yay

hopfully 2 months and il be in my new home hopfully with a new job to go with


----------



## DrGomps

The bacherlorette started again. Me likey!! 

Jen, feel beter. You are worrying me!! 

Rachel, the pulse feeling is kind of overwhelming huh ?

Icing my foot. Poster presentation went off without a hitch. Leg hurts. Feeling like I have a full blown cold now. So not going to stay up very late at the Dj/open bar part of the night.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Took my inhaler again at 5 and feeling some better. Hopefully by the time I get to take it again at 9, I'll be completely better. I don't know what set me off. I hate having asthma. But it's a lot better now than it was when I was a kid and didn't have any preventative medicine. 
Oh, and good/bad news: Where DH works, the other night manager found another job, so in two weeks, DH will have to work six days a week again and no coming home early. It's good for money, but stinks for our plans... He used to be off on Mondays, so I had sort of planned for us to do little family things (zoo, museum, water park) on Mondays during the summer. Now... well, it looks like they'll close for the week of July 4, so we might have to do everything fun that week. I'd rather spread it out, but oh well.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and the other thing that stinks-- we haven't dtd since Monday, and so def need to tonight, and of course my asthma is making me soooooo not interested. Hopefully my inhaler will work wonders and I'll feel fine again by the time DH gets home. We need to do cd 11, 13, 15 (post-coital day), 17, and probably 19 and 21, depending on temps and cm. I am determined not to miss a day when it matters!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-stinks about your dh's hours.. hopefully you will get in enough bding that it wont matter... and I get wanting to do fun things this summer... I hope to be preg and tired.. lol.. no this summer will be fun.. my daughter turns two and there is so much to do..

Andrea-who is favorite guy so far... I completely dislike Bentley.. jerk..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I hope to be completely miserable this summer from nausea and exhaustion!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Agreed Jen...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. Didn't dtd last night because I tried to wait up for him and just couldn't keep my eyes open. So I slept on his side of the bed so that when he came in, he'd have to wake me up and move me and then we could bd. But I woke up this morning to find him on the couch! And by then ds was up and it was too late to do anything. Grrrrr. 
So we have to dtd tonight. I'm never gonna make it until 11:30. I'll have to tell him to wake me up when he gets home. I mean, it's only cd 12, but last cycle I think I o'd on cd 13... so... we'd better get down to business. 
I don't know, though. Because my chart this month is looking quite a bit like February, and that time, I o'd on cd 17. 
If you go to my ff homepage, I believe I have up the chart from feb that looks like this month. I hope it's not until cd 17, since we haven't been bding lately.


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, haven't watched the bacherlorette yet. At my retreat so free tine is limited. Foot hurts so bad. Want to go home and sleep. Got maybe 6 hours each of the last two nights which is much too little for me. Still feeling sick and my foot has new swelling/bruising. Sick of neuroscience. Going to try and leave after the ethics session I have to lead.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry to hear about DH's long hours and the lack of BD. There is still time. But you should do it soon to get those :pink: :spermy:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-sorry to hear you didnt get the chance to dtd.. long hours do make it harder... hope you get to tonight.

Andrea-hope you ge to leave and get back home to rest...

AFM-cd12.. still at low.. we did dtd last night so were covered.. till sunday night.. hopefully soon i will get a high.. 

Its supposed to be 95 today and sticky and humid.. gross... and sooo hot... bla.. I need to get to town to finish buying trim and such for the basement.. and a baby gift for the neighbor.. and groceries.. fun fun.. and get an oil change.. so a busy filled day for me.. 
tomorrow I will try not to wallow... :) no im doing good.. yes it sucks but I believe it happened for a reason.. but come on baby I want you now..:)

Hope you all have a nice weekend... any fun plans..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I'm watching the Bachelorette! Haven't decided who I like just yet.. :) Can't stand Bentley though! grrr, just go home already!!


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa, I agree.. He should, he is mean and shouldnt be there.. just to jerk her around.. grr is right.. I kinda like william.. I must say I laugh alot about Jeff and his mask.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Did the Bachelorette just start? I might start watching if it's not too far along yet. I watch those sometimes, but lately they've been doing the thing where the next season's bachelor or bachelorette comes from the previous season and so I feel like I'm already out of the loop when it starts. 
The last one I watched, I think, was the bachelorette with Jillian. And then the guy they chose to be the next bachelor-- the pilot, Jake, maybe? Anyway, I thought he was fake, so I couldn't watch it. 
Logan, sounds like you are keeping busy and keeping a pma-- I can imagine it's tough. But as you said, things happen for a reason, and we don't usually understand. But I know you will get your forever baby soon. :hugs:
Andrea, you are right about the :pink: :spermy: haha. We'd better get it done! I'm going to do whatever it takes today. More watery cm, so the time is now. 
You made me laugh with the "sick of neuroscience" remark-- I hope you can sneak out and get some sleep!! 

AFM... watery cm, as I said :thumbup:... got my free donut for national donut day! Killed it at the gym like I haven't in a while, so that was good... For this weekend, just helping at the nursery on Sunday (eek!), VBS meeting in the afternoon (eek again!), and hopefully some :sex:!! My big appt is Monday at 10:15. Go :spermy: go!!


----------



## lilrojo

jen-go sperm go... 

and yeah the bachelorette just started.. only been on for 2 weeks.. so mon. will be week 3..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, maybe I'll start watching again.


----------



## DrGomps

I am going to be stuck in bed again since my stupid foot is being a pain. Think I may catch up on the bacherlorette. Hehe.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lilrojo said:


> Ysa, I agree.. He should, he is mean and shouldnt be there.. just to jerk her around.. grr is right.. I kinda like william.. I must say I laugh alot about Jeff and his mask.. :)

I can't wait till he takes that damn thing off! I was so pissed that he got interrupted on this weeks episode!


----------



## babydustcass

hey lovely ladies,
Sorry I have been mia, I have been so busy with work! Its utter madness at the moment with so much to go with the up and coming doll show next weekend, opening and expanding the online shop and other commitments along the way. I havent had much time for the forums, had a flick through and see we have lots of good news too! Congrats Vicki, you kept that one very quiet, so pleased to hear your scan went well and baby is doing great! 

We are getting so close to all being preggo together girls! We can do it!!

AFM pregnancy wise- have been feeling great the last couple of days, except from work stresses, but other than that I have lots of energy and drive back! Have a little bump in progress... will try and get some time to take a pic for you. Anyway not much to report... Only 5 days until my scan when we find out what sex our little bean is!!! CANNOT WAIT... and CANNOT WAIT to go shopping. We have done lots already but holding off on lots of bits as I dont want to buy the gender neutral in some peices, especially clothes- have enough of those already haha! xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol am I the only one who's waiting till her 20 week scan to find out what gender the baby is? xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan and I are waiting until our 40 week meet-and-greet. :)
Cass, glad you've got some energy back. :thumbup: 
Rachel, how are things with you? 
How's everyone else? 

AFM... ewcm showed up last night!! :wohoo: Get the BD party started!! Hopefully all the water I've been drinking will help some. I would say in general (tmi) I've been wetter. So we dtd last night, then I stayed up for an hour reading, half that time with my legs up in the air. :)
And I started taking my prenatals again. I guess I'll take them from now at least until AF shows again and then maybe I'll take a break. But as Lisa2010 said (as some of you read her journal), I just feel better when I'm taking them. 
I need to figure out a bding schedule... sounds funny, I know... but I want to make sure we dtd enough but don't _overdo_ it. I don't want to be so sick of sex that I don't even _want_ to by Monday morning when we _have_ to for my appt. Temp is holding steady for now, so hopefully I'll get a clear rise and then we can stop!! Even dh gets tired of all the bding! 
Ugh. Asthma's still bugging me and (maybe partly as a result) I am so. flipping. irritable. Grrr. 
Planning to go swimming at my mom's today. Have a nice Saturday, girls!


----------



## lilrojo

That sounds like a fab time Jen.. supposed to be pretty hot here too.. not sure what im doing yet.. 

Yes Jen and I are team green till the end.. :) Fxed it will happen for us soon..

Got a high today on my cbfm.. so o day is approaching.. :) yay for that.. lets catch our eggys girls... and keep them sticky...I have also noticed being wetter.. so maybe just maybe o day will come sooner than later this month...

may have to change my ticker depending on my peak days....since it says not fertile today and I got a high.. :)

Have a good sat all..


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Jen for EWCM, and Logan for a High!! Make that :baby: with lots of :sex: 

Hi Cassie, good to see your alive, I can't wait to find out what your having!!! 

Rachel, you are gong to find out 20 weeks earlier then Jen and Logan will. At their "meet and greet" love it!!! 

AFM, I have my 4th prenatal apt next wednesday and then my 20 week scan a week from monday. Found out a girl in my department is due two weeks before me...kind of cool to have someone else to chat with all things baby and pregnancy!! :D What are you lovely ladies up to this weekend so I can live vicariously through you since i will be stuck in bed!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Im not up to too much.. prob go shopping.. what i always do.. lol.. what i love to do.. :) spend some time outside... and I found out what my first was.. so its okay that you ladies are finding out.. i couldnt wait with my daughter either.. :) I just feel changed since my mc's.. Im excited to find out what your all having.. will have to see in Sarah and Vicki are finding out sex too..


----------



## DrGomps

sounds like you definitely deserve some retail therapy today!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, went swimming, ate lunch, hung out at my mom's for a little while and she played with Thomas and let me get a nap. Yay!! 
Now I'm contemplating dinner, but really I'm hot and not hungry. Bleh.


----------



## Traskey

:hi: Hi girls

Somehow I lost my updates for this thread so had to go "a searchin".

Will try and do some catch up but I did catch some of you on Andrea's journal.

:hug:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi Tracey-was wondering where you disappeared too.. saw you on andrea's though.. :) Hope you have been well..

No shopping for me, maybe tomorrow.. went to my sisters and let the kiddos swim and play.. then had a nice little campfire and made smores.. it was fun.. a great way to spend this day.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Morning everyone, just had a cheeky lay in, only 8.52 mind lol but that's a lay in for me! Sounds like u had a fab day logan, what are smoores? Lol OHs dad is around today so we are going out for a nice meal.only 4 more sleeps eeeeek so excited but I just know now that the time is going to go so slowly until the scan.


----------



## DrGomps

OOh Cassie so excited for you!!! 

Been so bored staying in bed. Had a dream last night about giving birth to Josephine. Very vivid...to the episiotomy to the delivery of the placenta. LOL. Also, feeling baby on a regular basis...such an amazing feeling!! :cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, all! 
DS slept in a little bit and we had to be at church by 8:45, so no time for bnb (or even breakfast!) this morning. Had five little one-year-olds in the nursery this morning. I think I did okay, but I'm worried that I'll hear from someone that I did something wrong... Just came home for a bit, then taking Thomas to lunch with my mom while I go to the VBS meeting. 
I'm tired already and it's only 11:30. Ugh. 
DTD this morning-- still got ewcm and temp is holding steady, so all is well on the ttc front. 
Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## lilrojo

A smore is a graham cracker, marshmallow, and peice of choc. then a graham cracker again.. you make a little sand. maybe you guys call it something different.. idk.. lol.. Today is another beautiful day out.. so happy yesterday is over and Im now looking to the future... :) and it looks bright...summer is here...yay

going to town shopping.. looking for a new pool maybe and some birthday things for my daughters second bday.. so excited, hopefully be preg by then.. :)

TTC front is going good here too.. hoping to come right back at it with another bfp.. day14 and another high.. so thats great.. dtd last night, well 12 oclock so I guess this morning.. lol.. just waiting for that peak..

have a great sunday..


----------



## babydustcass

never heard of that before Logan but it sounds yummy!!


----------



## DrGomps

cass, s'mores are a very traditional american snack during camping.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ohhh they are so yummy!! You can make them in the microwave, too! :)

So... I left my VBS meeting because I was supposed to fill out forms to be a volunteer and they asked for three personal references of non-relatives who go to that church and I don't have any because I don't know anyone! I'm really shy, and the church is massive. The few people I know, I don't know their first and last names and they probably don't know mine. So I gave up. I hate being so shy. :(
Tomorrow is my big appt. Trying not to worry, but I have a feeling the dr is going to say I have the worst cm she's ever seen or something. :wacko: Ugh.
Guess I'm just kind of down today. Went and had a huge piece of cake and that helped some. But my neck is killing me, and that's not making my mood any better. Nor does it make me want to dtd tomorrow morning. And dh can't rub it. He's always too rough 'cause he thinks that's better, but it hurts me. Sigh.


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear your having a down day.. Jen.. excited to hear how your appt goes tomorrow.. what time do you go.. good luck and will be thinking of you..

Yes Cassie.. a yummy treat for camping, campfires.. or microwave fun.. you roast the marshmallow and put it on choc. in between two pieces of a graham cracker.. Im sure there are plenty of snacks you eat that I have also never heard of.. :)

As for me.. Just went shopping.. got myself a new top, and a new swimming suit top.. gotta get some shorts yet.. but happy to have half of it bought.. for our vacation in sept. also got a picture frame and wall decal for my daughters room.. so had a nice day... :) Was quite warm out too so played outside when we got home.. hoping for a peak tom. so we will see... talk to you all tomorrow..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, what kind of wall decal??? What is Mckenna's room theme?? 

Jen, sorry your neck is killing you. YOu have to have references in the church?? Could you mention the people who you do the nursery with?? Or some of the parents??


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Jen, good luck tomorrow!! Look forward to seeing the results...CM can easily be changed.


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea-its a tree with some cute little birds..

Her room is the disney princesses... I may end up putting in downstairs in the play area of the basement.. not sure yet.. I got two.. one is the tree.. and the other was animals, a giraffe, elephant monkey etc.. for if we have a boy.. cuz it matches the bedding I got on clearance at walmart..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies. hope everyone is doing well.. just scanned over everything i missed..

Jen, hope the appt goes well tomorrow, keep us posted..

AFM, still waiting on AF.. Hopefully it'll be here soon.. Just got done watching a movie with DH & going to bed soon.. 5 days of work, my SIL's high school graduation ceremony & dinner is Thursday night... Surprise party for her Friday night & then a float down on Saturday! I think I told you all that we all take floats & tubes & float down the river (ice cold water!) to the head spring (where the water bubbles up out of the earth), we do it twice a year.. One this coming weekend & one in September.. Can't wait, there is going to be like 150 friends & family there! :)


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, sounds like so much fun!! Wish that bitch would just get here so you could start over. Ugh!!!

Hows everyone else doing today?? Logan, bet you will have your peak!! :D Jen, good luck today at the post coital!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!! 
Logan, hopefully you got your peak today. :thumbup:
Ysa, the float down sounds like soooo much fun!! Makes me eager for summer... it's been pretty warm here lately, but not consistently. 

My neck still hurts. :( When I was in college, it started hurting like this over spring break and it only got better when I let my roommate who was an athletic trainer work on it (which was awesome!) and went to the dr and got an anti-inflammatory and muscle relaxers (which were awesome but made me totally loopy). Hopefully some tylenol and stretching will do the trick this time. 
Temp is holding steady, though I thought maybe it would go up today... Oh, well, maybe today is o day. I did take my temp at 5 instead of 6, but that didn't seem to affect anything. 
Of course we dtd this morning since my post coital is today at 10:15. Oh, joy. But Andrea, like you said, the cm problem is easily treated, so if there's a problem, I hope it's that. I just have this fear that there are going to be like NO living, moving :spermy: in there. 
Can they tell under the microscope whether they're boys or girls, or do they all look the same? Maybe by how fast they're swimming? I hope I get to see. My dad's gf just told me to ask the dr if I can see, but I'd feel stupid. 
I hope everything is okay and this is our month. I guess as long as it's either fine or something easily treatable, that's okay. But if it's a :spermy: problem, we may be in trouble. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, DH could always fix his little swimmer problem by not smoking and taking more vitamins... I know a girl on here whose DH had a terrible SA and then he quit and they fell pregnant not long after...it unfortunately ended in miscarraige...but still...smoking can make a difference.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know... I wish he would... he was taking vitamins, but I don't know if he is still taking them or if they're just sitting on his shelf. He is smoking less because now he rolls his own and the box he has only fits 18 instead of 20. At least it's saving us money. But I wish he would quit. His dad was in the hospital at Christmastime and was pretty sick (I think maybe it was pneumonia? I forget). But when they released him, he was on oxygen and they told him no smoking. And now it's been five months and he's still not smoking. When we go see him, he seems so much healthier. It's amazing. He probably smoked for 40 years and after five months smoke-free, it's already made a difference. 
I'm hoping it'll be an inspiration for DH, but not so far.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, appt went well. :spermy: are alive and well!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: 
Now I have to go back in two weeks for an ultrasound, and then possibly a laparoscopy, to check for endometriosis, scar tissue, or a tubal blockage. Ugh. NOT something I really want to do. I mean, an ultrasound isn't a big deal, but I don't want surgery. Hoping it happens before that. 
My appt is on the 21st, and I'll be on cd 30. I guess we're just gonna do our best to catch the eggy this time and be prego by my appt. 
My personal theory is that there's no endometriosis, scar tissue, or blockage and it's just taking a long time. And maybe I wasn't o'ing the first few cycles. :shrug:
But yay for happy, swimming :spermy:!! (Well, she didn't say if they looked happy. But I'm guessing they were.)


----------



## DrGomps

Yay!! for happy swimming :spermy: :yipee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What happened to your siggy? Now it's all s t r e t c h e d o u t !!!


----------



## DrGomps

hahaa...I got into trouble for it being to big, again!!...so had to change it!! :dohh:
There is no reason to suspect endometriosis or any scar tissue right?? my money is on it just taking longer...there is a girl on here who had the lacroscopy done and it turns out she was pregnant during the surgery!! And bean survived!! she is just a little bit behind me!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'll have to google endometriosis, but I don't know why I would have it... Scar tissue, I suppose, could be possible due to my c-section? 
Good to know that a little bean can survive if surgery is necessary... If I have to have it, I'll have to do some research on exactly what they'll do... I'm surprised they didn't make sure she wasn't pregnant before they did it. I wonder what day they'll want to do it, if it has to correspond with a certain cycle day or if they'll just schedule it after the ultrasound. Hopefully they won't find anything abnormal on the ultrasound. But at least I'm not worried about that part.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Endometriosis is generally painful, hopefully it's not that though..

AF is here! CD 1!! whooo hooo!! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

I would think you would know if you had endometriosis. It involves alot of bleeding and pain. 

Yay Ysatis!!


----------



## truthbtold

Great News Ladies! Great to see AF and the soliders swimming!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I don't have a lot of bleeding and pain. Well, I could've believed it maybe when I was a teenager. I used to have to take cd 1 off school all the time. I'd cramp so bad I curled up on the floor and I used to have to wear two pads at a time. 
But in my 20's there was very little pain and a lot less bleeding. Still maybe more than most, but not bad. 
And the last 10 cycles since coming off bcp, I wouldn't say that they've been bad. So... probably not endometriosis. 

Ysa, if we all get bfp's this cycle, you'll be due about two weeks after me and Logan! And Stacey... where's Stacey been??


----------



## Sun_Flower

YAY Ysa, that's such good news, now the fun can begin :D xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

If I get a BFP this cycle & O when i'm should, my EDD would be 3/11, if I O a little later, and then go overdue, I could actually have my baby on my b-day! I so hope that it happns this cycle!


----------



## lilrojo

So happy everything went well for you Jen.. yay for happy swimmers...

No no peak yet.. another high.. oh well another day, maybe tomorrow..

Yay Ysa, so happy she has finally showed up and you can move on.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha so I just got off the phone with my mom and I totally told her about my post-coital exam and having a possible ultrasound and laparoscopy and how I'm hoping I'll just be pregnant instead. 
It was so weird (almost) talking to my mom about sex. She and I never really had "the talk" and she's the kind of lady you would think never even knew sex existed except that she has kids. 
Awkward. :blush: :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha so I just got off the phone with my mom and I totally told her about my post-coital exam and having a possible ultrasound and laparoscopy and how I'm hoping I'll just be pregnant instead.
> It was so weird (almost) talking to my mom about sex. She and I never really had "the talk" and she's the kind of lady you would think never even knew sex existed except that she has kids.
> Awkward. :blush: :haha:

:rofl: those kind of conversations are always awkward!! 

Looks like things are looking up for the stc. Ysatis, hope you get pregnant soon with your forever baby! Hopefully the metformin does the trick..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone!! 
*crickets*
So quiet around here lately!! 
So, it's 9:30 am here and still looks like 9:30 at night. It's storming and really eerie outside. I have all the lights on. Creepy. 
Still no temp rise this morning, though I dreamt I had one. Signed into ff this morning to find a bonus 5 free days of vip!! Woohoo!!! When I get that, I always write down all the projected fertile days, af days, etc... Anyway, so it said my predicted o day was yesterday, but I'm pretty sure that didn't happen. I am determined to dtd today and tomorrow, assuming my temp goes up tomorrow. 
I really want to o sooner than later because the earlier I o, the more dpo I'll be at my u/s appt and the more likely they would be to see something...


----------



## DrGomps

they may be able to see thickening of the uterus...hard to see much of anything in pregnancy until 5weeks when the gestational sac forms..
Where is everyone?? hello??

I have my 4th prenatal appt tomorrow...really dont' like those...those I definitely gained less weight then previous appts...even though I am so much bigger :shrug: 6 days until my next scan!! kicks are getting stronger...totally love it!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... so you have a prenatal appt tomorrow but the scan isn't the same day? That's so weird. I always had scans right there at my dr's office. 

Maybe if they can't see anything in the u/s, I'll just have to poas before I go. I dunno. According to ff, it'll be 2 days before af... I just might have to break my own rules and test early this cycle.


----------



## DrGomps

I go to a separate facility for the scans...they have machines in the doctors office but they aren't as good.


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies...

How are you all today...

Jen-fxed we o soon and get our forever babies...

Andrea-good luck and have fun at the appt.. scans are always the most fun but the rest in needed.. lol

AFM-cd16 and like yesterday another high.. this peak sure is taking forever... lol.. but i do normally ovulate on days 20-21 so I guess my mc didnt do much for me... but cause me more heartbreak.. just waiting on o day.. and still dtd.. we have furniture coming tom. for our basement Im excited... the end is in sight.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I'm waiting right along with you. :thumbup:
My cm is just watery today, though... So maybe I did o yesterday and just haven't had a temp rise yet? I dunno. 
When do we get to see pictures of this basement? I'm excited for you to see it finished, even if DD won't care much yet. You probably have toys everywhere (we do!) and it would be so nice to have one centralized place.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Jen.. seems like thats all you do is wait.. wait to o.. then wait for a bfp or af to show.. then it all starts over.. A few more days for me.. not long now.. by the weekend.. the the 2ww will start.. blah.. or well after that I will either be preg again or getting my tests done..

So a us is whats next for you too..

I tried to upload a pic the other day but it didnt work.. so will try again once the furniture is down there.. and yes toys everywhere... my dd likes to takes things all over with her so no matter what there is a toy of some sort in every room..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, don't think you will have a high for another 5 days...you got to have that peak soon, I just know it!! 

I hate the waiting game..now I feel like I am waiting for baby to be bigger so I can meet her on the outside...


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea-I should have my peak in 4 days.. then it automatically gives you another peak followed by a high.. just waiting it out.. and having sex.. 

you still have a while before your meet and greet.. but it will fly by.. it did for me when I was preg with my daughter.. especially when you get to the end.. it seems to drag but its not.. just enjoy being pregnant and the all the sleep you can get.. whenever you want.. cuz number 2 wont be soo easy.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Logan, number two _isn't_ easy, is it? I wish I'd known how hard it would be. I would've just skipped the bcp and gone right on trying for #2. 
I saw the Duggars on TV this morning and I was just soooo jealous! Not that I want nineteen kids or anything, but still. Serves me right for going on the stupid pill. 

So, since taking my prenatals again these last few days, I am feeling so much better. I have so much more energy! I don't know where it's coming from, but it's really nice. But they still taste gross. I remember that the longer you take them, the less you mind the taste. I'm not there yet. 

Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow. BDing tonight, I hope. Other than that, nothing new here. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Tonight is our night off.. haha so funny to sit here and talk about sex.. and when were having it... lol.. we dtd last night.. and again tom night.. hopefully soon a peak..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, pretty funny... but it's not like locker room talk! This is scientific!! :haha:
Maybe we're not bding tonight... I was half asleep and dh came in and was like, "What?" and went back outside. And I'm so tired I don't even care. And my cm is drying up... so I think maybe I o'd yesterday even though my temp didn't go up today. 
:shrug:
It's almost 11 and I've had a long day and frankly I'm too tired to care. :)
Going to be 98 tomorrow and sunny. Already made plans to go swimming at my mom's. Have a good night, ladies!


----------



## Traskey

98!!!

Sheesh that's hot!

Glad that DHs swimmers are all good. Fingers crossed for your tests.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tracey, you've lost 55 lbs?? That's awesome!! :wohoo: What an accomplishment. :)

Good morning, everyone! 
Dh woke me up to dtd this morning, so that was good... and temp is up. :thumbup: BUT it could be because we dtd around 5, then I fell back asleep and woke up at 6 and took my temp. But I'll ignore that and just take it. I'm ready for the tww already.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, you are probably already in the 2WW. Fx'ed!!! Speaking of all this sex talk...DH and I haven't in quite awhile and TBH...not really in the mood as of late...to tired, nauseous...just want to cuddle. Frustrating the hell out of him!! Whats happening to me??? I used to always have a crazy libido?!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think it's the norm to see a change in libido during pregnancy. I think my interest went up a little during 2nd tri, but dh was having none of it. 
Wonder why you're still nauseous. It's not a lot, is it? 

I am probably 1 dpo today. If I get high temps tomorrow and Friday, I'll get crosshairs for yesterday. Figures, since we didn't bd yesterday. Out of ten cycles, only once have we bd _on_ o day. :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

I wouldn't worry too much. Your chances of conception on O day are much lower than the days leading up to it. I think it's only 5% if I remember rightly.

Andrea, I think all the pg girls have had very little interest in sex, from what they've said in their journals. It's gone right out the window ;)


----------



## babydustcass

hey dudettes! how is everyone doing!

Jen, woo hoo for the 2WW! Hope its a fast one for you!!! Swim spermies swiiiim get the eggy and eggy stick!! 

I took some pictures of my bump, its finally a bump that is there ALL the time :D no bloat! I love it! just want it to grow even more but I wish my back bump would stop growing cos I sure im finding I cant button up my pants now, cos either my bump is in the way or my ass is... !

Have the scan tomorrow, omg I am so excited!!! Cant wait to see who is right!?????

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF1868.jpg


----------



## Traskey

OMG Cass, you look fabulous. No hiding the fact that you are pregnant :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG Cass that's a gorgeous bump! I'm so jealous, I have like, no bump at all I just look overweight, not pregnant :( xx


----------



## DrGomps

wow cass, great bump!! guess it really is true that second time mums get bumps faster!! yours looks bigger then mine!!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

not sure if there is any change, but my linea nigra is getting darker.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1803.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1822.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1809.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1807.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1827.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow ladies, lovley bumps!!! Cassie, I can't believe how 'bumpy' yours looks at 16 wks! it's gorgeous! :)


----------



## Traskey

Wow Andrea, looks bigger to me. More rounded at the top!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yea, looks like Josephine is higher up in the tummy! can't believe how far along you ladies are!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... 
Hope your all doing well..

Yay for the 2ww Jen.. I will only be a few days behind ya... :)

Cass-beautiful bump... cant wait for mine... for the second time around..

Andrea-yep more rounder... so cute..

Ysa-how are you.. af isn't too bad is she..

AFM-cd17 and another damn high.. ugh.. where is this peak.. waiting 3 more days is it.. ugh.. show yourself already.. haha..though the lh line is becoming more and more noticeable.. so should be soon.. :)just gotta keep at keepin at it..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AF hasn't picked up too much as far as flow goes, but it has turned bright red & I'm getting really crampy! :( So it's probably going to pick up in the flow deptartment & be unbearably painful by the weekend! What am I complaining for, at least it's finally here.. Just have to take some pain killers & I'll get through it.. Thank god for tampons or else I'd have to be sitting this weekend out! And that's just not an option


----------



## lilrojo

I know what you mean.. you hate to have af but your so happy to finally have it so you can get back to ttc.. and I think we would all be lost without tampons.. lol... I figured out that I wouldnt have af for my vaca in sept. if Im not preg yet... so that made me happy was a bit worried.. a waterpark with af.. blah.. Hopefully she will be gone in a flash..


----------



## babydustcass

ahhh yippeee Ysa, AF is here! I bet that was a relief! Take some pain tabs to ease the cramps! 

Thanks girls, I cant believe my bump either, wasn't like this with George! But I am enjoying it :D I desperately need to go shopping for more clothes though, all my trousers do not fit apart from leggings and one pair of stretchy jeans that were bigger to start with. 

logan, hope you get your peak soon! where is she!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, your bump is awesome! I love it!!! So... do we know? Is it pink or is it blue??!! 

Raych, don't worry about it-- Andrea only just popped a week or two ago, and Cass is a 2nd time mum, so they've got a bit of a head start. I'm sure yours will be equally as bumpin' in a week or two!! 

As far as vacays, life was so much easier on the pill. You could plan things, you know? Now, depending on if my cycle is 29 days or 36 or whatever, who knows when AF will be here? We're not going on an extended trip this year, but we do want to do some waterpark stuff. I figure we'll plan to go sometime in July or August and then narrow it down as it gets closer and I know. Especially since I don't do tampons. But please, please, please let AF stay away!!! 

I don't even know if I'm in the tww yet. Today I had more ewcm and I thought I felt o pain on the left side when I was in the pool. I was just thinking it must've come yesterday and I was so busy I didn't notice it. But now I'm thinking maybe today was o day and my temp this a.m. was a fluke. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:dohh: 
Cassie's appointment is _tomorrow_. 
I hate time zones. 
:blush:


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies 

sozz ive been mia but im back :happydance::happydance:
ive had no internet at home and work has bees hetic

weve had the offer excepted on the house and mortgage gone through 

no more news on my job :growlmad:

dh and i have decided to sit this month out untill i get some news hopfully il have some interveiws by the end of the month so can try again next month althou im sure i od on fri/sat/sun and the deed was done sat lol but im going to try not to stress

yasa yay for af soo happy for you 

cas ur bump is lovley and andrea ur glowing 


jen glad to no ds friends arent swimming in circles xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... so furniture is in and it looks great.. now just gotta do some finishing touches and then i will try to upload pics.. if it will let me.. it doesnt like me anymore.. lol.. I have been having lots of ewcm the last few days.. so know o day is coming..

Jen really you dont do tampons.. thats crazy.. I didnt for the longest time.. and I really only use them during the day.. I love them.. used to hate them.. 

Stacey-we have missed you and are happy you are back... Hopefully you hear some good news on the job front soon... maybe a ntnp cycle is what you need..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Nope, never tried them... when I was a teenager, I was scared by all the talk about toxic shock syndrome... I guess it still kind of worries me, although all I really know about it is that you get it from using tampons? :shrug:
And I _used_ to be weirded out by the thought of putting something _in there_... although I guess that ship has sailed... :blush:
Eh, maybe I'll give them a try. I'd probably be too freaked out to try going in water or something, though... eek!

Yay for furniture!! So the basement is basically done, right? 
I hope you get that peak soon. You're probably getting tired of bding... I know I am!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen - I don't do tampons either. Not sure why, I bet they're easier and stuff but to begin with I was the same as you - worried I'd forget and get toxic shock or something, and then I just never tried. Maybe when everything's settled down after baby I might give them a go, but I'm be the same - too scared to go swimming or anything with them!

I go back to work tomorrow, ugh. I know it's awful but now I know they're getting rid of me I just want to say 'screw you' and get on with my life. Got annual leave booked next friday and the monday after though and I'm damn well taking it, don't care if I've only just got back - going to visit my mum and family. Then got another 6 days booked in July as we're going down to Cornwall with family for a break - I'll probably have to take a couple of those days unpaid but I'm taking them - got the holiday booked and everything!. Worked out that I've got 28 working days left, so I'll just have to count them down. Fair enough when work is over it means that I won't be earning and I'll be stressed trying to work things out, but I just want it over now, you know? It's really hard to put effort and commitment into a company that has none in you :S


----------



## babydustcass

Ladies it's a ....GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh my god cassie, I am so happy for you!! yay for team pink!! I bet aston is pissed!! hehehe.


----------



## babydustcass

Haha he's happy too! He was convinced it was a boy but loved the idea of having a girl too! He just has to be different and disagree with me over it hehe xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for a girl!!!!!!!!!!!
Hahaha I bet Aston is pissed! He was all boys rule, girls drool. But you needed a girl to even things up. Yay!! :wohoo: 

Rachel, the job thing has to be stressful... I hope it all works out for you... maybe you could do something working from home until after Dot is born? Try not to stress. :hugs:

AFM... I really don't know if I o'd yesterday or the day before... My temp was up yesterday but it's back down today. I think it's still above where my coverline would be, though... argh. 
Even with the little bit of confusion, it's still better than not temping. Hopefully we'll dtd tonight just to cover the bases.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, congrats! :happydance:

Jen, I bet as long as your temp stays above 97.9 that you'll get crosshairs. Your chart for 2/19, you got your crosshairs on CD17, had a huge rise on CD18 & your temp dropped .5 degrees on CD19, same as this month. you should play with your chart to see what it does. But I think you probably O'd on CD16.


----------



## DrGomps

BOO! JEn, sorry your temps are being weird!!

LoL...Cassie, Aston sounds playful!! But all daddies love to have a little girl!! I am totally a daddy's girl...Steve worries that he will be puddy in little Josephines Hand!! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG Cass that's so amazing! *big huge hugs* one of each, bet you're so happy :) 3wks 4 days till my gender scan :)

xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, do you have a feeling about what your having??

Cass, does this pregnancy feel different then when you were pregnant with George?? Do you have names yet for a girl!! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ever since I've been pregnant I've thought Dot was a girl, no real reason just a feeling. We'll see though. As long as the baby is healthy and happy that's all that matters, I have no real preference :)


----------



## DrGomps

I can see you having a girl! You could call her dottie!! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol we'd be on a bit of a STC Team Pink roll if I'm having a girl too, lol!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Hope your all well..

Yay cassie for a girl... that is so exciting.. a little princess... the best..

Jen-hope your temps sort out for you so you get your crosshairs...

Ysa-how is af treating you.. not too bad i hope..

Andrea-never heard is the foot is all healed up.. hope your doing well..

Rachel-hope your doing well.. and yay for gender scan soon.. hope all the crap with your job works itself out soon.. no need to be stressed... Hugs..

Stacey-hope your doing ok..

AFM-well, I finally got my peak this morning... yay... and it came 2-3 days early.. so excited... we also dtd last night.. at like 12... so prob go again tom morning and tom night.. and that will be that.. back into the 2ww soon..


----------



## babydustcass

ah thank you girls, i couldnt be happier! We didnt really have a preference, any baby will do haha, but now we know we are having a girl it just seems to perfect! A little Princess!

Here she is


https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/BABYBOND_6.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/BABYBOND_7.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/BABYBOND_5.jpg

Potty shot!

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/BABYBOND_1.jpg

She didnt really want to show her face and kept hiding but at least she didnt cross her legs hehe! 

Andrea, it has been different i suppose, i didnt have morning sickness with George and I did this time. I have gained weight too, quite quickly compared to last time and its all around my hips and bump plus my boobs have gotten HUGE already> WOOO hope they stay haha!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, that would be amazing if the STC was all team :pink: but don't think that will be the case...Logan are you hoping for a boy this time?? 

Cass, she is beautiful!! so precious!! love the 3D pics!! I definitely am going to go in again for more 3D shots!! I am addicted to seeing my Josephine!!

Also, today I felt her!! I was actually the moderator in a seminar and had my hand on my stomach and felt her kick! They are getting stronger!! I kept getting distracted by the busy baby in my stomach!! :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Im really to the point to where I dont care what baby is.. yes I would love a boy so I can enjoy one of each.. but I love my little girl more than anything.. and know I would love whatever just as much.. we want 3 kids.. 2 girls and one boy... :) dont care what order they come...

I just want a sticky bean.. 

Hopefully in the making... :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Afternoon, all!! 
Ysa-- hey, you're right! I did have a dip at 2 dpo on the 2/19 cycle. I wonder why... but that gives me hope. Maybe I'm 2 dpo today. If my temp stays at 98.1 or above for the next two days, I'll get crosshairs on cd 16. Yay!! 

Rachel, what did I guess for you? Boy? I don't remember. It would be a real Team Pink roll... which means the rest of us have to get our bfp's to add some Team Blue and Team Green!! 

Logan, yay for peak!! 

I'm starting to get that hopeful feeling... argh. I hate that feeling. That feeling lies to me! I really might test early this time. I never plan to, but it would be nice knowing when I go to the dr for my u/s if I'm def. _not_ preg. Of course, if I got a bfp, I'd call and cancel and schedule my first prenatal appt instead!! I'm just so tired of waiting.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Jen the basement is about done yay

ETA-thanks and yay for you being in the 2ww..


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats on your Peak! Hope you catch your eggy Logan.

Good Luck Jen hope you caught the eggy.

Cass congrats on team pink. Those are great pictures.


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Cass on baby being a girl. Love the scan pics, they are amazing!

Logan, congratulations on the peak. Go catch that eggy :dance:

Andrea, yay for feeling Josephine kick, must be a fab feeling.

:hugs: for everyone else, waiting or on af. Evil :witch:


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Logan!! So glad its happening a bit earlier!! Fx'ed you got that egg!!! 

You too Jen...hope before your scan you get that :bfp: will your doctor test you?? Because I know its hard to see anything except thickening of the uterus at this stage.


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Logan!! So glad its happening a bit earlier!! Fx'ed you got that egg!!! 

You too Jen...hope before your scan you get that :bfp: will your doctor test you?? Because I know its hard to see anything except thickening of the uterus at this stage.

Ericka, how are you doing??? sickness???


Tracey, getting closer to your appt!! :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

I think I get sick every other day so by my science everytime I get a HCG increase I get sick lol today is a so so day. Counting down until the second tri.


----------



## lilrojo

so what are you ladies planning for your births.... medicated or all natural?


----------



## babydustcass

Just gas and air for me please! I hate needles so a spinal is out lol I would live to have Some time in a birthing pool too like last time and hopefully after my waters have broken so that I can perhaps proceed with anwater birth In comfort, last time I had to get out as my waters broke in the pool and there was gross claret everywhere ew! I just hope this time everything goes alot faster as last time I was in established labour for 36 hrs, I could put up with everything except the exhaustion again. I dont really remember too much of the final few hours and birth to be honest because I fell asleep in-between contractions and woke with each and then dropped off again lol. I would love to have no pain relief but I think it's sensible to be open to whats available if you need it.


----------



## Sun_Flower

As I've never experienced labour I'm not ruling anything out - if it helps with the pain, I'll try it! The only thing I'm not too keen on the idea of is pethadine - as it apparently removes you from the pain and makes you feel really out of it - NOT a sensation I would enjoy at all. But who knows, when I'm in the middle of labour I'll probably say yes to anything!


----------



## sept10

just a quick hello ladies as one week in to our holiday here in florida!

haven't had time to read up and catch up on all the posts but i hope you are all doing well!!

Cassie - a girl!! congrats!!!

Well we're enjoying our holiday but its had a few hairy moments..its so hot here I have had a few times where i've felt a bit dizzy and dehydrated despite trying to stay out of the sun and drink lots...and of course its been no rollorcoster rides for me so i'm designated bag holder and photographer most of the time but theres still plenty to do and see!! 
also the food here is so different have no idea what i'm eating half the time...but hopefully little belly is doing ok...in the 6th week now...still feeling surreal bout the whole thing...felt a bit nauseous yesterday but think that might have had to do with the heat more then anything else.... 

Well hopefully by the time i get back jen/logan will be testing and getting BFPs...fx'd for stacey and Ysa too

Take Care

xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, glad you are having a fun time in Florida...I love roller coasters...but haven't been at an amusement par since pregnant so havent had to sit out on them...hopefully you don't get too bad MS. 

I think I am going to try and do it au naturale...but not closing the door on anything...we will see how I feel!!

SO today was nearly 100 and I had to work in the cell culture room where the ac is broke!! :dohh: really unpleasant...but now its thunder and rain...hopefully that brings down the humidy. Its 8:15pm and just finished my experiments...another late night, but lots of neurons so lots of progress on my experiments...looking forward to going home and relaxing...Ferdinand gets scared during T-storms so I should go comfort him.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Sarah, try to take care of yourself!! Designated bag holder... you should be designated put your feet up and relax-er. 

I'm not sure if the dr will test me at my appt. I wonder if they always test everyone-- they always take a urine sample-- even last time when I was cd 15 and clearly wouldn't be pregnant, they took a urine sample. Goodness knows why. But that's why I plan to test before I go, maybe the day before. I can say it will depend on how I feel, but you all _know_ I'll be feeling pregnant by 14 dpo. :wacko:
So, while I'm on the subject, funny story about last time I went to the dr. They always give you a little cup and they put a sticky note on the lid with your name on it. And as I was finishing and putting the lid on my sample, the sticky fell off. And into the toilet. :dohh: It was stuck to the inside of the bowl, so I peeled it off and tried to dry it with some TP... then the restroom had an air hand dryer, so I held it under there. It was _mostly_ dry when I stuck it back on the lid... but the lab tech might've known. :blush: Only to me do these things happen.


----------



## lilrojo

Yes you should andrea.. go comfort your little kitty.. :) get some rest and relax.. 

Happy to hear your having fun in FL sarah.. stay hydrated and enjoy all the food.. :)

Yes, Im also going all natural.. with my daughter I made it to seven cm then got some meds.. but it hurt so flippin bad anyways.. so want to do it all natural.. i ended up tearing really bad with her so hope the next time will be different...

So wont be on much tomorrow.. till later in the day.. so hope you all have a great day.. talk to you tomorrow sometime.. :) sex for me in the am and hope to catch this eggy

Jen that is so funny...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

yay Jen for crosshairs!! Your story about the sticker falling into the toilet made me laugh...I think I would ask for another one!! :haha:

Yay for the 2 WW....stacey where are you in your cycle?? 

Ysatis, has the flow lightened??? Hope you have a great time this weekend!! 

I know tracey just got a visit from the :witch: 

Cant believe we have only 5 ladies TTC....come on girlies!! Catch that egg!!! before you know it we will be a pregnancy group!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I thought about it. But I was going to have to fish it out of the toilet anyway... and if I asked for another one, there would be _questions_...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay for crosshairs Jen!

Andrea, AF has gotten heavier!! It's been like 5 days now, and it's getting heavier & (tmi) a little clotty & I feel very uncomfortable! :( hopefully I don't have to deal with cramps tomorrow..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hot flashes are back. Boo. 

Ysa, hope AF lightens up for you and the cramps stay away. Stupid witch has the worst timing...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know!! It sucks, but oh well.. Keeping my FX'ed tht I don't have to be uncomfortable with cramps all day. Sitting the float don out is not an option! I've invited my cousin up who has never been on one, and there will be just too many people going to sit it out! :) I'm honestly not looking forward to FREEZING cold water, but you get over it within a few minutes.. hopefully the suns out so we can get some tans! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That sounds awesome. I'm sooooo jealous right now. Haha especially with my hot flashes, I'm dying to get in some water! We've been swimming twice already at my mom's, though, and hopefully we'll keep it up all summer. 

Can't wait 'til we get to go to the waterpark!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

swimming is a really good way to excersize! And I LOVE waterparks! We have one here called Wet-N-Wild, it's awesome :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha it would be a good way to exercise... except that so far, I end up getting out of the pool and going for fast food because I am _famished _afterwards!!


----------



## DrGomps

I love swimming and water parks...want to go do something in the sun but its supposed to rain all weekend!!!

Ysatis, sorry its getting heavier...no fun!! :hugs:

AFM...I just saw my belly move!! there is a living baby inside making her presence known!! :cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, she's quite an active little girl, isn't she? 

Just got my bill for the post-coital. $68.00. About half what I expected, so I guess I'll take it. Hopefully they can bill the u/s in such a way as to get insurance to pay it. Or better yet, I'll be pregnant by then!!! (Another reason I want to poas before the u/s. If I was pregnant and didn't know it, it would be a waste of money.)


----------



## Traskey

Andrea, how cool seeing your belly move. Before long they'll be a hand or foot poking out :)

Jen, congrats on the cross hairs :)

Ysa, hope the :witch: heads out soon.

It's been freezing and miserable here today and forecast all weekend. 15 Celsius which I think is in the 50s F. Too blooming cold for June :grr:

:hug: for all and everyone I have missed x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your doing well.. I have not been up to too much.. had a busy morning with my sister and mom.. and my sisters kids.. went garage saling and found a few good deals.. then went to town and did some shopping.. got a nice father's day gift for my dh and a new pool...

CD19 and the second peak.. we dtd this morning and will again tonight.. maybe tom night too we will see.. pretty sure I have already o'ed but who knows... so the 2ww starts for me tomorrow.. yay..

Jen-yay for crosshairs.. and the 2ww im in it with you...:)

Ysa-hope af lightens up for you tomorrow.. and hope you have a great time.. sounds fab..

Andrea-its amazing isnt it.. when you actually see the movement.. just wait till you see a foot shape.. lol.. its great.. 

Hi Tracey-sorry the witch got you again.. 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for the 2ww!! 
I totally might test in six days. Why the heck not?


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, sounds lovely!! love garage selling...what are you doing for McKenna's B-day?? 

Jen, do it!!! You know you wanna!! hehehe.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Andrea's the little devil on your shoulder Jen... mind you I think we all are, definitely test then!

I'm updating Dot's scrapbook, I've started writing him/ her (although I typed her and had to go back and edit - weird) letters every 2 weeks - one at 12, one at 14, one at 16, and I'll keep going until he/ she is born. Going to visit family down south next weekend so looking forward to that, spending this weekend tidying the house as my aunt is doing a house-swap with me that weekend so her family can use my house as a base for a mini holiday type thing. What's everyone else got planned for the weekend?


----------



## DrGomps

Rach, I think dot is a girl too!!! whens your scan date again?? 

so today I am going to get a prenatal massage!!! TOmorrow going to finally meet my friend's baby who was born in april!! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

My scan is the 4th of July :) xxx


----------



## DrGomps

I can definitely remember that date...independence from you brits!! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I probably _will_ test way early, thanks to all this peer pressure! Although when I wrote that, I actually meant seven days. I was thinking I was 4 dpo when I was 3. Six days from _today_ I'll prob test... 

Rachel, that's so sweet, writing Dot letters. Something s/he'll have forever. :)

Meant to get to the gym today but never got around to it (they only have babysitting up 'till noon). Instead, I'm cleaning and organizing. Little embryo, I'm getting the house ready for you, whenever you decide to show up!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. im now 1dpo.. yay.. the 2ww has begun.. hoping we caught it straight away.. but if not at least we have a plan for after.. we will see in a week.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Are you gonna test in a week? I was gonna test in six days, but if you're going to test in seven, I can wait and test at the same time... 

I'm just a little concerned 'cause my libido is still up somewhat... but I really think I already o'd. I mean, even FF says so, and it's never so cooperative with me! Can increased libido be an early pregnancy symptom? (Don't lie to me. You have my permission to slap me out of it.)


----------



## Traskey

:dust: for you ladies in the 2WW. Hope this is a lucky cycle for you xx


----------



## lilrojo

No Jen, I think I will wait and test in about 9-10 days.. then I will be 10-11dpo.. should know by then.. then if not I have my appt for a us and bloodwork on the 28th.. we will see.. did a quickie today so I know we did all that we could.. now its back the waiting game.. 

Hope you had fun today Ysa, and af wasnt too mean...

Talk to you all later..


----------



## DrGomps

Whats everyone up to today?? I am going to limp (despite the craziness of the puerto rican day parade) into the city for brunch and finally meet my friends 2 month old daughter!! Then pick out our crib and watch X-men with DH and have a nice dinner just the two of us.


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds lovley Andrea.. not up to much.. going to pick up our new tv.. we got it on clearance from walmart and had to have them hold it.. cuz my suv was full.. so going to get it today.. thats about it for me.. my dh is gonna mow.. and then i need to do laundry.. thats it..


----------



## sspencer99

hey hey ladies how are we today 

my bobbies have been very sore the last time they were like that was when i was briefley preggo 

if i am trust it to be the month were not trying lol 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck stacey fxed for the rest of us to get our sticky babies...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies. Nothing new here. 
DH and I had a stupid fight this morning because he wanted to dtd and I didn't. Grrr. So he ran out and wouldn't answer his phone. Men. :wacko: Anyway, we went to our niece's open house and that's about it. 
As for symptoms, nothing abnormal for the tww. 
Stacey, hope it's your lucky month!!


----------



## lilrojo

yes Jen men are quite frustrating.. well we got our new tv.. and went about doing some things in the house.. like laundry and dh mowed.. and we went to turn it on after getting it set up and it wouldnt turn on.. what a pile, so we returned it.. now we have to find a different one.. so annoying.. but anywhoo.. will talk to you all tomorrow..


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry to hear about your fight...men. Logan, you must show us pics of your living room renovation!!

Scan in half an hour!! woohoo! oh and we got a crib...


https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Shelby-Changer-Espresso-Cherry/dp/B001P24VB6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Traskey

Oh that is a gorgeous crib Andrea! Lucky Josephine :)

Stacey, :dust: for you that the sore boobs are a good sign this cycle. 

Jen, sorry you and DH had a fight. Hope he is out of his mood by the time he comes home. 

Logan, bummer about the tv. It's a pain having to set it all up again :hugs:

AFM, I am now officially eligible for NHS funded IVF. My BMI is under 30. If it were private you can have IVF at a heavier weight (back in Januray) but the lower BMI is a requirement and has to be done. Looking forward now to our appointment with the FS on the 7th.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, what a bummer about the TV. Grrrr. 

Andrea, the crib is beautiful! I love the dark wood. Good luck at your scan!! Woohoo!! 

AFM... nothing new. Same old stupid tww symptoms as always. Really not getting hopeful about this cycle. Oh, and I'm really really dizzy this morning. I think I might be getting sick. Ugh. Still wanting to poas soon! 

How is everyone else doing?? Quiet around here...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Tracey!! :happydance: How exciting. You must be so happy. :)


----------



## Traskey

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yay, Tracey!! :happydance: How exciting. You must be so happy. :)

Yep, I am super happy thanks :happydance: I pay a large chunk of my salary to the NHS each month so it's great to be able to use it. Made it in time before the age cut off too of starting treatment before 40. I'm still dieting as the more I lose the better the chances of ivf success :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It just sounds like everything came together at the right time-- you lost the weight before the age cutoff and now you get to go see the fs... I think you'll be a momma before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

OMG Tracey 

this is the best news ive had in a long time as i had been thinking bout it when u wernt around im sure last week it was like 4 weeks till ur next appt 

but wooo whoo you go girl 
i actually work for the nhs but im loosing my job in oct so have been looking i wanna stay in the nhs tohu bebefits are too good to loose 

xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks girls, means a lot to me :hugs:.

Stacey, I really hope that you manage to find something else in the nhs. I'm so sorry that you are losing your job, is it all the cuts? I am frankly terrified that they'll cut the ivf funding as it's under review but at the moment it's still intact. 

They gave us until 39 years 8 months which is October but we set an appointment for July to see how I was getting on. I told them I was determined to be at goal by July as I wasn't eating conventional food and it's worked. I think they'll tell me to come off the very low calorie diet when I go on the referral list, so I will swap to Slimming World then. That will be sensible calories instead of just 500 but I should continue to lose some weight. BMI of 19-25 is healthy apparently. Can't wait, i'm craving fruit and vegetables!

Been reading Zita West book on preparing for IVF and a healthy balanced diet is essential. Hopefully ivf will start Sept ish.


----------



## lilrojo

Tracey-that is wonderful news... so happy for you.. hopefully you will only need one round and you will have your baby... you certainly have waited long enough.. Hugs

Jen-I dont have much to report either lol.. and yes the tv sit. makes me very mad but oh well just have to wait a bit..

Stacey-fxed you get your bfp and a nice new job..

Andrea-very cute crib.. cant wait to see your scan pics.. :)

AFM-not much going on today or this week.. been cleaning my daughters room getting clothes packed away and getting ready for anohter rummage sale on the in-law side of the family.. their city wide is in july.. thats about all for me.. hope you all are having a great day... 3dpo today...yay


----------



## DrGomps

Wow tracey, only one more lb!! Thats so awesome!! Hope IVF works on the first shot..when do you think you will have the actual IVF?? They better not cut the funding..they should cut the funding for cosmetic surgery first!! Grr!!!

Scan went ok...Josephine is 12 oz! Seems so big!! Everything measured fine but the tech was so rude, no talk, I had to ask her if Josephine was a girl!! Ugh!! And Josephine didn't like her either as she wouldn't cooperate and show her spine...the lady literally was stabbing me with the probe...hurt!!! ouch!! So I have to go again next week, hopefully I will get another tech who is less bitchy!! 

Here are the piccy's.
 



Attached Files:







Josephine 20 week scan022.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









Josephine 20 week scan023.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, so cute! She looks like you. :haha: 
That stinks about the tech. Some people in the medical field don't understand that people skills are important!!


----------



## sspencer99

yeah tracy its the bloody cuts my job role is up for review but its apparently doubtful 

andrea baby looks big now woo ai 

thanx logan i hope the same for you to xx


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea-sorry about the bitchy lady.. I think a lot of ppl need to learn new ppl skills.. she didnt seem to get very good shots either.. sorry hope next week will be better...

Thanks Stacey... when are you planning to test..

Yay for us all being in the 2ww.. and for yasa getting af..

Jen-so next is your us if your not already preggo.. do you know what comes after that yet..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Tracey i'm so happy for you, you've done so incredibly well, you deserve to be a mummy so much :)

Andrea the crib is gorgeous, and yet more beautiful pictures of little Josephine. Shame the tech was rude, mine was kinda too when I went for my 12 week, didn't really let me see the screen and we only got a really blurry picture :( I'm hoping my 20 week one will be better :D

xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The u/s is June 21, if no bfp before that. Then if she sees something, I'll have to be scheduled for a laparoscopy, where she'll go in with a laser and look for stuff like endo, blocked tube, and scar tissue. And if she finds anything, she'll take it out while she's in there. And I have to be completely put under for it. It makes me really nervous, and I hope I don't have to have it. 
But my dad's gf, who is a ob/gyn nurse, said to request to be on her floor and she would take good care of me. That makes me feel a lot better. 
It would be sooooo nice to get 3 bfp's in the next couple weeks... I think we're due!! 
Stacey, when are you testing? (sorry if you already said)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, I forgot to mention: my u/s is on cd 30... My last cycle was 29 days. So I'm a little bit worried that AF will be here. Will that make a difference? Will they still do the u/s? Anyone know?


----------



## sspencer99

im not going to test this time around ive got 8 days till af if not here then il test 
im not going to crack lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, come on, you know you want to... :test:
Friday, then, you'll be like 4 days before AF? Perfect time to test... 
I'm such a poas pusher-- what's gotten into me?


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, hope you get that :bfp: before the lap!! 

Rachel, how are you and dot doing??


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Oh, come on, you know you want to... :test:
> Friday, then, you'll be like 4 days before AF? Perfect time to test...
> I'm such a poas pusher-- what's gotten into me?

:rofl: you are such a bad influence!! ;)


----------



## Sun_Flower

We're doing ok, bump is getting a little more bump-like which is cool. Back at work now, just counting down the days till I move, keep getting excited calls from my family about me being back near them, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for a change!! Can't wait to see your bump!! :D


----------



## sspencer99

ohh rachel your moving back home or near home?

jen ur soo bad i may test on sat as its my sisters 18th and i wanna have a drink so we will see xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

sspencer99 said:


> ohh rachel your moving back home or near home?
> 
> jen ur soo bad i may test on sat as its my sisters 18th and i wanna have a drink so we will see xx

Yeah we're going to have to as losing my job means we can't afford to live in our house. Hoping to get a house with a little help from the government and if not, we'll be living with my parents. Having to move 350 miles across the country!!


----------



## sspencer99

aww thats a shame ive been on the council register for two yrs now and am only entitled to a 1 bed studio flat lol 
thank god weve just got a house its a shame really but if u apply and say ur under threat of of loosing ur home due to job loss and being pregnant they have to help you it put u under a band a of importance 

have you looked online at how it works x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah, at the minute we're only entitled to a 1 bedroom flat if we get a council house, and the same amount in housing benefit. But there's a little house we can probably just afford on HB with a little help from my family, my mum is going to view it tomorrow to see what it's like. If we can get that it'll be a BIG help because we'd rather be living in our own place obviously. We'll be entitled to a bit more when the baby's born, if OH hasn't found a job by then


----------



## sspencer99

oww i see well i hope it all works out for you x


----------



## DrGomps

oh thats awesome that you don't have to live at home!! sorry you have to go through all this now!! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, everything works so differently over there... interesting. 
Raych, I hope you can get your own place. Even after Dot is born, it will be nice to have your own space. That's a long ways to move! [Warning: Dumb American moment.] I didn't know England was that big! :blush: Bump piccies please!! 
Stacey, see, you _have_ to test by Saturday!! I'm trying to get someone to test with me on Friday, but so far neither you nor Logan is biting... Come on, ladies!! 
Haha and you think I'm a bad influence now, just wait. If I get a bfp and there are still some of you waiting, I will become the worst poas pusher EVER. So hopefully for the five of us still waiting, you all get yours before me!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol it's ok, that's sort of a diagonal line from North West England to as far East in England as you can go xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: I need a map. :rofl:


----------



## sspencer99

lol i live in the south east not far from the queen in london lol i live right where the hugh crystal palace was built if u no of that ok 
jen u got me friday i test lol but i dont have a frer will buy on ebays lol xx


----------



## sspencer99

rite just ordered 2 cbs 4-6 days i will test then lol will use ic on fri with u jen xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Here you go :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha! Alright, Stacey, we have a plan!!

Rachel, I tried to put in my address, but google wouldn't give me directions from my house to England. Boo. :(


----------



## sspencer99

lol jen ur funni


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol BOO. I'm sure there's some trip you can type into google where it tells you to swim...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Also if you tell it to go from China to Japan, one of the directions is 'jet ski across the pacific ocean'


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I was just gonna say that. I thought maybe it would tell me to jetski across the Atlantic, or maybe go to NYC and hop a flight to London. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Jen if I tested on Friday I would only be 7dpo.. def a negative.. silly.. im not testing till monday or tuesday next week..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Jen if I tested on Friday I would only be 7dpo.. def a negative.. silly.. im not testing till monday or tuesday next week..

I read where a lady got a bfp at 5 dpo!! And everyone was saying maybe it was twins... and then in her sig it said she had twins!! So it is possible. :thumbup:

Argh. I am going crazy. 

How come no matter how calm and nonchalant I start out, by halfway through the tww I have become a complete nutjob? 

I might test tomorrow. I never know 'til the time comes. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

You would be wasting tests testing tomorrow.. I wouldnt.. I think I have learned some resistance with testing..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! I think you've _taken_ mine!! You're right, though. I think I can keep from testing tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

haha Jen I probably did.. no I used to test way early.. and its like why do it.. its a waste of tests and money.. now days the earliest i will ever test is 10dpo.. otherwise its just a waste..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh! You're right. 
Well, I managed to stay away from the peesticks this morning. :bodyb: Tomorrow's another day. :)
Last night I felt a weird burning in my lower abdomen but I dismissed it 'cause I always get weird ab feelings during the tww and they never amount to anything. Then this morning, I took my temp and thought it had dropped below the coverline and I got all excited. Then I went to chart it and it _wasn't_ below. So I am imagining symptoms yet again. 
Except for the tender breasts and hot flashes. Those are very real. And of course, they're just typical tww treats for me. Wahoo. 
How's everyone?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Let me just add: I am so. freaking. irritable. today. I have already bitten my son's head off more than once and I can see it continuing throughout the day. Doesn't help that he got up way too early. :grr:


----------



## DrGomps

wow Rachel, that is far to move. 

8DPO I think is way too early, I had the faintest of positives at 9DPO...but I tested everyday from 6DPO!! I am weak!!! I do like this time of the month, exciting and full of possibility!! 

Stacey, I know many woman who got their surprise bfp and only did the deed once around o time. 

Jen, be strong, hold out for the weekend at least!! whens you appt agaiN? sorry, total baby brain...its been striking hard recently!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My appt is the 21st. If I can hold out until Friday, that'll be 10 dpo. But still 6-7 days before I expect AF. I hate long cycles.


----------



## sspencer99

Andrea we did not dtd thou i was due to o last tue 
so sun mon tue wed thur the deed was not done but i have a weird feeling i oed early sat or sun and deffo dtd on sat and it was a propper long sesh (eewwww tmi) xx


----------



## DrGomps

sspencer99 said:


> Andrea we did not dtd thou i was due to o last tue
> so sun mon tue wed thur the deed was not done but i have a weird feeling i oed early sat or sun and deffo dtd on sat and it was a propper long sesh (eewwww tmi) xx

I guess we will see!! 

Jen, even with long cycles, 10DPO is probably long enough to get an early bfp...but you should definitely test before your scan!! Monday???


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies just dropping in. Good Luck to everyone in the tww.


----------



## lilrojo

Hello ladies.. how are you all today..

I agree Jen to wait till monday.. I would.. heck I am lol..monday or tuesday.. we can test together on monday.. testing buddies??

Ysa-how are you doing..

Stacey-fxed for you that o day was a bit earlier.. 

Hi Ericka, hope your doing well..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:brat: WAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH I can't wait until Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brat:

:haha: Seriously, though, we'll see. I'd like to wait as long as poss. so my result will be more believeable... but if I'm having symptoms, I might test on Friday anyway. If no symptoms, I can wait. 

So.... good news today.... got an email from the newspaper. They were impressed with my submission and I get to go in and meet with the editors next week!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

Ooh, and in other news, the two kids I usually babysit aren't coming today. They have had this infection in their diaper area and it is back. When they had it before, they had to be hospitalized for it... poor babies... they get little bumps and sometimes the bumps get pus-filled and have to be popped. It's pretty icky from what I hear, and actually the little girl had it a little bit one time when she was here. They said it was cellulitis but then they said it was staph. I don't know, but it scares me and I don't want them in my house when they have it. I hate to say that because they're nice kids, but if Thomas got sick from something I could've prevented, I wouldn't be able to live with myself. 
Their mom just told me about it this morning, and I felt bad leaving her without a sitter on such short notice, but they've had it now for several days and she could've told me earlier and then would've had time to find a replacement if I said no. Sigh. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen you can wait.. you have waited longer before.. lol.. you can do it.. :)

Yay for meeting with the editors.. so happy for you.. 

And I would be nervous about those kids too.. not worth it to chance it..


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, thats so awesome about the newspaper gig and I'm totally not surprised!! 
And I totally wouldn't want to risk getting my kid sick, so totally understand that!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, I'm really excited. Thomas and I just went out for ice cream to celebrate. I mean, I haven't actually gotten the job yet, but I feel like I will. They said they were "impressed." Woohoo!! I'm glad he said "meet with the editors," since that sounds a lot more casual than an interview. I think I'll still dress up, though. And that's next Wednesday... by then, I could be pregnant!!
Wow. Next week is a very big week.


----------



## DrGomps

yay Jen, sounds like this is your month!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hope you're right. 
Maybe I'll test tomorrow. 
I'm really going crazy. 
: off to find ladies who have gotten bfp's at 8 dpo :


----------



## DrGomps

haha..you usually never test...I sort of like this new Jen!! hehehe, but I think a :bfp: so early is very rare...so if you can resist, do...so close to testing though!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: 
I'm the new daring, throw-caution-to-the-wind Jen. 
Because it's been 55 days since I got a bfn and I've forgotten how crushing they are.


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. well I have been through the excitement of a bfp followd by another mc.. So Im deff. waiting till early next week.. af due on the 22nd.. so will test on the 20th or 21st.. 10-11 dpo..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies..

Andrea, love the crib, that's the exact same color I'd want mine.. :)

Tracey, so happy that you've met your goal!!!! That's awesome :)

AF is finally out the building! 9 days later, sheesh.. I need to get my blood work and U/S done soon.. I have my OB appt next Wednesday.


----------



## lilrojo

Yasa-I didnt know you had a u/s and bloodwork.. are they checking for pcos or what.. I have one for the 28th to see if there is a reason for my recurrent losses.. 

Happy af is gone..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm supposed to get an u/s to check the lining on my uterus & something else about my varies that I don't remember. And the bloodwork I just haven't taken care of from last month. stupid Quest Diagnostics is closed on the weekends.


----------



## lilrojo

Oh I see.. yeah my us is to check that too.. make sure everything looks good in there.. so that is this next wed.. your us.. and that is annoying lol..but happy your finally being able to move on with your cycle.. and ttc.. hope your break for opks and such is just what you need..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, where is everyone? 
I guess Sarah and Vicki are on vacation... where is everyone else? So so quiet...
Lots of ultrasounds this month... guess we'll be getting lots of news. I hope it's all good. 

AFM... nothing much this morning... my temp is only .1 above the coverline. I hope that's okay. It's only 97.9. I just don't see how that could be a good sign. No symptoms, other than extreme tiredness and sore bbs. Blah. 

How's everyone else this morning?


----------



## DrGomps

my temps were erratic the month of my :bfp: I actually thought it was an anovulatory cycle...obviously not!! 

Yay ysatis for testing and more answers...hope the metformin works and you fall pregnant right away. I have another ultrasound again next wednesday too...hopefully Josephine will cooperate this time and the tech is less bitchy!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. I think ttc is just way stressful on us all that we need to take small breaks from bnb.. so I think thats where everyone is.. 

Im doing good.. one more week and I will know.. 5dpo for me... and ready to know.. no symptoms.. hopefully that will be a positive.. :) just waiting and waiting.. Its raining here today.. so kinda a blah day.. ready for some more sunshine..

Andrea-Happy 20 weeks.. and hope your us is way better next week..

Jen-PMA...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Andrea, I like that your temps were erratic when you got your bfp. Look at mine. Totally crazy. They were fine before o, but since then they've gone haywire. Andrea, do you still have your chart up? 

Oh, one other thing that happened that makes me think I'm out-- since coming off bcp, not every month but some months, about a week to ten days before AF is due, I get really sick in the middle of the night. I get up to go potty or something and suddenly I feel nauseous and dizzy and I think I might faint. I have to get on the floor and put my face on the floor until it passes. It happened in Sept, and we actually called 911 but by the time they got to our house, it had mostly passed. I don't know what it is or why it's happening, but it's no fun. Anyway, it happened last night. So I figure, whatever causes it maybe means I'm not going to be pregnant this cycle? I dunno.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys and dolls how are we all today 

Had a bit of a shitty day but home now yay 

I've been feeling a lill bloated todAy and felt sick in the car I had motion sickness as a kid but went away when I was In My teens so a bot weird but hey xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, I hope that's a good sign... still testing on Friday? :test: You know you want to!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen... leave stacey alone... she will test when she is ready..

I would also let the dr know whats up.. thats really not normal.. lol.. but im sure you know that.. I would mention it though..

can it not be tues already..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I'm out. I think I need a break. I just can't take the stress anymore. 

I know it's not normal... I'm only just now starting to think it's connected to my cycle somehow. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

How r u out... and yes its stressful but worth every min of it and u know it!! 

you go see ur dr next week so just mention it


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just feel exactly the same as I've felt every other cycle. So, pretty sure AF is coming. 
It's only worth it if you end up with a baby... and I feel like I won't. :cry:
I might mention it to the dr, though. Can't hurt.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen your not out yet.. dont give up.. and yes you will have your baby..you have a son.. and never had a mc.. so your chances are still great.. it just takes time.. im the sort of person both times got preg on first try.. then 6 months it took to get pregnant again.. and now who know how long it will be.. hopefully i am now..

I would def. mention it to your dr.. esp. if you called 911 sounds pretty serious.. and maybe it is connected to your cycles and not getting pregnant... wont hurt to say something.. 

Stay positive.. and you dont have to feel different to be pregnant.. chin up..


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* you're not out till AF arrives hon, keep your chin up (just realised that's probably a very British saying, but oh well) and keep smiling :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, girls. It's just hard. Right now I feel like it's never going to happen and I'm being silly for thinking it will and I should just give up. 
Luckily, I guess, there's nothing I need to be doing right now but waiting... so it's hard to "give up" when I'm not doing anything in the first place. :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, don't Lose your PMA!! you are on a roll. First the newspaper, then bfp! :thumbup:
Alot of my symptoms my cycle were similar to other cycles. Think that's normal, in early pregnancy the symptoms are so similar to post-ovulation!!

Logan, how are you doing today?? 

Ysatis, are you going to use OPKs??


----------



## sspencer99

Jen keep ur pma I will test on sat can u wait till then xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Jen its okay to feel that way.. you have been trying for awhile.. but its normal for it to take awhile.. just stay positive.. it will happen.. god has a plan for you.. :) and I think waiting is the hardest part.. because you just sit there and think.. thats the killer for me.. its like am i or not.. all week long.. and its did i do enough.. will this finally be it.. its way more stressful than having sex or waiting for af to end.. Chin up and your almost there.. to knowing the answer.. if not you go to the dr.. and get some help..

Andrea-Im lots better... pma is back.. feeling a lot like i did last month so Im hopeful.. either way im hopefull.. i just want another forever baby.. sooner than later.. lol..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I might actually test tomorrow just because I'm tired of not knowing. I don't even care if it's a waste of a test. I'm so tired of ttc. :(


----------



## lilrojo

You are for now.. sick of ttc.. we all get there.. you have a beautiful son and you will have another baby.. just stick with it.. and no you wont test.. hang out till sat at least with stacey or monday with me.. :)

And you might be pregnant right now.. so dont lose hope.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I will not test tomorrow. 
I will not test tomorrow. 
I will not test tomorrow. 

It's not helping.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen everything will be okay.. either you are or your not.. either way everything will be fine.. be happy you haven't been graced with a bfp only to have heartache right after.. twice.. I know how you feel.. im also in the 2ww again.. ugh.. but it will be over soon..

Hugs


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think the urge has passed. For now.


----------



## DrGomps

sorry you are having such a hard time today Jen, glad the pma switches between us on these off days.


A woman in the chysanthemum threads lost her baby @ 18 weeks...really riled me up...especially since Josephine hasn't been kicking as much today. Checked the doppler, nice strong heartbeat...maybe she is kicking towards my back. :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No OPK's for me Andrea. I mean, I've got a few left that ill use, but once I'm out, then that's it.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning All


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, Stacey, how are you? 

Everyone else... :hi: 

Temp went way up again this morning, but I really think that's just the craziness of my temps this cycle rather than a sign of pregnancy. No sore bbs, no nausea, no bleeding nose or gums... just regular old hot flashes and irritability. Honestly, I feel like she's coming early this time around. 
The good thing is, I kept myself from poas this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey Jen very proud of u can u make it till sat 

I'm ok ta how's the pma going x


----------



## sspencer99

ohh ive had very concentrated wee wee these past two days is that a sign lol 
im not dehydrated x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just looked at a bunch of charts on ff-- that always makes me feel better, 'cause no matter what my chart looks like, I can always find one that looks like mine that ended in a bfp. 
So now I feel a little bit better, but not getting my hopes up. 
Any symptoms, Stacey?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know some people have said their pee looked darker... could be a sign... FX'd!


----------



## sspencer99

jen ive had a few but i do think im just being stupid as how can i possible be preggo when we avoid the o day 
ive got bright yellow smelly pee 
bloating 
gas both ends its not attractive lol 


what about you hows it going if my tests have arived i will test i think lol x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, you never know. If you look through charts, I'm sure you could find plenty where they didn't actually bd on o day. And if dh has good :spermy:, they could've lived in there for a few days! You never know. :)

I've got gas, too, and my face broke out. My back hurts, and I'm tired. It all could be pms. I suppose I could test tomorrow, but I'm thinking I'm probably out. 
I wish I would just throw up, 'cause I never do that, and then I would really think something's up. :shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

ohh yeah ive got a spotty back lol 

your not out!!! 
not untill the witch shows her ugly face 

xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wanted to show everyone these pics. a friend of mine took them & shared on FB.. We are the lightning capital of the world.. The bolt in the persons yard freaks me out the most! Our house got hit last night & shut everything in my office down.. Thankfully my computer still works, but my wireless router is fried. The picture with the bolt in the yard, looks like it was taken during the day, but it wasn't it was talken at 10:30pm, but the lightning had it looking like the sun was still out!


----------



## DrGomps

wow Ysatis, that looks nuts!!

Jen, acne is a good sign!! :thumbup: 

Stacey, concentrated urine is also a good sign...Fx'ed we got loads more :bfp:'s on the way.


AFM...being a worry wort...baby is not moving much the last day and a half...making me worrying...still has a strong heartbeat...but wish they wouldn't stop.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Andrea, but I think acne is just pms for me. :shrug: 

Is she still moving some? I think everything is probably fine... Did you try counting kicks after you eat? I think the standard is ten kicks in one hour. For as little as she is yet, maybe even less would be considered good.

Ysa, that lightning is crazy!! Stinks that your router is fried, but I suppose the damage could've been a lot worse.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Ysa wow that is crazy.. that one does look like its the middle of the day.. 

Jen-where is the pma.. geesh come on your not out till af shows.. i thought for sure i was out last month and look i got my bfp..

Stacey-you def. dont have to dtd on o day to get a bfp.. fxed for you.. 

Andrea-I think your ok.. your just worrying now because of what other have gone through.. everything will be ok.. lay down to rest and i bet she will be using you for a punching bag.. :) Plus your scan is coming up and you will again be reassured..

AFM-5dpo.. and just ready for the 2ww to be over.. no real symptoms for me, which is like last month..so we will see.. testing on monday for the first time I think then maybe if neg again on wed.


----------



## sspencer99

thanx jen im sure buba is all good just having a lazy day 

yasa that lightning is soo beautiful omg 

ohh ive got an interview for 6th july same job different area bout 40min commute from home as apposed to 5 mins :( :) good but pants lol


----------



## sspencer99

ohh if i od on the sunday like i think im actually 11dpo rite????


----------



## sspencer99

sspencer99 said:


> thanx jen im sure buba is all good just having a lazy day
> 
> yasa that lightning is soo beautiful omg
> 
> ohh ive got an interview for 6th july same job different area bout 40min commute from home as apposed to 5 mins :( :) good but pants lol

:dohh::dohh::dohh: andrea sorry :kiss:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, yeah, if you o'd on Sunday, that would make today 11 dpo... getting close... 

Sorry I've lost my pma. I'm trying to get it back. :) I had a wave of nausea about a half hour ago, and now I've got a metallic taste... that's promising, right? 

Logan-- no symptoms must be a good sign for you then!! Looking forward to Monday. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh Stacey, a test might work...though if you aren't sure when you O'ed...best to wait..

She gave m a few soft kicks during my seminar...they just don't seem as strong. Ugh. Feeling fat...I have gained weight in my thighs/butt and side of stomach...definitely not baby...going to start working out again see if I can firm up a bit! 

Logan, Fx'ed no symptoms are your symptoms.

Jen, I had a metallic taste in my mouth!! Fx'ed that is a good sign!! PMA, PMA!!

Ysatis, I bet that thunder was loud...did it scare the dogs?? we had thunder strike very close to our house and ferdie freaked out...

I only got 8 hours last night and feel knakered and its not even noon...may take an early nap...ehehee.


----------



## lilrojo

so yeah i meant im 6dpo... ttc baby brain... lol

Jen-thats a great sign.. fxed for you.. pma pma pma

Stacey-11dpo.. I would still wait too, like andrea said.. best to wait.. 

Wouldnt it be so great if the rest of us got our bfps.. all together.. amazing.. only a few of us left.. :) It so could happen..

what would your due dates be if we all got preggo..
mine would be i think, not sure cuz of my mc-feb 29th.. leap day


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think FF told me my edd would be feb 28. If I add a week to lmp, it's march 1. 

It really is poss for us to ALL get bfp's pretty soon... Logan, Stacey, and I are all testing in the next few days... Ysa is finally waiting to o again happydance:)... and Tracey is well on her way, too!! :wohoo:

That's all that's left, isn't it? 

Come on, girls, we can do this!! 

Andrea, I remember gaining weight in my butt and thighs. I tried to put on some pants and couldn't even get them on to try and button them. I was like, wait, when did _that_ happen? :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

andrea, yeah, it sounded like it was right outside our window. the whole house shook everytime there was thunder. Hunter usually sleeps on the back porch, but after the popping noise & my computer shutting off, we decided to bring him in. When we looked out the sliding glass door, he was shaking a little & just looking all around.. I felt so bad for letting him stay out that long. So he got to sleep with Bella & the puppies last night. They love him :)

Jen, you can't loose your PMA :hugs: I've always looked to you whenever I've felt down. Your like the most positive person i know on here :hugs: :) I hope it comes back soon :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I think FF told me my edd would be feb 28. If I add a week to lmp, it's march 1.
> 
> *It really is poss for us to ALL get bfp's pretty soon... Logan, Stacey, and I are all testing in the next few days... Ysa is finally waiting to o again happydance... and Tracey is well on her way, too!!
> 
> That's all that's left, isn't it?
> 
> Come on, girls, we can do this!! *

see super inspirational & inspiring! :) we CAN do it! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, :hugs: that's so nice of you to say. I try to be positive but sometimes it gets hard. 
I'm starting to feel confident again that we will have some more bfp's in here!!! And sticky ones this time!!


----------



## lilrojo

I think its time to change your mood jen.. outta of pms.. :) to happy.. 

We can do it.. and we will.. :) sticky forever babies for all of us.. 

I feel a lot like last month.. moody.. lol..


----------



## Traskey

PMA, PMA, PMA we can do it. 

Sorry, just caught up. Haven't been on much for a couple of days. 

Love the lightning pics, they are awesome but scary for the dogs. 
Stacey, Logan and Jen, not much longer to wait until you can test. I know it sucks to hold out but it is better to wait if you can.

AFM, almost ov time :)


----------



## sept10

hi guys, 

last day of our holiday here in florida so just taking it easy today..long flight back to the 
UK tomorrow. Have just been trying to catch up on some reading but there is a lot!!!

Fx'd for stacey, logan and jen..BFPs on the way and glad things are sorting themselves out Ysa

I've had an odd 2 weeks..really enjoyed the holiday but being pregnant and worrying everything is ok has been on my mind a lot....its been soooo hot here...Ysa how do you cope with these temperatures!!! I've been freaking out that i'm overheating and of course trying to drink plenty and stay outa the sun but hard to do when your walking around theme parks!! Worrying bout what me getting too hot is doing to the baby - but i guess every pregnant lady especially first time round worries a bit too much???

i'm still not exactly feeling pregnant - my boobs were hurting alot especially in the morning but a few days ago that just stopped. Been feeling a bit nauseous from time to time but no sickness but not sure if thats just the heat again. Had really vivid dreams too but again think thats just cause i'm stressing....i think when i get home i might have to pop out and get a preggo test just to check - i know that sounds irrational though....

Ysa - love the lightning pics - couldn't believe the thunder storm we had here last night we just sat out watching it all evening the lightning was amazing!!!

Hope your all well....will catch up on the weekend when we are home xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh yea, forgot you were in Florida! Where are you staying? The lightning was pretty amazing. It does get really hot here & i think it feels even hotter because it's been sooo humid! Glad to hear all is well with you


----------



## sspencer99

my tests came this morning yay but im going to hold out till sat morning 

good to hear from you sarah 

its wierd as i want to be preg but atm i no its good if im not ive got this interview comming up so id rather wait for that but if i am im not going to say untill im sure ive got the job x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, okay. I changed my mood. But not to happy... because I'm still in the tww and things could take a turn for the worse at any moment!! So I'm cool. (Even though these hot flashes make staying cool a challenge.) 
:thumbup: 
Sarah-- thanks for popping in. I'm sure your little bean is fine. Hope it was a good vacation. Have a good flight back home. :)
Tracey-- go, eggy, go!! 
Logan-- talk about moody-- I am a walking mood swing. :haha: Seriously, though, I pity dh if these continue. I used to be really moody before I got pregnant, and then during the pregnancy, I was a total. nutjob. I cried over ev.er.y.th.ing. Then after I went on bcp, they subsided. Now they're back. Poor dh. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, wow, just looked and you said your interview is in July? If it were next week or something, you could just hold off testing so you could always say you didn't know you were pregnant yet. But July... I guess it's a good idea to keep it to yourself anyway, at least until you're out of 1st tri, and maybe even longer. 
You all get really nice maternity leave in the UK, don't you? I think we talked about this, but I forget...


----------



## sspencer99

lol im not too sure as its the same company different contract may as ive been there two yrs i dunno 
but yeah we do its great x its the 6th july so not too far away x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It would be nice if you'd get to keep your original employment date for the sake of benefits and seniority and stuff. I hope you get it or something else works out for you. The drive would kind of be a bummer. I don't understand how people do the long commute thing. Not for me. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:( Had to go put on the pj pants due to bloating and cramping. :(


----------



## sspencer99

ohhh i love pjs i craming stoped now soo yay hope it calms down for you to


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, actually once I put the pj's on, I was better. Still think I'm a little bloated, though. 
Hopefully they're pregnancy cramps and bloating and not pms.


----------



## sspencer99

yes i hope so to 

i knackered going to bed v soon nite alll xx


----------



## DrGomps

hoping the bloating/tiredness is a good sign Jen/Stacey!!

Sarah :hi: Glad you aren't having too much sickness!! I had loads of vivid dreams and still do!! Florida is hot and humid...I cant take it...could never live there...no offense Ysatis...I am just not a humidity/heat type of gal. I like cool temperate climates...and I like winter...hehehe!! 


Also...Josephine has been kicking loads...they were doing some repairs in the microscope room as I was imaging and they were making loads of loud noises. Phew...why does she do this to me?? Little trouble maker already!! 

THink our crib got delivered! Can't wait to set it up!! :D DH wants to wait until after baby is born...:dohh: But we have the empty space and it also has drawers and stuff!! And it has the changing table.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, little trickster!! Glad she's moving again. :)
I agree: I think you should set up the crib now. You can never have too much storage space, imo. Plus she will outgrow the bassinet before you know it. And if your dh is anything like mine, when it's time to set it up, you'll bug him about it and bug him about it but you'll end up doing it yourself because you're tired of bugging him about it!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

none taken Andrea :) I could never live in NY :haha: I'd die of the cold weather.. :)

I deff think you should get the crib set up.. If what Jen says is true, then your bump will be HUGE & you'll have to set it up alone. Sounds like no fun at all.. Plus, I like being prepared for things well in advance, hate procrastination :)

And glad to hear Josephine is moving around a lot now. :)


----------



## DrGomps

crib didn't come in yet...forgot my MIL doesn't use amazon prime...though she should!! 

So the second part of my experiment (the most important) didn't work, either no transfected neurons or they were dead!! UGH!! And now I have a headache from staring in the dark at neurons...think I am going to try and get DH to give me a back rub!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So how's everyone doing? 
So quiet!! 
I'm trying to be optimistic. I really might poas tomorrow. 
Haha I know I've been saying that for what, like five days? But I never know until I get up in the morning. 
My dad's gf stopped by, so that was nice. She just bought a new car after giving hers to her nephew because he needed a car. Pretty crazy. But her new one is a red buick lucerne and it's soooo pretty. I love shiny new things. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Im doing ok.. got into it with dh.. as I did last month.. at the same time.. so hoping im pregnant, again.. but tomorrow is a new day and will hopefully be better than today.. other than that not much new..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies bfn for me this morning so I'm a bit happy about that lol can have interview with a clear head and drink tomorrow nite at my sisters 18th xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I hope the fighting is a good sign. :thumbup:

Stacey, sorry about the bfn. But like you said, you can have the interview without worrying about anything and have a drink tonight without it on your conscience... that being said, 10 dpo is still early and you might get a bfp in a few days!!! 

AFM, didn't test today. I woke up feeling sooo bloated and crampy I would've felt ridiculous sitting there peeing into a cup. My bbs are a little tender and I'm tired, still having hot flashes. Temp is down a little again. 
Ha. You notice how my mood seems to coincide with my temp? Up goes temp, up goes mood. Temp drops a little, mood drops a little. Temp plummets, mood plummets. 
Luckily it hasn't plummeted yet. Still trying to be optimistic.


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry Stacey about the BFN, have fun with your sister!!

Jen, there is definitely loads of hope still!! Fx'ed!!

Logan, hope the fight is a good sign...'

We have to get a :bfp: this month!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. it would be nice if it is a good sign but still never fun fighting with my hubby.. just really hopfefull yet.. ttc sucks.. you have to put so much of yourself into it and i hate getting hurt.. ugh.. oh well the happiness in the end is worth every minute that sucks..

7dpo today.. gone by pretty fast.. and i could be 8 if i actually o'ed on my first peak but who knows for sure without temping.. Feel like im out already but i know gotta keep my pma.. we will see on mon-tues.. and for sure on wed. when af is due..

Hope your all having a good day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's right, Logan! Don't _you_ go losing your pma!! 

I think we're in for a nap today. Of course, I can always use one, and ds has been grumpy today. But it's so flippin hot in here I don't know if we'll be able to... of course, it's probably just me... blah. 

I think that sums up everything. Blah. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. we would be a sad group if we all lost our pma..

So when you testing jen..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... tbh, I almost just did when I went potty a minute ago. But I held my ground. 
I'm thinking... Tuesday? I'm going to try to make it that far. 
I don't know. This morning I really felt like af was coming sooner than the 24th. But since I know (or think I know) when I o'd, it's pretty certain it won't come at least 'til the 23rd. So maybe the cramps yesterday and this morning were implantation? I can hope.


----------



## lilrojo

Deff could be.. and we can always hope.. now your waiting.. lol you sure are indecisive.. not sure if i spelt that right.. lol.. oh well.. Im testing mon or tues we will see..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha indecisive is me in a word!!! Always!! 

If you can hold out 'til Tuesday, and I can hold out 'til Tuesday, we'll test together. What do you think? You're expecting AF on Wed? 
Worst case scenario, you and me and Stacey can throw ourselves a nice little pity party if the :witch: gets us all.


----------



## lilrojo

when are you due for af.. 

yup im due wednesday for af.. are they doing your scan while you have af.. my dr isnt mine is the week after.. 

im sure i could easily wait till tues..


----------



## DrGomps

keep up the PMA ladies...having a frustrating morning....cant get my images to export on the microscope in the format I want!! UGH!! 

Jen, love your new avatar!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

If I o'd on the 7th like I think I did, and I have a 16 day LP like I think I do, then AF should come on the 24th. My appt is on the 21st, so shouldn't be on AF for my scan, but I did a lot of googling to see if that would make a difference and it seems like it doesn't. I sort of feel like AF will come sooner with the dizziness and tiredness and cramping and bloating that I've had. But my LP shouldn't change by that much. And lately, I have symptoms for awhile and then they disappear and I feel pretty good right before the :witch: shows up.


----------



## lilrojo

Well then are we agreed no testing till Tues..


----------



## DrGomps

can't wait to see the results...this time of month is always exciting!! so bored at work today...don't feel like doing anything. Really bad...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't feel like doing anything either!! I've got plans to go to the movies tonight with DH & his parents, looking forward to the popcorn :) not too crazy about the movie we're going to see, but it's what they wanted! :) It's the one with Jim Carey.. ohh well..

I'm ready to be done with work & get to the weekend :)


----------



## sspencer99

im kinda happy i got bfn this month :S 
it just means i can sort myself out a bit 

jen love the avitor althou i thought we had a new commer lol 

yasa is it the penguin one??? enjoy i love popcorn errmmmmmm yummy xxx


----------



## DrGomps

hahha the penguin moving looks ridiculous!!!! 

Jen, thomas is so cute..I just want to squeeze his little cheeks!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, thanks Andrea. Before you know it, you'll have your own little cheeks to squish!! 
(I squish his cheeks sometimes, too.) 
Thanks, Stacey-- are you going to test again in a few days? When do you expect AF? 
Ysa, try to enjoy the movie. DH is a big Jim Carrey fan but me, notsomuch. :shrug: I liked Liar, Liar. :)
Logan... I dunno... I'll give it my best shot... But two girls from the tww thread that I'm on just got their bfp's... and you know how that goes. Someone gets theirs and you think, hey, maybe me too!! So... I'll try to hold out 'til Tuesday. Or at least Monday. Or Sunday. I'm pathetic. :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Just cuz they got theirs doesnt mean you need to test yet.. lol.. but i get it.. it would be a waste to me to test before monday for sure..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Honestly, the main thing that's keeping me from testing since about 7 dpo is that I'd have to come on here and confess. So... yay for pride, I guess. Rah rah.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Man, why does the poas temptation always creep up on me in the evening? :dohh: 

I am tempted to test, though... because if it's a bfn, I can blame it on non-fmu, a week before I expect AF. So of course it will be a bfn! But I can get the poas urge out of my system. Plus there is that tiny little chance that it _could_ be a bfp. 

Right?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey girls :hi:

the movie was actually really cute. My in-laws are really big on watching "clean" movies, so that was all that they wanted to see. And I laughed a lot, it was cute :) And yes, we had lots of popcorn! FIL bought a refillable bucket, yum! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yes there is a chance.. but i would wait especially with a 16 day lp.. i would test at earliest 12dpo.. that 4 days before your missed af.. no sooner.. Im testing at 10 or 11.. dpo.. but thats cuz my lp is shorter.. but honestly do whatever it is you want to... :) test just get it over with..

Yasa-thats great happy you had fun.. we went tv looking didnt buy yet.. keep looking


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. That stinks about the TV. I hope you find another good one on sale. 

Ysa, you're really making me want to go to the movies!! Glad you had a good time. 

AFM... haven't tested yet. But I had the BEST bfp dream last night. It was awesome, and it felt really real. The only bad part of the dream was after I got two blue lines in each window, meaning bfp (never seen a test like that irl), I was trying to take a picture of it, and I couldn't get a good picture! I think I was too nervous to operate a camera. 

Anyway, how's everyone else today?


----------



## sept10

Afternoon ladies, 

Well we made it home ... had a good holiday but glad to be back as well, got in at 5.30 this morning, slept till 11.30 then forced myself outa bed. Tired now but plan for the evening is just to get a chinese and watch a film:sleep:. 

Jen - FX'd its a BFP..i got mine 12dpo. 

Andrea - glad babies kicking away....your work sounds really interesting...i'm a physio i work with children with neurological disorders but always get confused when i try to think at NEURON level...you must be a genius:amartass:!!

big smile on my face this morning as although my boobs are no longer hurting i measured them and they are 1inch bigger then they were prior to going on hols:dance:...same measurement under boobs....so i think that means i've gone up one cup size....haha exciting.....went shopping for some food today and think pregnancy took over cause all i seemed to buy was crackers (3 types of), cheese (2 types of ) and lots of yogurt....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Sarah, too funny about the crackers, cheese, and yogurt. Glad you made it back. 

Still really feeling _not_ pregnant... might test tomorrow. But if I get a bfp, it'll be one of those weird cases where you feel like AF is def. coming and then she doesn't. 

Which, of course, is more than fine with me. 

How is everyone? Anybody have special plans for Father's Day? 

DS picked out a card for DH-- it had to be one that played music-- and then yesterday at storytime, he made another one. I might bake a cake or cupcakes today, but I've been too hot to turn on the oven, and it would be more exciting for me and Thomas than DH anyway, so we might not. Tomorrow we're planning to go to a minor league baseball game. DH is not a sports person at all, but Thomas is excited to go and it will be nice to have a little family time.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My newest obsession: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=8&cid=4


----------



## lilrojo

hi all


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, Logan, what's up?


----------



## Traskey

Jen, hang in there, it's way too early to test.

Sarah, glad you had a lovely holiday. Hope the jet lag doesn't hurt you too much today. 

Ysa, yay for laughing at happy movies and popcorn of course.

Logan, hope the 2ww is going as quickly as possible.

Andrea, hope baby is kicking away like a future soccer star again.

:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone!! 
Temp is still high. :thumbup: 
Boobs hurting. Still having hot flashes. 
Couldn't bring myself to poas this morning... but I saved my pee in case I change my mind. :blush:


----------



## Traskey

Wow Jen, for some reason I thought you were only 7dpo but you're 12dpo. No wonder you are having problems not poas :haha: I'd probably have caved by now ;)


----------



## lilrojo

hey ladies, thinking im prob out.. although I know there is still a chance. witch due on wed. so will wait and test tom or tues.. not sure which day.. see how I feel.. have no symptoms like last month so we will see.. hoping..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Tracey, I thought it was weird that you would say 12 dpo was way early to test!! 

Logan, why do you think you are out? Just a feeling? 

I think I'm going to wait and not test. And if I am pregnant at my dr's appt Tues, hopefully they'll test me and then I can find out there and not worry about trying to see a line that might not be there and then I'll have five tests that I can put in the way back of the cupboard until spring of 2012. 

I'm still having hot flashes and little itty bitty cramps... so itty bitty I wouldn't even call them cramps but I don't know what else to call them. ??? Anyway, not feeling any different, so we'll just wait and see.


----------



## QueenVic

Bleeuughhhhh

Hi guys!

Back from hols... was lovely to see the fam but to be honest I didn't feel great for most of it and the travelling was awful felt sooooo ill :dohh:

Back to work on Tuesday...really not looking forward to that... 

So how is everyone ?? Any news ???? :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, Vic, sorry you haven't felt well. :(

Maybe I'm confused, but aren't you a fitness trainer? Can you do that pregnant? Forgive me if that's a stupid question. :blush:


----------



## QueenVic

Yep personal trainer so not quite as bad as a class instructor as in I don't have to exercise much myself in the sessions... haven't even been able to do much for me anyway the last few weeks as felt so rubbish!

Yeah it's fine I just have to be careful lifting the heavy weights in prep for clients and obviously with demonstrating certain exercises... new clients could be tricky! :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Morning, everyone!!
> Temp is still high. :thumbup:
> Boobs hurting. Still having hot flashes.
> Couldn't bring myself to poas this morning... but I saved my pee in case I change my mind. :blush:

Jen, your temps seem so much higher right now than they did the last time you charted (i think it was in February).. Your cover line is pretty much the same & your temp for today was 99.0 & in February at 12dpo, your temp was only 98.4.. No idea if it's relevant, but one can hope!! :) FX'ed


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki, do you enjoy your job? There's one personal trainer at the gym I go to, and I'm so nosy. :blush: I'm always watching out of the corner of my eye to see what they're doing and stuff. At least you should be able to adjust your own work load as you need to, right? 
Thanks, Ysa. I don't know how relevant it is, either, but it's helping me stay positive. 
At any rate, if this isn't my cycle, I'll be getting some information soon. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all.. 

Jen Jen Jen, your so silly.. one minute your testing then your not.. you could drive a person mad..

Hi Vicki-happy your back but sorry your hols was so sick filled.. :( and no news yet.. next few days.. 

Ysa-how are you doing..

AFM-im doing pretty well..tired and the side of my boobs hurt.. but thats about it for me.. we will see not sure if I should test tom or wait till tues.. hmmm decisions decisions..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I think I _am_ mad!! This is what ttc does to a person!! Seriously, I think someone should've warned me that ttc is not for the mentally unstable!! But it's too late now. :wacko: 
Meanwhile, you sound as bad as me... to test or not to test... and today I say... Don't do it!! Might as well wait, right? 
I was thinking about it, and why am I in such a hurry to find out? The pregnancy isn't going anywhere-- and if it is, I'd rather not know it, and there wouldn't be anything I could do about it anyway. So might as well wait until Tuesday. :thumbup:

So... while I wait... I've been staring at my chart, as I do, expecting a message to flash in big bright red letters "You're pregnant!!" (Hasn't happened.) 
And I'm really excited about how high my temps are. And also the possibility that maybe I had an implantation dip at 7-8 days? Something I read said if you have twins, you could have a more lengthy ID. So... FX'd. 
But all that being said, I'm completely crazy. And it's past my bedtime. 
Sleep well, girls!! And lots and lots and lots of :dust: to the five of us as-yet-unimpregnated ladies!!


----------



## sspencer99

morning all how are we 
jen im not going to test again thats it im done lol unless af is 5 days late then i will but shes on her way i can feel it but will deffo try hard next cycle xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Stacey, I was beginning to wonder what had happened to you. 
Try not to feel down. You're not out til the :witch: is here, and even if she shows, you've got all of us here to support you until you get that bfp!! 

AFM, temp is still high. Which is weird. But really nothing else out of the ordinary. Tired (as usual), bbs a little tender (as usual), faint random cramping (as usual). So... :shrug:
Actually, I'm guessing the :witch: will show, because the new thing this cycle is the temps... and it seems like every cycle, there's one new weird thing that gives me hope but it turns out to be nothing. So I'm not getting my hopes up. :thumbup: 

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been absent this weekend...weird for me I know..think I have been spending way too much time lately on BnB and once I start I can't stop!! LOL...I may have a problem...

Jen, :test: the suspense is killing me!!

Stacey, sorry for the bfn, but at least you can have fun like drink and feel guilt free at your interview...since getting pregnant I have definitely become less wild and more like an old lady...when I went bowling on Sat night there was this couple in the lane next to us and whenever they would get a spare or a strike they would start humping or the girl would straddle the guy in his arms and he would lift up her skirt :blush: I was so embarrassed/offended. Guess I am getting old..BTW, this isn't a family bowling place, its in the east village and is more of a lounge and you have to be 21+ but didn't know that means you can exhibit adult lewd behavior...

Sarah, glad you had a good vacation,hope the sickness isn't too bad...when is your 12 week scan??

Vicki, how far along are you?? When is your 12 week scan? Glad you had a good vacation...there is another girl on here who is a trainer (well aerobics instructor) who is a few weeks ahead of me. Not sure how she did it in the first trimester, thats rough!! All I wanted to do was sleep!! 

Logan, did you :test: Fx'ed!!! 

Ysatis, glad you enjoyed the penguin movie. I do like Jim carrey. :D

Tracey, so close to your appt!! 

Cassie, how are you and your princess bumP??

AFM, Josephine has been kicking me so much that it hurts..been having major heartburn and indigestion, last night she was kicking my guts and the other night my cervix!! Ouch!! But it means she is doing well...worked out this morning for the first time in a long time...pretty sad I know. Going to go to work and try and catch up on all my other threads later. This thread is top priority...:thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

hope your all well.. no i resisted the urge to test... will do so tomorrow..

yay for me..lol

andrea-i would feel uncorfortable too....crazy...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Logan!! Be strong!! No poas addicts here!! 

Andrea, haha you think you're like an old lady now... just wait until she's born. Do you know, I drive like a senior citizen? Hehe Particularly when it's dark or raining. And I'm always thinking, "Jeez, turn your music down!" Or, "Watch your language!" Seriously, once you are responsible for another life, people seem to offend you more easily.


----------



## QueenVic

Helloooooo

Jen - yeah I do love my job most of the time the only times I don't is when I'm super tired or feeling rundown and have people back to back, it's a killer.. or people that moan all the time hehe :winkwink:

edit - oh and the 6.30am starts and late finishes aren't great!

I can't do much about my workload as it's my studio so the clients I have now I have to carry on with.. I may not take many new ones on though!

I don't even know how I am going to get ready and get myself to work tomorrow... I have felt shocking the last 2 days and literally done nothing..

Hey am I ok to take Panadol ??

Andrea - scan is 2 weeks today! (fingers crossed) will be 11.5weeks by me and 12 weeks exactly by LMP..

Good Luck ladies testing in the next couple of days :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!! I wanted to tell that couple...not in front of my baby!! hehehe.


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, can't wait to see your scan piccys!! 


Rachel, hows your bun doing?? Feeling movement yet??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, I would've laughed so hard if you told them that!! 

Vicki, that's good that at least you can stop taking many new clients. How's your OH handling the baby thing? 
Is Panadol the same as tylenol? My dr said I could take tylenol (regular strength)... googling it now... but best thing to do would be to ask your dr, of course.
Edit: Ah, yes, I googled it. Regular strength is probably fine. But ask your dr to make sure. 

When I was pg with #1, we didn't have internet. So I didn't have the advantage (or disadvantage!) of googling every little thing that happened... and it's probably better that I didn't... although I still never called my dr for anything either.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So now one fb friend is in the hospital, getting ready to deliver, and another just announced her pregnancy. 
It never stops... :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sorry Jen, i know it must be frustrating... I don't have any FB friends right now that are pregnant, besides you guys! :haha: the one FB friend that really bugged me was my cousin's aunt, she was due 2 weeks after our first bean would have been due.. It didn't bug me, but February was a tough month seeing all of her pictures of her baby.. oh well..

On a better note, Jesse said he wants to foster parent :yipee: i'm going to look into it today & ask a friend that does it if she knows a case worker that we can contact & see how to get the ball rolling :)


----------



## lilrojo

Wow that is amazing ysa.. hope everything goes smoothly and you can get things started right away..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think it's my age. Late-20's to 30 is when most people get married and have babies. :shrug: It will be me soon enough. 

Wow, foster parenting... Would you be looking to get a younger kid? I just can't imagine trying to foster a teenager who's had an awful life. You'll still ttc, right?


----------



## sept10

First day back at work today after the holiday and i'm wrecked...twill be an early night for me tonight. Last night i went to bed but had to get up again at 10.30pm to eat a snack before i could go to sleep...not sure if thats part of jet lag or pregnancy but just got real hungry and couldn't ignore it!!

Jen - can't believe you have not tested...i am in awe of your self control!!!

Andrea - my 12 week scan is fri 15th july...so still have 4 weeks to wait...feels like an eternity!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

no, I think I'd like maybe 2 & under, maybe 3 & under, IDK.. At least until we get into a bigger house, then we'll be able to be more open to an older kid. I definitely don't think we'd be able to handle a teenager.. We will still TTC, Jesse told me that he doesn't want to stop..

I know of a house for rent by someone in my church in the next town over, same price as the one we're in, but a lot newer & it's 4 bedrooms, maybe we'll have to give him a call? we didn't want to before because we thought 4 bedrooms was too big, but maybe it'll be good for us now....? :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Ysa.. so happy for you.. Im in such awe of ppl who foster.. you will be giving such a great gift of love and a happy life to children.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

If you have a little foster kid, or maybe even two if there's a brother and sister and they don't want to separate them, and then you have your own LO or twins... you could have four kids fast!! 

There is a family at church who went from 0 to 3 or 4 in no time... they were fostering some siblings, I think, and then they adopted them. They just recently went through this ordeal where the mom had a baby and gave it to them and then said she wanted it back... horrific... but in the end, she changed her mind so now they have 4 or maybe even 5? What a beautiful way to make a family. 

Would you be interested in adopting a foster kid if the opportunity presented itself? I think it's awesome that you and Jesse are looking into this.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- it's more _fear_ than self-control, but thanks. :)

Are you feeling like it's a boy or girl?


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> So now one fb friend is in the hospital, getting ready to deliver, and another just announced her pregnancy.
> It never stops... :wacko:

sorry hun...but hey...you may be pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen are you ready for your us tomorrow.. are you gonna test before your appt... when do you go..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, i have a friend whose a single mom a street over & she foster parents, last month she had three 3 year olds & an 8 year old. The two 3 y/o's & 8 y/o were siblings.. now they're gone & she's back to the one 3 y/o & her case worker asked her about possibly adopting him. She's had him for like 8 months, he is so adorable.

I'm sure that if we had a kid long enough, and they asked us about adoption, that we might roll the idea around.. I'd definitely consider adoption, the ball always ends up in Jesse's court though.. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think I'm ready. Either there's nothing wrong, which is great news, or there's something wrong, which means we _know_ why it's taken so long, and we treat it. I really don't want to have to have surgery, but we'll do what we have to. 

I don't think I'm going to test before I go. I'll just wait and see what they say. Maybe they'll test me. That would be an exciting way to find out! But I won't get my hopes up. 
My appt is at 3.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, exciting Jen.. Can't wait!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah my us and bloods are next week.. after af.. 

Excited to hear how it goes.. hopefully all is fine or its something easy to fix.. :)

Jen-did you do anything fun for father's day...

we went shopping and got a new tv.. yay for being done with that and groceries.. will have to get pics up on fb then you all can see it.. i dont know why but pics dont like to upload on here for some reason.. I have a few pics up will have to share my album with you guys.. :)

My dd gave my dh a can cooler thing she picked it out lol.. i got him a blu ray player..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Another one. In the same day. Seriously? 
I just can't take it. 
I must have ten pregnant facebook friends right now, if not more. I listed them awhile ago and they are just multiplying at an insane rate. 
:cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Yeah my us and bloods are next week.. after af..

You mean _if she shows_. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa that's amazing !! and how exciting :thumbup: good luck with it all !

Jen hope your appointment goes well let us know asap !!! 

Logan u must be pleased that everything is getting checked out too fx'd

Man I just checked out Andreas bump pics when she was at this stage and i don't have anything on her lol - I want a little bump by the time we tell people.. (if all goes well with the scan FX'd) 

Where's Raych does she have a bump yet?

WELL all I have done all day is unpack from the hol and make OH a frittata for dinner... hmm not good.. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Vicki-I am happy.. my dr didnt want to do anything for me.. so i found one that would.. a lot nicer too.. hopefully im preggo and it wont matter.. lol.. but if not then im very happy.. this is your first baby right.. you prob wont show till closer to 17 weeks..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My check engine light came on when I got in my car... ugh. Today is NOT my day. 

Maybe I should just go poas while I'm already in a dookie mood.


----------



## DrGomps

Ysa, thats so awesome that you are going to do foster care..though most of the kids that need homes tend to be a little older and sometimes are difficult to deal with. My parents do foster care atm, they have a 6 year old. 

Vicki, I gained loads of weight and it was all fat/bloat. Would love to see your bump though!! :D YOur abs are probably tight and keeping the bump in!!


----------



## lilrojo

So I tested I know i was gonna wait till tomorrow but i caved.. and bam PREGNANT came up on my test.. :) Go in tomorrow to get my levels checked...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I already said this on your journal, but I knew it!! Soooo excited and praying it's a sticky one!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks so much Jen.. Im so nervous yet.. since having 2 miscarriages.. dr said could be from my last mc.. but i got a negative preg test after.. and its been 4 weeks.. and i ovulated.. so I know its new.. my levels were only at 30.5 so not thinking they took that long to drop the rest of the way..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, there's no way it's from the mc. 
Yay!!!! 
So dr is going to make sure you do everything you can to help this one stick, right? Checking levels often, maybe progesterone? I know you said before what his plan was... I don't remember...


----------



## lilrojo

Yep, doing hcg and progesterone tomorrow... not sure what the plan will be from here.. wait on what tom says..


----------



## DrGomps

OH my god I am so freaking happy for you!! Stick baby stick!! I also agree, you ovulated, you had negative tests, there is no way this is from miscarriage!! Sending you all the sticky :dust: in the world and Josephine and I are crossing our fingers and toes that this is forever baby # 2!!! third time lucky??


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. Trying not to get my hopes up too much just yet.. wait on what tom brings.. but i feel good.. staying positive.. still nervous but I guess thats expected.. just praying this one sticks.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... this place has been so desolate lately, everyone is missing out on the news!!!


----------



## lilrojo

haha.. not too big yet.. we will see what tom brings.. go in at 10 am.. so will let you know when i know.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Logan, just a question... 
You wouldn't feel like someone was stealing your thunder if, say, they posted a bfp tonight too... would you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, OMG. Congrats!!!!!!!

Jen, do you have something to tell us?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just since about ten minutes ago:

This was after about 20 seconds. It's even darker now. 
This is the happiest day of my life. :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

OMG Jen Huge congrats.. hope we get to be bump Buddies.. GO TEAM GREEN..


----------



## lilrojo

Gosh two in one day.. thats so amazing.. so happy for you.. so whats your edd supposed to be.. mine is march 1st..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here's my darker pic:

Logan, what do you mean hope? We _are_ bump buddies!! :happydance:

So... should I keep my appt tomorrow? Should I call first? Should I just go and say I would like a pregnancy test done? Should I go and then tell them I got a bfp? 

I haven't even told dh yet because he's sleeping and I hate to wake him up... Today was his day off and he stayed up all night last night and then all day so he could get the grass cut and stuff... I was thinking I'd leave the test out for whenever he wakes up.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for bump buddies.. I would call I guess.. then they wont do tests they dont need too.. they might still want you to come in and get your levels checked you never know..

Yay for bump buddies.. as long as we stay sticky.. :)

Def a bfp.. wish my pics would upload.. grrr..

and i love sharing my thunder.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

:cloud9: so on cloud nine right now.. hoping tom brings great news for us both.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, Jen!!!!! Yay!! Congrats! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think I'll test again in the morning and then call. It's pretty incredible I tested in the evening, at 13 dpo, four days before expected AF, and the line came up immediately!! As soon as I dipped it and set it back down, and I saw the liquid go up... I could already see the shadows of two lines. 
I have to try not to get ahead of myself, but my mind is already racing. Who to tell first, when to tell, how to tell, names, how far along I'll be during each season, buying maternity clothes... craziness. 
But of course, mc is always possible and I guess I need to be prepared for that.
I'm sort of hoping they let me come in tomorrow anyway, just to indulge me. :blush:
But my mom was supposed to be watching Thomas during my appt... so if it gets moved, say, to August... she may be suspicious. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah you could just go and pretend you dont know yet.. or go out and do something else for an hr.. or so. :) I told my dh and my mom.. thats it and all ofyou..


----------



## lilrojo

I wasnt going to change my ticker yet.. but figured why not.. going to stay positive and hope this bean sticks.. excited for my appt tomorrow.. will update with results..


----------



## QueenVic

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

OHMYGOD - Logan & Jen C.O.N.G.R.A.T.U.L.A.T.I.O.N.S !!!!!!!!

Both of u on the same day that's amazing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Logan I know wat u mean about being nervous I still totally am until 12wk scan and prob even after that....but hopefully it's 3rd time lucky for both of us FX'd


----------



## sspencer99

Congrats ladies soooo sooooo sooooo estatic for you both xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

OH MY GOD!! What a great day it is for the STC!! 

Jen, I am over the moon for you!! You deserve this!! Yay for team green!!! If they do the scan tomorrow they might see the thickening of the uterus. Not sure if they will test you, pretty impressive that you got a :bfp: @ night without FMU. Think you got a sticky baby there!!

And logan, this one has to stick so you and Jen can be team green bump buddies!! :thumbup:

And then there were three TTC...I know tracey has her appt with the FS in 2 weeks and she has lost more then enough weight to qualify! I am convinced that they entire STC will be pregnant by the end of the year!!


----------



## sspencer99

af not here yet but i can feel her niggling her way in 

jen i had a funny feeling you were preggo 
logan i was cluleless 

rite ebay and fertirtilly monitor here i come lol xxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

And Jen, there is obviously nothing wrong with either of you it just took you a bit longer to concieve....apparently the average is a year anyways and you are just a few months shy of that right?? 

When are you ladies due?? Leap year babies???


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, have you tested again?? Fx'ed she stays away....roll on the :bfp:s!!! :D


----------



## sspencer99

no every time i test she shows an hr later lol 
i know im not any ways awww i need to catch up 
im going to be a serial shagger the cycle lol 

andrea how are you? how is little lady is she more active again? xxx


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, she is loads more active, I can feel her even when her kicks aren't on the surface...when she moves inwardly it feels like your stomach feels during a big drop in a ride and she keeps kicking my lady parts. Shes getting stronger and its starting to hurt. ALso, having the worst heartburn!! But I love it!! Can't believe I am only 3 weeks away from V day!! :shock:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone!! 
Thanks for all the congratulations. :)
I'm going to call the dr and see, but they'll prob want to reschedule the appt... And I want to ask a few questions, too. 
I slept maybe a total of two hours last night. Haha I left the test on the sink, and when DH got up around 3 and went in the bathroom, I was like, "So?" and he's like, "So what?" He didn't even notice it!! But now he's excited. But he says, "You know it's a boy, right?" And he didn't believe it, but I took another test this morning and I think maybe he believes it now. He didn't want to tell anyone, but I want to tell our parents. 
Hehe I bought pickles at the store on Thursday. They just looked so good!! 
Andrea, yes, this was cycle ten. It would've been a year in August. I don't know when I'm due yet, but if I add 7 days and go back three months from lmp, that would be March 1. But FF says Feb 27. I'll have to wait and see what the dr says. 
Oh, and dh said, since the line was so dark, that it must be a boy because boys make darker lines... has anyone ever heard that before? I think he was just making it up because he wants a boy. :wacko:


----------



## sspencer99

its nuts feeling somthing living inside you i used to go crazy when olly would kick his mummy i used to try grab his leg or his bum but he was to quick lol 

soo if i fall preg next cycle id find out near anversery that would be nice xx


----------



## DrGomps

the darkness of the line has nothing to do with gender!! LOL!! Leap year baby!! You should totally schedule your c-section on the 29th!!


----------



## sspencer99

haha how funny lol im tempted to test but im not going to either rain on your parades or bring the mood down 
its a good day and 2 out of three is brillaint if i say so my self xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, don't worry about it, Stacey. If not this month, then next month. You and Ysa are overdue!! And Tracey is well on her way, too. So exciting!! 
Andrea, I don't think she'd let me schedule my own c-section!! :rofl: I heard she does c-sections on Tuesdays, so it'll probably be the 28th anyway. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, did DH find the test in the bathroom yet?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha yeah he woke up at 3 and didn't see it and I had to wave it in front of his face. But he didn't believe it. So I took a second one this morning. I was like, "Do you believe it NOW??" 
He made me take two with ds, too. :)
Edit: And of course I couldn't sleep, so every time he woke up, I was staring at him... so this morning, he's like, so _that's_ why you were awake all night!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Called the dr. They canceled my appt for today and they are going to call me back and let me know when I have to come in and also tell me if my meds are safe to take. I'm pretty sure they are, because my GP knew we were ttc and said they were all okay. But I want my obgyn's opinion just to be sure.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

so how far along are you Jen?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just wanted to pop in and say hi.. getting ready to leave for my appt.. will update later with my results.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

4 weeks, 1 day. :)
Trying to decide if I want to add a pregnancy ticker, and if I do... what do I get rid of?


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies,

Logan I knew that you would get a bfp quickly, I have seen it happen too much lately! Big Congrats to you hoping this bean sticks!!! 

Jen big congrats to you too, great news today for the STC!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

how are you feeling Erika?


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Ysa,

Im a nervous wreck I have my NT Scan on Thursday and my cerclage surgery on friday. My morning sickness is tapering off thank goodness.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

When do you find out the sex? What are you hoping for? Are your other kids boys or girls? (You probably said a long time ago but I'm sorry I don't remember!)


----------



## truthbtold

I have two boys and a step daughter I wont say what Im hoping for but here is a clue my angel baby was a girl soooooooo lol but I am getting so many boy vibes. I scheduled an elective ultrasound for August 1st.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, how exciting!! Well, I hope you get what you want. :winkwink:
August 1st seems so far off... is it a 3D one?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

August 1st does feel so far away! I hope time flies for you tho :)


----------



## truthbtold

It seems really close to me maybe because we will be in Aruba from July 16 to the 23rd celebrating our one year wedding anniversary then a week later we find out the gender. Im so busy worried about the cerclage and getting ready for the trip August seems so close lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Someone posted this & I think it's a really neat idea:




LadyHutch said:


> So yesterday I was a little bored at work, and remembered a TV commercial I had seen recently.
> 
> I created an email address for our baby and am sending letters and pictures every day to it. I think it is a neat idea, I also gave the address to all of our friends and family so they can write to him too.
> 
> What a cool idea, like a virtual scrapbook of letters and stuff that he can have when he is old enough to read =)


----------



## truthbtold

That is a cool idea


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... I'll have to think about that... or I might make him/her a facebook page once it's public knowledge. 
I don't know what I'll call him/her yet, either... I'm thinking Hamlet. Hehe Baby Hamrick = a little Ham = Hamlet. (Just as a nickname, of course, not his/her actual name!!)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, i think Hamlet is cute! And I do like the FB page idea


----------



## truthbtold

Im too nervous to do anything until after 24 weeks.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, maybe I should be... but I've waited too long for this not to allow myself to be excited about it! Hopefully I'm not setting myself up for a big letdown. I just have to trust God.


----------



## truthbtold

So true thats all we can do!


----------



## DrGomps

Wow Ericka I can't believe you are already almost in the second trimester!! I am sure the cerclage will go fine!! 

Maybe I should make Josephine a Facebook page? Ferdie has one. 

Good luck today Logan!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahaha I love that Ferdie has one. You totally need to make Josephine one, too. :) One of my friends who is prego tagged her baby in pictures. Pretty funny.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was wondering if anyone knew how to pronounce my name (Ysatis), so I youtubed my name and this is the best thing I could find!! lol, at 52 seconds, she says it & she says it perfectly, the way it's supposed to be pronounced.. I'm a dork, I know.

https://youtu.be/ptI63-4EALM


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> Wow Ericka I can't believe you are already almost in the second trimester!! I am sure the cerclage will go fine!!
> 
> Maybe I should make Josephine a Facebook page? Ferdie has one.
> 
> Good luck today Logan!!

totally think that little Ms Josephine needs a FB page too!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AHA!! So it's eesa-teece? I was totally wrong on that!!! I was thinking more like... eeSAWtiss. Sorry I butchered your beautiful name. :blush: 
I butchered poor Andrea's too... 
I think everyone else's is pretty easy... right?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, eesa-teece.. I've had worse than eeSAWtiss, LOL.. I've had somone call me Yahtzee before (like the game). LOL


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yahtzee... that's awful. I guess in a way, sharing my name with 15 million other people isn't such a bad thing. Although our neighbor called me "Jennifer Hamrock." That was pretty funny. Especially since he was all mad when he came over and he was banging on the door and then dh came out and was like, what do you want? And he's like, I need to talk to Jennifer Hamrock. Serious as can be. I don't know how dh didn't die laughing.


----------



## sept10

Jen and Logan Congratulations :wohoo:

I knew you would be close behind me...

Jen - team green all the way...what about you Logan?? you gonna join us in team green????

So happy for you both fingers crossed for all of us for the next few months and next few weeks especially xxxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

I was also totally butchering your name in my head too Ysatis. I am so pissed right now. Going to have to Post a rant in my journal because I don't want to dampen the mood of your thread. All I am going to say is you don't mess with a pregnant woman and her furbaby!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh my god, I'm away one weekend and everything happens!!!

Congratulations to Jen and Logan, I am so so so so SO happy for both of you :D

AFM - I've been feeling flutters for the last few days but today I DEFINITELY felt Dot moving, going crazy kicking and what felt like a somersault! Such a weird feeling, but soooo lovely! :D


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Jen thought that too wow yAsa that's hard to pronounce lol I was actually trying to smell them I'm a dork took lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel-- YAY for movement!!! Woohoo!! 
Stacey-- don't feel silly-- I was thinking, uh-oh, I can't be around all these perfumes with my asthma!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay Sarah!! Go Team Green!! 

I don't know how I'm ever going to last 36 more weeks not knowing if it's a him or a her... don't want to call it "it"... I'll probably just say "he," 'cause it probably is. :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, did you tell anyone yet? just caught up on your journal, lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. back from drs.. stopped to do some shopping.. i was starving.. lol.. waiting for the call on my results.. :) everything is going great so far.. love it.. If I go by my lmp-mc date im 4 weeks too.. but my o date says otherwise.. so going by that.. :) 

How are you all..


----------



## Traskey

lilrojo said:


> So I tested I know i was gonna wait till tomorrow but i caved.. and bam PREGNANT came up on my test.. :) Go in tomorrow to get my levels checked...

Sorry I missed this yesterday.

CONGRATULATIONS LOGAN!!!!

That's brilliant news. So happy for you :dance:


----------



## Traskey

AmaryllisRed said:


> Just since about ten minutes ago:
> View attachment 223845
> 
> This was after about 20 seconds. It's even darker now.
> This is the happiest day of my life. :cloud9:

Wow! 2 in one day :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS JEN!!!!!!! So happy for you as well.

:dust: for both of you!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yay Sarah!! Go Team Green!!
> 
> I don't know how I'm ever going to last 36 more weeks not knowing if it's a him or a her... don't want to call it "it"... I'll probably just say "he," 'cause it probably is. :shrug:

Jen, you can call him "he", or make up a temporary, creative name.. :) You're a very creative person.. :) I'm sure you'll come up with something, I don't know how you are going to last your whole pregnancy not finding out the gender! At least the first 4 weeks don't count! :haha: you're already 1/10 of the way there :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Im so excited we got our BFPs on the same day Jen.. we can stay team green the whole way together.. Did you find out with your son.. I found out with my daughter.. im excited not to know..


----------



## Traskey

FloridaGirl21 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how to pronounce my name (Ysatis), so I youtubed my name and this is the best thing I could find!! lol, at 52 seconds, she says it & she says it perfectly, the way it's supposed to be pronounced.. I'm a dork, I know.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ptI63-4EALM

Oh yayyyyyyyyyyyy. I used to say it correctly in my head :happydance: Probably because my oldest friend used to work the fragrance counter at a department store :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- we haven't told a soul yet. Just about to head over to my mom's, so... haven't decided yet. I won't know until the words come out of my mouth! Honestly, I'm sort of enjoying the secret. :)
Logan, woohoo!! We found out the gender with our son, too. So this is a whole new thing. Do you really think we can last? Us AND our OH's?


----------



## lilrojo

Yes I do.. I know I can last.. and my dh doesnt care either way.. so im team green till the end..

You need a pregnancy ticker...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: people who've heard of the perfume know how to say it, and those people don't shy away from saying 'Ysatis'.. People who've never heard of my name insist on calling me 'Ysa', which is fine. It's a lot easier, and I guess not intimidating.. :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, you need a pregnancy ticker Jen!!


----------



## DrGomps

Pregnancy ticker Jen!! You don't need fertility friend anymore!!! your fertile!!


----------



## sspencer99

just got a fertility monitor on ebay for £55 yay its second hand they had cheaper new one silly me i put a bid in to high lol

will buy the sticks thurs on pay day yay xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you're still not out yet Stacey! fx'ed you don't need that CBFM


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-I love my cbfm.. has been a godsend.. if i didnt have it prob wouldnt be preg right now.. cuz i o'ed earlier than normal.. fxed it works as great for you.. but i hope too that you dont need it.. :) but most fall preg by their 2nd cycle using it.. you should join the cbfm thread.. the ladies on there, including me, are very great and helpful with any q's.. you should check amazon.. they have great prices on the sticks.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW congrats Jen and Logan! Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies, how exciting is this!!!! 2 in 1 day! You must both be over the moon!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Alright, alright, ask and you shall receive. There's your ticker. It's not much, but it's something for now... I'm actually supposed to be putting LO to bed right now but had to check on my STC ladies! We just got back from dinner with my mom... totally didn't tell her! I didn't feel like having that emotional huggy moment. I did mention going through my pregnancy stuff from before, but I doubt she thought anything of it, since she knows we're ttc and I'm a bit obsessed. 
Oh, and I'm totally emotional. Some kid on the radio was reciting the Boy Scout Law and I just starting crying, right there in the car. I'm already a nutjob at 4 weeks!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. jen thats funny.. im emotional and moody.. too.. so got my levels back and they are great for where im at.. they were 64 and progesterone was 33.. still going on prog suppositories.. till im 12 weeks.. just to do whatever i can to keep this preg... going back on thursday to get levels rechecked.. but for now im over the moon and on cloud nine.. love it.. go in 2 weeks for a us.. so yay..


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, you crack me up!! I am really looking forward to reading your blog these next 9 months!!

Logan, any news? You taking progesterone?


----------



## DrGomps

Haha Logan, we must've posted at the sametime!! That's great news!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. Im very happy.. feeling just great.. finally I might have my forever baby number 2..


----------



## DrGomps

lilrojo said:


> Thanks Andrea.. Im very happy.. feeling just great.. finally I might have my forever baby number 2..

Yay!! :happydance: what day do you have your scan?? Because 5w5d (2 weeks from today) is a bit early to see the heartbeat...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, Yay for your levels!! So happy. And so glad you have a dr who is going to help you hold on to this bean!! 
Andrea, I'll prob just switch the ttc blog right on over to a pregnancy blog. And I'll keep my other one as is... even after the pregnancy is public, I'll prob keep all things pregnancy in the pregnancy blog, for the most part. 
I still sort of don't believe it... probably won't until I go to the dr. The dr's office called me back but Thomas was in the tub and it came up as a private #, so I didn't answer. So I have to call back tomorrow to see about my meds and make my appt.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Jen.. cant wait to hear when your first appt is.. i go back thurs.. hope for doubling numbers.. Im just so happy right now..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, I'm anxious, too, but it probably won't be until August. :wacko: 
I hope you have doubling numbers!! FX'd! 
I've been having some cramping this evening... sort of scary... About an hour ago I had some and so I thought maybe I'm just working too hard so I lay down for maybe 15 min and they stopped. It's normal, right? 
And I have this wet feeling like AF (or mc?!) but then it's just cm. :shrug: 
Now googling "cramps in pregnancy"...


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah they are normal.. everything strecthing.. as long as they aren't painful with bleeding.. then your fine.. dont worry so much.. and i am way wet too.. keep thinking i will go to the bathroom and see blood but nothing.. so im gonna chill out.. and be happy.. when do they usually see you.. when did you go with thomas..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, that makes me feel a lot better. 
I love that we are going through this together!! 
With Thomas, the dr didn't see me until I was about three months along. I remember because I was far enough along that she could tell the gender, and I was surprised. I didn't even know I would have an u/s or anything and didn't even bother to have dh come along.


----------



## lilrojo

Me too.. its really nice having someone who is due right there with me on the same thread and we have become friends.. im just so happy for both of us.. and cant wait for the rest of the ladies to join in.. 

Really with my daughter I went in at 7 weeks.. for a us.. and then at 9 or so for my pap and such.. you dont go at all till your 12 weeks.. thats crazy.. not to confirm or anything


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, she told you the gender @ 3 months??? I mean its not completely accurate unless you do a cvs/amniocentesis. 

I still check for blood!! :dohh: and cramps are totally normal...gestational sac is forming and uterus is stretching. leads to lots of aches/pains.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah i have had some not much just when i get up too fast or something.. Im stopping checking for blood.. if its meant to be it will.. up to god now.. :) 

I wasnt told with my dd till i was 20 weeks.. almost 21


----------



## Traskey

Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!! 
Yeah, with Thomas I found out at 3 months... but after seeing your (Andrea) scan pics around that time, I'm thinking she must've been going by the nub. But she seemed pretty sure of herself, and obviously she was right! But no worries about that this time, as long as she can keep a secret!! I would imagine they put a sticker on my file or something so everyone knows not to say anything. :)
And they must think there's no reason to come in before then... as long as everything is going okay. I mean, obviously I would call if I were bleeding or not feeling right in some other way... and I don't have any history that would suggest a problem. 

I have so much to do today... my meeting at the newspaper is this afternoon(!!) and I have to call my obgyn back AND call my gp, because I am OUT of both my inhalers. I put a call in and so did my pharmacy, but I need to get those prescriptions today or I will die!!! (Kidding. Not die. But not feel well!) 
Pay bills... go to the store... and of course the usual laundry, dishes, cleaning up, blah blah blah... and DS was up early. Woohoo. :)

How is everyone hanging in there today? 
Oh, Andrea, your ticker made me laugh-- Josephine weighs more than Kate Moss!! :rofl:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, have you told thomas yet?? LOl..I love the funny ticker more then the devleopment one. Thinking of getting rid of the fruit ticker as its about to go boring (next week is papaya and it stays a papaya for a month).


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That does sound boring... maybe get a different one? I like your baby-gaga one. I'll probably get myself one here in a little bit. 
No, we haven't told Thomas yet. DH started to yesterday, but I was like, "NO!!" Just because he would be too young to understand if I mc'd, plus the questions would come about "How did the baby _get_ in Mommy's belly?" and I'm not prepared to handle that yet!! Eventually I'll have to tell him, because he won't be able to throw himself on my lap and he might wonder if I'm hugging the toilet and eventually he'll wonder why I'm getting such a big belly... I wanted to ask our pediatrician about how and when to tell him, but Jarrod doesn't want to. So I'll probably google it and maybe get some books about it. :)

Good luck at your scan today-- hopefully you get a nice tech this time!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just called the dr's office. She said my meds are fine because it is more important to control the asthma. And my appointment is July 1st! I don't know why it's so early, but I'm glad it is. I'll only be 5 weeks 4 days then... 
Is it normal to go so early? It seems like it's more normal than waiting until 12 weeks...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

5w4d does seem a bit early, just remember that there may not be a HB yet, so don't get worried if you don't see one.. And if you don't see one, then you'll get to go in again in a few weeks.. :) so yay for seeing baby early!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen are they doing a us.. that is way early yet, its normal for blood work and such but not a us.. i dont go back for 2 weeks after thurs.. for my us.. i will be 6 weeks... to look for the hb...

Andrea-happy 21 weeks... :)


----------



## DrGomps

Yay logan for 4 weeks!! We upgrade weeks on the same day!! I like doing that on Wednesdays because it gives me something to look forward to mid week!!

Ah, Jen I can understand the worry about miscarriage and Thomas not understanding. I think there is no correct time or way for you to tell your child, have to do what works for both of you!! I wonder if she is going to do all the standard bloods and pap exam?? Do you have to do the same bloods the second time around ( I mean it should be clear whether you are cystic fibrosis carrier and you are not likely to have an STD now :haha:) 

Scan went well, pretty quick as Josephine was cooperating. Everything measured perfectly!! She was kicking me loads during and kept making me giggle.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks andrea...

Here where i live they do the std testing and such everytime your pregnant.. pap is every two years.. I think its dumb cuz im married and only having sex with my dh but whatever.. Im saying no to it this time.. just pointless.. it should be up to me anyways..right..

Yay for updating tickers.. :) so exciting..
I told my daughter but I know she doesnt understand yet, maybe later she will.. she will be almost 3 when baby comes..


----------



## DrGomps

Here is a neat comparison! Look how she has grown!!
 



Attached Files:







Slide1.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies how are we all today ?

af not hear yet its kinda a downer i just wish she was here i have applied for lots more jobs today if i get any of them i will be giving up the ttc untill im there long enough to get martanty pay xxx


----------



## Traskey

Hi Stacey, do you think you should :test: as she's still not here? Are you two days overdue?


----------



## sspencer99

no i actually tested yesterday bfn tbh i no this sounds bad but i actually give up n cnt be bothered 
if i decide to go work in tooting or manage to keep my job i will keep trying but if not im done for a bit xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies. What a day. 
I had to do some running around-- post office since I ran out of stamps, Sprint since I forgot to mail the phone bill, Walgreens still didn't have my inhaler so I had to go to the dr's, and the store, and by that time I was hungry and nauseous. Yay. 
I don't think they'll be doing an u/s this time... they didn't say what it was for, but I figure prob bloodwork and exam maybe? I don't know. I just had a pap in April, I think... so I don't know if they'll need to do another one... my guess would be no, since they do them once a year, and I'll be un-pregnant by next April. :)
I would assume they'll do all the same bloodwork the second time around. 
Meeting is in 2 1/2 hours... not really nervous, honestly, because I have so much more on my mind right now! 
Glad the scan went well, Andrea.


----------



## lilrojo

Ha, I have been doing a lot of nothing today.. going to my sis in laws later tonight to pick up a treadmill then drop it off at my mom's thats it for me.. then docs again tomorrow.. been a hassle with my ins company as they dont know if they will cover my prog. suppositories or not.. waiting to hear.. if not they are 208 dollars for one month.. ugh.. so hope they will or else were shelling out 208.. blah.. lol.. 

Stacey-I wouldnt count yourself out just yet.. another lady got her bfp way after af was due.. i think 2 weeks.. so chin up yet.. 

Andrea-thats amazing how much her face has grown and changed.. i saw one of them with my dd they are amazing.. so alien like.. lol.. also saw her stick her tongue out.. so cute..

Cant believe i may be due on leap day..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You guys should watch this. It's a TV commercial & it was just emailed to me so I thought I'd share. Creepy!

https://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?cli...0&color=00adef&fullscreen=1&autoplay=1&loop=0


----------



## DrGomps

Let us know how the newspaper meeting goes Jen, :thumbup:

Stacey, sorry you are feeling so discouraged...hope you find a job quickly, I know how stressful that can be. :hugs:

Wow, Logan, I can't believe how expensive those suppositories are!! Sheesh!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, that commercial is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I know its crazy.. and makes me mad.. cuz its like fork over the money or maybe have your levels be low later on and miscarry.. you know not an easy choice.. thats a lot of money but this baby is more important..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's dumb that the insurance might not cover it. I could understand if you were not yet pregnant. But they should cover something that is going to keep that baby alive! At this point, I think it's as important as prenatal vitamins, you know? $208 is crazy. What about a cream? Is that cheaper than the suppositories? 
My meeting went okay. They didn't _officially_ tell me they want me... they asked me to write them one more thing by Friday. Which is kind of fast... but I can do it. Anyway, they took my picture, so I think as long as whatever I send them on Friday doesn't stink, I'll be in. :)
I can't wait for ultrasounds. I doubt my dr will do one before 12 weeks... but I can't wait. I hope she lets me see, even though we're Team Green. It's not like I'd be able to interpret the gender anyway!! I'm no sonographer! Even if she gives me one with a good nub shot, it will still be speculation until Baby Day. 
I am still in denial. Logan, are you?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So I went to see what LO was doing, and he was asleep! I'm thinking I might go read and then go to bed myself. He's likely to be up mighty early tomorrow!


----------



## DrGomps

yeah for Thomas going to bed early!! So glad the interview went well, I am sure you will get it!! YOur writing is Fab!!

Logan, good luck today!! 

I am heading on the train up to montreal so I will have minimal access to BnB for the next few days...I will try and check in from time to time (especially today to see Logan's levels) but I probably won't be able to hit the journals.


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies how are we all this morning? 

im still feeling very blah, blah to my job, blah to no af, blah to my life 

i actually forced dh to dtd last nite to induce af but no luck i cant even fell her today yesterday she was evil with the cramps and today nothing 
i want to crawl in a ball 
the think is ive got a busy weekend if af came when ment to id be off tomorrow 
but she will be here soon and will be on great !!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bleh, stupid af. Come if you're coming!! Sorry she's being such a hateful :witch: to you, Stacey. 
Andrea, have a fun trip!! 
Logan, when is your appt? 
Ysa, what happened with your appt yesterday? Did you go? Did you cancel? 
So, Thomas was up just after 5 this morning, little booger. At least dh was still up and stayed up with him until I got out of the shower. Good thing is, that means it's a nap day!! 
And dh started in with the names already! He's all about names I don't like, but he suggested Jonathan and Joseph, both of which I like but didn't bring up because he would reject them if he thought I really liked them. :) I also like Samuel, but I don't want to push it. 
And while he still says no to Hannah Sarah, he said okay to Sarah Hannah. He likes that her initials would be SHH. :wacko: 
Planning to get back to the gym today. It seems to help with my asthma. Just going to walk on the treadmill probably until I can talk to my dr about specifics. I'd like to maybe sign up for a swim class or maybe yoga... I'll have to see what they have. I've never done classes there before.


----------



## sspencer99

thanks jen 

classes at the gym are so fun i enjoy them more than being on the treadmill 
yoga i very hard i used to go with my mum but did not last long as my mum could not cope doing lol 

ive been exercising with just dance on my wii and singing on sing star as i get short of breath it helps with the breathing 
not smoking much nowa days either nearly about ready to quit full stop 

andrea enjoy you time away im soo jel wish i was going away me n dh are talking bout going back to egypt in the winter xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know a lady who has a son a little younger than Thomas, and they always play together in the babysitting room while I work out and she teaches swimming. I might ask her what her class is like. I'm not much of a swimmer, honestly... I'm thinking something more along the lines of like synchronized swimming? Yeah, go ahead and laugh. :rofl: 
Yay for quitting smoking!! Probably one of the hardest things you'll do but so worth it. 
How far is Egypt? That would be an awesome trip. You've been before?


----------



## lilrojo

hey ladies..

Thanks Andrea.... that is sweet.. that your gonna check in on me.. 

Jen my appt is at 10.. need in leave soon to get there.. about an hr away.. blah

Starting to sink in that im pregnant.. with a sticky one.. :) I just hope they are doubling.. oh and my insurance wont cover my suppositories stupid, but the dr is writing to them to get them to.. so yay for that..


----------



## sspencer99

jen egypt is around 5hrs on a plane yeah we went to tabba in egypt for our honey moon 
dh speaks fluent aribic so its good and we dont get messed around he translates for me 

lol i had images in my head of you doing underwater flipps x

yay logan sticky mickey let hope hes doubling up x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, what a good doctor!! Maybe worth the longer drive? At least for now... 
When I put in my LMP, cycle length, and LP, baby gaga gave me an edd of feb 29th! But I changed it because I just don't know yet and the ff one says feb 27th, so this way they'll agree. I'll fix it after I know for sure.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- how many hours? That's good that Dh knows the language-- I've never been anywhere where they don't speak English-- I'd be a little intimidated! 
Haha did you picture me in one of those silly bathing caps they always wear?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies..

Jen, no i called the Dr. office & they told me that my appt wasn't for tomorrow, but in 2 weeks.. So I've got an appt July 6th @ 3:45pm..

Stacey, Egypt sounds soooooo nice. i wish I could go.. :( Yay for quitting smoking!! My mom used to smoke & she quit a few years back.. Me & my brother grew up telling her, every time she pulled a cigarette out, "well that's 2 more minutes off your life".. We (myself & my siblings) were so happy when she finally quit. :thumbup: I think you'll feel better when you finally do. Especially because you said that you get short of breath, it'll strengthen your lungs once you stop.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, they say you start feeling better right away when you quit. 
Hahaha Ysa, you totally told me that yesterday. My brain isn't working this morning. Ugh. Need to get to the gym and get some oxygen circulating! 
Bye for now, ladies. I'll check in later. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Only place I've been where english isn't the first language was Puerto Rico! And unless you're in the shops, no one really speaks english.. It was so beautiful. I wish I could go back.. My grandfather is visiting family right now there, he comes back on Saturday.

Logan, that really sucks about your insurance, but hopefully your doctor will be able to fix it for you. That's really nice of him to do that :)


----------



## sspencer99

yasa i know ive got a overactive heart which is why i get out of breath 
ive never been a heavy smoker but i do actually like smoking 

yes jen i did you had a lilly patch on ur bum (fanny i think you guys call it) 

its 5hrs sorry 
when we went it was way in the 100s and soo hot we toot a boat out to this tiny island and scuba dived around it and was jumping of the boat and stuff soo good i do have the pics on my fb if u fancy a browse xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Going to look at your pics... sooo jealous!! 

Oh, I went to the gym, and I totally couldn't handle much at all. :( I walked on the treadmill for 30 min, but if I tried to go too fast, I felt crampy and had to slow down again. And I couldn't even handle weights! 
A nap is _definitely_ in the plans for today.


----------



## sspencer99

wow i wish i was having a nap right now x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Shouldn't be too much longer, right? It's probably like... four o'clock there? 
Our nap starts in two hours. And none too soon. I'm knackered. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies, I was taking a minute to digest my NT Scan but Jen found me on the first tri boards. The scan went fine the measurements are looking good. But the nub is difinitely boy. Everyone who knows my story knows I was really hoping and praying for a girl. Since I lost my girl in december but instead I have my third boy on the way. I know some of you would very much be thrilled with either so you cant understand my emotions right now. Anyway here is the scan picture.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know... the head is sort of questionable... don't you think? 
:hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling down about it. Still, either way, s/he's going to be an absolutely _beautiful_ baby.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Erika, I don't really know what to say to comfort you.. But I can give you cyber :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I don't know a lot about nubs and stuff... but surely you can't be 100% sure on gender until later, so maybe there's still a chance it might be a girly? Either way I'm sure it'll be a lovely addition to your family *hugs* xx


----------



## babydustcass

oh erika, I love your piccy! The profile is so clear, but i wouldnt be so sure I can even see a nub in your picture? please dont be down hun, and while I dont fully understand GD, I understand how much you want a little girl. Just know we are all here for you to talk to, when your baby is here you will love them so matter what sex xhugs x


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Ladies, the U/S Tech said boy also. I will get past it I just need a day. Keep me in your prayers my cerclage surgery is at 8:30am tomorrow.


----------



## lilrojo

So cute of a pic erika... and im sorry about the boy, and I know you will be happy down the road... big hugs and fxed for your surgery...

Jen-yeah i walked on the treadmill last night and couldnt do much.. lol i was tired at a speed of 2.. lol oh well plenty of time for that later..

Stacey-so happy about the smoking.. and happy you found the cbfm thread.. :)

Ysa-how are you doing today..

My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. :) It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol.. and dr is getting it all straightened out..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:happydance: :yipee: :dance: so happy Logan! Those levels more than doubled! :wohoo:

DH's cousin is coming over in a few, she has a 6mo old baby girl, it'll be our first time seeing her.. I'm dying to see Jesse interact with such a small baby.. :) I've seen him with my cousin's daughter, but she was a lot older than 6 months whenever we started seeing them regularly & she's 2 1/2 now.


----------



## sspencer99

hey af here woo x


----------



## QueenVic

Ohhhhhh have mercy...... nausea seems to have developed & now have awful headaches everyday :nope:
Just keep telling myself if it means all is ok with baby I can hack it... 1wk4days until scan...but boy is work tough feeling like this..

Erika, congrats that baby is healthy.. thats the most important thing :hugs: GOODLUCK with your appointment tomorrow, we'll be thinking of u

Logan yay for rising levels excellent news :thumbup:

Stacey if ur happy for AF then whoooop! :winkwink:

How is everyone else doing ??

P.S - forgot to say I found the HB on my doppler for about 10seconds yesterday!! It took me agesssss to find but how amazing.. it was 166 :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Vicki... yay for a scan soon.. 

I have my scan for July 12th.. yay so excited.. will be almost 7 weeks then..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, yay for good levels!! I'm soooo happy!!! 
By July 12th, you should be able to hear the heartbeat, right? And maybe see some stuff? 
Since you said it about the treadmill... yeah. I went up to 3.5 but only for a couple minutes at a time and it was really tiring me out. Mostly I stayed below 3. I felt like such a slacker... Haha we have the best excuse in the world, though! 
Vicki-- yay for the hb!! Stinks about the nausea and headaches, though. How many weeks are you? 
Stacey-- yay AF!! Moving right along, right? If you get that bfp this cycle, you'll be exactly a month behind me and Logan. PMA!! 
Ysa-- aren't men so cute with babies? Hehe especially when they know they're being watched and they're trying to impress someone. :)
Erika, we'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. 
Cass... Raych... :wave: How you girls doing tonight? 
Bought myself a pregnancy journal tonight. Maybe too early but couldn't wait. 
Now to play with the LO before bath and bedtime. 
Have a good night, everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen thats great.. I need to get myself one too.. love them.. keep track of everything.. which is fun.. Yeah we should see the hb and baby.. will look like a bean lol.. not much to see.. hoping for another one at 12 weeks.. to make sure all is ok.. since my first mc was at 12.. 

and yeah we have the best excuse for being lazy.. :)

Fxed for Stacey, Tracey, & Ysa.. for your bfps soon.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Can you believe we're already 11% complete? 
Wow... in a way, 251 days sounds short... doesn't it?


----------



## lilrojo

It does and doenst... I just wish we were 12 weeks already.. 

We will have to start bump pics.. :) show the progression.. 

So do you have any symptoms yet... or not really.. my chest hurts all the time and im hungry like an hr after i eat lol..
Jen how far will you be for your appt..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I'm waiting for 12 weeks, too, but I know you will heave a huge sigh of relief once we get there... but it's very reassuring that everything is going well so far. :thumbup: 
Haha I was thinking about bump pics... But right now, all I have is a little bloat, right under my incision. I'm puffy. :) Can't wait 'til we're really bumpin'!! 
As far as symptoms... my face is broken out. Ugh. I have a blackhead. I didn't even get blackheads when I was a teenager! I'm tired... my muscles tire more easily... a little nausea off and on. And the food thing... I'm constantly either starving or nauseous! I eat, then I feel like I ate too much and I'm gonna puke it all up, then like two hours later, I'm starving again, and if I wait to eat, I get nauseous. It never ends. I went to the store yesterday and bought saltines. They will be my friend. 
Oh, and water makes me nauseous. I have to take small sips. 
Surprisingly, bbs don't hurt too bad. My back does, though. 
I'll be 5w 4d for my appt.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah thats about all i have too... lol.. some puff.. and my face broke out some too.. oh well it will clear up soon.. 2 spots.. ugh makes me feel like a teenager.. lol.. oh well worth every minute of it... yeah i have some on off sick feeling too not too bad yet though im sure by us time it will not be fun.. but im embracing all of it :)


----------



## DrGomps

Haha. my face hasn't cleared up at all...broke up in early pregnancy and now i have body acne. :(

First of all, Yay logan for the great numbers!! Looks like you got your 2nd forever baby!!

Ericka, you are only 11 weeks and the nub theory is only 60% accurate @ that time as the genitalia nub is barely developed, so there is still a possibility that its :pink: Will be thinking of you tomorrow!!

Stacey, glad AF came!! So jealous that you went to egypt and with your own Arabic speaking guide!! :thumbup: right now I can't go because i have an israeli stamp in my passport...but when Josephine is born I want to take her traveling and since I need to get her a new passport and my passport is beaten up and has my maiden name, I will get my passport with her!! 

Logan & Jen, I would love you to start bump progressions!! :D So happy for you both!! 

Vicki, can't wait to see you baby!! ANd congrats on finding the HB, great sound isn't it!! So glad you have a sticky baby!! 

AFM, really long train ride. Didn't arrive at the apt we are renting until close to 9 pm...customs took forever...not sure why..the train is super comfy and its a beautiful ride through the adirondacks!! 

Jen, can't believe you have never been to another country!! Thats so hard for me to understand because I actually moved to another country for the first time when I was 5 years old...army brat! 
LOL...they do speak primarily french here and mine is rubbish, but DH ordered for me and they all do speak english as well...and they are much nicer here then actual France!! Josephine was really quiet this morning and I think the train rocked her to sleep even when I wasn't moving because I haven't felt much movement, but now lying in bed she is wriggling up a storm! :cloud9:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww we're having a good week here at the STC :D which is good. I'm 19 weeks today, can't believe how fast it's gone! 1wk 3 days till my anomaly scan, fingers crossed everything is ok with Dot. 

Jen and Logan, so pleased everything is progressing nicely with you both, and looks like things are going good for all the other ladies too :D anyone got any good plans for the weekend? Aside from you obviously Andrea with your awesome Babymoon! xx


----------



## sspencer99

yes guys weird but happy af is here lol 

yay for nausa lool 

andrea i know what you mean bout the isralli stamp my husbands family is oraginall from palastine (isreal) well you know what i mean being jewish he would not be aloud back into syria and places like that its soo compclated 

but egyt is worth seeing soo beautiful josephine will love it so will you and dh


----------



## babydustcass

Hey guys!
Wooo for doubling Logan!
Stacey, horah for AF! 

OH and I could both feel our little princess dancing last night, Ive noticed a pattern now of movements, she really goes for it as soon a I get in bed. Also if im sitting down for a while, especially when wearing my maternity trousers with bump support, i can feel her really going for it. I can even see some of her kicks on the outside, but blink and you'll miss it! hehe
We are so in love with her already and have been continuously shopping (wel I have, OH just laughs everytime the poor postman comes)... I seem to have this ridiculous 'thing' for Emile Et Rose clothes.. she is MEGA spoilt already and I have told myself its now time to stop with the clothes. She is all kitted out for 0-3! maybe too much, nevemind!

How are the bumps growing ladies? Jen and logan, you have to take progression pics!

5 days till our 20 week scan, HOPEFULLY it will confirm a girl lol else there will be a ton of Emile et rose stuff on ebay over the next month haha


----------



## sspencer99

only 5 days wow how quick is that lets hope she is still a lill girl x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Cass, I hope she's still a girl!! So cute... 
I guess that's an advantage to not finding out... because if I knew we were having a girl, I would do the same thing-- go out and buy TONS of little pink dresses!! tights!! shoes!! :) Yay for movement... 

Rachel, happy mango day!! Going so fast!! How's the bumpage coming along? 

Stacey, did you get the cbfm yet? 

Andrea, hope you are enjoying your lovely babymoon. A train ride sounds so romantic. :) Explain the israeli stamp thing? I'm confused. Is it political? 

Logan, I know what you mean-- I will love every minute of toilet-hugging, fatigue, every zit, every craving and aversion. 

I need to take a picture while I'm feeling skinny... Maybe I'll start today and then in the future I'll do them on Monday since that's when my weeks change, I think. 
Oh, so DH told his parents last night. Went to his mom's before work and his dad's after. So much for having a nice dinner. I don't know. I might still do that with my parents and my brother and my dad's gf. I'm just afraid dh's parents might blow it on fb. Hopefully he told them it's still a secret. And if he didn't, hopefully I can catch it if they post something and delete it before anyone else sees it. 
Oh, and I had a dream last night that I was bleeding. But today is the day AF is due... so... maybe I'll start to believe it if she doesn't show! 
Metal taste is back, too. Bleh. 
Have a good day and a good weekend, everyone! 
Ysa-- TGIF!!


----------



## sspencer99

jen it came but we were not in will go and collecet it tomorrow at the post office im soo excited lol x

woo for real symptoms jen 
booo for body achne ive still gotn spots on my back from b4 the mc they just wont go


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... feeling tired today.. ha.. thats about all.. a bit sick off and on.. started my progesterone last night before bed.. wasnt too bad.. a little gooey when I got up to go lie down in bed.. but worth it.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

ewwww goooooo lol 
but well worth it


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah it kinda feels like i have a ton of ewcm to where its leaking out some.. but if it helps it will be worth it.. :) hmmm what should i make for lunch.. im hungry already and just ate not that long ago..

Stacey-have you gotten your cbfm yet.. what about the sticks did you find a good deal on them.. with this being your first cycle on it.. its going to get to know your body and you might not have a peak.. so i would maybe get some cheap opks to use along with it.. and next month should be better..


----------



## babydustcass

Yep Jen, you are a week furthe every monday like me.. roll on Mondays!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I think im with andrea.. roll on wednesdays.. :)


----------



## lilrojo

How are you cassie??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Cassie, so your due date is a Monday, too!! That's what I figure... My lmp was a Monday, but my o day was a Tuesday... so in the end I'll prob be due either on Monday or Tuesday. :thumbup: Yay Mondays! 
Logan, you are a brave woman for doing the suppository thing!! 
I made grilled chicken and mixed veggies for lunch... not so tasty... thinking I need a maple donut. You know, it's funny. I'm not much for sweets lately, but I really want _maple. _


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-why do you think im brave.. lol.. its just a capsule you put in the vagina and let dissolve.. nothing much.. you would do it too if it meant you were doing all you could to keep your pregnancy and baby.. so I dont think im brave.. just want this one to stick so i can be a mommy again.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: 
I thought suppositories went... in the other way... never mind. 
:blush:
Although you're right. If it were for my baby, I'd put it anywhere!


----------



## Sun_Flower

amaryllisred said:


> :rofl:
> I thought suppositories went... In the other way... Never mind.
> :blush:
> Although you're right. If it were for my baby, i'd put it anywhere!

lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Some of them do Jen.. the rectal ones.. but these are vaginal..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahaha I never cease to amaze myself.


----------



## lilrojo

lol


----------



## babydustcass

lol at you Jen!! :D

Im fine thanks Logan, past that tired stage now and have lots of energy and drive! Its a relief as I was starting to get behind with work as I was flagging most days.


----------



## lilrojo

my 4 week bumpage.. :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00451.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Alright, I'll play. But just because I already took one...


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah jen.. you cant see anything on mine either but oh well still fun.. think i will do them every 4 weeks.. so next one will be 8 weeks.. :) what about you.. since there isnt much change.. lol..

just the bump on my shirt... no belly shots here lol.. my daughter was evil and left me with many stretch marks..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, I have the WORST stretch marks. Good news is, I don't have to worry about trying not to get them... can you get stretch marks _on top of_ stretch marks? If you can, I'm sure I will... :)
I'll probably go ahead and take one every Monday, just for fun, even if there will be no change.


----------



## lilrojo

I dont know.. lol but im sure i will add to the many that cover my tummy too.. oh well worth it though.. just no more two piece swimming suits for me.. lol... 

Yeah.. my pics dont like to upload very often so we will see how often i can do it.. lol..

When do you plan to tell your family.. how did dh's family react..?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I miss being able to wear a two-piece. Actually, my suit now is a two piece, but it's the kind that covers my belly-- not a tankini, exactly, 'cause the back is open. I dunno. It's weird, but I like it. 
Dh just went over to his mom's before work yesterday and his dad's after, and told them. So when I asked him, as I have every day since we found out, "Did you tell anyone yet?" I was kind of mad when he said yes. I said, did they cry or whoop and holler? He said no, they said congratulations. :shrug: 
So I haven't told anyone yet, besides you BnBers. Which is crazy, 'cause I've seen my mom like every day since. But I like having a secret. I don't know when I'll tell, but I want to do something clever. 
Have you told anyone yet? You said you told dd, right? I'm trying to convince ds he wants a little brother or sister, though we haven't actually told him yet.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies dropping in to update. My cerclage surgery went well. I'm home now still a little groggy from the anesthesia. My back is killing me from the spinal block. Hopefully it won't last very long. I hope everyone is doing well today. I will probably be resting all weekend then back to work on Monday.


----------



## lilrojo

So happy your surgery went well Ericka... get some rest and recoup.. :)

Jen-I told my mom and sister.. and bff.. cuz they have been there through all my losses.. were telling dh's family later on.. maybe at my daughters bday.. when i will be almost 10 weeks... 

OMG Im like hungry all the time now.. ugh.. i eat something healthy and im still hungry.. lol.. funny.. this baby wants to grow..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Ericka, thanks for dropping in. Glad it's over for you. Get lots of rest! Hope you're feeling better soon! 
Logan, I know what you mean about the hunger... I just ate another piece of pizza... it's like, I fill up quickly and then I get hungry again right away... and then I feel sick. Sigh. 
I love it. 
:)


----------



## lilrojo

Ha.. me too.. :) love it.. I also eat.. then get full then want to eat again in like an hr.. oh well its the first tri.. so worth it.. every pound and stretch mark we put on.


----------



## Sun_Flower

So happy your surgery went well Ericka, put your feet up and feel better soon :) xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well, here's a picture of what passes for bumpage with me at 19 weeks :) I'm bigger than most of you girls so I'm assuming that's why I don't have much of a bump, baby's just hiding under what I already had going on, lol!
 



Attached Files:







266570_527645898307_207600461_31408761_4932815_o.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, Rachel, look at your little bumpy!!!!! So cute! 
Those of you that are farther along, into 2nd tri, are you showing to the point where strangers can tell? I forget when you actually get to that point... Are you all wearing maternity clothes yet? 
I can't figure out when I'll be needing to find some maternity clothes again... hoping I can get through summer without but anticipating that I might not. :) 
How's everyone doing? Enjoying your weekend so far? 
Thomas was up early (again), so planning a nap (again). It's fine with me. :) Other than that, planning to do my feeble excuse for a workout at the gym... nothing else planned.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm wearing maternity pants because my regular work ones and my jeans were getting uncomfortable. I've bought a few maternity tops that are pretty, but they're just floaty so you can wear them before you have a bump. I bought them with vouchers for my birthday so that they'd last all summer. Any other clothes I buy now I'm just buying in a size up so I can grow in to them, because there aren't many places near me that sell a decent selection of maternity stuff :)


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon all

Apologies for being MIA, there is a chance that because the funding criteria for ivf has changed on 1st June that all this weight loss may have been for nothing. Won't know if we still come under the old guidance, where we can have it, until our appointment on the 7th. Didn't take the news very well.

Stacey, make sure you reset your CBFM when you get in. Instructions in the pack or it will try and follow the previous person's patterns.

Loving all the bump pics ladies.

:hug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh NO! That's completely unfair! I really hope everything works out ok Tracey hon xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-I think your bump looks great.. you can see where baby is.. and this is your first right .. you dont start to show early with your first.. i didnt look preg. till around 19-20 weeks with my first..

Tracey-that is terrible.. I hope it all gets sorted out soon and you still qualify.. i would be so mad.. fxed for it all though..

Jen-I think you may need some summer maternity.. they say you show sooner with the second.. so by the end of august for sure.. when were closer to 12 weeks.. :) Im happy with it though cuz almost everything i have is t-shirts.. maternity style.. lol.. 

I am starving right now.. so better go check on breakfast hubby is making it... not much planned for today.. going out with the FIL and my dh and daughter to some festival thingy.. then nap for lo and shopping after.. for groceries and such.. Have a good day all..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tracey-- :hugs: That is sooooo not right. I hope it works out... this is people's lives they're messing with. They need to handle it the right way. 

Logan-- I'm hoping I can get away with just regular t-shirts and I have a couple more flowy tank tops for summer... I hope I kept some maternity shorts, but I doubt I did. I'll have to look, but honestly, all I think I kept was one pair of jeans... I kept a lot of it for awhile and then got rid of it because it was just taking up space. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So... last night I told my best friend. She lives in Delaware, but we have some mutual friends... so I said just don't tell anyone, okay? She said okay... In the end, if she tells our friends, I can live. But the big thing is that she won't tell my family. So we're okay. 
DH tells me this morning that last night he told _his_ best friend. Who in turn told his wife (who is due in Sept), who congratulated me via (private) facebook message just a few minutes ago. I said, um, thanks, now don't tell anyone! 
I'm just worried that this is going to get out of hand before I even tell my family! And also, she is the aunt and regular babysitter of the kids I am babysitting for while she is pregnant. And I'm worried she is going to tell their mom, and then _she_ will worry unnecessarily that she is going to need to find another sitter. 
Sigh. I just wanted to keep a secret for a couple weeks. Sheesh.


----------



## babydustcass

Aww Rachel, your bump is so cute! As its your first baby, you usually wont show too early but I have to say you have got a gorgeous bump going on there!

I don't really have much opportunity to stop and talk to random people about my bump, but when at check outs or just passing in the street people dont really look at my face any more, they look at my belly lol I was going through the sale rail the other day and a HUGELY pregnant lady started talking to me, asking what I was having and when I was due! Amazingly, she told me she was due that day... but couldnt sit in doing nothing so decided to do some last minute shopping :)

Ah Jen, fingers crossed it doesnt get out before you are ready to share with your nearest and dearest!

I have been a busy bee today, juggling work, kiddies party and housework! Since becoming pregnant Ive become a domestic goddess lol... even iron the clothes BEFORE they are put away haha!

Anyway while we are sharing bumpies... these are my maternity jeans too and they are mega comfy!!! I cant wear normal trousers anymore, I havent been able to do them up for over a week and have been stuck in leggings, now i have these jeans with a bump support band im comfy all the time! I just brought one pair for now to see how comfy they were but Ill be going back to get all the styles they have lol x

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0551.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cute bump!! 
Ironing? What's that?!?! :rofl: You really _are_ a domestic goddess!


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Raych & Cass cute bumps !! :D

Logan & Jen can't wait to see your progression pics when u guys start showing :happydance:

I'm just over 10wks Jen so no bump yet... just look like I've put on weight EVERYWHERE !

Tracey thats awful.. I have my FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Cassie-what a great bump.. and love the jeans.. they look really comfy.. :) 

Vicki- when do you go in for your scan again.. i know you said.. but my memory stinks..

Jen-sorry about ppl telling ppl.. I havent told anyone.. just my mom and sister.. and bff.. thats its.. and i know they wont say anything to anyone.. im excited to let the news out though later on down the road.. we might tell dh's family when im almost 10 weeks.. at my daughters bday..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I just can't imagine how my family will react if they have to hear it from someone else... ugh. But I really want to wait to tell them until after my appointment. 
I'm really in disbelief. And I keep reading about empty yolk sacs and stuff. :dohh: Someone is going to have to restrict my internet usage for the next eight months or I might go crazy! 
I _might_ tell my family tomorrow. Generally we all get together for lunch on Sundays... eh, we'll see.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah.. you need to tell them when your ready.. and i do get them hearing it from someone else that would be terrible.. good luck deciding when..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Heh. I was thinking about tomorrow, but my brother fell today and hurt his foot, so he probably won't be there. 
Maybe I can hold out for another week. 
Any of you getting a sore tailbone? Mine hurt towards the end of pg #1, and for like a year or more after T was born... and now it's back. ?!?


----------



## lilrojo

Nope.. i get bad sciatic nerve pain later in pregnancy so fig. it will come back.. and bad bad heartburn and ms.. but havent kicked in full force yet.. :) Im sure in the next 2 weeks it will be here with a vengence.. oh well well worth it.. 

I have just been so tired lately.. and hungry.. the norm for 1st tri...

Sorry about your brother.. maybe if he is there you can tell them and if not then wait..


----------



## QueenVic

Logan my scan is July 4th !!

Soooooooo nervous...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I don't figure my brother will be there. It's okay, I can wait. 
Oh, so last night the ms attacked me big time. I really had to talk myself out of puking. I think it's going to be worse in the evening. After it passed, around 10 o'clock, I made myself a grilled cheese sandwich. (I've eaten like four in the past two days.) That kept me from waking up hungry in the middle of the night. 
Logan, I'm glad you're starved all the time, too. I don't remember this from my first.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I woke up at 4.. my lo was crying in her crib.. so went to check on her.. and couldnt fall back to sleep.. needed to pee and tried to go back to sleep after but my tummy wouldnt let me.. i was starving.. so got up and ate some grapes.. :) yummy..

My ms hasnt been to bad yet.. im sure in the next 2 weeks it will be here.. for the most part i dont even feel preg.. just hungry, peeing all the time, and more tired..

Vicki-oooohh im so excited for you coming up fast.. hope all goes well.. cant wait to hear and see you peanut.. :)


----------



## sept10

Ericka - glad things went went....:thumbup:

Jen/Logan - glad to see your in the throws of the first trimester!!

I'm still not particulary feeling pregnant but am exhausted!! have no energy what so ever...trying to do housework but keep having to sit down all the time. Had my first midwife appointment last wednesday - she was lovely and asked lots of questions, gave me my notes, took blood and urine and took my BP - which was only 100/58 (i'm normally 114/70) so no wonder i've been feeling a little tired!

have had to tell a few people at work cause of different chemicals / infections / manual handling things i can't do so starting to feel more real but need to see it to truly believe it...another 3 weeks for the scan!!!!!

Love the bump pics - no bump here just blob/bloat!

xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, hope everyone's doing well and enjoying your weekends. I've just got back from the most AMAZING day. Travelled to the city of York with some colleagues from work, and it was just so beautiful. Gorgeous sunny day, wonderful scenery, and we had tea and cakes in this little Victorian tea room where they had full tea sets and the cakes came on cake stands and they brought the cake trolley over for you to pick, and all the staff were dressed in Victorian outfits. Then we went shopping in all the tiny little shops full of knick knacks, it was wonderful. Soooo tired now, but it was brilliant. Pictures are on facebook if anyone wants a look :)


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds like a fab day rach

Sarah-sorry your so tired... but seems like all is going well, and i dont feel a ton preg either...


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, finally have some time so am playing catchup. On the train in albany, DH is using his hacked iphone to connect our laptop to the internet...:haha: 

First of all, love all the bumps!! Rachel, you have a lovely bump! Definitely a baby in there!! Cassie, you really have popped!! :thumbup:

Tracey, I am furious to hear this news, I am going to go into your journal and catch up. 

Jen, sorry DH has been spreading the word... the same thing happened to me.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to have you back Andrea.. hope you had a great time..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bleh. Just came back from dinner and soooo bloated. All I had was a sandwich and a pickle. I don't know what's up with that! 
What a day. We went to church and I cried my eyes out, even though I told myself I wouldn't. Everyone probably wondered what was wrong with me. Oh, well. :)
Then we went to my mom's for lunch and I told my news, because everyone was there-- my mom, my brother, my dad, and his gf. So they're all excited. Although they think it would be really funny to schedule my c-section on Leap Day. :wacko: My poor child. 
Oh, and my dad's gf said, "You have a bun in the oven!" and I said, well, right now it's more like a crumb... so the name stuck, and I've been calling it "Crumb" all day. 
Then my dad and I took my brother to urgent care because he fell and hurt his foot yesterday and it turns out he broke two metatarsals. He now has a wrapped foot and a walker and will soon need to go see an orthopedic dr. 
And Thomas and I are exhausted. We were up before 5. No really. And when we got home I saw our walker and our swing on the patio... so apparently dh apprehended them from the people we loaned them to... I am hoping there's more... I thought we gave them our car seat. I don't really want to have to buy a new one. 
Anyway, hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy you got to share your great news Jen.. sorry your day has been a bit blah.. I have just been tired today.. and hungry like usual.. havent done much.. been trying to relax some.. before the busy weekends coming.. looks like its going to rain.. bleh.. so sick of rain.. just want some sun..

Jen-happy you got your stuff back too.. that will be nice not to have to buy all new stuff..

oh and im so ready to hit 5 weeks..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, no more rain! Boo! 

We're supposed to have sun and 86 tomorrow... maybe we'll get to go swimming at my mom's. Mostly we've had a lot of rain lately and it hasn't been as warm, either. :(

Where is summer?! :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

That's what im wondering too.. its the end of june and rainy and cool.. in the middle 60s.. what is up with that.. i think its supposed to rain here tomorrow.. hope not.. ugh.. so tired of rain..

Hope the next few weeks fly by so i can get to my scan..


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, yay for telling your fam & getting your stuff back!! 

Logan, sorry the weather has been so wet. It was wet in Montreal. 

I can't get over how many pregnant ladies we have in this thread. I am sure Ysatis and Stacey will be soon. I really hope Tracey can get this IVF situation resolved. She lost 60lbs for Christ sake!! 

Anywho, still not home yet. So tired. :( just want to curl up with Ferdinand and go to sleep!


----------



## lilrojo

I agree andrea.. I really hope Tracey can get it all figured out.. she certainly deserves it.. 

and I know.. its crazy.. seems like we were all ttc together not that long ago.. now just a few of us left.. and I know it wont take them long.. :)

and rain just makes for some boring days.. blah.. just want to sit outside in the sun and play with my dd.. on the bright side.. im almost 5 weeks.. and my dd is almost 2..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. All we got back was our swing and our walker. :growlmad: I know we gave them a car seat at least and I don't remember what all else. 
Good thing we kept our playpen. With Thomas, he slept in the playpen until he was two-- at first with the bassinet in it and then without, once he could roll over. 
Jarrod said they said something about some stuff getting moldy. Gee, thanks. 
So we need a new car seat. :wacko: I don't know... I heard if you go to the dept of health and watch a safety video, they'll give you a car seat for free. I just can't justify buying another one when we had a perfectly good one. I guess we didn't tell them we'd be needing it back, so we're lucky to get back what we did. :shrug: I'll be needing a stroller, too... I never actually had one before-- I registered for one but didn't get one, so my cousin brought hers for me to borrow... then she had another little one, and I gave it back to her... but he's almost 3 now, so if they still have it, I'm sure she'd loan it back to me. I'll have to ask. 
Other than that, it's mostly just clothes. :) 'Cause I need an excuse to go shopping. :)

I'm still really nervous, but I guess each time I go to the dr and everything is fine, I'll start feeling better. 
Yay 5 weeks!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 5 weeks Jen!!


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Jen that sucks... but like u said if it wasn't clear that u were just lending them the things then there's not much u can do :shrug:
Happy 5 weeks !!

It's crazy all the bits u have to get isn't it !!! $$$$

WELL I'm having a bad day had to actually rearrange my clients this afternoon as feel hideous :cry:

will try & have a sleep see if that helps...

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you feel better soon Vicki..

Happy 5 weeks Jen.. Wahoo.. !!!! your appt will be here before you know it.. yay and what are you nervous about..??

Cant believe Im almost 5 weeks.. yay so ready to get to my scan already.. :) still have a bit to go though.. oh well at least the next few weeks will be busy for me.. ordered my daughter her own dresser last night as i want to move the changer out of her room getting too big for it now.. cant believe how fast my little girl has grown.. 

and im really not all that nervous this time.. completley feel at peace.. a bit nervous at times but thats mostly cuz i dont feel all that preg yet but every preg is diff.. so maybe thats a good thing cuz the last two times i was sick right away.. so im just not worring about it.. there is no cramping or bleeding so im happy :)


----------



## QueenVic

Logan I only had slightly sore BBs, the odd wave of nausea & food aversions until 6.5 weeks..

When nausea hit me like a truck and it has been constant since then...!!

I can't believe I ever said 'I wish I felt sick' wat was I thinking !!!! :dohh: 
Even worse.. I said I wouldn't mind it !! Ha! Then u realise how debilitating it actually is.... urgh

Come on scan... make it all worth while ... :cloud9: FX'd...


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies xx


----------



## QueenVic

Stacey! how have u been ??? :flower:


----------



## QueenVic

Oh I also wanted to ask!

All the other ladies that are further along than me or already have a little one (and also felt *hideous* in the 1st tri) did it actually disappear as soon as u hit 12/13 weeks ????

I pray!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, Stacey!! How are you? 

Vicki, yes. The glorious rumors you've heard about 2nd tri are actually true (for me, anyway). Once I hit 13 weeks, like magic, I had more energy and morning sickness went away. Hang in there, you can do it!


----------



## lilrojo

It was the same for me Vicki.. 2nd tri is great.. you have a bump.. more energy.. and no more sickness.. yay for 2nd tri.. cant wait..

This time is just so much different than last time.. seems more like my first.. with my daughter i wasnt sick till around 6 weeks.. so yay for that.. will hopefully hold out till then. :) have had on off sick feeling but no puking yet.. 

Stacey-how are you.. how is the cbfm..??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Logan, I hope this time is just like the first time!! So glad everything is going well so far. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jen.. I am feeling great so far.. which makes finally being and staying pregnant so much better.. it also helps to have bnb to come on and talk to you lovely ladies.. and having a friend to go through it all with me.. only 2 days apart... :)

How have you been feeling..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I wasn't sick at all this pregnancy, felt a bit nauseous, was exhausted all the time, and had killer headaches. Mine didn't go straight away, but by 16 weeks I was feeling a hell of a lot better :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! Just noticed my little crumb now has more brain cells than Paris Hilton. Woohoo! I love it. :haha:
Feeling pretty good... a little emotional... I've been crying at the stupidest things. A little bit of nausea if I don't eat every couple hours... super sense of smell... and a little more tired than usual, but not too bad yet. And the cramping is back, just a little, after having been mostly gone for a few days. Nothing bad. Trying not to worry. But I'll feel much better after I see the dr on Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Rachel.. happy your feeling so much better.. I waiting for the ms to hit.. i know it will it always does.. :) cant believe your almost 20 weeks.. :) your scan is coming up soon right...

Jen I get it.. I will feel much better once I see the dr again too.. my scan cant come soon enough.. 1st tri stinks with all the worry.. blah


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yup, my scan is on the 4th of July, so 6 days :) xx


----------



## babydustcass

hellooooo

hows everyones day been!

Has been really warm here today but heavy feeling! Those thunder bugs are driving me mad!

Feeling a bit poorly this evening, so I have come to bed early to catch some zzz but not before checking in with my fav girls!

Happy 5 weeks Jen! :D

My MS stopped just before second tri too around 12 weeks, although I didnt really have very much ms, i figured out if i took my prenatal in the afternoon i wasnt physically sick. But the nausea can be just as bad sometimes, and sometimes you just wanna be sick to get that jelly belly feeling over with!

Remember to eat little and often, leave it too long and you'll feel too sicky to enjoy anything.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 19 weeks Cassie..

Yay for your scan Rachel.. cant wait to see piccys.. :)

I think i eat every few hours.. lol im hungry all the time..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo Raych, as you know we'll be having lots of festivities on the 4th over here across the pond, but we'll have to check in and see how little Dot is doing!! 
Cassie, happy 19 weeks!! I think you're absolutely right about the ms thing-- if I eat just a little bit, all the time, I keep the sickness away. But if I wait too long, then it comes and then I don't want to eat. I've been taking my vitamin at night... and the ms seems to come shortly after. Maybe I should try taking it in the afternoon or even the morning. I don't seem to have any nausea in the morning, ironically. :)

You know what I was thinking? This is weird... Thomas's birthday is Sept 28th. And now here I am, almost 4 years later, due with another baby around the 28th. It's almost like my cycles were regular all this time (even though they weren't) and it seems like no matter how many babies I had, they would always be due around the 28th. In theory, anyway, if a woman had a very regular cycle of maybe 30 days or so, wouldn't every baby be due around the same time of the month? 
Maybe I'm just crazy. I _have_ been having some prego-brain lately. This morning I put the cereal box back where it doesn't go. And then at the gym, I forgot my mp3 player in the car and had to go get it.


----------



## DrGomps

Rach, I cant wait to find out what your having but I think its a girl!! hehee!! 

Vicki, sorry you are feeling so ill, I really did feel better around 14 weeks...though I still get tired and take naps often...I think right now Josephine is going through a growth spurt...so little more tired then normal!!! Can't wait for your scan!!

Jen, your ticker cracks me up!! 

Tired, had pups so I made some neurons whilst my student did alot of experiments...so super productive...though she isnt me and definitely doesn't have all the techniques down...but she keeps trying and repeats everything if it doesn't work...so its all good. 

DH needs to get a job, but I know all he is doing is watching top gear or his geek podcasts...though he is doing the laundry today...We are doing very well financially so he feels comfortable lounging about, but I want to save up for a house, a car and of course Josephine is going to bring on a bunch of new expenses, the biggest of which is childcare. Plus, I am working and I am 5 1/2 months gone and have a sprained foot!! :grr:


----------



## lilrojo

So my POAS addiction took over today and i tested with a FRER.. lol the line was super dark so maybe when these tests are gone I will finally believe I am pregnant and all is going the way its supposed to.. :) Thats about all new with me.. i just want my scan to be here already so i know its all going good and i can relax and enjoy the rest.. well not totally till 13 weeks but we all get it.. 

Andrea-hope your having a good day and you can get some rest for that foot.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I am so. tired. 
And a little nauseous. 
I'm not complaining. But yeah. Tired and nauseous. :)
Last night I lay down-- I don't know what time it was-- maybe 9? I was just going to rest for a few minutes because I had lots to do. And I never got back up. 
So my plan of attack tonight is not to stop moving until it's done. Because when you stop moving, that's when you realize how tired you are. 
Went to mom's and went swimming and had pizza. Now I need to clean the house because I am babysitting tomorrow. 
Have a good night everyone!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. She should've slapped Bentley in his smug little face. Jerk.


----------



## lilrojo

haha. i saw he was coming back... havent watched it yet though.. I am also very tired.. been a full day of playing outside with my dd and shopping in town..

dear bedtime please come soon.. oooohhh and snack time.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, agreed! J.P. & Ames are my front runners!


----------



## sept10

went to the doctors yesterday - not sure if i mentioned my right ear has been blocked for the last two weeks - i thought it was just wax or something but the dr looked in my ear and said there is nothing there, she reckons its fluid behind the ear drum and the only thing i could do was try a decongestive and well yep you guessed it i can't take that in the first tri according to the pharmacist so i just have to wait for it to clear by itself but its driving my Demented!!! I can't hear anything on my right side and all i can hear is the sound of my own voice and my heart beat in my ear.....boo.......hoping it sorts itself out soon...also stupid wisdom tooth on the same side is pushing through!! Why does this all have to happen now!!!! grr!!!

glad to se everyone is getting on soo well!!!

stacey and ysa - focusing all my pregnancy thoughts your way now!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Raych so our scans are the same day then!

What time is yours?

Mine's 9am - thank god it's first thing I couldn't wait alllllll day being nervous... also think drinking water/holding pee is not going to be easy for me :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have only been watching it off and on... I put it on and then clean up, read, whatever. So I don't know most of them, but Bentley was def a jerk. Glad she has the "closure" she needs... actually, I'm not a big fan of her, either... but I still think she deserves to be happy. 
Hehe Logan. Snacktime. Last night I sat here on facebook and ate an apple. Mmmm. Today at the store, I'm buying a bunch of fruit. I've felt fruity lately. :)
Hey, Sarah, (belated) happy olive day!! Officially a fetus! Woohoo!! Did the dr say if the ear thing and the wisdom tooth could be related? At least you can take some tylenol, right? 
Hm... I should write down everyone's dr's appts... I know Vicki and Rachel go July 4th, right? Everyone remind me... 
Vicki-- isn't it a cruel thing asking a pregnant woman to hold her pee? But you gotta do what you gotta do! 
My appt on Friday is at 9:15. It'll be a challenge to get the LO off to grandma's that early, but I'll be excited not to have to wait all day to see how little crumb is coming along. I'm still really nervous that something is going to be wrong. 
At least I'm still having symptoms. This morning I woke up soooo sweaty. DH came in the bathroom and he's like, why do you look so horrible? I said, haven't you ever heard of morning sickness? So he pats me... and says, why are you so sticky? Um, because it's hot in here!!! So he put on the a/c. That was nice of him, even though I didn't appreciate the comment about looking horrible. :)
Well, grocery shopping and library today. I usually plan a menu for the week... but I don't see a point in writing "grilled cheese and fruit" every day... :)


----------



## DrGomps

sarah, so sorry to hear about your ear infection no fun!! hope it clears up soon!! I am hoping my foot heals soon but I don't think all the hormones help...its been a month already and I am still limping and in pain!! I dread every step I have to take to get to work and at work I have to stand/walk alot. 

Vicki, I don't understand why they have you hold your urine...they had me empty my bladder at my 12 week scan. :shrug: Sounds painful having an ultrasound probe push against a full bladder!!!! 

Logan, yay for a dark HPT!! Not that I am surprised...you so deserve your sticky baby and I think you got it!! When is your scan?? Sorry baby brain...I can't believe I don't have another scan scheduled!! 

Jen, at least you are being healthy with the fruit...I just weighed my self and was astounded by the gain...though I think our scale is off, its always 5 or 6 lbs heavier then my doctors scale!!! 

AFM...Could feel my stomach stretching last night...Josephine is going through a growth spurt!! Can't believe I am 2 weeks from V day and being 6 months gone!! :shock: And Its almost July and on August 3rd I start the 3rd trimester!! Double :shock: Its starting to go fast and my daughter will be here before we know it!! And luckily, I have lots of experiments to keep me busy, a rxn I have been trying to do for months finally worked last night...need to adjust a few more parameters but I luckily have a student available to do my bitch work!! hehee...and I have loads of experiments planned...she likes to keep busy and actually so do I! Makes time pass faster and helps my project progress. In science about 10% of expts actually work while 90% fail...so you really have to keep on chugging to get any progress...I got into a long discussion about ethics of animal research with a med student in the lab...he doesn't think we should use animals. Ugh! If there were a way to study the nervous system without them I would be all for it...but without these animals no drugs would exist and no cures would ever be found. Anywho...it makes me upset because those comments usually come from ignorant people. And I love animals...I love my cat who is sitting in my lap ATM as if he were a member of the family. I could never work with higher species (i.e. MOnkeys). But I understand the need for them. Its not like my work is researching cosmetics or something, but its mental re tardation and autism. Which I think many human parents would be thrilled for a cure...anywho...rant over...should head over to work...have a lovely day ladies!!


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea not sure I thought everyone had to have a full bladder for an ultrasound so they can get a good picture? 

Letter says - Drink 500mls approx 1hr before your appointment. It is important that your bladder is full so please do not go to the toilet.

My OH is already wondering how I will cope with that! Especially when I'm nervous! :haha:

Wow can't believe how quick it's going for you Andrea - tho u might not feel it is lol

And looking forward to Jen & Logans appointments coming up !!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Good Morning...

Thanks Andrea.. :) I do feel like this is a sticky forever baby too.. I really hope your foot starts to feel better not fun being preggo and have a hurt foot.. :( Happy to hear your experiments are working.. yay for that... and yay for Josephine being almost 22 weeks grown :) gone so fast..

Vicki- I never had to hold my bladder either.. I think I would die or pee myself.. lol.. good luck cant wait to hear how it goes..

Rach-good luck at your scan too.. :) So exciting cant wait to hear boy or girl.. :)

Sarah-wow 9 weeks already. gone fast a few more and your done with first tri.. yay.. sorry about your ear hope it clears up soon.. :) when do you get your scan??

Jen-yay for an early appt.. cant wait to hear how it all goes my bump buddy.. :) I also have been eating a lot of fruit.. its so good right now.. yummy... had a banana for breakfast.. now in a bit something else.. haha..

Ysa-I also really like J.P. he has been my favorite so far.. how are you doing.. in the 2ww again..

Stacey-hope everything is going good for you.. how is the cbfm going..

Cassie-hope everything is going well for you too.. cant wait to hear for sure if its team pink..

AFM-almost 5 weeks yay.. so happy :) only 35 more to go.. 2 weeks till my scan wahoo.. cant wait.. just want it here so I know its all going well.. I know I know I have said that so many times.. lol.. only 2 weeks so go.. I think my ms will kick in soon.. feeling a bit blah right now.. think i need more than a banana.. lol..

Hope your all have a great Tuesday.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think full bladder is a British thing, everyone get's asked to do it here, but people in America don't seem to. My first scan was 9am which was brilliant, my 20 week scan is at 1.50pm, which I actually don't mind about because dot seems most active in the afternoon and I really would like a wiggly scan after last time when dot was sound asleep and refused to move xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, it must be nice to have a little help at work. Pretty nice timing, although from what you've said of your boss, I'm sure it wasn't a case of her trying to do something nice for you. Hope your foot starts feeling better soon! 
Vicki-- I had one or two scans where I had to have my bladder full... I don't remember if it was near the beginning or the end... but it wasn't the case for most of them. So hopefully you won't have to after this one. So not fun!! 
Logan-- yay fruit!! Just got back from the store... I bought bananas, grapes, peaches, oranges, mandarin oranges... I think that's it. Oh and mixed fruit cups. :)

Oh my gosh. And I had to wait in the check-out line for 30 minutes, no exaggeration. I wanted to pull the I'm-pregnant card, but they wouldn't believe me yet. AND I was cramping, and I felt like maybe I was bleeding! I had to wait until I got home to check, and I wasn't. But I was freaking out all that time until I could get home. Not to mention I was feeling a little pukey. But I just ate a little and now I feel better. 
The kids are coming over for me to babysit in about a half-hour. Their mom said that their dad has been getting off work a little early lately, and that would be great if it happens today. I'm just tired... already... :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah my scan is in the afternoon too.. but that was all that was open.. oh well.. went for a walk and played at the park.. gosh its warm out today here.. gotta find me and bean some lunch.. and my dd.. :) maybe play more after a nap..

Jen Im tired too.. i need a nap.. but most likey wont get one.. oh well.. will have to write to bed time again later.. lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

LOL I used the pregnant card for the first time the other day in York - I was desperate for the loo (again) and went into a restaurant and said to the guy behind the bar 'look, I'm really sorry but I'm pregnant and DESPERATE for the loo, can I please use your toilet?' (some places get really funny about you using the toilet without actually eating/ shopping/ buying something there) but he just laughed and said 'of course love, you don't need an excuse, it's over there' xx


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I have been using the pregnant card on my husband since i found out..


----------



## DrGomps

Hahah...its so bad I want to use the pregnant card for any line now! That and my poor foot which makes it extremely painful to stand/walk. I am just a mess right now!!


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry andrea.. hope your foot will feel better soon.


----------



## truthbtold

Hope your foot feels better Andrea!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

love the name Erika <3 :) happy 12 weeks!!


----------



## sspencer99

hi ladies how are you all?

sorry ive been so mia i have had a hetic weekend and just chilled out yesterday and was just too hot to think about sitting on my laptop 

hope all is ok with you i may need updating again as breifley read through what is going on 

i got my cbfm yrsterday afternoon and set it this morning altohgh im cd6 the monitor will only go up to cd5 so tomorrow it should take affect i actually cant wait to use it 

xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 12 weeks Erika!!

Stacey i was on day 10 when i finally got mine... its fine cuz cycles vary from month to month anyways... r u doing opks too?


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Ladies! So excited almost second tri.

Stacey I hear those cbfm are the best thing ever! I hope you get a bfp really soon.


----------



## truthbtold

Happy O day Ysa, time to dtd!!! lol


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed Stacey the CBFM does the trick for you!!

Ericka, Love the name, but its not clear whether you are team :blue: yet or not!!


----------



## truthbtold

lol Andrea, Its easier to accept boy and be thilled later if it changes to team pink.


----------



## lilrojo

I used my cbfm.. first cycle with it i got a bfp.. ended last month with mc.. and now the second cycle another BFP.. and its staying sticky.. 

Fxed for you stacey.. I loved mine it was a godsend.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Omg Andrea ur foot again or same injury hope it feels better soon 
Erika happy 12 weeks 

YAsa yay for o day about time ai??

Yeah I hope my cbfm works this time round 

Omg I think I may have thrush from this stinky hot weather I never had thrush before then this year I got bloody recurrical thrush and have not had it in month I hope it's gone by morning 
Logan I'm not using those opks I've run out and cnt be bothered to order more ( bad I know) xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, I missed a lot. Even with the kiddos leaving early!! 

Ericka, what a cute name. (Although I hope you get a surprise!) Happy 12 weeks! 

Stacey, yay for the cbfm!! Hopefully it will give you the edge and you'll get that bfp! 

This weekend is shaping up to be a busy one... Friday is my appointment. Saturday, my mom and her twin sister are singing the National Anthem at a baseball game and we are going to go. Sunday I have to help in the nursery at church, then the little boy I babysit is turning 3. And I'm assuming Monday will be some sort of parade/picnic/fireworks, although we don't have any set plans yet. 

Hot today, though it might just be me. :wacko: Still cramping and feeling wet. 
Thinking of ice cream...


----------



## lilrojo

Im starving..

Stacey just dont be upset if you dont get a peak for month one.. some women dont.. fxed you will though.. i did.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm totally considering going to bed right now. 
Seriously. 
My house is a mess from being out all morning then babysitting all afternoon, throwing dinner together and running out for ice cream... but I'm tired. :shrug: Maybe a half hour on the couch will perk me up a little. 
Oh, and is anyone else really really thirsty?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-I wouldnt say im really really thirty but have been drinking more water and milk lately.. milk because it always looks sooo good.. yummy.. and i too am exhausted.. cant wait for bedtime.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-where is the 5 week bump piccy???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Took this yesterday. Not much difference. :)


----------



## lilrojo

love it.. and duh your only 5 weeks.. lol.. i will have to try to get one tom to upload.. but my camera doesnt like to upload anymore.. since i got a new one.. hmm.. will try tho.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies how Are we all this morning ???
Cbfm asked for a stick this morning yay It was low hehe it's exciting thou 
I won't be upset if I don't peek thou it will happen eventually xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup, Stacey, try to be patient. I love how smart that little gadget is! 

Logan, tell your camera it's got to behave! These pictures are very important!! 

Morning, everyone else. Hope you're all doing well. 
Oh, one question for clarification. When you're 5 weeks 2 days, you're actually in the 6th week, right? My pregnancy book starts at "Week 1," not "Week 0"... So first week would be 1-7 days, second week would be 1 week plus, week 3 would be 2 weeks plus... and so on, right? Am I making any sense? :wacko: 

I feel a little puffier this morning, and a little higher. It's weird. I'm gonna do some googling and see if that's normal. I did read in my book that usually a mc starts with bleeding and then cramping, so that makes me feel a little better, since I haven't bled at all. Hopefully if we can't see the heartbeat at the appt (and from what I've read, it's likely we won't), I'll get to go back again soon. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies, here is my first bump pic at 12 weeks.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I think you're right about the whole weeks thing..

Erika, love the bump pic :)


----------



## QueenVic

Wow Erika wat a bump!! Lovely :happydance:

I'm only just over a week behind u and still nothing, just getting fat as not been able to follow my usual healthy eating for about a month now! :dohh:

Yeah Jen you're right, I have the What to Expect app on my iphone and it runs like that...


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies...

Andrea happy 22 weeks.. :)

Stacey-yay for the cbfm.. just wait till you see a high or peak.. then it get really exciting.. :)

Ericka-cute bump.. hope thats what i have at 12 weeks... :)

Vicki-i bet you have a cute bump.. :)

Jen-my camera doesnt like to listen to me.. lol.. i can take pics just doesnt like to upload them.. ugh.. oh well we will try later.. still in my pjs.. haha..they are so comfy..


----------



## truthbtold

I hope so to, thats a 4th pregnancy bump. Most people seem to pop quicker the more children you have.


----------



## lilrojo

This is my 4th pregnancy.. but second child.. :) 

Yay peanut is an appleseed..


----------



## truthbtold

I say that to mean delivery wise when you reach maxium bumpage lol


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies just back from the scan and missy is still a
Miss :) yippee! I can't wait! And so reproved to know all my spends have been just, I was strarting to get a little worried that I may have splashed out too soon! But thankfully, although not straight away, it was quite apparent to the tech that she was a girl. When we went in there the tech asked us if we would like to know the sex and we told her we'd had a gender scan but would love confirmation, she told us not to tell her so she was unbias which is fab! We are just over the moon everything is ok, I get that jelly belly before scans. 

Can't believe how fast it's all going though and as organised as I am it's still scary! I think to myself I'm about half way there now and it's flown! Another of this again and my baby will be cooked... Like what the heck!!! Ahhhh!!

Love your bumpage Erika! So cute!!


----------



## lilrojo

Ericka-when do you leave for your vac.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww cute bumpage, Erika!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie-- still a girl!!! Woohoo!!! 
It really is going quickly, isn't it? Wow. Almost halfway!


----------



## truthbtold

Cass and pictures to post? So glad you still a girl.

I leave July 16th, me and my suitcase full of sundresses lol. I cant wait to go to Aruba. The doctor told me mininal activity with these stitches


----------



## lilrojo

Can I say jealous.. would love to hide in your suitcase.. lol.. 

yay thats a few days after my scan.. 

Yeah cassie pics..


----------



## DrGomps

Ericka, totally jealous of your trip...can you still swim with the stitch?? Love your bump!! :thumbup:

Yay stacey for using the cbfm...hope it works for you!!

Jen, love your bump!!

Vicki, I would love to see your non-bump!

Cassie so glad your baby is still a girl!! :haha:

Here is my bump from last week...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/21weeksotherside.jpg

And this week...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2123.jpg

think she had a growth spurt!!

and here is the other side from today...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2128.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow Andrea, definite growth spurt!


----------



## lilrojo

Like I said on fb.. love your bump.. Andrea


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yep, she grew! Lovely bump!! 

Tried to get LO to take a nap, but he wasn't having it. At least I got to lie down for 37 minutes. It's better than nothing. 
Now I'm having a bowl of grapes for second lunch. First dinner is soon... hot dog shoppe, I think!


----------



## truthbtold

Beautiful bump Andrea.

Yep I can swim with the stitches lol


----------



## QueenVic

ok ok here's my bloat, lol 

Andrea wow, ur looking fab !!


----------



## babydustcass

ah yes i forgot piccies! will take some tomorrow for you all.. the pics are cute :D


----------



## Traskey

Wow, look at all these wonderful bumps. 

I've just caught up on about 15 pages! It's been a rough few days for me, the funding, having my cat put to sleep, a graded lesson observation. Be glad when the week's over. 

I can't believe how quickly the time is going for you girls. Enjoy it :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh no, Tracey, sorry about your cat! :hugs: 
Any news on the funding issue? That's just crap. It makes me mad... I've got FX'd that it works out for you.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no Tracey, you lost your cat too?? :cry: I will have to catch up in your journal. :(

Vicki, great bump!! :thumbup: you have a great body!! :D Have you gained any weight yet??


----------



## lilrojo

Vicki-u look so toned :) theres a cute little bump starting


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks girls :flower:

6lbs on since I weighed at 4 weeks !! How disgusting is that !


----------



## lilrojo

Thats not disgusting at all.. its perfect.. you have many more lbs to go.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

vicki, I think I gained 10 + lbs in the first trimester!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, everyone!! 
How are you today? 
One more day 'til my appt. I'm getting excited. I'm determined to have a pma. :thumbup: 
Today, I think we're going to Target. I need to switch out my purse for a big bag... get some big envelopes for Flat Stanley... buy a present for the little boy I babysit. Then we might go to the park. 
Oh, and I should probably do the housework I've been neglecting for two days... 
What's everyone else up to?


----------



## DrGomps

whats flat stanley??? I just got the new sookie book but am trying to hold back as I have to read up a bit for a journal club in an hour.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Flat Stanley is a little cut-out guy that you send to your friends and they take pictures with him and send him back. Thomas and I picked one up at the library and we're going to start mailing him out hopefully today or tomorrow. 


I saw you post about Sookie... is that something related to True Blood? I'm not clear on all the vampire stuff... :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Logan, I just noticed, you have the serious ticker and I have the funny one... so we'll both know what the other one says... Yay! 
Yours says our little beans' hearts are beating and circulating blood! Do you believe it?? Amazing. 
You think I'll be able to see a heartbeat tomorrow? I mean, if not, it's okay... but maybe?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen I dont think they are beating enought to see yet.. otherwise drs. wouldnt set scans for later.. I think around 6 weeks its starts to beat strong.. Idk though could be talking out my butt.. lol..and I dont think andrea saw hers for a bit.. 

Have fun at the park.. its supposed to be in the 90s here today.. and humid.. blah.. staying in for me.. need to go shopping tomorrow.. groceries as I seem to eat almost everything in the house... lol..

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well... same old same old here yet.. tired and hungry.


----------



## sspencer99

AmaryllisRed said:


> Flat Stanley is a little cut-out guy that you send to your friends and they take pictures with him and send him back. Thomas and I picked one up at the library and we're going to start mailing him out hopefully today or tomorrow.
> View attachment 228091
> 
> 
> I saw you post about Sookie... is that something related to True Blood? I'm not clear on all the vampire stuff... :blush:

omg jen send him to mee it looks soo fun xx


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies wow so much going on 

tracey this is just not fair on you building you up like this hmmmm just makes me soo angry !!!!!!

wow vick your actually very little awww 

andrea i never seem to read your blog as the format is weird on my pc and bnb one i hate have to read over comments 
i did see ur bump on fb looks great i did think s***t thats got big in a week lol 

yasa have you been a busy bunny ?? 

cass come on piccies !!! were waiting lol 

xx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh andrea i have lots of alfie books from when i was younger and another set of books called piper il see if i can find any online 

i love alfire ive go a treasury of the story aswell and the odd one about xx


----------



## sspencer99

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

the books are called tom and pippo my all time favourite xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Stacey, how've you been?

I've been trying to stay busy so that my cycle seems to go faster & it's been working.. On CD 25 :)

I said this in my journal, but didn't mention it here.. DH & I were DTD last night & afterwards, I noticed a peach colored cream on the TP when I wiped, it was there for a few wipes then gone & I haven't seen it since.. Not sure if it's IB (trying not to get my hopes up!), early AF, or just my cervix being irritated cause we haven't DTD in like 2 days.. :shrug:

Either way, it's gone now & my bbs have been killing me since Monday.. So much for trying not to SS.. grrrr

ETA: the blood on the TP was not a figment of my imagination either :haha: I showed DH & he saw it too.. First thing out of his mouth was, "maybe it's IB?" LOL :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa Fxed this will be it for you... :)


----------



## sspencer99

ooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

yes maybe who knows that would be mad rite no af for what seemed forever then ur first cycle up and running and you could be u know? lol 
youd deserve that to 

ive been ok t think i have thrush thou :( i have a itchy mooie but its not to bad i hope its gone by friday x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies xx

Stacey, hope it clears up.. IDK anything about thrush, but I googled it & it sounds uncomfortable :(


----------



## sspencer99

omg lets hope hope you never have it ive had it so bad i spen the day in ant out the bvath crying and scratching till i bleed 

ive had it so much now i can deal with it the cream is a good send x 

on another note went to see transformers yesterday wernt impressed x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, hopefully it clears up soon!!

really?? I want to see it soon.. but it wasn't that great?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, girls!! 
Thrush is the same as a yeast infection, right? Ugh. I think I've got it, too. I used to get it after Thomas was born and I was on the pill. Then when I came off of it, the infection was a lot better... but now it's back. I'll have to tell the dr tomorrow. It's such a pain in the butt, and once you get it, it just keeps coming back. :wacko: 
Ysa-- too funny!! You've got Jesse ssing too!!! I hope it was ib! 
Stacey, if you want us to send you Flat Stanley, message me your address, either on here or on fb. I'd love for him to be international!! 
Logan, I think you're right about the heart. But maybe I'll get to go back again around 8 weeks. I love prenatal appts. :)
Oh, and I'm right with you on the tired and hungry. I just had what I am calling First Lunch Appetizer (grapes). Main course is on its way (tacos). :)


----------



## sspencer99

yeah jen its the same 

i do want flat stanley what i will do is get him sent to my mums address as i dont know when im moving ? 

yasa its good but not good lol my megan fox aint in it :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, yeah, I heard she wasn't in it because she demanded something from them (more money or something like that) and they said no.. Not sure if that's true..

Megan Fox is from where DH & I lived our first 2 years of marriage (and from where DH was raised)..


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah idk about the hearbeat.. i think it starts around 6 weeks though.. countdown to preg said an estimate for mine would be july 7th and i will be 6+1 so who knows.. lol. Cant wait to hear how you appt goes... i love prenatal appts too.. they are so fun.. and all the cute preg ppl you see... :) Im excited to hear how your appt goes.. and seriously dont worry.. enjoy the process.. mostly i cant wait for mine..lol.. :) Think the ms will kick in soon.. started gagging in the bathroom this morning but stopped before anything came out.. ugh.. oh well im embracing it.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! I almost tossed my cookies this morning-- ds is potty trained but wears a pull-up to bed and he peed in it. Ew. 

I love seeing all the pregnant ladies... even when I go for a gyno appt... last time I was there, there was a prego girl there and she was pretty far along... and she didn't smile once. I was thinking, you know, some people want what you have sooo bad and you can't even be happy about it? Now, maybe she was just having a bad day or something, but that's how I felt. 
I love that I'm not showing yet and no one will know that I'm a prego lady!! 
Saw a pregnant lady at the park and totally wanted to start chatting, but I didn't think she'd believe me! 
And I was looking (really quickly 'cause Thomas wasn't interested) at some gender-neutral baby stuff at Target... didn't see much! I'm guessing we'll have to do a lot of shopping _after_ s/he comes along!


----------



## lilrojo

Im not getting anything gender neutral.. Im taking one girl outfit to the hospital and one boy.. whichever it is then it will wear it.. lol.. I have lots of girls stuff and been buying things on clearance for a while so have some boys stuff.. we will see.. and maybe it was her first baby and was taking her preg. for granted.. like I did my first time..


----------



## Traskey

Happy Thursday girls

Off to visit Herts and Essex fertility clinic tonight for their open evening. Will be interesting. Decision on the funded IVF will be next Thursday so we're going to go anyway incase they say yes or we find the money to go private. 

Thank you for all your good wishes about Charlie x
:hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

went to the bathroom a little bit a go & wiped & there was a little more peachy colored CM.. :shrug: wonder what the heck is going on.. And praying AF stays away for my weekend away! it always seems to come at the most inconvenient times!


----------



## lilrojo

It does doesnt it.. like when you had your float down.. ugh stupid witch.. LEAVE YSA ALONE...


----------



## sept10

Good luck Traskey - hope its good news on the funding!!!

Ysa - fx'd its IB and witch stays away forever...well 9 months anyway!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

maybe the unhappy woman was having some pregnancy complication and she was worried or she was hormonal...happens to us all. THough I got to say I LOVE being pregnant!! Josephine was kicking me so strong during my works in progress seminar that I had to put my arms over my belly to hid the weird poking and shaking movements!! And the kicks were over my belly button!! think she shifted position because last night I was feeling them really low...or maybe these are her arms!!! Anywho...made me feel good, because I learned this morning that a coworker lost her baby a few days ago @ 24 weeks. :cry: Makes me nervous hearing this stories...

Jen, I totally want flat stanley too!! I love that idea!!! maybe Stacey could send him to me....

And as far as heartbeat the average time to see it on ultrasound is 6.5 weeks. I went in @ 5w6d and didn't see it, some woman do, but thats really the earliest you can see it. Jen are you sure you are getting a scan tomorrow?? You may be able to see the yolk sac and gestational sac and possibly a fetal pole. 

Logan, it is super hard to find gender neutral clothes...it was annoying the crap out of me before we knew!!! 

Stacey, sorry to hear about the thrush...tough break!!

ysatis, hopefully its IB or ovulation bleeding!! :thumbup:

Tracey, hope the appt goes well!! Can't wait until next thursday!! Fx'ed!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think AF is coming.. :( I'm very crampy, off & on for the past few hours...


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, how can she be coming so quickly??? PCOS is weird...but I thought you weren't suppose to get AF very often?? Maybe she won't and your knocked up!!!


----------



## sspencer99

No o cramps o cramps xx


----------



## DrGomps

I agree...you could have ovulation bleeding and o cramps!! Fx'ed!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FX'ed


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed it o cramps and spotting.. and not the evil witch..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh!!! Ysa, so frustrating not knowing what's going on with your body!! I second what Logan said: Leave Ysa alone!!!! 
Andrea, message me your address and I'll put you on the list to get Flat Stanley! 
The dr's office never said if I'd get a scan or not. I'm just daydreaming. :) Maybe just a general exam, pee test and blood test and a folder full of info. :shrug: Either way, I can't wait. :)
Sarah, how are things going with you? 
Tracey, keep us updated on the funding situation. I am still keeping FX'd that this works out for you. It _has_ to!! You've waited long enough and worked very hard!! 
I have NO baby clothes whatsoever!! I'm going to get maybe like two or three neutral outfits-- one for the ride home and then two more-- and then we'll just wash those until I can buy some boy or girl stuff... hm... won't be allowed to ride in a car for six weeks... Guess I'll be internet shopping!! Woohoo!!! :happydance: 
Getting really really excited for my appt tomorrow. Oh! I almost forgot, I meant to take a hpt just to make sure I'm still pregnant. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Do it take a hpt and have it show you those two pink lines.. one way way darker than other.. 

Really cant ride in a car.. didnt know that is that for a c-section..

I think if will be a general appt.. will be surprised if they do a us.. just cuz they generally tell you if your getting a scan.. but hopefully.. :)

ETA: Im having a hard time leaving two of my threads.. i went to another thread im a big member of and all the ladies are talking about is spotting.. I really am hopefull for them but after having 2 mc's i would just rather be on positive threads..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Yeah, you don't need all the negativity!! 

They didn't say anything about the appt, so I will be surprised if they do a scan. But that means I'll prob get to go back at 8 weeks or something. Yay!! I'll let you all know how it goes, of course. :)

Yeah, no riding in a car for six weeks after a c-section. At least, that's what my dr said. After Thomas was born, he had to go to the dr for his first appointment-- he was like a week old-- and I really wanted dh to go with me, but he was asleep and wouldn't get up, so I was running really late. Finally I got him to go, and I called the dr to say we were running late but on our way, and the receptionist was pretty rude and said, Um, your appointment was ten minutes ago and you're just now calling? I was like, Look, lady. I hate lateness as much as the next person. But I just had a baby a week ago, by c-section. I'm not even supposed to be riding in a car!! And she said, okay. Well, we'll fit you in whenever you get here, but you might have to wait a little bit. 
Seriously, I don't know how they expect you not to go _anywhere_ for the first six weeks. Crazy.


----------



## lilrojo

That is crazy... I couldnt imagine going no where for that long.. I would need to just get out of house.. 

What time is your appt.. will be out tom but may have to sneak on my phone to check up on you.. 

did you test..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Appointment is at 9:15 (eastern:)). I wish I could update from my phone, but I had the internet blocked on it since it had a mind of its own and was hopping online without my permission! 
I tested... it's the weirdest thing. The test line came up very very dark and very fast. The control line took its time and is still very faint. Still a +ve test, but I'm curious about the mechanics of it... Do the two lines "share" ink between them and since the test line was so dark, there wasn't much left for the control line? 
I'm silly, I know. 
Anyway, it was +ve. So nothing to worry about there. :) 
I still have two digis left. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

See? The important line is very very dark and was that way about five seconds after I put the cap on it. The other one took its sweet time coming up and you can barely even see it in the picture. It's only slightly darker irl. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Ha thats what mine looks like too.. so what time is that my time.. are you an hr ahead.. you are right.. what time is it there now


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aha! 
https://www.babycenter.com/400_very-faint-control-line-on-pregnancy-test_2290546_344.bc
Just as I suspected. Cool. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, Logan, it means our hcg levels are very high. Woohoo!! :happydance: 
It's 6:30 here now. I think we're an hour ahead. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yup must be cuz its only 530 here... lol

wahoo for high hcg and healthy happy growing babys


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck with your appointment today Jen, hope everything goes brilliantly :)

20 weeks today for me :)


----------



## babydustcass

Happy 20 weeks Rachel! Fabulous!!!!

Sorry they are mega late but I finally uploaded pictures hehe

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF2049.jpg

hand under chin here
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF2048.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF2047.jpg

How is everyone today?
Just about to have some cookie crisp for breakfast... mmm mega healthy lol 
Then I have to do a couple of hours work. After that George and I are going next door for a dip in their pool! :D Lovely jubbly!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies!! 
Happy 20 weeks, Rachel!! A little cantaloupe!!
Cassie, she's beautiful!! 
AFM... enjoying my honey bunches of oats, trying not to get nervous about my appt. Mostly I'm just nervous because I have things I want to ask her, and I always feel weird asking questions. I know I shouldn't, but I do. :shrug: 
I woke up this morning with aches and pains everywhere. What's up with that? 
I think Thomas and I are going to get haircuts pretty soon... mine has grown like three inches in two days, seriously!! Amazing. 
Have a great (holiday) weekend, everyone!!


----------



## DrGomps

GL Jen at your appt!! what a very dark line you have!! :thumbup: IS it really true you can't ride in a car?? To me that makes no sense...how did you get home from the hospital??

Happy 20 weeks Rachel!! Wohoo!! YOur half way there!!! Cant wait until your scan monday!!

Cassie, your daughter is adorable!!

Hows everyone else doing??? I am glad its friday...the lab is going to lunch to celebrate the boss not being here!! It will probably be a long lunch...hehehe.


----------



## DrGomps

I caught Josephine kicking my stomach on video finally!! here it is...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ma5ADCSoAc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## sspencer99

hello ladies how are we all 

jen good luck today 

cass i cant see any pics are they on here or fb x


----------



## lilrojo

supe cute video andrea... yay for kicks caught.. :)

Good luck jen thinking of you..

Ysa-hope you have a great day also.. :)

Rachel-happy 20 weeks!!!

Cassie-beautiful scan pics..

Stacey-hope your thrush is clearing up and the cbfm is working out for you

Hi to the other ladies.. Hope you all have a great day and a fantastic holiday weekend.. I know I will be enjoying some good food and family.. :) love it..


----------



## QueenVic

Hey Girls!

urgh feeling headachey and faint today booooo :nope:

Jen can't wait to hear how ur appointment went!

P.S - I'm pretty sure it's that u can't *drive* a car after a c-section u can ride in one! How would anyone get around !

Cass what gorgeous scan pics ! So cute 

Andrea I saw the kick awww how crazy is that !!

Raych happy 20 weeks wow that has gone fast hey !

Logan what are u doing this weekend ?

Ysa fingers crossed for u :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

ohh forgot to mention that im spotting again :( i hope its not round two 

and jen yes i saw it how crazy its that 
and look at the size of your boobies i so want a pair lol x


----------



## Traskey

Logan, you just need pma threads! Sending you loads of it :dust:

Jen, over here they say you can't drive a car for six weeks but you can get about in one. Not sure if that helps.

Ysa, hope it's ov pains.

Stacey, happy Friday!!

Cass, love the baby pics, super cute.

Andrea, I saw the kick!!

And happy 20 weeks to Rachel :wohoo:

Witch for me today, onto cycle 20. I hope they don't move us to the pg section as there are now so many of you! I always did like bringing up the rear :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I'm finally back. Appt took a while and then went to lunch with LO and my mom. 
Sigh. 
I did have an u/s, but she could only see the yolk sac and no baby yet. Said I look only about 4 weeks along where I should be 5w4d. 
I'm trying not to stress about it, since there's nothing I can do. She said (before the scan) that before 8 weeks, the mc rate is 50%. Seriously? I'm like, gee, thanks for telling me THAT. 
Anyway. So I have another appt in two weeks and she said hopefully we'll see a baby and a heartbeat then. She said everything looked "pretty good," so I'm trying to focus on that and just try to keep busy until the 15th. 
Plus I googled after I got home and there are loads of stories of scans showing empty sacs around 5 weeks and perfectly healthy babies 1-2 weeks later. So... 
Oh, and I told her my asthma has been worse and she got me an appt with a pulmonary specialist on the 11th. So I'm excited about that. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Obj good Jen thats great news 

YAsa where are you in your cycle x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea's early scan didn't show a baby, and look where she is now! Don't worry too much honey :) xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry you didnt see baby yet Jen.. the next one he/she will be there wiggling away.. :) 

Vicki-just hanging out with family and eating some yummy food for my weekend.. maybe some swimming and of course fireworks.. :)

Im tired today.. so hot and humid out.. blah..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Raych-- yeah, I thought I remembered that, so I went back and looked at Andrea's journal, and she was right around where I am (though dr thought she was farther) and my scan pic looks a lot like hers. So I'm not going to worry. :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, I think its WAY WAY too early to see baby!! having a yolk sac means all is right on track!! :thumbup: Its not a blighted ovum if there is a yolk sac...and you can't be 4 weeks because there is no way you could see a yolk sac @ 4 weeks!! Your doctor is an idiot!! So don't worry at all... Here are some great links to look @ scan pics week by week!!
I also was told that measuring the gestational sac is not accurate for dating a pregnancy!! I am sure at your next scan you will see baby!! The earliest I have heard of people seeing baby on an early scan is 5w6d. 

Stacey, sorry you are spotting.

Tracey, sorry to hear about the stupid :witch: :grr:

3 day weekend here!! About to leave lab!! done for the day!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Andrea; you've made me feel much better. Yeah, the 4 weeks remark really threw me... ??? 
The links didn't show up.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So, I apparently just got de-friended by the girl that is the wife of dh's best friend and also the aunt of the kids I am babysitting and the person I am substitute-sitting for while she is prego... 

It's so odd. Over the last few days she was posting all this stuff about how someone was judging her and she was all up in arms about it and was like, you shouldn't judge 'cause God's gonna judge you in the end! 

And I'm thinking what the heck is going on? And then here she de-friends me... She's still on fb... 'cause we still have four mutual friends... and she is rsvp'd to the little boy's bday party on Sunday... that I am also going to. 

So I'm thinking either all that stuff was directed to me and clearly she is very mistaken about something I said or did, or she defriended a bunch of people. 

Either way, it's shaping up to be a very interesting Sunday...


----------



## lilrojo

Baby is not interested in choc.. just threw up what i ate.. hopefully we like pizza.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry about not posting the link, https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html
Sorry you got defriended, how weird....do you really think she was talking about you?? Strange...You will definitely have to let us know how the b-day party goes!! 

I honestly think you have nothing to worry about. Not sure if I like your doctor though.

Don't know what your doctor was smoking!!

Logan, sorry to hear you got sick, but yay for MS!! 

About to go play a board game...just made my world famous spinach dip...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Logan, that stinks. But like Andrea said, yay for ms!! 
My baby likes pizza. Four pieces of it tonight for dinner!! Hope yours does, too! 
Andrea, thanks for the link. I'll check it out. I'm starting to feel a lot better the more I think about it. As long as I'm not bleeding, I'm not going to worry. 
I really think she _was_ talking about me... the way she said, "this person is supposedly very religious." Well, I don't like the word "religious," but I am very devoted to my faith and maybe that's how she sees me... Maybe I'm doing that thing where someone always thinks everything is about them (wouldn't be the first time!), but it just seems like too much of a coincidence to say those things and then defriend me. 
The only thing I could think of that I said to her (because we never talk) is she messaged me and said she heard I was pregnant and congratulations, when's your edd, etc. And I said thanks and try not to tell anyone yet because we're trying to keep it a secret for a little while. So maybe she took that to mean that I think she can't keep a secret? Which is silly, 'cause I don't honestly know her all that well. 
The only other thing it could be is that the little kids I sit for were sick and I said (only to dh and my mom) that maybe she wasn't taking good care of them when she was watching them... but that means dh would've had to say something to his friend (her hubs) and he would've told her. DH thinks she's worthless and has never liked her (she's been pretty biotchy to her hubs over the years)... so it's possible DH said something negative about her to his friend and then he mentioned it to her... you know how things go... your friend is mad at someone, so you join in, and then they make up and you're left looking like a bad person... 
I dunno. Sorry, I sort of went off... 
We'll see how Sunday goes. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Didnt eat a lot of pizza.. was a bit greasy and i knew that wouldnt sit well.. Storming here now.. windy and raining.. oh well.. im so ready for bed.. been a long day.. yay for ms.. haha.. hasnt kicked in full force yet but im sure in a week it will be.. by the day of my scan.. cant wait.. :) 

Jen that is weird that she defriended you.. keep us posted on how sunday goes..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Stacey, CD3 here, not too far behind you.. AF made it apparent that it was her and not IB, or Ov bleeding.. Oh well, I'm only on cycle 4 now, but 7 months TTC.. Have to keep telling myself, it's only cycle 4, that doesn't seem so bad, 7 months is making me see the bad side of it all though... going to bed now, night ladies :)


----------



## Traskey

Logan, sorry that you were sick on the chocolate. Hope that goes away soon, it's hard to live without choccy :)

Jen, I am sorry about this woman that has defriended you :hugs: You don't need people like that around you at this time, stress is not good!

Ysa, hope the witch goes quickly for you. 

Andrea, hope you had a lovely evening with your friends. 

Happy 4th of July weekend to you all. Hope you have a fantastic few days and the weather stays nice.

:hug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! I love how the remaining three of you are almost in sync with your cycles. Isn't that weird? After we've been on here what, six months? 

I'll let you all know how Sunday goes. I'm guessing it will be... _awkward_. :) I asked DH and he didn't have any idea of what might be going on. He said he hasn't said anything about her to his friend, so that's not it... :shrug: 

I hate telling people how my dr's appt went, because I hate saying that there was no baby... sounds like a death sentence. It's much better to say that it was _too soon to see_ the baby. I just keep telling myself that. These next thirteen days are going to kill me!!


----------



## Traskey

It's too soon to see the baby, don't panic. If they ask tell them that. I really hope it goes ok on Sunday. Remember, she's the one with the issues, not you :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Tracey. :)

In other news, I tried to fix the VCR and cut three of my fingers. And the vcr is still broken. :( I wouldn't care so much except that Thomas has several tapes that he likes to watch. Plus it's a combo, so we can't watch dvds on it either. We've been using the playstation for movies, but it won't play certain ones. Ugh. Looks like it's time to get a new one. Makes me mad, because we only had it maybe two years. And I bought the replacement plan, and of course it conked out right after the plan was up. Grrr.


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies... hope your all well today..

I slept wonderful last night.. conked out as soon as i hit the pillow..and my lo stayed sleeping all night which helped. :) 

Jen its too early, i thought is was crazy her doing a us this early.. most drs wait till 6-7 weeks.. my scan is in 10 days.. yay..

Sorry it was the witch ysa.. I was on month seven and got my bfp.. so hopefully it will be lucky for you too.. :)

Sorry about your vhs player they do always seem to break after the replacement plan is up.. ugh.. oh and the heart does start to beat at week 5.. you just cant see it at all.. i think everything is so tiny in there..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, are you going to use OPKs or anything or ntnp??

Jen, that seems like a very weird situation...sorry you have to go through that! WHo needs the drama eh!! tomorrow should be interesting...

Hows everyones day going?? I am reading my novel and being kind of lazy...need to go to lab at some point....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The lab? Nah... it's a holiday weekend!! :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've had a lovely day today - went to Mothercare because there's a sale on and got some maternity bras, and got this set of MAM bottles from TKMAXX reduced from £32 to £16! it's brilliant, you get two little bottles, two medium bottles, 3 large bottles, a handle and teat to turn one of the big bottles into a juice cup, and a newborn dummy. So pleased with my bargain :D


----------



## Traskey

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy, I love a good bargain and that's a fab one :dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know how many dollars that is, but it's half price!! I love a good sale... 
I think I'm going to have to buy new bottles this time... I actually saved all my bottles from Thomas, but they probably got all gross just sitting in a box for this long. The good thing is, I had so many random bottles and rings and nipples and some of them worked better than others and I used them all the time and others I only used when the others weren't clean. This time around, I know which ones I like and I can buy only the good ones. :thumbup:
AAAAAAAAAAAA I can't wait to buy baby stuff!!!!
ETA: What's a newborn dummy?


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Jen it will just be because it's too early, roll on ur next appointment :thumbup: hope it goes quick for ya !!

Ysa & Tracey sorry about the evil witch, FX'd for both of u :flower:

Raych I don't have a clue where to start or wat I'm looking for with all the baby stuff yet but the bargain sounds good :winkwink:

Wats everyone up to this lovely saturday day/nite - sprite zero, pasta and the boxing for me tonight.... ROCK N ROLL !!!! :rofl:

2 days until scan..... raaaah....


----------



## babydustcass

Jen, a dummy is a pacifier/paci

I LOVE baby shopping!!!


----------



## babydustcass

im not up to much tonight, just watching a bit of CSI and munching :D 

I also have mothercare website up and getting some more bits and pieces including some maternity clothes. I have brought a couple of bits but not enough to get by this summer, need some shorts and a couple of longer vests. Good thing this summer, maxi dresses are in all the shops and those go nicely over a bump and look really lovely too!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ha ha Cass, New Look have a massive sale on at the minute and I had some vouchers left over - got 3 maxi dresses, £10 each, sorted! God bless the maxi dress, that's all I can say! I'm currently playing LIPS on Xbox (its a karaoke typing singing game and I'm addicted) so all in all I'm having a fun Saturday. Makes a change from OH sitting there playing Xbox games and me being bored, lol!


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds like you ladies are having a wonderful day.. Its hot out today here.. we bought a waterslide so checked that out for a bit.. gonna play with it tomorrow for the family get together.. :) Im tired.. being a preg mommy takes a lot out of you..


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies got my first high today yay xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww yay for getting your first high, definitely a good sign :)

I went to bed with a really sore bump last night, and woke up looking like this - first pic is 19 weeks second is 20 weeks. It FEELS like there's a difference but I'm probably imagining things, lol xx
 



Attached Files:







19 Weeks.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8









20 Weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh, someone on my friends list has just changed their status to "is fed up with all the baby bump pictures, it just gets me down, I just want my baby to be healthy and for nothing to go wrong this time" just after I posted my bump picture.

ok 1) I understand she recently miscarried at 5 weeks, but she knows I'm pregnant and if she's that bothered by my updates she could hide my feed, she doesn't have to publicly complain about it

2) I am not going to be made to feel guilty about the fact that I am FINALLY getting to the point where I'm beginning to enjoy my pregnancy rather than panicking every day. At the end of the day, things could go wrong in any pregnancy at any time, I'm just enjoying it while I experience it. I'm not posting baby related stuff every day or anything either. 

Meh.


----------



## QueenVic

Stace YAY for the high !! Get to it !!! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Raych I can notice a difference the bump is more pronounced and full now :happydance:
I wouldn't worry about ur friend - it's understandable to be very worried when u have had m/c's before but she didn't have to put it out there so obviously after u posted ur pics, just take it with a pinch of salt!

ANYWAY we both have our scans tomorrow EEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!

Well ur prob not as nervous for the 20wk one but *I FEEL SICK !* (_more_ sick) hehe


----------



## sept10

Love the bump rach - defo a difference. 

I just got back from a weekend in Bath with some friends, it was fab, I love Bath - its so quaint. 

Still feeling ok, still not feeling very prego - keeping getting a bit fretful bout the scan and hoping everything thing will be ok just have this fear they will say oh sorry no baby...its horrible.....just under two weeks to go. 

glad everyones ok, hope your all enjoying the sunshine - think i need a nap after my 3 hour drive home.....

xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning ladies! 
Just feeling kind of blah this morning. Got home really late last night because of the baseball game and have to be at church at 8:45 this morning to help in the nursery. Also feeling a little nauseous and the bbs hurt. And I just feel _not_ cute. :shrug: 
DH wants to go the fair and I really don't want to. I'm just too tired after yesterday and the nursery will wear me out and the bday party, too. I just want to sleep. 
Vicki and Raych, yay for appts tomorrow! 
Stacey-- time to get busy!!! 
Have a good day, ladies!


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning all..

raych-cute little bump pics.. def. notice a diff.. :) I agree with vicki take it with a pinch of sale.. :) Dont let it get you down.. people who are just going through a mc or recently had one feel different than they would after the fact.. hope you get what i mean..lol.. 

Sarah-you and baby will be fine.. not all women get a ton of symptoms... think of yourself as lucky.. :)


So excited to see your scan tomorrow.. :)

Stacey-yay for a high.. doesnt that little machine just make you light up like christmas when it finally changes.. :)

AFM-I am always at starvation mode in the morning... like right now i could eat and eat and eat.... lol.. big fun filled day for me today.. going to my sisters for the day and setting off fireworks tonight... so wont be back on till tomorrow.. but i hope you all have a great day..

Jen-i get what you mean about just wanting sleep... my lo slept not so good last night so neither did i.. oh well.. busy day already planned.. have a good day.

Oh yeah and 9 days till my scan!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, everyone... me again... 
It's so weird when I go to the early church service 'cause I'm done by 10:30... then I'm like... ok, what do I do now? Out of my usual routine. Guess I could do some laundry... 
Logan-- 9 more days will go so fast!!


----------



## QueenVic

Ok Ladies I'm off to bed, if I can sleep :shrug:

Wish me luck for tomorrow, will update when I get home early evening!

Good luck Raych aswell

xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck Vic, fingers crossed for both of us :) xx


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been pretty absent this weekend...feeling kind of blah..yesterday I just read my novel all day and took a nap...went to lab today and the AC was off so I checked my mice and left...DH and I got into a row...not fun...will maybe make a long post in my journal...

Stacey, yay for the high!! get to :sex:

Jen, how did the party go??

Logan, have fun!! But make sure you get lots of rest!!

Rachel, your bump definitely popped!! YOur friend announced her pregnancy @ 5 weeks?? I mean I imagine that its tough when you go through a loss and see your friends pregnancy updates...when I was TTC if was tough!! 

Rach & Vicki!! Can't wait to see your babies tomorrow!!


----------



## babydustcass

wit woo! Cant wait to see the scans today!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrGomps said:


> Rachel, your bump definitely popped!! YOur friend announced her pregnancy @ 5 weeks?? I mean I imagine that its tough when you go through a loss and see your friends pregnancy updates...when I was TTC if was tough!!
> 
> Rach & Vicki!! Can't wait to see your babies tomorrow!!

She announced it even before then, the minute she got a positive test it was all over facebook, and the previous few months she'd been posting status updates about being annoyed because she wasn't pregnant yet. She's pregnant again now, and even though she MC'd last time she's already talking about it on facebook again. Obviously that's her prerogative, I guess she just likes keeping everyone on facebook updated about everything. I was nearly too scared to announce even at 12 weeks! and I'm sitting here feeling really sick and nervous about my scan this afternoon now, lol how pathetic am I! REALLY hope everything goes well today, wish me and Vic luck ladies! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck Rachel!!! 
Good luck Vicki!!! 
Can't wait to see your updates!!! 

Hey, Cassie, happy 20 weeks!!! It's going so fast!! 

AFM... yay 6 weeks!! 
Yesterday at the party, that chick pretty much ignored me. :shrug: Whatever. Then we went to the fair. I wasn't really interested, but dh wanted to go, and we had fun. Thomas got to ride some rides, we ate lots of junk, and saw a little bit of the demolition derby (although it was crowded and I couldn't really see over people's heads). Another late night. I'll put pics up on fb when I get a chance. 
This morning, my bbs hurt soooo bad. I think they're growing. :happydance:
Today we're going to the parade. Then I need to catch up on some housework!! We've been invited to a picnic tonight, but I'd sort of rather just stay home and relax. We'll see what dh wants to do. 
Have a good one, ladies!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: Haha :rofl: 
Just noticed my ticker about my Pam Anderson boobs. 
Awesome. 
:rofl:


----------



## DrGomps

LOL!! Jen, Mine are E's now and thats without engorgement!! :rofl:

Happy 20 weeks Cassie!! yay!! for a half baked baby!!


Oh Rachel, I am so excited to find out what your having!!

Vicki, Fx;ed all is well on your scan!! I know how nerve wracking the 12 week one is!

Today we are bbqing in celebration of the 4th....its so funny, but in the bronx and all the outer burroughs of NYC people illegally use bottle rockets so there are tons of fireworks going off all weekend!! Of course there is the big show on the hudson...but its way too crowded...I will maybe take Josephine next year!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... slept in today.. late night last night.. im just tired.. feel like my symptoms come and go.. which i know they do.. I just cant wait for scan so i can know if everything is okay or not.. I know it is.. :) but still the doubt and fears are always in the back of my mind.. way in the back most days.

8 more days.. yay..


----------



## QueenVic

WELL.... so far so good.... :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







12wks-1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9









12wks-2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8









12wks-3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Vicki!! Can I guess the sex??? You have a lovely nub there!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and love the tickers!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww those are lovely pictures Vicki! I need to put my pictures up - I am officially adding to the STC Team Pink quota! xx


----------



## DrGomps

Rach, I am so happy for your girl!! Now let the shopping begin!!


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks guys :winkwink:

Aww congrats Raych !!!! :hugs:

Go ahead Andrea I have no idea about the nub !! :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

I think its a girl!! Which seems to be the them with the STC!!


----------



## lilrojo

awwww. yay vicki... so cute.. happy all is going so good this time around. :)

Raych-yay a girl.. so exciting.. now shopping and girly things.. so fun... I love my little girl she is so fun.. you guys are so lucky..

Now just need to get to my scan.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

hopefully this good luck streak continues for the STC!! Tracey has her FS appt on thursday..so hopefully she gets approved for IVF!! And hopefully there is a :bfp: on the horizon for Ysatis and Stacey!! Can't believe how many of us are pregnant!!


----------



## sept10

Gorgeous Pics!!!!!!!! OMG I can't wait for my scan.....11 days to go!!!!

gongrats on having a girl rach - its all pink here so far isn't it!!!


----------



## Traskey

Loving the scan pics and the news of a girl :wohoo:

It's definitely a pink room in here so far :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thought I'd give everyone my full scan story :)

Dot has been active around 2pm for the last week or so, so as my scan was at 2pm I thought 'brilliant, I'll have a nice wiggly baby for the scan'. Well THAT didn't happen. Today, she decided that actually she was going to wriggle around from the minute I got up, all morning until just before my scan. I kept talking to my bump saying 'I can't believe you're so wiggly today, you're going to wear yourself out and sleep through the scan, aren't you?' Sure enough, when we got in there, the baby came up on the screen, fast asleep. The sonographer checked everything over from head to toe - head well formed and symmetrical, heart has all four chambers and is pumping correctly with a good strong heartbeat, diaphragm has formed well, liquid in the baby's stomach and bladder which showed that she was digesting amniotic fluid as she's supposed to, spine looks good, legs are both proportionate and growing well. Then she looked at the placenta, and it turned out that the baby was using it as a pillow, literally laying back resting her head on it, lol. Apparently the placenta is in a good position, at the back and in the middle, not anywhere down low near the cervix which is a relief. It was at that point that I said 'I guess if the baby has it's legs crossed there's no way of seeing if it's a boy or a girl?' and the sonographer said she'd have a good try to see if she could see. The baby had rolled over onto her stomach at that point and was sleeping in the same position that she was at the 12 week scan, so after much poking and prodding the sonographer had me lay on one side, then turn over to the other side, and then lay on my back again. When she put the wand back on I saw the most amazing thing - my little baby put its arms up behind its head and gave a biiiiiiig stretch. I swear that's when it all became real for me, because it was so weird to see such a... baby-like movement from something that's inside my tummy. The cord was in between baby's legs to begin with, but she had a wiggle around and it moved, and you could see three white lines, and when we looked from the bottom up you could clearly see the v-shaped space of her legs and there was nothing in between, so the sonographer said she was 95% sure she was a girl. We watched her for a couple more minutes and she was opening and closing her mouth, which the sonographer said was her having a drink (awww) and then she curled up with her hands over her face as if to say 'ok, enough now, you've poked and prodded me and I woke up and played ball, now I'm going to sleep, no more pictures'. Managed to get a decent picture of baby asleep in her now-familiar position, and one of the face - not sure if you can see but it shows the eye, nose, mouth and little round chin :) I love her already :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby 04-07-11.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Traskey

Aww, what a lovely pic. I am so pleased that all is well for you. She's a lovely baby :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 6 weeks Jen


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Logan!! Apparently my six week pregnant self is too nauseous to eat lunch and tired enough to take a three-hour-long afternoon nap! :) I love _feeling_ like I'm pregnant! 
Rachel, she looks beautiful!!! Lovely story!! Haha of course she's sleeping... two o'clock is naptime. :)
Everyone is going pink except for Erika... 
Vicki, your LO looks fantastic-- I'm gonna say girl, too... which is against the odds, for so many of us to have girls... but that's what the nub suggests to me. :)
So... Logan, your appt is the 12th? Sarah, is yours the 15th like mine? 
And Tracey goes this Thursday? 
So many appts to keep track of... 
Stacey, how's the BD going? 
Ysa? :witch: leaving you alone yet?


----------



## sspencer99

hey all how are we all????

rach yay for scan and little girlie do you have a name for her yet 

can wait to see more piccies 

rach was it you who said about the girl who moaned on fb about bump pics 
dw i had mc and i love nuffin better than looking at bumps 
there is only one girl on my fb that does my head in she announced she was preggo at like 4 weeks and has put up a six week scan as her profile pic 

so day two of my highs dtd last nite will do again tomorrow and hopefully weds dh is out thurs so then fri and sat dtd if i can keep up lol im dertermand this cycle 

ohh happy inderpendance day enjoy the celebrations xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks ladies I'm pleased with the pics :baby:

Aww a girl do u think.. I can't wait to find out for sure...8 weeks & counting !!

I will be happy with either! :cloud9:

Raych ur scan sounds like it went perfect, all good news, fantastic :hugs:

Can' t wait for all the other upcoming appointments girls, FX'd 

:dust:


----------



## sspencer99

vic i think your having a boy 
just to be different xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

We haven't picked a name yet, but we're not going to decide for definite until the baby is born so we can put a name to her face. The options so far though are:

Kara Grace
Kaitlyn Nichola (my mum's name is Nichola)
Erin Rachel (OH suggested my name as a middle name to go with this one)
Hannah Catherine (my sister's name is Catherine)


----------



## sspencer99

all are nice rach but i do like the idea of a name to a face but i do think when u choose and name like andrea has it wont cange and will stick rite away 
my cousin wanted to call her baby olly we called him that from the minuite she found out she was having a boy but then tow weeks b4 she had him she changed his name to marley but we kept calling him olly as marly just did not stick now hes born he is olly lol 

eiter way is great thou xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh yeah, I know lots of people who pick a baby name when they find out, and that's fine and when the baby comes they definitely match their name. I think I'm just using it as an excuse because I can't pick! lol xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Yes great excuse or u could pick out a hat x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, I love all those names!! 
When Thomas was born, we picked his name out months before. It was really nice to have something to call him all that time, and it worked out perfectly because he came out looking just exactly like his grandpa whom we named him after. :)
This time around... we're going to have at least two names going in because of the whole Team Green thing... and I sort of like the idea of matching the name to the face once I see him/her. So we might have something like two boys names and two girls names ready... 
Haha watch us be the parents who can't yet leave the hospital because we can't pick a name for our baby! 
Vicki, yay for your bump avatar!! 
We are skipping fireworks tonight. Went over to the MIL's for a little while... then LO and I came home so I can give him a bath and we can have a nice quiet evening. 
Although with our luck, the whole neighborhood will be setting things on fire. Grrr. 
I'm praying for rain. Haha I'm such a grumpy old lady. :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-were staying in tonight too.. a nice quiet evening for us too.. I have been so emotional today.. I just want my scan to get here so i know for sure that all is okay.. so much easier not to worry when you have never had anything to worry about.. :) 

We had all our fun yesterday... did swimming and good food.. num num.. and fireworks.. it was a lot of fun.. but the lo was way over stimulated and we had a tough night of sleep.. but its okay hopefully a quiet night is just what we need...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I've been sooooo emotional, too. I cry over ev.er.y.thing. Last night I cried about the demolition derby. This morning, I cried at several parts of the parade-- the high school band, the boy scouts, the little girls dancing... Every song that comes on the radio makes me cry. 
I'm ridiculous. :)
Hopefully I'll get a bump picture here in a bit. DH just came home and put the tv on really loud. I think he's trying to get my goat. Grrr.


----------



## DrGomps

yay for feeling pregnant!!
Vicki, this is the webage with the gender nub theory...
https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

Had a lovely bbq/picnic!! And could watch all the fireworks from our house since we live so high up and every family in our neighborhood likes to shoot off their own illegal fireworks!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59H_bn52HJc


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning ladies (well, those ladies in the UK at least, pretty sure everyone stateside is still asleep...) just thought I'd pop on before work this morning to say that I spent ages last night watching my belly move on the outside- first time I've seen it happen! and then when OH came in from work he felt her move for the first time too :) I guess she was sort of like "well you know all my secrets now, might as well make my presence felt!"

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Rachel, so cute! I can't wait for that. 
Nothing much new here. Bbs hurt... I need to go bra shopping. And I'm still tired. :)
Lots to get done today. 
Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, thats awesome that OH felt it!! Steve didn't feel Josephine until 22 weeks...but I saw her moving from the outside around 19 weeks...such an amazing feeling!!


----------



## babydustcass

oooo I loooove feeling baby move girls, Aston felt her move from around 19 weeks. She was really going for it in bed last night. Its funny because I dont generally go to bed at the same time, usually between 9-12 so big difference but every night I get into bed and she starts dancing within minutes! 

We have got a couple of names in the line up but with George we were set on a name 'Albie', when he was born a completely new name came into the equation and so he became 'George Albie'. We arent going to choose a name until she is here this time, if she is nameless for a couple of days, so be it! :) lol we like Ava, Evie, Hana, Elsie, Ellie and Darcey. All of which will probably go out the window when she is here hehe! When I saw George for the first time, he just wasnt Albie at all, he was a very strong and solid boy just like his name George :)

I am having fun looking (sometimes laughing) at baby names, we brought a book called 'you called me what!?' and its hilarious and insane what some famous people have called their children... 


Jen, I STILL need to go bra shopping, I picked one up in the mothercare sale but bra shopping confuses me so much! Do i just buy bigger bras? Maternity bras or do I save some money and buy feeding bras now with the clips?! and then what size... are my boobs gonna grow anymore what will they be like when im breastfeeding, so many unknown questions! 


Just got in a HUGE delivery of weighting supplies; glass bead, steel shot, heavy fibre fill, baby fat and poly pellets... Good thing the delivery guy was nice and moved them around for me and put them where I wanted because there was no way in hell I was gonna be able to move 300kg of supplies around or even bring them into the house!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha with the exception of little Josephine, our babies may all be the ones sitting around waiting for someone to name them! 

I'm thinking as far as the bra thing-- I've never had a fitting before, but I don't want to get the wrong size. I think I need a couple to fit me now and then there's a good chance I'll need to go even bigger by the end... Oh my gosh, and if you're not bfing, be prepared to have some HUGE boobs when you leave the hospital!! (Maybe that still applies if you _do_ bf-- Idk.) 
Anyway, I'd like to go and be fitted, but of course I can't bring Thomas along for that! So... just waiting for the right opportunity. Otherwise I'll have to guess, buy, bring home to try on, and probably return. :wacko:


----------



## sspencer99

hi ladies how are we all 

im in the biggest badest mood ever today 

ive just had all my course work back and most of it is wrong as the tutor is rubbish and dont even tell tell us what needs to be done an i have to geuss never mind i done alot more that i needed to so when those bits are due in ive done them hahaha NOT BLAHHHH

i have my interveiw tomorrw BLAH BLAH i dont want to leave as rubbish as my job is here lol its close to home 

i have drs today BLAH to dicuss why i nerver turned up for my appointment for my hip (day i misscarried)

on a good note nother high today yay will dtd later 
i also brough some gem stones moon stone carnila and rose quaz apparently will help with fertility a little thing to hold onto is nice 

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies...

Hope your all doing well.. just finished up a late breakfast.. slept in today with the lo which was nice.. after a busy long weekend.. my boobs dont really seem to get that much bigger didnt w/ my dd either... im an a cup and have been my whole life.. they just fill out a bit better... :) 

Rach-so happy you got to see baby's kicks.. its amazing isnt it.. :)

Stacey-sorry your having such a bad day... hope it looks up soon.. hope you get that peak soon.. :)

Jen,Tracey, sarah, andrea, ysa-hope your all having a great day too..

AFM-1 more weeks till my scan.. cant wait..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I went to La Senza and had a bra fitting and explained about being pregnant - she said it's best to get one that'll grow with you during pregnancy so go for a chest measurement 1 or 2 sizes up from what you were pre pregnancy (so like, if you were a 34 whatever, go for a 36 or 38) so that you have room to widen around the chest/ stomach. She then said that there's nothing you can really do to prepare for the chest explosion of when your milk comes in, because your boobs can literally double in size overnight, and she said nothing but maternity nursing bras will do me any good then! xx


----------



## DrGomps

I have a maternity nursing bra that is 38E!! :shock: And I am filling it nicely, not sure what to do about when I do get to breast feeding...wear a double E???


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I couldnt even imagine wearing an E... lol.. Im a straight A cup.. lol.. yeah not a big chest at all.. never got out of an A with my daughter.. so not thinking i will this time either.. if i do though that would be great.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

so jealous logan!! I hate my huge breasts!! :holly:


----------



## lilrojo

Ha, I would love maybe a B cup.. that would be nice.. but they do seem to fit my body okay.. lol.. which im sure yours do as well.. your pregnant they are supposed to be big.. lol.. mine are bigger just not enough for a new bra.. and i doubt they will get there.. oh well..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, sorry you're having a bad day. Hopefully you get that peak soon to cheer you up!! Good luck with your interview. 

I don't even know what size I am anymore. Before any pregnancy, I was a solid A. Well, the right one was more like an A-. :rofl:
Then they basically moved up to a B, although they fluctuate with my weight (since Thomas was born, I can weigh anywhere between 130 and 150). Now I'm falling out of all my B cups... the right one, too! Yay! So... I can't imagine I'd need a C... but I'm pretty excited. That's huge for a formerly-tiny-chested woman! Hooray for boobies! :rofl:
Dh would probably be excited, too, except that I yell at him if he touches them. They hurt!!


----------



## Traskey

A quick visit just to say I am thinking of you all and still reading. PMA has disappeared so don't want to bring things down as you are all so happy! Not posting but still reading.

:wohoo: for huge boobs :holly:


----------



## DrGomps

:rofl: love this bbs convo..

stacey, sorry you are having a crap day...hope you get a better tutor and get the job!! Good luck on the interview!!

Tracey, sorry about the loss of pma, :hugs: it happens to all of us. Your situation is pretty unfair...can't believe how close it it until finding out some answers!!


----------



## lilrojo

Awww... sorry tracey.. hope that pma comes back on thurs at your meeting.. :) and you wont bring us down.. big hugs.. and vent away.. :)

My left boob is bigger than my righty.. lol.. funny.. Goodness i wish i was a B cup.. although my boobs are filling out my 34A cups very nicely..

Jen I dont left my dh touch mine either.. they hurt too.. owww..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I'm now a 38B, bless my little boobs. My right is significantly bigger than my left, although they have evened out slightly since being pregnant :)


----------



## sspencer99

I'm N A cup to boo 

Tracey have you ever thought ov going to see a spritulist healer x


----------



## babydustcass

i am a 32 B usually but my nipples literally do not fit in my bras any more... shameful! I have been wearing high rise tops but sometimes i catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror and Im like UH OH... burger nipple... HAHAHAHAHA
I definitely need more bigger bras because the 2 I have arent going through the wash fast enough


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-bump pic


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahahaha you all are cracking me up!! 
Burger nipple??? :rofl: 
Tracey, we all have down days. But like Andrea said, your situation is really a big stupid honking mess and you don't deserve it. If things don't go your way, I'm gonna come over there and have a talk with someone!! 
And here are some pics. :)
From my scan on Friday:

And my 6 week bump: 

I forgot to point out my Pam Anderson boobs, but you can't miss 'em. :)


----------



## sept10

I'll join boob talk!!

i'm normally a 32 B ... but really never filled a B cup .... i fill it now though...initially they felt bigger an they are a bit but been the same for the last 2-3 weeks now..

yay for bigger boobs!!


----------



## DrGomps

you ladies are making me feel large...I was a D/DD before pregnancy. :blush:

Jen, love seeing your little yolk sac/fetal pole!! And bump/bloat!! hehehe..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... that makes it sound more reasonable that you're wearing an E. That's not a huge jump, relatively speaking. :)
I was just reading in my pregnancy book about the 7th week, and it says at the beginning of this week, the baby is 0.16 to 0.2 in, CRL. By the end of the week, s/he will more than double in size, to about 0.5 in!! Yay!! I guess I should be expecting some serious fatigue. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-your only in week 6.. what does it say for that.. lol...

Andrea-that isnt bad.. d to a e.. not bad.. :) 

gosh you ladies are making me jealous.. i wish i was a b cup.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, I'm 6 weeks 1 day pregnant. That's the 7th week. My first week started May 23rd (LMP). Second week started May 30. Third week started June 6. Fourth week started June 13. Fifth week started June 20, sixth week started June 27, and week 7 started yesterday. :)
Am I wrong?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

no jen, I think you've got it :thumbup:

I don't want to know what my cup size will be during pregnancy, cause my cup size is already huge... It's so weird, how everyone has one boob bigger than the other.. I've got like a whole cup size difference between mine (the right one being bigger). weird.


----------



## lilrojo

This stuff makes no sense to me.. Then why doesnt the ticker say 7 weeks..


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone

On the boob front i've gone from a 42B to a 36B and the left one is bigger than the right. 

Andrea, happy 23 weeks!
Logan, happy 6 weeks!
Jen, love the bump and scan pics :)
Stacey, not tried a spiritual healer but i'll try anything!
Cass, burger nipples lol

:hug: for everyone else x


----------



## QueenVic

Tracey I really hope things work out for u :flower: thinking of u!

BOOBS - I was a 34B and I'm wearing a 36C now.. OH can notice the difference more than me..think I am used to it now and it's not a _*major*_ difference (yet?!) they are def fuller tho! lol

Logan it just means whenever u are + something e.g 6+2 you are into the following week, so Jens into her 7th week... from 5+1 to 6wks would be classed as 6 weeks preggo from 6+1 is 7 weeks...don't know if that makes sense, it confused me for a while too.. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's like how your baby's first year isn't when she's one year old. It's _before_ she's one year old. When she turns one, that starts her second year. Your DD is one year and eleven months, right? She's almost done with her second year, about to start her third, even though she will only be two years old. Yeah, it's confusing. 

Oh, but I was right about the fatigue. I'm ready to go back to bed. And my phone was acting up this morning and wouldn't let me hit the snooze. :growlmad: 
_And_ and, Thomas woke up early and is the grumpiest child I've ever seen. I have a lot to get done today, but I will abandon everything in exchange for a nap this afternoon. 
Yeah, isn't it weird how one boob is bigger? But like someone else said, mine seem to have evened out a little bit since they've grown. :)
Logan, happy 6 weeks!! A sweet pea!! 
Andrea, happy 23 weeks!!


----------



## sspencer99

hellow ladies 

tracey i think it will be great for you as it will help relax you more than anything and bring out that PMA ur lacking i thing its great not that i have had one ive got my gem stones that actually seem to be bringing me pma 

so drs yesterday 
dr - how ttc 
me - im not pregnant yet!
dr - ok is there anything else 
lol how funny i never went to se her about ttc anyway just my hip and the reasons why i wont have surgey haha i have snapping hip syndrome (not a big problem and i can live with it) 

dtd last nite but dh ddnt :spermy:i think its cause we were playing around more than anything lol 

interview went well yay but found out there were 12 other people going for the job lets hope i was best of the best ai 

andrea dw bout big boobs my cousin had a boob job ment to go up to a D ended up with E boobies think of her during pregnancy she was massive ans she breast feeds with out a problem 

jen soooo love your little bump xx


----------



## babydustcass

Anyone get BH early? I have been feeling them for around a two weeks now just one or two a day but some are uncomfortable. I cant remember getting them until later on with George way into the third tri? :S hope its normal to feel them this early!

Goodluck with the job Stacey, sounds like you did a good job at the interview so i have everything crossed for you.

Boobies- i think im prob about a C now, i need to get measured


----------



## DrGomps

mine are au naturale!! but they hurt my back and won't fit in any of my shirts!!

Yay Logan for sweet pea baby!! 

Tracey, Fx'ed for tomorrow!! 

Stacey, you need surgery on your hips??


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie, I dunno about BH as I have never gone through this before...I don't know what my body is doing half the time!!


----------



## sspencer99

Whats bh 

andrea its a option to have have but ive lived with it fo 7 years 
its not to bad i dont get many bad days with it if i do i just go for long walks and it eases up a little 

i hope i get this job it went well everyone was laughing and stuff lets hope x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't think I had them... you mean Braxton-Hicks contractions, right? Two days before Thomas was born (five days after he was due), I thought I was in labor and I went to the hospital. They said I wasn't in labor, but they would keep me since I was overdue, and they induced me. 
Looking back, I've often thought it must've been gas. But maybe it was Braxton-Hicks... I like that theory better. :)

I don't know if that's normal, though. I think I would call the dr...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Andrea-happy 23 weeks & thanks for my journal party.. :)

Tracey-hope everything is cleared up tomorrow.. or else they will have a lot of mad ppl on their hands.. :)

Stacey-hope you get this job. and a peak soon.. :)

Vicki-I get it thanks for explaining it.. :)

Jen-that makes sense too.. :) about my dd.. 

Ysa-hope your doing okay hun.. we miss you.. 

Cassie-not sure when they started with my daughter.. I think it was 3rd tri as well.. not sure when they can start though.. maybe ask your dr..

AFM-yay for 6 weeks.. so so happy.. every week feels like a milestone.. :) 6 more and i will be beyone my mc times.. 6 days till my scan, and i just cant wait to see my peanut.. ms seems to be trying to come around more and more... but i have been keeping at bay for now..


----------



## sspencer99

cass maybe your gwetting them earlier as its ur second x


----------



## sspencer99

cass - https://www.babycenter.com/400_i-am...am-having-braxton-hicks-contrac_1370302_80.bc


----------



## DrGomps

Dr.'s appt was fine...didn't do the test today..which was sort of a relief since I already waited an hour to see her!! Anywho...everything is fine...Josephine was kicking loads while I was waiting on the exam table and while she was trying to find the heartbeat. Steve came so that was nice! I can't believe I don't have any scans scheduled...though I have already had 7 and am going to have one in california and a private 3D one to see her face!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

I know loads of woman who got them in the 2nd trimester and its their first so I think its normal Cass...just your body practicing!!


----------



## Traskey

Thanks for the good wishes everyone :hugs:

Stacey, fingers crossed you get the job!

Hope you are all having a fab day :D


----------



## lilrojo

So my ms has begun.. still been able to stop myself from actually throwing up but lets just say saltine crackers is my new best friend.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I have NO idea what Braxton Hicks would feel like, so I may have had them but not known what they are, lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Rach-they are your uterus contracting.. makes your stomach really hard.. and then goes back to normal..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Logan, my friend, my bump buddy... I am right with you on the ms. I was about to --ahem-- lose it, but I grabbed a bag of tortilla chips and I might-- _might_-- keep it at bay. 
I almost want to just get it over with, but I'm not sure if I would feel better or just open up the gates for more... 
Sorry if anyone's having dinner... or if some of you are just catching up over breakfast... 
Bleh. 
And I want to post it on fb but I know if I post that I am nauseous, immediately everyone is going to know. 
Haha my mom is going crazy keeping it a secret! It's so funny to me. 
Well, I'd better go read and try to stay busy. Tomorrow is our four year wedding anniversary! Yay! DH got the night off and we're taking ds to the MIL's so we can go out to dinner... Not sure if there'll be any :sex:... :shrug: If this ms continues, there may not be much dinner, either! 
Have a good one, everybody. 
Good luck, Tracey!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Jen I have felt sicky all day.. ugh.. oh well at least we know eveything is going okay.. :) and right.. and i would gladly accept it.. after 2 losses i longed to be sick.. and now i am.. lol.. A girl on fb annoucned her preg. and is 6+1.. kinda brave but i guess whatever.. when you havent had a loss you dont need to worry as much... so oh well i guess.. some ppl are bold i guess.. 

Im tired and ready for bed.. my daughters dresser came in the mail off amazon and a piece of it was damaged so have to call out and get a replacement.. oh well and my cell phone has been acting crazy its a touch screen and the touch screen doesnt want to work all the time.. ugh..


----------



## DrGomps

yay for ms and healthy pregnancies!! Thinking about you Tracey!!


----------



## QueenVic

Don't yay for MS :dohh: haha I am sat here trying to summon up the courage to get ready for work... I feel *so* rough today...this is going to be a major struggle..

BLAH.. :nope:

Hope everyone else is doing ok today :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

you still have ms Vicki?? Should subside soon!!! I was just saying its a good sign for the ladies who are still in the 1st trimester!! Yay for second trimester for you!! The golden trimester!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I have a headache. And I wake up feeling soooo dehydrated.
TMI: 
I got the ms soooo bad last night I was dry heaving. It was the sickest I've been in a long time. But yeah, I can't complain. Before I got the bfp, I was begging for it! 
I'm still a little worried just because I'm still getting quite a few cramps. I know it's supposed to be normal, but I know I didn't have cramps this late into the last pregnancy. :shrug: Hopefully lil bean is just growing! 
I wanna buy stuff so bad... I saw an ad for a travel system at Burlington for $99. (Loooooove Burlington for baby stuff.) But I don't know if my cousin will loan us back her stroller and all I would need is a carseat. Oh! I was really excited yesterday to find that a baby coupon I had saved is good until March of 2012. So I'll make it just under the wire! I have some other ones that expire in Dec of this year... so I'll probably go ahead and buy the stuff (it's diapers and stuff) before they expire. I love coupons. And sales. And shopping. :)
I just had a fb friend announce her pregnancy, too, and she was only about 6 weeks... due in Feb. Pretty bold, even if you haven't had previous mc's. And another girl is due in Dec or Jan? And just announced but hasn't even been to the dr yet! Brave ladies. 
Hope everyone has a good day today. 
Tracey, let us know about your appt whenever you get a chance. We'll be waiting to hear. FX'd you get some good news.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all doing well..

Vicki-hope you managed to feel a bit better.. ms should be on its way out soon for you...

Andrea-hope your having a good day.. :)

Jen-I bought a lot of stuff too.. diapers when i was preg last time.. my 12week mc.. so i already have a stock of them.. lol.. and have gotten other things on clearance and at rummage sales.. :)

Ysa-hope your doing okay.. we miss you..

Stacey-hope the cbfm is working well for you..

Tracey-let us know how your appt goes... fxed for good news

AFM- 5 more days till my scan.. cant wait.. just gotta stay busy till then. :)


----------



## DrGomps

unfortunately Tracey's appt didn't go well. she won't be getting IVF through the NHS. So upsetting. :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Really... cant she fight it or anything.. after all she has gone through..


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh my god that's AWFUL. How can they just change the goalposts like that? I'm so angry!!!


----------



## QueenVic

That really is disgusting! I can't believe they are allowed to do that !!!!

Andrea - not being sick but just feel horrendous on & off 24/7, nausea & headaches... urgh...really hope you're right and it goes soon so I can enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## QueenVic

Oh and we are telling steves family tomorrow night, I am really nervous for some reason !!!

After that we can tell all our friends, eeek, or do u think we should wait? I'm still worried incase we tell everyone and then something goes wrong :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:growlmad: Grrrrr. 
So now it's private funding, right? Argh. Tracey, I'm so sorry. Don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, Vic, I'm sure everything will be fine... I mean, now that you're at 12 weeks, I think the chances of something going wrong stay pretty much the same... so you might as well tell everyone now, unless you're going to wait until the baby's born!! :)


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, I think it's definitely safe to announce your pregnancy!! You got your forever baby in there! Are you going to find out the sex?? 

I think Tracey is going to try for IVF privately. Poor thing. :(


----------



## QueenVic

lol Jen I could try!! :rofl:

OH wants to tell ppl now as he thinks I will be showing soon anyway...also it's getting pretty obvious I'm not as slim as usual ppl must have noticed, I feel huge!

I guess I will just be worried until I have him/her, we have had lots of sad stories in the uk about people in the public eye in the last year...it's awful :nope:

ALSO! I got a right telling off at my midwife appointment for buying a doppler !!!


----------



## QueenVic

YES - steve doesn't want to but I am putting my foot down as I want to get used to the idea! Plus it's exciting and... I am too nosey to wait :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What the heck? What's wrong with buying a doppler? 

Haha yeah eventually people are going to wonder about your weight gain... although you'll probably be all baby since you were in great shape to begin with. 

Or you could just start carrying around large packages to hide your bump... like they do on TV... :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha you could just tell him that you will find out and he doesn't have to know. 
Then watch him go crazy knowing you know and he doesn't!!


----------



## QueenVic

Apparently midwives are very against the idea and trying to get them banned from public sale..

She said that they all train for years to do things like this and there have been cases where ladies think they have found the heartbeat, even if they aren't feeling 100% in themselves and so they plod along thinking everythings fine when infact baby has died and it wasn't the heartbeat afterall :nope:


----------



## QueenVic

Jen he did mention that but what happens when all the pink or blue stuff starts arriving in the post...or I start painting the nursery.... hehe ..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha true... I suppose you could hide clothes and stuff... but painting the nursery... yeah, that's not gonna work. Eh, you're the boss anyway. So he's gotta suck it up and be the supportive daddy. :)

I guess that makes sense about the doppler... but that's no reason to have them banned... just better education, maybe?


----------



## lilrojo

tell him to stay out and not open the mail lol


----------



## QueenVic

hehe maybe he can live in the shed for the next 6 months ??


----------



## lilrojo

QueenVic said:


> hehe maybe he can live in the shed for the next 6 months ??

:haha:


----------



## DrGomps

LOL! This conversation cracks me up!!

So I have gotten in arguments with woman on here about dopplers. So the worst case scenario is the woman thinks the baby is fine but it isnt?? But if she didn't have the doppler, she would still go around thinking everything was fine and find out at a later appt!! I think the reason they don't want us to have it is because we might worry if we don't find the heartbeat and call the MW in a panic!! So I think only certain types of woman should get them, one that knows she can handle it if she can't find baby at first!! its been such a godsend to me, knowing baby is okay! And honestly, I don't know how you can confuse babies heartbeat for your own or the placenta, because they really are very different sounds!! And I don't think you need alot of special training to use one!! And there have also been stories of woman finding heart irregularities and bringing them to their dr's attention and if something did happen to the baby, the woman could find out right away and not go a month or weeks thinking everything is fine....Just my opinion!!!

Thats tough vicki that he doesn't want to find out and you do. Honestly, having a name for her and knowing what she is has helped me bond with her...a huge argument for!! Also just knowing what kind of clothes to get etc is a relief!! Plus I think there is enough going on that day and surprises in life and the more I can get prepared mentally the better...


----------



## Sun_Flower

right ladies, I'm off to bed - getting up at 5am tomorrow because OH and I are off to Cornwall for a week - meeting up with my family down there so should be lovely. As long as the weather improves that is, if it's raining all the time I may get sad very quickly! cross your fingers for good weather for me, hope you all have a brilliant week. I'll try and get on here on my phone if I can :) xxx


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys just a pop in before i go to bed 

wtf tacey the drs a nhs is a word i cnt say begins with a c though 
im actually soo angry my heart really does go out to you chin up xxxx

went xfactor today was brilliant kelly rolland waved at me and i scream like a bitch lol 

ohh went to the loo there was blood way to early for ib right i mean i dont even think i od wtf hope i get my peak tomorrow if not then sat bang on target 

nite all xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hmm stacey thats weird.. unless you just wont get a peak and your oing early.. or maybe its from all the sex.. hmm..

Andrea-I completely agree.. if the women knows how to use it its a good idea.. :)

Tracey-still so upset for you.. grrr

Rach-have a good time with your family and praying the weather stays nice..

AFM-not much new... my cell phone is seriously going crazy.. need a new one asap.. my dd's pics are tomorrow... im excited.. and got her cake ordered for her bday.. :) yay for staying busy for the next 5 days..


----------



## Sun_Flower

*yawns* 5am is way too early to be getting up, guess I'll have to get use it if I'm planning on breastfeeding on demand. Think Dot is a little confused too because she's having a bit of a kicking session right now as if to say 'what in GODS name are we awake for, get back to sleep woman!!!' I still need to finish packing. *sigh* I used to be so organised! and yet I'm still sitting here on B+B even when there's stuff to be done, lol I'm addicted! xx


----------



## Traskey

Rachel, happy banana day!

Vic, I'd find out the sex and buy the doppler ;) But that's just me and i'd also go for telling people now you are past 12 weeks. 

Thanks for all your good wishes. Yep, all that hard work for nothing. Business men in suits making decisions about people's lives. SUCKS!!!!!!!!

(Note how self contained I am being when I want to swear and rail at the world).


----------



## sspencer99

Aww Tracey the nhs is shit I know I work for them in the blood service thou 

I got my peak this morning yay longan I think ur rite must be the sex lol x

Have a good dY ladies Tracey chin up as hard as it is cN you possibley Appeal x


----------



## sspencer99

Just been offered the job yay xz


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Stacey for the Peak!! And congrats on the job!! :thumbup:

Tracey, I am so effing pissed for yoU!! Maybe we should start a Tracey IVF fund...

Rachel, Josephine was being quiet this morning because I went for a swim, must have rocked her to sleep, so I got out the doppler and she started moving like a mad woman and now she is doing summersaults, I swear!!


----------



## sspencer99

thanx andrea i feel like it a big step up as its in the headquaters there is room for me to progress there yippeeee 

how was your swim i love to have a nice swim will do it deffo next time its hot xx


----------



## DrGomps

it was lovely!! feels good to get moving!! I get out of breath so easily though!! Had to rest every 50m or so...but part of that is I am just out of shape from not working out regularly and part of it is because I have all this increased blood flow and lung capacity!! making things more difficult...

been getting some numbness in my right thigh...not sure if I should be worried about this or not...will post in the 2nd trimester and see what the ladies think...


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, congratulations on the job! That's fantastic news, as is ovulating :D

Andrea, if the numbness continues I would speak to someone about it.

As for the IVF, we are in the process of trying to raise the money for ivf. Should know in a week or so.

:hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

What do you mean by that are you going to get help for that Tracey I hope u get some good news soon xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Afternoon, ladies. 
Stacey, yay for ovulating and the job!! 
Raych, happy banana day! Hope the weather is good for you! 

AFM... I hate my dh right now. We had our anniversary dinner last night and it basically sucked and then we had a fight over what to do next because he wanted to go to the sexy store and I didn't. And yet he kept saying, "Whatever you want to do, this is your night." But he really didn't mean it. If he'd wanted to :sex: he should've said so before we had dinner and I got all bloated. Anyway, I need new bras but I don't want to buy them at the nudy store where they're more expensive and cheaply made. And I don't want to get fitted when I've just eaten a big dinner and I'm a fat cow! 
So then we went and picked up ds and played mini golf and had ice cream, but it sucked because we were mad at each other. 
I'm still mad. 
Next year, we're not even acknowledging our anniversary. 
Still having a lot of cramping... and some hip pain. No nausea last night-- yay!!!-- I think because my belly was full. I learned my lesson. :)
Hope everyone is having a good day... or at least a better one than I am. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all well..

Stacey yay for a peak.. so excited for you.. okay so if the monitor ask for sticks yet I wouldnt feed it them.. its programmed to 2 peaks and then a high.. followed by lows.. just fyi.. and yay for the job.. one less thing to be stressed about..:)

Rach-happy banana day.. wow 21 weeks already.. :)

Andrea-yay for a swim.. its hot here too.. wish I could go swimming..

Jen-sorry your night didnt go well.. we are supposed to have esp for our hubbys you know.. lol.. yay for almost being 7 weeks.. :)

Tracey-fxed you get some good news soon.. you so derserve it..

AFM-did my dd's pictures this morning.. was worried i wasnt gonna make it as slept in a bit tooo long.. oh well... a few things checked off the list to do.. going garage saling tom morning with my mom.. so that should be fun.. my dh has to work... 4 more days till my scan getting excited.... still a bit nervous... my ms has kicked in.. only it seems to be evening sickness.. pizza is so much better going down than back up.. lol.. but yay for sick healthy babies.. oh going tonight to get a new phone.. just had enough..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay new phone!! I don't know how people can cope when their phone breaks... the minute mine dies, I have to run right out and get a new one. 
Hubby just got up and left for work and didn't speak to me. I wanna slap him. 
Mmmmm pizza... thinking of making some for dinner tonight... I need to eat something soon... starting to feel queasy... 
How did the pictures go? Did you take her to a professional studio? We took Thomas twice so far, both at Christmastime. We went to Olan Mills. They did a really nice job. I can't wait to take him this time for his birthday. I love it... even though we always end up buying more pictures than we say we're going to... can't help it... he's just too cute!!


----------



## Traskey

sspencer99 said:


> What do you mean by that are you going to get help for that Tracey I hope u get some good news soon xxx

No help i'm afraid Stacey, but we're trying to get the money together to at least try one go privately.


----------



## Traskey

:hugs: for those of you struggling with ms. Hope it goes soon or eating something eases it :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, when you said sexy store...I thought you were referring to :sex: :dohh: Their bras do stink...but I do like victorias secret bras...not that I can fit into any of their stuff ATM... Sorry DH is being a turd. 

Logan, I want to see Mckenna's photos!!

Where is Ysatis??


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-the photos went good.. she cried to start.. didnt like getting her pics taken by a strange lady.. but hope next year is better.. will share when they are done.. :) the 20th. lol.. yes first time we went to a studio.. i did hers myself last year.

No morning sickness here.. seems to be evening sickness.. getting so anxious for my scan.. roll on tuesday..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think Ysa's just taking a break. I know she's been feeling pretty down about everything. :( Not to speak for her or anything... 

Yeah, we actually went to Victoria's Secret... I figured we'd go there, I'd get fitted, we'd buy something nice that dh liked that actually fit me, and then I would know what size I am so that in the near future I could buy something more practical for myself. 
But then I went in there... having just eaten a big dinner... feeling pregnant and bloated and unattractive... and then there are the pictures of the models all over the place, with their perfect bodies... not to mention the itty bitty nineteen-year-olds who work there... I was like, okay, nevermind. 
So we went to Target, but I didn't like anything they had. 
So basically I'm left with my same old bras that don't fit and an angry deprived husband. 
I dunno. Even after we first found out, I was still up for :sex:. But the last week, I'm in a constant rotation between nauseated, bloated, constipated, and exhausted. So... the libido doesn't show up very often.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, come on, Tuesday!! 

I wonder why we are both getting morning sickness in the evening... mine just started to kick in about an hour and a half ago, so I ate an orange while I put a pizza in the oven. Now I'm feeling okay... for maybe another 45 minutes... then time to eat again. 

My friend the nurse said the sicker you are, the better it is, because it means the pregnancy is balanced. Not sure exactly what she meant by that, but basically meaning that it's a healthy pregnancy if you have lots of ms. :thumbup: 

I keep thinking and sort of hoping it's twins. If I look really closely, I can convince myself that I see two yolk sacs. 
Yep, I'm delusional. And crazy. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Where is everyone? I'm trying to put off housework and reading and you all are NOT helping!! 
:)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha sorry jen.. went grocery shopping after eating and felt blah the whole time.. so went to the car as dh paid.. lol.. now going to sleep..


----------



## babydustcass

hello everyone!

Another 'normal' Saturday here... im up at sun rise with George and OH is still in bed! ARGH! I will spare you the rant though... lets just say today is going to be another interesting Saturday. I didn't sleep well last night either, I have a really tight chest and talking just makes me out of breathe, my asthma pump did nothing for me all night and this morning I am just so tired, miserable, my ribs ache and im uncomfortable not being able to take a 'for-filling' breathe. I think I sat UP for more of the night doing some sort of yoga breathing? :S Then when I did finally get to sleep it seemed like 15 minutes before I was being shouted awake to make some little stinker his breakfast... who also enlightened me he'd been a poo and bent over right in front of my face to boast how he'd wiped his own crack 'really well-good mum' 

JOYS!

Anyway, not sure what i am gonna do this weekend, I completely drained my inhaler last night and I have no more left for the rest of the weekend. Since the start of my pregnancy my asthma has gone wild so I know I will need it :( and docs is closed... the thought alone makes me feel like im going to hyperventilate.

On a more cheery note, last night NEXT launched their Autumn Winter Range online and its got to be their BEST lines yet! I spent a small fortune on our spoilt princess but she's gonna look adorable!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Aw something exciting to share... lil miss is so strong... I can feel and see a limb sticking out and it keeps wiggling and moving:cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Cassie, what a morning you've had!! Gotta love little boys, huh? It's all poop and bugs and mud... :rofl: It'll be so nice to have a nice, clean, pink princess around!! And yay for her making her presence known! 
I don't know how everything works over there, but here if I run out of meds, usually the pharmacy will give me one until I can get in to see the dr. Also, they make an OTC med called Primatene that I took during my last pregnancy because I didn't have a GP... though again I don't know if they sell it there. 
Maybe you can go to an urgent care or call an emergency number for your dr? 
I don't know if anything I'm saying can help you since our health systems are so different in the US and UK... but I know how awful it is not to be able to breathe, and of course it's not good for the baby... 
I hope something works out for you! 

AFM... having some breathing troubles myself... can't wait to see the specialist on Monday! Also seem to be dehydrated... trying to drink more water, but it doesn't sit well on my stomach. :(
Big day today... post office, pay bills, library, and my cousin is having his nine-year-old birthday party at the roller rink. I know Thomas wants to go, but it makes me nervous. Last time we took him, DH skated with him and I just watched (and took pictures). I am NOT getting on skates... especially in my state-- and I hope it doesn't raise any questions, though I think it's pretty reasonable not to want to roller skate at 30 years old! Hopefully they'll let me out on the rink without skates on, or Thomas will be okay skating on the carpet and playing games and stuff. 
Oh, and Dh apologized this morning. He said, "You are a good woman for putting up with me." I'll take it. Although if we'd made up sooner, we could've enjoyed our anniversary!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, Glad DH made it up for you!! And I know what you mean about not wanting to shop when you are bloated/full!! I have to shop @ VS to get a gift for my friends bridal shower as well as a wedding gift @ macy's. 

Logan, 3 days to your scan!! Wohoo!!

Stacey, how are you today?? Back in the 2WW?? Hope the CBFM does the trick for you!!

Cassie, is there an urgent care clinic or something you can go to get another inhaler??? Sounds like you had a rough night. :hugs: So George is completely potty trained?? :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 

Cassette Sozz to hear bout ur asthma it's a bitch mu sister has it 

Andrea I think I'm in the tww as I had o pains Thursday so I think I od then I hope so as I'm way to tired to dtd tonite we will see what mood Dh is in later lol 
I hope the cbfm has worked this month but if I get my bfp I don't want to tell Dh till aug 7th as an anaversy prezzie that would be two weeks rite ? From when o find out xx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh cass im sorry blody auto correct lol x


----------



## sspencer99

its always dead in here on a weekend 
i ope ur all out having fun :)


----------



## babydustcass

Ow wee dead isn't it! I sorted it shor term, I'm sure I could go a&e I did with my last pregnancy by ambulance as my inhaler wasnt doing anything but I found my 'new/old' had it fir a while but never used it brown inhaler that has steroid in it and that calmed it all down immensely! Looks all ok to use during pregnancy and so much better than not breathing! Before I found it earlier I did some Hoover and it seriously got me in a state. I forget how bad it is until I have an attack, so horrid! I'll be seeing the doc first thing Monday as it's not right, maybe there is more to it because my inhaler alone should be enough to get me back to breathing comfortably, however really hoping it's a one off! Seriously some really funky things happen to me in pregnancy most go unexplained too even by docs, last time I had this rash thing all over my body that made me look like the map of the world with large island shaped raises bumps... I winder if I will get that again and hope I don't! Anyway I was just wondering if anemia was connected to bad bout of asthma? Xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Hi, DH offered to take me to a broadway show... So in the city for a burger and going to watch Billy Elliot tonight!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, glad you seem to be doing better... Hopefully the dr can figure out what's going on. I don't know about anemia, though... I haven't had any rashes yet, but I think Andrea said something about rashes? 

Andrea, enjoy your night!! Billy Elliot looks fantastic!! 

Stacey-- I hope this is your cycle!! Maybe the cbfm missed your peak? I don't know. But I hope this is it for you. :thumbup: 

Well, we went to the bday party for my cousin and Thomas was a little tired and grumpy but we still had fun. Now he's spending just a little time at my mom's and I'm about to hurry up and lie down for a few minutes before she brings him back over. :)
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies how are we x

jen i dont think cbfm missed my surge i think i oed later in the day on thurs and cbfm picked that up on fri 

also read that you can bleed when ovulating yay rite? lol 
also have o pains now which occur after ovulation 

me n dh had a row im soo angry at him he called me a ranting chauwhawha however its spelt lol 

so i thorugh a plate ffs he is soo insenstive somtimes awwww 

anyways going to play sims to make me fell better 

have a good day all xxx


----------



## DrGomps

stacey, sorry to hear about your fight!! :hugs: And you did get a peak friday right?? Yay for the TWW!! My DH was so insensitive this morning!! I told him I think i have a zit on my tattoo and he said "its not surprising, you have zits all over you!!" UGH!!! Way to make me feel beautiful!! 

Jen, hope you got a good rest...

AFM, DH is going with a friend to costco and later Today we have a BBQ for a friend and I need to wax before my california trip because I plan on spending some time in my bikini on the raft in my parents nice salt water pool (not chlorinated) with a nice cool drink in the cup holder!! I was going to go get it waxed, but i can do it myself and frankly am a little ashamed of my thighs at the moment...they actually rub together now when I walk!! Which is why I decided I need to work out more!!


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-sorry about your dh being a jerk.. but yay for the 2ww.. fxed this is it for you..

Andrea-hope you have a great time in cali soaking up that sun.. sounds wonderful.. and hope the waxing goes well.. I have never tried it.. will have to sometime.. how long does it last.. im a shaver and it dont last long enough... lol

2 more days till my scan.. so excited.. had a dream last night that i was at the us and saw baby and hb.. :) it was a great dream.. fxed its a reality in 2 days..


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, I had the same dream before my scan!! :thumbup:

waxing does hurt, but it lasts about 3-4 weeks. I hate shaving because its too itchy!!


----------



## Traskey

Oh, bad DHs today. They know how to make a girl feel special :grr: Hopefully they'll make it up to you later today.

Logan, hope you get some fab pics at your scan. Not long now :dance:


----------



## lilrojo

I do like to use nair that seems to do a good job and last a while.. it makes my legs turn bright red though, only for a bit.. may have to try waxing sometime.. need to shave before my appt on tuesday dont need to look like a monkey for my man dr.. lol..

Thanks tracey.. 2 more days.. when do you find out if you can get private funding.. ohh i hope you get good news..


----------



## Traskey

We should find out next week. We've put the application in, now we just have to wait on the decision. The guy was very positive but i'm trying not to get my hopes up just yet. I'll get excited when they say yes!

We've made the initial appointment at the clinic and got a cancellation for two weeks time. Had the paperwork through. By the time we get there we should know if we can have the ivf or not.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 

Dont you just hate men lol 
Andrea yes peaked Friday and dtd then but I've been cramping so bad can not dtd tonite as it's too painful 

Tracey I hope you get the big fat yes you have been waiting for 

Xx


----------



## lilrojo

fxed the cramping is a good sign!

Tracey-keeping my fxed for you


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies! 

I should try waxing, too. My hair has been growing back waaaay too fast. 

Ugh. I am soooo mad today. First, my dad has been driving me crazy. I know it's partly just me, hormones and all that, but also, he just irritates me like no one else. So today, after he's been bugging the crap out of me basically my whole life, he told Thomas what to do. I don't even remember what it was. But I hate when other people tell my child what to do. Okay, if you're babysitting him, fine. But if I am right there, you'd better not say a word to him. I don't need any help, thank you very much. 
So when he said something, I went off. I said, Please do not talk to my child that way. And then of course because he has the maturity level of a ten-year-old, he pouted. 
And his gf tried to be all conversational and pleasant, but she didn't know that I was mad at her, too. She was supposed to take me and Thomas to the lake today to feed the ducks and she changed her plans, said she was going to take a nap this afternoon. Even talked about it yesterday and then today, she's like, ohh, I'm gonna take a nap. 
That's just the kind of thing my dad does. And the two of them have done it to us together before. I hate it. Don't make plans if you're not going to carry them out. 
I'm glad I didn't tell Thomas we were going. He would've been disappointed. 
So. mad. 
So now we get home from lunch and Thomas is tired, and I'm tired and cranky, and he doesn't want to take a nap. Argh. 
But all that means is early bedtime. Yay!!! At least something good comes out of today. And tomorrow is my appt with the lung dr. None too soon, because I am still suffering. Ugh. 
Okay, rant over.


----------



## sspencer99

See Jen MEN!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry about your dad Jen.. I hate other ppl telling my daughter what to do either.. so im right there on that.. we are the parents.. ugh.. oh well tomorrow is a new day and this one is about over.. yay for the lung dr.. hope you get some help..


----------



## sspencer99

morning all how are we 

me n dh still not really talking arrhhh i hate it 

cant wait to fini work and go to bed lol x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh! Men! Seriously!! Can't live with 'em, can't make babies without 'em. :)

Speaking of making babies... we dtd this morning-- finally, for the first time since my bfp. I was expecting to get a really bad cramp or bleed afterwards, but so far nothing. So that's good. :thumbup: He said he's okay with it as long as I don't _look _pregnant. :shrug:
7 weeks today! Bump pic to come. MS hasn't been too bad the last couple days because I make sure I have saltines with me _at all times_. :) Thomas likes it, too. Mommy always has snacks. :)
Worst symptom right now? Gas/bloat. Ugh. 

How's everyone doing today? Happy 21 weeks, Cassie!!


----------



## sspencer99

tired and bored at work lol x


----------



## sspencer99

i changed my little thinggy as im sure im 3dpoand not to 
no symptoms as yet boo i love a good old ss 

yaya how is you? where are you in ur cycle xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

7 weeks bump pic. =)


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend - I spent ALL of yesterday in tears in bed with a migraine... oh the joys! :wacko:

Slowly but surely telling family/friends since Friday - 2 ppl have basically told me they knew something was up as I have put on so much weight! Urgh, well I know I have but until I start feeling better there's not much I can do.. :shrug:

I just have to eat wat I fancy and I hardly ever feel well enough to exercise!

Happy 21 weeks Cass :flower:
Happy 7 weeks Jen :flower:
Did I miss anyone?

Logan is the scan tomorrow !!!???


----------



## QueenVic

4 weeks & 12.5 weeks !!
 



Attached Files:







4 Weeks - Thurs 12th May.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









12.5wks .jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Vicki, happy 13 weeks!! 
Sorry about the migraine. :( Really, I should think your symptoms will ease up any day now. 2nd tri is supposed to be smooth sailing!!


----------



## sspencer99

aww i love the bumpages their great 

jen i want to see some flesh lol 

vick i can really see the differance xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... 

how are you all doing.. im doing pretty good.. was up a bit last night because it was storming so a bit tired but overall good.. Im so excited for my scan tomorrow.. excited and nervous..

Jen I think me and my dh might have to dtd soon too.. lol wanted to wait till after 12 weeks but these sex dreams im having might not let me... 

Stacey-good luck fxed this is it for you..

Vicki-cute bump your starting to get there.. :) and yay for telling ppl so fun

Jen-love you baby and bloat.. :) Happy 7 weeks..

my ms has chilled a bit too.. trying to eat more often.. smaller snacks.. lol.. actually kept everything down yesterday.. :) hopefully today will go as good..


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Jen for a blueberry embryo!! Love the bump!!! sorry about your dad being such a tool. :hugs:

Vicki, happy 13 weeks and love the bump! definitely starting to pop!! 

Logan, so excited/nervous for you tomorrow!! Keeping everything crossed that all goes well!!

Tracey, I think you will get approved for the lone!! :thumbup: glad you are getting this IVF party started!! :D

AFM...went swimming this morning and then DH was so sweet and made me a great breakfast of egg + egg whites, turkey bacon and toast...and then I puked it up!! So feeling exhausted from the workout and light headed from the lack of food...but stomach is not settled yet!! :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Andrea, so sorry the nausea is still plaguing you. :( I guess some women just deal with it through the entire pregnancy. Hopefully it was just a fluke for you today. 
Logan, so excited for tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear how your little beanie is doing! 
A question-- are you still cooking for the family? I used to cook for me and ds (dh sleeps through lunch and works through dinner)... but lately I don't want much besides fruit and grilled cheese and pizza... and I know Thomas is tiring of that. I buy stuff to make chili, spaghetti, whatever, and then I never feel like having it. What's a pregnant mommy to do? 
Stacey, I showed you flesh-- my gigantic, fleshy arm!! :rofl: My abs of steel must stay hidden... they would cause bodily harm to you if you only glimpsed them. (Or maybe it's because I have stretch marks. I'm not saying.) :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Honestly Jen my dh does most of the supper cooking.. I do lunch and breakfast for me and my dd.. but I just make whatever.. For supper dh and I decide what to have and if I dont want it he makes it and I make myself something different.. You dont have to eat the same thing as Thomas.. he can eat mac n cheese and you can have grilled cheese.. Idk thats what I do.. :)

Andrea-hope you feel better soon.. nice of dh to cook for you... 

I feel nasueous and hungry great combo.. lol.. celebrating my BILs bday tonight so that will keep my busy for tonight.. also got my new cell phone so that makes me happy.. :) finally one that works..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay new phone!! 
Nauseous and hungry. My constant state.:)

Yeah, the cooking thing is sort of getting to me. If I make something for him and something for me, I feel like a short-order cook. But I know he's getting tired of the few things I want to eat. Oh, well. Chicken soup and oranges today. He's not interested and I don't care. :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

I think today was definitely a fluke...as I haven't puked in weeks...didn't enjoy it though...finally had lunch and am feeling better!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Happy your feeling better andrea..

Jen ha you can be a short order cook while preggo.. lol.. i am always..


----------



## sspencer99

haha jen no way i love a bit of flesh no matter what it looks like 
lol :rofl:

glad your feeling better andrea 

cant wait to see your pic tomorra logan yay for scans :happydance:

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Stacey.. im excited.. :)

Jen when do you go back for another scan..??

Im not showing any skin in my pics either... lol i have loads of stretch marks.. my dd wasnt very nice to me..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies. :hi:
Logan, can you imagine what it will be like when we have our preschoolers to feed AND our babies? How will we eat? Ha! I love it. I can't wait. :)
My scan is on Friday at 1:15. :coffee: 
Today was my appointment with the lung dr. I really like him and everyone in his office. They're all so nice. So he prescribed me three new medicines and a nebulizer (that I will use instead of a rescue inhaler when I'm at home). Unfortunately, my ob didn't approve two of them, so I won't be taking them after all. But I am changing my preventative medicine, so that's good, and the nebulizer is supposed to work better than the rescue inhaler. 
I'm a little nervous about taking new meds, but I'm sure it will be fine. I go back next week for a test and then for another appt in August. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Feeling pretty bleh this morning. Half a bowl of cereal and I'm ready for the saltines and ginger ale. Bleh. Just when I think the ms has let up a little, it surprise attacks. Bleh. 
Oh, and yesterday, the saltines started tasting funny. I'm like, nooooo saltines, you are my only food friend! Don't let me down!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, maybe you could try ginger snaps?? 

I am still not feeling very well today, dizzy, lightheaded even after tons of sleep!! Whats going on?? 

Logan, good luck today!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## sspencer99

hello every 

yay but no but yeah but no but yeah to the morning sickness lol 

andrea do you think you need to go see dr or can you ride it out io hope you start to feel better soon 

logan whens the appointment soo excited yay 

my ss for today very sore spots on my forehead, tired and had a lump on the side of my armpit my forever aloe sorted that rite out 

xxxxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all well.. my appt is in a few hours.. im so excited yet nervous.. just want everything to be going perfect.. :)

Jen I hear ya on the ms.. it hit me hard yesterday.. in the bathroom 3 times with my head in the toilet.. hoping today will be better..

Andrea-when do you go back to the dr...


----------



## QueenVic

Good luck Logan !!

:dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Vicki... 

Im just so ready to get there..


----------



## DrGomps

I bet you are eager!! I go back when I am 26 weeks...starting to feel better though..think its just low BP/low blood sugar.


----------



## sspencer99

gosh vick i ddnt relise how far gone you are yay ur over the 12 week marker soz it like a week late but yay xxxxxx


----------



## babydustcass

hey gorgeous Ladies!!!

How are we all today?

I have been MIA working my butt off but should really take the evening off tonight to chillax as im getting a headache!

Whats everyone been up to?

I also really need to get a pic of my 21 week bump... isnt she a banana now? lol my news letter said she could weigh a whole pound! Looks like it! haha!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bleeeeehhhhhhh. I feel like crap today. Poor kiddos have to come here and be entertained by me lying on the couch, moaning. Looks like a movie kinda day. :(
Went to the store and got some ginger snaps... hopefully they'll help, since saltines are NOT good. 
And I'm not picking up before they come, either. Just not feeling up to it, and it wouldn't last long anyway. :shrug: 
It's funny... my ms is worse this pregnancy but I don't feel nearly as tired. I _guess_ I'll take it. Something different, at least. 
C'mon, Cassie, let's see that banana bump! 
I've been looking at maternity clothes online... can't wait to get some! And I made a list of all the baby stuff I need to get... not too bad this time around. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry you are feeling so crummy. :hugs: Super nervous/excited for logan's scan..

I am starving over here...ordered mexican delivery with half the lab...waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

MMmmmmmmmmmm Mexican!! What did you order?


----------



## DrGomps

2 chorizo tacos and guacomole. :D


----------



## sspencer99

We don't get Mexcain take out here :( 
Dh would live On that lol

Well enjoy and think of me whilst enjoying lol 

Logan where is one???? X x


----------



## DrGomps

I know I am dying to know logans results!! But maybe she is an hour behind???


----------



## QueenVic

Come on Logan !! :coffee:

I need my bed! hehe... zzZzZzZzZz


----------



## sspencer99

I cAnt hold out lol nite all xx


----------



## DrGomps

nite!! Logan, your killing us!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Come on!!! I get on here, the kids are finally gone and I'm soooo excited to find out how everything went... 
and nothing. 
LOOOOOOOGAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!! 
Haha I know how it is, though... you have your appt and then someone wants to take you out to eat and then you're chatting about everything... Watch me be all delayed and everything on Friday... (I'll try not to, but it's likely, once I finish w/my appt and then pick up T from my mom's and we'll prob chat and hang out for awhile.) 

I have to go look for a stupid book at the stupid library... they are saying I didn't return it, and I'm 95.6% sure I did. So I have to go look at the branch where I returned it and hope it's there on a shelf and they just neglected to check it in. I am NOT paying for this book!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry ladies.. yes my mom and i stopped at the store and then i had to run to the pharmacy.. so im sorry i kept you all waiting...

Scan went amazing... :) Baby was there and perfect with its yolk sac below it and heart flickering away at 124bpm.. I go back in 2 weeks.. yay.. so excited..


----------



## sept10

sorry not been around much have had a crazy few days......been offered a fully funded place on a masters course starting in september....not sure what to do about that yet but scan on friday so doing nothing till then......three days till we meet baby!!! can't wait!!!


----------



## Traskey

Glad the scan went well. Do we get pics?


----------



## lilrojo

will try to upload pic tomorrow.. gotta get supper ready and im soo tired.. i could sleep now and its only 5pm.


----------



## DrGomps

So glad everything went well Logan!! 

Sarah, you have a scan the same day as Jen!! 

AFM, in the ER. I had a pretty bad fall. Now, my left ankle is swollen significantly. Maybe broken. I had a dr friend come over and look at it and he suggested we go to get it x-rayed. :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, oh no!!! Isn't that the opposite of the one you just injured (and re-injured)??? Oh, boy... let us know what they say. 

Sarah, yay for our appts!! The masters thing sounds great... and happy 11 weeks!! How are you feeling? 

Logan, thanks for the update. We all understand, things happen, and you can't always update right away. :) Yay for a healthy baby with a healthy heartbeat!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ohhhh and about the library thing-- I went and found the book on their shelf. :wacko: But we happened to be there just in time for storytime, so our trip wasn't completely wasted on their negligence. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies..

Andrea hope its not broken.. 

Jen-happy the library situation got figured out.. 

Yay for upcoming scans cant wait.. to see your babies all perfect..


----------



## DrGomps

Yes. It's the other foot. I now have zero functioning feet. Just got cleared by labor and delivery. Josephine is fine. Her mom on the other hand has two swollen feet!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Man! What can you do? You can't have crutches... the other one isn't strong enough to support you, is it? Wheelchair? Maybe Steve can just push you around until it heals? :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Once again, I'm the last to post at night and the first one in the morning. You know what that means? I don't sleep enough. 
Last night I was up in the middle of the night. I just felt weird... I don't know if it was my new medicine or something I ate or just a weird pregnancy thing... I felt really restless and like if I tried to sleep, I'd stop breathing. It was weird and scary. Eventually I felt better and slept for like three hours. 
Yeah, I'm a little tired this morning. 
I want a nap, but there's a play at the library this afternoon that Thomas and I had talked about going to. We may have to nap instead. It's a rainy day-- good for napping. 
Hope you all are doing well. 
Andrea-- how's the ankle?


----------



## sspencer99

hey all

andrea hope your foot is feeling better xx


----------



## DrGomps

I posted this in my Journal too, but

thanks ladies, was in the hospital for so long...kind of ridiculous...I had to go to labor and delivery to make sure baby was okay, even though I knew she was okay (I felt her moving and her her on my doppler) so they used their doppler and ultrasound equipment...she was fine. Ended up the doctor recommended against xray because the swollen areas were on the parts of the foot where there is soft tissue....and plus an xray would've taken another 2 hours and we had already been there 4!!! It was absolutely horrid!! And I feel like a waste of time, so I slept alot last night and this morning the swelling is down significantly. Don't think i am going in today, will just have my student do my work for me. :D My foot woke me up in pain last night...all I could do was put ice on it. Too bad I can't have any of the good stuff. But Josephine is worth it!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy your feeling better Andrea... stay home and rest up for your cali trip.. :)

Im doing good today.. 7 weeks and a nice little blueberry in there.. :) yay

Happy 24 weeks andrea.. v day yay...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 24 weeks Andrea! 
Happy 7 weeks Logan!


----------



## babydustcass

Oh Andrea! Your poor ankles! get some rest... :hugs:

Happy 24 weeks Hun!

So pleased everything was FAB at the scan Logan!! WOOOhooo:cloud9:
:happydance:

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0658.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0656.jpg

FATTYYYY


----------



## babydustcass

Just flicking back through the first pages of this thread and it seems like just 5 minutes ago! There are quite a few ladies who joined the thread but never returned after some time who are expecting too!


----------



## DrGomps

love the bump cass!!


----------



## lilrojo

cute look at baby bump... i love it.. <3


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awesome bump, cassie!! 
Andrea and Logan, where are the bump piccies? :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, there are several other ladies from way back who are now expecting-- most are like 20 weeks along! 
Haha and I read over the part where Rachel broke OH's winky! :rofl: Memories... hehehe


----------



## lilrojo

My scan pic and my 7 week bump/bloat.. :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00568.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7









DSC00570.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi:

Cassie, love the bump!!

I noticed a while back how many girls had joined as well & never returned, but they are now pregnant too.. hopefully it'll happen soon here.. Me, Stacey & Tracey, right? [-o&lt;


----------



## QueenVic

Oh my god Andrea wat r u doing to urself lately!! Hope ur ok and please no more accidents !!

Logan sooooo happy for u that scan went well and all looks good, excellent news!!

Cass wow some bump u have there!

Ysa hey stranger, hope ur doing well :thumbup:

AFM - been off work last 2 days as the headaches/nausea are too much this week :cry: have got that 4head stuff that u rub on because I just don't want to take paracetamol every single day... I don't know.. maybe I will have too :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: ysatis, good to see you on here!! I hope we all have our :bfp:'s soon!! we are so close!!
Vicki, sorry you are still feeling so sickly!!

Logan, love the little bump and baby pic!! :D 

Will post bump pics soon!


----------



## babydustcass

will it be a sitting down pic andrea? hehe xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Not much of a bump yet... lol give it a few weeks


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhh cassette how perfect is ur bump 
And logan love the bloat lol 

Yes just us three now hope we all get some good news soon 
YAsa where are you in ur cycle 

Andrea loved the last bit in you blog xxx


----------



## DrGomps

My V day bump!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/24WeekBumpsVday.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea so cute, cant wait for mine to be that size :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Logan, your bump/bloat looks just like mine!! And baby looks beautiful! 
Hi, Ysa!! 
Vicki, hope you feel better soon. :(
Andrea, the bump is growing beautifully!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jen.. belly is there.. lol.. cant wait for the end of summer so it will be bigger.. i know i show sooner since its number 2.. :) cant believe were 7 weeks already..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know. I mean, I guess this pregnancy will go fast since I've got a LO... time in general just goes so fast anymore. Two more days 'til my appt!! 
I figure I'll prob show sooner, too, although I've read where some women don't show sooner in subsequent pregnancies... not sure why they wouldn't, though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. 
I really might be the first person ever to die of pregnancy-induced nausea. 
This is crap.


----------



## lilrojo

I know i will show sooner.. already feel huge.. lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

HEy Stacey, CD13 here..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Preening a little shittty today :(y body aches 

YAsa thats great ready to o soon rite?? 

Andrea that is a big bump love it I actually want to come give it a big squeeze xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhh to add little tiny spec of blood In knickers this morning I've just givin myself some hope xx


----------



## sspencer99

I take that back it was fluff x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha Stacey, you crack me up. 
I wouldn't worry about it too much. Implantation bleeding is really rare, I think. I didn't have it. When do you think you're going to test? Any symptoms? 
One more day 'til my appointment!! I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight! 
I've come to the conclusion that I can keep the ms to a minimum if I eat almost constantly. I still get nauseous but not as bad. 
And the ginger snaps are gross. :(
All for you, little Crumb. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, super excited for you appt tomorrow and Sarah too!!

Ysatis, you are ntnp right?? 

My pregnancy is starting to fly, the first trimester seemed to drag!! But how I know its flying is every one I know who got pregnant recently their pregnancy is flying to me even though I am sure its going slow for them!! I can't believe I am 3 weeks from the third trimester and 11 days until double digits!! :shock:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, ntnp.. no idea when i'll be O'ing. :shrug:

does it make sense that my last cycle could have been annovulatory? It was only 24 days, my normal LP is 13 days, I just don't feel like I had enough time to even Ovulate.. :shrug: oh well, guess i'll never know!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think it's possible, Ysa. You ran out of opk's before you got a +ve one, right? I had that random short cycle a few months into ttc... I think that one was anovulatory, too... I've heard it's normal to have about one anovulatory cycle a year. 
Hopefully that's not going to be your new norm. I think it was probably just a fluke. Hopefully this cycle your body is going to be normal again. 
Andrea, your pregnancy is going _very_ quickly for me!! 

Off to get the sausage mcmuffin I've been dreaming about for days!! Yum!


----------



## QueenVic

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ugh.
> I really might be the first person ever to die of pregnancy-induced nausea.
> This is crap.

!!! Hands off Jen that titles mine !!! 
:rofl:

Andrea! u look amazing! U have a really neat bump have u not put much weight on elsewhere ? Jealous!


----------



## sspencer99

lol jen i was laughing aty myself in loo at work haha 

this tww is actually killing me 

all i can say is that ive been cramping in my left side since last week 

i dont want to test at the same time i want to do one every second of the day lol 
must keep busy xx


----------



## DrGomps

LOL, Vicki, I have gained 2 cup sizes and my ass has its own zipcode!! DH loves it!! :dohh:

Ysatis, sounds like it may have been...hopefully that means you are gearing up for a rather large O!! 

Stacey, when are you going to test??

Jen, enjoy the sausage mcmuffin!! :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

i will test mon or tues xx

andrea lol bout ur ass x


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Hope your all doing well..

Feeling better now that I ate some toast.. num a mcmuffin sounds sooo good.. lol.. dont get me craving one..

I feel all our pregnancies are going fast.. like some days it seems to drag but overall were 7 weeks and beyone.. :) soon we will all be out of 1stri and stacey, ysa and tracey will be.. :)

MS has decided to switch to morning now.. so will have to put to some food by my bed for sat.. were doing a rummage sale with dhs family and they dont know im pregnant yet, telling them on my dd's bday, well the day before.. so gotta hide it for a few more weeks..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I hope you're right about your ms switching to morning... I thought that about mine, but it turns out it's just attacking me all day long! 
It's getting hard to be around people who don't know because the symptoms are so strong, they're hard to hide. 
My sausage mcmuffin was _amazing_. I could've eaten two! 
Okay, Vicki, you can have the title. But I'm the _second_ person ever to die of pregnancy-induced nausea. 
Can't wait to see my little baby and her little heartbeat tomorrow!! 25 more hours... might as well be forever!!


----------



## Traskey

Hi girls

I am loving all the bump pictures on here! Sorry I missed the V day and 7 week anniversaries. 

Ov day for me tomorrow. Evil diet is now gone and I am enjoying food again. Too much tbh, must get back under control! I have pre ov cramps so she's coming soon. We are going eod this cycle. 

Jen, one of the other girls on here only stopped feeling sick when she was eating, so she munched all the time and she hasn't gained weight at all :) Bonus!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> I think it's possible, Ysa. You ran out of opk's before you got a +ve one, right? I had that random short cycle a few months into ttc... I think that one was anovulatory, too... I've heard it's normal to have about one anovulatory cycle a year.
> Hopefully that's not going to be your new norm. I think it was probably just a fluke. Hopefully this cycle your body is going to be normal again.
> Andrea, your pregnancy is going _very_ quickly for me!!
> 
> Off to get the sausage mcmuffin I've been dreaming about for days!! Yum!

I tested w/ OPK's from like CD 13 till I think 21 & no positive OPK & then 3 days later, AF started.. must have been. I so hope that its not going to be a new norm, i don't think it will!


----------



## DrGomps

yeah Ysatis, short cycles are better then long ones!!

Yay Tracey for eating!! Hopefully this helps your natural fertility...for a surprise miracle :bfp:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

when do you catch your flight, Andrea?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Tracey, she probably didn't munch on potato chips and ice cream, though! :blush: Hopefully healthy food appeals to me again soon. 
Yeah, Ysa, I really think the anovulatory thing is your one for the year. 
Good luck to the three of you!! We need a bfp this cycle-- or three!! 

I told ds we'd go somewhere fun (the park or the lake or something) today... it's a beautiful day... but I'm not sure my stomach will hold up. :sick:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Jen.. my ms hangs around a lot of the day too.. I eat and still feel blah.. oh well I love it.. :) and only 5 more weeks of it. so i can handle it.. :) I prayed for it to start and now here it is.. 

Im worried about hiding it on sat.. hope i feel okay in the am.. if not i can vanish to the car i guess... lol


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys just to let you know i feel shit 
i so hope that is a sign lol and thrush back :(
but soo many woman have said thats been a symptom for them god i hope soo 

yay tracey you deserve to have a scoff xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan-- ugh. The car. Just the thought of it makes me sick. 
Hope you do okay on Saturday!!


----------



## DrGomps

stacey, hopefully that is a sign,

my flight is at 7:45Pm. Going to leave in about half an hour or so...just thought I'd check in. 

Logan & Jen, sorry your MS is making you so Ill!! 

Jen, what time is your scan tomorrow??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's at 1:15. It's finally tomorrow!! Hopefully the morning will go fast. I doubt it will. I'll be a nervous wreck all day until I see my baby!! 
I just told another random person. T and I went to the park and a girl from high school came with her bf and his son. When she asked if we had any other kids or just Thomas, I felt like I would be lying if I said just one, fully knowing there will be another in 32 1/2 weeks! Silly I know, but I had to tell. :)
So now I should force myself to have some dinner... then it's bath and bedtime! Woohoo!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm bleeding again!!! :brat:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies 
How are we all thrush is mega bad this morning and I ache all over 

Ought noooo yAsa not agIn do hope it stops x

Andrea have fun in callie 

Jen good luck today can't wait xx


----------



## QueenVic

Have fun Andrea, how long u away for ?

JEN - GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ysa - where did u think u were in your cycle hun? Is it still all over the place?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- what the heck??!! Is it heavy? I mean, if it's just a little bit, it could be from ovulation, right? But if it's at all heavy... I would call your dr... I hope it's nothing serious. :hugs: Your body needs to start cooperating!! 

Stacey, sorry you feel crappy... hopefully it's a good sign! :)

I had weird dreams last night... one where I went for my appointment and the nurse didn't know I was supposed to have a scan and so she didn't set me up for one until I told her to... and she was naked?!?! It was soooo weird. At least I slept, though. 
Last night I watched the Mad About You where Jamie and Paul decide they don't want to know the baby's sex and then Paul peeks and thinks he sees a penis but it's actually a finger! I'm watching the whole season where she's pregnant. :)
Five hours 'til my appointment... seems like FOREVER!!! Time to dive into housework to keep myself busy. 
Have a good day, everyone!! 
Oh, and good luck at your appt, Sarah!!! (I don't remember when it was, and it's like 1 pm there, so maybe it's already over!)


----------



## sspencer99

jen :rofl: ur sooo funny nacked 

i just want the bloody itching to stop arrh i had it like a week before o time to great ive done all i can to avoid it and its here im going to purchase a big bottle of cranbury juice and maybe some live yogart 

yasa has it stopped yet ??? man o man 

oh have a multi coloured lump up my arm been there since tuesday does any one have a clue what it could be xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, maybe you should go to the dr and get some cream and an antibiotic-- I did that a few times and it really helps. Or, here they sell an over the counter cream, too. They also sell an anti-itch cream that helps the itching but doesn't actually take care of the infection. 
Depending on where the lump is on your arm, it could be a lymph node-- sometimes they swell up when your body is fighting an infection. Is it under your arm? 

Haha the naked dream really freaked me out!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies.. It was like light to medium flow last night, but it wasn't bright red, more like a pinkish color.. woke up to nothing this morning.. I've got no idea whats going on. I'm going to wait out the weekend & see what happens. If it starts up into a full flow, then I'm going to call my doctor on Monday.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm. If it wasn't bright red full flow, maybe it was ovulation??[-o&lt;


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, What a crazy dream!! Good luck today!!

Sarah, can't wait to see your baby!!

Stacey, sorry the thrush is so bad...maybe you should get it checked out...

Ysatis, you just can't catch a break...hopefully it was just a fluke..

AFM...up super early california time despite getting in and probably asleep at around 1 am..I woke up at 6 am. Stupid time difference. My feet are heavy and swollen...so icing them!!


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys ive got alovera jelly and im going to get some cream 
i wont go to the drs thouh this is normal for me 

jen not a lymph node i know what they are like this is about 2cm away from the pit but on the smae level if you know what i mean its pink with bright red dots inside it 
its not infatigo there is only one lump arrhh 

there is a dirty girl at work who keeps being bitten by bed bugs arrhhh i hope its not that

yasa yay for it stopping booo for being totally clueless xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm... maybe a bug bite? Or an ingrown hair? Hm. Does it itch? 
Andrea, maybe you'll get to sleep in the car a little bit? How is your grandpa doing on his own? Hope your feet go down some. At least you can take tylenol for the inflammation, right? 
Is it 1:15 yet?


----------



## sspencer99

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

deffo not ingrown hair


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. good luck jen.. and sarah.. cant wait to see pics.. :)

Yasa-I would go to your dr if if it starts back up and get checked out.. 

Stacey-I would also get that lump checked out..

I also have something going on down below.. where i itch.. not a yeast infection though.. I have read that the ph changes in pregnancy so that can make things go haywire.. will mention it at my next appt.. and see what dr thinks..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Pretty sure mine is a yeast infection. When I've had it before, I took diflucan and it went away. But I read somewhere that you can't take diflucan in the 1st tri, so that may be why the dr didn't do anything about it. Or she may not have noticed. I wrote it on my paperwork but didn't actually bring it up. Debating whether to say something today. :shrug: If I can't take something, it really doesn't matter.
EDIT: Only an hour and a half now!! 
Sarah should be done unless it was a really late appt!!


----------



## sept10

Well we had the scan this morning and it was GREAT!!:happydance:

Little baby was wriggling around so much the sonographer had a tough time getting a picture....we measured at 12 +2 days so will have to adjust my ticker...i got a bit emotional but it was just so surreal and lovely to see little baby bouncing around in there snug as a bug!!

will see if DH can put a picture on here later...i have no idea how to do it!!!


Jen hope your scan goes great too

xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah-that is wonderful so happy everything is going so good for you.. cant wait to see a pic..

Jen-just waiting on you now.. lol

Ugh my ms has been kicking my butt today..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ok this is going to be my attempt to comment on the last 10 pages, so bear with me -

Logan - so glad your scan went well and you saw your little one's heartbeat going strong :)

Jen - I noticed there's quite a few people who didn't return to this thread who are pregnant too, we seem to be doing well. Also, LOL at me breaking OH's winky, I remember that. I can laugh at it now, but at the time I was sad because it meant no baby that month (oh, and obviously poor OH with a sore winky... that was the really bad part... honest... ;) )

Andrea - You need to be kept in a bubble! or wrapped in cotton wool, or stay in a nice soft padded room until Josephine arrives, I can't believe you hurt your foot again! Hope it's getting better by now xx

Cass - What a gorgeous bump :) I need to post a bump pic as I think I've ballooned a bit in the last couple of weeks, it did seem a lot more noticeable on holiday and I didn't overeat or anything so it must all be baby!

Andrea - Happy V Day for gorgeous baby Jo - love the bump pics, your bump is awesome!

Stacey - "Tiny speck of blood in my knickers this morning - oh, take that back, it was fluff" I LOL'd so much at this, you're so funny :)


Ysa - *hugs* what's going on? hope you get some answers about what's going on with your cycle etc, you need your own bubs soon!

Sarah - So glad your scan went well, I got emotional at my 12 week scan too :) 

PHEW, that was a lot of pages and I probably missed some stuff but there we go. I'm back from a lovely week in Cornwall, saw lots of gorgeous scenery, swam every day (think Dot liked that, she kicked like mad when I got out each time :) ) I'm going to post the pictures on Facebook. Now I'm back I've got just over a week to pack up our house as the cross-country move is going ahead next week - furniture is being picked up a week on Monday, we're driving down two weeks today. Good news is, it looks like we have a little house to move in to! Letting agent sent the contracts through today so once we get those signed we'll have somewhere to live with our baby! Can't wait, just hope everything goes ahead ok. Woohoo, glad to be back, missed you all! xxx


*Edit* Oh, and 22 weeks today for me :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Raych-- yay for your own little house!! And happy 22 weeks!!! It's going SO fast, isn't it? Wow... :)
Yay, Sarah!! Get that man of yours to put your pic up!! We need to see your baby!! Oh, any gender guesses yet? 
My appointment was fabulous as well. Dr said s/he looks "perfect." Hallelujah! 
Due date got moved up to Feb 26... I peeked at the screen and it said 7w5d, so we'll see about maybe adjusting the ticker just a tad. :) 
I go back August 18th. This next month will go sooo slowly. But I'm so relieved that everything is fine. I think I'm done worrying. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here s/he is!! 

The head is on the right and the butt is on the left. (Maybe you all could tell that, but I wouldn't know except the dr told me.) I saw his heart flickering! And I could see his little fins/buds/whatever moving a little bit. Yay!!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Rachel, glad you had a good vacay!! Think it's time for another bump pic!! 


Jen, where are you??


----------



## DrGomps

Haha, you posted right before me. I Am on the road to Monterey. So glad your baby is doing well!! What a great pic you got!!

Sarah, so glad all was well with your baby!! I too was pretty emotional!! Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Jen.. so happy for you.. our babies will be so close together.. cant wait.. so happy to be going through this all with someone and were so close too.. :) Lovely scan pic too.. cant wait for our next ones.. they will look lots different..

Do you get another scan then or no.. whats your next appt for..


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. i havent even been given a due date yet from my doc.. will ask at my next appt.. so i have a day to tell ppl.. lol..


----------



## QueenVic

Jen and Sarah, congrats on the fab scans guys!! :happydance:

Happy happy happy - lets keep the positive :dust: coming !!!!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations ladies on all being well in the scans :) 

:hug: for all!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes the next appt will be August 18th. I'll be 12+3 or 12+4, depending on if you go by lmp or the date she gave me today. They will take blood and do the first scan for birth defects... and it seems like she said one other thing but I don't remember what. :dohh: 
She will probably offer a guess at the gender if I want, but I'll say no thanks. :)
At last appt the dr didn't talk due dates, but the nurse used the wheel and gave me the estimate of Feb 28. Then the dr showed me on the computer today... so cool... she clicked through a bunch of screens and then there it was, where it said EDC 2/26/12 and put me at 7+5. Amazing. 
Before today, when ppl would ask, as not many would since not many knew!, I would say "end of February." 
Now I really feel like telling people... buying maternity stuff... maybe a few baby things... although I suppose I should start with the maternity since I'll need that first. :)
But I'm still going to try to keep the telling to a minimum. Still no big fb announcement for awhile yet.


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great jen... Im happy for you.. Im so tired.. I have been on puke trips to the bathroom all day.. ugh.. oh well means all is going good.. :) Just hope tomorrow is a bit easier.. as i will be with ppl who dont know yet..

Im not buying anything until im beyond 12 weeks.. I bought formula and all kinds of stuff with my first mc I just dont want to this time.. :( I already have maternity for when and if i need it.. just loose clothes and stretchy pants for now.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Logan, stinks about the ms. I hope today goes better for you! If not, you might have to claim flu or something. :(
I understand about you not wanting to buy stuff yet. Only another 4 1/2 weeks, though!! I _know_ you're gonna make it this time!! :hugs:
When's your next appt? The 26th? Haha I just looked at my calendar and the 26th is when I was expecting AF. (I had forecasted months in advance so I could plan some fun trips.:))
I found my only pair of maternity pants that I kept, and they already fit. (They're just elastic, no panel.) I may start wearing them very soon. This bloat is crazy. 
How's everyone doing today? Who's doing something fun for the weekend?


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, do you think you will announce after your next appt? Is that the nuchal scan?? 

Logan, I hope these next 4 + weeks fly for you. Are you going to use a Doppler? The dr at the ER said I should stop using it. Her movement is so frequent that I no longer need it for reassurance. But I like having it just in case she is quiet. 

Today we are going to an auction in Pacific Grove. My mom
Is super stoked. Though the only things I will be buying is any baby/kid items. 
I also need to shop for the bridal shower gift. Then we have a dinner planned with my great aunt/uncle. Tomorrow I have to drive my sister and her car the three hours back to where my folks live really early because she has to work at 9 am. And I'm driving because she doesn't do long drives! :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We might announce after my next appt... I'm debating whether to tell the rest of my family now or soon... But I'm worried about them saying something on fb, and I don't want to announce on fb until at least 12 weeks and I would love to keep it a secret until even 20 weeks. Just because once my family knows, it's all just random ex-friends, and they don't really need to know. :)
I suppose my next appt is the nuchal scan, although she didn't use that exact word. She just said "the first scan to look for birth defects." Whatever you wanna call it, I get to see my baby again!! 
Ooh, the auction sounds like fun. I've never been to one. I can't wait to shop!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, dead in here... [crickets]
You all must be off having fantastic weekend adventures. 
I'm thinking maybe the lake tomorrow or something. I'm so tired of being stuck inside. Just sort of feeling crappy lately-- ms is never far away, of course, and I'm just so tired!! My house is getting messier every second and I'm just not motivated to clean it! 
Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm having quite a dull weekend, aside from playing with my shiny new phone. It's so weird, because all week I've been surrounded by people and this weekend OH was working last night 5-11 and today he's working 2-10.30 so I'm just rattling round the house not really knowing what to do! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. my ms has been terrible lately.. nothing wants to stay down.. ugh.. all that does it toast and crackers.. what a great diet.. oh well i guess only 4 1/2 more weeks right.. i can do it.. i have to been to the bathroom all day for the last 3 days.. so hope i get a break today..

Were had our garage sale yesterday but it was sooo hot out felt like i could die.. and today were taking my dd to the fair.. so that should be fun.. supposed to be hot and humid again.. for the next week.. ugh.. have to take plenty of water.. :)

Have a great rest of your weekend.


----------



## sspencer99

Wow it is dead in here 
Thrush is sore still have got cream goin to get tablet too Arrhhhh 

I brought some fish for my tank today woo lol 

How is everyone else 
Ps can actually say ive not had I single symptom which I'd boring me lol 

Enjoy your sunday xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 8 Weeks Jen!! :thumbup: 

Hope you all are doing something fun! I just made the 3 1/2 drive over from monterey, had to leave @ 5am so my sister could make it to work on time!! Tired now, but finally have some time alone so am on BnB of course!! Going to my friends bridal shower @ 1pm. think i might nap before... Hope you are all having a great weekend!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

hey ladies, OH and I think we MIGHT have decided on a name for dot - we're not telling anyone in real life, just keeping it between us in case we change our mind.

But for now, baby dot is known as - Erin Rachel Lewis


----------



## QueenVic

Logan sorry about ur MS - I reeeeally feel for u, I'm still feeling awful at 14wks! 

Stace hope u feel better soon :nope: and come on symptoms !!!!

Andrea hope ur having a lovley time away and managing to take it easy aswell !

Raych love the name !!

AFM - Just made it fb official... so surreal...hope it doesnt jinx anything!!

:flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies! 
Supposed to be going to the beach pretty soon... my SIL's supposed to call so we can follow them up since I don't know where it is. 
So she came to church with me this morning, and she's like, congratulations on your news!! So I was all "thank you," but then I'm like, um, who told you? 'Cause we aren't telling people!! It was my MIL... but Dh told her, and he didn't exactly tell her not to tell anyone, so I guess they all thought it was fine. 
My sil's like, well, I didn't tell anybody. 
Yeah, except for maybe like one person. 
This is why I didn't want to tell ANYONE. Before you know it, it'll be all over facebook. 
I guess my issue with it is I like having a secret and enjoying it for awhile. And all those random ppl from high school don't really need to know... 
Anyway, she just txtd me, so I have to go. Beach time!! 
Enjoy your Sunday, everyone!


----------



## sept10

eh trying to attach image of scan...fx'd
 



Attached Files:







Baby1 edited.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## QueenVic

Awww wat a lovely pic !! :flower:


----------



## Sun_Flower

aww, such a cute picture! xx


----------



## sept10

haha...i think the head looks a bit alien like but it is sweet...if you look closely you can see its little hand is up to its face.....


----------



## Traskey

Logan, sorry that the ms is being a right pain. Constantly puking can't be much fun. 

Jen, sorry that the word is getting round :(

Stacey, sorry you have no symptoms and are still feeling pants.

Sarah, fabulous scan pic

Vic, yay for official FB announcements

Andrea, glad you are having a fantastic trip

I am totally jealous of all of you with sunshine. It's been miserable here for weeks. Where is the summer? :grr:

Afm, we are going ahead with IVF/ICSI. Not sure how many before we run out of money but we have our first appoinment to discuss our start date on the 28th. I'm hoping for August because it will be easier with work. If not it will be September, which is not so good for me being able to take time off for scans. The beginning of the school year is always manically busy!


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh Tracey that's so good to hear, hopefully you'll get your beautiful baby at long last :) xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks :hugs: I hope so. At the very least we know we'll have done everything possible to get there.


----------



## lilrojo

Tracey that is fabulous news.. hope you can start asap.. :)

Sarah-beautiful scan piccy.. :)

AFM-went to the fair saw animals had some fun riding rides, shhh preg women arent supposed to ride, but i rode two with my daughter.. oh well.. had some cotton candy yummy, then came home dd napped, and we went out swimming after nap time.. now for supper and playing inside for the rest of the night.. 

Hope you all have had a great weekend..

Happy 8 weeks Jen..

Happy 14 weeks vicki.. yay for fb an. I doutb it will jinx anything.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh wow congratulations Tracey I'm over the moon for you yay 

Sarah love the scan zoo perdy 

Rachel love the name Erin o know s girl with that name ams she was the kindest person always willing to help 

So thush is on the ment still sore thou 
Going to test tomorra but not hopfull In the slightist 

Got two days off work I'm going to pack for pur move in aug 
And day three of not smoking xx


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow Stacey. :dust: with quitting smoking. You can do it!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies. 
Totally bummed out today. 
Yesterday had a huge fight with dh because I was having cramps and he wanted to dtd. I'm still so mad at him. To put himself before me and more importantly our child? Grrr. 
Then last night in the middle of the night I woke up with terrible cramps and I could barely even breathe and I thought for sure I was mcing. Then it turned out to be gas. Crazy, since I've never had such bad gas pains. I really thought my insides were going to burst. It was awful. So here I am, lying in bed, thinking the worst and I'm all alone because stupid dh left. I'm still mad. 
Lovely scan pic, Sarah. When are you going to stop being "cautiously" pregnant? :)
Tracey, yay for getting things started! Hopefully it will be August and hopefully you'll get that baby soon!! :hugs: 
Vicki, happy 14 weeks! Hope you start feeling better soon! 
Logan, sounds like a great time!! They always say no pregnant women... just covering their butts, I guess. 
Stacey, maybe you'll have no symptoms but a bfp! It happens a lot! Glad the thrush is on its way out. And woohoo!!! for smoke-free!!! 
Rachel, I don't think I said, but I love that name. I think it's perfect. :)
Lots to do today but totally not feeling it. And after the long day we had yesterday, ds is cranky as can be. Grr.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Great Job stacey on being on day 3 of no smoking.. that is fabulous.. :)

Jen-sorry about your fight.. but as long as your not bleeding i wouldnt worry.. like you said gas pains.. so eveerything will be okay and you just saw baby so all is okay.. Stay positive.. your 8 weeks now almost there..

AFM-the blah feeling is back, at least I got one day without it.. :) and its hot and humid.. and just plain yucky out.. staying in the ac today.. hope you all have great days..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Re: The Bachelorette:
I'll say just this: Constantine is soooo far ahead of Ames, it's not even funny. 
I haven't been watching all along... but who do you all like?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I actually am not too crazy about Constantine, I'm not sure what it is.. I like Ames & JP. <3


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
A bfp for this morning so on to cycle 8 
Im down but not defeated xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wait, what? Bfp? or bfn? 

Ysa, Ames bothers me. His face looks fake or something. I didn't watch her date with JP, but I feel like she really likes Constantine. I don't think she's as into Ben, but she probably likes the whole California wine thing... I don't know. She wants to get married, and I'm not sure that's going to happen... these shows don't seem to have a very good success rate! 

How's everyone doing today? It's been so slow around here lately... 
DH and I still aren't talking. I'm still very angry at him. And I really don't think it's the pregnancy hormones. He's been a real jerk. And DS has been cranky since the beach on Sunday. Idk why, but he always takes like a week to recover after we do something fun. :growlmad: 
I'm in the worst mood today and I just want to go somewhere peaceful by myself and tell everyone else to get lost!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What the heck? 
I go on fb and I had written a message to my cousin just saying, hi, hope you and the family are doing well! And she writes back this morning, blah blah blah we are well blah blah blah... I hear congratulations are in order! So excited for your family! 
Apparently someone told her. And didn't tell her not to tell anyone. 
Argh. 
So much for waiting to announce it on fb. 
Someone must have told her it's not public yet, because she deleted her comment right away, but I'm sure someone saw it. Nothing on the internet is ever _really_ gone, you know? 
I'm just glad we aren't finding out the sex. 'Cause apparently my family can't keep a secret. :dohh:


----------



## sspencer99

wow jen ur fam are the same as mine it justs speads 

no its a bfn so me xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:( Sorry, Stacey. It will happen for you soon. You are almost to that one year average. :thumbup: 
Yeah, my family. :wacko: 
Now I almost want to find out the sex just so I can keep it from everyone. I'm really mad, mostly at my mom, because I'm pretty sure she's the leak. Grrr.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, sorry Jen. are you going to go ahead and announce it? Or just act like it didn't happen?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Acting like it didn't happen... No one has said anything about it, so maybe no one saw it. I'm not sure, but I think it depends on my cousin's privacy settings. At least maybe it would've only been visible to our mutual friends... and they probably all already know. :dohh: But maybe no one else saw it. 
I'm not talking about names or anything to anyone anymore. No one can keep a blasted secret. 
And if one more person _we didn't tell _says something about it to me... I can't be held responsible for what I do to them. :grr:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I just noticed your first post on this page.. Something was weird about his face, like he had botox & I didn't care for him at all in the beginning.. But his smarts totally make me gaga over him.. :haha: I think Constantine and Ben look sooo much alike, I couldn't tell them apart for the first few episodes. I wanted Ben to go home last night. I think it'll come down to JP & Constantine. I like JP better, he was my front runner from the beginning (until Ames crept up on me!)..

We're going to Universal this weekend (can't wait!). There's going to be us & a group of friends.. It's much needed, the time away.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah, so Ames went home? gooooooood. :)
Yeah, Ben and Constantine do look alike! In the previews for last night, I thought there were only three guys left. JP is cute; I think the final two should be him and Constantine. Did she have a good date with JP? 
Have fun this weekend-- I'm so jealous!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ahh, i thought you were watching it last night! sorry, i hate ruining endings for people.. I do think JP is cute too, I hope she chooses him..

And thanks :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen - I had the same thing when we first told a few people - MIL told her friend, who then told EVERYONE OH worked with (they work at the same place) and random people were coming up to OH congratulating him. It really annoyed both of us, as he had wanted to tell his colleagues himself. People need to keep it plugged!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Raych-- yes. I want to hit people. 
I'm babysitting this afternoon (they should be here pretty soon) and I'm pretty sure the kids' mom knows, since her brother and SIL know... but so far, she's had the tact to keep it to herself because she knows she hasn't been TOLD yet. I wish everyone could do that. Sheesh. 
Ysa-- don't worry, I wanted to know what happened. I was watching it last night but I got too tired and turned it off. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all doing well... Its so blasted hot here... its 96 outside, feels over 100 with the damn humidity.. ugh.. so tired of this heat.. On a positive, today must be a break day from my ms from hell.. all day yesterday was spent on the couch or in the bathroom.. so happy for this break.. havent eaten much today so maybe that has made a difference..

This weekend im not doing much.. gotta go get more suppositories so that should be fun.. lol.. mean im on to the last 4 weeks.. yay.. so excited to be done with 1st tri.. :)

tomorrow picking up my dd's pics.. excited for that.. and next week will be a busy one.. with dd's party and telling family were expecting.. etc etc.. and drs.. gonna be busy.. hope i feel okay..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for a break from the ms! Mine gives me breaks now and then. Today is not one of those days. Almost puked in a bush outside the library. :(
Yay for pictures and partying and telling family! Woohoo!! 
So I talked to my mom and found out that she told my aunt by email the very day I told her. :dohh: I really thought she was better than that. Oh, well. In a way, it's my fault for expecting her to keep the secret from her. I mean, they _are_ twins. So now (I'm guessing) my cousins know... it's only a matter of time before everyone knows. I'm still not announcing on facebook until at least 12 weeks. Bleh. 
Yay, Logan, we're almost there!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen where is the 8 week bump..

Cant believe only 4 more weeks and 1st tri will be over.. :) cant wait..

Sorry about your mom telling ppl.. my mom knows too.. but she doesnt tell anyone.. :) my sister knows too.. they have been through a lot with my mc's so I of course told them right away..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

8 weeks (taken Sunday or Monday): 

I think my bloat is diminishing. :)
Logan, where's yours? 

DH and I finally made up. Hopefully we'll get to go somewhere fun on Monday. We haven't done anything "fun" as a family since the disaster that was our anniversary. So... we're overdue. I want to go to the water park, or the science museum if the weather is bad.
Definitely headed to the gym this morning. I've missed it so much! Just been too busy...


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 8 weeks logan!! 

raych and Jen, I know what its like with peoples big mouths....it seems if you want to keep it secret then you can't tell anyone until you want everyone to know!!

Logan, the weather sounds awful over there...:hugs: 

Been busy here...found a travel system I liked only to find out that it doesn't great reviews...but it is super light and easy to maneuver. And to fold/unfold and it has a carseat that can work without a base which is important in NYC.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay.. I have a little raspberry in there.. :) so exciting.. 

Happy 25 weeks Andrea..

and yes the weather has been just awful but its supposed to get better tonight and tomorrow.. back in the 80s at least tomorrow and the humidity is going down.. so that will be nice.. hopefully it wont be bad next weekend.. :) which is my dd's bday..

I cant believe Im 8 weeks already.. 4 more and on to second tri.. so happy.. dr next wed.. when i will be 9 weeks.. wondering about getting a doppler.. where did you get yours andrea.. I want a good one but not overly expensive either..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, we have raspberries!! I love it-- it sounds girly. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Feeling pretty good right now. Happy to have a break from the ms and fatigue. We got a slip'n'slide for Thomas and played in it for a while. And wouldn't you know, I bellyflopped right down on it, not even thinking there might be a _baby_ in there!!! Whoops!! I remembered as soon as I did it. 
Tomorrow I have a breathing test at the lung dr's... I'm a little worried. I don't want to not be able to breathe. So hopefully they will just see how well I'm breathing, not make it _harder_ to breathe.


----------



## DrGomps

this is where I got mine, it was $75. 

https://www.healthchecksystems.com/product/?product_id=17210


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thinking about taking Soy next cycle and wondering if I can get it at Walmart..? Does anyone know?


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Ysa, I have seen it at walmart.. the soy isoflav. they have them I saw for like 4 dollars.. I would think a pharmacy would have them too.. like maybe walgreens if your walmart doesnt have any..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, they have them at Walgreens too. 
I decided against it myself because I read it can actually inhibit ovulation... I think that's what I read... maybe I can find the article again. Anyway, whatever I read scared me into not taking it. 

Morning, ladies. So slow around here lately. 
My sides are really sore today, like I did oblique exercises or something. And oh my gosh, I had the weirdest dream last night. I'll spare you, but it was soooo weird. And part of it was scary, but mostly just weird. 
Supposed to be another hot day today. High of 98. Ugh. And I have my breathing test at 2:15. Pretty nervous. 
Everyone have a good day!


----------



## sspencer99

hi guys how are you all 

yasa thats a good idea i hope they work for you 

sotoday is a big fat BLAH day for me 
ive had the biggest 2hr row with dh about why i feel my life sucks and he did not like what he heard im soo stressed 
i feel like everyone in this group is going to have their babies and be ttc the next and i will still be ttc #1 

arrrrrhhhhh x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I feel the same way too sometimes stacey :hugs: that's why I had to take a little break before.. :( I'm sure it'll happen for us.. We both started TTC in January, we're more than half way to that 1 year average, it's got to happen sooner or later.. chin up, we can do this! :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

:sad2::sad2: i no but im just soo overly stressed and giving up smoking at the wrong time is hard and my bfp this cycle and just everything 
the longer it goes on the angyer i get bot the mc but ur rite 1 yr average and i need a break :friends:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Believe me, I felt that way, too. Remember, it took us ten months. Ten loooong months! I really thought everyone would have their babies and I'd still be waiting. But you two will be pregnant soon. As Ysa said, you're halfway to the year average. So actually, if you got pregnant now, it would be _sooner_ than average, even though it doesn't feel that way. :) And you both know you _can_ get pregnant. That should be reassuring. 
I know it's easy for me to say because I'm not in your position anymore. But I was there. And I got sooo mad and sooo upset and lost hope over and over again. And in a way I think having to wait so long makes me appreciate this pregnancy more. I thank God every single day for this baby. 
Hang in there, girls. It will happen soon. :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

thanx jen 
its soo hard to feel positive in the mood that i am in 
and i know that i shouldnt be as people are much worse off than me x :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hugs:

I just try not to think about TTC.. It can be so consuming..

And I really applaud you for giving up smoking Stacey. I know it must be hard, my mom smoked for years & finally quit cold turkey a few years back. Your giving your lungs a chance to heal & return to normal and I think that that's really important for carrying a baby. I'm so proud of you hun xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all doing well..

Sorry your having such a down day Stacey.. Big hugs to you.. Im also very proud of you for quitting, I know how hard it can be.. but try to stay positive.. and were no where near having our babies yet... :) you have the cbfm now and it gets smarter every month you use it.. Chin up hun even though we all know its hard..

Ysa-we all happy your back... but we do get needing a break.. it does take over your life.. I know it did mine.. Hope soy works for you.. i think it works for some and not others.. just gotta try it out.. Fxed it works.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was reading some really good things about it.. And then for some women, they said that it did nothing for them.. So Jesse had to run some errands & I asked him to stop and pick some up for me.. I read it's like a natural Clomid.. Too late to take it this cycle, but I'll definitely be taking it next cycle.. I just want AF to come now so that I could start taking it! It's probably going to be another 10+ days though.. Long cycles suck!


----------



## Traskey

Hey girls

How are we all doing? I've caught up. Ysa, it's good to have you back. Stacey, TTC sucks and sometimes you just have to get it all out. DH will understand. Some months the BFN hits you harder than others. In about 20 bfns i'd say it's about 50:50 so far on "I can cope with this" months to "Oh FFS," cue crying. 

:hugs:

Big hugs to the pg ladies, you are all progressing at a rate of knots :dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bleh. I made dinner and now I don't want it. I think it's a combination of being overly hungry before I made it to the point where now I'm nauseous, and then being borderline nauseous and then having to put raw meat in a pan and smell it cooking. Bleh. 
But I need to eat. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Def get how you feel jen.. I have no idea what i want for supper.. something good but then what is that..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I finally made myself two tacos and couldn't even finish the first one. Had a bowl of ice cream and felt much better. :) Now I'm thirsty...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and let me tell you about this ice cream. It's Turkey Hill party cake. It's soooo good. It has cake frosting and sprinkles in it. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## lilrojo

That sounds really really good.. yummy.. I had ice cream last night.. choc marhmallow.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol girls, I remember how you're feeling right now. All through the first trimester I would wander the aisles at the supermarket thinking 'I NEED TO BUY THINGS TO EAT' and then looking at everything going 'nope.... nope....blergh definitely not....nope....nope...oh it's the end of the shop, better start at the beginning again....nope...nope' Now I just want to eat EVERYTHING, lol! xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, that's exactly how I feel!! Well, it starts when I sit down to make my menu for the week... and I'm like... um... grilled cheese one day... make that two days... pizza two days... and then the rest of the days, I put stuff down knowing I probably won't want to make it when the time comes. :shrug:
My poor kid is tired of grilled cheese and frozen chicken nuggets! Hopefully it'll ease up soon. 
Well, my breathing test went okay yesterday, although I don't know what the results were. Now I have to have a pulse oximetry test, whatever that is. I hope it doesn't hurt, but I suppose I might as well get used to the needles now. A pregnant lady is a human pincushion. 
Oh, so my cousin is moving back home from Maryland! Very exciting! She has a little nine-month-old baby. I was surprised she stayed in Maryland this long-- she's very close with her mom like I am. So... yay!! Our kiddos will be just about 1 1/2 yrs apart. Hopefully I have a little girl and they can be friends. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Good morning ladies..

Hope your all doing good and ready for another fun filled weekend.. :) So happy its Friday..

Not much new here.. need to find something to eat im hungry.. and before i feel sick.. the only news i really have is that I bought a doppler last night off ebay.. :) will be exciting to get it.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

THE NAUSEA IS GOING !!!!! :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Only feel yucky in the morning now.. still getting headaches everyday but HOPEFULLY they will go too...

Jen & Logan I feel your pain, I'm still really weird with food, I have different aversions & cravings every day ! :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Vicki, FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Decided to go to my Rockapella concert tomorrow night and now dh is giving me grief about spending _his_ money. Really? But I'm not allowed to work because when I did, he didn't take good care of our child. Sheesh. We've worked it out now to where I'm the mommy and he's the breadwinner. So he needs to stick to his role and let me spend the money. It's not like I would go if all our bills weren't taken care of. I was on the fence about it until today and then I found some money I didn't know we had. And he told me a long time ago that he gives me the money and then it's up to me to spend it. So...:shrug: 
I think he'll leave me alone as long as we dtd tonight. Men. :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry your dh is giving you a hard time.. I also dont work and spend our money..lol.. thats what i figure too, that as long as bills are paid and food is bought who cares, luckily my dh never seems to care too much about what I buy.. :) Like last night i wanted the doppler and he said he didnt care what I did.. :) SO yay.. now my doppler should be in the mail in the next couple of days..

Hope you have fun Jen.. 

Im going to get my suppositories and grocery shopping.. plus mail off some bills.. thats my weekend.. and put away laundry and get some stuff done for my dd's bday.. cant believe she is going to be 2 already.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Logan, it only goes faster and faster as they get older! Mine's about to be four!!! Almost time to start planning his party... he really wants to have it at this place at the mall, but they focus on parties with other kids, and he doesn't really have friends yet... But they do an undersea/pirate theme, so maybe we'll do that and just have it at my mom's clubhouse like we did last year. I know he's gonna be disappointed we aren't having it there, but next year he'll be in kindergarten cry:WAAAAA!!!!:cry:) and we'll have lots of friends to invite. 
I still can't believe he's almost four. :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

Ugh.. I bet jen.. time just goes by too fast.. when is his birthday.. my dd is next sunday the 31st.. cant believe how fast time has gone.. makes me sad but i love watching and being with her everyday... :) just the best.. Im getting excited.. lots to do but well worth it.. getting there.. :) just gonna be a busy week/weekend... monday after is her 2 year docs appt.. :(

My ms has really chilled out too.. i think it was as bad as it was because of how hot and humid it was for a week straight..


----------



## sept10

Morning Ladies!! 

Glad everyone and all babies are doing well!! I've had an interesting week, started off by vomiting the other evening for the first time....think it was more to do with be being all constipated and bloated and then eating too much but was weird to finally be sick at 13 weeks preggo....anyways people at work have been telling me i need to decide what nursery i wanna use and get the babies name down so have been ringing round all this week .... feels strange enquiring about nursery for next september for our baby who is not even nearly here yet..but i suppose i should get organised!! Can't believe how expensive its going to be!!! Then went to Marks and spencers for a bra fitting and i must be in denial about my boobs not changing that much cause i measured up a whole 2 cup sizes bigger.....so bye bye 32B and hello 32D!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy weekend ladies! I'm knee deep in boxes as we're packing up the house for the big move on Monday (well, the furniture goes on Monday, we follow it down on Friday) - well, I say 'we're' packing, but really it's OH as I can't really lift anything and he likes to pack his own way, lol. So I'm sort of sitting in the middle of it all in despair at how untidy my pretty little house is and how it looks like we'll never be finished by Monday. *sigh* oh well, I'm going to a friend's baby shower this afternoon so that'll distract me I hope :)

Being pregnant is finally starting to affect me at night - I've just NOT been able to get comfortable the last few nights, keep tossing and turning and being too warm and waking up and just not getting a good night's sleep at all. Dot's being quiet this morning, I think my restless night ruined her sleep too, because every time I rolled over and tried to get comfortable she'd have a bit of a wriggle - add that to the fact that she was moving NON-STOP all day yesterday (so much so that little miss ultra paranoid started googling whether there was such a thing as TOO much baby movement) I think she's tired herself out. 

Lol, or maybe not, she's just booted me to say 'don't worry mum, I'm still in here!'


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! 

Logan-- his bday is the end of September. Good to be busy! 1st tri will be over before you know it! 

Sarah-- sorry about the puking. :( Looking for a nursery already? Wow, that's being prepared! And yay for bigger boobies!! :rofl: 

Rachel-- don't lift a finger!! Let OH do everything. Although I understand how it must feel to have to sit and watch your house turn into a complete mess... Have fun at the shower! Haha so funny about the paranoia... what did mommies do before google? :)

AFM-- had (another) huge fight with dh this morning. He got on my facebook and my blog and saw that I comment on guys' statuses and that they comment on mine and I have a guy from church who reads my blog. So apparently this means I am going to sleep with them. :wacko: 
I mean, I can see where he's jealous, 'cause I'm jealous, too, and I wouldn't want him commenting on girls' facebooks... so I'm fine with not doing that anymore. I'm even fine with deleting all my male facebook friends. But he's being all mean about it and saying there's "nothing" I can do because "the damage has been done." 
I'm so mad at him right now. And he's probably reading this and I don't even care. I told him I'd even get rid of my computer. I'm just sick of being accused of cheating on him or wanting to cheat on him. I never have and I never will. But I am so sick of not being trusted.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, sorry about your fight w DH.. :hugs:

I'm on the road heading to Universal Studios now, can't wait!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Jen sorry about your fight with dh.. men are just weird sometimes... 

Ysa-hope you have a great time today..

Andrea-have a good time at your showers..

Sarah-yay for staying organized and big boobs..

Rach-hope your house gets all packed up in time.. moving can be such a pain..:)

Cassie-hope your doing well..

Vicki-ya for the ms passing..

Stacey-hope your doing well..

AFM-had a bit of a scare last night... had some red spotting..hoping it was no big deal as havent seem anything this morning and nothing on pad overnight.. hoping things were just a bit irriated or something or a crazy fluke.. as long as nothing else shows up i will be calling dr's on monday.. and seeing if he wants to see me sooner than wednesday.. hoping i can get a scan maybe.. even though i just had one.. but we will see.. Keep all your fingers crossed for me..

Love ya all.. hope you all have a great weekend.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* sorry things are a bit tough with you and DH lately hon, he needs to chill out and realise how lucky he is to have awesome Jen as a wife :D

Logan - try not to worry too much, I had two bleeds early on, one at 5 weeks and one at 7 - both turned out to be nothing :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just want to hit him. He says I lied to him when he would always accuse me of "talking to guys on the internet." Because I don't consider commenting on someone's status to be "talking" to someone. I would think that means AIM. And anytime I was talking to my friend (a GIRL) on AIM, he would say, are you talking to guys on the internet? And I'd say, no, it's LAURA. So when he would accuse me of talking to guys on the internet I'd say I wasn't. But apparently commenting on someone's facebook status is _talking_ to them. Whatever. 
As I said. I want to hit him. I am about the best girl he could ever have and he's treating me like crap.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Exactly! and to be honest hon, if you WERE having it away with someone (sorry that's probably a very British phrase) the LAST thing you'd be doing is publicising it by commenting on their stuff on facebook! You're having his child, the last thing you're going to do is cheat on him *shakes head* silly men xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's what I said!! Like, don't you think I'd hide it? Sheesh. I leave everything out in the open so he doesn't have to get suspicious. 
Well, anyway, we finally made up this morning. :thumbup:
I had SOOOOO much fun at my concert last night-- so glad we decided to go! But it poured down rain and the amphitheatre was in the middle of a park and we had to park on the street, so we got drenched!! But it was sooo fun. Yay. :)
A little tired today, though. 
Yay for 9 weeks!! 
A little cramping off and on still, though I think it's mostly gas now. A few days ago when we dtd I had some brown bits afterward-- not even liquid-- like brown boogers... I googled it and while some ppl said omgcallthedoctoryou'remiscarrying!!!, most said it's normal and it's just old blood and it can happen after sex. So I'm not gonna worry. 
DH said he has a feeling it's gonna be a girl. This from the man who said he doesn't _make_ girls. :) But basically he said that because all the boys in his family are born in odd years and this baby will be born in an even year. So that's cool. And he still likes the name Sarah, so that's good. But we were talking about the name Katie-- we both like it, but our SIL is named Katie. I think we can't use it because there already is one. How do you ladies feel about that? Should we avoid a name that's already in the family? 

Well, I've gone on for long enough. Everyone enjoy your Sunday! I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## lilrojo

happy 9 weeks jen


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks!! 
Hey! We got a puppy! 
She is sooooo cute. She's nine weeks (hehe same age as our baby!) and she's a black lab- rat terrier mix. We're going to take her home in a week or so. I don't have any pictures but she's sooo cute! We're excited (yes, even me). :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay Jen!! I love puppies/dogs <3 :) I've got 4 now!! :wacko: BTW, happy 9weeks!!

Raych, I'm sure moving has got to be stressful while preggers.. We're moving in 2 months and just coming to an agreement on lease terms has been hectic :wacko:

Speaking of moving, we chose a new house!! :happydance: we're so excited.. Signing the lease tomorrow & we're moving in October 1st.. I know, it's 2 months away, but I'm a planner & a little bit of a control freak. I can't wait til last minute with certain things... Like a new home to live in.. Anyway, we have to give our current landlord a 60 day notice of when we'll be leaving.. So this works out, I'm actually giving him like a 90 day notice.. We have to be out by October 31, so we're going to be in between houses for a month. :)

Nothing really on the TTC side of things.. haven't had any bleeding since over a week ago. Not sure what CD I'm on now, twenty-something... But my bbs have been killing me, so I hope I've O'd already!!

Had a blast this weekend.. piccy's in my journal if anyone wants to have a peak :)


----------



## QueenVic

Hey guys hope everyones well :coffee:

Aww Jen was that out the blue or were u planning on getting a puppy?!

Ysa and Raych exciting times with moving house, it's always a pain at the time but I love all the sorting out once your in! :thumbup:

Logan, I hope no more spotting? :flower:

Where's Andrea ????!

AFM - Have my 15wk antenatal check up in 45mins and blood test Noooooooooooo :cry: dreading it after last time and dreading being weighed !!!

Hope I don't feel too rubbish as have to stay out the house allllllll day today as we have workmen in, at the studio now but only have a few clients in today as school hols!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, so exciting about the new house! Woohoo!! Will you have lots of room for all your kiddos, including natural, foster, and furry? :)
Vicki-- happy 15 weeks! GL at your appt. Try to enjoy it. :)
We weren't exactly planning on getting a puppy... Well, DS and DH have been wanting a dog forever, and he convinced me to go see this one, and she was sooo cute I couldn't resist. I may regret that later, when she's chewing us out of house and home. But she seems like she'll be a really nice dog. 
So, dh and I are fighting AGAIN. It's really unbelievable. This time it's because I didn't want to dtd this morning. We just did it yesterday, for crying out loud! And my libido is completely shot, and it's really no fun because I'm afraid to... well, I'm afraid to enjoy it. So, that part is my fault. But I'm really tired and my muscles ache and I have no desire. So I didn't want to. So he got all mad. So now he's saying we're never doing it again. 
Haha in a way I'm thinking, that's fine with me 'cause I don't want it anyway! But I hate that we're fighting. He says I keep doing things that make him mad, but I think he just keeps getting mad at me for stupid stuff. 
Dude. Is it just me or do husbands pick fights with their already-emotionally-unstable pregnant wives? Sheesh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, yes.. lots of extra room! :happydance: 

sorry you & DH are fighting again.. man, wtheck is going on? :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear your fighting more Jen..

Vicki-hope you have a good appt.. happy 15 weeks.. :)

Ysa-yay for the new house.. that is really exciting.. you will have to post piccys when yoru in.. :) any news on the fostering front..

Andrea-hope you had a great baby showers.. :)

Rachel-hope packing is going well..

Cassie-hope your doing well... :)

Stacey-hope your also going well and af is out the door..

AFM-im doing well.. tired and trying to get prepared for the busy week ahead.. my next appt is on wednesday.. at 930 in the morning for like 2 hrs.. zzzzz... no more spotting since friday night.. so will mention it at my appt.. my symptoms are still going nice and strong.. got so much to do.. with appt, cleaning etc.. and bday stuff sat-sun and her dr's appt on monday..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, we've got our meeting for foster parenting this Thursday.. We'll know more then.. I don't think we'll be able to take in any children until maybe November, with the move and all..


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Ysa.. happy things are still moving along nicely.. :)

My doppler arrived in the mail today.. yay.. went and got it was too excited.. not sure when to try it though..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

how exciting :happydance: I think Andrea was able to hear the HB early on.. Right? Like 8 or 9 weeks..


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah i looked in her journal and she found it at 8+6.. dont know how many ladies are that lucky..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, I was just wondering if it had come yet. 
If it were me, I'd hardly be able to wait until the LO goes to bed and I'd have the thing all unpacked and be trying for hours!! And I'd get really frustrated if I couldn't find it. 
Are you going to try it right away or wait until you're closer to 10 weeks? (Isn't that when they're supposed to be more likely to work?) 

I think I got poison ivy-- I only saw one spot of it-- I had been itching and looked and there it was-- so I hurried and washed my hands and put a band-aid on it so I wouldn't scratch anymore. I hope there aren't any poison ivy-pregnancy complications, though I can't imagine what they would be. Anyway, it's been a few hours and I haven't found any more. This is the first time I've had it in ages. I'm not exactly an outdoorsy person. :)
Bachelorette is on tonight, right? Looks like a good one-- someone leaves in the middle of a date?? And someone comes back... it better not be Bentley!! 
Have a good night, ladies!!


----------



## lilrojo

You have a good night too Jen.. and yeah opened it and tried it out.. I think I did find the hb for a minute.. def found the placenta.. so that was neat.. gonna try it again in a few days..

Yay for the bachelorette...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh! Stupid breaking news presidential press conference debt crisis crap!!! 
He couldn't talk about this two hours ago? Or a little later? Really? 
Constantine was just about to walk off, I think!! Gee whiz. :dohh:


----------



## QueenVic

I thought I found the heartbeat between 8-9 weeks but turns out it was something else because it's nothing like the actual proper heartbeat lol

God knows what it was as it was way higher than mine but not quite high enough to be pickle and can so tell the difference now!

I waited a good few weeks to try again and found it 2-3 inches below belly button & ever so slightly to the right

Appointment yesterday went well but the blood test killed! she kept saying sorry it's going to hurt again as my vein wasn't playing ball ouch, have put on 10lbs since I last saw her which was 8 weeks ago so not _quite_ as bad as it thought... BP was fine and she found the heartbeat right away :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

hi guys sorry ive been mia 

still sulking im afraid af is still here 

just had a quick read throu as im off again 
xxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies, I just got back from Aruba. I had a blast even though I couldnt drink or jet ski lol. I hope everyone is doing well, I didnt get a chance to read back.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Erika, glad to hear you had a good time :)

Stacey, :hugs: :hugs:

Logan, I was glad Constantine went home, I felt uncomfortable during their dinner.. I won't say much more cause I know you didn't see it yet Jen.. :) It was a pretty good episode though.. I'm surprised that the finale is next Monday & the reunion on Sunday. They usually play the reunion on Monday & you've got to wait an extra week to see the finale.. But I'm not complaining :)


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome back Erika.. hope you had a nice time.. 

Very dead in here today.. have my appt tomorrow right away in the morning.. yay..


----------



## DrGomps

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been so absent...been running around like crazy!! THe baby shower was great, got so much outfits and loads that we needed...i will post a detail post about it in my journal when I get the chance. 

Logan, hope all is well with you and baby, spotting is scary, but its probably nothing and glad it stopped!! :thumbup: what time is your scan tomorrow?? And yes, I heard the heartbeat for the first time @ 8w6d. I found it super low below my pubic line and slightly off center. What are you planning for McKennas B-day??

Sarah, I can't believe you only puked once!! I have puked a few times in the second trimester so it happens!!

Vicki, Glad your feeling better!! I hate blood tests...I have the glucose test tomorrow so I have to fast and drink the sweet stuff and have a blood test an hour later...:(

Jen, sorry your husband is being so ridiculous!! So he sounds WAY too jealous...both DH and I have female/male friends and I am not jealous of his posting on their walls or even ichatting (aim or whatever) with other woman. I google talk with loads of guys and have some super close male friends!! I get jealous when its woman he has a history with and he used to be close with some of his exes....but it comes down to trust....is it there??? I wouldn't want DH spending lots of time hanging out with a girl one on one...but honestly, most of these people are mutual friends and we are all friends so there are no weird feelings. :shrug: And posting on facebook...seriously?? I mean I would never see that as a threat!! I post on loads of people that I am not close to...but its fun to have a conversation about topics you may share an interest on. So both DH and I know eachothers passwords....so there is transparency...maybe that would make your DH feel reassured?? As far as the DTD..he has to understand that its not our top priority atm, we are making babies!!!

Ysatis, yay for the new house!! Can't wait to see pics!! We both will be having an expanding family come november!! :thumbup:

Stacey, sorry the :witch: got you!! 

Rachel, hope the move went smoothly and I agree, no heavy lifting!! its hard not to help...but you can unpack and help with packing!! :D 

Ericka, glad you had a great time in Aruba!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay, so glad to have you back andrea.. :) Happy your shower went well and you got lots of great things.. 

I think i found the hb for like a second or two... gonna wait till im farther now.. dont have a scan tomorrow just boring checkup... and yeah spotting stopped right away and hasnt been seen since.. yay

I actually didnt mind the sweet stuff when i did mine with my daughter.. the fasting was the worst.. i was so dizzy they gave some water to help.. thankfully prob would have passed out... 

As for mckenna's bday-were doing two parties one for dh's family-where we plan to tell them were expecting.. that one will be pizza and cake and gifts.. maybe play outside a bit.. then the next day her actual bday will be with my family.. hopefully weather permitting be outside swimming and then cake and ice cream and hotdogs to eat.. :) Im excited.. time goes by just tooo fast..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies. Busy day today! Puppy came today. I wasn't expecting to have her home this early... but DH went and got her while DS and I went to the library. And then I babysat for the afternoon, and then my mom and brother came over to see the puppy. 
Stacey, hang in there. :hugs: 
Erika, welcome back!! I'll bet Aruba was lovely!! 
Ysa, I did stay up and watch the end of The Bachelorette. I think it was good of Constantine to leave. Why waste their time? And Ryan... did he really think he stood a chance? Anyway, now I'm picking JP over Ben. JP is just sooo cute... and Ben is too... girly. I think he talks about his feelings too much. But hopefully she'll be happy either way. I doubt I'll watch the Men Tell All special or whatever they call it. It's just drama. But I'm sure I'll cry my eyes out over the finale. :cry:
Logan, hope all goes well at your appt. I'll try not to get too excited though, since it's just a boring checkup. :) With #1, I remember having very few appts without scans but always being disappointed if that was the case. 
Andrea, looking forward to hearing more about your shower in your journal! Welcome back to the East!! 
I didn't mind the sweet stuff so much either. Just tasted like orange pop. I did get a little bit of a hot flash/ head rush when I first drank it, and I thought maybe they were going to tell me I did have gest. diabetes, but they didn't. :)
I suppose I should go read and get some sleep. This puppy may keep me up through the night. She was whining a minute ago but now she's asleep in her crate. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm just going to copy and paste what I put in my journal...:

i was driving home earlier & decided to stop off & get a dollar store test.. Stupid me, once walking through the door couldn't resist testing, knowing that there was a test in the house!! IDK if you guys can see the line, but there is deff something there IRL.. Not sure if it's an evap though cause it took about 5 minutes to show up :nope:

Now I'm driving myself crazy :wacko: I'm going to retest in the morning.


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for you ysa... i can see something really faint.. like barely there but there.. fxed its darker in the am.. what dpo are you at do you know..

Jen-sounds busy..

I will be back after my appt tom.. its at 930...


----------



## DrGomps

Fx'ed Ysatis....I can see a line!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:) I really hope its not an evap and will be darker in the morning..


----------



## sspencer99

I see the line can't wait to see ur morning one :dust:


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod wat is the fasting/drinking sweet stuff appointment ??
I do not like the sound of THAT !! 

Andrea glad u had a good time away!

Logan good luck at appointment :thumbup:

Jen hope things are better with DH now - men!

Ysa - I can see something !! wat made u test, how many dpo are u ?? GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Stacey hope ur doing well petal !

Ericka welcome back glad u had a great hol ! We are very close in dates yay

Can't wait for my 20wk scan... feel in limbo at the moment as can't feel movements yet - WHEN DOES THIS GENERALLY START ?? My doc asked me Monday if I had felt any flutters yet and I was like No! not yet :cry:


----------



## truthbtold

I see something very faint and I am horrible spotting lines. FXD!!!

I havent been feeling much movement either, this is a lazy baby. Usually I feel flutters by week 12.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Ysa... I can totally see something... I am praying this is your bfp...!!! So... take another one yet? 

Vicki, don't worry about the diabetes test. It's not a big deal. Just tastes like pop. I believe they let me pick the flavor-- it was orange-- tasted pretty much like orange pop. I don't remember having to fast, but that doesn't mean I didn't. 
Yes, dh and I are better now, although he still says I'm still "on punishment." I _think_ he's kidding. And as for movement-- I recorded it in my journal around 16 weeks... and even then, I was guessing whether it was or not. I didn't feel what could really be called kicks until more like 20 weeks. So don't worry about it. :)

AFM... what a day, what a day. Last night I sort of had a panic about how am I going to take care of a new puppy and a kid and be pregnant-- and then _two_ kids and a puppy? But it passed. I think I'll be okay. Yesterday I had three kids and a puppy and everything was fine. 
Actually, it's been sort of easy lately to forget I'm pregnant. I'm consumed with puppyness. I haven't had a puppy since I was a kid, and then my mom did all the serious stuff and I just got to play with it. So I have to figure it all out. It's funny. I'm not worried about taking care of the baby when s/he comes. I'm worried about the puppy! 
I tried last night to upload pics of the puppy and my bump, but for some reason it wouldn't let me. I'll try again in a minute. 
Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, my 9 week old puppy

and my 9 week bump!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

test from this morning - bfn.. i thought a saw a line, but i think I've just got line eye :wacko: :(


----------



## truthbtold

How manys dpo are you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I haven't been keeping track, so I have no idea.. I'm on CD28 :shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

ohh sorry yasa but witch has not come yet 

afm im keeping good moods are getting bad again i just want to swing at people somone i work with was swinging my phone charger and i was so had to not shout i just waited till she put it down then i put it in my bag 

how is all ????


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey. :hugs: Before you know it, the cbfm will be asking you to feed it again! How is the not smoking thing going?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ysa I can totally see a line on the top one, can't see anything on the second one. Fingers crossed!

I don't know if they do that diabetes/ glucose test thing in the UK, I've never heard of it before... if they do do it, it's not yet because no-one has mentioned it to me!

I'm currently living at MIL's until Friday when we travel down to the new house. Won't have internet then for a while unless I go to my mum's. 

Got some lovely presents from my work colleagues today as it's my last week at work - they've given me them today because a lot work part time and Wednesday is the day most of them are in. Got some outfits for the baby, and a new charm for my pandora bracelet :) I'm a very lucky girly. 

I've been seriously suffering with round ligament pain the last couple of days. After walking home from work my sides were aching for ages, had to take some paracetamol to help. Called the antenatal team because I was getting a bit worried at being so sore, but they said as long as baby is active and I've had no bleeding then everything is fine. Dot's being a wriggle bum every day so that reassures me a lot. Just something I've got to go through. Pretty obvious why it's happening though as my bump has started to pop now. about damn time considering I'm 24 weeks on Friday!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Rach, I want to see a new bump pic!!

Ysatis, sorry about the :bfn: probably too early...???

Vicki, I felt my first distinct kick @ 18 weeks.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies appt went great! Got a us cuz dr couldnt find hb with thedoppler... will upload pic later... but baby is perfect hb was 174... spotting was nothing just an irritated cervix...measuring perfectly at 9 weeks :) also have the start of a YI ugh...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - this house is woefully lacking in long mirrors and if OH takes it he'll get annoyed when I start going 'no, that's awful, take it AGAIN' - so I'll take one when I get to our new house at the weekend.

I had flutters at 18 weeks but the first time I was 100% sure it was baby was just over 19 weeks :) Now I just get booted all the time :)


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, I said it in your journal, but i am over the moon for you!!

Oh and Rachel, in the US its common practice to test all woman for Gestational diabetes, but I don't think they do it in the UK.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 26 weeks andrea.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww... I can't _wait_ to get booted all the time!!


----------



## lilrojo

me either.... yay 4 our scans busy week...

me-Aug 17th
Jen-Andrea=Aug 18th


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 

jen i had one ciggeratte of friday as i was very drunk lol 
but have not had one since and am incredably proud of myself 
i am eating loads more to cant wait to gain weight as im stick thin 

yay on kicking and scans 

afm i ovulate 7th aug my 1yr wedding aniversery how great would that be x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, how awesome would it be to conceive on your anniversary? Do you have anything planned? 
Haha we went out to dinner for our 1 year-- someone had given us a gift certificate-- and I spilled my pop all over my phone and it died. :( Guess I don't have so much luck with anniversaries! 
Hope yours is lovely!! 
Yay for not smoking and gaining weight. I know that's a common concern for people when they quit, so good that it's not a worry for you. :)

AFM... Tiring of the puppy thing-- already!! I know it will all be worth it, but it's hard to put forth all this effort in training (and cleaning up!) for a dog that I didn't really want so much in the first place. I guess that's just the sacrifice every non-dog-loving mom must make for her family. :shrug: 
DH gave her a bath this morning in the bathroom sink. It was the cutest thing!! She's sleeping in her crate now. She's really warmed up to it, which is good. 
I'm starting to wonder how the puppy thing is going to affect the rest of our summer. We didn't have any big vacation planned, but I wanted to take a couple of day trips. I wonder if anyone is going to be willing to puppy-sit. I really really want to go to the water park!! 
Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## sspencer99

aww i love dogs but dh says no when i moved out my mum gave my dog away anyway she ended up comming back and i see her loads i love my lill bindi 
dh hates all animals and i have three cats now lol 

puppy traing is a pain my sisters puppy is mental jump on ur head and pee pees everywhere and he is a staffie lol 

jen it will get eaiser and she will bond and protect thomas all the time xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

training does get easier.. especially if you use treats to train.. DH & I do not believe in sticking the dogs noses in their poo or pee after they've gone.. We've done that in the past & it seems like the dogs just think they're in trouble for going potty, period, they don't realize that it's the going inside thats unwanted.. So we take them out first thing in the morning, then they get breakfast, then go out again within 5 minutes & a few times throughout the day.. Every time they go potty outside they get tons of praise & sometimes treats.. they seem to pick it up quicker that way.. :)

Hunter will sit & wait before going into his food bowl to eat, for a command (go ahead, or we'll point). He's so intelligent :)


----------



## sspencer99

i agree that dont work but if you see them doing it at the time tell them off if u sopt it there you dont know how long its been there and the dog will not know what your telling her off for 

watch the dog whisperer im actually in love with daddy he looks like my childhood dog flash x


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well..

Like the others said it will get easier Jen.. Keep at it and it will be well worth it.. 

Stacey-that would be pretty amazing if you o'ed and conceived on your anniversary.. do you like the cbfm.. i swear by dtd in the am.. :) worked twice for me on the second peak day.. Fxed for you..

Ysa how are you doing.. any sign of af.. fxed she stays away...:hugs:

Here is a pic of my scan from yesterday... :) cant see a whole lot but babys big head... :haha::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







0727111933.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sept10

Lovely to see baby Logan x


----------



## DrGomps

lovely pic logan!!! 

Sarah Yay for 2nd trimester!!

I goofed up, my scan is on August 13th....dum dum dum...

Ooh Stacey, I hope you do concieve on your anniversary...how lovely would that be???

I had a dream that tracey was pregnant...Fx'ed!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. This dog is driving me up the freaking wall. I hate having to clean up pee and poop ALL THE TIME. I hate standing out in the rain, waiting for her to pee or poop while she just chews grass, twigs, bugs, whatever. I hate not being able to go anywhere or do anything because we can't leave the puppy alone. 
Grrr. And Thomas isn't even enjoying her. Most of the time, he's scared of her. He screams when she comes near him and constantly yells at her to get down, sit, or go away. Then when I take her outside, he tries to get her to chase him instead of doing her business. 
We should've gotten a fish.


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry its so rough right now Jen.. I would never think of a puppy right now.. being preg is just enough and having a child on top of it.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, the pregnancy isn't so much of an issue except when I get really tired. And I'm probably more emotional because of it. So I'm getting angry at the dog when maybe normally I wouldn't. 
But having a 3 yo-- that's a problem. He's just not ready for a puppy. If we could do it all over again... I'd wait until he's 16. :)
Hey, Logan, our babies look alike!! Hehe :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Im sure they do jen.. lol we are only 3 days apart.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, yeah, Stacey-- I forgot to echo what Logan said. Morning :sex: is a good idea!! Worked for me, too!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thinking about it, morning :sex: is what worked for me too!


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhh I hate morning sex lol will give anything ago thou xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I don't like it either Stacey.. I like 'wake up in the middle of the night' sex though! :thumbup: Just got to do my best to get DH up in the morning.. he's not a morning person at all! :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Dh likes sex full stop don't take much to tempt him lol x


----------



## lilrojo

I hate morning sex.. but it worked twice for me.. the second peak day.. most women ovuate on that day.. so i went for it and look.. :) Good luck..


----------



## sspencer99

Rite I'm going to do it jump in and have morning sex lol x


----------



## QueenVic

Wow u guys seem to get loads more scans than us in the UK!

Why is that? I think we maybe only get 3 or 4 the entire time.. :shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

yeah ive noticed that to it would be soo hard to get more 
my manager is 27 weeks toay shes had two scans and said thaats its shes not due to have any more xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Please tell me I'm not going crazy :wacko:

I have no clue if this is a real BFP or an evap.. Guess I'll have to test tomorrow w/ an FRER.. you guys may not even be able to see line :shrug: I see _something _IRL though



ETA: now that i've uploaded, I see that you guys won't be able to see anything.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I saw just the faintest bit of pink in the other one on your journal, the one that's more close-up. Idk... Since you don't know when you o'd, it could be veerrrrrry early yet and maybe this is the start of a bfp. I'm trying not to get too excited, but I really really really hope it is! 
I wonder if the reason they get fewer scans in the UK is because the health care system is more public. I don't totally understand it, but don't most pregnant women get public health care? So if the government (or the people, essentially) are paying for the medical care, I guess they would do only essential stuff, and that would only include a couple scans. Just my guess. :shrug: 
I don't remember exactly how many I had with Thomas. I'd have to go look and see how many u/s pictures I have. :)
This morning, I had a little bit of a momentary freak-out. I thought I was spotting. I wiped and thought my cm looked a little pinkish but then I reflexively dropped the tp before I had a chance to examine it. Then I had little tiny dots of red. Hehe so being the neurotic that I am, I waited until I had to pee again and I tested. It was +ve. Duh. :dohh: I think the blood was just irritation. 
But I was freaking out for a good hour or so in between because I didn't know if I would go potty next time and find a LOT of blood. And I honestly haven't _felt_ pregnant lately. My pants are starting to get more snug, but that's mostly it. No nausea, very little fatigue... blah. 
But now I feel better, since I got the +ve test. 
I'm such a nutjob. :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, it could've been a piece of thread too...who knows....think if its that microscopic there is no reason to worry. The puppy training sounds like a nightmare. 

Ysatis...I think I saw some pink in the close up one in your journal....Fx'ed

Vicki, I have had 7 scans!! 2 early, 1 13 week, 2 emergency scans (when I had my falls) and 2 20 week scans and a private 3D scan. I had two early scans because there wasn't a heartbeat at the first one and 2 20 week scans because they couldn't get all the measurements at the first one.

As far as morning :sex: is concerned....I am a fan on weekends...DH loves mornings...though I think most of the :sex: we had my positive cycle was at night. :shrug: I would use a soft cup and keep it in all night as well.


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Fxed for you Ysa.. really hoping this is it for you..

Andrea-I had 6 with my daughter.. had to go to a diff hospital bigger better one cuz my dr thought her intestines were outside of her body, so she freaked me out all weekend for nothing.. perfect healthy baby girl..

I think the norm though is 2 maybe 3 scans at most... generally its 12 weeks and then 20 weeks.. at least here it is.. I had mine wed. becuz he couldnt find the hb on the doppler and didnt want me leaving worried.. So im at 2 scans, 3 in a couple weeks.. then 4 at 20 weeks.. :) love seeing my peanut.. :)

AFM-my mom is coming over today to help me clean for the first bday party tomorrow.. with dh's family.. and were telling them tomorrow.. im excited.. makes it feel real.. my YI is totally clearing up so thank heavens for that.. 

Hope your all having a great Friday.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I'm sure that you are tired of hearing everyone's opinions.. But I just wanted to say that when we were crate training our dogs, if we weren't playing with them, or had attention focused on them, they'd go in the crate to avoid accidents in the house. That's what we're doing now with the beagles. Cause I work, I'll stop & take them outside to go potty & then they have to go back in the crate until jesse is free to take them out again (which is pretty often since he's not working).. But if you do that for a while, she'll realize not to go in the house.

You should buy a doggie training book, or get one from the library. we did that :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, I looooove your advice. I think you have a lot of valuable experience and I know you love your doggies and do what's best for them. So keep giving it if you have it!! :)
I have a book my aunt loaned me about getting started with puppies and it has a lot of good info, and my mom picked me up a magazine at the pet store the other day, too. One thing my mom said is if I take her outside and she doesn't go, put her back in the crate for about 20 min and then take her out again and repeat until she goes. It seems to be working. She hasn't peed or pooped in the crate yet. 
And she really likes it in there. She already knows to go in there to hide out from the crazy short human. :)
And the one book said not to leave her alone or let her wander all through the house on her own because that's when she'll pee and poop. And that way if I'm always watching her (which is easy 'cause she follows me around and sits at my feet, mostly), I can catch her in the act if she does. 
I guess today is a better day. 
Sorry... not to make everything about my dog... :) 
I already have had two scans and I know I am having one at 12 weeks, too... and probably 20... so that will be at least 4... I'm gonna see how many I had with Thomas. Now I'm wondering.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

More blood. Definite blood. I'm really worried. :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen, like everyone has said before.. spotting is common in early pregnancy.. as long as your not bleeding or cramping your ok.. your cervix can get irritated pretty easily or some people spot after a bm.. it just happens.. If your really worried though ring your dr and see what they say..

Also you said you thought you had a YI.. maybe that has something to do with it..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen :hugs: what color is the blood? Has it eased up at all?


----------



## DrGomps

Oh, Jen, hope the bleeding stops. Lots of woman have bleeding in pregnancy. Go to the doctor if you are that worried.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It was red. Bright red. Just like the start of AF. 
I have a few theories. Could be the YI. Could be that I worked too hard yesterday-- I barely sat still. Or it could be breakthrough bleeding, since it's right around when AF would have come. I never had that with Thomas, but I read a little about it and it's entirely possible that's what it was. It would've been about 68 days since my LMP, so two 34-day cycles later. Makes sense. 
No more bleeding last night or today. So now my only concern is that maybe I should call the dr because I'm Rh- and maybe I need a RhoGAM shot? Idk.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I'd get the Rhogam shot, just to be on the safe side.. I had it, my DR said whenever you have bleeding, that you should have it - just to be on the safe side. Glad the bleeding's stopped :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

I thought they gave the rhogram negative shot later on in pregnancy??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I bled around 5 weeks in my first pregnancy, and they gave me the shot, just to be safe in case my blood & the baby's blood crossed.. just as a precaution. But yes, it's routine to get the rhogam shot at 28 weeks (i think) and then just after delivery..? But they only give it early on if youre passing blood, just to be safe.


----------



## lilrojo

If the bleeding has stopped they probably wont do the rhogam shot.. spotting is normal in pregnancy and it could very easity have been any of those reasons.. as long as its stopped i think your ok.. just mention it at your next appt.. I had spotting red and all was okay.. never had the rhogam either.. cuz it stopped.. the cervix gets easity irratated..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen, I had bright red blood in my knickers at 7 weeks, like the start of AF, and pink when I wiped all day, but it settled down and everything turned out ok, so try not to worry too much (I know that's a stupid thing to say because OBVIOUSLY you're going to worry, I know I did).

AFM - I celebrated my V day yesterday! Never thought we'd get this far and suddenly it's already here. Very happy to pass this point, but hopefully Dot will stay inside and keep growing for a long time yet. We're in the process of moving in to the new house - it's lovely, but it doesn't feel like home yet (obviously) so I'm a little unsettled there. I've never liked big change so it'll take me a while to get used to it. I'm sleeping at my Mum's house tonight again and then we'll get sorted with unpacking properly tomorrow. ooh, I've just had a thought - my house is a bungalow (as in, all one one level with no stairs) do you have a name for that in America? or is it just referred to as a house no matter what?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, ladies. I talked to my nurse friend today and she reassured me. Said it was probably just that it was the normal time I would expect my period and nothing to worry about. Said to rest. :) My mom said she bled with one of her pregnancies, too, and she told the dr and he said it was normal. 
I guess everything is okay. 
My friend said not to worry about the Rhogam shot either since I will get it later on. I suppose I will mention it at my next appointment, but I don't think I will call unless it happens again. 
I am sooo tired. Today was our family reunion and we wore ourselves out. Me and Thomas both. Haha I'm sitting here writing about how tired I am and he's in the LR supposed to be eating dinner, telling me how tired he is. But no naps!! Bath and bed in 20 minutes!! 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Take it easy Jen, family reunions can be exhausting!! 

Hi Rach, glad you are settling into the new bungalow and we call it the same or a cottage...cant wait to see pics of the new place and I said this in the chrysanthemums but...


https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/13/z4e34ac655b586.gif

So tired from all the cleaning...but nursery is really coming together...tons of pics in my journal. :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww thats so cute, thanks Andrea! We're going to start on our nursery once we're settled :D xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm. As far as I know, there's no cute-named "Due in February" group... Logan? 
I know there have been a couple threads over in 1st tri, but the one blew up so fast I couldn't keep up-- and as far as I know, that's the only one. I think maybe they were calling the thread the "February Valentines"? But I don't feel very Valentiney right now, and anyway who's gonna be thinking about Valentines by the 26th? Do you do Valentines Day in the UK? 
Oh, my nurse friend told me my dr has started trying to do c-sections on Friday afternoons. Odd. So I'm hoping that trend will subside by February. I'd much rather get up early in the morning (on a Tuesday!) and go in. Makes it easier not to eat or drink, plus I just have this great vision of our whole family getting up before the sun and making it this huge, amazing event. And my vision happens on a Tuesday. :haha:
Can't believe I'm 10 weeks. Unbelievable. It's going sooo fast. 
I was a bit worried because I'm not feeling pregnant anymore, but just got my baby gaga email and it said the placenta is taking over so that's likely. Whew. 
Have a good Sunday, everyone!!


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/13/z4e35731540898.gif
Thats good that your symptoms are easing up!! You baby is also a fetus...wohoo!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 10 weeks Jen.. Def found baby on the doppler today.. so exciting.. to have some extra reassurance.. :) Gonna do it every few days so i dont get obsessed.. lol

Its my dd bday today.. been busy decorating etc.. gonna do swimming and eat some good food with the people i love.. told dhs family yesterday so that fun they were all excited.. Cant believe my little girl is 2.. :) 17 more days till im 12 weeks.. so excited.. just cant wait for the end of 1st tri.. and my next scan..

ETA: Jen im apart of the feb valentines.. :) dont talk too much but fun to check in on ppl... and winter babies pal thread..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I just can't believe first tri is almost over. Happy birthday to mckenna!! 
I sort of told some people yesterday, too. I was at our family reunion, and I was sitting with my two aunts and my two cousins and their babies who will be one in October and December. And my one aunt says, so do you want to have another one? And I go, yeah. And she goes, when? I go, pretty soon I think. :)
So then I tell my mom and my dad's gf and I think it's really funny. And my dad's gf is like, I have to tell her!!! So she goes and gets my aunt and tells her and then of course my aunt tells my cousin... I don't know who else found out. You know how families are. Word travels fast. :)
Mom took Thomas for a few hours, so I'm letting the puppy play for a little bit, then I'm headed to NAPPYLAND!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Traskey

Good morning everyone!

Wow, i've just caught up on everyone's news. It's been a busy 10 days, we've been away to Somerset and Devon for a friend's wedding, had a manic week at work and another busy weekend this one. Collapsing in a heap today. 

Ysa, i'm sorry about the confusing tests. I hate it when you can see lines but aren't sure how strong they are. Stacey, are you still lurking.

All the babies look to be growing at a rate of knots :dance: Can't believe how far along some of you are now. 

AFM, The IVF is starting. I have a baseline scan and mock embryo transfer booked for 9th August. The nasal spray drugs will start in about 21 days. Then it's the injections, egg collection due mid September. Well, this is all dependent on my period finally getting started. I am now 4 days late, I have cramps but no blood. I've done pg tests by they are negative. My 27/8 cycle has decided to go up the swanny now :grr: If it doesn't come by the morning i'll have to wait another month for the ivf i think. Come on stupid :witch:


----------



## sspencer99

Good Morning all 

tracey wow weee im soo excited for you woop you could already be preg but the ifv sounds intresting im so so so excited for you 

for some reason im in a very good and positive mood ???? 
i read somwhere over the weekend that vit c is good to help produce cm which im low on lol so i brought vit c tablets on top of that i love my orange juice love itttttt 
i was looking at and article how long does it take for vit c to kick in and somthing poped up vit c is used for a natrual abortion ???? if you take too much of it now im a little worried and will deffo be looking into it a bit more as it said it can stop the egg attaching or can make it drop off the uterus wall ??? 

how is everyone else this morning 

yasa - did you test darling


----------



## sspencer99

ohhh seee chatty chatty me 

got my high this morning 
dh an i have not done the deed since before af due to things pooping up and his daughter staying over lol got lots to make up for xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tracey, yay for getting the ball rolling!! I don't understand all the stuff that is going on, but it sounds very exciting. Now AF needs to get here so you can get started! Stupid :witch:, always staying away when we don't want her to. 

Stacey, yay for a high. Gotta love that cbfm! What's that about vitamin c? It's probably a whole bunch that's harmful. I've never heard that about it-- I used to take it from time to time because it helped with my cold sores. I wouldn't worry about it... are you taking a prenatal? That probably has vit c in it. 
And I loooove my OJ, too! Mmmmmmm! 

AFM... feeling pretty good. A little lower back pain and some headaches off and on the last couple days. Planning to stay in and work with the puppy some and do some housework. In the week since we've had her, my house has become a disaster! She hasn't really been chewing or destroying anything-- it's just she's taking up lots of my time and with us taking her out in the rain ten times a day, my floors are a mess! Puppy is about to meet Mr Vacuum and Mr Steam Mop. Hopefully the meeting goes well. :)
Have a good week, ladies! Bachelorette finale tonight! Woop woop!!


----------



## sspencer99

hey jen there was a whole artical about it i did not know that it helped with cold sores 
no i dont take parental i take 
are you ready for this 
evening primrore 
cod liver 
iron + multi vits 
glycosamine 
vit b complex 
and now vit c 
i think thats it x 

wow has it really been 10 weeks that is just nuts i want a bump pic with plenty of flesh lol xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Logan, yay for finding babes heartbeat!! Its so reassuring isn't it?? I used mine every day...except now I don't as I can feel her wiggling around all the time!! And yay for announcing!!

Jen, yay for announcing to family!! So glad your mom could watch Thomas so you could get some "me" time. Don't know how you do it, being a mom, pregnant and having a new puppy!!

Stacey, your DH has a daughter??? How did I miss that?? I have heard about vitamin C causing a natural miscarriage, but I think you have to take loads...I took vitamin C supplements in early pregnancy to help with a cold and everything was fine. 

Tracey, I hope AF comes soon so you can get the ball rolling!! Though in my dream you were pregnant before you could do IVF...:shrug:

AFM, went for a swim this morning, felt amazing....oh and my babygaga ticker moved over a box...only 2 more left...think that means I am 2/3rds of the way through!!


----------



## sspencer99

ohh i may have mentioned it once before he has a six yr old daugher who has her own room but wont sleep in it we only see her every other week


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha I didn't realize he had a daughter either!! 
No bump pictures this week. I took one yesterday and I just looked really really fat. Maybe next week. :)
Yeah, I don't know how I'm doing it either. I think that was why I bled a little bit. My body was saying, um, remember, you're pregnant. Take it easy! I think my mom just realized, too, 'cause the other day she was saying, whenever you want a break, just let me know and I'll watch Thomas. So nice that she lives close and she's retired. :)
Andrea, I think you are 2/3 through. Pregnancy is 280 days, and you've done 187 with 93 left to go. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I just noticed my ticker. I _would_ like to throw the grapefruit, but that feeling is not reserved for dh. I'd like to throw it at lots of people at random times!!


----------



## sspencer99

lol x


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, whats his daughters name?? Don't know how I missed that!! :dohh: 

Jen, take it easy over there!! YOur mom sounds like a godsend...maybe it would be best if I lived near my mom for my next pregnancy...


----------



## lilrojo

Cant believe im almost 10 weeks, lol... time is going by so fast... yesterday was my dd's 2nd bday.. It was a busy fun day.. Lots of new toys and clothes.. :) will have to post some piccys later.. Now just relaxing, until my dd's 2 year dr's appt this afternoon.. 

Hope your all having a good day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, I don't know how new moms do it without their moms, if they've passed or if they live far away. I relied on my mom, probably too much. I'm feeling confident as far as taking care of the baby once s/he gets here, but with DS, I was constantly crying to her, both before and after he was born! I feel like I've grown a lot as a person between last time I was pregnant and this time. Plus DS wasn't exactly planned and I think that makes a huge difference how you handle the pregnancy. 

Logan, are you looking forward to her appt? I usually do, just to see how much he's grown... but it's no fun when they get shots, and Thomas is always sort of grumpy the rest of the day.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello ladies, just popping in between unpacking and sorting utilities and stuff - should hopefully have the internet at our house by the end of next week, so until then I'm just "visiting my mum" a lot (read - stealing her internet) lol. Dot is doing well, she's been REALLY active the last few days, and she must have had a growth spurt because I can see a lot of movement in my stomach now. I love laying there watching her wriggle around :) She kicked her daddy in the face the other night, which I found hilarious - he just put his face near my bump to talk to her, and got a random body part in the cheek! lol. He thought it was cute though so it's all good.

Hope you're all doing well, don't have a lot of time to comment on everyone but I am reading back to catch up with you all soon :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay! Good to hear from you, Raych. Don't work too hard. I know it's probably driving you crazy trying to get all settled in, but don't forget to rest a lot!! 
So glad Dot is an active little Dot!! Ticker says she's getting some baby fat! How cute!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen yeah im excited to see how big she has gotten.. probably around 21-22lbs.. shes a runt.. lol.. was only 5lbs 6oz when she was born.. excited to see how big this baby will be at birth.. lol.. preemie or newborn this time.. my dd was in preemie for quite awhile.. 

I did good with my dd.. when she was born.. my mom helped some but not too much.. i knew i could do it.. i was just tired.. and husbands do not help enough.. my hubby didnt want to get up hardly ever... but its all worth it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Pshht. My husband NEVER helped. Never fed him, never changed him-- unless we were out visiting family. Then he would. :)
I know things will be rough the first little bit, before she gets on a decent sleeping schedule. And I won't be able to nap in the middle of the day if she does, 'cause of Thomas. But I never got naps when Thomas was a baby because the child never slept. Seriously! 
AND, six months after the baby is born, Thomas will be starting kindergarten. AAAAHHH!!! It will be a welcome change, I'm sure, to have just one for a few hours. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Jen I noticed you called your baby a she??? awe!! My mom is only going to stay for a few weeks so it will all be me. should be okay though I think...if anything I want to take care of her myself...I know DH wont be a huge help either!!

Logan, Can't wait to see pictures of McKenna's B-day!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe you caught me! Mostly I try to think of baby as a "he," so I won't be disappointed. But sometimes I indulge myself and think of her as a "she." :) I also sometimes sit with my hand on my belly and talk to her while I imagine her doing somersaults even though I can't feel it yet. :)
I think having your mom stay even for a few weeks will help. It's really some sort of miracle that sleep-deprived, post-labor or post-surgery women can manage to take care of a newborn, usually without the help of their husbands! :)


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, I am sure I am going to need to recover...yikes!! Hehehe...you are allowed to dream!! Fx'ed you get that daughter!


----------



## lilrojo

So appt went good... my dd is 21.4lbs.. which is small but she is growing. yay.. no shots so that was nice.. now dont have to go back till were 3... so my appt is next.. in a couple weeks.. yay cant wait..


----------



## DrGomps

so glad to hear all is well!! She is tiny!!


----------



## QueenVic

Wow ladies, I seriously hope my OH wants to help out as my family live in Spain ! lol

I think he will be hands on.... if not I will make him ! :grr:

AFM - got a voicemail from Dr saying the doubles blood test came back normal so thats good right, 4 weeks to go until next scan..


----------



## sspencer99

DrGomps said:


> Stacey, whats his daughters name?? Don't know how I missed that!! :dohh:
> 
> Jen, take it easy over there!! YOur mom sounds like a godsend...maybe it would be best if I lived near my mom for my next pregnancy...

sorry her name is Ria 

morning all how are we today xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vic, what's a doubles blood test? I'm sure OH will help out. If he knows what's good for him!! :)
Logan, Thomas is little, too. He was 20 lbs _forever_!! He's finally around 30, but he's almost four!! He was 8 lbs 10 oz when he was born, so I don't know where he fell behind. I think it's just because his dad is kind of small. 
Morning Stacey! What's new with you? 
AFM... not even 8 am yet and lots to do today. Have to clean my floors (darn dog!), should do the dishes, library, WIC appointment at 11 (resources for pregnant women), and I am babysitting this afternoon. And their mom texted me last night and said they will probably be here longer because their dad has been working later. Ugh. AND it looks like the dog may have puked in her crate... but I'm not sure, 'cause I would think I'd be able to smell it?!?! The joys of dog ownership. :wacko: 
Oh, so what did everyone think about The Bachelorette last night? I don't want to spoil it if anyone hasn't watched...

Spoiler
I really thought she was going to pick Ben, and then when she didn't... I thought she was making the wrong choice. And I think a little bit, she picked JP because she wanted to rebel against her sister. But they seem very happy together... Poor Ben. I cried when she told him no. That man is going to be scarred for the rest of his life!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Haha, Jen.. I thought the same thing.. Minus the rebellion part - Jesse thought that.. But they do seem _so_ happy together!


----------



## DrGomps

thanks for not spoiling it...I haven't seen it yet!!

Vicki, is the double test the birth defects screen?? Glad all is well!! :thumbup:

I woke up super late this morning and didn't work out as I am super sore...we got groceries delivered last night, just in the nick of time as we were out of food....I love getting them delivered. DH is going to take Ferdie to the vet today, wish I could go but have to work....Also, I played with our new slr camera that DH got us for taking pics of the baby....there are tons of pics in my journal.


----------



## sspencer99

hey jen 
nothing new for me dtd last nite in this sweltering heat were having but boy did i throughly enjoy it lol tmi sozzz 
day two of my high 
so my rota for this week 
dtd yesterday 
dtd wed
dtd fri 
dtd sat and sunday morning


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds well covered Stacey.. wahoo.. hope this is it for you..

Jen-I agree on the bachelorette.. i think the other guy was a better match with her.. and he put himself so out on the line.. ugh.. women

Not much going on for me today.. need to get groceries so i suppose that is what i will do yay fun


----------



## QueenVic

Woohoo go stacey :winkwink:

Random question - just looking up about cold sores online (prob stupid idea) but I stumbled across one site that says if u contract the virus whilst u are pregnant it can be fatal to the baby.. Does that mean if u have had the virus for years that it will be ok? 
I only get them once in a blue moon but now I am freaking out as obviously the immune system is lower during pregnancy and thats when u get them, eek!

Just thought - think u USA girls might call them 'canker sores' ?

Thanks Ladies :flower:


----------



## sspencer99

vic if your a sufferer it does not affect the baby as your body has the antibodies to fight it i worried as im a cronic sufferer i think about one and its there 

hope that is of some help xx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh my its so hot here i cant be bothered to work its going to be just as hot at home :( 
ohh well lovley salad and mayo for din dins xx


----------



## DrGomps

canker sores are different from cold sores...cold sores = herpes....never heard of it being deadly...that doesn't sound right!!


----------



## sspencer99

they are a form of herpes 
and they can be harmfull to your baby if you have never had them as your body does not have the anti bodies to fight of the virus


----------



## QueenVic

Thats why u shouldn't look things up on the internet, LOL

Ohh what are canker sores then ?

Thanks Stace - will mention it at my next appointment just incase x


----------



## sspencer99

https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...-cold-sore-while-pregnant-health-warning.html


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod that daily mail article is awful.... :cry:

So it's only deadly if you catch it _*whilst*_ u are pregnant ? Not if u have an outbreak when pregnant but have had them before?


----------



## Traskey

It's boiling here today! Paddling pool is out for me and the puppies :wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

sspencer99 said:


> https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...-cold-sore-while-pregnant-health-warning.html

Ack!!!!!!! Scary :(


----------



## DrGomps

so most people have had cold sores and you won't get one for the first time from someone else unless you are kissing loads of people...


----------



## QueenVic

Very scary!

Oh and Trace congrats on starting the IVF soon whooooooooooop :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Took a bump pic today.. and seriously i look like im huge.. lol.. 10 weeks tom and look like im 14-15 already.. lol


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Logan, can't wait to see your baby bumP!!


----------



## sspencer99

It's confusing I was born with them my husband kisses me when I have them I do tell him not to but he says he don't care he has never had one I've got a poor immune system i think it's hard to catch them xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Sadly you can see some of my stretch marks in this photo, but was the only pic u could see the bump the best in lol.... My gift from my daughter lol :blush:
 



Attached Files:







0802111238.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## QueenVic

Aww wow Logan, cute bump !!

Does urs get bigger as the day goes on? Mine does !! Prob mostly bloat as in the morning it's a neat little bump, if u can even call it that !


----------



## truthbtold

Cute bump Logan


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies, here are two pics from my elective u/s Monday.


----------



## DrGomps

did they look at the gender again Ericka?? Cute baby!!


----------



## babydustcass

Its a BOY hun??? :O Congratulations your scan pics are awesome!!!


Hello ladies!!! Sorry I have been mia once again, everything is incredibly hectic at the moment with work. It feels like I just blink and a whole day has passed, with no time to come on BnB :( argh its starting to really suck. Work is really overwhelming at the minute, i just wanna chill and look for baby things, come on forums but my mornings until bed times are spent mostly working, and when im not working there is house work to do lol

hopefully over the next few months things will calm down!

I cant believe how fast all the bumps are growing! I dont know if its because I am so busy but time is just flashing by. We celebrated our V day yesterday! How cool!

I have tried to read as much of the last few weeks as possible to catch up but I hope everyone is well! 

I am great, aside from the huge work load, and baby is a little dancer already! I am having so much fun buying her cute pink clothes. We <3 Pink! hehe


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies... haha.. its there already.. not completely round yet.. mostly bloat and some baby im sure.. but this is my second.. so i guess i should be ready to show sooner.. Comparing me at 4weeks and now is not fun.. but hey i love my baby.. :)

Ericka-those pics are just too cute..

Thinking of doing a private 3d/4d scan later on in pregnancy.. seems so fun


----------



## truthbtold

DrG the second picture is a gender shot...thanks ladies


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: Cassie, glad you and your princess are doing well. Miss you on here!!

Ericka, :dohh: How did I miss that?? So it is little colin!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, ladies, lots to catch up on!! My little charges just left and you all were my first thought. :)
I guess I meant to say canker sores. I've gotten them my whole life, too (before I ever kissed anyone!), but they've not been as bad since I've been pregnant. Partially because they seem to come on around the time of AF, and partially I think because I'm getting good vitamins to get rid of them right away when they come. 
Logan, my bump looks about the same as yours!! I guess we're going to show sooner this time around. I'm already doing the pony-through-the-buttonhole trick... I'll be ready for early-maternity wear by the end of the month, I think! 
Hey, Cassie, thanks for stopping by-- and happy V day!! I hope things slow down for you soon! 
Ericka-- beautiful pics!
Re: The Bachelorette-- I thought the other guy was a better match for her, too, but then with the gift she got-- I think that swayed her decision, too-- and it was really sweet and gutsy. :)
Ohhhhh ladies... My sciatica is back. A few weeks early this time around. Booo. If I've been on my feet like AT ALL, I can hardly walk by the end of the day. :( I need to find a yoga class. Or a good DVD. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, I think that Ben was a better match for her too.. But there's something about JP.. Jesse doesn't see it, but I told Jesse from their first date that I thought it should be him.. I did feel really bad for Ben though! :( really bad..

Erika, lovely scan piccy!! so cute :cloud9:

Logan, you do look farther along :happydance:

Cass, good to see you here & hear that all is going well with you & :baby: :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Cassette great to hear from you 
Ericka loving the scan piccie 
And Logan love ur little bump 

I think it's going to be another hot day today and I'm stuck at work yay enjoy ur day all 
I'm sure il be on here later xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 27 weeks DrGomps!


----------



## QueenVic

Ericka - Gorgeous pics!!

Jen - Pregnancy yoga is a good idea, I'm starting in september :thumbup:

Andrea - Happy 27 weeks !

Cass - Yay for passing V Day !


----------



## truthbtold

We are back on the name hunt, since its been confirmed DH is no longer crazy about the name Colin thats why I took the name ticker down. He wants an unsual name.


----------



## sspencer99

trust dh to change his mind thats ment to be your job lol 
cass yet again my phone auto corrected you name 

well its hot againand im this this stinking hot office boiling my bum off lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stace, did the air go or something? Or did I miss where you mentioned that..? :haha:

Erika, name hunting must be exciting!! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh, Stacey, sorry about the stupid hot office-- are you allowed to dress casually or are you forced to wear some stuffy polyester suit? 
Ericka, so what other names are you considering? I agree, it's YOUR job to change your mind!! :)
Andrea, happy 27 weeks!! :yipee:
Logan, happy 10 weeks!!! :yipee:

So this dog is driving me crazy. She'll be good for awhile, and then she'll decide to bark and yell and whine nonstop. And she doesn't care if we tell her to be quiet. :shrug: I'm planning to run some errands today, just to get us out of the house. That and running the vacuum-- it will drown her out, and it needs done anyway. :)
I had the best dream this morning about my baby! First dream I've had about her (or him. blah). It was a girl, and she had red hair and long legs. And she was babbling and it was soooo cute! I guess she was a little older if she was babbling, but whatever. It was a good dream. :)


----------



## truthbtold

So funny I brought a puppy and only kept him 3 weeks once I realized he was more work than my two year old he had to go. And I drove from MD to PA to buy him. 

Right now DH likes Axel or Rohan


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Seriously. Puppies are so much more work than kids!! And with kids, in the end, you know you are going to have raised a responsible, hard-working, smart person who loves you. This... puppy... is going to be, at best, a well-behaved dog who curls up at my feet and poops in my yard. Yay. :)
I asked dh if we could give it back and he said no. I was joking. He and Thomas really do want this dog, even though Thomas doesn't know how to act around her now. When she gets older and calms down a little and he gets more used to her, I know they'll be buddies. It just stinks right now. [Where's the smiley that's pulling her hair out?]


----------



## DrGomps

wow, Ericka, those are very unique names.

So I finally watched the bachelorette. I always like JP...Ben was a little too sappy for me and I thought he was kind of annoying. But I might be biased as I love Jewish boys from long island!! :D My best friend here in new york (besides DH) is a Jewish Boy from long Island...

can't believe I am third tri today! Will definitely take a bump pic. Went for a swim this morning, felt great...DH has jury duty...hopefully they won't pic him as they generally don't like lawyers.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, Jen, puppies are so much work...at least you can train her now before your daughter arrives! :D


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for the third trimester! 

The puppy I had me a "designer dog" the ones people carry around in purses, he was a maltipoo (maltese and poodle mixed) he was so cute but way too much work at the time. The boys plan to get a beagle once we buy a house.


----------



## sspencer99

ohh yasa its just hot our office is small and not equipt with air con 
jen im in a little beach dress lol there not a beach for miles but ohh well 

ohhh puppy troubles lol im haveing kitte problems shes like 13 weeks now and just poops where she like ive treid everything to stop her telling her off, showing her what shes done, pet traing spay, carpet powder, disinfectant thank god the new house is all wood flooring but im going to have three cats inside great no sleep for me 

i hope she gets better soon just watch the dog whisperer with cesor lol 

erika i love Rohan its beautiful 

27 weeks already andrea cant wait to see a bump piccie 

logan yay for 10 wks how the old ms xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I feel like crap right now. Hot flashes. Bleh. And a headache. I'm guessing it's because the placenta is starting to take over and my body is going through a hormone adjustment again? 
Ericka-- I love beagles. We had one when I was a kid. He was sweet, but he was a character! Will yours be going hunting? 
Andrea-- I'm hoping the puppy will be pretty much trained by the time the baby gets here-- she'll be 9 months old, so... fx'd. 
Haha yeah, I can imagine they wouldn't want a lawyer on the jury. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Headaches are the worse. Strangle I didnt get any until weeks 14 and 15.

I wont be takig him hunting, but DH and the boys can do whatever they like with him lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Erika, I love the name Axel! :) And we just got 2 beagle puppies a couple weeks ago :) The brown & white one is Pennie & the tri-color is Dixie.





Jen, the Beagles will howl and howl when they're in the crate & they know that we're in the same room.. Jesse always tell me though, not to say anything or look their way.. That when they're barking/howling/scratching at the door, it's for attention, even if it's negative attention (me yelling at them to stop).. So I tried it, and they did it for a few minutes then learned that I was paying no attention to them, so they stopped.. Just a thought :flower:

Andrea, I agree with you about Ben.. And, there's something about JP! LOL


----------



## truthbtold

There so cute! I really like the tri color puppies.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, the tricolors are like the coveted colors, I guess.. They're like the show dogs.. IDK what it is about Pennie though, she's my baby :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Hope your all doing well.. just caught up..

Happy 27 weeks Andrea...cant believe how fast its going for you.. 

Jen-I too think i will be about ready for maternity clothes by the end of the month.. we will be 14 weeks.. lol.. and its our second so makes sense..

Yay for 10 weeks.. wahoo.. 2 more and i will be 12 cant wait.. 1/4th of the way done now..

Awww got a little prune in there now... cute who is growing hair and fingernails.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 10 weeks Logan! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 10 weeks Logan! Geez the first tri is going fast for you


----------



## lilrojo

I know it does seem fast.. 2 more weeks and i will be 12.. ready for that..

Thanks ladies..


----------



## DrGomps

Yay logan, so glad you are almost out of the danger zone!!

Jen, sorry about the hot flashes...I have a headache today too...swimming wore me out!!

Here is my first 3rdd trimester bump with my other trimester bumps to compare to!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/trimesterbumps.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks andrea.. would love your opinion on a question i put in my journal if you have time to read sometime..

Your bump looks great.. look at how big it has gotten since 4 weeks.. lol


----------



## DrGomps

4 weeks doesn't even look like me! I can't believe I was ever that small...I hope I am again one day!!


----------



## babydustcass

awwww Andrea, your bump progression is fabulous!!! :D


Congrats on third tri and happy 27 weeks :D 

how are preparations going? xxx


----------



## Traskey

Fabulous pic Andrea

Congratulations on the thrid trimester!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Andrea, look at that bump grow!! And-- this is silly, but-- because of the way the pictures are taken, it looks like you got taller! hehe I'm a nerd. 

Logan, the girl at the dr's office today told me I look tiny! I totally don't think so. It really caught me off guard. :) Can't wait 'til we're 14 weeks! I know it will be here before we know it! 

Ysa, I think you're right about the puppy making noise-- at night, when I put her in, she cries and yells and barks for maybe ten minutes and I just ignore her and put the light off and the a/c on for noise and then she gets quiet. But dh says I need to tell her to be quiet. I agree with Jesse-- it's only for attention and it's better to ignore her. 

Ugh. I am so mad at dh right now. He is being so freaking selfish. He is mad because we haven't dtd in about ten days. But I was worried because of the bleeding on Friday and I wanted to wait a few days. Not to mention I am so tired by the time he gets home, and he has been picking fights with me over everything, which doesn't exactly make me want him! And he also said when we first found out that he was okay with dtd this time, even though he was scared to last time. And he said, I mean, at least you're not showing or anything. Well, now I'm starting to. And I don't know if that changes things. I kind of assumed that he had noticed that I'm starting to look pregnant and maybe that meant that he didn't want to anymore. Which, of course, I'm fine with, 'cause my libido disappeared weeks ago. 
Ugh. It just makes me want to chain the door, you know? Men!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen... I told my dh right off the bat no sex till im 12 weeks along.. Not that I dont want to, tmi, but dont want to worry over any sign of spotting at all.. if i spot i want to know its from a real reason and not sex..


----------



## sspencer99

hello all how are we today??? 

Not feeling at all great dh ddnt want to dtd last nite i got upset and went to bed then managed to get him to dtd but timiming meant we ddnt finish :( 
hes going out tonite as well so will have t wait till friday nite 

got another high this morning but i have a funny feeling im going to get my peak tomorrow xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> but dont want to worry over any sign of spotting at all.. if i spot i want to know its from a real reason and not sex..

EXACTLY! I don't want to worry for no reason. We finally had it out this morning and now things are better. He told me he'd be happy with [ahem!] other forms of pleasure. Which is fine with me. I mean, I am willing to dtd still, but I needed a break after the bleeding. And my dr probably would've told me to rest a few days anyway. So... I guess we're okay. I'm still sort of upset because he never asks me how I'm feeling. :shrug: 
Men. Sigh. 
Lots to do today. Still haven't gotten to the floors, and I have to find a vet, go to the pet store, try to get the stupid pharmacy thing straightened out, pay bills, and of course try to keep the puppy from pottying on the floor. No accidents yesterday! Yay! 
But now she's sniffing the floor... so I'd better go take her out! 
Have a good one, ladies!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, do you have PetSupermarket's up there? They do our shots down here, in store (a Vet comes to the store), for super cheap.. They'll deworm the puppies & give them vaccinations right there.. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, I like that!! But no, we don't... we have PetSmart... maybe they do something similar. We were planning to go there today anyway, so I'll have to check. She doesn't seem to be having any other problems besides the worms and just needing all her puppy shots... I would like to get her a flea treatment but I think she's probably too young yet.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IDK how much Vet visits run up there, but they are super expensive here. So I just called the Vet & asked if they'd let me pick up something called Drontal & that medicine gets rid of all of the worms within like 3 hours, I love it.. Flea treatments, I think you have to wait till there 12 weeks.. But you can buy a 3 month supply of this topical flea treatment, it's sold at Walmart & it's only $28 (versus $70 for Frontline) and that works really well too. It's called PetArmor


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, everything I read says 12 weeks for flea treatments. But thanks for the recommendation. I know the name-brand stuff is soooo much more expensive!! 
I was looking up how much a vet visit costs and it seems to vary widely depending on where you live and even just from one office to the next. So I think I'm going to call around to a couple of places and just ask how much it will cost. I hate calling people, but I know dh isn't going to do it. 
This is why I didn't want to get a puppy-- because I can say, "It's your dog and if you don't take care of it, I'll just get rid of it," but of course I would never have the heart to do that or even to let her go without getting the care she needs. I'm such a softie. :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry DH was being so rude!! I think doctors generally tell you to lay off of dtd after spotting. I think if my DH was doing that to me I would hand him some lube and tell him to do it himself!! :rofl: 

Stacey, still time to do it if you get your peak tomorrow. 

Ysatis, it cost us $35 to take Ferdie to the vet and $45 for his antibiotics...he is doing much better. No more sneezing and running nose!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and Cassie, I have tons of photos of my nursery in my journal...its pretty much ready!! Kind of nuts! Realized that we don't have a baby monitor and DH said that he wants to use facetime with our apple devices on all the time...I think that sounds too complicated and just want to use a baby monitor!! :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

My dr always told me to abstain from sex if there was any spotting.. so we decided to just wait.. its only 2 more weeks.. so not long now.. and with all the sex we had to get to this point.. I think its okay.. lol

Not much going on for me today.. running to town to pick up a prescription and i need to renew my license.. so that will prob be it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha the baby of the 21st century! I don't know anything about facetime, but baby monitors are pretty simple and useful. :) Although we didn't use ours very often-- our house is really small and there was no issue with me hearing him if he cried. The only time I used it was when we had the computer in the garage and I would sneak out there when he was napping. 
Wow, $35 for a vet visit is pretty reasonable-- I mean, I know that's just for the visit, but I was expecting much worse. I know it probably differs between animals, too, but that gives me hope. I'm hoping if it gets too expensive we can stretch out her shots and stuff or maybe we can make payments.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just went and renewed my car registration yesterday. Relatively painless, actually. :)
Haha I think all the sex we had to get to this point made it worse for dh. I mean, you all know how often we were doing it, particularly that one week out of the month! And now, he's lucky to get it once a week! Poor dh. But he could have been more sensitive with the spotting. 
He told me it's hard to bond with it and realize there's an actual baby in there before he gets to see it. I said, so come to my next appointment. But he said a blurry black-and-white image isn't going to help. He just has to wait until she's born. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

I understand that jen.. they dont get the same experience as we do.. feeling the baby move all the time.. going through all the changes.. which helps us bond.. and we talk to them all the time.. I dont think my dh feels like he can bond either.. until baby is here.. I told my dh he will never get what a gift it is to be a woman and be able to have a child.. I love it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know. I love it, too. I talk to her all the time!! (Or him. Poor baby, if it's a him, I keep calling him a girl!!) He's like, there's nothing there yet! I said, nothing there???!!! Do you think it was nothing making me nauseated and exhausted??!! She has fingers and she can move around in there!!! She's NOT nothing!! She's a little tiny person!!! :)
And then he didn't say it, but I'm sure he was thinking, wow. Wifey's gone a little crazy. :)


----------



## DrGomps

I think my DH is starting to bond with baby...but he feels her move and has seen her so many times and he knows she can hear him. YEsterday he was annoying me and wouldn't stop talking to my stomach and I was dying to get some dinner and he kept his face down there...she has actually kicked him in the face before!! HE got upset when I told him I needed to get food!! He said i was depriving him of his daughter!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, I love how you keep talking to her...hehee. Adorable!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and one of my friends who is due around Halloween just went to the dr and got bad news.

Spoiler
Her baby's belly is only measuring at the 5th percentile and the dr said if she has a certain condition it usually results in stillbirth. She has to go back tomorrow but she doesn't know why. 
I can't imagine. To be so far along and find out you might lose your baby? 
Sorry, I didn't want to upset anyone. It's just heartbreaking.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I hope once she (or he :wacko:) starts moving around and he can feel it, he'll 1) actually try to feel her move and 2) bond better. But who knows. I think it would help if he came to an appt or two, too, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

DrGomps said:


> Ysatis, it cost us $35 to take Ferdie to the vet and $45 for his antibiotics...he is doing much better. No more sneezing and running nose!! :D

That's all? Our vet visits run closer to $150 here, including their shots.. I take them to PetSupermarket & they get their shots for $40.

Jen, sorry about your friend.. :cry: how scary it must be to be dealing with that.. hopefully it turns out to be something less serious!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah Jen so sorry for your friend.. that is terrible.. we had to go to a bigger hospital cuz my dr thought mckenna had gastroscesis not sure on spelling lol.. but turned out all was fine.. thank heavens.. hope it all turns out okay.. 

I cant wait to feel movements and look pregnant and not just fat.. my dh will come to my 20 week appt thats about it.. maybe some this winter cuz i hate driving in the winter on snow and ice..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I would love for dh to come to an appt here or there, but I won't be mad if he doesn't. He has been through it all before. I accuse him of not caring, but he says, of course he cares, he goes to work, doesn't he? He sees his role as going to work and making money for the family. And he's right. So I don't bug him. He works hard. :)

Haha Logan, us with our summer and fall babies-- we don't know what we're in for, being 8 months pregnant in February! In Ohio and I'm sure in MN, we have some pretty fierce weather!! Last time I just had to worry about being too hot. This time, I have to worry about falling and breaking a hip! Oh boy... 

I totally feel pregnant today. Just since this morning I noticed I have a little bump-- it feels like a day or two before AF shows up. And it's hard. It really does feel like I have a little canteloupe down there! Love it. I keep reaching down and patting him/her. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thats so cute jen.. I always say goodnight to my peanut.. and tell him/her i love them.. 

Yeah not looking forward to winter and 9 months pregnant but then i cant wait.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's only six more months (and a few days). Do you know how fast six months is going to go??? Crazy fast. 
In September is ds's birthday. October is Halloween. November is Thanksgiving. December is Christmas. January will be here before we know it. And boom! time to have these babies!! 
Not to mention starting when? November? We'll be celebrating our first STC babies!! And by then, Tracey, Stacey, and Ysa will all be prego, too!! 
Ladies, I'm telling you. Time just goes so. fast.


----------



## lilrojo

I know.. Aug has already started.. so crazy.. summer is almost over.. then to fall and babies.. and winter and babies.. and spring and more babies.. :) Cant wait to be out first tri and watch Stacey, Ysa, and Tracey in it.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

I know pretty soon the STC will be all about parenting!! :thumbup:

Jen, thats so sad about her friend...they just found out now?? And how, a scan?? I am due around halloween. I am hoping she is an october baby....hehehe. If I didn't have such long cycles she would've been due around Oct 25th!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AF is here & I'm over the moon..! It's not my BFP :cry: but at least it's coming on it's own!! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

yay Ysatis, for her being on time!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry the witch got you ysa... buy yay for no dr and the start of a fresh cycle


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay new cycle with no drugs!! So this was what, like 30-something days? Not ideal, but not impossible. Lots of us with longer cycles got bfp's and I know you will, too. Sorry the :witch: had to come at all, but I'm glad she was (relatively) prompt. :thumbup: 

Yeah, my friend had an u/s and her belly (the baby's) was small, but the dr doesn't know for sure if it's this certain condition that could be bad or if it isn't. So... it could still be okay, but of course my friend is a wreck until she knows everything is going to be alright. And I don't know what they are going to do next, whether surgery or maybe a 3d scan? Idk. All we can do is pray at this point.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

35 day cycle Jen.. not ideal, but do-able..! :)


----------



## QueenVic

Yay ysa! whoop for the witch and the next ovulation - FX'd !!!! 
:dust:

Jen - that is awful !! How come they didn't notice at 20wk scan? Thats scary as not many people would get another scan at that time so they would never know! eek

AFM - trying a head, neck and shoulder massage today to see if it helps with these headaches, pleeeeeeeeeease please please FX'd


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

yasa yay for witch :wacko::happydance:

well i was woken up at 5am by my kitten meowing to her mum outsitde and mum meowing back 
and apparently the neighbur was knocking at two in the morning to complain lol my cats meows 24/7 when she out (i dont think she knows she a cat) 
anyways went pee peed on my stick and got my peak YAY 

so i took some advice and dtd then layed in bed for an hr and nuffin came out till i went loo yay sozz TMI :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Woohoo Stacey!!! That's the way to do it!!! :happydance: 

Vicki-- I hope the massage helps. :( 

About my friend-- I think they had noticed that the baby was on the skinny side and thought that might be all it was-- my friend is a very skinny girl normally. But then yesterday the dr started to worry because while her belly is small, it also isn't growing with the rest of her. I'll let you all know what happens today when I find out. 

AFM-- love my little bump! I made dh feel it last night but I was lying down and he said he couldn't feel anything. So this morning I made him feel it again and I think he did. It's just from my bikini line up to about an inch or two above. So cute! Not so big anyone can see it yet, though. 
And here's tmi about my sex life: last night we dtd, and it was the best ever. Haha I had heard that pregnancy can do that for a person, but wow. Yeah, we'll be doing that again. Sorry. I just had to share. :blush:
Oh, and we're rethinking names. I guess we still like Joe (Joseph), but I don't like Jonathan anymore. He doesn't feel like a Jonathan. Well, he really doesn't feel like a "he," but I can't get my hopes up. :)


----------



## sspencer99

lol jen your soo funny 
"but wow" :haha::haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: Have you ever seen the 'Back-Up Plan' with Jennifer Lopez? :haha: That's what you made me think of Jen :haha:

Stacey :yipee: for the peak!! :happydance:

AFM, starting Soy today!! :happydance: OPK's will be here tomorrow & I'll starting temping sometime next week! :happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

lol ive never seen the back up plan but its now going on my list of films to see yay 

yay for soya i want to try it but am scared about my cycles 
i do hope it helps you thou xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks stace, i hope so too! I've decided to give it a go this cycle & see how it goes.. hopefully it doesn't negatively effect my body!! Erika took it the month she got her BFP, so that gives me hope.. all I can do is try it :shrug:

the back-up plan was a cute movie, I've seen it like 2 or 3 times :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

ohh i saw in a post somwhere girls are going back on the pill for a month then coming of them and falling preggo straight away apparently its really helped ????


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Really? I wouldn't want to go back on the pill unless my DR told me to for a certain reason.. I would feel like it's a month lost!! :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Ysatis, for soy & OPKs!~!

Stacey!! Catch that eggy! yay for peaks!! 

Jen, where is the bump picky, I want to see!! Glad you enjoyed the :sex: I had some really great O's in the first trimester..I have had little to no desire to do it recently though. :dohh: Poor DH!!

AFM, went for my swim, so glad its friday!! What do you ladies have planned?? I am going to the beach tomorrow for a friend's b-day. Going to be such a schlep...but hopefully its fun!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey Andrea, not much planned this weekend.. dinner at the in-laws tomorrow night, they're inviting Jesse's friend & his wife over for dinner. His friend is 24 & his wife is 21 too, just like us.. haven't really had a chance to get to know them since we've moved to this area in November, so that'll be nice..

I've got to run back to Best Buy this weekend too & leave my computer with them so that they can do some work on it.. Thank God they can move information from your old computer to the new one, because I wouldn't know what to do :dohh:

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## sspencer99

i know yasa that what i thought a waste of a month 

andrea i hope you enjoy the beach get ya bump tanned lol 

its our 1 year wedding anervisery on sunday 
so my weekend so going out for dinner tonite with my godfather 
dh going to southend with his made they wath silly people race their cars and stuff on the roads i hate the idea but im not going to stop him so i decided that im going to go out so me my sis, my couz and a very close friend are going to hit the clubs lol its been months 

then sunday dh is going to supprise me - WELL I CAN HOPE lol 
i think he has summin planned 

xxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, happy anniversary Stacey! :wedding:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-I have the same little bump.. i love it too.. not obvious-just the bloat is lol.. but yay for bumps.. and i cannot wait to have sex its all i have been dreaming about lately.. lol.. tmi.. pregnancy sex is the best..

If you think about it though with the birth control.. whats one month lost compared to months and months of trying.. just a thought.. I got preg right off birth control.. not sure y is works but for some it does.. 

Nothing planned for this weekend.. after my busy one last weekend were just plannin to relax.. maybe go swimming.. not sure yet.. in a few weeks were headed out for vacation so im excited for that.. cant wait to get away.. 26 days till vacation and 12 till my next appt.. yay.. 

Yay yasa for soy.. hope it helps..

Stacey-wahoo for your peak and morning sex... :) Hope it does the trick for you..

Hope the rest of you ladies have a great Friday.. and a great weekend..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies! Just got back from morning errands and had to stuff my face before I passed out or threw up!! Generally feeling pretty good but my body doesn't let me forget I'm pregnant for long! 
About the bc-- I would only go on it if I were working closely with a dr and s/he knew how to make sure it would benefit me and not make things worse. 
No bump pics-- like Logan said, the bloat is noticeable, but the bump is not... unless I took a close-up of my crotch, which no one wants to see!!! Maybe in a few more days. I should do one on Sunday since I didn't post one last week. 
Have fun this weekend, Stacey!! I hope Mo has something nice planned for you. :)
We have dh's family reunion on Sunday. I guess it'll be fun. I don't know. I'm really shy, so I always get nervous about things like that. But they have a great big pond and the kids'll all get to swim and stuff, so that's good. I hope some of Thomas's cousins will come, but I doubt it. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, I am not sure if I am going to brave a two piece or not...I kind of want to...:haha:
Happy wedding anniversary!! How exciting!! Ours is on the 22nd, maybe we should plan something??? Probably just a nice dinner in the city. 

Jen, maybe i do want to see your crotch. :blush: :rofl: Have fun at the family reunion, sounds like it could be intimidating.

Ysatis, glad they can recover your files. :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, at my mums so just dropping in to see how people are doing. Ysa, never thought we'd be cheering the witch arriving, but at least it means things are moving along like they're supposed to :) Anyone have any good plans for the weekend? I have a family BBQ tomorrow and then at my grandparents for Sunday dinner on, you guessed it, Sunday. It's one of the perks of being back near family, get to see them lots :)

25 weeks today for me :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: me neither Raych! I was dancing inside yesterday when I saw AF though! :rofl: LOL


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, I took the crotch shot just for you, Andrea. :)
I put my hand over my bloat so you wouldn't be confused. The baby, of course, is still way low. :)

Pay no attention to the wagging tail in the corner. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, happy 25 weeks, Rachel!!! 
Can't believe it's going so quickly!! 
Yay for being back near family. It will be such a blessing in about 15 weeks, too. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wagging tail in the corner was the first thing I noticed! :)

how exciting to see the beggining of a bump!!

happy 25 weeks Raych!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just got an update on my friend-- 99% chance her baby is going to be okay!! :happydance: 
I don't know if they did tests or just another u/s or what-- she didn't say. But I'm sooo happy for her. Unfortunate that she had to go through a day of worry, though.


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Jen.. I had to go through a weekend of worry when my dr f'ed up.. so i know how she feels..

Cute little bumpy.. love the wagging tail..

Started a preg journal.. wahoo..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Just got an update on my friend-- 99% chance her baby is going to be okay!! :happydance:
> I don't know if they did tests or just another u/s or what-- she didn't say. But I'm sooo happy for her. Unfortunate that she had to go through a day of worry, though.

good thing! i couldn't imagine having to be told something like that! at least all should be okay :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ask and you shall receive. I've started a pregnancy journal. Now, to keep up with it. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I can't believe I'm 25 weeks pregnant and haven't got a pregnancy journal on here, lol. I guess it's a bit late now! I just got so sad that I couldn't continue my WTT/ TTC journal that I never got round to making a new one.

Jen, that's such a relief about your friend, we like to hear good news! xx


----------



## QueenVic

Jen thank god for that !! Fab news 

Raych I havent got a journal on here but I do have a book one at home, it's brilliant, space for photos, keepsakes, notes, details, all sorts of stuff :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh, I've been so bad about keeping track of stuff in my pregnancy journal book that I bought. :dohh: I need to get back to that, or I'm going to look back on this pregnancy and wonder what the heck was going on! 

Rachel, you might as well start one! Before you know it, you'll have to abandon it for a parenting journal! 

How's everyone this morning? Vicki, did your headache finally go away? 

I was soooo tired last night, I went to bed early and decided to sleep in today instead of getting a shower. Now I feel grungy, but I was just too tired to get up at 6. And ds ended up sleeping until almost 8, so I feel like it was a good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Raych, sounds so nice to be close to family!! :thumbup:

Jen, love the crotch shot and your puppy!! :haha:

I definitely slept in...DH wants to leave right away for the beach...I want to catch up on BnB first!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well..

Went to the fair last night and shopping some today.. now laundry and cleaning for tomorrow.. and tonight..

Have a good weekend..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, just got back from swimming at my mom's. Thomas is doing so well! He was kicking himself along in his floaties with no help from me! I'm so proud. :)
Just letting the puppy play a little before I throw Thomas in the tub and then bed. 
Tomorrow I work in the nursery and then the family reunion. And Monday, it looks like we're going to get to go to the waterpark!! Yay!! The weather forecast is a high of 78 with scattered t-storms and a 30% chance of rain-- so, not ideal waterpark weather. But this is Ohio, so that can (and probably will) change. :shrug: I don't even care. I just like to do fun things as a family.


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds like lots of fun Jen.. were going to a waterpark on Sep 1st-4th.. I cant wait im excited.. we went swimming to... it was fun as it was hot out..


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sounds like you will be pretty busy. 

Water parks sound fun. Stayed the night in long beach but am getting a ride home. Woohoo! It took us 3 hours to get here since one of the trains got canceled.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, slow day... 
DH and I had ANOTHER fight. Well, two, actually. We fought last night because he wants more :sex: than I'm giving him, and then we made up and all was fine. And then he went on my fb and saw that I answered a question that a guy from college had asked me. And the fit hit the shan. Because I had said that I wouldn't "talk to guys on the internet" anymore and then I did. 
So that was my fault. 
So I deactivated my facebook. 
I actually feel (mostly) better about it. And I guess we made up again, although I know he's still hurt and upset by it. And I can't blame him. :shrug: 
I didn't have to work in the nursery this morning because we have two adults and one teen helper, and our teen switched with an adult from a different week, so we had three adults... and two kids. I walked in and the other two adults are already there and they just look at me like, what are you doing here? So they said it was fine if I left. So I got to go to the service, which was great. 
It's a cloudy day here. No rain yet, but the possibility. Not the perfect day for a family reunion. :( Hopefully tomorrow will be nicer for the waterpark-- I think we're going regardless, since DH will be off tomorrow and the 22nd and that's it for the summer. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry about you and dh fighting so much.. hope its all better now.. :) Hugs.. my hubby never goes on my facebook and i dont go on his.. i dont care who he talks to as he feels the same.. but anywhoo hope all is good now..

Its cloudy here too.. blah so tired of rain and hot.. supposed to be a nice week this week.. :) I am so ready for my appt.. cant wait to see baby and everything is going the ways its supposed too... 

Hope your all having a good day.. 

Happy 11 weeks Jen..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

3 birth announcements w/ photos in 1 week on my FB newsfeed :brat: ugh :(


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sorry to hear about all the fights. 

YSatis, :hugs: hopefully you will be announcing your pregnancy soon!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry Ysa, seems like those just pop up in your face when your trying.. but hopefully at the end of this cycle you will get your long awaited and much deserved BFP and can announce your own pregnancy.. :) Hugs

Happy 17 weeks Vicki.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 17 weeks, Vicki!! Rolling right along! 
Yeah, things are finally okay with us. For now. I sort of think maybe the stress is getting to him and he's subconsciously blaming me. But we're okay right now. And headed to the waterpark, but probably not until this afternoon. 
Between swimming at my mom's on Saturday and the reunion yesterday, we're all beat. Thomas didn't even wake up until 9! (He usually wakes up around 7.) I think we'll take it easy this morning and then we'll have lunch, wake up dh, and go. He went over his dad's last night and they persuaded him to drink moonshine. :growlmad: Then he comes home and wants :sex:!! I was like, really?!?! Drunk :sex: is generally sloppy and not very goal-oriented, iykwim. :winkwink: So anyway, I convinced him it was a bad idea. :)
The reunion was fun. But apparently everyone knows. :shrug: I guess that's okay.


----------



## QueenVic

Happy 11 weeks Jen, wow everyone is speeding along !!

Massage was more like a healing thing in the end really..hard to explain I will ask her next time how to describe it.. I havent had any bad headaches since but I am feeling very 'yuck' the past few days :shrug: can't win


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 17 Weeks Vicki!! are you finding out the sex??

Hahha, Jen, DH wants sex all the time too...he was even getting turned on as I was lying naked on the bed resting after I just puked with his daughter kicking my stomach!! Yeah, not happening!! We have sex once a week if we are lucky. So different from pre-pregnancy.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Vicki. :hugs: Hopefully you'll feel better soon. Good about the headache, though. 
Andrea, we used to dtd every day before I was pregnant with Thomas. Then after he was born, I went on the pill and the libido disappeared. And then it got better when I came off the pill, and of course when we were ttc, we were doing it like rabbits, at least around o time. 
I think once I really start showing, he'll give me a break. But for right now, he still wants it at least every other day. And since it's been pretty good lately, that's alright with me. :)
Wow, sorry... tmi... guess I just felt like sharing. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... since were talking sex.. you know all me and dh havent dtd yet.. waiting till the 12 week point.. i know sex wont and doesnt cause mc's i just dont want a freak out session with spotting after.. so a few more weeks.. well really only one.. lol

No plans here for today, need to renew my license since im turning 25.. blah thats all for today.. get the mail.. lol fun fun.. hope you all have a good day today..

cass & stacey-hope your both doing well..


----------



## babydustcass

hey perty ladies!
How is everyone?

Had a busy weekend with a show, but now back to the flow of normal work and decided that I am just gonna get on with what I want to and not worry too much about the other work that doesnt really matter. At the end of the day, the people nagging me about the work (nice nagging lol) aren't going to be put out by me taking my time, doing a better job and looking after myself in the process. 

I weighed myself yesterday and cant believe I have put on 26lb from the start of the pregnancy!! OH gee! I weighted this much at the end of my pregnancy with George so i think I am gonna be a mammoth at the end of this one lol 

I am wondering if anyone else is having trouble telling themselves to stop buying and then doing the total opposite... i think i have a girl clothes addiction! Im even preordering clothes that arent in bloody stock..... PROBLEM! :) ahaa love it really. 

OH has changed his work shifts now, hes going to be working afternoons-late evenings and so he will be here in the day to help me more with postal runs, packing orders and also taking George to the childminders... sooo happy about his work change as George starts nursery in 4/5 weeks and its a little further than my usual short walk to the childminders, now he will be able to take him to nursery in the morning and I wont have to rush around in the morning trying to get him there on time. Instead I just have to get up, get him ready and then take it easy woohoo!

I am 25 week today! I know I keep saying it but I really cannot believe how fast this is all going. OH was laughing at me for getting ready so early on, but I dont think we'd have been prepared in time for baby if i hadnt started getting at least some of the stuff so early on! Now I think I am really done with clothes shopping hehe at least for the first 0-6 months. I am waiting 'responsibily' for the end of summer sales to see what they have in 6-9m, we have a couple of bits from the NEXT sale but truthfully there wasnt much I liked. Maybe its because I dont want her to get that big hehe I want her to remain a baby baby for as long as possible and all these grown up clothes they make for our little girls are just not what I am looking for. I want a little girl not a little woman lol


----------



## DrGomps

bump pic cassie!! I LOVED buying little girl clothes too!! The problem is, so does everyone else!! Josephine has SO much clothes&#8230;most of it new too!! So yeah, I stopped buying it!! I am sure we will get tons more too at our second shower!! I didn't even register for clothes because people just love to give it to you!! :D 

Jen, I used to Love DTD and had a crazy libido&#8230;now when I O I get funky cramps so I am not as into it&#8230;

Sorry about the headache vicki, normal though. I get them all the time!!

Stacey, how are you today hun?

Sarah, are where have you been??


----------



## lilrojo

I too have been getting headaches.. ugh they sometimes go away after drinking water, so probably dehyrdated most of the time.. 

Anyone else watching bachelor pad.. :) love it..


----------



## babydustcass

we need more water Logan so drink up! :D x


----------



## DrGomps

going to watch the episode tonight...so excited for bachelor pad!! guilty pleasure...definitely!! 

And yes, stay hydrated ladies!!


----------



## lilrojo

ha yeah i def know when i need to drink more water.. supposed to beautiful out today... high of 72.. cool for summer but great.. :) cant wait to get out and enjoy.. going today to renew my license... slacked off yesterday and didnt.. but will today.. have too..

Happy Birthday Jen.. hope you have a great day... :)

Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Cassie!! Good to hear from you. Happy 25 weeks! Where's the pic? :) Glad OH is going to be able to help out. Hehe if I knew I were having a girl, I'd have the same buying problem... girl clothes are just so precious, and after having a boy, you just can't resist all the pink and the ribbons and the lace and the dresses and the tights... and the _tiny patent leather mary janes!! _(See? I'd definitely have a problem, too!) It's a good thing I'm team green. :)

I think my headaches have been largely from dehydration, too. I know I've been dehydrated lately because I haven't been drinking ANY water. Mostly pop. Ugh. I need to remedy that. 
Haven't watched Bachelor Pad yet. Last night after we came back from the water park, ds was still up and we were all watching tv together, so we ended up watching a thing on pbs about the comics on the ed sullivan show. So funny. 

So here's a weird question. We've all seen on TV when the pregnant lady just cries hysterically for no reason... Have any of you done that? It happened to me last night, at a very inopportune time, and it was completely involuntary. My face just screwed up into a crying face and the tears started flowing. And dh is like, what's wrong? And I'm laughing through the crying and I'm like, nothing's wrong, I'm fine. It was so weird. It freaked me out. What the heck? 

The mom of the kids I babysit texted me this morning and they're not coming today because the little girl is sick. So I get the day off!! Woohoo!! We've got some running around to do and then we're going to go out to lunch and pick up a dq cake. Yay!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks Logan! 
Nice new vacation ticker, btw!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha thanks.. I felt bad taking down my memorial tickers, but if the next scan goes good then its time to move on.. i will never forget, dont need a constant reminder.. :( 

Love counting down to fun things.. :) like vacation.. and my scan.. lol T minus 8 days.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for fun things!! 8 days 'til yours and 9 days 'til mine!! I'm sure both our beautiful babies are just fine! 

And with that, I have to get off here. I have so much to do today and I'm not accomplishing anything!! BnB just sucks me in!!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. i think it sucks us all in.. have a fun day and a great cake.. yummy.. maybe i should get a dq cake.. sounds delish.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

isn't it your birthday Logan??? 

Can't wait until your scans...just 5 days until my 3D one!! :D


----------



## sspencer99

hiya guys soz ive been mia 
its just been madness im in the middle of all the riots its not a good time atm 

aniversry was great 

happy birthday jen 
and logan if its urs too 

xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

andrea-no mine is on friday, the 12th....

stacey-stay safe hun.. hope things settle down


----------



## DrGomps

is it Jen's today then?? 

Stacey, stay safe!!

its pouring like mad here...its crazy!!! DH stopped by on his way back from errands because he didn't have an umbrella so I made him one out of a biohazard bag!! LOL!! I will post pics in a sec...so funny!!


----------



## DrGomps

Hehehe...he looks like a kkk member or something.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2655.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

also, here is a cute full family shot of us relaxing last sunday night!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2640.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It's been raining here since yesterday, non-stop!

The pic w/ your DH is too funny!! :haha: And lovin' the family shot! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe yes it's my bday. :)
Riots? What's going on? I never watch the news anymore... I heard randomly someone on the radio say something about "pray for London" but I didn't know if they meant London, England or London, Kentucky or a _person_ named London... ???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here's an interesting article about sharing the big news: 
https://healthland.time.com/2011/08...ebook-welcomes-unborn-babies-to-social-media/
Sort of glad I've deactivated my facebook for the moment, so I can avoid making that decision of when to post or not... I might say something on my (non-pregnancy) blog fairly soon. But most of the people who read that already know anyway. :)


----------



## lilrojo

All of our family knows.. like immediate family but no one else yet.. waiting till past my 12 week scan.. so excited its coming up fast.. :)

Hope your having a nice night all.. we played outside and went for a walk to the park.. cuz its so nice out.. very cool and can finally have the windows open.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Happy Birthday Jen !!!!! :flower:

Andrea love the pics - and u still have ur belly stud in?
My friend who just had the twins made me take mine out 3 weeks ago she was horrified I still had it in, she took hers out when she was ttc and she *still* has a really bad stretch mark in the shape of a star there now, and thats her only stretch mark !!

I was going to leave mine in and sure it doesn't happen to everyone but thought not, just incase ! 

Stace hope ur ok, it's SO scary !! They have all gone nuts !! Couldn't believe it when someone told me to put sky news on the other night me and oh were transfixed!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, my belly bar is a maternity one and put it in recently...it says "its a girl" on it and has bioflex...meaning it has room for my tummy to expand. 

Jen...wow you have been living under a rock hun!! Love that article...so I added Josephine to my Facebook page as expected:child hehe. 



https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/17/z4e4289086a428.gif


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Morning Ladies!! :hi:

Stacey & Vicki, what are all the riots for? I tried googling it, but nothing useful is coming back..

My alarm went off this morning, so I popped my thermometer in my mouth & next thing I know, it's an hour later & my thermometer is still in my mouth :haha: I thought that was pretty funny.. :haha:

How is everyone??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had a belly ring before getting pregnant with Thomas... I don't remember if I took it out right before I got pregnant or after... I wonder if having a navel piercing has anything to do with stretchmarks... 'cause that's where mine are, right around my belly button. I haven't had anything in there for over four years and I doubt I could get anything in there now without a LOT of pain, but I still have a visible hole on top. 

Ysa, sounds like something I would do. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and start to take my socks off and then I wake up later with a sock in my hand. :dohh: 

It's only going to be in the 70s today and tomorrow. Feels like fall is on the way. I love it! But we are stuck at home today, since my car is still acting funny. DH looked at it last night and he has a few theories but it's harder to tell on newer cars. So he'll probably look at it more tonight. It's a good thing I don't have anywhere I need to go until Friday. Plus it forces me to do all the housework I've been avoiding. 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all having a good day.. one more week till my appt wahoo.. one more week till im 12.. then a week later 2nd tri.. wahoo.. cant wait..

Ysa-thats funny..

Jen-hope your dh can fix your care..

Andrea-HAPPY 28 WEEKS!! Time is flying..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just can't believe we are almost 2nd tri. This pregnancy is going so fast... I feel like I'm barely even getting to sit back and enjoy being pregnant. I mean, I am... but I expected to enjoy it like a nice relaxing boat ride or an entire season of a good tv show. This is going more like a ride on the subway or a commercial! I still have days where I forget I'm pregnant. I feel like I just found out yesterday. And in 11 days I will be 13 weeks pregnant. Insanity.


----------



## lilrojo

I know what you mean jen.. I feel its flying by too.. maybe its the fact were more busy and have a kid already that is making it go so much faster.. idk.. or being on here.. haha i feel somedays though its dragging.. like now.. i just want next week to be here already.. :) so i can peek at my peanut..

Cant believe on friday i will be 25.. seems like time all together is going by faster..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It really is. Haha but the time between now and my appt is dragging, too!!! I mean, it's like five weeks between the last appt and this next one. 
I hate to think that in the future, they'll be even further apart. 
I just looked at my pregnancy journal from before and it looks like I went about every month until 30 weeks and then I started going every two weeks. That's okay, if I won't have to wait longer than a month between visits. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

yeah i think you go pretty much every 4 weeks.. like 12-16-20-24-28 etc.. lol.. then every two.. then here its every week once you get up there farther..


----------



## Traskey

Happy Lime day Logan!

Happy 28 weeks Andrea!


----------



## QueenVic

Aww thats cute Andrea, I was thinking of getting one but after seeing krisitin (who didnt have anything in let alone a pregnancy bar) I changed my mind!
p.s - Happy 28 weeks !!!! Flying by now! 

Jen - it well could be that, I was quite shocked, I could still get the scars though as I had mine in for the first 14 weeks & she didn't have hers in at all! It must be the scar tissue or the holes that causes it :shrug: god knows...

Logan - Happy 11 weeks, wow 1 week to goooooo !!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies 

jen i have no idea what the riots have been about they started because a man got shot to death by the police 

then they went nuts people were looting and setting fires to homes and shops i went to have a look and ended up being chased stopped and searched by riot ploice it wernt the best experiance but they have to treat everyone as a suspect 

the worst hit which is 10 mins from me was croydon 

see if you can google croydon riots xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Stacey. I googled it last night and found out just what you told me-- that some minor incident sparked this insane rioting and protesting and who knows what else. I saw Croydon in the article and thought I'd heard you mention it before. 
Stay safe. :hugs: 
How is everyone doing today? 
LO is grumpy... again... still recovering from our three days of fun, I guess. And dh says not to take the car anywhere until we at least get a new battery, which probably won't be until Saturday or Sunday. Argh. I hate not being able to go anywhere. :(


----------



## sspencer99

ohh jen whats wrong with the car?? 

i know its all nuts this rioting im not for it or against it people are doing all for different reasons 

so i think im maybe 6dpo already and again not confident for this this month :(


----------



## DrGomps

wow, stacey, how scary to be searched by the police. 

I wish my pregnancy was flying....time seems to be going slower now. :( But 3D scan in 3 days! :yipee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay for the 3D scan Andrea! And I never told you 'happy 28 weeks'! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- be hopeful!! Any symptoms yet? I think this could be your cycle because you had your anni and you were just happy and stuff... Idk. I hope this is it. :dust: 
My car has been not wanting to start. And it was doing this thing where it made a rumbly noise underneath when I was just sitting still, but dh said that stops if he turns off the a/c. :shrug: He thinks it needs a new battery and there may be something else wrong, too. :( My poor Marta is sick!! 
Oh, and it stinks EXTRA not being able to go anywhere because I got a little money for my birthday AND another $10 gift from Kohl's. And I want to go spend it!!! Would you believe I still haven't bought a new bra? My poor boobies. It's no wonder they hurt so bad. But I can't take Thomas with me to go bra shopping. Argh.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello ladies, just dropping in again. I miss having the internet at my house!! It's going to be at least another two weeks till I get it too :(

All registered with the doctors down here though, had an appointment with the midwife who was really lovely and friendly, and FINALLY got to hear baby's heartbeat at an appointment rather than my own doppler. It was really funny though because I had to keep apologising to the midwife as Dot kept kicking the doppler. No matter where she put it on my stomach, Dot would move and kick and punch it so it took ages to get a good read on her heartbeat. The midwife said 'my my, she's a VERY active baby' lol. Naughty girl already! Booking some antenatal classes this week too, so looking forward to that. Hope everyone is progressing well, we all seem to be doing pretty good, which is brilliant.

I think I'm actually 99 days away from my due date today... wow, double figures!!


----------



## DrGomps

awe, glad you got settled with a new midwife in your new area...hehehe...dot sounds funny...I had the same issue at the ER they were trying to listen to her heart and all they could get was her kicks and punching...but obviously she was fine!! :haha:


----------



## QueenVic

Ladies further along - do proper kicks actually feel uncomfortable ?

I def think I felt pickle this morning about 3 times in a row like faint bubbles/pulsing in my belly, ahhhh I hope it was I really want to feel something as I don't have my bump yet !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki, I didn't feel proper kicks 'til I was around 20 weeks, but I didn't think they felt uncomfortable until much further on-- maybe 30 weeks and beyond. At 17 weeks, I think pulsing/bubbling is probably an apt description. Yay!! I remember feeling "flutters" around that time but not knowing until later that those were baby moving. :)
Do you have a nickname for the baby? 

Rachel-- yay for being under 100 days left! Dot will be here SO soon!! I love how she's kicking and punching the doppler. 
I love how babies seem to develop such personality before they're born. I feel like Dot and Josephine have these distinct little personalities... it's amazing. I certainly felt that way about ds, too. I already felt like I _knew_ him before he was born, you know? Can't wait to feel that with this one... but I wonder if staying team green will hinder that a little...


----------



## DrGomps

vicki...they can...or just weird...fx'd you are feeling your little one!! I love that you call it pickle!! :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

and vicki I felt proper movement @ 18 weeks...so could be!! :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

Awww I love all this baby talk 

No symptoms for me and I have given up giving up smoking 
X


----------



## DrGomps

Soon this entire TTC group will be a pregnancy/parenting group!! :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know.. only 3 of us left! surprised it hasn't already been moved over the the pregnancy group section


----------



## babydustcass

dammmm.... ive gained 26 pounds... thus far :D! This is what i weighed at the end of my pregnancy with George lol, im not looking at it as a bad thing, i know my body has changed/ metabolism slowed since I had George but dang!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cassie, bump pic please!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, Cassie, where's the bump pic? 
I am surprised that they haven't moved us over, but I think it's nice that they haven't. It's like, we're sticking together until all of us are pregnant!! So as a group, we're still ttc. :)
Yay, Stacey, for no more smoking!! Woohoo!! It's time to get that bun in that oven!! 
Vicki-- pickle!! How did I miss that? :dohh: I don't know what I thought you were talking about. I thought maybe it was a case of bad autocorrect or something. Or maybe I just misread it 'cause I tend to have pickles on the brain. Anyway, I love it!!


----------



## DrGomps

hehhe...pickles yum...

Cassie I think I've gained 30 so...yeah...I want to see your bump!! :brat:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. glad i didnt miss too much.. :) My laptop wasnt working so had to take it in to get fixed.. luckily wasnt anything too serious.. :) 

I will catch up more tomorrow.. as im tired.. been a long day.. 

Stay safe Stacey..

Vicki-anyday now you will feel distinct kicks.. :)

Cass-bump pic..

Rachel-hope you get your internet soon.. we miss you

Ysa-fxed for you

Jen-sorry about your car.. hope you get it fixed soon..

Andrea-hope your doing well

AFM-has been a long day and im tired.. been running around doing things.. had bad cramping but was just gas.. terrible.. lol.. tmi.. but anywhoo.. will catch up properly tomorrow.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ohhh the gas. :rofl: It hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

see my OPK's getting darker! :happydance: CD7 & 8 OPKs.. It's got to be cause the Soy.. I think I'll actually O before CD20! :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I can see the lines on the last couple without even enlarging the pic-- definitely getting there!! :wohoo:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wohoo: I think this time next week, I should be O'ing or maybe already O'd! :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all doing well..

Im great my sis. had her baby this morning so now i share my bday with a beautiful baby girl... :) plans are to go see them sometime, grocery shop... and have cake later with my family, cept my sis and her hubby.. 

hope you all have a great day.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, congrats to your sis & her new LO :)


----------



## DrGomps

wow, logan, how awesome to share your birthday with your niece!!

Ysatis, definitely see it!! Fx'ed you O sooner!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!!!! What's the baby's name? 
Enjoy your cake!!


----------



## sept10

Hello Ladies...sorry i've been MIA...had a crazy few weeks!!
Glad to hear everyone is doing well...almost 12 weeks Logan / Jen can you believe it!!

Stacey - sorry bout the riots hun, saw a picture of croydon in the paper and it looked like a war zone!!!!!!

well we are moving along nicely - have a preggo shape belly...a few people at work have noticed and asked if i'm pregnant - and i'm only 16 weeks - think i'm gonna be huge!!! have some evergy back and went swimming which felt great and started a pilates class on wednesday so all good at the moment...still a little tired from time time....

Ysa/Stacey - goodluck this cycle...you'll be next!!

Andrea - love the family bump pic!!!


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: sarah, i want to see your bump!! glad everything is progressing nicely!! Soon you will feel movement!! :yipee:


----------



## lilrojo

her name is crissa.... and she is just wonderful:)


----------



## DrGomps

You are making me want my baby!! think I have been getting some BH today...body's getting ready!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry andrea.. i want mine too.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Me three!! 
I just can't wait. I know life is going to be so different. I miss having a baby so much. Hehe I know it's not the same, but I've been cuddling with the puppy and carrying her around... She's about the same weight with a little more hair. :)
Logan, you're lucky that you have a baby to go visit. I don't even know anyone right now who has a little baby I can run away with... my cousin's baby is ten months... not so cuddly anymore... all she wants to do is stand up and make you walk around with her. That's an exhausting time, I remember. :)
I used to say I was going to steal her baby, but I don't have to now. I can wait. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. jen yeah its nice.. makes me want mine even more.. my gut say a boy for me.. but we will see...

cant wait for bed im so tired.. been such a long day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just don't know what my gut says... I'll say "he" for a few days and really feel like it's a boy, and then I'll get stuck on the "she" for a week... I can't help hoping for a girl. 
It's gonna be really hard for me to get through this next appointment without changing my mind. But once I do, I think I'll be good until the next one. 
Hehe can you imagine me calling in between my 12 and 16 week appointments? "Hi, I just decided I changed my mind and I want to know the sex of my baby.... NO! WAIT! Stop! Don't tell me. I changed my mind again.... Okay, just tell me this... Is it a girl? NOOOOO!!! I don't wanna know!!!... But is it?"


----------



## sept10

Hopefully picture of my 16 week bump attached!!

Oh and SIL just had her baby last night...Theodore Arthur 9Lb 8oz
 



Attached Files:







Bump 4.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilrojo

awww.. your nephew and my niece were born on the same day, sarah.. congrats to them.. my sis had a baby girl named crissa she was a big baby too at 9lbs 4oz.. ouch

cute bump

Im set on it jen.. but you dont have to be.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, Auntie Sarah!! Beautiful bump!! 

Hehe Logan, I'm set on it, too. It's just not coming as easily for me!! But I know it will be worth it in the end. And if this pregnancy keeps going as fast as it is now, we will know in no time!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah, we didn't see a nub shot from you, did we? I can't remember... but just going by bump alone, I'd say boy... Plus we have more girls here so far and we need some boys to balance it out! :)


----------



## QueenVic

Aww cute bump Sarah!

Congratulations Auntie Logan and Auntie Sarah wow all these 9lbs babies....OUCH... :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

yeah my sister is tiny too.. never would have expected.. she did it all natural.. she got to the hospital at 9.5 cm.. so no time for drugs.. its her 3rd baby though.. so dont be too scared, 1st timers.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, she's quite a woman!! Good for her!! 
But I'll take my c-section, thank you very much. :)


----------



## DrGomps

wow, 9 lber!! :shock:

Sarah, great bump!! Do you have a gut feeling about what the sex is??

today is my 3D scan!! SO excited!!


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with your scan today Andrea, can't wait to see your pics.

Hi everyone, i've been keeping up with your posts but not a lot going on with me so didn't write. Just waiting. I start de-regging in just over a week (day 21) with the nasal sprays. That will shut down my ovaries and stop me making eggs. Then it's a 3 week wait until the injections. Egg collection is looking around 26 September. 

I can't believe how far Jen and Logan are already and the rest of you are either in, or heading to third tri :wohoo: 

Stacey and Ysa, fingers crossed for you this cycle :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck at your scan andrea... cant wait to see how much she has changed since the last one.. :)

Jen-i plan to go all natural this time around.. but not ruling meds out.. 

Tracey-thanks so much.. i cant believe it either... sept. isnt too far away.. you will have your bfp in no time..

Jen happy 12 weeks.. hun yay.. :)

AFM-I cant believe only 3 days left until my scan.. want it here so bad.. just need to see all is okay.. :) then i can get ready for vacation...

Stacey & Ysa-keeping my fxed for you both..

Oh and yay for being under 200 days now.. :)


----------



## Traskey

Jen, happy 12 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, ladies!! It's going so fast!! 
Yay for under 200 days!!


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry to leave you hanging hehe! Have only just got a minute to nip online

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF2755-1.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, look at your beautiful bump!! Gorgeous!! How are you feeling?


----------



## lilrojo

Wonderful bump pic cassie :)


----------



## DrGomps

lovely bump cassie!!

Tracey...the word deregging sounds so weird...so excited for you!! Hopefully Ysatis and Stacey will also get their :bfp:'s and you can go through the first trimester together!! :thumbup:

I had my scan...alot of you saw this in my journal, but thought I'd share it here too...here is my beautiful daughter who is measuring a week ahead!! Maybe I will get an october baby...a bit worried because she has her daddies enormous head!! Ugh!!! 

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_11.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_10.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_9.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_5.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_8.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_3.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_4.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_27.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_25.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_24.jpg


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_21.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/3DIMAGINGSERVICES_23.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khDtEiQUEtE


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, the pics are lovely & I love the video!!


----------



## QueenVic

Oh my god Andrea that is amazing !!

She is soooooo adorable :baby:

Impressive bump cass :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea look at her gorgeous little mouth and beautiful nose! I'm about to book a 3D scan too, soooooo excited!!


----------



## QueenVic

They don't do any private or 3D scans here :cry:

Maybe I can get one the next time we're in Spain, hmm....


----------



## babydustcass

Where are u vic?

Thanks ladies for the comments about bump! I'm a waddle walker now lmao
I'm great thank you Jen, feeling tired again though! 
How is everyone? Xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 26 weeks cassie.. :)

How are you all doing today.. hope your all well..

I cant wait, 2 days away from my 12 week scan.. :) Just want it to be here already.. so i know 100 percent all is okay.. then i can focus on vacation... yay


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I feel like crap today. It seems like my stomach hurts like crazy if I eat anything just slightly out of the ordinary. Yesterday I had hot dog shoppe... mmm... and since last night I am in so much pain. :( Totally NOT worth it. 
Had a dr's appt this morning and he was like, well, between your pulmonary specialist and your ob... unless you get sick, you don't really need to see us again until the baby's born. So that's fine with me. :thumbup: 
I MUST go grocery shopping today, so of course it's pouring down rain and likely to do it all day. Grrr. 
Logan, yay! Almost scan day!!


----------



## truthbtold

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ugh. I feel like crap today. It seems like my stomach hurts like crazy if I eat anything just slightly out of the ordinary. Yesterday I had hot dog shoppe... mmm... and since last night I am in so much pain. :( Totally NOT worth it.
> Had a dr's appt this morning and he was like, well, between your pulmonary specialist and your ob... unless you get sick, you don't really need to see us again until the baby's born. So that's fine with me. :thumbup:
> I MUST go grocery shopping today, so of course it's pouring down rain and likely to do it all day. Grrr.
> Logan, yay! Almost scan day!!

Welcome to the second trimester, I no bnb says 14 weeks but most other website forums say 12.


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: Ericka...almost halfway there!! :happydance:

Jen, hope you feel better...I am feeling pretty pooped today, just want to sleep...almost through the day though!! :D


----------



## sept10

Gorgeous Pictures Andrea!!

Vic - where in the UK are you? Here all the hospitals seem to offer private 3d scans, my local hospital will do it from £60. Theres loads of other smaller clinic places aswell all around liverpool/warrington/manchester that do scans....no need to go all the way to spain!

We haven't decided whether to have one or not...might wait and see how we feel closer to the time. right now i'm really excited about midwife tomorrow to hear babys heart beat and after that its countdown to 20week scan on the 9th of september and waiting to feel baby move!!!


----------



## truthbtold

I'm finally home from work and get to see your great pics Andrea. There awesome.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies :hi: how's everyone? I'm on CD12 & getting closer to O date! last OPK was at 4:30.. will take one again probably around 8:30-9pm, if I can hold out that long!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Ysa!! Getting close, aren't you? Yay... keep up the hard work!! :winkwink:
Interesting that hospitals will do private 3d scans in the UK... as far as I know, you have to go to a separate place here in the states, or at least in my local area. I'm sort of on the fence about a private scan right now, but I wouldn't even know where to go... 
Good luck tomorrow, Sarah!! I'm sure you'll be feeling flutters soon! 
Yeah, I really feel like I fit more in 2nd tri, but :shrug: I sort of feel like a lady without a forum right now. In 1st tri, it's all pregnancy announcements and early scans and bleeding worries... I'm over it. :shrug: Two more weeks and I'll be "official." :)


----------



## lilrojo

I know what you mean Jen.. 1st tri forum boards are too much worry.. but i guess we were there once where we worried alot.. so happy for you to be 12 weeks and me so close.. cant wait for our feb babies are born.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Ladies :coffee:

I'm not on the mainland I'm in Jersey! You would think they would do it here wouldn't you but no :nope:

We're in Spain in a couple of months anyway and I know they have clinics there so will try and book something - that way Mum can come she'll love that :thumbup:

I feel really pukey again today not sure why... maybe I ate too much yesterday! :haha:

Ysa good luck, won't be long !!!


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Ysa, looking good so far!


----------



## DrGomps

looking great ysatis!! Logan & Jen, I felt sort of over the first trimester boards too around 12 weeks...especially after the scan...you have met all the hurdles and past the fear...you could always move over early...I felt over the 2nd trimester too around 25/26 weeks...you know the sex, you've felt movement, reached v day...not really any more milestones...3rd trimester is wild...in the bumps thread people are showing post partum bumps and pics of babies!! I want my baby so bad!! Trying to be patient...just getting excited!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. tomorrow to me is my milestone day.. cant believe im already 12 weeks tomorrow.. yay cant wait.. scan in the am and maybe shoppin in the afternoon.. :)

Hope your all having a nice day today.. wish it was friday aleady

good luck ysa


----------



## DrGomps

Jen and Logan are you going to announce it this week??


----------



## lilrojo

I dont think I will do an official annoucement on fb or anything.. if someone says something to me i wont care anymore.. but most of my family knows told them at 9 weeks so dont really have anyone to annoucne it too.. lol


----------



## Ineedabfp

I wish I was as lucky I want,a bfp so bad it hurts I have 1 already but havent been preggers in 6yrs docs say nothings wrong idk wat to do


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey hun, :hi: how long have you been TTC for? i know, it's tough.. :hugs: we'll all get there eventually!


----------



## DrGomps

ineedabfp, you have been trying for 6 years?? You should seek the attention of another doctor who will listen to you if thats the case...after 1 year doctors should listen and test you for fertility problems.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We really don't have anyone left to tell either... I guess I have a couple aunts and uncles who escaped the telling frenzy of my parents... and it follows that there are probably several cousins... but they'll find out next time they see me, I suppose, since it won't be much longer before I'm showing. 
I might have done a fb announcement after this next scan, but I deactivated my account. I might start talking about it openly on my regular blog, but I doubt I'll "announce" it. 
Look how anticlimactic it turned out to be, huh? :)


----------



## truthbtold

I am 19 weeks and still havent made an announcement to family (except mom and grandma) or friends except my bff. I just plan to show up at thanksgiving as big as the turkey lol. 

Welcome Ineedabfp! I hope you get one soon.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka, I wish I could do that (not tell anyone till I was huge!) I'd love to see their faces :haha: come on :bfp: maybe I will do that!


----------



## truthbtold

lol Ysa, I have been hiding out in the house most of the summer.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys soz been Mia 
Just Popping in to say hi 
Hope ur all doing well xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Stacey, how you doing? 

Ericka, that's so funny. I can just picture it. :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sspencer99 said:


> Hey guys soz been Mia
> Just Popping in to say hi
> Hope ur all doing well xx

been missing you! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi stacey.. have things calmed down over there yet.. 

Fxed for a bfp for all of you still waiting.. Stacey, Ysa, and Tracey.. :)

Ineedabfp-I agree if you have been trying for over a yr go see a dr and make sure all is okay fertility wise.. and welcome to our group.. were pretty tight knit group and are all super great.. :)

Dont know where i would be without all of you ladies.. 

I just completely wanted to celebrate this pregnancy.. which was hard at first so we waited telling ppl till i was a bit over 9 weeks.. fxed all keeps going well..

anyone see whats up with my tickers.. they arent showing up on my computer.. lol


----------



## QueenVic

Logan they've just completely disappeared :shrug:

p.s - GOOD LUCK TOMORROW !!!! So excited for u !!

I simply cannnnnnnnot wait for my next scan I am getting SO impatient, just want to know that everythings ok.... and of course the sex :winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hm. They aren't showing up on mine either... are they still there when you go to edit your sig?


----------



## lilrojo

Yours are showing up.. and mine show up on different threads but just not this one.. hmmm strange..

Thanks vicki.. im excited too.. cant wait to see my peanut..

Hmm now they are back... strange.. must have been a fluke.. who knows.. lol


----------



## truthbtold

I can see them now Logan!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki...when is your scan again?? So exciting!! DO you have a feeling either way what it is??

:hi: Stacey..how are you feeling this cycle?? 

Logan, its weird I can see your sig in some of your posts but not others...:shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

wow...Ericka almost halfway there!!


----------



## truthbtold

I know I am so nervous!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

truthbtold said:


> I know I am so nervous!

have you guys decided on a name yet?


----------



## truthbtold

DH says its Rohan lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i like Rohan, I've only met 1 or 2 Rohan's, so not common at all.. i like it! :)


----------



## sept10

Heard babys heartbeat at the MWs today!! It was 140..baby kept moving around though so MW was chasing it round to keep the heartbeat going....MW assistant reckoned it sounded like a boys heartbeat....not sure how you can tell though!!


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea I'm really not sure...

At first I had a feeling it _might_ be a girl but I think thats just because I'm quite a girly girl & just pictured it being a girl.. and now lately I'm leaning more towards boy...

So basically no :haha: 

Scan is 2 weeks tomorrow!

Ericka how have u been feeling? Felt any movement yet ?

Sarah it's amazing isn't it ! Pickles hb is always between 140-150ish

P.s - Not sure if I mentioned to u ladies that we got a new car at the weekend !! whoop, and the boot is HUGE so should be fine with any pram, lol


----------



## sept10

Vic - didn't realise you were in Jersey, terrible whats in the news latley there!!

It is amazing hearing the heartbeat - especially cause i haven't felt movement yet!! 140 - 150 i believe that predicts you a girl...are you gonna find out???


----------



## FloridaGirl21

vic, when you said 'jersey' the other day, i thought you were here.. cause there is a 'New Jersey' here & a lot of people just say 'jersey'.. :dohh:

can't believe you ladies are so far! (sarah & vic) geesh, times flying


----------



## QueenVic

It's shocking... things like that just don't happen here.. it's very sad 

Yes I cannot wait to find out !!! Are u ??

Ysa - I thought that might confuse some ppl!


----------



## sept10

No we are gonna wait and have a surprise.....i love all the guessing and the weird old wifes tale......hmm your craving bread, your pillow faces north, your bump is pear shaped...yep defo a boy......then it turns out to be wrong....haha.....love them!!


----------



## DrGomps

the heartrate isn't very accurate...its always higher early on and slows down as baby gets bigger...~9 weeks Josephines was ~ 165...slowed down to 150 around 14-15 weeks and 145 ~ 18-20 weeks and now is around 135 when she is resting and 145 when she is awake and kicking...

Ericka, I like Rohan..makes me think of LOTR!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

> vic, when you said 'jersey' the other day, i thought you were here.. cause there is a 'New Jersey' here & a lot of people just say 'jersey'..

 Actually we call it dirty jersey!! :rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: the only reason i know anything about it, is cause of Jersey Shore (the TV show).. And yes, I'd call it that too if most there are like the people on that show.. used to watch it religously, not anymore tho, they're gross


----------



## QueenVic

God no, this Jersey is VERY different, lol


----------



## truthbtold

Vic, I can get a ton of movement after anything sweet or LO seems to hate when my bladder gets too full and I take my time emptying it. What about you? 

Im so glad you ladies like Rohan I have been on the fence about it but I cant go back on my word. I gave DH total control.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, if I gave DH total control, he'd go with Jesse James (the outlaw), or Waylan (waylan jennings - country singer).. so that could never happen! hehe, but I really do like Rohan <3


----------



## truthbtold

I named my other two boys so figured I share lol I'm shocked he didn't finally go with a Jr. But I guess his obsession with Bob Marley made him choose Rohan that's one of his sons name. Dh wanted to name our second son Marley but I felt it was too feminine. So we went with Marcel.


----------



## QueenVic

Aww thats lovely - to be honest I have only felt pickle for definite a few times!

and that is when I am sitting down and it's fairly quiet, hope to start feeling more soon :thumbup:


----------



## truthbtold

You will give it to week 20


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa-I watch Jersey Shore.. lol.. they are gross but maybe thats why im into it.. lol to see what those weirdos are doing..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, yeah, i watched the first 2 seasons and then got tired of it. sex w/ diff people every night & drunk all the time, so i just stopped watching it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, I missed so much!! 

Sarah, so you're staying Team Green with us? 

I feel like we need a group calendar to keep track of everyone's appointments, milestones, house moving, birthdays, anniversaries, etc. Sometimes I write your appts down on my calendar so I don't forget to wish you luck and say a little prayer and then check in to see how it went. :)
I've never watched Jersey Shore. I feel like that's probably for the best. :) But I call New Jersey "The Armpit of America." Think about it. Geographically, if New England is an arm and Florida is a leg, NJ is right there in the armpit. And it stinks. :haha: No one lives there because they want to. People live in New Jersey to be close to New York. It's the only place I've been where they actually charge you to leave. They want to keep you, but they have nothing to tantalize you. Oh, except that you don't have to pump your own gas. :shrug: 
It's not that I hate New Jersey. I just... only go there to be close to New York. :)

So what is happening in Jersey (UK)? 
Vicki, why do I think you're having a girl? Did we see a nub shot? 

How do you pronounce Rohan? Is it Row-han? Or like Rowen? I've never heard of it... Reminds me of Lindsay Lohan. :shrug: 

Kids left around 6:30... and once again, they didn't pay me. :( It's not like they're stiffing me, but they don't have money unless it's right after payday. I can certainly understand, but there have been other times when they had a miscommunication and he thought she would and she thought he would... They said they'd pay me Friday, which is fine... but we really need the money right now, what with the car repairs. I had to buy a belt and a pulley yesterday, so that brings the total to $150. And dh ran up the cell phone bill somehow... he makes me crazy. He uses the internet even though he doesn't have a data plan. I don't even know what he does... the one time, he was _emailing_ pics to his brother. I was like, duh. You don't have to email them. You can just mms them for like $.20 each. Sheesh. 
Anyway, kiddos are gone and my kiddo is in bed and I am going to sit my butt on the couch with my feet up and watch TV for the rest of the night. I think Take the Money and Run is on tonight. My new favorite. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. Sorry you missed so much.. I agree we should have a page that lists everything.. so everyone tell me everything and i will do it.. :)

Jersery Shore... yeah its gross.. everyone is drunk and sex w/ diff ppl then making them leave is disgusting but hey entertainment i guess...lol

Sorry about your car jen.. ugh money is annoying..


----------



## lilrojo

Okay so here we go:

Who's Who
Andrea EDD=Nov 2, 2011 :pink:
Rachel EDD=Nov 18, 2011 :pink:
Cassie EDD=Nov 21, 2011 :pink:
Ericka EDD=Jan 10, 2012 :blue:
Vicki EDD= Jan 15, 2012 :blue:
Sarah EDD=Jan 25, 2012 :yellow:
Jen EDD= Feb 26, 2012 :yellow:
Logan EDD=Feb 29 2012 :yellow:
Stacey EDD= April 28, 2012
Ysa EDD=
Tracey EDD=

Birthdays:cake:

Spoiler
Stacey- Feb 10
Ericka- Feb 14 
Tracey- Feb 25
Cassie- March 14
Ysa- March 28
Sarah- May 11
Rachel- May 12
Jen-August 9
Logan-August 12
Vicki- Sept. 14
Andrea- Sept. 16
 



Anniversaries

Spoiler
Logan-December 15 2007
Jen-- July 7 2007
Tracey- May 22, 2010
Andrea- August 22
Sarah- Sept 3
Vicki- April 4
Cassie-
Ysa- Feb 15 2008
Stacey- Aug 7 2010
Ericka- July 23
Rachel- March 23

Upcoming appts:

Spoiler
Wed. Aug 17th Logan 12 week scan
everything went well strong hb in the 150s
Thurs. Aug 18th Jen 12 week scan
Wed. Aug 24th Andrea-OB check
Wed Aug 24th Tracey-appt for ivf :)
Fri. Aug 26th Ericka-anatomy scan 
Wed. Aug 31st Vicki-scan
Sun Sept 4th-Rach 3d scan
Wed. Sept. 7th Rachel-30 week ob check
Fri. Sept 9th Sarah- anatomy scan
Tues Sept 13th Jen-ob checkup
Wed. Sept 14th Logan-ob check
Wed Sept 14th Andrea-ob checkup
Fri Sept. 16th Stacey-
Wed Oct 12th Logan-20wk anatomy scan
Wed Oct 12 Stacey-12 wk scan
Oct-Jen 20 wk anatomy scan


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay! we should get that on the first page so we know where it's at, at all times! my B-day is 3/28.. anniversary is 2/15/2008.. hopefully EDD will be 5/10/2012!! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

I hope that for you too.. :) Just need everyone to update me.. and then have cassie copy it to pg 1 and add it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Love it!! 
Our anniversary is 7/7/7. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys I'm ok not hopful at all this cycle no symptoms at all nuda 
I've started my new job and have to get up hr earlier than before which is killing me Dh kept grabbing me in my sleep I'm knackered az he's kept me up and it's put me in an effing bad mood I've been slamming cupboards to wake him up I'm going to tell him what a prick he was when we get home from work it's not fair on me 

I think we start our move on two weeks 

And not testing till af don't show which she will 

Have a good dAy all 

Login bday feb 10th 
Ani aug 7th 
Edd some time in the hopefully near future 

Xxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, Stacey, sorry you're having a rough day. How's the new job going? When you move, you'll be closer to work, won't you? 
I hope the :witch: stays away this time. 

Well, took last night off from any housework and just sat my butt on the couch. It was great. I'm considering doing the same thing today. :) I skipped a shower this morning and slept in and now I feel gross. But ds was up early with daddy, so hopefully that means a nap this afternoon. 
Can't wait to see my baby tomorrow!!


----------



## DrGomps

great idea Ladies about keeping track of everyone's b-days...due dates..scans etc...I don't have any more scans on the books...my B-day is 9-16 and my anniversary is 8-22. :D

LOL...Jersey shore..is such a trashy show..I think only one of them is actually from Jersey though...alot of them are from staten island..there is one of them which is from nearby where I live...its ridiculously trashy...I only watched part of season 1...I used to love flavor of love for the same reason! :haha:

Jen, sorry about all the bills...how much do you get paid for babysitting?? looking into the going rate for childcare...I think I want to see take the money and run one of these days...I feel like I am already behind of a lot of my shows such as the colbert report and the daily show...

regarding bachelor pad...

Spoiler
was anyone else disappointed that Gia left??? I HATE vienna and Kasey and think they are a perfectly terrible couple. It was sweet how ames left to be with Jackie. :D


----------



## lilrojo

Well I have my scan today... :) excited nervous and all.. lol

Andrea I wasnt actually she was a bit annoying to me.. lol.. and i agree with the cuteness... that was the best part of the episode.. :) and you dont need scan to be added to the appt list.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

EDD - 15/1/2012
Bday - 14/9
Anniversary (not wedding) - 4/4
Next Scan - 31/8

Good luck again Logan!

Jen - a polish man stabbed his family & 2 friends to death, 6 ppl altogether including 3 children under 6 !!
Nothing like that *ever* happens here !!

AFM - Had 5hrs on my feet at the studio today then a 2hr walk with a friend, in this heeeeeat !!! I am now shattered and a bit headachey so going to chill !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think we should add _all_ our appts. I have a hard time remembering but I hate to forget. 
I get usually $20 each time I babysit. Which works out to about $5/hr for two kids. I'm giving them a huge break because they're a nice family and I want to help them. And I give half of the $20 to missions anyway. So really for 3-4 hrs of babysitting, I'm making $10. Which makes it even more frustrating to me that they have a problem paying on time. One time they only gave me $30 for two times, but they were both times when the dad got off work early, so I was okay with it. Sigh. I mean, I can't complain because I didn't ask for more, but at a time when we could really use it, I wish they could at least pay on time. 
On a related note, I bought the parts for my car two days ago, and they are still sitting on the seat. Um, hello?? Dh needs to get his butt in gear.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my goodness, Vicki, how tragic. :(
5 hours on my feet would kill me right about now. Go rest! And drink lots of water!! 
Yesterday with the kids, suddenly my back started to really hurt and I realized I had been on my feet for awhile. My body sure lets me know when I need to slow down.


----------



## DrGomps

thats terrible about that family!

Vicki, our birthdays are super close together!! And not long until your scan!! 

My next OB appt is next wednesday..the 24th and then it will be every 2 weeks I think...


----------



## QueenVic

I should have guessed u were a virgo aswell andrea! :dohh:

Yeah I have eaten, drank loads of water and now vegging on couch waiting for OH to get home, early for a change !!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woohoo I like the idea of keeping track of all our dates :)

EDD - 18/11/11
Birthday - 12th of May
Anniversary - 23rd March (not wedding)

xxx


----------



## Traskey

Logan, Happy 12 weeks!!

Erika, Happy 17 weeks!!

Jen, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Vic, I saw that on the news, so tragic :(

Cass, fabulous bump pic

Ysa, Stacey, good luck for this cycle. 

Details for me:
Birthday 25th February
Ann 22 May 2010
EDD *sigh*

Next big thing for me. My drugs are being delivered tomorrow and I start them Monday. My next appointment is the 24th at OFU. Come on IVF baby, this old duffer has waited 22 months for this :coffee::baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, hang in there, old duffer. :winkwink: Yay for meds!! 
Wow, so many appointments in the next couple weeks. The STC is a-hoppin!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies,

EDD: 1/10/2012 
Birthday: 2/14 Valentines Day yay lol
Anniversary: Just passed 7/23
Anatomy Scan: 8/26


----------



## sept10

EDD: 25th Jan 2012
Next Scan: 9th Sept
Birthday: 11th May 
Anniversary: 3rd Sept (first wedding)

Swimming last night and pilates today....now going to lie on the sofa and try and concentrate on baby - come on baby Kick ME!!


----------



## babydustcass

Hey, when all the info is together ill paste to the first page :) 
my birthday is 14th March

I dont know of any other appointment dates yet... but will update when I do. Im sure ill have an Anti-D jab one come through soon..

Oh yeah that reminds me, how weird is this. I had a letter through this week to tell me my blodd tests came back and I am not immune to Rubella?! How strange, I had my MMRs when I was younger and I was immune when I had George almost 4 years ago. So i have to have another 2 MMR Jabs after I have the baby, one before leaving the hosp and another a month later. I have never heard of that before!


----------



## DrGomps

I also am not immune to rubella Cass, I guess it happens.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

??? That is the weirdest thing I've ever heard!! Did you have immunity and lose it, or just never got immune? Guess it's a good thing you didn't come into contact with anyone who has it. 
Hehe Sarah you need a "kick me" sign! 
In case I forgot, happy 26 weeks, Cassie!!


----------



## babydustcass

i guess i just lost immunity, as I was previously immune when I had George. Lucky Rubella is very rare, as it can be very serious if contracted in pregnancy. I doubt I will have come into contact with anyone carrying Rubella, but ill be extra careful from now on.


----------



## DrGomps

I had immunity to rubella when I started my program 3 years ago as well. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I found this on https://www.immunize.org/askexperts/experts_mmr.asp: 

If a woman's rubella test result shows she is "not immune" during a prenatal visit but she has 2 documented doses of MMR vaccine, does she need a third dose of MMR vaccine postpartum? 

CDC does not routinely recommend more than 2 doses of MMR vaccine. A negative serology after 2 documented doses probably represents a false negative (i.e., antibody titer too low to detect with commercial tests). If a person is found to have a negative serology after 2 documented doses of MMR, it is best to stop testing for rubella. CDC's recommendations for the use of MMR vaccine can be accessed at www.cdc.gov/mmwr/PDF/rr/rr4708.pdf 

Interesting.


----------



## lilrojo

Okay so i updated the list again.. said in my journal.. but everything went well at appt no scan as i would have to pay for it and they are expensive at the clinic and he didnt want to rack up a big bill.. hb was great in the 150s next appt sept 14th

Need to know cassie's anniversary :) and those who know genders.. rachel are you team pink.. and who is team green.. :) sarah i think..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie will be getting maaaaarrrrriiiieeeed soon!!!! :wedding: Right? :winkwink: 

Wow, Logan, Sept 14 is only four weeks away but it seems like FOREVER!!! And mine will probably be around the same time. Geesh. Can we wait that long? Will you get a scan then?


----------



## sspencer99

morning guys 
well you no me i gave in last nite and tested i had the faintest line ever 

so i tested again this morning 

its as clear as day im worried they could be evaps as from the same pack 

hope af dont come next week then we can all celebrate xxx
 



Attached Files:







test11.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG. Stace!!! I don't think that's an evap.. can't you just test with an frer so we don't have to wait till next week? :haha: Aww hunni, I'm so happy for you!! :hugs:

Hopefully I can join you so we can be bump buddies! :)


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx it was an frer from superdrugs 
It's was reply pink but not getting hopes up till I miss af xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Oh my god Stacey, thats definitely a :bfp: !!!! I have heard good things about the super drug!! Fx'ed it gets darker!! Sticky :dust: Evaps usually don't have color and it would be hard to have 2 evaps that bright!! Chances are your eggo is preggo!! When is the :witch: due??


----------



## QueenVic

lol @ Andreas 'the super drug' :rofl:

Stacey that is a definite line !!!
Get a clearblue digitial we wanna knoooooooow !!!! :happydance:

FX'd for u, so excited !!


----------



## QueenVic

Where have all our sigs gone ??

Logan so glad appointment went well, I thought u were getting a scan! Poo.... but ur next appointment is my bday YAY !! :winkwink:

Jen good luck at urs !!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Oh. my. gosh. 
That's a bfp!! 
Go get some more tests!!! 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
I'm telling you, we're all going to be prego before Andrea delivers so at least we can all be prego at the same time for a LITTLE while. :)

Ysa, I don't know what is going on with your opk's... it's so frustrating... Have you considered the cbfm?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it looks like some of your siggy's got hacked!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh. my. gosh.
> That's a bfp!!
> Go get some more tests!!!
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> I'm telling you, we're all going to be prego before Andrea delivers so at least we can all be prego at the same time for a LITTLE while. :)
> 
> Ysa, I don't know what is going on with your opk's... it's so frustrating... Have you considered the cbfm?

I have, but it's so darn expensive. Jesse would kill me if I went out and bought one with all the expenses that we've got because of our move. :dohh: I'm really just hoping that the soy does it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki-- Thanks. The "Thanks" button is temporarily missing on your post. ???
I guess "the nest" is down? So all of you who have tickers from there are missing your tickers. Mine are okay 'cause they're not from the nest. :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh, i get the message it's saying now.. :haha: it's not hacked, just down LOL


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Or "The Bump." I think it's the same thing. Anywho. 

Stacey, are you having symptoms?? 
Hehe the other day when you were really angry with dh and you were slamming cupboard doors, that sounds just like a pregnant lady!! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, there's probably a good chance you could get one for cheap(er) from one of the ladies on here... And when you got your bfp you could turn around and sell it. 
I know. It's expensive. :(

Hehe maybe Stacey doesn't need hers anymore. :winkwink:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I looked on Ebay, and they've got them used for not too bad.. If this cycle doesn't work out, then I'll be buying it for next cycle.


----------



## truthbtold

Thats looks like a BFP to me Stacy! I dont know if I would have the patience to wait a week. I would haul tail to get a digital. I had a faint line on a dollar tree test and my digital came up pregnant same day. How many days past ovulation are you?


----------



## DrGomps

I agree...Stacey...PEE ON more sticks!! :test: that would be really amazing if all of us ladies were pregnant before nov 2nd!!


----------



## lilrojo

sspencer99 said:


> morning guys
> well you no me i gave in last nite and tested i had the faintest line ever
> 
> so i tested again this morning
> 
> its as clear as day im worried they could be evaps as from the same pack
> 
> hope af dont come next week then we can all celebrate xxx

Stacey looks like a clear BFP to me...:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Go get a digi.. :)

Ysa-the only good thing about the cbfm, beside its tells you when to test and your oing is you take the batteries out and can use it again when your ready for another.. and you can usually get a good deal on amazon on sticks or ebay.. :) Fxed you dont need it though.. :)

Jen-good luck today.. and no no scan at my next appt either.. just a ob check.. then the 20 week scan.. so im okay waiting.. i feel good and confident with this pregnancy.. hb is strong so what more can i ask for.. :) and it will go fast for me cuz we have our vac in the middle so yay


----------



## DrGomps

oh my god logan...when you go for your 20 week scan I will be full term!! :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

ha. i know.. its crazy.. It will be like oct. 12th ish that i go in for that.. then your due a few weeks later.. :) we will be halfway when your done.. lol


----------



## sspencer99

omg you guys are soo bad 
ive just got in from work :) 

i want to test i do but im really to scared to - and ive just peed lol 
af is due monday can you wait till tuesday at least??? i get paid ive got a back digi thou 
yasa if you want if i am i will sell my cbfm with i think enough sticks for a cycle if you want 

ive been walking around with a smile all day 

jen no symptons at all xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh that looks like a bfp to me!!! Fingers crossed. My next appointment is the 7th of September, that's my 30 week appointment :) Still got no internet, its taking so long!! In other news, we're getting a kitten in two weeks! OH will be clearing the litter tray and I get all the cuddles!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, I dunno if I can wait till Tuesday :wacko:

how much did you pay for your CBFM if you don't mind me asking? If this cycle doesn't work out, then I will probably be getting one


----------



## sspencer99

aww rachel you will love a kitten mine is soo nauty thou poops everwhere
but her bothers and sister all go in their trays at their new homes 

yasa mine cost me £80 i think xx


----------



## babydustcass

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo STACEY!! You are preggo babe!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey.... we so cant wait till tuesday and you cant either missy.. go pee on that stick.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

I can't Logan 

I will test sat can you wait till then 
As I drink heaps of water I Pee alot xxx


----------



## babydustcass

I can wait till sat but noooo later hehe :D so exciting


----------



## lilrojo

Yes we can wait till saturday.. but like cassie said no later.. hehe.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stace, did you tell DH yet??


----------



## sspencer99

ok i promise sat it is xxx


----------



## sspencer99

i told him this morning 
he keeps calling me preggers i keep telling not to te we know for sure x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: there's no doubting that test Stacey, it's for real! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

When are you testing again, Im probably more anxious than you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka, did you get your BFP on your first cycle of Soy? Or were you taking it for a couple months?


----------



## sspencer99

saturday is test day xxx


----------



## truthbtold

It was my third cycle. I moved the days around but 2-6 worked for me.


----------



## sspencer99

Jen have you come of fb 

Also forgot to mention on Monday night I had a dream that I was Peeing on a test and it started going up in Percentages till it hit 100%. How odd 
A bit like Jen dream before she found out x


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa, did you try them out? If so did you chart and temp with it? I think its better when you do that in combination because soy can move up or push back your O date.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I did the soy, CD2-6 120,120,140,160,200mg.. FF is giving me crosshairs for CD12, I think only because I've had a temp rise for the past 3 days.. But I've been using OPK's too & haven't had a positive yet.. And I've been using them since CD7.. I dunno what to think right now! :wacko:


----------



## truthbtold

Dont worry too much the three cycles I took soy I only got one smiley face on my opk but FF had given me crosshairs. I never got a smiley face the cycle I got my bfp. Are you using opk's once a day? With first or afternoon urine?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

never use it with FMU & I test probably too much! 2-4x/day.. depending on my mood :lol:

so you never got a smiley face the cycle you conceived?? How often were you testing?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you don't still have a link to your chart do you? So I can take a look at the cycle you got your BFP?


----------



## truthbtold

I only tested in the morning because before soy that was when I usually got my smiley face. Let me see if I can get the ff link.


----------



## truthbtold

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

I hope this works. I didnt have VIP membership. But I was wrong on my soy dosage.

It was:
120
120
160
160
200


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey...you are so preggo!!! only 2 left!! Go Ysatis and Tracey!! :happydance:

I think you are supposed to use afternoon urine...I definitely got a positive OPK my bfp cycle...but on CD 23 or something like that!! :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm, the link doesn't work. and it's alright about the dosage.. if it doesn't work this time, I might try it stronger next month anyway xx


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa, I would leave the dosage the same but move the days, do you count spotting as CD1? Some people do and some dont. I did that cycle so I guess you could say I took them CD 1-5. One lady in the soy thread says if you have long cycles take them 5-9, short cycles 1-5 or 2-6, average cycle 3-7. I have short cycles.


----------



## truthbtold

This is so cheesy lol but i took a picture of my computer screen


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Usually, when I spot AF comes full flow that day.. so I've never had that issue.. So I should keep the dosage the same, but change the dates then?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

truthbtold said:


> This is so cheesy lol but i took a picture of my computer screen
> 
> View attachment 251993

LMAO.. it works! :haha: thanks :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

so you didn't DTD on the day that you O'd? If I did O on CD12, that makes me feel a little better.. We DTD the morning after (really like middle of the night :sex:) & the night before..


----------



## truthbtold

Your welcome yeah I would try moving the days before moving the doasge because a dosage too high can delay ovulation or prevent it all together. You did 2-6 this cycle, if it doesnt work try 1-5.


----------



## truthbtold

Honestly FG I had given up that cycle I took the soy, temp and charted but didnt focus too much on dtd a lot. I just knew AF was coming the only reason I tested was because my temps were still really high when they should have been slowing declining.


----------



## sept10

Stacey....YOU ARE PREGNANT:thumbup:!!! Congrats:happydance:!!!!!! 
I got my BFP with a superdrug test 12DPO:cloud9:!!!!!!!!!

FX'd all goes well:hugs: 
xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks Ericka! :hugs: The only thing I can do now is just keep temping & keep using my OPKs.. Guess I'll understand it better over the next week or so by watching my chart, if my OPKs don't turn (+)tive soon.. thanks again :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Your welcome Ysa.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies!! 
Dr went well. Full update in my journal. 
Yeah, Stacey, I got rid of my fb. 
You are soooo preggers!! Hehe. I can only wait until Saturday because you are five hours ahead of us and it will really be like the middle of Friday night. :) But you are sooooo preggers!!


----------



## sspencer99

hiey guys so i could not wait lol 
i tested with digi 
im preggo yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:
still nervous until af dnt show thats three days to go :af::af:
lol i start a new job an fall preggers il have a hart time telling my boss lol:sick:

i would just like to thank you all for all the support you girls have given me since being on here ur all 1 in a million xxxx:flower::hugs::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







testtt.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydustcass

Wooooohooo I just knew it was real! Welldone ad congrats Stacey! I bet u are both elated, try to enjoy it though hun as u deserve it! Xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

I'm soo happy but soo worried at the same time I've not go a single symptom x


----------



## truthbtold

Big congrats Stacy!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww massive congratulations Stacey! Dont worry about no symptoms, how many of us bfps had no symptoms to begin with? I swear it was quite a few of us. So happy for you :)

Afm - 27 weeks today! Thats like, 3rd trimester right? I can never tell because everywhere seems to count trimesters differently... but who cares, I'm going to do a happy dance and say I am :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Stacey!!! I _knew_ you couldn't wait!!! It's perfect timing, really. Because if you had fallen prego before, you might not have gotten the new job, or you might have felt like you had to tell them before you started. 
PLUS now you will be pregnant when you move... and it's like an unwritten RULE that you have to move while pregnant. So it's perfect timing. :)
Hmmm who else is moving soon? [cough]Ysa![cough] 

I am so excited for our little Crew! Only Ysa and Tracey left, and Tracey is well on her way, and Ysa could be this cycle, too, with the soy. 

Rachel happy 27 weeks!! I think it is third tri 'cause your ticker moved over to the last three boxes. Only 91 days left! It will be here before you know it!! 
And yes, plenty of us had no symptoms until after our bfps. I had a toothache. :shrug: It wasn't until like six weeks that the ms and stuff really started to kick in. And I felt exactly like af was coming. Stacey, kiss the :witch: goodbye, 'cause you aren't gonna see her for a loooooong time!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/01/z4e4e5e1f62d79.gif


https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/01/z4e4e5e603f3f4.gif


What an exciting week for the STC!!

Stacey, I didn't have many symptoms either...


----------



## QueenVic

Stace Whooooooooooooooooop !!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:

So happy for u petal :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Raych - Happy 27 weeks wow can't believe it !!! :happydance:

Jen - Scan pic is gorgeous! so glad it all went well :winkwink:


----------



## sspencer99

Got thrush :(


----------



## DrGomps

thats a sign of pregnancy Stace...maybe ring the midwife and see whats safe to take for it...


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo Stacey.... we all knew you couldnt wait.. :) Big Congrats to you and your OH.. try to relax and enjoy.. you deserve it.. once af passes by you will need that ticker and an EDD for my list.. :) Bigs hugs hun...

Is thrush the same as a YI???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, welcome to pregnancy! 
So are you going to wait until af passes to call the dr/mw? I can understand why you would be cautious... but I think we all have a good feeling about this for you!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 
I'm moving so have to change drs I can't do that till I have proof of my new address I will go to my old drs if need be 
Andrea I can use normal thrush cream so I'm ok for that 

Thanx guys xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh no ticker till next week 
Edd 28/04/12


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I completley get the ticker thing.. i waited too... yay stacey so happy for you..

what is thrush.. no one answered me.. lol.. if it is the same as a YI then yup def preg. I have had a YI on and off since starting my prog. suppositories.. yay for being done soon.. finish up on monday night.. :)

when is af due for you stacey..


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Logan I think it is haha xx


----------



## truthbtold

YI aka Thrush sucks. I remember with my oldest son I gt them every week of the nineth month, I would treat them and they would come right back


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. I thought it was.. my suppositories are a killer for it.. treated it went away and now two weeks later coming back.. ugh.. I think as soon as im done with the suppositories it will go and not come back.. fxed


----------



## DrGomps

so excited for you Stacey!!! :hugs: Can't wait to see your pregnancy tickers!! your due date is a few days after my hubby's!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

never had thrush...*knocks on wood*

Logan, thats so exciting that you are stopping the suppositories!!


----------



## sspencer99

Logan af expected Monday 
There a lot of cramping in my belly today hope it's ok xx


----------



## truthbtold

I made sure to eat a lot of yogurt with my second son and didnt have that problem. So far so good with the little one.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, I had cramps up until I was I think like 6 weeks? As long as you don't have cramping and bleeding you're okay. And even if you do have bleeding, too, there's a good chance you're okay. :hugs: I know it will take some time before you really feel pregnant. Heck, I'm almost 2nd tri and I still have days where I doubt it's really real. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-I wouldnt worry too much.. I have have cramps on and off too.. things getting situated and bubs settling in.. :) you have a long lp then.. :) plenty of time for baby to get comfy.. so excited for you stacey..

Hmm... yougurt huh.. any specific kind... might have to give it a try.. :)

Andrea- I know im excited..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Logan, only 1 week and 6 days 'til you go to the Dells... I'm so jealous!!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. thanks Jen.. I cant wait.. just ready for a break from life for a bit.. :) time away to relax and enjoy our family..


----------



## sept10

Stacey - don't worru bout no symptoms....i didn't really have any for a few weeks - then boobs hurt a bit....that stopped at 7 weeks and other then tiredness i've had NO other symptoms at all - well i suppose you could count my boobs and belly getting larger in the last couple of weeks a symptom......you'll be fine!!! give it a few days then ring the midwifes and sort yourself an appointment!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah, your bbs don't hurt anymore? Mine still kill me! Especially when I lie on them at night. It feels like I'm lying on two rocks. 
And the ms struck again last night. I wasn't feeling hungry, and then all of a sudden I got soooo sick. I ate a few pieces of popcorn and then a little later I felt enough better to eat some real food. It seems to happen without exception if I don't have a full stomach when I take my vitamin.


----------



## sept10

Sorry ladies....no sore boobs..they are just massive!! and not a hint of ms!!!!! i've been shattered for weeks and at 17weeks pregnant i look about 24 weeks pregnant...but i count myself lucky really......felt a few odd things today in my tum...not sure if its baby or just usual belly rumblings.........


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, probably baby!! You'll probably look back, once you feel actual kicks, and know that what you felt now were baby, too. :)


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys 
thanx for all the suppoert you no im going to be buggin u all with my problems now lol 
i had a tiny bit of blood in my undies today but im hoping its ok as i oed two days early im sure af would be due today but still maybe monday 

thursh is getting worse got loads of stuff for it im prepared lol 

night all xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about a tiny bit of blood. Several of us had more than just a tiny bit and our bubbies are fine. :)
Ooh, it's so exciting!!! Two more and the whole darn STC will be knocked up!!


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey I think thrush can cause a small amount of spottng too.. it can irriatate <sp> the cervix.. sex can do it too.. and you can just spot.. as i did from my cervix.. dr could see where my spotting was coming from and told me why.. I would just make sure if you spot more you let your dr know.. 

My YI is getting worse too.. dont really want to treat it yet though until im finished with my suppositories, which is monday night.. just wish it would go away and stay away.. ugh..


----------



## babydustcass

Morning ladies... IM THIRD TRIIIIIII tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is ok today? Enjoying the weekend?

aw stacey dont worry about a bit of spotting a lot of the girls had some spotting in the early days and def could be linked to the thrush. 

AFM- I have been getting really sore hips and back the last couple of days, im sure its because I have been more active over the last few days with reorganising the stock room and walking around town, but its sure kills. I also have a terrible cramping pain in my calf, and its making me walk with a limp :dohh: oh the wonders of pregnancy!:haha:

Apart from that I am feeling brill, lots of mojo and energy still.. im sure thats all about to change. :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, yay for being almost done with the suppositories!! Hopefully then the YI will go away on its own. 

Cassie, yay for almost 3rd tri... although you're in the last third of the boxes, so maybe by BabyGaga you're already considered 3rd tri... everyone counts it differently... such silliness...


----------



## sspencer99

hey all how are you????

just been cleaning up and packing up and stuff
then off to mummies for dinner 

have a good day xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, I get that you're not ready for a pregnancy ticker yet... but you can probably get rid of the ttc ticker, right?? :)
Hehe just looking at your journal, it's like you knew this would be your cycle. Good things do come in threes... the job and the house and the BABY!!! And you said you couldn't wait to see if this month is the month-- and you stopped smoking!!! 
It's all just like it was meant to be. See? Perfect timing. I love it. :)
Plus the baby was conceived on or around your anniversary, right? _Perfect_ timing.


----------



## sspencer99

awww jen your soo rite lol 
i need to up date too 
i actually started smoking again after i ovulated for 2 weeks but have now given up properley xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwww yup no smoking for the LO! I can't believe some women smoke all through their pregnancies... my cousin did... 

My friend the L/D nurse said some women actually test positive for _drugs_ during their pregnancies. Unbelievable. She said my ob said they must be putting it in the prenatal vitamins, for as many as she's seen lately! It's a shame.


----------



## sspencer99

ohh no that good 
when i found out i had 1 a day for two days now none and its going to stay that way i have a very important reason to now 
i think durgs are different they are harder to come off if that makes sence but if u cnt give it up dont have a baby simple x


----------



## sspencer99

ok so i gave in :dohh:

hot flushes is a symptom right??? :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay stacey.. love the ticker.. :)

Happy 13 weeks Jen.. it is crazy how so many ppl consider tris so differently.. like i consider you in 2nd tri now.. but your not moved a box yet.. hmmm..

AFM 3 suppositories left.. yay i hope this yi disappears when they are gone cuz its driving me nuts.. ugh..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahah I was like, gave in? Gave in to what? Hehehe lovely ticker. :)

Yes, hot flashes are a symptom. I got them a LOT for the first maybe 8 weeks? And I still get them off and on. I'll get them all day for a few days and then they go away again for awhile. :shrug: Annoying, but a lot better than puking. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Another nice dark test 
I had to test and will do for the next week xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I can understand that. It took me four tests to be convinced... well, who am I kidding... it took me 'til my second scan to be convinced. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Stace another dark test is a great sign ! So excited.. just want all of us to be preggo now !!

Jen sorry forgot to answer u the other day, yes when I posted my scan pics everyone apart from Stace thought it was a girl - but I couldnt even see a 'nub' !! :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, that's what I thought. 
Happy 19 weeks!! Almost halfway! Hard to believe!!


----------



## QueenVic

and Happy 13 weeks to you! I think that has gone incredibly quick...u and Logan !! :wacko:

I know...19 weeks... and I'm still nervous ! lol


----------



## sspencer99

Tomorrow is the big day will af come or not 
I have been cramping abit tonight but I'm feeling positive for once 

Good nite all xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Stacey!!!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


Vicki, happy 19 weeks :dance:

Jen, happy 13 weeks :dance:

Cass, happy 27 weeks for tomorrow :dance:

Hugs for everyone else :hug:

Down regulation starts tomorrow for me :D


----------



## QueenVic

Yay! Good luck :thumbup: and so the journey begins... :dust: FX'd !!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for Regging Trace!!

Congrats Cassie on 3rd Trimester!! 

Stacey, love the ticker!! I have a good feeling about this pregnancy...its a good sign that the tests are getting darker and spotting could definitely be caused by YI. I had some spotting too around 4 weeks...so excited that tomorrow the :witch: will be late!! :D 

sorry I haven't been around much this weekend...been so busy and am doing cleaning and such around the house...trying to make it look nice...painted the letters for Josephine's nursery...spent all of yesterday in the city...definitely don't have the same energy that I used to...Josephine has been super active...so excited to meet her...oh and tomorrow i my first wedding anniversary! DH already surprised me with a card and roses...I think our celebration will be low key...watching our wedding video together with some take out...


----------



## Traskey

QueenVic said:


> Yay! Good luck :thumbup: and so the journey begins... :dust: FX'd !!!!!

Thank you Vicki! :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hello my preggo ladies :hugs:

I think I'm getting closer to O.. OPK seems a little darker and I had loads of EWCM this morning.. DH & I managed morning :sex:, seemed to work for Logan and Jen, hopefully it will for me too! It's a bit depressing that everyone else is preggo :cry: I mean, I'm glad for everyone, I'm soooo happy.. Just a little lonely I guess.. just trying not to think about it & keep a PMA..

(both OPK's on bottom are from today.)


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry Ysa.. I do know how you feel though.. and hope it happens for you super soon.. it does seem like when you want something the most everyone else seems to get it first.. on a positive your opks do look to be getting darker.. :) hoping for o day to come soon.. and I swear by the morning sex lol.. both months in a row that i got my bfp we had morning sex and then the next day sometime.. so one of those times had to hav helped.. and every other month of just every other night nothing.. 

Fxed are crossed tight for you.. want this so bad for all of us.. me and jen got ours together seems like they come in packs so fxed your next.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Logan :hugs:

Oh and Andrea, happy anniversary!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tracey, I don't know what down regging means, but I'm so happy for you that things seem to be moving right along!! Yay! :thumbup: 

Stacey-- I think all or most of us who are preggo now had spotting somewhere along the way, right? They don't tell you how common it is until _after_ it happens to you... so don't worry about it. :)

Ysa, I know how you feel, having to wait the longest... Logan and I were some of the last ones, too... it stings, watching all the bfp's. But like Logan said, they come in bunches. So this very well could be your cycle. And those last two opk's are definitely darker. Keep up the morning :sex:!! 

Happy anni tomorrow, Andrea!! Enjoy!! I wanna see pics when you put the letters up. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you have a great anniversary Andrea.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all it's like 6:00am here dunno why the heck I'm up 

YAsa please don't feel down Hun but I do understand where ur comming from 
Morning sex done it for mee to 
If you don't fall this month I'm more than happy to sell me cbfm tonyou on the cheap with sticks xx


----------



## sspencer99

good luck tracey i cant wait to here about all the progress 
xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

top is last nites 
bottom is his mornings
 



Attached Files:







2test.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## QueenVic

Def getting darker stace!

God knows I did loads of tests just to check the lines were going darker lol - I spent a bloody fortune !!! :dohh:

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ANDREA & STEVE !!! :flower::flower:

AFM - my little bro is over at the moment so think the next week or so will go quick until my scan.. eek !!


----------



## Traskey

Ysa, :hugs: Those opks are getting dark so keep :sex:

Jen, thanks, down regging is sniffing the drugs to shut down my ovaries.

Stacey, wow, getting darker for sure!

Andrea, happy anniversary

Vic, have a great time with your brother.

AFM, first sniffs done. Nice and easy. Doesn't taste too nice when it trickles down your throat but not as bad as it could be :dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ewwwww why does it have to be drugs that you sniff? I take flonase, and it doesn't taste too great either... but actually, I've gotten used to it and don't really notice the taste so much anymore. How long do you have to do it? 

Vicki-- how old is your brother? 

Stacey-- those are beautiful BFP's!! No mistaking!! 

AFM... Last night dh and I had the worst fight we've had in a long time. Maybe I'll give details in my journal. Anyway, we made up, but it got pretty unpleasant before then. But he let me sleep in this morning, until 8:30. It was awesome. He got ds dressed and made him breakfast and everything. (Personally I think that's an admission of guilt.) :)
Anyway, my stomach is killing me this morning. I don't know if it's a virus, or something I ate... It seems like my stomach is soooo easily upset now. Idk. But it stinks. 

Have a lovely day, everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-yup those lines are getting darker.. yay for af being late.. and your preggo hun.. :)

Vicki-happy 19 weeks and 1 day.. :) almost half way

Tracey-sending lots of sticky baby dust.. cant wait to hear how things go..

Ysa-sending you lots and lots of dust too... fxed o day is coming..

p.s. yay for morning sex working for stacey.. hope it works for you too ysa..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:happydance: almost there!! :happydance:

this mornings OPKs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Ysa... that is def a lot darker... so excited for you.. you testing again later this afternoon right.. i would think maybe pos then or tom for sure.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I'll probably test 2 more times today, I think latest, tomorrow it should be positive.. really glad I ordered those OPKs.. I think I've got like 5 left, it would suck to run out as I was getting my positive! this is helping my PMA so much! I feel sooo much better :)


----------



## lilrojo

Im happy to hear that Ysa.. opks can always turn our attitudes.. :) Fxed for a positive later..


----------



## sspencer99

hey all 
yay no af :) :af:

yasa you get in that bedroom NOW! lol catch that :spermy:

happy aniversery andrea hope you get spoilt rotton :cake:

gl tracey 

jen my cousin used to argue with her oh when she was preggo and she used to wake up the next day with a bad belly she rekons its the stress so maybe its the same for you to xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, showed DH my OPK and said that the next few days we're going to be busy :sex: surprisingly, he was okay w/ it :haha: (we've both been tired of DTD lately)..

yay for no AF!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Ysa get busy!!! Definitely getting there... Catch the :spermy:!! 

Stacey-- you know, it's entirely possible. It was a terrible fight, and I was pretty upset by it, and after it happened, my belly just didn't feel right. I was afraid of mc, but now I'm thinking it was just the digestive pyrotechnics preparing to show themselves. :sick:


----------



## DrGomps

wow, Ysatis....getting dark!! Tell those :spermy: to swim...catch that egg!! So you and stacey could be bump buddies! Could be today or tomorrow!! 

Jen, sorry to hear about the fight...:hugs: But happy 13 weeks...definitely 2nd trimester!! :happydance:

Tracey...regging sounds crazy and nasty...but totally worth it for you baby!! Have you decided if you want one or two embryos transferred??

Vicki...have fun with your brother...My SIL is coming in a few weeks...will definitely keep us busy...its also when my childbirth classes start!! :D


----------



## babydustcass

hello ladies!

YAY Stacey for darker tests and no Af!! wooot!
And YAY Ysa for almost Ov... i bet you will O today or tomorrow! So get in some last minute BD-ing


Happy Anniversary Andrea! 

Oh... how time is flying!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 27 weeks Cassie.. 3rd tri.. wahoo..


----------



## sspencer99

Yay 3rd tri cass 
I wanna see bump pics from you all 

Also when did you all get ms xx


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey my ms started around 6-7 weeks..

my 12+1 bump
 



Attached Files:







0818111216a.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx Logan 
Loving the Bumpage xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I love your bumpage!! 
Stacey, mine started around 6-7 weeks, too. :) Then it mostly subsided around 10 weeks, though it still comes back sometimes in the evening if I don't eat. 
Cassie, yay 3rd tri!! Time sure IS flying!!
I posted it in my journal, too, but here is my 13 week mini-bump:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, do you think we could all be prego for the month of October? I don't understand how IVF works (really should do some googling!), but if Tracey's procedures work like they're supposed to, and Ysa catches that :spermy: this cycle or the next, couldn't we all be pregnant in October? Wouldn't that be awesome? Even just for a week or two?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And for 11 ladies to get pregnant in 10 months (although I think most of us started trying before January) would be pretty impressive!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it would be awesome for all of us to be preggo for the month of October..

I really want it this month because we're having a huge family get together November 12th, and it would be awesome to be 2nd trimester and be able to hold out & announce it to everyone then that we're expecting..! I deff will not be telling anyone until like 12-13weeks


----------



## DrGomps

That would be so Fab for all of us to be pregnant in October...it is pretty impressive that so many of us have gotten knocked in 10 months! I am so glad that we have been chatting for this long!! :D We have been through alot!! 

Jen & Logan, Fab bump ladies...definitely getting a little bigger!! :D


----------



## QueenVic

Stace mine was also between 6-7 weeks and horrendous !

Jen thats weird as I have had an awful stomach all day today aswell, not nice, must have been something I ate yesterday :shrug:

I will take another pic this week !

Andrea I think it's lovely that we have all stuck together this long aswell :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Lovely bumps girls!

I will know whether it's a bfp or bfn the second week in October, so yes, we could all technically be pg in October :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, lovely!! I hope Ysa gets her bfp this cycle and then Tracey gets hers in October and we will all be the Lovely Sticking Together Prego Ladies!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopefully my positive comes tomorrow! If I O by the 25th, EDD would be May 17th, 3 days after my grandfather's bday..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...my sister is May 19th...you ladies getting preggo now actually will have the easiest pregnancy...and not have to be pregnant at all during the hot summer months!! :flower: 

Tracey and ysatis...sending you all the :dust: So we can be bump buddies...if only for a few weeks!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

In Florida, it actually feels like Summer except for a few odd weeks in between December & February.. Which will still be nice! But it'll be back up in the 90's come March :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

They're still getting darker... maybe tomorrow! 
DH's bday is May 20th. Awwww will you name it after him? :rofl:


----------



## sspencer99

morning guys 
another day another dolla 
that would be the bestest thing if we were all preggo at the same time even for a week lol 

jen come back on fb im missing the food status lol 

xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh just a quick question 
Do you still get discharge throu pregnancy xx


----------



## DrGomps

Ugh...BnB edited my Siggy...

Stacey...you get TONS of discharge during pregnancy. :D


----------



## lilrojo

wow quiet in here today... yes stacey like jen said you get lots of discharge in pregnancy..

So happy today is my first day that i dont have to use a suppository.. :) best feeling ever.. now to clear up my YI before vacation.. lol.. 

Hope you all have a lovely day..


----------



## QueenVic

OHMYGOD !! Just felt pickle, the most obvious yet!

Like a massive bubble popping in my belly, Aww wow....a little kick? :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

would you say it's positive? Do I need a clearer pic?



:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

I think soooo!!!!! WOOO thats great Ysa!!! Knew it would be soon!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Cass! I'm super excited right now.. come on :spermy:!!

Jen, Logan & Stacey, I bought soft cups & originally planned on leaving it in over night, but am taking your suggestions and will be having morning :sex: for the next few days (had morning :sex: Sunday & this morning also!).. Do you guys keep your legs up after :sex:? Should I put the soft cup in & lay in bed for any specific amount of time after morning :sex:?


----------



## sspencer99

Yay yAsa no I did not I just laid down 

Thanx guys just I'm gettin a bit more than normal xx


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Vicki...How exciting!! Congrats on feeling your LO...best feeling in the world!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...it looks just about positive to me...


----------



## QueenVic

THANK YOU ANDREA :flower: Thought that was going to get completely ignored then & I'm so excited lol - You're right, it's crazy!! :happydance:

Ysa - looks practically positive to me :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

QueenVic said:


> THANK YOU ANDREA :flower: Thought that was going to get completely ignored then & I'm so excited lol - You're right, it's crazy!! :happydance:
> 
> Ysa - looks practically positive to me :thumbup:

Vicki...I cried the first time I felt it!! :yipee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sorry Vicki! I totally looked over your post.. :hugs:

That's awesome that you felt your LO moving! so exciting :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Vicki-you wont ever be looked over.. :) Super exciting.. I cant wait to feel my lo moving.. think it will be soon.. with this being my second.. :) 

Ysa-I also just laid in bed for awhile.. so if you want softcup in after and rest in bed.. lol

For me i generally o'ed the next day after my pos.. so we dtd that morning.. and then the next day.. then that was it for us.. just what we did.. both months.. :) Good luck and have fun hitting the sheets in the am.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Soz vic was meant to do a separate post and got into doing summin at home 
That's soo cool you can feel the bubba hopefully Plenty more to come xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, Stacey, LOTS of discharge. Sorry about my food posts... :)
Vicki, YAY!!!! for feeling pickle!!! :happydance: 
Ysa-- looks darn near positive!! I did usually put my legs up afterward for like 10 minutes. :shrug: Don't know if it really made a difference. 

DH let me sleep in this morning and then he and ds brought me breakfast!! And he built me a new shelf and now he's working in the yard... he said he felt bad for losing his temper the other night. :) 
Anyway, now the kids are coming and I will have a busy afternoon. Have a good one, ladies!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woohoo I have the internet in my house! It's incredibly slow and takes AGES to load anything, but hey it's better than nothing. 

Vicky - it's so cool you felt your little one move, it's an amazing feeling. I feel like such a terrible person sometimes though because Dot moves ALL day EVERY day, and it gets a little... irritating. I mean I'd be panicking like mad if she didn't move, so I should just be grateful lol. 

Ysa - looks positive to me, get doing the baby dance!!

The baby's wardrobe/ drawers/ shelves combo thing arrived today and OH spent all morning putting it together. It looks really good now it's up so I can start putting all the baby clothes away and getting organised which is very exciting. I'll post pictures when everything is tidy :)


----------



## DrGomps

OOh Rach, can't wait to see Dot's room!! :D Josephine is quite the wriggler too...I have had quiet days and they scared me quite a bit!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopefully I'll be able to join all you preggo ladies soon! OPK from just now


----------



## sspencer99

Hey Andrea are u ok haleard there was an earth quake and new york are getting the after shocks xx


----------



## Traskey

Ysa, if opks had a flashing beacon, that last one would!

Viki, yay for feeling baby for the first time :)

Stacey, I saw that about the earthquake in Washington! Scary stuff :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: I'm rather proud of it :haha: finally, after 2+ weeks! LOL


----------



## sspencer99

yasa :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha:


----------



## sept10

Vick - congrats on feeling little one - i think i've started feeling litle popping bubbles the last couple of days - not 100% sure if its little belly yet but its nice...can't wait for the first big kick!!!!

go Ysa!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's a positive opk if ever I've seen one!! 
Rachel, yay for internet! Can't wait to see pics once little Dot's all set up!


----------



## QueenVic

ONE WEEK TODAY UNTIL MY SCAN !!! Raaaaaaaaaaaah

Raych I can't wait to see your nursery, I haven't bought a thing yet too superstitious until the scan !

Jen glad DH is being a good boy now, I couldn't find wat ur fight was about but glad it's all sorted now!

Ysa I hope ur :sex: hehe

The little popping bubbles probably is baby as thats wat i feel, just yesterday was a massive one !! :laugh2:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I have another appointment to add to the list - I have a 3D scan booked for the 4th of September - can't wait!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good morning, ladies!! 
Thanks, Vicki-- I don't think I ever really said what the fight was about. Basically I was mad at him for skipping our niece's party, and when he got up, he wanted :sex: but I ignored him because I was still mad at him, but he claims he was sleeping and "didn't know" I was mad at him. :wacko: 
Anywho, it's over now. 

Yay for scans!!! I have to wait another 8 1/2 weeks for my next one. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Rach a 3d scan.. so exciting to see.. you are team pink right...

13 weeks today.. wahoo 2nd tri to me at least.. lol one more week to most other ppl.. and bnb

Vicki-you sure will be busy after your scan buying things and setting up.. :)

Stacey-how are you feeling today..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 13 weeks Logan!! :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo::yipee: :happydance: :wohoo::yipee: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## sspencer99

Happy 13 weeks Logan 

I'm feeling gOod still no symptoms :( 
But af not comming :)

I'm worried about telling my boss because he thinks the world is against him 

Sitting here with my mum want to tell her sooo bad but she has the biggest mouth going xx


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry about your boss and your mom.. stacey.. its so hard to keep things from our family.. i waited until 9 weeks to tell the gossipy ppl in my family.. lol so you just need to do what you feel is right.. 

And a lot of us didnt have symptoms for awhile.. maybe you will be lucky andhave no ms..


----------



## DrGomps

Hahhaa...Stacey I told my family and DH's family the day of the positive test...I was just bursting to tell...

Ysatis..Yay for the positive OPK!! SO exciting!!

THe earthquake was pretty wimpy...nothing like the ones we get in california..so yeah. I just thought my head was doing tricks on me.


----------



## sspencer99

I want to tell the world but after my mc I'm a little more cautious 
I hear there is a hurrican meant to be hitting Florida 
Yasa stay safe xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It's passing just to the east of us, forecast keeps going back and forth between it's strength.. It should be a cat4 hurricane by the time it reaches us though, (cat5 is the strongest).. should be here by Friday


----------



## sspencer99

Stay safe :hugs:


----------



## QueenVic

4 weeks and today...

My ass is growing at the same rate as my bump.... :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Vicki, it's a lovely bump!! I can't wait 'til mine grows a little more. Does yours show under your clothes yet?


----------



## lilrojo

I agree vicki.. its a cute little bump..:)


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks girls :flower:

Hmm.. not so much?
 



Attached Files:







19+3.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AmaryllisRed

See, to me, you look a little bit pregnant, because I know you are! But maybe not to someone who doesn't know. 
Did you try any maternity clothes yet? I looked like, 6 months along when I tried on an empire-waisted dress! Not ready for that yet! (And it wasn't even maternity-- just empire-waist.)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey... I know you've been missing my fb food statuses... we have a nice food discussion going on in my journal... :)


----------



## DrGomps

cute bump vicki!! Starting to pop!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Ericka, it wouldn't let me put the pic up on your 'wall' of the hurricanes track, but here it is..



It's not going to hit us directly, but I think we will have rain & winds, especially on the east coast.. If you do go to Disney, bring a poncho! But I don't think they will close the park, I don't think we're getting a direct hit from the storm.. But I have been seeing some people say that they don't think the storm will turn & go north, they think it'll cross over us, so who knows.. :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Ysa, we arrive in orlando saturday but wont go to disney until Monday


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa-that looks so scary.. please be safe.. happy we dont have to deal with hurricanes, just tornadoes instead.. ugh yay for the 2ww.. :)

Vicki-I too can see your little bump.. so cute..:)

AFM-headed to my mom's today.. gotta get out and do something.. been at home all week due to lack of funds.. lol so need to get out.. have a great day ladies..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Monday should be fine! The storm will be long gone by then.. It'll actually probably be gone by Saturday, may just get a few rain clouds here & there.... There's always this calm after a hurricane, so you should have a beautiful weekend :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I've watched Twister so many times & have convinced myself that I'd rather deal with a hurricane anyday, over having to be in the middle of a tornadoe! that's scary, I don't think I could do it :nope: I've got it easy :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

I think I would rather deal with an hurricant over an tornado too lol 

Great Ysa, we are there for a week going to check out sea world also. I havent been to you town since I was 10.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

did you mean Old town?


----------



## DrGomps

I think we are going to get some effects of the storm too...its pouring here and humid...feels tropical...thought I'd share my bump...its growing by the day I swear!! 

Last week's bump...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2772-1.jpg

Today's Bump...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_2850.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, it has grown! wow, i love it! :cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehehe you can just see little Josephine in there, pushing her feet up against the front of your belly, like, "Give me more room in here, Mom!!" 
I sort of love tornadoes... I wouldn't want to trade them for hurricanes. I mean, I'm scared if one hit our town (like it did when I was 3) that we could lose our home and everything and people we know could die, but I love watching the clouds and the sky when the whether gets really bad... yeah, I'm weird like that. 
You know, I could be wrong, but I think I heard that we are going to have _nice_ weather through the coming week thanks to the hurricane. Isn't that weird? They said the rain and wind will hit the east coast pretty bad but it won't come far enough inland to affect us. :shrug:


----------



## QueenVic

OHMYGOD Andrea !!!!!!

It's huge !! I just can't imagine having a bump like that ! wow..

Not long to go now :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Wow! That's a big bump Andrea. You look lovely :D


----------



## truthbtold

Great looking Bump Andrea! 

Its anatomy scan day for me. Im super nervous as always. More nervous for the cervical length check. Praying its long and closed. My appointment is at 9:40est. I will update later.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

GL Ericka, looking forward to your update! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck, Ericka!! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh Good luck Ericka!! I am sure it will be closed!! Fx'ed!!

Vicki, you soon will be that big!! :haha: 

Jen, there is a girl on here who is from Alabama and her town got destroyed by tornadoes...I think they are pretty scary...we are gearing up for the hurricane to hit here...kind of crazy.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Are people buying up all the canned goods and bottled water and stuff? That has happened here a few times in the winter when we're supposed to get a blizzard... all the stores are ridiculously busy and they run out of everything. That part sort of makes it more scary than it is-- people overreact. 'Cause for us, about two feet is a LOT of snow, and really that's not enough to be considered a natural disaster or anything. 
I don't know why I'm so fascinated with tornadoes. I mean, I know what they can do... :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck Ericka :)

See I know we always moan about how much it rains in England, but that's pretty much as bad as it gets - we don't have to deal with hurricanes or tornadoes or anything like that so for that I am VERY grateful!

28 weeks for me today :) getting to the point now where I'm starting to count down rather than count up (if that makes any sense)


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all just passing through 
How are we ?? 
In the mist of moving sooo tiring xx


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies! :coffee:

Good Luck Ericka can't wait to hear how it went ! :flower:

Happy 28 weeks Raych, makes perfect sense to me, cant wait to be doing that myself :thumbup:

Stace hope ur well, any symptoms yet?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all doing well..

GL Ericka.. :) so exciting..

Stacey-dont do too much of the hard work of moving.. hope its going smoothly.. and you moved a box.. almost 5 weeks wahoo.. :)

Andrea-what a nice bump.. cant wait till mine looks like that.. 

We had a EF4 go right outside of town last year all the destruction it did was terrible.. people we knew lost there homes and everything.. it was a mile wide.. pretty scary.. 

hanging out in today.. went to my moms all day yesterday. then played outside all night.. and had a fire with our neighbors.. :) so was a fun and active night.. now to get down to business.. pay bills, get my eyes done tomorrow and get ready for vac..


----------



## truthbtold

Im back ladies another two weeks of no bedrest. Cervix is still long and closed. Baby measuring right on target all of his organs are developing great. Im so happy right now. Now I can enjoy my Florida vacation with a sound peace of mind.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, Ericka! I'm so happy for you & glad to hear that! :wohoo: I know that must be a HUGE relief for you..

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

It really is now just to make viability, thats my next big goal.


----------



## DrGomps

yay for a long closed cervix Ericka!!! :yipee: Congrats!!!


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/03/z4e57cbb78bc8e.gif


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great Ericka... so happy all is going so good.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Ericka that's such amazing news, congratulations. So happy for you. Fingers crossed for viability now :) xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Ericka thats fantastic news, u must be sooooo relieved !! v.happy for you :happydance:


----------



## babydustcass

happy 28 weeks rachel!!! I know what you mean about counting down :)

I thought time would start slowing around now but my God i cannot believe its friday night already!!! madness! 

how is everyone this evening/today? 

YAY for scan Erika and closed cervix

is anyone else finding out the gender of baby xxxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies :)

Having a bit of a bad evening... I feel like such an awful Mummy-to-be :( My beautiful little girl is the wriggliest thing ever and although it's so reassuring because I know she's doing ok, it sometimes gets a little... annoying. She moves almost CONSTANTLY and it's really strong movement, shifting my entire stomach all the time. She'll wriggle when I'm eating which makes me feel sick and uncomfortable, she'll wriggle when I sit, when I stand, no matter what position I'm in, and at every time of day. I spoke to my mum about it, saying that if someone was poking her over and over and over all day, it'd get annoying for her too but she said I'm weird and that feeling a baby move is lovely and it shouldn't annoy me at all. I know I should be grateful as a lot of people have panicky times when their baby doesn't move, and if she ever stopped moving for a period of time I WOULD be worried. I guess I'm just being stupid :S *sigh*


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 28 weeks Rachel lol dont worry I think what your feeling is natural. Feeling movement in the beginning is so great and reassuring but the bigger you get and the baby gets its more uncomfortable. I remember my first son never let me get any sleep, all night he was kicking me in the bladder or ribs. It was awful. Your not a bad mom to be just a realistic one lol all that kicking can be a bit much. 

Thanks ladies for all the support.


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...sometimes Josephines movement gets annoying too...especially when I am trying to sleep.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for good news, Ericka!! Now for a nice, relaxing vacation!! 
Happy 28 weeks, Rachel! I totally remember being mad at Thomas for moving so much. I was never able to sleep until _he_ went to sleep, around 5 or 6 in the morning. Thankfully, I didn't have a job to go to or I don't know how I would've functioned.
What does that mean, to have your eyes done?


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen an eye exam.. is what i meant..

Rach-its okay to ge annoyed.. they get sooo big and have no room to move.. it starts to hurt towards the end.. and thats why most people are very ready to be done..


----------



## DrGomps

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I have my apt all boarded up and am Philly bound. We will see if we can make it home tomorrow in the storm.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha yeah and that's one reason why so many people say they aren't having more... and then they forget and do it all over again. :)

Andrea, be careful. Do you have the option of spending an extra night in Philly if it's too bad to go back to NYC?


----------



## sspencer99

Hello guys finally sat down first time in three days 
I've worked my hut off and keep worrying about dot hmmmm 
I keeping going to the loo and checking 
Also
Still no symptoms boobs are a lill tender that's it 
I want the wack lol 

Edina that's great news now you can let loose a
Lill 

Rachel I think I'd get a bit peed too I love to sleep so if I cant do that when dot kicks I wont be great to be around but at least she is active and being a lill missy already lol x

Cass I'm desperate to find out

How is everyone else ???? 

:hugs: to all 
And Rhodes in the way of the storm keep safe xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, happy 5 weeks!


----------



## QueenVic

Cass I'm def finding out, once we know if all is ok thats the first thing i'm asking on wednesday !!! :thumbup:

Raych at the mo I just cant wait to feel pickle more often but I can imagine it would get quite tiresome feeling them alllll the time - and I'm not sleeping as it is at the moment :wacko:

Andrea be careful !! stay safe !!

Stace Happy 5 weeks !


----------



## lilrojo

STACEY HAPPY 5 WEEKS.. .

VICKI HAPPY 20 WEEKS

JEN HAPPY 14 WEEKS

Hope your all having a great weekend.. we are not finding out gender.. :)


----------



## Ineedabfp

Good luck ladies


----------



## sept10

Can't believe how far along everyone is now in their pregnancies......i think times going slowly then suddenly it seems to have flown by!! Glad everyones ok!!

We've started to feel baby move too - even DH he was so excited two night in a row when we went to bed he just lay with his hand on my tummy as they wriggled around but last couple of nights nothing....its true to wait forwever to feel them move then worry when you don't then further down the line get fed up of them moving sooo much!!! Its all part of it i guess!!!

oh and we are not finding out the gender either!! 

take care everyone...

xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, definitely still early to have alot of symptoms. Sore bbs was definitely one of mine.

Rachel, I would be upset if she was not active, but she does wake me up at night and is getting so strong her movements hurt! 


Sarah when is your 20 week scan?? 

AFM, had to stay in PA another night due road closures. So will be going into work late, but I also missed my Monday swim. :(


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 
Andrea good to here ur ok have been keeping updated on things 

I've had the worlds worse headache today it's killing me :( I have a cold sore too so the the symptoms are on their way xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey Ladies.. 

Andrea, I heard it got pretty bad up there, with all the flooding and all.. There's another storm out in the mid atlantic, looks like this one may come straight for Florida.. It's just a tropical depression right now, but will be upgraded to a hurricane by Thursday if it keeps strengthening.. This hurricane season has been so inactive. I remember one year, we had 3 or 4 hurricanes pass over us, back to back within a matter of a week. I think that was back in 2005, that was a really bad year.. Oh well, hurricane season will be over in November..

Stacey, yay for symptoms! they make for good reassurance :hugs:

I'm 5dpo today.. My temp is rising, I think my temp on 2dpo was just a fluke.. I know that temp rises this early in the TWW really don't mean much, I'm just hoping it stays up over the next few days.. My bbs have been hurting me like crazy.. It must be a post-O symptom, cause it's way too early in the TWW to have any real pregnancy symptoms.. hopefully in the next few days I'll have some to report.. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

did forget to mention that I woke up with a canker sore on the tip of my tongue & swollen gums on the right side of my mouth! they hurt like hell!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Andrea happy to hear your safe and sound.. looks like there is a lot of flooding... 

Stacey-yay roll on symptoms :)

Ysa-fxed for you your BFP.. :)

Sarah-yay for movement.. so fun

AFM-gotta finish laundry and cleaning up the house.. having in laws down tomorrow night prob. so need to finish up all that fun... then wed is packing..


----------



## Sun_Flower

28 week bumpage finally, lol! please excuse the hideously fat arm :(
 



Attached Files:







28 Weeks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FloridaGirl21

raych, your arm is not fat! and your bump is lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, great bump and you look fab!! 

Ysatis, promising symptoms. Fx'ed this is it!! 

AFM, finally in a car on my way home. Will be missing most of the work day. Want to run in and at least start an experiment for tomorrow.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

drive safe Andrea!


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea glad you're safe !!

Raych lovely bump going on there !

Ysa I had a sty on my eye and mouth ulcers 4dpo ! FX'd for yoooooou :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, you're joking about the sty on your eye!

My eye has been killing me, and I keep thinking that a sty is in the making.....

[-o&lt; :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhh rach love the bump 
Yasa I also had a sty ddnt think much of it untill now lol 
Gl xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey when are you starting bump pics... :)

Rach-love your bumpy..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies! 

I also had what felt like a sty was coming but then it never showed up. Weird... is that a pregnancy symptom maybe that we've never heard of? 

Sorry I've been absent lately. I've been busy and exhausted. Honestly, I've been so tired I've almost fell asleep in the middle of doing things... walking, driving... it's crazy.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Stacey, you're so little, you'll probably have one of those cute little bumps that just goes .....bump!... 

Cute bump, Rachel!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Ha Jen ur funny lol I'd like a bump that just pops lol 
Logan I've taken pics each week for my own amsument 
Once my laptop is unpacked il upload them for ya xx 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, I think you will have a bump that just pops. I'm jealous of skinny girls when they get pregnant-- they have the neatest little bumps! My bump pics all look pretty much the same so far because I still have the belly left over from #1. 
If I wanted to, I could pretend I was much further along. I look much further along if I wear maternity clothes. :(
Happy Tuesday, everyone! 
Same as usual for me. Library, dishes, laundry, babysitting, crash in front of TV. The end.


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies :coffee:

I'm sooooooooooo nervous for my scan tomorrow !!!!!!

Please god let everything be ok !!!

If it is I hope we get to find out the sex....:cloud9:

My massage therapist is a bit witchypoo and had a guess this morning, will be interesting to see if she's right !

Last minute guesses ???
 



Attached Files:







12wks-1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









12wks-3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think boy, cause of the first picture.. but I know nothing about nub shots :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I can't really see the nub... but I'm going with boy because of the face. Even though I think I said girl before. :shrug: What time is it tomorrow? Hopefully in the morning so it will be over by the time we in the states get up and we don't have to wait for your news!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm gonna go with boy - nothing to base that on though, it's just a guess :) xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thought the US ladies might like this, found it while I was browsing through threads!

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/714403-usa-ladies-box-full-baby-clothes-only-1-17-a.html


----------



## lilrojo

I say girl Vicki... :) Looks like a cute dainty little head.. haha i will so regret that is its a boy.. :)

Have had an eventful 24 hrs.. all in my journal...

Have a great day all..


----------



## DrGomps

girl nub vicki!! Can't wait to find out!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Oooooh interesting ! Think all guesses were girl last time apart from Stace !

It's not until 2pm my time but won't be too bad for u ladies stateside !

Although don't think I will get a chance to update here until the evening :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

*bangs head on floor* I am having so much trouble picking a name for the baby. We thought we had set on Erin, but I recently posted on facebook that we were thinking of Erin, Hannah, Amy, Rebecca etc and then SIL called OH and said 'we vote Erin because all the other names you've picked are s**t. Which REALLY made me angry, because I mean seriously, that's not something you say if you're a polite person. But because of that it's kind of made me think that I don't want to call the baby Erin and make her think we did it because of her opinion. *shrugs* gah I dunno. So we've started looking at other names. I ADORE the name Freya but OH doesn't like it. The only other two we've both agreed on are Eden and Imogen. A little unusual, but we think they're cute. Any opinions?


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh rachel how rude they are all cute 

Vick I stand by what i said it's a boy !!!!!


----------



## DrGomps

I love Eden...Rachel, I think opening up the name discussion to others (like family and friends is a horrid idea). Its between you and DH and screw whatever they may think!! Its your little dot!! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I agree with Andrea.. on the name & letting others in on name options.. im sure most won't like the name I've got chosen for a girl, but we don't care, cause we're in love with it.. go with what YOU want.. :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree. Screw them. This is why I am no longer sharing name ideas. Period. When the baby is born, we will announce the name. (And of course the gender!) I'm still mad about my dad's gf saying, "Oh, don't name him Samuel. I knew someone named Samuel blah blah blah horrible person blah." Just for that, I like the name Samuel even better.

I love all those names-- Erin, Eden, Imogen... :) Or you could just stick with Dot. :)

Ysa-- your ticker says vivid dreams!! :happydance:

EDIT: Of course I am going to share name ideas with the BnB ladies. Just not with people in person!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks for all the support on the names ladies - I normally don't take any notice but for some reason it just really got to me (probably pregnancy hormones!)

HAPPY 31 WEEKS ANDREA - Single figures countdown now, so exciting!!

AFM - I'm going to pick up my new kitty in half an hour, woohoo can't wait :)


----------



## DrGomps

awe, saw your pics of your kiddie on Facebook Rach, so cute! I love my cat. :D


----------



## sspencer99

Awww rach add mee stacey Abuelreesh xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

tried adding you Stace but it didn't find you :S xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

thought I'd share some pictures of my new furbaby :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6376.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2









SAM_0534.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, she's so pretty :)


----------



## DrGomps

awe, Rach, so precious!! :cloud9:


----------



## DrGomps

I keep coming on here hoping I will catch vicki!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

me too lol, I'm loitering!


----------



## QueenVic

GUESS WHAT LADIES............

ALL IS PERFECT WITH PICKLE..... :dance:

IT'S A *BOY* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo::yipee: :wohoo:

How exciting!


----------



## DrGomps

https://www.commenthaven.com/graphics/baby/its-a-boy.gif 

Congrats Vicki...I am crap at guessing!! I would love to see the piccies too!! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

YAY I guessed right!!! Means nothing, as it was a guess, but still woohoo!!!! Congrats honey, do you have any names? xx


----------



## babydustcass

aHHHH CONGRATS VICKI! stc's first BOY!!! Wooooooot!!!! 

So glad everything is ok with your little pickle. 

AFM, bubs has been giving me a really sore belly recently... i hate to moan because I am really greatful but I feel so bruised around my belly button where I think she has been lying transverse. However I think she has moved as it was quite painful when she was having a good old wiggle earlier and now she is happily kicking me in the ribs, which I am fairly thankful for. hopefully this means that she is head down, I will see if my midwife can confirm where she is tomorrow... not that it means anything now as shes most likely to move. My poor belly is so sore :( so glad no one is lunging to grab it yet cos i think id cry!

Happy 31 weeks Andrea and Josephine! Only 9 weeks and counting!!!!

Its madness how quickly its all going, i know i keep saying it but its seriously flying!

You have some great symptoms Ysa, FX'd xx


----------



## DrGomps

Josephine is already quite low..I can feel her hiccups right by my pelvis (don't know if that means she is transverse...sometimes her movements hurt too cassie!! Plus I haven't been getting kicks in the ribs...so that makes me think she is more transverse then head down...but at least her head is somewhat down...she still has a few weeks to get in the right position.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 

Wool Vick soo happy for u a little boy 

Good to here all babies are so active 
And rachel got ur invite xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats vicki on the boy.. :) wahoo so exciting for you...

Happy 31 weeks andrea.. cant believe how fast its going..

Well im packing for vacation.. will catch up will you all tomorrow night sometime.. before bed i hope..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, lots going on!! 

Vicki-- YAY for a BOY!!!! Pickle has a little pickle!!! :rofl: Seriously, boys are the best!! Hehe I know I've been going on about how much I want a girl, but there is nothing like the relationship between a boy and his mama. :) So happy for you. So what are you going to call him? 

Cassie, I remember being sore like that with #1. I used to rub and rub my belly, but I don't remember finding anything that really helped. :(

Logan, have fun on vacation!! Be safe!! 

AFM... DS and I were up 'til 1:30 last night-- couldn't sleep. I let him come out to the couch with me (which I never do!) and we both zonked out. It was so cute, though. So there was a huge storm with lots of crazy loud thunder, and we both slept in 'til 9. Awesomeness. Now for housework, taking care of that furry person, and the grocery store. I'm going to wear my "Pregnancy is the new skinny" shirt so they help me out to the car without thinking I'm just lazy. :)

Have a good day, ladies!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, sounds like a lovely night with Thomas...:cloud9: Love that you are wearing that shirt to the store...:haha: So that shirt makes me think of this woman who was riding the elevator (and Orthodox Jew-OJ) to the third floor (OJ's have to live on the lower floors because on shabbat they can't use the elevator). I live on the 25th floor and there is no way I am walking. Anywho...she apologized for taking the elevator only 2 floors and she said if it helps...I am pregnant....and I just looked at her...hahhaa. Not that I mind the excuse or whatever...but it was just weird someone using the pregnancy card on me...someone who is obviously very gone!! I take the stairs all the time when I am going to my friends house not he 3rd floor... But I draw the line at 3 flights of stairs....:haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I would feel weird talking about being pregnant to someone who's obviously very far along. Early on, Thomas was getting his hair cut and the stylist was pregnant and I really wanted to strike up a convo but I thought, "She'd never believe me and she'd think I was a crazy!!"


----------



## Sun_Flower

ok, SO. Unless she doesn't look like it when she's born, baby dot's official name is:


Eden Rebecca Lewis

:D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I was just lying in bed the other day thinking how I actually liked Eden better than Erin, although I was thinking Eden Rachel Lewis. 
Anyway, it's a beautiful name. I love it!! 
Hehe although it will be hard for me to stop calling her Dot. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol, don't worry Jen, we've had so much trouble picking a name but I'll probably end up calling her Dot all the time too!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love it Raych! <3


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod Raych, how spooky, Eden is on our list too !!

Mine and Mums old hair stylist was a lovely guy called Eden, it's very unusual isn't it, I love it! :thumbup:

We haven't chosen yet... I'm still adding to the list and OH is yaying or naying them, lol, so hard to choose!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Your the second person I know who knows a guy called Eden lol, I guess it is unisex but I'm trying to convince myself it can be pretty and feminine when applied to a girl xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't think I've ever known anyone called Eden, but it sounds like a (beautiful!) girl's name to me. 
Vicki, enjoy the name game-- I love it! One of my favorite things about having a baby!! 

I go back and forth between Jonathan and Samuel. I actually like Jonathan Samuel, but my uncle's name is John Samuel, and I don't want it to seem like we're naming the baby after him. Not that he's a bad guy, but we're not like super close or anything and it would be weird! 
But if we go with Jonathan or Samuel, we need to figure out a middle name... :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

I think is very feminine...but its also my brothers middle name...:rofl: I love the name Rachel.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ooooh I love Samuel, that's such a lovely name. I like Jonathan too, but LOVE Samuel :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, so what middle names go with Samuel? Our last name is Hamrick... DH always says Nicholas so it could be SamNick Hamrick, :wacko: but I don't like Nicholas. 
I'm clueless...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmmm....

Samuel Christopher
Samuel James
Samuel Matthew

I'm rubbish at picking boys names!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

LOL me, too!! 
It's a work in progress. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I like James and Matthew with Samuel!


----------



## QueenVic

I'd never thought of it as a girls name before but loads of names are unisex nowadays and if u like it thats all that matters! X

Pickle is being very active today! Big kicks/movements and I have felt some from the outside !! eeeeeeeek !! It's unreal...


----------



## QueenVic

Jen I think Samuel James is lovely!


----------



## babydustcass

aww love the names girls, we are struggling with names but we like Macey, Ellie and Darcy


----------



## DrGomps

oooh cass, I know another girl on here who is naming her daughter macie....I like it!!

I love samuel too!! I would've named a boy that but I want to save that name for one of my brothers as their is an important historical figure named samuel gompers. I also think you ladies who have kids have great names...Thomas, George, McKenna...

and we have coming soon.... Josephine, Eden...I forget if ericka decided on a name for her boy...

Vicki how awesome to feel them on the outside!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka decided on Rohan, I believe


----------



## AmaryllisRed

She never answered my question about how you say it-- is it Row-han? Rowen? Roan? 
I really like the names George and McKenna, too. :)
I know a girl who just had a daughter and named her Macie, too. 
Ellie _was_ my girl's name from a long time ago. I forget what my middle name was... But my cousins named their daughter Helen Emma and they call her Ellie. I call her Melanoma. Her sister is Bryce and I call her Rice Cake. (They're not my favorite cousins.) 
I like Matthew and James okay, but dh has a cousin named Matt (same last name), and my brother's middle name is James. I guess I want something totally original this time, since we were completely UNoriginal last time. I'm thinking something literary, since Samuel is Biblical? Or maybe a place-name... Or something very Irish. I like Cian or Cillian... Declan or Decker... Idk. :shrug: We still have six months. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm bleeding at 8dpo!!! I think I'm out. :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

There's no way. How heavily? It _has_ to be implantation, to go along with your temp dip. Is it even possible to have an eight day LP??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It's heavier than spotting, but a little lighter than a light flow.. and its still there.. I put a tampon in to monitor it.. :shrug:

And my LP is 13 days.. so an 8 day LP is a bit alarming..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm... yeah, I think it's IB. FX'd!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

GOT to be IB, its way too early for anything else surely? Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wore a tampon overnight to monitor bleeding.. its 100% stopped & what was on the tempo just looked like brown tinged cream... (sry for the tmi)... I had a small temp rise this morning..


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no Ysatis...hope its IB like the others said. 

Jen, I hear you on wanting something totally unique. I have a sociopath cousin named matthew. So thats out!!


----------



## babydustcass

Thats great news Ysa, that its stopped!!! I think it was IB!! oooo fingers crossed lovely x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I really, really think it's IB. That totally looks like an implantation dip on your chart. And it's possible for an implantation dip to be two days long (mine was). I think your temp will go back up tomorrow!! 
I hope this is it for you... it _has_ to be! You're moving!! And the rule is that moving and pregnancy go hand in hand. :thumbup: 
Are you still going to test tomorrow?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, yes.. I'm moving in 29 days! If I don't get pregnant now, then I won't ovulate again till I'm moving & won't know that I'm pregnant for a couple weeks after I move :haha:

Umm, yes, I'm going to test with an IC in the morning, and if I see something, test with an FRER.. If that was IB, I'm not sure how long it takes for your levels to start rising, but I hope 2 days is enough!

ETA: I've got some really sore bbs... Like, if I poke them with a finger, they ache, I remember being like this with my first pregnancy.. FXed this is it.. EDD would be 5/16/2012..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, I hope the sore bbs become your new best friends!! 
Mine are still SOOOOO sore. I woke up this morning and they hurt really bad. Although I found wearing a sports bra helps-- you all probably already knew that! But my sports bras are too small for me... as are all my bras because I still haven't gone bra shopping... I keep waiting for them to stop growing and they just aren't! 
Lying on them seems to help, too, strangely enough. 
And ice. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, haven't tried ice.. I'm a stomach sleeper, and I've been waking up the past few morning with killer pains in my bbs, I guess cause I'm laying on them.. With my June 2010 pregnancy, I solely used sports bras, I was in so much pain.


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Fx'ed tomorrow!! I think 2 days is enough for HCG to show up in urine after implantation...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe you know how I am... if it were me, I'd wait another week... 
But for you, I say, :test:


----------



## DrGomps

and sore bbs are an excellent sign!! :thumbup: Jen, mine are still growing too. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, cute avatar!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, very cute avatar Jen!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Gomps, are they really still growing? I thought mine would stop at the end of first tri, but there are still days where I wake up and they are noticeably bigger. It's insane. 
Thanks, girls. I needed a new picture-- the one with me and Thomas was kinda old, even though I liked it. I need a new one of the two of us, but I don't have a good recent one. I'd love to put one up of the three of us, but yeah... that never happens!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

now I want to change mine.. I'm going to FB to find one I like


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mine aren't growing :S or at least, not noticeably. They've not been sore for ages either. I mean, I get the odd twinge every so often but they're not like they were in first tri. But then I'm still waiting for my bump to pop properly too lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, how cute! Is that baby Ysa? 

Rachel, happy 29 weeks!! I can't believe you're so far along already!! 
My bbs didn't grow or hurt this much with #1. I know they grew maybe like half a cup size at most, but they didn't hurt this far along. They hurt mostly very early on. :shrug: I guess every pregnancy is different.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, thanks! yes, my and my younger brother.. its my FB picture, and the only one I felt like putting up here..

Happy 29 weeks Raych!


----------



## DrGomps

I think my growth has definitely slowed down and so has the soreness...my bump is growing a mile a minute!!

Ysatis...your pic is so precious!!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/05/z4e60ee487d4a0.gif


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I love it-- your brother is like, "Um... Are you sure she's really... qualified... to be holding me like this?" 
We have one of me and my brother that's similar. Although my facial expression is similar to yours, but my brother, if I remember correctly, is in a full-out grin. I wish I had it, 'cause I'd post it here-- it's so darn cute... But I think all my pictures are still at my mom's... maybe? Idk. If I get time, I'm going to look and see what I have.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love going through older pics.. I found my baby album when I was packing a couple days ago.. But my mom didn't really have too many pics of me.. I'm probably going to have multiple albums when I have my own baby, I love the memories. And I can be very forgetful, so pics are always a good thing to have around.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I hate how everything is digital nowadays. Most of my photos of Thomas over the last year or two are on the computer or a memory card... :( I try to keep a disposable camera in the house at all times so I will have at least some photos of him in an album, but I always forget to use it. I take most of my pictures with my phone. :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, me too.. I've got like near 1000 pics on my phone. But when I can, I try transferring them to a thumb drive. That way, if I ever want to print them, Walmart and Walgreens have machines that you can stick the thumb drive in & get prints.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Talking about pictures, that reminds me, I wanted to take Thomas to get his pictures professionally done for his birthday... Olan Mills was having a deal awhile back, buy one get one free for $10. But you had to use it by the end of July, and I wanted to wait until he got closer to four. Plus I would like to do a family session while I'm pregnant. I don't know how much money we'll be able to save up now, though. Money always gets tight around this time of year, with his birthday and then Christmas... Even Halloween costs money! He wants to be Woody this year. Last year he was Cookie Monster. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, we just got our pictures done by Olan Mills a couple months back.. We did the $10 thing & ended up buying a whole package. It was like $130, but we got a ton of pictures! If I get my BFP this cycle, I want to get pics done when I'm like 8 mo preggo, me & Jesse, that'll be near my b-day.. Probably go back to Olan Mills again!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, and one of these days, I should go through my pics and pick some good ones to print. I have some really good pics on sd cards... Since you can keep snapping away until it comes out how you want it. :)
From Walgreen's website, it looks like a 4x6 is $.19 but a 5x7 is $1.59? Does that make sense? Idk. I thought they were actually like $.39 several years ago, but that might have been what we paid for a whole page. I don't know, but I think I'm going to look into it. I have too many good pictures, and frankly my laptop has been acting funny lately... I'd hate to lose everything!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I'd transfer them all onto some kind of hard drive or something! My old computer took a dump on me & thankfully my job paid to recover everything! it was like $100.. I wouldn't want to loose all those pics though! :(

Walmart sells inexpensive frames, and we'll have a lot of wall space in the new house, I may start throwing more pictures up on the wall.. hmmmm, i'm going to have a look at all my pictures now!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, they did the BEST job with Thomas. We took him for Christmas when he was 3 months and again when he was 15 months. Those pictures are awesome. Both times, we bought a package (I think it was like 12.95) but the second time, for some reason, they only let us choose one pose for all our pictures. I was pretty sad about it, and when I told my dad, he's like, do you want more? I'll get you more. And he ended up spending like $80 more on pictures! But I loooove those pictures so much.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, now with the $10 package, they only let you choose 1 pose & they print a bunch of them.. That's why I wanted to buy a package.. We went there saying, we're NOT going to buy a package & spend all that money, and then we did.. :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thought I'd share some baby Raych :)
 



Attached Files:







Vintage Me Pictures 017.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









Vintage Me Pictures 014.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Raych, so cute!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, look at baby Rachel's red hair!!! So cute!!! 
My hair was blond when I was little. Got gradually darker and then more strawberry as I got older. 
I just noticed your ticker says baby's energy is surging... must be the reason for Dot's moving around and driving you crazy! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I tried to go on Olan Mills' website and find Thomas's pics from the two Christmases, but they weren't on there anymore. Oh, well.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Here's 2 baby pics of me:



​
I took the pictures with my phone, and they're older so they're not in the best shape! But I found these when I was packing a couple days ago.. Excuse my extremely large head! :haha: And I don't think I grew hair till I was like 4 or something.. poor me


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww look at the beautiful dresses! and little Ysa has such a cute smile!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, you are so cute!!! Hehe my little cousin didn't grow hair until she was about 4 either! 

Here are the ones from Olan Mills-- the first three are when Thomas was 3 months and the last two are when he was 15 months.









They do such good work, you can see why I wanted to buy them all!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, i love the one when he was 3mo old w/ the tongue sticking out! And he looks like a little man at 15 mo! Soo cute! Love his dimples too


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, everyone in our family wanted the tongue one! Hehe sticking the tongue out is a total Hamrick trait. All the boys do it, especially when they're concentrating. So it's funny that he did it during his photo session, and the photographer just caught it! 
Okay, here's me (photos of photos):

That's my mom holding me, as if you couldn't tell. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

You look a LOT like your Mum Jen! I love the tongue sticking out picture, but they're all gorgeous, I wouldn't have known which ones to pick! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, so cute! you look a lot like your mom.. didn't you say your mom was a twin?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I totally favor my mom's side, thank goodness. :)

Alright. I'm getting off of here for awhile. I have accomplished NOTHING today!! And my mom called and wants to get together this arvo. (Did I use that right?) So I must finish my laundry and do those dishes, at the very least. Sadly, the dishes fairy has skipped over my house once again. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, yeah.. I've gotten no work today, now have 122 emails sitting in my inbox :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, my mom is a twin... I thought I had a better pic of the two of them on here, but I don't... but here is one I cropped from a picnic a couple years ago, and my brother is in there next to my mom 'cause I couldn't crop him out. :)


And now I'm really going!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. will have a read back later to see what i missed... just checking in.. hope your all doing well...

Im having a blast on my vacation.. will catch up more later...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies.. on my cell so can't post pic.. pls ck last pg of my journal. Think I might have a BFP!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Nevermind.. Home now!

Here's my 3 tests...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Those prior pics were of the back of the test :dohh:

Here is the test, replaced in it's casing:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes. That is totally a line. 
I'm so speechless! 
:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

me too! :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So, maybe a dumb question, but are you going to test again in the morning? Did you show Jesse yet, or are you waiting until you feel like it's a sure thing?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No, stupid me squeeled & he came running.. He doesn't believe it's a real thing.. He's being Mr. 'the test line has to be as dark as the control line'.. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, retesting in the AM


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh. My. God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ok, now I've calmed down a bit (seriously, sitting here with like, a MASSIVE grin on my face) I SOOOOOOO hope it's your BFP hon, it really looks like one to me. My FRER wasn't as dark as the control line at 14dpo when I tested, so I really think you did it :D :D keep us updated xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning All 

Logan hope ur enjoying ur holiday 

YAsa yay deffo a line there woooo wooop xx


----------



## QueenVic

OMG 

Ysa I'm so excited for u !!!!!!! :dance:

Looks similar to my FRER line at 13dpo, can't wait to see the next test !

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

the test this morning was a BFN, I am so confused right now I could cry.. tested with an FRER and an IC


----------



## QueenVic

Ohno petal.... I don't get it..

Did the line come up before u took it apart and put it back together again?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, it was there before doing anything.. maybe its turning into a chemical.. I'm completely clueless.. going to wait till AF is due now to retest.


----------



## QueenVic

When's AF due?
Got my FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Well technically, I *thought* I saw something while it was in its casing. So I took it out and i wasnt sure.. so I walked away for like 10 min and it was there, then I put it back in its casing cause some online were saying they couldn't tell if it had a second line.. :shrug:

AF is due next Wednesday.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So today is still four days before AF... I don't believe the -ve's from today. I will believe the +ves you get when you decide to test again. And I think lots of women get -ves at 10 dpo and before and get a +ve at like 16 dpo. 
How are your symptoms?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

bbs hurt more when I woke up this morning, really thats the only symptom I've had.. I had a little bit of cramping yesterday.. But extremely dull cramps..

I'm seriously at a loss for words


----------



## FloridaGirl21

And the line last night was pink.. It still is! not grey or white, or anything.. It's freaking pink.. If its an evap, it's a cruel, cruel one


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Me, too. I just wish it were tomorrow and you could take another test and it would be bfp and you could know that today was just a fluke.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's def NOT an evap. 
I'm thinking either fluke (meaning today's bfn's are flukes) or chemical? I'm hoping for fluke.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm hoping for fluke too..

Also, I'm bloated this morning.. wonder if that's a new symptom, or in my head?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I bet the bloating is real... but bloating is one of those stupid symptoms that could be pg or pms... But didn't your ticker say bloating for yesterday? 
Does your back hurt? :)


----------



## DrGomps

if you take a part a test if can cause evaps....

https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#36

36. Should I take my test apart to see the line(s) more clearly? No. Removing the test from its plastic case changes the test's exposure to air and humidity. Air and humidity affect the manner and rate at which the dye and chemicals cross the test. If you change the environment before the test is finished, you risk drying it out too quickly-- and when a test dries too quickly, the dye may dry in places it would not have otherwise-- making an evap line appear to be a positive result. Additionally, the tests are intended to be used and read while intact. If you think you see a line, but it is so faint you really can't tell, it's probably an evap line and should be considered negative.

Please note: pregnancy tests will work almost anywhere-- the problem is not the amount of air or humidity in general, but changing it in the middle. HPT's are scientific little things, and to achieve greatest accuracy, the environment should not be changed while the test is running.

If you want to photograph or scan your test for posterity (or for posting to your message board buddies for opinions ;) it can be easier when removed from its plastic casing (to eliminate glare.) If your test is positive, go for it! If it's negative, or you're not sure, you're in a tough spot . . . removing the test from its casing while the test is still wet can "speed-dry" an evap line and make it darker/harder to interpret. But tests are not completely dry at the 10-minute time limit; by the time they dry, the test has passed the 10-minute limit and should not be read. If you think you'll be in conundrum, use a dip-style test or remove the test from its casing before you apply urine.


----------



## DrGomps

that being said...I know girls on here who took apart the tests and it was positive. Fx'ed!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:dohh: I'm so stupid :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww :hugs: But you said you thought you saw something _before_ you took it apart.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, that's why I took it apart.. Cause the stupid glare of that clear screen that goes over the test.. IDK, will keep testing with ICs & then an FRER on Wednesday if I don't feel like AF is coming.


----------



## DrGomps

FloridaGirl21 said:


> :dohh: I'm so stupid :dohh:

Don't call my friend stupid!! I have taken apart many a test. If you saw something there was probably reason to. I just know from experience (the cycle before I got pregnant) I took apart lots of tests, mainly ept's and got a false positive. I think epts/ clear blue are notorious for evaps. Not FRERs. I guess we will have to wait it out. Still super early.


----------



## babydustcass

Ysa, i really think thats your BFP... mine was of similar lightness! I would be gob smacked if it turned out to be nothing. I had a feeling that this would be your month and although I was just sat with a massive smile across my face when I saw your test pictures, I am not surprised at all... I knew I would be seeing a positive from you. Just keep relaxed hun... Your next one will be positive too!!! 


Rach, I LOVE your baby pics :D I have a couple of similar dresses for my little princess and mary janes with frilly socks too. I love smocked dresses!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree. If you saw something, there was probably reason for it. Will be patiently (ha!) waiting for further results. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Anyone know anything about slings and pouches and babywearing? I would love to try to wear this baby... To get the closeness of holding him but hands-free...


----------



## Sun_Flower

OH really wants to get a sling and I'd love to as well, but I don't really know anything about it either. If you find anything out, let me know!! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

There are several threads in the Natural Parenting forum... One mom swears by the Freehand Mei Tai... and as I looked them up, I think it's the one I want. They run about $70, which is more than I like to pay (for anything!), but in the video (just click on "see how it works"), the mom makes it look so easy and the baby looks so comfy!

I am totally NOT a green, tree-hugging attachment parenting granola type or anything... no offense meant to anyone, of course!... And I don't feel like I belong in the "Natural Parenting" section in general, but I really want to try this out. 

We had a carrier when Thomas was a baby... it was one of those more structured ones-- evenflo or infantino or something-- but my mil gave it to us and we could've sworn it had parts missing or something! Now looking at them, I'm not sure it did or not, but I don't think we even kept it.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh I really like the look of the freehand mei tai, I'm going to have to see if I can find it for sale in the UK :D xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Check out this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/natural...hand-mei-tai-can-buy-one-uk.html#post12624269
:)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol just after posting in here I checked out the natural parenting thread just in case and saw that thread - must have been made for me! lol xx


----------



## DrGomps

i have the baby bjorn carrier and a regular cloth sling. It was free...wohoo!! How is everyone doing today??


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had a lovely 4D scan today :) Dot was in a very awkward spot and refused to move, so the pictures aren't great, but we got to see some of her features and just seeing her at all was brilliant. So here's a couple :)
 



Attached Files:







B_8.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5









B_32.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, look how sweet she is!!! 
Since I don't have fb anymore, I can't go look at pics of you and OH... which one do you think she favors? So sweet... 

I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get a 3d/4d scan, but I was curious where one gets one around here, and I asked my dad's gf and she said she knows of one dr who does them but not a place where you can go and just pay to have it done. One of her coworkers just had one.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. im home from vacation and can hopefully catch up on some journals and such.. hope your all doing well..

felt baby moving this past weekend it was great.. on and off but def baby.. :) found hb on doppler too once we got back.. so all is going well.. drs in 10 days.. :) then can make the fun 20 week scan... cant wait...

Beautiful pics rachel..


----------



## Sun_Flower

AmaryllisRed said:


> Awww, look how sweet she is!!!
> Since I don't have fb anymore, I can't go look at pics of you and OH... which one do you think she favors? So sweet...

Everyone has said she looks like I did when I was a baby - she's definitely got my nose rather than OH's, but when she frowned on the scan she looked just like her daddy, so we'll have to see. It's made everything feel so REAL though (which is stupid because obviously it was just as real before) and now it's like ARGH, it's getting so close!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, how's it going? Symptoms?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... stacey happy belated 6 weeks... :) hope your feeling well...

AFM was great sleeping in my own bed... now gonna get ready to go to my sisters for a bit then to a bday party then back to my sisters... 

hope you all have a good day.. hopefully tom will be settled down some


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, dot is so precious!! :cloud9:

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/06/z4e64ee25cea5f.gif

Welcome home Logan!! :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 6 weeks, Stacey!!!! 
Forgot to say that earlier. :dohh:


----------



## QueenVic

HAPPY 6 WEEKS STACE! :happydance:

Raych that scan looks amazing !! My mum is trying to sort one out for us when we go over next month - FX'd !!!!

Logan hope u had a nice break :thumbup:

Where's Ysa gone hope she's ok :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Ladies.. at the in laws right now, just relaxing..

Happy 6 weeks Stacey! :)

AFM, the first test was an evap.. kept getting BFNs till today, and AF came.. 3 days early.. I'm going to take Soy again this cycle, and add some Vit.B cause my LP was only 10 days this cycle, its usually 13 days. I think it was shorter cause of the Soy.. I also had spotting on 8 & 11 DPO, which I think may also be due to the Soy.. oh well..


----------



## babydustcass

happy 6 weeks stacey!!!!

whats up with my Ticker... im sure I was another week every Monday?

Dot is beautiful Rach x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It says 29 weeks today-- that's right, right? 
Happy 29 weeks!!! 
Almost three pounds?! Little princess has come a long way, huh? 
How's George doing with the whole baby thing? He's gonna be a big brother before long!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all sorry for not being around my Internet keeps effing up 

YAsa sorry to hear about the witch I was sure it was goin to he yOu this month 

Cass Andrea not long now Im soo excited for you both 

Vicki I can't beleive how far you are to but I think that's cause u told us later on hehe 

Rach love dot she is beautiful x
Wonder how Tracy is getting on whith the treatment 

Thanks for the kind words I can't believe I'm six weeks I'm soo happy to be holding on got the midwife next week and bloods and stuff wooop 

Enjoy ur day all xxx


----------



## babydustcass

I added a new one Jen in PINK with my EDD, the other one was a day behind I think unless i was seeing things! 
I know huh! I am soo excited to have her here but its not long at all. Just think ladies we have been at this for about 40 weeks together now... dont quote me on that as I havent been back to the start of the thread to check dates. 

George is excited, though at times he has been playing up with not listening to us ect, especially when we are out and about. Shopping at the moment is a nightmare. I wonder if its just normal behaviour for his age or if he is acting up because of all the changes. I havent done myself any favours though, he is probably acting up like the spoilt kid he is recently. if we are out shopping and buying baby stuff we will buy him something too and although its a vicious cycle, its probably become 'expectant' from him and thats got to change. Ive started to use Santa Claus as a 'get out' and Santa claus is watching you so you best start behaving.


----------



## Sun_Flower

LOL I remember that from when I was a kid 'you'd better behave because Father Christmas is watching you know!'

I can't believe how close it is now, it's going to go by in a flash!

xx


----------



## babydustcass

hehe I know i know Rach... I always get like flash backs after I say those sorts of things. I sound like my mum and I say them just like her too... its spooky!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha I say things my parents did, too. Kinda freaks me out. 
I don't know if it's the baby thing or George's age... 'cause he and Thomas are pretty close in age, and he's been acting up a little bit, too... but they both have a new baby on the way, too. 
Thomas is good with shopping... but we have the Eagle's Nest, which is babysitting while you shop. :) He really throws fits, though, when I'm watching the kids on Tuesdays. Hopefully it passes. We haven't started buying anything for the baby yet, but maybe he'll just like helping pick out stuff and won't care that he's not getting anything. :)
Stacey, yay for the mw next week! Moving right along!! What day? I go to the dr on Monday the 12th. I think Logan goes on Wednesday? No scan for me, though. :( Will you be having one, or just bloodwork and lots of talking? Personally I am not in favor of early scans, based on my own experience. 
Well, dragging my butt again today. Seriously, this exhaustion can stop any day now. Library this morning, and babysitting this afternoon. Probably start putting the money aside for the birthday we have coming up in three weeks!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, sorry its onto another cycle. :hugs: Maybe you and tracey can both get :bfp:'s this month and bring in the rear of the STC!!! 

I have a Dr.'s appt next week too ladies...on the 14th!! 

Cassie, Jen, sorry to hear about your little men and their acting up! I remember when I was a nanny thinking how much I sounded like my mom!! :dohh: I guess its bound to happen!! Can't wait for my little daughter to make her appearance!! Her movements are getting so strong they hurt!! I know she is having a hard time getting comfortable as she is getting so crowded...but I keep getting pokes in the weirdest places...like way off to the side then far up into my diaphragm!! my uterus must be enormous!!


----------



## QueenVic

Girls! How much have your 4D scans been?

Just spoke to my Mum and she has booked us in for one over there.... it's 205 euros !

Is that a bit ridiculous or the norm? :wacko:


----------



## babydustcass

Whens it for hun? if its for after 26 weeks its a little on the expensive side but only by around 30-40euros. The further along you are the more detailed the packages tend to be and i know at some of the centres you cant choose the cheaper options as time goes on.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all well..

Ysa-sorry that damn witch got you.. fxed this will be your month.. :)

My appt is on the 14th too.. just a normal checkup.. then i can schedule my 20 week scan.. so excited for that one.. although not finding out gender.. :) will be so nice to see baby again.. been forever.. lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

The place that did mine offered packages that ranged from £95 to £135 so that's like... 110 - 155 Euros (ish)? and the place my sister in law went was similar again, so 205 Euros does seem a bit steep, but it depends what's included in it :) xx


----------



## QueenVic

I'll be 27 weeks when I have it done...

Mum said they told her you get a dvd and colour pics..

I'm really excited but OH will probably have a fit, lol


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 

My app is fri 16th 

Still no symptoms either xx


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, mine were $135...included 6 printouts, 24 pictures, the heartrate and a mini-report and a 7 minute DVD of 4D movement.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, 205 Euros converts to 287 US dollars... I'd say that's insane. They'd better let you keep the machine for that price!! I think around here they run about what Andrea paid, although they have a wide range depending on what package you want. 

Busy week for appts next week! Yay!! I love when there's lots of news for the STC!! 

Andrea, it's funny what you said about how big your uterus must be... when I was prego with Thomas, his movements were all over the place and I sort of forgot he was actually in my uterus... crazy how it stretches and then shrinks back down again afterwards. 

Logan, they already scheduled my next appt, and it's not until 22 weeks. :( I agree, it's been forever since we've seen our babies!! But at least we're starting to feel them! :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Dot's movements are getting really pronounced now too. They're not short and sharp kicks any more but big long stretchy movements really high up, she's definitely looking for space. When I had my 4D scan the sonographer said that she was running out of room already, oh dear!

I've got my 30 week antenatal appointment today (a couple of days early). Not really sure what'll happen, I think they take bloods today though. When is it that they start seeing you every two weeks? is it after 34 weeks?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think it's sooner than that, 'cause once you get to like 36 it's every week... Gomps knows... It might start to be every two weeks now. :) 
Wow... I can't believe you're almost 30 weeks... this is insane!


----------



## DrGomps

I think it depends on the situation...I am not going to be seen until next week (33 weeks) and my last appt was when I was 30 weeks....then I am going to be seen every two weeks...until I dunno when...full term?? Then every week? Its sort of at the doctors liberty and based on how often they think you need to be seen. I know its different in the UK with MW's. 

Jen, I was reading an article about what happens to your body after you give birth and the uterus goes down to its normal size within a couple weeks...whereas it took 37 weeks to get that large!! Nuts!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's crazy. 
I remember with my 6 week checkup, everything was returning back to normal... My scar was basically healed... I was forgetting though that they had to cut through not only the skin but the uterus to get him out... so I guess there's probably a big scar on my uterus as well? Kinda weird to think about all that. 
I know the dr said last time I healed really well. And I feel like I did. I tried really hard to take good care of my incision and everything. This time is going to be harder. I can't rest much this time afterwards... 

I wish it would stop raining. I really want to go out and get a breakfast sandwich. And some caffeine. I was falling asleep sitting up on the couch a minute ago. Ugh. There is no way I'm going to make it through today without some caffeine AND a nap!


----------



## QueenVic

Well my notes from now say - 25, 28, 31, 34, 36, 38, 40, 41weeks...

Told OH the cost of scan and he said thats perfect, he thought it would be way more!?

Men are so unpredictable... :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

I am so jealous, I wish I was in the 10 week countdown. I cant wait to hit 30 weeks. 

I have been going to the doctors every two weeks since day one so I am so over the doctors.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, had my check-up. Had a little big of sugar in my urine sample but I think that might have SOMETHING to do with the fact that last night I had a big chocolate milkshake and a chocolate bar :S the midwife wasn't too concerned. She said as long as I make sure I don't eat too much sugar before hand they'll have a better reading next time. 

Heard baby's heartbeat again, everything's healthy. Midwife managed to feel where baby is, she said 'ooh that's a solid bump, definitely very full of baby' - apparently I'm in line for quite a large bubba. She measured my fundal height and I'm measuring 31 weeks instead of 30. Plotted on the graph thing that put me in the 90th centile, oooooh dear lol!

She seemed very happy with everything, next appointment is at 33 weeks with my GP, then 36 weeks with midwife again :)


----------



## DrGomps

^^Glad it went well Rachel!! I also measure routinely a week ahead on fundal height...which makes me think Josie may be early! :D 

Ericka, every two weeks!! Thats rough!!

So for those of you who don't read my journal...thought I'd share this here...

I tried this morph software and this is what Steve and My baby girl could look like...

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/d6b67e22f4b2f9b7527013d69f575d4b/0/10446005/Baby-of-0366-jpg-and-0011-jpg.jpeg

This weeks bumps and progression!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/32Weeks-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Slide1-6.jpg


----------



## babydustcass

awww lovely bump Andrea!

Bubs is measuring just under the average line :D wooo! I have a chart that has Georges measurements plotted on them and they plot this babies on them too. He was in the 90th percentile too all the way through and weighed 8lb 12oz when born the day before his due date. I am hoping for a petite little 7.5lber this time as BIG heads run in OHs family and although I did ok with George's mahooosive head, no tears or stitches, it would be nice to escape without stitches again because I was still stinging for weeks with my tiny graze! If she keeps on growing on her line, she will be around 7.5lb when born!
In the beginning i thought she would be another big baby as i was showing pretty early but shes gonna be smaller than George! :D 

Now watch her pop out at 10lb looool.


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea that is so cool and creepy lol

And try twice a week every two weeks, one appointment is with the u/s tech to measure cervical length, the other is with my ob to discuss the cervical length and whatever else. I can never get them on the same day because the office is so busy.

I hope I can deliver without needing stitches too they suck big time.


----------



## DrGomps

I am so worried about tearing!! I am doing all sorts of exercises & perineum massages. Lots of squats, pelvic tilts, etc. Trying to get baby into position. Cass, they do say that girls are smaller, but second babies tend to be bigger...:shrug:

Ericka, you are likely to deliver when they remove the stitch right??


----------



## truthbtold

Yes I hope I dilate instantly lol. No need to leave the hospital after the stitches come out lets start pushing lol that would be ideal. 

I hope neither of you need stitches after delivery.


----------



## DrGomps

Ericka did you have them with your other two?? I am so terrified of tearing but also resigned to it...but hopefully the perineum massage/squats helps!!


----------



## truthbtold

I had stitches after both of there births its awful, I couldnt even sit flat on my butt during the ride home from the hospital. And you know they want you too poop before you can be released from the hospital and I was so scared it would hurt because of the stitches. I took quite a few stool softeners.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies quick pop in 
Was going to post some puddles online and do my blog but Internet in the house is pants so still on mobile :( 

Andrea I just live ur bump there is such a big difference in week 32 and 33 
Also you face expperessions have stayed the same from like 6 weeks up to date 

I've gone all weak unalloyed talking bout stiches
And pooping lol 

Who has a birthing plan??


----------



## DrGomps

stacey..I actually was looking at some of my earlier bump pictures and I was smiling more..I mean I am not enjoying my pregnancy less...I guess its just harder and more uncomfortable!!

Ericka, I will be sure to bring the colace to the hospital!! how scary!!


----------



## lilrojo

Ericka-I had stitches and never had to poop first.... lol i tore pretty bad internally with my daughter that was the worst pain ever.. being stitched back up.. ugh.. but its all good.. 

you heal and go on to do it again.. just soak in the tub and get as much rest as possible..

Cant believe im 15 weeks already.. :) one week to appt..


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 15 weeks.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

All this talk about tearing and stitches makes a c-section look pretty good... 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

^^Jen, you just get your entire abdomen, muscle, skin and uterus stitched/cut!! :rofl: Pick your poison I guess..there really isn't a great way for us to get our LO's out.


----------



## truthbtold

I will take a few vaginal stitches over a c-section lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I mean, there's really no good way... 
Did anyone else used to think babies came out through the mommy's belly button? 
Or was that just me? 
:rofl:


----------



## babydustcass

haha i did too Jen! hahaha

Yeah Id take a tear over a c-section too! I would have to be put to sleep if i had a section because I am more than positive id go into shock or something. I cant even have teeth out awake


----------



## Sun_Flower

When I was little (5 or 6) I asked my aunt where babies came from - she told me Jesus sprinkled magic dust on my mum's belly button and that's how the baby got in, and then when it was time for the baby to come out, he came back down and sprinkled more magic dust and the baby came out. I thought this was amazing, so went to school and told all my friends, who went home and told their parents, who then approached my mum and asked her why she'd told me that story. Needless to say my aunt wasn't exactly popular with my mum for a while after that, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

^^ :rofl: Magic dust?? 

Cassie, I too would be nervous about being awake for it... but I definitely want to be awake the moment my daughter takes her first breath and comes into the world!!


----------



## truthbtold

lol magic dust thats funny


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea ur bump is so neat !!

I'm worried about tearing aswell eek... infact however he comes out - i'm worried !!

My massage therapist said to use some almond oil and start doing the perineum massage, wat a lovely thought... :rofl:

Anyway - my bump is so weird, one day i'll feel like it's completely gone down and I don't even look pregnant then today it's quite obvious!? Even in clothes (yay) lol
Anyone else get this?
 



Attached Files:







21.5weeks.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## truthbtold

My 22 week bump


----------



## truthbtold

Queen Vic your bump looks great!


----------



## QueenVic

Yours too! :flower:

Mine seems to start from right underneath my boobs though :wacko:

Maybe it's still a bit of bloat some days?


----------



## lilrojo

Awww both your bumps are lovely.. I shall do a bump pic next week.. :) when im 16 weeks.. doing them every 4 weeks.. 

last was great.. my dd fell asleep at 8 and slept all night long till 9 this morning.. guess vacation and busy days are catching up to her... was nice on momma though.. :)

no plans for me today.. do some cleaning i think.. and i agree would rather tear than have a c-section.. but whatever all long as baby is healthy dont really care.. 

Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, Ericka and Vicki, you both have beautiful little bumps!! 
Vicki, I have the same thing... but I'm pretty sure mine is bloat since the baby is still really low... Maybe that's why yours seems to change size, too? Mine will seem huge one day and little the next. Some days I'll think, tomorrow I'm busting out the maternity clothes! And then I'll wake up and totally fit into regular jeans. :shrug: 
Today I'm wearing regular ones but with a hair tie-- I could've fit into them without but they're more comfy with the hair tie, especially when I sit down. 

Oh, so something weird. Last night dh and I :sex:-- still doing every other day, though I'm getting tired of it-- and afterwards, I'm sitting watching tv, and Crumb starts wiggling like crazy! It was kind of creepy... like he knew what we'd done... :blush: 

And about the c-section-- when you go into the OR, they put up a curtain so you aren't actually watching them cut you open or anything. You really just feel some pressure, but it doesn't feel like they are cutting you... That would be scary. And your OH can sit by your side and then in minutes, they hand the baby over! In my case, they handed Thomas to dh, not to me. :shrug: 
They brought him in to me after I was in the recovery room and lay him next to me... it was the most precious moment of my life I will never forget. 
I'm getting all teary just thinking about it. I can't wait to experience that again!!


----------



## QueenVic

Jen! I must of missed when u started feeling movement! Wow thats nice and early, when did that start? Aww..

Yes thats exactly how I feel about my bump!

SO EXCITED for my 4D scan just wish it was here NOW !!!


----------



## sspencer99

Wow girls ur bumPs are gorge both very different 
I can't wait to get a bump I've just got blood and an imaginary bump I keep showing Dh then getting told to stop acting stupid lol 

Magic dust I sawed I nearly wet myself lol but very sweet xx


----------



## truthbtold

Most people cant wait to get a bump, I cant wait to lose mine lol. gets so uncomfortable after a while. My back is killing me, LO kicks up a storm everynight when its time to go to sleep.


----------



## sept10

Love the bump pics - i'll put one up in a few days. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow..can't wait to see baby again!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Sarah, happy 20 weeks!! So excited to see the baby again!! 

Vicki, I started feeling flutters about a week ago. They were only about every other day at first, but yesterday and today I've been feeling quite a lot of movement. I know they say you feel it earlier with your second, but this is quite a bit earlier in my case. I love it. :)
Stacey, hang in there-- the bump will get here soon enough. I remember showing dh, too, and he would just roll his eyes. :) I don't remember when I got an actual little mini-bump... I guess it was about 10 weeks? 

I haven't taken a bump pic yet this week... I haven't worn anything form-fitting enough to really see it... and now I figure I might as well just wait until 16 weeks. And I just stepped on the scale and I think I've finally gained a couple of pounds. I'm sort of disappointed, although I know it was just a matter of time. :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Sarah happy 20 weeks. Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 20 Weeks Sarah!! Can't wait to see your piccy's!!

Great bump Vicki!! Very neat!!

Ericka...whoa!! Quite a bump...but I guess you have done this before!!!

I am not sure if I will miss my bump...I just feel huge and her movements are kind of uncomfortable!! SO eager to meet her!! 

Jen, sounds like a lovely moment! I have scrubbed in on C-sections in africa so I know about the curtain...still creepy!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, the whole cutting me open thing really doesn't bother me at all. Idk. I don't even look like a person who's been cut open. I mean yeah, I have a scar, but it doesn't even look like what I would think a scar would look like. It's just a pink smile. :)
Anyway, there are how many of us? 12? 13? Besides me, someone else is bound to have a c-section... The American Pregnancy Association reports that in 2005 the c-section rate was 29.1%. So probably 3 of us will have a c-section. 
I really like that I will know exactly when my baby will be born, and I won't have to go through labor this time.

Hehe Andrea, I doubt you will miss your bump for a long while. Once Josie is born and you lose your belly, you will probably be happily bump-less until you're pregnant again. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

honestly, I know I'm not pregnant, so don't really have to be worried about this, but I'd rather have a c-section (as long as I didn't have to be all drugged up).. I'm not fond of the idea of my lady parts getting ripped apart :-/ I'd prefer the scar, they do it low anyway, right?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, it's funny you say that. I sort of felt the same way. I was really afraid of labor and was scared I wouldn't be able to do it. So when the dr came in and said, "I think it's time for a c-section," I was basically relieved. 
Yes, the scar is low, just on the hairline. They call it a bikini cut. 
I know there are possible complications, and it's surgery, and the recovery time is longer... I'll prob be in the hospital for two days after the birth and still waiting to pass gas when you all are walking out with your babies:)... But I'm pretty comfortable with the way things will go. 
Ask me how I'm feeling oh, round about March 1st. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. ysa you said that funny... but really you dont rip open.. lol your body is made to have a baby.. im totally for an all natural birth, with no drugs this time.. and it guranteed you will have some sort of drug with a c-section..

Im excited for labor again.... lol i know what to expect this time.. although im in a new hospital.. im ready..

and andrea... you will miss being preg.. i can promise you that.. i missed it so much i cried.. but time goes on and you realize you dont miss it after all.. you have your baby, your body and can drink and have fun again.. and bend... :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I didn't miss being pregnant. I missed my toes!!! :)
Oh, boy, yes, they use drugs for c-sections. Can you imagine if they didn't? Ouchy. :)


----------



## truthbtold

I missed being pregnant when I got tired of middle of the night feedings lol but I miss polishing my toes and sleeping on my belly more.


----------



## DrGomps

^^ I miss bending and back/tummy sleeping!! Oh and drinking!! But I am sure I am going to miss my freedom once she is here and also the time together we spent (only I get to hold her right now!!). But honestly, I am so eager to meet her and be a mom!! I can't wait!! Oh and labor scares me, but a c-section scares me more. I mean I will be okay if I have to have one...but really hoping and praying for a natural birth. I start my child birth classes next week and will have a move detailed birth plan afterwards...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

truthbtold said:


> I missed being pregnant when I got tired of middle of the night feedings lol but I miss polishing my toes and sleeping on my belly more.

Yeah, and I missed being pregnant when AF came back... ugh... 

Ready, Andrea? Breathe. Hee hee hee. Hoo hoo hoo. Hee hee hee. Hoo hoo hoo. 

:rofl: I never took a childbirth class, but that's what they always do on TV...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So... I just noticed some changes... when did this all happen? Probably a long time ago... 
But now, when you look at a thread, it has the title at the top... "Sticking Together Crew." Like a heading. Very nice. I used to always forget what thread I was looking at... 

And the thing up top is different, where it says, User CP... Forum Jump... Calendar... Search... 
Yeah, when did the calendar show up? I looked at it, and it's alright, except that it's just one universal calendar for everyone... It would be better if each person could customize her own calendar... But I'm sure that would be harder to do.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i noticed the title up top yesterday, but not the calendar.. I'm ganna go have a look xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... hope your all well..

I took childbirth classes.. but for me i forgot all the crap they taught me in the moment of labor anyways... lol

to town i go today.. pay bills and need wipes and undies... potty training starts next week when i can stay home and work at it.. so after my appt.. :) and prob carpet cleaner... cuz im sure there will be plenty of accidents...


----------



## truthbtold

Watching the TLC was all the birthing classes I needed. I have a high tolerence for pain so labor is never really that bad for me, its the crowning that awful felt like someone threw a match on my girly parts lol.


----------



## DrGomps

the calendar doesn't have my B-day listed...WTF??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I was just wondering about that, if the calendar would have everyone's bdays on there... do you have it set to be kept private? 
Ericka, I was sooo obsessed with A Baby Story when I was pregnant... I felt like I knew it all by the time I went into the hospital. 
I would say that I have a high tolerance for pain... but I was a yeller. And the nurses would ask me if I wanted an epidural and I'd say no, no, I'm fine. And then another contraction would come, or they would check my cervix, which for some reason was extremely painful, and I would yell again. Finally they were like, honey, take the epidural. 
Actually I've heard that redheads feel pain worse. I don't know how they test that... So I guess that means that we're just stronger-minded people, too, to put up with the pain and NOT want drugs... :) Yay, redheads. :dance:

Logan, good luck with the potty-training. And good thinking with the carpet cleaner! :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

my bday is on there, so mine must not be private xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Jen... lol hoping it goes well.. as i feel i dont really have any clue as to what im doing.. but hey we will get there.. and will be great to be done with diapers before starting them up again... :)

I didnt mind labor either.. didnt hurt.. for me it hurt the worst with the head.. lol then the stitches after the fact.. dr let me tear bad.. but hoping this time will be better..


----------



## truthbtold

LOL Im not a yeller more of a grunter/moaner. I love a baby story and Discovery Health channel maternity ward. I remember when I had my son the nurse said you are doing really well for a 19 year old lol.


----------



## truthbtold

Logan I am potty training too, for some reason little man tells me he has to go but just sits there but will go instantly if his dad takes him to the potty.


----------



## lilrojo

hmm... my dd seems to go better for my hubby too.. children.. She doesnt say yet she has to go.. but i know when she has to poop as she seems to wander away.. or hide.. just the peeing will be hard.. but hope in a few days it will get easier.. i dont want to start till after my appt tho so i can focus on it.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

hehe im not a yeller, I am a deep breather, long hard breaths lol. You can probably hear me breathing all the way down the corridor and the gas and air chugging away of course :D

I cant wait for next time, the only thing I can fault about my labour was the length of time I was in established labour. All 36 bloody hours of it, with a constant stream of contractions and slow dilation. By the end I was completely exhausted, my body shut down in between every contraction and I fell asleep. I believe each mini sleep built up a reserve of energy for the next contraction but although I had chucked the G&A by the time it came to pushing, I was so exhausted that I can barely remember those first precious moments with my son, its very hazy.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha yes, they hide when they have to poop!! 
Um... I wish I had some tips for you... Honestly, you have to find out what motivates her... candy... money... Bribery works... But with Thomas, I would give him candy for going on the potty, so he would do it just to get candy, but he would still pee in his pants, too. :dohh: 
With pooping, since you know they hide before they do it, you just catch them and plop them down on the potty. :)
I think what finally worked for Thomas, besides him just being ready, was wearing undies. It's pretty uncomfortable (and embarrassing) when you pee your pants. He had two accidents in public and never again! 
I really think pull-ups are kind of dumb. It lets the kid keep peeing in their pants. It's a pain to clean up undies all the time and go through soooo many pairs and sooo many pants every day, but it's better than pull-ups. We did pull-ups with Thomas, but I don't think we will with #2.


----------



## Sun_Flower

There's a thread on here about redheads and pain that I commented on - according to Mythbusters redheads actually have a higher pain tolerance than other people :D so wooo redheads :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha that's awesome. I knew it. :)
I can imagine that episode of Mythbusters... I bet it was hilarious... they probably poked each other... I wonder if I can watch it online somewhere... I used to love that show!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aha, interesting. https://mythbustersresults.com/no-pain-no-gain


----------



## truthbtold

Hiding and Pooping go hand and hand. DS comes and says mommy I stink lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The kids I babysit for are 3 and 21 months. The 3 yr old boy will go hide and poop and then tell me he didn't. The 21 month old girl will come tell me when her diaper is wet. 
:shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

Hi ladies hope ur all ok 
I went and brought some stretchy clothes today 
Not the proper stuff not until I need them but I have put on about 7lbs lol 
So need some bigger things got some leggings over the bum tops and some elastic waisted jeans Dh has no idea lol I won't tell him just yet 

I need to get my pc working so I can put my bloat pics up 

Have a good nite all xx


----------



## DrGomps

wait stacey, you didnt' tell your DH and you gained 7 lbs already?? Wow!!well you are skin and bones so you need it! 

Jen, interesting myth busters...I KNEW woman had a stronger pain tolerance. 

regarding potty training...I hope Josephine wants to do it earlier since she can see that Ferdie uses it!! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, yay for bloat and yay for 7 lbs!! And double yay for new clothes!! 

I've only gained maybe 2 lbs so far? I thought I'd gained more yesterday or today, but it seems to have dropped off again. :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha that's so funny, but it really might work that Ferdie inspires Josie to go potty! Sort of like an older sibling would. 
Does Ferdie call you and Steve, "Mommy" and "Daddy"? :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Andrea Dh don't know about new clothes lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha! That's what I thought at first when I read it, and then Andrea made me not so sure... 
But I figured, 'cause I do the same thing when I buy new stuff... I gradually sneak them into my wardrobe... 
Not that he has cause for complaint. I only buy stuff when my mom gives me money or I have babysitting money or a gift card or something.


----------



## DrGomps

LOL! Jen, it would be awesome if he could talk, but no. :hahaha:


----------



## DrGomps

Hahha. I also sneak clothes in and then DH sees me wearing it later...and asks "when did you get that?" And I say "I have had it for awhile" :haha: Sorry Stace..baby brain!! 

I messed up a gel, or the gel maybe was messed up in the packaged so not my fault..so a quarter of it turned out funky...decided to transfer it Overnight as I am tired and have cramps near my right rib cage/oblique and just want to veg. 

What do you lovely ladies have planned this weekend??

Rachel, are you pretty settled in your new house??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha I know. But what I mean is, like, if you're talking to him about Steve, would you say, "Daddy will be home soon and then we'll take you to the park"... not that you take a cat to the park... ??? See, I'm such a non-cat-person, I don't even know what you do with one... :haha: But do you call each other mommy and daddy to the cat?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jesse does that Jen.. Calls me "mommy" to the dogs.. "Stop barking, mommy's trying to work!" "Go see mommy".... etc, etc.. But I don't do it to him, it feels funny!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehehe I call Jarrod "daddy" to the dog... But it sort of came naturally since I already call him that all the time for Thomas... I don't love being "mommy" to her, but sometimes I'll call myself that... like when we ran out of food (because _someone_ didn't tell me we were almost out until we had like a cup left!), I kept saying, sorry, puppy, but mommy's gotta go to the store and get you some food. :dohh: 
She is sacked out in her bed right now. I need to let her out one more time before I go to bed, though. Ugh. She is getting better, but Thomas doesn't seem to be learning how to treat her... He is still always yelling at her and not actually kicking or hitting her but acting like he is going to. And he has tried to shut her in a door a couple of times. I don't know what his problem is. I guess it could be jealousy? He'd better not do that to his baby brother!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm, it may be jealousy.. does he get to help you do things with her? maybe that would help.. :shrug:

I hate going to the store to buy the dog's food, cause we usually spend about $100!.. But they get fed Nutro, which is natural & therefore more expensive :wacko: I think they eat better than us most of the time


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! I had never heard of Nutro but just tonight I saw a commercial for it. 
Roxy gets Purina puppy chow. 
Yeah, he gets to help some... but like, when we take her out, he can't hold the leash. He's just too short and the leash gets between her feet. Today she ended up peeing on it. Ew. I try to let him give her treats and that helps. And he gives her water. But she's still a little rambunctious yet for him to sit and pet her or play with her, really...


----------



## sspencer99

Haha I call my cats my babies and tell them mummy loves them lol 
I have a strong bond with my boy cat I had to deliver him cause he's big old head got stuck lol we were ment to be keeping only the girl but fell inlove with both 

This past week I've been getting up in the middle of the night to Pee 
Annoying but a symptom also I nearly cried when I saw a baby must have been like a week old 

Just chilling this weekend what's everyone else up to xxx


----------



## Traskey

Wow, I was so behind :blush: sorry girls.

I'll keep up more often I promise :D

I am also momma to my puppies too :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey Tracey how are things x


----------



## DrGomps

LOL, Stacey I cry at stupid things all the time. 

And yes, I am mom and steve is dad to ferdie.....he is even listed as my son on Facebook!! :dohh:


----------



## sept10

Had 20 weeks scan ... was just amazing!!!!
 



Attached Files:







9.9.11 001.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FloridaGirl21

beautiful scan pic!! did you find out the gender?


----------



## sept10

Nope - we are staying team green x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

idk know how you ladies can do it :haha: s/he's hot a really pretty profile!


----------



## sspencer99

Aww lovely pic I have a nub I think lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all having a great weekend.. im trying to organize.. ugh.. 

sarah-beautiful baby.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

great photo Sarah!! And yay for team green!! Don't know how you ladies do it!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah, what's your inkling? I'm gonna say boy. I guess the thing that looks like a boy part probably isn't, 'cause that would be wrong of them to give you a scan pic that gives it away when you don't wanna know. Hehe. But I think the face looks like a boy, too. Plus we just need more boys in the stc. :)
Especially so I can have a girl. :haha: 

Stacey, those are definitely symptoms. :happydance: 
Andrea... hahahaha I love that Ferdie is listed as your son... Are you going to leave him up when Josie is born?


----------



## QueenVic

Lovely pic Sarah, the scan is unreal isn't it :cloud9:

I started pregnancy yoga this morning! Apart from being so hot I thought I was going to faint, it was quite good, and harder than I expected!


----------



## Traskey

sspencer99 said:


> Hey Tracey how are things x

I'm doing ok thanks. Still sniffing the drugs. Seems forever.



sept10 said:


> Had 20 weeks scan ... was just amazing!!!!

Congratulations that's a lovely picture of your baby. You are very lucky xx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh tracey good to hear its all going well

so dh has fixed my comp 

ive been taken photos weekly and can now show you all my bloat

4 5 6 7 weeks
 



Attached Files:







4 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7









5 wweks.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7









6 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5









7 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sspencer99

week 7 is after dinner x


----------



## lilrojo

Awww what a cute little bloat bumpy stacey... so exciting.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey!!! You have the cutest little bumpy EVER!! Hehe I think you're going to show soon 'cause you're so tiny. :) Love it!! 
Argh, Vicki, you reminded me... I have a pregnancy yoga dvd I should do... I keep getting various ones from the library and I have yet to actually DO one... Maybe I'll buy one... Hehe I have a gift card for FYE (movies and music store) because my brother got me a cd for my bday and I just returned it-- and I was looking around, having no idea what to get. Now I think I know. :thumbup: 
Baby is wiggling as I sit here... He gets active in the evening... Better than his big brother, who liked to keep me up in the middle of the night!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies hope ur all well today 
Happy 22 weeks Vick 
I brought myself a doppler yesterday having it delivered yay 

What are the plans today I've got to do a bit of food shopping that's bout it 
And some washing won't tAke Long 

Enjoy ur day xxxx


----------



## babydustcass

Morning everyone!

aww sarah gorgeous pic of your baby, I dont know how you do it not finding out hehe, Glad to see everything is well with baby!

Thinking I am going to have a lazy day today, bit of painting, lots of eating and might take some piccies of bubs outfits to show... :D I also Seriously need to take a bump pic! 30 weeks tomorrow :O OMG!

Stacey, cute little baby bump hun... 

Vic are you taking a class or following a dvd?
Im supposed to start aquanatal classes last week but OHs working hours keep getting changed so it just so happens that he cant take me or pick me up because hes called in to work every friday early for the last 2 weeks... darn it.


----------



## Traskey

Happy 22 weeks Vicki :wohoo::dance::wohoo:

Stacey, lovely baby bump bloat :dance:

Cass, happy 30 weeks for tomorrow :wohoo::dance::wohoo:


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey....https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/08/z4e6cbbed4b0fc.gif 

What a cute little bump you got there!!! How are you feeling?? Symptoms??

Sarah, I want to see your bump!!

Cassie, 30 weeks just seems really close to d date, doesn't it???

Tracey & Ysatis, hopefully you both get your :bfp:'s this month and bring in the rear of the stc babies! I can't believe how many preggos we got in here!!


----------



## lilrojo

HAPPY 7 WEEKS + 1 STACEY...
HAPPY 22 WEEKS VICKI...
HAPPY 16 WEEKS JEN...

HAPPY 30 WEEKS FOR TOMORROW CASSIE.. IN CASE I FORGET.. :)

I too am keeping my fxed crossed for ysa and tracey... :) Roll on BFPs.. 

No plans really for me today... just cleaning away.. feel like im nesting already.. lol trying to sort things and get them done.. putting away summer clothes of my dd's and stuff that doesnt fit.. and hanging up fall stuff.. then on to my closet..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, hope everyone's doing well :) Can't believe how fast everyone's pregnancies are going, especially Jen + Logans, it seems like only yesterday you got your BFP's!

AFM - went to a surprise baby shower yesterday for my cousin's partner, it was a lovely afternoon. Gave my aunty a couple more ideas for my shower apparently lol. Not long till that, it's on the 8th of October :)

Bought a few bits when I went shopping today with my mum - need to get more stuff for my hospital bag though. It'll be my due date before I know it!

My mum bought me a pregnancy ball - it's SO comfortable to sit on, really helps my back. My little kitten Ruby hates it though because it makes a funny noise when it rubs on the carpet - kind of a good thing though because otherwise she'd probably end up sitting on it or popping it with her claws!


----------



## sept10

ok...time for a bump pic...this is my 8 week bump for comparison and my most recent 20 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







Week a08.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









Week a20.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## QueenVic

Hey Guys,

It's a class I'm going to, there are about 15 of us and u sign up per term, think I'm going to enjoy it :thumbup:

Signed up with a client and we're going to go for a decaf coffee/brekkie and a walk afterwards every week, need to keep this weight gain down arghhh

I haven't been up to much today.. went for a country walk early this morning then have just done housework, made some wholemeal cakes and chilled out

Cass and Raych I can't believe how far along u guys are and also I agree that Jen & Logans pregnancy seems to be flying by - it's crazy !!!

FX'd for Tracey & Ysa :dust:

Stace hope ur feeling well petal, u are tiny !! But big bump will be here soon :flower:
Mine isn't that obvious yet unless I'm in a fitted top although it def has grown in this last week 

Rach I cant believe ur getting ur hospital bag ready ahh scary/exciting !! I'm just ordering a few bits here and there every month but no nursery furniture yet can't wait for that to be done :laugh2:


----------



## QueenVic

Wow sarah u can really notice the difference ! So cute :flower:


----------



## sept10

Yep i've really exploded in the last 1-2 weeks - even people who i meet at work who don't know me will comment on me being pregnant....nobody politely asks me now everyone just assumes i am...its quite nice really....although i have noticed that people are a bit obcessed with bumps as when i go the shops and things i can see people looking at my belly....haha.

Baby really moving a lot now....i can even see my belly move sometimes when they kick..its kinda weird and my sister thinks its totally gross but i love it...keeps me and DH entertained for hours!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

QueenVic said:


> Rach I cant believe ur getting ur hospital bag ready ahh scary/exciting !! I'm just ordering a few bits here and there every month but no nursery furniture yet can't wait for that to be done :laugh2:

Lol I'm not usually this organised, but I was my mum's first baby and she gave birth to me at 36 weeks, then my sister at 37 weeks and my brother at 38 weeks - considering the rest of my pregnancy has played out in a similar way to my mum's, and I'm measuring a week ahead/ Dot was such a chubster on the 4D scan, I'm not taking any chances!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm worried I will go into labor before my scheduled c-section. Eek. I've already started feeling Braxton-Hicks... which I _never_ felt with Thomas. I need to ask my dr what we do if that happens... I don't want an unplanned vbac!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and happy 22 weeks, Vicki!!!


----------



## babydustcass

hehe my hospital bags are almost done, just have to add an outfit for me to wear home and last minute things like camera, batteries, money ect!
Feeling super organised!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow! That's impressive!! 

For my pregos in the states, whoda thunk it, but Forever 21 has a maternity line... https://www.forever21.com/category....gory_name=maternity_main&Page=all&promotype=2 Their prices are decent and they have leggings... which I had been looking for... in a color other than black. :)


----------



## Traskey

Lovely bump pic Sarah :dance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woah Cassie I'm not THAT organised lol, I think I'm going to have to get sorted sooner though! xx


----------



## Traskey

Jen, sorry I missed yours earlier.....


Happy 16 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, had to share: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWHpcKXt-qQ&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Sarah what a great bump the just looking at the progress is amazing 

So I'm feeling a bit sicky this morning hope I'm Ok on the drive to work 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## babydustcass

Morning ladies!

How is everyone today? Ready to start your week?

Had a terrible night with George last night, poor boy is poorly and was being sick through the night :( Seems better this morning but still keerping him off nursery as he 'smells poorly' lol

So i'm all tired today but hopefully we can both take a nap later as I am sure he will be as willing for some extra sleep as me. 

hehe yeah i do feel a tad obsessive with the getting organised, thing is its all coming so fast and I really feel like I dont have enough time, or even enough pay days so I am working extra hard too at the moment. We want to redecorate the living room before the baby is here including laying new carpet and painting the entire downstairs, getting some new kitchen ware and bathroom ware, so having to think about that extra expense. And then there is Christmas too... ahhhh! You should see my to do list... its flipping massive, but without it my head would be one big mooooosh! Anyone else a List-a-holic?


----------



## QueenVic

LOL Cass that is hilarious I have just made lists this morning for:

Pickle - still to get
House - to do/get
Me - Maternity/Nursing Clothes
Hospital Bag

I have always been a listaholic, OH thinks it's hilarious! :dohh:

It does help though otherwise I would not feel organised or rmb anything !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Total listaholic here!! 
I make a to-do list every day. :)
I have a cleaning list... don't ask me how often that gets done... 
And I have a master grocery list of all the things we need in the house, so that when I make my weekly list, I compare what we have against the master list, and whatever we don't have goes on the weekly list. :)
Neurotic? Why yes, I am! 
But seriously, I can never remember anything!! And with this baby brain, forget it! 

Happy 30 weeks, Cassie!!


----------



## DrGomps

wow, Sarah, look at the bump grow!! Huge difference!! Cute bump!! :thumbup:

Rachel, wow, so your baby could be here in 7 weeks!!! I am hoping Josephine comes early too, since she is measuring ahead and so is my uterus and I want to get her out when she is smaller, but as healthy as possible. I don't have my hospital bag packed...but i have all I need, just need to pack it! Also, kind of waiting to see the hospital tour and learn more about the birthing procedures so I know what I need to bring! (I want my birthing ball and my yoga mat!!) 

Jen, when is your C-section scheduled (what week?). They could always do the section if you go into labor. 

Cassie, sorry to hear about George being ill, hope he gets better soon and doesn't get you sick!! Sounds like you have a lot of nesting planned!! I am all about the lists as well!! :D

Ysatis, that video was too cute!! Love hearing babies laugh...that sound is infectious!!


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea do u have to take ur own ball to the hospital?? That's going to be a mission !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My c-section hasn't been officially scheduled yet. But I've heard my dr usually does scheduled sections on Tuesdays. And I also know that the hospital won't do scheduled sections before 39 weeks. So I'm sort of planning on giving birth on Feb 21. :) 
I guess that's what they'd have to do, huh, if I went into labor? I just have this terrible worry that I would go into labor and it would be too late for a section and they'd make me deliver vaginally! But I'd probably have to be pretty far into labor for that to happen... 
And now that I think about it, I was in (induced) labor last time when I had my section... 
I just need not to worry about it. Everything will probably be fine.


----------



## babydustcass

oh god Ysa, thats hilarious. Seen some of those vids before but can watch babies laugh over and over! its soooo cute and infectious!

Haha, i believe we are mostly listaholics here then?

I have about 10 lists on the go hehe... i always start a new list without finishing the old list and only do the things in order of priority. My favourite is the To Buy list :) who doesnt love a bit of shopping on a daily basis, that said I could do with less browsing and more buying. I can spend hours and hours looking, researching and reviewing products. 

Sad sad sad! and i know it... bite me! :D lol

So we 'think' we are settled on a name now, we LOVE Macey Brace! No middle name yet but we are on the way to greater things, greater things being agreeing on something for once! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

They probably have balls, don't they? Unless you specifically wanted your own...


----------



## babydustcass

yeah i am sure they'd have balls!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, I browse and research forever, too!! At this rate, I'm never going to buy anything for the new baby!! 

And I'm now on the fence about breastfeeding... argh... Which, if I decide to do it, brings a whole new phase of research and reviewing and purchasing... 'Cause I don't know anything about pumps, nipple cream, nursing bras, blah blah blah... There's a whole world that I'm not familiar with. 
It sort of seems easier just to buy the formula and the bottles and be done with it... but I love the idea of losing weight through breastfeeding... Haha does that make me a terrible person that that's my main motivation for doing it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I just like talking about balls... :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

BALLS!!!!


I FF George last time and want to give BF a good try this time. I have just brought some nipple cream on the recommendation of many veteran BF'ers on here and also brought a couple of cheap nursing bras. If we 'get it' and stick with it, i'll invest in a more luxurious nursing bra. Some may think I have set myself up for failure in doing so, but I have brought bottles and ready made forumla too. I brought Breast flow ones as baby has to suck them the same as a nipple in order to get the milk. I just want the reassurance there that there IS another way, happy mother = happy baby afterall and vise versa and to be completely honest, its not so incredibly important to me to be able to breast feed to the point that my soul would be destroyed if i couldnt do it, but this time I would like to see the benefits of BF, get Free milk on demand, not have to worry about washing and sterilising bottles and all the other benefits and perks to BF.

The one thing I am worried about and I am NOT looking forward to is months of night feeds with no help because there is nothing OH can do. I remember the sleep deprivation last time, it was awful but i hope that not having to make up bottles in the middle of the night will elevate some of that sleepless time. 

I got a free breast pump from Nuby, just giving them away lol! Was very surprised to see it turn up in the post and I am not gonna lie... I did have a go, just a little one and couldnt believe how good it is!!! so gross though too haha and its really uncomfortable milking my virgin nips haa! STRANGE! :) Cant wait to put my boob into action lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, Cassie, you've inspired me to try it as well. 
And since you're a good three months ahead of me, I'll see how it goes for you... no pressure... and then I'll make my final decision. :)
I'm like you-- I won't be crushed if I can't do it. But I'd like to give it a try. And honestly, I'd love not to have to be making bottles all the time. 
And with Thomas, dh almost never fed him. So for the few times that he will, I can pump a bottle or two for him. And probably for when we're out, unless I find-- surprisingly-- that I don't mind BFing in public. Though I suppose I will hate it... 
But I'm willing to try. :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

ok i was having this discussion with OH about breastfeeding in public and I am actually looking forwards to it. OH keeps making comments about looking out for any men looking a little too interested lol... he's a little protective like that. But I saw those breastfeeding scarf things online somewhere that look interesting and thought since its winter it'd look 'normal' anyway. I have this vision of someone asking me to leave or stop Bf-ing. I dont know if I hope someone does or doesnt ask me to stop breastfeeding in public though. On the one hand I would love to give them a peice of my mind and a bit of up to date knowledge about the law on BF in public and on the other hand, id prefer to be left to my devices without bother which i am pretty positive will most likely be the case. I think I will be practising a bit at home before that first public breastfeed to perfect breastfeeding unnoticed as best I can. I think the less attention I attract the more comfortable I will be with doing it in public. 
I hope it does work out, as its a saving of about £10-13 a week (maybe more) depending on which formula we'd choose.

I dont think I will breast feed for as long as some though, will just see how it goes.


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies...

Hope your all doing well... Happy 30 weeks cassie.. yay the 10 week countdown.. :)

I was actually thinking of doing what my sister does but not sure.. she pumps and feeds.. thats it.. not sure if its for me though.. im sure i will formula feed..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, yeah, my OH is weird about that, too. He would be all protective about me bfing in public... I wonder if he's thought about that, 'cause he is all in favor of me bfing this time... hm... 
Cass, that's exactly how I feel about it, too-- I would kind of like the opportunity to fill someone in on the laws and stand my ground and be brave and rally for women's rights... But on the other hand, I'll probably just sit there and be really secretive and hope no one notices! 
I read somewhere that they recommend you watch yourself doing it and practice in front of a mirror so you know how to do it discreetly. Idk. I'll probably just pump and then bottle feed when in public if I can help it. 
Formula is so expensive... but we will get it for free from WIC if that's what we decide to do. :shrug: 
And if I do it, I won't be one of those moms who is still bfing their toddler. Nope. One year at the latest, just the same as when I cut Thomas off from the bottle. And probably sooner than that. Once they get older, it sort of freaks me out. I mean, Thomas started talking around seven months. I don't want a kid who can talk still bfing. 
I know some women do it waaay past that, but... not me.


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies 

im not a list writer but have a crap memory i tell myself to write a list and then foget i will do for what i need and both my cosains are giving me alot of things from sterlisers and moses baskets and clothes and stuff lol 

im going to breast feed unless for some reason i cant 

ive got my scan date its the 17th oct at 2:40pm :) 

cass happy 30 weeks and what happened about ur hatemail xxxx


----------



## babydustcass

i'm thinking and little teeth and breastfeeding wont be very compatible! when they start chomping is when ill probably stop! I cannot imagine BF a toddler though

I watched a doc called Is breast really best the other day and there was a woman who was still BF her 3 and 5 year old, he just walked on up to her and helped himself to a bit of boob and it completely freaked me out. In my opinion there is no need for a 3 or 5 year old to have boobie juice... no benefits at all in my eyes. If you can eat with a knife and fork?

Yeah, you are totally thinking the same as me when talking about womens rights and all. Ooo id just love to give it to them!! 

We are spending Christmas with our close friends and all the kids will be together which will be lovely. I am going to (planning to) express a good amount for baby so that I can have a glass or two of Wine with my Christmas dinner. will have to stay sober but im sure ill reallllly appreciate a celebratory glass on Christmas day. 

Logan, expressing and bottle is a good idea. How did your Sister find keeping her supply up at first? I have heard expressing from the start can be quite hard.


----------



## babydustcass

lol- I have kept it and one day will display it in a frame Stace :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, just been lurking this morning.. nothing really to input into the conversation except that my cousin bf her daughter until I want to say June 2010, which made her 1 &1/2 yrs old. She wouldn't BF in public once she got to a certain age cause the baby would rip the blanket off of her head, she wanted to see what was going on around her.. But by then she really only BF mainly at night, because she co-slept with my cousin & was eating solids as well.


----------



## sspencer99

loooool for everyone to see haha 
people to make me die lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hate mail? Did I miss something? 
Oh my gosh, there's a video around here somewhere of this lady who has a daughter who's 7 or 8 and was still BFing her!! Icky. 
Eh, maybe six mos would be good... I've heard experts say even if you just do it for six mos it's better than not at all. I'm just worried about starting and then changing my mind and then having to deal with more pain than if I hadn't started in the first place. 

As I said, I'm still on the fence...


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm planning on trying to breastfeed for the first six months - the idea of breastfeeding someone with lots of teeth kinda weirds me out, lol. I won't be devastated if I can't do it though - I have bought bottles just in case, and I know OH would jump at the chance of getting to feed baby more often.

I'm such a big list freak, I have lists for everything - things I've got, things to buy, things that need doing etc etc I get all happy when I can check things off (my god how sad does that make me sound?)

Also, I sent off for a Nuby breast pump but haven't received mine yet... how long did yours take Cass?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen I agree im on the fence.. I have heard so many horror stories of bfing.. i just dont know.. hmmm

Cassie-she said she just pumped every 2-3 hrs just like if you were feeding baby.. and it has kept it up.. with her other 2 kids she formula fed.. so thats what im thinking.. she has said it has been nice saving money on formula..

Im still debating..

Yay for a scan date Stacey.. so exciting.. that will be your 12 week then.. and yay for feeling sicky.. forgot to say that earlier.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My cousin's daughter would bite down on her nipple, just so my cousin would squeel & then she'd start laughing hysterically (just like the babies on the video).. So Amanda had to stop it after a while.. She was so sad to stop BF'ing though, and Phoenix would go looking in her shirt trying to find to her boob for a couple weeks after she stopped.. It was so funny :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

OUCH!! No more nipple-biting stories for the potential first-time-booby-feeders, please!! Haha I don't even let dh mess with them these days... First of all, they hurt. And second of all, one of these times, (tmi) he's gonna get a little snack he didn't ask for! 

Idk about the pumping every 2-3 hours... sounds more complicated than just letting the baby eat... 'cause then you have to take the time to pump (I don't even know exactly how that works or how long it takes) and then you take the time on top of that to put it in a bottle and feed your baby. Seems like it would take twice as long? Plus then you still have to wash bottles... 
Sigh. SO on the fence. 

Oh, and about the lists... I looooove crossing things off!! (I'm like Monica! "You do a good thing, you get a check!") I will put things like, "Make lunch" on my to-do list, just so I have something to cross off!


----------



## truthbtold

I have never had the option to BF, my boys are lactose intolerant.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh, I'm lactose intolerant, so is my mom & siblings.. I wonder if my child would be lactose intolerant as well..? my mom wasn't able to BF my sister because she was severly lactose intolerant, didn't occur to me that might be an issue for me too until you said that.. hmm, that sucks


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ysa, when are you going to start with opk's?


----------



## babydustcass

I think though in the end you can pump more than you need, your baby will naturally keep your supply up to what it needs/wants. Whereas if you pump you could artifically determine how quickly your supply will increase. It would take dedication and hours to get there, but in the end you could perhaps express 2 feeds in one sitting with a double breast pump. On the downside to doing that you could find yourself engorging more than you need to if you increase your supply to unessential levels :holly: .

IDK i've never tried and i guess it just depends how dedicted one would be to expressing and how important it is to you for you baby to get breast milk. If i were to start with expressing, I can see it becoming too much faff for me and id sooner switch to formula. 

I like the idea of having baby and then getting straight to BF-ing, baby latching like a professional and it being all pain free and smelling of roses. Now thats not too much to ask is it?! :haha::haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

just started like 5 minutes ago.. :blush: couldn't help myself.. still have a long ways though

ETA: my temps are all over the place, which is making me mad


----------



## lilrojo

Jen you would pump while the baby sleeps instead of pumping then feeding the baby.. lol and you will pump no matter what or else you will pay for it later.. then you put it in the freezer and save it for later and some in the fridge.. I have been seriously considering it.. but i just dont know enough about it all..


----------



## lilrojo

Bfing is such a controversial topic isnt it.. lol


----------



## babydustcass

there is certainly a lot to it lol I think though at the end of the day, so long as mother and baby are happy thats all that matters. I would just love to be able to 'do it'. For it to come naturally and be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## truthbtold

I think breastfeeding and vaccinations are the biggest controversial subjects I have seen on forums. Oh and co-sleeping ruffle peoples feathers too lol


----------



## sspencer99

i no lol 
i plan to express on night feeds so dh can do nite shifts hehee

logan was sicky for a bit then just went away mornings are a bit icky for me just dont feel good when i wake up its weird 
i think ms will be here by the end of the week. xx


----------



## babydustcass

oh god, yeah they are the most contriversal topics. I hate it when either side gets a holier than thou attitude about it all, after all its up to each individual what they do and don't. But then again some people cannot see past their own noses, let alone see other people opinions for exactly what they are, a personal opinion. I would never judge anyone either way, because I am choosing to give BF my best shot, doesnt make me better than a content FF mum. 

Not seen many topic of Vacs though, will avoid those in future too. It baffles me how a group of grown women cannot have a civilised conversation about choices regarding our babies and children and accept each others opinions, ive seen loads of topics recently go off into the deep end. Some people are just too snipey and go by 'my way or the high way'


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup ms is probably on its way. :( Hopefully it doesn't last very long. Mine eased up quite a bit around week 10, I think? Though it still isn't totally gone. 
Haha cass I love that you got to use the :holly:!! 
It's true, though. I would really love for it to be all easy and perfect... but I know so little about it. My mom FFd us both... so she's no help... I guess that's why they have lactation consultants. If I do it, I'll definitely be needing some help.


----------



## babydustcass

hehe love it :holly:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah i too just dont know anything about it.. i have heard its hurts a ton..


----------



## truthbtold

babydustcass said:


> oh god, yeah they are the most contriversal topics. I hate it when either side gets a holier than thou attitude about it all, after all its up to each individual what they do and don't. But then again some people cannot see past their own noses, let alone see other people opinions for exactly what they are, a personal opinion. I would never judge anyone either way, because I am choosing to give BF my best shot, doesnt make me better than a content FF mum.
> 
> Not seen many topic of Vacs though, will avoid those in future too. It baffles me how a group of grown women cannot have a civilised conversation about choices regarding our babies and children and accept each others opinions, ive seen loads of topics recently go off into the deep end. Some people are just too snipey and go by 'my way or the high way'

Couldnt agree more, no ones opinion should get you all upset lol

Stay away from vaccinations topics where they talking about vaccinating by the dr schedule or the delayed scheduled big arguments or just read them for a laugh lol.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think some topics are controversial everywhere lol. I must admit though, the idea of co-sleeping scares the CRAP out of me. I have no idea how a newborn baby sleeping in a bed with two full grown adults could ever work safely...

I think breastfeeding is something that is good for the baby nutrients/ health wise and is something that mums should try if they're able, because even a couple of days breastfeeding has a lot of health benefits for the baby. However, it's not a mum's fault if it doesn't work/ the baby isn't getting enough food, and FF isn't the end of the world. There are too many healthy, happy, thriving FF babies in the world to think otherwise.

As for vaccinations... I can't look at vaccination threads. It makes me too angry and I want to bump people's heads together, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

Wow, you ladies have been so chatty today, alot to catch up on. I really want to BF, I think genetically I have a good chance of being a good provider. I want it for the benefits to me (weight loss, helps post partum recovery, helps bond with baby) and of course the benefits to baby (best possible nutrition out there). But I have formula and bottles as well. I hope to be a great producer and produce more then baby needs so I can take a night off or too and pump and dump (so I can have some wine). I know its a hard frustrating process in the beginning. I think its awesome that so many of us are going to try...

Oh and ericka thats so odd that your boys are lactose intolerant...is there special formula for them then?? I mean I thought generally people who were lactose intolerant stop producing the lactase enzyme later on in life (as most of us have it in our infancy). 

As far as cosleeping...my friend is a deputy coroner and put me off of it but telling me that the majority of pickups she has is of dead infants from cosleeping parents. that being said, I am sure there are some safe ways to do it...and its up to individuals. 

circumcision is also one of those subject that stirs up anger!! 

Oh and regarding vaccines...I don't think there should be any argument. If people stop, then these diseases will come back. They don't cause autism (that is a scientific fact). I can't imagine why any parent wouldn't vaccinate?? (BTW-this is a public health issue and not just a personal issue).


----------



## truthbtold

I dont know how it works but it does work lol I did it twice just out of pure laziness on my part.

Andrea, my boys drank isomil I cant remember if its made by the makers of similac or enfamil but its a soy formula. The oldest had grown out of it. The 2 year old doesnt digest diary products well, he gets very gassy, or the runs.


----------



## lilrojo

To be honest.. i co-slept with my baby.. didnt start though till she was like 4-5 months.. she slept in her bassinet before that..

I too should give bf a try.. maybe i will read up on it today.. not sure if its for me or not.. but we will see..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - exactly why I want to bump people's heads together!

People have mentioned that they've co-slept safely and that's cool, I just would have no idea how to do it myself, plus I'd be way to scared to try it lol


----------



## truthbtold

Its too hard to break the LO out of co-sleeping, sadly my 2.5 year old is still sleeping right in the middle of mommy and daddy. DH gets super frustrated. Even when we move him into his room he comes back and sleeps at the foot of the bed lol. We created a monster. This time we using the crib.


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-You dont really think about it after baby is here and your so tired and all you want is sleep.. lol

But yes ericka very hard to break.. my dd still loves to sleep with us too.. she quit sleeping in her crib so we got her a toddler bed now to work at that and potty training.. although the potty training seems more important to me.. I too will use the crib..


----------



## babydustcass

I dont think Co-sleeping would work for me, I am such a light sleeper any way... i think that comes with becoming a mum, but I will wake every 5 mins with a wee one next to me. I still do it if George gets in the bed, and they are the worst nights sleep for me because I just cannot get into a deep or for-filling sleep. I do believe though if you had a big enough bed and you weren't such a figit bum like me then it could work for some people with the right precautions in place, perhaps like a baby positioner? I am just too wriggly and if I can sprawl and move then I cant sleep well

Just found a Vac thread and its stupid. I agree bang their bloody heads together. These are our children for goodness sake, those jabs are there to protect them against illness and disease that could potentially kill them or leave them very poorly. Hm, I think thats probably one area I wont go in to... la de da :D


----------



## DrGomps

Ericka, how odd!! Hope your younger son out grows it. 

TBH, I love the idea of cosleeping...I loved sleeping with my parents when I was younger...but I know it must be hard to break them of that habit and then it makes :sex: harder to come by. Hopefully she starts sleeping in her crib easily...hope she doesn't cry too much....not sure how well I would take that!! :(


----------



## DrGomps

babydustcass said:


> Just found a Vac thread and its stupid. I agree bang their bloody heads together. These are our children for goodness sake, those jabs are there to protect them against illness and disease that could potentially kill them or leave them very poorly. Hm, I think thats probably one area I wont go in to... la de da :D

Glad all you ladies agree. Sheesh...some people...:nope:


----------



## truthbtold

I vaccinate but only two shots at a time so we spend a lot more time in the pedi office then most people. But it seems like he still ends up on schedule with other kids.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow. I missed a lot... um... 

BFing-- I'm on the con side of the fence right now. I read an article at the dr's office and it sort of scared me out of it... eh, lots of time to change my mind again. 

Vaccines-- DH is sort of against them but I figure the chance of us getting some tainted or badly-made vaccine is very small and who wants their kid to have polio or pertussis, you know? And I'm the mama. So we get our shots. :)

Co-sleeping-- Not for us. For sure. DH is the heaviest sleeper EVER. He would smush our baby. My cousin does it, and her mom said she has heard that most cases of co-sleeping death involve drugs and/or alcohol. :shrug: But my aunt also said that she gets completely exhausted when she's watching the baby because she has no set bedtime... 
I'm a pretty light sleeper, so I know I would wake up if s/he breathed funny... but too, what happens if you have an older kid (as several of us do) and your baby is sleeping in your bed and your older kid is ready to get up for the day? Or your baby is sleeping and you want to get the first shower you've had in four days? You have to move the baby to the crib... and if baby is a light sleeper, as mine was... so much for sleepy time!! 
And of course, getting them to sleep in their own beds and rooms... we had the best success with that. Thomas slept in our room just for a little while, then we moved him out to the living room (right off of our room) and then when he was around six mos, we moved him into his room. He never so much as whined about it. (Ha. That was about the ONLY thing he was easygoing about as a baby!) 

Aww, Andrea, you will get used to her crying. I think there is some truth to the "cry it out" theory... unless your DH (or your neighbors!) is trying to sleep! 

Hehe Crumb is all wriggling around... Love it!!


----------



## DrGomps

yay for a wriggling crumb!! Josephine has the hiccups atm...so bizarre.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I love the hiccups! Thomas used to get them all the time!! And it continued after he was born, too. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Dot gets hiccups too, it feels very odd. 

I was eating lunch earlier and wondered if you American ladies had ever tasted the delight that is the crisp sandwich? I had a ham and crisp sandwich for lunch, nom nom nom. I know lots of British people who agree with me but wondered it people ate them over in the USA? Mind you now I've said that I bed none of the British ladies eat them either, lol!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all having a nice day today.. dr's appt tomorrow so im excited to hear peanuts hb.. and to take my bump pic lol.. and to make my scan appt.. :) 

Not doing too much today.. since im driving about 45 mins tomorrow to the drs.. i like to save gas before that drive.. ugh.. so staying home and cleaning the house i think.. i need to clean my living room and dining room now.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

I have never experienced hiccups. 

Never had a crisp sandwich but it sounds pretty good. 

I just realized I threw my boppy away, what was I thinking DS loved that thing. Now I need a new one. They are so great even if you are not a Breastfeeder.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, I loved my boppy. Although it was actually on loan from my cousin, so we don't have one now... I may wait until baby comes and see how much I miss it before I buy one. 
Logan, yay for your appt tomorrow. What time is it? 

So... crisps are the same as what we call potato chips, right? So you had a sandwich with ham and potato chips? I think people do that here...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol yup, potato chips :)


----------



## DrGomps

I have never had a ham/crisp sandwich ...sounds kind of good...though I don't eat ham very often...

Ericka...you really never felt the hiccups with your sons?? I thought every woman got them...:shrug: 

speaking of boppy's I still havent recieved mine that I ordered...:grr:


----------



## truthbtold

I dont think I have Andrea, I would assume that its fairly easy to recognize them lol 

I am looking at Boppy's and double strollers. there are too many strollers on the market to chose from geez. 

Good Luck at your appt tomorrow Logan. 

I am excited myself one more week before I reach viabilty.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for viability ericka.. bet that will be a load off.. :)

ooo a boppy while not bfing does sound great.. they get heavy after a while of holding forever and your back starts to hurt.. :) might invest in one..

Jen my appt is at 10:45..

oooo.. totally missed your post rach.. I love chip sandwiches.. :) I put bbq chips on like all my sandwiches.. makes them so good.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

I recommend boppy's to everyone! so many things you can do with them. 

Logan are you getting a double stroller?


----------



## QueenVic

OK I'll ask the question - what the hell is a BOPPY !!!???

Logan - good luck tomorrow !!! :flower:

Raych - I don't eat meat so haven't had that combo before but def had crisp sarnies once or twice ! yum !


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, Boppy pillows are for nursing/feeding and can be used to prop baby on! they are half moon shaped, basically so your arms can rest during feedings.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/08-bottle-feed-pismo1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/main.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/lounging-lots-o-dots.jpg

Ericka...thats so strange...I thought all babies got the hiccups...yay for one week to viability!! THat must be such a tremendous relief for you!! IS this going to be your last baby??


----------



## babydustcass

Aw I love Boppys! Need to order one of those! Def a must have for BF-ing too

hmmm ham and crisp sarni! mmmmmmmmmmmm

just had hot bananas and melted galaxy choc... sugar rush much?


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-I actually just ate a sand with chips on it.. :) you made me want it..

Some ppl just use a pillow too instead of a boppy.. but i like the boppy idea.. :)

I cant wait to make my scan appt.. cant believe sept is half over already.. then it will be oct. yay.. halloween and fall fun.. oh and my us... :) cant wait to see peanut again.. im so excited..


----------



## truthbtold

DrGomps said:


> Vicki, Boppy pillows are for nursing/feeding and can be used to prop baby on! they are half moon shaped, basically so your arms can rest during feedings.
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/08-bottle-feed-pismo1.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/main.jpg
> 
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/lounging-lots-o-dots.jpg
> 
> Ericka...thats so strange...I thought all babies got the hiccups...yay for one week to viability!! THat must be such a tremendous relief for you!! IS this going to be your last baby??


Andrea, out of the blue my hubby tells me last week we can try one more time for our little girl after we come back from Mexico Sept 2012. :cloud9: I was so happy and shocked that he thought of that on his own without me asking.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, Ericka, this made me cry. 
How sweet of him. 
:cry: :cry: :cry: 
Okay, I need to pull myself together. 
Um... boppies. 
I guess a pillow works, too, but I like the way the boppy fits around your middle and stays in place. I'm gonna have to start setting aside some baby money and then watching the sales. I'll get better deals that way than if I wait to buy everything all at once. 
A sandwich with chips sounds messy... I don't eat much ham, either. I prefer turkey or chicken or roast beef. Mmmmm a roast beef sandwich sounds really good right now... maybe some swiss cheese... 

Oh-- what's a sarni?


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol a sarni is another way of saying sandwich :) tee hee, it's dangerous to mention food to pregnant women cos then everyone gets hungry!!!

I managed to get a boppi pillow at the Asda baby event for £19 reduced from £30, so I was really pleased with that bargain :D


----------



## babydustcass

thats good rach! they look really comfortable to use don't they, even just for a cuddle.

I just cannot wait for bubs to be here now... so excited to put all this 'stuff' to good use!

Anyone started prepping for Christmas yet? I love Christmas so much! Deck the halls.. falalalalalalalalaaaaa omg... like where is the christmas smiley!?:cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, very nice Raych! They make so many cute covers, too, but I can't be bothered with all that. 

Haha that's true about food... I was reading a book to ds about making vegetable soup and you can guess what I want now! 
But I don't think we have any... I'm about to preheat the oven for a frozen pizza...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Christmas is too far away for me to even think about!! I love Christmas, too, though. 
But we have to get past ds's bday and Halloween and Thanksgiving first. Well, I guess you ladies don't have to worry about Thanksgiving... I don't have much to do either... usually we just go eat at all the in-laws' houses. :)


----------



## babydustcass

mmm i just ate a pizza Jen, twas delicious!

I was looking at Christmas decorations the other day, i love buying some new ones every year but this year I think we need more 'Christmas' injected into the house. We have this store near us that opens early Nov, especially for Christmas, its like heaven to me. I could spend all day in there.


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen i had a roast beef sand with chips on it.. lol 

Awww so sweet Ericka.. 

Anyone else having more kids after the current one..they are preggo with.. if you have thought that far.. 
I am.. :) at least one more.. 

Were having ham and potatoes for supper..


----------



## lilrojo

OOOO i LOVE LOVE christmas.. love to decorate and we decorate outside a ton.. will share pics this year... Im excited for halloween to decorate for that.. then just fall decor till after thanksgiving.. then we go buy a real tree and decorate for christmas.. :) cant wait.. 

Thanks cassie now you made me all excited.. i have started christmas shopping santa has to start early you know.. :)

Do you guys have BLack Friday over there in the UK.. where ppl go mad shopping after thanksgiving at like 5 am..


----------



## babydustcass

We think baby girl is our last now, one of each is what we always wanted so think we will be stopping with our two :) You never know though, I may feel differently further down the line


----------



## Sun_Flower

I LOVE Christmas, I'm posting things in the Christmas Grotto threads on here already! My only worry is that I've got to have a baby between now and then, lol!

I've always planned to have 2 or 3 kids, but we'll see how I feel after this first one, tee hee!


----------



## babydustcass

No black friday here that i know of, we dont have thanks giving though. Wish we did, I have lotss of friends from over the pond and always hear of mahooosive feasts and fun, sounds like a ball :)


----------



## babydustcass

we do however have the next sale on boxing day that starts at like 5am :) I love the next sales, we spent a bomb a few months back at their summer sale and plan to save for the winter one too. Saved so much money and the clothes are always so lovely, especially for the kiddies and I love their cardigans and coats!

Ooo i am so excited about Christmas, but keep putting off Christmas shopping as there are things I still need to buy for baby, carseat being the main one which I just need to order.


----------



## lilrojo

No Thanksgiving.. its the best massive food.. lol love it and pies.. cant wait.. :)

I just love the holidays all together.. they are always so fun.. do you have halloween then.. i dont know what holidays you all have.. lol sounds kind of like black friday.. just shopping for great deals on stuff right before christmas.. ppl go crazy around here.. stand in lines for hours and camp outside of stores..


----------



## babydustcass

camping? Oh gee! they dont do sales like that until after christmas, but not sure if anyone camps, usually its too cold hehe xx


----------



## truthbtold

I can wait for Christmas this year. My son turns 10 on the 28th of December and my little one turns 3 January 16th and somewhere in between there this baby will come. I'm going to start saving for Christmas in june from now on lol.


----------



## Sun_Flower

We have Halloween, although people don't go all out like they do in the states. I'd love to have Halloween over there, it looks so awesome!

Hmm what special days do we have? 

New Years Day - Jan 1st
Valentines Day - February 14th
Mothers Day - March 18th
Good Friday - April 6th
Easter Monday - April 9th
Fathers Day - 17th June
Halloween - 31st October
Christmas Eve - 24th December
Christmas Day - 25th December
Boxing Day - 26th December
New Years Eve - 31st December


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, well come on over!! I love Halloween! I used to kind of dread it when I was a kid because we couldn't afford fancy store-bought costumes most years and then even if I had a nice costume I had to wear a coat over it. 
But now that I'm the mom, it's great. We really get into it. We're already talking about it. :)
Wow, Ericka, you'll have Christmas and three birthdays all within the span of about three weeks??!! Seriously, I'd start saving in February!! 

I think we will keep trying after this one is born. Or at least ntnp. Logan, maybe we'll get to be bump buddies all over again! I'd like one more. Haha we'll see how I feel in the spring. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We ended up having the pizza for dinner. I asked ds what he would prefer. Which was a good move, because he actually ate some. :thumbup: 
Now I promised I'd let him play pbs kids a little before his bath.


----------



## truthbtold

I could eat pizza everyday. I love papa johns. 

I have to second that Jen I never got cool costumes just store home made ones lol


----------



## DrGomps

I am looking forward to christmas time...even though Josephine won't really be able to enjoy it!! We also celebrate Hanukah...so double the holiday fun!!

We definitely will be having another...I really want a son...we might even have a third if the second is also a girl...:haha:

Jen, my friend who lost her baby at 25 weeks got pregnant right away after c section. There are lots of complications and its best to wait a year before TTC after a c-section...the uterus needs time to heal. I mean obviously its a personal decision, but all I have read warns against it. I would hate for you to have to go through the devastating loss she went through. 

I love halloween...hopefully this year I can celebrate with my daughter in my arms!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, that's really scary-- I've never heard of that before... I'll have to ask my dr. 

Mmmm papa johns is soooo good. Something about their cheese... My friend used to work at Papa John's and we would get free pizza as long as she made it herself. :) Mmmm I love their garlic sauce, too.


----------



## lilrojo

I think we will start trying about a year after.. just easier that way.. to wait a bit.. a year to a year and a half prob.. so we will see jen.. 

I know i prob wont go back on bc pills though.. just natural protection.. lol and whatever happens happens i guess..

I have heard its best to wait 6 months to a year in between..


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

how are you all soo another day another dolla lol 
im just soo tired i cant catch a break i have to be up at like 6 to get ready for work :( 

i plan to have at least 3 if not four children me and dh both come from big families im 1 of 4 he is 1 of 5 but we will have to see lol 

enjoy ur day all xxx


----------



## QueenVic

*IT'S MY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAY !!!*

:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

Last year of my 20's and first sober one in a long long time! hehe

Off to get my hair done and out for lunch :thumbup:

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## babydustcass

Happy Birthday Vic! hope you have a lovely pamper day! xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy Birthday Vic!!! have a wonderful day, make sure you get spoiled rotten! xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy birthday, Vicki!! Last year of your 20's and last one without a LO!! Enjoy! :dance: :happydance: :dance: 
Happy 33 weeks, Gomps!! 
Happy 16 weeks, Logan!! 
GL to both you ladies at your appts today!! 
Who else has appts this week... I know there are more... 

I did a little bit of googling on the waiting after a c-section thing, and some dr's even say to wait two years! That's okay... I mean, I have five more good childbearing years, right? So maybe we'll have four years between the first and second and four years between the second and third. (Hehe then Thomas can babysit!) 
I'm just a little bit worried that when I tell my dr that I want to do nfp for my bc, she'll scoff at me. Maybe I'll tell her we'll use condoms... and then we won't... After several months of charting, I really do feel that it's pretty reliable, though not 100%, but nothing is 100%. And there's no way on this green earth I'm going on those pills again. No siree bob! 

Hey, there's a new little linky-thing at the bottom now! We can do previous thread, next thread, or back to top! That's nice for when I only have one hand free and can't do "home" because on my computer that's a secondary function and I need two hands. Yay! I'm gonna try it out in a minute. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Happy birthday Vic,

Happy 33 weeks and 16 weeks Andrea and Logan. 

Im so tired this morning, I swear the exhaustion hasnt let up.


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki....https://www.commenthaven.com/graphics/birthday/strawberry-cake.gif 

Logan, have a good appt today!! Can't wait to hear about it!!

I believe that Stacey has an appt too..

AFM...SIL is here...she went to the statue of libery/ellis island today with Steven. then I guess they are coming back here tonight for the childbirth class...which I actually forget what time it exactly starts...the way they organize it is really weird. Anywho...going to try calling the hospital again because my baby brain lost the paper where I wrote it down.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

How long is your sil staying? Has she come out to visit you before? What all do you have planned for while she is there?


----------



## sspencer99

Happy bday Vic hope u have had a good one soo far x

My app is on fri 
Also when wasnthe earliest someone heard babys hb as I'm positively sure I heard it today now can't find it not worrying too much 
It put me at ease bait as I've not had symptoms yet only peeing in the nite 

Xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No doppler here, so can't help you on that one. But I think 7 weeks is really early to hear it? Seems like maybe I've heard like 9-10 weeks? I could be making that up. :shrug: 

You know, around 2-3 in the afternoon every day, I think of all you lovely ladies in England who are 5 hours ahead of me and sitting on your couches with your feet up and here I am still chasing after the youngun, hours to go before I see the couch myself. And I am jealous. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Jen I'm actully in bed had a funny turn 
Feel better now had some hot milk which I've not had since I was a child 
And I'm snuggling with Bertie the hot water bottle 
Nite y'all xx


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey i heard mine at 9+ and started really good after that.. baby is tiny right now.. but then so are you so could have been..

Well my appt went good.. just a check of baby's hb.. it was about 148.. and baby kicked the doppler when he listened awww so cute.. :) Next one is the us on Oct 12th..:)

Happy Birthday Vicki.. 

thanks ladies..


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies,
Hope everyone has had a good day, thursday already tomorrow! geeze!

I had a Lovely scrumptious relaxing pregnancy massage today... it was lush and I highly recommend it! I had lots of tension and knots and came away feeling... unravelled lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

ooooh pregnancy massage? I'll have to see if anyone does that near where I love, sounds lovely!!


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds great cassie... so my 16 week bump pics.. for those that dont stalk my journal to see...:flower:
 



Attached Files:







0914111456.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3









0914111457.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I really really want one. I know of a place that does them-- they have a sign out front-- but I don't know what one would cost or if I would feel weird about it... have to think it over.


----------



## babydustcass

I was apprehensive about how it would all go but excited for some real relaxation time, it was really relaxing. The atmosphere was beautiful, very low lights, candles, soft music and wonderful smells. A lovely clean setting and the masseuse was really friendly. I get massages from OH all the time and picked up some tips for him before almost falling asleep. It wasn't the full package (just 30mins) they offer as they didn't have an appointment available for the full 1hr 45m but I have booked that for next week... greedy or what! hehe todays was a treat from OH and next weeks will be a treat to myself haha! I figure i don't regularly get my hair or nails done or go out... so I can this time :D


----------



## truthbtold

Great bump Logan!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

logan great bump you ot i cant wait to have one xx


----------



## babydustcass

cute bump logan!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, sounds nice Cassie! Wow, the full one is 1 hr 45 min?? I would _definitely_ fall asleep in that amount of time! 
At the very least, if I tell dh I want to go for one and he doesn't want me to, maybe he'll learn to be more gentle so I don't go running off to a professional!


----------



## DrGomps

I had a prenatal massage in the second trimester...it was lush...was thinking of going to a chiro to get adjusted...but all feels okay at the moment...my worst symptom is my horrible leg cramps and thats due to my bad leg from my surgery. 

Stacey, the earliest I have heard is maybe 8 weeks, I heard Josephine for the first time at 8w6d...but its possible to maybe find it earlier since you are so small, but definitely try not to worry (easier said then done, I know!!)

Had my first childbirth class...not long now!! Josephine is head down and I am only borderline anemic so thats good...

Have my "potluck" tonight...should be fun...:haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and regarding my SIL, Steve is mainly running around with her as I have to work, but I will try and see a show with her this weekend and she is going to my b-day party tomorrow.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. its slowly getting there, lol..

No plans really for today.. its only in the 50s out so burrr... prob stay in and get some stuff done..

Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

OOH, chilly here, too!!! I was excited to break out Thomas's long-sleeve shirts, though. 
But I tried on a pair of regular jeans and there was NO way that was happening... I'm wearing my other pair with a hair tie. Probably won't last in them 'til evening, though. :)

Gomps, excited to hear how your "potluck" goes!! :dance:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all mw today Looking forwards to it x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww good luck today hon :)

31 weeks today for me!

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDREA!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Happy 31 weeks Rach!

not much to report here girls. Brought some more breast pads yesterday since they are on offer still and as i have started leaking!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh no, Cass, leaking?? Ugh. I've heard that can happen. I'm not leaking yet, but I get little oozy bits sometimes... ick. I never leaked with Thomas, but I didn't get the oozy bits until much later on, so we'll see. 

Happy 31 weeks, Raych!!! I can't believe you're so close!! 

Happy birthday, Andrea!! Excited to hear how your "potluck" went... Maybe it was just a potluck. If so, I'll feel silly getting all excited about it. :blush: 

Good luck at the mw today, Stacey!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

It's chilly here, today. Keeping me a little bit more awake so far, so that's good. :) Headed to the grocery store later and then to a football game tonight. Should be fun but cold. 
Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/09/z4e73558619b61.gif

its cooler here too!! makes me happy!! though I tried to put on a pair of my dansko shoes and my feet were too fat...:( 

Cassie, wow, leaking already...I still haven't. I wish I would so I know that I could actually produce milk...but trying not to worry about it.

Its my birthday!! And I feel so loved, especially after my "surprise potluck" last night!! I have such wonderful friends!! :D And I woke up to a flower delivery and lots of cuddles from DH and Ferdinand (and kicks from Josephine).


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy Birthday Andrea !!!*

Happy 31 weeks Raych !

Good Luck Stace !

xxx


----------



## truthbtold

:cake::dance::bunny: Happy Birthday Andrea! 

Happy 31 weeks Raych! Your in the home stretch!


----------



## truthbtold

Cass, I have been leaking for about 2 months, Im chalking it up to back to back pregnancies.


----------



## babydustcass

Happy Birthday Andrea, hope you are having a brilliant day and are being spoilt rotten! 

I did Leak last time with George fairly early too i think. I was just sitting there yesterday in a white top and Aston was like... erm your boob is milking babe! Did the whole point and laugh thing lol I can feel my nips tingling as well on and off.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my... I think I heard somewhere that after the baby is born, if you think or talk about the baby or hear any baby cry, you can start leaking. Crazy. 

So... not that I'm confessing to anything here, but... we can use Tucks pads, right? :blush:


----------



## babydustcass

think so Jen, they can also be good for helping heal episiotomys or so I just read!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy bday andrea


----------



## truthbtold

I had tuck pads to help soothe my stitches down below lol with DS2


----------



## Sun_Flower

I haven't leaked at all, my boobs aren't even sore... you wait, I'll end up not being able to BF or something, stupid boobs *pokes them*


----------



## sspencer99

Hey ladies 

Mw appointment did not go well at all 
The mw would not treat me cause Ive moved and have decided not to have my baby at the local hospital 
I said arnt you even going to test me she just said not and refused to sign my sheet to get free prescriptions 

Now I have to find a new drs FFs bad bad day xxx


----------



## DrGomps

awe, sorry stacey...how frustrating!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Stacey, unbelieveable!! 
I mean, I don't understand how medical care works over there... but even if she isn't allowed to treat you, or doesn't want to, she could've been nice about it and referred you to someone else... made some phone calls for you and maybe even an appt with another dr. You know? 
That really stinks. :grr: 

Raych-- shhhh!! They'll hear you! Maybe if you're extra nice to them, they'll do you a favor and leak all over your shirt next time you're out for a nice dinner with friends. :rofl: Seriously, though, I've heard people say that theirs didn't grow or didn't hurt or didn't leak and they were able to bf just fine. It only matters as long as the milk comes in after the baby gets here. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry your appt went to bad stacey.. hugs and hope you can find someone nice soon..

My boobs never leaked with my dd they hurt like hell and leaked after she was born though.. Im still on the fence with the bfing..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hear ya. I am sooooo on the fence. 
I guess that's better than being dead-set against it like I was last time... :shrug: Plenty of time to decide. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Yeah it's pissed me off I've got no sr or no midwife I mean WTF am I ment to do I will have to sort this out I'm going to see if theres a drs open on Saturday and register today if I can if not it will have to be done In the week xx


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone

I'm keeping up with the thread and reading all your posts but just didn't feel I could add to the conversation. I do agree though that vaccinations are a must!!

This is day 4 of stimming for me. Scan next Friday to check the size of the follicles and egg collection some time the week after. Injections are ok, don't hurt too much. Yukky side effects of the drugs though, bloating, headaches and tiredness. A lot like being pregnant I suppose :haha:

Have a lovely weekend everyone :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, glad the shots don't hurt too bad. Side effects stink, though. :(
I'll be cheering on those follies for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Jen!

:hug:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys how was ur wknd 

So told the fam last nite I needed to get it out lol

Tracey great to hear from you xxxx

Xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh yay Stacey!

Were they mega excited for you?

:wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Stacey congrats on telling your family.. bet that was fun and a relief.. :)

Good luck Tracey.. so excited for you and happy the injections dont hurt too bad sorry about the bad side effects though.. but so true.. kinda like pregnancy.. :) I too am cheering you on..

So I think im really going to give breastfeeding a try.. hope it will work out ok. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha Logan I love how we are both sooo on the fence!! I was just thinking I would try it again... I change my mind at least once a day!


----------



## babydustcass

Hey lovely ladies!

I had my anti-d injection today, owwwie! Forgot how much it hurts but only for a little bit, its when the fluid goes in that it really stings and aches. Doesn't hurt after though which is good.

Really need to get on with some work but I cant be bothered! bleh!

Ah, congrats on telling everyone Stacey xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Cass, just looking at your ticker, I can't believe how soon some of you will have your babies!!


----------



## DrGomps

yay stacey for announcing!!! Hope you can find a good doctor/mw soon!!

Rachel, mine haven't leaked yet either...some woman just don't....though I wish something would happen so I know they work!!

Tracey, sorry to hear about the side effects!! :hugs: All for a good cause...and a preview of whats to come...:haha:

AFM...had a long rough weekend...with some fun bits and a not so fun fight with DH...I will post details in my journal. Men...:grr: but my birthday was a blast!! I love korean food and karaoke!! It was fun! THough singing sober and pregnant is hard...I got winded faster thats for sure!! Still belted out several of my favorites! was on my feet for 11 + hours on Saturday and really hurt my legs/hips/pelvis...though I got to see "priscilla queen of the desert" and it was fab!! Sunday I just went to brunch and stayed at home while DH went into the city with my SIL. Then DH and I fought...and then I watched Thor and the AGT finale...anywho...going back to the grind after what feels like a long weekend.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AGT finale? How do I keep missing this show? Argh. Who won?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

I know Jen its so funny.. I think i change my mind a few times but im pretty set on trying it this time.. 

Cassie-cant believe how far along you are.. you ladies are flying through.. although so are we i guess.. lol

Andrea-sorry about your fight with dh but happy to hear your birthday was fantastic.. :) and i never leaked with my dd and then after she was born i did.. so dont worry if you dont im sure all will work.. :)

AFM-not much new happening.. I have a friend coming over on Friday that I havent seen in a long time so that will be fun.. she has been there for my losses and is just wonderful.. thats about it for this week.. next week dh's parents will come down for his moms birthday since on her bday we will be busy with my niece's baptism.. then its october.. yay. getting closer to my scan.. only 22 more days.. :)

On the pregnancy side.. feeling peanut everyday.. its great.. hungry often but not as often so thats nice.. but im sure that will change as baby is supposed to be going through a growth spurt.. :) thats about it.. reading info on breastfeeding and lookin into pumps.. thats about all on this side of things.. oh and my sciatic nerve has been acting up.. earlier this time than last.. but its all worth it.. 

Other news i redid my living room.. well dh did all the work lol.. i just directed where i wanted everything.. :) hows its supposed to be..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe that's right. We are the child bearers. We supervise the grunt-work. :)

My sciatica started sooner this time, too, but it comes and goes, and yoga seems to help. It hurts on the left, though... so I don't know if I should sleep on the left, like they always recommend for pregnancy, or on the right, so that I can relieve the sciatic pain. ??? I end up flipping back and forth all night and still end up on my back a lot of the time. :shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies yeah its a relife telling the family 

i just had a call from the dr regarding my blood tests she wants me to book an appointment to dicuss it with her 


nervous xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Hope everything turns out okay Stacey


----------



## sspencer99

truthbtold said:


> Hope everything turns out okay Stacey

thanx ericka i always think the worst this is going to bug me untill i hear from her x


----------



## truthbtold

I think we all do, if we prepare for the worst its a relief when its nothing major. Guess its an defense mechanism.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think you're right. Expecting the worst protects us. 

Stacey, I hope everything is okay. Did you make an appt?


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck stacey... hope all is ok...


----------



## Traskey

Hope everything is ok Stacey :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm trying to think of what it could be that would be no big deal... maybe iron? You could have low iron, and maybe the dr would want you to take an extra supplement? Or sugar? What all do they test blood for that early?


----------



## lilrojo

Maybe her hcg levels are way high and its twins.. .:)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thinking of you Stacey.. How long will it take for you to get an appt?


----------



## sspencer99

ThAnx ladies 

Logan I'd love it to be twins but what worrying me is lack of symptoms 
Maybe my hgc levels are low 

I'm hoping it's iron or summing I've made a telephone appointment 
Also I went and changed my dr yesterday so soon they won't have my information 
Why me ? 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I didn't have many symptoms to begin with either hon, don't worry too much! I only had sore boobs and feeling tired, that was it! xx


----------



## sspencer99

Got my appt for Friday xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Well Stacey I would like to think if its something critical they would want you to come in right away. Friday is a ways off so maybe its nothing to worry about.


----------



## sspencer99

That's what I was thinking all the Sam it's there on my mind 
But I'm going to try and relax xxx


----------



## DrGomps

awe stacey, I hope everything is okay. But you haven't had any spotting or cramping so there is no reason to assume the worst. And usually on blood tests they like to look at rising levels I think. You could always go and get a private early scan for reassurance. I probably would as waiting until Friday would kill me. :hugs: and sticky :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree stacey.. no cramping on bleeding of anykind... then you dont need to assume the worst as as ericka said if it was bad you would be going in sooner.. so hopefully its nothing serious.. and lack of symptoms is fine hun.. we are all different.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, and if it were the hcg being low, wouldn't they want to take another blood test to see if it were rising? 
Could be twins... still early yet for symptoms to show... 
I think I'm gonna eat my bottom lip off between now and Friday!! 
:hugs: Try to relax. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Stace, hoping everythings ok and like the others have said if it were something serious I'm sure they would have u come in straight away ! :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning, Im headed to the docs for cervical length checking, hopefully I can get her to take a peak at the baby, havent seen him in 4 weeks lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, Stacey!! Hope you are doing alright. :hugs: 

Ericka, good luck!! I'm sure your cervical length will be fine... hopefully you get to see your little bubs!!! Hehe I know what you mean, four weeks seems like an eternity!! 
It's been five since I've seen mine... and five more to go!! I'm trying to pretend I'm in the olden days when they didn't get to see their babies at all... Yeah, it's not helping. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Sucks to be me today. My cervix length is shorter. On August 26th it was 3.3cm long/closed. Today it was 2cm still closed. Normal cervical length is between 4cm and 5cm. So I am a ways off from that. So the doctor put me on 17p shots once a week so I am sure my husband will get a kick out of injecting me. Also, modified bedrest, and cervical length checks every week. So I am a little down but trying to hold it together.


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* I'm sure everything will be ok hon, your cervix is still closed and that's the important thing, just take it easy. Every week you get past 24 weeks is a milestone :) xx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DrGomps

Ericka, this is somewhat belated but...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/11/z4e7a395467eff.gif

What does it mean that you have a short cervix?? 

Stacey, how are you today hun??


----------



## DrGomps

oh and for those of you who don't check out my journal...check out this weeks bump compared to last...:shock: She looks lower!! :happydance: And much bigger...how she can possibly get much bigger I don't know!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/GrowthSpurt-33-34Weeks.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, your tummy looks totally different from 33 to 34 weeks, it's crazy how much she grew! :shock: I was thinking last week how there wasn't much more room in there for her, and look at this weeks bump pic!

Ericka, I was wondering what the short cervix meant too?


----------



## QueenVic

Ericka thinking of u petal, make sure u take it easy, sending LOTS of positive thoughts your way !!! :hugs: xx

ANDREA !! THAT IS INSANE !!!! :saywhat: Wow...... amazing :baby:


----------



## truthbtold

Great bump Andrea. You are coming along. 

Short Cervix. A good cervix is 5cm long. When you go into labor you start. To shortening all the was down to no cervix then you start to dilate where the cervix actually opens up and the baby comes out. So right now I'm losing length but no dilation yet probably because of the stitches. So the weekly injections are to stop contractions to prevent pre term labor and to keep my length the same.


----------



## lilrojo

Hope all continues to go smoothly for you Ericka.. yay for getting to v day though.. every week will be a milestone now.. :) Keep that baby in for a bit..

Andrea what a great bump you have... she justs keeps getting bigger and bigger.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ericka, stinks about the injections and weekly checks and your ever-shortening cervix... Of course, it will ALL be completely worth it when the baby comes right on time and he's perfect. :)
Did you get to see him?


----------



## DrGomps

Ericka that is scary that it is shortening...what are the injections of??


----------



## Traskey

Get lots of rest Erika. The shots are no fun but like you said DH will sure enjoy it. My dh is doing mine and calls it stabbing time :wacko:

Congratulations on reaching V Day :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way!! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh wow, "stabbing time." Men are special creatures, aren't they?


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies 

Ohh erika happy bday Hun and I hope ur jib jabs arnt to sore 

Tracey way ur scan yesterday or today Hun keep us posted 

I'm ok yesterday I was just very tired had some cramping at nite hut I can now hear the heartbeat every now and again I think dr is going to tell me I'm anemic as I'm just way to tired and I just can't sleep in the day 

Enjoy ur day ladies xxxx

Ohh Andrea I love ur bump she just so big and perfect xxxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies for all the support. I did get too see him and he isnt camera shy at all. I will post the picture when I get to my computer.



Andrea the shots are progesterone 17.


----------



## DrGomps

Oh Stacey, thats great that you are hearing the heartbeat. :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Ericka, I wanna see!! Glad they let you see him again!! 

Stacey, so glad you got to hear the hb again-- that's got to ease your fears a bit. Plus you're probably right-- probably just anemic, and that's easily fixed. 

Tracey, your scan is tomorrow, right? Come on, follies!! 

How's everyone else doing? I'm still sick but feeling better. Took some robitussin (yay that it's safe!) and that's helping with this incurable cough. It's only been six days since I started feeling sick and I already feel like it's on the way out, so that's good. :thumbup: 
Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Yay ericka cant wait to see the pics.. bet he is handsome little guy.. 

Tracey cant wait for an update.. grow follies grow.. :)

Stacey that is great than you can hear the hb.. very reassuring.. look at you almost 9 weeks.. :) yay

So we decided to wait with potty training.. had a good run at it yesterday but she just wasnt getting it yet.. so it was miserable for her and me.. gonna try again in a month or two.. no big deal.. dont want to push it..

Pregnancy wise.. i feel good.. feel like baby is moving up higher and higher.. and i feel like i will actually look preggo soon.. so yay for that.. just hungry and tired.. and my nerve likes to act up everyonce and a while.. so its a yucky day here so staying in.. raining bla.. 

Hope you all have a good day.. 

Will prob not be on much tom.. as a friend is coming in the am.. then mil & Fil at night for supper.. will be busy.. gotta get cleaning the house and such..


----------



## sspencer99

hey ladies i have got a dr app tonite with my new drs yay 
also i took a preg test it took ages to come up and i started pooping myself lol 
but it came up 3+ so im happy

got my telephone appt tomorra yikes xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great to hear stacey.. hope it all goes well.. and yay for 3+


----------



## DrGomps

yeah, Ericka, I want to see!! 

Have fun tomorrow Logan with your friend!! Tomorrow I have a baby shower for a friend who is due around the same time as me.


----------



## DrGomps

yay stace for the 3+ and Dr appt!!! I am sure all is okay...if there was a problem I would assume they would want to see you in person and not over the phone.


----------



## lilrojo

I agree all is prob just fine stacey..:)

Thanks Andrea.. you have fun too.. i love baby showers.. we did ours after my dd was born so everyone could hold her too...

I cant wait for my scan.. its taking forever lol.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

FX'd crossed for you Trace you so deserve it :dust:

Stace good luck with appointments ! :flower:

I don't know wat to do about a baby shower... :shrug: are you meant to ask someone to organise it for you? I would prob want to do it myself, control freak :rofl:


----------



## sspencer99

hi guys drs went well hes going to put me in touch with ani natal and stuff woo finally moving forwards just need tomorrow to come 

yay for 3+ 

woo for baby showers xx
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all get my blood results today fxd it's not to much of bad news 
Tracey good luck with the scan I can't wait xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck at the doctors today hon, I'm sure it'll all be fine, give us an update when you can :)

32 weeks today for me, can't believe it's going so quickly! 8 weeks left, argh!


----------



## QueenVic

GOOD LUCK STACE :thumbup:

HAPPY 32 WEEKS RAYCH !!!:happydance:

Wow.... where is the time going... !!!

:coffee: I have an unexpected afternoon off and turned up at home to workmen :dohh: didn't even know they were in today ! Boooo.....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh, that's right, it's already afternoon over there!! Honestly, I'm so jealous. Here it's 8 am and I'm trying to motivate myself to accomplish _anything_ today!

Rachel, happy 32 weeks!!! Wow!! :haha: Your ticker says lay off the cake!! Mmmm cake... 

Stacey, good luck with everything today! Keep us posted!! 

It's setting up to be a rainy few days here. :( I'm thinking if I do some laundry this morning, I'll reward myself with McDonald's for second breakfast. :) Mmmmmmm steak and MMMMMMM Hollandaise sauce!! Am I the only one who craves condiments when prego?


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, my mom wanted to throw my shower and then my friends surprised me with one. With the one my mom threw, I helped out a lot because I was staying there. it was pretty fun. it will be fun going to one where I am also just as pregnant...:haha: I don't know why its not more of a common practice in the UK!!! 

Stacey, hope all is well hun!! :hugs: 

Ericka, how are you doing??


Rachel...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/12/z4e7c8dfe175ee.gif


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Some of the ladies over in 2nd tri were having a discussion about showers... I think the consensus was, since it's not tradition in the UK, if someone wants to throw you one, that's okay... but it would be in bad taste to throw your own. However, if you wanted to throw a little pre-baby get together for you and your girlfriends and just have snacks and play games-- no registry and no expectation of gifts-- that would be perfectly fine, too. 
Of course, this is just what their discussion kind of concluded... I'm with Andrea. I think it should be a tradition over there as well! They're so much fun!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vicky - my aunt is throwing me a shower, and the two others I've been to were thrown by family members of the pregnant ladies they were for. I don't even think you can get gift registries over here, I don't even think I quite understand what one is? lol I've just told my aunt the things we still need and I think she's circulating ideas among the guests. My aunt has gone totally overboard for the shower though - I don't even know most of the details, but those I DO know are mad - for example, one of her friends is a beautician and she's going to be there offering mani/pedi's to the guests for £10. I wasn't sure about having something the guests are charged for, but my aunt asked everyone before she booked it and apparently everyone is really excited about getting pampered, lol! I'm sure it'll be an experience to say the least...


----------



## DrGomps

ooh thats awesome about the mani/pedi's Rachel!! That sounds fun!! I need a pedi...I can't reach my toes!! :brat:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That does sound fun... and it's not like that's expensive. (I think?) :)
Hehe I am having trouble reaching my toes, too... when I put my pants on, I have to lift my leg off to the side a little... already! 
Apparently I look pregnant today. I had one girl ask me if my top was maternity (it is) and where I got it. (Hehe I got to brag about Burlington, like they do in the commercials.:)) And another girl asked me, "Is it a boy?" Apparently it looks like a boy. :shrug: Although she said maybe it's because I already had a boy and my body is just going back to the same shape from before. I like that idea. :thumbup: 

We went and had steak from McDonald's for second breakfast. Mmmm. Although I was thinking... hollandaise sauce has eggs in it... is it safe? 'Cause I know it's made with egg yolks... and I don't know if you really cook it enough to make it safe... Anyone know? 
Anyway, then we went to the mall and I signed Thomas up to have his picture taken on Tuesday. Yay!! They had a $12 deal... You get a bunch of pictures for that, but it's all one pose... I figure when we go, I'll bring along maybe $50 extra to spend on a few more. They always take such nice pictures. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks girls, one of my oldest friends offered to throw me one but I don't really trust her to organise it well :wacko:

I def wouldn't have a gift registry or anything like that! It's up to the individual if they want to bring something :shrug:

Jen - we get told not to have any mayo, hollandaise etc if it's homemade but store bought is meant to be ok.. ?

*ANYWAY* - We just went to do our weekly food shop and within 5mins of being there a lady walked straight into my trolley ramming it into my belly :cry: !!
I was so shocked I burst into tears in the middle of a busy aisle :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

crazy woman! did she at least apologize? sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Jen. After my first two boys I carried Mckinley the exact same way so I believe you body can be prone to carrying all kids one certain way. Especially when pregnancies are pretty close together.


----------



## Sun_Flower

The only time eggs are a problem is if they aren't pasteurised - I doubt Mcdonalds sauce actually has ANY real eggs in, they're probably powdered if anything so won't be a problem. It's like the fact you can have mayo as long as it's shop made and not home made :)


----------



## DrGomps

^^^WSS. 

Vicki, oh now!! Ouchi!! How rude of the lady!! hurting little pickle like that...hope you both are okay. :hugs: 

Jen...ooh...people are recognizing you as pregnant!!!


----------



## lilrojo

hi ladies rough morning my friends sis lost her baby at 6 months.. hard on me but with 2 losses to hear such sad news but not letting it get me down


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* so sorry to hear about your friend's sister Logan xx


----------



## sspencer99

Hi ladies 
Wow a bit going on in here today 
Logan soz about ur friends cousin and vic I would have done the same I nearly cried when u said 

Rach happy 32 weeks only 8more to go woza :)

So my bloods are fine dr wanted to tell me I was in the rh negative Catogory a d I need to have more d shots or summing was just sooo happy to hear my lill olive is ok 

Hope u all have a good weekend I'm of to bed now xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

^^ I am assuming you mean 6 months pregnant. How sad. That happened to my coworker, right around v day. Its really rare, so try not to worry logan. :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, thats fab news!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. I do know its rare.. they did an emergency c section.. and baby lived for a bit but later died.. 

just hard for it not to hit harder with someone that has been through previous losses.. as you cant take anything or any day for granted..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, wow. That's awful. I can't imagine. Even just a few more weeks and the baby might have made it. Do they know what caused it? How heartbreaking. :hugs: 

Stacey, so glad that's all it was!! Whew! 

Vickie, hope you and pickle are alright. I would've cried, too. Actually, I might have given the lady what for _while_ crying. 

Thanks, ladies, regarding the hollandaise thing... actually, McDonald's doesn't make their hollandaise in the restaurant-- I believe it comes in refrigerated bags... So it might be made with real eggs, but if they're made at the big manufacturer that makes all other McDonald's stuff, I'm sure they're using pasteurized eggs. 
I was thinking of trying to make my own hollandaise but maybe I'll just buy some. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

If it's made in a big factory, it'll definitely be pasteurised. It's only little independent deli's and sandwich shops etc that you have to worry because they're more likely to make their own dressings/ sauces etc.

Stacey that's SUCH good news, bet you're so relieved. Now you can just get on with things and concentrate on growing little Olive :) xx


----------



## sspencer99

morning all xx


----------



## truthbtold

Morning. Happy 9 weeks Stacey


----------



## QueenVic

Logan, that's awful :nope: it's so scary.. I'm still nervous every single day, each week that goes by I'm so thankful!! Then you hear these stories..ugh.. it's horrible !!

Stace yay that's great news HAPPY 9 WEEKS, I'm the same, just means we need to be careful of any bleeding.. think it affects more with your second pregnancy not your first :thumbup:

As I am typing this it feels like Pickle is doing gymnastics !!!
Although I did have preggo yoga this morning so he may well be trying to copy the moves.. hehe


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: Pickle is doing yoga!!! 

Happy 9 weeks, Stacey and little olive!!! :dance: Moving right along!! 
Rh- is no big deal. You just get a shot around like 28 weeks, I think? And I think another one after baby is born. No biggie. :)

What's everyone up to today? I couldn't drag my butt out of bed... I'm thinking breakfast at McDonald's (again)... I can't shake this craving!!


----------



## DrGomps

morning ladies...I just woke up...DH didn't sleep with me, he slept in the babies room on the futon because the mattress is firmer and his back was hurting...I actually slept better without his snoring. :dohh:

Logan, why did they have to do an emergency c-section. I am worried now that my baby will come before term...just paranoid...I know babies born now have a 99% chance of survival with little to no complications...I just want a few more weeks...but last night when I got up to go to the bathroom I had the worst pelvic pain. She is getting much lower...hopefully she is just engaging. 


Vicki, tomorrow you reach v-day!! :dance:

Stacey,...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/12/z4e7de34a8ca82.gif
Almost a fetus!! :yipee:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend - I went into town today and some lunch at the cafe my mum manages, which was yummy, then went to the library and got some books - trying to get as much reading done as possible before baby arrives and I don't have a moments peace. Had an afternoon nap and woke up to find Ruby curled up asleep by my head - she's so cute :) she'd found a little dent between the pillows and snuggled herself right up next to me. Going to my Grandparents for dinner tomorrow, it's becoming a regular Sunday thing which we all really enjoy. In other news, I got a letter through saying that I'm entitled to a grant as Dot is my first child and because we're on a low income at the minute as I got made redundant - so I get to go shopping next weekend and buy the rest of the baby stuff and finish her room, WOOHOO!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Rachel.. happy shopping.. :) love baby things..

Stacey Happy 9 weeks.. sailing through.. :)

Andrea-they did an emergency c section because she started bleeding.. I think she prob started hemorrhaging or something.. she has 2 blood transfusions.. so something terrible must have happend...

AFM- want to go shopping today to find a dress for mckenna to wear for my nieces baptism next sunday.. I havent bought anything for the baby either.. even though i feel him/her almost everyday now i still worry.. i dont know maybe im crazy..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, yay for shopping!! 

Logan, I don't think you're crazy. I worry, too, and I don't have your history. 

I was just thinking about it today... and we need to start getting baby stuff!! There's a checklist in my journal and I sort of went through it and marked the things we need-- it's not that many things, really-- but I haven't really thought about what to buy and where to buy it, etc. I guess I sort of want to wait until after Christmas.


----------



## lilrojo

Im going to start shopping in november i think..or the end of october.. i too dont need much...

Im still wavering on bfing.. lol


----------



## sspencer99

Morning guys 

Vick happy v day 
Rachel yay for shopping 

I'm soo tired this morning I went out last nite now I've got a headache and a tricking coldsore 
I'm sooo hungry so waiting for Dh to get out the shower and go get breakfast xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

*yawns* Happy Sunday ladies :) I've been having weird dreams the last couple of nights - all about having given birth and having the baby at home, but the baby being a boy and not a girl! Last night I remember holding the naked baby and saying to my mum 'but LOOK, it's a boy, what am I going to do with all this pink stuff? he's just going to have to wear dresses!' lol. 

I asked my mum yesterday if she would like to be there when I have the baby - up until then I'd just wanted it to be me and OH (well actually I'd have preferred it if NO-ONE was there but the health professionals) because I hate having people fussing round me when I'm in pain and the fewer people there the better, but I was thinking about it and realised that by me being needlessly picky, I'm making my mum miss out on an experience she'd love to have. So I said that she can be there on the conditions that she doesn't speak to me/ touch me/ offer advice unless I ask for it and she's not allowed below my waistline, she can be there. Those are pretty much the rules for OH too, lol! She was really happy though, which is good. Plus I think having my mum there will help OH as he doesn't like seeing me in pain at the best of times, lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Raych, I know what you mean-- DH had a really hard time seeing me in pain... but so did my mom. Of course, when I was in surgery, only DH was allowed. He was so cute, all dressed in scrubs, complete with a fluffy hat! 
Weird dream! I used to have dreams like that when it got close... Hehe but I think Dot is definitely a girl!! 

Stacey, what did you get for breakfast? Hope you start feeling better. 

Logan, I thought you were pretty much decided on BFing! What happened? I've pretty much decided not to... just so much easier and less stressful to me. But I thought you were pretty much decided??


----------



## Traskey

Vicki, happy 24 weeks!!

Jen, you have such amazing stuff at your McD. No steak and hollondaise sauce here! Pancakes and sausage or bagels/muffins with egg and sausage. I want what you had. Sounds yummy!

Stacey, sorry I missed your 9 weeks yesterday. Hope you are feeling well and no :sick:

Logan, sorry about your friend losing her baby at 6 months. Try not to worry too much, your baby is nestled in nice and tight and if it eases you at all, my cousin's baby that was born at 24+6 is still growing and doing brilliantly.

Ysa/Andrea, hope you are doing well.

AFM, egg collection was meant to be Monday but the eggs are still too small so i've continued stimming over this weekend and they are going to scan me again Monday morning. I have 15, it's just that they need to be 18mm+ and they're not there yet.


----------



## QueenVic

Ooooh Tracey good luck for Monday, exciting ! :dust:

Stace I feel tired and headachey today aswell, just CANNOT SLEEP some nights my hips are in agony like bad growing pains! It's strange.. I'll be fine for a couple of nights and then have a horrendous night, like the last 2 ! RAAAAH 

Had a nice day today, went to see steves fam, nice country walk and then to see our friends with the twin babies :baby::baby:
Chilling now ! ZZZzzzzzZZZZ

Hope everyone is well - Raych I think it's nice that you asked your Mum, mine will be in Spain but I think I just want OH there anyway unless something goes wrong and I'll be sobbing for my Mum :wacko:

Also I keep finding out from friends I have bought stuff I don't need ! So confusing... !


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 18 weeks Jen!!!

Happy V day Vicki!


----------



## QueenVic

OOops yes *HAPPY 18 WEEKS JEN !!* :flower:

Wow that has gone fast !!!


----------



## Traskey

Oopps from me too! Missed that one.

Happy 18 weeks Jen :wohoo:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy 18 weeks Jen :D can't believe how fast that's gone.

Good luck for Monday Tracey, fingers crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy V day, Vickie!!! 
Your mum's not gonna come from Spain for the birth? How far is it? 
What have you bought that you're not going to need? Better to be prepared, right? Although I can tell you from experience that there's a lot of baby _stuff_ out there that is sooo not essential. :shrug: 

Yes, we have steak at McDonald's... granted, it's probably not very GOOD steak... But I for one LOVE it. And I don't really eat steak unless it's from there or like a cheesesteak. :) 
It comes on a bagel, but I don't like bagels (I know I'm weird), so I get it on a biscuit. Mmmmm I could eat one right now.

Tracey, good luck for Monday-- 15 eggs sounds like a lot-- that's good, right? Hopefully they'll keep growing and be all ready for collection!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ok you're going to have to explain to me what a biscuit is... because over here it's what you have with your tea/ coffee (what you call a cookie) it's definitely not something you eat steak with...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahaha! So when you all say you're having tea and biscuits... you're having cookies??? Man I always thought when someone invited me over for tea and biscuits, I'd politely decline... but I'm not refusing a cookie!! :rofl: 

Here's your basic sausage biscuit: 
https://pixelinsite.com/mcdonalds/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/sausage_biscuit-e1289092684607.png
Mmmmmm my mouth is watering...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol yeah, it's tea and cookies. Ok so what's it made of, is it like a flour dough based thing? a bit like a savoury version of what we call a scone? or is it more like bread?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hah I totally don't know... it's like bread... but fluffier? I'm not exactly sure what a scone is, tbh... I like to eat biscuits just plain or with butter, too... Mmmmmm...


----------



## Traskey

It's a scone!!!!!

When I stayed with my american sis and she here, we swapped food. Biscuits are plain scones. I found it weird they had lots of savoury food with it instead of jam and cream :haha:

Their KFC menu has to be seen to be believed. We have none of that stuff (apart from the obvious).

You can however keep grits! What a weird thing. Grit here is the tiny stones you find on the floor :rofl:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol what's grits in America then? I'm so dense... I'd love to go to America and try all the random food, you guys have so many different fast food restaurants and loads of different ethnic foods (like, you don't really get Thai or Mexican fast food over here, you just get Indian or Chinese)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Mmmmm.. grits :) I love grits, with salt and butter.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

I don't like grits either. :sick: And not always the biggest fan of biscuits, but for some reason it sounds good. 

Rachel, what do you have that other people think you don't need?? Every baby is different so you never know. 



Vicki....https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/13/z4e7fa8b908425.gif


Jen...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/13/z4e7fa8e04e4e2.gif


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't like grits either, but one time in college for Easter weekend I did this thing in Atlanta with some other students where we lived like the homeless. And one morning, someone brought us grits in the park... and I wasn't complaining! 
Mmmm I love biscuits. I will eat them just with butter, or with nothing at all, but my favorite is either with steak, or even just with cheese and hollandaise. Mmmmm. 
Tracey, funny you should mention kfc-- we just had that for dinner. I had popcorn chicken and mashed potatoes. 
Oh, and I can't tell what grits is. I have no idea. It's mushy... and warm... but I don't know what it's made of! 

So, I ranted at length in my journal, but my dad called, asking if I am going to church on Wednesday night. After we moved the party back for him and his gf because she has a dr's appt. :dohh: No, Dad. It's at 5:00. Because of you. Do you want us to move it up again so you can't come to the party but you can go to church? :grr: 
Why did he even call? 
But on the up-side, we bought ds his bday presents! Yay!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy V day Vicki.. :)

Tracey best of luck for Monday.. and thank you that is very positive to hear.. thank you, grow follies grow.. :)

Happy 18 weeks again Jen..

Ysa/Andrea hope your both doing well..

Rach-love hearing what foods are called over there.. so interesting.. and thats great you asked your mom... i had my mom at my dd's more due it going so fast and her having no time to leave.. but it was nice she was there.. 

Vicki-what things are ppl telling you dont need.. like andrea said all babies are different.. and need different things.. but as jen said too there is alot you dont use..

Stacey-hope your feeling well.. 

AFM-went out shopping today with my sister and our daughters.. my mom watched her other kiddos.. it was fun.. i got myself a new maternity shirt at kohls and an outfit for my dd.. then we went to gordmans not sure if any of you have one, but i got a big picture frame there.. and we got a pumpkin, only one cuz they were kinda spendy.. so were going to a pumpkin patch later on in october.. :) Hope you all had a great weekend as well..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

maybe grits are more of a 'southern' food..? :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning guys 

I'm feeling a bit better today but it went till like lunch I started feeling better 
I had egg in pitta bread Arabic style with feta cheese 
And for luck we can blame Jen I had maccie Ds lol 

Jen happy 18 wks n 1 day 

Tracey good luck today Hun and I hope that you have some nice big juicy egss 
Gosh I hate waking up I'm knackered already and I've only just got up and late for that oppps 

Enjoy ur day all xx


----------



## QueenVic

Well so far I have heard..

Oh u got huggies.. pampers are much better..

*Buy* newborn clothes/ *Don't* buy newborn get 0-3mnths

You didn't need to get a baby bath (!) I got a Tummy Tub one

You *do* need a changing unit/ You *don't* need a changing unit

You don't need wipes you use cotton wool balls

Don't buy Johnsons products get Organic..

RAH ! Sure there's more but can't think :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh u got huggies.. pampers are much better.. - *Now see EVERYONE I know told me to get Huggies, and they were the brand most parents used where I worked, so yay for Huggies.*

*Buy* newborn clothes/ *Don't* buy newborn get 0-3mnths - *My 8lb nephew was SWIMMING in 0-3 clothes, they had to run out and get lots of newborn. Buy both, then you're covered*

You didn't need to get a baby bath (!) I got a Tummy Tub one - *I can't even understand this... where do you wash baby if you've not got a baby bath, in your own bath? surely that's massively awkward, leaning over a big tub with a slippery baby...*

You *do* need a changing unit/ You *don't* need a changing unit - *My aunt offered to by me one with a bath included, and I liked the idea of having a bath at waist height rather than having to bend over, plus having all the bath stuff in one place, but I don't think it's an essential purchase at al. If my aunt hadn't offered to get me one, I wouldn't have bought one myself*

You don't need wipes you use cotton wool balls - *This one is kinda true... midwives/ HV recommend that you don't use wipes in the beginning because even the sensitive ones can cause reactions/ soreness on baby so it's better to use cotton wool and water when you can. Even HV say that it's not convenient if you're out and wipes are ok then but to use cotton wool and water for the first few weeks when possible. So I've got a couple of packets of cotton wool, but then HUNDREDS of packs of wipes, lol*

Don't buy Johnsons products get Organic.. *Surely this is down to personal preference (well, all of the above are too really aren't they?) - I've got Johnsons stuff just because it's what everyone I know uses... again apparently you're not supposed to use them for the first few weeks because they can be a bit strong and you're just supposed to use water, but after that... *shrugs**


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I definitely think grits are a southern thing. :)

Stacey-- yay for the mcdonald's!! Do you guys have basically the same stuff there that we have here? Burgers and fries? 

Ooooh so much to say, Vic... 
As far as the diapers... I prefer Pampers, mostly because I got a couple of packs of Huggies that had several diapers that were stuck together and when I pulled them apart, they ripped. :( I found that all diapers can leak... I think you have to try a few diff brands and figure out what fits your baby best. AND of course buy whatever's on sale or what you have coupons for. :)
I think you should have some nb clothes... like Rachel said, some babies will drown in 0-3 at first. DS definitely wore his nb stuff. :) But it's best to start with a variety. That first year goes fast and if you don't have a variety of sizes on hand, one day you'll wake up and you won't have anything to put on him that fits! 
Seriously, they grow overnight. 
I loved my baby tub. Since you can only give them sponge baths for a while anyway, it's a good idea. Mine had a little hammock-y insert so he wasn't really IN the water while I wiped him down. And actually, I used to bathe him on the living room floor when he was really little. It's really hard to bend over the side of the tub to wash a tiny little baby! 
The changing unit/bath sounds really cool. I don't think I've ever seen one like that. 
We didn't have a changing table. I love the way it looks when someone has a whole set, with the crib, dresser, and changing table, but it's not necessary. We had a little changing station insert thingy that attached to his playpen and we just used that. It's not really big, and of course you wouldn't want to walk away from him while he's on it, but that's true of any changing table. :)
We used wipes. I've never heard of using cotton balls... is that a UK thing? 
I buy pretty much all Johnson & Johnson now as far as baby wash and shampoo... although I've heard not to use the lavender, 'cause it can be too harsh for baby skin. When we first brought him home, we used the stuff they had at the hospital, because he was used to it... it wasn't a name brand or anything... 
Oh, and then after that, I had gotten a bunch of these disposable wash cloths that already have the soap in them... They were great. So convenient for a new mom who had no idea what she was doing!! 

I hope I've helped rather than confused you more... 
It's like Rachel said, a lot of that stuff is just personal preference. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Ladies :flower:

It's hard when everyone is telling you something different but I appreciate being told things I don't have a clue about!

I wouldn't have known that you can't use even sensitive wipes when they're newborn for instance.. I have a huge box of them but sure they will come in handy!
Also I got all the Johnsons range and then one of my clients told me Johnsons has lots of evil ingredients thats too harsh for babies, I googled and found all sorts of info, still confused.. I think it will be fine when they're a little older!

As for the bath I thought it would be a bit awkward using the main bath too, not the easiest position to be in ?!

It's funny how everyone I speak to acts like their way is the right way but at the end of the day each to their own I guess, there's lots to learn and find out though !!

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Traskey

I think all the baby products are a mine field! I wouldn't know whether to use Pampers of Huggies. Johnsons or not so the last few pages were interesting. 

Hope you are all well.

Jen, we don't get mashed potato or meals at our KFC. Just chicken and fries or wraps/baps. I was amazed when I went to one in Georgia.

My eggs are being collected Thursday :wohoo:. It's day surgery under sedation so i'll be home by evening. I have 7 follicles the right size and a couple more that may make it. I have 15 in total but some will be too small. About 75% of follicles will have an egg. 7 follies is what most people get so i'm happy. Then they'll go back in either Sat, Sun or Tuesday.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!!! Yay for 7 nice big, juicy follicles!! Thursday's the big day... I'll be thinking of you!! :hugs: 
I pray this is it for you!! I really really really think it will be!! 
No mashed potatoes?? What an outrage!!! I loooove kfc's mashed potatoes. Mmmmmm. That was my whole reason for going there last night. :)

Vic, you're right, you'll find out what works for you and your baby... It's just sort of annoying when people, instead of saying nicely, well, this is what worked for me, they tell you like they know and you don't and their way is right and your way is wrong. You just have to try things out and figure out what works best for you. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

What I think is funny, is that all these people that have such strong opinions MUST have tried things for themselves in the beginning? lol

Oooh Tracey sounds so good, good luck honey, we're all thinking of you :)


----------



## QueenVic

Exactly! and they all say it in such a way where I feel I have to agree at the time, even though I know I will have to figure things out for myself :shrug:

GOOD LUCK TRACEY !!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

ugh...I typed in a post and I lost it...

But I agree, it varies from baby to baby whether they fit newborn or 0-3. And its not just by weight, by height/girth etc. 

I heard that cotton wool is good in the beginning for the meconium because babies skin is so sensitive. though I am not sure what the US equivalent of cotton wool is?? 

I have a changing table, just think it will be easier because its a spot where all of babies stuff is and its at a level that you can easily reach without hurting your back...that being said I might during some mid night changes just change her in our bedroom instead of going into the nursery. 

As far as johnsons & johnsons, there are alot of additives, but parents have been using it for years without problems...I guess you just have to find out whats best for your babies skin. My "niece" had really bad eczema and she had to use only aveeno and smother her baby in aquaphor and cortisone cream. So I have a couple different mild shampoos (organic) that I am going to try and see whats best for Josie. :D 



The bathtubs seem much easier to use...otherwise you could just put baby in the sink (I would worry about her hitting her head) and mine has a sling too. :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i have eczema and had very sensitive skin as a baby (now too).. I use aveeno in the shower & lather my body in cetaphil/aveeno lotion for eczema after showers. my cousins baby has eczema and she uses aveeno lotion for babies & it says it's for eczema on it, and it works wonders. She also gives her baths in some kind of oatmeal extract. most of you probably won't have babies with dry skin, unless you've got a history of dry skin/eczema, but it's probably a good idea to have something like that handy in the beginning. My mom told me she didn't know that I had eczema and that I'd scream my head off, and she noticed I had a few red patches of skin & put some cortizone cream on them and that I stopped screaming right away.. just a thought though :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My cousin's little boy had very sensitive skin and used aveeno and aquaphor, too. I think you just try the normal stuff and then if the baby screams or seems abnormal... then you look into it. Rather than buy expensive stuff if it's not necessary. 
Since my skin has been dry, I've been using an oatmeal and shea butter body wash and it is AWESOME. :) Tempts me to just make a bowl of oatmeal and slather it on my face right now... You all wouldn't judge me, would you? 

Is this cotton wool? 
https://www.allsportmedical.co.uk/images/catalogue/product/DW0023-M.jpg
Looks just like soft gauze... They sent some pads like that home with me and Thomas after he was born... I didn't know what they were for... I forget what I used them for. Maybe to clean my incision? :haha: Oops. :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. went out grocery shopping.. happy that task is done.. :)

Good luck tracey.. will be thinking of you...:)

Vicki-
It does all depend on the baby.. for my daughter.. I started out in huggies.. they seemed to have fit best on her.. then moved to pampers because they seemed to last longer in between pees.. held more.. 
Baby bath is a good thing.. we also had one with a sling.. it could also sit in the sink well..
I agree to buy both newborn and 0-3 clothes.. even is baby is bigger they will most likely fit in newborn for a while..
I used Johnson and Johnson for my dd.. it is made for baby's sensitive skin.. and my dd never had any bad reactions from that..
Changing table-we had one, my fil made it for us so its really big and has lots of storage space.. but i often changed her on the floor.. it was conventient to me..
Wipes-I used the sensitive wipes from the beg and still do for my dd.. she never had a problem with them.. 

So it does depend on the baby.. I would use what you have and if baby has a reaction to your wipes or something then change it.. but dont buy something special because others tell you to.. you will learn it all.. we all do.. and as jen said use coupons you get.. all diapers are the same really.. 

Hope i helped.. every mom is different as well as every baby.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, yeah, Logan, you mentioned a while back about the stuff fil has made for you... I wanna see!! I love when people can make stuff...


----------



## lilrojo

will try to upload a pic of it tomorrow.. when there is good light.. lol well better its so dark in the bedroom.. what will be this babys room.. need to get a new light fixture for in there..


----------



## Traskey

Jen. Yes, that's cotton wool


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Had a long sleep last night althou trips to the toilet are more frequent now :( 
Im soo tired again this morning 
Still waiting for the midwife to call and book me in 

Tracey yay for thursday I bet you can't wait I'm over the moon for you xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww Stace :hugs: Hopefully the tiredness leaves you alone pretty soon. Nine weeks already-- you'll be 2nd tri before you know it!! I can't believe how fast everyone is moving along! 

Logan, are you going to redo the nursery for this baby? 

We never really "did" a nursery. We didn't even move into our house until I was 37 weeks, and before that we were living with the in-laws. Thomas never cared... and now we don't have to worry about making it into a big boy room... 
DH said redoing the basement is going to be a lot of work. He says we have to tear up the floor and re-pour it so we can make it lower. Apparently it bothers him that the ceiling is low. Um, we're not that tall. Thomas isn't setting up to be tall. Crumb probably won't be either. So... leave the low ceilings. I mean, they're high enough we can walk comfortably without crouching or hitting our heads or anything. I don't know why it bothers him. :wacko: It just sounds like a lot of hard work to tear up a floor and redo it. Unnecessary, IMO.


----------



## DrGomps

so is the basement going to be a new room??

I ordered some cotton wool for the first few weeks. I really need to pack my hospital bag!! 

tracey, I am so excited for you! Thursday is a big day!! And so in the implantation!! Cant wait to see that bfp!! have you decided on two embryos??


----------



## lilrojo

Jen-were doing the second bedroom into the nursery.. mckenna has her room and this baby will have its own room.. with crib and changing table etc.. in there.. and eventually a big kid bed... and basements are a pain in the butt.. we redid ours.. put carpet in and all that.. was a ton of work and money.. lol but now its done.. besides the ceiling..still a bit of work left there..

Tracey-I am so excited for you.. hope thurs goes well.. and your bfp is there to follow..

Stacey-hope you feel less tired soon.. although i still get very tired at times.. 2nd tri is coming.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am not as tired as I was a couple weeks ago... but it still hits me like a ton of bricks some days. I think this is just my life now for the next 18 years. :)
Yes, the basement, if we ever get it done, will be our bedroom... though it's big enough to be more than just that... but I think we will leave some of it just storage space. And we'll prob put in a bath or at least half-bath since the plumbing is already there... 
What's odd is they have the shower and the drain over in the same corner as the electrical box. :dohh: So we'll have to move that. 
I think DH would rather add on a second story, but I wouldn't. Actually, what we would ideally like to do is buy the empty lot next door and then add onto the first floor. A long long time ago, my mom saw something in the paper about a program that was supposed to help people buy up adjacent empty lots... but we never heard anything else about it. :shrug: 
_Ideally_ ideally, I wish we had a different house altogether. But we own this one. So we're not going anywhere. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lots going on with the STC lately!

In a bit of a TMI development, my boobs have started leaking, lol. Not extensively, but I was drying them after a bath and realised that even when I dried them they kept having moisture on, so gave them a bit of a squeeze and low and behold, magic booby juice :rofl:. It's a bit weird but at least it means I CAN breastfeed I guess?

All day antenatal class for me and OH this Saturday, should be interesting, hopefully learn a bit, then it's my shower next Saturday (the 8th) looking forward to it :D


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry the pic is dark.. like i said the lighting in the bedroom stinks.. and yes that is a odor air freshner.. the cats litter box is in there for now and stinks it up in there.. but this is our changing table.. that my fil made me..
 



Attached Files:







0927111159.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, that's gorgeous!! What talent!! Don't you love when men can just make something out of nothing like that? 
Raych-- hahahahahahaha magic booby juice! :rofl: That just made my night. 

So we had Thomas's pics done today... they are awesome. I couldn't afford much, but went back later with my mom and she bought us a package... Gorgeous. I got a CD, but my computer has no cd drive, so I'll have to wait until I can get to my mom's so I can post them. Maybe if I get some time I'll take pics of pics of a few so you can see them. They're sooooo good! 
And I saw a friend of mine at the mall and she goes, "Pssst! Jen! Are you pregnant?" Hehe apparently it's now obvious. :) She told me she is two months along with her second. Yay! She has a little girl who is maybe a year? I lose track. :)
The big party is tomorrow! Lots to do! 
Have a good night, everyone. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Jen yeah i love it.. so much space.. :)

happy the pics turned out great too.. 

I am so tired and have a terrible headache.. i think due to dehyration.. ugh


----------



## AmaryllisRed

WATER WATER WATER!!!! :shipw: (how come all the smilies are drinking alcohol and coffee?)
I've been getting those, too. Mostly if I drink too much pop and juice and not enough water. I bought bottled water because I'll drink more that way than if I just fill a cup from the filter... But I still like pop and juice too much.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Longan love the draws Dh would love them too soo his style 

Pugh Jen yay for being obvious 
Well gees what another day same shit I'm soo tired I've got the kitten to blame she's been up all nite liking and in the end chucked her out at like 5am which gave me an hr to sleep also have had to clean it up I know there is more I'm sure it's under my bed and will have to dO that as Dh won't 
But it's the second nite shes not gone toilet in her tray so she is doing it in the garden yay 
Have a good day all xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 18 weeks, Logan and Peanut!! :yipee: 

Happy 35 weeks, Andrea and Josephine!! :wohoo: 

Stacey, that stinks about the cat... she's just preparing you for when the baby comes, I guess! 

Lots to do today... cleaning, cleaning, shopping, and cleaning. 
Thomas wants to play party games. He said we can make a piñata... you just mix water and milk and flour, stir it, put it in the oven, and then decorate it and you're done! :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

I thought you made pinata (papermache) with balloons and newspaper and then flour/water??? So excited for little thomas's birthday!! Happy birthday :cake:

So I am in a great mood...not only is it my friday and the new year (shana tova!!) but baby Josephine is head down and my cervix is starting to soften and dilate!! :yipee: Dr thinks she will be early!! Makes me so excited!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and Rachel...thats so exciting for you and magic booby juice!!! :haha: Little jealous as mine aren't doing squat!! :nope:


----------



## truthbtold

Thats great news Andrea!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 35 weeks Andrea... wahoo for little Josephine coming early.. :)

Thanks stacey and jen..we love all the space in it.. 

Stacey-hope your day is good.. cat sounds like a bit of pain but no sleep is what baby will bring too.. :)

Happy birthday again Thomas.. :) Hope you all have a great day Jen.. 

AFM-18 weeks today yay.. only 2 more till I get to see peanut again.. 14 days and the countdown has started..


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 18 weeks Logan and 35 weeks Andrea!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahaha I think a piñata IS paper mache... or however you spell it... Thomas just _thinks_ that's how you do it. :)

Yay for Josephine coming early!! That's so exciting!! Did the dr say anything about your discomfort? If she's head down and looking like she's gonna come early, that's probably why, right? 

Belated happy 25 weeks, Ericka!! :dance:


----------



## sspencer99

hey all yeah i geuss it is but i hope i dont have to search for the puke lol 
got it all now house smells great lol 

and as for no sleep i wont be getting up for a long days work lol 

wow 18 weeks already xxx


----------



## lilrojo

not that far ahead of you.. :) 

and true but you will still be tired.. i dont get up for work now but a kid is a job in itself.. prob more so.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy 18 weeks Logan !!!

Happy 35 weeks Andrea !!! *

OMG Andrea that is so exciting! Do u feel prepared, how soon does he think it will be ?? Ahhhhhhhhhhh :happydance:

Aww Stace, I love cats but kittens are really hard work !

Happy Birthday to Thomas :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

Happy 35 weeks Andrea! Wahooo for Josephine coming early, that would be sooooo cool! :) 

Just started on my one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day... lets see if it really makes for an easy labour! 

Here is our little Macie, less than 8 weeks now! I feel like i am carrying really low, not the really round bump like I had when I was pregnant with George... Ill upload a pic of georges bump later so you can compare. She is still measuring on the average line, so a lot smaller than George too and so far they are expecting her to weigh about 7lb 6oz

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3258.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3255-1.jpg



I also took some pics of our Macie's rammed drawers...
'Junk' drawer
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3249.jpg

Toys
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3252.jpg

Shoes... :D

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3246.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3243.jpg

newborn drawer
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3242.jpg

0-3m drawer
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3240.jpg

3-6m drawer
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3247.jpg

Lovely blankets
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3248.jpg

Cath Kidston Changing bag... all ready packed for the baby too!
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3239.jpg

BITTS!
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3251.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3238.jpg


Gap have a half price sale on at the moment, couldnt resist some gorgeous dresses for next summer. I'd seen them before and wanted to buy them, bonus!

My carseat is also being delivered on friday too! Feeling like everything is coming together and very little left to get now. 
Just need to wash babies clothes as ive only done newborn, and decorate! I cannot wait to have our front room sorted. We picked out our carpet already but we cannot start anything until after the next show in 4 weeks. 

Feeling stressed at the moment with the work load I am having to get through. I am literally spending almost every waking hour working and its getting depressing. Buts all for a good cause I guess and in the end it will mean i can take some well earned time off when the baby arrives. Volume 2 of our DVDs are finished now and released next week and our kit is now in production in Germany and will be ready in 3 weeks!


----------



## truthbtold

Cass you look like your just about ready you have some really nice things. Love the strawberry hat.


----------



## lilrojo

Cass... love all the stuff you have bought.. that is one spoiled little girl.. :) i love love the mouse hat and shoes.. so sos cute.. :) and your belly looks fantastic.. love your outie belly button.. :)

Sorry your so stressed hopefully soon you can relax a bit.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Cassie, she has so much stuff!! I think she has more shoes than I do! :)
Oh so much pink girliness!! Gorgeous!! 
I do think you're carrying low. Are you still wearing regular pants?? 
Sorry work is wearing you out so bad... are you going to work right up until you deliver? Since your job is sort of different... do you still get some sort of maternity leave? Or is it more casual, just like you're going to take some time off from work? If that makes sense...


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

wow cass ur belly looks great and nice to no ur all prepared 
as soon as i hit 12 weeks il be hitting the shops so much that i need to get alough my cousin will e passing down a fair bit 

have a good day all xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cass so jealous of your beautiful belly lol. Dot has absolutely DESTROYED my stomach with stretchmarks, no naked bump pics for me. I have lots of stuff too, I really need to get it organised like you! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know! I adore the organization!! Another one of my favorite random things about being a mommy. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie...LOVE Your bump!! Look at your belly button!! And how is it that you don't have stretches!! Jealous!! :brat: And you have some much cute stuff for Macie!! :cloud9: Look at all those shoes!! I think you have more clothes then I do for Josie!! :haha: 

I am pretty ready...there is more stuff I want to do at work and around the house, I hope she lasts a few more weeks and is born between the 38th/39th week. But honestly, sometimes I don't think I can last. Yesterday was so hard...I just wanted to curl up at home and dissolve. I had such a hard time getting through work and my whole body hurt! WIsh I could start leave now...its hard. 

Tracey is having her eggs collected today! So everyone send her dust!!

Ysatis...hope the move is going well. :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

cassie, beautiful bump!

Tracey, :dust: coming your way hun!

andrea, move is going good, we've got a lot moved already. put pics up in my journal of the new house too. everything will be moved over to the new house on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Ysatis...will go check!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! Can't wait 'til you're all moved in! 

Tracey... lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: 
I was thinking, wait, no, that's not today-- it's on _Thursday_. :dohh: Someday I will know what day it is.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

today is thursday?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It is! 

Wait, are you messing with me? 

No, I know it's Thursday. I'm sitting here looking at the calendar and yesterday was Thomas's bday and it was the 28th and that's a Wednesday. 
So yes. It's Thursday. 
As my dad would say, all day unless it snows. (Which I've never understood. 'Cause even if it does snow, it's still Thursday. :shrug:)


----------



## truthbtold

Thats a funny saying lol


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck today Tracey.. thinking of you and keeping my fxed.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I keep thinking it's Friday. repeatedly. So much so that I've actually said it to a number of people I don't even know, including the doctor...

So had my 33 week appointment today. dot is doing fine, head down, with her back to my front. Heartbeat good, measuring a week ahead still by fundal height, so 34 weeks. 

Only issue is I had a TRACE of sugar in my urine again. Not even enough to be considered 1+, just a TRACE. But because it's the second time, I have to go for the full GTT next week :( fasting, lucozade, and 3 blood tests over the space of 2 hours. Ugh. Oh well, rather be safe than sorry I guess, and I'm used to getting jabbed with needles from when I was anaemic when I was a teenager!


----------



## sept10

Sorry i've been MIA for a bit. Started my masters this week so have been in university all week having lectures scary me a bit as to the amount of work i'm going to have to do over the next few years!!!

Also had horrible experience yesterday aswell.....on tuesday morning walking into college i had the feeling that i had wet myself...went to the loo just a bit of clear fluid and discharge....rung the midwife but could only leave a message - rung again later that day and spoke to a midwife who told me not to worry and my midwife would ring me back that night.....waited in all night..no phone call!!! Rung again wednesday morning spoke to a midwife agian who said my midwife would ring me back.....eventually at 3pm she rung to tell me it could have been amniotic fluid and I should go straight to the antenatal clinic at the hospital to get assessed....me panic...rung the hospital to let them know i was coming only to be told by the midwife there that i didn't need to come cause it didn't sound like my waters had broken.....me then burst into tears as was soo confused worried and a bit stressed...so she agreed to then let me come in....so had to go in and have an internal exam and some swabs done....they were actually really nice when i got there but was not a pleasant experience in total...anyway...no waters...thank god and they did swabs of discharge to check for infection.......

sorry bout that long rant....just so glad baby is ok!!

Baby is moving LOADS though...someimes its quite uncomfortable and sometimes my tummy is all to one side and you can see their back or head or bottom sticking out!!! love it that they move and wriggle to much....we call baby our little wrigglesworth!!!

Cassie - love your bump...you much lower then me!! can't believe how organised you are!!


hope everyone is well...

xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Sarah, long time no see!!! Happy 23 weeks!! 
Wow, starting your masters... sounds like a lot... Will you be able to work at your own pace once the baby comes? 
What a scary experience-- glad everything turned out fine and glad they let you come in... I would've been a wreck! 
The movement is the best, isn't it? 
Are you getting a feeling for boy or girl?


----------



## lilrojo

So good to hear from you Sarah.. and sorry about your whole ordeal.. happy to hear baby is okay.. yay for masters boo for all the work.. but im sure it will be well worth it in the end.. yay for loads of movement.. 

Rachel-sorry about the sugar hoping its nothing.. and stays a trace.. and yay for baby doing well..


----------



## sept10

I'm doing the masters part time. 2.5 days a week and work 2.5 days. Will go on maternity leave as normal then pick up the masters when i go back to work. Hopefully will be ok!!

i'm thinking i'm having a boy - loads of people have said boy to me...am happy for either though will be really excited to have a little son or daughter. cliche maybe but when your pregnant it is true that all you want is a happy healthy baby!!!!

what about you? boy or girl???


----------



## lilrojo

I think your having a boy too sarah.. dont know y just a feeling.. :) will be interesting to see what we have Jen.. as we are due 3 days apart.. 

Jen-I say girl
Me-i say boy...and at times i say girl.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah, I definitely think a boy for you... do you have names yet? 

Logan, I am trying not to get my hopes up but I totally hope you're right that I'm having a girl. Lately I've been thinking boy for you, though I go back and forth... 

At this point, while I would still really love to have a girl, I will be absolutely _floored_ if it is. I've been drilling boy boy boy boy boy into my head just so I won't be disappointed if it's a boy, but now I have trouble thinking of it as a girl. :shrug: 

I was thinking today about baby clothes... starting to think maybe I should buy a couple things... :) I have this image in my head of a gray fuzzy sleeper with a yellow duck on it... I can't think too much about it or it makes me all emotional! :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Y are you so emotional jen.. I have stuff bought for both a boy and girl so i will take one outfit of each.. and if its a boy i get to go shopping.. :)


----------



## Traskey

Good morning girls

Sarah. What an awful experience with the midwife. I wish people would call when they say they will. You must have been worried. I'm glad all is well x

Andrea. Sounds like Josephine is ready to go :wohoo: that's great news

Stacey. Sorry the kitten is poorly.

Cass. Amazing pics. You are so organised with some lovely things. 

Ysa, Jen, Vicki, Logan. Things still ok with you all?

Thank you all for your good wishes. We got sixteen eggs :dance: not bad for an old duffer! We've had to do ICSI rather than ivf. I'm in a lot of pain but it's all worth it. Can't sleep as it hurts to breathe and move so stole DH iPad and catching up. 

:hug:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Tracey soo glad things went well and managed to collect that many eggaroos 
Hope u start to feel better soon 

So it's like Mage hot here and I've just done my house work and got two gardens to do but I'm just to hot to do it got all windows and doors open but there is no air flow pffffttt 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Tracey, I said it in your journal, but woohoo for all those eggs collected!!! 

Stacey, I have heard its pretty hot...try and stay cool. 

I don't trust my intuition anymore about what people are having...LOL. I will take a gander after the 20 week scan.

Sarah, so glad it wasn't fluid...how scary!!! Can't believe you are starting a new program now...my brain hasn't been working right since I got pregnant. 

So I am just relaxing and enjoying the day off...went to bed early last night and slept in. Felt fab!! Think we are going to go to costco this morning then I have an appt for a facial in the city.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I don't know why I get so emotional thinking about it. I guess just because I've wanted this for so long and now my baby's finally coming!! I keep focusing on the pregnancy so much and not on the baby... and when I think about the baby... picture his/her little face... little hands... :cry: I just can't help it!! 

Tracey, sixteen eggs! Woohoo! Sorry you're in so much pain, though. :hugs: It will all be worth it. 

Stacey, no work today? Why is it so hot over there? Isn't it fall like it is here? I'm sorry, my concepts of geography and weather and stuff are non-existent. :)

Ha! My brain hasn't worked very well lately, either. I'd never be able to go to school while pregnant. I don't know how you ladies do it! 

Andrea, yay facial-- and another day of relaxation. Enjoy! 

AFM... not much going on around here... very cold and rainy today... blah.


----------



## lilrojo

Tracey-that sounds fantastic.. yay for all those eggs... wondeful.. feel better soon and yes it will all be worth it.. :)

Andrea-enjoy your day off... a facial sounds wonderful.. enjoy :)

Stacey-really its hot there.. not bad here in the upper 60s lower 70s.. so nice to be out and about.. hope it cools off some.. have a great day..

Jen-I know how you feel.. i have wanted this baby for over a year now.. and two losses in there makes the want so much more.. cant wait to see my baby.. 

So afm-feeling good.. going into town today, pay the bills and shop a little.. sunday is my nieces baptism so that will be a fun day..hoping to get a nice family pic taken.. will share if i do.. :) wait and see what the day brings...

12 more days till my anatomy scan... wahoo cant wait.. and cant believe tom is oct 1st.. where did september go...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha talk about emotional... just reading that post made me cry... I'm pathetic!! 

The time goes sooooo fast-- I was just thinking this morning... Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's, and it will be February before we know it. And Gomps starts off the STC baby boom here in a couple weeks and we will have eight babies by the end of February!! And probably eleven by the middle of 2012! 
Unbelievable, isn't it?


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah its all going to go by so fast...cant believe how fast its gone.. and andrea will start off the boom.. yay cant wait.. and i know all the fun holidays are coming too.. halloween yay... so excited..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, it's all we can talk about at my house. Especially since Thomas has his Woody costume now and he wants to wear it ALL THE TIME. 
It's a little snug on the top... it's funny... you know how Woody is all slim... and Thomas has a little belly... so he's like a paunchy Woody. :haha: Too cute. 
Anyway, I was worried about trick-or-treat because I didn't want him to have to wear a jacket over his costume but it will prob be chilly here... But I'm thinking he can wear pj's underneath and that will keep him warm. Either that or some longjohns, but I don't know if I can find longjohns small enough for him. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

walmart should have some.. either that or thermal pjs.. its always cold here too.. i have thermal ones for my dd is she needs them.. stinks halloween in on a monday.. but oh well we will get an early start..

my dd is going to be a fairy.. fun fun.. im gonna be an angel.. so we both get wings.. and i got a pinata from walmart last year on clearance so that will be fun.. gotta pick out a date for the pumpkin patch.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

When I was at uni I LOVED dressing up for Halloween - don't have any reason to dress up this year as I'm not going anywhere - haven't had the opportunity to make any friends since moving down here :( I'm hoping when Dot is born I can go to some groups and maybe meet some mummies or something. 

In good news though, I'm 33 weeks today :D and OH and I are off to an all day antenatal class tomorrow which should be good. Hope all you ladies are good xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Tracey - woohoo for the eggs! Well done !! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sarah - Nice to hear from you, glad it was a false alarm! Loads of people say about getting discharge etc, its gross but think u only have to worry if it's an odd colour or smells ! I rmb being freaked out the first time I had it as I never usually get any type of discharge and once in a blue moon it's like a mini flood, urgh! I always notice it after working out! Think Andrea said she had loads?

Raych - Hope u enjoy the antenatal, ours start end of Nov, ahh

I agree with everyone can't believe how quick the due dates are coming around :baby: It's insane....

I'll be bombarding everyone with questions once they've popped !! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

When Thomas was a baby and toddler, they made something called a union suit-- sort of like a sleeper but with no feet and snaps all the way up and made of thermal underwear material. Very warm and comfy. He wore those a lot. I'm thinking I'll look for those first. 
Yes! Can't wait to go pumpkin-hunting and hay-riding and cider-drinking!! 
Raych, happy 33 weeks!! I'm sure you'll make some friends... maybe even at your antenatal class!! 
I've been getting quite a bit of wetness for most of the pregnancy... sometimes it's like ewcm, sometimes more lotiony, sometimes thin and watery like I peed myself but not enough to feel like my waters breaking or anything. Lovely. 
For those of you who have had your 20 week scan, did you have to have a full bladder? My dr said to, but I'm just wondering if all of them do that or not...


----------



## QueenVic

Jen I got told 'comfortably' full bladder, so not as bad as the 12 week but I still felt a bit uncomfy as the time went on!

May be different over there though?


----------



## lilrojo

Jen i was told a comfortably full bladder too.. which is asking a lot for a 45 min car ride up and who knows how long of a wait.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

No full bladder here. Guess it depends on the technology at the office. My office is high risk patients pretty snazzy equipment. Flat screens on the walls to you can see the whole procedure without scaring the doctors screen. They also do 3d and 4d photos. I guess there saving paper living green because they give you a cd instead of actual photos of your anatomy scan.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, that makes sense... more sensitive equipment wouldn't require the full bladder... 
I don't know what a "comfortably" full bladder means... if my bladder is full, there is nothing comfy about it!! 
Hopefully they don't make the full-bladder girls wait too long. Wish I could remember this stuff... the disadvantage to having kids four years apart, I guess.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies 
Hope ur all well and for those in the uk enjoying this great weather 
Witch Jen yes it's fall (autum) here but were having some lovely weather for once lol 

Helped my mum move yesterday she's moved round the corner from me :) she only lived 5 mins away before now it's like 1 min lol but she's got a lill two bed house now no need for tue bigger place 
Ohh ladies is it normal to have period pains at this stage I was convinced I was miscarrying last nite but no blood and no cramping this morning 
If I go dr they will just dismiss it as I wernt doubled over in pain it was just weird 
I'm sure I heard hb yesterday so I hope IRS all ok 

Sorry to rant on 

Enjoy ur day xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 10 weeks, Stacey!! 
Yes, period cramps are normal. If it wasn't really bad and there was no blood, I wouldn't worry. :)
Awww so your mom moved closer!!! Is she excited about the baby?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, back from my antenatal class - it was really good. Went through all the pain relief options and how to deal with early labour/ when to call, how to bath a newborn, cord care, feeding options etc. had a tour of the delivery suite, and I'm now CERTAIN that I want a water birth - the birthing rooms are SO nice and non clinical looking so I really REALLY hope the rooms are free when I go into labour!

Stacey - I had cramps all through my first trimester, it's just things stretching and making room for baby. As long as there's no heavy bleeding it should be fine :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Your hospital does water births??? 
I'm pretty sure mine doesn't...


----------



## sspencer99

Hey 
Jen yeah my mums dead excited althou will be her fith Grandchild 
Im the first girl lol 

Thanx guys the cramping is back this time worse no blood thou it feels like af is comming for deffo I just hope not 
I'm not going to stress out about just sit down and relax if I won't be able to see a dr till Monday any way 
Rachel how did urs feel???


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh yeah rachel I plan to have a water birth to as water is a natural pain relif xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

The majority of hospitals in England (as far as I know) have at least one birthing pool, but what's becoming more common over here is what's known as a Midwife led birthing unit which the hospital I'm due to deliver at has. Basically they're less intrusive, less medical settings - sometimes within a hospital, sometimes on their own at a separate location. They're the ones with the rooms that are more like being at home, with all medical equipment hidden out of the way, very relaxed atmospheres. You can have pethedine and gas and air at places like that, but if you want an epidural or anything more complicated you have to be transferred to a clinical delivery unit. The good thing about my hospital is that the birthing unit is next door to the delivery unit, so if anything goes wrong/ you need extra help they just move them next door :)

Do you guys only have water births at home then?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just did some research and it seems like more and more hospitals are supporting water births... I don't know if mine does... I will have to ask my dad's gf since I'm really curious now! Obviously it won't apply to my situation, but I find it fascinating. 
Your hospital sounds like the perfect set-up. 

Stacey, I remember having quite a bit of cramping, too... and actually thought I was miscarrying a couple of times, especially since I felt wet... I would run to the loo in a panic and see that everything was fine. :hugs: Hang in there. If it really worries you, ring the mw. That's what they're for. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Stacey - mine felt just like AF was coming, and sometimes I'd have stronger cramps on one side which is apparently totally normal! try not to worry hon xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey i agree the cramping is normal.. things are stretching and as long as there is no blood you should be okay.. Happy 10 weeks by the way.. couple more and your in 2nd tri.. :)

We have water births at the hospital where i live.. not at all of them though.. but some have a birth pool.. 

So not sure what im up to yet today.. relax a bit.. we too are in the warmer temps lately.. its nice.. have a great day everyone..


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/13/z4e873a30a0b91.gif


Stacey....https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/13/z4e873a6c63c72.gif

I think the cramps are normal. Probably growing pains...

Oh and regarding the 20 week scans I was told to empty my bladder before. :shrug:

Can't believe its October!! I hope this is my month to meet my little girl!! I think 2 weeks from now would be awesome...its getting so hard!! I can barely do anything...yesterday after shopping at costco and putting all the groceries away my hips and pelvis were killing me and I had to lay down. Didn't make it to my facial as I could barely walk!!! This is so hard!! I don't know how I can make it through the next 3 weeks at work..hope I don't have to!! The pain in my pelvis is out of control!!


----------



## DrGomps

oh and my hospital doesn't have birthing pools. wish it did.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

How come Minnesota and England, both known for their icky weather, are having nice weather and warm temps, and here in Ohio, it's FREEZING??? 
Oh, well. I guess that's fair, to let you all have a few nice days for a change. :)
It's so dreary and cold out, makes me not want to do anything. I'm about to curl up on the couch with some ice cream... planning on some more Indiana Jones with Thomas on the ps2 this afternoon... I don't like to play with him because if I'm playing, I get all caught up in it and it's hard to stop, especially when I know we must be close to finishing a level. I may be a grown woman, but I still get such a thrill when it says, "Level COMPLETE!" 
Where's the nerd smiley when you need it? :blush:


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx guys 
It's stopped now thank god
Xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Andrea, I'm surprised your hospital doesn't have them. Do they let you bring your own? 
Sorry you're in pain... and had to miss your facial... :( Hopefully Josie won't make you wait much longer! 
Your 20 week scan was through the belly, though, right? I don't get how different dr's have such different ways of doing things...


----------



## QueenVic

Raych I'm quite keen on a water birth.. you'll have to give me all the details after !! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

It is crazy the difference in hospitals.. mine says full bladder too.. 45 min drive equal not comforatble bladder...

Hope you all had a nice day.. Im off to the shower and give my peanut a bath.. full day ahead tomorrow..


----------



## Traskey

Vicki - happy 25 weeks
Rachel - happy 33 weeks
Stacey - happy 10 weeks

:hug: for everyone else.

Sorry you missed your facial Andrea :(


----------



## sspencer99

Morning ladies 
Up at the crack of Dawn again for work :( I'm soo tired my eyes ate sticking together lol 
So I had the cramps again yesterday but not as bad as sat hopefully they are dying down for a bit 

Tracey how Are you feeling today and what's the next step for you? 

How is everyone else 
Cass andrea how are you both 

Jen Logan any more sickness or has it stopped ??? 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning everyone :)

Been up since 5am :( couldn't sleep, just felt really... off. Just feel achey, crampy, restless and generally weird. Feeling loads of pressure in my stomach/ uterus area too, not good. Can't sit still, have to keep walking around. Hoping it passes soon!

xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry your feeling bad, the third trimester can be sooooooo uncomfortable. Not too much longer now.


----------



## Traskey

sspencer99 said:


> Morning ladies
> Up at the crack of Dawn again for work :( I'm soo tired my eyes ate sticking together lol
> So I had the cramps again yesterday but not as bad as sat hopefully they are dying down for a bit
> 
> Tracey how Are you feeling today and what's the next step for you?
> 
> How is everyone else
> Cass andrea how are you both
> 
> Jen Logan any more sickness or has it stopped ???
> 
> Have a good day all xx

Sorry you are so shattered Stacey but glad the cramps have eased up a little. 

I had Ovarian HyperStimulation Syndrome following the egg collection so i've been resting in bed since Thursday. Feeling better today and transfer 11:30 tomorrow :dance:




Sun_Flower said:


> Morning everyone :)
> 
> Been up since 5am :( couldn't sleep, just felt really... off. Just feel achey, crampy, restless and generally weird. Feeling loads of pressure in my stomach/ uterus area too, not good. Can't sit still, have to keep walking around. Hoping it passes soon!
> 
> xxx

Hope it's nothing to worry about. Maybe baby moving into position? Hope you feel better soon.



truthbtold said:


> Sorry your feeling bad, the third trimester can be sooooooo uncomfortable. Not too much longer now.

:hi:


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck tomorrow, Tracey! Hope you're feeling better! 

Rachel, sorry you're not feeling well. Hopefully it's just a funk and you'll feel better yet for a few more weeks. 

Hey, Stacey, hope the cramps aren't too bad for you. 
Not too much sickness, but it still comes in the evening if I don't snack between dinner and bed. 

Vicki, happy 25 weeks!! 

So apparently I am now obviously pregnant to the outside world! 
Another cold and rainy day here in Ohio... I thank the UK ladies for sharing your famously gloomy weather with us, but we've had quite enough and you can take it back now. :)
DH wanted to dtd last night at 2 am and then I couldn't get back to sleep, so dragging a bit today. Yawn. Lots to do today. Ooh, and I'm very hungry. I want some cherry pie. 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Sun_Flower

AmaryllisRed said:


> Ooh, and I'm very hungry. I want some cherry pie.

For some reason this made me giggle because it's SUCH a pregnant thing to write...

*blah blah blah blah OOOH FOOD!!!*

Good luck tomorrow tracey, we'll all be thinking of you :) xxx


----------



## truthbtold

I made a Mrs. Smith apple pie and top it off with butter pecan ice cream it was soooo good. Cant wait to get home to another slice lol


----------



## lilrojo

yum pie.. sounds delish right now.. a pumpkin one sounds the best.. might have to make one myself.. :)

Rachel are you feeling better now.. trust your body if you feel off...

Tracey good luck tomorrow..


----------



## Sun_Flower

feeling a bit better than I was, but still a bit off. I've got my GTT tomorrow so if I feel weird I'll mention it to them :) xx


----------



## sspencer99

yay tracey how exciting 
jen lol food the other day id just eaten a massive protion of fish and chips was stuffed to the brim and a chocolate advert came on and i was like ohhh yummy my cousin was like ur soo pregnant lol 

rachel hope u managed to get a nap in today ohh and andrea too 


ohh here is 10 week bloatage
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, great bump!! :thumbup:

Tracey, sending you all the sticky :dust: in the world!! Yay for being PUPO!! 

Ysatis...I know you are busy with the house and everything...but how are things??? I am really hoping you get that :bfp: Before the first of the STC babies start coming...which isn't too long from now!! 

Less then a month for me, hoping its more like a few weeks for me. I have a scan wednesday so we will see how my princess is measuring...and if she is still big for her Gestational age.

Jen, yes, my 12 and 20 week scans were trans abdominal.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Rach...I am feeling you...can't get comfortable...my hips/pelvis hurt like crazy when I stand OR sit to long...the third trimester is rough. Not much longer until we get our babies!! Fx'ed all goes well with the GTT test tomorrow!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Raych, hope u feel better soon :flower: Good luck with the test tmrw!
Is Dot still super super active all the time?

Andrea sorry you are not feeling comfy but not long to go :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stace cute bump bloat ! :thumbup:

Trace GOOD LUCK !!! :dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Dot never stops moving, unless she is in a situation where she's required to move (such as to get in a good position for a scan etc)

She's a very stubborn bugger. She moves all the time when I'm eating which means it takes me forever to finish, as I can't eat with a stomach full of wriggles.

Feeling better this evening though :) got to fast from midnight tonight until 11am tomorrow which isn't going to be fun, but hey ho, need to check I'm not over-sugaring Dot on a daily basis!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, fasting until 11 am??!! Good luck with that!! I would never make it! I mean, I would if I had to... but I wouldn't be happy about it! Good luck tomorrow, Raych! 
Crumb always moves while I eat, too! :)

So they didn't have any cherry pie at the store. And I knew apple just wouldn't cut it. :( But I just polished off a slice of pumpkin roll and it was delish! 
I wonder if there's any science to the pregnant lady craving thing or if it's just in our heads that that's what pregnant ladies do and so we aren't shy about our cravings... Honestly, I'm very prone to cravings anyway, so when prego I just go crazy! 

Stacey, lovely bloaty-bump!!


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, that's a lovely pic. 

Rach, good luck with your test tomorrow!

I've celebrated Thanksgiving for the last five years with my American friends. Pumpkin pie is impossible to get. I can mail order the can and make a base. Ditto the corn bread. I pass on the candied yams though :sick:


----------



## DrGomps

^^Tracey, I can make some very good yams...you might like it (Sans the marshmallows).

Rach, thats rough...really hope all is okay with little Dot...but GD is very maneageable and on the bright side you will get more scans!! 

Jen...I don't think there is a science to our cravings...they are out of control!! Sometimes i regret mine later..like on Sat when we went to the movies I had a craving for nachos w/jalepenos...tummy did not appreciate that later. :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi:

Andrea, we're settling in well. one more day off of work, then back to working again on Wednesday :nope: loving the new house though. I had a pretty good temp rise this morning, so FXed that I've finally O'ed. I really have a 'peace' in this house, that I didn't have before. The guest (soon to be baby room, hopefully) is sitting, waiting for me to decorate :haha: I hope this happens soon, I'm so tired of waiting. I feel horrible for complaining, some people have waited so much longer than me :(


----------



## lilrojo

Beautiful bloat bump stacey.. 

I had another busy day and am in pain because of it.. my lower back has been hurting.. ugh.. bought a baby item today.. some yellow and white washcloths..

Hope your appt goes well tom Rachel..

Ysa fxed you have o'ed.. and can decorate that baby's room before you know it..

Best of luck tracey.. :)

Hi hope the rest of you are well..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Aww Logan I hope ur feeling better today 
Jen and Logan pic pic pic :) 

Tracey today's the day good luck Hun xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

I am probably over sugaring pickle with all the chocolate I am craving aswell Raych ! urgh..

Ysa nice to hear from u, I love moving house, glad u are happy there and always thinking of u to get that BFP !!!!! :flower:

Got an antenatal appointment in an hour, always get nervous but no blood today *YAY *!!
And it's my day off so doing some errands then town for a few bits and lunch with a friend.. :thumbup:

Hope everyone has good day !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck Vic and Raych! 

Ugh, I crave jalapenos from time to time, too, but I try to deny myself... no good can come from it! 

I have more to say... but have to run... lots to do before the kids come this afternoon. 

Have a good day, ladies!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello ladies

well I'm back from my GTT - it wasn't too bad, although I am NOT a fan of lucozade and had to drink loads of it - BLERGH. Was quite funny because when I went in there at 9am to have my first blood test, there was a guy in there with me who passed out when they put the needle in, lol. The nurses had to pick him up and splash water on him and give him lucozade to perk him up - he was like 'oh it's because I haven't eaten' and I felt like saying 'well I'm 8 months pregnant and I'm doing fine!' tee hee hee.

Then had to sit there for two hours; it was dull but I took a book so it wasn't too bad. Had my second set of bloods done and I'll apparently get the results in a couple of days. Felt quite lightheaded after that - combination of no food and too much sugary drink :( went and met up with my Nanny (as in grandmother, not someone who looks after children) for some food at the cafe my mum helps run, and felt a lot better after that. For some reason I'm absolutely exhausted now though so I'm going to go have an afternoon nap I think :)

Tracey, thinking of you today, really hope everything works out well :)

Hope everyone else is doing well too - Ysa I LOVE the pictures of the house on facebook - I think the autumn theme is awesome!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, hope the appt goes well.

Rach...how funny about that guy fainting..he should try fasting when 8 months pregnant!! :haha: What a trooper you are!!! :flower:


----------



## QueenVic

Well done Raych, Fingers Crossed for the results :thumbup:

Well appointment went ok but apparently pickle is measuring on the large side (eek) and also I have to stop putting on weight, LOL, :blush:
I think it's already slowed down though because apart from chocolate I eat super healthy and am doing some form of exercise nearly everyday!

AND she told me I need an Anti D blood test, Flu jab and something else.. can't rmb so I'm getting it all at the same time on Thursday morning, urgh dreading it.... :cry:

What is the Anti D blood test all about? They already checked for antibodies weeks ago... I thought the next thing was an actual Anti D injection ?


----------



## DrGomps

I don't know what the anti D test is...maybe to see if there are + antibodies from baby in there...I have heard they won't listen to you about who the babies father is (if he is also -) Because apparently it could be someone elses baby. I am + and so is DH so didn't have to deal with any of this.


----------



## Traskey

Rach, glad you made it through the fast and blood test! So much tougher than these men us ladies :haha: It's no wonder you were feeling a bit lightheaded though, bet you were starving. 

Vik, seems the nurses moan at everyone about weight. I wouldn't worry about it. Glad pickle is growing big and strong. 

AFM
Yep, we are PUPO with one perfect little day 5 blastocyst :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:

We had 8 fertilise in the end. One stayed at the two cell stage but the other 7 all made it to blastocyst (day 5) Our embryologist Tracey (good name!) said we had one perfect embie, another that was a good blasto but not quite so perfect. She would put back one or both. It was the same embryologist that I spoke to on Sunday.

The choice of both was a suprise (single embryo transfer is huge these days) so DH and I had a quick chat. The chances of risk are greater with twins and at this stage it's much more likely both would stick. I was so tempted to put back both. My heart said two but my head said no (due to my back) so we agreed it would be better to put one back. 

Official testing date is October 15th.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed Tracey, stick little beany stick!


----------



## truthbtold

Way to go Tracey. I hope you get your LO sticks!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow so happy to hear everyone is doing so well.. 

Tracey-fxed that your lo sticks and the 15th gives you a BFP... and sounds like a difficult decision against one or two but im sure you made the right choice for you and your oh..

Rachel-fxed your results come back just fine.. and good for you for fasting.. not sure if we will have to or not.. did at my old hopsital.. 

Vicki-happy to hear your appt went well too.. I also need the flu shot yet need to call to get it at the next appt.. and my dh too... not sure why they are doing an anti d test on you if they already did one.. I know im neg blood and dh is pos. so i will have to go through the shots too.. 

Ysa-hope your doing well..

Andrea-Hi there hun.. hope your doing well too...

Stacey-i do feel better thank you.. the aches and pains of pregnancy.. but its all worth every one of them.. hope your doing well.. do you have your scan soon.. and a bump pic in a week.. when im 20 weeks..

Jen-have a good day with all the kiddos..

Cassie/Ericka-hope your both doing well too..


----------



## sspencer99

yay tracey i cant wait putting that in my dairy 

vikki i have to have anti d injections as im a negative blood type that all i know for the time being 

also dunno if i said but got a mw appointment on thurs finally yay xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for a mw appt.. do you know yet when your scan is for your 12 week appt..


----------



## QueenVic

Wooooo Tracey !!!!!! Arghhh Im travelling down to Spain on the 15th !! Will check comp soon as I get to fams :dust:

Stace its just weird because she was saying anti d blood test and not injection... when I looked at my notes it seems Im not meant to get another blood test until 28wks.. and i don't want an extra one if I don't need it !!! :nope:

Logan Im not looking forward to the flu jab but she really wants me to get it, better to be safe than sorry !


----------



## DrGomps

I can't believe all the members of the STC are going to be pregnant soon (or mummies) as I hope to not be pregnant much longer..

Ysatis...when will you be testing/expecting AF??

Yay stacey for Midwife!!!


----------



## sspencer99

logan my scan date is 17th oct so very soon 

vikki i think she will test u first im not sure google is ur best bet hun im going to have a look to 
joined a group called net mums so i can find new and expecting mums in my area and meet up that would be nice 

ohhh yeah yasa when do u plan to test 

and tracey the 15th is a good day it was then three yrs ago my and dh became an item xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Anything special happen on the 12th.. lol as thats when my scan date is.. :) only 5 days later stacey.... im so excited for us all.. we have been together for such a long time.. your all so wonderful and im so happy i met up with you all..

Vicki im not looking forward to it either but you get used to be poked at while pregnant.. lol and im making dh get his too. .and he needs his another shot.. lol so ha to him.. and my dd needs her flu shot not looking forward to that one..

and i dont get the anti d shot till im 28 weeks i believe.. wonder whats up with yours.. maybe she got confused.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just thought I'd share with everyone the lovely present my grandparents bought me, it's soooo nice and comfortable. Going to be just what I need for those 3am feeds :)
 



Attached Files:







338892_531029602337_207600461_31478719_762319254_o.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sspencer99

rach saw it on fb its lovley just what you need x


----------



## DrGomps

love the glider Rachel!! :thumbup:


----------



## sept10

Tracey - fingers crossed for you both and your little bean!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all another day another dollar 
I woke up before my alam this morning damm 
So last nite I was a bit sicky yay but was not actually sick 

Anything going on today xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :)

Tracey, I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

If FF is right and I O'd 3 days ago, which I'm not sure I really trust it, AF is due 10/16, althought I'm sure I'll test before then. :blush:


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...you and tracey are in the 2ww together!!


Sarah...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/14/z4e8c55cbe1a4f.gif


Stacey...i am having my last scan today...

anyone want to wager how much my daughter weighs??? I am going to guess 6 1/2 lbs!!


----------



## QueenVic

Ooooh Ysa GOOD LUCK !!!! :dust:

Andrea good idea, hmmmm... how has she been measuring so far? Like last time they checked?


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck to you both, Ysa & Tracey.. has to be good luck for you both to be together in the tww in the sticking together crew.. :)

Andrea I say your lo is 6lbs 2oz... :)

Yay for a bit of a sicky feeling stacey..:)

Happy 24 weeks Sarah.. 
Happy 36 weeks Andrea..

Vicki how are you doing.. 
all the other ladies how are you all...

AFM-mango day today.. yay 7 more days till my scan.. hope they fly by.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Here is my bump today compared with the last 3 weeks...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Slide1-8.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

definitely dropped :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, at 28 weeks she was nearly 3 lbs!! Little afraid to see what she is at now!!


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy 19 Weeks Logan* :flower::flower::flower:

I'm ok feel a bit blah today :wacko:

Andrea I think.... she'll be about 6lbs9 :baby:

Good Luck!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i say 6lbs 4oz xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yup, def dropped:) so exciting

Sorry u feel bleh today vicki i feel tired and hungry lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, I miss so much in a day!! 

(Hehe I was on a little bit ago but had sooo much to catch up on, I'm only doing a couple threads at a time. :)) 

Yay, Tracey... so exciting... it's about time for a BFP!! 
What's PUPO? 
I hope this is the last time the STC has to go through a tww. Time for both you ladies to get your BFP's and we can tell the mods to move us on over to a pregnancy group!! :)

Rachel-- lovely glider!! 

Church tonight. Yay! Didn't get to go last week since it was Thomas's bday. I've missed it!


----------



## DrGomps

PUPO= Pregnant until proven otherwise. 

scan went well...baby is head down (duh) and sunny side up...though the sonographer did get her to turn her head and we got a profile shot. All her measurements were smack on average for 37w5d....she has long legs...head wasn't quite as large as 28 weeks!! Shocked there and her estimated weight is 6 lbs 12 oz! estimated birth weight is 7 lbs 15 oz!! Also they were trying out some new equipment and got to see some 3D (they didn't give it to us though). All in all a good scan and glad my daughter is healthy and hopefully I can meet her in a few weeks!! Oh and she was practicing breathing during the scan...it was nuts!! What a smart girl!!

Here are her piccies from today!! Her last photoshoot in utero!! :haha:
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3202.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3203.jpg


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh happy 19 weeks Logan 

Andrea how was your scan x


----------



## sspencer99

Andrea how beautiful x


----------



## sept10

wow andrea, they're lovely!!!

You could really have your baby any day now!! how exciting!!!

24 weeks today - strange feeling....in my job i've seen and treated little babies born at 24 weeks - not many but its strange to think that my little wriggler in my tummy is like those little babies....i say wriggler feels like a rugby prop sometimes tackling my belly...love feeling him/her move though!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

lovely pics Andrea - and good to see she's growing well and doing everything she should be. Looks like a very healthy estimated birth weight too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 24 weeks, Sarah!!! 

Andrea, sounds like a good appt all around! Yay! Much better than some you've had. :)
But I'm gonna need some arrows and labels on that first photo there, Gomps! I can't make heads or tails of what I'm seeing... :blush:


----------



## sspencer99

Happy v day Sarah xx


----------



## lilrojo

Jen it baby's profile.. lol you can see her head nose etc.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:confused: I still don't see it. I am the worst with ultrasound pictures. 
At my last appt, I was sitting next to a patient's dad and he showed me a scan pic and he was like, "Can you see a baby in this picture?" I was like, sure, she's what, like 8 weeks? He goes, No, she's about to pop!! :blush: I was pointing at a shadow saying it was the baby and the baby was actually taking up the whole screen! :dohh: 
Seriously, I don't get how someone can be so clueless, but I can never see anything unless the dr specifically points it out. :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning ladies :) getting my hair cut today :) trying to make myself feel a little prettier as I've got my shower on Saturday and I'm currently just feeling like a big fat unattractive lump :S

My cousin's partner had her baby yesterday, 8lb 1oz, so beautiful. Someone asked her on facebook how the labour went and her response was 'I'm not going to lie, it was horrendous so much pain - but so totally worth it'

NOT what I wanted to read 6 weeks before going in to labour lol. It's hard to concentrate on the second part of the sentence when the first part is like that!!


----------



## Traskey

I'm sure baby Dot will be a good girl for you and give you an easy birth :)

I missed a load of weekly milestones over the last couple of days, sorry :hugs:

Stacey, hope the 15th brings us luck. If I don't buckle and test before then.

Ysa, we can wait out the 2WW together.

Vikki, a holiday, how lovely :)

Andrea, love the pics of Josephine. Let's hope she's here early or she could go over 8lbs.

Jen, Hope you had a good evening at church.

Logan, Sarah, Cass, Sending you :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

temp dip this morning and FF took away my CHs :cry: I don't get it cause my bbs aren't majorly sore, but they are the slightest bit tender, usually get that after O :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm, Ysa, did you wake up through the night or anything that might make today's temp unreliable? I really want to believe you already o'd... :hugs: Hang in there. 

Tracey-- nice new blinkies!! :)

Raych-- have fun getting your hair cut-- Ikwym about feeling fat and lumpy at your shower-- I guess everyone does, since showers are always so close to the end. A new haircut (and maybe a cute new outfit) will help. Plus once you get there, everyone will be fawning all over you and telling you how amazing you look. :)
That girl could've just said, "It hurt, but it was worth it." That wouldn't have sounded as bad as "horrendous, so much pain!" :dohh: 
Don't worry, like Tracey said, I'm sure Dot will go easy on you. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Well labor sucks.. it hurts no denying it.. but it is worth every min of the pain.. i mean its a baby coming out of you.. its going to hurt.. you just push through the pain.. :) then your laying there in relief and looking at your beautiful baby..


----------



## DrGomps

yay rach for a haircut and baby shower!! I felt very huge and ugly at both of mine...and I will especially at the one on tuesday. And I am scared too...after seeing the bed yesterday at our hospital tour...it made it very real. AAH!!! We are going to have a baby sooN!!


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies 

so mw appt went well she just sorted out all the confusion and booked me into a new hospital for my scan so its now 21st oct instead of 17th but i dont mind as im going up to linconshire that week to visit my dad :) 
got my booking in appointment on the 14th :) 
the mw is soo nice and has really relaxed me 

have a good day all xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, glad things got straightened out for you, Stacey. 
Can't wait to see your scan pics and make a nub guess for you!!! 
So far the count is three girls and two boys, right? 

Hope everyone has a good day today!


----------



## Traskey

That's good news Stacey. So pleased she was able to answer all your questions and sort out your scan for you. Not long to wait until your first scan :wohoo:


----------



## DrGomps

yay stacey!! How exciting!! The 21st is my last day at work!! SO I will definitely remember that!! Are you going to find out the sex???

Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## sspencer99

Hey yes deffo finding out the sex

I'm deffo sure I'm having a boy :) 
But as ling as my baby comes out healthy I will be happy x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

stace, can't believe your 11 weeks tomorrow.. time is flying by xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yay for finding out your scan and booking appointment dates Stacey, can't wait to see your baby's first picture :)

34 weeks today for me :) and baby shower tomorrow. Looking forward to it, but I HATE being the centre of attention so it's going to be difficult at the same time lol.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 34 weeks, Rachel!! 

It won't be too bad, being the center of attention. Hopefully there are lots of games and activities planned and that will keep everyone busy. And then once you're opening gifts, everyone will be oohing and awwwing over all your stuff and they'll forget about you. :)

I have gotten two offers now from diff stores for gift cards if I set up a baby registry. Hmm... Just because I set up a registry doesn't mean I have to have a shower, right? :)


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 34 weeks Rachel. Enjoy your shower.


----------



## QueenVic

Oh stace cant wait for your appointment, glad u got everything sorted! :winkwink:

Raych HAPPY 34 WEEKS !!
Have a great time at your Baby Shower :thumbup:

AFM got jabbed and stabbed.. blood tests and flu jab, not too bad for a change!
Have the day off tomorrow yay, going to have lie in, go for powerwalk then lunch with an old friend, woop.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay happy to hear you got everything sorted Stacey.. yay for a scan date.. cant wait

Rachel-Happy 34 weeks and have a great time tom at your shower.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, do you still have your journal? I never get updates anymore... 
Have fun at the shower-- we want pics!! 

Vicki, have a good day tomorrow. :)
All you ladies are reminding me I need to get my flu shot. Ugh.


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey....https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7747125fltt.gif

Yay for a lime baby!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/lime.jpg

Rachel....https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7747129fltt.gif

Getting excited for my maternity photos tomorrow...looking at ones online and getting ideas...going to get my nails done since they look all crappy so we can do close ups of hand on bump etc...

Sleeping is getting really hard...I wake up a lot...very anxious about the birth...really want her to come soon...the suspense is killing me!! Anytime after next week would be perfect...you hear that Josephine!! 4 days until full term...:shock:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen - I never had a pregnancy journal, only a TTC one. Just never got round to making a pregnancy one, and now there's not much point lol! I'll probably start a parenting one though once Dot is here :) xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Happy 11 weeks Stacey.. few more and you will be 2nd tri.. :)

Andrea 4 more days and you will be full term and i will be halfway done.. getting my scan.. :) cant wait for us both.. so exciting..

Not much planned for today.. peanut is moving like crazy now days.. dh felt him/her last night so that was great.. seems to be moving nonstop.. love it.. went out for mexican food last night and that made baby wiggle.. :) then i regretted it when i got in bed as the heartburn was a killer..

Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, that Mexican food... the babies love it, but the esophagus... not so much. :( I bet it was good, though!! 

Happy 11 weeks Stacey!!! 

Busy day today. Went out to breakfast, the pharmacy, the library, I went bra shopping really fast while Mom watched ds, then to my Pap's surprise 80th birthday party. He was completely surprised. It was awesome. 
I am about to hit the sack-- but had to check in on BnB before bed, of course. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!


----------



## sept10

11 weeks - not too long for that scan stacey - i got really emotional in mine, it was amazing!!

my bump is continuing to grow outwards...still not much to the sides and you can't tell from behind - everyone says it looks like i've got a foot ball up my top!!

here photos form this morning
 



Attached Files:







24Weeks2.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









24Weeks3.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DrGomps

great bump sarah!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Sarah, you totally do!! Just like you stuck a ball in there, playing around!! How cute!! 
Everyone told me last time that I was all belly and you couldn't tell from behind... but this time, I know that's not true. I can feel it-- and see it!-- in my hips. A friend told me I don't look pregnant from behind, but I think she was just being nice. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello ladies, hope you're all ok :) 

Sarah - lovely bump, definitely all at the front!

I had my baby shower yesterday - got some wonderful presents, played some fun games and generally had a lovely time. Pictures are on facebook, but I'll post some on here in a second for the benefit of anyone who hasn't got me on facebook/ doesn't have facebook :) xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm... tried to post pictures but it's not working...


----------



## Sun_Flower

First set of pictures :) - presents!!
 



Attached Files:







311786_212078795526256_100001724121996_534618_1428482016_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7









Baby Shower 1.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6









Baby Shower 2.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6









Baby Shower 3.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6









Baby Shower 4.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sun_Flower

More presents :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Shower 5.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 4









Baby Shower 6.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4









Baby Shower 7.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 4









Baby Shower 8.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5









Baby Shower 9.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sun_Flower

Main table and cake :)

as you can see I had an AWESOME time and was very VERY lucky :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Shower 10.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5









Baby Shower 11.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I LOVE your cake Raych! Its amazing :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

My aunt made it for me herself, as well as arranging, organising and decorating the whole shower - she's amazing!!


----------



## truthbtold

What a great baby shower. Love your cake and gifts


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-looks like your shower went great.. love the decor and the cake..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning guys how are we all 
I've had a good and productive weekend 
Had my cousins 18th on fri and also have started to paint my bedroom and had a new boiler put in which took all day yesterday just come down staires and my whole place is filthy :( lots of cleaning when I get home 

Sarha what a beautiful Bumpage you have :) 
And rachel your party looked so fun I actually wish I was there there and deffo taking some tips for mine but not only that how radiant do you look 

Hugs to everyone 

YAsa when u testing Hun and Tracey have you caved in and tested :) 

Have a good day all xxxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,

Sarah great bump, very neat ! :thumbup:

I def have put on weight all over.. we took photos at a christening yesterday and I was shocked, blah...

Raych your baby shower looks amazing the cake and all the gifts ! how spoilt were u !!! 

Mines not for another 7 weeks, not really sure what to expect!

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Raych, looks like it was a lovely time!! You do look radiant. :) I love love love the little vans and converse!! Clearly Dot is going to be another well-dressed STC baby!! 

I'm glad some of you ladies in the UK are having showers. I truly believe it should be a trend there! 

Vicki, happy 26 weeks, if I forgot to say so yesterday!!


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, maybe since you are carrying different its a girl?? :yipee:

Sarah, I think boy for you!!

Happy 26 weeks Vicki! 

Rachel, the shower looks amazing...love the decorations and all the pink!! Great gifts!! Dot is one spoiled baby!!

Stacey, glad you are having a good weekend!! 

AFM...busy weekend and week coming up...third baby shower tomorrow at work (a very controversial one), a friend is coming to stay with us on wednesday/thursday. Saturday having a dinner in the city. Oh and Full term wednesday!! Feel like nesting today....so hopefully that means baby is coming SOON!! I can't wait!! Oh and I can't wait to see the maternity pics...wore myself out yesterday doing them. :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hope you're right, but I am soooo feeling boy. I almost bought a couple boy things the other day. There wasn't much gender-neutral at target, and my eye just naturally goes to the boy stuff. 
As I've said before, I will _*laugh*_ if the dr says, "It's a girl!" 
Then I might pass out. :)
Andrea, when will you get to see the pics? With Thomas's, we got to view them about 15 minutes after, and ten minutes after that, we were taking them home.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Stacey-happy to hear your weekend went well..

Vicki-happy belated 26 weeks.. :)

Andrea-cant wait to see the maternity shots bet they turned out great..

Jen-I think your having a girl.. :)

AFM-slept in today way longer than normal.. so i feel good and refreshed.. we obviously needed it.. and dd slept in right with me.. :) So dreamt last night about the labor with this one and i went into labor at 31 weeks and it was a girl.. hmmm crazy baby dreams we have.. 

Hope you all have a good day.. 2 days till my scan..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You ladies are too too kind!! :)

Logan, I think you'll go early with this one, but hopefully not as early as 31 weeks! :)
Can't wait 'til your scan!!


----------



## Traskey

Rachael, what a fantastic shower our aunt threw for you. You had some amazing gifts! What a brilliant time you must have had. We really should do more showers over here.

Sarah, lovely bump pics. You look fab.

Stacey, not long until your scan.

Jen, happy 20 weeks

Andrea, your bump shoot pics look amazing.

AFM, Negative at 11dpo on FRER so not holding out a lot of hope that this has worked.


----------



## DrGomps

So I get the pics in a couple weeks or so...probably after Josephine is here!! :rofl: Its not like JCpenny...the photographer likes to edit/process them. Its sort of like what a wedding photographer does...next time i am going to have to ask her to make my butt look smaller!! For those of you who don't follow my journal here is a sneak peak of the pics to come...

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l246/algompers/307861_204734166261649_105346282867105_466829_1015020386_n.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Editing and everything will be nice. :) I wish she had given you more peeks, though. :)


----------



## DrGomps

quiet in here today...hows everyone doing?? 
Excited for my Dr's appt tomorrow and my contraversial baby shower of doom this evening!! :haha: MY lab mates really are sweet though. :D I look at all the decorations and gifts hiding in the secretary's office...makes me feel loved. :cloud9:


----------



## Traskey

I am feeling :sick:

My beloved decaf coffee has made me feel sick twice today. It's probably the progesterone or antibiotics. Testing is officially Saturday, day 16, but I may go for Thursday or Friday.

Love that pic Andrea :D


----------



## lilrojo

Tracey-fxed its neither of those.. and you get your bfp.. :)

Andrea-have fun at your shower.. oo my appt is tom for my 20 wk anatomy scan.. yay.. and jen has an appt tom for the lung dr.. a busy day..


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 
Andrea you look stunning I just wanna bite ur bump lol it's looks soo tasty lol

Tracey good luck Hun I'm soo routing for you 

Logan good luck at ur appt tomorrow I've got one on fri I can't wait well not the blood bit lol 

Xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Wats happened to the site..

I DON'T LIKE IT !!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry:

Andrea great idea, pics are gorgeous ! :thumbup:

Trace fingers crossssssssed !!!! :winkwink:

Lots of luck with all the upcoming appointments ladies !!


----------



## lilrojo

I kno vic i dont either it like just changed too


----------



## Sun_Flower

*blinks* WOAH what happened??


----------



## DrGomps

BnB has gone all wacko!! :wacko:

Stacey...is it your scan this week?? :dance:

Tracey...I am still holding out PMA for you!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm joining Andrea with the PMA for you Tracey - I got a BFN at 10dpo and a BFP at 14dpo so don't count yourself out yet! xx


----------



## lilrojo

so apparently this is the new look of bnb.. its annoying.. so slow.. i keep getting an error when i try to click on pages and journals and stuff.. ugh


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

How are we all?? Logan is it ur scan today???

Andrea did u have a nice shower and my scan is next Friday as I had to change it as I'm going away on Monday 

YAsa how are you what's going on this fb status nervous ??? 

Have a great day all xxxx


----------



## babydustcass

Morning everyone! I have been mia, so busy with work. Hope everyone is well!

Work looks set to keep me busy for the next 2 weeks at full steam and then it will be time for me to slow down... a bit... hehe on to decorating then.

Our cot arrives today so excited! cannot wait to put that up as its the last piece of the puzzle before baby arrives!

Not liking the new BnB, its so strange! not impressed at all


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning ladies :) had my first cup of RLT last night, it wasn't that bad with a little bit of sugar. Going to read up on EPO too after Andrea said she's taking it.

Speaking of Andrea - HAPPY 37 WEEKS!!!

Can't believe the first of the STC has reached full term, it's insane! Seems like only yesterday we started getting our BFP's!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

*Happy 20 weeks, Logan!!!!  

Happy 37 weeks, Andrea!!!  

Oh my gosh, is 37 weeks full term? You would think I'd know these things after hanging out on BnB for so long...  
Wow... baby can come whenever then, right? Whenever she's fully cooked, anyway. 

Tracey-- definitely suspicious about the coffee.  Lots and lots and lots of  your way!!!*


----------



## babydustcass

Happy 37 weeks Andrea!--- OMG!! Full term... baby can come any time now :) EKKK soooo excited!


----------



## babydustcass

what mg EPO are you going for? Cant find any info about when to start and how to use hmmm


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Happy 37 weeks Andrea...

Thanks Jen.. :)

Have my scan this afternoon.. so excited and a bit nervous..

Cass-great to see you back on.. happy 34 weeks..


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 20 weeks Logan!


----------



## Sun_Flower

babydustcass said:


> what mg EPO are you going for? Cant find any info about when to start and how to use hmmm

I can't either :S maybe Andrea can shed some light on it for us? :blush::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## DrGomps

> Evening primrose oil is an excellent source of prostaglandins, which we already determined readies your cervix for labor. It can be taken orally as soon as 34 weeks, and can be applied directly to the cervix at full term (36 weeks). The general recommendation is two 500mg capsules per day until week 38, at which time you increase to 3-4 per day. The entire capsule can be inserted vaginally (inserted just before bed, it will dissolve before the first time you wake to use the bathroom), or you can use the oil on your fingers for your perineal massage, then also rub on your cervix (assuming you can reach it). Applying directly to the cervix is optimal, but the beneficial ingredients are absorbed through the external skin or the stomach also.


I am taking 2 (500mg) tablets 3x a day orally and 2 vaginally at night. I have been taking it 2x a day orally since 34 weeks. 

Yay Cassie for getting the cot!!

Stacey, can't wait to see your baby!!

Logan, can't wait for your scan!!

AFM...trying to be patient...had a disappointing Dr's visit as she didnt do a cervix check...strepB was negative though which is good. BP is still low...Still gaining 2lbs/week. :dohh: Fundal height gained an inch in 2 weeks...though its normally lower after you dropped and she wasn't concerned as the growth scan showed a decent sized baby. Been having my bowels clearing out...hoping its a sign of impending labor...but could also be food poisoning. :haha: Also..having lots of heavy pelvic pain. Hopefully baby is getting lower...just so tired of working...want to be a mommy already!! :brat:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmmm... Cass, Holland and Barrett do EPO in 1000mg capsules so we could just take 1 3x a day or something?

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=898&prodid=223&cid=18&sid=0


----------



## QueenVic

Happy 20 Weeks Logan, can't believe it !! HALF WAY !!! :happydance:

Happy 37 Weeks Andrea, sounds like it could be anyday now :baby:

AFM - *VERY* peed off today.. having problems with the trainers that are meant to be covering my maternity.. and I'm due to go off in 8 weeks !! :cry: STRESS.
Just wat I want before I go on holiday :grr:


----------



## babydustcass

Sun_Flower said:


> Hmmm... Cass, Holland and Barrett do EPO in 1000mg capsules so we could just take 1 3x a day or something?
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=898&prodid=223&cid=18&sid=0

Ok, brought! lol They are discounted too!

I ordered some more RLT and capsules while i was there as shipping is only £1.99, itd cost more than that to park the car in town to go and get them and I havent got a spare hr to nip into town..

I am SOOOO excited! Although I dont want her to come anytime before 37 weeks, it would be nice if she would come 37 +1 LOL :haha: just joking, she will come whenever!
I just want to prep my body as much as possible, after 37 hrs of slow dilation with George I am hoping for something a little shorter LOL!
Are you working right up until you have Josephine Andrea? I am thinking thats the way things are going to go for me, although towards the end I will be slowing down and spending most of my time washing the rest of the babies clothes and ironing, cleaning and general nesting :happydance: 

Aw vic :dohh: hope you get it sorted soon hun:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Happy 20 weeks Logan

Happy 37 weeks Andrea

:hi: to everyone else.

ICSI didn't work. :bfn: at day 13 and spotting. The only thing that's stopping the :witch: full flow is the progesterone. That is also what's making me sick. 

Thanks for all your support ladies :hug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Think I'm going to get some RLT capsules and the EPO ones on there, as I can't stomach the tea. Check us out, prepping for delivery, lol!


----------



## Sun_Flower

*big hugs Tracey*

so what happens now, can you try again? I apologise I don't really know a lot about IVF xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tracey, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## QueenVic

Awww no Trace :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

As Raych said what happens now ? xx


----------



## lilrojo

Huge hugs tracey..

My scan went pefect.. perfect baby.. will share some pics later or tomorrow.. when i get the chance..


----------



## lilrojo

US Pics... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1012111927.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10









1012111928a.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12









1012111928b.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9









1012111929.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Huge huge :hugs: Tracey... I can't even imagine how you feel. My heart is just broken for you. I hope you have another chance... 
:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and here's a random body question. 

Anyone else's boobs smell? 

[Right now, you're either exclaiming triumphantly, "YES!!" or you're stepping away from the computer and resolving not to read any more of this psycho lady's posts.] 

I remember this from last time I was prego. They smell really sweet... a very pleasant, nice smell... It was weird, though, 'cause I was in church and suddenly the smell overcame me and I was worried that maybe they were leaking or oozing or something and other people could smell it, too... 
I checked when I got home. They aren't leaking or anything... so... ??? 
Does breast milk or colostrum _have_ a smell?


----------



## sspencer99

morning ladies 
tracey big :hugs: i hope u get to try again hun i really do 

i have hit the insomnia stage i cant sleep past 6am now sooo annoying 
and have been craving pickles and have spent the past two days pigging out on pickled onion crisps and gurkins :S 

logan beautiful pics hun xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh forgot to add that my cousins friend had her baby last nite at 25 weeks weighing at 1lb 6oz but she still smokes goes out clubbing and drinking and stuff 
she only got pregnant to keep her bf who was about to dump her 

but its very sad and i hope the baby does well my cousin said everyones being sooo strong xx


----------



## Traskey

Lovely pics Logan.

Yes, we can afford to pay for one more go at this and then that's it. I think my clinic make you wait a couple of months though before you can try again. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Gorgeous pics Logan, look at those cute little arms and legs, :)

Jen - I think breast milk is supposed to smell sweet... I KNOW it has a smell because its one of the ways babies know how to find where to feed. Never sniffed my boobs though so I can't tell you if mine do, lol!

Tracey - glad you can try again - you know you'll have every single one of us sending baby dust and positive vibes to you when you do :)


----------



## DrGomps

Tracey, I said it in your journal, but I am so gutted for you. :hugs: Stinks you have to wait a couple of months. But we are the sticking together crew and will continue to stick with you as you go through this process. I was really hoping that you and Ysatis would have your bfps so we could all be pregnant at the same time...at least for a bit. I know you will have that baby someday...its just not fair that you have to be put through so much. You really don't deserve this. :hugs:

Jen, my boobs don't smell...but they haven't leaked anything. They just got huge. hopefully they work after she is born. I really want to BF. :brat:

Stacey...your cousin sounds horrid...how can she get pregnant just to manipulate a bf?? And that poor baby if it survives is going to have so many problems. :grr: 

Logan, I knew your scan would go well! Great photos!! I love the little legs and feet!! :cloud9: I am starting to get a :blue: feeling for you...

Stacey, can't wait to see yours tomorrow!!

Cassie and Rachel...yay for prepping our bodies!! I had dreams about doing the funky chicken and going on a party bus to try and induce labor!! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hahahahah okay, so how is a party bus and the funky chicken supposed to induce labor? :rofl: 

Don't worry, Andrea, I'm sure your bbs will work. 
Hehe Rachel, it's not like I _sniffed_ them!! They just gave off this smell and I had to find where it was coming from! :haha: 
Now I'm starting to think maybe mine will work, too! Idk... if they are already giving off a sweet aroma, maybe they and the baby will be fast friends and I won't have any latching nightmares or anything. 
A friend told me she had problems because her nipples didn't stick out far enough. That sounds weird... to type... but that's what she said. Anyway, mine don't look like they'll have that problem. They're always just _there_, you know, hanging out, like, anybody hungry? :haha:
Starting to think I'll give it a go... again... 

Tracey, I'm so sorry that it didn't work this time, but I am so happy for you that you will be able to do it one more time! I know it's expensive and a lot of people can't try it more than once. Like Andrea said, we WILL stick together!


----------



## lilrojo

THank you all for you positive comments.. i am so happy.. and its funny your all thinking blue.. cuz i have no clue.. :)

Tracey-like the others said so gutted for you that this didnt work but happy you get to try again.. i know its so expensive... but no matter what were all gonna be here for you..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, you still have no clue? 
How does Peanut's appearance compare to McKenna's scan pics? 
I looked for my 12 week scan pics of Thomas to compare with Crumb's, not so much for gender but just to see if the profile was the same, and I couldn't find them... I know they're around here somewhere...


----------



## babydustcass

awww look at your baby Logan! super cute, although i have no clue about sex hehe


haha funky chicken Andrea? Now... I want a youtube video!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Andrea it's not my cousin but her friend my cousin has a beautiful healthy happy 5 month old and has been with her fiancé for like 5 years 
I think the baby being born this early will unite them as she did really want the baby but it is sad 

My scan is not till next week Friday too I've got my bloods today :( 

Anyway have a great day all


----------



## Sun_Flower

Afternoon everyone :) anyone got any good plans for the weekend? I'm going shopping to the Kiddicare warehouse all day on Sunday with my mum - first time we'll have been out just the two of us since I moved back down, so I'm really looking forward to it, plus we can get the final few baby bits and then we'll be ready for baby!

35 weeks today :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, happy 35 weeks, Rachel!! I can't believe you're that far along already!! Can you? 
Yay for shopping with your mum-- Dot will be here soooooo soon! 

Stacey, good luck with your bloodwork. Be brave. :bodyb: :)
What happened to your tickers? 

AFM... so tired today. I think I wore myself out yesterday. It's a good day to stay in anyway. Rainy and windy. Ugh. 
I still need to get my cousin's baby a present if I decide I'm going to the party tomorrow. I'm still irritated with the whole registry thing, so I might be put off enough just not to go. :shrug: We'll see. 
Thomas has been soooo cranky lately. I don't know if he's getting sick or just tired or if it's the baby coming... I mean, it's seriously like the terrible twos all over again. He just threw a fit because his guy's hand came off the motorcycle it was riding. I really think he's just tired, but he slept in until 7:30 and if he takes a nap, he'll be up 'til 11. And that's not worth it. 
Cassie, how is George holding up?


----------



## sspencer99

Jen I have no idea where they have gone bnb has gone awall a min ago I could not even see the ur aviators and it was like block paragraph of writing 

I'm ok with my bloods being taken so should be all good but was told today appointment could be like 2hrs long 

Happy 35weeks rachel and have a great weekend shopping my cousin is moving hose this weekend so il be belong as much as I can 
Then of to linconshire for the week on Monday xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, tickers are back! :)

Glad the blood doesn't bother you. I'm okay with it, too, as long as I don't look. :)
I wonder why your appt could take two hours? Mine have never taken that long... it's just the waiting beforehand that can take all afternoon. :roll:


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel...https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/15/z4e9836290535e.gif

I am starting to feel really stressed about my meeting next week and my boss is just making me more stressed. Really wish Josephine would come and get me out of it but I know I won't be that lucky. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh...Stacey...its scan day right??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, you could be that lucky. Some people always get lucky like that-- like in school, you'd have a test and didn't get to study and then the teacher would be sick and the test would get rescheduled. 
Any chance you're one of those people? :)
I really really hope she comes early and gets you out of it!! When is the meeting? Even if she doesn't come until the last minute and you have to prepare for the meeting but then don't actually have to _go_... 
Or you could always "think" you're in labor at the time of the meeting... :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen.. thats a good one.. false labor Andrea.. use it while you can.. lol

Hey all.. Happy 35 weeks Rachel.. have fun shopping..

My plans are going to a pumpkin patch with Fil, MIL, and SIL and her family.. so that should be a good time.. then after im doing a bit of xmas shopping for my dd.. and maybe stop and get pop as i need that too..lol FIL is riding back with us so will drag him around.. lol thats about it for me.. 

Hope you all have a good weekend..

Stacey Happy 12 weeks for tomorrow.. hun since i will be out... :)


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...maybe I will go into false labor on tuesday!! :rofl: 

So I know many of you have seen these but thought I'd share my lab baby shower pics, plus my 37 week bump/maternity photo shoot sneak peaks...I got a new one!! :D 

decorations


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9157.jpg

my plate and pin!! :D

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9169.jpg

putting on the pin...I look Mahoosive!! :shock:

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9175.jpg

Table setting

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9106.jpg

favors

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9168.jpg
centerpiece
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9170.jpg

another angle of centerpieces..
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9166.jpg
my chair...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3210.jpg

gift table

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9126.jpg

sweets

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9132.jpg

more sweets

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9148.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9149.jpg

Gifts that I got...
onesie/wash cloth/washer

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3215.jpg

baby book and peter rabbit book/blanket

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3217.jpg

baby slippers, fuschia flower blanket and bunny slippers

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3227.jpg

adorable outfit with stockings!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3214.jpg
sleepsuit

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3228.jpg

sleepsuit from boss

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3263.jpg

snowsuit + hat

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3264.jpg

baby food recipe book

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3224.jpg

Hilarious shirt/giftcard

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_3216.jpg

Really funny toy...not from shower but came in the mail from one of DH's ex gf's...(kind of weird-but she is now married and has a little daughter)

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Ferdieandtoy.jpg

Also...my 36-7 Week bumpy... does it look lower/??


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/Slide1-9.jpg

Maternity Photos....

This picture is from a park near coney island...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/298545_206444302757302_105346282867105_472129_1900197730_n.jpg

In the studio...

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/307861_204734166261649_105346282867105_466829_1015020386_n.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I had to scroll down to the bottom with my eyes closed 'cause I remembered there are cupcakes in there!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - It's so nice to see how much time and effort the people at the lab put in - they obviously care a lot about you :)

I love the Coney Island park picture, it's beautiful and I LOVE the dress.


----------



## babydustcass

Aww soooo pretty Andrea, the Shower and your Profesh pics! You are one beautiful pregnant momma! :D

Jen, George is playing up too I have to say. I have noticed it a lot more recently and then other times he is an absolute sweety. We are having a really difficult time with him when we are out and about. Perhaps he senses the anticipation and he has most definitely noticed the change. Our MW is really good and gets George involved in the appointments with him helping to find babys heartbeat and feeling the belly when she is telling him which bits are which. He loves that and wants to be involved at home too but sometimes i think its all a bit overwhelming and not surprising. Its a huge and quick change thats happening and he doesnt really know what to expect but I know he is going to be a brilliant big brother, he is so caring and loving towards babies bless his little heart

Happy 35 weeks Rachel! :) XXXXX


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww I know Thomas will be a good big brother, too... he does love babies... but maybe it really is wearing on him. 
I didn't even think about taking him to any of my appts, but maybe I should. Idk. DH would have to go, too, then... And he doesn't seem to care much. I'll have to talk to him about it. 
Is anyone else having computer virus problems? I don't know where they keep coming from, but every time I come back to my computer, it says it's detected something new...


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 12 weeks today yay 
Andrea my scan is next fri Hun 
I need to go shopping it's my friends baby showr tomorrow and ive not got her anything but I just can't pull my self out of bed 
Ha e a good day all xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy 12 weeks hon! nearly 2nd Tri already! *big hugs* xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Stacey!! Happy 12 weeks!!


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey....https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/15/z4e9990b4d5678.gif


----------



## Traskey

Rachel, sorry I missed your 35 weeks yesterday :hugs:

Stacey, happy 12 weeks :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

happy 12 weeks stacey

How is everyone?

I am beginning to wonder if its possible to suddenly develop SPD.. I am in sooo much pain and I am not sure if its because we went out for the day yesterday. I had loads of hip/ thigh and leg pain last week too after our shopping trip to ToysRus but it went after a good sleep. But I have been in terrible pain all day and can barely support my own weight when standing :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Cassie, I don't know anything about spd... but I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## babydustcass

thanks jen, hope it goes too! I was up in the middle of the night for a wee and our bathroom is downstairs... was not fun trying to get down the stairs barley able to bend my legs


----------



## DrGomps

Cassie, I think its normal to have hip/pelvic pain at this point...could be her engaging. i hear with second time moms babies tend to go in and out of engagement.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Evening ladies... sitting here in agony with toothache... had it all day today and all night yesterday. Can't take anything but paracetamol and those have pretty much stopped working. Plus I've maxed myself out on the number I can have today. I'm so tired but I can't sleep because laying down seems to make my face throb even more. I've not managed to register with a dentist yet down here as there've been so many other things on my mind, so I don't even know if I can get it sorted tomorrow. I feel like crying, it hurts so much. I know it's pathetic seeing as I'm going to have to go through labour... but labour has a purpose, you know? this is just pain for no reason and it SUCKS!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww Raych :hugs: 
Tooth pain is the worst!! You're totally right-- labor has a purpose and a beautiful end result. This is just pain. :(
Are we allowed orajel or anbesol?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I don't think they have either of those over here... Just been through literally the worst night of pain I've ever had - I've never had toothache or bad teeth before so I guess I've been lucky and my teeth are just making up for it now by being awful. I was doing ok dealing with it and then the kitten chased my feet and accidentally scratched my toe (not her fault at all) but it just tipped me over the edge and I ended up walking into the bedroom sobbing hysterically and waking OH up - he thought the world had ended or something, he's never seen me cry like that - I couldn't stop myself crying for half an hour, it was ridiculous. 

Managed to get a little bit of sleep, and OH got me an appointment at a local dentist for 11am this morning. The receptionist was a bit of a snot-nosed cow, saying 'well as it's Monday morning we do have a lot of ACTUAL PATIENTS of ours requiring care, but I'll speak to a dentist' - luckily the dentist overruled her and said for me to come in. How mean is that of her though? I mean we WANT to be patients of theirs, we'll register whilst we're there as they ARE currently accepting new patients. Glad it wasn't me who rang because she would NOT have wanted to deal with a heavily pregnant, sleep-deprived, pain ridden woman. Just hope I can get it sorted when I go. 

It's just so annoying because I had booked on to go to an infant feeding/ breastfeeding workshop this morning and was hoping it would be a chance to meet some expectant mum friends and stuff - can't go to that now, as it runs 10 - 1pm :'( sad Raych today.

Hope the rest of you ladies had a lovely weekend and are doing ok though xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all how are we all?? 
I'm of to linconshire today yay need to get away I'm also bloody I'll drifted in and out of sleep yesterday which is not like me and nearly passed out this morning I've taken some Paracetomal and feel alot better I think I just need to rest 

Have a great dAy all Xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, sorry you had a hard night!! :hugs: Glad the Dentist could see you!! 

So I just had some plug loss this morning!! Finally the DTD/EPO is paying off!! And had some contractions during the shower....I know it doesn't really mean anything...but its just nice to see my body is doing something!! I still think I have a couple weeks to go...but it would be ironic for me to go into labour right before my meeting after I spent all weekend working on my slides to get ready...and it would be so nice to have some maternity leave before the baby comes to relax and digress...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Gomps-- HA! Now that you've been working so hard, of _course_ she'll come before your meeting! Yay for plug loss and some progress! :dance: 

Stacey-- hope you're feeling better-- enjoy your week! 

Rachel-- :hugs: By now, you've been to the dentist... I hope they helped you! Why do some receptionists have such an attitude? It's a dentist-- I'm sure people call in with urgent situations pretty frequently, and for crying out loud you just moved! Hehe you're right, she would NOT have wanted to talk to you!! :hugs: Feel better. 

AFM... feeling very blah today. And I think ds is getting a cold. Boo.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Have a good week Stacey.. try to get some rest in.. Cant wait for your scan the end of this week..:)

Andrea-wahoo... hope things continue to move swiftly for you..

Rachel-hope the dentist helped..

Jen-hope its not a cold.. blah no fun to be sick and preggo.. 

Ysa Tracey, Cassie, Sarah, Vicki-Hope your all well today..

AFM cleaned out the baby's room some yesterday.. a bit left to do but were getting there.. its a start.. then will buy my paint and get to it.. time is going to go too fast.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

yay logan for progress on babies room...

Jen, hope your not getting sick!! 

whats everyone else up to this week??

5 more days until I go on Mat leave!! (if I make it that long).


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey everyone :) went to the dentist and he examined me and I've got an infected fractured tooth (OW!). good news is the rest of my teeth are fine though, which is a plus. He basically said he could either give me some antibiotics to get rid of the infection and then take it out, or take it out straight away. I asked what the difference was, and he said 'well the only thing is, if we take a tooth out while there's infection in the gum, it can sometimes be difficult to numb the area before we extract it' - he didn't even get to finish his sentence before I said 'OH I think we'll be waiting till the infection is gone then' and he laughed. So i've got some antibiotics for the pain and I'll go back next week to have the tooth taken out.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, exciting about loosing some of your plug, FXed something happens soon!

I'm still in this horrible cycle, CD40-something now :wacko: I've been spotting a very tiny bit the past few days, I've got a DR appt tomorrow morning, praying for some Provera.

So I finished painting the guest bedroom over the weekend.. This room was a bubble gum pink, so I'm pretty happy to have it done now.. I chose the two colors that I wanted for a nursery when we eventually get our BFP and have our :baby:, no point in having to paint twice :) Three walls are beige, and the one wall is sage green.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG0927.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG0926.jpg

I've shoved the crib set that I bought for a great deal a couple months ago in the closet..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea-- 5 more days (at most)!!! Yay!! 

Rachel-- so glad you got in to see the dentist. How did that happen to your tooth? Did he give you anything to help with the pain for now? 

Ysa-- very nice painting in the guest room! Hope you get some provera, too. :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

What happened with my tooth is that I used to have a phobia of dentists - it cracked years ago and because it didn't hurt I just left it. Pregnancy made the tooth soft which caused it to crumble away, and get infected. Painful. My own fault though. Just more evidence to support the American idea that British people have god awful teeth, lol!


----------



## QueenVic

Greetings from Sunny Spain :coolio:

Haven't had a chance to look back over all I've missed as not been on since Thursday so will take a while!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and I haven't missed any early babies !!! :baby::baby::baby:

I had my 4D Scan today it was AMAZING !!! If I don't get a chance to add pics this week I'll do it soon as I get home :thumbup:
It was so funny the consultant was (in spanish) laughing & tearing her hair out as every time she tried to get some good face pics pickle put his hands infront of his face !! Ahh.. she got some decent ones in the end and it's unreal being able to see their features isn't it, wow.. he is in my belly !!!

She said all his measurements are fine and match up with my dates (phew) and said he weighs 2.2lbs, so all in all it was a great appointment! 

xxx


----------



## babydustcass

aww how amazing Vic, so he is ALL boy?:flower:

Managed to charge my camera today and got a couple of pics to share...

Here is our lil Miss' Cot :) :cloud9: I love it... I wanted a drape too but now thinking it might be a bit too much

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0664-1.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0665.jpg

Her Orchard pink car seat (lil different colourwise IRL) Love M&Ps spiral toy too! Have been wanting this since the day we got our BFP (we were wandering around town before we went home and did the test):happydance:
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0666.jpg

Over the Cot changing mat 
https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0667.jpg

And me 35 weeks exactly

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0672.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF0673.jpg

:flower::cloud9:


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Vicki...I can't wait to see our pics!

ysatis...love the color you painted that room! It will soon be a nursery!!

Cassie...Love the cot! THe bedding is just adorable!! Also look at your adorbale bump!! I love how your belly button is an outy...mine is barely one...:haha: Like your hair too...you lightened it right??


----------



## babydustcass

:) YAY you noticed! I am a super blonde now! hehe i love it... i havent been really blonde since I was about 16! And after dying it brown for about 2 years, its been a hard to get it blonde again without becoming a light bulb head! 

Now I just need a wax and a spray tan and im ready for labour HA! :D

Ysa, love the colour of the room! I love green!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Raych-- I am totally afraid of the dentist so I know where you're coming from. 

Cassie, LOVE the bedding! And I like the car seat color (the way it looks in the pic, anyway) and your hair! Your bump is lovely! Happy 35 weeks! 
Yay for outies... mine is an outie-- or at least like a half-outie? :rofl:

Vicki-- so jealous-- I bet Spain is just gorgeous! Can't wait to see your scan pics!! 
Happy 27 weeks! 

You haven't missed any babies coming yet... I'm pretty sure Gomps is gonna go first... Then I'm not sure, between Cassie and Rachel, who will go next... I'm thinking maybe Cassie will go next since it's her second? 
Any ideas? 
Then we don't have any babies due in Dec, do we? And Ericka, Sarah, and Vicki are due in January, right?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Your hair was the first thing I noticed Cass, love it! Loving the cot and everything too, it's really nice :) I need to take some pictures of stuff once I get everything sorted. Baby's room is still being used to dump all her stuff, we really need to get organised!!


----------



## babydustcass

aw thanks :)

God knows Jen, I hope I go after full term but before my due date, I went early by a few days with George but he wasnt born until the day before his due date. Hoping the RLT and EPO makes a difference this time for a quicker labour. Hopefully our babies wont keep us waiting too long. I have a feeling Andrea will go before her due date too! I dont know why! lol just have an inkling!

Its so exciting, soon the STC will have their first babies... cant believe this journey started so long ago now! Doesnt seem like yesterday this thread started!

How is everyone? Any appointments this week?

I have MW next week but thats all, just routine.

Belly casting next week EEK!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I have my 36 week antenatal (well, 35+5) on Wednesday :) I think I'll be third after Josephine and Macie make their appearances. I need to drink more RLT, not been able to for the last couple of days because of my teeth. Gonna start taking EPO too when it arrives, and I've started perineal massage too :D


----------



## babydustcass

hehe I have wondered about that massage thing but i didnt tear first time around with 8lb 12 worth of baby and we know this one will be smaller so wondering if its worth it, am i likely to tear this time?

Get drinking that RLT rachie, tone that uterus! :) Have you got time planned aside for babies room? 
So wish I had a nursery to decorate this time :( kinda bummed that we dont get to do it but never mind next year when we move ill be able to set up one then. 

I am sooo hungry! think its snack time... but what to have!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol the thing is I have nothing but time to do it, but other things always seem to get in the way or need to be done instead. I think I'll make a point in doing it tomorrow and then I can post pictures :D I've washed all of her newborn clothes so I need to fold them and put them away in her drawers, and I need to iron the little outfits. I need to wash her cellular blankets (washed all the fleecy ones already, they've come up lovely) and I need to find places for the rest of the stuff I got at the baby shower. I also need to pack my hospital bag/ case - my aunt is lending me one of those small travel suitcases that you can take on to planes as hand luggage, so I need to get that from her and then I can pack my stuff. My mum had a changing bag made for me by her friend, which is nice so I'm going to pack that too.

Aside from my toothache I had a brilliant day at Kiddicare on Sunday spending the Sure Start Maternity Grant - bought a High chair (I know it's a bit early but it's gorgeous, and was reduced from £140 to £80), a Bumbo and a Bumbo tray, a couple of toys, a mattress for my Moses basket (the moses basket I'm using is one that's been in the family since I was born - so I've been in it, as have my sister, brother, and two cousins and it STILL looks good as new), an Angelcare monitor with movement sensor (got it from Mothercare - priced at £89.99 but they price matched to Kiddicare even though it was out of stock there, AND the lady gave me a voucher for £10 off a monitor as I'm part of the baby and me club, so ended up getting it for £69.99, which is a bargain and a half!), and my mum treated me to a Mrs. Christmas dress and reindeer booties for the baby to wear (I'm wanting to get a Christmas picture of her in early December and use it as a Christmas card for family) and some Christmas pyjamas with reindeer on - it's a tradition in my family to have new pyjamas for Christmas Eve :)

Wow I'm being talkative today lol, feel free to tell me to shut up!


----------



## DrGomps

I haven't done the perineal massage in awhile...I do think Macie will come before Erin...I better be first!! :grr: J/K!! :haha: 

I have an OB appt on Wednesday...hopefully she does a cervix check this time!! :grr: Or I will make her look down there!! :haha: And if she wants to give me a sweep too I wouldn't mind!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Sun_Flower said:


> Lol the thing is I have nothing but time to do it, but other things always seem to get in the way or need to be done instead. I think I'll make a point in doing it tomorrow and then I can post pictures :D I've washed all of her newborn clothes so I need to fold them and put them away in her drawers, and I need to iron the little outfits. I need to wash her cellular blankets (washed all the fleecy ones already, they've come up lovely) and I need to find places for the rest of the stuff I got at the baby shower. I also need to pack my hospital bag/ case - my aunt is lending me one of those small travel suitcases that you can take on to planes as hand luggage, so I need to get that from her and then I can pack my stuff. My mum had a changing bag made for me by her friend, which is nice so I'm going to pack that too.
> 
> Aside from my toothache I had a brilliant day at Kiddicare on Sunday spending the Sure Start Maternity Grant - bought a High chair (I know it's a bit early but it's gorgeous, and was reduced from £140 to £80), a Bumbo and a Bumbo tray, a couple of toys, a mattress for my Moses basket (the moses basket I'm using is one that's been in the family since I was born - so I've been in it, as have my sister, brother, and two cousins and it STILL looks good as new), an Angelcare monitor with movement sensor (got it from Mothercare - priced at £89.99 but they price matched to Kiddicare even though it was out of stock there, AND the lady gave me a voucher for £10 off a monitor as I'm part of the baby and me club, so ended up getting it for £69.99, which is a bargain and a half!), and my mum treated me to a Mrs. Christmas dress and reindeer booties for the baby to wear (I'm wanting to get a Christmas picture of her in early December and use it as a Christmas card for family) and some Christmas pyjamas with reindeer on - it's a tradition in my family to have new pyjamas for Christmas Eve :)
> 
> Wow I'm being talkative today lol, feel free to tell me to shut up!

Ooh Sounds like a fun day!! I can't wait to see all our babies!! :cloud9: The christmas outfits sound darling!! 

what are cellular blankets??? Definitely take pics of the nursery!! I want to see!! :brat:


----------



## DrGomps

this is really off topic...but have we ever told that how we met our hubby/OH stories??? Would love to hear them...:flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha andrea.. i dont think we have..

Well i met my husband in college.. he was a mechanic student and i was the aid that helped the instructor file papers etc.. his friends were way outgoing so talked to me all the time.. then they started sitting with me at lunch.. and he finally asked me out on a date.. by text message.. lol and we started dating from there.. :) He proposed dec 13th 2006... and we were married dec 15th 2007.. so 4 years this december.. and our first date was Sept 16th 2005.. :) haha funny how we remember things huh.. First baby July 31 2009.. and now number 2 on the way.. so exciting..

and you andrea..?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, I've heard yours but don't remember if I read it here or in your journal. 

Jarrod and I went to high school together but we don't remember each other. Then in 2004 we both started working the morning shift at McDonald's together. He was always asking me out, but I had no interest. 
Then he took management... dated someone else for awhile... I got jealous and missed the attention... 
Then one day we collided as I was coming out of the drive-thru window and he was coming in, and I accidentally grabbed his crotch. 
The rest is history. :)


----------



## Traskey

I'm loving all the photos on here. Bumps, cribs and nursery's to be!

Love the meeting DH stories. DH and I met in online dating after a friend dared me to join! :rofl: Think it was called Plenty Of Fish :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Plenty of Fish! I love it!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, just an update for those that dont follow my journal.. dr gave me provera to bring on AF, im supposed to start clomid cd5 as long as everything goes to plan, bloods, and getting a dye test for my tubes to make sure they arent blocked..

FXed


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis...going to go over to your journal...but thats excellent news!! I have heard that HSG can really get things started for people...

Tracey...I know a couple who met on plenty of fish who I think will be engaged sooN!!

Jen, your story cracks me up!! 

Logan, what a sweet story!! Can't believe you remember the exact dates...

I met my DH in the summer of 97. I was taking a swimming class at the junior college with a GF and steve was going their full time (He started college when he was 14-he was home schooled before then). It was the year after my freshman year of HS and the internet was just getting popular so my friend and I would go online at the college library after our PE class...and steve saw girls his own age and started chatting us up!! We all would hang out in the library study rooms...I lived across the street from the school and would purposely go there to bump into steve...and then somehow steve and I would hang out alone a lot and started playing spin the bottle and the bottle kept landing all over all the places in the room except him and so I would kiss those things and eventually it hit him and we started kissing. I was his first kiss...we had a real chemistry but were kids and clueless at what we were doing...I would date other guys to get him jealous and try and pursue me but he would just back off (this was a habit that would continue through the years). After my sophomore year I moved to korea...steve lived in japan for awhile and we chatted a lot and almost went and visited each other...after my junior year of HS I graduated early and went to santa monica to live with my grandparents...steve then started his junior year of college at pepperdine university in malibu (just north of santa monica) we hooked up again but he didn't move fast enough and I started dating someone else to make him jealous...after a year in santa monica I moved back in with my parents and finished junior college and then transferred to university...steve and I met up and hooked up at various points...he was actually my first BJ...:blush: but the timing was never right...until halfway through my masters in LA I visited him in NYC (where he just had bought a condo and was trying to make a way for himself in law) and then we started a relationship....long distance...I moved in 2 years later and we were engaged a year later and now have been married a year +. :D


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and I just posted a huge rant in my journal...but I am now officially on maternity leave...because my boss is a stupid :mamafy:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - cellular blankets are blankets with holes in... they're supposed to be good for temperature regulation. They're the ones that are used in the hospitals and recommended by health visitors/ midwives rather than the fleecy ones.

Ok so how I met Elliot my OH - we were both on the same Psychology course at university. I went to uni 2 years late so I was 20 and he was 18, and we were introduced through a mutual friend on the course. I liked him immediately because he was the only person I'd met that had a similar set of interests to all the friends I'd left at home (alternative music, a weird sense of humour, movie geek etc) we got on really well in first year as friends - he had a girlfriend and I was just out of a 2 year relationship. Everyone got on with him, he's just that sort of likeable person. He used to sit next to me in Intro Psych, and I'd doodle on his arm with a biro every week - random words and phrases and pictures of pacman... so it was pretty obvious I DID like him that way, until one of my friends picked up on it and said 'oooh you LIKE him' and that was then I basically said 'no I don't, Elliot doesn't have boy parts, he's just Elliot' - and that became my mantra for pretty much the next year. 

I ended up dating someone else on my Psychology course and Elliot and I didn't talk as much during that period. The guy I dated pretty much treated me like crap but I followed him round like a lovesick puppy (isn't that always the way?) and we eventually broke up half way through second year. I had lectures the day after which obviously my Ex was in, but Elliot sat next to me and we played stupid word games instead of listening to the lecture and he made me smile. We ended up spending a lot of time together after that (just as friends, he had a girlfriend still) and one night I went to a house party and he was there. We spent the night having a laugh, and the next morning I woke up, sat up, and said out loud to my friend who'd slept over 'Oh my GOD, I think I fancy Elliot'. I wasn't pleased about it, because even though he'd mentioned to our group of friends that he'd been having problems with his girlfriend, he still HAD a girlfriend so my basic plan was to ignore it till the feelings went away.

That didn't really happen though. Ell and I kept talking and being friends, and eventually he confessed that he'd liked me since first year. He came to my house one afternoon to watch a movie, and he ended up kissing me. We sat and talked for ages, and he basically said 'If I can look at you and see everything I've ever wanted, I know what I have to do' so he left, broke up with his girlfriend, and we've been together ever since. Not exactly the most ethical of starts, and not something either of us were proud of, but I honestly think he's my soulmate, and sometimes things like that have to happen. I'm so lucky to have him - he makes me laugh, he takes care of me, and he's my best friend, I love him to pieces. I love how after nearly 4 years we can still talk for hours about everything, still love sitting together curled up on the sofa watching a movie, and how he'll come up and give me a hug and kiss for no reason, even when we're doing something mundane like shopping in the supermarket. *excessive cheesiness ends here*


----------



## sept10

Love the meeting spouse stories!!

I met Daniel at university. he was based on different campus but came to my campus one night to work the student bar to cover for someone - we meet. got talking. he walked me home and we had our first kiss. Didn't see him again for a couple of months cause it was the end of term. I was now finished university and he had a year left. I went home for the summer to ireland then came back to the uk to move my stuff from my uni house up to my new house in manchester where i had got a job. We meet up while I was back and said we would just have fun for a week or two till i moved up to manchester (3hours away) but by the time i had moved up we had confessed we loved each other and so started a long distance relationship. a year later daniel finished uni and moved up to manchester and into my house share. 2 years later we rented a house just the two of us and 4 years ago we bought this house. We got engaged after 6 years together, married a year later and have been married for 1 year....so thats us 8 years in total and baby number one on the way!!

Cassie - love the bump - i can't believe i'm nearly as big as you and i'm only 26 weeks tomorrow!!!

all this nursery talk has got me jealous. We are doing our bathroom at the moment and its slow progress....but it will be lovely when its done. After that we will empty the spare room and turn the back bedroom from its current state of dumping ground into the new spare room. The old spare room which is pretty much decorated in neutral colours already will be the nursery - but apart from some clothes, blankets, bouncy chair and a steriliser i have bought nothing!! Really need to start thinking bout getting a moses basket/cot/chest of drawers/pram/car seat!!!! ekk!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

love the stories!

DH & I met through my cousins.. They had gone camping one year and met him there (November 2004).. August 2005 the same 2 cousins & I were talking on the phone (3way) and they wanted to get a 'boy' in on the conversation.. DH was 18 at the time, I was 15, my cousins were 16 & 17..

Jesse & I first met over the phone, (weird, I know).. We kept in touch after that first convo for 5 months through the phone (talking and texting).. He lived across the state and in January 2006 we finally met in person.. We started dating 2 months later & have been together ever since.. Dated until February 2008 & we got married, 1 month before I turned 18.. Next February will be 4 years married, 6 years total together..


----------



## DrGomps

I love hearing these stories!!

Rachel&#8230;I can just feel the chemistry between you and Elliot in your story!! 
I don't have any cellular blankets&#8230;is that bad???

Sarah, another one starting the relationship long distance!! You better get started on that nursery&#8230;.it goes really fast!! Your baby will be here before you know it!! Are you going to have a shower???


Awe, Ysatis, Jesse is like your HS sweetheart!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Squee! I love these stories!! 

I sort of felt bad about how dh and I got together, because while he DID keep asking me out, I kept shooting him down... and then I got all jealous when he dated other girls-- one in particular who also worked with us... she treated him like crap and everyone knew we liked each other and he and I flirted all the time... totally right in front of her... 
That's not like me at all, but she was NOT good to him!! Anyway. :)

Ysa, I love how you and Jesse met and married so young and yet you're like these two old souls who are just so meant for each other. I don't know. It just makes me smile. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Is anyone alive in here??? 

so quiet today...

thought I'd share my excitement today...my bbs are leaking!! :wohoo: No baby...but 2 weeks to d day!! And hopefully I don't have to wait longer then that!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... slow day I guess? 
You know, somebody could go into labor... that would liven the place up a bit... 
:winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I must amend my earlier post. 
ONLY Andrea is allowed to go into labor. The rest of you must wait a little longer. No undercooked babies here!


----------



## Sun_Flower

AmaryllisRed said:


> I must amend my earlier post.
> ONLY Andrea is allowed to go into labor. The rest of you must wait a little longer. No undercooked babies here!

lol this made me giggle :D

Had my 36 week antenatal appointment yesterday - had my last lot of bloods taken, baby's heartbeat was good, she's a good size, and she's head down and in the right position, which is good. She's positioned a little to the right, so apparently I need to try and wiggle her over to the left as that's the optimum position for birth? Never heard that before, I thought head down with baby's back to your front was all you had to accomplish, but apparently she needs to be to the left as well, lol. 

I've got a health visitor coming out to see me at home next Friday, to give me some leaflets and introduce himself (yes, HIMSELF, I've got a male health visitor, how unusual!) as he'll be coming out once I've been discharged from the midwife after birth. I've then got a 38 week antenatal appointment to go over my birth plan on the 1st of November. Everything's going quickly now, it's getting mad!

My plan for the day is to get on with the baby's room, putting clothes away and sorting things out. It WILL be done by next week darn it!

Hope everyone's ok :) xx

ETA: Andrea, your ticker makes late pregnancy sound SO desirable - 'My Mommy is bigger than a house, has hemorrhoids and 'the runs'


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, things are really getting near the end, huh? 
I would feel weird about a strange man coming into my house... but maybe I wouldn't actually mind. Will he be coming mainly to check on you or on Dot? 
I hope you get some sorting done. Nest, nest, nest!! 
Hehe I noticed Andrea's ticker, too... Hemorrhoids and the runs? Sounds like a wonderful time! :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

The appointment next week is just to introduce himself and discuss bringing the baby home etc. I think they normally bring out leaflets about breastfeeding/ formula feedings, SIDS etc. 

When I have the baby and come home, the midwife will visit me for the first ten days, to check how we're getting on, see how baby's progressing, feeding etc. They don't necessarily come out to see you every day, but they will contact you every day to talk through your concerns etc. Then after ten days, the midwife discharges you and the health visitor takes over. Their main job is to check baby's development (weight, general health, reflexes, motor skills etc) which they do during their initial visit (when baby is 10-15 days old) and then again at their 6-8 week development review. They're also on hand to ask about sleep routines, feeding etc. So I guess he'll be pretty much there to check on Dot rather than me, whereas initially the midwife is concerned with both of us?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That actually sounds really nice... I had the option of having someone come after Thomas was born, but I felt weird about it-- like they would be judging me, how I looked, how clean my house was, and-- the scariest part-- if I was any good as a mom. So I declined. But the way you describe it, it sounds like it would be nice to have someone on hand to answer questions.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I don't actually think it's optional over here, they just come as a matter of course, but they always say they'd be more worried if you had a pristine house as they'd wonder how you had all the time in the world to clean with a brand new baby. Which is a bit of a relief for me as I am pretty sure my house will be a complete mess pretty much forever after the baby is born!


----------



## DrGomps

the home visits sound interesting...but it does seem like they are there to help...but I wouldn't want a man giving me BF advice!! :rofl:

ANd no labor yet...some major BH...but not trying to get excited...I still have a few more things I want to do before labor starts...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, I like that. 
The more I think about it... maybe I'll let someone come this time. I know I've done it all before, but guaranteed this baby will be different. Plus it's been four years. I'm bound to forget stuff. 
And yes. Clean while you can. Haha once the baby gets here, not only will you not have much time to clean, but you won't really _want_ to! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Did you ever see the episode of The Office when Pam and Jim have their (first) baby? The lactation consultant that comes to see them in the hospital is a man-- it's pretty funny. I'll see if I can find a clip. :)


----------



## DrGomps

^^ :rofl: I mean how can they really consult us?? 

Regarding the roids...I got some when she dropped but now tis okay...I don;t know what my bowels are doing...

nesting is kicking in...I want to clean everything!! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I read somewhere that nesting can cause all kinds of weird activity... cleaning things that don't need cleaned... taking the knobs off the stove to clean them... 
Couldn't find a clip of the episode, but it was really funny. Of course, it's the same episode as where Pam breastfeeds the wrong baby! Sigh. I love that show...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... 

Rachel-sounds like things are getting exciting now.. cant believe how far along you ladies are.. lol but look at me im 21 weeks already.. :) so fun

Andrea-yay for bh's at least your body is getting ready.. and nest nest nest..

So im pretty much planned on getting paint tom. im excited cant wait to paint the nursery.. also getting groceries but thats not as exciting.. want to get this process started as times will be getting busy..


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys I'm back yay 
And u have all been soo busy 
Andrea yay for early leave 

Cass had a dream you went into labour weird and it was Aston who called me to tell me weird lol

I've not slept a wink thinking about my scan today I'm just soo nervous but it will be soon xxxx

Have a good day alll xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi Ladies :) 36 weeks for my today, can't believe it - seems like yesterday I found out I was pregnant!!! Anyone got any plans for the weekend? I've been getting on with sorting the baby's room and all her stuff so I'm going to continue with that, hopefully have it finished by next week. 

My aunty is having a jewellery party tonight, she has a friend who goes to India and brings back all this gorgeous crystal jewellery and scarves and other interesting knick-knacks so I'm going to have a look and pick out something for christmas as my mum gets me something from there every year :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, good luck today! Can't wait to see your BABY!!!!!! 

Rachel, seriously, seems like just yesterday you were 35 weeks. Only 28 days left to go! 
The party sounds like fun... I bet she brings back some really cool stuff from India... 

Probably staying in today since the weather is still nasty and I seem to have more of a cold. Sunday my friends are coming to visit, so that will be fun. 
Have a good weekend, ladies!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 36 Weeks Rachel!!!! :yipee: Only a week until term!! :shock:

Stacey...so excited to see your baby!! Please update us when you can!!

Jen, hope you feel better...boo to being sick!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey........... :coffee: 
I'm so anxious!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

*fingers crossed for Stacey* - what time was the scan?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know... but it's like 5 or 6 pm there now, isn't it? 
I get so impatient, but it's almost inevitable after appts we go out to eat or shopping or to visit the family or something... 
:coffee:


----------



## DrGomps

I know!! I am desperate to find out the news!!


----------



## sspencer99

hello ladies 
well i have a baby inside me lol and he is beautiful i cried throughout the whole thing 

well any nubs ????



ohhh and baby 13 weeks and 1 day :) not 12 weeks 6 days :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bubbbssss.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









bubb.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, Stacey, s/he's beautiful!!!!! 
:cry: 
I am sooooo happy for you!!!! What a gorgeous little face! 

I'm gonna say boy? The head is hard to tell... but what might be the nub (or maybe the leg?) looks like a boy nub. 
Plus the STC has three girls and two boys right now. So we need another boy to even the score. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

BTW, when are you going to start a pregnancy journal? :)


----------



## truthbtold

Stacey Im predicting girl!


----------



## sspencer99

im not jen i might carry on my ttc one 

ohh so mixed reviews lol im going on boy due to the long legs lol 
but geussing is fun x


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, I think boy...but there isn't a clear nub...I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! :yipee: Are you going to go all Facebook official now??? ANd yay for 13 weeks!! 2nd Tri!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Stace, so beautiful :) I'm gonna carry on the votes and say boy too, we need to even the STC score! It's such a beautiful moment isn't it, I remember mine like it was yesterday - baby's a LOT bigger now though, lol! xxx


----------



## sspencer99

no not going puplic on fb but and putting up private pics u will all be able to see but not all fb 
mo has not told all his friends yet so maybe after then


----------



## truthbtold

Thats what makes me think girl the lack of nub at 13 weeks. Most boys are pretty well angled by then but I guess we will see.


----------



## sspencer99

ohh i dont know maybe hes shy lol 
or maybe a girly whirly im soo sure im having a boy im boud to have a girl 
im happy with either x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Did I imagine things or did you change your ticker from pink to blue when you adjusted the date? :)
Idk... I really think it looks like a boy, the more I look at it... 
What's the thing that I thought was a nub? The other leg? I couldn't tell if it was a nub or maybe a knee? :rofl: Told you, I'm so bad at these! :blush:


----------



## DrGomps

its hard to tell because it isn't at the perfect angle..maybe its a boy part??? or maybe some cord or the other leg...still I think boy!! 

So happy all is going well!!


----------



## Traskey

Rachel, happy 36 weeks :wohoo:

Ysa, good luck with the hcg shot to bring on the witch for you.

Stacey, lovely scan pics, what a lovely baby.

Cass/Logan/Jen, how are you all feeling? 

Andrea, i'm loving the nursery pics in your journal. I'm sure she'll be here by November!


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-Happy 36 weeks.. :)

Stacey-so happy to see and hear your scan went so well.. yay for a baby.. :) I say a boy too.. :) Your finding out right.. 

Tracey-Im good thank you.. got paint for baby's room.. so hopefully start that soon.. 

and how are you?? Hope your all doing well..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

stacey, beautiful scan pic! My gut is saying boy, as soon as I looked at it, that's what I thought.. do you know when you'll have your next scan? can't wait to find out now! eek


----------



## sspencer99

My scan is in seven weeks yay I can't wait 
YAsa hows it goi g where are you in your cycle xx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh and Jen yes I changed from
Pink to blue just because I'm not a pink fan lol xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ysa - love your profile pic, you look so pretty :) xx


----------



## sspencer99

Sun_Flower said:


> Ysa - love your profile pic, you look so pretty :) xx

I agree lovely picture x


----------



## Traskey

Me three! You look lovely and very happy :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Me four! 

You know, I think it's funny about the tickers... I think if someone has pink tickers, I'm more likely to guess they're having a girl and if they have blue, boy... 
But my guess for Stacey is legitimate because I guessed when there was still one of each. :)


----------



## DrGomps

me five!! You look blooming Ysatis!!

Stacey...pink is awesome!! don't hate!! :haha:

So Jen...what do you think will happen with our 3 team yellowers???
I am not so sure what Sarah's having...Logan...I think boy...Jen...I hope girl...I will guess after your scan next week. 

And our november baby girls will start pouring in soon!! 1 week until Rachel's dot is term!! 

Cassie..was george late, early or on time??


----------



## sept10

Gorgeous scan pic stacey - can't believe how clear it is!!!! I can't tell boy or girl yet....maybe next scan...are you going to find out?? 

i'm thinking more and more i'm having a boy - will be a bit shocked if a little girl pops out!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and I thought I'd share my maternity photos for those of you who aren't on Facebook or don't follow my journal...super happy with how they came out..so glad she took my wretched stretchies out!! But since many of you have already seen them I will put it in a spoiler...



Spoiler
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9926edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9956edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9956edited3.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9926edited3.jpg


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9917edited-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0216edited-1.jpg


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0121-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0112edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0159edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0186edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0268edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0306edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0299edited-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0447edited.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0353-1.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0285.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0406edited-1.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_0272.jpg


----------



## sspencer99

sept10 said:


> Gorgeous scan pic stacey - can't believe how clear it is!!!! I can't tell boy or girl yet....maybe next scan...are you going to find out??
> 
> i'm thinking more and more i'm having a boy - will be a bit shocked if a little girl pops out!!!

Yes I'm planning on finding out as I want to know what to buy as I feel neutral stuff is soo limited although bubbas room is yellow 

X


----------



## Sun_Flower

DrGomps said:


> Oh and I thought I'd share my maternity photos for those of you who aren't on Facebook or don't follow my journal...super happy with how they came out..so glad she took my wretched stretchies out!! But since many of you have already seen them I will put it in a spoiler...

Andrea you actually have stretchies? I was sitting here getting all depressed at seeing yet another gorgeously flawless bump - must say I feel a bit better now, lol!


----------



## DrGomps

Sun_Flower said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I thought I'd share my maternity photos for those of you who aren't on Facebook or don't follow my journal...super happy with how they came out..so glad she took my wretched stretchies out!! But since many of you have already seen them I will put it in a spoiler...
> 
> Andrea you actually have stretchies? I was sitting here getting all depressed at seeing yet another gorgeously flawless bump - must say I feel a bit better now, lol!Click to expand...

Oh yeah Rachel. She photoshopped them out..you can see them in my weekly bump photos though...they are nasty!! Its worth it though...


----------



## DrGomps

here are the unedited photos so you can see the wreckage!! :( 

I have red ones on both sides...
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9919.jpg

and these wrinkly ones underneath the bump from her dropping. :(

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/IMG_9926.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol seriously, mine are like 4 times as bad as yours, and I've only gained around 28-30lb ish in my pregnancy :( you must just have awesome skin, mine is crap, lol. I totally agree with you though, SO worth it xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

PFFFT wreckage? are you joking? seriously hon, you look great. My stomach has been DECIMATED xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Sun_Flower said:


> PFFFT wreckage? are you joking? seriously hon, you look great. My stomach has been DECIMATED xxx

awe...:hugs: I am sure ours will fade...we will be too busy with our princesses to care!! :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies! :)

Stacey, im on my 3rd day of Provera, waiting on it to start AF! Cant wait to move onto the Clomid!

Andrea, your mat pics are gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## QueenVic

I'm baaaaaaaccccckkkkk :coffee:

Raych, happy 36 weeks !!

Ysa, good luck and I agree, lovely pic !

Stacey, aww love the scan pics and I also thought boy straight away !!

Andrea great pics! I'm dreading stretchies sure they're not far off !

Cass/Logan/Jen/Tracey/Sarah, how u all doing ?? :thumbup:


----------



## babydustcass

haha stacey! Cant believe that dream, not long until i will be having this princess though and haha if ya give me your mobile number ill get aston to give u a text when she is here PMSL!!! knowing him he wouldnt bother with texts and just calls in all the excitement!!! (and make your dream come true)
I love your CLEARRRR scan pictures, so beautiful!!! i am thinking a little boy?


Happy 36 weeks Rachel! i am 36 weeks tomorrow and just cant believe how fast its all coming around. I say it every week but seriously!!! lol

Andrea, hope you are well... you look so beautiful in your pregnancy photo shoot! Lovely and glowing... isnt your bump gorgeous too!! Growing soo well! I feel really weeny this time around. George was born at 39+6 but I went into labour 2 days before at 39+4... Sooo hope Macie doesnt keep me waiting

AFM- just got back from the Doll show, we have been out of the house since friday afternoon and I although I probably over did it this weekend, I had a really good time! So freaking tired and sore now though so thinking of treating myself in tomorrow for the total mum to be package at the spa for 1hr and 45mins of pure heaven! I feel like I have been horse riding all day, you know when your legs feel all bruised. We have to put everything away again tomorrow meh! But THEN... I can relax for a bit :D wahooo! The next job is to start decorating the down stairs, working from the bathroom through to the kitchen and into the front room. I cant wait to have a nice new house all ready for the baby


----------



## sept10

Ladies I am feeling massive - i'm thinking the sonographer missed something and i'm having twins!!! haha....heres my 26 week photo!!

notice how my tummy has turned a bright red!!! its positively glowing!!!
 



Attached Files:







Week c26.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sun_Flower

Soooo.... Andrea hasn't updated facebook, or her journal, or posted on here in 24 hours. People on her journal are starting to think something might be progressing... what do we think? Is Josephine putting in an appearance??


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
YAsa glad all os ok I can't wait for the clonus either speed things up a little x
Cass how funny I dreampt that my old boss went into labour that same nite too I'm just a weirdo i think
It
Says Andrea Posted sumthing 4 hrs ago on my fb but it's craP on my phone so I hope sooo 

So im going back to work after like 9 days off feels a little weird I don't wanna go in roll on mertinaty leave lol 
Ohhh also got my first baby bits yesterday just some vest and mitts Alain a pair of White linnen mertinaty trousers for £3 in H&M bargain 

Have a good day allll xxxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol she updated her journal on here a little while ago and stopped us all guessing - she was just having a relaxing day. Says something about our internet habits when we think that if someone hasn't been on B+B in a few hours there MUST be something serious going on, lol! xxx


----------



## sspencer99

lol thats soo true lol 

sarah forgot to add love the bump i could just squeese it lol 

so my old manager has gone into labour today its just toooooooo exciting xxx


----------



## DrGomps

welcome back Vicki...how are you feeling!! 

sarah...your bump is awesome!! Love it!!

Sorry to keep you all guessing yesterday...:haha: I will try and post on here as much as possible and I will text Logan...

Stacey...yay for shopping!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

hope your all doing well..

welcome back vicki..and yay for 28 weeks.. :)

Sarah lovely bump..
Afm-not much new in the side of pregnancy... got a new ceiling fan for the babys room..so will hopefully put that up this weed.. some night.. and tape for painting.


----------



## sspencer99

Viki welcome back :hugs: 

Andrea how are you feeling 
My old boss has been in labour since 3am it's now 7:30pm down here omfg 
Seeing sarhas bump has made me a bit bump crazy lol Jen and Logan how are yours doing ohhh vik to xx


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-for a lot of ppl labor lasts a long long time.. some are very lucky, like i was with my dd.. and for others they fail to progress and need c-sections..

haha bump envy i think i have it to.. lol my bump is tiny.. here was my 20+1 bump... lets see yours now stacey.. bet its getting bigger everyday.. for how tiny your are.. :flower: next bump pic at 24 weeks..
 



Attached Files:







1013111029.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmaryllisRed

lilrojo said:


> Stacey-for a lot of ppl labor lasts a long long time.. some are very lucky, like i was with my dd.. and for others they fail to progress and need c-sections..

:hi: 
Yup. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Aww I should have taken a pic today.. I'll try and remember tomorrow!

Logan you're so small ! Very cute bump tho :flower:

We just had our first hypno-birthing class tonight, interesting! It was 6.30-9pm though, zZzZzZz there's another 4 classes in the course, looking forward to them :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, happy 28 weeks, Vicki!! Yes, bump pic please!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, so here's my 22 week bump. Keep in mind it's after dinner. :)

Big enough to fit a four-year-old head!


----------



## sspencer99

Omg I'm sooo jelous I've not even popPed yet :( 
I've got a bit round but that's it I'm trying to convince people that I have a bumP lol 
Il post my latest tonite when I get home from work as I'm on the Phone doing my morning read 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## DrGomps

wow Jen, you've really popped!! :shock: Look at that bump!!

No news yet...:( had a bunch of tightenings that amounted to nothing. Come on Josephine!!

Yay Vicki for 3rd Trimester!!


----------



## babydustcass

Omg Andrea your baby is due in one week!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## AmaryllisRed

"8 days to go!" That can't be right!! You only just got your bfp like two months ago!! Wow... 
Stacey, you'll get a real bump soon enough! It'll probably show more if you wear maternity clothes? 
I feel like crap today. Been losing my temper with DH and the dog. Ended up sleeping on the couch last night because my request for a second pillow was denied. :grr: I had to take out the trash this morning and I was too late and the truck had already come. 
All the stress is just getting to me, between the accident and everything with dh and my brother's health and my dad's... I don't even have the stress capacity to think about the baby right now. I really want to curl up with a blanket and the remote and hibernate for a couple months. :(


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> "8 days to go!" That can't be right!! You only just got your bfp like two months ago!! Wow...
> Stacey, you'll get a real bump soon enough! It'll probably show more if you wear maternity clothes?
> I feel like crap today. Been losing my temper with DH and the dog. Ended up sleeping on the couch last night because my request for a second pillow was denied. :grr: I had to take out the trash this morning and I was too late and the truck had already come.
> All the stress is just getting to me, between the accident and everything with dh and my brother's health and my dad's... I don't even have the stress capacity to think about the baby right now. I really want to curl up with a blanket and the remote and hibernate for a couple months. :(

Awe...Jen...:hugs: Sorry you are having a rough go of it!! At times like these you really need to lean on DH...how dare he say you can't have more then one pillow!! :grr:


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* I felt like that some days Jen, right about in the middle when I lost my job and had to move house and leave all my friends and move across the country - it's crappy having to deal with extra stuff when you're pregnant, and there were so many days when I just wanted to stay under the duvet (and some days I actually DID) I have SO much respect for you dealing with it all plus having a little one already. 

As for me, I'm not having the most comfortable couple of weeks - finished my course of antibiotics for my tooth (having it extracted tomorrow) but as happens every time I EVER have antibiotics, I've now developed thrush (think you call it a yeast infection in the states?) which is SO itchy and uncomfortable and very annoying. I've got pessaries for it though so I'm just having to wait for it to subside, UGH. I do see the irony in the fact that I'm 36 weeks pregnant but the things making me uncomfortable have NOTHING to do with my pregnancy, lol. 

The only pregnancy symptom I seem to be dealing with at the minute is nesting - yesterday I cleaned the kitchen top to bottom (swept the floor, mopped the floor, emptied the bin, cleaned the surfaces, did the dishes + put them away, cleaned the sink), cleaned the bathroom top to bottom (swept the floor, mopped the floor, emptied the bin, cleaned the sink, bath, toilet, windows, tidied the toiletries) and FINALLY sorted the nursery (put away clothes, had a general tidy, packed my hospital bag and baby's nappy bag) and still wanted to do more, but I ran out of time. Still got the bug today but I'm running out of things to clean!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Jen.. look at your bump.. bump envy of you.. :) I feel tiny yet.. ugh and so sorry to hear how hard things are at the moment.. i agree with Andrea at times like this you need your dh.. hope you 2 can make up soon.. Hugs

Vicki-cant wait to see your 28 week bump.. time is going so fast.. yay for 3rd tri :)

Stacey-I agree with Jen maternity will make you pop more.. for some reason it does that.. :) and im sure your going to pop early your soooo tiny... :)

Andrea-well at least you know your body is working the right way to evict baby josie.. :) do you have an appt tom again..?

Ysa-Tracey-cassie-rach
Hope your all doing well..


----------



## sspencer99

thanx guys id love to pop but its just not happening lol 
i dont have any maternity tops :( but i will order some :) 

so here is my lill bump after a big meal lol 

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







week 13.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sspencer99

that pic looks bigger than i am lol xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

hi guys just made me a journal :)


----------



## babydustcass

so how is everyone this evening?

I am looking online for stuff as we are starting the decorating tomorrow!


----------



## DrGomps

Ouch, Rachel, sorry to hear about the thrush. 
Yay for nesting!! 

Jen, hope things are going better!! 

Stacey, what a cute bump!! Now stalking!!


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey-what a cute little bump.. :) almost 14 weeks already.. going by crazy fast... and yay for a journal.. now stalking too.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, love the little mini-bump!! 
Off to stalk... :)
Thanks for all the support, girls! :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all rachel you got thrush 
Soz I missed that I suffer recurrent thrush I know how you feel 
Drink lots of water and cranberry juice that will clear it up don't at breat or anything acidic 

Sooo I've been awake since 4am soo tired once I wake I don't go back to sleep :( 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Traskey

I'm loving all the bumps in here. Lovely :)

You all look fabulous.

Ysa, really hoping that clomid does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies :) just got back from having my legs waxed and then went to the dentist to have my tooth extracted. Woo. Not hurting yet but it's still numb. Really hoping it doesn't hurt too much. The things I put myself through even with labour looming in the next few weeks, lol. He had to really pull had to get it out too, OH was sitting in the chair next to me looking like he was going to pass out, lol. Not sure how well he's going to do when I'm in labour...


----------



## DrGomps

Sun_Flower said:


> Hey ladies :) just got back from having my legs waxed and then went to the dentist to have my tooth extracted. Woo. Not hurting yet but it's still numb. Really hoping it doesn't hurt too much. The things I put myself through even with labour looming in the next few weeks, lol. He had to really pull had to get it out too, OH was sitting in the chair next to me looking like he was going to pass out, lol. Not sure how well he's going to do when I'm in labour...

LOL...that doesn't bode well!! :haha: 

Have my Dr's appt this morning...hopefully I am dilated and maybe she will give me a sweep???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Rachel, that _doesn't_ bode well! 

Andrea, I'm thinking dilated thoughts for you! What time is your appt? 

Stacey, sorry you couldn't get back to sleep... :hugs: 

I'm dragging today... gonna need some more caffeine, I fear. Thinking about a trip to the mall to spend my hard-earned babysitting money and also to get in some exercise. But first I have to catch up on laundry. Woohoo. 

Happy 39 weeks, Gomps! 
Happy 22 weeks, Logan! We're in the neverending land of the papaya! 
Your one ticker says baby is viable now? I thought it wasn't until 24 weeks... ???


----------



## QueenVic

Hey Ladies,

Just took these pics quickly at the studio this morning :thumbup:

Raych ouch about the tooth !! I really need to go for a check up but I know there will be a few little holes to fill & it's sooooo expensive over here !!

Jen, Hope u are feeling a bit better today? :hugs:

Stace look at ur little bump! Don't worry u will pop soon, I have a client who only just has the tiniest belly at 19 weeks, so give it a while longer! :winkwink:

Andrea, I hope u got ur sweep !!! :happydance:

Everyone else hope you're doing well today :flower:

I had my 28wk antenatal urgh blood tests, stabbed in both arms! All seems fine, still measuring ahead with GP tho, 30cm today..
Then I met Steve & we ordered our pram in town, ahhhhhhh and now I'm going to choose the nursery furniture, whoop!
 



Attached Files:







28-29wks .jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5









28-29wks.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Vicki, you have the most perfect little bump! 
Woohoo for a pram and furniture!


----------



## sspencer99

hey all sooo im home early from work as i feel like shit not been a good day at all 
i will post in my journal 

vikki i love ur bump soooooo perfect xx


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki....LOVE your bump!! Awe, look at that baby grow!!

Stacey, sorry you are having a rough day...:hugs:

So...I had my Dr's appt this morning..she did an exam and I am 50% effaced, 2cms dilated and she gave me a sweep...OUCH!! (though so happy she did). She said baby wasn't engaged yet...:( But now am bleeding a lot...which I think is normal....but do you ladies know?? Fx'ed this gets something started...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy 39 weeks Andrea :) good news about the sweep, hopefully that starts something off. I think I read that a little bit of bleeding after a sweep is normal.

Vic, love the bump, so cute, and yay for ordering a pram and getting nursery furniture. The dentist is massively expensive here too but you get free dental care when you're pregnant and for a year after the baby is born so I'm getting myself sorted out now, lol. 

Hope everyone is doing good :) xxx


----------



## DrGomps

yay for free dental care!!


----------



## sspencer99

Traskey said:


> I'm loving all the bumps in here. Lovely :)
> 
> You all look fabulous.
> 
> Ysa, really hoping that clomid does the trick for you :hugs:

hey tracey how are you xx


----------



## sspencer99

yay for a sweep andrea soo exciting xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Happy 39 weeks andrea.. hoping any day now for you.. :)

Stacey-sorry your having a rough day.. will have to catch up in your journal..

Vicki-your bump is very cute for 28 weeks.. not big at all yet.. :)

yay for nursery furniture and all the fun preg. things.. :) so fun..

Ysa-hope your doing well hun.. miss you in here..

Tracey-hope your doing well as well.. 

Rachel-ooo ouch for that tooth but happy your getting things over with now while its free.. :)

AFM-22 weeks yay.. going to town today.. need milk and light bulbs.. crazy combo.. but oh well.. need to shower first.. lol been a bit lazy already this morning.. but gotta get my butt in gear.. tom its baking cupcakes, friday is pumpkin carving.. will try to share some pics lol, sunday is my nephews first bday party.. and of course monday is halloween.. so off trick or treating for the night..


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Girls :blush:

Ohmygod free dental care...I don't think we get that here ?! :wacko:

*HAPPY 22 WEEKS LOGAN !!!!!!!*

Also was just wondering.. pickle has been head down at every scan & antenatal check so far, what about everyone else ? I hope he doesn't decide to move at the last minute !!


----------



## sspencer99

vic you should get it hun in the uk all preggo get a card so they dont have to pay i got 1 a few weeks back xx


----------



## QueenVic

Is it to do with the nhs though because we don't have that in Jersey :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki...I think as long as they are head down by 35 weeks thats all that matters and they can still shift position, but I hope for your sake he doesn't.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vicky - yeah it's through the NHS :) xx


----------



## QueenVic

Ah that'll be why we don't have it then! Booooooooo :nope: xx

I can't believe babies are going to be born in the next few weeks !!!! I want all the details !!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, I can't believe it either!! The first babies of the STC are not far away!


----------



## DrGomps

hopefully just hours or day or two away!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Vick that sucks I can't wait to exploit my free nhs card lol 

Andrea you in labour yet ??? If not get a move on lol 

So ive got insomnia is it normal at this stage xxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, I always slept pretty well in my pregnancy until recently. And thats because of my wriggly strong daughter. But everyone is different and there is no "normal". Hope you get some sleep soon...

no labor here yet...someone predicted tomorrow as her date....and I have the freezer repair guys coming this morning..once they are done there are no more obligations....just have baby on the agenda...so come one Josie!! Someone suggested I wave a stuffed animal by my foof and see if that gets her wanting to come out!! I told her when she is trying to get comfortable in my tight womb that there is a lot more space for her to move and wiggle if she comes out!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I think they're just so snuggly in there, they don't mind the close quarters! 
With Thomas, I still say the reason he stayed in for 41 weeks and even then needed to be taken out by force was that he was just so comfy and happy in there and didn't want anything we had to offer. And that's why he was so grumpy for the first 6 months of his life, too! 
This baby... is very very very active. I'm thinking the conditions are going to get restrictive after a while and s/he is going to be ready to come out! Which isn't great, since we already have a plan for eviction... So we'll see how it goes. 

Stacey, I went through a phase where I was up to pee every night, but other than that I've slept pretty well. I think I'm just too tired not to. I still have issues with actually going to bed each night, though. I love my couch potato time too much. 

So today is my scan!!! :wohoo: About two more hours. I asked DH if he wanted to go and he said he would if he was up. But he just went to bed this morning, and he seemed to be in a lot of pain. So I think it's better if he sleeps. He has a dr's appt this afternoon and the dr told him not to take anything so he can see how he feels without. (Answer: pretty awful.) 
I want Thomas to come, so I have asked my mom to come and sit with him in the waiting room until it's time to see the baby. Of course, that way, she'll get to see Crumb, too. 
I can't wait!! 
I have to have a full bladder... I keep thinking I'll forget. I set an alarm for an hour before so I remember to start drinking and stop peeing. :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

Ugh...I bet she does like it in there...but then why is she clawing?? It feels so weird!! 

yay for scan!! Thats sweet that Thomas is going to come...:cloud9: can't wait to see the pic's!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Maybe she's swimming? :)


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Maybe she's swimming? :)

I don't think there is room for her to swim...


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Stacey-I agree with andrea.. there really isnt any normal with pregnancy.. hope you sleep well again soon..

Jen-yay for scan day.. cant wait to see crumb.. :)

AFM-not much happening.. gotta make my cupcakes today.. just 2 dozen so not bad.. and gonna try to clean up..


----------



## sspencer99

omg jen scan day yay cant wait to see ur bubba 

logan when is urs 

i agree but getting up two to three time a nite is killing me lol ive got tomorrow of so i can lay in bed and drift 

josie bee nice to mumma shes kept you safe an warm for 39 weeks 
now she wants to meet you stop getting comfy and come out lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

its gone quiet 

jen ????????

andrea?????????


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm here hon, bouncing away on my birthing ball trying to get little miss to engage, making a playlist on my ipod in case I can listen to it when I'm in labour


----------



## lilrojo

stacey i had my scan 2 weeks ago... :)


----------



## sspencer99

what ???? did i miss this did u put pics up ??????

rachel im sure u will be people have the radio on and stuff and bounce away i cant wait to to all this bouncing xx


----------



## babydustcass

i NEEEEED a bouncing ball :) off to argos tomorrow for a shower curtain rail so Ill pick one up there too!


----------



## babydustcass

cant believe we have 740 pages of chit chatter hehe


----------



## lilrojo

ha yeah stacey i put pics up.. not sure if you were around or not.. it was the 12th of october..

A few pics for you hun.. lol so you dont have to look back for them.. 

Profile pic, leg pic, arm pic, and last a pic of the foot & toes.. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1012111928.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 4









1012111928a.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









1012111929.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 2









1012111928b.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sspencer99

Morining all 

Logan how perfect I love the legs lol sooo long 

So I've had q better bites sleep yay xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning all :) I've got a Health Visitor coming out to see me in about half an hour - good job this nesting urge means my house is spotless most of the time, lol! Don't know what we'll talk about but I'll let you know after. Anyone got anything good planned for the weekend? Obviously Andrea's major plans are popping Josie out to see Oma, lol but anyone else? xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe no plans here. No money to do anything fun since DH has been off work for a week. It's a little scary. :(
Of course trick-or-treat is Monday, so we'll be doing that. :) I might dress up as Indiana Jones, too, just for fun. Here's a pic of the two of us as Indy.

Too bad one Indy is waaaaay fat! :rofl: If we do it, I'll have to make sure to give myself plenty of stubble. Nothing funnier than a prego lady with tons of (fake) facial hair! 
And if you didn't see it in my journal, here's the Elusive Crumb at 22w 4d: 

Logan, I wish I could compare our two scan pics again and say, hey, they look alike! But no. Silly Crumb could not be bothered having his/her picture taken.


----------



## DrGomps

Wow Jen you look so Preggo!!! And love the pic!! YOu guys are going to have fun!!

:hi: Crumb...I really have no idea what your having...my instinct kind of says boy but I really want it to be a girl!!

Rachel, happy 37 weeks!!

AFM..no baby...kind of depressed too as my due date buddy is in labor and so is another woman I chat with and I feel like I am being left behind. And its hard, but I feel so jealous. I WANT MY BABY!! :brat: Thinking of walking to the store and being pretty active to see if that can get things going. I don't want to say in my journal that I am jealous...because they read it and I am so happy for them...but I just can't help it. Feel like I will be pregnant forever. And these annoying BH keep me up at night but never amount to anything. :grr: sorry for the rant. just feel gutted and depressed today. :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I love preggo indy! Meeting with the health visitor went well today, although Ruby the kitten embarrassed me slightly - she's never seen a bald man before, and decided to sit on the chair behind the health visitor and bat at his head with her paws. He would be talking and she'd go *dab dab dab dab dab* :blush: I was SOOOOO embarrassed - I had to keep apologising, but he thought she was cute. Got lots of information about different baby topics, and I'll see him again when the baby's born :)


----------



## lilrojo

Awww so sorry andrea... josie will come.. i promise.. she is just a stubborn little girl.. :)

Thanks stacey..

Jen cute pic.. hi crumb :)

Rachel-happy full term :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, we'll have fun. I think I'll dress up just because it will be more fun for me. I wish DH could go, but I'm not even going to ask him. He might want to anyway, but he would be better off staying home and resting. 
Happy 37 weeks Raych!! 
Andrea, I think it's normal to feel jealous at this point. Although you could still have a ways to go. I know that's not what you want to hear, and I don't honestly think it will be much longer, but it is possible... 
Hehe I bet it feels like sort of like watching all your ttc buddies get their bfp's... except at least this time, you know the baby is coming... eventually... :coffee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, ladies-- since you have no thanks button currently... 

Haha Rachel, too funny about your kitty! I would've died laughing, probably right when he was talking about something super-serious like SIDS or something!


----------



## Sun_Flower

OK so this is going to be a bit TMI but if I can't talk about it here, where can I huh? Basically was just doing some laundry when I felt this kinda... gush of fluid. Went to the bathroom and my knickers are full of this weird creamy white stuff that doesn't smell of anything. Any ideas what this could be? I though plug/ show was supposed to be like, kinda snot like? The other thing I was thinking it might be is watery cm mixed with the remains of the pessaries I've been using to clear up my YI, but I've not really had any CM in ages so I'm very confused?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

could it be your waters?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm... 
I never had or noticed any plug loss, so can't comment there... although I've heard it is snot-like. Ew. 
When my water broke, it felt just like I had peed myself. A lot. I've heard not all women experience it this way, but I did. So probably not that. Which is good. 
Could have something to do with the YI and the pessaries. I know when I've got a YI and using monistat cream, it makes me have a LOT of discharge. (Let the TMI continue...) Like now, I just started my monistat last night and I am on my third pantyliner of the day. It's basically creamy-watery and doesn't smell. 
Also, sometimes I think I pee a little. :blush:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm thanks Jen, I think it must be something to do with that. I don't think it's my waters Ysa, PLUS if it were I think Andrea would murder me on the spot, TEE HEE!!


----------



## sspencer99

hey guys 

jen love lill bubs sooo cute :) 

rachel yay for some progression xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-I agree i think it has to do with the YI.. as i have loads of creamy white when i dealt with my YI as well.. used liners with the monistat.. blah.. and the plug is snot like.. mucous mixed with blood.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I was looking for a picture of the plug yesterday just out of curiosity, but I couldn't find one. Maybe I should be thankful. :)

Snow hitting the east this weekend... bleh... looks like we might be far enough west to escape, but still cold as butt here. :cold: And dark. It will be nice to change the clocks next week so it's a little less-dark in the morning. :thumbup: Then comes the fun of moving Thomas's bedtime so he doesn't wake up at 6 instead of 7. Ugh.


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, we are supposed to get snow too...

Rachel...it does sound like it could be related to the pessaries...and you AREN'T allowed to have your baby before me...:haha: J/K. At this point you could. I have lost snotty plug and then some clear bits with blood in it (from the sweep). The snotty bits was off white...but who knows...the waters should be a gush of fluid...

LOL...I am feeling better today...feel reassured that she will be here soon...more plug loss and some contractions/cramps...maybe Josie is waiting for her oma who is coming tomorrow.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:coffee: 
I want her to come today!!! :brat: 
Haha if I'm that anxious, I can't imagine how anxious _you_ are!!


----------



## babydustcass

I hope Josie doesnt keep you waiting too much longer Andrea! She is probably really snug up there and doesn't realise how even more awesome mummy cuddles are! lol

Just DTD, for the first time in weeks and honestly i feel like my foof is going to fall out. ooooouch


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. :( We haven't dtd in forever either... I would prob feel the same way if we did. Well, it's kind of convenient that I'm using the monistat right now, since DH is too sore for fooling around anyway. I can't even pat him on the shoulder without him wincing. :(


----------



## QueenVic

babydustcass said:


> Just DTD, for the first time in weeks and honestly i feel like my foof is going to fall out. ooooouch

CASS! I just nearly spit my horlicks out ! :rofl:


----------



## Sun_Flower

LOL OH and I DTD for the first time in ages last week, and ugh I was so uncomfortable during and after. Really didn't do much for me at all, but I felt a little less guilty about it having been so long since the last time we DTD, and OH seemed to enjoy himself, lol. Here's to some better sex once babies are here and we're all healed! xxx


----------



## DrGomps

here here to better :sex: 

DH won't touch me at the moment...we DTD on thursday...he says I am too pregnant!! But its weird my libido went into over drive once we hit term...

I miss being able to do it without a huge bump...


----------



## babydustcass

It just cannot be romantic in anyway, position or form lol it's so awkward and nit the same. Frustratingly, I cannot get 'there' and it leaves me feeling unfinished, sore and annoyed. On the plus side at least my cervix is seeing some action and hopefully the spermies will do it some good! But honestly, after it felt like I had the heaviest swollen vagina and a baby trying to come out my bum! Serious pressure, totally unpleasant Lmao! All is well bow after a legs up and rest.
How is everyone tonight? I've been having a clay play, trying to sculpt a baby head from super sculpey, Tis going ok if I don't say so myself :)

When's our next apps? I don't have one until just under 2 weeks time at 38+ 4. Wouldn't it be nice if I didn't make it till then lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The last couple times we tried, I held myself back from enjoying it, in case I would go into preterm labor or something. Maybe we'll get back into it once I'm nearer the end and that doesn't matter so much. 
Cassie, it's pretty late there, isn't it? Glad you're feeling better now-- sounds ouchy. :(
I don't have another appt until Dec 8, at 28 + 4. But my glucose test will be Nov 12, or near there if they won't do it on a Saturday, at 24 + 6. Then I'll have my Rhogam shot sometime in December, too. 
Seems kind of crazy that there's going to be so little going on, baby-wise, but maybe that will make it go faster... Probably only one more appt between now and Christmas! Wow!


----------



## lilrojo

I have my next app November 9th.. 24 week checkup.. then december 8th for my 28 week and glucose.. and rhogam.. :) 

went shopping today.. and did my nephew's bday gifts.. so thats all done and ready for the party tomorrow.. been so busy.. was a bit worried today as i had some contractions.. started in my back and wrapped to my front.. drank a ton of water and they stopped.. so gonna rest and stay hydrated.. no preterm labor here.. def not yet.. 

Have a good night all


----------



## Sun_Flower

My next appointment is this Tuesday (or Wednesday, I forget... I shall have to check) which is my 38 Week - the midwife is coming out to the house for that one, not sure what she'll do... I guess she can measure me and stuff on my sofa? I know we're going through the birth plan and stuff too. I was thinking 38 weeks is a bit late to make your birth plan but then I guess most first timers don't go into labour until a lot later than that.

I'm starting to get excited for Christmas now. I mean I know I have this MASSIVE life event to get through first, but it's my favourite time of year and usually by now I'm totally excited anyway lol!


----------



## Traskey

Vicki, happy 29 weeks today!!

Come on Josephine. I'm still thinking you're going to be an October baby but you're cutting it a bit fine ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 29 weeks, Vicki!! 

Logan, I didn't realize we both have appts on Dec 8. Yay!! You know, it's interesting, since we're only 3 days apart, that we don't have everything _scheduled_ 3 days apart. Just an example of how every pregnancy is different and every dr is different, I guess. 
I had some contractions many many weeks ago but they were very mild and went away when I drank some water. Guess they're just a little reminder to stay hydrated. :)

Rachel, I'm curious to hear how the appt goes at your house... Maybe it really is mostly _talking_, about the birth plan and whatnot. I wouldn't want anyone doing medical procedures on my couch!! :haha: 
This is going to be your best Christmas EVER! And then next year will be even better, 'cause Dot will be a year old and she will be soooo excited, even though she won't understand much. And then every year after that, it keeps getting better!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So... Andrea hasn't posted in about 14 hours... 
Think she's just having a lie in or is something happening??


----------



## Sun_Flower

She's just updated her facebook so I don't think anything's happening. She's probably getting ready for her mum to arrive :)

I'm off to my grandparent's house for Sunday lunch - have a very active wriggly baby today, think she's looking forward to yummy food too. Think I'm going to spend some more time on my ball this evening, try and shift her down a bit!

Hope everyone's having a great weekend :) xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. Darn you facebook! 
Enjoy your lunch! 
I actually sort of just had lunch, too, even though it's only 9:30... what? I was hungry! :)


----------



## sspencer99

Ohhhh rach maybe that's a sign Hun the day before my cousins baby came he was extra active more than normal 

Andrea gl and hope ur mum comming will put you at ease 

Not much going on with me today having dinner at my cousins today errrmmm yummy 

Xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

no baby here...:grr:

Happy 23 Weeks Jen and 29 Weeks Vicki!!

My next appt is my due date appt on wednesday...praying I don't need it. 

had a fair amount of contractions last night that kept me up but then they stopped...

DTD this morning...had some contractions after but they stopped...think she is waiting for her oma to make her appearance...


----------



## DrGomps

oh and Logan...glad the contractions stopped...stay put little peanut!! Ladies...stay hydrated!!!


----------



## lilrojo

So yeah.. my appt is the 7th of december.. not the 8th.. not sure why i put the 8th.. pregnancy brain lol.. so a day before yours jen..

Josephine hope you come soon, we all want to see you.. and andrea gave me her number so when things start to happen i can update.. :) hopefully as soon as oma arrives.. :)

Happy 23 weeks Jen and 29 weeks vicki.. hope your both well..

No more contractions here after drinking a boat load of water.. so yay and resting lol..

Think peanut has gone through another growth spurt as i look alot bigger... will have to update the bump shot in my journal sometime.. :)

Have a good day all.. I have my nephews 1st bday party today.. :)


----------



## Traskey

Oh Jen, so sorry :blush:


Happy 23 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, ladies! 
Andrea, what time is Oma scheduled to arrive? 
Logan, no kidding about the pregnancy brain. I do so many things all day long... Actually right before Thomas turned 4, someone asked me how old he was and I said 2! :dohh: 
Today I tried to get out of the car with the keys still in the ignition. When DH was in the hospital they had doors with the button on the wall you have to press to get out, and I walked right up to the doors... waiting... why aren't they opening? :dohh: One of the hospital workers had to press the button for me. 
Those are just the examples I can recall right now. But things like that happen to me ALL day EVERY day. I don't know where my brain went, but I'd like it back! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Feeling really uncomfortable this evening - tummy is really tight, I feel like my entire bump has just expanded massively and every little wriggle Dot does is making me feel sore. Bouncing on my ball to try and get a bit more comfortable. Think I'm going to have an early night as I'm really tired too!

Come on Josephine, Mummy and Oma want to meet you!


----------



## DrGomps

Sun_Flower said:


> Feeling really uncomfortable this evening - tummy is really tight, I feel like my entire bump has just expanded massively and every little wriggle Dot does is making me feel sore. Bouncing on my ball to try and get a bit more comfortable. Think I'm going to have an early night as I'm really tired too!
> 
> Come on Josephine, Mummy and Oma want to meet you!

I have been so sore lately...with all the BH and her movements...these last few weeks are so hard. Going to pick up my mom in an hour!! Maybe a bumpy car ride will do the trick??


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was discussing this with Cassie the other day - I have no idea if I've even ever had any braxton hicks. Sometimes my bump goes tight but I've always thought it's just baby stretching... so no clue if anything's progressed at all. Knowing my luck Eden is going to be in residence until I'm like, 41 weeks +


----------



## sspencer99

Happy 23 weeks Jen 
And 
Happy 29 weeks Vick 

I always forget till it's to late 

Glad the contractions have stopped Logan can't wait to see ur bigger bump 

Mine is still tiny I keep shoeing everyone that will look and they allcsay the same 
Where is it? Lol xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, maybe you haven't had any BH... I didn't have any with DS. Actually, they say most women have them but some just can't feel them. :shrug: 
You very well may go past 40 weeks with it being your first... when will they induce you? 

Stacey, I think your bump is little and cute! It will be massive before you know it! I didn't show until about 5 months with #1. I can't believe for how huge I am this time, last time at this point I was only just outgrowing regular pants!


----------



## QueenVic

*happy 23 weeks jen !!!!!*


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. I know Jen.. I wasnt showing till well into five months with my dd.. so give it a while longer Stacey but i think you will pop sooner cuz how tiny you are.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all soo the insomnia is back why does it only happen during the week when I have work :( 

Thanx guys I know il Pop soon enough lol 

Enjoy your day ladies 

I feel a baby being born today xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I haven't got a clue Jen - they've not mentioned induction at all to me yet. They don't talk about induction until way after your due date unless there are complications, so I don't think I'll be being induced until at least 41 weeks, which is a whole month away!


----------



## QueenVic

Oh my lord look at this girls..!

*OCT 2010 & OCT 2011 *
 



Attached Files:







OCT 2010.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 8









29weeks OCT 2011.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sspencer99

Wow Vick what a growth spurt that was love it xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Vic, so worth it though, right? I don't even want to LOOK at old pictures of me! 18 days till my due date - had no signs whatsoever so I BET I'm still preggo at the end of November!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Rachel, I hope it's not another month yet! 
Vicki-- awwww look at that belly!! You know, you still look in shape-- just in shape and pregnant. I think you'll have an easy time of losing any extra weight you might put on-- although tbh it looks like you're all baby! :)
Stacey, too bad about the insomnia. :( Hopefully it gets better soon.


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki Fab bump!!

Stacey&#8230;I hope your right about a baby being born today&#8230;or at least someone laboring today!! :haha:


----------



## sspencer99

ohh andrea i really thought u were in labour lol 

how are you feeling today hun???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm... I was trying to find out how many babies are born in the world every day, but the numbers range from 216,000 to 490,000... 
Stupid internet. 
Anyway, my point was, I wonder how many BnB babies are born every day.


----------



## truthbtold

Hey Ladies, dropping in to check on Andrea's progress. And day now how exciting.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, 30 weeks tomorrow!!! How are you feeling??


----------



## truthbtold

I am ready to get this show on the road lol. I am counting down the weeks, 8 more weeks at work, 6 more weeks until my cerclage comes out. The third trimester is already taking its toll on me so keep enjoying the 2nd tri.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope your all well... Happy Halloween to you all.. if you celebrate or not.. 

Im excited to take my dd out trick or treating tonight.. she is going as a fairy and is quite excited herself.. last busy day for while so that will be nice.. my body is getting tired from all the extra things i have had to do..

Ericka-happy 30 weeks for tomorrow.. :) cant believe how fast its going..

Stacey-hope the insomnia goes away again soon..

Vicki-you look fab.. and i agree with jen you will lose it pretty easily i think..

Andrea-hoping its tomorrow for you.. thats my prediction.. 

Rachel-wow only 18 more days.. seems like nothing..

AFM-ready to go and have fun tonight.. then go back to resting a bit more.. cant believe im about 23 weeks.. can this pregnancy be flying any faster.. seriously..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Evening ladies :) spent a nice afternoon window shopping with my Mum, had lunch in a little cafe - hot chocolate and a cream cake yum yum yum. Got tired REALLY quickly though - was only out walking around for two hours and I started to ache and feel completely exhausted. Came home and slept, and now I've woken up feeling absolutely god awful. Feel almost like I'm getting the flu - achey all over, tired, generally run down. My bump feels really tight again this afternoon and I'm just generally feeling fed up. Jumped in OH's bath this morning just to relax after an uncomfortable night, but I think I'm going to have another one to myself tonight - they seem to be the only thing that make me feel a little less uncomfortable these days. Dreading my water bill when it comes in! REALLY trying not to turn into one of those grumpy heavily pregnant women who moan all the time but it's really difficult when pregnancy makes our bodies feel like this! xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... slow day... 

Sorry you feel so rubbish, Raych. Not too much longer!! You're getting to the part of pregnancy that you have to _forget_ in order to want additional children. :)

So... where is everyone? It's like a weekend around here!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning guys so this is it for andrea I think yay 

I've been a bit shitty yesterday will update in blog later woke up at 5:30 am still awake now sucks big time 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Was wondering if i could join you. I seem to talk to most of you in journals anyway ^^ bit late to the party but I'll try catch up on 700 pages:rofl:

X


----------



## Sun_Flower

*waves* Hey Cran, I'd be careful before you decide to join us, we're all mad in here you know *crazy laugh*


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: Cran!! 

Ericka...how have you been??

Rachel...I feel your pain..the end is so hard...

heading over to L&D...will most likely get discharged...but I had another gush of fluid last night...think I might have a slow leak...as its happened twice now...will update myself or have someone else update...wish me luck


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cran!! 7500 posts should take no time at all... get crackin'... When you're done reading, there will be a quiz... Don't worry, we'll let you in as long as you pass with a 95% or higher. No sweat. :winkwink: 

Andreaaaaaaaaa.... I hope you're at the hospital right now, pushing that baby out!! I can't wait to see her beautiful face! 

Stacey-- so sorry you've been having a rough few days... will catch up in your journal. 

AFM-- DH goes back to work this afternoon. I'm a little worried about it, but I think he'll be okay. It's gonna stink having only one vehicle for awhile, though. I hate to miss choir practice on Wed nights, and my brother and I had tickets to a concert next week that we may not be able to go to now. :(


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Cran,

Can you update us from your phone Andrea...fxd this is it!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod what did I miss !

*GOOD LUCK ANDREA !!!* FX'd


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea just posted to her journal she's being admitted for an induction!!! 

Said she has an IV so it's hard to type and she will have DH text Logan. 

Woohoo!!!!!!!! 

(Just trying to spread the word for those of you who don't read her journal.) :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Welcome Cran!

OMG, I'm so excited for Andrea!! Woohooooo!! Going to go stalk her journal for the rest of the day! :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

So exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just updating you ladies on what's going on.. I've been MIA again.. So I've been spotting for 3 days, just waiting for AF to make her full blown appearance.. I was supposed to get BW done on CD3, but I called the DR and told her it's just been spotting really and she said to wait 1 more day to get the BW.. I'm calling the hospital to schedule my HSG for Thursday & then picking up some Clomid on Thursday too. excited for this cycle! FXed


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wonder why it's still just spotting... Yay for HSG and clomid!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed for a great cycle this time Ysa! 

Oh my god I can't believe the first STC baby is actually in the process of being born right now. We're all like nervous aunties waiting for news!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just got off of the phone with the hospital, since insurance doesn't cover the HSG I have to pay out of pocket.. Guess how much it is............................................................................................ $4,000!!!! :shock: :nope: Calling my DR now to see if I can get the Clomid without the HSG, I've been pregnant twice before, so I don't think my tubes are blocked anyway.. :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

WOAH $4000!?!?!

That's insane. Surely you should be able to just have the Clomid, going on your past pregnancies... can your doctor make that decision and get you started on it or does someone else have to agree to it?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Holy crap. 

That's insane. 
I was about two steps away from an hsg when I got my bfp... but they were going to do an u/s first to see if my tubes were blocked... I doubt that's cheaper, and like you said, I doubt your tubes are blocked anyway since you had the two mc's... but I just wonder why they didn't want to do an u/s first just to SEE. Huh. 

Anyway, like you said, your tubes probably aren't blocked unless it like JUST happened. Hopefully they can give you the clomid anyway. :hugs: 

Haha we _are_ like nervous aunties!! I picture us all huddled at our computer screens much the same way as families gathered around the TV to watch the moon landing!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, I do feel like an auntie! We're all like family, and Josie is our little niece about to be born! So exciting!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, this auntie has to run off to the library... so hopefully there will be an update when I get back? 
I'm guessing once you're induced there is a WIDE range of time when the baby can be born after that... So if they just induced what, like an hour ago? Or made the _decision_ to, anyway... It'll probably be another two hours at least?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, Josie might end up being born on her original DD.. it would be neat if she was born on 11/1/11 though :)


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa thats insane. I hope your bfp happens soon. 

Last time I was induced it took 24 hours oh I hope it doesnt take that long for Andrea.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What was her original due date? Tomorrow? Hopefully since it's so early in the day, she'll be out before midnight. And Andrea's been doing all the bouncing and the RLT and all that stuff, so that definitely works in her favor. :thumbup: 
Plus all the STC is rooting for her. That's gotta count for a lot. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Heh. When I was induced it took two days and I _still_ ended up with a c-section. 
But I don't think that's the norm. :)
And Andrea's already dilated some, too, and had contractions on her own. So I think she's off to a good start.


----------



## QueenVic

I am *SO* excited !!! :yipee:

Does anyone know why they are inducing her though?

Ysa that is insane !! Hope u can get the clomid without paying all that out !


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

sorry i have been busy.. no new updates yet.. besides her waters had broke and she was being induced.. will let you all know if and when the next one is.. today is a good day to be born.. :)

Ysa-thats quite a big amount just for that.. hmm hope you can get the clomid without it..

Andrea-if your reading good luck today hun.. and send me an update when you can..

I believe she was being induced due to her waters breaking.. they only really let you go 24 hrs with your waters broke at least thats how it is here..


----------



## truthbtold

Yep water breaking is grounds for induction.


----------



## Sun_Flower

They induced her because her waters broke but she didn't go into established labour - they only give you 24 hours for labour to get going before they induce you, and they will often give you antibiotics through your hand so that baby is covered against infection :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

AFM - Just had my 38 week antenatal visit at home. Was really productive, got my birth plan sorted and everything. I DID have antenatal checks, so I got to hear baby's heartbeat and I lay on the sofa and she checked baby's position etc. Good news is she's head down and engaged, which we like :D Apparently she's 'not going to be a small baby' - don't know if that's a polite way of saying WOAH YOU'RE GONNA DELIVER A HIPPO, but hey ho as long as she's healthy!

Spoke about having a water birth and she said that's fine, discussed only having gas and air in the pool and I said I'm going to try my best! If you have a water birth you have an unassisted third stage where you deliver the placenta naturally and they don't clamp or cut the cord until it's delivered - that was a nice surprise actually because I know Andrea had mentioned the benefits of delayed clamping, and it looks like if I DO give birth in the water I'll get that anyway! Other than that it's just a waiting game now - my next appointment is at 40 weeks if I get that far, and then at that appointment they'll make ANOTHER appointment and offer me a sweep at 41 weeks. If that doesn't work, they'll schedule induction for 42 weeks. REALLY hope it doesn't take that long, I want a November baby not a December one!! lol. If I have to stay pregnant for another 5 weeks I think I'll go insane!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm sure it won't be another 5 weeks!!! Sounds like an excellent plan. Haha "not a small baby"... I wonder what that means... Depends on what you think of as a small baby, I guess... 
If nothing else, hopefully the sweep at 41 weeks will get things going. :)


----------



## lilrojo

No kidding what is that lol.. not a small baby... is that 8lbs.. or what.. 

and welcome to the group Cran.. sorry forgot to say that earlier..


----------



## cranberry987

Ok I read 4 pages, thats enough!

Floridagirl, hope you enjoy the clomid :) its SO fun, but does do the trick for a lot of ppl. I think if youre prepared for a bit of crazy it can be less stressful. But 4k for an hsg?! thats mental. its a bit of dye up your foof and an u/s or xray or something. could you haggle? :rofl: or barter something in exchange for it. 

sunflower, exciting about baby being all in position and being good to go for a water birth. Ive got my pool ready and waiting here, takes about 2 mins to blow up but probably 5 hrs to fill!

v exciting that DrG is having her baby, would be great if she had it today, but also if she has it tmw on her actual EDD then she'd be like the only woman in history to birth on the date!

Ive been out to lunch with the women from my NCT class today, big load of cheese salad and cake, mmm. and got home to my cosleeper cot in the back garden. Had to fight it to get it set up with a lot of huffing and puffing but I managed it in the end! Having a bit of a sit down now tho :haha: hard work.


----------



## QueenVic

Ah ok thanks raych I thought that's what it must be - is that unusual? For waters to break and not go into established labour?

We start our antenatal classes next week.... had hypnobirthing again last night, really enjoying it ! Would be great it if it helps ! :thumbup:

AFM - Washing the first lot of baby things at the mo, just the stuff that is going in my hospital bag ! Think I will feel a bit more relaxed once thats done, 'just incase' .. 
Can't wait to do the nursery.. need to paint & put flooring down before we put all the furniture together hopefully we can get it sorted soon :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Vic it sounds like you have a lot of energy please pass some to me. My crib isnt up, I havent washed a thing, I havent did much shopping. Im so tired all the time


----------



## Traskey

Rachael, are we taking bets yet on date and weight for baby yet? Hmm, wonder what she means by not a small baby? 8.5lbs?

:wohoo: for Andrea being in labour. Does it count as labour yet? Hope she gets her 1-11-11 date or 11-1-11 for you guys.


----------



## sspencer99

Wow busy busy in here today 

Hi cran and welcome 

Yike yAsa I hope u can just get the clomid I can't see why he would say no keep us posted on what's said 

Rachel I'm going for the water birth I can't beleive it u and n cass next to go through all this excitment xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ysa, i've just caught up and saw you've got to pay $4000 for the HSG! That's crazy, as like you've said you've been pregnant twice before so the eggs must be getting through.

:hug:


----------



## QueenVic

lol Ericka I think I'm making up for the first 4-5 months where I felt dreadful !

I can't wait to hear how the water birth goes raych I'm thinking about it too :thumbup:


----------



## QueenVic

Oh god I'm never going to sleep until Andrea has Josie.... will have to take the laptop to bed !!!


----------



## DrGomps

Hi ladies. 

Ysatis, that's nuts about the hsg. Sheesh. It's not like you are asking for IVF!! Hopefully you can still get clomid. 

Yay Rachel for Eden being engaged!! Definitely think she will be a November baby. 
The water birth sounds nice. 

Cran, take it easy with all new furniture. Can't wait to see pics. Is it on your flicker??

Vicki, sounds like your nesting. 

AFM, slowly progressing. They don't want to do too many vaginal checks to reduce the chance of infection. So won't know for sure for awhile. 
Contractions 3-5 minutes apart. Hope we can have a 11-1-11 baby. But only 8 more hours for that. She will likely come on her due date!


----------



## truthbtold

Awww how far dilated are you? I should be and induction queen and they can take time.


----------



## cranberry987

Excellent news :) Good work

The cosleeper is packed away now, its a fold up thingy so quite useful, can turn into a travel cot too. pic

No pic on my flikr of cosleeper,but there is one of a snowsuit with ears on! (even has ears on the gloves!) https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/6303269130/ also a pic of my super freakshow bellybutton now, excuse the hairy tummy, seem to be turning into a man now im pregnant.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

BW scheduled for tomorrow morning, picking up Clomid tomorrow and starting it Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

great news, what dose and cd are you taking it on?


----------



## babydustcass

wahooooooooooooooooo ANDREA!! Our first STC baby is coming :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How exciting!! keep us updated hunny, you can do it!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cran, not sure what dosage she's starting me on, I'm assuming 50mg, but it'll be cd5-9 :)


----------



## cranberry987

Exciting :)


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck with clomid Ysa.


----------



## Traskey

That's great news about the clomid Ysa. Hope it gives you the boost you need :)

I shall do a quick check in the morning before work to see the news. All the best Andrea xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for clomid, Ysa!! 

Any news on Josie? I half-expected to come on and see her birth announcement! I may be taking the computer to bed as well! 

Helen, I'll have to go check out your hairy belly and amazing belly button. I've got quite a bit going on in that area myself. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea is 6cm dilated now :happydance:

Picked up my Clomid :D


----------



## lilrojo

Just to update you all.. Andrea is now fully dialated.. and going to be pushing soon.. yay baby josie.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Wahoooooo


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Hey cass how are you??? 
Happy full term lol

YAsa yay for the clomid 
And I'm guessing Andrea is holding bubba as I type :) 

Soo I've been up since 5 this morning not in the best of moods nose is blocked and swollen but tired the heating of yesterday and only woke up once for Loo and noo sneezing till just now typical lol 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## Traskey

Aww Stacey, sounds like you are getting a cold, the same as me.

:hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Andrea on the happy and safe arrival of Josephine!!!!!!

Ran on before work and saw that she's here :wohoo:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

8lb 8oz! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Traskey

Logan, happy 23 weeks :wohoo:


----------



## babydustcass

awww I am sooo happy for Andrea and her hubby, she said she had a hard delivery so no doubt she is having a well earnt rest. I was awake at like 4am GMT and decided to check in on them to see if there was any news. Bless chunky Josie, born on her due date!!! amazing!

AFM, we had to drive to my business partners yesterday evening as I am now on maternity leave and she needs all the stock. Was an uncomfortable journey and I was having BH all the way there and back, they stopped once I got into bed though. Hoping baby will stay put for now as I really need to get this front room decorated and everything ready. I still feel so unprepared, I have a washing and iron pile I want to work through before shes here, have to wash some more of her clothes too and iron those. And I want to have a massive clean out as i doubt we will have time to do the pre Christmas clean after baby is born. It would be nice to get some proper rest before she arrives too lol a couple of days to do things by myself and make a start on the xmas shopping :D

geeze i do have a lot to do!

best get ready and start my day! will keep checking in to see if there are any new updates from Andrea.

Hope everyone is ok and has a nice day x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Said this on her journal but CONGRATULATIONS ANDREA!!!! Hope she's having a good rest and (not so) little Josie is doing well. Can't wait to see pictures! xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

I think they threated a c section sometimes to make the woman go the extra mile iykwim, if heartrate and all that are fine ofc, sneaky plan ^^


----------



## FloridaGirl21

went ahead & took my first Clomid, don't see the point in waiting another day :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

One day probably won't make much difference but there is a difference between taking it cd2 and cd5. Apparently it's important to take it the same time every day too, they sometimes dont tell you that. Hope it treats you well :)


----------



## QueenVic

Awww I am SO pleased for Andrea, it actually makes it sink in... eek !!

Can't wait to hear all the details and how she's feeling etc..

Wat a great day :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

She looks so well! For someone who's had a hard delivery. The pics are just beautiful, both of them are gorgeous.

Hope she's getting some well earned rest. Our first ST crew baby. 

Cass, glad you are on maternity leave now. Hope the bh don't get too uncomfortable.

Ysa, well done on the first clomid.

:hi: Cran! Nice to see you in here :D


----------



## Traskey

Vikki, when are you going on maternity leave? Christmas?


----------



## QueenVic

My last day is Sat 3rd Dec !

Thats when the new trainers start who are covering me, so not long to go :happydance:

I wanna see Andreas pics !!! :cry:


----------



## truthbtold

Vic I am training my cover now and she is really irking my nerves, I dont know if she is mentally impaired or just pretending. She has worked here for a while doing a different assignment, no one likes her and now I can see why..such a pain in the butt. And poor me I dont go on leave until 12/16 or 12/23 depending on when my cerclage comes out. 

I have another friend here who is in labor and now im getting all excited about delivery just a few more weeks to go. 

Ysa, I hope this is it for you! How many mg are you taking sorry if you mention it already. I am terrible at reading back more than two pages lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ericka, i'm on 50mg :D


----------



## QueenVic

Ericka ur not the only one !

These guys have been a pain in the bum!! They are shadowing me soon and I am really not looking forward to that :wacko:

I can't believe how quick time is going now.. January will be here before we know it ! Hope I get a chance to get the house finished (we are decorating at the mo) and everything totally prepared !


----------



## truthbtold

Thats good Ysa, have you lurked in the clomid group? 

Vic, I think this was my motivation to get off my butt and get prepared.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i have lurked & just introduced myself.. I find that a lot of threads are clichy though, so I'll probably just keep lurking..


----------



## truthbtold

lol members only groups thats so funny, but I know what you mean thats why I dont join many groups especially when its so many people that I cant keep track of whats going on with who lol.


----------



## lilrojo

congrats andrea... So happy little josie is here..


----------



## cranberry987

I found the clomid club quite useful tbh but ofc it always depends on whos on there at the time. 

must be annoying having to train your replacement. I think Im going on mat leave around the 8th Dec, was hoping to work a bit longer but was gonna work from home and the works not turned up. 39 weeks seems sensible tho, esp as i predict i will give birth on the 10th! :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

In the past I have worked up until i went into labor since the hospital is 4 blocks from my job but 40 minutes from my house. But this time my cerclage has me scared I plan to stay home as soon as it comes out.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Ericka, makes sense about the cerclage, though. I would probably do the same. 

Haha Andrea having her baby has been a bit of a kick in the rear for some of the rest of us, huh? Yes, ladies, some of you are going to be having babies VERY soon!! 
I'm not at all prepared... mentally and emotionally yes, but I have NO baby stuff yet! 

It's kind of sad how clique-ish this place can be sometimes... I know I try to be friendly to everyone... but I have to say that I am obviously more comfortable chatting with you all and a few others... but that's bound to happen since we've all "known" each other for close to a year now! :shrug: 

I will have no replacement to train... I suppose I will "work" right up until delivery... and go back to work immediately after... 
Actually, I suppose DH and DS will have to get on by themselves for a couple days until Crumb and I are released from the hospital... I haven't really thought about that... How is DH going to work and take care of DS at the same time? Maybe grandma?


----------



## truthbtold

Jen are you having a c-section or vbac (Ithink I remember you saying you had a c section with your ds). Grandma will come in handy if you get a c-section otherwise you can just be like me and hope you go into labor on the weekend lol.


----------



## cranberry987

I'm remembering that it might still be another 9+wks. I went to a music festival 10w ago and that seems like ages ago. So trying not to go too mental and omg it's soon because it might not be. 

Just got some bf bras, bravado seamless. They're lush and not gross flesh coloured like the others I've seen!! Come in s m l and stretch when you grow. Mmm. Boobs comfy.


----------



## Traskey

Well it won't be long before we have lots of stc babies in here. Hopefully a couple of bfps too. 

We need pics though ladies :D


----------



## cranberry987

Traskey, I'm storing up my pma for your next cycle. Then will unleash it in a super powered blast! Thinking some kind of power rangers light in the sky might be needed too.


----------



## Traskey

:rofl: Cran, i'll take that. Oh and a search light for DH :spermy: to find the way. Or if we're talking the ICSI next month then a great big poofy mattress for the 2 embies i'm going to put back in there this time. I mean short of Starbucks red cups and a giant galaxy bar in my damn uterus it was supposedly all perfect! Although I shall be grilling them next Wednesday on the works. PCOS, my egg quality, DH :spermy: Why did it need to be ICSI? I need some damn answers but I bet I just get you were unlucky or your eggs were too old :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Grrr after 24 cycles, you deserve some answers! 

Cran, you don't like flesh-colored? Whenever I wear a flesh-colored bra, especially if it's padded, I feel like Mrs Doubtfire in the bodysuit! :rofl: But I have started to like them for their versatility-- they really don't show through anything! 

Ericka, I'm having a c-section. In a way, it won't be that much different from last time, once I come home. DS is old enough to understand if I can't run around and play with him or anything... Probably won't be doing much of that the last few weeks of pregnancy anyway. And Crumb won't understand, of course, but I took care of a newborn with a c-section basically on my own before. So I can do that again. 
The worst part will be that DH won't understand that I can't run around and take care of HIM. Everyone knows grown men are the biggest babies of all. :roll:


----------



## cranberry987

You're allowed to wear flesh coloured bras, they are v practical. But no one could pretend they were sexy hehe. I agree with the mrs doubtfire thing

I think with the icsi they'll probably just say bad luck/we don't know. Everything went perfect or so it seemed :(


----------



## truthbtold

Your not lying about that Jen I hate when my husband gets a cold he is a huge baby.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

just put up some pics of Josie in Andrea's journal for those who don't follow her FB xx


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Ysa I just commented ! So amazing... :baby:

Cran I have some of the bravado ones aswell they seem really comfy !

I so hope the rest of the ladies get their bfps soon, u really deserve them :winkwink:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Yay yAsa for getting ur clomid fxd x

So I've beat my record 4am I was up 
And to get up to my cat havin a poop on my sofa not a happy bunny no cats aloud to stay in now over nite I've been to soft and that's what I get poop on my sofa 

Well have a good day all bet Andrea can't put her lill girl down and I don't blame her 

Xxxxx


----------



## babydustcass

Morning all 
Argh Stacey sorry your cat shat on your sofa, nice way to repay you eh? I am allergic to cats and just about any animal out there lol so we shouldn't have the pleasures of wakin uP to cat crap either but net doors cats a driving me mad!! They have pooed all over my garden like it some kind of crap Pitt and I'm sick of trying to keep on top of it when they aren't even mine! And godforbid you should fill the wheely bin in 2 weeks cos you might as well leave the rest of the rotting rubbish in the house unless u want the cats to spread it nice and thinly across the entire surface of your garden Ahhhh there is my cat rant for the day !!! Lol

Sooo what's everyone's plans for today? How's everyone feeling!?

Yay Ysa for clomid really hope this is it!!! Woooop!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol well I love my cat, apart from today where she's having a mad half hour and throwing herself round my living room, she's just jumped up the side of one of my book cases and sat on top staring at me, little cow. Maybe she's trying to help me go into labour by making me get up out of my chair seventeen times a second. 

Might be walking in to town later to do a little bit of Christmas shopping, trying to do some walking every day. Looks like it might rain though so I'll have to see what happens. Getting my changing table tomorrow, a present from my auntie. Looking forward to getting it, as it's the last piece of nursery furniture and I can then get Eden's toiletries/ nappies etc put away properly :)

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? I know Andrea does ;)


----------



## cranberry987

Sspencer - urg about the cat poo. Weve got three cats here and one was always weeing on things, we had to change all our carpets to karnean (kinda like laminate) and he still wee'd but we could clean it better. then we got a catflap and have had nothing for months now. He was just usually pissed off about being locked in so sprayed. 

They never poo in our garden tho ^^ I think thats the only surefire way not to get cat crap in your borders, get a cat.

Exciting about the changing table Sun :) Have fun stocking it

Im working from home today - Im an interpreter and work remotely via the internet sometimes. Its good as means I sit on my ass all day and eat satsumas, but it gets a bit boring sometimes as its not mega busy.


----------



## sspencer99

Lol cass nearly spat my banana across the office lol 

They don't normally crap in the house I was sooo mad just what I needed 
But like I said they are now sleeping outside from now on which is what they used to do before I became soft 
And cass you can get clothes crystals to put in ur garden stops the cats coming in also they don't like orange so put peel in ur garden 

Cran my kitten used to pee everywhere it got too much was close to giving her away but she's been a dimound since we moved 

Rachel yay for ur changing table have been debating to get one or not 
Let me know if it makes a difference 
I live the mad half hrs they go nuts hehe jus imaging It now xxxxx


----------



## cranberry987

My neighbours have plastic bottles of water all over their garden. supposed to mean cats avoid them but it does nothing and now they have bottles AND crap in the borders....

Oh and happy 15w stacey :) Orange!

One of our cats actually loves oranges too, if I eat a satsuma it sends him insane and I have to chuck him the peel or hes all over me til I finish it. Pepper might work in the garden, but I guess it'd get washed away.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Do you guys do litter boxes in the UK? When I had cats, I never had issues with them going in the house cause they'd use their litter box.. Just wondering. :)


----------



## cranberry987

we had 4 litter boxes, it wasnt that he was peeing because he had nowhere to go he was just generally annoyed about not being allowed out so showed it by having a piss. my other two are angels in comparison. he did go in the tray too, so he knew how, but hes just a bolshy male. probably the same with the poo on the sofa tbh. these cats get annoyed and crap/wee on things.


----------



## babydustcass

yeah we have litterboxes here hun, but i think you get rid of them after a certain amount of time.... not sure if thats right as i have never owned a cat. but i know they dont have them anymore next door since they are toilet trained they go outside... IN MY GARDEN!
lol as you can probably tell i dont like next doors cats, i love my neighbours and hadnt mentioned it for the past year its been happening but when i told them about it the other day they didnt seem to give a crap, after all they dont shit in their garden so why would they care about mine, despite the fact i am not even supposed to touch cat poo and when george stepped out of the car the other day on our drive he trod straight in cat crap! in his NEW SHOES!!!!!! lol i guess aa hormonal pregnant woman is not the best person to talk to about cat poo lol who knew it could make me so angry. The little mites have also stolen my clothes before, in the summer they creeped into my house as we left the back door open for air flow and were stealing my clothes from the washing basket and i found them scattered across several shed roofs in the joining gardens next to mine. 

I got an over the cot changer from babies r us, wish i had the room for a free standing one though. I wonder how much I will actually use it... these things can be kind of a novelty as I found out from George. Really depends on your routine and what is practical.


----------



## truthbtold

Oh that sucks Im allergic to cats too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Also allergic to cats. 

I loooove the way changing tables look. I think they're gorgeous, and super convenient for having everything organized and in one place. However. I didn't have one with DS and we did just fine. I kept his wipes and diapers and stuff on top of the dresser. At first we changed him in a little detachable changing pad thing that came with his playyard/bassinet, and then when he got too big for it, we had put his bed in his room (even though he was too little for that yet) and changed him on the bed. Probably would've been easier on my back to have something a little higher, but not so much easier that it justifies buying a changing table this time. 

Cass, I love how you're still "a wee bit preggo"! :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

hehe i didnt even notice that Jen! :D


----------



## cranberry987

my auntie had this massive self righteous rant about how dangerous changing tables were as babies fell off, but then told me that she changed her babies all on the bed and they all fell off!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol we're getting a changing table with a baby bath in it, just because I'd rather bath the baby at my height rather than on the floor or bend over her in our regular bath which has really steep sides. I don't trust myself to bath the baby with me in the bath too, too much slipperiness at once!

getting one that looks a bit like this:

Changing Station


----------



## babydustcass

thats lovely rach! Oh how i wish i had space!!


----------



## cranberry987

ive the same one but in green and yellow, got it off gumtree tho, some couple hadnt ever used it :shrug: i reckon i can use it for baths in the kitchen and wheel it around wherever its needed.


----------



## DrGomps

All caught up!! Thanks for all your support ladies!! Lots more STC babies to come...
I think Cassie's princess may come next followed closely by baby Eden. 

Ysatis, yay for clomid! You are getting scans too this cycle right??

Tracey, you definitely deserve answers hun. When's your next appt??

Cassie, how annoying about your neighbors cats!! Better get on that room!! Your princes will be here before you know it!! Was George on time??

Ericka, at least with the incompetent person you are training you know you will have job security. :haha: when is the stitch coming out? A woman in the November moms with an IC went into labor at 36 weeks..right before the stitch was due to be removed. 

Happy 23 weeks (yesterday) Logan! 

Rachel, I have a changing table too, but no bath attached. We have a removable spout for our shower which will help with bath time. 

Jen, I can't imagine having to take care of another kid, on top of a newborn post partum. My mom mentioned it was tough with the 5 of us. My father wasn't super helpful either. Though Thomas is old enough you can try and get him to help. 

Cran, your cat situation seems so frustrating. But glad the flap is working. 

Stacey... I feel you pain. Ferdie has pooped on the guest futon twice and our bed once. But that is because we don't have a litterbox. Hopefully it was just a crazy fluke. 

AFM, Josephine is finally out for the count. After some marathon feeding. She also had a nice poop. :) so the colustrum is getting through her system, building those nice antibodies. Going to try and take a poo...little scared. (sorry TMI) then going to try and nap while I can.


----------



## cranberry987

we were told at our antenatal class that sometimes the first poo (from mum) is a massive tennis ball type thing as the muscles are ruined. LOVELY!


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea that just scared me lol, my biggest fear is going into labor before the stitches come out. My doc is scheduling giving me the date for my removal next friday. Now I think I may push for 36 weeks instead of 37 lol.

The first poo after stitches sucks, Oh Im having flash backs, I rode home from the hospital sitting on my hip. At least they heal fast.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I definitely think Cass is next seeing as Macie is her second, and Eden will keep me waiting, lol! See wouldn't it just be great if once you got through labour your body was just back to normal and there wasn't all this other stuff you had to worry about - post partum bleeding, stitches, healing etc. You've got enough on your plate with a new baby let alone trying to find time to actually sort yourself out, lol! xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Im betting on Cass too. 

But I think Vicki will go before me, my boys are always stubborn.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know if Thomas will be really helpful when the baby comes or if he will just be jealous... guess we'll find out soon enough.

I think Macie will be next and then Eden... Ericka, I think you'll go before Vicki... Sarah, what's your EDD? Do we really have no babies due in December?


----------



## cranberry987

Me! December some time hopefully. See, you do need me here ^^


----------



## babydustcass

haha cran, we neeeeeeed you!! :D

i hope Macie doesnt keep me waiting, i went into labour with george 3 days before my due date and he was born the day before he was due in the end so hopefully Macie will be wanting out sooner rather than later too. i just know now that i am on maternity leave these last few weeks are gonna drag, having said that i cannot believe its friday already tomorrow.

Anyway, i am off to bed now... its a late-ish one for me, we have been painting the front room so its all ready for the carpet on Saturday Yippeee!! 
So excited to have this house done and be totally ready and prepared to bring our little girl home!


----------



## Traskey

Happy 15 weeks Stacey :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## truthbtold

Pregnant at 70 is on discovery fitness and health. Im in shock. The magic of ivf.

Happy 15 weeks Stacey


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, cran, I knew you were a good fit!! :thumbup: Due earlyish in December? 

Cassie, I'm glad you are on mat leave now-- you were sooo crazy busy there for awhile! Just relax. Or try to. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Pregnant at 70??? You mean YEARS OLD??? 
Wow. Too bad I don't get that channel... How would they even do it? I mean, even with ivf... Can your body even carry a baby and produce the right hormones and stuff at that point? My mom is 64 and I can't imagine her being pregnant... wow...


----------



## cranberry987

Well 40w is dec 20th. So full term is end of nov to early jan. Most likely dec tho


----------



## cranberry987

I bet she was knackered having ivf at 70. After seeing how hard it is when you're a 'normal' age for it... Blimey.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello ladies :) 38 weeks today for me. Going to my mums for fireworks tomorrow, maybe that'll give Eden a kick up the bum and get her moving! Anyone got plans for the weekend?


----------



## cranberry987

Happy 38w. Were off visiting ppl this weekend. A friend had a baby a fortnight ago so visiting them and was gonna visit SIL and drop a tumble dryer off but she's gone into labour kinda, false labour again i think, so she's in hospital. She's knackered and body is ruined but she's 36w so needs a little bit more cooking. 

Then I'm resting tbh. Have a full on week at work next week (two full days training to interpret and they're gonna be heavy). 

Bloody fireworks tho, means cats will be under the table all weekend.


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies,

Happy 38 weeks. Anytime now too exciting. All of these births are making me ready to deliver. 

The documentary said there was no set age limit to ivf established yet, but the women had to pass some sort of physical exam. They all used donor eggs. I was surprised they didnt freeze there own eggs when they were still good.


----------



## cranberry987

I suppose people think they dont want kids then something happens to change their mind. really if shes paying for it then good luck, throw as much money at it as she wants tbh, its all good for research anyway I bet

I just worked out that Ive saved us £2k by getting baby things second hand (spent £800, and half the things we can resell and lose nothing). This is something ive done because Ive enjoyed it tbh, but my husband is such a skinflint he begrudges me paying someone £70 for something which isnt entirely necessary but I want (and have now booked so screw him :p ).


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cran, it's crazy how Rich gets mad at you for spending money because you seem to me to be so frugal! He would lose his mind if you had bought everything new and resold nothing. 

Happy 38 weeks, Raych!! Everyone is moving along so quickly... Seems like every three days it's been another week (if that makes sense)! Hehe just noticed your ticker-baby is upside down!! WOOHOO!! I bet she'll go crazy during the fireworks. 

Not much this weekend. Popcorn party at the library for the kids tomorrow. Should be fun. Sunday we change the clocks. So I get to wake up at 5 instead of 6. Hurray. 
And I'll be working in the nursery on Sunday. Hopefully for the last time for awhile so I can get huge and have a baby and then come back. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 38 weeks Raych! IDK why, but I thought you were naming your daughter Erin..?? hmm :shrug: Eden is beautiful :cloud9:

Just posted another pic of Josie in Andrea's journal :flow:


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Girls :coffee:

Happy 15weeks Stace, Happy 38weeks Raych !! :happydance:

Hmm I have a feeling Ericka will be before me.. even though all along I have felt like pickle will be 2-3wks early but... u watch I will be tearing my hair out going overdue now I have said that :wacko:

Cass I think it will drag when I go on maternity aswell... have got a massive TO DO list though, hehe


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 38 weeks Rachel.. :)

My plans are hopefully paint the nursery sometime so i can continue on in there...my sister gave me a ton of size 1 and 1-2 diapers that her dd doesnt fit in anymore so want to get organzied..


----------



## truthbtold

Vicki I hope you dont go over.

A lot of my cerclage buddies go over there due dates. After we spent the whole pregnancy trying to keep the baby in they must not want to come out when its there time lol.

Call me crazy but I cant wait to go to the hospital, the one I deliver at is so nice and I know all the staff. I cant wait to be catered too lol. Most people have there babies and want to get home quickly Im just the opposite lol.


----------



## cranberry987

These babies come when they decide to tho don't they. Awkward buggers usually at the most inconvenient time ^^

I've bloody broken down. Battery flat or damp or something.... Played the preggo card and got bumped up the list. Not what I need tbh. What I need is a pee!!


----------



## truthbtold

They sure do Cran.

Are you broken down on the side of the road?


----------



## cranberry987

In a carpark. Sorry realised i didn't say what list. I've called the breakdown so they are coming. Rly annoying tho. 

Lights weren't on or anything but it's like
Battery is flat. Thinking it's damp as it's been rainy today. Stupid car.


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol Erin was one of the options but we settled on Eden in the end. Jen - your clocks are going forward an hour? ours went back an hour last Sunday... what the hell does that do to the time difference? lol xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I rly like Eden. Is it def that name? We've picked one we like but worry that he won't suit it when he comes out. Silly isn't it. Babies can be anything.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was the same Cran - we weren't going to pick until she came out in case she didn't suit the name, but she's been Eden for so long now that I really can't think of her as anything else. Plus it's one of the only names me and OH agreed on, so it'll save a lot of hassle if it stays as Eden. Her full name is Eden Rebecca Lewis :)


----------



## sspencer99

hello all 
just having a quick catch up 

cran soz u broke down cars can be a pain somtimes 

and rach ours went back last week lol so we get that extra bit of light in the evenings 

no plans for the weekend as yet xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol yeah I know ours went back an hour, so instead of it being like, 9am it was 8am. But if Jen has to get up at 5am instead of 6am, doesn't that mean her clocks have gone forward an hour? *is confused*


----------



## QueenVic

Hmm surely they all go back?

If she usually gets up at 6am and has to get up at 5am isn't that an hour earlier? So they have gone back an hour? :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol Vick you totally explained that better than me, that's what's confusing me!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, ours go back, "spring _forward_, fall _back_". I'm sure I'll be waking up at 7:30am for a week, feeling like I'm really getting up at 8:30am. :wacko:


----------



## QueenVic

lol Raych, BABY BRAIN ! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

No one ever understands clocks changing, least they do it on a Sunday so most dont have to get up for anything

Home now. £90 for a new battery!


----------



## truthbtold

Glad you got your car going!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> yes, ours go back, "spring _forward_, fall _back_". I'm sure I'll be waking up at 7:30am for a week, feeling like I'm really getting up at 8:30am. :wacko:

Exactly. And DS will be waking up at 6 instead of 7, because he can't tell time and will just wake up when he wakes up. Which is why I will have to wake up at 5 instead of 6. Ugh. :wacko: I hate time change.


----------



## cranberry987

Have you seen those groclock things? They basically say night or day so
Kids know when to stay in bed.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I saw those Cran, they look like a really good idea for little kids - simple pictures/ colours so they know if it's time to be up or time to be in bed :)


----------



## babydustcass

I dont think a night and day light would work for George ... When he's had enough sleep he's outta bed!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm gonna google it. 

Thomas knows he's not supposed to get up before 7, but he can't really read the clock to know if it's 7 or not. He usually asks when he wakes up if he's allowed out of bed. :thumbup: 
Of course, if he's awake way before that, it's generally unpleasant until I let him get up.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, that gro-clock is really neat...


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to read your car broke down cran.. happy to hear its fixed already.. :)

Hope your all well.. and have a great weekend.. plan to be painting i hope tomorrow..


----------



## sspencer99

morning all :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning everyone :D I was SO bored yesterday, called my auntie and told her I had cabin fever and needed to get out of the house, so she picked me up and we went with my Nan to a garden centre to look at Christmas decorations and generally have a look round. Had a nice lunch, went to a couple of other shops, then went to my other aunts house for a chat and a cup of tea (caffeine free coke for me as I'm still off tea) what made me giggle was that my Nan kept asking me if I was 'feeling better and out of the cupboard yet' because she thought we were saying cupboard fever not cabin fever as she didn't know what the expression meant, lol. That kept me entertained most of the day!

Today I've been up since 8am and have -


put on a load of laundry
done the dishes
cleaned the kitchen surfaces
swept the floors
mopped the floors
bleached the sink
taken out the rubbish
cleaned the bath, sink, toilet and bathroom surfaces
swept the bathroom
mopped the bathroom floor
tidied the living room
vacuumed the living room

and now I'm in a heap on the sofa feeling very tired. But I couldn't NOT do it, I woke up and in my head it just all HAD to be done. Now waiting for my changing table to be delivered, then I can set that up and that's another job done :D

Hope you're all having brilliant weekends


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ummmmmm... nesting much? :haha:

Too funny about your aunt-- but nice you were able to get out of the cupboard. :) 

Cold here today. Off to the popcorn party!


----------



## truthbtold

Nesting in full swing lol. Cant wait until my nesting kicks in.


----------



## Sun_Flower

just set up my changing table :D looks awesome with all the baby's toiletries on it. Going to take some pictures in a minute. PLUS my pram/ travel system has turned up at my mum's house three days early so I'm going over there when she's finished work to go see it. EXCITED MUCH!?!?! lol. Very tired now though!


----------



## lilrojo

Yes i would say rachel is full nesting :) I dont even think i did that much with my first.. lol...this time around i do want to do more though.. hope to paint later today in the nursery.. as its quite windy and yucky out today..

Tomorrow going to moms for a bit in the day as my hubby is going out deer hunting with my bil.. so should be fun.. then wed is my appt.. seems like its all going so fast now.. last night peanut was being a kickboxer.. kicking and punching up a storm and seems to at it again this morning.. oh well maybe after a good breakfast he/she will settle down.. 

Hope your all having a great day...


----------



## truthbtold

Cant wait to see pictures Rachel.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Rachel, you're just about ready for Eden to arrive, aren't you? 
Soooo exciting!! 
Hard to believe we'll likely have two more STC babies by Thanksgiving (the 24th)!! 
I can't wait to see Macie and Eden!!


----------



## cranberry987

God that makes me tired just reading it. Waiting for any kind of nesting to set in tbh. So far it's manifested itself as me making a list of stuff for dh to do


----------



## sspencer99

yay for nesting 

i had a funny five min nearly passed out :( started shivering tooo i think i must have been low on iron 
staying in now not goin to the fireworks :) everyone that is have a great nite xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

At my mum's house waiting for the fireworks to start :) Travel system is gorgeous, just what we wanted. They've stupidly sent us a car seat base instead of an actual car seat though, so I've got to go and get it changed tomorrow. 

I'll upload pictures of the travel system and Eden's bedroom either when I get in later, or tomorrow xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, everyone enjoy the fireworks!! What's the occasion? 

We have something here called "November Rain" where they choreograph fireworks to music... don't know why... we've never gone because it's just too cold IMO.


----------



## cranberry987

Someone tried to blow up parliament so now we blow shit up to honor him. Or something ^^

We went down to the rugby club for a bit but I had bh from walking/standing so came home. Lame. Bedtime I think.


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol pretty much what Cran said - November the 5th is called Bonfire Night/ Fireworks Night and we have bonfires and fireworks and food and stuff and it's something to do with this person called Guy Fawkes who tried to blow up the houses of parliament years ago on the 5th of November.

I've had a lovely evening, home quite early though because I got tired and wanted to be settled indoors. Eden didn't seem bothered about the fireworks at all, the only time she started wriggling was when I had a burger, so she must have liked the warmth! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Eden liked the burger!! 

I remember now, isn't there a poem about it, like "Remember, remember the 5th of November"? Or am I making that up?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yup -

Remember remember the 5th of November,
Gunpowder, Treason and Plot
I see no reason, that Gunpowder season
Should never be forgot

here's a bit more about it

Bonfire Night


----------



## Traskey

Wow Rach, that's some nesting :haha: let's hope Eden is here too soon x


----------



## QueenVic

Hey Girls,

Hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday!

ANDREA hows it going ?? :flower:

I am trying to summon the energy to go for a country walk round the block.. then I have a list of things I want to get done in the house to keep me busy :thumbup:

On to single figures tomorrow, eek....!!


----------



## QueenVic

*happy 24 weeks jen !!*


----------



## DrGomps

Phew, all caught up. Stacey have they done blood work for you? Are you taking iron??

Ericka, sorry to scare you. I am sure your LO will be on time. In this case the baby was rather big. 

Jen, HAPPY V Day!! Quite a milestone. How as the popcorn party?

Cran, my little brother was born on the 20th. I hope for your sake your LO is not born on Christmas. He might not like having to share his day...:haha: sorry to hear about your car. :hugs:

Logan, can't wait to see your nursery progress. 

Rachel, happy 38 weeks! Cupboard fever! :rofl: kind of sounds like someone who is stuck in the closet and won't come out. You are definitely nesting. Can't wait to see the pics. 

Ysatis, hows the clomid going? Any fun side effects? 

Hope you all had a good bonfire day!!

Regarding the time change I doubt I will notice as my schedule is kind of erratic. 

AFM, Adjusting to life at home. Going to miss my Mona's she is so good with Josie and all the sleep I got is because of her. Steve is going to have to step it up. Josephine doesn't sleep for very long in her bassinet. She insists on being near us. But I am terrified of sleeping With her. So I stay awake. She is asleep on my chest ATM. Also downloaded Wong sounds and it seems pretty comforting to her.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear all is going well..

Happy 30 weeks Vicki.. :)

Happy 24 weeks Jen.. V day..:)

No plans really for today.. never got around to painting yesterday.. but did get the bassient down and the bouncy seat.. yay today going to my moms.. so thats that.. have a good day everyone..


----------



## cranberry987

For some reason it's only bonfire night. The day itself is... Dunno.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, you know how I was talking about November Rain-- apparently it was last night! Who knew? :shrug: I normally hate fireworks because they always start after DS is asleep and I have to worry about him waking up. But last night they were really pretty and didn't wake him, so it was kind of nice. :)
Happy 30 weeks, Vicki!! Wow!! 
Don't remember what else I was going to say... My baby brain has got to be the worst case in human history! :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

I finally wrote my birth story&#8230;though many of you were following it closely in my journal&#8230;heheh I had to go in there and look at the times&#8230;I am glad i was posting as much as I was during!! :haha:

 My Birth Story


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just went to the toilet and my panties were wet, now having what feels like mild period cramps. Not sure if it means anything... if it does it's a pretty tame start to labour! I've put a pad on to see if anything else happens. Not getting my hopes up, it's probably nothing at all!


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod Raych, keep us updated !!!

FX'd :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel... I wonder what's going on!!! 
Keep us updated!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

had cramps on and off all day, but no more dampness... guess it's just another pregnancy thing, rather than anything actually happening. Didn't think it would be anything, lol xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Could it be Braxton Hicks? 

DH ate all the steak. :( And I didn't realize until I had baked my biscuits and made my hollandaise sauce. :( They weren't any good without steak. :(
He has a dr's appt in an hour. Hoping he can go by himself. Don't see why we would need to go since he's been driving himself to work for the last week. But we'll see. :shrug: 
Internet seems to be working at the mo... shhhh!


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-hope you dont have to wait too long to meet little Eden... :)

Cant believe how fast this is going for all of us.. miss you ysa and tracey.. hope your both doing well..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey logan, i'm okay here.. lurking today :) OPKs should be here today & I'm praying the Clomid can bring my O date up, I hate O'ing so late, usually on or after CD20 when I can actually accomplish an ovulation! :wacko: If I get a bfp this cycle, the baby would be due around my mom's b-day (August 6th)

ETA: just looked at my ticker and can't believe it's been over 300 days since we started TTC, not to mention the NTNP that we were doing off & on from March 2010 - December 2010.. This journey has been so long and I'm just ready to get that bfp already :cry: I've been feeling less sad today, but a bit broody.. hope it goes away!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

looks like AF was just playing a trick on me, :nope: she's still here :shrug: it's been 9 days now :wacko:


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs:I know its hard Ysa, but it will happen soon. 

Braxton Hicks are kicking my butt today. Im just miserable been miserable all weekend, couldnt get comfortable to save my life.


----------



## cranberry987

Ysa, clomid can be really tough. Any sadness or craziness or general weirdness is most likely down to it. There's loads of side effects which they don't even have on the packet, like I've seen so many ppl get colds when on it, just seems too coincidental. Take it easy and i hope it does it for you

Hope you're ok sun_flower. Sounds v similar to DrG leaking so maybe things are heating up. Get the clary sage out! 

Knackered today after a super heavy day of phd level theory. Same again tomorrow. It's all interesting but both of us struggled today. Each sentence needed like 5 mins to process. 

Also it was in taunton so saw the skid marks all over the road :( this was southbound from ppl seeing the crash I spose. The northbound side seemed pretty clear. As I think they retarmacced


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* you're on the right track now Ysa, don't give up hope, you'll definitely get there :)

Had a bit more leakage, but not tonnes. Just waiting to see what happens - if I get a significant amount more, I'll ring L+D or my midwife. Just sitting here bouncing on my ball, chilling out lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel-hope things start to kick off soon..

Ysa-like the others said your on the right track.. hope it happens sooner than later.. and af leaves already.. ugh..


----------



## DrGomps

cran, what crash??

rachel, how wet are we talking about&#8230;I feel like i was leaking fluid for awhile&#8230;a slow leak. then it started to get bigger. But between leaks I didn't lose much..Eden may be coming sooner..:dance:

Ysatis&#8230;:hugs: Whats the :witch: playing at?? Its definitely your turn to be pregnant!! You so deserve this. 

AFM&#8230;starting to feel like a zombie&#8230;luckily steve held her for several hours so i could nap. she doesn't sleep well in her bassinet&#8230;she sleeps well on us and we won't cosleep. so someone has to be awake to hold her&#8230;and I am having trouble sleeping when I can. I feel like I am so in tune to every noise she makes. and I worry so much about her. Its crazy.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - well the first time when I woke up this morning they were wet enough that when I rubbed them between my fingers my fingers were slick, and it was quite a big wet patch. Second time after I'd been napping on the for an hour it was a smaller wet patch. Seems to only happen when I've been laying vertical for a while? Eden's still active, but it's more arm and leg wriggles more than big movements. Just gonna see what happens overnight, then I'll call the midwife in the morning if anything has happened xx


----------



## cranberry987

There was a big crash on the motorway on Friday. Like 6 lorries and 20 cars or something. M5 closed all weekend.


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea, that is a hard habit to break. You have to keep me posted on how she transitions to her bassinet or crib. 

Have you tried sleeping with her receiving blankets on your skin so they get your smell then swaddling her in them, I hear that works well.


----------



## lilrojo

It is a hard habit to break.. although we would sleep with her on our chest on the couch.. then put her in her bassinet.. i made the wrong choice is cosleeping.. even harder to break..

Good luck andrea.. hope she likes her crib soon..


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, it sounds similar to me&#8230;it only happened when baby was in a certain position. It was my hind waters. 

Thanks for the advice ladies&#8230;going to try getting my scent on the blankets. I'll try anything at this point!!


----------



## DrGomps

cran, sorry..behind on my news&#8230;was there a lot of casualties? what happened??


----------



## truthbtold

Awww man my almost three year old is still trying to co sleep lol. Each night we move him in his room sometimes he comes back hours later.


----------



## lilrojo

Ericka my 2 year old daughter is still cosleeping.. but her big big girl bed is coming on wednesday so hoping by the weekend for sure to have her out.. i plan to lay with her for awhile so she can still feel safe and comfy.. then leave when shes sleeping..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, sounds like Eden might be here soon!! Yay!! 

Andrea, the blanket thing sounds promising. We had trouble getting Thomas to sleep at all, whether we held him or not-- he would only sleep in his car seat. :wacko: 
I'm assuming you've tried wrapping her up tight? What's it called? I can't remember the term for wrapping them up in a blanket, arms and all... What about a paci, or are you trying not to use one? 

I am thinking about a moses basket for Crumb... I had never even heard of one until just recently, but they look cozier than the bassinet that converts from the playyard, and smaller to where it will fit next to our bed better. What do you all think? 

Ysa, sorry AF is messing with you. Grrrr. 
I am just so ready for you (and Tracey, too!) to get your BFP's!! And if your baby was due in August, you could have him/her around my bday or Logan's too! I won't mind if you name your baby after me. :)


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> I won't mind if you name your baby after me. :)

:rofl: YsatisI am a september baby, Also a great monthyou BFP is on the wayI can feel it!! Clomid is a miracle drug!! :thumbup:

Logan, I hope the transition to the big girl bed works. I can see how tempting it would be to cosleep. I love having her with me. Its nuts.

jen, its called swaddlingshe can get out of the swaddle nowshe's a little houdinii actually managed to pump and steve gave her a bottleshe drank 2 oz of milk and took a pacifier (for the first time) but she missed the skin to skin of breast feeding. But eventually when I gave her the breast she went to sleep for 5 hours!! I feel so awesome after that!! She's on the breast now but if we give her a bottle + breast she may sleep longer again tomorrow!! :happydance: I actually put her in her bouncer to sleep too that vibrates and she slept like a champ.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning everyone :) still uncomfortable and crampy but no more damp panties, I think it was just increased discharge. Going to see if I can have a clary sage bath tonight and see if that helps with how uncomfortable I feel. 

When did we last hear from Cass, how's she doing? Still think she's gonna go into labour before me, so wonder if she's had any symptoms etc?


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies, I am still here, lurking and following what's happening :)

Rachel, I have had a lot of increased discharge too, have your wet patches been slippery feeling? Ive found a lot of my discharge has been clear/cloudy and slippery, almost water like ive had to wear panty liners otherwise it goes through my pants and on to my trousers/leggings LMAO and looks like a wet patch on the outside! Not a good look to sport. 
No clear signs here though, lots of shooting pains and twinges in my foof, but think its baby bobbing up and down. I find myself looking at the toilet paper every time I go to the loo to inspect for mucus plug, how weird is that!? I wonder if ill break the habit because right now its like an obsession. 
Still taking EPO but stopped inserting as I think it gave me thrush!? And still taking RLT tabs and drinking the T when I feel like one, hopefully these will all help with the birth when it eventually happens. I had a long labour with George and although I look back on it with fond memories, I was also a lot fitter back then and I am not sure I could handle 37 hours of established labour now. 
When I dropped George off for Nursery this morning, I went for a brisk walk the long way home, introducing little attempts to bring on labour soon. I have had a bath with clary sage but also put some bio oil in the bath too as ive heard it can dry out your skin. I didnt find it very comfortable though it was nice to lay there for a bit in it, having a nice soak but when it came to washing I felt like I needed a shower again lol
Will mix up some CS with a carrier oil and rub some on my bump and lower back sometimes soon. 
Here I am starting to introduce some natural induction methods and I still have things to do before baby is here. The nesting urge comes and goes, after an hour of doing something I am shattered.

I have booked myself in for a pedicure and nail gel wrap at 12 after a docs appointment for suspected a chest infection :( boooo Everyone in my house is a bit sniffly at the moment, so we are all dosed up on meds in the hopes that we will be germ free before Macie is here. 

I cant believe I am 38 weeks now... just 2 weenie weeks until due date eeek!

Cran, I heard about the crash. How devastating, there were fatalities weren't there? So sad. 

Ysa, YAY for clomid, i just know this is going to be it! :D

George has always been really good with his sleep, our angel baby I called him. Watch us have a little devil now hehe!
Glad to hear everything is well with you and Josie, she is soo beautiful! How does it feel to finally have her here? 
I am so excited to see who will be next :D


----------



## DrGomps

I think she posted yesterday&#8230;Going to get exciting again in here soon!! More STC babies!! :thumbup:

I just started my parenting journal...


----------



## DrGomps

hope you all feel better cassie!!

I am glad to be rid of the clary sage!! the smell is too much! Sorry the EPO gave you thrush&#8230;I DTD with soft cups&#8230;seemed to help ripen me up. I know what you mean about checking for plug, its like the first trimester checking for blood or the tww.


----------



## truthbtold

What are the RLT tablets? Im learning about labor promoters even though I know I may not need them.

I am going to buy one of these this weekend, its the fisher price newborn rock and play sleeper. It has really good reviews.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Looks cute... I just read some reviews on Amazon and one lady said her baby slept in it all the time and got torticollis? and a flat head from sleeping in it with his head slumped over to one side. I guess the solution to that is to use it for sleeping only sometimes and not ALL the time. :shrug: 
I don't know where you are going to get it from, but it's $40.49 on Amazon and the list price is 59.99! :thumbup:

Hehe isn't it funny how it seems like we're always checking the TP for one thing or another?! Blood... plug... ewcm... too funny. 

Thomas was basically a horrible sleeper. I'm hoping this time we'll even things out! Crumb can't be any worse, anyway! 

Swaddling! :dohh: Yes! 
If she's already wiggling out... hehe you're in trouble once she starts crawling!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

I just read up on torticollis on baby center and it doesnt sound like something you can get from sleeping in that thing. She may want to check into other causes. Gosh that is ascary let me go read some more reviews 

What is torticollis?
Torticollis means "twisted neck," and if a child has this condition, her head will be tilted to one side while the chin is turned to the other side. It's also sometimes called wryneck. While it may look painful, it usually isn't.

When a baby is born with the condition, it's called congenital torticollis. (There's also a condition called acquired torticollis that can develop at a later time. In some cases of acquired torticollis, the chin may be turned to the same side as the head.)

About 1 in 250 infants are born with torticollis. (Ten to 20 percent of babies with torticollis also have hip dysplasia, in which the hip joint is malformed.)

What causes congenital torticollis?
Congenital torticollis is most often due to tightness in the muscle that connects the breastbone and the collarbone to the skull. (It's called the sternocleidomastoid muscle). This is called congenital muscular torticollis. This tightness might have developed because of the way your baby was positioned in the uterus (with the head tilted to one side) or because the muscles were damaged during delivery.

SYMPTOM GUIDE 

Is it serious? Find out fast
Much less commonly, congenital torticollis is caused by abnormalities in the bones of the neck (the cervical vertebrae). The bones may be abnormally formed, stuck together (fused), or a combination of both. This condition is known as Klippel-Feil syndrome.

It's important to know whether Klippel-Feil is what's causing a baby's neck problem because many babies with this syndrome have other problems, especially with hearing and the kidneys. Also, the stretching exercises recommended for muscular torticollis are not only ineffective but potentially dangerous for a child with Klippel-Feil syndrome.

In rare cases, congenital torticollis may be inherited. Or it may be the result of a more serious underlying condition, such as a brain or spinal cord tumor that damages the nervous system or muscles


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I didn't read the rest of the reviews to see if she went on to say that her baby was diagnosed with other problems NOT related to the seat/sleeper or if other people said they had the same issue or what... 
I might go read them, though, because it's really cute and would be super convenient if it can be used for sleeping or playing... I can't imagine Fisher Price would make something that would turn out to be unsafe... hmmm... let me know what else you find out.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all well..

Hope Eden and Macie come soon.. :)

Andrea gonna have a read of your parenting journal.. yay.. so fun.. and thanks for the well wishes with mckenna's transition.. and i loved cosleeping till now.. lol and its hard to find sexy time with a toddler in your bed.. lol

Ericka I think i have seen that at a few local stores around here.. walmart maybe... not sure but it is really cute.. 

Im planning to use the same bassinet as i used with mckenna..we actually got it set up last night.. just need to get the sheets washed.. need to buy some baby detergent then that can start.. cleaned out the closet in the babys room too.. lots of work to do yet.. but were slowly getting there..

Hope you all have a great day.. my plans are to rest and relax, maybe clean the house some.. my nesting comes and goes alot.. i wish i could do more but my body starts to hurt after a while.. darn sciatic (sp) nerve..


----------



## truthbtold

I need to wash clothes too, all Marcel's old baby clothes. This weekend will be my first time out buying new baby stuff. I reached 30 weeks so I plan not to worry as much for the rest of the pregnancy. Im excited about shopping, I cant let my little man wear all of his brothers old clothes lol.


----------



## Sun_Flower

babydustcass said:


> Hey ladies, I am still here, lurking and following what's happening :)
> 
> Rachel, I have had a lot of increased discharge too, have your wet patches been slippery feeling? Ive found a lot of my discharge has been clear/cloudy and slippery, almost water like ive had to wear panty liners otherwise it goes through my pants and on to my trousers/leggings LMAO and looks like a wet patch on the outside! Not a good look to sport.
> No clear signs here though, lots of shooting pains and twinges in my foof, but think its baby bobbing up and down. I find myself looking at the toilet paper every time I go to the loo to inspect for mucus plug, how weird is that!? I wonder if ill break the habit because right now its like an obsession.
> Still taking EPO but stopped inserting as I think it gave me thrush!? And still taking RLT tabs and drinking the T when I feel like one, hopefully these will all help with the birth when it eventually happens. I had a long labour with George and although I look back on it with fond memories, I was also a lot fitter back then and I am not sure I could handle 37 hours of established labour now.

Yeah it is slippery, glad to know I'm not the only one. I've had lots of shooting pains and twinges down there too, as well as a lot of general soreness in my abdomen, basically feels like I'm about to get my period. Sometimes it feels like she's headbutting my cervix or something because I get this radiating pain from there that radiates out to the sides. Nothing else though! I've just got radox bubble bath that's got clary sage in it - it'll only be a few drops and not as concentrated as if I put the actual oil in, but it's supposed to make you sleep better too so I'm all for that! I'm still taking EPO (orally, because I was worried I might end up giving myself thrush or something - sounds like I was justified too!) and cups of RLT when I can stand it. 

Can't believe I'm due in 10 days. Where has the time gone? Mind you it's dragging like mad now! OH keeps going up to my bump and saying 'get out get out, it's time to come out!' lol. I can't believe I'm anxious for the worst pain I'll ever experience to start already!


----------



## lilrojo

I think your more anxious for the beautiful baby girl your going to have at the end of the horrible pain.. and some do fine with the pain.. I think I could have gone with no pain meds with my dd.. the pushing was the worst then the stitching after from tearing.. 

Come on out Eden.. 10 days.. wow.. :)


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

sorry a bit awol, super busy at work these few days and just shattered when i get home. have a lighter week now tho.

more car trouble tonight - someone bashed into the back of me, didnt cause any damage but had a go at me for delaying traffic 5 seconds while i checked. felt really upset afterwards, but its ok, he dies tonight from sex with animals accident.

a friend who just used clary sage mixed it with jasmine which has some contraction strengthening power too and also makes it smell nicer.

I started rlt tablets at 30w and upping them one a fortnight. its a nice way to mark the time too, like today is 34w so its 3 pills at night now, yey :D prefer tabs as at least i know what dose im having, also i just cba to drink tea ever. Softcups sound like a good idea but my cervix is already super soft - not open at all ofc but i checked it the other day and it felt like slightly lumpy mashed potato almost was so soft. how gross describing it that way but cant think of any other way!

My hypnobirthing course keeps trying to persuade me that birth doesnt hurt. I think its a good thing to go into it feeling positive and focusing on the joyous parts. Also i dont want anyone to say the word pain (imagine if you had a bad back, if someone asks how it is you might have forgotten about it but then it starts to ache again as you remember about it). but im sure its not going to be pain free.

sorry for the lame general comments catch up.


----------



## QueenVic

Ah Cran didn't realise u were a fellow hypnobirther :thumbup:

We had our third class last nite.. will be very interesting to see if it helps.. thats if things aren't out of our control.. got to practice lots !

I have ordered RLT, EPO & Clary Sage Oil but won't start it all for a while yet.. oh and I need to start the perineal massage thing.. anything else I can do ?

Our nursery furniture all came today (yay) but won't be up for a while as we still need to paint and carpet the nursery, blah got to finish the hallway and our new bedroom/ensuite first.. getting impatient just want everything done.. NOW !! :wacko:

I think time will go quick now until I finish work on 3rd Dec... although I'm thinking it may drag between then and Christmas !
At least I have a loooong list of things to keep me occupied (baby & non-baby related) hopefully will keep me busy!


----------



## Traskey

Sorry ladies, been here reading and lurking :)

Rachael, I don't think it's going to be long for you or Cass now. Didn't Andrea have the leaking for a few days before Josephine made an appearance. I'm thinking in the next few days :dance: Would be lovely to see your new babies when they are born. Remember, we will want updates :D

Ysa, sorry the witch is hanging on for you. 

AFM onto cycle 25 :( and we've been told we need to wait yet another cycle before we can start the next ICSI so drugs start end of Dec/New Year for us. 

I do believe that in 25 cycles I could have had an elephant by now :rofl:

Edit, yep 22 months for an elephant :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Ouch. Elephant baby would destroy you in the way out. Better adjust your expectations there. Human baby for you, no elephant baby!

Think I'm a bit tired. That made me piss myself laughing :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

You are defo tired and working far too hard for a heavily prego woman this week. That and a distinct lack of sleep last night. Me thinks you may have the crazies my friend :rofl:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Cran!

Trask - good vibes for a 2012 baby - new year new start!

Still feeling sore, have been since Sunday. Not developed into anything though so we'll see :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies... 
nothing much to say... 
just soooo tired today, ds has been waking up at 5:45 and I can't really handle it. 
:hugs: to all!


----------



## DrGomps

ericka, I gave that rocker to my friend who gave it to me when her LO grew out of it&#8230;.she sleeps in it sometimes as well as her bassinet and her bouncer&#8230;they can get that head disease from sleeping flat on their backs. 

yay cran for natural inducing agents&#8230;I hope the hypno birthing works&#8230;

vicki&#8230;you have to post pics of your nursery&#8230;can't wait to see it!!

AFM&#8230;my nipples are DYING. I am expressing more to get a break and Josie is now taking the pacifier&#8230;Josie had a leaky poo that got all over the boppy pillow through the slip cover. :( Washing it now&#8230;she has also peed and spit up on everything. Frustration!! My clothes all smelt like her pee and she peed while I was changing her onto the couch!! AWE!!! We need to get a new couch anyways&#8230;one that is waterproof!! :dohh:


----------



## cranberry987

A lot from the course has worked already. Fear release exercises about him
Getting stuck, I don't worry about that now. I'm more able to shrug off negative comments. Also the mp3s put me to sleep so I'm sure they'll be v relaxing

Sounds like the washing machines gonna be running constantly for a while :) are the boppy pillows good? Was looking at either one if those or a my breast friend, whichever I can get second hand basically!


----------



## babydustcass

awwwww bless you Andrea, sounds like a poo, pee and puke fest! Lovely jubbly hehehe


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea sounds like your enjoying motherhood lol. This time I swore not to buy any white onsies its almost impossible to get baby formula throw-up stains out. It may be the same with breast milk too because now that I think about it the white onesies my cousin past down to me had stains too. 

I think I am going to pass on my fisher price rocker, Im scared now of the what if's.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, pee and poop and spit-up!! Yay for mommyhood!!! :)

I don't know how to get spit-up stains out of clothes but I plan to find out. I didn't care so much with DS, but I'm sure there's some sort of solution, whether with baking soda or peroxide or something that probably gets it out... someone mentioned it somewhere... I'm gonna find it on this world wide web! Why deal with stains if you don't have to, you know? 

Haha with Thomas, we got a bunch of hand-me-downs from my SIL and I asked her about what age her son stopped spitting up (because I felt like Thomas was still spitting up a lot). And she said, Oh, he never really spit up that much. But I KNEW she was lying because everything she had passed down to us had a great big spit-up stain on it!! :rofl:

Don't know anything about the my breast friend, but I looooved my (loaner) boppy and will be buying a new one. Might not bother with the cover if poop goes right through it, though. :) Even if you don't bf, it's really handy for holding the baby up a little higher for feeding.


----------



## cranberry987

I've got some napisan which was great on one stain. Not sure if you can use on non whites tho


----------



## AmaryllisRed

See, that's kind of what I was thinking-- that if you buy whites, it will show up more but you can use stronger cleaners to get it out. Sort of like how hotel towels are always white so they can bleach them-- at least, that's what I always figured. 
Probably wouldn't be a good idea to bleach baby clothes, though... never heard of napisan but there's probably something similar here in the US. 
Oh, and I feel like the baby detergent isn't as good at cleaning in general. For awhile, I only bought that kind and used it on my and dh's clothes, too, and it didn't really do anything. :roll:


----------



## babydustcass

You can use Napisan on colours too cran :) We used it a whole lot with DS, and his clothes were perfect for resale on ebay when we were done with them. I think the only thing that was stained was an outfit he'd leaked through with a big runny poop and we'd left in a nappy bag for a few days as it'd fallen out of the nappy bag and gone under the seat. Even washing quickly doesnt solve the problem, the napisan was really a good buy


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh... sounds great... can I get that in the States? 
I think it was my cousin who said she had some magic solution she used on all her baby's stuff but I don't know what it was and we don't really talk that often...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just thinking about all my STC girls tonight... 
sending :hugs: to all of you, in your various states of mommyhood, bumpiness, ttc... 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## DrGomps

what is napisan???

I want to see if the boppy pillow has a cover that IS water proof&#8230;luckily we got the poo out. I LOVE the boppy&#8230;its a must have&#8230;honestly. If you FF or BF. I think the spit up is coming out of the things&#8230;the poo, though, thats another story.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Looked up napisan and looks like you can get it at safeway or walmart... I'm assuming it's a stain remover you can use on baby stuff? 

Anyone heard from Logan? She had an appt today... hope she's okay...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. sorry been a very busy day..

Started with a cold starting, then the drs all is well next appt dec 7th for my glucose.. then went grocery shopping, got mckennas big big girl bed and set all that up, then had to clean her room up.. then supper and now finally sitting and resting..

Hope your all well too.. im beat..


----------



## DrGomps

hope you don't get sick logan&#8230;

Hows everyone else&#8230;

Stacey??? RacheL??? Cass?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah? 

Good news, ladies-- we are getting our check for the van tomorrow! Almost as much as we paid for it. I'm very happy. Hopefully we will be back to two vehicles soon. Great, 'cause I'm going crazy having to share my car!!


----------



## DrGomps

Yay! Jen, that's awesome news!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Jen that's so good, bet it's difficult sharing one vehicle when you've got a LO.

39 Weeks for me today. Clary Sage bath, massage, DTD AND a full moon last night did nothing, think she's barricaded herself in here. No 11/11/11 baby for me, lol!

Trying desperately to think of things to occupy myself - I honestly don't mind if she's late or anything, I just wish I had things to distract myself from the constant countdown - it'd be a lot easier!

Hope everyone's doing well, anyone got anything good planned for the weekend? I'm off to my Aunt's house for Mexican food tomorrow night with OH, then roast dinner on Sunday at my Grandparent's as usual :)


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 39 weeks Rachel.. only 7 more days.. :)

My plans for the weekend are painting peanuts room and decorating for christmas.. I know its a bit early yet but im pregnant so thats my excuse.. im just over fall.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 39 weeks, Rachel!! One more week! Hard to believe!! 

Well, no check today. :( They are mailing us a power of atty form that we have to sign and mail back and have the title notarized and mail it in and THEN we get our money. 
Stupid insurance companies. 
Argh. 
Chocolate chip cookies seem to be helping the situation.


----------



## babydustcass

hey ladies,

glad to hear the check will be (hopefully) with you very soon, it must be a nightmare to have to share your car, especially when you are used to and need two vechicles.

I am feeling great, had a lovely day at my friends house today with some of the girls for a catch up. Was nice to get out the house and pass some time. Only 9 days left for me till dd. I wonder what the stats are on labour timings compared to previous births?

My curry is here... eek! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm, I wonder what the stats are... 
Maybe Macie won't come early... because George was born on the 28th day of the month, right? (going by your sig) So I would assume, going by a theory that I have, that she will also be born near the 28th... I doubt she will be _late_ since she is a second baby... 
Okay. My official guess. 
I think you will go into labor on the 21st and Macie will be born on the 22nd. :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Evening ladies :)

went for a loooooooooong walk today with OH, just wanted to get out of the house (plus my friend who's 2 weeks behind me is in early labour which is JUST not fair, lol) think I overdid it though because when I came back I started to feel like I was coming down with the flu - really achey, tired and a bit sick. Ended up sleeping from 3pm till 7pm, feeling a bit better now. Really craving cereal for tea so OH has gone to get me some from the supermarket :D


----------



## DrGomps

hope you feel better Rachel&#8230;keep DTD, drinking RLT and using EPO&#8230;I think honestly it really helped my labor progress so quickly as my induction was pretty quick compared to many that last days!! do you know when the MW's would offer a sweep??

Logan&#8230;nothing wrong with starting early&#8230;I have Hannukah then christmas&#8230;I like to double dip!! 

Cassie&#8230;I think the 25th for you&#8230;eeks! Can't wait for more STC babies!!

AFM&#8230;feeling better today&#8230;Josephine is sleeping loads&#8230;maybe she is having a growth spurt&#8230;got some hydrogel to see it that helps soothe my sore nipples oh and my breasts are leaking everywhere&#8230;its crazy!! Last few days with DH&#8230;then he goes back to work monday...


----------



## babydustcass

Oh, i really hope shes here on or before her due date :( I am getting impatient. George was born the day before his due date, but labour started 2 days before that, he was born at 11.05pm too so an hour later and he would have arrived on his due date... if only we knew when they were going to be born lol, i could make sure my mum will be here in time (she lives 3 hrs drive away (on a good day)), get exact childcare sorted for George and be completely and fully prepared.

Just sitting at the lappy whilst bouncing on my ball as i type.

My curry was... erm... spicy! bleh!

Had some more mucus plug today, it seems to be coming away in bits

So pleased you are feeling better Andrea and things are going so well with little miss. How is DH about going back to work? I bet he doesnt want to leave you both!!


Ahhh Logan, i love christmas! If we hadn't just decorated the decs would be going up too lol, for now I am enjoying my new front room and furniture. I hate it when you take the decs back down and it looks so bare! I have been buying some new Christmas bits here and there but what I am really looking forward to is starting Christmas shopping (hopefully) next week.


----------



## babydustcass

Happy 39 weeks Rachel! :) XXXX


----------



## Sun_Flower

Andrea - I've got an antenatal appointment at 39+5 which is this Wednesday - they'll then schedule me for a sweep sometime the week after. If THAT doesn't work, they'll then schedule me for an induction at 42 weeks +

Really hoping I don't get THAT far, but I've still had no real symptoms lol. No plug, no contractions, no nothing. Oh well, it'll happen when it happens!

Logan - I totally want to put my Christmas decorations up now! There's no way I could convince OH though lol, so I'll just have to wait a couple of weeks before I do that. 

Woah... is it weird that I've only just realised it's only a few weeks till I can put the xmas decorations up? Christmas has REALLY taken a back seat to me this year what with waiting for the baby and all... normally I'm counting down already and this year it's barely even registered! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think that's the case for most of us... it's so hard not to be pre-occupied. 
My DH would not approve of the decs going up yet either, so we'll have to wait. Hopefully soon, though. Maybe if I start harping on him about it _now_, he'll do it on or before Thanksgiving. :)

Yay for more mucus plug, Cass... maybe you need some more curry to get things moving? :)

Andrea, isn't it ironic that all that time you were pregnant, DH didn't want to work and you were going mad, and now you could really use his help and he's got a job to go off to. :( Just the way things work, huh? 
Where are your thoughts right now on going back to work yourself? Seems like you're taking to the SAHM thing pretty well... :)

Man, I really really want to start putting Christmas things up... maybe if I do like one thing at a time, DH won't notice... :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

I dont really care if my dh cares about me decorating for christmas.. whats the harm really.. its only 13 days till thanksgiving.. so who cares.. and its not like im asking him to do it.. so blah to him.. lol


----------



## babydustcass

morning girls, its 4am here.... so restless and cannot sleep so thought id stop fighting it and just wake up, sit on the lappy and await the feeling of tiredness. Failing that Ill get up at the crack of dawn and get the washing done, tidy up and maybe even have a bath?


----------



## cranberry987

Yup. Right there with ya. Was watching ER in bed just now and it put me back to sleep but the end credits woke me up....

Sorry not been on here much. Slept like shit all this week so just been dragging myself through


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well after sleeping from 3-7 last night, I STILL went to bed at 10pm and slept till 8am this morning. Must have needed the sleep I guess! Up now though, and raring to go and do my weekly mega clean :D already got the washing on, just about to start the kitchen. Determined to ignore my due date and just get on with things. Going to have a nice night at my aunt's house tonight with some yummy fajitas and mexican food, and going to start doing Christmas bits this week - wrapping presents, sorting out the xmas decorations ready to go up (I've got to sort out what can and can't go up as we're in a different house this year). PROCRASTINATION RULES! lol


----------



## DrGomps

Yay for festive christmas things!! I think there is nothing wrong with doing it a bit early. I need to get Josephine a stocking!! Eeks!! I also need to get on the announcements and christmas cards&#8230;

Cassie..maybe she will come even earlier! :dance:

Jen, its going to be tough when steve goes back because he is the one that does the laundry/dishes etc whilst I am glued at the boob. Regarding being a SAHM&#8230;I am loving it and don't miss work at all. I can't imagine leaving little Josephine with anyone else&#8230;I get anxious when I hand her off to others&#8230;but have been handing her to DH around 9/10 each night because i am exhausted and then he gets her down and then I do the rest of the night feedings&#8230;the last two nights its been consistently every 3 hours which I can handle&#8230;and she doesn't really cry much she just takes the boob for about 15 minutes then is out again. I really should try and pump at night but last night I couldn't be bothered. But sometimes she will fall asleep before having the other side. Anywho..she is asleep right now so going to go back and catch some more zzzs myself as we have 4 guests coming today!! :dohh:


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Girls!!

Been to preggo yoga, had couple of clients now going to chill for a bit before making cupcakes then meal out with a big group 2nite... hmm would much rather be staying in !
Am feeling tired this week and my back is achey, even tho I had a massage on weds!
Just checked my diary for next week, it's a hectic one :wacko: just keep thinking 3 more weeks left, come on come come on..

Andrea i think it sounds like u are doing a great job & coping really well !!
Cass & Raych really hope u don't have to wait too much longer !! Are u starting to feel uncomfortable yet?

Ohh I love Christmas, we'll prob put everything up first weekend in December although I would do it earlier if i could get away with it, but we're also decorating so not the best time !

Hope the other ladies are doing well ! :thumbup:

P.S - Random.. but are we allowed to wear our own nightie/tee for labour or do they put u in a hospital gown ??


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I didnt get a chance to read back but I see no labor has started yet for the thanksgiving mammas. 

Afm I have a date set for my cerclage removal December 23rd and I couldnt be happier.


----------



## cranberry987

Our tree is going up November the 29th (or probably the weekend before tbh) as thats when the mw will come out to me without having a shitfit about him being premature. Realistically if it's the day before or something then I'm staying home but might have to shout at em down the phone. 

Exciting about having a date for the stitch out :) have they said what they expect to happen once it's out?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm probably looking at the 29th/ 30th for my decorations too, hopefully Eden will be here by then and I'll be in the frame of mind to do it!

So exciting about the stitch removal - I second Cran's question - what happens then? could baby theoretically come like, straight away on Christmas Day or something or is it more likely to not happen till the end of December? I'm not sure how it works...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning ladies!! 
Sorry you girls aren't sleeping well... I was up at 3 am... if it weren't for the time difference, we could all be up chatting. :)

Oh my gosh, Rachel, 6 more days!!! Just ignoring your EDD... good luck with that! Stay busy! :)

Andrea, more guests?! Don't be afraid to kick 'em out when you get tired! Tell 'em it's their choice-- they can go home or stay and do housework! :)
Can you BF Josie in a sling so your hands are free? Or is she still too little for that? 

Vic-- I've heard ppl say you can bring your own nightie, but I think it might depend on the hospital. With ds, I wore a hospital gown the whole time I was in, and while they're easy-access, they're not comfy. I am thinking I will bring at least my robe this time and hopefully they'll let me wear it once I am up to walking around. 

Ericka-- yay for a cerclage removal date!! You expect to start labor shortly after, right?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vic - I think you can wear your own nighties if you want to? My SIL and friends have all worn their own nighties/ pj's but I'm not sure if that's a general thing or down to the individual hospital? I'm taking nighties and PJ bottoms in the hope that I can wear my own stuff xx


----------



## cranberry987

I think if you have an epi or something they want you in a gown otherwise the births I've been at they've been in their own clothes


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Hope your all well.. I too didnt sleep well so i hear you all on that.. this cold is not helping anything either.. now im at the coughing stage ugh.. just want to feel better already...

Ericka-so exciting for you to have that date set.. not too far away.. :) hope baby doesnt come on xmas as i know you have other children.. that would make it hard..

Vic-I too wore the gown the hospital had but after baby was born and i took a bath i put on my own clothes.. might be a question to ask at your next appt..

Rachel-Cassie-Hope your little girls come soon.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Yeah, Most hospitals have you bring your own nightie unless its an emergency of course and you dont have your bag with you. 

I brought a cheapie one from primark for the birth, just like when I was pregnant with George. Dont forget to pack some big knickers to hold the mahooosive maternity pads too. I never wear socks really unless i wear boots, but sock are really a must too! hehe

Hope I get a full nights sleep tonight, I have had a couple of really terrible and restless nights. I dont know if its the new sheets or what, but I cant get comfortable at all. Egyptian cotton is so cold, slippery and crackly?

Went into town on my own today to do some Christmas shopping for my close family. I was out just a couple of hours and had to call Aston to come and get me as I could barley walk another inch, THEN someone gets a bright idea to go food shopping... i wished i was George the whole way around, jelous of my three year old sat in the trolley seat without a pain in the world whilst I hobbled around, each step wondering if Macie was going to fall out.

Had lots of BH this afternoon and evening, and feeling super sore from all the walking today. I think its def moved her down a bit more as I can feel more of her 'back' lower down which must mean her head is very low now. 

My curry last night didnt work though, I havent even been able to 'go'... its not making me feel bunged up but surely its not good to not go properly in over 48hours? I wonder if blocked/bunged up bowels could hold something back from happening? Maybe in theory like when I was at the last stages of labour and pushing with George, he couldnt come down any further because my bladder was so full it was in the way, they put in a catheter as I couldnt wee and I filled TWO kidney trays with pee!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm... I know I've heard you 'clear out' before the baby comes... so maybe there's a 'stopping up' before the clearing out? 
I know nothing. :blush:
Hospitals in the UK are so different... here the hospital gives you a gown, and a clean one after you wash up, and those little slipper socks for your feet... I actually like those... they're warm and they have grippies on the bottom so you won't slip when you go walking. :)
With Thomas, my legs and feet swelled up so bad afterwards and I had to wear those things on my legs that get tighter and release over and over... don't remember what they're called... they were annoying but apparently necessary. 
I don't know why that happened, though-- if it was because of labor or because of surgery or because of being off my feet for so long or what. Anyone know?


----------



## babydustcass

yeah its so weird, when I watch the different one born every minutes... the differences in the US to the UK are amazing! and of course I learn a LOT from BnB too


----------



## truthbtold

Has anyone tried castor oil to get labor going. I know a lot of women take a teaspoon or two of that. Its suppose to give results. 

I hope I go into labor soon after my cerclage come out. Either way im screwed on birthdays. Ds1 turns 10 december 28th and ds2 turns 3 january 16th. 

Today was my first day out shopping. I think I went over board but I found great deals at the outlet mall.


----------



## cranberry987

I've had caster oil for a detox once and it was really grim. Personally I wouldn't use it as it would be a nightmare with cramps and labour. Also it's quite hard to buy it. Chemists do sell it but they say they don't as they don't like women to induce with it because it's supposed to make the baby poo meconium (no idea if that's true or not). I couldn't buy it as an obviously non pregnant woman. They wouldn't sell it to dh whatever lie he said.


----------



## DrGomps

they sell castor oil here&#8230;my MIL swears by it&#8230;I tried it twice&#8230;I puked it up both times..it made me violently ill and no labor. 

I think Ericka..you will probably go into labor right after they remove the stitch right??

about wearing your own nightie for the labor&#8230;I advise against it&#8230;I got so much crap on the one I was wearing&#8230;at least for the delivery&#8230;if you want to wear one that you like and then switch to a hospital gown once your ready to push I think that would be okay&#8230;especially if you are able to walk around during labor&#8230;I was stuck in bed with an induction so I was in their gown and all sorts of nastiness got on there!!! Birth is MESSY!! I wore my own jammies in the post partum area

sorry Cass that you are so sore&#8230;I know what you mean about being jealous of kids in strollers&#8230;the end is so hard

Jen, I was seriously going mental with all the guests&#8230;the first two came all the way from brooklyn and they brought a gift, but they stayed 3 hours&#8230;after they left I got Josie down and wanted to nap&#8230;but the next group were an hour and a half late ( I could've napped before they came) and I was waiting for them to come so I can nap&#8230;but I pumped a lot and had half a glass of :wine: which was lovely&#8230;but I got a bit dizzy and then Josie couldn't latch later on in the night because she got the bottle for several feeds. Well she latched but it was incorrectly and almost killed my poor nips!!

any who&#8230;she is latching fine now&#8230;and is passed out so going back to sleep myself...


----------



## cranberry987

Thing is with the Nhs I'm not sure they'd give you one if you didn't need one. They'd just tell you to wash the nightie that you'd brought. They don't gown up and drape everything in blue stuff like they seem to in America, you just squirt the baby out however if it's uncomplicated. Even with an induction you're in a gown as then they can get to you easier if you need something in an emergency but it's still just a mw unless there's any actual problem. 

Probably best not to take a White nightie either way ^^


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've just bought some cheap nighties from Peacocks and Primark - I'm not expecting to bring them home from the hospital because I assume they'll get ruined, so that's ok I guess! 

Had a lovely evening with my Aunt and her friend last night, yummy Mexican food and just a generally relaxing evening. spicy food didn't do anything though, she's still firmly inside and I've had no sensations of any kind. Not too bothered though, she'll come when she's ready. I'm having a few days of actually feeling pretty comfortable so I'm taking advantage of that and just enjoying time with OH. Gonna have a nice bath this morning, then gonna enjoy the nice weather and go for a loooooong walk, then we're off to my Grandparents house for dinner this afternoon as usual :)


----------



## DrGomps

the thing about spicy food is so not true as I ate it everyday and it didn't change anything&#8230;
yeah crane&#8230;they used a lot of blue draping and gowns for everything&#8230;I think mine was extra messy due to the amnio infusion. 

Josephine woke up a lot this morning so I think I am going to nap...


----------



## cranberry987

Someone I know on here has avoided curries her entire pregnancy as she says there's some spices which set you off. I think it's a bit extreme tbh and it's probably like pineapple - you have to eat a ridiculous amount for it to do anything. I sometimes think all that stuff is counterproductive anyway as it makes you focus on it so much that you get super stressed which isn't gonna get baby out

Having a lazy day watching films. On the goonies at the moment. Feeling a bit poo with a chest infection :/


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I don't think anything is going to get her out before she wants to. I need something to do tomorrow, as I've got a completely free day and if I don't keep myself busy I'll just sit on the sofa poking my tummy asking her why she's not coming out! Any suggestions?

Hope everyone has had a good weekend - wonder if Macie or Eden will actually make an appearance at any point this week? xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm. Go have a swim. Or do aqua aerobics if you can find a class. All the jigging ya know ^^


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'd love to go for a swim but I don't have a maternity swimming costume. I managed to fit into a bigger sized one earlier in pregnancy but it doesn't fit now :( Sucks because I really would go swimming like every day if I had one! xx


----------



## Traskey

:awww:

Hope it's not too long for you now. I peek in daily for baby updates :dance:


----------



## sept10

sorry been MIA for a while. Did my poster presentation on friday and have spent most of the weekend writing my literature review protocol...1500words and i'm finish tonight woohoo...well exceot the referencing part which might take an age but at least all the thinking bits more or less done. 

at mw last tues she said bump was measuring a bit big. I was 29weeks the following day but measuring 30 cm. She said 1 cm difference was ok but if its up to 3cm difference next time i will have to go get a growth scan.....this happen to anyone else?

well baby jiggy away and still feeling well so i'm not worrying about it. 

hope alls well with everyone and andrea hope you are getting plenty of sleep and lovely cuddles!!

any sign of any more babies??


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was measuring a centimetre ahead from 28 weeks all the way up to 36 but then I levelled out :) xx


----------



## QueenVic

Pickle has measured around 2 weeks ahead at the last few appointments but she's not concerned and I don't have GD as been tested.. see what she says next week!

Oh I totally forget to mention I have serious carpel tunnel in my hands, mostly my right arghh it's so annoying !! Not really a problem in the day but in the night and early morning, ouch ! Just another lovely preggo symptom :wacko:

Raych I got a maternity costume from Amazon by Emma Jane.. it came down really quick and does the job and wasn't expensive :thumbup:
When did u finish work again ??


Had a lazy/fat day today so need to fit in a powerwalk between work and hypno tomorrow.. always makes me feel better !

Monday again tomorrow..gees...


----------



## Sun_Flower

By the time I wouldn't fit in the other costume anymore and needed a maternity one I thought it wasn't worth it as I'm due any day, and the other costume fit me up to 6 months pregnant which is what I'm assuming I'll look like once I've had the baby?

I finished work waaaay back in July because I was made redundant due to budget cuts (lovely thing for them to do to a 6 month pregnant woman. NOT.) so I guess I've done well to keep myself busy till now, what with moving 350 miles across the country, setting up in a new house etc. Could have been going stir crazy before now I guess! xx


----------



## cranberry987

I measured like 5w ahead or something stupid at 28w, was crap mw tho and baby was breech. Miraculously shrunk back at 31w. 1cm is tiny rly so nothing to worry about. Even 3cm, unless it's consistently high I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## QueenVic

Sun_Flower said:


> By the time I wouldn't fit in the other costume anymore and needed a maternity one I thought it wasn't worth it as I'm due any day, and the other costume fit me up to 6 months pregnant which is what I'm assuming I'll look like once I've had the baby?
> 
> I finished work waaaay back in July because I was made redundant due to budget cuts (lovely thing for them to do to a 6 month pregnant woman. NOT.) so I guess I've done well to keep myself busy till now, what with moving 350 miles across the country, setting up in a new house etc. Could have been going stir crazy before now I guess! xx

Oh yeah, blonde.. :dohh: course you're not going to get one now haha you're going to drop any day ! (well hopefully!!)
I think the other one will be fine after if it fit up to 6mnths!

Ah I rmb now, still can't believe they did that it's awful - but still you have done very well not to go mad with boredom :thumbup: Not sure I will be able to say the same.. although I will at least have Xmas and New Year inbetween... :shrug:


----------



## babydustcass

Rach, I am making birth announcement cards tomorrow. Although I already have a fair bit of craft stuff here as I use it in my work too, but they should take up a fair amount of time along with good ole day time tv lol

I have started them this evening though as there is a fair bit of cutting out to do. Im not making them for everyone, mainly for closest family as a keep sake and for the sake of keeping me busy. They are gonna be so cute and when she is here all i have to do is write her details on and print out a little picture to stick on.

Have been for a brisk walk his evening with Aston, had a few tightenings since but nothing to get excited about. 

HAHA an advert just came on and it was singing ''Its thefinal countdown....''


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just an update, think Ive surged today! :D Middle test was positive

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1077.jpg


----------



## babydustcass

Wooooo for surging Ysa! Now go Getty that eggy! Goodluck hun xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Woohoo! *dances* fingers crossed Ysa! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thats great YSA... fxed tightly crossed for you hun..


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck catching that egg Ysa!


----------



## sspencer99

hey all soz ive been so mia 
ive been soo ill and not really in the mood to do much but i think im gettin worse :( 

yasa yay really made me smile now run and get ya freak on xx 

im seriously supprised no ones dropped lol 

how is everyone ???????


----------



## sspencer99

ohh and andrea been following ur piccies on fb xx


----------



## DrGomps

Cran, I love the goonies!!

Sarah, you sound super busy!! and what the others said&#8230;1 cm is nothing to be worried about&#8230;I was 1 cm ahead consistently until 35 weeks.Fundal height can be off and vary depending on who took it!!

Rachel..so close!! keeping busy is a must at this stage!!

Cassie&#8230;wow you are really on top of it doing the announcements already&#8230;I need to get on that!!

Ysatis!! yay!! Your oing early! So excited!! Go catch that egg!!

Stacey, hope you feel better hun!! :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

AFM&#8230;little josephine projectile vomitted this morning&#8230;scared the crap out of me&#8230;she seems fine now and is finally sleeping&#8230;she was up 5 hours this morning&#8230;which means I didn't get much sleep&#8230;I should do chores while she is sleeping but all I want to do is sleep!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Heading off to bed for an early night tonight - had a bit of an upset stomach twice earlier (not very pleasant), now going to bed with a headache. Hopefully I'll be able to sleep it off, not fun! Hope everyone else is ok :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hope you feel better with a sleep :(


----------



## QueenVic

Good Luck Ysa !!:happydance: get to it !! :winkwink:

Raych hope u feel better soon :nope: could be the start of something with the upset tummy !! FX'd


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki, I don't remember if I already told you, but happy 31 weeks!! 

Stacey, is it pregnancy-related sickness or something else? I hope you feel better. I've missed you!! Can't believe you're 16 weeks already... wow... 

Rachel, feel better. 

Everyone, get lots of sleep!! We all need it, whether we're baking babies or catching eggies!! (Or cleaning up projectile vomit. :))


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Jen it's a cold and other stuff I just sneeze and their so violent i just want to sleep after I do like seven in a row it's horrid 
Also I got a cold sore and for some reason my chin started to scab over 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning everyone, feeling a bit better this morning after a nice long sleep :) Can't believe it's only 3 days till my due date. Still reckon this little one is going to keep me waiting for ages, lol. I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully they'll book me in for a sweep appointment next week if I make it that far. Got to start doing SOMETHING to get the little madam out!


----------



## babydustcass

Good morning :D

I had a nice long sleep too last night after an earlyish night, but finding it very broken an by around 3-4am I am wide awake. I had couple of period like pains over night and early this morning too, I am very aware of every little twinge. Wish I could just forget about the impending due date. Keeping busy is all we can do I guess. We went and got ALL georges Christmas presents yesterday which was fun and pretty glad we did really as some of the toys he really wants and loves were already in very low supply. Just need to get a couple more stocking fillers hehe

Just wrapped my mums Christmas presents up too as we probably wont see her over Christmas as she is making the journey here for the birth instead. I love wrapping presents, but only when they ar square HAHA!

Getting some strong BH this morning, so hope this means we are getting somewhere.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Blergh I take back what I said earlier :( had some breakfast and then within half an hour had to run to the loo for more unpleasantness. Think I'm going to avoid food for the rest of the day, as it seems that whenever I eat it just goes through me :( can't believe I've managed to get some sort of bug when I'm 39 weeks pregnant! Hope the rest of you ladies are all feeling ok xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Raych don't your bowels try to clear themselves out before Labour starts ??


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hmm maybe? It's only happened once today... i had a really small lunch (because I felt so ill from not eating) and nothing else has happened in that department so fingers crossed I'm better. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens? I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon so I'll ask her then xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope your all well.. Rachel Cassie.. getting so excited for you.. cant believe how fast time has gone..

Im still sick.. really starting to drive me nuts.. was up last night coughing all night.. now my head and lower back hurts from it.. stinks how there isnt much in pregnancy you can do to get a rid of colds.. so planning a lazy day today.. :) if i feel better may wrap a few more gifts later.. we will see..


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Im sick too, stuffy nose and sore throat. Kiddies always bring me home germs from school and daycare. 

I hope someone goes into labor soon I love reading birth stories.


----------



## lilrojo

I know Erika.. I got mine from my dd who got hers from her cousins.. but now she is better and im still sick.. and nothing seems to be doing any good..


----------



## truthbtold

Wish I was home back in bed but Im trying to save my leave.


----------



## cranberry987

Are we all ill?! I've got a chest infection which is kicking my ass. Need rest and sleep but I'm wide awake at stupid o clock too for no reason. As soon as the sun comes up i can sleep but then i gotta go to work!!

Thinking about starting mat leave early if this doesn't clear up soon. Even working from home sucks.


----------



## lilrojo

Looks like we all must be sick.. its that time of year i guess.. ugh.. so i broke all the blood vessels in the right side of my face from coughing so hard last night.. i look great with red dots all over the face on that whole side.. ugh... yay

Just got done vac. and ate some soup for lunch.. doing all that i can to get arid of this cold.. my dd has coughed a few times so im praying she doesnt get my cold again... hope your all doing well..


----------



## cranberry987

Oh no! Hope they fade quickly.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, can't believe we have 3 days for Rachel and 6 for Cassie... I'm banking on a baby or at least some labor by the end of the week!! 
Rachel, that does sound promising about the bathroom issues... Andrea, didn't you have a similar symptom? 
Oooooh so exciting!!!! 
I _would_ say that I'm not sick... but you know what happens when you do that... And actually, my asthma has been really bad over the past week, so I'm not exactly healthy. :shrug: 
Oh, and I completely forgot about this, but last night I was up feeling very very sick, like I was gonna throw up or pass out. I called DH to come in, thinking at least maybe he could distract me from it until it passed, but it didn't work. 
This has happened to me a few other times before, pregnant and not, and one time we actually called 911 and they came... and said all my vitals were okay... actually by the time they came, I was feeling quite a bit better. So I knew not to bother this time, unless I had some extra worry like cramps or bleeding or something, which I didn't. And I took my temp and it was fine. 
:shrug: I have no idea what it was or why it happens... eventually I got more tired than sick and just went back to bed and when I woke up I was fine. 

Anyway. Hope everyone is doing well and hope to see some babies born soon!!! 
Happy 35 weeks, Cran!! 
Happy 32 weeks, Ericka!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* Jen that sounds awful, hope it doesn't happen too often for you! I think if we have a baby by the end of the week it'll be Macie, not Eden. She's far too comfortable where she is! I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon, I'll be 39+5. I could hope for a sweep or something but as far as I'm aware they don't do anything like that in the UK until you're officially overdue, so I won't be eligible for anything like that until at LEAST 40+5 I think. Factor in the odds of a sweep working first time and I'm looking at being around till 41+ lol. Oh well, she'll come out when she's ready, and as long as she's doing ok in there, I'm not going to force her out... 

*sticks head down top and yells GET OUT at bump*

...

ahem.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sun_Flower said:


> *sticks head down top and yells GET OUT at bump*
> 
> ...
> 
> ahem.

:rofl: 

Did it work? 

That reminds me of the episode of Friends when Phoebe is pregnant with the triplets and she starts having contractions and she goes, "Ow! Ow! Ow!" Then she peeks down her shirt and says, "Oh, I was kind of hoping that was it." :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

Someone I know had a sweep at 39w (in the UK). If you pushed for it then they might do it, but it might just cause more issues than it solved if youre nowhere near ready

Bought a hat off ebay and it arrived. its so fricking cute. https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/6349703025/

having to transfer all my pics to another account as my flikr is full. going to photobucket as I think thats unlimited storage. I dunno. have 1k photos apparently since april....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Bleh. No one in labor yet? 

DS is a mess this morning. He woke up too early again. Argh. 
Think I'm going to go get some steak. Bowl of cereal two hours ago and I'm famished again.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope everyone else feels better because I just seem to be getting worse.Gosh I hate being sick. I can hardly breathe


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: Can you take anything? Being sick stinks. :(


----------



## truthbtold

Not that I know of, some say tylenol products but I dont know if that includes cold medicines


----------



## lilrojo

Huge hugs Ericka.. I was terrible yesterday but today i seem to be doing better.. feel like a human again at least.. Still stuffed up some and coughing but not as bad a yesterday so my meds are working yay.. I actually was able to sleep last night..

Ericka I am taking Robitussin DM.. I think tylenol is normal or extra strength.. dont think the cold ones though.. I looked at my safe meds for coughing and such.. then called to make sure it was fine..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Had my midwife appointment today - not a lot happened. Baby is still engaged, heartbeat fine, blood pressure fine... got an appointment for Wednesday next week - if I get that far they'll discuss a sweep/ induction options. Nothing else said really!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Rachel, come on out Eden :)


----------



## babydustcass

hey ladies

just checking in...

hope everyone get better soon. I still have a chest infection but the antibotics dont seem to be doing much to kick it out!? :( apart from that feeling just fine... maybe a little too fine lol wish i was having some niggles and pains... but alas, besides some mucus plug, nothing!

Have been keeping myself busy with various bits and bobs but nothing really exciting. I need to go out tomorrow to get my mum birthday and xmas pressies from George and Macie. 

My mum is coming up on Friday and will be staying until the birth... slightly tempted to leave my ironing pile now hehehehehehe :D 

Really fancy a long walk as I feel like I have been so lazy today and yesterday, so will take a walk into the village for supplies when I collect George.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Logan I will have DH pick up some Robitussin DM. Glad your doing a little better.

Cass and Rachel I hope your babies come on out this weekend, we need some more babies around here.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

What do you ladies know about Progesterone? Is it something that your DR can just check? I'm thinking that if I get my :bfp: making an appt right away, and I'm hoping it's something that can be checked.. :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wonder if I should just buy cream like Andrea did..? I found this on Amazon, what do you guys think?

https://www.amazon.com/Source-Natur...JJHY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321459035&sr=8-2


----------



## truthbtold

I dont know a lot about progesterone creams. I am taking the injections once a week.


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa it is something that can be checked right away if your dr will check it.. my old one never did just did bloods.. and now my new one did.. it was in the 30s which was good at my stage of pregnancy like 10dpo but he still prescribed it cuz i wanted it just to err on the side of caution.. i had the suppositories.. 

I would think anything would be better than nothing.. I feel really confident that that was was got me as far as i am..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I went ahead and ordered the Progesterone cream.. Need to figure out when I should start it. Friday, when it get's here till AF or should I wait to see if I get a BFP first? :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Can't progesterone keep AF away? I mean, prolong it? I think I've heard people say that AF usually comes after they finish the progesterone. 
I think it's good that you ordered it... I agree with what Logan said, I think it helped her get through the early weeks and would be a good idea for anyone with a history of mc's. But that's just my opinion. 

Ericka, my list says tylenol meds are safe and I assumed that meant the cold ones, too, but I can't take them because they have phenylephrine. Robitussin DM is on my list as well... And you can take cepacol or sucrets lozenges... and of course saline nasal spray. 
Lots of fluids... and as much rest as you can taking care of your kiddos! Feel better. :hugs:

I'm ready for some babies to be born up in here!! Ooh, if it happens in the middle of the night, we in the States will hopefully be online to see all the action, right?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Can't progesterone keep AF away? I mean, prolong it? I think I've heard people say that AF usually comes after they finish the progesterone.
> I think it's good that you ordered it... I agree with what Logan said, I think it helped her get through the early weeks and would be a good idea for anyone with a history of mc's. But that's just my opinion.

So do you think I should wait until I get a bfp to start it? Just in case it makes AF stay away & I'm _*not *_pregnant?


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa I think most ppl start is after they ovulate.. so it helps the lining stay strong and not break down before af starts.. So thats what i would do.. start it after o day.. have you gotten a positive opk, i think you did right.. so when do you think you would get the cream by, dpo that is.. 

If it were me I would start it after o and use it until i know if im pregnant or not.. If not I would stop and if so ob. continue on.. Thats just my opinion..

(and yes progesterone can prolong af, as it keeps your lining built up which is why you stop the extra if your not preggo) not sure what andrea did with the cream she got maybe ask her on her journal.. what she did.. I had the suppositories and got pregnant before any tests could be done on me.. so we did the prog. more as peace of mind percaution wise after i got my bfp, but i tested early at 10dpo so it was before me period was due to start..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks Logan! The cream will be here when I'm 4DPO (Friday) I'm 2DPO now. I'll start it when it comes! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

^^ WSS. 
:)
Hahaha I have no experience with this... but that sounds about right. Start it as soon as you get it to try to keep the lining built up... and then stop it when you get a bfn? Idk. That part would be hard for me because I don't know that I would be willing to really believe a bfn enough to stop the progesterone until maybe like 16 dpo!! You know? 'Cause you always hear stories of ppl who got bfn's until 15-16 dpo and then got a bfp. So... :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

No problem Ysa.. yeah i would start it when it comes and depending on results stop it if af comes.. thats my advice on it.. I would see what andrea did though as she was using it before she got hers i think.. dont really remember been forever..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha I know, doesn't it seem like forever since Andrea got her bfp? Wow... What, like two more months and we will have been chatting for a year, and Josie will be two months old!! And we'll have a couple more babies... and hopefully two more bfp's!!


----------



## lilrojo

So I sent Ysa a message but though i would post it here too... I googled progesterone and found this...

Because progesterone is essential to prevent the premature shedding of the supportive secretory endometrium, a significant drop in progesterone levels or blockade of progesterone receptor sites during the first 10 - 12 weeks of pregnancy may result in the loss of the embryo (miscarriage).

Women with a history of miscarriage should begin using progesterone cream as soon as they know they have ovulated, to supplement their own progesterone and offset any environmental estrogen effects. (Using progesterone before ovulation can create a hormonal signal that tells the brain not to ovulate)

If you want to be pregnant and you're using progesterone cream, it's very important to keep using progesterone cream until you find out whether you're pregnant. (You can take a pregnancy test a few days after your period would normally be due.) The sudden drop in progesterone levels created if you stop using the cream can cause what is, in effect, an abortion, by bringing on menstruation.

If you find out that you are not pregnant, stop taking the progesterone on day 28 of your cycle or whenever the last day of your cycle normally occurs. If you are pregnant, keep using the progesterone every day in normal doses. It's fine to use it throughout your pregnancy, and it's important not to stop it suddenly until your third trimester when the placenta is making so much that it won't notice if there's a drop of 15 to 30 mg a day.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh wow. Very interesting.


----------



## Sun_Flower

So after weeks and weeks of wobbling and balancing around the top of the bath chasing bubbles, Ruby decided to join me in the bath for a swim. Poor kitty, don't think she appreciated it too much. She doesn't seem too traumatised by her experience now as she's running round the living room playing with her toys. Just thought I'd share a picture, for cuteness and for laughs!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6519.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DrGomps

Hi ladies&#8230;sorry to hear so many of you are doing poorly&#8230;sounds like there is a bug going around in this thread!! :haha: There is nothing worse then being sick when pregnant&#8230;luckily no bug here&#8230;which is good, the last thing I want to do is get little Josephine sick.

Regarding progesterone..Ysatis I used that cream and I am pretty sure I started progesterone after I ovulated around cycle day 22&#8230;or so. I got my BFP that cycle so I am not sure if it would've delayed AF or not&#8230;but hopefully you don't have to find out either&#8230;I used the dose that they have on the bottle&#8230;which I think was half a teaspoon 2x a day or something&#8230;I stopped around 12 weeks when the placenta takes over the progesterone production&#8230;I think Logan also stopped the suppositories around the same time&#8230;It did make me break out&#8230;wellL I think that and the other hormones&#8230;I am so excited for your this cycle!!! 

I really can't believe this thread has been going almost for a year now!! Time flies&#8230;.I am so happy that we "stuck together" and hope we continue as our last couple members get there bfps and throughout our pregnancies and as our LO's grow. :flower: 

Macie&#8230;Eden&#8230;.come out, come out wherever you are!!! I keep checking on here getting excited for some news!! Josephine needs some friends to play with!! :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha Rachel, that poor wet kitty!!! Look at her face! She's like, mom, why'd you let me do that?? :haha:

Come on babies!!! Come on out!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yup stopped the suppositories at 12 weeks.. and all has been good so far.. I too am excited for you Ysa... sounds promising.. :)

I agree come on out Macie and Eden..


----------



## cranberry987

aw poor cat, she doesnt look too traumatised tho. ours try and DRINK out of the bath when Im in, its totally disgusting as I have bath salts in there, also its full of dirt!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cran - that's what she was trying to do when she fell in - she even licks the bubbles and it's like 'ewwwww' that can't taste good!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... boring around here lately... anyone have any babies yet? 
:coffee: 
Happy 17 weeks, Stacey!! Woweee, it's going fast! Feeling any better today?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Happy Happy 17 weeks Stacey.. :)

Hope your all doing well.. So im still sick but feeling way way better.. finally nose is still all stuffed up and im still coughing but like as much as before.. been (tmi) throwing up a lot again lately just due to all the extra mucus and crap in my stomach and chest.. Always seem to feel lots better after.. so yay for that.. lol Things are looking up as of today.. :)

Thats about all there is new with me.. have a good day everyone..


----------



## babydustcass

ooo due date tomorrow rach! I hope Eden doesnt keep you waiting too long, any signs hun?

I just woke up from a lovely nap, after walking 3 miles and DTD when we got back lol... not trying to get Macie out, honest LOL!

Happy 17 weeks Stacey


----------



## Sun_Flower

No signs at all, lol - going to go for a walk in a bit, might DTD tonight again, but still nothing going on. She's going to keep us all waiting, bet she's all warm and snuggly :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwww... 
I can't wait to see who comes first... wouldn't it be awesome if they came on the same day and your girlies had the same bday?


----------



## Sun_Flower

That'd be so cute! I was speaking to my mum and said technically Eden isn't even SUPPOSED to be here yet, so I have no right to be hurrying her along really lol. After tomorrow she'll be officially outstaying her welcome though lol! Just got back from a nice long walk -I just enjoy getting out of the house, lol!


----------



## lilrojo

I swear the ones who work at getting their babies out are the ones that go to their due date or later.. like Andrea too.. baby will come when ready lol..

I did nothing and mckenna came 3 days early.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha sorry to squash your theory... but I did nothing and Thomas was a week late. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha yeah but your only one person.. so my theory is still correct.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

I did nothing with george and he was 1 day early... was in labour 2 days before though too.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah but see you still were early and not late.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

So OH and I have decided that if Eden comes tomorrow her nickname is going to be Pudsey as it's Children In Need night.

For everyone not from the UK - we have a charity night in the UK every year called Children In Need and the mascot is Pudsey Bear - 

Children In Need


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Pudsey?? Awwww she might not appreciate that if it sticks with her!! 
But the bear is cute... 

I wonder if that's connected to World Children's Day-- when I worked at McDonald's, in November we used to sell hands for a donation and hang them up all over the store... It was kind of a pain. I hate selling stuff to people who don't want it!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ha ha probably won't appreciate it, but I doubt she'll come tomorrow anyway so there's not much chance of her getting that nickname!! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm so anxious for a baby to be born around here!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

YOU are? lol what about me and Cass!?!? tee hee hee


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahah I know! 
Rachel, are you going to be able to sleep tonight? 
I think every single little twinge would have me fully alert, like... was that a contraction? am I going into labor? 
I'm trying not to get too excited, 'cause it could still be another week, but... 
:dance: We're gonna have some more babies soon... :dance:


----------



## Traskey

Sorry for the MIA, it's been a manic week so super quick visits.

Still no babies *peeks around* Must be the cooler weather, they are staying snuggly in there.


Whoop! Christmas smileys. Hope the babies get here before :xmas6: and :xmas7:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well happy due date to me! No signs at all though so think this little one is going to keep me waiting! I refuse to answer any phones any more and make OH answer them because I'm fed up of saying 'no, nothings happening!' - you'd think people would realise that a due date is just another day and the baby isn't going to magically pop out because someone estimates it's time! lol xx


----------



## babydustcass

Happy Due date Rachel! :D Yeah just ignore the phone calls, it gets annoying after a while and like you say you would think people would just back off. I realise they are excited but your sucking the excitement out of it for me by asking every morning and evening whats been 'happening'...

Just off to town again today to get some bits


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've got no plans for today but I think I need to get out of the house or SOMETHING otherwise I'm going to be sitting here over analysing every little twinge. There really is no more likelihood of me going into labour today than yesterday or tomorrow so I need to take my mind off it, lol! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Happy 40w :) I was with someone from the NCT the other week and she got two texts from people saying 'any news?!'..... if she had had the baby she would have told people im sure. Im going to write and tell all my friends not to bother, and also a few more things like 'if you tell me im late before 42w then expect to get told where to go, home birthing isnt some brave and risky choice'. just getting annoyed by people saying 'oh i know you want a hb but you know there are horrible risks to it, why dont you go to the mw led unit' (which is exactly the same as a hb actually in terms of what they can do).

Its like they think im going to be birthing by myself down the bloody toilet or something.

having an annoyed day it seems, work are being total twats and no one is ever here to meet me so I just have to sit around until they decide to rock up....


----------



## babydustcass

and btw, i dont mind people asking here! hehe its just different! lol


----------



## cranberry987

oh no i didnt mean that, but id imagine if you got 30 texts a day from friends thats a bit annoying. fair enough they can text to see how you are, but otherwise its just useless


----------



## QueenVic

Happy DUE DATE Raych !!!

Wow can't believe it... come on Eden :happydance:

Cass & Raych - how are your energy levels at the moment?

I'm feeling tired this week out the blue :shrug: and I can't eat big meals anymore I feel soooo uncomfortable and full for about 4 hours afterwards !!:wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I don't mind on here either, but you EXPECT it on here because that's what B+B is about! My energy isn't bad actually, I had a few days last week where I just HAD to sleep every afternoon, but this week has been ok, I've been walking all the time and enjoyed it without it making me too tired etc :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Raych, you should give us a 40wk bump pic! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

YES!!!! I want to see a 40 week bump!! 

What's the statistic about how many babies are born on their EDD? It might be actually LESS chance she will be born today than tomorrow... or the next day... or on Thanksgiving... That would be a nice present for all of your American friends. :) Will you nickname her Turkey if she comes on Thursday? I think you should. :)

Yay Christmas smilies!! We'd better have at least two more babies before Santa comes!!


----------



## cranberry987

5% on the EDD i think, first timers most likely to birth on 41+1


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aha! 
I'll be expecting some action tomorrow, then... :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, does anyone happen to remember Stacey's and Sarah's EDDs?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey is in May, I think? Maybe end of April? :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think Sarah's is Jan 25? And I think Stacey's is in April but I don't have any idea what the date is... I could go and figure it out from their tickers, but that sounds like a lot of work... :)


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah-Jan 25th
Stacey-April 28th

Morning ladies..

Happy Friday and due date Rachel.. :) Hope you have a good day today and little eden comes out soon.. 

Not much going on here.. need to run out and mail some bills but thats about all.. Its cold and windy.. ugh pre winter weather.. then heading to my moms for the afternoon to hang out.. just to get out of the house for a bit..

Oh and Robitussin is like a miracle.. I feel almost 100% better.. still a bit sick but overall great.. yay


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Well, her ticker says 160 days to go, so.... 

November has 12 days left
December has 31 days = 43
January has 31 days = 74
February has 29 = 103
March has 31 = 134
April has 30 = 164

So she's due around the 26th or 27th of April?? Did all that work and I'm still not sure if that's right :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hahaha, then I hit submit to post it and see Logan's already put it up :dohh: I was close :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha sorry Ysa.. I went back at looked..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Hehe my edd is the 26th April 
Ive got my flu jab this morning not looking forwards to it :( 
Happy due date for yesterday let's get this baby rolling lol xxx

How is everyone else 

YAsa how's it looking???


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well I'm officially overdue, lol! Seriously think Eden is having way too much fun in my tummy - went shopping with my mum last night and she was moving non stop for 3 hours, completely battering my insides, little madam. Didn't sleep well last night either, having weird dreams. It's so weird today because I have nothing to count down to... there's no end date in sight yet or anything so I just have to plod along not knowing!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It probably doesn't help that your ticker says, "I should be here by now!" Sheesh, no pressure or anything!! :)
I thought babies were supposed to slow down when it got close to time... but Eden doesn't seem to know that... and neither did Josephine, did she? 
Try to keep busy, Raych!! :hugs: 
I'm gonna guess she will come on Monday the 21st. That would be fashionably late. :)

Cass, anything going on there? 

Come on, _someone_ have a baby!!! :haha:

Oh, speaking of weird dreams, I had the weirdest ones last night. Ugh. Some of them were... ahem... _that_ kind of dream... and then I woke up with a sort of crampy feeling. I actually prayed I wouldn't have any more like that when I went back to sleep. And then I had one about Neil Patrick Harris that was nice. (Yeah, yeah, I know. But I don't care!)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I love Neil Patrick Harris, he's awesome. 

I also think that about the ticker - think Eden needs to read it and realise she should be here by now!

I thought they were supposed to slow down too, but again I think that's another memo that my daughter missed...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha you would think they would absorb some of our immense knowledge gained from hours spent on BnB... 
Apparently that's not something that passes through the placenta. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen - love your new picture BTW, so cute, loving the antlers!! xx


----------



## QueenVic

AmaryllisRed said:


> Come on, _someone_ have a baby!!! :haha:

Ummmm just Raych or Cass please !!!!!! :rofl:

Someone in my yoga class just had her baby 5 weeks early! Thats the 2nd person this month that I've been told of !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh wow, five weeks early? How does a baby do at that point? 
Frankly I'm even a little worried that Crumb is going to come a few days to a week early. Especially since Thomas was a week late... maybe my body just takes longer to cook a baby? So what if by having a c-section at 39 weeks, I am actually taking him/her out two weeks early? 
Silliness, probably. But of course I thought of it. :shrug:


----------



## QueenVic

I wouldn't worry Jen since they say babies are fullterm by 37 weeks :thumbup:

Well these 2 babies have done great, I think because they were both already a decent weight they were very lucky and had no other problems!

Still.... that must be a total shock to the system, both ladies were still working and didn't have everything ready :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... so quiet around here... Is everyone (Cassie and Rachel) off having babies? :)

I half expected to get on and find a flurry of activity. :(
Oh well. We wait... 
:coffee:


----------



## babydustcass

Boooo I'm still here ladies ! My mum arrived yesterday morning so she has beekeeping me busy with stuff lol step dad made a mean curry yesterday and it was yummy! I don't normally like spivey food and although my mouth was on fire after it still tasted delicious and went down a treat.... Shame it doesn't seem to be comin out as quickly as it went down
I so freaking constipated, not in the way of feeling bungee up, in fact if I had more to focus my mind on I probably would t realise I haven't been properly in a while. But alas, I am worrying about not going properly because what if it's stalling things? I've been eating loads of foods that usually make you go and it's not coming back out again including hot rubatb juice, grape juice, hot mushy apples, senokot tablet, pure orange juice and even chanced some satsumas much to my discomfort. argh it's just so annoying I'd like to do a big forfilling clear out poo instead of rabbit pellets! 
How much have I just grossed you all out? Hope no one is eating haha
So no sure signs from me and now I am tired of reading them, we played monopoly for hours last night to take our minds off it. This time in my pregnancy with George I was in fully active labour. I have a sweep booked with my midwife for 40+3 so next Thursday... In the mean time I think I am gonna relax and have some fun, maybe even do something we won't be able to do when baby is here? 

Vic, my energy levels are good at the moment thanks hun x

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cass - I'm feeling just like you in the pooping department lol - it's so uncomfortable and NOTHING seems to be making it better, it's all very rabbity!

I'm just hoping that my appointment on Wednesday (40+5) is actually going to be my sweep, rather than just 'discussing it' otherwise I really WILL go stir crazy!!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend, I'm just really wanting my little girl now, everything's ready for her and she just needs to put in an appearance!

Just thought I'd add a couple of pictures of her room. It's finally tidy but I can't upload any pictures to facebook for some reason!
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0592.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9









SAM_0594.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









SAM_0595.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









SAM_0597.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7









SAM_0600.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, I love what you did with her Room!!

Cassie&#8230;glad you have people helping you stay busy!! I definitely went a bit stir crazy waiting!!

Vicki, I know a girl on here and a girl in real life who had her baby (babies-one of them was twins) at 35 weeks and were fine&#8230;Jaundiced, but fine.They didn't have to spend time int he NICU and doctors at 35 weeks are less likely to stop preterm labor. I also know a woman who had a baby at 39 weeks and another at 41 + and both those babies ended up in the NICU for a week&#8230;.so you never know (they are both fine now). 

Jen, that avatar is PRECIOUS!!

Logan, hope you feel better. 


AFM&#8230;Josephine just woke up for a feeding, fed for maybe 5 minutes and passed out again&#8230;:shrug: Not sure how long she will be out for&#8230;but she sleot 4 hours and then 3 hours&#8230;so I am happy so far. :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, I do think my natural induction methods prepped my body for an easy/quick induction&#8230;they at least got me to 2 cms and the sweep got me to 3 and caused my waters to leak...


----------



## Sun_Flower

So my mum and aunt just called to ask 'how I'm feeling today'. Seriously, it's every morning now, and it makes me want to break things. How can people not understand how annoying it is? Just made this my facebook status - it probably comes across as snotty, but I'm an overdue pregnant woman - it's my prerogative.

_Polite notice - I am only 2 days overdue. I am not in labour. The baby could come any time in the next two weeks. Being past my 'due date' does not make me any more likely to go into labour than the day BEFORE my due date. If I WAS in labour, I would either tell you, or you'd find out on here once she's born. If you call me for the sole reason of asking 'how I'm feeling today', I will put the phone down on you. That is all._


----------



## QueenVic

Oooooh Raych !!!!! :grr: I'd be staying out of your way if I was there, hehe

I have been a bit narky with people aswell this week tho :shrug:

Edens room looks lovely ! We have the same bouncer I think but in beige, they're meant to be good ones our friends with the twins have the pink ones like u :thumbup:

Urgh girls I have the same toilet problem already !! Getting fed up... 

Got lots of paperwork & prep work to do today as I'm being 'shadowed' from Weds for a week, blah.... HOWEVER that means only 2 weeks left of work eeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You guys are killing me with the rabbit poop talk!! So much for the raisin bran... :rofl: Sorry. Just kidding. I already ate. :)

Vicki, happy 32 weeks!!! Only 2 more weeks of work-- woohoo!!! Getting down to the end!! 

Rachel, I love her room!! So girly!! (I have to admit I'm jealous of all of you who know you are having girls and are able to get all girly with the nursery and stuff.) 
Do you plan to tell your mum when you go into labor? Maybe if she knew you would give her a quick call, she would stop calling to ask. That's gotta be annoying. :wacko:

Andrea, yay for longer blocks of sleep! :dance:

I had a dream last night that either Cassie or Rachel had her baby last night because I got up this morning and it was in the ticker-- baby's name, weight, time of birth, etc. But I couldn't tell whose baby it was. :shrug: Guess it doesn't matter since it isn't true anyway. But seems like we'll definitely have a baby or two coming this week! I think you should both aim for Turkey Day (Thursday) for us in the States. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Jen - not only am I planning on telling my Mum, she's coming to the hospital with me!! So there's no WAY she'd not know! Now she's in a huff and just called me saying she thinks putting what I did on facebook is 'disgusting' and I should 'count myself lucky I have people who care what's going on' even though I said the reason I put it on facebook was because she's one of maybe 6 or 7 people who ring me on a daily basis and it's getting annoying, and EVERYONE ELSE has taken it in the spirit in which it was intended - in a jokey fashion with a point underneath. *bangs head on table* brilliant mum, just what I need, you getting your knickers in a twist over something as silly as that. GAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

oh jeeze rachel, sorry your mum took it the wrong way. But she should realise how annoying it really is being hounded constantly. They seem to forget they are one of MANY asking the very same questions, and being asked over and over, and wishing over and over that our babies will be here soon, its putting a big rain cloud over and pressure on the experience of the last few days... I loved your status, to the point and it was humorous! Me and my mum just had a good giggle over it :D 

HUGS XXX


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh I've had such an awful day. Not only has my mum blown a fuse over what I said on facebook, but my aunt is mad too, and when OH and I went round to my grandparents for dinner as usual, it turns out THEY'D found out about it and deemed it to be like a 'poison pen letter' and disgusting after 'all the help they've given us' - my grandad practically ignored me for the first hour I was there, then when I was speaking to my nan about it and my OH was trying to explain where I was coming from, my grandad flew in from the kitchen and started saying to OH that maybe he should think about everything the family has done for him and perhaps he shouldn't have come down from up North with me if he can't think properly' - to which my OH was completely stunned as he hasn't actually done anything at all - then my grandparents went on to say it was 'over and done with' (yeah after you've just sat there and insulted my partner for no reason) and went on to act for the rest of the evening like nothing had been said or had happened and everything was normal. We've come home and OH feels really upset and thinks that what my grandad said must have come from some deep seated dislike of him and now he feels like none of my family really like him at all and just put up with him for my sake, and I feel absolutely god awful and can't stop crying because my family have all totally over-reacted to something so insignificant and now they've upset OH too. I just don't understand why all my friends and extended family managed to see it as an overdue pregnant woman posting a funny status about being annoyed with too many phone calls, but my close family have all reacted like I've murdered someone, and feel like it's ok to put me through hell about it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww :hugs: 
This is the exact opposite of what you need from them right now. You would think, first of all, that they would _get it_. Or if not, at least they would chalk it up to a pregnant lady's hormones and let it go. Or at the _very very_ least, they would be secretly offended but ignore it because they are your family and supposed to support you in your time of need!! Sheesh. 
Is your mum normally so sensitive about things? 
And your poor OH... he should be all excited to be the proud daddy, not having to worry that your family hates him. :(

I hope everyone untwists their knickers and, as we say in the States, puts on their big girl panties and can just be happy when little Eden decides to grace us all with her presence. :)


----------



## babydustcass

aww rach hunny, its not ok for you to express your feelings about people constantly asking for updates but its ok for your family to make you feel like that and completely tear you apart for it? Totally uncalled for, you did well to stay there for that long because I honestly think id have walked out and told them i wouldnt be back until they got over it and saw it for what it was... an overdue, totally fed up pregnant womans rant about being called every single day to ask if the baby was coming. 
I really cannot believe they blew it all out of proportion like that, especially when its the very last thing you need. You basically asked for no more fuss in the status so you could get on with the rest of your pregnancy and they have just given you a ton of stress. 

big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Families! Who would have them? :gun:


----------



## QueenVic

Urgh Raych :flower: my Mum would have been exactly the same in that situation.. taking it too serious like I was bring rude..

Try not to be upset I bet it's all forgotten about by tomorrow, remember Eden is coming soon, and u and OH will be a little family, you're the important ones, exciting !!!!!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm... if my math is correct, isn't it now Macie's EDD? Ticker must be American...


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh. Tbh I think that justifies what you said even more. They're not rly thinking about you as if they were they would either put it down to preggo rant or realise that you were actually sick of ppl bugging you. Just because they've supported you doesnt give them the right to stress you out when you're trying to create a safe place to birth!

I'd have put exactly the same update and told em where to go tbh which wouldn't have been v productive at all so at least your dh almost deflected it all off you. Just gotta sort him out now :(

Went to yoga last night and was talking about if ppl stay in hospital after the birth and the visiting hours. I'd really struggle to fit those so really hope there's no issue we need to transfer for. They want me to transfer for a days monitoring post natally and I've said no as we can be monitored just fine at home but if there is a problem then it'll be us sitting there without dh and him at home without his family :( seems really cruel to do that to a new father.


----------



## DrGomps

wow&#8230;Raych&#8230;I am so sorry your family is reacting that way! SHeesh!! I guess maybe they thought it was directed to them?? But still&#8230;they should try and be understanding&#8230;the last bit of pregnancy is hard and the anticipation is killer. I always felt like a failure when I had nothing to report to people when they asked&#8230;I thought your status was funny. :hugs:

Vicki&#8230;hope you get to poo&#8230;

Cassie&#8230;.happy due date!!

Come on Macie and Eden!! Time to come out and play! SO excited for some playmates for Josephine in the STC!! 

We took Josephine on her first car ride today&#8230;it was a rental and so we had to set up the car seat and base&#8230;took a bit, but all in all it was a success&#8230;we went to say hi to a friend who was staying in the city north of us, then went to the grocery store to get some ingredients for turkey day (I am making yams and green bean casserole). THen I went to babies r us to return some clothes that we don't need (we got WAY too many 3-6 month) and I got some clothes that will fit her now&#8230;hopefully for a good while&#8230;I didn't even spend my gift certificates, just my exchange money&#8230;.so have more to spend later!! Josephine was in her baby bjorn carrier most of the time but woke up and was hungry and started crying so I had DH check out and took her to the mommies lounge to feed her. any who&#8230;she is out now so I am going to try and sleep for a bit soon&#8230;ttyl&#8230;

Labour :dust: To Cassie and Rachel!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy due date Cassie!!!!

I had a long conversation with my other aunt last night (the only member of my family who DIDN'T hit the roof) and she said that unfortunately that's just the way my family is some times and that the have no right to act that way and to not let it stress me, just let them get over it. So I guess that's what I'm going to do. Concentrate on me, OH and the baby and if other people want to be involved then they can calm down and be involved. 

Still hanging on in here with bubs, can't believe it's the 21st of November already - I said to OH that I've been concentrating so much on having Eden that I haven't really thought about the date in real terms - like it's December in 9 days, and Christmas in 33 days - it's just not been on my radar at all, and usually I'm such a Christmas nut! So now instead of wondering when Eden is going to make her appearance, I am concentrating on the fact that I can put my decorations up in 9 days! lol.

Hope everyone else is doing ok - Pregnant ladies - how's pregnancy going for you? Looking forward to Christmas with a bump?

Ysa, Tracey - any updates for us? xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy due date Cass* :happydance:

Raych hope you're feeling better today have you spoken to your Mum?

Andrea glad you're getting out and about is Steve back at work yet?
What's the baby bjorn carrier like we have one aswell, looked a bit complicated when I took it out he box !


----------



## truthbtold

Happy Due Date Cass! 

Happy Belated 32 weeks Vicki! 

I am so happy to be back amongst the living my cold was kicking my butt. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for feeling better, Erika! 
Happy due date, Cassie! 
I saw a dad with two kids at the library and he was wearing the baby and Thomas said, "Is that what you want, Mom?" I said, "A baby?" He said, hahahahaha NO! I said, "Oh, the carrier that the baby's IN? Yeah, something like it." (It looked like a bjorn.) 
He's so observant to know what mommy wants! 

Putting off the dishes again... but they need done... 'cause it's a rainy, dreary day and I want to cook... so need clean dishes... blah. 

Have a good day, ladies!! Cass, Raych-- run along and have some babies, okay? :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy due date Cassie! 

Raych, can't believe you're already 3 days overdue, I remember you getting your bfp, time has seriously flown by, at least for me!

Ericka, glad you're feeling better! :hugs:

I'm 7DPO today, had my CD21 BW done this morning & should have confirmation from my DR this week if I O'd or not.. temps are slowly climbing, but I'm feeling a bit pessimistic.. testing 11/24, which was my edd of our last bean that we lost..


----------



## truthbtold

I am so annoyed. I ordered these cute little night gowns from target.com, I should have received 2- 2packs. Instead those morons mailed me a pack of onesies and a pack of bibs, what the heck is that. Imagine my disappointment when I opened up this package expecting to see my night gowns. So bummed lol must be the hormones. 

Also ladies, Carters.com has an amazing sale 50% off everything.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Ysa, testing on Turkey Day!! If it's a BFP, I'm sorry, but I am totally going to call your bean "Turkey." :haha: 
:hugs: for your mc edd coming up. I really hope it turns into a good day for you. 

Erika, 50% off?? Gonna go check it out! Thanks!
That really stinks about Target sending the wrong stuff. They'd better handle it right-- they're dealing with a hormonal pregnant lady!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy due date Cassie..

Ericka happy to hear your feeling better... My cold has pretty much gone now too..

Not much going on here.. gonna go to the store later and get a few groceries..and prob stay home for the rest of the weeks till Thanksgiving.. when things will be busy again.. with that and black friday shopping and getting our xmas tree.. :) SHould be a fun weekend.. 

Thanks for the tip Ericka.. will have to check it out.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

So I'm curious, what sorts of yummy things do you all eat for thanksgiving (other than the turkey obviously?) and if you have Turkey for thanksgiving, what do you eat on Christmas Day? because most British people eat Turkey as their Christmas dinner

I've spent the day tidying the house, then went for a loooooong walk on the beach all wrapped up warm with my OH, it was really nice just the two of us. I haven't heard from my family, but then I didn't expect to. I'm just gonna leave them to cool down and when they're ready they can talk to me :)

Got my appointment with the midwife on Wednesday, fingers crossed they offer me a sweep!

Ysa - I think it's a sign that your testing day would have been the EDD - can only mean good things for you. Fingers crossed for a little Turkey Bean. Or a Cranberry, that's a cute name for a baby-in-making!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It was pretty crazy when I woke up this morning and realized Thanksgiving is THIS WEEK. Wow. 

We eat turkey (or chicken), mashed potatoes, usually corn, rolls, and pumpkin pie. Other people make lots of other stuff... I wish my mom would make stuffing but she never does. I think because I didn't like it when I was a kid and she probably thinks I still don't. 
I think Christmas is traditionally ham? Idk... we go to Denny's on Christmas. :)

Awww, Cranberry is a much cuter name than Turkey... and it would actually be the size of a cranberry much sooner!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Awww, Cranberry is an absolutely adorable name for a bean in the making! :cloud9:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## truthbtold

Its a pre-black friday sale so I am not sure how long its going to last ladies!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Holy moly, everything really is 50% off.... WOW. 
And they have some really cute gender-neutral stuff. 
I checked on amazon and even with free shipping it's still more expensive. (Amazon is more expensive, I mean.)
Debating...


----------



## lilrojo

Jen where is the gender neutral stuff.. i just seem to see boys and girls.. hmm will have to look more.. lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, hoover over the 'baby' section at the top left and gender neutral is there :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa... haha how ******** was i.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

I got a bunch of carter stuff at BabiesRUS for Josie...cuz it was on sale!! :thumbup:

Raych...we also eat candied yams/sweet potatoes, green bean casserole and cranberry sauce...we also have turkey for christmas, but not always. 

glad you are feeling better Ericka..

Ysatis...fx'ed you get good news on your EDD. :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

*waves hand* question - what are yams? xx


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Andrea! How is little Josephine today?

Okay I went Carter's crazy. I will post pictures when my stuff arrives.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AAAAA!! Can't wait to see!! 
I couldn't justify it... although I put a few things in my cart and haven't _for sure _decided against it. In a way, I feel okay since I just bought something yesterday. But in a way, I'm flipping out realizing this baby is going to be here in 14 weeks (or less) and I have NOTHING!! 
I am so flipping indecisive. 

Yams are the same as sweet potatoes... aren't they? Or is there a difference? 

DH didn't come back from jury duty until almost four and was in a pissy mood. :grr: Calmed down after he got a little nap, though.


----------



## lilrojo

Hmm how come what i wrote was starred out.. must not be able to say that word or what.. oh well whatever.. 

Went to the grocery store and got gas for the busy weekend.. cant wait to see the black friday ads.. :)

Im not too worried about buying baby clothes.. I have girls and some boys.. will worry if its a boy.. then plan a trip out shopping and grandma can watch the kids.. :) Just need to get normal small things yet like bath supplies and my hospital stuff.. but dont need too much.. more wipes i think.. 

and i wanted a few things but decided i best wait till after the weekend and after christmas to see what McKenna gets and baby will wait till baby is here..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tiiiiiired. Going to bed early. 
Nobody have any babies 'til tomorrow, okay? :)


----------



## cranberry987

Turkey twice a year?!! Madness. :rofl: I think were having chicken this year as turkeys are too bloody big and no one ever likes it anyway

Have fun at the sales!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Still here browsing through 

The yam question made me laugh lol I guess it's cause I'm
Mixed and we eat it a bit I'm
Not sure how to describe but it's way bigger than a Potato it's t looks like a tree branch lol we boil it to it with curries but I know you can have it in soups and stuff 

How is everyone this morning ?? 
Not much going on with me at
Had my flu jab cried like a baby should really get over this injection fear 
Also have thought of the if we have a girl Ava-Marie but are still clueless to a boys name as we don't want a common English name xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Stacey, that's a lovely name! 
I think girls names are easier... So many pretty little girly names out there but it's hard to find a good strong boys name that's not boring, you know? 

I'm pretty happy with Samuel as a first name, but I will not take Nicholas for the middle... I'd sooner leave the "middle name" space blank on the form! DH would kill me for that!! But we could always change it later... and they'd still let us leave the hospital. :shrug:

Yeah, Stacey, you definitely need to get over the needle thing. It only gets worse! I've had one shot so far and had my blood taken maybe three or four times? Plus I'll have the Rhogam in a few weeks, epi in the hospital and of course an IV... and a shot or two of something after the birth, I think. Last time they gave me one or two shots and I didn't even know what one was... guess it's a good thing it didn't kill me, huh? They say you have to be proactive and pay attention and blah blah blah, but it's hard to care what they're doing to you when you've had no sleep for two days and they come in poking and prodding at all hours. :wacko: 

Talked to my mom last night and she is making turkey (yawn)... but she said she is going to look for some stuffing. She said the kind she saw in the store was in a box but it seemed sort of complicated. I told her Jarrod and I like the kind you just add water to and put in the microwave. Nothing fancy. So she said she's going to look for it. :thumbup: 
Haha now watch me have an aversion to stuffing on Turkey Day. :wacko:

How are the overdue mamas hanging in there? 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. hope your all doing well.. cant wait to hear about some babies in here.. lol

Not up to much here either.. gonna wrap some more christmas gifts..

Stacey ava is a beautiful name.. and yeah best to get over needles now.. i have had myself stuck so many times between McKenna's pregnancy, 2 mc's, and now this peanut.. I have my GTT in 2 weeks more needles.. and the rhogam shot too.. 

We have our names picked i think for sure now.. lol though not sharing with anyone.. lol not even here.. i know i know its lame but its only 99 more days.. cant believe im double digits now.. :)

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## sspencer99

ohh not busy in here lol 

jen im not scared of needles i have two tattos its the shots 
ive had some bad experiances ive had two yrs ago i had streoids injected into my hip joint it wernt plesant at all 

im refusing an epi and am thinking of writing a letter to say even if i beg dont give it to me unless i need it medically lol 

well just updating my blog xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmmm, haven't heard from Raych or Cass all day today...???


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol don't get your hopes up, I've been here reading just not had much to update with lol. Got my appointment with a midwife tomorrow, becoming more and more convinced that the midwife won't offer me a sweep tomorrow as I'll only be 40+5 and not over 41 weeks. The thing is, if they're NOT going to offer me a sweep, what the hell is the point in me going for ANOTHER appointment just to check my stupid BP and urine? GAH I want something productive not another check up. 

Today is going sooooo slowly and I'm so tired. I think I'm going to have an early night tonight or something, feeling absolutely exhausted. Maybe Cass has more interesting news? lol


----------



## cranberry987

They might do the sweep still. Two from my Nct have had one and they were like 40+5 or so. Didn't do a thing for em but everyone's different

Not posting much as I'm sleeping like shit so just knackered all the time. Basically just working, moaning in my journal when I have 5 mind, coming home eating dinner then going to bed... Nn ^^


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 36 weeks Cranberry!


----------



## babydustcass

blah! no news from me lol! my mw has moved my app to friday instead on thurs, so i am not very happy ha, its only one extra day
Rach, in the UK they offer sweeps from 40 weeks so make sure you ASK for one if she doesnt offer one, ill be 40+4 when i get mine. 

We have had a super lazy day today after a busy one yesterday. Lost lots more plug today but its still clearish and getting braxton hicks every 10-15 mins, quite strong BH but they arent increasing in intensity really.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm just going to paste here, what I put in my journal:

My doctor called me and told me that my Progesterone level was wayyyy below what they consider normal for post O.. She said she normal sees levels around 15.. My progesterone level was at 6.5.

She said I either a) never Ovulated, or b) had a very very weak ovulation..

She said that the blood test is more reliable than the OPK's, so even though I got a positive OPK, it doesn't really mean anything.. She said that I have to go 2 more months w/ Clomid at 50mg & if nothing then, then they will consider bumping me up to 100mg.

I'm so sad to think that I haven't even ovulated, or that it was too weak :cry: :cry:


----------



## sspencer99

Aww yAsa chin up Hun 
I know it hard I'm not in your position 
Ur drs are doing stuff to help you it's A good thing 
:hugs: xx


----------



## cranberry987

Were you definitely 7dpo? Also some fs are happy with a much lower lvl. My progesterone was 12 the cycle I got Preg, which I think is 4 in us units. Means a weaker ov but still an ovulation. Cycles vary as to how you respond so you might be much higher next cycle

Hugs tho


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Least I could have been was 6DPO, but I'm pretty sure it was 7DPO.. That makes me feel a little better.. But I can't stop crying cause I feel like my body is just failing itself & DH can't relate at all.. He's more laid back about the whole thing

:cry:


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Ysa :flower: that sucks... I have my fingers firmly crossed for the next month though :hugs:

Try and stay positive, men just don't really get the whole thing, we end up knowing everything inside out because we're so focused on it xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well... if you're not ovulating, at least that would be something in the way of explanation and a place to start as far as fixing it... 
When I had my blood test and my progesterone was normal and indicated that I was ovulating, on the one hand I was happy, but on the other hand, I was like, okay, then what's wrong with me that I'm not getting pregnant? 
Idk, though, because you've ovulated at least sporadically or you never would've gotten pregnant. 
I'm puzzled. 

And just generally bummed out. Thinking I'll spend the next three days in my pj's. I hate rain.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You know what Jen, what you just said about Ovulating sporadically, proof is the fact that I've gotten pregnant twice before.. So now I'm willing to bet that I've always had weak ovulations and I miscarry cause my progesterone is just to low to continue a pregnancy..

What do you think? :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, that's sort of what I was thinking, too, although I admit I know embarrassingly little about how all that works... 
So maybe you have weak ovulations, for whatever reason (the PCOS maybe?), and then your progesterone is too low to hold on to the baby... You weren't using the progesterone cream yet when you had the bloods done, were you? 
Maybe if not this cycle, then next cycle with a combination of the clomid and the progesterone cream from ovulation on, you could get that sticky bean?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, the bloods were done on 7DPO and I started the cream at 4DPO.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Did the dr know you were using the cream? Could the levels be attributed to just the cream and maybe you didn't o yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hmmm, no she didn't & I'm not sure....?? If I haven't O'd yet, then I doubt I will at all.. I'm still testing with my OPKs and they are stark white now.. Usually, if I dont O by CD21, I don't O at all..


----------



## lilrojo

Aw Ysa.. so sorry to hear all the crap your going through right now.. big hugs.. and hoping you just had a weak ovulation... and not not ovulated.. hoping your still in it.. and if not then next month for sure.. and it is true about get a pos but not ovulating it does happen.. far to often.. or your body tries but fails and then goes again.. 

Hope your having an okay day besides that.. my progesterone when tested at drs. was 35 after i got my bfp..


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* Ysa - I don't know a lot about the whole hormone situation when it comes to pregnancy either, but what Jen said seems to make sense? Really hope they can get something sorted - at least they're looking in to a lot of things in detail? xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So... no babies yet?
Eden!! Macie!! Come on out!! We have cute bunnies!! 
:bunny: :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## babydustcass

I think Macie is on her way yippee!

Contractions all through the night, and fairly intense contractions today, around 5-10mins apart at the minute with deep intense backache. Lost a ton of mucus plug yesterday and today its browny pink :D wooo


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh exciting :)


----------



## truthbtold

Yay!!!! Let the show begin lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!! :happydance: 
When are you going to the hospital (that's where you plan to have her, right)? 
Macie, we're waiting!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

See Macie is queue-jumping!! lol I don't mind, any baby for our group is better than none! Got my appointment in an hour, trying not to get my hopes up for a sweep because otherwise I'll just be disappointed! I'll update everyone afterwards :) xx


----------



## babydustcass

Last 6 contractions have come steady every 5 mins just waiting for them to get kore intense. We will ring the hosp soonish and jut stay home until I need pain relief lol or my waters break! Doin fine at home now and just about to go tescos to get some last minute things, I've repacked my hosp back and George is all set for a sleep over tonight at his Friends house for a sleep over. 
So excited!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ooooooh so excited Cass!


----------



## babydustcass

And feeling absolute dread and fear of the labour! Bleh! Still excited for my prize at the end


----------



## QueenVic

OH MY GOD CASS !!!!!!

GOOD LUCK I'm so excited for u !! Hope the rest of labour & birth goes well please keep us updated :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Raych good luck at your appointment petal :flower: let us know how it goes!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Back from my appointment. They said they wouldn't give me a sweep as it's 'too early' but booked me in for one on Friday. Not sure exactly how much my cervix can change in two days, but there we go. Also now have an induction booked for next Friday. REALLY REALLY don't want to get to that point. Feeling really emotional and frustrated and sad and teary - I know I'm only 5 days over but still :S


----------



## babydustcass

too early? are you serious! if they'd actually looked at the NHS guidelines, my mw told me they are allowed to do them from 40 weeks but she only works our health centre on a thurs and fri as we are a small village...!!! I am not surprised you are feeling totally bummed about it, only two more days but still like you say whats the difference. In the UK, MWs are allowed to offer sweeps from 40 weeks... do you think she just didnt have time today and made up the crap about being too early?

sorry it was a better app with some progress for you hun, hope little Eden starts making her way into the world before the weekend so the induction can be totally written off the cards! hugs xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I know - I even looked up on the NHS website before I went and it said sweeps offered from 40 weeks :( but the minute she saw on my notes I was 40+5 it was like there was no way. They did seem really busy though so maybe they just didn't have the time. GAH. Oh well, not a lot I can do now apart from wait till Friday. She said that if my cervix is favourable, then there's a 50% chance it'll start labour, and if it doesn't, they'll give it another go early next week. The thing that bummed me out even MORE though is that she said if my cervix ISN'T favourable and they can't give me a sweep, they'll just leave me until my induction, they won't book me in to try again beforehand :'(


----------



## cranberry987

if its any consolation, ive read that sweeps only work if youre ready anyway, so if youre ready then youre going to go into labour soon. so it really only starts things off 1 or 2 days earlier than it would anyway.

and (anti induction speech here) if you dont want to get induced then you dont have to, just say no thanks and smile :) do your research of course but its not a hard and fast rule.

a week is a long time tho, who knows what could happen in that time, you might have your baby by this time tomorrow!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Cassie so excited for you.. Macie is coming.. :)

So sorry Rachel hope induction doesnt happen and you can get your sweep if need be and Eden comes.. Big Hugs hun.. hang in there.. a little bit longer.. :)

Hope your all having a good day.. Another no plans day for me.. since tomorrow will be so busy and the rest of the weekend..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, clomid didn't change when I oed so its possible you haven't yet. So sorry hun, you so deserve a bfp. :hugs:

Hi ericka, Josephine is doing great, sleeping in 3 hour intervals at night, which I appreciate...and is so darling. I am in love!!

Rachel...:grr: wish they would've given you a sweep....they gave me one at 39 weeks...its not like it will do anything unless your ready...you think with how long inductions take for UK woman the NHS would want to save money by offering sweeps early to help your body naturally progress....I hope you go into labor soon naturally...sending you labor :dust:

Cassie...how exciting!! are they still 5 minutes apart?? Sending you labor :dust:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I was thinking last night about it.. And when I first started this cycle I counted my first 3 days of spotting as CD1-3.. I realized later on in the cycle that I probably shouldn't have done that & I was originally supposed to take Clomid CD5-9.. But because I put those first three days down as the start of my cycle, I realized later on that I really started Clomid early on CD2.. I do believe that I O'd, but I think cause I took it too early, I released my egg too early & it wasn't mature enough yet.. I'm going to make sure I take the Clomid correctly this cycle (days 5-9) & hope for the best.. The later you take the Clomid, the better quality the egg is supposed to be & I'm just hoping that that is where I went wrong


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, that makes sense to me... hopefully next cycle then. (If not this one!) 

Cassie, best of luck to you! Can't wait to hear that Macie is here!!! 

Rachel-- that stinks... but I guess it's okay if like cran said, a sweep wouldn't help if you weren't ready anyway. Did they actually examine you and see that you aren't ready yet? 
With ds, my dr did an exam on my EDD and she said he wasn't ready yet. I had a biophysical profile done and then a non-stress test on 40+3. I was scheduled for another NST on 40+6 and another BPP at 41w... and at that point she said we would _discuss_ induction. So my guess is that she wouldn't've induced me much before 42 weeks either. :shrug: 

I had a weird dream last night where I was talking about average gestations and rhinos and elephants... it was so odd. And in my dream, apparently I had only 6 weeks to go. I was freaking out a little bit. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Just had some fajitas and about to get George of to his friends house, nOt Sure how much longer I will be at home before I can't take anymore, very painful contractions now still only 4-5 mins apart. Keep u updated xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AAAAAHHHHH!!! So exciting!!! 

Will you be able to update on BnB from the hospital? Or just fb? Or will we have to wait in suspense for days until you get home? :)


----------



## truthbtold

All right Cass, sounds like this may be it!


----------



## sspencer99

Yay cass soo excited for ya 

Rachel soz ur mw ddnt want to do the sweep maybe when u have it done on fri things will just flow for you gl Hun xxxx
Xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cass, do you wanna be text buddies and I can update them on you and you can update them on me when I FINALLY go into labour? If you're not comfy with it that's cool, tis up to you :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe unless you both are in labor at the same time!!! Which, IMO, would be AWESOME!! :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

LMAO the way Macie's going she's going to be born and snuggled at home before I even start! lol


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Cassie.. so excited for you.. cant wait to hear more news..

Rachel-hope eden wants to come out soon.. i wasnt going to induced till at least 41 weeks too, with mckenna.. but she came at 39+3.. hope this one comes earlier lol or about the same..

Jen i would say we should be text buddies when the time comes but who knows whats gonna happen then lol.. as were due only days apart.. lol


----------



## cranberry987

My doula just visited and had a gentle poke at some induction points from shiatsu just to show rich what to do. Maybe have a google of those. They were pretty easy to find.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, if peanut comes at 39+3 like McKenna did, I'll be 39+6... a Saturday... and apparently my dr has been doing scheduled sections on Saturdays lately... so it is entirely possible our babies could share a bday! 
On the other hand, if I go on a Tuesday, I'll be 39+2, which would make you 38+6? Still possible, but less likely. 

Anyway, it helps that mine will be scheduled, so you all will pretty much know when I am going into the hospital that the baby will be born pretty soon. I can text Logan anyway, just to say baby and I are okay, time of birth, weight, etc. And of course the name. :) 

I wonder if my hospital has wifi... I would totally bring my laptop, especially if I'm going to be in recovery for a day or two. Last time I was soooo bored... My mom brought me Oprah's magazine and I read the WHOLE THING... and those are like 500 pages long!! 

Logan, I will totally be your text buddy for when you go into labor... as long as I'm not in the OR at the time! But I would be so excited if our babies were born the same day!


----------



## Sun_Flower

had a text from Cassie - they're on their way into the hospital now as she's craving gas and air lol - contractions are 3 minutes apart so I don't think it'll be long! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

eeek! exciting :)


----------



## sept10

good luck Cassie xxx


----------



## DrGomps

thats so exciting!! Macie's coming!! :dance:

Logan I can always text update for you as I have your number, in case Jen's indisposed or vice versa...I know it can be hard right after birth to come on here

my hospital had wifi but it sucked...I was on 3G on my phone the entire time..probably used tons of data!! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

No updates as yet, but with contractions 3 minutes apart I'm assuming things would progress quite quickly? Or does it not work like that?

So with a sweep - is there anything I can do to help it along - like walk around lots afterwards, or am I meant to put my feet up after, or does it not matter?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Argh. BnB ate my post. 

It's been over an hour... anxious to hear some news... good luck, Cassie!!


----------



## cranberry987

If you shove some evening primrose oil tablets up next to your cervix that's supposed to ripen it a bit. Before the sweep that is. Dunno about other things post sweep rly

Just expressed a whole ml of colostrum. Feel like a superstar!


----------



## DrGomps

yay cran for expressing that much colustrum!! Awesome!! 
Also, I tried the pressure points...didn't do anything...

Rachel...definitely walk and bounce after a sweep and EPO is still okay too...I actually think DTD is better then EPO.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

More fun for OH, anyway, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Sun_Flower

OH and I have been DTD regularly, but like everything else it hasn't really helped lol. Pretty sure he won't mind trying again though! Still sitting here bouncing on my ball, still taking EPO every day, long walks etc, still nothing. Little madam!


----------



## cranberry987

Ah rly? It's like her entire job so hope she has some magical powers! There was one on the shoulder, hand, lower back, foot and ankle. Think that was em all. Couldnt tell you where exactly tho now. Brain doesn't hold information now apparently. 

Careful if you use epo. I just nearly put a tablet into my bladder as I wasn't rly concentrating :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I love how there are five of us viewing this thread... all waiting for an update... 
:coffee: 
Time for me to get some dinner... hoping for some fabulous news before bed tonight!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I keep checking my phone but I'm assuming Cassie and Aston are pretty busy right now, lol!

I'm really tempted to try inserting an EPO capsule... but isn't it a cumulative thing like RLT, so one tonight and one tomorrow won't really do anything?

Also, how far up does it have to go? I can't really reach that far up with my bump in the way...


----------



## sspencer99

Too excited but I can't stay awake will be checking in the morning 
Baybe there will be two babies 

Xxxx nite nite Xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, I hope Macie is here now and they are just enjoying her... :cloud9:


----------



## cranberry987

If you've got some epo in the house then maybe give it a go. Has to be on your cervix I think and I can't reach mine ATM so dh has to help. It's that or use a stick! Might not do much or might just tip you over, who knows!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've got EPO capsules that I've been taking orally every day, think they're 1000mg ones or something, guess it couldn't hurt to try, lol. Mind you, it's sods law that I'd stick them up there and then they'd melt out everywhere and I'd get excited and think my waters had gone or something...


----------



## lullabybarb

Hi Ladies:flower:

I hope you dont mind me stalking your thread:haha: cassie and aston are very good friends of mine and im popping in for updates, its all very exciting!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, :hi: It's a happening place tonight!! I hope we get news before you UK ladies have to be in bed... I suspect it's getting late for you...


----------



## QueenVic

Yesss I'm falling asleep so will have to check first thing in the morning, can't wait to hear !! :thumbup: :baby::happydance:


----------



## lullabybarb

It is 10.30pm here and im a right night owl so hoping to hear some news before i go to bed:winkwink:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm not going to bed just yet, so I'll let you know if they update me :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I love that we're all sitting here at our computers, waiting... anxiously... 

Maybe if she holds out much longer, we'll all have gone to bed and you UK ladies will wake up to the news while we're still sleeping in the States! 

I'm just thinking she must have come by now because she was three minutes apart what, like three hours ago?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm thinking I might even leave my computer on when I go to bed so that if I wake up around 3 am (as is my custom) I can check quickly... :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

ha ha how sad are we all? She MUST be here by now, you're right Jen, she text me at 7.26pm saying they were 3 minutes apart xx


----------



## lullabybarb

We're not sad at all, we just all love her, she is the most loveliest young lady i know! i just cant believe how quickly her pregnancy has gone! it only seems like yesterday that she announced she was pregnant! i cant wait to see macie:baby: she is going to be soo beautiful just like her mommy.


----------



## Sun_Flower

We have a baby!!!! Just got a text - "She's here :) woooop 7lb 12 and beautiful no name yet hehe xxx" - Don't know if that means she doesn't look like a Macie? lol


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG! Thats got to be the fastest labor ever! Yay!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Whooooo:wohoo: Congratulations Cassie, Aston & George :) cant wait to see pics :cloud9:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Apparently they're still debating names but she's totally smitten. Aww I'm so happy for them!!!


----------



## lullabybarb

Thankyou for letting us know:flower: not long now for you:cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

YAY!!!!!! 
Can't wait to hear a name and see her!!! 
Congratulations Cass!!! And welcome Baby, whatever your name may be!! 
:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## truthbtold

I have been lurking from my cell phone since I left work.....great job Cass big congrats to you.


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo.. congrats Cassie.. so happy for you and cant wait to hear all about the birth and see baby girl.. :)

Andrea I completely forgot already that i gave you my number lol.. will pm you my number Jen when time gets closer lol.. will write myself a reminder :)


----------



## DrGomps

Omg, Cassie!! Congrats! Super fast labor! Can't wait to hear the details and see piccy's!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

If she posts anything on FB, y'all tell me!!


----------



## lullabybarb

AmaryllisRed said:


> If she posts anything on FB, y'all tell me!!

Im constantly flicking between here and fb lol, i will let yo know if she posts anything, im too excited to sleep :coffee:


----------



## babydustcass

Good morning ladie, 5.47am here and i am awake of course lol but my little princess is sound asleep next to me. And rightly so since she is a little guzzle guts and has been feeding almost non stop since she was born! We have a little pro feeder here! Woop! I can't believe the difference in my labours, besides being uncomplicated they were so different! I got the water birth I so desperately wanted and everything went incredibly well. We started on out way to the hosp after 7 and she was born at 9.47pm, just gas and air, the whole experience was incredible if not a little intense. I think I'm feeling a little overwhelmed right now with it all, the pain, the birth and my incredible prize at the end. I have to tell you girls, I really went for it! And when her head was born I could feel her under the water! And I just kept saying that I had done it. I will update more tomorrow sometime with more detail and of course piccies. She is a little congested as she came down the birth canal so quickly and the cord was wrapped around her neck twice!!! And yea, she is called baby for now as we both try and settle on a name, it's hard to tell as I know by morning she will look so different! Anyway girls thank you for all your support, thank you rachel for keepin the Orlando updates and for your lovely texts of encouragement... It all means so much to me... (weep weep lol ) 
Pictures to come soon, I won't be able to post them here until tomorrow evening so if any appear on Facebook, someone feel free to repost here xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Congratulations cass sooo happy for you xxx


----------



## sept10

Congrats Cassie....so glad it all went so well and can't wait to see those pics!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

*CONGRATULATIONS CASS !!!!!!*

Sounds like a great birth lucky you ! WELL DONE & can't wait to see pics xxx

*P.S same Bday as my OH !


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations again Cassie hon :) can't wait to see pictures of your little girl :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Congratulations :) lovely


----------



## sspencer99

i keep skiving work to check on here for updates from cass with pictures


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations Cassie, and well done!! 
Can't wait to hear the name once you decide on one and of course see the little princess!!!! 
:cry:

Happy Thanksgiving to EVERYONE, in the States and abroad!! Gobble gobble!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

took these from facebook seeing as Cass asked us to share on here :) How beautiful is she?
 



Attached Files:







374927_313799165299161_100000072410547_1318994_1351489727_n.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









381138_313799778632433_100000072410547_1318995_1836681632_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sspencer99

omg she isa jewl 
sooooo beautiful x 

ohh jen i was all ready to say happy thanks giving this morning and got causght up in all the excitment lol 

so HAPPY THANKS GIVING xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Stace!! 

She is soooo precious!! I wonder what they're going to call her... did they just decide she didn't look like a Macie?


----------



## cranberry987

aww babies!! lush


----------



## QueenVic

She's Gorgeous ! :flower:

Our 2nd STC baby !!! Can't wait to hear the details !


----------



## Sun_Flower

From the looks of Facebook it's Macie Amelia Brace, how cute?? 

I'm off for my attempted sweep in 45 minutes, wish me luck ladies!!


----------



## sspencer99

good luck rach hope it goes well xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Midwife couldn't do a sweep, so I'm booked in for an induction next Friday at 9am. Apparently though baby is REALLY long, as her head is engaged but her legs are all the way up in my ribs. She also has her hand next to her face, ready to make a Superman style entrance - JUST like her Daddy did..

It wasn't as uncomfortable as I thought it would be, even when she tried to hook her finger in my cervix and pull it forward because it was facing backwards. A clump of plug DID come away when she took her hand out so she said it might be something, but it's not looking hopeful. She explained the induction process to me and how it can take 3 days and all the different things they do and UGH I'm not looking forward to it, mostly because I don't want to be staying in hospital night after night with no OH and no baby :S


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, so she is Macie after all!!! How cute!! 

Rachel-- so sorry Eden doesn't seem to want to come out yet. FWIW, Happy 41 weeks!! Maybe things will start to move along before next Friday. I guess if there are any natural induction techniques you haven't tried yet, now's the time, huh? Have you swallowed any prostaglandins? (EW EW EW EW!!!) 
I can't blame you for not wanting an induction. They can slow things down, and staying in the hospital forever is no fun... especially since you all can't have your OH's with you. With DS, I went in on Wed night and they induced me and 48 hrs later they went ahead with a section. Will they really let you labor for three days before deciding on a section? Not that I'm _encouraging_ a section, but let me tell you, at 41 weeks and after two days in labor, I was _not_ a hard sell! 
And if you did end up with one, it's really not the end of the world. 

All that said, I hope Eden decides to come soon... maybe you are in labor this very minute!! 
Come on, Superbaby!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Macie is adorable! 

Rachel I hope things get to moving for you soon.


----------



## babydustcass

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all well!

We got back from the hospital yesterday afternoon, midwife took her time to come around and run the last check before we could be discharged so we didnt leave the hosp until 4pm. 

Anyway, I dont really have a detailed birth story, it was all very quick and overwhelming. I can however remember it a lot better than Georges labour. 

I started to get mild lower back ache around 1am early Wednesday morning during every braxton hick, the dull pains would come and go every 10-15 mins. I had been loosing my plug the day before in much bigger bits than previously so I was hopeful that something was happening, actually I was mega excited! hehe. By the morning time the pains were still coming and were fairly regular but still only mild like braxton hicks and I was wishing for them to be ramped up a gear so we could get the show on the road. 

Throughout wednesday the pains developed more into a 'classic contraction', deep lower back pain that radiated around the front of my lower bump and hugs you really tightly it becomes hard to breath. They didnt stop me in my tracks though and i could talk through them. By around 5 though we started to get George ready for his sleep over as I had a feeling that things were about to step up a gear. I didnt realise just how soon though at the time, I generally thinking was it was best to take him before bedtime than have to get him out of bed in the middle of the night when we needed to go to the hospital.

George was off to his friends at around 6 and we were on the way to the hospital at 7.40 as I needed some gas and air by that point. Id had a bath and Aston was doing a good job rubbing my back and tipping warm water over my back but it just wasnt cutting it. 

The car journey to the hospital is a little over 30 mins, it felt like 5 mins though as I had my eyes closed almost the entire journey and the contractions were coming every 2-3 mins so i was concentrating on breathing through the strong contractions. With every one I was grabbing Astons leg and trying not to flip my arms and legs around lol... trying to remain somewhat in control.

When we got to the hospital we had to walk the labyrinth like hospital corridors to the labour suite, there were wheelchairs but that thought was even more unbearable, after sitting in the car the last thing i wanted to do was sit. At the labour suite, I was taken to a ward where they took a urine sample which showed trace of protein but nothing else. I was then shortly taken to a labour room for an examination and a bit of monitoring... also got the beloved gas and air! The MW asked if the student could perform the examination but I declined and asked her to do it as by that time I felt everything needed to be 'right' first time and couldnt be dealing her a double examination if the student wasnt sure. She was a lovely student though, in her last year and she was really helpful. The mw and student did not leave for my entire labour at the hospital, they were really fabulous and encouraging. 
A few contractions after the monitoring, I could feel it was time for some water. With every contractions it was like my body wanted to bear down, and I could feel her moving a little too with each contraction. It was really s'real and intense, so much more painful than I remember with George but it was progressing quickly. Luckily for me, the pool was free and ready for me to use so the student went to get the tub filled. At around 9pm I was taken over on a wheelchair to the water birthing room, mw was a bad driver but i forgave her driving skills because she was such a good mw lol mum and aston carried the bags over.

I just wanted to get into the water for relief (i am sure at this point i believed it'd be more relief than water could ever realistically give haha), so i stripped off and didnt even put my bikini top on... seriously you just dont care who see's what. In the water my body just took over, still hooked up to the gas and air puffing, I couldnt keep still or in one position for long. The contractions were just so intense and my body wanted to push with every contraction. It was such a weird feeling but I could feel babys every movement down, i could feel her shifting down. I knew it would be time to push soon, i kept telling myself it would be over soon enough and I would have my baby girl.
Our baby girl was born at 9.48pm, 2 pushes for the head and 2 pushes for the body. Her cord was wrapped twice around her neck but as soon as she came up the mws sorted her out for me so that I could have her close to me on my chest. She didnt really scream, just the most precious whimpering baby noises and squeaks. It was just so magical and overwhelming. 
I had the injection to help the placenta out, but it took a while for the drug to work so I just laid on the bed with our new baby having plenty of skin to skin. The injection for the placenta made me throw up all the fajitas I ate for dinner lol
Daddy had first cuddles whilst I had a shower (really awkward), to clear up what could have easily been mistaken for a chain saw massacre, the mws cleaned and mopped up all the evidence on scene too lol
After we were left to our own devices in the birthing room for a good 3 hrs, which was nice. When i had George, my birthing partners were ushered home almost immediately after i'd given birth and it wasnt great. This time we got teas brought to us, i was offered toast and I got to spend the next 3 hours with my new baby girl attached to my nipples lol :D She is a little Pro feeder, im hoping my milk comes in soon so she can get a bit fuller and more satisfied. 
She weighed 7lb 12oz, her apgars were 9 and 9. We have decided to call her Macie Amelia :D
George met his little sister at the hosptial yesterday for the first time. He loves her dearly and is so protective of her. He is there by her moses basket on every whimper and cry, he is smitten. He went to nursery for half a day today and told everyone about his new baby sister. he is so proud! 

My mum is going home today, I am going to miss her and she keeps hinting about moving back to kent... its been really lovely to spend so much time with her, i am honestly considering it (not sure aston is ), the support network I would have would be truely amazing but in the same breath this is home now for our little family. 

Anyway thats about all for my birth story. I am sure there are lots of details missing, if i think of anything I will add it. :) will upload some pictures in the next post 

xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, what a lovely story, Cass!!! 

Can't believe how far along you already were when you finally went into the hospital! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## babydustcass

Oo i forgot to put in that I was 5cm dilated when I got to the hospital


----------



## truthbtold

Great birth story Cass.


----------



## cranberry987

Lovely well done :) I have big plans of wearing some sort of bikini top but I reckon I'll be like you "get the bloody pool ready so I can get bloody in!!" glad the mw was good and you werent pushed out too fast :) do you think youd have the syntometrin again looking back? I'm not rly decided on it tbh. 

How far away is your mum? Mines a nightmare but she's 40m away so just far enough that shes not super annoying, but she can come round and clean the house (which she actually likes doing and thinks is a massive help if I'm ill. I personally think she overestimates the healing powers of a clean house, but sometimes things need cleaning) or can come look after babies if I'm going mental and need a break.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww what a lovely birth story Cass - can't believe how fast it was lol!

So I have a question for anyone who's ever had a sweep, it's a bit TMI though - did anyone else have big clumps of browny-pink stuff come away afterwards? I mean she said she couldn't actually perform the sweep because my cervix was closed so surely it can't be plug? or could her poking around have caused it to open a bit and my plug to start coming away? Just a bit confused is all!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...lovely story cassie.. so happy for you all..

Feeling tired today as i got home from shopping at about 4am and my dd was up at 9.. but i will live.. my body is tired.. I wont be going black friday shopping.. it was a madhouse and i stood in line to check out for over 2hrs at kohls.. ugh

Have a good day.. mine will be chilled.. may go get some groceries, wait and see what my ambition is up to.. :)


----------



## cranberry987

Browny pink snot stuff? Could be plug

Shopping til 4am. No amount of cheap stuff could coax my body to do that!! Madness. Get anything good?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, Logan, what did you get? 
Craziness!! 

So, under the category of "Why Me?"... Headed out to the grocery store, since I haven't been in eleven days and we have very little... Go up the street and turn the corner and KLUNK!! my car dies. 
I pulled it off the road and it wasn't far, so DS and I walked home. Thank God it's a relatively nice day. 
So now we have no car until DH can figure out what's wrong with it and fix it. 
Ugh.](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## QueenVic

Sounds like a lovely birth Cass !! 

How are u feeling now you're home?

Raych really hope it's your turn soon and Eden arrives before the induction !


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Cass, can't believe how fast it all happened.. congrats again hunnie! and lovely birth story..


AFM, started spotting today, CD25 & 11DPO, can't complain that Clomid has shortened up my cycle.. starting clomid cd5 next cycle.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ohh, going to see breaking dawn tonight! excited!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Have fun, Ysa!! 

So... I just signed up for a free month of netflix. What should I watch?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, love my Netflix.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had been thinking about doing a trial for a long time, but today they had a deal where I get 1000 swagbucks if I sign up for a one-month free trial of netflix, so it works out perfectly. I'm going to use my swagbucks to buy amazon gift cards. It's a win-win. 

As long as I remember to cancel in a month. :)


----------



## lilrojo

I got gits for my family, daughter, and myself.. lol maternity clothes at kohls.. so two news sweaters to wear.. yay..

Jen we had netflix for awhile too, then cancelled it cuz it was getting too spendy and we didnt watch it enough.. in the summer.. outside.. :) 

Ysa have fun.. cant wait to see it too..


----------



## babydustcass

cranberry987 said:


> Lovely well done :) I have big plans of wearing some sort of bikini top but I reckon I'll be like you "get the bloody pool ready so I can get bloody in!!" glad the mw was good and you werent pushed out too fast :) do you think youd have the syntometrin again looking back? I'm not rly decided on it tbh.
> 
> How far away is your mum? Mines a nightmare but she's 40m away so just far enough that shes not super annoying, but she can come round and clean the house (which she actually likes doing and thinks is a massive help if I'm ill. I personally think she overestimates the healing powers of a clean house, but sometimes things need cleaning) or can come look after babies if I'm going mental and need a break.

She is 3 hours away in Kent, we moved here over two years ago... kind of out of the blue and random but it was a great move for us and we have done really well here. The only downside is we dont get to see our family as much as we'd like and its a little disappointing for them not to be able to see the kids as often as they would like to. But when we do its more special. My mum is really good at making herself illusive, she was really fabulous when here, I miss her already but its nice to have my house back. My step dad is a little over the top sometimes, and as handy as he is around the house and kitchen, sometimes you just want to eat your own cooking, the way you do it lol


----------



## babydustcass

Lots of piccies!

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3520.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3518.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3517.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3515.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3519.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3514.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3509.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3507.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3462.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3450.jpg


----------



## babydustcass

QueenVic said:


> Sounds like a lovely birth Cass !!
> 
> How are u feeling now you're home?
> 
> Raych really hope it's your turn soon and Eden arrives before the induction !

feeling really well thank you, we are doing great with feeds, sleeping lots and generally taking it easy.

Our first trip out today though as she needs to be weighed (day 3) and there are no weigh in clinics open here so i have an app at the small hospital in town. We are then going to nip into mothercare and see if there is a nice bouncer to buy, ours seems too static for a newborn and she doesnt look comfy in it at all, she needs to be laid back more :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Cass she's absolutely adorable, I love her little headband and everything. Look at George being the proud big brother :) Glad everything's going so well hon xxx


----------



## cranberry987

aww shes so cwute!! have fun with ppl cooing over her in the shops :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, she's a beauty!! Love her little crossed feet! 
So George is doing well with her?


----------



## lilrojo

Awww Cassie she is beautiful.. congrats again hun.. what a princess..

Plans for today getting our xmas tree.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

awww I cannot WAIT to put up my xmas tree sooo bad! OH is agreeing with me!! omg lol but is worried its bad luck... I said for what...santa claus might not come? pmsl!!

just had to share these cute pics!


https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3532.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3527.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3525.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3518.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3517.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3515.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3535.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwww, so sweet! Her little hands!! 

You might as well focus on Christmas now, right? It's after Thanksgiving... that's generally when people put stuff up here... Never occurred to me that you all don't have that marker... When does OH think it would be okay to put the tree up? 

How much time are you taking off with her before starting back to work? I would guess you can sort of ease back into it as you're feeling ready?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and you're still "a wee bit preggo" :rofl:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was gonna do the Xmas decorations starting today, just organising what can go up in the new house and stuff - but although OH brought all the boxes to the front of the garage, he 'cant be bothered' to bring them into the house until tomorrow, so I am very bored!! lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just read where the most popular day for first babies to be born is 41+1 or 41+2... Maybe climb some steps? :)

Sorry to say that every time you post, Rachel, I think it's gonna be, guess what-- I'm in labor!! 

Tell OH that you need something to do and if he doesn't bring the boxes in, you'll do it yourself! That should motivate him... :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'd be running up and down stairs all the time if I could, but we live in a bloody bungalow - a single story house! lol. We're going for walks every day, and I'm still getting gross mucousy stuff every time I wipe, in varying amounts since my failed sweep yesterday. Just trying to keep busy, which OH is not helping with! lol xx


----------



## QueenVic

Gorgeous pics Cass, wat a little cutie :baby:

Raych we have a bungalow too so long walks it is !

Can't wait to do our Xmas tree, it gets delivered next weekend YAY :happydance:

My baby shower tomorrow eek not sure what to expect but looking forward to it :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, yay for your shower, Vicki!! Have fun!! Lots of pics!! :)


----------



## babydustcass

ooo lots of pics of your shower Vicki please, have a great time! I am sure it'll be a hoot!

people usually put their tree up here anywhere from the 1st of Dec when the kids start opening their advent calenders. My mum always traditionally put hers up on the 3rd as its her birthday. I am feeling very much in the spirit now, like you say, might as well focus on Christmas now. 

We have done all of Georges xmas presents, just have to wrap a few more. I started wrapping them with my bump and started to get a bit frustrated with the less square shaped pressies lol... I seriously dont understand the logic or appeal of some packaging! You just cant wrap them nicely lol

Oh pointed out it would be better if we waited for our new mirror to arrive before we attempt to put up decorations, which kinda makes sense. So long as the mirror arrives before next weekend :D


----------



## QueenVic

Cass u are coming across remarkably normal and relaxed for someone who has just had a baby !!!

I'm jealous already haha


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 
Guess what I'm I'll again just woke up this morning in comPlete pain in my legs and backside lol I hope its gone by tomorrow as going to xfactor :) 

Vic ull love tue shower I'm sure x
Aww rach I hope it happens for you soon 

And cass what beautiful pics what a beautiful baby xxx

And guys my Xmas tree went up yesterday but in all fairness it's only 3ft xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Stacey, mine's little, too, but we need to move furniture around and bring an end table in from either our bedroom or the basement... otherwise I'd just do it myself instead of waiting for DH to do it. 
I've started bugging him, though. :)
Hope you are feeling better soon! 

Hehe Vicki, Cassie does sound remarkably sane and relaxed... but keep in mind she is also the one who was 5 cm when she went into the hospital and had her baby with only gas and air!! I think Superwoman is in our midst!! :)

My brother's birthday is Dec 14, and in recent years he's put up a fight with my poor mom about putting up the tree and decorations before his birthday-- as though Christmas is stealing his thunder. Pretty silly considering he's 28! 

Went to the store with my mom today... now feeling completely knackered. Thinking of skipping DS's bath... since we won't be going anywhere tomorrow anyway. :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think I'm going to put my decorations up today. Sod it, it's nearly December, and I need something to distract me from still not being in labour lol. Going to give OH a kick up the backside to get the decorations in, and then I'll start *nods*


----------



## cranberry987

We usually do our tree around mid dec. It's going up today tho this year! I'm home birth eligible from Tuesday and I wanna give birth to fairy lights! :rofl: dh not happy about early tree but screw him!

Thinking about going to a gig in march. Would hopefully be expressing at least one bottle a day by then. Whatcha reckon. Too soon? Would leave him with rich or my parents depending in who came with


----------



## Sun_Flower

LOL giving birth to fairy lights, how awesome! I think it's funny that OH told me he couldn't be bothered to get the decorations in last night and that he'd do it this morning, but it's now CHUCKING it down with rain and I said 'don't you wish you'd done it last night now? cos you're still getting them in even though it's raining, you promised' TEE HEE HEE I'm not evil at all... :blush:

I think by March you should be fine to go to a gig - you'll probably have a routine sorted and could express (if you're planning on BF) and leave bubs with someone for a couple of hours. Look at Andrea she managed to go to the cinema and Josie's only a month old!


----------



## cranberry987

Haha. Teach him to procrastinate :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

A gig? You mean like a concert? 

I think you ladies are perfectly reasonable in putting your trees up now. You definitely want to get it done before the babies come! 

Happy 33 weeks, Vicki!! :wohoo: 

AFM-- 27 weeks today! 
In case you don't read my journal, here's a bump pic.

Haha to me it almost looks fake, like I stuck a throw pillow under my shirt. :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Jen it's a very cute neat bump! I have a tree up now, and a few decorations around the room. Going to do the rest after lunch I think. My kitten is very interested in the tree, she keeps trying to eat the bottom branches. I'm waiting for the crashing noise when she tries to climb it and it ends up on the floor...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, kitty, NO!!! 
Is this her first Christmas tree? 
Yay for getting the decorations started!! 

(Maybe if we don't talk about that other thing... it'll start to happen?)


----------



## sept10

Jen - your bump looks just like mine....everyone said it looked like i have a football up my top - that would be a soccor ball to the americans amoung us. mind you my bump is a lot bigger then yours now..haha..tis massive!! Everyone keeps asking me when i'm due and acting really surprised when i say jan 25th....then they ask am i having twins!!!! 

feel i'm really starting to slow down now - did my ironing sitting down this morning!!

Baby still really active - keep having busy periods where they are moving non stop...this morning gave me such a boot in the ribs i actually shouted ouch!!


----------



## sept10

oh and we finally ordered our pram/buggy/travel system...decided on the babystyle oyster!! love it...but have to wait 4-6 weeks for delivery....feel like we are a bit more organised now...got the moses basket / travel system / car seat....lots of bits and bobs like wipes and maternity pads....lots of bits of clothes....and ordered a tippitoes bath on amazon last night!!!!


Rach - hope that baby of your shows up soon...xxx


----------



## cranberry987

ooh i liked the babystyle oyster too, was really torn on it actually :)

Lush bump there, mine seems to be growing upwards rather than strictly out. is it to do with where the placenta is? im not sure rly.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- let's see that bump!! 
Mine seems to be growing up and out at the same time! 
I keep thinking people would be surprised at how much farther I have left to go, but no one is really asking yet. But I think when it gets close to Feb, they're gonna start saying, haven't you had that baby yet? :blush:
I will have to google the babystyle oyster... don't know what those look like... 

Sarah, yay for getting organized. Are you feeling boy or girl? Sometimes Crumb kicks so hard I have to stop what I'm doing, or stop mid-sentence if I'm talking. Pretty funny. 

They say your bump shape has to do with your stomach muscles and stuff... but I don't know more specifically... :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ha ha Jen, maybe it will!

Yes this is her first Christmas tree, she's not even 5 months old yet so everything is new to her. She's tired herself out now though and has collapsed asleep in a shopping bag! I need to work on my room though because half of it looks Christmassy and the other half doesn't :S Need to work something out there. What are everyone's plans for the week? xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, hopefully get the check for the van replacement and then fix the car and do some shopping. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm making Hamburger Helper and against my better judgment followed the instructions and used a 10 in skillet instead of a 12... and it boiled over. Ugh.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just had to google hamburger helper, lol. Looks... interesting? I'm sitting with a sleeping kitten on my lap, just finished reading a book, now looking for more to do whilst OH watches the Brazilian Grand Prix - he's a massive F1 fan, gets a bit dull after a while lol. Might write out some Christmas cards in a bit or something...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, you sound so bored!! :hugs: 

Mmmmm my hamburger helper was awesome!! I love the stuff... Even when I was a teenager, I would buy it and make it even though none of the rest of my family would eat it. I don't know why they don't like it. Mmmmm. 

I can't even be mad at it for boiling over and making a mess on my stove. :)

Oh, in other news, this morning, Thomas somehow chucked his frosted mini-wheats ALL over the living room. Argh. Table, rug, floor, chair, couch... I had to scrub the floor, vacuum, take the cushions off the couch and wash them... :growlmad: I made him help clean up, but there's only so much a four-year-old can do. 
At least now my living room is clean. :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Obviously the frosted wheats must have offended him in some way...

I think I'm going to have a bath in a bit - I've become a bit addicted to baths since being in 3rd tri. Used to hate them and prefer showers for speed, but now I love laying there soaking nicely :D mmmmmm.


----------



## Traskey

babydustcass said:


> Lots of piccies!
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3520.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3518.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3517.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3515.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3519.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3514.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3509.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3507.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3462.jpg
> 
> https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/Macie%20Amelia%202011/DSCF3450.jpg

Congratulations Cass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

She is absolutely beautiful, you are a very lucky family. 

Apologies for the delay, been having a bit of a break from here.

So pleased for you all *hug*


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Rachel, you must be right. Maybe something they said. 
So then he was tired... of course, because DH let him get up at 10 to 5, so I made him take a rest. During which I fell asleep on the couch and he poured apple juice all over his bed and then peed in it. 
Nice. 
So on a day when I planned to do NO laundry, I'm now on my second load. 
And he is still refusing to eat his lunch. 
What a day. :wacko:


----------



## babydustcass

hehe, Macie is an angel so she keeps me nice and relaxed. Plus OH is being a star so I am having lots of chill out time whilst he runs around playing the wonderful house wife :D
He's back to work tomorrow though :( but at least his work hours are ok and he hasn got to be in work till 3pm.

Our xmas tree didnt go up today, but will next week :D


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Nothing much going on was not well enough to go xfactor so wathced in the comfort of home :) hopping to win tickets to the final thou 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning ladies

Not having a good morning this morning. Woke up at 5.30am and couldn't get back to sleep, just feeling really sad and scared and like a complete failure because my stupid body can't get this baby out. I just feel like every day she's stuck in here I'm causing her more damage because babies aren't supposed to be inside this long, and I found out that the risk of stillbirth and problems like that sky rockets after 40 weeks and I feel like I'm causing problems for my baby just because my stupid STUPID system doesn't know what it's supposed to do. Meh, I'm sorry for whining so much, it's just how I feel, ridiculous as it sounds :(


----------



## cranberry987

I know it's a scary frustrated time. Even up to 42w is a normal pregnancy tho (accordin to the Nhs not even hb hippies). 

Have a look at https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2011/08/22/what-acog-has-to-say-about-due-dates/ and maybe have a look around the site. It's not all home birthing, it's mainly
About making informed decisions and being confident in what you're doing

Annoying as it is, your body and your baby do know what to do. If you're worried they can send you for monitoring of fluid levels and blood flow around the placenta. 

Also stop reading scary stuff! No good can come of it! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and I've a PDF from AIMS about having babies at 40+ (from an induction pov but still relevant). Pm me your email address if you do and I'll send it through.


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Raych :hugs:

are u still trying all the natural induction lotions and potions? Clary sage baths, RLT etc ? I have my fingers crossed for u !!!!

AFM - shower went well got very spoilt and played some games but wow I was shattered by the end of the day and because I wanted it at mine I had to clear up & clean aswell ! I had some help but not to my standard (haha) so I was showered and in bed before 9pm :rofl: rock & roll !!

Selection of pics for those that asked !
 



Attached Files:







100_0531.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 11









100_0550.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8









100_0538.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8









100_0545.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 8









100_0563.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## QueenVic

some more piccies
 



Attached Files:







100_0580.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7









100_0581.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6









100_0585.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









100_0588.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5









100_0594.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## QueenVic

ok last ones !!
 



Attached Files:







100_0599.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









100_0600.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 6









100_0611.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## truthbtold

Shower looks lovely Vic. 

Rachel I hope things move along quickly for you. I know I would be completely frustrated too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Rachel... :hugs: Like Helen said, it can be completely normal to go 42 weeks. Just try to distract yourself as much as possible. Your body knows what it's supposed to do. But also, Eden isn't going to come until she's ready. So if she's not coming yet, she must need just a little more time. 
Hehe guess it's not enough that she'll be the boss once she gets here-- she's starting early. :) Hang in there. :hugs:

Looks like a fun shower, Vicki! I love the clothesline!! Do you have pretty much everything you need now? 

Nothing exciting happening here... Last night went over the in-laws and SILs were bugging me about the name and were frankly kind of annoyed that we're still talking about it but I won't share anything. So then DH is in the other room and we can hear him talking about it with the men... So SIL goes in there to be nosy. Grrr. So they all know we're talking about Samuel but I don't like Nicholas. 
I just hate how everyone has an opinion and feels like they're allowed to share. No. You aren't. It's our baby and WE will name it. 
(Of course this doesn't apply to BnB forums... obviously if I say, what do you all think of the name _____, I want an honest opinion. Because once we've decided, I'm not going to ask opinions. :))


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vic - the shower looks awesome :)

Jen - We've kept Eden's name a secret because people were so vocal and rude about their like/ dislike for certain names. You'd think polite people would realise that if you like a name, you say so. If you don't really like it, then keep quiet! Gah. That obviously excludes on here, because we know we can come here for honest opinions without criticism!!

Had a big hug and a discussion with OH this morning and he made me feel better. At the end of the day, this time next week I'll have given birth one way or another, and no matter how it happens, or how long I need to take to recover, it'll be done and god willing we'll have our beautiful baby girl with us.

Met up for a chat with my friend and her little boy at a cafe and had a yummy Oreo milkshake and a good catch up. Felt good to get out and talk to someone socially and just spend a little bit of time on my own out and about before OH arrived to pick me up. Going to enjoy my time with OH this week and just resign myself to going in to hospital on Friday. 

Hope everyone else is ok, and pregnancies and things are going well :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Exactly! It's like a no-win. We tell people, they give us unwanted opinions. We don't tell people, they get in a huff. Chill out, people! You wanna name something, get a fish. Our baby, our name. 
Maybe I'll just make up an awful name and pass it off as our choice and let them squawk about it. 
End rant. 

An oreo milkshake sounds soooooo good.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys how is all 

Rachel I know you prob don't want to hear but how are you Hun?? 

So I know I'm always Ill like all the time but I put on my fb I wish i did not have to work and my aunt replied so I replied back saying Ohh it's just today my belly is sore bloody round ligament Pain but at least I know baby is growing 

An my cousin replied all you do is moan!!!!!! It really caught me off guard and has offended and upset me as I went moaning at all I was stating that my belly hurt but at least baby is growing 

Sorry rant over but why did she feel the need to put That if she was thinking it fine i had some friends privte message me to say
She was out of order there was just no need

Xxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Round ligament pain is awful, I remember it really hurt back in second tri for me *hugs* pay no attention, they don't know how you feel!!


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx rach I have it in my groin lol 
But the thing is she's just had a baby
People make me so angry 

Well I'm sitting in bed and I can hear my neighbour singing has put me in a better mood looooooool

Xxxxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Stacey my cousins all told me I complained too much with my last pregnancy thats why I didnt share my feelings with anyone this pregnancy. People can be so hurtful. Dont they know pregnant women are sensitive.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Seems like people forget how sensitive pregnant women are, huh? 
I especially don't understand how someone who was JUST pregnant could say anything. You would think she'd be supportive. 
Haha there were times when I was TTC and everyone and their mother and their second-cousin's brother were turning up pregnant and when they would complain I wanted to say some not-so-nice things to them. But of course I kept quiet, as any polite person would do.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Not much going on here either.. tree is up and decorated and so is mckenna's little one in her room.. she had lots of fun helping out.. today is an in the house day.. may wrap some more presents.. since time is going by so fast.. it will be dec on Thursday.. :) cant believe it.. 

I feel good and prepared for the most part for this baby to come.. mckenna is sleeping in her own bed, still taking a bit to fall asleep.. but still in her own bed.. spent my kohls cash online today for more christmas presents.. one for my dh and the other for my sister.. so getting closer to being done.. 

Just got to go get the mail.. hopefully my tv bill will be there so i can mail it off.. 

Vicki-your shower looks like lots of fun.. happy to hear you had a good time.. hope you have about everything you need..

Rachel-Really hoping Eden doesnt make you wait too much longer.. but like you said you will have you daughter soon no matter what the process.. natural or induction.. cant wait to see this princess that has kept you waiting so long..

Hope the rest of you are doing well..


----------



## cranberry987

Someone from my Nct was booked in for induction yday at 40+12. They didn't have a bed so she waited til 2pm then they told her to come back at 6pm. She went into labour at 5.30 and baby born in 3.5 hrs!

They were v doubtful that baby would fit as she's 4ft 9 but she was obviously fine! So ya never know what's gonna happen is my point. 

Had my hb assessment and that's all fine. Starting with the big guns tomorrow and bringing out the clary sage oil while expressing, bouncing on ball and having sex

Hope you're all well. I'm off to bed. Mw tag team have worn me out.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning ladies :) Woke up this morning feeling really odd - my hips and pelvis and leg joints all feel really loose and wobbly, it's kinda hard to walk properly! Definitely got the pregnancy waddle going all of a sudden, haven't felt like this before now. Guess it's all part of being overdue, things start to go downhill lol! 3 days till my induction xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Darnit! 
I had a dream that you went into labor!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol, I wish Jen! Stupid hips and back are really sore, it hurts to walk :S gonna have a bath in a bit to maybe see if it helps at all. Ruby has wrecked the bottom half of my tree, naughty kitty. I'm going to have to take it all off and start again. She's curled up asleep on the chair looking all sweet and innocent, but I know better!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Maybe that means she's engaged? Does it feel like she's lower?

Hehe I can imagine the bottom of the tree just looks like a giant cat toy to Ruby! 

So, another gloomy, rainy day here. Our yard is pretty muddy. Makes for fun trips out with *my husband's *dog. :grr: At least the dog seems grateful. :shrug: 
Hopefully we get our check today and get the car fixed tonight and will be back among society tomorrow. 
Hehe I'm getting cupboard fever. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all well.. sorry to hear your so sore Rachel.. I can imagine.. my body has been hurting pretty good and im just entering 3rd tri tomorrow.. hope she comes really soon.. and sorry about your tree.. my cat has been in mine too.. checking it out.. drinking the water.. oh well.. they are cats.. :)

AFM-not much going on here.. finished breakfast.. and now gotta get ready.. cant believe its dec on thurs.. where is time going..

Rachel maybe eden wants to be a dec baby..:)


----------



## sept10

Rachel - hope things happen soon - ya never know this strange hip/leg feeling might be the start of something!!!

been to the midwifes today - baby is head down but back to back...measuring in at 32cm and i'm 32 weeks tomorrow so alls good!!!

have my DH christmas do next week - not sure what i'm gonna wear!!! i habe a black maxi dress which i'm gonna try on but my bump is narrow but really sticks out so think i'm gonna look like i'm wearing a tent!!! haha...will try it on tonight and see....if its bad then off i go to mamas and papas or dorothy perkins or somehere in search of a xmas night out dress.....that could be mission impossible!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for a good appt! 
Awww, I feel like we have lots of cute maternity options here... but I've heard in the UK there isn't as much. 
How is it that I think all three of us Team Green-ers are having boys? Seems at least one of us would have a girl... but I'm really feeling boy... :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha well im hoping your right Jen.. :) at least with me.. 

Sarah-happy to hear from you and that all is going well.. hope baby flips around.. only a few weeks left.. and that you can find a dress that looks great with your bump


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol well we've already got 3 girls with Josie, Macie and Eden so three boys would even it out a bit!

I've spent the evening playing movie trivia with OH (I won, woohoo!) and just had a nice relaxing bath. Gonna watch some TV with OH in a bit and have some Ben and Jerry's Fudge Brownie Fro-yo (yum yum yum) before going to bed. Three days till my induction!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have such a love for Ben and Jerry... don't tell my hubby!! :)

Well we have three girls (Josephine, Macie, and Eden), and then Helen, Erika, and Vicki are all having boys... isn't it weird how that worked out, with three girls and three boys? Anyway, so we are already even... 3-3... Interesting to see how the Team Greens turn out... :)


----------



## cranberry987

There's 6 of us in my Nct class. 3 knew we were having boys and three didn't knownthe sex. They all had girls oO. 4of the other 5 all went over 41w so statistically I'll be pre 40.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies... how are we? 
Quiet around here lately... 
Anyone have fun plans? I'm planning a nap. Very soon. DS is a mess. Not enough sleep last night. :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning Jen :) (and everyone else)

I'm off to the cinema tonight with my sister to see Breaking Dawn - figured I might as well, as nothing else is happening. I HAVE had quite a lot of plug loss today, *TMI* kind of yellowy/ snot coloured streaked with brown/ dark red. Maybe things are moving along slowly on their own - at this point all I'm hoping for is that this means my cervix might be slightly dilated for my induction on Friday and they can skip the pessaries and just break my waters - that'd be nice. Still got backache - it's only on the left hand side though, feels like baby is either sitting on a nerve or I've pulled a muscle. Not comfortable :( Eden's still wiggling away, so she's still comfortable in there. Told her to start packing though, because we're coming in to get her in two days! xx


----------



## truthbtold

It has been quiet. I am still lurking around. No fun plans for me. My nesting faze was short lived lol I hope it comes back because there are things I need to do but have no energy to do them.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

morning ladies, no plans for me really.. DH is leaving to go hunting tonight, so I'll be alone.. Probably watch the newest Pirates of the Carribean & catch up with work, as I've been sick and was laid up in bed on Monday!

Hope everyone is well & something happens soon for you Raych :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel-- that plug loss sounds very promising... Doesn't the chick in that movie have a baby? Wouldn't it be crazy if you were in the movie theater and went into labor?? Now _that_ would be a story to tell!! 
Anyway. :)
When they induced me with DS, they had just said they were about to break my waters, and I was sort of scared... I don't know how they do it but I had envisioned this long, pointy stick... and right before they did it, my waters broke on their own. 
Hehe I giggled. It felt like I was peeing the bed. :blush: 

My nesting seems to come and go... The other day I sat down with my Target catalog and made a(nother) list of everything we need for Crumb. Seems list-making is an important part of nesting for me. :shrug:

Our check came today!!!! Hoping DH gets up in enough time before work that he can go cash it and then give me some money!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Jen yeah she does, and it would be kinda funny - I think I've totally discarded the idea that I'll go into labour myself now though... mind you, that's usually when things happen, when you don't expect them to, lol!

I have no idea how they break your waters, but I'm imagining a big pointy stick with a hook on the end or something...


----------



## sspencer99

hello all 

rachel i love the fact you have put sorry TMI and then carried on lol 

yes she does have a baby but rach does not want to have her baby the bella has hers its a bit gresume 

but would be funny if you did go in to labour ( not for rach thou shed be pissed to miss the film) 

i think that baby eden is on her way i reckon late tonite or tomorrow 

hope everyone is having a good day 

quick question over the weekend my bump go rather big and was doing a bit of streaching and now has shrunk is this normal 

hope andrea and cass are all settled with the bubbas 

xxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

My bump used to get bigger and smaller when Eden still had the room to roll around in there - think it's normal, it's just how they lay in different positions makes your bump look different sizes. Then you get further along and just look ginormous all the time...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, Stacey! 
Oh, no, does Bella's baby come right through her belly? That's how I thought babies were born when I was a kid... :shock:

Haha Rachel, I hope if you do go into labor during the movie and have to leave, that they'll give you a free ticket to come back!! 

Stacey, yes, that's normal for your bump to grow and shrink. It has happened to me, too... not sure why. I'm guessing it has partly to do with baby's position and also water retention and bloating. :shrug: Totally normal. I have days where I feel little and days where I feel huge.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Rachel fxed for you still that Eden comes on her own.. :)

no plans here either.. just looking on amazon for baby stuff.. not essential things just fun things.. lol 

Hope you all have a good day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

If DH were nice and would give me a few hundred bucks out of this check... I would totally spend it all today on amazon! :blush:


----------



## sspencer99

Lol thanx guys and Jen she breaks her back and then the baby is ripped out of her by her vampire husband with his teeth (nice) lol 

I'm sure none of that will be happenin to rach xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Jen.. im shopping online at amazon.. what else do you need to get for crumb..

is your registry easy to view.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Should be... Try this link: https://www.amazon.com/registry/baby/2F9EVIB7JLRQA
That's probably not everything I need... just stuff I see that I like when I'm browsing. :)
I still need sooooo much. I mean, all I've bought so far is that one outfit... and we got back our tub (missing the insert), our swing (possibly missing parts), and our walker (that I actually fed DS in a lot of the time, too). And we kept our playyard w/bassinet and changing table, thank goodness, but it's been in the basement, so hopefully it's not mildewed. It's been kept away from the water when it's come in, so it should be okay with a good scrub-down. (Which will be DH's job.:))
We need everything else, really... I kept DS's bottles... but I sort of feel weird about re-using them... 
And of course we have boy clothes from 18 mos and up. :shrug: 
Sometimes I feel like we have nothing and other days I feel like we don't need much. Depends on my mood, I guess.


----------



## sept10

Rach - i figure your baby was holding out till after the strikes - haha...all the midwives will be back in work tomorrow and Eden will be on her way!!!

Our changing mat arrived this morning - the little spare room soon to be nursery is well and truly rammed now!! Need to start sorting out the back bedroom to make room for everything!! 

Managed to finish off half of one of my assignments today - not as much as i'd hope to get done but have a study day tomorrow so fingers crossed ill finish it!!

supposed to be on strike today but didn't think standing on a picket line or marching in the city centre was very appropriate at 32 weeks - haha...i was there in spirit!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for getting things Sarah.. hope you get a chance to organize soon.. when are you going on leave.. :) cant believe your 32 weeks.. happy 32 weeks by the way.. :)

Jen-I love looking at baby stuff on amazon..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol well Breaking Dawn didn't result in Breaking Waters (tee hee) - gonna have a late dinner and then go to bed I think. Can't believe it's December tomorrow, it's mad! Going to get everything sorted tomorrow ready for the induction Friday - get some magazines and stuff to entertain me during the long wait etc. Anyone got any good plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Sarah our small spare room is exactly the same, RAMMED !! Can't wait for it to be transformed into a nursery.. the weeks are just disappearing :wacko:

Raych I know it's not exactly how u had planned it but are u excited for Friday?? :happydance: 

Stace good to hear from u! Hope u are doing well, hows bump coming along ??

Jen & Logan I am obsessed with Amazon ! It's just too easy isn't it !! eek..

DECEMBER TOMORROW WHOOOOOOOOOP - Xmas cards posted today and tree being delivered at the weekend, yay ! :xmas16:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Vic I guess I am kinda excited to get things going and finally meet Eden, however she ends up getting here lol. I need to re-do the Christmas tree, still haven't got round to fixing it since Ruby trashed it. Need to decorate the rest of the room too, just don't seem to be in the Christmas spirit enough to do it! I'm sure it'll come though xx


----------



## truthbtold

So excited for December!


----------



## lilrojo

Erika-Im super excited too.. cant wait for feb really but dec is a pretty fun month with everything..

Vicki-it is super easy to get sucked in so many good deals.. and many things you cant find anywhere else..


----------



## Sun_Flower

well my daughter has the most amazing timing ever, as it would appear I'm in labour... or at least the very early stages of it. Baby was moving around like mental all evening and her headbutting was really starting to hurt my cervix - every time her head moved it sent twinges all across my abdomen, so I went to bed at 10pm. Since laying down the cramps kept coming without her having to headbutt me, and I slept for about an hour, then strong cramps came and I felt like I had to poop, so I ran to the loo and stayed there for a while as the cramps weren't as bad in that position. Went back to bed for another hour and then at midnight I woke OH as the cramps were continuing. Had to run to the loo again as I felt the same sensation, spent a while there again and then rang L+D to ask whether my symptoms were early labour or could be anything else, seeing as I've never been through it before. Spoke to a really lovely midwife who said it definitely sounds like things are starting up, and advised me to take some paracetamol and have a bath because it's going to be a long process when it gets going. I asked her if its normal for the pain to get worse in certain positions (when I try and lay flat it's quite painful) and she said that that's quite common (it was that that was making me think maybe it wasn't labour because I thought contractions weren't affected by position). So I'm currently sitting on my ball, typing this and grimacing once in a while. Going to have a bath in a bit and just see what happens... I'm not calling my mum or anything yet because it'll probably be hours and hours (or I'll end up going all the way to Friday and have to be induced anyway) so we'll just have to see :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Woohooo Raych! I was just thinking about little Eden and hopped online to check in on you.. exciting stuff!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AAAAA!!!! So... that was an hour and a half ago? Any news? 

Sarah-- happy 32 weeks!! Wow!! 
Who's on strike? Health care workers? What's going on over there? 

I remember with Thomas, our "extra room" was so full of stuff... boxes... randomly-placed furniture... I hate to say it, but we didn't get it super-organized until AFTER he arrived... and he was a week late, so we had plenty of time. :blush: 

Hope some progress is going on, Rachel!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Still having contractions, trying to time them but they're not exactly regular, roughly six minutes apart ish. But they're not killing me so I assume it's not the real deal yet. Just sort of getting through them and waiting to see what happens.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, exciting!! Well, Eden has definitely reached her apparent goal of being a December baby... so she can come any time now!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well, ladies, my waters broke at 4:55am so Eden's definitely on her way! Just waiting for contractions to get strong enough to go in. Spoke to the midwife who says I can still have my water birth, yay! Think my daughter just likes to cut it as close as she possibly can, trouble already.


----------



## Sun_Flower

It's 6:05am, contractions are now three minutes apart, I think it's time I go in! Cass, text me if I'm alright to send you updates, didn't want to text you this early obviously with new baby. Wish me luck!


----------



## sspencer99

Omg see I said Eden would come late in the nite or today 
It's actually like Xmas gOt me all excited for ya rach go on girl push that baby out xxx

Vick I'm great ta bumP is getting there 

It's one week till my scan I'm just to excited I get to see bubz and weather or not I'm blue Or pink team :) xxx

Have a good day all can't wait to meet Eden xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

RAYCH !!!! Ohmygod I had a dream u went into labour in the night how weird is that !! But that u didn't call her Eden in the end.. :wacko:

Ah I'm so excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *GOOD LUCK PETAL !! *

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehehe I had labor and baby dreams ALL NIGHT!!! It was crazy... 
She must've been intimidated by the threats to come get her if she didn't come on her own. :)
Can't wait for an update... Hm... three minutes apart at 6 am... It's now about 1 pm?
Hope she's here!! 
Stacey-- you were so right!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for another baby coming. Where is the update? Raychel doesnt have a text buddy?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, but Cassie is probably busy... :)
Has she said anything on facebook?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

nope nothing new on FB


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Boo... I hope everything is okay. 
I'm sure it is. I'm sure they're just enjoying their new little one... I know I need to be more patient when waiting for updates... 
And I know I'm going to (unintentionally) do the same thing when Crumb comes along. You all will know I went to the hospital and then you'll be waiting... Now that I think about it, I'm not even sure I'll have cell service in the hospital... some parts don't-- it's like they block the signal entirely... I might have to have someone go outside and text Logan...


----------



## truthbtold

Well ladies we wait lol.

Im seriously hoping I will be a december mommy. I am completely uncomfortable. But at least I only have 21 days left at work. 

The White House christmas party is in 10 days and I still havent found a suitable dress. I have the dress I wore to the 2008 party I was nine months pregnant then too but I cant wear that again I was photographed in it.


----------



## QueenVic

Awww no !

I thought there would be an update and pics by now :baby:

Can't wait to hear... Fx'd all went well, thinking of u Raych !!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika, I think you have a good shot at being a December mommy. :thumbup: 
What does one wear to a White House Christmas party???


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i see Cass is online! hopefully shes got an update for us! :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, have you looked on isabellaoliver.com? (I love shopping for other people!)


----------



## QueenVic

I wouldn't mind being a December mummy either !!!

Just checked and Cass hasn't posted anything since Sunday... :wacko:
Come on Cass !!!


----------



## truthbtold

Some ladies are decked out in evening gowns but there mostly the special agents wives. Some of my coworkers wear cocktail dresses. Its hard because you dont want to over dress the first lady because the photo will look silly lol. I want a simple flowy chiffon dress, knee length but cant seem to find one.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

what do you do for work Ericka?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

euphoriamaternity.com has a nice black tulle... 
I would be freaking out if I got to go to the White House!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh nooo! Cassie is gone :(


----------



## truthbtold

I work for the Secret Service, on the presidential protective division. So in a nutshell I do background investigations on staff, potential staff, thats everyone who needs any access to the house. Its a great job but stressful at times. I cant wait to go on leave 2012 is campaign year and I dont want to be here working to the bone lol.

Thanks Jen I am checking that site now.


----------



## QueenVic

Wow Ericka wat a job.. sounds interesting !

Ohno Ysa has she... urgh I don't understand !!!! :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka, exciting stuff! Sounds like a neat job


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh baby today yey. Someone I know was being induced yday and I've heard nothing since... Doesn't bode well as her cervix was super unfavourable at her last sweep. Hope she's ok.... Lucky escape here tho it seems with the last minute labour!

I'm dealing with loads of child protection bullshit here so not on much. Hope
You're all well tho.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey Cran! yay for full term :) not long now til mat leave :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

just started my Clomid, cycle #2. i have higher hopes for this cycle, since I'm following everything correctly.. If this cycle follows last, I should have a 28-ish day cycle & know whether we've caught the egg or not before the new year.. last chance for a 2011 bfp


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Ysa!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika, sounds very exciting... maybe one of those jobs that sounds more exciting than it actually is, but nonetheless... :) I can see why you're anxious to go on leave. Busy times coming up. 

Hehe maybe Cassie got on and saw we were all waiting for news from her and she didn't have any so she ran away. :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, I hope this is your cycle. If not, perhaps the magical clomid cycle #3? Isn't the third clomid cycle supposed to be super-lucky?


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry ladies, i logged on earlier on my phone and only got to page 809 before getting caught up in other things. I didnt even know Rach is in labour, so i have just text her now ! Ill let you know as soon as I have any news :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! 
And happy 1 week to Macie Amelia!! :dance:


----------



## babydustcass

OMGGGG!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Rach just text me!

Welcome to the world ...*Eden Rebecca Lewis* was born today at 1.22pm, after 13 hrs of labour. Our wonderful Rachel did soooo well!!! :cloud9:
She got her water birth -AMAZING! and had gas and air ;) :hugs:
She is a big baby (i dont know weight) but Rach is on a drip to help her uterus contract as they are worried about bleeding, but she is feeling fine in herself which is just fabulous news!!!

Congratulations and well done to all of them!:hugs::flower::kiss:


----------



## QueenVic

Oh no Cass I was getting excited then !! 

Ysa I hope u get some good news this month :hugs:


----------



## QueenVic

*WELL DONE RAYCH !!!!!!!!! * :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can't wait for pics !! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Cassie, I hope this is your cycle. If not, perhaps the magical clomid cycle #3? Isn't the third clomid cycle supposed to be super-lucky?

I think you meant Ysa :haha: thank you :) I hope it happens before I have to take a 'clomid break'...



babydustcass said:


> OMGGGG!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Rach just text me!
> 
> Welcome to the world ...*Eden Rebecca Lewis* was born today at 1.22pm, after 13 hrs of labour. Our wonderful Rachel did soooo well!!! :cloud9:
> She got her water birth -AMAZING! and had gas and air ;) :hugs:
> She is a big baby (i dont know weight) but Rach is on a drip to help her uterus contract as they are worried about bleeding, but she is feeling fine in herself which is just fabulous news!!!
> 
> Congratulations and well done to all of them!:hugs::flower::kiss:

this gave me goosebumps, IDK why! so happy for you Raych!!

And thanks for the update Cass :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

YAY!!!!! :cry:
Congratulations, Rachel!!! 
Welcome to the world, Eden!! 
:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

raych just announced it on FB :cloud9: again, so happy for you! now i'm teary eyed :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

FloridaGirl21 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Cassie, I hope this is your cycle. If not, perhaps the magical clomid cycle #3? Isn't the third clomid cycle supposed to be super-lucky?
> 
> I think you meant Ysa :haha: thank you :) I hope it happens before I have to take a 'clomid break'...Click to expand...

:dohh: 
Yup. 
Sorry. :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, and redheads bleed more... I would imagine all of us redheads will have to be watched more closely for bleeding. I remember my dr telling me that with DS.


----------



## truthbtold

Way to go Rachel, so glad she didnt have to get induced and she had the water birth she wanted. Thats amazing. I cant wait to see pics.


----------



## sspencer99

Yay congrats rach on the birth of baby Eden xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Congrats Rachel on the birth of Eden.. so happy to hear you didnt need to be induced in the end and got your water birth.. 

Jen thats what they told me too about redheads but i never bled anymore than normal.. so whatever.. were supposed to be less pain tolerable too.. but i went to 7cm before getting anything and plan to have nothing this time... all natural.. :)

Ysa fxed this is your cycle and you get that bfp before the new year.. but if not then you can start fresh in 2012.. :)

Happy dec 1st to you all.. cant believe its dec already.. lovin it.. who else has a fb account.. im friends with andrea and ysa and was with jen.. erika-cassie.. what about you guys..will prob be on there more after baby with pics and such.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, erika.. do you have a FB?

I'm friends w/ Andrea, Logan, Raych, Cassie, Stacey & was with Jen.. I think that's it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think we feel pain more than everyone else but no one knows it because we are just that AWESOME. :thumbup: 

Haha "_was_ with jen"... Yeah... I miss facebook sometimes... After Crumb comes along, I am really going to want to share photos and stuff... so might talk to DH about starting up again on FB. Or might just do it all on my xanga blog. Or maybe start a new one. Maybe I'll do a parenting journal on here... Idk... :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

I do but hardly ever update my status, no one on there even knows I am expecting lol. I will do a birth announcement once he is here but no post about labor on there. I dont have a pregnancy journal. I will update in here when I go into labor, dont have to worry about me disappearing I am a phone/text/internet addict lol. But if anyone wants to find me its "Erika Strongerthanever".


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Erika, just sent you a friend's request, it's coming from 'Ysatis'


----------



## truthbtold

okay


----------



## lilrojo

haha love it jen.. we are awesome.. :)


----------



## babydustcass

Eden weighed in at a very healthy10lb 6oz, I bet thy beauty has some chunky rolls hehe! Rach cooked her awsomely!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Holy moly, Rachel!!! Good work!! Can't wait to see pics... she hasn't put any up on fb yet, has she?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe wasn't she the one the mw's were saying was "not a small baby"??


----------



## babydustcass

I don't think there are any piccies yet, I am sooo excited to see her! 
Rachel has to go theatre for stitches so I'm sure she will update us as soon as she is feeling up to it :) xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

WOAHHH 10lbs6 ???!!! eeek.. I'm even more impressed !! :thumbup:

Now I'm scared as pickle is apparently not small either ! ohmylord..

Why does she have to go to theatre for stitches? is it really bad? Actually don't tell me !


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha:

10lbs wow!! Good job Raych :D

Too bad we didn't get a last bump piccie :(


----------



## cranberry987

Ouch surgical stitches. Bodies grow babies the perfect size tho! Lovely that she's here :)

That thing about redheads is on https://myobsaidwhat.com/ (common ob myths). I think they just say it to scare women tbh. Its been worth me reading that tbh in case they say any of that stuff to me


----------



## truthbtold

Im so glad we dont know how much these babies will weigh until we push them out because I would be freakin terrified to know in advance that I have to push 10lbs out my crotch lol. I have horrible stitches with my 7lbers so I couldnt imagine. Way to go Raychel.


----------



## cranberry987

IVe had growth scans and tbh if he was measuring big I'd quote how innacutate the measurements are. As he's measuring fine I believe them :rofl: ignorance is bliss!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

At my 40 week visit, dr estimated DS would be around 9 lbs 7 oz, off 1.5 lbs either way... which could've meant up to 10 lbs 15 oz. Luckily he was only 8 lbs 10 oz. 

Dr hasn't said with this baby yet, but I wonder if s/he is a little big. Three of DH's brothers were over 10 lbs. :shrug: If s/he's big, s/he's big.


----------



## truthbtold

I dont even want weight guesses from my doctor they may scare me lol


----------



## DrGomps

:dance: :headspin: :dance: Congrats Rachel!! And welcome to the world Eden!! :dance: :headspin: :dance: Wow 10lbs and just gas and air! Super impressive!! Can't wait to see pics!! And I am so happy you didn't have to be induced and got the waterbirth.

I am sorry I have been so MIA...DH has been home and is so antsy and is constantly bugging me to do things. Driving me nuts!! HE doesn't realize that you can't do as much with a newborn and everything takes 4x as long. He is not good at going with the flow. I can't wait for him to go back at work...hes stressing me out and I am getting little time on BnB. 

I will try and catch up with everyones news soon/

Ericka...thats so cool that you work for the secret service....have you worked there for bush too or just Obama...I can imagine next year is going to be crazy.
Vicki, you shower looked like it was fab!! Its nice seeing a pic of you and putting a face to the name. 

Anywho...DH is bugging me to run some errands. Be on later...hopefully. 

I miss you ladies!! :brat:


----------



## QueenVic

God yeah I forgot Cass said she only had gas & air !! Wow...

My last day at work tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!! Last 5.30am wake up call (for now..hehe)

I did take a sneaky look at pickles growth chart and he would be around 9lbs if he carries on at that rate.. but then people say its so inaccurate :shrug:

I WONDER WHO'S NEXT !!!!! :baby:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Andrea, The secret service employees dont change with each administration like some other agencies. I have been here since 2006. At the Christmas party in 2008 George Bush asked me was I going to have my baby in the white house. I was huge and we were posing for a picture lol. He was a nice guy I wont speak on his work lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DrGomps said:


> I am sorry I have been so MIA...DH has been home and is so antsy and is constantly bugging me to do things. Driving me nuts!! HE doesn't realize that you can't do as much with a newborn and everything takes 4x as long. He is not good at going with the flow. I can't wait for him to go back at work...hes stressing me out and I am getting little time on BnB.

Haha this made me laugh. I think it always turns out one parent is much better at relaxing and going with the flow than the other is. Probably in time he'll get the hang of it and it WILL be helpful when he's around... but not until he can chill out! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, either they put something pretty amazing in that gas & air or we have some pretty super ladies here!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Okay Medicine is not my expertise so is gas and air the same as oxogen mask we get during labor?


----------



## cranberry987

Gas n air is magical entonox! Nitrous and oxygen I think? Dunno. It's supposed to be amazing tho and it's cruel that you don't have it there! That's the only
Reason I'll be calling the mw so they bring the gas :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think that's right, nitrous and oxygen. I googled it when the UK ladies first started talking about it. Apparently it's commonplace in the UK and almost nowhere in the states. And less risky than, say, an epidural. Or demerol, or whatever other pain relief they give us here.


----------



## truthbtold

Oh interesting. Sounds like something I would want to have.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, right?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Holy moly really 10lbs.. what a big little girl she had.. :) Bet she is so cute though.. my dd was 5lbs 6oz couldnt imagine a bigger baby.. lol im pretty sure this one is small too.. my belly is tiny..


----------



## cranberry987

Morning

Sigh. Can't sleep. With the gas I think the only side effect is that it sometimes makes you have a dry mouth and can make things a bit trippy buy once you breathe without it for a few breaths it's out of your system. 

I do love being preggo but all these babies makes me want mine!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Helen, you should be next, right? 

I was just reading that, generally speaking, subsequent babies get larger. Of course there are exceptions. But I thought it was interesting. I definitely feel like this baby is bigger than DS was...


----------



## cranberry987

Hm yeah I spose Unless all this stress makes me suck the baby up and I'm a legendary 46 weeker! That would suck as thats after my birthday!! 

Luckily you don't have to worry about size with a c section booked :) can grow baby nice
And chubby and have no worries about it :) 

My SIL had a baby recently at 8lb 11 and he lost 9% body weight in hospital then 9% at home. Dunno what the health visitor is doing as they don't seem to be back in hospital for feeding. Anyway. His weight was mostly fat as he's not actually that big, just really really fat so lucky he had it to lose. He's super sleepy because of all the drugs she had pumped into her at birth which is why he doesn't feed and they don't wake him as they've got two others bothering them. I'm not judging at all of course as I'm not in that situation but wtf ?! And then they dare comment on my birth preferences?

Hehe. Mrs ranty there ^^

4.30am. Rubbish!


----------



## babydustcass

awwwww look at these!!!


https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3625.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3606.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3607.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3636.jpg

https://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv293/babydust/DSCF3609.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

Awwww


----------



## truthbtold

Awwwww those are so cute. Love her headband and tutu.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, thanks Cass. 
She is soooo cute!! Her little chubby cheeks!! I love where she has her brow all furrowed like she's thinking something serious. :)
Do we know how long she is?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

awww, so cute :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Piccie up on FB of Baby Eden :cloud9:



She's beautiful Raych!!


----------



## babydustcass

aww look at that chubba wubba!

Jen, come to think of it i dont even know how long macie was at birth, will have to check through my notes. She was weighed yesterday, and is now 8lb 4oz!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod I love the pics! and the outfit so cute !!

Little chubby cheeks :baby:

Can't wait to hear from Raych hope she's ok :flower:


----------



## sept10

Love the pictures of macie!!!

and congrats to Rachel and baby eden!!

girls at work are organising my baby shower....all getting a bit close now!! Have started to think about the birth now...ekk!! we live really close to the hospital sp hoping to stay at home as long as possible....never tried gas and air before but we give it to the kids at work sometimes if we are doing botox injections....they seem to like it - just giggle away!!! would hate to have an epidural as it slows things down and your more likely to tear but i'm not ruling anything out at this stage!!! I think you just have to go with it and see what you need when it comes to it!!! 

anyone tried perineal massage - my friend reccommended to me!!


----------



## sept10

We got our boys name....need some help with girls names....any opinions welcome..or suggestions...heres some on the list

Molly
Faye
Orla
Maeve
Naomi
Clodagh
Ellen
Iris
Eliza
Clara
Ciara

lots i know...we can't decide!!!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Although gas and air doesnt take the pain away or numb you in any way. It does take the edge off the peak of a contraction when you start puffing on it as soon as you staart to feel a contraction. I guess, for me, rather than take much of the pain away it just makes it a bit fuzzy for a few seconds, and after a couple of breathes off the gas and air you feel normal again. The only side effect i know is dry mouth like cran said and that it can make some women feel nauseous, but if you keep going with the gas and air the nausea will pass. I have a habit of holding my breath during contractions too and forget to breathe, not good!The gas and air helps to keep you focused on a good a steady breathing pattern, as well as being a good chew toy through those very intense contractions and during the pushing stage. 
Its a real shame its not offered in the US because its a really cheap and effective form of pain relief during labour, with little to no side effects for mother and baby. It comes on a long line so you can walk around with it in labour to help things progress and its safe to use in the water which is fab for those who want a water birth!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh, I wouldn't be able to do the gas and air-- I'm funny about inhaling things... weird, I know. 

Cass, awesome that Macie is gaining weight! 

I guess it's hard because she's not next to another newborn, but I don't think Eden looks all that big... :shrug: I guess she wears it well. :)

Sarah, I like Molly and Maeve and Ciara (that's with a hard 'c', right?). 

All the pink and tutus and girliness makes me want a girl... but I know in the end I'll be happier with a boy. It's a good thing it's not up to me, 'cause I'd never be able to decide!


----------



## lilrojo

Cassie beautiful pics.. and yay for macie gaining weight.. 

Eden is such a doll.. such cute little chubby cheeks.. Rachel hope your well..

Sarah only a few names to choose frome lol.. Im sure you will settle on something beautiful..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello ladies!

can't believe all the lovely messages on here - totally cried when I read you all getting excited for me :)

Well I'm home from the hospital, very tired as Eden seems to have her day and night switched around (awake all night, sleeps all day) but we'll get there. Need to get some pictures taken and put up - would have taken lots after the birth but things went a bit crazy - I didn't even SEE Eden properly for hours as everything was being done to me and OH was holding her - glad he got such an early bonding experience though. Need to write my birth story in detail I think, as every time I think about it I remember a bit more. All that matters though is she's here and she's healthy, I'm ok now apart from being very sore after a 3rd degree tear and losing 1300ml of blood because my uterus wasn't contracting fast enough (yeah, kinda panicked everyone there...) and I managed to deliver her myself, in the way that I wanted :) Just waiting for the midwife to arrive so I'll update more later :) xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Glad to hear all is ok and that ur home now :) 

Cass she is just tooo cute 

Thar next baby due is a boy rite??? This is girl power ATM lol 

Xxx have a good day all xxX


----------



## QueenVic

Raych!! So glad ur ok and at home :flower: the tearing & blood loss sounds painful & scary :cry:

Can't wait to hear full birth story :baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, glad you're home and you and Eden are doing well. Are you going to start a parenting journal? 

Yes, Stacey, if all goes as planned, the next three babies should be boys... :) Did you say your scan is this coming Friday? I think Logan's appt is on Wednesday and mine is on Thursday... 

Vicki, how are you feeling? Not long to go now... :)


----------



## sspencer99

Woooow for appointments Jen mine is thursday too I'm just to excited xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oooh, yay!!! 
Are you still feeling like it's a boy? I'm gonna go back and look at your early scan pic and see what I think... Can't wait to find out! It's been way too long since we've had a thrilling gender reveal around here!!


----------



## DrGomps

Awe, Cassie, Macie is gorgeous&#8230;I think i want to dress Josie up today and snap some piccies&#8230;need a good one for our holiday card. Excellent job on the gain Macie!! Is she bfing or ffing??


Sarah, all great names. I especially like Naomi. I wish they had gas and air in the US&#8230;.but don't knock an epidural&#8230;it was a godsend to me. But I was induced, stuck in bed and had the pitocin drip which made my contractions INSANE!! I progressed very quickly with it and it helped me get rest for what was a very difficult pushing session due to her large head.

Rachel, glad you are home!! Ouch on the tear and how scary that you lost so much blood, glad you are okay now hun!! :hugs: Are you bfing?? I agree that you should start a parenting journal and we would love more piccy's when you have time. She is gorgeous!! 

Ooh Stacey, so excited to find out what your having!


----------



## sspencer99

lo jen its changed im sure its a girlie now lol 

well heres some bump piccies 

yay for dressing josie up :)
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









19weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, what a cute bump!! 
I think it's a boy... hard to tell by the scan pics but the bump looks like a boy... and you're all baby... I forget what I said before, but right at this moment I'm gonna say boy. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. I cant believe Josie is a month old already. Time is flyibg by time for team blue. Whose due next?


----------



## babydustcass

Awww cute bump stace! 
We are bf-ing Andrea, it's going well but just waiting for it to settle down. My let down reflex is really fast and macie has trouble keeping up with the fast flow, it's almost like an explosion in her mouth and she gags, chokes and coughs and when she pulls away the poor love gets a face full of milk spray. It also causes her to be burpy as she is swallowing air to try and keep up:dohh: Mw said it should settle down but I'm yet to see an improvement.I was actually just doing a bit of research on it and apparently you can express your let down bit into a towel and latch on when it's slowed. The first oz or so average is quite watery and is disposable unlike the hindmilk which is fatty! Didn't know any of this! Will talk to my mw again next week if things don't improve like she said they will. Apart from the start te rest of the feed goes ok! Did you encounter anything similar?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika, I believe Helen is the only one due in Dec... and then we have you, Vicki, and Sarah due in Jan. :)


----------



## cranberry987

sept10 said:


> We got our boys name....need some help with girls names....any opinions welcome..or suggestions...heres some on the list
> 
> Molly
> Faye
> Orla
> Maeve
> Naomi
> Clodagh
> Ellen
> Iris
> Eliza
> Clara
> Ciara
> 
> lots i know...we can't decide!!!!!

I rly like Molly. All the old fashioned names are coming back now aren't they.


----------



## cranberry987

And really I dont know how the human race survived on bfing. It sounds so HARD! It's a wonder we didn't die out. My nips are killing me from expressing today. If I had to do that every few hrs it would be torture :(


----------



## Traskey

I'm late to the party, as usual, but

Congratulations Rachel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10lbs 6oz, is amazing :D Photos are beautiful x

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## QueenVic

Helen - why are u expressing? If u don't mind me asking, incase I missed it!

Jen - I'm good thanks! Getting some hard kicks from pickle today ouch but not usually bad! Get tired on and off, hips hurt bad sometimes in the night and still have carpel tunnel in my hands but apart from that can't complain haha 

Sarah - I like Molly aswell, from the list :baby:

Stace - cute bump!! I think boy but not 100% ...

Andrea, Cass and Raych hope you are all enjoying the beautiful babies and not too tired !!

Hope everyone else is well :thumbup:


----------



## QueenVic

sept10 said:


> anyone tried perineal massage - my friend reccommended to me!!

I just started it a few days ago with oil from Mothercare think its olive oil with calendula and I got some RLT and Clary Sage.. just need to get EPO.. might aswell give it all a go!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm diabetic so might need to suppliment feeds after birth

I'm doing perineal massage. Well, dh has to do it as I can't reach properly. Def need oil as the first time we did it without and thought would be ok and his thumbs got stuck! OUCH!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm gonna have to google perineal massage when I get a chance, 'cause I don't think I understand what it is... :blush: 

So, Sarah, if you don't mind saying, what's your boys name? 

I'm starting to worry about my dr's appt... I feel huge and I haven't been on the scale in a long time but my guess is that I've gained too much... And I'm not sure I can do anything about it in five days. :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

Speaking as someone whose perenium is not as it used to be, I would FULLY advocate anything that helps it get through labour. I had some perineal massage gel and never really got round to using it - not saying it would have meant I didn't tear at all, but ANYTHING that might have helped is a good thing, lol!

Breastfeeding isn't easy, my nipples are already sore because it's difficult getting Eden to get a good wide latch every time, but she's feeding so that's something. I'm going to persevere as long as I can though!

Going to head on over and make myself a parenting journal now I've got five minutes - Eden's half asleep in her moses basket and due another feed in an hour and a half so I've got the time now. I fed her at 7.30 then went to sleep till 10.30 and OH kept an eye on her, woke up and fed her again at 10.30 and changed her etc, now OH is getting some sleep and I'm having a little time on here then going to sleep as well. Not sure I'd call it a routine but we're trying - hoping to have a little more luck sleeping tonight then we did last night as she has her night and day mixed up atm :)

Can't believe all the bump and pregnancy progression - everyone's doing so great, can't wait to meet the next baby :)


----------



## truthbtold

Jen dont feel bad most people do gain more weight and they gain it faster with the second baby.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Erika. I just feel blah. And I don't think I'll be able to take it if she yells at me about it. 
I did finally step on the scale, and it says I've gained about 20 lbs, which puts me at 32 total if I gain one pound a week for the rest of the pregnancy. I'd be okay with 32... But I think our scale is a little lower than the dr's... :(
Holy moly! Looking at my pregnancy journal, I had gained 25 at week 25 with DS, and 33 lbs at week 30! So I'm actually on track to gain _less_ this time... 
:shrug: I suppose I just need to try to exercise more and eat healthier for the next 11-12 weeks and not worry about it beyond that. 

Watch me as I sit here and DON'T eat a bunch of chocolate...O:)


----------



## QueenVic

Jen I had gained 33lbs as of my last appointment ! but I was quite small to start with.. :shrug:
Not much i can do about it as exercising loads and eating healthy 90% of the time.. the other 10% is chocolate :xmas13:

Off for labour ward tour now ahhhhhh

34 weeks
 



Attached Files:







34weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sept10

Well my bump is mega big - according to the scales i've gained bout 22lbs....mw doesn't weigh me though - cause i wasn't over or under weight to start with they don't seem interested in weight gain - just measuring my bump!

gonna start perineal massage from 34 weeks i think....don't fancy getting dh to do it though....hmmm......i guess if i can't reach by then i may have no choice...haha maybe i should rush the idea passed him now to prepare him!!

heres a link i found from an NHS trust about it

https://www.oxfordradcliffe.nhs.uk/forpatients/090427patientinfoleaflets/090924perinealmassage.pdf


----------



## sept10

oh forgot...our boys name is Darragh......thats the irish spelling...will probably use the more english spelling so people will promounce it proberly...Dara x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki, happy 34 weeks!! Whew, this is going fast!! Lovely bump! Do you have names picked out yet? 

I was really hoping I'd gain less this time around so that maybe I'd have less to lose and be able to get back to where I was pre-_first_-pregnancy. The way it's looking, that would give me about 45 lbs to lose to be happy... I think it's doable... I'll be a mom of two, and I don't think I'll have much time to sit around eating cookies... :)

Took a bump pic... looks like a pillow up my shirt again... :haha:... No time to upload right now but will do later. 

Sarah, does Dara rhyme with Sarah or with car-uh? I'm not too familiar with Irish names but I see a lot of them on this site. And my guess is that Americans are notorious for mispronouncing them. :(


----------



## truthbtold

I never get on the scale and when im at the doctors I stand on it backwards. With all the other things you worry about with pregnancy weight is the least of my worries. As long as my blood pressure is fine and I pass all my gestational test im fine. Im a gym nut so the weight will come off.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope your all doing well.. I say worry about the weight after baby is here and healthy.. obviously dont eat like a crazy person but worry later.. :)

Not much going on today.. probably do a load or two of laundry and go out to play in the snow later.. got a few inches last night and yesterday so should be fun for mckenna.. cant believe 28 weeks on wed.. :)

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## sept10

Dara is pronounced......DAR (as in DARk but witout the k) then RAH

DAR RAH......so yeah it kinda rhymes with sarah...


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 
Sarah that name is totally unique and Pretty cool 

I've gained a stone already but I am not comPlaing and I don't Plan to lose it I look and feel much healthier. 

Xxxxx


----------



## babydustcass

I feel the same stace, I gained 2 stone and hoping to keep it! Xx


----------



## QueenVic

I hope I don't keep mine !!!! :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think I'm going to have to start standing backwards on the scale... and hope they don't tell me. 
I had a gym membership for two years (my mom paid for it) and it just ran out last month... but I hadn't gone but maybe three or four times since my bfp. I would've, but I felt funny once I started showing. :shrug: 
I'm hoping once I get the all-clear at my six-week check-up, my mom will hook me up with another year at the gym and I can run off all that baby weight on the treadmill. :thumbup: I miss running. :)


----------



## Traskey

Happy 34 weeks Vicki :wohoo:

:hugs: for everyone!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Tracey, been thinking of you. How is everything going?


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope you had a good day.. Happy 34 weeks Vicki.. :) getting close now.. 3 more to term.. 

Went to my mom's and spent the day.. I hope i lose all my weight too and more.. lol :) not that im huge i just want to be back to where i was before.. that was perfect.. and happily i have my own treadmill to run on after baby so looking forward to it.. :) I can walk and get off if baby needs me.. 

Well anywhoo off for now.. talk more tomorrow..


----------



## truthbtold

Jen just in case your mom doesnt hook you up with another year in the gym. Look into your local recreation centers. Here in maryland you can pay 10 a month no contracts to use there fitness equipment


----------



## cranberry987

Working super part time this week so pretty much on maternity leave. I'm so bored and it's only the first day! I have been to the gym and have a facial booked at 4pm. Had a balance on exercise ball. I refuse to clean the house as that's just silly - have some cleaners coming for a full clean in a week or so. How do people cope being off for weeks and weeks?!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and found this
 
Check out this video on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2AUCPtDObc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Erika-- I know there is a rec center nearby but I just checked prices and it's actually MORE expensive than my gym! It's probably nicer, since it's pretty new, but they don't have childcare either, which my gym does.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well :) I'm just caught up in the whirlwind of having a newborn, lol. Seriously the days have pretty much melded in to one because of feeding every 3/4 hours and grabbing sleep when I can. I'm loving every minute with my beautiful little girl, but I have had a few wobbles where I've felt like I'm not doing things right or that she's not getting enough food etc... she gets quite grumpy in between feeds and chomps on her hands even if she's just eaten, and sometimes she just cries and cries for no apparent reason even if she's been fed, changed, is warm and clean and everything. Resorted to a dummy (pacifier) a couple of times and that's seemed to give her enough comfort to go to sleep or just calm down. My mum is already making a few comments that she 'seems hungry' and that 'you've given her the goodness from colostrum, that's enough' - everyone seems to want me to bottle feed and while I feel like I'm trying to do right by my daughter by breast feeding, I just hope I'm not starving her or something? gah this is a very rambly post but it's pretty much just what's flowing round my head right now...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I don't know anything about breastfeeding!! Did you talk to a lactation consultant? I know they say you can judge by the number of wet and dirty diapers if she's getting enough... :shrug: 
Stick with it, though! You know you're doing what's best for your baby! And definitely talk to a LC if you haven't. :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry Jen, that sucks. I love my 10 dollar commitment lol. And never thought about daycare. I get up at 6am and leave them with DH on the weekend. On the weekday I go every other day, it usually the night there eatting leftovers. 

Im in shock can you ladies believe my boss, who is an Special Agent, whose wife is a stay at home mom, who obviously doesnt know anything about working mothers, just asked me if I was coming back to work after 4 weeks. He must be insane to think I would have a baby then run back to this mad house. I had to chuckle a little and told him I would see him in 4 months. Daycares dont even accept babies younger than 6 weeks old, my doctor wouldnt even clear me to come back before 6 weeks and too me thats all too soon to leave my newborn. I hate working for men at times they can be so insensitive.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope your all well.. 

Rachel-im sure your doing wonderful.. the first few weeks are hard with a new baby.. dont let others pressure you into doing anything that you dont want to.. I would suggest sticking with bfing as long as you can if you need help find it.. if it doesnt work out its okay too.. HOpe all continues to go well hun..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

4 weeks??!! That's insane!! Men just have no idea... 

My DH would never watch the kids so I could go to the gym. My mom would, but I like being able to just go whenever (as long as it's within their childcare hours) without having to make plans with someone else. Plus I feel bad enough leaving Thomas with her from time to time. She's in her sixties and has to take care of my brother all the time. I would feel really bad about asking her to watch Thomas plus a newborn. 
I don't know either if I would feel okay leaving Crumb with her. I mean, she's perfectly competent, but it's so hard to leave your baby with someone else!! I didn't leave Thomas with _anyone_ until he was about seven months old!! 
But if I use the childcare at the gym, Crumb will be right there, literally just a few steps away from where I'll be working out. I think I can handle that. :)

Speaking of working out... I need to do some upper body stuff. I lifted Thomas to put him in a shopping cart the other day and my arms were so sore for like three days afterward! I'm a weakling... :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

She's having lots of wet nappies and poopy ones too, so I figured that must be enough, but I just keep second guessing myself :S 

Thought I'd add a couple of pics of Eden for everyone to see :)
 



Attached Files:







325594_534169315327_207600461_31506444_1263311482_o.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6









329957_534169395167_207600461_31506446_2107699824_o.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5









332456_534169445067_207600461_31506447_1642646092_o.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, is she yawning in the first one? So cute! She looks so content in the second one... love her little mouth. 
And she looks itty bitty all bundled up in the third one-- precious! 

My guess is that if she's got lots of wet and poopy diapers that she's doing fine... maybe she's just grumpy? :haha: Idk. Thomas was the grumpiest baby EVER and I FF'd him, so I knew exactly how much he was eating. Otherwise I might've thought he wasn't getting anything, if I'd BF'd him. That's my most recent thinking about BFing. I love knowing with the bottle exactly how much he got. I would be so frustrated not knowing.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, started a parenting journal - links in my signature. My birth story is in there, it's MASSIVELY long but read it if you want to, lol :)


----------



## QueenVic

LOVE the pics Raych she is such a cutie !!! 
I will be exactly the same as u, well its all new to us isn't it - I'll probably be nervous about everything! I def want to give bf a go aswell though :baby:

Going to read your birth story in a bit, want to know about the pool !! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Awww Rachel, Eden is so cute.. :) Hope all is going well for you.. will check out your journal in a bit.. 

GTT tomorrow.. wish me luck.. lol fasting begins at 11:59pm lol


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, Adorable bump!! I think :blue: too!!

Vicki...Love your bump!! You look so fit!! I guess you kind of have to with your job!! :haha:

Sarah, I want to see your bump!! I like your boys name...very unique (at least here it is).

Ericka, thats crazy about going back at 4 weeks...I think 6 weeks is harsh as well...my daycare won't except babies before 6 months...most won't take them until even older. 
Men. :grr:

Cassie, my let down isn't that bad...though I swear sometimes I have hindmilk in the initial let down as its bright white and the other stuff is clearish...:shrug: you could also pump a bit too...sounds like its going well. Is it hard to breast feed with taking care of George as well?? Bfing is so time consuming. 

Jen, sounds like you are on track about the weight gain. I gained ALOT! For whatever reason my body just packed on the lbs...but its also coming off pretty easily. I gained 60 lbs in my pregnancy...which makes me feel like a huge :mamafy: But I lost about 20 in the first week and 17 lbs the last 4 weeks. So I have another 23 to go to prepregnancy. 45 to go to my wedding weight. And I am not exactly dieting, just eating healthy and making sure I eat less processed food (with occasional treats) and unlimited fruits/veggies. And of course breastfeeding and trying to exercise when I can. 

Rachel...tell everyone to leave you alone!! Its hard enough breast feeding without everyone discouraging you!! Your milk probably hasn't fully come in yet...some people don't get their full milke until 5-7 days and it isnt mature milk until after 2 weeks. If she is pooping/peeing loads she is getting enough! If she is cranky it could be gas...I put her on my shoulder and pat her or on my knees and that helps with gas...also sometimes sitting her up and moving her legs up a bit. I think you are doing fabulously. Do you have a pump?? You could start expressing too, which does put your mind at ease about how much you are making and I have read that you get less with a pump than with your baby because you let down less and the hormones you get from your babies skin against yours can't be mimicked by the cold plastic. Also, you milk changes in consistency to match your babies dietary needs, so even though she may be getting less volume, it may be more calorie dense. 

Tracy, has is the ICSI cycle treating you??


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and regarding perineal massage...I did it...Jen this doesn't apply to you since you are having a planned c-section. 

Here is a good video on it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK2P8Ziqc6Y

I still tore, second degree..who knows without it I would've torn worse with that huge head?? :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies! Good... evening? Wow. I never wait so long to get on here, but we've been running around like crazy today, shopping and stuff. Pretty tired now, but DS goes to bed in two hours. :thumbup: 

Yay for a parenting journal, Raych!! 

Logan, good luck tomorrow-- do you really have to fast from midnight? My dr's nurse said I didn't have to fast but the results are better if you fast for four hours before. :shrug: She said if you're going to fail it, you're going to fail whether you fast or not. Anyway, good luck and I'm sure you'll pass. :thumbup: 

Andrea, so glad the weight is coming off without having to diet or do anything extreme. Your body must've known what it was doing. :)
I'm going to watch the video about perineal massage later, just out of curiosity. 

Thomas's drum set came today while we were out!! Woohoo!! Travel system didn't, though, but I'm still hoping it will. I'm just a little worried they delivered it and someone stole it off the porch. Highly unlikely, but possible. I am going to check and see what the tracker says...


----------



## Traskey

Eden looks gorgeous :hugs: What a cutie. 

Happy 35 weeks Erika!

Can't help out on any of the baby questions, sorry ladies. About as much use as a chocolate teapot on that one :blush:

Two more weeks until I start sniffing again for down regulation :wohoo: At least I don't have to inject until after Christmas. Will find out whether it worked or not just before my 40th :wacko: Either way that's it for us, although DH is determined to give it one final third go. I'm not convinced (purely for financial reasons, not that I wouldn't want to). 

:hugs: for all :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oooooh, Tracey, all the :dust: in the world to you!!! I hope it worked this time around! :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I spoke too soon. UPS came with my travel system! Yay!! It's cuter than it looked online. I was just gonna stash the box out of the way for awhile but DS was so excited to open it and see, so we did. But of course the stroller needs the wheels put on. I'll probably put it all back in the box for awhile and keep it out of the way, but yay!! 
We're getting there. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck Tracey!!! 

Jen post a picture when you get the travel system together. 


Andrea I heard bf'ding burns tons a calories. So the rest of the weight will melt right off.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Thanks Jen.. yeah they said to fast from midnight on.. so guess i better listen..ugh oh well i guess.. will just get something good to eat after.. 

Been a rough day.. explained it all in my journal..

Hope your all doing well..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I am SOOOOO BORED! 

I've been doing some stuff around the house, and I think we are going to head out to Kohl's in a little bit, if I can muster up the energy. Another cold, icky day. Not raining, I guess, but very cloudy and I think I saw a flurry or two. 

Anyone up to anything exciting?


----------



## QueenVic

Good Luck Trace !!! :dust:

Logan how did it go ???


----------



## Traskey

Logan, sorry for the rough day :hugs:

Jen, hope you managed to get out and about where you are without snow!

Thanks Vic!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Hope you're all well. Last week at work here and have like no brain space at the moment. Sorted things with the hospital so child protection threats seem to be gone now. Idiots. Anyway. Operation 'absent mindedly do things which might encourage baby to come out'

Have a good evening

X


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Got something from Kohl's... still not entirely sure it's going to work, what with the ample boobage I've got going on... Picked up a tank top, too, but didn't try the whole thing on yet, so who knows? A little hint of cleavage wouldn't bother me too too much, but this is for church, so... we must keep the girls properly concealed. 
I'll keep everyone abreast of the latest developments in this story. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

So im home and finally resting..

GTT went fine... get results maybe tomorrow morn. everything was good.. measuring at 27 and hb was 130.. next appt is Jan 4th at 32 weeks.. :) have all my appts made till my due date.. also got the anti d (rhogam shot)

Finished up my christmas shopping too.. waiting on a few things to come in the mail yet.. then just need to wrap..

So dr called and i passed my GTT... yay


----------



## cranberry987

God must know that ladies have boobs! Make sure the nipples are covered tho I reckon :rofl:

Great news about the gtt :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Logan they say a heart rate at below 150 bpm is a boy (old wives tale) 

I think I may have rhinitis which is why I've felt pike I've had a cold for the past twenty weeks lool it's not nice I'm sneezing I don't know how I can produce sooo much flem ewww tmi I'm sneezing like ten times in a row :( 

So scan is today :) I've got my cardiac scan at 3 and my annomily at 4 
Sooo excited 


Have a good day all 

Tracey great to hear from you xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Happy 20w! Hope the scan goes well. The 20w one can be so lovely as baby is just the perfect size to see everything on the screen.


----------



## QueenVic

God Luck Stace !!:happydance: Can't wait to hear if it's pink or blue :baby::baby:

Great news Logan for passing the GTT, relief!

Jen I agree god out of all people should know u have boobs & if he doesn't I'm worried ! :xmas13: that made me laugh Cran - good luck with your induction methods! Cant wait to start trying mine, bit early yet tho :shrug:

Urgh I'm braving town today in crappy windy/rainy weather but got to get things done I suppose ! :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden's heart rate was around 140 all the way through so that doesn't add up, lol. But then they say heartburn means a baby with lots of hair - SIL had soooo much heartburn and a bald baby, I had none, and look at Eden's mop of hair!!


----------



## cranberry987

Baby still in :) Didnt expect things to do anything really, just quite funny. Once I get past this weekend Im gonna just let things be and not try and force it, baby will come at some point. 

I think I expect kinda pre warning or something but really it could be like bam start labour....Im happy to go to Jan 10th tho, whether the hospital will lay off the stress is another matter...

I dont buy the whole hair/heartbeat thing either. Its 50/50 so any old wives tale is gonna be right some of the time. I had a cold when I conceived, that means its a boy!!


----------



## sspencer99

you killed it for me rach lol my babys was 165 at last scan lol 

both my cosins had bad hearburn and both babies came out fully loaded infact tayah can out looking like bruno mars loooool 

3 hrs to go xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 20 weeks Stacey! Good Luck with your scan. Cant wait to hear your gender results.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had awful heartburn with Thomas and he came out with quite a bit of hair... but then it all fell out. Poor bald baby. :)
I don't think I ever knew what his heart rate was, and dr never says with this baby either. When my brother and I were born, heart rate was their way of guessing the sex, and the dr actually guessed _wrong_ with both of us! You'd think with it being 50/50 he would've been right on one. :shrug: 
I really think Logan and Stacey are both having boys. And me, too... 
Wouldn't it be weird if all the rest of the STC babies are boys? 

I tried on my sweater with the tank top underneath, and it works perfectly. And it was so nice having a maternity tank top that covers my belly, too! I've been wearing regular tanks under a lot of my shirts but they ride up over the bump. I might go back and get another one. :thumbup: 
So, God may know that I have boobs. But no one else will be finding out on Sunday! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Happy 20 weeks Stacey.. :) Cant wait to hear what team your on.. I say girl.. i did say boy but changing my mind lol.. now watch it will be a boy.. but i say girl now :)

Vicki-hope you manage to get all your errands done..

Cran-your getting there.. the end is in sight.. and yay for ML.. :)

Jen-I think your having a girl.. lol not a boy.. hope your appt goes well..

Ericka-hope your doing well.. almost term..

AFM-not much going on..having a friendover in the morn that i havent seen in a long long time.. her kids are coming too.. so doing some lunch (pizza) and prob bake some holiday cupcakes too.. then dh's parents are coming over tomorrow night.. so my plans are to clean and bake, and try to wrap some more gifts.. only 2 weeks left to xmas so need to get things done.. :)


----------



## cranberry987

anniversary next week too I see, any plans for that?

My zenlike state is being tested by someone this afternoon.... really cant be arsed going into it but really, some people....


----------



## lilrojo

Unfortunately no big plans this year.. we normally try to do something.. but this year has been a bit tougher.. went out to eat last year.. will prob just get a pizza or something and hang out at home... if only christmas wasnt 10 days later and insurance gets annoying too.. the premiums.. ugh..


----------



## truthbtold

Where is Stacey she announced on FB the gender but I dont want to announce for her lol


----------



## lilrojo

I know erika thats what i thinking.. i saw on fb but dont want to take her fun away.. just gonna say congrats stacey.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

hello ladies 

ITS A GIRL !!!!!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

QUOTE=sspencer99;14406468]hello ladies 

ITS A GIRL !!!!!! :)[/QUOTE]

:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup::pink::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas2::xmas4::xmas9::xmas7::xmas19::xmas16:

So happy for you stacey.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

:happydance::happydance:Congrats on team Pink!


----------



## cranberry987

Lovely :) congratulations


----------



## sspencer99

thanx guys im going to go girlie mad lol try n avoid the pink thou lol xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Girls are so fun.. i have absolutely loved having my daughter first.. sure i would have been the same with a boy, but its so fun to dress them up pretty and put bows in their hair..


----------



## sspencer99

i know logan i cant wait xx


----------



## lilrojo

I bet.. makes it so much more real... when you can rub your belly and have a name for her.. talk to her.. its the best.. thats prob the one thing im missing with not knowing.. I still talk to baby and say baby boy or baby girl.. cant wait to just know..


----------



## truthbtold

Have fun shopping!


----------



## sspencer99

xx
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









20 weeksss.PNG
File size: 214.3 KB
Views: 4









20weekss.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats Stacey! :D


----------



## DrGomps

awe, Stacey, shes precious!!! Congrats!!! Yay for another team pink!! 

DH just told me he doesnt want me to find out the sex of our next baby because I obsess too much and then I couldn't shop..I don't think I could do it!!

everything over here is going well...just took some picks for our holiday cards and a calender as a gift....12 months of Josephine!! lol!! 

nips are going flat which is making it hard for baby girl to latch.


----------



## truthbtold

I dont ever think I could be strong enough to go team green. I hate yellow and green lol. We have already decided to start ttc our last baby late part of next year. 

Stacey those are great pictures, most 3d/4d pictures at 20 weeks look bad but yours came out really nice. 

Andrea you have to post calander pictures I bet it came out nice.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

yay Stacey!!!! :happydance: 
All this talk about the pink and the ribbons... makes me want a girl... who knows, maybe it is. 
I sometimes ask Crumb to tell me what s/he is... mostly when I am trying to shop and I see some really cute boy or girl thing... But Crumb's not sayin... 
Appt went well... details in my journal... 

Andrea, def want to see the pics. :) You all went gender-neutral on most of the general baby "stuff" besides clothes, didn't you? In your case, I think I would really want to know with #2 because either it's another girl and you don't need anything or it's a boy and you'd better buy some clothes. 

Today I'm thinking Crumb is a girl. :shrug: Maybe it's an owl. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol before I knew Eden was a girl I used to stand in shops in front of cute baby clothes I wanted to buy, prod my stomach and say 'come on, one kick for girl, two for boy' lol!!!


----------



## lilrojo

I just dont care what my baby is at all.. i dont obsess at all over it.. i can shop after baby is here.. i have family to buy things.. so im not worried at all.. 

Number three for us will probably start 2013.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

You guys are mad, already talking about the next babies already (!!) lets see how we do we these ones first :xmas13:

CONGRATS STACEY !!! Lovely pics, team pink whoooooop :happydance::baby:

Off for a swim this morn then weekly food shop THEN xmas treeeeeee, it finally got delivered last night.. then I might wrap some prezzies :xmas16:


----------



## cranberry987

Im rly glad that we found out the sex. Helped it become a bit more real as for months I just couldn't believe it. I still wouldn't be that surprised if someone said to me actually you're not pregnant, and I can see a knee poking out of my stomach at the moment!

It didn't spoil the surprise as it just meant we had a surprise at 20w rather than at birth. 

Last day at work today. Feel quite sad about it as there won't be any goodbyes or anything as I'm self employed so it's just like finish work, say goodbye to
Client as per, drive home

Trying v hard to get back into calm headspace but im finding it quite hard. Seems like one thing after another at the moment so I've no time to recover iykwim. Once I go into labour I think I'll be focused etc but there's just so much stress around things at the moment that I really think it'll impede things starting. Doing lots of hypnobirthing and meditation in general to calm my mind

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies! I had my 17p/progesterone injection this morning. Too say Im thrilled is a understatement. Some people say you can go into labor 7 to 10 days after your last injection so we will see. It would be better if labor didnt start 10 days from now since I have another 14 days before my cerclage comes out. But either way Im glad DH doesnt have to play doctor anymore. 

Yay for your last day at work Cranbarry even if your not that excited about it, Im sure you can enjoy some rest before those sleepless nights start.


----------



## cranberry987

exciting :) how many injections have you had to have? Lets hope you can keep the baby in for a few more days. Would you just go into hospital as soon as ctx start then if you still have the stitch in? Or would it stretch? ouch

I ordered a natal hypno cd for during labour.... then found out we have NO CD PLAYER!!! We have drive in the computer, but no working speakers hooked up to it. so DH has to faff about and put it onto my iphone which is fine, but i wanna listen to it now! How stupid that with all the tech we have here we dont have a bloody cd player....


----------



## truthbtold

I have had 12 injections total one every friday morning. And they make my skin itch terribly lol. So its nice to not walk around scratching my butt anymore. As soon as contractions start I would go in and let them take the stitch out. 

That is so funny I dont think we have a cd player in our house anymore either. We put everything on ipods and tablets.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Erika, I'm sure everyone else appreciates you not walking around scratching your butt anymore!! 
Hopefully not until after the cerclage is removed... 14 days... that would put us at the 23rd? 

Logan, I love how calm you are about the whole thing... I'm going crazy with it!!! Of course I have to buy all the baby clothes and won't be able to go out for six weeks so am pretty much stuck once baby comes... So I'm feeling some pressure... 
I know it's totally worth the surprise, though. I keep imagining that moment of announcement, and in either scene, I'm totally surprised and crying! So I know it's worth waiting. 
I'm sort of glad this last appt made me think girl, because I was really thinking boy and now I have no idea again!


----------



## truthbtold

lol Yep Jen the cerclage comes out on the 23rd, Im a nervous wreck. Read too many horror stories online. I love how your back and forth about the gender its so funny.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. dont have much time to do a proper post.. friend should be here in about 15 mins.. and staying for a few hours.. so i will be back on later to do a proper... 

Cran-hope your last day is going well.. and sorry your feeling mixed about it.. what is the gender of your baby.. and i felt the same way with my dd with finding out... what she was.. i was very happy to know.. :) and it def didnt spoil anything.. if anything makes you more in love.. 

Ericka-exciting.. cant wait for baby to come.. im so excited for you... the 23rd.. so maybe a christmas baby.. not sure how you feel on that since you have kids at home any plans for it that happens..

Vicki-haha who isnt thinking about the next babies yet.. lol.. have fun with shopping and decorating your tree.. and wrapping.. i have been wrapping for the last few weeks.. so much to do..

Jen-all you need are a few things for baby to wear... and i would def ask your dr about going out for 6 weeks.. i could not driving but im sure you can ride in a car.. thats just crazy not to be able to go in a car.. how do you go the drs for the baby... i think boy for you.. but still hoping..

Hope the momma's are well.. 

Ysa hope your doing well
Tracey-hope all is going well for you as well..

So anywhoo will update on me later lol..


----------



## truthbtold

At this point its a lose lose situation, if I dont go into labor on the 23rd then I hope I make it to my due date in January because I brought WWE tickets for my sons 10th birthday and I want to go lol. His birthday is the 28th the WWE show is the 29th. So maybe a New Years baby lol.


----------



## DrGomps

Wow, Ericka, its so close now! You might even jump the que in front of helen!!

Cran, yay for the last day of work!! You will enjoy the time I think...and soon your son will be here!! :dance:

Jen, I am not sure I am going to keep all of Josephines things as our space is so limited so when we do have number two we may have to go and get and get everything again. I don't think we will try again until 2014. Though I already miss being pregnant!!

Rachel, I love the way you communicated with Dot by kick number!! :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea I love Josephine's picture its so cute your little angel.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

So my friend is gone and im sitting lol.. hope your all doing well.. 

Ericka-hoping then baby comes after the 23rd.. around New Years..but i guess they come when they want to.. :)

Andrea-Josie is just beautiful in your avatar pic..:) Hope your doing well..

So not much going on with me... doing laundry and will have to do dishes after a bit.. plus give mckenna a nap before dh's parents come tonight.. cant wait to take mckenna to see santa tom.. plus buy groceries.. time is going so fast..


----------



## truthbtold

Logan-your almost in the ten week countdown! You sound like you have a ton of energy. Just reading your short list made me feel tired lol


----------



## lilrojo

Erika- I do have quite a bit of energy yet, im often get tired by the end of the day.. i know cant wait, going so fast :)

yummy just saw a commercial 4 peppermint hot choc at mcdonalds thats a must 4 tom:)

oh & my nusery wall decor came today :) will take a pic of it up


----------



## cranberry987

Aww. My husband told his work friends that I was a bit sad about having no send off or anything and they did me a card and rich got me flowers and chocs. Actually had a cry. 

You all sound v active. I do quite a lot tbh but literally no housework. Rich does the kitchen and we do the washing and that's about it. Things just get dirty again if you clean em. Will have to clean when we have a baby crawling around. We don't have it filthy but don't clean v often. That sounds rly bad doesnt it!

DrG. Can you put things in storage? Seems such a shame getting rid just for spaces sake. So expensive to buy everything again too :(

New years eve/day would be a bit of a rubbish bday I think. The 30th or 2nd would be ok. Stupid Xmas. They should move it. Having to time these babies so they dont have rubbish bdays is just annoying


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and were having a boy


----------



## truthbtold

I'm addicted to peppermint hot chocolate.


----------



## cranberry987

Mm. Sounds nice. Don't think we have it here at mcdonalds.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've been wanting to try the peppermint hot chocolate!! My mom had the peppermint mocha and said it's really good. 

I would've taken a December or January baby if that's what we were blessed with, but I'm glad we got February. Valentine's Day isn't too much to compete with. And we'll have lots of money to blow on birthday presents because of tax returns. :)

Andrea, seems sad that you would have to get rid of a lot of stuff... I would suggest loaning it out to someone, but that didn't work so well for us. :( I can imagine storage units are expensive... and if you'd need it for a year or more... 

Helen, I totally would've cried about the card and chocolates. :) Oh, and I thought of you today because I've totally been doing the Kevin Spacey thing where I limp for a few steps and then I'm okay. :haha:

Erika, who's the baby? Is that your youngest?


----------



## lilrojo

Are you erika.. i have never had it but sounds sooo good.. hope you all have a good weekend..

and yay for a boy.. congrats cran.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Jen yep thats my youngest son and february is a great birthday. Im a valentines day baby and couldnt love it more twice the gifts lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies, anyone got any good plans for the weekend? I'm feeling kinda happy today - managed to get a decent amount of sleep (well, 6 or so hours spread out through the night, but hey it's something!) and played dress up with Eden this morning and her Daddy took some pictures - just thought I'd share :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6642.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_6653.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Raych, those are precious!!! LOVE the little reindeer booties!!! 

Nothing interesting going on today. Library, probably pay some bills... maybe go get some peppermint hot chocolate? Idk. Right now just enjoying lounging around while DS lies in his bed playing his leapster. It's almost like he knows it's Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 
Loving the pics of both buboes how cute angel and mrs Santa just made me all warm lol 
Cran we can get mint hot choc but not at m Ds but options do it 

I went drs yesterday I have Pregnancy rhinitis :( which explains why I've been soo I'll and tired but I'm not really I'll lol it's like a hayfever 

Painted avas room today warm yellow and put her draws together yay will take pics when all drynbut not all completed 

Have a good eve peeps xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwww I just love that you're calling her Ava. Do you have a middle name yet? 
Can you take anything for your rhinitis or do you just have to suffer through? 

Crumb got his/her first Christmas present today-- a blanket made by my friend from TN. We hardly talk anymore since I'm not on fb, so I was totally shocked by the package. I'll post a pic when I get a chance. 
I cried when I opened it. :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Here's the blanket. :)

So soft and snuggly. Crumb will love it. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Said in your journal Jen but so cute.. and im totally getting a peppermint hot choc today while out in town.. 

Rachel-those pics are so cute.. love love her outfit.. :)

Not much going on lol.. gotta get ready yet.. been lazy this morning.. then heading to town with dh to take mckenna to see santa.. then groceries.. and who knows other shopping im sure.. :)

Stacey-cant wait to her room.. so cute.. now is the fun part where you get to buy and decorate for a girl.. :) Fun Fun..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think I'm getting one this morning, too... or afternoon now, I guess... :dohh: 
I've been craving coffee this morning and I have a headache. But I don't drink coffee. :shrug: Ohhhhh but I could go for a nice big sniff of it... :haha: I'm a coffee sniffer...


----------



## lilrojo

Ugh I hate coffee and the smell of it.. yucky lol i love my diet mt dew.. :) thats all i drink.. so hard to drink water or anything else.. but i do cuz i must.. :)

Im so excited to get one.. mmmmmm


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm hoping it will wake me up a little and get me through the day! Hopefully not too much caffeine in it but the peppermint should be a pepper-upper, right? 

Yeah, I can't drink coffee-- I tried in college and it just made me sick to my stomach. But for some reason, I LOVE the smell. Especially since I've been pregnant. I've had a teeny tiny urge when I'm walking past the coffee bean dispensers in the grocery store to just grab a couple and much on them, but I know it wouldn't taste good. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

That blanket is gorgeous - I think handmade gifts are so special - the fact that people have taken so much time and effort to make them is just lovely!


----------



## sept10

Eden is just too GORGEOUS in that xmas outfit!!!!!!

Been mia for a while...bit busy but on the plus side...nursery now has furniture in it and two more uni assignments handed in...hip hip horray...just two more to go!!

Stacey - ava? does this mena its defo a girl!!! another girl for the group...im convinced we are having a boy now!!!! 

Heres my 33 week picture....still very very active....and i think ive just discovered heartburn......
 



Attached Files:







Week a33.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sun_Flower

What a lovely neat bump Sarah! Can't believe you're 33 weeks already :)

AFM - latest midwife appointment didn't go massively well (well ok, they weren't concerned but typical neurotic new mum here is...), it's all explained in my journal. Boo.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Nice bump, Sarah!! Looks like a boy. Hehe you should be grateful you only just discovered heartburn with only a few weeks left to go. :)

Rachel--:hugs: Good that your iron is going up, though. Maybe that will be just what Eden needs and all will be well from here on out. :thumbup:

ETA: Got my peppermint hot chocolate. I could definitely see an addiction starting. It's really really good. Too bad I had to drive to three McDonald'seseses before I found one that wasn't cleaning their machine. :dohh: I told the girl at the third one that if they said they were cleaning _their_ machine I was going to have a breakdown. :brat: You don't thrice deny a pregnant lady her craving!!


----------



## cranberry987

Is it rly that good?!


----------



## sspencer99

Jen that blanket is beauts I live it n yay for ur hot choco wooo

Sarah love the bump and yes she's a girl lol 

Room is yellow for spring baby :) 

Sure there's more to say but I've totally forgotten lol xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Helen, yes, it's pretty good. I liked it a lot. I got a small and I wish I'd gotten a large. I'm wondering if they make a mix... or if I could make it myself by using a mix and then stirring it with a candy cane. :)
I _should_ buy some hot chocolate mix.


----------



## cranberry987

We've got a yellow nursery too. Painted at about 11w as I was just too mental excited not to. Also I didn't rly want blue/pink as I think the room needed warming up. It's a nice colour anyway and we have green blinds and White furniture. Silly rly as baby won't sleep there for at least 6m!

Heartburn isn't fun at all but starting at 33w sounds like a bit of a lucky escape. Hope there's something you can take or maybe work out what sets you off.


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah-beautiful bump.. :) i say boy for you too.. :) and happy 33 weeks... almost there...

I also had a peppermint hot choc.. small.. it was delish.. very hot but good... mckenna had fun seeing santa.. so im happy no tears were shed.. got a nice pic too.. 

Hope your all well.. 

and im done xmas shopping yay


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

CrN I love yellow like you said it's warm and were having White furiture too 

Ohh that was it Jen her name is Ava-Marie Norma
AbuElreesh 
After my nan xxxx 

Have a good Sunday all I'm a lill achy from yesterday xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Perfect bump Sarah !

Ohh Mint Hot Choc haven't had that for ages.. I used to get the Options one Stace it's nice but don't have the urge for it at the mo.. just normal chocolate, lol

We can start the nursery next weekend YAY finally... been waiting to finish our new bedroom and the carpets are being put down Tues & furniture arrive Weds so nearly good to go... CAN'T WAIT !!

Raych the little xmas outfits are too cute !!!!

Where's Cass been ?


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, congrats on the scan and a baby girl on the way.

Loving the baby pics on here, on profiles, angels, santas etc. Lovely!

Not long to go now Cran :wohoo:


----------



## babydustcass

Can't u get mint aero hot chic Jen for home!? I'm not sure if it Yates thee same as the peppermint one macs do as we don't have such a large array of drinks and foods avaiable at our Maccys here! When I went to Florida there was like a mac d's bistro!! Was awesome!


----------



## sept10

think the heartburn is fairly mild...a rennie sorted it out!! 

Had DH xmas do last night - bump got lots of compliments!!

last week in work next week - not sure what ill do with myself after that...will have to go walking or swimming or something to keep active....

had a practise go at the perineal massage - not sure i can reach really to be effective so may have to ask DH..eek!

think yellow is lovely for a nursery .....ours is a neutral biscuit colour....furniture is antique pine and so far any decor stuff is polka dot green.....


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, yay for your last week at work and turning in papers for uni!!! Love your bump...I think :blue: for you now too!!! You should share pics of your nursery!!

Rachel, love the piccys!! Sorry you are still having issues with Eden's feedings...hopefully she catches up soon. 

Logan, yay for being done with xmas shopping!! YOu should share the santa/mckenna photos. 

stacey, I think yellow is fab color for a nursery!! I also didn't want pink for Josie...and love the green I went for!! 

regarding saving things...I am thinking of saving the bouncer/swing as they are really lovely and gender neutral. 

Hope everyones weekend is going well...I am finishing up ordering photos/calendars of Josephine for gifts...hope my family doesn't mind getting nothing but Josephine gifts. :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, all! 
Happy Monday... ugh... 
Busy day yesterday. Christmas program at church, two services, and then lunch out, and then in the evening I went to a concert with my mom and my aunt. Dead tired last night and up in the middle of the night. :( Blah. 
Just catching up... and now I'm craving another peppermint hot chocolate... so thanks for that! :)
29 weeks yesterday. It's starting to feel serious. :)


----------



## cranberry987

Perineal massage is definitely a mans job. Even if you can reach you have to angle your thumbs downwards which is just plain awkward and you have to do it for like 5mins. Also calling it massage is just misleading. It's plain ol fouf stretching! :rofl: 

I'm rly hoping that my mw are able to guide me so I don't tear. I know I dont wanna be yelled at to push and purple pushing is not happening. I feel like I'll want to breathe him out. Can't tell til it happens tho. 

My stupid dh managed to stick epo up my bladder last night. No idea how and he's in the doghouse as it rly hurt! I made him get up at 6am to help me pump for 40 mins tho har har. Was his day off too!

I don't rly know what I'll do on maternity leave either. Have plans for today but other days I have things in diary but still hours and hours doing nothing. Might read all my parenting books I've been meaning to read!! What do ppl do tho? Clean the house for weeks on end?!


----------



## truthbtold

Ouch Helen that does not sound pleasant. 

My hairdresser was telling me about her castor oil experience it really sounds tempting lol. 

Jen I have already had my pepperminet hc fix for today lol so sad.


----------



## cranberry987

Someone at aqua aerobics swore by caster oil too. I've tried to buy it in the past for non inducing purposes and all the chemists refused to sell it! Anything to get you to shit yourself blind should work just as well tho! :rofl:


----------



## truthbtold

lol that is funny!


----------



## cranberry987

For those with Easter babies!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baby-Tod...ess_RL&var=&hash=item8263c35380#ht_1846wt_819

Ima get one!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahaha oh how cute!! 
You know how I mentioned a sleeper with bunny ears and a tail... I was watching my Mad About You when Jamie is pregnant and they had one... so maybe subconsciously I remembered it from there. 

Oh, Erika, I'm jealous!!! I want some NOW! But first I have to motivate myself to go get it... And I should do housework first... but without it, I don't know that I can find the strength to carry on... hahaha

Helen, when I was off work with my first pregnancy (for six months) I read a LOT. I mean like entire novels in two days. I would get my lawn chair and park it outside and just read for hours. I read like ONE pregnancy book and maybe two parenting books and I was like, eh, I'm good. And I moved on to fiction. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Jen I think it made me sleepy. I am so tired. 

I cant wait to go on leave...I plan to sit around and do nothing!!! lol Atleast until the baby comes.


----------



## DrGomps

LOL&#8230;Mondays now feel like another day.

Cran, I would suggest you do everything you love and enjoy as much as you can&#8230;i think you already did a bit of pampering&#8230;maybe catch up on some tv&#8230;start a project around the house you have been putting off, read a good book. your life is going to change drastically really soon!! Eeks.. I still can't believe Rich managed to stick EPO up your urethra!! :dohh: I don't know if the perineal helped me or not&#8230;but i did manage to push out a huge head (86th percentile) with just a second degree, which isn't bad all things considered. And it was a rough, 2 hours of pushing. I hope you labor goes quickly and smoothly&#8230;.and I hope he comes soon&#8230;we need our first male STC baby!! :D 


AFM&#8230;.I finished the calendar&#8230;.and ordered one for each set of grandparents. 

Jan

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/January-1.jpg

Feb

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/FebBlack-1.jpg

March

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/March.jpg

April

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/April-1.jpg

May

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/May-1.jpg

June

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/June.jpg

July

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/July.jpg

August

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/August.jpg

September

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/September-1.jpg

October

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/October.jpg

November

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/November.jpg

December

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/December.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

Helen, Itried castor oil and it made me vomit. no labor. :grr:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika-- oh no! I can't afford to be any sleepier!! When are you done at work? When is your White House party, or did it already happen? 

Andrea-- great work!! I love March, July, and August. When you get to November... and she's about to be a year old... and you see that picture of you and her... awwwwwwww. :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Maybe I'll have some chocolate milk and tell myself it's hot chocolate. :nope: 
It will help with the heartburn, anyway... that I got from my CEREAL!!!! :wacko:


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Girls :coffee:

I haven't managed to get bored on leave _yet_.. lots of cleaning house out & doing jobs around the house, xmas shopping, watching tv, catching up with friends, gym, swimming, walking..washing pickles clothes etc..online shopping, wrapping prezzies, writing cards.. errands that I don't usually get round to..

In the next week I'll have the new bedroom to sort out and then the nursery so should take me up to xmas ! :thumbup:

WELL there is no way my OH would do my perineal massage, I joked about it a few times & u should have seen his face! Luckily I can do it myself just sit on towel on bathroom floor with a mirror & my oil, so glamorous ! :xmas13:

Aww Andrea love those pics, so cute :baby:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Andrea, love the piccies :D

so here we are again, O time.. And I keep worrying about whether or not it's going to be a strong enough O, a poor egg, etc.. I guess there isn't much I can do. But I don't feel so excited to be O'ing. :shrug:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1109.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Jen the party was last night. I was upset my dress came thursday and couldnt fit so I spent all of saturday trying to find a dress, I ended up wearing a skirt and blouse from motherhood. I took a few pictures of the decorations I will upload them tonight or tommorrow. 

Andrea I love the pictures so cute!

8.5 half more days of work for me.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Erika, what a bummer about the dress. :( Hope you had fun anyway, though! 

Ysa, that looks pretty dark... irl is it positive? Looks pretty close on here... Try not to worry about it... you can never tell for sure what your body is doing or not doing... :hugs: 

Happy 35 weeks, Vicki!! Hehe I was like, she's washing pickles??? ... oh, _clothes_!! :dohh:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, yeah, I think it's positive.. half of the test line is as dark as the control line :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

I feel so behind on everything.. finally caught up from not being around all day yesterday.. went and spent the day at my sisters was lots of fun.. got so many snuggles from my niece.. she is 4 months old now.. :) They grow sooo fast.. 

Not much new going on.. Got plenty to do today.. laundry, dishes, gonna wrap some presents and try to get stuff done.. 

Hope you all have a good day...

Andrea-those pics are so cute.. what a great memory maker.. :)

Ysa-looks positive to me..


----------



## DrGomps

Erika, I would love to see pics of the party

Ysa, definitely positive to me

Vicki, glad you are having fun on your mat leave!!


----------



## sspencer99

Omg soo much to catch up on where do I start 

Cran that outfit is too funny lol I'm going to get Ava a bumble bee outfit from tk MAxx its too cute lol 

Erika to jelous about the party id love to mingle with people of power lol 

Andrea those pic hehe I love emm all but the angel is deffo my face she has the cherub cheeks 

I have no idea on any of this massage stuff lol I'm gunna go with the flow I think 

I wish I was on leave there is soo much I'd do I'd clean and clean and clean some more I live to clean lol and there plenty to be done in this new place I'd go and shop I'd read my books I've been meaning to read but id go riding while I still can 

Ohh soo much but that will all have to wait till April 

Ohhh yAsa nearly forgot you that is a deffo positive I hope this clomid is in full swing now 
Also the month I fell I was not excited one bit I was not even going to test it was only because my eye started Taichung I did lol weird I know but I was told it's a common symptom it twitched once and has not done it since lool xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

copy and pasting this from my journal:

here's my test from just now.. I had to bribe DH so that I can be sure that we DTD for the next few days. So he's happy that he's getting something that he's been wanting w/ my next paycheck :dohh: so he just made a deposit :spermy: The twinge feeling has now turned into cramping, on the left side only. Surely it's too soon to O, seeing as I'm still surging, right? Anyway, I wanted to make sure that we DTD right away, cause that's something that we never do. I always assume I'll O soonest 12 hours after getting my +OPK, so I take my time w/ getting him to the bedroom.. Also used preseed & a soft cup

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1111.jpg


----------



## truthbtold

Good Luck catching your egg Ysa!!!! I hope this is it for you. 

Stacey its a great experience, yesterday was the first year I have take my dh and he actually got a little star struck when it was time to take the picture with the president and first lady lol he had this silly grin on his face it was hilarious. I cant wait until they print the photos. He spent the rest of the evening worried about how the photo was going to come out. I usually try to rotate my guest, one year I took my grandmother, my favorite uncle, my best friend. Next year I may take my oldest son. It kinda sucks now, in the past we use to be able to bring spouse and kids or one guest now its just one guest.


----------



## cranberry987

Just had a scan (baby size fine and healthy all round) and consultant appt. My bp is up but no protein in urine. They did blood test for pre eclampsia just in case. I'm being admitted for bp monitoring tomorrow (24 hrs) and it's not likely to go down so it's probably inducing weds/thurs. 

It's fine as home birth was only the plan all being well. I have a positive mindset about it all and I think I can rock the induction to the best of my abilities. Cervix totally closed today so they couldn't do a sweep, and the doesn't bode well but whatever will be will be. I know my options and have decided to take the medical one. Some ppl don't even know the alternatives. Will do a home birth style induction. 

Will probably be bored out of my mind tomorrow sat in hospital so will be on letting you know how my bp is looking. 

One good thing is baby will be here by Xmas and won't have a rubbish Xmas birthday.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, that's so cool! Hehe I would totally get starstruck, too! And I haven't really even _liked_ any of our presidents.:)

Several years ago, one of the presidential candidates came to town and I went with some friends... I don't even remember who it was :dohh: but I thought it was really cool to see... I felt like I was a part of history... It makes me mad that I don't even remember who it was... Hmmm... It would've been 2000? Or 2004? Maybe Gore? 
Ugh. Politics are _so_ not my strong point. (Obviously.:blush:)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Helen-- yay, so you'll be able to update us while you're in? I was worried we would have to sit around waiting and wondering. 
What's a home birth style induction?


----------



## cranberry987

Just a normal induction but with my hb head on. So hypnobirthing through it all. Trying to make it all as calm as possible. I know it's gonna hurt like buggery but maybe it won't. And maybe I can get through a few hours of it until my endorphins kick in. Who knows. Maybe I'll have an epi as I walk in the room.


----------



## truthbtold

Helen so the first boy will be here maybe before the end of the week.. thats great. Sucks about your bp though. Will you have internet access in the hospital tomorrow? If so you could always hang out on bnb.

Jen, I actually hate politics, I wanted to work for the FBI since I was 12. Somehow I ended up here lol. Im only 29 so eventually I may make the switch.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Helen that's so exciting, our first STC boy here before we know it! xx


----------



## cranberry987

Those tv things have Internet I think. Otherwise I'll be on my phone. Don't rly know how it works with the monitoring tbh. Manually/machine doing it constantly. Hope i can walk around still. 

Off to pack :(


----------



## truthbtold

:hugs: Helen you will be fine.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, hang in there. Everything will be fine. :thumbup: 

Erika, FBI would be cool. 

My child... argh. He's screaming at the top of his lungs, "I DON'T WANT PIZZA!!" He heard the oven beep and asked what we were having and I said pizza... Ever hear of a kid throwing a fit because they didn't want PIZZA?? For crying out loud... I think he's just tired. :roll:


----------



## cranberry987

Video him then play it back next time he does want pizza. Rly tho. How odd! What does he want instead? Broccoli?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know-- that's what I said to him... if you don't want pizza, is there ANY food I could've answered that question with that would've made you happy? I tell him all the time... Mommy and Daddy are picky eaters. We're not going to give him something gross to eat.


----------



## DrGomps

Wow,a tantrum over Pizza. Poor guy has it rough.
Erika, secret service or FBI&#8230;both sound super exciting to me. 

cran, I am gutted for you that you aren't going to get the birth you have been planing for but you have the right attitude. its shame you aren't favorable, mens you will likely have the gel. but i know woman on here that the gel was enough for them. I never got the gel and went straight to pitocin. It hurt like hell and was stuck to the bed. There is no shame in needing an epi, really hope it doesn't come down to you needing a :hugs: section. But you are right&#8230;whatever is necessary for a safe delivery needs to be done.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Had a dream last night that Helen had her baby. 
Also had other weird dreams I'll probably go into in my journal. 
DS was up way early this morning. Don't know how early, I'm guessing like 5? 
And it's 7:30 and I've already spilled something on my shirt. 
It's gonna be a great day. :wacko:


----------



## cranberry987

Hes still in and comfy. Booked in for induction tmw and being monitored today. way I see it is I'm not comfortable to birth at home now. So it's always going to be hospital and we may as well do it now when he's happy and able to cope with any stresses than in a few wks when he might not be so happy. I accept that I'm not gonna get away with having no interventions with a hospital birth and in a few wks he might not cope so well. 

We've written ourselves a letter reminding us of our reasons so if we look back we won't regret it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww. :hugs: 
Good idea writing yourselves the letter. But most likely once he's here, you won't have regrets. Ohhhh I can't wait to see the little man!! 
It's worked out almost perfectly, though, timing-wise. You've been off work for what, like two days? :)


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah finished work last Friday and benefits started on Sunday. Thing is I've got shit to do! Contact lens appts. Have a cleaner coming for the whole house on Friday. Had shiatsu this afternoon with doula! Lucky it wasn't last week

Ok hypnobirthing going on. Two here talking about all the induction horror stories they've ever heard.... They're right dipsticks too.


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod Cran, whoooop so exciting, he will be here by the end of the week !! :baby:

Let me know how the hypno goes.. I need to practice more, fell asleep doing it in the bath the other day !

GOOD LUCK positive vibes xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Glad you've got your hypno stuff there with you... you mean other patients were talking about horror stories? Ugh. 
It sounds like things are going well so far... as well as they can with you being in the hospital. So that's good. And of course your attitude is terrific. 
Maybe it will be kind of nice that the cleaner is coming on Friday-- then you could come home Friday or Sat with the baby and come home to a nice clean house. 

Vicki, maybe it's a good thing that the hypno relaxed you so much you fell asleep? Hehe although I doubt anyone has ever fallen asleep while giving birth... :)


----------



## cranberry987

I've found it rly useful for during pregnancy too actually. I have a proper course from tums2mums which was about £30 and a natal hypnotherapy one (also have the labour companion which sounds good). The t2m has fear release exercises and ways to help you avoid/deflect negative birth stories. So it rly is to be used throughout pregnancy as well as during birth. Have to get the hypno suggestions embedded too. 

They work together well rly. The natal doesn't quite do it for me but the t2m has too much guided visualization for me and it just doesn't work for me. Doesn't appeal to my way of imagining I guess. 

I have a few playlists. One for early labour, focusing on relaxing and calming. Then second for focusing on breathing etc and positive affirmations. And a rly short one which is just for after interruptions and it's a super fast way to get back in the zone. The first two are 7 hrs long each. I did think oh there's no way I'll need it on repeat but now I'm not so sure. It's fine tho. I can do this.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Cran your positive attitude is brilliant, you'll do so well I just know it. I went in there with the mindset that 'I have no idea what it's going to be like until I'm experiencing it, so I'll deal with it as and when' - and you know what? I dealt with it. Your labour is YOUR personal experience, no-one who has been in labour before will necessarily labour the way you do, it's all individual so don't let anyone's horror stories cloud your judgement. You CAN do this :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

I'll be fine as long as I'm able to feel like things are in my/my body's control. I'll struggle if they say we need to do something and won't explain why to me I think. Hopefully they'll be ok tho. So far they do understand that this is far from my plan and will let me use the mobile ctg monitoring and sit on a chair probably rather than lie on back in bed. 

Watching elf now. Rich has gone out for lunch and a walk round.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay Elf! 

Off to run my errands... blah. Hopefully I'll find something yummy at the store. I'm hoping for either a pumpkin pie or some cupcakes. :)


----------



## DrGomps

shame you still had all these plans this week. guess your body had other plans. I also didn't want an induction, but all in all it was a positive experience. I think going with the flow is a good plan...The thing i worried about was being sectioned unneccessarily...and my attending Dr was ready to!! Luckily, it wasn't necessary. I think the hypno could help you dilate quicker, that and moving around. I was trapped in a bed which was really unpleasant.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mmmm cupcakes... I have chocolate yule log, it's very tasty. Elf was on TV the other night, OH and I watched it, it's awesome - I LOVE SINGING IT'S MY FAVOURITE!!

DON'T EAT GUM OFF THE STREET IT'S NOT FREE CANDY...


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies!

I have been induced with both boys and the baby we lost so I have no idea what its like to go into labor on my own. DH thinks I will get induced again lol like its a curse. I told him the only way I will get induced is if they remove the stitch and I instantly dialate to 4cm or more.


----------



## cranberry987

I laughed at the song he sings as a Christmasgram "you're my dad and I lurve yooooou"


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope everyone is doing well.. not a lot going on here.. going to run to town and get milk.. thats about my day.. lol and the mail.. but not much.. peanut has been kicking a ton and wiggling a ton.. 

So anywhoo..


----------



## cranberry987

We went out for dinner just now. Mmm. Wagamamas. Sent dh home now as bit tired. Gonna watch the never-ending story next but have to fast forward through the bit where the horsey gets stuck in the sadness bog. Makes me cry buckets!! Anyone seen it? It's such a stupidly good film.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Neverending Story was my favourite film when I was younger, but when Artax dies I cried EVERY TIME, even though I knew he came back at the end. I had to FF past that bit too! Plus the scary wolf thing scared the CRAP outta me...


----------



## truthbtold

I use to like that movie too lol


----------



## cranberry987

Omg yeah the wolf is super scary. But watching it now he's a rubbish fleabag puppet.


----------



## truthbtold

LOL glad to see your enjoying your hospital visit.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I'm going to have to watch Elf again... :)

I should've gotten the cupcakes. The pie was rubbish. :(

Helen, that's so funny that you're talking about the Neverending Story, 'cause you remind me of my friend Laura and she's always trying to get me to watch that movie or read the book... in fact, I just had to return it to the library today... couldn't finish it. But I think it was more that I'm never in the mood to read lately and didn't have anything to do with whether or not it's a good book. 

Erika, so what's the plan after they remove the stitch? Will they check you frequently to make sure you're not dilating? 

Crumb has been moving a lot whenever I lie down... honestly it's like he's jumping or trying to stand up or something! It's crazy... (And yeah, I said "he." I'm back to that feeling that it's definitely a boy and I'll think they're lying if they say it's a girl.:))


----------



## truthbtold

Jen im not sure I see my doctor friday morning. If im lucky I will go into labor as the stitch comes out. Im getting different things from the women on the gesational complications bored some say there doctors check there cervix before they left the hospital some say they didnt. Im goin g to ask them to check me before I leave. I will lie and say I feel pressure if I have too lol.


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning Ladies, is today induction day for Helen?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup, check out her journal... things are moving along. :) I suspect we will have another STC baby in no time!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, 1DPO today. testing around the 28th as long as BW is okay on Friday, AF due the 27th.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I really really hope your bloodwork comes back just perfect. :hugs:


----------



## sept10

went to midwives yesterday and she said i was measuring big so sent to hospital today - they also said i was measuring big at 37cm when i'm only 34 weeks so have to go back and have a scan tomorrow.....bit stressed but excited about having another scan. MW said it usually turns out to be nothing but they are looking to see if there is too much fluid. I asked her what if there was too much fluid and she just said 'oh nothing really, we dont worry about it now like we used to'. so hopefully all will be normal on scan tomorrow but if there is too much fluid sounds like i shouldnt worry too much - anyone know any more on this??


----------



## Traskey

Good luck Ysa!

Can't help on the baby measuring big but I hope all works out ok at the scan.

Yep, Helen on her way with induction :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Keeping all crossed for you Ysa..

Good luck today Helen..

Traskey-How are things going for you this cycle..

How are the rest of you ladies... 

AFM not much going on... 29 weeks today.. yay closer and closer every week.. :) Going to shower and such soon and then bake some cookies.. yummy then wrap.. :) A fun christmasey day here..


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 29 weeks Logan! 

Fingers crossed for you Ysa!


----------



## DrGomps

yay Ysatis for the 2ww. may it be your last one for quite some time!!


----------



## DrGomps

sept10 said:


> went to midwives yesterday and she said i was measuring big so sent to hospital today - they also said i was measuring big at 37cm when i'm only 34 weeks so have to go back and have a scan tomorrow.....bit stressed but excited about having another scan. MW said it usually turns out to be nothing but they are looking to see if there is too much fluid. I asked her what if there was too much fluid and she just said 'oh nothing really, we dont worry about it now like we used to'. so hopefully all will be normal on scan tomorrow but if there is too much fluid sounds like i shouldnt worry too much - anyone know any more on this??

i know a few november moms who had excess fluid...one gave birth naturally and one got induced (because of diabetes and other complications). So I think in itself, it isn't a concern, but they wlll keep a closer eye on you.


----------



## QueenVic

Fingers crossed Ysa !!

Logan HAPPY 29 WEEKS whooooop !!

Hmm I'm not sure about the excess fluid but I have my appointments with my GP and she has measured pickle 2 weeks ahead all along from FH.. tomorrows appointment is at the hospital so if they think he is big they will do a growth scan! Eeek... I'll be a bit worried if they say he's a whopper ! :wacko:
So fingers crossed for both of us tomorrow !


----------



## Traskey

Logan, sorry I didn't spot you're 29 weeks :wohoo:

A Christmassy day baking cookies sounds heavenly!

Vik, hope the appointment goes ok tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- that's odd that they are worried about it but don't seem to really know why or what they'll do... I mean what could they do for excess fluid anyway? Too soon to induce you... maybe bedrest? Hope everything turns out okay. Probably just another healthy-sized baby. :)

Logan, happy 29 weeks! 

Lots of appointments this week, huh? Good luck to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Count me in I have a doctors appointment friday morning.


----------



## babydustcass

hey ladies, sorry i have been MIA, i need to go back and have a read up so i can get up to date with everyone!

Things have been pretty laid back here, just not a lot of time for the computer as we have been getting organised for xmas. It's creeping up so quickly! 
Georges pressies are all done now, just need to get the last few bits wrapped and then when the last bits of the familys pressies arrive we need to get them wrapped and sent in time for them to be delivered. 
My bestie is up from Kent this weekend, so have a lovely weekend with her planned indoors. 

So whats been going on with Macie moo... she is just a sweetheart, so precious, and I'm not feeling tired or run down either. This little one is really easy, now i thought i would get a little devil after George (who was also a very placid little baby) but I have been blessed twice. Now Aston and I have agreed, we wont push our luck with a third lol

We are still breastfeeding but this evening made the decision that its just not entirely for us. Macie is having a real job trying to keep up with my let down reflex and its really clouding our breastfeeding experience with no let up. Every feed is a choke, spray and coughing fest, poor little love just cannot keep up and ive been researching what i can do to help, tried them all and nothing seems to help her.
So i have been expressing some bottles here and there so she can have a comfortable feed and its such a difference. She feeds much more contently. She brings up her wind so easily with the bottle and is barely sicky. 
Tonight OH is bringing home a tub of formula to have on stand by as its really starting to stress me out to have milk spraying everywhere, all over her face, all over me, all over the sheets even when I have all the towels and muslins on stand by, its like a military operation. I figure happy mummy is a happy baby and vise versa, so whatever keeps us singing i am willing to do 

ok, now my 'rant' is over, im off to catch up


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Macie Moo... is that what you call her? How cute... Happy 3 weeks to Macie!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Cassie so happy to hear all is going so well..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww nice to hear from you cass, glad everythings going good with Macie-Moo - we call Eden Edie-pops lol. Breastfeeding is a bitch, y'd think something that is the evolutionary way we're supposed to feed our babies would be simple, but no, theres so many problems! Makes you wonder how monkeys do it so well? We're persevering at the minute but I have wanted to give up so many times already because of how stressful it makes feeding times and thsyre supposed to be time for bonding not getting stressed because baby isnt getting what she needs because your supply is low or too fast or not nutritious enough or the latch is no good...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Edie-pops!! That is so _cute_!! 
Can't wait 'til the boy babies start rolling in... need to balance out all the feminine energy in here a little bit. :)
It's true-- you would think breastfeeding would be so simple and easy and come so naturally, and I'm sure for some people it does, but seems like a lot of the time it's tough, at least getting started. 
Stick with it if you can, girls, since it's best for your baby. But there's no shame in FFing. And they say BFing at all, even for a short while, is better than not at all. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

You know, I love when we're waiting for babies to be born... but it really puts a damper on my productivity!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sun_Flower said:


> y'd think something that is the evolutionary way we're supposed to feed our babies would be simple, but no, theres so many problems! Makes you wonder how monkeys do it so well?

I just re-read this and I was like, *Monkeys breastfeed???!!! *:rofl::rofl::rofl: 
Guess I thought they were in the kitchen mixing bottles of formula... :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Morning Ladies, I am sooooo tired today. Only a shot of espresso could cure this lol. I cant believe Helen hasnt delivered yet. Hope he comes on out today.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My hope is that she has pushed him out and they're having cuddle time now. 

The peppermint hot chocolate yesterday made me really sleepy, too... it was weird. I had to come home and lie down on the couch and it was only 11 am! Need to start having it in the evening if I'm going to drink it.


----------



## truthbtold

Jen I have switched to evenings too because it makes me too sleepy at work.


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Sun_Flower said:
> 
> 
> y'd think something that is the evolutionary way we're supposed to feed our babies would be simple, but no, theres so many problems! Makes you wonder how monkeys do it so well?
> 
> I just re-read this and I was like, *Monkeys breastfeed???!!! *:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Guess I thought they were in the kitchen mixing bottles of formula... :dohh:Click to expand...

this gave me a funny mental image. :rofl:



Sun_Flower said:


> Aww nice to hear from you cass, glad everythings going good with Macie-Moo - we call Eden Edie-pops lol. Breastfeeding is a bitch, y'd think something that is the evolutionary way we're supposed to feed our babies would be simple, but no, theres so many problems! Makes you wonder how monkeys do it so well? We're persevering at the minute but I have wanted to give up so many times already because of how stressful it makes feeding times and thsyre supposed to be time for bonding not getting stressed because baby isnt getting what she needs because your supply is low or too fast or not nutritious enough or the latch is no good...

yeah, its rough. Makes you wonder how our species survived as well as it did.



babydustcass said:


> hey ladies, sorry i have been MIA, i need to go back and have a read up so i can get up to date with everyone!
> 
> Things have been pretty laid back here, just not a lot of time for the computer as we have been getting organised for xmas. It's creeping up so quickly!
> Georges pressies are all done now, just need to get the last few bits wrapped and then when the last bits of the familys pressies arrive we need to get them wrapped and sent in time for them to be delivered.
> My bestie is up from Kent this weekend, so have a lovely weekend with her planned indoors.
> 
> So whats been going on with Macie moo... she is just a sweetheart, so precious, and I'm not feeling tired or run down either. This little one is really easy, now i thought i would get a little devil after George (who was also a very placid little baby) but I have been blessed twice. Now Aston and I have agreed, we wont push our luck with a third lol
> 
> We are still breastfeeding but this evening made the decision that its just not entirely for us. Macie is having a real job trying to keep up with my let down reflex and its really clouding our breastfeeding experience with no let up. Every feed is a choke, spray and coughing fest, poor little love just cannot keep up and ive been researching what i can do to help, tried them all and nothing seems to help her.
> So i have been expressing some bottles here and there so she can have a comfortable feed and its such a difference. She feeds much more contently. She brings up her wind so easily with the bottle and is barely sicky.
> Tonight OH is bringing home a tub of formula to have on stand by as its really starting to stress me out to have milk spraying everywhere, all over her face, all over me, all over the sheets even when I have all the towels and muslins on stand by, its like a military operation. I figure happy mummy is a happy baby and vise versa, so whatever keeps us singing i am willing to do
> 
> ok, now my 'rant' is over, im off to catch up

Are you going to express breast feed then?? Sounds like you have a good supply. though expressing exclusively adds a lot more work. Sorry its been so hard on you two. :hugs:




QueenVic said:


> Fingers crossed Ysa !!
> 
> Logan HAPPY 29 WEEKS whooooop !!
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure about the excess fluid but I have my appointments with my GP and she has measured pickle 2 weeks ahead all along from FH.. tomorrows appointment is at the hospital so if they think he is big they will do a growth scan! Eeek... I'll be a bit worried if they say he's a whopper ! :wacko:
> So fingers crossed for both of us tomorrow !

Hope all is okay...FH can be off a bit, so try not to worry too much. Hope your appt goes well.

AFM..had my 6 week post partum yesterday...got on the minipill...all my stitches and everything have healed...don't go back until my annual in march. Not much to do today..have a friend stopping by to meet Josie then heading to the bank and CVS to pick up my BC and get some wrapping paper and pick up some photos I had ordered for some photo gifts...I tried doing some clay molds of Josie's hands and feet for some gifts and she wouldn't have it...I could do the feet, but the hands are impossible!!! Felt really bad about it too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe get a baby doll and fake it. No one will ever know. 
Just kidding. Maybe while she's sleeping?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just copying and pasting this from the November Mummies thread on Facebook *sigh* not having a good day, feel like a terrible mum, gah. I wish I had a good supply of milk like Andrea and Cass, where you can express loads of ounces or the milk spurts out - my boobs never even feel full, and the most I get is a couple of drips :(

_So I'm sitting here staring at a can of formula, deciding whether or not to give some to Eden. I've just had it with breast feeding - I've had problems with milk quality because of my anaemia, and she went from 10lb 7oz to 9lb 4oz on day 5, lost more by day 7, and is only just back up to 9lb 4oz now on day 14. We topped her up with 1oz of formula after each feed and she gained slightly, but then midwife told us to cut down on the top ups, and she only gained a measly 10 grams after 4 days. I'm just so sick of having no idea if she's getting enough food, if it's actually doing anything for her, of having her hungry again an hour after a feed, of her constantly latching on and off, falling asleep 5 minutes in to a feed no matter what I do... *sigh* I just want her to grow, and be content, and to know that she's getting a decent amount of milk at each feed, and to feel like a person again, not a milk cow. I know that's an awful thing to say, and I feel like a terrible mum, but I just get so frustrated at every feed, and so worried that I'm not feeding her enough, which she must be able to sense. I want to be enjoying my time with my beautiful little girl, and have us both be happy, rather than this, but I just don't know what to do for the best :'(_


----------



## QueenVic

Raych why are u being so hard on yourself - some people don't even give BF a go to start with ! It doesn't suit everyone, if it doesn't suit me and I can't express then I will be using formula, u can't feel bad about it there's nothing u can do it's out of your control. There is NO point battling on if it is making u depressed ! :flower:

I love the nicknames Macie Moo & Edie Pops... awww so cute, we still haven't decided on a name !!!

AFM just back from hospital and although the midwife measured FH at 36 today she got the consultant in and he wants to send me for a growth scan since GP has measured ahead all along and the head was literally off the scale at my 20wk scan... boohoo worried now..and they can't fit me in until Wednesday as they are manic ! Midwife said he doesn't _feel_ huge but thinks from looking at chart he'll be around 8lbs8+ not going to know for sure until Weds :nope:


----------



## truthbtold

Rach, dont feel so bad you have tried and thats more then most do, but to give yourself a piece of mind you may want to switch to formula just to make sure Eden is getting all the nutrients she needs. Formula feeding isnt as bad as most people make it out to sound, I think my sons are just as intelligent and healthy as other kids there age.


----------



## lilrojo

I must agree with Erika on this.. I didnt give bfing a go at all with my dd and she is healthy and growing 2 year old.. They put everything baby needs in formula so they dont lack anything.. and dont beat yourself up.. its not for everyone.. some moms cant bf and others its not for them.. 

You need to do what makes you and your baby happy.. and so far bfing does not sound to be that. You may have a way better bonding with her too.. I dont know I just dont want you to be sad, depressed, angry, or worried over such a little thing of bfing.. We all want you to be happy hun.. & relaxed..

So anywhoo thats all i have to say.. im not at all concerned on bfing or ffing.. whatever i decide at the hospital.. lol prob ffing.. :)

Vicki-hoping baby is not over 8lbs yet.. I think they can be quite off.. my old dr said my dd was prob 6-7lbs ans she was only 5lbs.. so they are not always right.. but if they are know you can do it.. many women give birth to bigger babies.. :)

AFM-not much going on.. dh is out at a class for work.. started some supper in the crock pot.. 4 year anniversary today.. will spend it hanging out with my dd and then when dh gets home hang out with him too.. 

Time is going so fast.. and things are going to be getting so busy.. with christmas and such coming.. This sunday is my nephews first christmas program at church so going to that.. then next week will be super busy with getting things ready for christmas, baking, wrapping.. friday night spending with my brother and his family, sat half day with dh's parents and second half with his grandparents.. and sun morn home, then my moms for the night.. Im just ready for it to be here so i can get it over with and enjoy and then rest.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Huge, huge :hugs: Raych-- I don't know if this is what you want to hear, but formula feeding is just fine. And it sounds like it's stressing you out to the point that the benefits of BFing are being far outweighed by the stress of it. Like Logan and Erika said, formula-fed babies can be just as healthy and intelligent. Don't feel like you're being a bad mum if you really feel like BFing isn't for you. 
I hope people aren't pressuring you one way or the other... it's your decision. :thumbup: 

Vicki-- good luck with your scan-- do you mean they think he's 8 lbs now or will be at birth? Either way, like Logan said, they can be way off on their predictions. They were off by almost a pound with Thomas. Don't worry about it, as long as he's healthy. :thumbup: 
No ideas on names yet at all? You can't keep calling him pickle, you know... :)


----------



## truthbtold

Happy Anniversary Logan!


----------



## sept10

Had scan today - fluid volume normal and all babies measurements are within normal....femur length and abdominal circum both bang on average...head circum slightly above average....well DH has got a big head....so glad everything is ok...mw said im probably measuring big cause of my height/abdominal length etc...everyones different. Got to have a little peak at baby...sticking their tongue out and rubbing their face - soo cute!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Thanks everyone. We gave her a 3oz bottle, she drank 2.5 oz and then went to sleep. I feel... I dunno. It's hard to explain. I feel a bit freaked out that I've made this potentially massive decision to stop breastfeeding, but at the same time I'm not constantly looking at the clock counting down to the next feed and dreading it. I feel a lot more relaxed all of a sudden like all the pressure has been taken off. I think I was just getting so neurotic with the whole thing, worrying about how many minutes she'd been on the breast, whether she was suckling the right way, worrying if she was satisfied at the end of a feed, feeling so downhearted when she was weighed and she'd lost weight or only gained a teeny tiny amount. I said to OH after she finished her bottle and went to sleep that for the first time I wasn't worried if she started crying, because I would at least know she'd definitely had enough to eat, and could concentrate on the other stuff like if she needed a nappy change or a cuddle or something, rather than feeling god awful because in my head her crying would make me doubt whether I'd been able to feed her enough AGAIN. So yeah... think I've made the right decision. We'll see how it goes. Dreading telling the midwife and breastfeeding team, but there we go, at the end of the day she's my baby and I'll decide how to feed her. Thanks so much for all your support ladies, I know I've been a bit of a pathetic whiny mess today :S xxxxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Good Choice Rach! Me and Logan will join you in the ff group lol.

Glad everything turned out okay Sarah


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's great that she drank 2.5 oz and went to sleep. And you can be content knowing she's fed and happy. 
It sounds like you've made a decision that makes you happy, and actually one that makes Eden happy, too. And you are the two who matter. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

truthbtold said:


> Good Choice Rach! Me and Logan will join you in the ff group lol.

Me too! Me too! :yipee:


----------



## truthbtold

[email protected]


----------



## lilrojo

:)

So happy for you Rachel.. you seem at peace now and thats what matters most.. you can now enjoy being a mommy and feeding you baby girl.. its not for eveyone.. and it is your baby and no one has the right to judge you for you choices.. :) Everyone does things their own way.. :) So happy you sounded so happy and relieved..

FFing is most likely what i will be doing again.. I know how to do it and it it doesnt scare the heck out of me.. :)

Thanks Erika..


----------



## QueenVic

Sounds like the best decision Raych :thumbup:

Sorry ladies I meant she thought he would be over 8lbs8 at birth, if he was that now I would be FREAKING OUT !! :xmas1:
She said *if* he is v.big then we would talk through options and I would have to do the fasting glucose test but my blood test at 28wks was fine.. suppose that was nearly 8wks ago now.. :shrug:

Sarah glad everything went well at growth scan, hope the same for me :baby:

What's the deal with cran no baby boy yet ?


----------



## truthbtold

Last I checked she was 4cm


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki, you think it's likely that your gtt was fine but you've since developed gd?? That seems odd to me... but 8lbs 8oz at birth isn't bad... didn't you say you've measured a little ahead all along? Idk why they're worried about it. I bet everything is fine. 

Sarah-- glad all went well with your scan. :thumbup: Any narrowing down on the girls names?


----------



## QueenVic

Thats what it sounded like to me Jen.. she said it was fine at 28weeks but they might check it again with the fasting test next week :shrug:
You must be able to develop it at any stage of pregnancy?
Hopefully I'll be fine and pickle is a normal size, fingers crossed! Don't like the wait though.. next Weds seems agesssss away !

Going to check Crans journal see if any more news ! :baby:


----------



## DrGomps

Sun_Flower said:


> Just copying and pasting this from the November Mummies thread on Facebook *sigh* not having a good day, feel like a terrible mum, gah. I wish I had a good supply of milk like Andrea and Cass, where you can express loads of ounces or the milk spurts out - my boobs never even feel full, and the most I get is a couple of drips :(
> 
> _So I'm sitting here staring at a can of formula, deciding whether or not to give some to Eden. I've just had it with breast feeding - I've had problems with milk quality because of my anaemia, and she went from 10lb 7oz to 9lb 4oz on day 5, lost more by day 7, and is only just back up to 9lb 4oz now on day 14. We topped her up with 1oz of formula after each feed and she gained slightly, but then midwife told us to cut down on the top ups, and she only gained a measly 10 grams after 4 days. I'm just so sick of having no idea if she's getting enough food, if it's actually doing anything for her, of having her hungry again an hour after a feed, of her constantly latching on and off, falling asleep 5 minutes in to a feed no matter what I do... *sigh* I just want her to grow, and be content, and to know that she's getting a decent amount of milk at each feed, and to feel like a person again, not a milk cow. I know that's an awful thing to say, and I feel like a terrible mum, but I just get so frustrated at every feed, and so worried that I'm not feeding her enough, which she must be able to sense. I want to be enjoying my time with my beautiful little girl, and have us both be happy, rather than this, but I just don't know what to do for the best :'(_

I am so sorry you are having a rough go of it. Don't be hard on yourself, like the others said. Do what is best for you and Eden. :hugs: 



QueenVic said:


> Raych why are u being so hard on yourself - some people don't even give BF a go to start with ! It doesn't suit everyone, if it doesn't suit me and I can't express then I will be using formula, u can't feel bad about it there's nothing u can do it's out of your control. There is NO point battling on if it is making u depressed ! :flower:
> 
> I love the nicknames Macie Moo & Edie Pops... awww so cute, we still haven't decided on a name !!!
> 
> AFM just back from hospital and although the midwife measured FH at 36 today she got the consultant in and he wants to send me for a growth scan since GP has measured ahead all along and the head was literally off the scale at my 20wk scan... boohoo worried now..and they can't fit me in until Wednesday as they are manic ! Midwife said he doesn't _feel_ huge but thinks from looking at chart he'll be around 8lbs8+ not going to know for sure until Weds :nope:

8 lbs 8 oz isn't bad for a birth weight and your FH is only off by 2 cm right?? And it can be highly inaccurate. Bet its nothing. 

Oh and I call Josephine "Bubbles" LOL. I think its because my niece kept saying bubbles and so I started calling her bubbles and its also goes with bubsand its cute. Steve hates it so much!! LOL. He says we didn't give her a long elegant name to be calling her dumb nicknamesbut I can't help myself!!




lilrojo said:


> I must agree with Erika on this.. I didnt give bfing a go at all with my dd and she is healthy and growing 2 year old.. They put everything baby needs in formula so they dont lack anything.. and dont beat yourself up.. its not for everyone.. some moms cant bf and others its not for them..
> 
> You need to do what makes you and your baby happy.. and so far bfing does not sound to be that. You may have a way better bonding with her too.. I dont know I just dont want you to be sad, depressed, angry, or worried over such a little thing of bfing.. We all want you to be happy hun.. & relaxed..
> 
> So anywhoo thats all i have to say.. im not at all concerned on bfing or ffing.. whatever i decide at the hospital.. lol prob ffing.. :)
> 
> Vicki-hoping baby is not over 8lbs yet.. I think they can be quite off.. my old dr said my dd was prob 6-7lbs ans she was only 5lbs.. so they are not always right.. but if they are know you can do it.. many women give birth to bigger babies.. :)
> 
> AFM-not much going on.. dh is out at a class for work.. started some supper in the crock pot.. 4 year anniversary today.. will spend it hanging out with my dd and then when dh gets home hang out with him too..
> 
> Time is going so fast.. and things are going to be getting so busy.. with christmas and such coming.. This sunday is my nephews first christmas program at church so going to that.. then next week will be super busy with getting things ready for christmas, baking, wrapping.. friday night spending with my brother and his family, sat half day with dh's parents and second half with his grandparents.. and sun morn home, then my moms for the night.. Im just ready for it to be here so i can get it over with and enjoy and then rest.

Sounds like you are super busy hun!! Happy anniversary!! :wedding: :cake: 
Hope you are managing some rest in there!! 



AmaryllisRed said:


> No ideas on names yet at all? You can't keep calling him pickle, you know... :)

:rofl: They might call child services if you name him that. 



Sun_Flower said:


> Thanks everyone. We gave her a 3oz bottle, she drank 2.5 oz and then went to sleep. I feel... I dunno. It's hard to explain. I feel a bit freaked out that I've made this potentially massive decision to stop breastfeeding, but at the same time I'm not constantly looking at the clock counting down to the next feed and dreading it. I feel a lot more relaxed all of a sudden like all the pressure has been taken off. I think I was just getting so neurotic with the whole thing, worrying about how many minutes she'd been on the breast, whether she was suckling the right way, worrying if she was satisfied at the end of a feed, feeling so downhearted when she was weighed and she'd lost weight or only gained a teeny tiny amount. I said to OH after she finished her bottle and went to sleep that for the first time I wasn't worried if she started crying, because I would at least know she'd definitely had enough to eat, and could concentrate on the other stuff like if she needed a nappy change or a cuddle or something, rather than feeling god awful because in my head her crying would make me doubt whether I'd been able to feed her enough AGAIN. So yeah... think I've made the right decision. We'll see how it goes. Dreading telling the midwife and breastfeeding team, but there we go, at the end of the day she's my baby and I'll decide how to feed her. Thanks so much for all your support ladies, I know I've been a bit of a pathetic whiny mess today :S xxxxxx

Yay!! Sounds like you found what works for you. She got the colustrum and a few solid weeks, be proud of what you did give her. And it sounds like you both are doing better on the formula. And who gives an eff what the bloody MW or breastfeeding team think. Its your baby, your life, your decision. Don't let anyone feel bad about it. Massive :hugs:


AFMjust ran a bunch of errandsgot a nice surprise on my paycheckI have already paid my health insurance for the year so the next two checks I get the full amount!! :dance: 

AlsoJosephine is sleeping a lotand not emptying me enough so am super engorged and pumping now so I can work out without pain when I bounceI know as soon as I start the DVD she will wakebut think I may have DH just give her a bottle of EBM if thats the case. Might as well take advantage of him being home. Alsoso sore from doing it 2 days agodid some major ab workout and am still sore but I have a lot to work on.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

"Steve hates it so much!! LOL. He says we didn't give her a long elegant name to be calling her dumb nicknames&#8230;but I can't help myself!!" 

Hehe that's _exactly_ why you gave her a long elegant name! :) I think it's inevitable. If we give our kids names that will suit them when they're adults, we have to give them cutesy nicknames when they're babies, right? 
I call Thomas "Buddy" a LOT. I call him Baby, too, but I'm trying to quit. I also call him Tom-Tom, Monkey, or just Monk. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Starting to worry about Helen... it's been awhile...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Go check Helen's journal... :)


----------



## QueenVic

So lovely, another Baaaaaaaaby and the first boy :baby:
She did a good job !!

WHO'S NEXT ????? eek.....

Jen we have a list of names we both like but we don't have the same favourites, arghhhh and 2 that I really liked Steve doesn't, boohoo.... I probably will call him pickle anyway as I'm so used to it, I always call him pickle bum when I'm on my own :xmas13:


----------



## Sun_Flower

My friend started calling her little boy squishy when he was born, and that was the way everyone ended up referring to him for the first year of his life - we're only now starting to call him by his real name, as he started responding when people said squish/ squishy, tee hee. 

Had a good night - Eden woke up every 4 hours, fed well, spent some nice time alert but content snuggling with me, AND slept in her Moses basket no problem. Feeling relaxed and happy today, lets hope it lasts :)

I've used the pump twice in 24 hours just to relieve some pressure in my boobs, and I mix anything I express in with her formula, so she's not going straight on to bottles (and hey, I've expressed it I might as well use it). I've noticed her wet nappies are a lot heavier since she's been on formula... at least I know her kidneys are working well!

Spending the day curled up inside away from the cold and wet - it's raining/ sleeting/ snowing outside and looks very miserable. The rest of the country has proper snow which I bet looks very Christmassy (especially if you're not going out in it) but we've just got crappy rain and grey skies. Oh well, never mind! Anyone got any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm, who's next... 
I think Erika will be next, almost definitely. But _when_ is the big question... We've been averaging a baby every two weeks... So I'm thinking Erika will go round-about the 29th. :)

Erika, good luck with your appt today! 
And Ysa, you have bloodwork or an appt or something today, too, right? 
:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, so glad that Eden seems to be much more content already. 
 
We've had so much rain lately... It has snowed just flurries, nothing that sticks, very few times so far. It's got to be one of the rainiest Decembers on record so far... But it's been unseasonably warm, too... just got my gas bill and it's nice and low. So I'll take it. :thumbup: BUT I want snow for Christmas!! 

Hmmmm... this weekend... I'm paying my water bill and my phone bill... library on Saturday... church on Sunday... yeah, that's it. Sorry I don't have anything exciting planned. But I think we will all appreciate a nice relaxing weekend after next weekend comes. Wow. Can't believe it's basically Christmas in a week. :shock:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

man, everyone seems to be having some really crappy whether :( Here's a picture taken just outside my front door right now.. It's about 70 degrees out, sending better weather vibes your way ladies!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1127-1.jpg

Jen, yes, BW appt for progesterone at 2:45. won't have my results till Monday though :( Got REAL CH's this morning.. Although my temp didn't rise :( I did have a really rough nights sleep though :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, is that what color the sky is supposed to be? I've forgotten... :( 
Good luck w/ your bloodwork-- hopefully they'll be gentle. And yay for real crosshairs! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> "Steve hates it so much!! LOL. He says we didn't give her a long elegant name to be calling her dumb nicknamesbut I can't help myself!!"
> 
> Hehe that's _exactly_ why you gave her a long elegant name! :) I think it's inevitable. If we give our kids names that will suit them when they're adults, we have to give them cutesy nicknames when they're babies, right?
> I call Thomas "Buddy" a LOT. I call him Baby, too, but I'm trying to quit. I also call him Tom-Tom, Monkey, or just Monk. :)

Awe, Love your nicknames for Thomas!!



Sun_Flower said:


> My friend started calling her little boy squishy when he was born, and that was the way everyone ended up referring to him for the first year of his life - we're only now starting to call him by his real name, as he started responding when people said squish/ squishy, tee hee.
> 
> Had a good night - Eden woke up every 4 hours, fed well, spent some nice time alert but content snuggling with me, AND slept in her Moses basket no problem. Feeling relaxed and happy today, lets hope it lasts :)
> 
> I've used the pump twice in 24 hours just to relieve some pressure in my boobs, and I mix anything I express in with her formula, so she's not going straight on to bottles (and hey, I've expressed it I might as well use it). I've noticed her wet nappies are a lot heavier since she's been on formula... at least I know her kidneys are working well!
> 
> Spending the day curled up inside away from the cold and wet - it's raining/ sleeting/ snowing outside and looks very miserable. The rest of the country has proper snow which I bet looks very Christmassy (especially if you're not going out in it) but we've just got crappy rain and grey skies. Oh well, never mind! Anyone got any good plans for the weekend?

Definitely seems like the right decision. Glad its working out for you!!

Sorry the weather is gloomyI want snow tooits actually pretty sunny today. 



AmaryllisRed said:


> Rachel, so glad that Eden seems to be much more content already.
> 
> We've had so much rain lately... It has snowed just flurries, nothing that sticks, very few times so far. It's got to be one of the rainiest Decembers on record so far... But it's been unseasonably warm, too... just got my gas bill and it's nice and low. So I'll take it. :thumbup: BUT I want snow for Christmas!!
> 
> Hmmmm... this weekend... I'm paying my water bill and my phone bill... library on Saturday... church on Sunday... yeah, that's it. Sorry I don't have anything exciting planned. But I think we will all appreciate a nice relaxing weekend after next weekend comes. Wow. Can't believe it's basically Christmas in a week. :shock:

We haven't had snow since Octoberits been unseasonably warmwhich is nice because I can get out of the house, but at the same timeI want to feel like winter more



FloridaGirl21 said:


> man, everyone seems to be having some really crappy whether :( Here's a picture taken just outside my front door right now.. It's about 70 degrees out, sending better weather vibes your way ladies!
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1127-1.jpg
> 
> Jen, yes, BW appt for progesterone at 2:45. won't have my results till Monday though :( Got REAL CH's this morning.. Although my temp didn't rise :( I did have a really rough nights sleep though :shrug:

That looks gorgeous Ysatis. Hope your Blood test goes wellis this the cd21 test???

AFMDr prescribed me the wrong BCPgot the combination pill, which contains estrogen which is a no-no when Bfing. So pissed, I should've realized before I leftbut we clearly discussed that I would be taking the mini-pill (progesterone only). :grr: And now, she's out of town. So trying to get one of the other doctors to call in a prescription. Poor DHhe's never going to get sex again. LOL. I mean we can use condomsbut I am so sensitive down there that I am afraid the latex would hurt me (I have a mild latex allergy). 

Josephine was up pretty much every hour, so last night was rough. She projectile vomited before bed though, so I am pretty sure she needed the extra feeding to make up for all the milk that she lost. I actually fell asleep with her in bed with me a couple times (I breast fed in bed lying down). Not good, but the times I did, she would sleep longer. Now she is asleep on meand I need to pump as I leaked all over bed and on her during the nightbut was too exhausted to pump as I kept waking up to feed herthink my supply is more then she can take..which is good. Steve wants me to start donating my milkwhich I am not sure if I want to yetI have a good stock of frozen milk, but when she goes to day care or whatever, I want to have lots for her to have or if something happens down the line (like mastitis or something) and my supply diminishes, I want to make sure I have milk to spare. Is that selfish of me?? 

I am going to be working on my holiday cards today, so if any of you ladies want one, PM your addy. :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and so happy for Cran!! I know she didn't get the birth she wanted (who ever does though, really), she has a happy and healthy son!!


----------



## sspencer99

helloooo all 

big congrats to helen on her baby boy 

sarha glad to hear all is ok 

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Been posting inmy journal just because of time rly. I'm happy with everything about the birth tbh. Would have loved it if I could have used gas n air for the initial ctx but that's the only thing. Seriously it's amazing stuff. Was totally stoned after some long ctx. 

All good here. Just had first grandparent visits. Where has the day gone tho?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Stacey, well over the halfway mark now!! Woohoo!! 

Gomps, how do you do the quoting from several posts? 

I feel the same way about the weather-- I'm glad it's warmer, 'cause we can get out and not freeze or worry about getting snowed in or sloppy roads, but it's December and I want it to FEEL like it! Nine days 'til Christmas and it feels like fall. :(

It worries me a little, too, because I've heard it's going to be a rough winter, and obviously it's not here yet... So I'm thinking when it hits, it's going to hit hard. What if we get like 20 in. of snow when I'm in the hospital? Once we're home, I don't really care, 'cause we won't be going out anyway, but still. No blizzard 'til baby comes home. :thumbup: 

Andrea, how long is the frozen milk good for? I wouldn't want to donate it either... you never know what might happen down the line... 

I have done SO little today... washed dishes, though. So nice to get them done before they were overflowing out of the sink like they usually are. Energy is starting to come back a little. I'm not sure why I am so sleepy all morning and then feel better in the afternoon and evening. Any ideas?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Cran, thanks for stopping by. James is gorgeous. 
I have to say, I'm more than a little bit jealous of all of you having your babies!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all just been woken up by having my insides kicked in lol 
Cran I must say he's a looker and soo cute in that little hat 

So what's the plans for the weekend I Plan to rest have a party tonite it an annul thing at my aunties house and tomorrow I've got dinner at my godfathers thats about it really 
Went shopping yesterday brought way too much but I just want to spoil my little girl rotten 

Jen nearly on the ten week marker you will all have had ur babies by the time Ava pops out 
Xxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

21 week scan and bump :)
 



Attached Files:







21 week bump.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 10









21 weeks scan.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sspencer99

have updated my blog 
you can tell im bored avoiding the house work and prezzie wrapping xx


----------



## sspencer99

FloridaGirl21 said:


> man, everyone seems to be having some really crappy whether :( Here's a picture taken just outside my front door right now.. It's about 70 degrees out, sending better weather vibes your way ladies!
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1127-1.jpg
> 
> Jen, yes, BW appt for progesterone at 2:45. won't have my results till Monday though :( Got REAL CH's this morning.. Although my temp didn't rise :( I did have a really rough nights sleep though :shrug:


wish i was there london is soooo cold xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, you'll have to keep sharing those pics with us for when it's like 5 degrees with eight inches of snow on the ground! The rest of us all live where it gets cold and snows, right? 

Stacey-- good luck staying awake at your party tonight! I'm worried Christmas Eve will find me sleeping in a chair at both parties... or more likely sleeping at one and not even making it to the second!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning everyone :) Well I managed to sleep from 2.30am till 9am this morning, so that's 6 and a half hours of unbroken sleep - bliss! OH did really well feeding her, and she went straight back to sleep in her moses basket afterwards :). We had our first formula-fed poop today, there was LOTS of it, and it was mustardy yellow which I think is the colour it's supposed to be. It was pretty soft, almost liquidy, but I think that's more to do with the breastmilk she's still getting (it'll mostly be foremilk which makes poop liquidy) every so often. Still, I'd rather it be like that than have her constipated. She's currently sitting in her bouncy chair going cross-eyed at the mirror.... even when she's all cross-eyed she's still the most beautiful thing in the world :)

We're off to my grandparents this afternoon for dinner, first time we'll have been out of the house for an extended period of time, but it'll be ok. They've got a moses basket at their house so she can sleep in that when she's tired or when we eat, and no doubt she'll be held for a lot of the time! Hope everyone's having a good weekend :)


----------



## truthbtold

Morning Ladies.

Congrats Helen ...James is adorable. 

Stacey looks like you have a little thumb sucker thats so cute. 

Ysa fingers crossed for good bloodwork results.

Andrea that sucks about the bc your poor dh. And if I remember correctly the first few minutes of dtd after having stitches did hurt a little. So dont be alarmed it will stop after the first time or two. Lol. 

Vicki its our turn let the race begin lol.

Afm the doctors appoinment went ok. I had my gbs performed so I hope that comes back negative. The cerclage comes out next friday im kinda nervous. The doctor said if my cervix dialates to 4cm then im staying if not im going home to wait it out. I wont get my hopes too high.


----------



## cranberry987

It generally rains here so the worst of both worlds. Although it's blue sky out the window now.


----------



## QueenVic

It's hailing here on and off all day, blah...

Stace cute bump and love the scan pic, we got a thumb sucking one aswell aren't they lovely :baby:

Erika good luck with your appointment.. I think u will pop before me ! I'm starting to get nervous....

Andrea u havent been put off dtd then ?? hehe 

Raych sounds like u had a lovely sleep and seem much happier & relaxed now :thumbup:

AFM have made mince pies, pizza dough, done housework and about to start decorating the nursery! All while steve is at a boys xmas lunch.. something is amiss !!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Congrats helen on your little boy.. he is just such a cutie.. sorry havent stopped by your journal much lately with christmas stuff.. will try to do so today.. i did check out the picture though of him.. :)

Ysa that pic looks amazing... yes please keep sharing pics like that for us in the cold.. we normally have like 4-6inches of snow by now.. and nothing.. had some light flurries last night but nothing that sticks..fxed on your results... :)

Ericka-hope your gbs comes back negative.. getting excited for you..

Stacey-your bump is so cute.. def showing now and what a cute pic.. 

Vicki-hope the decorating goes well.. i have a lot of the nursery done thankfully.. hope you can get it all done..:) and men are never around to help do the decorating.. lol

Jen-Have a good weekend.. I too dont think we will do much.. cant believe were about at the 10 week countdown..

Andrea-sorry to hear about your dr getting you the wrong bcp.. I think you need to do whatever you feel is nec. with the bf milk.. its afterall yours.. lol It does hurt some right away im sure you can imagine why but gets easier.. 

Tracey-hope your doing well..

Rachel-looks like you make the best decision for you and Eden.. happy to hear you sounding so upbeat.. Hope your outing goes well.. 

AFM-not much going on today.. do laundry and such.. may go get my haircut.. havent done it for a long time.. tomorrow is my nephews first christmas program at church so we plan to go to that in the morning.. then my mom may watch mckenna so i can finish wrapping we will see though.. and ob. next week is christmas week so busy with finishing up wrapping and baking.. 

Have a good weekend everyone..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sorry if the pix huge.. on my phone so cant shrink it. This is on the way to mt inlaws. Its beautuful out! Little warm at 78 though

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1129-1.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, girlies! 



Sun_Flower said:


> even when she's all cross-eyed she's still the most beautiful thing in the world :)

Hehe spoken like a true new mom! 

Erika, so you'll have the cerclage taken out at the hospital and they'll check you right away? How far along would you be then? Would bubs be okay if he's born then? 

Helen, you prob said in your journal, but are you home yet? 

Logan-- I know, ten weeks!! Freaks me out a little bit... actually I'm already under ten if you go by my probable section date... I realized that the other day and immediately tried to forget it! :)


----------



## Traskey

Hi everyone, hugs for all.

Just a quickie, Stacey love the bump pic and scan pic :wohoo:

Cran, congratulations girlie, i've posted all over your journal but i really am so pleased for you :hug:


----------



## truthbtold

Jen yes there removing my cerclage at the hospital with a spinal block. I will be 37 weeks 3 days so I think he would be fine but I doubt I will be 4cm so im probably gonna be heading home after a few hours of observation.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, good. I hope everything goes well from that point on and he stays in and bakes as long as he needs to... much as I'm excited for another STC baby! :)


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hey, Stacey, well over the halfway mark now!! Woohoo!!
> 
> Gomps, how do you do the quoting from several posts?
> 
> I feel the same way about the weather-- I'm glad it's warmer, 'cause we can get out and not freeze or worry about getting snowed in or sloppy roads, but it's December and I want it to FEEL like it! Nine days 'til Christmas and it feels like fall. :(
> 
> It worries me a little, too, because I've heard it's going to be a rough winter, and obviously it's not here yet... So I'm thinking when it hits, it's going to hit hard. What if we get like 20 in. of snow when I'm in the hospital? Once we're home, I don't really care, 'cause we won't be going out anyway, but still. No blizzard 'til baby comes home. :thumbup:
> 
> Andrea, how long is the frozen milk good for? I wouldn't want to donate it either... you never know what might happen down the line...
> 
> I have done SO little today... washed dishes, though. So nice to get them done before they were overflowing out of the sink like they usually are. Energy is starting to come back a little. I'm not sure why I am so sleepy all morning and then feel better in the afternoon and evening. Any ideas?

Jen, you just hit the multiquote button at the bottom to each post you want to reply to and then on the last one hit reply with quote...

Breast milk is good 6 months in the freezer. Definitely not donating it yet. 

Yay for more energy...I had none in the third tri...it was rough. 


cranberry987 said:


> Hi
> 
> Been posting inmy journal just because of time rly. I'm happy with everything about the birth tbh. Would have loved it if I could have used gas n air for the initial ctx but that's the only thing. Seriously it's amazing stuff. Was totally stoned after some long ctx.
> 
> All good here. Just had first grandparent visits. Where has the day gone tho?!

Can't believe you made it in here...would've loved to have had gas and air..wish they had it here... So glad you are happy with your birth...its hard not to be when you have a perfect little angel in your arms!!



sspencer99 said:


> 21 week scan and bump :)

Yay for shopping!! Love your bump and scan piccy!! Hello Ava!!



Sun_Flower said:


> Morning everyone :) Well I managed to sleep from 2.30am till 9am this morning, so that's 6 and a half hours of unbroken sleep - bliss! OH did really well feeding her, and she went straight back to sleep in her moses basket afterwards :). We had our first formula-fed poop today, there was LOTS of it, and it was mustardy yellow which I think is the colour it's supposed to be. It was pretty soft, almost liquidy, but I think that's more to do with the breastmilk she's still getting (it'll mostly be foremilk which makes poop liquidy) every so often. Still, I'd rather it be like that than have her constipated. She's currently sitting in her bouncy chair going cross-eyed at the mirror.... even when she's all cross-eyed she's still the most beautiful thing in the world :)
> 
> We're off to my grandparents this afternoon for dinner, first time we'll have been out of the house for an extended period of time, but it'll be ok. They've got a moses basket at their house so she can sleep in that when she's tired or when we eat, and no doubt she'll be held for a lot of the time! Hope everyone's having a good weekend :)

Whoa....6 hours!! jealous!! Josephine goes cross eyed too...I find it funny. :haha: and cute. 



truthbtold said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Congrats Helen ...James is adorable.
> 
> Stacey looks like you have a little thumb sucker thats so cute.
> 
> Ysa fingers crossed for good bloodwork results.
> 
> Andrea that sucks about the bc your poor dh. And if I remember correctly the first few minutes of dtd after having stitches did hurt a little. So dont be alarmed it will stop after the first time or two. Lol.
> 
> Vicki its our turn let the race begin lol.
> 
> Afm the doctors appoinment went ok. I had my gbs performed so I hope that comes back negative. The cerclage comes out next friday im kinda nervous. The doctor said if my cervix dialates to 4cm then im staying if not im going home to wait it out. I wont get my hopes too high.

I definitely think your next!! Eeks!! Are you ready??



QueenVic said:


> It's hailing here on and off all day, blah...
> 
> Stace cute bump and love the scan pic, we got a thumb sucking one aswell aren't they lovely :baby:
> 
> Erika good luck with your appointment.. I think u will pop before me ! I'm starting to get nervous....
> 
> Andrea u havent been put off dtd then ?? hehe
> 
> Raych sounds like u had a lovely sleep and seem much happier & relaxed now :thumbup:
> 
> AFM have made mince pies, pizza dough, done housework and about to start decorating the nursery! All while steve is at a boys xmas lunch.. something is amiss !!!

you sound like your nesting...I love mince pies!! nom nom!!



truthbtold said:


> Jen yes there removing my cerclage at the hospital with a spinal block. I will be 37 weeks 3 days so I think he would be fine but I doubt I will be 4cm so im probably gonna be heading home after a few hours of observation.

why do they need a spinal for that...sounds extreme...bet you pop soon!! 

AFM...tired...Hopefully Josephine will sleep more tonight...she seems to have reverted to not sleeping as much these last couple nights...but today I got my christmas cards in the mail and finished the foot impressions gifts I was making for family members so the clay is drying. Hopefully get all the wrapping done tomorrow. Oh and managed a workout and a shower and did some laundry. Such big achievements!! LOL!!


----------



## Isabel209

hey ladies, i am new to this forum... just got my bfp... anyone due in August 2012?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea-- Thank you thank you thank you thank you!! I kept hitting multi-quote and wondering why nothing was happening!! :blush: 

Glad you had no energy in 3rd tri, either. I feel like I shouldn't be so tired all the time... 

30 weeks today! Woohoo!! Unbelieveable...


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea since the cerclage has been in since week 11 it could have scar tissues over it or just be embedded in the skin so to make it as pain less as possible they give you a spinal block. But im ready as im gonna get lol.


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy 30 weeks* Jen, wow you're not far behind ! :baby:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 30 weeks Jen.

Happy 36 weeks Vic....just one more week until full term.


----------



## Traskey

truthbtold said:


> Happy 30 weeks Jen.
> 
> Happy 36 weeks Vic....just one more week until full term.

:wohoo: Happy 30 weeks and 36 weeks to Jen and Vicki :happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

Hi Isabel congrats on ur bfp 
I'm due in April xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 36 weeks, Vicki!! Wow, it's going fast!! 

Can't believe Christmas is ONE WEEK FROM TODAY!!!! :happydance: 
(I can be happy and not stressed about it now that I'm done shopping... as long as everything gets delivered on time!)


----------



## lilrojo

Hi isabel welcome to our group.. :) Congrats on your bfp.. Feb due date for me.. :) But we love to add new ppl to our list.. :) How are you feeling so far..

Jen Happy 30 weeks.. Vicki happy 36 weeks.. 

a few more days and i will be 30 wahoo.. :)

have not been on here much this weekend.. yesterday went with dh for him to shop some for me then came home and my sister and her family came over to see our tree and lights and stuff.. and they stayed late.. then this morning we went to my nephew's first sunday school christmas program and dropped off mckenna after at my moms so i could wrap her presents.. been busy all weekend.. happy tomorrow is monday..

This week i need to finish baking and wrapping.. and rest.. :)

Hope you all had a nice weekend


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wow happy X number of weeks everyone, we're going to have a whole host of STC babies before we know it! 

Ysa, Tracey, how are things going with you both?

AFM I went to a carol service at the local church and left Eden home with Elliot - it was only for an hour but my god I felt like my arm had been cut off!! It was a lovely service though :) and Ell was fine looking after her which I knew he would be, lol.


----------



## sept10

Morning all, 

Rach - glad you've made a decision and all is going well - there is so much pressur eon the breastfeeding here I know exactly how you feel. Im not trying to worry about it too much but i have bought bottles and planning on getting a pump so i'm prepared if bfing doesnt work for us. I think you do whats best for you and your baby - thats all you can do!!

Stacey - Lovely bump and photo!!!! 

Jen - we've narrowed girls names down to our top two - either Hannah or Ciara (think you guys might spell that keira). But we still havent ruled out Molly, chloe or Rosalynn. But now DH is gone a bit shaky on Dara as the boys name so weve added in Noah and are considering others...oh dear..poor child wont have a name at this rate!!

Cant believe how far along so many of us are now...scary!!

vick - good luck with the growth scan - from what the sonographer said to me most of the ones she does turn out to be completely normal - the measurement the MWs do is pretty crude to be fair!! Also my friend gave birth a couple of weeks ago - they told her she was going to have a big baby and not to bother with any new born nappoes or clothes - he was born at 6lbs5oz - so just goes to show they dont really know!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, love the bump!

hope everyone is doing well.. :D

I'm on hold right now w/ my DR's office trying to figure out my test results. Had a huge temp rise this morning & I'm pretty sure it wasn't a 'fluke' temp.. But now I'm confused cause it was such a big rise... :shrug: will update once I know what my levels were.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

levels were 5.4 at 3dpo... the nurse gave me the # & said she'd have my DR call me back when she was free to discuss


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm... what does that mean?


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls. thank you so much for the warm welcome. i am 5 weeks today and if all is ok, i am due in end of august. today i spoke with my doctor and said that my progesterone level is low. it is 40 and suppose to be over 60. has anyone experienced this as i am very worried that i will lose the baby. i already had a miscarriage when i was 8 weeks (lost it in sept 2011). i am taking progesterone supplements but dont know if its enough. 

i need help :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hmmmm... what does that mean?

Jen, I'm not sure :shrug: IDK if I would have done the BW at 7dpo, how much higher my levels would have been :shrug: last cycle at 7DPO progesterone was 6.5 :shrug: IDK it's all foreign to me.. hoping to get some answers today from my DR when she calls back.



Isabel209 said:


> hello girls. thank you so much for the warm welcome. i am 5 weeks today and if all is ok, i am due in end of august. today i spoke with my doctor and said that my progesterone level is low. it is 40 and suppose to be over 60. has anyone experienced this as i am very worried that i will lose the baby. i already had a miscarriage when i was 8 weeks (lost it in sept 2011). i am taking progesterone supplements but dont know if its enough.
> 
> i need help :(

Isabel, welcome :hi: Logan (lilrojo) took progesterone supplements, and honestly, I'm not too sure how it all works.. I mean, I'm having progesterone issues, but am still TTC. If you are on supplements, I'd think that your doing everything you can though :shrug:

sorry, I'm not much help. I hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

thanks florida girl. progesterone supplments are suppost to raise up my pregesterone levels but its so strange that i am not feeling anything at all- i just dont feel pregnant. i always had low progesterone and i got pregnant with low progesterone twice! i just hope it sticks because we want this baby soooo much that i am getting really frustrated right now

but thanks once again for your comfort


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Don't worry about not feeling pregnant. I think it's fine at 5 weeks not to feel any different at all. I'm 30 weeks and I still don't feel pregnant half the time! :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I didn't feel pregnant for AGES, apart from being tired so don't worry about it too much *hugs* :)


----------



## DrGomps

Isabel209 said:


> hey ladies, i am new to this forum... just got my bfp... anyone due in August 2012?

Congrats hun and welcome. :flower:



truthbtold said:


> Andrea since the cerclage has been in since week 11 it could have scar tissues over it or just be embedded in the skin so to make it as pain less as possible they give you a spinal block. But im ready as im gonna get lol.

Oh my, that does sound painful. I can't believe you are full term tomorrow!!! :shock:



AmaryllisRed said:


> Happy 36 weeks, Vicki!! Wow, it's going fast!!
> 
> Can't believe Christmas is ONE WEEK FROM TODAY!!!! :happydance:
> (I can be happy and not stressed about it now that I'm done shopping... as long as everything gets delivered on time!)

I got most of my shopping donejust need to get stocking stuffersany ideas??

Happy 30 weeks Jen!! ANd 36 Vicki!! 



Sun_Flower said:


> Wow happy X number of weeks everyone, we're going to have a whole host of STC babies before we know it!
> 
> Ysa, Tracey, how are things going with you both?
> 
> AFM I went to a carol service at the local church and left Eden home with Elliot - it was only for an hour but my god I felt like my arm had been cut off!! It was a lovely service though :) and Ell was fine looking after her which I knew he would be, lol.

Glad Eliot is so good with her..it does feel weird to be without her, huh?



sept10 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Rach - glad you've made a decision and all is going well - there is so much pressur eon the breastfeeding here I know exactly how you feel. Im not trying to worry about it too much but i have bought bottles and planning on getting a pump so i'm prepared if bfing doesnt work for us. I think you do whats best for you and your baby - thats all you can do!!
> 
> Stacey - Lovely bump and photo!!!!
> 
> Jen - we've narrowed girls names down to our top two - either Hannah or Ciara (think you guys might spell that keira). But we still havent ruled out Molly, chloe or Rosalynn. But now DH is gone a bit shaky on Dara as the boys name so weve added in Noah and are considering others...oh dear..poor child wont have a name at this rate!!
> 
> Cant believe how far along so many of us are now...scary!!
> 
> vick - good luck with the growth scan - from what the sonographer said to me most of the ones she does turn out to be completely normal - the measurement the MWs do is pretty crude to be fair!! Also my friend gave birth a couple of weeks ago - they told her she was going to have a big baby and not to bother with any new born nappoes or clothes - he was born at 6lbs5oz - so just goes to show they dont really know!!

Yeah, the growth scans can be really offthey predicted Josephine would be 9oz smaller then she was. 

I love Hannah! If we have another girl thats one of my top choicesthough DH already shot it down (are we crazy for talking about names again? :haha:)



FloridaGirl21 said:


> levels were 5.4 at 3dpo... the nurse gave me the # & said she'd have my DR call me back when she was free to discuss

EeksI am hoping you get some answers. 



Isabel209 said:


> hello girls. thank you so much for the warm welcome. i am 5 weeks today and if all is ok, i am due in end of august. today i spoke with my doctor and said that my progesterone level is low. it is 40 and suppose to be over 60. has anyone experienced this as i am very worried that i will lose the baby. i already had a miscarriage when i was 8 weeks (lost it in sept 2011). i am taking progesterone supplements but dont know if its enough.
> 
> i need help :(

Awe, I can understand your concerndid you get HCG done as well??? Is your progesterone rising?? Sending you sticky :dust: Are you on the progesterone suppositories

Do you have any kids already?? 

Sorry I don't have any answersI know how scary early pregnancy can be. Are you scheduled for a scan soon? Unfortunately in the early days you have to ride it out to see if its a viable pregnancy. Sounds like you are doing everything you can.

Most people don't have lots of symptoms early on, so don't take that as a bad sign. 


AFMhad major weight loss this week.loss 11lbs??? Is that nuts or what??? I thought my scale was wrongso I weighed myself a couple timesI started doing 45 minute circuit training this week and upped my weights and started doing ab workobviously something is working and I will take it!! Am only 10 lbs from pre pregnancy weight!!


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Isabel-are you on prescribed progesterone.. i was on progesterone from the dr from the start of my bfp.. my levels were 34 when he tested them and told me that was fine but i didnt want to risk them falling off later on so we did the suppositories till 12 weeks.. and 5 weeks is really early to "feel" pregnant.. but happy 5 weeks.. i too had 2 losses right before this pregnancy.. one at 12 weeks and the second at 5. and i have a dd who is 2 from before them.. so keep hope it can and praying it has happened.. PAL is very hard and those that havent been there dont get it.. Also do you get an early us or anything.. beta's checked.. 

Ysa-fxed you get some answers..

Andrea-congrats on the weight loss.. you go momma.. hasnt taken you too long to get back.. :) Hope josie is well..

Rachel-yay for elliot taking eden for an hour.. its hard to be without,but nice as well your still a human.. :)

30 weeks on wednesday.. going so fast.. cant wait to meet my peanut.. not much happening today wrapping and doing my last load of laundry from the weekend.. cant believe christmas is only 6 days away..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Gomps, are you talking stocking stuffers for Josie? I'm thinking a rattle... pacis (if you use them)... some new socks... some little thing that lights up and plays Christmas music (she'll like it this year and the next few)... Oh, some plastic keys... 

For Thomas, I'm thinking stocking stuffers will be mostly food-- probably some of his favorite candy-- pretzel m&m's, kit-kats, reese's... probably some of those little white powdered donuts... this sounds so unhealthy. But of course he won't eat it all in one day! 
Then maybe a matchbox car, a pez dispenser, hopefully a snowglobe-- he loves them but I have to find one that isn't breakable. :) And probably some little thing that lights up and plays Christmas music. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea you could also get some teething toys.. for her to grab and munch on.. :) and like jen said rattle, hard to get a newborn a lot for stockings..


----------



## Isabel209

i did progesterone test on the day i discoverd i was pregnant. i didnt do hcg because doctor didnt tell me to do it yet. i am scheduled for my first scan on fri 24th dec, when i will be 5wks and 4days pregnant. i am only taking cyclogest progesterone suppositories but i am not sure if its enough. i wish i can do more but dont know what. my gynae said to me to relax and not to think about it. but how can i not think about it?? i dont have kids and i really want this baby. it has been toooo stressful for me..

i really need your prayers ladies.
thanks to all those who re supporting me and all others who think of me 
xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've got Eden a couple of rattles, a teething ring, some little musical instruments for when she's a bit older and some socks :)


----------



## lilrojo

I guess to me 40 sounds pretty good for your progesterone levels.. as i said my dr said mine were 34 and thats less than yours were but i too got myself on progesterone.. I know its hard but you need to stay positive and try not to stress.. if your not bleeding or have not had any reason to feel all isnt going okay try to believe it is.. 

Believe me i know its hard.. i know every lack of symptoms, every twinge, every speck of blood scares the hell out of you.. Just know there are others in the same boat and others that have been just as scared.. you prob wont feel 100% until your holding your baby in your arms.. that is how i feel.. I still check for blood when i go to the bathroom and im almost 30 weeks.. it gets easier but never simple..

Anyways you just need to have hope and know everything has been decided, your doing all you can.. just keep faith and hope for your bean to make it through.. Happy to hear your getting an early scan too.. I had one at 6 weeks and another at 9.. then no more till 20.. that was a wait.. but everytime dr found that hb i was relieved..


----------



## Isabel209

that's a very supportive message dear. thanks for understanding and taking the time to think about me.

it has been very hard for me TTC... it took me 14 months to get my first pregnancy but then miscarried it at 8 weeks. i used to have an ultrasound every week and heard the heart beat but then something went wrong (baby wasnt eating) and miscarried it. i cried alllotttt and hated myself for it...

now after 3 months i discovered that i am pregnant again but i feel so much different. when i had my first BFP in August, i had very tender breast and at 5 weeks they were already big!!! but in this pregnancy, i feel absolutely nothing!!

my doctor believes that progesterone has to go up to 60 and more for me to have a viable pregnancy. but i have heard a lot of stories of other ladies with low progesterone and still got a healthy baby.

you did a really good thing when you went on progesterone. i am taking cyclogest but do you know if there is anything stronger than this? some people take injections and other kind of medicine to raise up progesterone but my gynae is very sceptic about some medicine so she tries not to prescribe any.

i will test again my blood next week. maybe progesterone will get higher. please pray for me....i really need prayers. all my friends have babies and are already thinking for their 2nd one!! and i cant even start yet..

i really wish you luck for you delivery. Be blessed and you 'll be in my thoughts and prayers 
xxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My DR said that my progesterone level was in the normal range, but on the low side. She recommended starting suppositories, but they are $90 for a 30 day supply.. IDK what to do.. Don't wanna waste the $$ if I'm not pregnant this cycle.. :( I'm so confused.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Isabel, :hugs: I've had 2 losses & know how paranoid you can get during pregnancy. I hope everything turns out well for you :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Awww Ysa, thats a hard choice if you dont have the money at your disposal.


----------



## sept10

Isobel - i two can definately say i didnt feel pregnant at all for ages!! positive thoughts xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Normally I would, but we had to fix DH's car this past weekend. It stopped running & had to get a whole new part.. I think I'm going to do it & just be a little tight on funds till I get paid again. I just don't want it to be for nothing.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope it turns out to be your BFP!


----------



## sspencer99

hey all just droping in 

isobel i hope all is well logan is a success story with her levels and i hope that you will follow 

yasa i know what you mean its pricy for what it is u have to pay out all this money to have a baby its soo sad 
i have big positives for you this month hun i really do i think your just going to have to go with ur gut feeling 

andrea yay for all that weight loss you go glen coco xxx

rachel good for you going out without bubs bet she got lotts of kisses when you got back 

tracey hows it all going hun xxxx

wow vik only 4 weeks to go woooooooooooooo im soo excited ohh and erika too double yippeeee

jen logan 10 week countdown soon or now my memoray is awall 

as from thurs only 18 more weeks for me 

xxxxxxxx have a nice eve all xxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I decided to go ahead and do it.. I called around and found the prescription for $70 at Walmart & my mom told me that she had a Florida RX discount card & I was listed on it. So it'll be a little less than $70 w/ the discount.. I just called my DR to have her call in the rx..

ETA: the prescription ended up only being $34 with the discount card and it's ready. guess I'll be starting it tonight!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, that's great, Ysa!! 
I was just gonna say, if it works out to about $3 a day, and you were planning to test in maybe 7-10 days, maybe they'd let you just buy 10 days worth or something. 
But glad you were able to get it. 
I hope this is your bfp, too!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thats a good sign Ysa, hope it all works out to a BFP!


----------



## lilrojo

Isabel209 said:


> that's a very supportive message dear. thanks for understanding and taking the time to think about me.
> 
> it has been very hard for me TTC... it took me 14 months to get my first pregnancy but then miscarried it at 8 weeks. i used to have an ultrasound every week and heard the heart beat but then something went wrong (baby wasnt eating) and miscarried it. i cried alllotttt and hated myself for it...
> 
> now after 3 months i discovered that i am pregnant again but i feel so much different. when i had my first BFP in August, i had very tender breast and at 5 weeks they were already big!!! but in this pregnancy, i feel absolutely nothing!!
> 
> my doctor believes that progesterone has to go up to 60 and more for me to have a viable pregnancy. but i have heard a lot of stories of other ladies with low progesterone and still got a healthy baby.
> 
> you did a really good thing when you went on progesterone. i am taking cyclogest but do you know if there is anything stronger than this? some people take injections and other kind of medicine to raise up progesterone but my gynae is very sceptic about some medicine so she tries not to prescribe any.
> 
> i will test again my blood next week. maybe progesterone will get higher. please pray for me....i really need prayers. all my friends have babies and are already thinking for their 2nd one!! and i cant even start yet..
> 
> i really wish you luck for you delivery. Be blessed and you 'll be in my thoughts and prayers
> xxxx

Your welcome.. and I do get what you mean about feeling different.. with my first mc my chest hurt so bad and i was bleeding the whole time but baby was there with a hb, I knew something wasnt right but they kept reassuring me it happens.. then i miscarried and 6 months later was pregnant again but like before bled the whole time and mc'ed at 5 weeks.. found a new dr and he prescribed me progesterone suppositories and now im about 30 weeks..

Every pregnancy is different and maybe not feeling anything is a good thing for you.. I was never told it needed to be 60.. that seems awfully high.. seeing as to how my dr is a fertility dr and he wasnt worried about my levels at 34.. I was more worried than him and he knew it and has done all he could to make me less worried.. 

I hope your upcoming scan can give you a sense of peace.. at least for awhile.. its very hard after losses but gets easier when the movements start.. 

and thank you so much for what you said to me.. It has been a long hard journery getting here.. with many many tears and why me's along the way but i am blessed to be here and cant wait to have this baby in my arms with no worries except baby ones.. 

Praying for you to get great results on everything, hcg and progesterone.. and your scan shows a perfect little baby and hb.. If you need anything just PM me.. im always here for anyone that needs me on here.. :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Good luck hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Thank you sooo much... You 're being very caring and warm to me and i really need people like you at the moment. This morning i got up really upset, crying and always with the feeling that i am going to lose the baby...

i am taking progesterone but feel that they are not working.. what a bad feeling!!! i really can't cheer up. i cant go to work, i cant socialize, i can't make nice meals... all i want i sleep and sleep...

i will keep you posted dear. i am trying to go out now and do some shopping, maybe i feel better and forget about this baby thing. its so upsetting and depressing. thanks once again.

sending you big hug to you and your little one to be xoxoxox


----------



## QueenVic

Positive vibes Isobel :hugs:

Ysa will be thinking of u until u test !! :thumbup:

I can't believe it's Christmas week, ahhhhhhh :xmas8:

I felt so uncomfy last night like dull period type pains and tummy cramps for an hour or two, very strange.. steve kept saying maybe BH but I wouldn't know what they feel like as haven't had any before! 
Got the growth scan tomorrow.. glad it seems to have come around quickly, I'm not very patient !

Well off to do some jobs around the house, then a swim and meet a friend for a catch up - have a good day ladies :xmas12:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Vicki, GL on the growth scan today :)

Isobel, sticky :dust: and positive vibes coming your way hun :hugs:

i started the suppositories last night, it's called Prometrium, has anyone heard of it? I've not been feeling well, my nose is constantly stuffy since Saturday I wanna say & it's aggravating me! Especially cause I've got to spend 15 minutes trying to clear it out before bed to make sure that I can sleep with my mouth close so I can temp.. I'm figuring now that starting these suppositories, any symptoms I have will be down to the progesterone.. But yesterday, I did notice that my bbs were extremely sore & full feeling. I'm going to be testing Friday, at 10DPO, instead of the 28th at 14DPO, if my temps look good.


----------



## DrGomps

Isabel209 said:


> Thank you sooo much... You 're being very caring and warm to me and i really need people like you at the moment. This morning i got up really upset, crying and always with the feeling that i am going to lose the baby...
> 
> i am taking progesterone but feel that they are not working.. what a bad feeling!!! i really can't cheer up. i cant go to work, i cant socialize, i can't make nice meals... all i want i sleep and sleep...
> 
> i will keep you posted dear. i am trying to go out now and do some shopping, maybe i feel better and forget about this baby thing. its so upsetting and depressing. thanks once again.
> 
> sending you big hug to you and your little one to be xoxoxox

definitely try and keep your mind occupied ( I know its easier said then done). I also want to add that at 5w6d I had a scan with my DD and it didn't show a heartbeat yet, I thin k 5w4d might be to early...so if you don't see one, don't panic. The week I had to wait in between scans was the longest of my life...but at 6w6d there was a little heartbeat. 

You are doing all you can on the progesterone front...and your numbers don't seem to be that far off from what Logans (lilrojo) were and look at her know here at 30 weeks. 

I know its hard when others around you are having babies, but you will soon have a LO in your arms, I just know it. 


FloridaGirl21 said:


> Vicki, GL on the growth scan today :)
> 
> Isobel, sticky :dust: and positive vibes coming your way hun :hugs:
> 
> i started the suppositories last night, it's called Prometrium, has anyone heard of it? I've not been feeling well, my nose is constantly stuffy since Saturday I wanna say & it's aggravating me! Especially cause I've got to spend 15 minutes trying to clear it out before bed to make sure that I can sleep with my mouth close so I can temp.. I'm figuring now that starting these suppositories, any symptoms I have will be down to the progesterone.. But yesterday, I did notice that my bbs were extremely sore & full feeling. I'm going to be testing Friday, at 10DPO, instead of the 28th at 14DPO, if my temps look good.

ooh...fx'ed crossed!!!getting excited for you...

AFM...going into the city for SUSHI,....boy how I have missed it...wonder how it will make my milk taste...


----------



## Isabel209

Hi dear,

thanks for the message. i have heard of Prometrium suppositories on this site but never tried them. i am on Cyclogest. i take 800mg everyday. i was never adviced to take these suppositories before pregnancy. but i believe that better sustain progesterone before pregnancy so as to help conception. my progesterone never went up than 35 and i have a feeling that i got pregnant with similar result (didnt test my progesterone before i got pregnant). now i am taking Cyclogest to help it go up as it is only 40 right now. doctor wants it to go up more than 60 :(

Good luck for you testing. a lot of baby dust to you XXXX


----------



## lilrojo

Isabel209 said:


> Thank you sooo much... You 're being very caring and warm to me and i really need people like you at the moment. This morning i got up really upset, crying and always with the feeling that i am going to lose the baby...
> 
> i am taking progesterone but feel that they are not working.. what a bad feeling!!! i really can't cheer up. i cant go to work, i cant socialize, i can't make nice meals... all i want i sleep and sleep...
> 
> i will keep you posted dear. i am trying to go out now and do some shopping, maybe i feel better and forget about this baby thing. its so upsetting and depressing. thanks once again.
> 
> sending you big hug to you and your little one to be xoxoxox

You need to tell yourself and know for yourself your doing all that you can for this baby.. stay positive even at the toughest times.. I think that was a big change for me.. I had two losses and wondered why and what was happening.. when i got preg this time i was shaking like a leaf calling the drs the nurse could tell i was worried.. but once i did what i knew i could for this baby i relaxed and believed.. (I know it sounds dumb) but thats all you can do is believe all is going to work out.. dont worry unless you have too as it doesnt do you or that sweet baby any good.. :hugs:



QueenVic said:


> Positive vibes Isobel :hugs:
> 
> Ysa will be thinking of u until u test !! :thumbup:
> 
> I can't believe it's Christmas week, ahhhhhhh :xmas8:
> 
> I felt so uncomfy last night like dull period type pains and tummy cramps for an hour or two, very strange.. steve kept saying maybe BH but I wouldn't know what they feel like as haven't had any before!
> Got the growth scan tomorrow.. glad it seems to have come around quickly, I'm not very patient !
> 
> Well off to do some jobs around the house, then a swim and meet a friend for a catch up - have a good day ladies :xmas12:

Hoping the scan goes well for you vicki.. have fun out and about and swimming sound fabulous right now.. and it prob was bhs.. as you will know when your in labor.. i promise.. :) and i know only 5 days to christmas.. :wacko:



FloridaGirl21 said:


> Vicki, GL on the growth scan today :)
> 
> Isobel, sticky :dust: and positive vibes coming your way hun :hugs:
> 
> i started the suppositories last night, it's called Prometrium, has anyone heard of it? I've not been feeling well, my nose is constantly stuffy since Saturday I wanna say & it's aggravating me! Especially cause I've got to spend 15 minutes trying to clear it out before bed to make sure that I can sleep with my mouth close so I can temp.. I'm figuring now that starting these suppositories, any symptoms I have will be down to the progesterone.. But yesterday, I did notice that my bbs were extremely sore & full feeling. I'm going to be testing Friday, at 10DPO, instead of the 28th at 14DPO, if my temps look good.

I dont know what i was on.. never paid attention to it.. maybe google it.. lol mine was an oil based that stayed in the fridge..and prog for some does make symptoms more intense.. keeping my fxed for you Ysa.. it is your turn..:hugs:



DrGomps said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much... You 're being very caring and warm to me and i really need people like you at the moment. This morning i got up really upset, crying and always with the feeling that i am going to lose the baby...
> 
> i am taking progesterone but feel that they are not working.. what a bad feeling!!! i really can't cheer up. i cant go to work, i cant socialize, i can't make nice meals... all i want i sleep and sleep...
> 
> i will keep you posted dear. i am trying to go out now and do some shopping, maybe i feel better and forget about this baby thing. its so upsetting and depressing. thanks once again.
> 
> sending you big hug to you and your little one to be xoxoxox
> 
> definitely try and keep your mind occupied ( I know its easier said then done). I also want to add that at 5w6d I had a scan with my DD and it didn't show a heartbeat yet, I thin k 5w4d might be to early...so if you don't see one, don't panic. The week I had to wait in between scans was the longest of my life...but at 6w6d there was a little heartbeat.
> 
> You are doing all you can on the progesterone front...and your numbers don't seem to be that far off from what Logans (lilrojo) were and look at her know here at 30 weeks.
> 
> I know its hard when others around you are having babies, but you will soon have a LO in your arms, I just know it.
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> Vicki, GL on the growth scan today :)
> 
> Isobel, sticky :dust: and positive vibes coming your way hun :hugs:
> 
> i started the suppositories last night, it's called Prometrium, has anyone heard of it? I've not been feeling well, my nose is constantly stuffy since Saturday I wanna say & it's aggravating me! Especially cause I've got to spend 15 minutes trying to clear it out before bed to make sure that I can sleep with my mouth close so I can temp.. I'm figuring now that starting these suppositories, any symptoms I have will be down to the progesterone.. But yesterday, I did notice that my bbs were extremely sore & full feeling. I'm going to be testing Friday, at 10DPO, instead of the 28th at 14DPO, if my temps look good.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh...fx'ed crossed!!!getting excited for you...
> 
> AFM...going into the city for SUSHI,....boy how I have missed it...wonder how it will make my milk taste...Click to expand...

Hope you have fun out eating all the fun things you had to give up and i cant wait to have a nice drink.. :) but its all worth it for our little ones.. Hope all the christmas stuff is getting done.. are you attempting to bake then.. :)



Isabel209 said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> thanks for the message. i have heard of Prometrium suppositories on this site but never tried them. i am on Cyclogest. i take 800mg everyday. i was never adviced to take these suppositories before pregnancy. but i believe that better sustain progesterone before pregnancy so as to help conception. my progesterone never went up than 35 and i have a feeling that i got pregnant with similar result (didnt test my progesterone before i got pregnant). now i am taking Cyclogest to help it go up as it is only 40 right now. doctor wants it to go up more than 60 :(
> 
> Good luck for you testing. a lot of baby dust to you XXXX

I honestly wouldnt worry so much about what your prog levels are.. they continue to rise until you hit 12 weeks on there own and since your on suppositories your doing what you can.. if thats the problem with not sustaining your pregnancies then your doing all you can.. WHen the dr told me mine and said they were fine but if i wanted to i could go on progesterone i ob. agreed i wasnt chancing this baby.. and im wondering why they think 60 is where your levels need to be, sounds like they are scaring you more than necessary.. Remember stay positive.. keep the faith this baby is meant to be.:hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

thanks again for the support. i really need this!! i have just seen light brown spotting on my underwear. it feels like my period is coming. i lost hope - low progesterone, no symptoms at all, now brown spots ... all these are signals of a miscarriage :( i really cant take it anymore. i cant stay calm and relax with all this happening to me. i want this baby sooo much, and its fading away...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Could be breakthrough bleeding. I had it twice early on, once around when AF was due and then again when I was I think like 9 weeks (and it would've been time for AF to come around again). And the second time, it was actually fairly heavy. But everything was fine. 
Lots and lots of women have some spotting during pregnancy and nothing is wrong. But if it worries you, of course call your dr. 
I will echo what Gomps said-- I went for a scan at 5+4 and there was a gestational sac but no baby. And I went back in two weeks and everything was fine-- and we saw a baby with a heartbeat. 
Personally for that reason, I'm against early scans. :)

Vicki-- hope everything is good. Good luck at your scan tomorrow... a swim does sound nice... enjoy! 
So excited that Christmas is so close!!! 

AFM-- had an appt with the lung dr today and he is pleased with how I'm doing, so that's good. I go back in Feb, when I'm 37 weeks. Eek!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had brown spotting at 5 weeks and bright red bleeding at 7 weeks, and I'm now holding my beautiful baby girl. Early pregnancy is scary but don't lose hope xxx


----------



## Isabel209

thank you girls... i am feeling a bit of light cramping.. just like af is coming.. i am praying so much that this baby sticks... i am trying to contact my doctor but she is away :((


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks girls will let u know when I get back from scan, it's not until late afternoon tomorrow, fx'd :thumbup:

Ladies! How much RLT and EPO should I be taking, going to start this weekend, I have 500mg and 1000mg EPO and RLT I got the actual tea instead of the tablets... - can I take the EPO orally or do u have to 'insert' ?? 

Thank yoooou

Isabel I hope all is ok, keep us updated, thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I took 1000mg of EPO a day orally, and I was 4cm dilated when I got to the hospital and 10cm dilated before very long at all so maybe it worked?


----------



## Isabel209

i just dont know whats happening to my body... its like a foreigner to me.. cant wait till i speak to my doctor on friday. pleassse pray for me ladies... only praying can help xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, Vicki's getting serious... talking about the epo and the rlt... :) It's gone so fast, hasn't it? 

It's all so crazy to me... in another month, we'll have two or three new babies!! 
You know I cry every single time I see one of your babies... They are so precious and I am so blessed to have gone through it all with you, month by month... 
Sorry. I'm all sappy and stuff. :cry: 
I'll stop now.


----------



## lilrojo

Isabel209 said:


> i just dont know whats happening to my body... its like a foreigner to me.. cant wait till i speak to my doctor on friday. pleassse pray for me ladies... only praying can help xxx

I would say if your thinking your miscarrying or bleeding more than light spotting that hasnt gone away to go the the hospital.. although at 5 weeks there isnt a lot that can be done.. they would probably do your hcg levels.. and retest them in a couple days.. to see that they are going up..

Also I too had bleeding early on.. dr checked it out and it was just my cervix.. also a thought it could be from the progesteron suppositories.. they can irritate the cervix when u insert them.. I wouldnt count yourself out yet.. which it seems you are..

And you need to relax.. having no hope isnt good.. you need to stay strong and hopeful for yourself as well as your baby. After my first loss when i got pregnant again i knew for sure i would miscarry i was so afraid of it and had no hope and thats exactly what happened.. this time i knew things would be different.. i was going to be happy while i was pregnant.. and look what a positive attitude can do.


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen I cant wait.. 2 months and it will be us.. :) we will have lots of new babies.. 

Vicki
Erika
Sarah
you-Jen
and me


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And _*hopefully*_ two more BFPs!!!! It's time for Ysa and Tracey!!


----------



## lilrojo

I second that.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Dude... these boards are a busy place lately... I don't think I've been able to get caught up all day!


----------



## Sun_Flower

So Eden will NOT sleep in her moses basket at night... she slept in it fine for the first couple of weeks but now refuses, the only place she sleeps is her bouncy chair... but she cant sleep in it overnight can she? or is it ok? Shes in it now asleep because OH had her and she wouldnt go down in her moses basket so he put her in her chair but now I cant sleep because I dont know if its safe for her to be in her chair overnight...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's probably fine if her head isn't off to one side? 
I don't know... Thomas slept in his car seat a lot for the first few weeks. It's probably not ideal, but you know, in the early days, you do what works. :)
I would let her stay there as long as she's comfy and if it worries you, call someone in the morning and ask. 
But my professional mommy opinion is, it's probably fine. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Raych is that the bright lights one? I was going to ask u about that as we don't have the box anymore!
Wondered how long they can be in them for and can u use them straight from birth.. 

AFM - been for a swim (pool closed for 2 weeks now boohoo..) just going to do some bits around the house to keep busy until scan... p.s I feel like a big fat beached whale these last few days..like I have put on more than necessary excess fat, blah... I had such good intentions so didn't expect this to happen.. I'm doing some form of exercise 5 or 6 days a week and having healthy meals but obviously also been having too many 'treats' !!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah Vic, bright starts. Its all comfy and soft and secure and she loves it but don't know how long she should be in it for :S xxx


----------



## sept10

Rach - i wouldnt advise letting Eden sleep in a bouncy chair unless it goes totally flat. Maybe if shes not happy in her moses basket you need to move her to her cot. My friends baby only lasted 10 weeks in the moses basket but was much littler then your Eden.


----------



## Sun_Flower

The bouncy chair reclines fully back, that's how she sleeps in it. We don't have a cot for her yet because we couldn't afford one and thought she'd be ok in her moses basket for longer... I think the problem is that in the bouncy chair she's all contained and snug, whereas she's got more space in the moses basket and I don't think she likes it, something which would surely be more of a problem in a cot as there's even MORE room? I've tried swaddling her in a blanket but she just wriggles out of it :( We've managed to get her sleeping in her Moses basket twice today, dunno what'll happen tonight. Maybe we just have to persevere with it? xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I *think* I've got the start of a bfp.. This was taken after holding my pee for 3 hours, but I had drunk a ton of water.. Kind of just decided last minute to test and now I'm freaking out.. Ganna hold it for another 4 hours w/ no liquids. It's super faint, but there is definitely something there IRL.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1161.jpg


----------



## Isabel209

that would be great news dear. hope its is a BFP!!!!!!!! hugs and kisses for you.... try again in the morning. it should come darker 
xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Fingers crossed Ysa - try it with FMU and see what happens - what a great end to the year that would be! xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Girls :flower:

Just back from scan, I know they can be out with weight estimates but well they are measuring him bang on 'average' at 6lbs4oz and 46th%... :thumbup:

Head 81st%
Abs 57th%
and little Legs !! 5th%

Head still slightly larger than I would like to push out :xmas1: but he must get the shorter legs from Steve or my Dad as it's not from me !!!

She did say his right kidney was fine but left kidney was enlarged - apparently this is very common? I'm not going to google it as I have a midwife appointment tmrw to go over the scan results & check I'm happy..

YSA - I can't wait to see the next test u do ahhhhh just before xmas aswell, I really hope this is it :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Vicki happy to hear the scan went well.. and you will be fine at delivery.. i wouldnt worry too much.. you muster the strength to get that head out.. :) Then almost instantly relief.. lol hope you have a good rest of your day.. and your not a beached whale even if you feel it.. the end is hard.. but almost over.. :)

Ysa-fxed for you cant wait for the next test.. :)

AFM resting today as the rest of week will be busy with baking and parties.. today is my only day off.. lol thought i would share my latest bump pic too from today 30 weeks.. :happydance: 10 to go.. hoping 9 though as i went early last time..
 



Attached Files:







1221111215.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DrGomps

ysa, I think I see the outline of a line if I put it in iphoto and adjust the contrast...fx'ed!!!

Isabel, all you can do is wait it out, I had some spotting too in earl pregnancy, its pretty common, but I know that the first trimester is a really scary time. :hugs:

Logan, fab bump...it looks lower to me...or maybe I am crazy. 

steve just made a costco run, so will use the ingredients for some fun baking/cookies...latkes anyone?


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and Rachel, I wanted to add that my bouncer doesn't go all the way flat and my pediatrician said its safe for her to sleep in but that I should try and get her to sleep in her bassinet. So I use a shirt I was wearing to give her my scent and a boppy pillow at her feet to prevent her from flailing them around and make her feel more snug and she sleeps there at night for the most part. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Andrea i do think it is a bit lower.. I feel movements a lot more down low now and I can breathe a bit easier.. not up in the ribs anymore when i sit.. so not sure.. but i kinda agree lol..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I tested again :dohh: waited three hours, didn't drink & I can see this line a lot better IRL, and I'm 110% sure it's pink. It's still really hard to catch it on camera, but I'm not seeing things!!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1187.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1189.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1193.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1192.jpg



https://www.converthub.com/invert-c...fbf9882325d7d1325746650/imag1187-inverted.jpg

I'm frustrated cause I can't get a good pic on my phone, but IRL you just take one look & you can see it.. testing in the morning!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I can DEFINITELY see that one!!


----------



## Traskey

I can see it on the second pic! Good luck Ysa!!!!!!!

Just remember the progesterone keeps your temps high so don't rely on the thermometer right now.

Vicki, so pleased your scan went well :dance:

Logan, love your new scan pic :)

Hi to Stacey, Andrea, Sarah, Cass, who did I forget? I am totally brain dead.


----------



## Sun_Flower

me *waves*


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa i too can see it clearly.. test again tomorrow and i bet you will have a nice line.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Looking Good Ysa!

Happy 30 weeks Logan!


----------



## Traskey

Sun_Flower said:


> me *waves*

OM gosh :blush: I really am shattered! So sorry :hug:


----------



## Traskey

Happy 30 weeks Logan :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## QueenVic

I can see it Ysa !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Logan happy 30 weeks !!! :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

Ysa that's rly exciting, so pleased for you :)

Sorry been mia, Been struggling with feeding so not had any time for much. Think we've cracked it now!


----------



## DrGomps

Ysa...I said it in your journal, but I think this is the start of your BFP!!! :dance: 

Vicki...forgot to say...:dohh: but glad the scan went well and you don't have a porker on your hands...Josephines head was in the 96th percentile on a scan and then it went down to 86th at birth...still rough...but I managed it (with a 2nd degree tear)...do some perineal massage though!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh. my. gosh. Ysa!! 

I couldn't see it on the first pic you posted, but on the second test, I saw it right away.
You're only what, like 8 dpo? 
I'm freaking out here!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes Jen, only 8DPO!!


----------



## sept10

Ysa that looks like a BFP to me....cant wait to see it go darker over the next couple of days!!!!!!!! FXd!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

OK if you're only 8dpo I really REALLY have high hopes for you! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

praying there's not multiples in there!! If my test tomorrow is darker, I think I'm going to go for BW on Friday


----------



## truthbtold

Clomid twins lol


----------



## QueenVic

DrGomps said:


> Vicki...forgot to say...:dohh: but glad the scan went well and you don't have a porker on your hands...Josephines head was in the 96th percentile on a scan and then it went down to 86th at birth...still rough...but I managed it (with a 2nd degree tear)...do some perineal massage though!!

Andrea thats what I'm worried about, tearing inside out and blood loss.. :nope: will crack on with the perineal though thats all I can do really :shrug:
What were Josies other measurements like? Were they totally in proportion?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

promise not to test anymore tonight :blush: I just can't believe it. so here is my 3rd and final test for today! :wacko: Hopefully the line has darkened up some tomorrow

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1197.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196-1.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, wouldn't twins be so cool? 
I am just soooo excited for you... 
And aren't you glad you started with the prometrium (or whatever it's called) in spite of what that dr said?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I am very glad.. I called her today to tell her that I may have a positive test & that I had gone ahead & started the Prometrium anyways 2 days ago. they said to continue on the Prometrium. If this test gets darker I'm going in Tuesday to test HCG & Progesterone. She was reluctant to test my Progesterone, but I told her that if my levels aren't where they should be, I want a higher dosage, so she said okay. I'm in shock though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Are you going to switch dr's then? Surely there's got to be a good OB around... You deserve a good one for those twins! :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh jeez.. I'll accept whatever God gives me, but the thought of twins is intimidating


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:)
Yeah, but like the one poster said on your journal, she got a bfp at 8 dpo and it was only a single. 
Ooh, but twins would be fun! :haha: 
So Jesse doesn't know anything yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Nope. Id like to give him a digi!


----------



## lilrojo

I would just test with a digi if you have one.. if your getting lines like that at 8 then i bet a digi would be positive tomorrow.. :) So excited for you Ysa.. what a great end to the year.. 

I tested at 10 with a digi cuz it was all i had and got a nice PREGNANT looking at me..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think ill wait till 10dpo. My ic's are 25miu and they arent picking up anything yet.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I wouldn't touch the digi for a few more days... I'd be too afraid it would be too sensitive and would say "not pregnant" even though I was and then I would get discouraged for no reason. 
But that's just me. 
You remember how cautious I used to be about poas. :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And with that, I'm making my BnB exit for the night. 
This place is all abuzz and every time I check my control panel there's like three new updates! Goodnight, ladies!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, thats exactly why im not testing yet w the digi... 

gnite!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Dont put any stock in what the ic's say - i tested with ics on 10 and 12dpo and got nothing, then got faint positives on 2 ic's at 14dpo, did a frer and bam got a nice solid line. I've got everything crossed for you hon xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

The FRER looks pretty much the same as yesterday, but I got a line on an IC!! :happydance: https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1205.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1206.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

YAY! That's pretty much what my line looked like on an IC at 14dpo!!! Twins baby, woo! xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:happydance: I'm sooo excited!! :wohoo:


----------



## truthbtold

I cant see those test from my work computer but congrats Ysa! I bet its the real deal. Congrats on Clomid Twins lol


----------



## Traskey

I posted in your journal, but I can absolutely see those lines :wohoo:

:dance: for a :xmas6: :bfp:

Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So what are you going to name them? :rofl: 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? 

Just saw where walmart did a voluntary recall of a lot of enfamil powder because a ten-day-old baby died of a bacterial infection-- though they don't yet know if the bacteria came from the formula or elsewhere. So scary. https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/21/walmart-pulls-formula_n_1164205.html?ncid=webmail1


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You guys crack me up every time you refer to me possibly having twins!

This is just stuff I was keeping track of up until now, some of these could also be down to the Progesterone suppositories too!

Ringing in right ear only, dull cramping at 7dpo as I was getting into bed, extremely tender/full breasts (they already feel heavier) :wacko:, itchy right nip, hot flashes (yesterday), bloaty feeling


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I had hot flashes and tender breasts-- progesterone. Probably the suppositories AND whatever increase you have had naturally from the pregnancy. :)
Hehe I just have to smile when I talk about your being pregnant. Makes me so happy. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Omg just skipped about 100 pages lol as I just saw yaaaa news I came on just to check on you yAsa as I had a feeling I'm all teary for you this is the best present I could ask for hehe I know you don't celebrate Xmas but yeehaw omfg omfg omfg 
I'm
Over excited hehe 

Love and :dust: 

Just made my frisking day xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You ladies :hugs: keep making me all teary eyed and sappy! :cry:

FRER w/ SMU at 9DPO: I pray this is darker tomorrow!!


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1211.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1213.jpg


----------



## sspencer99

Think I just peed myself with this excitement xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

9DPO FRER w/ SMU, I don't think my first wee of the day is good for these FRER's..


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1217.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

Ysatis, I am SO happy for you!! You really deserve these babies!! :haha:
Yay for Clomid!!

I am so happy you didn't listen to the Dr/NP and took the progesterone. ANd I am glad you demanded they check your Progesterone levels. Way to take the health of you and your babies in your own hands!! :thumbup: 

I really think this is it, these are your forever babies...haha:) I mean it has to be one strong embryo to make this much HCG at 9DPO...I just looked at my pee sticks...:haha: And I didn't get an IC as dark as yours until about 12 DPO and my Frers never actually got that dark...the ICs did, I think if you test with a digi at 10 DPO it will work (it did for me and I had much less HCG then you)...you can see my pee sticks here...https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ist-its-girl-shes-here.html?referrerid=120258

Vicki, Josephine wasn't very big length wise, but her head was 37 cm, 14.75 inches


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm seriously ganna pass out. This feels like a dream!!! Andrea convinced me to just 'try' it by looking at her pics in her journal... I'm FLOORED!!!!


https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1221.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I am soooo excited!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

PS Are you getting any work done today? :rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LMAO, uhhh, NO!! I've got like 5 piles of work calling my name too.. :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I guess it's one of the drawbacks of working at home... 'cause you wouldn't be able to constantly dip peesticks in a work bathroom. :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats ysa


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:rofl: nope, that would have been pretty hard to accomplish :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

I am totally not surprised the digi worked seeing how strong your tests are!! Glad you did it!! :dance: SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!

I just realized we have all almost been chatting for a year...(next month) how amazing would it be if all of the STC were either pregnant or parents at our one year anniversary as a TTC Group? 

Come on Tracey!! WHo is starting the down regulation today!! :dance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and Stacey-- happy 22 weeks!! Where has the time gone?


----------



## truthbtold

Sending you tons of stick vibes Ysa. 

I remember I texted my husband a picture of my digital and the dingbat asked me if it was a new or old photo smh.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:rofl: too funny Ericka


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahahaha 'cause of course you would send him an old bfp pic... Men. :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

No kidding Jen.. cant believe how fast its gone for us all.. now Ysa is preggo and imagine how fast hers will go for us.. lol.. crazy.. im just so happy for you.. and im happy you did the digi too.. I told you yesterday if would prob work if you did it today.. I did mine at 10dpo and got a pregnant cuz it was the only test i had left.. :)

You certainly deserve this...


----------



## lilrojo

Happy full term Erika.. cant believe how close you are.. are you ready.. :)

I showed my dh when he got home cuz it was right before he was done with work.. and i was on the phone to the clinic to start testing my hcg and progesterone right away..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, happy full-term, Erika!! Sorry I missed that... 
Hope everything goes well on Friday. :thumbup: 

Wow... by early September, Crumb will be six months old. Oh my gosh, and Thomas will be in kindergarten! 
And Ysa will be having a baby!! 
I can't believe how fast time goes.


----------



## Traskey

Happy full term Logan

Happy 22 weeks Stacey.

Mega congratulations Ysa, that's brilliant news :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Tracey not me full term.. Erika.. i wish though.. still have 7 weeks.. which will fly by.. i will take it early.. love ya.. :) How are you doing..


----------



## sept10

Congratulations Ysa :hugs:

:happydance: :thumbup:

We collected our travel system today - the nursery is now sooo full with all our baby stuff you can barely get in there!!! bit of nesting kicking in today...or just the getting ready for xmas but cleaned lots today - still more to do tomorrow morning then its CHRISTMAS!!! woohoo!! 

hope alls well with everyone xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay! Happy 35 weeks, Sarah. :dance:


----------



## Isabel209

Hello ladies, i have been to my gynae today and had a scan but could not see anything yet... i have another appointment like today week and gynae said that we are suppost to see the sac. 

in the meantime, my gp just rang me and said that my progesterone at 40 is very very good. in pregnancy it is suppost to be from 29 to 46. i cant understand why my gynae said that mines is low since it has to be over 60. Can someone understand this?

i still have no symptoms yet. ... i am begging for some..!!!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy Full Term Ericka and 35 Weeks Sarah!! 

Isabel, I am confused you did or didn't see a sac?? was this a vaginal scan? Sounds like your progesterone is good, I wouldn't expect to see much now either except a gestation sac.


----------



## QueenVic

Yaaaaaaaaay Ysa I knew it !! BEST christmas present ever !!! :hugs:

Stace HAPPY 22 WEEKS !! :flower:
Sarah HAPPY 35 WEEKS !! :flower:
Ericka HAPPY FULL TERM !! :flower:

AFM - had my follow up appointment after the scan yesterday and apparently I don't need to worry at all about short femurs, head circumference or the kidney issue, I am a total worrier but a midwife, doctor and consultant all said the same so if they're wrong there will be trouble !! :grr:

OH is saying I'm not allowed to be anxious anymore but u know what it's like !


----------



## FloridaGirl21

My FRERs are getting darker! This is from about 15 minutes ago!


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1226.jpg

I wanted to ask.. My right nip is peeling, like a snake peels. It's weird & kinda icky! Never had this before in my life, anyone know what it could be from? can't find anything on google.. I've been peeling the skin & putting lotion but it's not getting better :shrug:

ETA: just realized left nip is starting to peel to now :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Well have some baking done.. one more thing for today and then the pie tomorrow.. 

Ysa I would not have a clue.. maybe ask your dr when you go in.. have you called the dr's yet or no.. I remember i called asap.. cuz it was right after my mc with no af..

Wow 35 weeks already Sarah.. yay.. 2 more to term..

Isablel i dont get it either... did they see anything or not yet.. and you go back next week to recheck.. and i told you your progesterone was fine.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I'm going in Tuesday & Thursday next week to check beta & Progesterone. I want some of your sugar cookies! May have to go buy myself some now..! mmm, sounds so good :) I said it in your journal, I think they're my fave cookies!


----------



## lilrojo

I will def share some pics when all things are done.. lol gotta get up and finish up the wafer treats then i can take pics and more tom when my pie is done.. they do look good.. will be better when are frosted..

Yay for the drs.. so happy for you.. what do you have planned for the weekend then.. since you dont celebrate christmas.. just normal things..


----------



## sspencer99

YAsa too excited for ya 

Decided I'd take me swimming today it was soo nice gunna make it a regular thing 

Tracey good to hear from ya xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, just a normal weekend.. And I've got monday off.. Probably obsess over all things pregnancy related :wacko: And wish the time away till I can go get my blood checked.. uhh, so surreal. I really thought I was out yesterday with the huge temp drop.

Can't wait for pics of the cookies! think I'm going to go to Walmart and buy a pack of sugar cookies tonight! mmm


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa I have missed something why don't u celebrate Christmas ?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

because of my religious beliefs vickie, I'm one of Jehovah's Witnesses xx


----------



## sspencer99

there are sooo many religious beliefs on here :) 

yasa my grand parents are whitnesses ive been to the meetings read the watch towers (very intersting) been to house meetings and stuff when i was younger 
i even have my very own childrens bible the gold one with red writing :)

my husband is muslim and im roman catholic
i think andrea is jewish 

xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, we used to have smaller meetings in houses once a week, and stopped doing that a couple years back.. Just meetings twice a week at the Kingdom Hall. Too funny that your grandparents are witnesses too :)

We do have a very diverse group here :)


----------



## sspencer99

yes we are 

nite all

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations Ysa :D

I go away for half a day and LOOK how strong your tests are!!! I can't believe how strong they are for 9 dpo, mine weren't anywhere near that till 14dpo! Fingers crossed everything goes good with the doctors after the weekend, bet you can't wait to get it all confirmed and stuff. I totally agree - how good would it be if we end the year with EVERYONE having got pregnant in 2011? Good vibes for Tracey, it's GOT to be a good sign! xxx


(Oh and happy 3 weeks to Eden today :) )


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh my! where have these 3 weeks gone!


----------



## QueenVic

3 weeks wow... *HAPPY 3 WEEKS EDEN ! *:baby:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vic just looking at your tickers - can't believe it's only 24 days to go for you, that's gone so quickly!!! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, happy 3 weeks, little Eden!! 

Awwww, where's Cass in all the excitement?... I'm sure she's busy with the two littles, but I miss her... Unless she's been lurking, she doesn't even know about Ysa's bfp yet!! 
Hi, Cassie!! :hi: 

Ummmm... Idk what else I was gonna say... I have heartburn. And I'm tired... And I think maybe I'll wrap some presents tonight just to say I've accomplished _something_.


----------



## QueenVic

Raych! 24 days sounds scary... !!!

I just made up our new king bed and the co-sleep cot, am shattered now !!! New bedroom done now apart from a TV (finally!) just got to make the nursery furniture.. but will let OH do that !
 



Attached Files:







Co-sleep Cot ! Made by moi !.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Only *23* days now, Vic!! Cot and bed look nice and cozy... I never knew until recently that they made little attachable cots like that-- I always thought when people said they were "co-sleeping," that they meant the baby was right there in the bed with them. But the cot looks very nice and comfy. :)

I believe Erika's stitch comes out today, right? Good luck, hun! :hugs:


----------



## QueenVic

I know Jen, don't !! We had our labour ward tour the other day and it FREAKED ME OUT !! Birthing pool looks good though :thumbup:

Need to keep practising my hypno !!

Yeah I think the bedside cots are brilliant, bit expensive but so much easier for BF etc and he probably won't be in the nursery for a while anyway so should be worth it :baby:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vic do you mind me asking where you got the cot from and how much it was? Because something like that would be BRILLIANT for Eden... xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Oh wow only 23 more days for you vicki.. eekk.. everything is looking fab and coming together nicely.. :)

Good luck today erika.. hope all goes smoothly..

Hope your all well.. Its so windy here today... ugh gotta get my pie made sometime and get to town.. then its to my mom's tonight for a get together with my brother and his family.. we dont see them very often.. (they are expecting too.. due in april) should be fun..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka, if you get the stitch out today, you may go into labor right away, right? exciting!


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, love that cot! :thumup:

Eeks, Erika, hope it goes well, we could have another stc baby this week!!!

Tracey isn't having her ivf transfer until Jan, but lets hope for her bfp before our stc one year anniversary....


----------



## cranberry987

We have an arms reach cosleeper I got off eBay for£50 and it's great. Can reach out and shhh him and can see if he needs feeding etc.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 
I know I'm late but happy three weeks Eden 
Happy full turn having stitch out erika 
Sarah 24 day woooooo 
And these co sleep cots are amazing I've never heard of one before just great I'm going to look into it some more :) 

Dhs birthday tomorrow so taking him out tonite for a meal 
Feeling a bit sicky thou naughty me had seafood for lunch 

Have a greed nite all 

Xxx


----------



## truthbtold

The cerclage is out ladies. No dilation yet but im headed to the mall to walk him out. But first im eatting spicy mexican food im starvinv havent eaten since last night. The removal hurt pretty bad.


----------



## Traskey

I have no idea where my brain is lately, sorry Logan! 

I love the co-sleeper, looks a lovely idea.

Good luck Erika, if your stitch is coming out today. 

:hug: for everyone!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika-- :hugs: Hope you're feeling better now. Are you hoping he comes out soon? I don't want him to have any problems from not cooking long enough, but I am so anxious to meet your baby!!! :)


----------



## DrGomps

you walk that baby out ericka...


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks girls, as soon as I heard about them I wanted one!

Raych we got ours from babysecurity.co.uk but they also do them on the NCT shop website, they charged a fortune to ship to Jersey though!

I think ours came to at least 300 altogether - we had to order the waterproof and fitted sheets separate, I just checked baby security and they have cut the prices a little! :thumbup:

It's the Babybay Original!

Ericka - sorry it hurt but I am excited for when he will arrive ahhh ! Another baby ! :baby:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww sorry it hurt Ericka :S worth it though if you get to meet your bubs :) Can't wait for the next baby to be born!

I'm really tempted by one of those cots... no idea where we'd get the money from but it just looks so good and would be perfect for Eden seeing as she likes being in with us... would be the perfect compromise I think :)


----------



## truthbtold

Well Jen they say 37weeks is full term so I would say its okay for him to come out. Lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Come on baby!!! 
Did the walking or the spicy food get anything started? 

I was supposed to be making tacos tonight, but realized I forgot to buy cheese yesterday. :dohh: And it's too late to go out to the store and get it. 
I will have to run out and get cheese and make them tomorrow. 'Cause I know I won't be cooking again probably until Tuesday. And the meat would definitely be bad by then. :(


----------



## Isabel209

my father is Jehovah's witness as well. I really admire people who practice this religion. and hey, Congratulations!!! 

xoxoxo


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel there are other cosleeper beds which areless expensive, like ones that attach t the bed or the same height as the bed...

Vicki...what weight does that cot support up to?


----------



## Isabel209

QueenVic said:


> Thanks girls, as soon as I heard about them I wanted one!
> 
> Raych we got ours from babysecurity.co.uk but they also do them on the NCT shop website, they charged a fortune to ship to Jersey though!
> 
> I think ours came to at least 300 altogether - we had to order the waterproof and fitted sheets separate, I just checked baby security and they have cut the prices a little! :thumbup:
> 
> It's the Babybay Original!
> 
> Ericka - sorry it hurt but I am excited for when he will arrive ahhh ! Another baby ! :baby:

Good luck sweet. i am really excited for you. Good luck. you'll be in my thoughts :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm in a shopping mood...


----------



## truthbtold

Nothing yet but im still out and about the malls are ridiculous. Serves me right for being last minute with stuff


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, ours is a mess... even just to drive near there is a headache... and I am fairly close to the mall, so half the places I go, I have to drive by it.


----------



## DrGomps

I don't live near any malls, but I can imagine...the shops in NYC were INSANE!! But then again...I never know which of them are actual people shopping or tourists as we are always crawling with tons of them around the holidays. Josephine is such an angel....slept 6.5 hours...and is smiling so much....

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/photo.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff429/drgomps/384809_10100711935402573_3213899_58688646_1146772161_n.jpg

I literally lose my mind everytime she does...makes everything worth it. being a mommy really is the best gift I have ever received and am so thankful. Also so thankful for each of you special ladies and all the support you have given me throughout my TTC/pregnancy/birth and now parenting journey. Hope you all have a fabulous Christmas....not sure how much I can come on when the in laws are here (they are coming tomorrow for a week). But will definitely try...Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Josie is so precious :cloud9:


----------



## QueenVic

Andrea I'm not sure about weight but it says up to 9 months, and it does attach to the bed at mattress height :thumbup:

Just wanted to say *MERRY CHRISTMAS* as prob won't be on tomorrow :xmas16:
Hope everyone has a lovely day !!!

xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Josie is tooo cute her smile is gorgeous 

Like vick said everyone have a good Xmas 
I will prob pop on at some point xxx


----------



## babydustcass

Sorry girls I've been totally Mia! So busy and expect it'll be the same over Christmas so just wanted to get on and say merry Christmas!!!!! Looking forwards to macies first Christmas! hope everyone has a fab day!
Congratulations ysa! What a wonderful Xmas pressie hun xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies :) cooked tacos and fajitas for dinner, very yummy :D and just finished baking chocolate chip cupcakes. Just about to give my beautiful little girl a bath and put her in some Christmas pyjamas, then curl up and watch Polar Express together. I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas, I'll probably be on at some point in the next couple of days :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww. :cloud9: 
Thanks for stopping by, Cassie-- hope you have a happy Christmas! 
Rachel-- we had tacos, too. :)

Merry Christmas, everyone!!! :xmas12:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all hope you all had chrismas xxx


----------



## DrGomps

I am celebrating today...the in laws are here and brought more presents...Josie slept 6.5 hours again and is sleeping now whilst I pump (got 9 oz!!). Going to go back to sleep for a bit, then stuff the stockings and start the turkey...(though not sure how to stuff the stockings with my in laws sleeping in that room). MIL has backed off and did't try to have Josephine sleep with them.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all been like a ghost town in here xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, very quiet in here lately....

I started spotting some last night, it was like a peachy color. It eased off but I woke up this morning to more spotting.. This mornings spotting was a bit more reddish than peachy, although not bright red. I had AF type cramps this morning, but they eased off about an hour ago.

I took double the dose of progesterone last night praying that maybe my progesterone is still too low & that would help. But I'm really just clueless as to why this keeps happening.. :shrug:

I had my first beta draw & progesterone check this morning. going back thursday morning to get my beta checked again. So tired of loosing these babies & breaking DH's heart, I really hope it works out this time.


----------



## truthbtold

I hope everything turns out okay Ysa. Try not to worry.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, everything is probably fine. Remember, spotting is very common. Several of us had it. :hugs: Try not to worry and just wait until Thursday and see what your beta results are. It's probably fine. 

Erika, how's everything going? Any sign of baby yet? When do you go back to the dr? Happy 38 weeks!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks! I lost some mucas plug this morning but nothing other than that. I go to the doctor friday.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 4 weeks Ysa and happy 38 weeks Erika..

So exciting..

Ysa im guessing this is when af is due so maybe its just that breakthrough bleeding or your cervix being irritated.. i bled some too in the beg. and dr checked it all out and said all was fine was my cervix irritated and it could happen again... keeping everything crossed for you.. I know how scary first tri is esp after a loss.. stay strong and keep faith that this time will be okay.. even though its hard.. and dont take on your dh's emotions if for some reason things dont turn out okay.. its not your fault.. hugs

Hope you all had a great christmas.. and i cant believe how fast it all went.. and how busy it was.. I was so dead tired all day yesterday.. we took our tree down and found places for new toys.. lots and lots of work.. thankfully though today we can rest more.. :)

31 weeks tomorrow, goodness where is time going..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So, all of you who are expecting babies in the next several weeks-- did you feel weird after Christmas? I think I was expecting Christmas to be somehow a bigger deal than it was... and after it was over, I was still left with this huge sense of anticipation. And I think it's because I only thought I was waiting for Christmas but really I was waiting for my baby... so I'm still waiting... I still feel that anticipation... 
Does that make any sense? Or am I talking crazy? :)


----------



## truthbtold

Tomorrow is my oldest sons birthday. He turns 10 so im hoping labor holds off until the evening of the 29th or 30th.


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,

Can't believe it's over already and yes Jen I feel the same !! I'm like was that it... when usually I love xmas and it seems to last way longer :wacko:

Ysa I'm thinking of u and hope it's nothing to worry about :dust:

Happy 38 weeks Ericka & 31 weeks Jen !!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, it would be cool if they shared a birthday... although maybe not until they're adults. :)


----------



## lilrojo

I say your talking crazy.. lol

I feel like now i can focus all on baby.. getting the room finished and shopping a bit more.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Oooh...Plug loss Erika...exciting!! happy 38 weeks!!

Ysa, sending you all the sticky :dust:, can't wait to hear the BW results.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I also sort of feel this weird mix of relief and panic. I've been saying all along that I would focus on getting ready for the baby once Christmas was over... And now it's like, yay, that's done, we had a happy Christmas... but uh-oh, we have eight weeks... and I don't have any diapers!! :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Yes but 8 weeks is plenty of time to get diapers.. lol and whatever else you need.. now that your modern and doing online shopping.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha but for the record-- if diapers are listed as "new," they'd BETTER be in the original packaging!! 

We really need so much more than diapers still... I think some sort of rocker or sleeper or bouncer is the next thing... I'm working my way down from most expensive to least expensive, 'cause the more expensive stuff requires more planning and the cheap stuff will be easy to pick up here and there as THE END approaches. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Happy 38weeks erika 

YAsa I hope this beany sticks for ya Il be Praying for you xx 

Xmas was nice but as u said it just did not feel the same 
Xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, I just can't believe how far along you are already!! Is it going fast for you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

come to find out the DR called in the wrong dosage for the Progesterone prescription to the pharmacy.. I've been taking 100mg when I should have been taking 200mg all along.. :grr: They're fixing it now


----------



## sspencer99

Haha Jen I know it's mad and you n Logan not long at all 
It's going to come quick now we have my bday in feb then Easter then shell be here :) 

I have a shopping addiction and as much as I hate pink I've gone pink crazy 

Soo excited for u two thou cause we just don't know boy or girl 
Xxxx 

YAsa hope it's all ok and spotting has stopped xxx


----------



## DrGomps

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hahaha but for the record-- if diapers are listed as "new," they'd BETTER be in the original packaging!!

:rofl: Let us hope so!! I am not sure if they can be "gently used" 



sspencer99 said:


> I have a shopping addiction and as much as I hate pink I've gone pink crazy

IKWYM...I hate pink too...Josephine actually has alot of different colors and I made sure her nursery was not overly girly...but she does have alot of pink!! :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, I forgot your bday is in Feb... what day is it? Are Logan and I close to having babies on your bday? 

It's probably a good thing I don't know boy or girl... because if I did, _especially_ if it was a girl, I'd be going crazy, too!! 
Not too much longer for Sarah and we'll have our first Team Green surprise!! Woohoo!! 

I don't know if there is internet in my hospital or not... I hope so... Donna (my dad's gf) was just telling me that the insurance will allow me to stay three days after my c-section, and the first day doesn't count. So where last time I had my section on Friday night, stayed Sat, Sun, and went home Monday morning, I could've stayed another day. And they have a massage therapist. :) Still, I hope they have internet. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all Jen my bday is on the tenth of of so if we have an early baby maybe hehe 

I forgot sahrah was team green for some reason I thought she was having a boy lol 
Erika will be next yay can't wait 

Also loving all the Xmas baby pics on fb guys :) xxx
Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I got my first beta back, it was 371, I need a 742 or higher for my blood draw tomorrow! normal range for 14DPO is 3-426 (yesterday was 14DPO).. I know that first # doesn't mean much without the 2nd, but I can't believe it was that high. With my first MC, I was about 6wks and the highest my beta got to was about 1600.. I should be close to 1600 before my 5th week :dance:


----------



## sspencer99

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:omg yaaaaaaaaay :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies..

Hope your all doing well..

Anything new to report Erika.. :) cant wait for your baby..

Sarah-Vicki how are you two ladies doing..

Ysa-that is fabulous.. hope tomorrows numbers double.. :) so happy for you.. stick baby stick.. 

Cant believe 31 weeks today.. where has time gone.. Stacey my dh's bday is the 13th of feb.. :) I hope to go beyond that.. cant believe 6 weeks to term.. drs appt next week for 32 weeks.. then its every two weeks.. say what.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

ysa, such a good 1st #...:dance:

Josie is 8 weeks today....totally crazy...gone so fast. she is changing so fast. Giggling, smiling, babbling and starting to hold her head up!! :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, happy 31 weeks!

Andrea, can't believe how old Josie is already! :shock: time is flying


----------



## Isabel209

i am 6weeks and 2 days pregnant and had my second scan today and have seen an EMPTY UTERUS. my doctor told me not to keep my hopes up. took an hcg test this morning but no result yet. maybe it is too early to detect?

has anyone experienced this.... i need your help as i am really confused


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa thats a great result so far, FX'd for tomorrow !! :happydance:

Logan HAPPY 31 WEEKS !! I'm ok thanks we have been doing the nursery and finishing the house whilst OH is still off work, feels good to be getting things done!

Andrea HAPPY 8 WEEKS to Josie wow that has gone quick ! :baby:

Isabel sorry can't really help, would have thought they would see something at least by now but u never know.. Fingers crossed for your results!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, my post didn't go. :(

Ysa, that's great news!! Sounds like a sticky bean!! Can't wait for your stellar number tomorrow. :)

Sorry, Isabel-- I would think by 6 weeks you'd at least see a gestational sac... some women even see a heartbeat at that point. Do you have another scan scheduled or just waiting for hcg results?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, Isabel, there should be at least a sac. Is there anyway that you could have your dates wrong?


----------



## lilrojo

I agree you would def see something on a us at 6 weeks.. I had one done at 6+? (dont remember) and we saw baby and hb.. still praying for you.. hope your dates are wrong or something..

Yay Vicki-thats great to hear so nice to get things done.. cant believe how fast its going for you..:)

Happy 8 weeks Josie.. time sure is flying..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just a quick update, Progesterone came in at 23.7 :dance: I read online somewhere it's gotta be at least a 15 :thumbup: Not sure how accurate that is, but I'm happy with a 23 for now :D


----------



## sspencer99

Hi Isobel 
When I had a miscarriage I went for a scan when I should have been around six months and there was nothing there midwife said there should be at least the thinkening of the uterus which is darkened 

I just hope u have ur dates mixed Hun xx


----------



## sept10

Hope everyone had a great chrsitmas!!

Cant believe its all over....felt a bit low yesterday - actually been feeling a bit odd for a while like i keep thinking i should be more excited about the baby and getting upset with myself that i'm not. I know i still have this one essay hanging over me..plan to totally get it finished by the weekend so i can relaxe and just wait for baby - anybody else every got anxious that your not excited enough - does this sound totally crazy - i'm thinking its anxiety related to the birth. hoping everything is ok...just feel a bit separated from the whole thing....argh....need to get this essay finished!!!!


----------



## sept10

oh but Ysa - all sounding good...fxd for you!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Yay Ysa.. so happy for you.. my levels for progesterone were 34..and that was at 13dpo.. i believe.. would have to look back.. but 23 isnt bad..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm sure it'll go up more now that I'm on 200mg daily.. My doctor seemed pleased with that number too.. I'm so excited! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Ysa so happy for you, those numbers seem so positive, fingers crossed for you :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know nothing about progesterone... but if the dr's happy, and you're happy, I'm happy!! :happydance: 

Sarah-- I think with my first, I was more nervous and scared than excited. That essay you have left probably has something to do with it, too. 

At my last u/s, I was lying there and the dr was showing me all the parts and stuff and she kept going on and on like she never does... I felt like maybe she was going overboard because I appeared so unemotional about it. But I always try to be all blase about it since she always is... I mean, she does this how many times a day, you know? I did get teary-eyed at my other u/s... I don't know why I was so stoic at this last one... But then as soon as it was over and I went to the restroom, I started bawling! I had to pull myself together before I went to check out at the desk. :blush:


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

23 weeks today :) 

xxxx


----------



## Isabel209

thank you ladies. i have another scan today just to have a second opinion but my hopes are not up at all. my hcg tests are suppose to come out tomorrow... everything seemed empty. doctor said that i could have had a late implantation.. but chances are low. i will let you know how it goes xxx just praying it is not ectopic!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies - hope you're all doing good - Isabel I really do have my fingers crossed for you.

I spent all day yesterday tidying my house and I'll be carrying on today - trying to get sorted from Christmas. Managed to pretty much get the kitchen and living room done, just need to do the floors in both rooms, then I've got the bathroom, my bedroom and the baby's room to do. I just want to get to the point where I feel like my house isn't a complete mess, and I haven't really been at that point since Eden was born. Want to get all fresh and sorted for the New Year and for when I travel up North to see Elliot's family and my old work friends (I hate coming back to a messy house when I've been away).

Does anyone have any plans for New Year? Me and OH never really celebrate it, we just tend to curl up on the sofa and watch a movie and forget until it's midnight, lol.

Can't believe Eden is 4 weeks today :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 23 weeks, Stacey!!! :)
Good luck, Isabel. 
Happy 4 weeks, Eden!!! Wow, that went fast!! 

I have no plans for new years... FIL usually has a party, but if we go, we'll be going super early and leaving super early. 
Some of you know and the rest of you will find out-- when you have a LO, some occasions are worth breaking routine and staying out late, and some aren't. To me, new years isn't worth it. Especially with all the routine-less-ness that went on around Christmas. It's more important to me to get him to bed at a decent time than to stay, when I probably wouldn't end up being able to stay up until midnight anyway. I'm such a lightweight anymore. 
Haha actually I have been staying up late the last few nights, but that's because I just got a book from the library and it's really good... [nerd smiley]


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, I think the stress of the essay could definitely prevent you from getting excited...also its normal to be anxious about birth. It will be great though!! Soon I am sure you will be dying to get this baby out!!

My MIL is offering to watch Josie so Steve and I can go to a NYE party in the city...not sure if I want to go into the city on NYE as it is INSANE. Plus, this may sound weird but I don't like going anywhere without her. I wouldn't mind maybe going to the movies together or something....but not really in the partying spirit. Can't wait to have my house back..In laws starting to drive me crazy....will post a rant in my journal...

Isabel...sorry you are going through this...hopefully your dates are wrong, but you should definitely see a gestational sac, a yolk sac and possibly a fetal pole by 6 weeks. 

YSa..praying for good numbers for you. Think they will be though!! :D


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and happy 23 weeks stacy...already a week from Viability!! :dance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stace, happy 23 weeks!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Happy 23 Weeks Stace !!! :flower:

Happy 4 Weeks baby Eden :baby:

Nursery DONE ! whooooooop, just need to finishing washing all the bits and bobs will upload pics tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! Can't wait to see, Vic!! 

When's the last time we heard from Erika? Could she be having a baby?? 

AFM... dog just threw up. A LOT. Disgusting. Reason #429 why I didn't want a dog. Blech. :sick:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope your all well..

Vicki cant wait to see pics.. thats what my task will be soon.. after NYE.. the month of Jan.. :)

Stacey happy 23 weeks.. yay one week to v day.. how are you doing..

Sarah its very normal to feel anxious lol im anxious and this is my second go around lol.. and names picked out yet.. cant wait for you.. blue or pink.. :)

Isabel-hope all went okay today and your dates were just wrong.. fxed for you..

Erika hope your well and having a cute little baby boy :)

Rachel how are things going with eden.. cant believe how fast time is going.. 

Andrea hope your well.. I hate going places without McKenna still.. and she is 2.. :) Will be rough at the hospital without her.. havent spent a night apart since her birth.. 

AFM I had some sort of a stomach bug but happily it has left now.. dont know what was up if it was something I ate or what.. but had some bad bm's I know TMI and cramping and bh's.. and a bit of spotting last night.. so was a bit worried.. but kept hydrated and now seem to be better.. (hope i dont jinx myself)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, so glad you're feeling better. Hope it's totally gone. :thumbup: 
I've never spent a night without Thomas either... I can't think about it.


----------



## DrGomps

I can't imagine spending a night without Josephine...she is my life now.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Andrea, love the new avatar!!! 

I am so frustrated I want to cry. I unpacked my travel system and tried to put the car seat into the base, and it wiggles up and down like crazy. I don't remember this happening when DS was in an infant seat. 
I've looked for recalls, reviews, complaints, whatever, and nothing. And I found a video on the company's website that makes it look like maybe this seat just _does_ that. 
https://www.showuhow.com/Default.aspx?TabId=2571
At about the 2 minute mark, you see the mom put the seat in and then lift up on it and make sure it's secure, and it comes up!!! 
Am I just freaking out about nothing? Is this normal??


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* Logan hope you're feeling better, the last thing anyone needs is to be ill when pregnant, ESPECIALLY towards the end. 

Jen im on my phone atm (its 3am, up feeding Eden) but ill check out the video when I get up later xxx


----------



## Isabel209

uterus still empty :( doctor thinks it is ectopic. if i dont miscarry naturally, i have to do an operation and remove everything... anyone has done this operation?


----------



## sspencer99

Sorry to hear Isobel 
I've not had this before I'm sorry xx :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Sorry for your experience Isabel. 

Off to the doctor hope I dont come back lol.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

GL Ericka :dust:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hahaha Erika, you're too funny. Good luck!! Let us know if you come back, otherwise you know we'll be sitting here hypothesizing your birth story while you're gone... :haha:

Sorry, Isabel, I haven't been through that... I'm sure there are some ladies on here who have, though... have you looked in some of the other forums or tried searching?


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry to hear that Isabel, at least they caught it early. Ectopics can be very dangerous, my friend almost died and lost a tube because hers went undiagnosed. I know they can also give you a medicine to get everything out. :hugs:

GL Erika!! So exciting!!


----------



## Isabel209

DrGomps said:


> Sorry to hear that Isabel, at least they caught it early. Ectopics can be very dangerous, my friend almost died and lost a tube because hers went undiagnosed. I know they can also give you a medicine to get everything out. :hugs:
> 
> GL Erika!! So exciting!!

at how many weeks pregnant did she notice it was ectopic?

my doctor said that there is no medicine to take everything out. it only can be treated by operation. but i have a friend in another place in europe and took medicine to take everything out and all was ok. so why is my doctor telling me this? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Isabel209

truthbtold said:


> Sorry for your experience Isabel.
> 
> Off to the doctor hope I dont come back lol.

just wishing you good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hahaha Erika, you're too funny. Good luck!! Let us know if you come back, otherwise you know we'll be sitting here hypothesizing your birth story while you're gone... :haha:
> 
> Sorry, Isabel, I haven't been through that... I'm sure there are some ladies on here who have, though... have you looked in some of the other forums or tried searching?

no didnt look yet but i will do xxx


----------



## QueenVic

haha ohmygod good luck Ericka !

Nursery Pics
 



Attached Files:







100_0735.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 11









100_0736.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10









100_0730.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11









100_0732.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, your nursery is so adorable Vickie!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Vicki, it's just perfect!! 
Made me cry a little... :blush:


----------



## Isabel209

its beautiful Vicki... you made me cry as well xxx


----------



## lilrojo

I am so so sorry to hear this isabel.. hope your doing okay.. and if you dont like your dr find a new one.. i had to after my two miscarriages.. both mine were natural.. first at 12 weeks and second at 5.. so no clue on the ectopic.. hope you can find some answers.. 

Vicki the nursery looks great..

GL Erika.. :) Fxed for you..

PS love how my ticker now say 1 month 30 days ahhhh..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Vicki it's beautiful :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, don't freak me out like that!!! 
That means for me it's 1 month and 27 days... and probably less than that for both of us... eek!! 
I am so not ready yet... 
BUT
Yay that we get to meet our babies so extremely soon!!!! (Hehe side note: if anyone reads Charlie and Lola, that sounds just like something Lola would say.) 
:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Traskey

Love the photos Vicki, your nursery looks gorgeous.

Isobel, sorry to hear it's an ectopic. 

Good luck Erika.

Ysa, good luck with your results today.

Giant :hug: for Sarah, Stacey, Jen, Logan and Andrea x


----------



## Sun_Flower

*cries* I don't think Tracey likes me, she keeps forgetting me *sniffles*

Lol not really, there's lots of us to remember ;) xxx


----------



## Traskey

OMG, I did it again!!!!!!!!

:blush: :cry: 

I'm SO sorry.


----------



## Traskey

Super, special, giant :hug: for Rachel :kiss::flower::thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Oops and I forgot Cass :blush: 

I blame the menopause :rofl: I am right in the middle of it thanks to the drugs :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Vicki your nursery is so cute.

Headed home ladies totally bummed. Soft cervix and 1cm. Guess my cerclaged worked very well. Doctor suggested dtd but the thought does not sound appealing. Plus it didnt work with ds2


----------



## lilrojo

aww sorry erika.. you do all the work to keep them in then they dont want to come out.. hope something happens soon..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika, are you going to try the other natural induction stuff? At least the cerclage did its job.


----------



## truthbtold

I dont know much about natural induction mrthods. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I don't know much, either... that's why I was so non-specific... :)
I know the other girls were doing EPO, RLT, swallowing :spermy:...


----------



## Sun_Flower

I dilated really quickly and efficiently once labour started so I'm an advocate of EPO (I was taking it orally every day, not saying it was necessarily that but hey, it could have been) and I'm pretty sure DTD didn't hurt things either (although it wasn't the most romantic of events considering I looked like a whale...)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Beta came in at 944! Doubling time is 35 Hours


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Keep in mind I know nothing about this, but that sounds great!! I think you've got a sticky bean in there!! 
Does little bean have a nickname yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm, IDK.. I know we talked about 'cranberry', but it makes me think of Helen!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, me, too....


----------



## lilrojo

That great ysa.. so happy for you.. stay sticky baby.. :) Pretty sure this will be your forever baby.. cant wait to go through the journey with you.. adding you as my bump buddy..


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Ladies, I'm pleased with it :thumbup:

Ericka the things I've started trying are RLT and EPO capsules.... then nearer D Day Clary Sage baths (u just need a few drops) and DTD..

The rest of advice the midwife gave us was just the usual - spicy foods, exercise, pineapple, accupuncture...

Ysa I'm so excited for u, please stick !!!!! :baby:


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Ysa, that's great news!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ooh I had clary sage baths too, lol. But then I went 2 weeks over so don't listen to me!

Ysa - I never know whether the numbers you post are good as I know nothing about that sort of thing, but you seem happy with them so I'm going to say YAY :D

Hmmm... well usually I'd say something christmassy because she was conceived around Christmas but obviously you don't celebrate Christmas (I was going to suggest Pudding, as in Christmas Pudding)

You can't even really have something winter themed because a) that won't go down well when you're calling it snowflake in july, PLUS you live in Florida so it's not like you get snow...

So then maybe something to do with when baby's due (for some reason I keep writing 'she' and having to delete it... wonder if that's a sign? ;) ) something autumn themed, like *Little Leaf*, or *Sapphire* which is the birthstone for September.

Also found that the flower that symbolises September is the *Aster*, which is a beautiful purple flower. Not only does it stand for Love, Faith and Wisdom, it's hidden meaning is apparently 'take care of yourself for me' - which I think is beautiful, as you and baby have to take care of yourselves for each other. 

This is fun :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, I love Aster & it's meaning! :cloud9:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I know, when I read it I went 'awwwww' and nearly teared up and everything. Just really think it sums up how I felt about being pregnant - that I wanted Eden to look after herself for me because she was so precious to me, but also that I had to look after myself for her too, you know?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sun_Flower said:


> Also found that the flower that symbolises September is the *Aster*, which is a beautiful purple flower. Not only does it stand for Love, Faith and Wisdom, it's hidden meaning is apparently 'take care of yourself for me' - which I think is beautiful, as you and baby have to take care of yourselves for each other.
> 
> This is fun :D

Awww, that _is_ beautiful. 
Hehe Ysa's going to have this beautiful, meaningful nickname for her bean, and we've all got Dot, Crumb, Peanut, Pickle... :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

LOL Jen - I actually found myself thinking 'AWW I wish Eden was born in September' because of that name!


----------



## DrGomps

September is a pretty awesome month to be born...if I don't say so myself....:haha:
I love the meaning behind the aster...and I didn't know that was my flower...:dohh:

Erika, 1cm is good!! At least its dilating and not long and hard. lol, that last part sounds kind of dirty.

Isabel...I realized my comment probably scared you...my friend almost died because she was 12 weeks and her tube ruptured, so she had internal bleeding, which is why its so good they caught it early. I am no doctor, so I am not sure if the medicine can't be used in your case because of how far along you are. or maybe they want to be thorough as you know ectopics can be quite dangerous. So sorry you have to go through this!! :hugs:Oh and I want to add that my friend who had the ectopic has a beautiful baby boy now (actually he is over a year old) so she still conceived with one tube after an ectopic. :flower:

Vicki, I LOVE your nursery...it could be in a baby magazine or something. GORGEOUS!! :cloud9:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Speaking of baby magazines... I saw this in my American Baby today and Vicki, you totally need this for the nursery! https://kristaben.com/upload/valentine_baby_note_copy1.jpg Perfect, isn't it?


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Vick I live ur nursery it's beautiful 
Mine is soo bare lol 

This is such good news and I'm soo excited for ya 

Tracey good to hear from ya how's it all going?? 

Gl erika I'm sure ur bubba will be along very soon xxx


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, I can't believe you are over 23 weeks already! That seems to have gone so quick. 

I am still sniffing away for down regulation and waiting on the stupid witch. I am 3 days late but that tends to be typical when down regging. Messes it up. I tested 3 days ago and it was a bfn so i know it's just the drugs messing me around. It did it last time too if I remember rightly. 

Incase I don't get on later, I hope you all have a lovely New Year's Eve and that 2012 brings you everything that you could hope for. 

:hug:


----------



## sspencer99

Aww Tracey that's soo good to here all going well 
But damm drugs like to mess everything up 

It's a bit of both for me one week goes fast the next slow lol 

Have a good new year to I'm spending it with my family Ohh the joys lol x


----------



## sept10

Love the nursery - makes me want to get ours in order - at the moments its just a baby store room!!

Wishing everyone a happy new year xxx


----------



## DrGomps

HOpe everyone has a great new year!! Can't believe our little group has been chatting for almost a year now!! Yay for sticking together. :hugs: Love all you ladies!!


----------



## lilrojo

Awww andrea we all love you too.. has been great getting to know all you ladies over the last year... cant wait to continue getting to know you and your lovely babies, over the next year.. :)

Thank you all for your support over my miscarriages and now my pregnancy it has meant a lot.. 

Happy New Year's Eve and a happy start to 2012..


----------



## sspencer99

Gosh Girlies u got me welling up 
You have all been a great bunch all different too 
Love you all 

Have a great new year xxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

lol, super mushy in here today. :cry: I am really glad we have stuck together...and I know 2011 has been a year of ups and downs, I just know 2012 is going to be amazing with all these new babies. Pregnancy really is a miracle and being a parent is the best most amazing thing that has ever happened to me. Its also one of the toughest things and I am so glad I have you ladies to help me through it all.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: 

I won't add to the mushiness. :)

Happy new year!!


----------



## sspencer99

Happy new year xxx


----------



## QueenVic

*HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES !!!*

Feel so lucky to have found this thread a year ago and to have all kept it going, has been a great help to me and hopefully we will continue to answer each others questions and offer our support :hugs:
Can't imagine not checking BnB nearly everyday! :coffee:

Here's hoping 2012 is a fantastic year :winkwink:

* Happy 32 Weeks Jen !!


----------



## Traskey

Vicki, happy 38 weeks!!

Jen, happy 32 weeks!!

It's not going to be long until we have more babies in here :)

Happy New Year everyone, may it bring you health, wealth and happiness!


----------



## sspencer99

happy 38 weeks vick woo only two weeks to go xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww, love you ladies :hugs: So glad we have each other


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Vicki, I just almost swallowed my tongue. You're due in two weeks. (As I'm sure you know!:haha:) 
That is sooooo soon!! 
Happy 38 weeks!! 

Okay, I'll be mushy now. :blush: I'm so glad I found you ladies. It's funny that it all happened just because this site kept coming up when I googled stuff about ttc. :)
I can't imagine going through all of this without you girls, either. The TTC would've killed me. I know I would've given up. And this pregnancy has gone so fast and been such an overall positive experience. I owe that to you all. 
Thanks for sticking together through 2011. 
May 2012 bring new adventures, one more BFP (at least!!), and more babies!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, you're in the second box already!! :happydance:


----------



## Traskey

I know I don't always post, but I promise you I always read...................

https://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae141/letnotyourheartbetroubled/0252.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

I wrote a mushy reply yesterday but then my computer died so boo. Hope you all had a brilliant New Years Eve!

There's not a lot I can say that hasn't already been said, but I honestly think I'd have gone insane through TTC and being pregnant without you ladies. having you all to talk to, share my worries/ moans/ sleepless nights/ joys and happy times with has really meant EVERYTHING to me. I really feel close to all of you, and feel so lucky that Eden has a group of virtual aunties to share her progress with - love you all so much! *END MUSH*


----------



## truthbtold

Happy New Years ladies. I hope the New Year brings us all more blessings. 

Happy 38 weeks Vic.

9 days to go and this boy is still in here. I even ate fresh pineapple since some people swear by it. It gave me about 4 contractions then nothing. Pretty depressing.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Erika, NINE DAYS!!!!! Wow, how did that happen?? You and Vicki and Sarah are all getting down to the wire!! 

Mmmmm pineapple... I've been buying the canned stuff lately. Not because I want it to _do_ anything-- just because I like it. :)

Rachel-- virtual aunties-- love it.


----------



## truthbtold

Apparently the canned pineapples dont work. It has to be fresh from the tree lol. Those suckers are not easy to cut with the average kitchen knife. 

Im now on the birthing ball bouncing and swaying away. My two year old wants to climb on the back lol


----------



## lilrojo

Hope you all had a fantastic new year's eve.. and happy new year to you all..

Cant believe how fast the last year has gone.. really happy to have found you all.. you have all helped greatly with the ups and downs of my miscarriages, to ttc, to being pal.. i would have gone insane for sure.. :) Thanks to you all.. and love you all like family..

Cant believe next month my peanut will be here.. cant wait to hold him/her in my arms safe and sound..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all new years was nice for us but soo tired I don't want to go back to work tomorrow blah xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, but at least you didn't have to go back today, right? 

How's everyone doing? I'm very breathless today. It's not fun. 
And DS is being quite demanding. :wacko: 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## QueenVic

I know Jen, it's mad !!!

Really hope pickle is ok and the labour/birth isn't too horrendous... eek... 

I have a horrible cold/throat bug how typical is that, the last thing you want when you're about to pop..

Still on my 'TO DO' mission.. can't wait til I feel like I can chill :wacko:

I had some fresh pineapple the other day it was delish !! Think I will get some more in tomorrow I have really missed it as avoided it the whole pregnancy, just incase :dohh:

NYE was good, we went to friends for a lovely meal and games then watched firework display at midnight.. I didn't go to sleep until 2ish was very impressed with myself :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That IS impressive! 

That's why I've been eating canned pineapple... I've been craving it, but I figure the canned stuff won't do anything as far as premature labor. :thumbup: 
I hear it's the core mostly that's supposed to do something?


----------



## lilrojo

Its so funny what some women do to start labor.. some do some strange things.. I just sat around and moaned.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: And that worked for you? :rofl: 

I'd better stop sitting around and moaning then :haha:... I keep worrying that I might accidentally do something to start labor... It just figures that when I wanted to labor, I didn't, and this time when we aren't planning on labor, it will happen. 
I'm getting anxious to meet my baby, but not yet! I know s/he would have to spend a long time in the hospital if s/he came this early. :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah 5 more weeks we need to cook these babies.. I cant wait to meet my peanut.. i just want to know boy or girl already lol..


----------



## sspencer99

No work today thankgoodness x


----------



## truthbtold

Uggggghhhh im still pregnant. And completely miserable. Im starting to think this will went with an induction :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: 
Sorry you're so miserable. 
Heyyyyyyyy baby!! Come out!! Mommy wants to meet you!! 

Hey, ladies, just saw where the Bachelor starts tonight... And the guy that got rejected on the last Bachelorette is the new bachelor... Don't remember his name... 
Anyway, I'll probably watch. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen i watched it.. Ben.. looks like an interesting season.. The Biggest loser is on tomorrow night again.. yay


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, Ben!! 
Haha it IS going to be an interesting season. Oh, my gosh, some of those girls are sooooo catty!! 
I can't believe Biggest Loser starts today already. 
Haha my life isn't just TV, I promise... But I do enjoy an hour or two in front of the tube from time to time. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka, :hugs: Hopefully he comes out real soon for you..

Thanks for the reminder Jen, I was lurking last night & saw your post about The Bachelor, didn't even realize it was starting already :dohh But I got to watch it :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, happy 5 weeks, Ysa!! It's going fast, considering how long ago you got your bfp! :)

Yeah, I didn't realize it was starting, either, but I happened to see a commercial so thought I'd mention it to you all. I always enjoy shows like that more if I watch them from the very beginning...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, me too.. I like watching them from the start.

I can't believe I'm 5wks already, seems like yesterday I found out and I was 3w1d :wacko: doesn't seem like 2 weeks have gone by! 7 more weeks to go then I can take a sigh of relief :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And happy 39 weeks, Erika!!! :happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, are you going to get a doppler? That would give you some reassurance for the next few weeks once you can hear the hb but before you start feeling movement.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IDK if a doppler will do me any good.. I'm a bit "fluffy" :haha:, so don't know if it would work :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I Googled it and it looks like I can buy it with different sensivities or something? Looking on eBay now.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

LOL @ "fluffy"... I mean, at least the dr's offices have them... so it's possible to make them strong enough to work through "fluff." :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Morning ladies


----------



## FloridaGirl21

morning Ericka :hi:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi Erika.. happy 39 weeks.. hope baby comes out soon.. :)

Happy 5 weeks Ysa.. :)

Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## sspencer99

Omg yAsa happy 5 weeks 
And 39 weeks to erika yay 

One born every min starts tomorrow for us uk ladies too excited lol 

Hope everyone is having a great day work was blah I'm starting to not enjoy it there think once Ava comes along i will be looking for another job part time 

Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Our OBEM started about a month ago.. love it!

Having troubles with work Stacey? :hugs:


----------



## sept10

Hey all and happy New year!!!

I finished by essay - hooray!!!!!
Will pop into work tomorrow to catch up on gossip and print it off....so glad its done!!!!

Started to get things together for my hospital bag and started going through the baby stuff - getting a bit more excited now!! Even bought RLT today so i think i'm finally coming to terms with the fact that this baby is coming some time very soon!!!!! 37 weeks tomorrow!!!! I've been telling everyone that baby is not to come until its due as i've stuff to do and need to relaxe but got a feeling in a week or so i'm going to be like''COME ON BABY ALREADY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ericka/vikki - hope your babies doesn't keep you waiting too long!!!

logan/jen - can't believe how close you guys are too only seems like yesterday!!

Ysa - congrats on 5 weeks....i remember it seemed to take forever to get to the 12 weeks scan but it was worth the wait and after that time just flew by!!!!!!!!! fx'd for you!!!!!!!


----------



## sept10

Stacey - i've set OBEM on series link to record but still not 100% i'm gonna watch it as the whole giving bith thing is so close now...ekk....you might have to vet them for me...let me know the day after if i should watch it or avoid it!!! lol!!!! oh but biggest loser starts tonight...defo watching that!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Im watching Biggest loser too.. and have been watching OBEM.. love it.. makes labor look more fun, lol.. :) 

Sarah wow 37 full term tomorrow.. time is going so fast.. Im 32 weeks tomorrow.. time is flying for sure.. and no matter what your labor experience will be completely different than anyone on OBEM.. :)

I cant wait to put the crib up.. its in the attic right now so dh has to do it.. I want to get organized..


----------



## truthbtold

When does obem come on in the us?


----------



## lilrojo

It has been on for like the last month erika


----------



## sspencer99

Sarah I'm going to put mine on seris link too

YAsa no trouble at work it's boring and draining at the same time 
Its not the same as being at the old place and I just want to go back there where I was happy 
I hate driving there and back it's costing me soo much money in petrol and it would cost triple that to get a bus and a train in 
Xx


----------



## truthbtold

What network does it come on


----------



## QueenVic

*HAPPY 39 WEEKS ERICKA !!

HAPPY 5 WEEKS YSA !!
*
Phewwww I have got loads done around the house today.. tired now tho! 

2 things left on my list for today - Just want to go through pickles bag one more time (lol) and change a couple of things on the birth plan, still not happy with it as god knows wat I'll want at the time or what will happen.. :shrug:

Antenatal tomorrow, swim and massage then catching up with a friend, so tomorrow should be more relaxed :coffee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mmm, Ericka, I'll check.. hold on a sec


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I believe it's Lifetime.. Mine says 'LifeHD', but I have satellite.. I'm pretty sure that's just Lifetime in HD though..

Switched at Birth starts again tonight, so I'll be watching that and then OBEM at 10

What network plays The Biggest Loser?


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Ysa I found it on lifetime it comes on late so I have to watch it on demand. Im watching an episode now


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I think that there are already like 3 or 4 episodes for the current season.. And it does come on kind of late. I always record them just in case I'm in bed before 10


----------



## truthbtold

This first episode is funny.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Biggest Loser is on NBC. :)

You can watch OBEM online, too. We don't get lifetime, so I watched a few last year online. Do they always end happily or are there some where the baby or mom doesn't make it? I don't want to watch anything tragic... 

Good luck Logan and Vicki tomorrow!


----------



## sept10

Viki - what sort of things do you have on your birth plan...so far mine is stay at home as long as possible - go to hospital and have baby! I have no idea what to put as don't wanna rule anything out...i'm kinda a bit skeptical about them - being a health professional myself probably makes me that way but i don't want to not write one and then miss out on something ya know!!! 

37 weeks today - baby is fully cooked...just a waiting game now i suppose!

Can i ask you ladies what you did with your RLt - how many cups a day and when in the day you had it??? I have some EPO aswell but not convinced to take them.....and whats this sage bath business?????


----------



## DrGomps

Lol, Sarah, my birth plan went out the window. I think it's important though if you convey that you want DH to cut the cord, delay clamping, etc. Josie had meconium in the waters so I couldn't have my wishes. Happy full term! I recommend EPO vaginally and orally. The baths are with clary sage oil. It really never did much for me. :shrug: I took RLT capsules, 3x a day. 

I canNt believe how close it is for you ladies! 

Erika, less then a week!! 

I like OBEM, though I didn't watch when I was pregnant because I would get too jealous of the women meeting their baby. I haven't watched since I have given birth. 

Happy 5 weeks Ysatis! I remember the first trimester being so long. After 12 weeks it does fly. Though I know this is your sticky baby(ies). :haha:

AFM, sorry I have been so absent. I am addicted to these books, the hunger games trilogy, and have had trouble prying myself off of them. On number three now so should be back to normal soon. Also, I got my maternity leave extended until May! :happydance: So I am planning am epic trip to see family that includes Chicago, Los Angeles, San Framcisco, Monterey and Sacramento. So excited. 
Also,excited to watch the new season of the biggest loser and the bachelor. Have to finish my books first. :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 37 weeks, Sarah!! 
Happy 32 weeks, Logan!! 

Ugh. I am so hateful lately. Mostly toward strangers and DH... I feel bad for DH, 'cause I don't think he's really doing anything unusual... I think I'm just finding his usual stuff to be unbearably annoying. :wacko:


----------



## DrGomps

Oh and Josephine's 2 month appt is today... Not looking forward to watching my baby get her jabs. :cry:


----------



## DrGomps

Awe, Jen, IKWYM, my poor DH gets the worst of my moods and I take alot of things out on him.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, happy 2 months Josie!! Don't worry too much about the shots... If you hold her while the dr gives them to her, she'll cry very little if at all. 'Cause if you think about it, most shots hurt very little. It's the anticipation that's the hard part. So it's actually easy when they're babies. :)
One thing I found, though, is that Thomas used to get grumpy the rest of the day. I think they upset his stomach a little. Hopefully Josie does just fine. :thumbup: 

And now I feel bad for being mad at DH 'cause I think he's sick. :( I had a migraine yesterday and I'm wondering if he has one today. Weird, but we seem to get them at the same time. 

Appointment in about an hour. Nervous but excited. :) Probably go out to lunch after so won't be on until later.


----------



## QueenVic

WELL dr doesn't think pickle will be early.. or even on time, blah..

Booked in again for next Fri to see her for the last time and then the next appointment is with midwife at hospital 41+1 for possible sweep..

Also had a preggo massage and she booked me in for some reflexology day after my due date as she also doesn't think pickle will be here on time! So going to try and help him along :baby:

Sarah I covered myself with pretty much everything in birthplan by saying things like 'we would prefer... but are open to change.. for health & safety of mum & baby..aware we may change our minds when the time comes..etc etc' Basically we did ours on the hypno course but havent made ours quite as strict, I have included avoiding induction if poss, gas & air is fine but would like to avoid other drugs, want to use birthing pool if possible, have injection before placenta delivered to minimise bleeding, leave cord for 2-3mins before cutting & give baby vit k injection.

But like Andrea said, it could all go out the window if there's complications (or I don't have a high pain threshold! hehe)

The Dr also said she doesnt recommend me taking the EPO as they are unsure if its safe and also that baby will come when ready blah, wish I hadnt mentioned it.. then again hypno midwife didn't include EPO in our natural induction list either.. :shrug: I'm having a few cups of RLT a day at the mo, doing my perineal massage, exercising, yoga etc.. will be :spermy: and Clary Sage baths near the time aswell and then trying the reflexology too..oh also pineapple but I think u need to eat LOADS for it to be effective ?

Hope Josies jabs aren't too bad, poor love :baby:

Jen good luck with appointment & does Logan have one ??


----------



## lilrojo

Yes Vicki I have one this afternoon at 145.. cant believe 32 weeks already time is going to fly now.. :) and sorry to hear pickle is making everyone feel he will be late.. hope he isnt and they can all eat their words.. :)

Hope Josies jabs go okay andrea.. always hard to watch our little ones cry..

Sarah happy 37 weeks.. :) full term yay yay yay.. :)

AFM 32 weeks and excited to get getting to the end.. cant wait to hold my peanut.. and find out pink or blue.. worked quite a bit on the nursery last night.. have the crib set up and other things ready like the carseat... etc.. feeling good and prepared.. well be back on after my appt..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 32 weeks Logan & 37 weeks to Sarah! :wohoo:


----------



## sept10

Well me and DH and decided we are defo having a wriggly baby boy!! so we will see if we are right but to be honest will be a total shock if its a girl.....excited now!! 

just sipping my first RLT ... maybe i might get some braxton hicks if nothing else as haven't had any yet. 

plasterer coming round tonight to give us a quote on repairing and plastering our kitchen ceiling - its the last job i really want sorted before baby arrives....fx'd its straight forward enough and doesn't cost the earth. other then that spring clean starts tomorrow with putting away the xmas decorations and taking down curtains for the wash......

good luck with appt andrea!

vic - seriously how can the doctor even predict your not coming on time at this stage - i think baby will come when they come - Drs/midwives can only guess really!! ok educated guess but thats all it is.....i'm always giving parents ideas at work as to how long it will take for their kids to get to a certain stage in their rehab and i'm often often proved very wrong!!!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Sorry girls

*Happy 32 weeks Logan

Happy 37 weeks to Sarah*

Good luck at appointment Logan :flower:

Oh Sarah god only knows.. the Dr made it sound like because I'm only 1/5 engaged and the therapist said I am still carrying very high.. Maybe he will prove them wrong but I know a lot of 1st babies are late so won't hold my breath :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

You never know vicki maybe baby will just boom and be ready to come.. I wouldnt believe anything.. babies come when they want.. no matter what.. I would say between 39-41 weeks for a first time mom.. but i can be wrong too.. hope its not too late.. but will be what it will be right..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh it's all happening in here at the moment, with appointments and natural induction methods and due dates fast approaching! I'm visiting OH's family up north at the minute so I'm not going to be able to get online as much, but I'll definitely be back on properly next week. We had our first long distance drive with Eden to get here yesterday - took us nine hours but a lot of that was stops (to either feed Eden, or to give her a rest from her car seat as they suggest not leaving them in longer than 2 hours) and then we got stuck in traffic for 2 hours because of an accident. Was glad to get here in the end but she's being spoiled rotten by family and it's just generally been lovely to be back up North - took the baby in to see my work friends and they went mad over her, and I got lots of hugs and loved seeing them all again, I really miss them all. Going to meet up with some other friends in the next couple of days :)


----------



## DrGomps

wow, Rachel, 9 hours!! Crazy!! So curious to see how Josephine does on the plane...at least I can get up if necessary. feel bad for whoever is sitting next to us..

I really don't think EPo is bad at all...its just a precursor to prostaglandins...but nothing will get baby out if she/he is not ready. I honestly think it helped make my induction easier...

GL Logan and Jen on your appts...definitely getting exciting in here!!

Oh and the APPT went fine, once we got there, Josie cried, but I fed her after and she seems find now...is sleeping and I am icing her chubby little thighs. SHe is also in the 96th percentile for weight at 13lbs 6oz!!, but her height is below average...so she is a fat one!! :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

32 week appt went well.. bp was 110/80.. weight was 155lbs, gained about 18-20 lbs.. babys hb was good in the 130s-140, head was down wrapped up around the left side.. feet on the right.. makes sense.. lol next appt is in 2 weeks so on the 18th.. then 36 weeks is the group b strep test and an internal, sweep at 38 weeks if i want, and possible induction at 39 depending on what all happens.. Baby will def be here before my due date though..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Vicki, like everyone said, pickle will come when he's ready. And going 41 weeks isn't that bad, as long as you're not having any complications. :thumbup: 

Sarah-- Ikwym, I will be totally shocked if Crumb is a girl, too... But I think Logan is having a boy... and surely not all three of us Team Green-ers will have boys?? 

Rachel-- sounds like you're having a nice time. Isn't it just the best when everyone oohs and ahhhs over your LO? :cloud9: And so nice to see family, too. Safe travels back. 

Andrea-- glad Josie's appt went well. :thumbup: 

Logan-- good to hear your appt went well, too. I really don't know whether Crumb or Peanut will get here first!! It's going to be close... maybe even on the same day... 

Erika? Anything happening? 

AFM... my appt was good. Weight gain good, BP good, iron was low so have to take iron tablets (ugh). Crumb looked "wonderful," so no u/s next time... dr didn't say, but today might have been my last. :( That's okay, though. Not too much longer before I get a much better view! :)

In case you don't read my journal, here's my Crumby:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Some exciting news from you all 
Jen love the scan pic :) 

So I'm
Ment to be getting ready for work I just don't have the motivation for it today 
There is galeforce winds outside makes me not want to leave the house lol 

So 24 weeks today yay I hit v day 16 more weeks to go xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, Stacey, happy v-day!! Wow, that went so fast!! When are you going to take maternity leave? 

Had a dream last night that Logan and I got to see our babies and they turned out to be clothespins with smiley faces painted on them. They were wrapped in tiny little blankets. So weird. 

Have a good day, everyone!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy vday Stacey!!!

Jen, weird dream! :haha:


----------



## sept10

had two sharp low down crampy kinda pains today......could they have been braxton hicks? couldn't tell if my tummy was tight or whether it was just the babies position....they moved when i felt the pain.......


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 24 weeks Stacey.. yay for vday.. another milestone.. :)

Haha Jen funny dream though i would prefer a real cute little baby.. :) Im getting soooo excited.. to think i could have a sweep at 38 weeks thats in just 6 weeks.. ahhh :) yay yay yay.. cant wait to meet our babies.. 

So any of you want to be my labor text buddy.. I know andrea has my number still but she is quite busy now days with little josie.. though jen but we may be too close lol.. 

Sarah-they could have been bh's.. hard to tell when its not us feeling what your feeling.. wouldnt matter though, not to be harsh lol, as its not real labor.. hope things happen soon though.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, I can give you my # if you wanna text me and I can keep everyone up to date on your progress.. Let me know if you want it


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, our clothespin babies _were_ cute!... They were just... clothespins... :rofl: 

I'll PM you my number, that way you'll have it, whether the timing works out or not. :thumbup: 
PLUS that way I'll know if you have your baby even if I'm in the hospital and there's no internet. :) ...I still have to find out if they have wi-fi or not.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy V day Stacey :) lots and lots of milestones going on here :) xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Happy V Day stace !!! :happydance:

I need a UK lady to txt aswell ! :baby:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I don't mind being a text buddy, I was Cassies, and I think I get on here a bit more than she does because of only having one baby rather than two! xx


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Raych pm me your number when u get a min & I'll save it xx

P.S - Ohh how I wish I hadn't watched OBEM last night.. that was a scary one I was crying throughout almost the whole thing.. really shouldn't have watched it.. but its my favourite !!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I watched it and when the little boy was born I was like 'WOAH he's enormous!' and then it turned out he was 10lb 10oz which is only 3oz more than Eden! Made my MIL laugh. Having gone through it I can honestly say that a lot of the women on OBEM make it seem SO much worse than it actually is, so don't worry too much! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Ysa that would be great.. I can send you my number back to so you know its me.. and you too Jen.. that way i will be covered.. and i can text you if its your section day or the day after or whatever lol.. so you know whats up.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Oh my god he did look big though didn't he, came out like a small child, hehe

It's when he wasn't breathing, I'm already worried about that happening (amongst other things!) so my heart was in my mouth!

Lots of tears & upset, of course cue steve 'WELL - I TOLD U NOT TO WATCH THIS !!!'

oops...


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Stacey, happy V day!! So exciting!! 

Logan, thats exciting that you know your end date isn't too far off!! :thumbup: I bet you will go early too...

Jen, when do you think you will schedule your section??

Having a lazy day here...Josie is doing much better after sleeping most of yesterday and having a little bit of a fever. I iced her poor little thighs after the jabs....her tummy seems to be upset a bit after the rotavirus oral vaccine and she spit most of it up!! :dohh: I tried to give her tylenol and she spit that up as well. :dohh:

where is Erika?? Making me think we have another STC baby on the way...:haha:


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx guys 
Jen I Plan to stay at work as long as I can for the monies lol 

Yes obem was upsetting when he came out but he was ok in the end I was shouting at the tv 
The second birth had me in floods getting to see his baby before he went on tour 

Hmmm yes erika has not been on???? (chin rub) (thinking) 

I don't mind being a txt buddy as il need one of me own too 

Xxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Did any of the US ladies watch our OBEM? I was in tears with the young couple. :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa-- I didn't watch yet. Was planning to... but not sure I want to with things getting so close... might wait until AFTER Crumb comes and then catch up. :)

A girl in the c-section chat thread just related an _awful_ story of having a huge amount of scar tissue left from her first section and the dr took over an hour to try and get the baby out... eek! Wish she would've wrapped it in a spoiler... but only some of us in there are ttc or pregnant, so... :shrug: Anyway, now I have to put that out of my mind. 

I've been wondering about Erika, too. When was she going back to the dr? Today? Tomorrow? 

Andrea, my dr said my section would be during my 39th week, and she usually does them on Wednesdays. My dad's gf had said that my dr usually does them on Tuesdays. :shrug: So I don't know if one of them misspoke or if my dr is planning a schedule change or what. But she told me yesterday that we'll schedule it at my next appt at 34 weeks. :thumbup: I'm excited to have a plan in place.


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies I have been sitting around pouting the last two days because im still pregnant. I cant wait to meet my baby its getting depressing. It seems like everyday january mommas are delivering but nothing for me. Im headed to the doctors tomorrow afternoon hopefully I can have a positive update.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww :hugs: 
Hopefully you'll have some good news to report tomorrow. :thumbup: You must be getting so anxious!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hoping for great news Erika.. :)

Ysa havent watched yet i dvr'ed it so i can watch it.. just started it but thats it.. maybe after mckenna is alseep.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Jen a client told me a very scary story involving a friend who had scar tissue from a previous c-section which I will NOT be relating.. wish people wouldn't tell these scary stories !!

I also find you stumble across these things on here in peoples sigs, if they have lost a baby once born or child, its so upsetting and makes me worry more.. 

Ericka good luck !! Maybe he's holding out for his due date ! :baby:

:coffee: Well, going to do some jobs round here then meet friends for coffee, go for a swim then back home for more jobs - happy to say I can see the light at the end of my To Do list, should be able to relax more next week ! :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Morning ladies - keep checking to see if there's another baby in here! I'm sure there'll be one any day now!

So we're up North with OH's family and we've been co-sleeping because with all the added stimulation and being passed round and weird surroundings, the last thing we want is for her to be stressed at night when we're trying to get her to sleep (we're planning to hit the bedtime routine full force when we get back - bath bottle bed in the moses basket etc). On Tuesday night she had her bottle at midnight, was asleep in with us by 1am and then slept through till 6.30am. On Wednesday night she had her bottle at 11pm, was asleep by 12/1am and slept through till 7.30am, and last night she had her bottle at 11pm, went to sleep at 12.30 and slept all the way through till 8am! While this has been brilliant as far as sleeping is concerned, I'm a little worried about how long she's going between feeds - I mean last night to this morning is 9 hours between a bottle! To be fair, she HAS started drinking more at each feed - usually she drinks between 3.5 and 4.5 ounces but since she's been sleeping that long she's been draining each of her 5 ounce bottles during the day, so she's having around 22-25 ounces of milk a day (which is apparently about right for a baby of her weight - which is 11lb 1oz now btw :D ). I think I'm just being a bit of an over-paranoid mother, considering most people would just be happy with the sleep and get on with it... what do all you ladies think? xx


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls, i need some of your thoughts on this please as i am really confused :(

at 5wks 2days my hcg was 449
at 7wks 2days my hcg has gone up to 1200

ultrasound at 5wks and 6wks 3 days but empty ovum.
had brown discharge at 5 weeks 5 days and stopped
brown discharge started again at 7 weeks and still is. 
at present i am 7 weeks and 4 days pregnant.
going for an ultrasound today.

has anyone experienced this? what could this be?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel-- I would be happy with it. :) I know some people say wake them up to sleep... I say, forget that! I would be prepared to offer her a little more during the day, though, if she is finishing her whole bottle. If she finishes it, maybe put another ounce or two in there and see if she wants it. 
I really think babies know when they want to sleep and when they want to eat, and we should be receptive to that. 
Of course, this is all after I've been through it once. As a first-time mom, I doubt I would have been so relaxed about it. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Isabel209 said:


> hi girls, i need some of your thoughts on this please as i am really confused :(
> 
> at 5wks 2days my hcg was 449
> at 7wks 2days my hcg has gone up to 1200
> 
> ultrasound at 5wks and 6wks 3 days but empty ovum.
> had brown discharge at 5 weeks 5 days and stopped
> brown discharge started again at 7 weeks and still is.
> at present i am 7 weeks and 4 days pregnant.
> going for an ultrasound today.
> 
> has anyone experienced this? what could this be?

Isabel, I'm sorry as I've never been through this exact situation, so not sure of what advise to give.. I'd think that the increase in hcg over 2 weeks is a small increase.. I would have expected the 2nd beta to be a bit higher than 1200. your levels should have been well above 1200 before the start of your 6th week, closer to 1700 if levels were rising properly. Don't want to get you down, but just being honest :hugs: please don't take it wrong :hugs: let us know how the US goes today.


----------



## lilrojo

Vicki-have fun getting your last things done.. :) 

Erika-good luck today..

Rachel-I too would be happy with it.. i woke mckenna when she was a newborn but she was 5lbs at birth.. and still is a peanut.. not sure if i will this time around or not.. i agree with jen on adding more during the day and seeing if she wants it.. I think though that your both doing great.. :)

Ysa how are you today.. hope well and the sicky feeling is leaving.. :)

Cassie/Andrea hope your both well.. :)

Isabel-I would have no clue as well, as my mc's were both natural... I would def be getting checked out though.. hope the us shows something this time.. fxed for you and let us know how you get on.

AFM not much new going on.. organized some in my bedroom last night.. mckenna didnt sleep well so i didnt either.. sleeping is hard the way it is.. lol but she didnt feel well and threw up in bed.. so she got to come cuddle and sleep with us.. which was not fun.. fxed for tonight to be a better night.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww Logan, hope Mckenna feels better soon :hugs:

I'm okay for now.. It seems there's a pattern with my nausea.. I'm getting it around 4pm & for the rest of the evening.. Hopefully it doesn't happen again today.. Wasn't prepared for sickness this early!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think increased and earlier nausea is normal with multiples. :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: We'll find out next weekend! Hopefully there is just one really healthy baby in there :D Early labor cause of twins is really starting to freak me out, cause I've been thinking about it a lot & been on Google :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

NO GOOGLE!!!! 
:rofl: 
You know better than that!! Googling While Pregnant (GWP) is a very serious syndrome and often resists treatment. Best to fight it now before it grows!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:rofl: :rofl: no more GWP, promise :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha i agree stay of google.. and more than likey you would get a section with multiples.. but not always.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Hi ladies 
I do alot gwp lol 

Isobel it's very weird what's going on hope ur scan shows some good news Hun 

Erika are you in labour yet lol 

Alough I'm 24 weeejs my Bumpage is a lot smaller than average 
But is causing me great back pain I have brought me some Epsom salts I'm hoping Are going to work 

Xxx


----------



## Isabel209

hey girls. thank you all for the replies. just an update: i had a scan today but ovum still empty. i am almost 8 weeks now! could be that the pregnancy is developing really slow which will end up in a miscarriage.. i would feel relieved if this happens as i really dont want it to be ectopic. at least the doctor today said that she thinks its not ectopic! cant wait to get over it and start again


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Isabel :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear this isobel.. sending you big big cyber hugs..


----------



## sspencer99

I don't understand why ur dr is not doing more for you why are they not checking to see if it's eptopic 
Big :hugs: Hun xxx


----------



## sept10

been a busy bee today - started nesting i think!! our bedroom first as thats were baby will be sleeping.....didn't realise how much dust could accumulate under beds and wardopes!!! 

went to ikea last night and got the poang chair with sheepskin cover for the nursery - it was reduced from £210 to £79...bargain!!!

isobel - thoughts with you.


----------



## QueenVic

Isobel I'm so sorry :hugs: FX'd for your next try :dust:

Sarah yay for nesting ! I have not stopped on maternity leave yet ! Lookng like I might actually get to relax next week should all get fin this weekend.. then just back to the normal chores and some swimming, meeting friends, pampering.. hopefully :thumbup:

WHERE'S ERICKA ! hehe


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well she was headed to the dr this afternoon... hopefully he had some good news...


----------



## truthbtold

Vic im willing to bet my salary that you will deliver before me. I saw a nurse practioner today and she really was a waste of time. She couldnt give me a membrane sweep. Couldnt tell me anything about and induction. She said they usually let patients go to 42 weeks. The thought of going over my due date scares me all I think about is stillbirths....meconium aspiration....big babies and bad stitches. I just feel like my body has failed me I did so much to get to this point weekly ulstrasounds... Weekly injections... Cervix funneling and shortening and now that its time my body just refuses to dilate. She did do a check today im only 2cm. So needless to say im not a happy camper.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ARGH. 
42 weeks??? I hope that's not the case and this lady didn't know what she was talking about. Like you said, you've done too much up to this point to have to wait until 42 weeks to get any sort of assistance. 
Try not to focus on the horror stories. :hugs: 
When do you go back?


----------



## truthbtold

I just called them back my doctor assistant double booked him for tuesday so im going back tuesday at 1. The nurse practioner wanted me to go back next friday for a non stress test if I dont deliver. Just craziness. I cant wait to talk to my own doctor.


----------



## Sun_Flower

*MASSIVE HUGS ERICKA* I know exactly how you're feeling as I went all the way to 41+6. I had one attempted membrane sweep at 41 weeks (they wouldn't even attempt one before I was 41 weeks - went in for an appointment at 40+5 and they refused to do a sweep and I had to come back 2 days later!) but my cervix was high, facing the back and totally closed. They said because my cervix wasn't dilated at all they wouldn't even attempt a second sweep and just booked me for an induction at 42 weeks, but Eden ended up arriving the day before my induction, with clear waters and no complications during labour - fair enough she was a giant and I had a 3rd degree tear and bleeding, but that was due to genetics and me pushing when I shouldn't have been, it was nothing to do with how far along I was. If you go back on here to when I was due, I got really upset too and felt like a failure because I felt as if my body couldn't do the thing it was designed to do - but it happened in the end, and I did it! I know it's of little to no consolation but you're not even at your due date yet, you've got some time before it comes to induction, and the stillbirth statistics really don't shoot up until between 42 and 43 weeks, which is why they don't let you go more than 42 weeks without getting the baby out. Everything will be fine, honestly :) xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks so much. I really think I let my doctors get my hopes high. With all the cervical problems I have had this last two pregnancies they made me feel like this baby would just fall out after my cerclage was removed and the injections stopped. I never gave much thought that I would make it to my due date or even passed it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's funny you say it that way, but I sort of thought your baby would just "fall out," too. He must just not be ready yet... 
Hmmm... do you have anything very serious and important planned over the next week? 'Cause guaranteed he would want to interrupt if you did... Maybe you should _make_ some very serious and very important plans. :)


----------



## truthbtold

So funny you said that Jen some ladies on another board said the same thing but my,sons 10th birthday plans were it. I dont have anything else to do now or anywhere to go. Its cold here lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha it's not too bad here... it was close to 50 today, I think. Our snow has mostly melted... 
Is there a blizzard in the forecast? That would be an inconvenient-- and therefore likely-- time for him to show up...


----------



## lilrojo

aww hugs erika.. hope he shows soon.. its funny how you do all the work to keep him in and now he doesnt want to come out..


----------



## QueenVic

I'm not convinced! When I saw my dr this week she was pretty sure he wouldn't be early or on time and Urgh I'm worried about all those things too Ericka... not nice..it's scary but I'm not booked in with midwife until 41+1 and I'm assuming they'll do a sweep then but not sure why they won't do them earlier?


----------



## truthbtold

Vic I was told you have to be dilating before they will do a sweep. I guess they just dont allow the nurse practitioner at my office to do them. Thats why I didnt get mine done.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's what I've heard... around the BnB watercooler. :) Before BnB, I'd never even heard of a sweep. 

How's everyone today? Not much going on here... started my iron today... feeling okay so far, but it's early yet...


----------



## sept10

i've been soo lucky all through this pregnancy i'm really not complaining but whenever i sit down for any length of time - when i go to stand up i get lots of pain over my pubic bone, especially when i stand on my right leg, i know its ligaments softening but it makes me walk funny for a while till it goes - don't mind it really as long as it doesn't get worse and goes as soon as baby arrives, otherwise i won't be able to stand up holding the baby as i have to lean on things to get up and for those first few steps i'm a bit all over the place....i have full on preggo waddle now....everywhere i go people keep saying i look ready to pop!!


----------



## truthbtold

I hate when people tell me I look like im ready to pop lol. 

Jen I love my iron pills they make my days so much easier. Beforr them I thought I was dying from shortness or breathe and exhaustion.


----------



## sept10

i hear iron pills can block you up.....my Hb was just within normal so i didn't need them...phew as feeling slightly stubborn on the loo as it is if you know what i mean!


----------



## truthbtold

My iron does just the opposite I can go rather smoothly no constipation at all this pregnancy. Last time I had post partum hemroids I thought I would die every time I had to go.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel said her iron didn't stop her up, either. 
I have only taken it once so far, but hopefully it will do good things and not bad. I did get some senokot, though, if I need it. 
Erika, that gives me hope that it made you feel better. 
How long do you think it will take before I notice a difference? Honestly, I feel pretty good this afternoon, but I don't know if it could work that fast... it's only been about 6-7 hours since I took it. 

If you don't stalk my journal... DS and I put together the stroller this afternoon...



I really really love it-- the way it looks, the way it handles, the way it folds down... I'm so happy with it. :)


----------



## sspencer99

It's lively Jen 
I can't wait till I start getting all that stuff hehe 

I bet it's anoying erika as u just want to drop 

My lill girl is wriggling around like crazy
Maye she's loving lord of the rings as much as mummy who knows all three film word for word lol xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, they say that after they're born, they will recognize sounds that they used to hear from inside the womb... And she's right around the age to start responding to sounds, isn't she? 
Crumb used to get wiggly when I put on Mad About You at night. Although that could've been a coincidence since it was always about the same time when I lay down to go to bed... :shrug:


----------



## QueenVic

My irons been fine so far which I'm pleased about with not eating meat, make sure I get it from other sources :thumbup: but as far going to the toilet issue that chops and changes all the time! Really don't want to be bunged up going into labour :wacko:

Oh stace that reminds me I meant to say this morning Pickle was going MAD last night for hours !! It was actually really uncomfy/sore, felt like he was trying to break out of my tummy !!
Then when I went to bed felt like I had dull period pain for a while but today all seems back to normal :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol Jen I felt better the next day I take 325mg a day. And it looks like you might need a double stroller lol.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Crumb was doing that today-- the thing where s/he tries to break out through my belly-- just when I lay down for a rest. :wacko: Makes it hard to rest when they do that. 

I had a pain last night that felt like it started at the top of my birth canal and radiated down and out my hoohah... it was weird. It really hurt, so I sat down right away, and then nothing else. :shrug: I never felt anything like it with DS, so I have no idea what it was. Every now and then I get weird pains and then they don't come back. :shrug: 

My dr has me on 325 mg twice a day. Hopefully I start feeling better by tomorrow. That would be great, not to feel so tired and breathless. 

Yeah, I was surprised DS had any interest in the stroller. He hasn't wanted to ride in one in a couple years. So I pushed him around the house a little bit... I told him how I used to do that when he was a baby and he was cranky. 
Hehe at first when he climbed in, I was a little afraid it would collapse right under him!! But it was fine. Good thing I got one that goes up to 50 lbs! :)


----------



## babydustcass

Hey ladies

Happy new year to everyone! 

We have had a sad start to the year unfortunately, Astons Grandad died suddenly so it hasnt been the bests of starts. We only saw him last friday, when on a whim we drove the 3 hrs to kent to see friends and family before the new year came in. Its comforting to know we got to see him one last time and spend some time with him, he got to meet his second great granchild too, which i know he will treasure. Funeral is on te 24th so we are back to Kent then, really not looking forwards to it. Right now its not really sunk in as we are detached from it here away from the family, but when we see them i know its going to be a very emotional and sad day. I hope that day we can celebrate his fantastic and full life, rather than mourn for his death as he wouldn't have wanted that.
We have been really busy, I am back working and so there is little time for the forums at the moment. We have started to get well under way with wedding planning now, we have found our venue and next week getting together with the owner to go through final prices and ideas. Its really exciting, we are going to march 2013 so i have a fair bit of time to plan and we have enough time to save. 

Macie is doing great, growing so fast my little muffin is almost out of all her newborn clothes. Last night she went 6.5hrs of solid sleep which was nice :) Shes a real smiley baby, when her eyes are open she is smiling all the time and today we are getting a bit of talk from her, its so cute and she has such a girly voice. 
George is totally in love with his little sister and loves to play doting brother helping me out. He had a fabulous christmas and is looking forwards to his Birthday on the 28th, when he will be 4.... starting school in September!!! OMG!

I havent had a chance to read back over all the chat but i did pick up a few bits along the way.

Congratulations Ysa!!! Such wonderful news

Goodluck to the ladies due to pop very soon, wishing you easy births and healthy babies! 

Hope all the ladies who have a bit to go yet are having wonderful easy pregnancies! Enjoy it ladies, i do miss my bump so much, although i enjoyed it to the very end. I look at my girl and cant believe she is here, all the wondering and excitement is over, now it's the FUN part. 
hoping to get on a bit more in the coming weeks, i really miss chatting and being a part of the thread. Need to get on top of the work here and then I will have a bit more time free
Cassiexx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Cassie, I can't believe you're back to work already!! 

So sorry to hear about Aston's granddad. :hugs: At least he got to see Macie. 

Yay for wedding planning!! Wow, by then, George will be 5 and Macie will be walking and talking and everything!! Are they going to be in the wedding? How cute would that be? 

I can't believe in the next 7 weeks we're going to have FIVE MORE BABIES!!!


----------



## babydustcass

Five wow!!! Amazing! Maybe by my wedding there will be more babies on the way? Anyone planning another soon after??? Lol no more here for me hehehe
Yes Jen macie and George will be able to walk up the isle holding hands... Sooo cute
All this wedding malarky, I really have no choice but to work, it's a good job I love it eh!! Lol

How are you Jen? Is thomas starting to notice? George tells some funny stories about how macie arrived on this earth haha xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Jen she's at the hearing stage now :) 
Wow five more followed by me followed yAsa how exciting 

Happy 39 weeks vicky 

I plan to enjoy my lill girl for a bit before we start trying again so maybe when she a yr we will start trying for number two xx


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 39 weeks Vic.....its show down time whose it gonna be lol. Im still thinking your odds are better than mine.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Cassie, that will be sooo cute to see them walk down the aisle together!! 

I'm thinking maybe we'll be just starting to ttc again by that time. If we decide we want a third. Right now I'm not sure. I might be happy with two. I'm already worried enough as it is about how I will love them both enough. If I have three, I might be spread too thin. 

Happy 39 weeks, Vicki!! 

Either one of you could go at any time now... 
I'm gonna say... 
Erika on the 10th
Vicki on the 20th
Sarah on the 30th. 
Based on nothing other than how nice the numbers look. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Jen im sure you will love them both equally. I only had one son for 7 years I was wondering how I could manage with a baby since me and my oldest had such a close bond but it all worked out because my youngest is a daddies boy lol. But your heart just grows with each child you bring into the world this time I dont have those worries. Im more worried about how this boy will fit in with the other two because even though they are 7 years apart they are super close.


----------



## DrGomps

wow, lots to catch up on...

Isabel, why dont they think its an ectopic anymore?? Big :hugs:

Aw,Stacey, its nice when they can react to sound. 

Erika, :hugs: I remember thinking there was no way I would make it to my due date and the thought of going past was overwhelming. Don't worry about complications, they will monitor you baby and check placenta health. If there are any problems they would just deliver you. 2 cms is good though. :thumbup:

Cassie, good to see you on here. sorry to hear about aston's grandfather.Its pretty amazing you got to see him right before though. Yay for wedding planning. glad macie is doing well.

I can't believe how many babies are coming in the next few weeks...

AFM, things are good here. Josephine has been a bit fussy since her jabs, so I actually gave her some gripe water which seemed to work nicely.

Other then that, just enjoying our last few days in new york before we go on our epic trip.


----------



## QueenVic

I used to LOVE gripe water !

Cassie nice to hear from u but so sorry about astons grandad, thank god u went and saw them, must of been fate.. :hugs: Wedding planning must be soooooo exciting !!

I kind of hope your right Jen and then I would well and truly have got rid of this cold bug by then !! Hmm maybe a _bit_ earlier than the 20th would be nice though, hehe..

*HAPPY 33 WEEKS JEN *


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

3 pages to catch up on.. chatty ladies in here..

Cassie so happy for an update from you.. have missed you.. sorry about ashton's grandad, but like the others said must have been fate that you saw him right before.. and he got to see macie..

Erika-still keeping my fxed that baby comes soon..:) 2 days till your due date..

Vicki-happy 39 weeks.. cant believe only one more and its your due date.. crazy time has gone so fast..

Jen-happy 33 weeks.. nice stroller by the way.. love that thomas seems so excited about it..

Stacey-yay for an active ava.. so fun when they can recognize sounds.. 

Andrea-happy to hear all is going well.. sorry about josie being cranky.. what is gripe water??? never heard of it.. hope your trip goes really well..

Ysa hope your well.. cant wait to hear about your scan soon..:)

Isabel-hope your doing okay.. sending big hugs..

AFM-was out and about all day yesterday.. shopping in the am with my mom as dh was fixing her jeep..then went out with dh in the afternoon, got my diaper bag bought so that was nice.. one less thing.. :) Getting closer and closer to being done..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika... full moon tomorrow... could maybe get things moving?


----------



## truthbtold

Someone on another board said the full moon was tonight. I hope something happens soon but im scared to get my hopes up.


----------



## DrGomps

come on full moon!!! sending labor :dust: to you Erika!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Ohh jen soo sorry happy 33 weeks Hun x 

Cmon baby erika you can do it 

Good to hear from both Andrea an cass 
An sorry to hear abjure Astons grandad I hope the wedding planning will help keep ur mind busy x

Watched war horse last nite but being someone who studied them for three years found the story very hard to beleive lol 
Also had the worst notes sleep bad pains in my side tossing n turning all bloody nite and then have to get up to go to crappy work Ohh they joys 

Have a good day guys 
Erika keep us posted xx


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Ladies :coffee:

I can't remember.. how overdue did Andrea/Cass/Raych go please ?? 

Wouldn't it be nice if your due date was *actually* when baby was born, I feel like I am happy to wait until the weekend as think I will feel more mentally prepared then but the minute I go over I will start panicking that something will go wrong :wacko:

Can't win !


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wow, I've missed a lot! Finally back from up North - had a lovely time, realised how much I miss it up there :( Not a lot I can do about that now though just got to get on with it lol :) Ended up staying at my mums with Eden last night and OH stayed at home, because all three of us have colds and my mum offered to take the baby so we could get some sleep, but I couldn't be without her overnight so I came too and Mum just woke up for her feeds, which was lovely. Feeling nice and rested today, although OH didn't get much sleep because he said he found it too weird without us there, aww!

I thought there'd be at LEAST one baby here by the time I got back, but they're all taking their time like Eden did!

RE: Gripe Water - it used to contain alcohol over here in the UK when I was little - I got hold of a bottle when I was about 5, used it in my tea set when I was having a tea party with my dolls, and fed it to the cat... she was stumbling about so much my mum thought she'd been hit by a car, but she was just completely drunk! Those poor cats went through hell with me - I tried to paint their claws with nail varnish once, but ended up spilling it on one of them and I got worried I'd get told off so I hid her in a drawer... my mum only found out when she went to get a pair of socks and this cat jumped out at her - she had to hold her down and cut out the fur that had nail varnish on! I was an angelic child really, honest...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vic - Andrea gave birth on her due date, Cass was a few days late, and I was 13 days late (but I'm sure you won't be THAT overdue!) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: Rachel!! You were an ornery kiddo, weren't you? :rofl: I feel bad for the things Eden is going to do to Ruby in the coming years... 

What _does_ gripe water have in it? It's supposed to be all natural, isn't it? I never used it with DS but he maybe could've benefited from it. 

Erika-- my calendar says full moon is tonight. Although maybe it depends on where you live? Idk. My understanding of anything even remotely related to astronomy is pathetic! :blush: 
Anywho, come on out baby!!! It's time to be born!!! 

Feeling okay so far today. Stayed up too late last night reading. Maybe the iron will start to kick in... hasn't so far... still felt lightheaded this morning... 
Have to go pay the car insurance... might nip over to walmart since it's on the same road... pick up something small... pacifiers or something. Ooh, or maybe a little toy. Crumb has no toys yet. :)


----------



## sspencer99

aww jen yeah got some toys ava has none either 
i want to go on a spree il get the chance in feb to shop galore 
i have a friend at home whos baby is due friday she has no sign of her popping out 

aww its making me soo impatient i want ava here NOW but i also want her fully backed and healthy xxxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies. Not even a darn contraction lol this is sad. I cant wait to see the doctor tomorrow. Jen I think your right the full moon is tonight. So here's to hoping.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, I know what you mean. I really want Crumb here now, but I don't want him/her to have to spend a month in nicu-- and, for that matter, possibly taken to another hospital-- so it's worth waiting. 
I'm looking forward to some other babies being born in the meantime to distract me! 

I think I'll probably go a little overboard and buy whatever we don't have yet once we get our tax return-- which _should_ be before baby comes. But just in case, I'm trying to get all the essentials first. 

Erika, I don't know if I believe all that about the full moon-- I read an article last night and it basically said the full moon is supposed to have a pull on the amniotic fluid, similar to the pull on the oceans? Sounds a little far-fetched to me, but at this point, I'm in full support of anything that gets that baby born!!


----------



## truthbtold

Jen I dont think you going to go over im predicting a 38 weeker for you.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe it will be 39 weeks and a few days. My dr will schedule my section at my next appt on the 19th. :)
That is one thing I don't envy you girls about. The waiting is agonizing!! I will know exactly when. 
Hehe but I'll probably be freaking out the night before. I expect you all to calm me down! 

Erika, I think your baby is waiting because he didn't want Beyonce's baby to steal his thunder! :haha:


----------



## sept10

Vick - the scans are pretty accurate but the sonographer did say to me that they can be up to five days out...so mentally i'm adding 5 days onto my due date and preparing for that to be the actual due date....then if i go over that its only really 5 days till they will induce!! Besides majority of first timers go late....
right now i'm happy to wait and even go a little late....my mum went late and was induced on all 4 of us but will see closer to the time if i'm still this patient!!! haha this is still only my first week finished work/uni stuff so not quite got to the bored stage yet...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Hope your all doing well..

Vicki-I to wouldnt worry too much about going over.. Almost all first time moms go over their due dates, and even second or third.. so dont be too mad if you do go over.. My first dr said most first time moms give birth between weeks 39-41.. so your doing fine.. 

Erika-hope baby comes soon.. :)

AFM-dont have too much left to do for baby.. a few last things to get.. got my diaper bag and had fun buying mckenna some shirts for big sister.. :) Need to get wipes yet but i think thats about all.. then its just resting and having fun before baby..

Also im happy cuz i pretty much know when my baby will come too.. as he doesnt want me to get to my due date... so will be week 39 for sure.. possibly 38 weeks if im dialating at all for a sweep..:)


----------



## sspencer99

My back is killing me an I think my uterus is having a good old stretch think n early night for me too 

Gl erika hope something happens for you xx


----------



## DrGomps

ooh Logan, I love the big sibling outfits...can't wait to get some for Josie..

Erika...sending you baby dust..I know how hard it is waiting for it to start...I never got a proper start...just had a slow leak of fluids...:brat:

Jen, it is nice that you will have a solid date and don't have to deal with the suspense...

Stacey..I know that feeling of wanting your baby now...but now that i have her I miss being pregnant (though I LOVE having her with me and all our cuddles).


----------



## truthbtold

Im fed up I think im just gonna beg for an induction tomorrow lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Think it'll work? :)


----------



## truthbtold

Lets hope so lol


----------



## lilrojo

Awww sorry Erika.. hope you can get a day set.. crazy how my dr has already talked to me about an induction at 39 weeks..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies, been kinda lurking in here recently.. Dealing with MS already and just not feeling well :sick: 6 weeks today though! :D I have a scan scheduled for Saturday so that hopefully, we can see a HB!!

Ericka, FXed they give in and give you that induction today!! labor dust coming your way! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sspencer99

ohh yasa yay 
happy 6 weeks looking forwards to saturday x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 6 weeks, Ysa! 

Happy due date, Erika!! Come on, baby!!! We have toys!! :)

Feeling crappy today. Seems like the iron isn't helping. Or at least not much, or maybe just not yet. :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, hopefully they start working soon.. You've been on them for a little while now, right? :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It's only been a few days. I was trying to decide whether I really needed them or not, and then I read stuff where people's dr's had told them if they didn't get their iron levels up they might need a transfusion after the birth. So I decided to start taking them. 
It gives me hope that Erika started feeling better right away. 
But I've also read that it can take up to 6 weeks to start working. So... in that case, I might not see the benefits until I'm actually IN the hospital. 
Either way, I decided they're important. But I'd like to feel better now. :(


----------



## truthbtold

Jen is your iron a prescribition or over the counter?


----------



## DrGomps

happy due date Erika!! COme on baby!! Time to meet mommy!!

Happy 6 weeks Ysatis!! :D

Jen, hope the iron starts working soon.


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Andrea. 

Happy 6 weeks Ysa. 

Doctors Appt is at 1est. Im on pins and needles.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww fingers crossed Ericka, can't wait to hear the news!

Hope the Iron kicks in soon Jen :)

Happy 6 weeks Ysa - half way through first tri already! *big hugs* xx


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy due date Ericka !! Good Luck at your appointment !!

Happy 6 weeks Ysa - Can't wait to hear about your scan !!*

Aww Jen hope u feel better soon :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

HAPPY 6 WEEKS YSA.. :)

Good luck Erika.. happy Due Date.. :)

Jen hugs and hope the iron starts helping soon.. :)

AFM stay at home and hang out day today.. may go out and play later this afternoon with mckenna.. as its supposed be about 50 today.. which is crazy for jan 10th.. and there still is no snow.. strange too.. but i love it.. :)

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## Traskey

*Peeks in * still no new babies? Oooooooooooooooooo, can't be long now. 

Happy due date Erika and happy 6 weeks Ysa :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Okay ladies im back still only 2cm. Im headed to the hospital tonight to be induced. I check in at 8pm. And they will place the cervadil to see if it starts contractions. If not they will start pitocin in the morning.


----------



## DrGomps

yay Erika for getting the ball rolling!! bet you feel relieved....hopefully you don't need the pitocin.

Rachel, love your new avatar pic.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wohoo: Ericka! :D

Raych, I agree, new avatar is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## QueenVic

Ericka ahhhhhhh see I told u it wouldn't be me first !!

I'm so excited, hope u can keep us updated, GOOD LUCK !!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Lol too bad it couldnt be naturally. But I will be updating often.


----------



## DrGomps

well hopefully the gel works and kicks start labor so you don't need the pitocin...if you have the gel do you have to stay on the monitors or can you walk around??


----------



## sspencer99

Good luck erika I can't wait to comE on in the morn an see you've had ur bubba

Yes rach I saw pic too cute 

I've forgotten what I want to say lol haha typical xx


----------



## sspencer99

Good luck erika I can't wait to comE on in the morn an see you've had ur bubba

Yes rach I saw pic too cute 

I've forgotten what I want to say lol haha typical xx


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea im not sure. He did say they will give me an iv when I get there. At my last induction the gel didnt work but I also wasnt dilated at all. This time im already soft and 2cm so maybe it will work better. I hope I can walk around. 

Thanks Stacey.


----------



## Sun_Flower

AWWW so glad things are getting moving Ericka - can't wait to hear news, good luck :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, good luck Erika!!! 
I'm so excited! Hopefully baby will be here tomorrow!! 
I'm glad the dr is moving things along for you. It would've been so frustrating just to get sent home. So by now you've been in for an hour... can't wait for an update. :)

Yes, the iron is a prescription. 325 mg twice a day. 
I figure they'll check my blood again next week and we'll see where I'm at. If they don't seem like they're going to, I'll ask if they will. 
I'm trying to take it with juice and not have any milk when I take it, but it's hard. I have to take it twice a day, and the milk really helps with my heartburn. 

Love the avatar, Rachel! Look at that smile!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay so excited for you erika.. :) Hope labor starts up and no pitocin is needed..


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

Erika whats going on you in labour yet lol xxxxxx <3


----------



## QueenVic

Ahh no news yet.. hope all is going well for Ericka :baby:


----------



## sspencer99

aww still no news 

hows it all going with you vick any contractions ?? 

trarcey i know your popping in n out hows it all going ??
im excited for you this cycle 
dont really get the time to read all journals ive not updated mine in ages either


----------



## truthbtold

Morning ladies the cervidil did little to nothing. It only took me too 3cm and 50% effaceed. So pretty much only 1cm because I was already 2cm. So its pitocin time. There hooking me up now.


----------



## QueenVic

Nothing here yet Stace!

Been for a swim and going to do a few things around the house today..

Oh Ericka thinking of u and hope it's not too painful, keep us updated, not long until u meet baby now how exciting !!!! :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Good luck, Erika!! Hope it's not too much longer for you. Time to meet baby boy!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck Ericka, thinking of you :) xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ericka, GL :dust:


----------



## sspencer99

:dust: erika 
soo dammmmm excited 

then yasa has her scan on sat will be watching all day xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:coffee: 

Soooo excited we're 'bout to have a baby born!!


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Good luck Erika :dance:


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck Erika.. :)

Yay 33 weeks today.. another week down.. :) 4 more to term.. then 6 more till baby will be here.. im so excited..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan, happy 33 weeks! :) I'll be reaching 2nd tri as you and Jen are having your babies :)


----------



## Traskey

Wow Logan, 33 weeks :dance: It's not going to be much longer now! They'll be lots of lovely babies in here.


----------



## QueenVic

*HAPPY 33 WEEKS LOGAN !! *

So excited for more news from Ericka :baby:


----------



## sspencer99

Tracy yay grow some eggs 
How long does that take??? 
Happy 33 weeks Logan xxx


----------



## Isabel209

miscarried last saturday (at 8 weeks) as i got my period, but pregnancy test is still very strong positive! what's wrong with me?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Isabel, sorry you MC'd :hugs: hun

It takes some time for hormones to fall and go back to zero. So I'd keep testing every once in a while until it goes negative again.


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. 

I know Ysa.. so exciting.. 2nd tri is way better.. so much fun and you get to find out the sex.. :)

Crazy to think its gonna be over soon.. i will miss it.. but ready to hold my peanut in my arms.. :)

Isabel-so sorry to hear you have miscarried.. i hope your okay.. sending you big hugs.. and the bleeding of a mc is not your period.. so you will still have hcg in your system.. are you being monitored to make sure your levels go back to zero.. I was monitored when i mc'ed at 12 weeks.. and the time i did at 5 weeks.. but i just tested and it came back neg a few days later for that one.. Keep testing for a while and it will reach a negative.. just takes a while..


----------



## DrGomps

Sorry to hear about the bleeding. Are they still monitoring you? It will take awhile for the HCG to go down. :hugs:

Erika, hope the pitocin works. No fun, but I guess you got to do what you got to do to meet your son.


----------



## sspencer99

:hugs: Isobel 

A few of us on here have mced it does take a while for ur levels to come down 
I know it's hard but as soon as the bleeding stops I'd get straight back in the saddle as ur body will be more fertile xxxx

Arm my back is getting worse think it's time to see my dr :( and I was totally enjoying my pregnancy xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've heard a chiropractor can do wonders. Or an osteopath? Is that the same thing? Anyway, hope you can get it checked out and start feeling better. You _should_ be enjoying pregnancy! :)


----------



## Isabel209

Thank you ladies... It's the second time that i am miscarrying due to low progesterone levels... what supplements did you take to increase progesterone? suppositories didnt make a difference to me


----------



## FloridaGirl21

what were your Progesterone levels at Isabel?


----------



## truthbtold

So sorry for your loss Isabel.

Happy 33weeks Logan. 

Okay ladies this pitocin has kicked in and its kicking my butt. Im still managing the pain fairly well. But I can see a epidural in my future lol. They havent checked my cervix since this morning so I cant update on dilation.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

exciting Ericka!


----------



## Isabel209

FloridaGirl21 said:


> what were your Progesterone levels at Isabel?

they were 1200 at 7weeks... :(


----------



## Isabel209

sorry.. that was my hcg.. progesterone in first pregnancy was 89 at 5 weeks (according to doc was very good) but then dropped down and i miscarried. in my second pregnancy the highest was 39 - relatively low


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hmm, 39 doesn't really seem low to me.. Last time mine was checked it was 23.7 I think. Is it possible this last MC wasn't due to your Progesterone but some other reason? :hugs: I know this is a tough time for you :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika, so exciting!!!! :hugs: 
Hang in there!! Ain't no shame in the epidural!! Can't wait 'til your baby is here!!! 

Isabel, were they able to rule out an ectopic?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ericka if I'd have been induced and had to have pitocin I bet I'd TOTALLY have ripped someones arm off for an epidural, don't be a hero, have it if you need it. Can't wait for news!!! xxx


----------



## Isabel209

AmaryllisRed said:


> Erika, so exciting!!!! :hugs:
> Hang in there!! Ain't no shame in the epidural!! Can't wait 'til your baby is here!!!
> 
> Isabel, were they able to rule out an ectopic?

i had a scan and doctor said "I cant see anything related to ectopic" but wasnt advised to do more tests". At least i miscarried naturally without the need to be operated.


----------



## DrGomps

Erika, pitocin is evil...I would definitely go for the epi.


----------



## Traskey

sspencer99 said:


> Tracy yay grow some eggs
> How long does that take???
> Happy 33 weeks Logan xxx

9 days Stacey, thanks for asking, to get them to the right size. I can't believe how quick your pregnancy seems to be going. Or is that just me? :haha:


----------



## truthbtold

Okay so they placed my epi but it seems to be working on the right so there coming back yo fix it. I hope they dont have to stick me again. 5cm and 70% effaced.


----------



## Traskey

Sending loads of "take the pain" away fairies to Ericka :dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Grow eggies grow! Keeping everything crossed for you Tracey :)

Erika - everything will feel better now you've had the epi, and you can get on with having your baby :) xxx


----------



## sspencer99

My last check in before bed 
Nite all hopefully when I wake up there will be a new baby in the group xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh Tracey thats great 9 days and counting 
It's gone fast n slow this week is a drag for me xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Come on, baby!! Shouldn't be much longer, right? :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck erika.. cant wait for an update..

Isabel i agree with Ysa on the miscarrying for other reason.. Your progesterone levels arent that low for pregnancy.. mine were 32 the one time they were checked and im now 33 weeks pregnant..


----------



## truthbtold

He is here ladies. 20 mins of pushing without contractions they had to turn the pitocin off because his heart rate was dropping. 7lbs 11oz. 20 inches long 6:39pm. His name is Jeremiah.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wohoo: So happy for your Ericka!! :yipee: The STC's first baby boy :cloud9:

ETA: well, I just remembered Cran had a boy too.. :dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww YAY welcome to the world baby Jeremiah - STC baby boy number 1 :D

Congratulations hon, enjoy him and have a well deserved rest!! xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo.. congrats erika.. the next of many babies to come.. :) cant wait for another update and pic.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Oh wow - *CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!! *:baby::baby::baby:

Can't wait to see a pic !! :hugs:


Trace good luck am keeping everything crossed for u !!

Isobel so sorry hun hope you're ok :hugs: horrible thing to go through like stace said a few of us have mc'd, not nice..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Erika, massive congratulations!!! Well done!! 

I love love LOVE the name Jeremiah. So happy to have another healthy, beautiful STC baby! Can't wait to see pics and hear more... 

Take your time and rest and enjoy him!! 
:cloud9:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies. Im so overwhelmed with joy. I will post again in the morning. Im exhausted.


----------



## cranberry987

Congratulations :) hope the induction wasn't too brutal

X


----------



## sspencer99

Congrats Hun so pleased for you 
A beautiful healthy lill boy xx


----------



## truthbtold

Here he is


----------



## cranberry987

:) lush. Well done :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

He's adorable!!! Look how alert he is! He's just perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

beautiful pic Erika :cloud9:


----------



## QueenVic

Ohmygod he's gorgeous ! Look at his hair and eyes :baby:

Well done Ericka hope it wasn't too bad for u xx


----------



## DrGomps

congrats erika!! He is GORGEOUS!! And love the name too!!


----------



## sspencer99

awww he is lovley 
and by the looks of it there is quite a bit of hair on him 
:) 

aww im soo pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

He's gorgeous! and he doesn't look newborn, like Jen says he looks so alert! Another baby with lots of hair like Josie and Eden :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, I doubt Crumb will have as much hair as some of your babies have had... 
Here's Thomas at 5 weeks. Poor kid. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, I think this LO won't have much hair either.. I was practically bold till I was TWO... Hopefully Jesse's jeans kick in there cause he's always had a full head of hair..


----------



## lilrojo

Erika he is just a cutie pie.. making me want my baby here already lol.. only 6 more weeks.. till an induction-blah.. hopefully dont need that.. 

Cold and icky here today.. snowy and cold.. like 9 out.. blah.. 

Hope your all doing well.. hanging out inside today.. cant believe my appt is next week already and my tour.. so excited.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That cold today? Wow! Stay in and stay warm!! Let's get all the icky weather out of the way now so you will have an easy trip to the hospital next month! :)

I know, I soooo want my baby!! I think there have been like 5-6 Feb babies born already!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Erika, it's a beautiful baby boy :wohoo:

Welcome to the world Jeremiah!


----------



## babydustcass

awww congrats Erika, he is a gem xxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies. As you can see from my avatar my boys tend to have a ton of hair and it never falls out lol. His hair is thinner so it may thin out. He is really alert wont sleep he keeps looking around trying to figure out his surroundings. He such a sweetie.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww. :cloud9: 
So when do the two of you get to come home? Are you anxious or are you enjoying one-on-one time? What do the older boys think of him?


----------



## sspencer99

lol yasa i was bald too lol then grew beautiful blond curls 
then they fell out and my hair came back dark :( 

xxx


----------



## truthbtold

Jen, I think im headed home tomorrow. But im never in a rush I wouldnt mind staying until saturday. I like being pampered lol. The boys havent seen him yet I have been pretty sore today and didnt want them to come up here. So saving there introduction until tomorrow.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, well stay as long as you can!! Enjoy yourself... I bet it's a LOT quieter there than it is at your house, even the way nurses are constantly coming in to poke and prod. :)
I plan to do the same. My dad's gf said I can stay three days and the first day doesn't count. And we get special food in the maternity ward, and apparently now we can get a massage, too. Nice. :)


----------



## truthbtold

A massage sounds great. I miss my boys but I am enjoying the peace and quiet lol.


----------



## lilrojo

We only stay 2 days for a vaginal delivery.. so thats when im planning to go home.. i will miss mckenna too much anyways.. lol but im sure i will be busy.. but i know i will cry about her.. nice huh prob could just thinking about it


----------



## truthbtold

Logan my boys fight so much I feel like im on vacation lol. Then im enjoying the time alone with Jeremiah because once we go home Im splitting my attention between all three. But the verdicts in we are headed home tomorrow.


----------



## lilrojo

Erika im sure if i had more than one i would feel the same..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all rough nite sleep again would mind but getting up for work is hard xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, are you pretty busy at work or do you have to sit around a lot? I think it would be easier working while pregnant if you kept busy... so you wouldn't have time to think about how tired or achey you are? 
I sort of find that being home... if I tackle lots of housework and projects and run errands, I don't think about how tired and achey I am until I take a minute to rest. 

It's windy and cold and snowing here today. Lovely day to go grocery shopping. :wacko:


----------



## sept10

Congratulations Ericka - he is gorgeous!!!!
Can't wait to meet my little baby now and i'm thinking its a boy too!!!

oddly my pelvic pain seems to have got better.....hope this doesn't mean tht baby is headingback up in the wring direction...however my bum hurts like i'm sitting on it too much..haha maybe it is cause i'm sitting on it too much!!!!

stil going to the loo loads although not much comes out each time....

and taken up knitting...something to keep me busy....

hope alls well with everyone!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

12 more days!! Woohoo!! 

What are you knitting? I wish I knew how... one of these days I'll learn... 

So are you for sure on names now? Not much time left to decide, you know... :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Cant believe how many babies are about to be in here soon.. :) Getting so excited.. I had a delivery dream last night.. lol and i had a baby boy.. hope its right lol, as all the rest have been girl dreams.. We shall soon see.. 

Safe travels home today Erika.. hope you get plenty of rest.. :)

AFM cold here too and snowy.. blah.. I need to go pick up dh's tabs for his truck and pay a few bills.. and get gas for my drive on wednesday to my drs.. hope you all have a great day..


----------



## sept10

Names are 

Boy - Noah or Darragh

Girl - Ciara or Hannah
pretty set on them ...well daniel said what about emily this morning but not sure how serious he was!!

can't believe you stay in hospital for 2 days after birth...here its hours.....unless there are complications. 

jen - haven't knitted in years - bought a book on amazon and doing one of the beginners projects...just a little Tote bag but i've changed the colours to our nursery colours so i can use it to hold bibs or socks or something!! I also bought pattern for some baby hats so thats next on my to do list once i get back in the swing of the knitting..


----------



## sspencer99

No jen I sit at a desk all day it's soo blah Im bored 
I've got tonns of course work due in as well and my tutor is being a bitch I hate her 
She don't know I'm preggo so shell have a shock when we meet at the end of the month 
I've told her that shes stressing me aswell xx


----------



## truthbtold

We are officially discharged and headed out into the winter cold.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, lovely names, Sarah. 

Yeah, I think two days after is pretty standard here. I plan to be in for 3-4... that sounds crazy... But if I have my section on Tuesday, for instance, I'll probably stay Tues night, Wed night, and Thurs night, and go home Friday morning. That's my guess. 
I don't really have an agenda as far as wanting to stay in as long as possible or wanting to go home right away. I figure as soon as I am feeling better and can walk around and stuff, I'll be ready to get home. But probably no less than two nights. 

Sarah, can we see pics when you're done?

Stacey-- sorry you're bored at work... no BnB, I'm guessing, either. :( How does your tutor not know you're prego? Must not have seen her in awhile? :)

Erika-- be safe! We've gotten quite a bit of snow and it hasn't really stopped! Is he asleep? 
Hope you can update us occasionally but I know things will be busy once you are home. 

AFM... back from Subway and grocery shopping. Bleh. Glad it's done. Is winter over yet?


----------



## QueenVic

Here it's 2 days if no complications or until bf is established or up to a week if a c-section.. (this is if it's your 1st)

Sarah love the names, we still have a list of 6 so going to wait to decide !

Stace tell the tutor to give u a break, it's tough to work with baby brain lol

Ericka he looks soooooo cute in his little outfit I just showed OH, he's so lovely!

Logan & Jen I can't wait to find out what u guys are having :baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, evidently amazon thinks it's a girl. They just sent me a fourth pink bottle. :dohh:


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks ladies. 

Jen maybe its a sign. Lol they see pink in your future.


----------



## Sun_Flower

So I was looking back through the thread and realised that in 6 days, we'll all have been talking for a year. Was seriously bored, so I tweaked our banner a bit - what do you guys think?


https://i.imgur.com/w3Hzn.gif


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Raych, I love how you have a one-month-old and still manage to be bored!! :haha: 

I like it! Should we change it? 

Erika-- I know... I keep thinking amazon knows something I don't... But I saved my bottles from DS, and I'm going to throw them out just because I don't want to risk there being any mold or anything, but I have six rings that all fit the new bottles and don't show any signs of grossness. So I'm going to boil them and use them.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Jen - OH is getting LO off to sleep, and what do I do with my free time? mess around on the internet, what a sad life I lead!

I'll put it to a vote, shall we update our banner? I'll post the code if people like it, as I said it was just something I was playing around with - I won't be offended if people don't like it/ don't want to change :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well I like it. :thumbup: 

Haha that's totally what I would do, too-- any time DH goes on Daddy duty, I either get on the computer or lie on the couch in front of the TV. Productive, huh?


----------



## truthbtold

Lol dont feel bad im bored too. Most people would be tired. 

Jen what kind of bottles do you use?

Seems like i have another soy baby on my hands. This formula is giving him the runs and a upset stomach. He isnt a happy camper. My other two boy drank a soy formula so i dont know why i even tried the regular stuff. At least it was free and not a waste of money.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The ones I bought are gerber. They're the cheapest and I like them. I had gerber with DS and they didn't leak or anything. Hopefully Crumb is okay with them. Otherwise I'll have to go with something more expensive that eliminates air or whatever the fancy ones do. :)

Thomas was on soy formula, too. He was on the regular similac for like the first day or two and then the hospital switched him. I wonder if the same will happen with Crumb. 

So everyone in my family thinks Crumb is a girl!! Even before the whole pink bottle thing, and _especially_ now! I just think it's funny... I really really think s/he's a boy. 
But knowing that there is so much debate on the subject makes the surprise even more exciting. :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Rachel i love the banner too.. we should celebrate that we have all known each other for over a year.. :) would love to change the banner.. I vote YES

Jen i say your having a girl again.. lol i have no clue.. so i hope you do.. girls are great.. 

I say Sarah a boy and me a boy.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Of course I'll be happy either way. I initially wanted a girl and then changed my mind somewhere along the way. So... eh. As long as it's healthy. And cute. :haha:


----------



## Traskey

Erika, I love the new logo, I say post the link! Sorry that little one is not enjoying the milk though. Are they lactose intolerant?

Logan and Jen, i'm impressed that you haven't buckled and sneeked off for a scan to check the sex.

:hugs: for everyone else. Stacey, sorry your tutor is tressing you out. 
Loved the baby names chosen.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I must say, I'm impressed with myself! Every time I walk out of the dr's office without asking, I feel like I deserve a reward. :)

I guess the reward is the surprise at the end. :)

Ysa-- good luck with your scan today!! :hugs: When is it? I'm excited to hear all the details... like how many babies are in there... :haha:


----------



## QueenVic

Oooh yes good luck Ysa, exciting !!! :baby:

Raych I like the banner, give us the code!

At antenatal yesterday pickle was 2/5 engaged, know it doesn't mean much either way but I am happy to wait until next week & Dr still saying she'd be surprised if he was on time

Just had preggo yoga then got my toes done & a lash tint :thumbup: going to chill today as have meal at friends tonight zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMFG

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa !!!!!!!!

Twins !!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????

*OH
MY
GOD*

The first TWINS !!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

Ysa, is that what I think that is? 

:rofl: :cry: I think I've lost all control of bodily function right now!


----------



## QueenVic

I'm so excited I feel sick !!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes guys, twins. We got to see BOTH HBs!!!! Im so sick and scared and omg so many things right now. Most of all scared. For me, for the babies, prreterm labor. OMG


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: 
I can only imagine how stressed you feel... But in the end, it's a huge blessing and you are going to be the best mommy of twins EVER!! 

Did Jesse go with you?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Nope, he's hunting this weekend and has no service! Will probably call me tonight to check in cause he knew about the appt.


----------



## DrGomps

Omg, this is AMAZING!!! I am 1) So happy that your babies are healthy and 2) omfg...twins!!! :baby: :baby:

I would be overwhelmed too!! How does Jesse/your mom feel?? 

Rachel, love the new banner!!

Sending dust to Tracey as she stims and drink lots of water :munch:

Sarah, love the names. 

Vicki, any signs?? 

Erika, yay for going home. He is so precious. Hope the soy works. 

Jen, maybe the universe is trying to tell you something. :haha: 

I am glad we stayed in the hospital for as long as we did. Get meals delivered, everything is monitored, you can get help any time you need it and it helped get breastfeeding established. I mean I my pediatrician come to our room both days to look at Josie and make sure she was doing well. 

AFM, in Chicago, Josie is a trooper, but puked a few times last night. Not sure why, but I am sure it's a bit stressful, our first night away from home.


----------



## DrGomps

So how are you going to tell him?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:shock: 
He is gonna freak out! Have you two talked about the possibility of twins? 
I mean, I think we all knew it was possible... But did he know? 
:haha: I am just sooooo excited for you!


----------



## lilrojo

Said in your journal but so so so excited for you Ysa.. the first twins..so exciting.. I know you must be overwhemled and such but dont freak out too much you can do it and you will.. with jesse's support and your familys.. :) Dont stress, take the blessing you have been given.. now you can buy two of everything.. later on down the road.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Ysa i knew it was twins lol big congrats to you. I would take them on in a heartbeat lol then tie My tubes. 

Andrea the soy is working out very well.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Maybe this will start a twins trend for the stc... Tracey's next!!! :)


----------



## QueenVic

Aww Ysa it's just amazing :cloud9: u waited so long for this and now u have 2 for the price of 1 :winkwink:

Andrea no signs yet just the usual random aches & pains but don't feel too bad! Little bit nauseous today but thats it - hope Josie is better soon bless her :baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vic, when do YOU feel like pickle's going to come? If you had to guess?


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh twins that's so exciting :) congratulations.


----------



## Sun_Flower

OH. MY. GOD!

I just literally SHRIEKED at the computer screen when I read the news and my OH thought something was wrong. I am SO FREAKING HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!

Ysa no-one deserves it more than you, you've been so patient and everything. I feel like I could cry! *big massive hugs*

So here's the link to update our signatures - what a great event to mark our year of talking on here - TWINS! :D

[ URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][ IMG]https://i.imgur.com/w3Hzn.gif[/ IMG][/ URL] (just remove the spaces)

So are we taking bets on whether they're girls or boys? From what I can see of the scan they're in seperate sacs right so that means non-identical? Or can you not tell this early? xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Raych, yes, they're fraternal :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww... I think they're two girls. What does everyone else think? Ysa, did you tell Jesse yet?


----------



## sspencer99

Omg omg omg a double rainbow (twins) I feel like that guy on you tube bagasse 
I'm soo excited for you Hun if anyone deserve twins it's you n Tracey 

I'm soo over the moon ive been achy all day but that has just made me feel 10 times better 

Arrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen, told DH, he says he's really excited and not nervous! He was talking about helping out with feeding :)


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow, that's amazing news Ysa :wohoo:

Two eggs and two spermies doing their thing (If I remember my biology well enough, correct me if i'm wrong).

That's brilliant, so pleased for you :hug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow!! Good that he's not nervous and talking about helping. That's great. 

Are you starting to reconsider your plans for mat leave? You had said you planned to work right up until the birth, right? But you might need more rest and relaxation with twins... 
What do you want? Two boys, two girls, or one of each? 
This way, you and Jesse will each get to name one, so you can have your beautiful girl's name and he can have his Walker Texas Ranger. :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm just posting here to direct you all to my journal (link's in my siggy) I've worked out how to upload and post videos and am feeling very proud of my technological wizardry, so there's a video of Eden if anyone wants to see (or mock my accent) xx


----------



## QueenVic

Jen we both have a feeling maybe next Thur or Fri ? 
Friends we were with tonight thought the 19th and so does one of my sisters in law... hmm.. eek.. but who knows !

Raych I'm def going to take a look in the morning not sure how I'm still awake

Still so excited for Ysa :baby::baby:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, I wasn't going to say anything about your accent because of course to you, you don't _have_ an accent! But I love it! :haha: I always forget when chatting with you ladies on here that you don't sound the same as I do! After Crumb is born, I'll post a video and you all can mock my American accent. :)

Vicki-- I guess I can say, happy EDD!! Honestly I wouldn't be able to sleep either! Thursday or Friday sounds good... Getting excited... :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ahc7cFS0gw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## QueenVic

Morning Ladies ! :coffee:

Just a random post so I could see 40 WEEKS in my sig, hehe


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy Due Date Vic!!

LOL Ysa - 'I'm really nervous that there might be two' - SURPRISE!!!


----------



## Traskey

Good morning Vicki, happy due date :wohoo: Do you have anything nice planned for today? 

Ysa, love the video :) Are you ok about the twins? You're very quiet :hugs:

Rachel, I love the pics and videos of Eden.

:hugs: for everyone else, Andrea, Logan, Cass, Stacey, hope I didn't forget anyone but I probably have!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tracey, I just feel like it's a lot to take in & it doesn't feel real yet. I thought it might have been a possibility in my heart, and I even think part of me somehow knew? But at the same time I never in a million years actually saw it happening. And I don't think it's fully sunk in either. I went ahead and introduced myself in the twins section so hopefully I can get some support from experienced mom's. :)

Raych, LOL, when I realized there was more than one, I said, "there's just ONE in there, right?" The u/s tech just started laughing at me! I think she knew there was 2 but was having a hard time getting both in the shots cause 1 was behing the other. I was panicking in my head though. Later I thought I saw a third 1 and I was like omg, please tell me there's just 2!! :haha:


----------



## sept10

Ysa - Congratulations!! you've had a long wait and now its two babies!!!! 

Congratulations on your due date Vick..hopefully not long now!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Happy Due Date Vic....any time now.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy DD Vicki!! :D


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Ladies :flower:

Went for a nice walk this morning, it's gorgeous here today but very cold brrrr, then did a few things around the house & now just waiting for OH to make our pizzzzzzas yumyum


----------



## lilrojo

Happy due date vicki.. hope you dont have to wait to long to meet your little man..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Hope you have all had a good weekend 
Mines been hit n miss but it was my cousins 1st bday yesterday 
And she can already walk think she had a good time running round babbling words to everyone was too cute lol 

Vic happy due date + 1 lol 
I am just sooo shattered I've not slept much Ava has been wiggling all nite I had my had on my stomach so at least it was worth staying awake for lol xxx 

Have a good day all and yAsa yAsa hope those twinnies dnt make you too sick 

Xxxxx


----------



## QueenVic

Hmm and so it begins...

Calls/Txts/Facebook.. ANY NEWS ????

He was only due yesterday & even that is an estimate !


----------



## sspencer99

lol people can be soo inpatient lol 

how are you feeling within yourself ?? 

i dont plan to have a sweep or induction untill im 2 weeks over due 
the longer ava bakes the better as i have hardly a bump im geussing shes pretty small 
xxxx


----------



## QueenVic

I feel good Stace!

Apart from sciatic nerve pain & discomfort !! Might book in for some accupuncture or wait until Thurs I have reflexology/massage.. if I'm still around!

I am pencilled in for a sweep on the 23rd.. 8 days over.. *really* don't want to be induced though !
 



Attached Files:







100_0766.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, look at that perfect bump!! Reflexology or massage sounds good... probably help relieve that sciatic pain. But you don't have anything left to do, right? So at least you can rest... Haha and probably go stir-crazy waiting for something to happen!! 

Try to be patient and just relax and enjoy before all heck breaks loose. :) Maybe play with those impatient texters and facebookers... tell them you've already had the baby a week ago and where were they! :haha: 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm dragging this morning but too much to do so I need to get motivated. Sort of hungry, too... hm...


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Vicki you look great for being 40 weeks.. :) Hope the calls stop and they let you be.. lol though i doubt it.. a massage sounds great.. and keeping my fxed you dont need to be induced..

Stacey sorry to hear about all the bad sleeping.. and yes crazy wiggles are hard to sleep through and who would want to... hope you get a chance to sleep really good before you get bigger and baby arrives.. :)

Jen hope you get some motivation..lol im lacking too.. so send some my way if you get the chance..

Sarah hope your well..

Cass, Andrea, Rachel, Erika-hope your all well and enjoying your lo's..

Ysa hope the ms chills out for you some.. Sending you big hugs..

AFM 34 week checkup on wednesday.. then right after is my tour so that should be fun.. before you know it it will be Feb.. :) Cant wait..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Someone go have a baby. I need an excuse not to do my dishes.


----------



## DrGomps

Happy due date (belated) Vicki! Love your bump!! 

How's everyone else doing? 

Flying to San Framcisco today. A bit nervous as its going to be a longer flight. Hopefully today goes smoothly.


----------



## sspencer99

Aww Vick loving the Bumpage 

Logan Jen hope use had a productive day in the end 

Just come back from my 25 week check up
Baby all fine n me to forgot to mention my lack of sleep derr but did mention my back he said exactly what I thought he would it's only going to get worse loooool 

Baby is soo active today so hopefully she will sleep when I do lol 

Tracey how's it going ??? 

How's the girls and their little ones that are here ??? Xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry your having a rough time stacey.. hope the active little girl lets you sleep some tonight.. and yes things do get worse.. but your supposed to be having it easy now.. :) happy to hear all is well though.. when do you go back now.. do you have the gtt there or no..


----------



## sspencer99

Logan I'm next there on feb 9th for my 28 week check up and anti d shot :s 
Not looking forwards to that lol 

So I've had some sleeP yay not as much as I'd like but enough I think 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## QueenVic

Glad you got some sleep Stace :thumbup:

Off for walk with a friend today, no signs yet ! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

love your bump pic Vicki!

Stacey, glad you got some rest in :)

Ericka, how are you doing with LO? I bet your boys are excited to have a baby in the house :)

AFM, 7 weeks today and my babies are the size of blueberries!! My first prenatal appointment is tomorrow and I'm assuming that my Doctor will want to do his own scan to confirm that there are two babies in there.. Would love to see them again :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow!! Good that he's not nervous and talking about helping. That's great.
> 
> Are you starting to reconsider your plans for mat leave? You had said you planned to work right up until the birth, right? But you might need more rest and relaxation with twins...
> What do you want? Two boys, two girls, or one of each?
> This way, you and Jesse will each get to name one, so you can have your beautiful girl's name and he can have his Walker Texas Ranger. :haha:

Jen, I was just going back through looking for the link to our new siggy's and saw this post from you..

IDK if we can really afford for me to take off of work before birth. And if I take off of work before, then I've got to go back sooner after the babies are here.. I only originally planned on taking a week or two off (because I'm the only one bringing in an income) but now IDK.. I'm thinking maybe a month & then either a) asking my job to let me work part time afterwards or b) going back to work for State Farm part time afterwards. DH will obviously HAVE to get off his butt and get a job :grr:

I really would like one of each :oneofeach: then I think I'll feel complete & maybe just have these to babies...

I know this boy name issue is going to turn into a fight with me and Jesse :grr: I think I've decided on Willow Abigail Coté. I was scared to be a little different and have Willow as a first name, but I really really love it.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww that's a beautiful girls name Ysa, I love it. I obviously am a fan of unusual first names, what with my baby being called Eden lol!

I'm deliberately not going to ask how Vicky is getting on, but I hope we hear some good news soon! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope your all well.. I have my 34 week appt tom too Ysa.. yay for appts.. Happy 7 weeks hun.. 

Stacey happy to hear you got some sleep finally.. I on the other hand was the complete opposite.. no sleep.. im exhausted today..

My plans are to do nothing..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I feel like crap. 
Headache and nausea. And peeing every five minutes. 
But I know I can make it FIVE MORE WEEKS!!! 

Ysa, don't you think you could be okay to take some time off if Jesse got a good job? It seems unfair for you to take the financial burden all on yourself. 
Are you planning if it's one of each that you get to name the girl and he gets to name the boy? 
Hehe I think I would feel complete if we had twins... no matter what gender they were! Although, after raising two babies at once... a single birth after that might seem like a cake walk! :)

I don't think Eden is that unusual... or Willow, for that matter... I think they're both very nice names. :) In general, I would say that we ladies of the STC are quite skilled baby-namers. :)

Logan-- maybe you'll get a nap in later? Looking forward to your appt tomorrow (and Ysa's!) since mine isn't 'til Thursday.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yeah, I might feel that regardless of the gender that two would be enough. But for sure if they are one of each then I think I'll be done. I've always wanted two to three, depending on what they were..

It is overwhelming but nice to think that it'll all be done in one shot.. IDK if I could go through MS like this again :( So to get two for the price of one is really rewarding :)

My mom can't keep herself out of Burlington Coat Factory since she's found out there was two. Thankfully she hasn't bought anything, I've made her promise to wait till second tri, but she's obsessed right now with double strollers. And OMG, they can be so expensive! :shock:

I think that if Jesse got a decent job, he still wouldn't make as much as I do, so IDK how that would work out. If he could make what I do then I could be a SAHM and I'd be in heaven :cloud9: But I doubt he'd ever put that much effort into a carrier. :shrug:


----------



## sept10

went to mw yesterday....she reckons baby is still back to back and the head is loose so not in any way engaged...she also said that could mean i go over my due date..haha...oh well!!

she also said they wait 12 days after due date before any induction etc...its odd cause in liverpool whcih is only 10 miles down the road they only wait 10 days...thats the one thing that does annoy me about the nhs ...the inconsistancy.....anyway baby will come when he/she is ready x

ysa - goodluck with your appt!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I bet double strollers are expensive!! Haha but better your mom than you, right? Grandmas are pretty crazy during the process... they're fun to watch. :haha: 

Maybe Jesse could be a stay-at-home dad? Once you have taken a little mat leave, of course. Idk, though... I'm guessing it would be hard to try and work from home when your babies are right there... Would you be able to do what you do now and still take care of the babies (or maybe just one if Jesse had the other one)? 

Sarah-- Yay! We could have another February baby!! Not that I'm wishing you to go eight days over... :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd be able to do like half of my work with a baby in the room.. Hard to answer calls and feedings, etc though I think. :wacko:

Sarah, hopefully you don't go too overdue hun!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ysa just count yourself lucky you're not living in England - Twin strollers start at the equivalent of $400 over here, and that's the cheaper ones! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yikes! I like this one and it's $200, which really isn't bad at all. It seems to have lots of options!


----------



## Sun_Flower

That's gorgeous, and you're right it has a lot of good options! 

Don't know if you can see but this is a discount online store - it's a reputable company but these are the cheapest you can get each of these particular strollers - just a way of all you american ladies to see how much things are over here, I know we've discussed it before :)

www.pramworld.co.uk


----------



## FloridaGirl21

omgawd! there is a "pushchair" similar to the one I like at Burlington Coat Factory and it's equivalent to $1,182 US dollars :shock: That's almost 6 times the price! :shock:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I have no idea how they can justify charging us that much over here when you get pretty much the same thing in the USA for a quarter of the money - especially considering they were probably made in the same place overseas somewhere!


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah fxed you dont go too far overdue.. hey maybe you will surprise everyone and go into labor next week.. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sun_Flower said:


> I have no idea how they can justify charging us that much over here when you get pretty much the same thing in the USA for a quarter of the money - especially considering they were probably made in the same place overseas somewhere!

I don't get it & it seems SO unfair!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. I read back as much as my poor tired eyes could handle. Lol Everyone seems to be doing okay. 

Ysa im guessing boy/girl for you. I might be right since I was right about your clomid twins lol. As far as double strollers I like the kolcraft tantum options ii. Its 224 on amazon. Its great. I cant believe strollers cost so much in the uk.


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all just popping in 
Yaya you need to chabg ur siggy to growing ur flordrian babies :) n not baby lol 

Erika how's it going with the lill one ??? 

YAsa can you not work part time and Jesse still work to ??? 

Logan hope you get some kip soo. Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IDK Stacey.. I've been thinking about it all day and I'm frustrated cause DH has always had a poor work ethic (ever since we said "I do" anyway! :grr:) and I'm tired of it. I've never gone a day without a job, when I switch jobs it's only because I'm trading up. I went from making minimum wage when I was 19 to making 4 times the amount in a matter of a couple of years because that's just me and I guess I am ambitious. But DH isn't like that. He'd stay home and play video games and skip work and I'd get so frustrated :grr: I wanna just say get off your ass and get a job so that I can take a break for the first year of our babies lives, but then I'm scared that he won't *keep *a job!


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa I'm sure Jesse will try his best if it means u can be at home with the babies, just explain how important it is to u :flower:
What's the longest u could take off and still return?

Hope everyone is well, I'm off to bed now zzzzzzz still no sign of pickles arrival :coffee: I'm thinking end of the week earliest?

xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, ladies! 

Ysa, if it makes you feel any better-- right before I got pregnant with DS, DH and I were working together and we both quit. He got and quit three jobs over the course of the next nine months. I was a MESS, thinking what have I gotten myself into, this man isn't going to support our family and I'm going to end up a single parent! But about three or four weeks before DS was born, he got a job. And he is still there, 4 1/2 years later. I think it took DS actually being here for him to understand how important it is for him to work. 
It could be that Jesse is just waiting for reality to hit, and once it does, maybe he'll change. It does happen.


----------



## sspencer99

I agree with Jen but I just don't understand people who don't work 
Dh makes more money than me but I like knowing that the money I make is mine and I've worked for it I could not be at home all day all I would do is clean and that would depress me 
I think you both need to talk about it maybe if he only does part time he need to help keep his family secure xx


----------



## sspencer99

Double figures for me today :) 

Gl to all those with ally's today 

Tracey how's it all going with growing ur eggies I'm just to excited xxxx


----------



## truthbtold

Yay for double digits Stacey. 

Ysa I hope Jesse gets it together for you. I know how irritating the video game playing can be. My husband plays video games and it irks me lol. 

Im headed to the doctors today for Jeremiahs one week check up. I cant believe he is a week old already. Time goes to fast. I love newborns.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, a week already??!! Hope everything goes well. 

We had a severe thunderstorm warning last night and snow on the ground this morning. :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, my ticker says 39 days to go... might as well be tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 99 days left Stacey.. gonna start to fly now.. :)

Good luck today at your appt Ysa.. cant wait for an update..

Erika omg a week old already.. crazy.. hope his appt goes well..

Vicki & Sarah hope your both doing well.. :)

AFM 34 weeks today.. wahoo.. 3 more to term.. cant wait.. will update later when i get home on my appt.. :)

Have a good day everyone..


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 
Just got in from work and had a nice bath with Epsom salts and detol now I smell like my floors lol as I use the detol on the floors too hehee

YAsa Logan how have the appts gone today xxxxx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Stacey, under 3 figures, 99 days to go :happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

Tracey 2 days to go yay x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

appt went great! Jesse got to see their HB's for the first time :cloud9: They look like they've doubled in size :cloud9: tho the pic isnt great... took it with my phone.

LOVE the new DR he's amazing :)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1278.jpg

Here's a comparison photo

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/comparison.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

SO happy to hear Ysa.. :)

My appt went well Stacey.. had the gbs and an internal done because ihave been contracting and uncomfortable down there lol.. I was 1cm dialated and they did the gbs in case i go early.. dr said he think i still have a few weeks left though.. so made me feel good.. next one is in 2 weeks.. and will be another internal if i have been contracting again.. which im sure i will be.. so thats it for me.. wait and see what happens.. I hope i make it to at least 37.. which is 3 more.. :)


----------



## DrGomps

Hi ladies, checking in. 

Logan, hope your LO stays put for a little bit longer. 

Ysatis, look at those babies grow!! 

Wow, Erika, happy 1 week to your little man! You should start a parenting journal. 

Sending labor dust to Stacey and Vick!

Raych and Cass, hope your little girls are good. 

Tracey, good luck on your scan tomorrow. 

Stacey, happy double figures!!

Miss you guys, things have been Crazy. Am now with parents. Tired and recovering. Nice to be staying still for a few days before we leave for Monterey.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Had another good nites sleep only woke up for loo twice that's good for me lol 
But woke about six :( 

YAsa yes they are double n the next one they will have arms and legs sooo excite lol

Ohh Logan glad to hear all went well and not to long to go for you 

Andrea glad to here ur enjoying ur hols and is having a nice earned rest :) 
Think that labour dust is for sarah not mee lol 

Cant wait for more babies to pop out and Hear from Tracey 

Have a good day all xxxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No more babies in here yet? :coffee:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen remember first time moms go longer.. well most.. I didnt but most do..be patient woman lol.. it will be us soon.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

No more babies yet Jen, pickle doesn't want to come out !!!!

Ysa they have def grown ! How was Jesse at scan? :baby:

Logan hope peanut stays put for a few weeks! :flower:

Wats the latest with Trace?

Stace wait til u get to the end u will need the loo alllll the time again, I am up about every hour!

Hope everyone else is well & Andrea hope u are enjoying your hols and get to relax a bit!

Did light gym workout this morning then went to see a friend & her 6month twins, just going to chill now..
Antenatal tomorrow and sweep scheduled for Monday.. and acupuncture after that.. if I need it !

:coffee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Vicki, actually I forget you're past your EDD most of the time... Then I remember and I get all excited and check in here, and :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks vicki.. I hope at least 2-3 more weeks.. :) but babies decide when they want to come.. so whatever in the end.. i just want to be prepared for whatever outcome.. Hope the sweep works.. sent my sister into labor.. i have mine for 38 weeks.. if i make it that far..


----------



## QueenVic

Where's Raych- I have random questions !

I am taking bra & knicks for the pool birth if I get to use it but what happens when u get out?

Did u get passed Eden first whilst u were still in for a cuddle and then get out, covered up and on the bed?
Not sure maybe it was a bit different for u as u had the bleeding? That still makes me shiver !

Also until u got in the pool did u just wear a nightie and did u put that on as soon as u got to hosp?

Ta :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think after you get out of the pool, you're sopping wet and look ridiculous and don't care because you have a BABY!!! :) 
But yeah, probably Rachel is better off answering that one. :)

Had my appt today-- everything is good-- and I got my section date-- Feb 22! I go in at 11 am and they expect to start two hours later... don't know why it takes so long, but whatever. 
Only 34 days away!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen- :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Trying to decide if it's worth it to get DS ready and go out to Taco Bell... I think I would kill for some right now... Oh. my. gosh. 

If we're going, we have to go soon. DH will be getting up for work around 3 and will probably want to take the car since it's better in the snow. 

Hmmmm... chalupa... taco... nachos... [drool]


----------



## QueenVic

Yay Jen exciting to have a date set !

How many weeks/days will that make u ? (too lazy to work it out) :haha:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'll be 39+3. 
A little nervous about having a baby that's not fully cooked... especially since DS had to be kicked out at 41 weeks... But at least I'm sure about my dates this time around.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm craving some fruit right now Jen! I haven't had any for a week or so now cause I haven't wanted to even look at it, but all of a sudden, I could really go for some cantaloupe! The thought of Taco Bell though is making me wanna :sick: And I usually LOVE Taco Bell!! weird

Vicki! Can't believe you're already a couple days over. Your pregnancy has gone SO fast! FXed pickle doesn't keep you waiting much longer :D

Jesse was really happy that he went, his mouth dropped when he saw their little hearts flickering, then he couldn't keep the smile off of his face. He says he'll be there for the next appt too, it's on our 4 year wedding anniversary :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have lots of those little Dole fruit cups left over from when I was craving fruit and eating like two a day! I'll send them to you. I lost interest when they started tasting like butter to me. :wacko: Yeah, I'm weird.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohhh, that reminds me that I've got Mandarin Orange fruit cups!! yay! thanks, ganna go grab some now :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

QueenVic said:


> Where's Raych- I have random questions !
> 
> I am taking bra & knicks for the pool birth if I get to use it but what happens when u get out?
> 
> Did u get passed Eden first whilst u were still in for a cuddle and then get out, covered up and on the bed?
> Not sure maybe it was a bit different for u as u had the bleeding? That still makes me shiver !
> 
> Also until u got in the pool did u just wear a nightie and did u put that on as soon as u got to hosp?
> 
> Ta :flower:


I just wore a bikini top in the pool. When the baby comes they get passed up through your legs for a cuddle and skin to skin. If everythings ok you can stay in there for a while, keeping baby warm in the water and bonding until you deliver the placenta (unless you want to get out and have the injection to deliver it). When you get out you have towels to dry you - depending on the facilities you can go straight in to have a quick shower to clean up, and then dry off and get into whatever clothes/pj's you've brought in. 

I went in at 6am so I was wearing my nightie and some black pj bottoms (not to be gross but because my waters had gone the pj bottoms kinda soaked up any leaks that were too much for the pad, rather than me walking through the hospital with it dribbling down my legs). I'd definitely say put on pjs/ comfy clothes before you even get to the hospital (you can put a coat on over the top if you're worried about people seeing during the day) - by the time you get to hospital you're probably not going to be wanting to pull yourself about getting undressed and redressed only to get undressed again if you go in the pool. It's all about making it as easy as possible for you. Hope you get your water birth, it was honestly a wonderful experience for me even with what happened after (and if anything like that DOES happen, they're totally prepared for it and you're in the best place to be well looked after :) )


----------



## Traskey

No new babies yet? Aww, will be soon though, can feel it in my aching ovaries :haha: 

Ysa, the pics look more like little babies to me, I swear I can see a head and body :)
So pleased DH got to see the scan and heartbeat with you. 

Andrea, sounds like you are having a fabulously stimulating holiday with loads going on. Glad that you have a couple of days now for some rest and relaxation. 

Vicki, not long for you now :dance: Are you excited or worried?

Jen, yay for February 22nd :wohoo: That will be here before you know it :D

Logan, is time going quickly or slowly for you?

Rachel and Erika, hoping all is well with you and your gorgeous babies. 

AFM, scan tomorrow to count the number of follies. I'm hoping for a good count again :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Come on follies!! Tracey, I'm very excited for you tomorrow. I'll be waiting to find out!


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for you Tracey.. :) Exciting..

and time is going by fast.. as i dont know when this lo will decide to appear.. if he/she will make an appearance like mckenna did or things will be completely different.. Im preparing for an early arrival though just in case..


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Raych I just wanted an idea to be semi prepared !
I really hope it's available, they only have one :shrug:

Trace - Both !! Good Luck to u got my fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck Tracey - got my fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## Traskey

Logan, how early was McKenna? If your first is early is number two likely to be too?

(Sorry to be ignorant :blush:)


----------



## lilrojo

Tracey I dont think so.. babies really seem to come whenever.. and each one is different.. my sister went early with her first two..like 37 weeks then went to 39 with her third.. so its all up to baby.. I do know no matter i will go at 39 which is when they would induce me and i can have a sweep at 38.. so whatever happens happens i guess.. 

and your not ignorant.. it was a good question.. just depends i think on the baby


----------



## lilrojo

Oh and Mckenna was 39 weeks.. so not that early.. i started contracting at 36 was checked at 37 to be 1cm, and was checked two weeks later at 39 (dr didnt want to check me every week) was 3cm and had mckenna the next morn at 7:42 am.. :) so if things go the same i could very easily be having peanut in 2 weeks time.. just making sure im prepared.. hoping i dont need to be but ...


----------



## Traskey

It's always good to be prepared! I'm excited to see if it's a son or a daughter for you. I'm super impressed both you and Jen have stayed team green. I'd never have lasted :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Whenever I get tempted (like when I'm shopping!) I think of the surprise at the end and how awesome it's gonna be. :)


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with Jen.. although i never waited with McKenna no way would i have lasted with her.. but her circumstances were not the same.. we were sent to a bigger hospital cuz they though there was something wrong with her and it ended up being nothing so we found out the sex as a bit of reward lol..:)

It has been hard not knowing but i cant wait to find out.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all Not going into work today think I may have bruised my ribs yesterday when being forced to break hard in my car due to a stupid bus 
Baby is fine and kicking away thou xx 

Have a good day all good luck Tracey routing for ya xxxxxxx


----------



## sept10

Morning all! 

Had a little get together with some friends last night - was soo nice to get outa the house for a bit...also got a few pressies which is always lovely!!! So the house is pretty baby ready now...well apart from the kitchen, we had a new ceiling put up on wednesday so DH needs to clean up, pain and put all the kitchen stuff back in whcih is currently on the dinning room table...but you know know other then that!



Rach - think that good advise bout what to wear .... have put a compfy pair of tracky bottoms to one side to wear going into hospital and bag is more or les packed now...hopefully not to long to wait!!

fx'd your baby shows up soon Vick!!!

heres me at 39 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







Week c39.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Traskey

Wow, look at you Sarah, you look amazing!

Stacey, saw your FB status are you ok?

Shamelessly copied from my journal as i'm on a super short lunch break!

It's all looking good. I have 18 follicles so far and she suspects a few more that were hiding She could see them when she pressed hard but said she wasn't going to worry about trying to measure them as it would be sore. 

Even better this time is that they are all much closer in size and more even. Last time I had some biggies, some medium and some stragglers. At the moment my biggest is 18 and I have a lot around the 12-15 mm size. There are no real stragglers this time and none under 10mm. 

So, I won't egg collect on Monday, they'd like more of them 15mm now to be 18mm on the day (as they keep growing). So i'll likely be back in Monday morning for a scan and collecting Tue/Wed/Thur. 

She asked how many we were putting back this time, we said two. She said that our last embryo was perfect and so they wouldn't have wanted to put two back last cycle on a first attempt. They'll allow it this time as i'm almost 40 and we've had one failed ICSI. My clinic will also now only freeze blastocysts (day 5) and if perfect, so it's less than 10% apparently. I don't feel quite so bad now that I didn't get any last time, now that they've explained it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Tracey, everything sounds great! An exciting week for you next week! Lots and lots and lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: your way!! 

Sarah-- great bump!! Looks like a boy. :thumbup: Any symptoms? 

Stacey-- hope you feel better. :hugs: And a belated happy 26 weeks!! Whew! It's going fast!! 

I sort of found out DS's sex by surprise... It wasn't that we had intended to wait, but I had no idea I'd be getting a scan at my first appt and that the dr would be able to tell so early. So when she asked if I wanted to know, I said yes. Actually, I said, "You can tell this early??!!" :haha: THEN I said yes. :)
But I'm glad we found out. With first children, there are so many other things that are new and surprising and exciting, without me adding any extra excitement. :)


----------



## sept10

Sounds good tracy!!!!

Jen - yep most people say boy, we think boy too so we will see soon enough. 

oh and heres my first couple of knitting projects finished off.....
 



Attached Files:







knitting 001.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh sarah lovely bump 

And Tracey soo pleased for you and excited I can't wait hehe 

Im ok i geuss could have been worse a bus nearly hit my car and I slammed the breaks on Tracey seatbelt saved my life I geuss but not my ribs Wichita have come off rather sore 
Ava was not affected and has been rather active to prove herself lol xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Omg stace scary! Glad u and Ava are ok :hugs:

Trace thats great news !! Cant wait for the next update, thinking of u :flower:

Sarah lovely bump, nearly there !! :thumbup:

AFM - Dr thinks pickle has got himself into an awkward position and with his elbow up by his head.. blah... so only 1/5 engaged and can't move himself any further down at the moment.. :dohh:

Have a scheduled sweep on Mon and Dr has suggested they do a scan to check position if it doesn't feel like he has moved by then.. 

What are the chances ?


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls i rreally need help at the moment. i am dealing with an ectopic pregnancy. i am 10 weeks pregnant. today had to decide between making a surgery, laparoscopy, with the risk of losing one tube or take the medicine Methotrexate. its the medicine to help induce miscarriage when having an ectopic pregnancy. 

so i just decided to take the shot of Meth. But i am scared that it increases the risk of another ectopic or can cause birth defects in the long term.. doctor told me not to try for 6 months to be safe! i am waiting for it to arrive in my country because we dont have it here. 

what do you think about it? is it safer than the surgery? what are the side effects to it?

i really need support from you girls. please help me


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Isabel-- sorry, I haven't been through that and really don't know anything about it. 

Vicki-- have you been doing lots of yoga to try and get pickle to move? When Crumb is in an uncomfortable position, I get down on all fours and wiggle around and that usually convinces him/her to move. Of course, Pickle is more limited on space at the moment and might be comfy... :dohh: Come on, pickle, mommy wants you OUT!! 

Sarah-- how cute!! And very nicely neutral. :) I need to learn to knit... 

Stacey-- I'm so glad you came out of it okay. How scary. But it's probably very comforting that ava has been moving around so you know she's alright.


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear what you are going through.. Im not a good one to help though as my miscarriages have all been natural.. 

Sarah beautiful bump and cute hats.. wish i could do stuff like that lol.. :)

Vicki hope pickle moves his arm so we can all meet him soon..

Hope everyone is well..

AFM been crampy off and on still but im sure dtd didnt help last night.. lol seriously i know tmi but i have been in the mood for like forever so i thought why not.. never felt this way with mckenna.. lol So its snowing here has been for awhile so not doing anything today.. hoping to get out tomorrow to get groceries.. ugh.. Still need to get ready as im in my pjs.. mckenna didnt sleep the best so i didnt either.. oh well i guess hopefully tonight.. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## QueenVic

Sorry Isabel I don't think any of us have experience of this.. you really need to speak to someone who knows what they're talking about :flower:

Jen I do a yoga class on a Sat but I will try some moves at home as it can't hurt ! I don't know wether to go to class tomorrow or not.. at 6 days over ? Will probably be ok as be surprised if anything kicks off that early after the appointment I just had!

Just found out a girl from hypno due day after me is being induced on Sunday as they won't let her go far over (she's had dvt before) eek that just leaves me as the others have all had their babies - aww she really didn't want to be as everything goes out the window then! PLEASE COME BEFORE I HAVE TO BE INDUCED PICKLE !!!

Logan I need to resort to dtd this weekend I think !


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Isabel, I'm sorry hun :hugs: I've never been through an ectopic, not even known anyone personally that has been so I don't have any advise. It's crazy that they ruled out the possibility before and now they are telling you that's what's wrong :nope: Sounds like they maybe need to get their act together.... sorry hun :hugs:

Stacey, crazy about the almost accident! Thank goodness you're okay, sorry about your ribs hurting though :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha vicki hope it helps you.. i just cramped and contracted a ton then it stopped.. but it did go on alot of the night.. but now today im back to normal.. contracting on and off more off than on though..


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning ladies. 

Sarah your bump is beautiful. 

Jess I love that batman pic

Isabel so sorry your going through this. 

Vicki I wont say anything because im pretty sure your annoyed with comments by now lol. 

Tracey wishing you tons of baby dust.

Here is another picture of Jeremiah sorry I cant flip it I posting from my phone.


----------



## lilrojo

So cute Erika.. :)In love with that head of hair..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww Erika he's gorgeous :) looks like he's getting bigger already!

Vicky - hope DTD helps - I went into labour less than 24 hours after OH and I DTD for the first time in a while, so maybe it did help, maybe it didn't? lol xx


----------



## truthbtold

Thans ...he does look bigger but at the doctors wednesday he had only gained 2oz. I thought he would be at least 8lbs by now lol.


----------



## sspencer99

Erika he's tooo cute xx


----------



## Traskey

Erika, he really is a cutey :)

Stacey, that sounds scary, hope your ribs are feeling better soon :hugs:

Logan, I had no idea you contracted on and off at this stage. 

Vicki, hope pickle can move his arm so that he can move around in there. 

Sarah, love the funky knitted hats, they are cool.

Isabel, sorry can't help on the ectopic or miscarriages i'm afraid, i've never been pregnant.


----------



## lilrojo

tracey-they r braxton hicks contractions not real labor contractions, just preparing 4 the real deal


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki-- I say go for it!! DTD tonight and yoga tomorrow!! Pickle, your time is up!! Did you try waving toys in front of your foof? (I think it was cran who said that to andrea? :rofl:)

Erika-- I, too, love his hair!! He really has grown! Maybe the scales were off or something. He looks great. :)

Lots of well-coiffed babies around here!! :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Got a busy day planed the bf is taking me shopping and then were going for lunch I can't wait soo excited 

What all ur plans xxx


----------



## Traskey

Nothing planned for me today, sore ovaries. I plan to read a book :D around the housework :(

Stacey, lunch and shopping sounds like a fab way to spend the day :wohoo:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy weekend ladies :) I'm off to get my hair cut this afternoon, having some me time for an hour or so which will be nice, as much as I adore Eden! Wonder if we'll have any babies this weekend? xx


----------



## QueenVic

Hahaha Jen no funnily I havent tried that one yet :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ericka I just can't get over his hair he's so gorgeous !

Stace have a lovely day and Raych enjoy being pampered !

Just back from yoga really enjoyed it & the instructor gave me a few exercises to do at home aswell.... now to drag OH out for a walk then chill with a dvd.. hot curry planned for 2nite & :sex: if I must, hehe


----------



## truthbtold

I know how you feel Jen i did not want to dtd. i finally broke down and did it and nothing happened. 

Raych I am jealous. I wish I was getting out the house today. 

Im already wanting to go to the gym. im trying to work out a system in my house. Its only been a week but i hate this post baby body.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. The post-baby body. Bleh. I am NOT looking forward to that. I already convinced my mom to hit the gym with me in April. She didn't used to go with me, but I mentioned it to her and she seemed in favor. Which is great, 'cause she can be my treadmill buddy. :thumbup: Plus, she can help me get in and out with the LOs. :)


----------



## lilrojo

I cant wait to get back to running on the treadmill.. i have one downstairs in our basement.. :) So excited.. cant wait to have this baby and be able to love and cuddle with him/her.. 

Stacey sounds like a fun day planned have fun shopping.. 

Vicki hope everything works and your little man comes soon.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Anxious for my last antenatal/sweep appointment tomorrow..

Really hope they don't say I'm nowhere near ! :nope: Blah... 

At least it's first thing in the morning so I don't have to think about it all day - this isn't an appointment OH should come to is it ?


----------



## sspencer99

Wow dead in here today 
Yesterday was lively got more baby bits yaya :) 
And pumpkin patch have gone into administration
So Everything was seven
Pound or under I only got some booties and a coax for my baby cousain 

Vick Ive got my fingers crossed for ya hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hope tomorrow goes well Vicki.. fxed your ready and the sweep sends you right into labor.. :) dont think it would matter is your oh is there or not.. he will be there when you deliver.. so its up to you and him.. my dh has only gone to 1 of my appts so far.. as he is saving his vacation for when baby comes..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, it really WAS quiet in here today!! I was out of the house most of the day... church and then went to my aunt's to help her set up her TV, and of course we stayed and visited for awhile. 

Vicki, I hope the sweep gets things going for you!! I would say happy 41 weeks, but... not sure it's such a happy occasion for you!! :)
Hopefully pickle will make his appearance soon!! We need more baby boys!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all xx


----------



## sept10

Vick - Goodluck with the appt/sweep today!!!

I am officially on maternity leave as of today.......so ready when you are baby....well at least wait for the paint to dry on the kitchen ceiling so we can tidy up first!!

Had lots of braxton hicks yesterday and last night and a bit of a cramp pain in the middle of the night....keep thinking oh is this it? then realising eh no its not......how do you know when it starts!!!!! Having weirs dreams as well not nesscessarily about our baby but about other people and babies and things going wrong and all sorts.....could be a long couple of weeks if baby is late....going to mw today hope fully she will have something positive to say...


----------



## QueenVic

WELL she couldn't do sweep as cervix is closed... she said the head is quite low but he is slightly posterior..

Have another sweep booked for early Weds otherwise it's induction Friday :nope:

AND I know the 2 other girls that are also booked in for an induction at the same time! This islands too small :wacko:

Got to try everything to get him out before Friday.. just had acupuncture and going to do some yoga then have a clary sage bath.. :sex: & curry last nite didn't do anything! Will keep trying..


----------



## sspencer99

ohhh no vic :s 
hes ov too comfey in there and does not want to come out 
i hope it dont go as far as an induction for ya xxx


----------



## sspencer99

whats going on in here its toooooo quiet :sad1:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

All these babies that don't want to come out!! Gee whiz! Hang in there, Vic-- hopefully things get started on their own in the next day or so! You seem to be coping really well, though. 

Two more days, Sarah!! Hope the mw has something good to say... I wouldn't have thought Sarah's baby would come before Vicki's, but these babies are just so unpredictable, aren't they?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Don't lose hope Vicky, the exact same thing happened to me - failed sweep on the Friday then 6 days later baby decided to appear just before I was due to be induced!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to read you couldnt get the sweep Vicki hopefully wednesday will bring different news.. and you dont need to get that induction..

Sarah good luck at your appt today keep us posted and yay for maternity leave.. :)

Stacey how are you doing.. any new appts for you coming up..

Think its a lot quieter as many of us are in the end of pregnancy or have had our babies.. 

Tracey hope all is going well for you.. keeping everything crossed sooo tight for you..

Ysa how are you doing hun..

Hope the babies are well and growing fast im sure..

AFM not much going on.. started packing my bags last night got a few things done but hard when most of the necessities I still am using.. so we will see where i am at at my next appt and go from there.. Cant believe its the end of Jan already.. time is going so fast.. the bhs have slowed a bit so that is good.. want to make it to term at least.. still have them but not as frequent..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Me and Eden in our brand new Ergo carrier - it's so comfortable to wear, can't wait to go out in it!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407499_537778637217_207600461_31529372_1190136594_n.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, I love it!!! I want one!!! I'm officially jealous. :)

Yeah, I think it's quieter in here because obviously the new mommies are very busy (and Andrea is traveling)... And four of us are about to have babies in the coming weeks... Hopefully in a few months, we will ALL be pregnant or new mommies. :) But then it might get _really_ quiet in here... :(


----------



## Traskey

Rachel, how cute is that carrier, love it, and you look so slim again already :thumbup: 

Vicki, i'm sorry they couldn't do the sweep for you. Hopefully things get moving before induction. 

Logan, yay for packing your bags :)

Sarah, hoping your little one is here with you soon.

Andrea, hope you are having happy travels.

Stacey, sad to hear about Pumpkin Patch but yay for bargains :D

Erika, hope you can get back to the gym soon!

AFM
I will be egg collecting in hospital on Thursday at 11:30. Last Menopur injection tonight, last sniffs tomorrow and ovitrelle (HCG trigger shot) at 00:30 Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. Drug free day Wednesday 

They measured 14 follies for me today (4 have disappeared )

8,9,12,14,14,15,16,17,17,18,18,19,23mm each. 

I'm hoping to get to blasto like last time but will just have to wait and see.

Shout, if none of this makes sense! IVF is a minefield :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

So let met see if I get this - they'll then pick 2 of the follies and implant them? is that how it works? and how do they pick which ones, the biggest ones?


----------



## Traskey

They will inject them all and then examine them the day after, to see how many fertilise. Then they'll look at them every morning to see how many are still dividing. If they still look good at day 2 and 3 then they'll carry on to day 5. These are blastocysts and have a much higher success rate for pregnancy. If they are looking questionable then they will put them back on day 3. 

So for me transfer will be either Sunday or Tuesday. I was very lucky last time and had 5 make it to day 5. They then chose the best one to put back. Unfortunately it didn't stick. I was told it was a perfect embie but sometimes these things just don't work. This time we are having two put back, which is the most they will allow in the UK.


----------



## Traskey

Day 3 and Day 5 embryos

Success rates are better for day 5 as they are still dividing. Sometimes they stop developing between day 3 and 5, so the longer the better their chances are of being a good embryo are. 

Day 6 they hatch out the sac.
 



Attached Files:







day 3.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 0









blasto.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wow I feel all knowledgeable and stuff now, thanks :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, it's all amazing. 
So you came pretty close last time, right? So this time, your odds are pretty good? Especially with two? 
I have a really elementary understanding of it all... but I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you over the next several days!!


----------



## sspencer99

There s a programme on bbc3 
Called how sex works they have a bit about ivf it's such an amazing process 
Made me understand more 

Gl Tracey I'm routing for you hunny xxx


----------



## Traskey

Thank you everyone. 

Yes, we should have had good luck last time, we had everything stacked in our favour, a perfect blast. Just one of those things. I wasn't sure if that made me feel better or worse lol. Couldn't blame it on poor eggs or embryo. Ultimately though my age works against me somewhat but we're praying that with 2 embies, we get a 7% higher chance of one of them sticking!


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh, fx'ed Tracey!


----------



## lilrojo

Keeping everything tightly crossed for you Tracey..


----------



## QueenVic

Tracey ooh I seriously have everything crossed for you !!!!! :hugs:

AFM - Thanks Ladies I just want to feel like something is happening, going to go for a really long walk tomorrow.. pleeeeease let them be able to do the sweep on Wednesday...at least then I will feel like there's more of a chance of it happening before Friday 

Please pickle come on... I don't think there's anything else I can do


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Like I mentioned to Erika when Jeremiah didn't want to come out-- have you made any big plans? You should plan a trip or a big fancy dinner or invite a bunch of people over your house... Surely pickle would HAVE to interrupt.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks for explaining Tracey!! I stalk your jiurnal, but never comment cause the whole IVF process is foreign to me and I don't wanna sound dumb :haha: I do read and keep up though :D

Vickie, I really hope pickle comes out soon! Labor dust coming your way :dust:

Hows everyone else?

I'm so tired of eating! Someone please tell me this passes! If I'm not eating I'm thinking about my next meal :( I can only eat small portions (I feel like a bird) and then I'm hungry again an hour later! I swear I'm eating 8-9 times throughout the day! :wacko: And if I don't eat a maximum of every 2 hours, I'm throwing up pure bile! :sick: Which I'm glad to say I haven't thrown up in 2 days! It's down to my anti-nausea meds and constantly eating, I'm sure!

Missed you guys :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup. 1st tri, I ate constantly. I mean that. Constantly. It was the only way to keep the nausea away. Just try to make healthier choices than I did. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Does it pass? :(


----------



## truthbtold

hi ladies. 

Tracey I have everythinv crossed for you! 

Ysa, its totally normal to eat more in the first tri. It usually does go away but im not sure how that works with twins lol.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

YAsa im still eating constantly I've gained soo much weight 
And my stretch marks are awful but my mum says it's because I was painfully thin blah 
I think it's where my skiin was so tight from all the riding I used to do in my younger days 
Ohh well I have a nice purple bum and It don't seem to bother Dh which means it don't bother mee 

Tracey I had a dream I was at ur baby shower it's was soo wired you lived in a mahooosive house in the county side inhope this is a sighn Hun 

Hope Andrea is having a nice time xxx


----------



## sept10

Well mw went ok, baby still posterior but i'm not expecting that to change to be honest till labour. She did surprise me though...i'm 40 weeks on wednesday so she said i could have a sweep on wednesday if i wanted and agaon at 41 weeks. was a bit taken aback and turned down the sweep on wednesday - i mean whats the rush and besides daniel is working late wednesday, thurs and fri. But she sai i could go to the hospital on saturday for one instead so i've decided to go for that. if that isn't possible or doesn't work (i suspect my cervix will be irmly shut tbh) then i've an appt for the following wednesday (41 weeks) to have another. i guess if that doesn't work they will book my induction!! 
I don't feel anything will happen anytime soon - Vick its definetly your turn.....fx'd your baby makes their move soon!!!!!!

Ysa - a friend of mine who is having twins was exactly like you but maybe even a little worse. really ill all the time, lost loads of weight. It did go away but not until 17 weeks. Hopefully things will settle down for you earlier then that!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ysa, for me, the nausea has never totally gone away, but the awful part where it sticks around unless you eat constantly-- that ended at some point... Without looking back at my journal or anything, I think it was maybe like 16-18 weeks? I STILL get nauseated most evenings. And if I don't eat for a few hours, even though lately I don't always feel hungry, I'll start feeling nauseous. 
But yeah, like Erika said, I'm not sure how that works with twins. :)
Hopefully it will at least let up in a couple more weeks. :hugs: 

Sarah-- sounds like a good plan. Hopefully a sweep on Saturday will be a turning point for you!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well... 

AFM... getting little things done just about every day. Can't believe Crumb will be here four weeks from tomorrow. This has gone so fast! Have to go to the library today and thinking about hitting the mall, if I have the energy.


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Ladies :flower:

OMG pickle needs to come out NOW my sciatic nerve is TORTURE today !!

I can't walk, sit, move arghhhhhh never experienced anything like this in my life, surely can't go into labour with this pain... was literally in tears earlier sometimes I'll get stuck & every position I try to move is like an electric shock :nope:

Have tried walking, light workout, yoga, warm bath, paracetamol, hot water bottle...

Yoga to try some more yoga then position myself on the couch & not move..

So he must have moved position but wether for the better or worse who knows !?!

Sarah good luck with the sweep I kind of knew mine wouldn't work as I just didn't feel ready - my next try is tomorrow I seriously hope they can do it this time, please, please, please..

Ysa even though I felt severely nauseous 1st Tri I still ate loads but because I wasn't actually throwing up I gained weight really quickly! It does help with the nausea though & the weight gain slows down 

xx


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear how some of you are feeling.. hope sarah and vicki have their babies soon.. cant believe soon sarah, vicki, jen and I will have our babies.. crazy.. cant wait to see where i am at my next appt.. :) Hopefully a 2 and starting to efface would be nice..


----------



## DrGomps

Ysa, I gained a bunch in the first trimester as well, trying to keep the nausea at bay. 

Sarah, hope the sweep works. 

Vicki, sorry to hear about the sciatica. :hugs: not much longer, one way or another. 


AFM, in long beach. Josie had a great dedication in Monterey and now am visiting with friends. Everyone agrees that she has the sweetest temperament. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks girls, keep your fingers crossed for my sweep tomorrow and I will update u when I get home!
Have acupuncture booked straight after again x

Today I walked (hobbled) did light work out, yoga, clary sage, warm bath, hot/spicey dinner, RLT, been on all fours, plan sex tonight.. that's about it !?

Andrea hope your enjoying your trip how lovely for people to say that about baby Josie, you must be proud :baby:

P.S - Raych forgot to say your carrier looks great and very comfy, I've only tried our bjorn one out once and I got stuck in it :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:haha: I think that's why you're not meant to try out carriers until you're no longer pregnant!! 
Hoping and praying you get your sweep and OUT comes pickle!!


----------



## QueenVic

LOL Jen you're probably right! My fault trying to be too organised ! Oh the shame.. :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha well I sort of speak from experience... I want a carrier soooo bad and I totally would've bought one (or three) by now but I know I'll just get frustrated because there's no way I could wear one over my bump-- even without a baby in it!! And I'd probably get stuck, too. :haha:


----------



## Traskey

I have a feeling that these babies are going to be like buses. None for a while and then two at once. Followed by another two :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And then Stacey's one... and then Ysa's two and then Tracey's two!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. cant wait to have my baby already.. 2 more weeks to term.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 
im going away to oxford for a few days so i will be limited to when i can come on here 
and i bet from now until friday there are going to be two more babies and i would have missed all the fuss :( 

but im looking forwards to going away to get away from work for two days then back home for the weekend to decorate the kitchen and hopfully babys room to be finished xx 

have a good day all 

if im not on here later 
vick gl for ur sweep today 
and tracey gl for your scan tomorrow xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

morning all xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Stacey! Have fun... If you miss the excitement, there will just be that much more to catch up on when you get back! 

This place is lacking excitement lately... :coffee:


----------



## sspencer99

my posts would not load up earlier so i just gave up and now they are here how weird 

yes is a lill quiet in here is somthing going on :coffee:


ohh and i think my ticker has moved into the thrid tri box wowie :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, someone else said that, too, that their posts wouldn't work earlier. BnB was running really slow for me last night but now it seems to be okay. :shrug: 

Hey, you did move a box!! Happy 3rd tri!! That seems unreal!! Can you believe it already? 

I figure I'll move into the last box tomorrow ish. And tomorrow I officially have a month left until my EDD. Crazy. 

Got an ad from Burlington today. Lots of good deals. No money yet... but the sale is until March 4, so should be fine. I love Burlington. 
And Babies R Us is having a cyber sale until 7 pm tonight, if anyone cares. They are usually pretty pricey, IMO, but they have lots of different stuff on sale-- one thing I noticed is they have the moby on sale for $37ish? Which is a pretty good price. Anyway. As I said, we have no money today, so won't be buying anything yet. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

Morning all..

Hope your all doing well...

GL vicki on the sweep hope it works.. :)

Stacey have fun and yay for moving to 3rd tri box.. :)

Jen hope you have a good day today..

AFM not much happening.. 35 weeks today yay.. 2 more to term.. made a to pack list for mckenna last night.. everything is seeming so real... want to go out today too.. lol but we will see..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wooohooooo happy 35 weeks, Logan!! :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Good to know about Burlington's sale and that it lasts through till March. I think I'm buying my stroller and a few other things from them.. Maybe the stroller we want is on sale? :) If not, thats fine. It's $200 brand new which isn't bad for a double stroller :) March is nice tho cause i'm not ready to make any big purchases, would like to get through to 2nd tri first!

Happy 35 weeks Logan :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Burlington also has the boppy for $24.99 and you get a free slip cover! I plan to get one... I was on the fence about whether I really needed a boppy, but that's a good deal.


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy 35 Weeks Logan !!* :flower:

WELL they couldn't do the sweep properly but the midwife today did more than the one on Monday she had a proper feel around & it was actually really sore whereas Mon I didn't feel a thing... in the hope it would kickstart something.. she did say cervix is long & soft so thats something..

Also he has turned for now so not posterior anymore..

Should of seen me trying to get around to my appointments today with these nerve pains, ouch ouch ouch.. people probably thought I was in labour !!

Still trying my best to get him out.. had a really upset tummy come on suddenly a few hrs ago thought that could be a sign but nothings happened :shrug:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I've been looking into how the heck I can feed two babies at once to save time and the all signs point to purchasing a boppy. So I will be getting one for sure!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry no sweep Vicki but hopefully her taking her time feeling about in there stirred up enough trouble.. and yay for him moving.. :)

That is a great deal from burlington.. wish we had one around here lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm starting to get a good feeling about pickle... maybe not too much longer? 

Logan, I wish you had a burlington, too! You can shop baby depot online... but I'm not sure how good the deals are, especially after shipping... :(

I love shopping... I can't wait to have some money... I'm really tempted just to go on amazon and buy something small... :dohh:


----------



## sept10

Sorry no sweep Vick...at least cervix is soft now though!! Shouldn't be long now....my sweep is booked for saturday but i'm pretty sure it'll be same as yours. good to know your babys turned though...hopefully will take pressure off your sciatic nerve and make for a slightly easier delivery when it happens....

my due day today... bit surreal really been counting down the weeks now we'll be counting up the days over!!! haha oh well.....next door neighbours came round to check i was ok and to offer their assistance incase i need anything when daniel is at work...sweet of them!

Ysa - 200dollors for a double buggy...thats amazing!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

The box the Ergo comes in is pretty small Jen... ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Due date Sarah.. :) Hopefully not long for you now either..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy due date, Sarah!! Nice of the neighbors to come round... (whoops... I don't really talk like that... haha I crack myself up sometimes at the things that come out of my mouth) Anyway, hopefully not much longer! 

Haha Rachel! I guess it's a good thing I don't even have that kind of money lying around right now or I would totally be spending it! I think they're like $120 here?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sarah, happy due date!! And I know, I can't believe your prices in the UK! :shock: This is it, I'm really happy with it. And glad I found it so early, so that I can worry about other things once I start making purchases :D

https://www1.burlingtoncoatfactory....0138.aspx?registryid=30265417&variantid=10521


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm glad you found one that you like quickly. You remember it took me for.ev.er to finally decide on mine!


----------



## sept10

Ysa - looks good.....is it suitable from birth or will you have to get a pram aswell?? 

keep getting braxton hicks and the odd bit of discomfort/pressure low down in my abdomen....i tell myself that this is pre labour and arn't i great and labour will be a doss ....then i realise this is nothing...this is just braxton hicks and i'm gonna totally have a melt down when labour actually starts...in truth i am kinda terrified:wacko:!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It comes with one attachment for infants, and we'll have to get an extra, don't think it's that much more. But they fit right into the seat for when they are small

I like this website cause they show all of the options and the infant attachment, but their price is a little higher https://www.diapers.com/p/contours-...campaign=google&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=KR-006


----------



## DrGomps

Happy due date Sarah!

Vicki, hope the sweep gets something going. 

Ysatis, I have a boppy, but I bought a travel Brest friend pillow and the Brest friend is far superior. Still will be a challenge feeding two...the stroller looks nice, but I am not sure if you can use it when they are newborns.


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy Due Date Sarah !!*

At this rate u may go into labour before me :dohh:

Well I have tonight, tomorrow and Friday morning to get this pickle out !!!!! :hissy:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

It says it can be used with twin infant seats. :thumbup: 

It might actually be cheaper, though, from diapers.com depending on how much burlington charges for shipping-- You can get 10% off from diapers.com if you enter the code OBKIT10. So that's like $210 and they have free 1-2 day shippping for orders over $49. Just something to consider. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, I'll have to look into that Breast Friend pillow. The stroller is okay for infants, you just have to have the extra infant attachment. The actual toddler seat comes out and you place the infant seat in it's place. (they show a picture in that 2nd link)

Jen, thanks!! I didn't even think about Shipping :dohh: Although I _might _be able to just go into the Burlington store and pick it up. I haven't thought about that yet though :)

Vickie, FXed something happens SOON!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sigh. All this talking about strollers and shipping and Burlington makes me want to SHOP!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

haha, me too.. Probably save some income tax money and buy some stuff with my tax return once I'm in 2nd tri. My mom doesn't want me to buy anything though, she think's I'll get it all with the baby shower she's planning.. Which IDK how many times I've told her to calm down about that, she's planning this huge thing and I haven't even made it to 2nd tri yet :wacko: I guess she's just trying to be a grandma, these will be her first (I started to type "This will be her first grandchild" then had to erase it, cause I forgot for a second that there are two babies in there! :wacko:


----------



## Traskey

Happy due date Sarah :wohoo

Vicki, i'm sure you'll be in labour by the weekend :)

Ysa, Jen, i'd want to shop too!

Stacey, i'm in Oxford tomorrow too, having my eggs collected. Enjoy your mini break :)

Andrea, hope you are having a great vacation still :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck for tomorrow Tracey.. keeping everything so tightly crossed for you.. 

I want to shop too.. but just shop in general not for anything specific.. I have everything i need so its just fun things now.. lol

maybe search around on amazon for a bit lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe that's exactly what I did after I typed that... went browsing on amazon! But I don't need much anymore... and actually for the most part I feel like I can get _clothes_ cheaper at Target and Burlington and Walmart. 
Other stuff I "need" :haha: is more expensive than what I can afford before payday and tax refund day.


----------



## lilrojo

Do you know when your getting your tax refund.. our is coming next week.. so i would think yours should come soon too.. you filed online right.. we went and got ours done at h & r block.. 

and i get the not finding anything.. lol but im still gonna browse.. get some ideas lol


----------



## Traskey

Sorry Logan, I always forgot someone. You wouldn't think I have to use my brain on a daily basis would you :rofl:

Enjoy window shopping ladies :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

The irs says we should get it by the 31st, so I'm expecting it this Friday. I think in the past, refunds were issued on Fridays. :shrug: Would be a nice surprise to get it tomorrow... Haha wonder how long it would take me to spend a good chunk of it... :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sigh. Still waiting on my w2 so I can file. :( last yr tax return went to vacation. This yr its tires, dryer, and anything left over DH and I will split


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, we didn't actually expect ours until this weekend. It was a nice surprise. :)


----------



## lilrojo

I know we always have to be sensible and responsible.. Like hmmm doing something fun or bills.. I know which i would rather pick.. maybe just put some away and do something somewhat fun this summer.. go out to state maybe.. hmmm now im thinking.. lol dont think dh would agree..


----------



## QueenVic

:cry:

Been up in tears since 4am with this sciatica, I would rate it 9/10 when it's at its worse..OH is even taking the day off work

I can't walk, sit, move as if I am in slightly the wrong position the pain is out of this world & I get stuck!

I cannot imagine being in labour with these pains aswell..

Trace - Lots of luck today :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Ohh nO Vick I hope it goes away that has got to be the worst thing ever 

Good luck today Tracey I can't wait xx 

I had a poopies nite sleep inthink it's just because I'm not at home with mo :( xx

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh no Vicky that sucks :( I have no idea what sciatica feels like but are you sure it's not back labour? That's probably a stupid thing to suggest...

Eden is 8 weeks today :) can't believe how fast it's gone, but at the same time I can't imagine life without her! She's currently wriggling away on her playmat talking and smiling to the animals. Going to get her dressed and head to my postnatal group :)


----------



## sept10

Well on babys due date.....went to bed then gush of fluid...waters gone. Went to hospital, checked BP, babys HB and as everything was ok and me having no contractions sent home....started with some mild contractions overnight....at home still and having contractions but they are varying from 4-8 mins apart and i think are relatively mild as i can cope with them ok if i bend over and wriggly by bum......lots of fluid still and mucus...have wet two pairs of tracksuit bottoms.....hospital booked me in for a induction today at three in case i didn't go into labour...will probably ring them soon as would like to go in anyway to get examined!!!!

Am excited, scared all at once!!!!!

Vick - so sorry your in all this pain...fx'd baby comes soon


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki-- so sorry you're in so much pain. Can they do anything? I hope pickle comes soon and the sciatic pain goes away! He must be sitting right on that nerve. :(

Stacey-- sorry about your crappy night's sleep. Happy 27 weeks!! 

Rachel-- happy 8 weeks to Eden-- so cute that she's all happy and talking to her animals. :)

Sarah-- yay for waters!! Woohoo!! So exciting... hope something is getting started... can't wait to hear updates... by now, 3 pm is only two hours away, I think? Can't wait to hear future updates!! 

Tracey-- collection day-- good luck!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well with their little babies and bumps, as the case may be. :)

ETA: Last box today! Woohoo!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh Sarah so excited for you! can't wait to here updates, our next little baby is on its way!

Tracey - thinking of you today hon, hope everything goes well :)

xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Oooooohhh Sarah gl Hun excited for ya 

Jen yay for last box 

My course finished early today so gone into town just paid £7 for thee hrs to park 
I'm soo tight with mony I'm supprised it never put me in labour lol 

So I thought quick mc Ds as they have free wifi drinking my :coffee: very slowly geusss shopping will be next something I did not want to do this month lol whooops xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I'm thinking some shopping today, too! Have fun, Stacey!!


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Girls :hugs:

It's awful.. managed to get an emergency appointment with an Osteopath this morning now I just have to ice it on and off and keep moving, urgh..

Sarah! I cannot believe it, I was only joking yesterday!! You lucky thing !!! 
Sending u lots of positive vibes, hope it all goes smooth for u petal - can u keep us updated?

Raych no I wish it was back labour ! Osteo said he is pinching on a nerve & as a result muscles are seizing up everytime I put any pressure in the wrong place or stay still for too long.. I rated it a 9/10 to him when it's at its worse.

Well.. looks like I will be going in at 2pm tomorrow then... still no sign of him showing his face !


----------



## Traskey

Sarah, yay for your waters breaking and all good so far. I hope you're in this afternoon and that your baby is here very soon.

Vicki, i'm so sorry about your back. I honestly know the agony of sciatica, I had to have a spinal fusion and was on morphine for months. It's miserable. I hope you feel better soon.

Stacey, enjoy your MacD

Jen, yay for the final box!

Rachel, happy 8 weeks to Eden :)

AFM, I had 12 eggies retrieved today :dance: Fertilisation report in the morning :D


----------



## lilrojo

Aww so sorry Vicki.. some babies are quite stubborn.. yours must be one.. hope the pain eases off at least for you to rest..

Stacey sorry you had such a crappy night sleep.. Ill join you on that most nights.. happy 27 weeks.. third tri yay.. :)

Jen wahoo for last box.. shall be joining you in 3 days.. :)

Tracey everything is crossed for your collection... 

Sarah exciting.. hope things start moving.. keep us posted.. :)

AFM not much happening.. want to go shopping but will prob wait till tomorrow.. as thats payday.. ugh.. oh well one more day.. feeling a bit stir crazy lately.. 6 days till my appt so something to look forward too.. and my nephews bday next week on monday..

Hope you all have a great day..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've been feeling somewhat stir crazy, too... Maybe it's the nesting? But you don't have much nesting yet to do? Usually the feeling hits me and then I have to walk through my house and tidy up and organize. 
Tuesday night I reorganized the bathroom cabinets. It was a TOTAL nesting moment. But now every time I go in there, it looks so nice... Still have to do the closet. We have all kinds of linens in there that we never use... and luggage that needs to go in the basement... with the exception of one bag, that should be getting packed sometime soon. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I dont know.. just hate being cooped up in the house.. but tomorrow i will go out shopping.. need to clean some today.. wrap presents, do a bit of laundry..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No babies yet? 

Dr's appt went well. Had my gbs swabs. Cervix closed, baby head down. :thumbup: I go back next Thursday. Blah blah blah. Can't wait 'til things get exciting!! :)


----------



## sspencer99

Lol I know keep checking inn I've moved down to marlow now sitting in a more comfy bnb then off home tomorrow 

Cmon sarah we need n update xx


----------



## QueenVic

Did Sarah swap numbers with anyone to txt them ?

WELL I can't believe it.. the 2 girls I know who were booked in for the same day & time as me have gone in already :wacko: 
I know one wasn't in labour before she went in so not sure why her apppointment changed and the other one I just got told she is in labour ward as we speak !

Whyyyyyyyyyy not me :grr:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry vicki.. your time will come if not natural then induction.. pickle doesnt want to come out.. Hugs..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Come on pickle!!! It's time!! 

Maybe once things get started, you'll progress really quickly and have a super short, super easy labor. That would sort of make up for having to wait so long, wouldn't it? :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen i dont know if that would make up for it for me .. what do you think vicki a super short labor make up for all your pain and waiting.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all no news yet???


----------



## QueenVic

LOL yes Jen & Logan I would love that !!! :headspin:

Just found out that my friend from hypno had her baby in the early hours but was quite traumatic waters broke but lots of meconium then put on a drip as contractions weren't speeding up.. had to have pethidine, epidural then ending in c-section as babys heartrate dropped and she wouldn't drop down..

Hmmm basically lots of the things u worry about... I am now trying to think positive thoughts !!!!!

At least mum and baby are both totally fine now though thats something!

Off for a slow walk then get ready for hospital.. wonder how Sarah is doing ! :baby:

If I don't get back on I will txt Raych later as not sure I can get on from my phone.. it could be a long process !

Wish me luck girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hypno it up tho! These are sad things which happened to someone else and are nothing to do with your birthing experience. Was called cloak of protection on my course. Put it on and you're surrounded in your warm folds of positivity with negatives bouncing off.


----------



## Traskey

Vicki, wishing you loads of luck! All will be well :thumbup:

No news from Sarah yet?

Jen, glad all was well at your check up :)

Logan, sorry you are going stir crazy indoors.

AFM, 12 eggs, 10 injected and 9 fertilised this morning. Transfer will be Sunday or Tuesday.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Vicki, can't wait for updates... hopefully from Rachel because you are busy having a baby!! :) I don't know much about hypno, but what Helen said is right-- those are things that have happened to other people and have nothing to do with your birth. Your body was made for this and you are going to do great! :hugs: 

Sarah? Anything? Baby? I hope? 

Tracey, I know nothing, but 9 fertilized sounds good... so now we wait and watch them divide and hopefully put two back on day 5? Sending lots and lots of love and luck!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, nothing in 4 1/2 hours from ANYONE?? 

:coffee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think somebodies in labor...... definitely Sarah and hopefully Vickie too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hope so!!


----------



## sspencer99

Yes it's tooo quiet in here xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Surely there are babies being had, then?


----------



## Sun_Flower

There MUST be babies being had somewhere... how cool would it be if they were on the same day? I've not had any texts from Vicky though, but maybe she didn't save my number when I sent it to her? hmm...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

She said she might be texting you if she couldn't get on the computer... She must be too busy for texting... I'll take that as a good sign. 
And Sarah has been MIA for awhile, too... Maybe our first Team Green baby has arrived?


----------



## Traskey

Still no news?

I was sure there'd be a little on in here by now. Hopefully they are busy pushing :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Or better yet, busy holding their little ones! 

I can't believe we have these two babies and then Logan and I are NEXT!! :shock:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Still nothing?!?! 

:coffee:


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Sarah!! Bet her baby is here! Dying to know what it is. 

Did Vicki get induced as well?? How crazy would it be if they had the same birthdates?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yup, Vicki was being induced today :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Still no news yet wow xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

No news? whats going on???


----------



## sspencer99

Tell me about it :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

That's it. I'm coming over there! 

Actually I had a dream last night that I made out with one of the princes. I think it was William, but he was cuter and had more hair. Good kisser. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

I am def updating when i go in labor lol.. wouldnt want you all worrying :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I guess I'm not so much worried... I hope everything is okay, and I guess we don't have any reason to believe anything is wrong... But I'm sooo curious!!


----------



## sspencer99

Loooool Jen you kissed the prince 
I'd live to marry a prince I'd ride the horses with the queen all day long lol 

My gosh it is too quiet both deffo gotta be in labour or had babies eeekkkkkk :)


----------



## Traskey

*tumbleweed*

I'm thinking they've got to be pushing by now!


----------



## DrGomps

Bet the babies are here....

I had a weird dream. We were all meeting several times a week in a classroom at my school. I had to kick out this jerk classmate of mine. It was very realistic. All the babies hung out and we chatted in person. Hehe. Would be awesome if we could actually do that.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe "all the babies hung out." That's a cute mental image... 
I _hope_ they have their babies by now...


----------



## sspencer99

Awww Andrea that would be sooo cool
If that actually happened xx


----------



## DrGomps

It was really neat, it's nice that we have this as an outlet for Ttc/pregnancy/parenting. What did women do before the Internet?? :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'd love to meet up one day :D

Andrea, can you PM me your address when you get the chance? I lost the packing label that came with the doppler :(

I keep having these dreams and they're driving me crazy! I'm having :sex: , most of the time with DH & other times with other people :blush: So then as I come out of my sleep, I'm super horny. Then reality sets in and I don't even wanna think about sex cause my libido is practically non-existent. :wacko: I'm having these dreams every night and every nap I take.. Need to make sure I don't nap around anyone other than DH cause I wouldn't be surprised if I was making noises that I'd be super embarrassed about :blush:

Can't wait to hear if we've got two more STC babies here!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

We should so totally meet up. Like, All the UK ladies meet up somewhere, and all the US ladies meet up somewhere one weekend, and we can like, Skype or something. I know that would probably never work because of the time differences or whatever, but how awesome does it sound? xx


----------



## sspencer99

That would be great rach I'd be uP for that 

YAsa it's quite normal to dream about sex I dream sexual things all the time lol but I have no sex drive sometimes I tell myself that I'm going to dtd then i don't it's annoying as we have dtd about five times since I've been preggo it's not fair on Dh he's usually a sex pest lol but he's been kind of understanding 
Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lol, wish my DH was more understanding. He makes me feel guilty about it. :( I think we've DTD 3 times in the past 5 1/2 weeks.. We're used to DTD average 3x a week.. No drive here at all!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've actually had quite a drive but DH hasn't wanted to since I started showing. :( I used to have those dreams ALL the time and wake up wondering if I had been moaning or something. :blush: But I didn't ask DH 'cause I thought it better if I didn't know. 

I guess it's alright. The last couple times, I cramped and spotted afterward. :(


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. cant wait to hear about the babies... they must be here by now... :)

That would be really cool to meet up someday.. and yasa i too had lots of sex dreams in the beginning.. and we have dtd like every week the last few weeks lol.. tmi i know.. but oh well.. i have many contractions and cramping though now so i have been avoiding.. find out where im at on wed..


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh, logan curious to see where your at. So close now for you and Jen!! Less then a month...:shock:

Ysa, I remember those dreams. My libido has been so nonexistent lately. There was a moment where Steve and I had the opportunity but we didn't have lube so didn't want to try for the first time without lube. 

I am DYING to hear updates from Sarah and Vicki.


----------



## Sun_Flower

STILL nothing?! should we be like, getting worried now or something?


----------



## Traskey

I was wondering the same thing Rachel. Maybe they can't get a signal?


----------



## sspencer99

No I'm sure they are Both very busy baby bonding lol 

Tracey are you getting ur eggs today or is it going to be Tuesday xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmm. Trying not to be worried. Hopefully they're both just busy enjoying their babies.


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, getting my little embies back Tuesday. 8 of them have made it to the blastocyst stage, the best possible, so it's 1pm Tuesday for us :wohoo:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tracey, I'm so excited for you! 8 sounds like a great number. So you have to wait until Valentine's day to test? Or can you test sooner than that? 

I feel crappy today. :( [Insert sympathetic noises here.] Tired and just generally blah. 

And the dog keeps whining at me. Argh. I hate that. I KNOW DH takes her out in the morning. But she thinks I don't know that and so she bugs me to take her out from the minute I get up. :wacko:


----------



## sspencer99

Oooooo Tracey that's soo good I can't wit for Tuesday 

Hmmmmm :coffee:


----------



## truthbtold

Happy 36 weeks Jen. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Good Luck Tracey sounds like everything is progressing well.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Tracey.. thats sound fab, 8 is such a great number.. keeping everything crossed for tuesday.. :) lots of sticky dust for you.. 

Hope the babies are here and just taking up mommy's time.. :)

AFM last box today.. yay.. 1 month to my due date... finally the end is here.. :) so excited

Happy 36 weeks Jen.. :) 3 more and crumb will be here..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay Logan for last box!!


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh. 8 Tracey, that's amazing! Yay for being pupo!!


----------



## sspencer99

Yay last box xx


----------



## sspencer99

And 36 weeks for Jen xxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh happy 36 weeks Jen :thumbup:

I can test well before Valentines day. My clinic is uber cautious and make you wait until day 19. I knew by day 12 it hadn't worked last time so it more likely be a week before that.

Still no babies? Wow.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all still no news???


----------



## Sun_Flower

I finally have news!!! Just got this text from Vic - 

"Hey Raych it's Vic from B+B - can you let the girls know pickle finally arrived after nearly 3 days at hospital - 2.35am 8lbs 4oz. No name yet, I am wrecked, wasn't the best experience to say the least just recovering now, be here for a few days xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Good to hear both are well 
Shame to hear labour wernt the best x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww, she must have had a rough labor :( Glad she texted you :) It's a relief to here her and baby are okay

Hopefully Sarah is doing well now too!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, thank you Rachel!! 
Vicki, congratulations!! :hugs: Speedy recovery.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, we all assumed they'd both had their babies for awhile and were just busy and happy... 
Hopefully that's at least the case with Sarah. And we still don't know if she had a girl or a boy!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. 

Thanks rachel for the update..

Hugs Vicki and congrats.. hope your recovery is quicky.. and cant wait to hear what the name is :)

Cant believe under a month for me now.. crazy.. cant wait to find out what peanut is.. hope for more progress on wednesday.. today though is my nephew's 5th birthday.. so should be fun.. and signing the papers on my new van.. :)


----------



## Traskey

Oh yay, little pickle is here. Sounds like a tough one so glad both are ok!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all I've been off work today I painted my kitchen over the weekend and have pulled every muscle in my body I'm in soo much pain went to bed at ten lat nite and was still awake at 3am 

I had bad cramp in my leg on sat and i still can't put weight on it 

I'm going to an to take the week of but if i start feeling better I will go in I hate being at home doing nothing but today thourroughy enjoyed laying in bed watching the old obem and bits of teen mom 

Now I'm just soo hungry and dunno what to have xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, sorry you're in so much pain! Sounds like pregnancy is starting to catch up with you! Rest up and feel better. :hugs: 

Went to the toy store and then to the grocery store today, then sat on the couch sideways, building lego aircraft. So I'm finding it hard to walk right now. :dohh: 

Didn't really have lunch yet since we were at the store and then the lego building needed to be done... apparently... And now it's 3 pm... Thinking we might just have an early dinner.


----------



## sept10

sorry not been on since. had a bit of a traumatic birth and had to stay in hospital till yesterday. will put details on here soon, but good news, baby BOY!! 7lb 9oz, born friday morning by emergency c section. 

Darragh Bartholomew 

will try and add photo!!

he is gorgeous and we couldn't be happier!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww a baby boy :blue: :cloud9: congrats!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

and sorry about the traumatic birth :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats sarah :)


----------



## sspencer99

Sorry to hear the birth did not go so well 
But yay for a healthy baby boy 
How's his name pronounced ?? 

Can't wait to see him I'm sooo brooch rite now hehe xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Double post. :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

Awe, sounds like Vicki and Sarah both had a rough go at it. :hugs:

Congrats Vicki!! Hope you are recovering well! 

Sarah, yay boy!! I definitely felt like that's what you were having. 
Bunch of stc boys!!! Definitely means that one of the team greeners due in Feb are having a girl! 

Stacey, sorry you hurt yourself!! Better take it easy!! 

Tracy, good luck for tomorrow!!

AFM, our whirlwind tour of SoCal is ending and heading back up north. So lots of driving today.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congratulations Sarah and Vicky, two more boys! Can't believe we've got so many little babies here now - are we even on girls and boys having been born now? Wait no - Eden, Macie, Josie - James, Darragh, Jeremiah and Pickle. Definitely need a green baby to be a girl and even us up! xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay, congratulations, Sarah!! Can't wait to see pictures!! 
So sorry it wasn't a good birth experience. :hugs: 
If you have any c-section questions, I'm here. :thumbup: 

Hmmmm... Vicki didn't say... I wonder if she ended up with a section, too... said she'd be recovering for a few days. 

Well, that puts the grand total at three girls and four boys... Seems we're due for a girl, but I really think Logan and I are both having boys... Might have to wait for Ava for our next pink bundle!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden had her first injections today. I was a wreck but she was such a brave girl (made Elliot hold her when she was actually having them) - she only cried for a few seconds after each jab and then was fine. She had a little sleep after and is now happily guzzling her bottle. I just hope she doesn't react too badly to it later on, but I've got the calpol at the ready just in case!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, what a brave girl!! What is calpol? 

Hope everyone is doing well today. 

Tracey-- big :hugs: today!! Hope everything goes (went?) well!! 

AFM... think I'm finally getting a little tired of being pregnant. Which, according to everyone, I should've been a long time ago? I still sort of feel awesome, though. :shrug::)


----------



## Sun_Flower

It's an infant paracetamol suspension... think your equivalent might be Tylenol or Motrin?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ah. Yeah, they just call it infant tylenol or infant motrin. :thumbup:


----------



## sspencer99

hey all still in bed feeling rather sorry for myself but have just put my cbfm on ebays :) 

glad to hear eden was BIG girl in getting her jabs done :) and capol jen you dont know what ur missing 
when my sister was a baby and i was like 7 i used to nick it and take big gulps of it befoere putting it back lol mum used to blame my brothers heheee 

hope sarah n vic are recovering nicley with their ickle bubbas xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey! :haha: You were a sneaky one!! 

I can't wait to hear how the babies are doing... and see some pics... 

Although I feel like I should be patient... I'm sure BnB isn't going to be the first thing on my mind when I'm having Crumb... Haha unless Logan is in the hospital at the same time and I am desperate to find out if peanut has arrived!!


----------



## sspencer99

ohhh its TUESDAY tracey how did it go i cant wait to hear from you xxx


----------



## sspencer99

jen it taste sooo nice lol 

ur rite it wont be mine either but was planning on taking my laptop with me hehe xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Hope your all well..

Tracey fxed that today went well for you..

Sarah-Vicki-Hope your both doing well and recovering with you lo's.. 

Andrea-hope your holiday was fun.. great to see family and friends..:)

Ysa-hope your doing well.. 

Stacey-hope your feeling better soon.. the end does get harder.. are you dont having kids then after ava.. ?

Jen-haha wouldnt that be something if we were there the same day.. same day bfp same day birth maybe.. :)

Cassie-Rachel-Hope your both well.. sorry to hear about eden's jabs.. hope she does fine as the day goes on..

AFM-appt tomorrow and an internal.. hanging out today with my dd at home.. gotta shower and get myself cleaned up later on for my appt tom-shave my legs etc.. and give mckenna a bath.. Just a relaxing day in for us.. cant believe tom is feb.. :)


----------



## Traskey

Ysa, happy 9 weeks! 

Sarah, a boy and what a beautiful name :wohoo: :cloud9::cloud9:

Jen, I think you've done great to only now be feeling uncomfortable. 

Logan, good luck for tomorrow! 

Andrea, safe trip home x 

Rachel, sounds like Eden was a trooper. 

Stacey, sorry you are so sore :hugs: get rest. 

Afm, 2 blastocysts transferred today :D official test date 11 February but will know before then. That's day 17!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

FXed for you Tracey!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I really think we could have our babies on the same day, or at least it's likely we'll be in the hospital at the same time. I'm obviously having Crumb on the 22nd... you'll be exactly 39 weeks, and I really think you'll go early with peanut... So... Maybe even you'll go in and have peanut like the 20th or 21st and be about ready to come home when I'm going in. Still. I think our babies' bdays will be very close. 

Tracey, I'm sooooo excited for you!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Yay Yay Trackey... everything crossed so tightly for you.. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oooh fingers crossed Tracey :)

I must be a complete saddo because I was thinking about B+B when I was in labour and giving birth, lol!

Eden slept four straight hours after having her bottle, only woke up to be fed again. She's a little grumpy but not anything too bad. She hasn't had a temperature yet either so fingers crossed she stays ok :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I really think I will, too... I feel like I'll be anxious to turn on my computer and update you all and post a picture, etc!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You should probably get a back up text buddy in case Logan is in labor too Jen!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Are you volunteering? :) Hehe if you want, PM me your number and then I'll be able to text both of you. :)

Most likely, nothing will happen until the 22nd and I will just go in at 11 as planned and have the baby probably by 1:30 or 2. I'm guessing by that evening I'll be able to get online and do at least a quick update. 
But of course there's always the (remote) possibility that I would go into labor before that. It scares me, but at least baby has a good survival rate even if s/he came today. 

Crumb-- if you're reading this... you can wait another 22 days. :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lol, PM'ing you now


----------



## DrGomps

Yay Tracy, excited for you!! And definitely keeping everything crossed for you!

Can't believe it's Feb and almost 3 weeks until we meet crumb and I bet Peanut will also make an appearance then. Eeks! 

Happy 9 weeks ysa! Yay for fetuses!! 

AFM, not yet home. At my parents house again in NorCal. Going to do more visiting, so still on the move.


----------



## lilrojo

I have 3 of ur numbers so im covered lol, jen, ysa, or andrea depending on when and such :)

hope ur having fun andrea


----------



## sept10

Well waters broke wednesday as you know. Went into labour myself but didn't progress quickly enough so ended up being induced to speed things along. Had strong painful contractions but still cervix refused to move then babys heartbeat started dipping with contractions so finally friday morning went for emergency c section. Was traumatic as epidural wasn't working properly but it was all forgotten about as soon as i saw him. Daniel got first cuddle but then i got skin to skin and even got to feed him within half an hour in recovery after the surgery. Home sunday. Mum and dad flew over from Ireland and still here helping out which is great. He is sooo beautiful i haven't the words to describe it. Constantly feeding and major lack of sleep but i just look at him and everythings worth it.
 



Attached Files:







3 (1).jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









5 (25).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww he's GORGEOUS, another hairy baby lol! Sorry things were a bit traumatic but you're right, you totally forget about it all when they're in your arms don't you? *big hugs* relax and heal and enjoy your wonderful baby boy :) xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Ah, Sarah, your post made me tear up. He is beautiful and you look great. How is life adjusting at home? Sorry the birth was rough, it really is worth it, huh?


----------



## sspencer99

Omg Sarah he is absuloutly beautiful a full head of hair 
Glad to hear your ok and mum is there to help 

Can't remember if I said yay to Tracey and ur two eggies hopefully they both latch 
When do you plan to test if before the 17th 

So I've had another funny turn had shooting pains in my side and felt like I was going to be sick it lasted about two hrs I actually thought I was going to have to go hospital but I'm fine now :s just hope it don't happen again 

Also questions when did you all start getting a biggish bump on ur first babies as mine is just soo small it's there but diddy xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Sarah, he's gorgeous!! All that dark hair!! Honestly, STC babies are the hairiest babies!! :haha: 

Stacey, hope everything is okay. I've gotten random pains off and on the whole pregnancy but nothing that lasted more than a couple hours... actually one night I thought I was losing the baby or something and it turned out to be just gas. :blush: 
With DS, I think I was about five months when I couldn't wear my regular clothes and six months when I started obviously showing. By 30 weeks, I had quite a bump. So I guess you could say it was late in coming but once it came, it came fast.


----------



## sspencer99

Afternoon all 
Going to the hospital today as in tonns of pain 
Ava is all wriggly thou so I geuss she's ok 

Just looked up my symptoms they math that of preterm labour :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh no stacey!! 
I hope it isn't preterm labor!! Ava needs to stay in there a while longer!! 
Keep us updated. Hopefully whatever it is, the hospital can figure it out and fix it. 
:hugs:


----------



## Sun_Flower

*big hugs* hope everything's ok Stacey, Ava you need to stay inside for a while longer, it's far too cold to come out yet! xx


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all back from the hospital 
I've pulled a muscle in my back so at least it's not preterm 
Been told baby is small and need to be kept an eye on xx


----------



## lilrojo

Morning ladies..

Hope your all doing well.. 

Sarah sorry the brith was a bit rough but he is a very handsome little guy.. congrats and enjoy every minute.. :)

Stacey hope your back feel better with some rest.. eat up and beef that little girl up.. lol :) I wouldnt worry though.. I had many scans with my dd cuz she was tiny and she was but at birth she weighed 5lbs.. some women just have small babies.. 

AFM 36 weeks today.. and dr's appt.. :) One week to term.. and 28 days to my due date.. cant believe it really.. will update after my appt.. its at 130.. then were stopping at target.. :)


----------



## Traskey

Ouch Stacey, sounds painful. I'm sure your baby is doing just fine. Small or not. You're petite so a smaller baby is right for you.

Logan, happy 36 weeks! 

Sarah, you look lovely as does your gorgeous boy. What a handsome one!

Andrea, enjoy the rest of your trip.

Jen, Ysa, Rachel :hugs: 

Afm, we got a frostie this time :dance: my clinic freezes very few and we got none last time so that's good news :)


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx guys 
Tracey yeah it's painful and I geuss I kinda scared myself 

Yeah ur rite but I don't want a small baby lol 
But the bigger I get the worse my back is I can't win lol 

Midwife said Ava is on her side which I knew already but she said it makes things more uncomfortable so I will be purchasing a ball to bounce on and I've got my Rose leaf tea ready for 32 weeks 

Logan Jen it's getting soo close I actually can't wait xx
And Tracey a week till test day my bday is next fri that's also the day I joined a yr ago 
Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Stacey, glad to hear Ava is okay and will be in there for a while longer. Sorry about the pain though :hugs:

I've been so sick for a couple days now with the worst cold I've had in a while. Sore throat too :nope: I just want to sleep. But can't even do that cause I'm up every half hour to blow my nose :(


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh no yAsa I hope the sickness dies down soon 
And that you just have a passing cold it's -1 here at the mo so glad I had the flu jab :) 

Do you have ur 12 week scan booked ??? X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

-1? I'd die.. It's like 80 degrees Fahrenheit here..

My next appointment is February 15, I'll be 11w1d


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, so glad it's not labor!! Sorry about your back, though. :hugs: Is there any chance you could do some exercises to strengthen the muscle so it doesn't hurt worse as you get bigger? 

Tracey, yay for a frostie!! :happydance:


----------



## sept10

Stacey - get that baby in the right position!! bounce and hands and knees!!

jen/logan - not long now - we will have soooo many babies soon!!

Breast feeding has taken over my life..lol!!!! Just when i thought i had it cracked milk changing, boobs are HUGE and latching on is harder. Feeding nearly constantly all night!! and now darragh has started bringing back up his feeds....mw coming tomorrow so i can quiz her about him being sick/refluxy or what???? its so hard to know if you are doing the right thing. trying to get as much sleep as i can through the day to make up for NO sleep at night but its not easy. hopefully will ease up soon and get into more of a routine when my milk comes in proberly. 

Ysa - hope your feeling better soon x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Sarah-- Sorry it's been so rough. :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies

Sarah...he is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cranberry987

Routine?! I have no idea how ppl get a routine when breastfeeding on demand. He can feed every 20 mins or every 5 hrs and there's no pattern at all to anything else as it depends on feeding. I literally don't know how people do it unless they just ignore hunger and feed when it's time? 

Hope the boobs calm down a bit Sarah, have you tried different positions like him lying on top of you? Might help if it's reflux. Keep on feeding and making baby nice n chubby tho :) I think babies are the only acceptable ppl to call fat, chunky, chubby as the whole point is to grow babies and they're never too fat as they're always lovely and squishy and it's good fat anyway if they're bf.


----------



## DrGomps

Stacy, sorry about your back. :hugs: since she is small at they going to do scans regularly?? 

Ysa, I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: being sick whole preggers is the worst!!

Tracy, yay for a frostie!! 

Sarah, the Bfing is hard in the beginning. :hugs: I was feeding constantly in the beginning. I feel like we have more of a routine now, but it took awhile. Stick with it though, it's worth it!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Jen she did not mention scans but I've got got another appointment next week my check up
And anti which I asked to have in my bum n she said I have to have it in my arm all I said was good luck haahaa I'm not the best with needles lol 

28 weeks for mee today xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 28 weeks, Stacey!! 
I had the rhogam in my hip... both times... that's odd that they would tell you it had to go in your arm... I wonder what the difference is. 

36 week appt today. Probably a boring one. :shrug: Only 20 days left 'til I meet Crumb!!


----------



## sspencer99

20 more days whoop whoop 
She said it gets in the system quicker xx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 28 weeks stacey :) I had mine right above my butt, srange how we all do things differently


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Morning, ladies! How is everyone? No posts in here for nearly 24 hours!! Somebody, say something exciting!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Jen.. everyone is snuggling there babies.. :) and soon so will we..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey ladies :)

Well the cold weather is setting in and everyone is panic buying because we're expecting snow. It will LITERALLY be like a couple of centimetres but that's all it takes for the whole country to come to a standstill lol.

Took Eden out for a walk in her ergo today, she loved it - fell asleep straight away lol. We went to my grandparents house and they were very impressed by her new 'talking' skills lol.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Was really busy yesterday I had an Ann summers Party for my birthday now I feel like death warmed up lol that's what a late nite does to me nowadays days lol 

Snow is on it's way today :( just need to get to the stables to see the horses I have long abandoned lol 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I've heard you all are supposed to be getting some snow. Ick. 
DH told me it's supposed to snow and sleet and stuff here and I checked the weather and it totally didn't say that... But whaddya know, it's snowing. :(
I don't care. We're going to IHOP. I've been wanting pancakes forever.


----------



## Sun_Flower

We had snow this morning but it's all melted. Apparently supposed to get a lot more tonight... we'll see what happens. 

Eden is currently asleep in her cot... we'll see how long that lasts, but at least she's having a little nap :)


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooooo pancakes, sounds yummy. I wish we had places you could go for pancakes. Oh and icecream. I love how in the US people go out for icecream in the evenings :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tracey, you don't have places you can go out for ice cream??!! Are you serious??!! No Dairy Queen?? I would go crazy. 
And pancakes... surely you have some restaurant that serves pancakes? I generally love IHOP, but I've only been to the one here once since it opened and we didn't have great service... but that was years ago, so I'm hoping it's different now. I want some stuffed ones... Lots of sugar and just junk in general... 'Cause let's face it, there's nothing healthy about pancakes anyway!! :haha: 

Rachel-- Love the new signature-- I was forgetting Eden was actually born in December... I always think of her as a November baby. :)


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh it's pancake day soon! That's thin soggy ones tho not cakey ones. 

I literally can't think of anywhere which sells pancakes here. Apart from mcdonalds breakfast ones. And ice cream... Hmm. We have some Haagen daz shops but not every city. We have good cheese here tho so I'll take a compromise hehe


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, is it really pancake day again soon? Seems like just yesterday I was being educated on it! Is that the same as shrove tuesday? Or am I making that up?


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah think it's the same. Something to do with Jesus eating carbohydrates anyway ^^


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol I remember educating you on it this time last year Jen! Glad you like my signature, I'm really please with it, requested it in the signature area on here :)


----------



## DrGomps

Raych, gorgeous signature 

I remember learning about pancake day too...

I can't believe how long we have been chatting. The day I leave for new York is the day I conceived Josie last year. She has existed for almost a year!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

> The day I leave for new York is the day I conceived Josie last year. She has existed for almost a year!!

:shock: Wow, when you put it that way...!!! I was just thinking about that this morning... how long we've all been chatting...


----------



## Traskey

Jen, no icecream or pancake places :cry: Like Cran said, the off Haagan Dazs shop in the big cities. Not here though. SUCKSSSSSS

:wohoo: for our one year anniversary!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... Remind me if I ever decide to become an international businessman-- er, _woman_-- that there's a market for ice cream shops in the UK!! 

Well, if you're out shopping or something and want a treat, where do you go? What do you have? I think ice cream is the big thing here... I know in cities they have frozen yogurt and smoothie places, and cupcake places are just starting to open up... Mmmmm we have this local place called the Blue Iris Bakery. They have SUCH good cupcakes. All different varieties. Very tasty. I think we might have to go there soon. They're really expensive, but they're pretty big and pretty yummy. :)


----------



## Traskey

Err, good question. We have a few tea shops, but they don't open late. A few coffee houses Nero, Starbucks, Costa or the lovely KFC, MacD and Burger King. No Taco Bell. Lots of local restaurants but not the type you just go in for dessert. 

You really could make a fortune over here doing something like that!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... I would miss Taco Bell... Do you have like _real_ Mexican restaurants? Or is Mexican not very popular? I know you all have Chinese, right? And Thai? 

Haha I don't know why I talk about food so much... :blush:


----------



## Sun_Flower

We have chinese, and italian restaurants, and a Mexican chain called Chiquitos. We don't really have Thai or Sushi or anything like that... not outside of the big cities anyway... xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Honestly we don't have a lot of Chinese or Thai or Mexican... I guess more Mexican than the others... An Indian restaurant opened up not long ago, and it seems like they're finally getting some business. There are maybe five Mexican restaurants within five miles of me (not counting Taco Bell!) and probably five Chinese, too. 

Maybe that does seem like a lot. 
But we have like ten McDonald's within five miles. And I don't even live in a big city! 

I forget that not everyone has so many options so close... When I was in college, we lived in a town of like 1000 people, and we didn't have much at all... We had a Walmart, KFC, McDonald's, Burger King, Dairy Queen... Pizza Hut... and that was pretty much it. Oh, and an all-night convenient store with a giant chicken out front that we affectionally referred to as the "cock mart." :)


----------



## cranberry987

Thing is if we're shopping we do tea. So we have tea and cake. But tea and ice cream? Just doesn't work. I think there's less reliance on chains here too.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Mmmmm cake. Now, when you say cake, you mean cake, right? :haha: I mean, I used to think you all were very sad with all your biscuit-eating until I learned that biscuits are cookies!! Now I'm jealous whenever someone is having biscuits... :)
So cake is the same, right? I could go for some cake... mmmm I'm such a cake-lover!! 

I think you're right about the chains... It's so hard around here for a non-chain to survive. It's sad, really. But from what I've heard from ladies on here (and seen in movies!), you all have a lot more little shops in the UK. Never mind that my impression of the UK is based mostly on Notting Hill, About a Boy, and Bridget Jones. :)


----------



## cranberry987

Yes normal cake. So sponge mix with guacamole or cheese sauce inside and topped with gravy yum ^^







Hehe. :sick: just cake yeah

Also thinking about it our evening entertainment are focused around drinking. If we went out in the evening we would go to the pub for a pint rather than ice cream. And if we weren't drinking then we'd be the driver and sit there being grumpy. Or just stay home.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: 

I could go for a pint... of ICE CREAM!!!! I didn't buy any last time I went grocery shopping because I knew if I bought it I would eat it. Too much of it and too quickly. 

Man... now I want ice cream... :( Mmmmm you know what I really want? A frosty from Wendy's. Think I'll have to settle for some chocolate milk. :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

I love learning all about the food differences.. as well as just differences in life in general.. so interesting..:)


----------



## cranberry987

I couldn't sleep so just ate biscuits in the bath. Hehe. Not bread rolls!


----------



## Traskey

Oh yeah biscuits = plain scones/cobbler for you! When my sis (not my real sis but close enough) said I had to have biscuits and gravy when I went to see her I was like ewww. I wasn't too keen on grits either, grit to me is tiny stones

https://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss20/adhall09/Sedimentary/Grit.jpg

:haha: I did however love Dairy Queen, monkey bread *drooooooooooooool* and diners!


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies,

Home at last - sorry for worrying everyone but went into hospital the Friday afternoon and didn't have Harry until the Monday morning, def wasn't up for txting anyone during that time! :wacko:

I'm aware of not wanting to scare anyone who hasn't had their babes yet but I'm sure knowing u girls that u want to know the story so just rmb this was *my* experience & I know 3 ppl who recently had babies and their births were fantastic :thumbup:

SO had pessary for induction when I arrived at hospital, bad period type pains started couple of hrs later whilst being monitored got stronger so was taken to labour ward, checked and only 1cm dilated, eek..
Pains turned into contractions coming very very close together.. was struggling with the pain, checked again.. still no progress.
Started on the gas & air, then advised to have pethidine & paracetamol as I wasn't progressing but seemed to be in agony! Senior midwife said it felt like I had some scar tissue around cervix which may be making it harder to open so started me on the drip.
Managed to relax for an hr or 2 until pethidine wore off.. checked again STILL 1cm.. they were getting a bit concerned at this point and advised epidural & which I really didn't want but my pain was alike to being 10cms apparently!
Epidural didn't work.. they tried 3 times !!
Doctor said it looked like I would have to have a C-Section & I was so upset.
Sucking on gas & air although my life depended on it, I really have to say I was in AGONY like I was being tortured.
Doctor who was lovely and said obviously they were missing something & he needed to have a look at my cervix rather than a feel (used smear test type thing) said it was def the scar tissue, he did something like manually push it out the way & said hopefully that would do the trick!
This was after already being in pain for 2 DAYS !!
Poor Steve we were both absolutely exhausted by this point & very scared.
Just when I wanted them to kill me I got checked for the last time before being prepped for c-section & I was 9 1/2cm !!! YAAAAAAAY
WELL when the Dr said it would take about half an hour from then to push baby out apparently I refused saying NO, no way I can't do it I honestly felt like do they did not understand how much this hurts !!!!!!! But I know now from talking to them that there wasn't any other option, epidural hadn't worked, too late by then for c-section so I just had to do it, the hardest thing in my life.
Dr had to use ventouse & cut me then finally after 3 days baby was out, I was a wreck but it was over. 
Had injection to deliver placenta, left for 3mins then Steve cut the cord.
Bad bleed and got hooked up to drip to contract uterus back down. Given bed bath, tea & toast and wheeled round to our room.

Had to have SO many blood tests in the following days as the count came back very high although I had an infection somewhere, on antibiotics now.

Traumatic is not the word & def won't be doing it again but he is gorgeous !!!! :cloud9:

Harry Michael Dunford
8lbs4oz
 



Attached Files:







100_0843.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7









100_0874.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









100_0896.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Traskey

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, Harry, what an absolute cutey :baby::baby::baby:
Lovely photos of him.

I'm so sorry that you had such a painful birthing experience and that all their interventions didn't work. I hope that you heal up quickly.

Giant :hug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh honey that sounds so traumatic :( You've got such a beautiful baby boy to show for it all though :) Do they know what caused the scar tissue at all? sounds like it's really something they should have noticed before you got into labour. Hope everything is getting better now you're at home *big massive hugs* Well done, you obviously did absolutely brilliantly dealing with all that xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Awww vic what a beautiful little man and Harry is a beautiful name like Geogous prince Harry hehe 
I'm very proud of you having to do all that I would have been a mess it just goes to show how stong woman really are 

And don't worry you have not put me off what will be will be 
And your ok xxx


Once again he is a beauty xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks so much for sharing your birth story Vicki.. We all know all births are different.. and i have been through it before as well as Jen, who is getting a csection.. I am not though so hope this time goes as well as last time.. but im so sorry to hear how painful and scary your experience was.. and he is absoultely gorgeous.. :) Congrats.. Happy your home and can heal and rest..

Cant believe how fast time has gone.. already gonna be full term on wednesday.. hope i can get the sweep and see if that will set things off.. as im starting to be in more and more pain.. ugh oh well about done.. 

Have a great sunday everyone..


----------



## sspencer99

Good morning all 
So today is my first day back at work after being off and my bloody back gave me worse jip last nite :( I'm sooo tired 
I'm going to have to take m leave early I think which I don't want as I'd like to spend more time with my bubs when she's here 

Omg Tracy it's testing time soon what day are you planning on doing it ?? 

Vic n sarha hope ur both well 

Jen Logan can't beleive the time has come around soo quick 

Sorry if I'm not making sence I'm sooo fricken tired 

Huhs to the rest of the group 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, thanks for sharing. He is absolutely gorgeous. Sorry it was so rough. :hugs: sounds long and exhausting and PAINFUL! Love the name!

Stacey, hope your back feels better. 

Eeks, Jen...happy full term!!'


----------



## sspencer99

Omg happy full term Jen xxx


----------



## babydustcass

OMGoodness, how much have I missed. I see lots of ladies have popped and had their beautiful babies! and others are about ready to pop! EEK!

Things have been too busy for anything right now, I barely get 5 mins to myself, but hey! better than being bored eh? 

Just thought I would pop on and check how everyone is, but there is far to many pages to get through right now so Ill have to pop back when I have a bit more time.

We have set the date for our wedding, 23.03.13 so plans for that are starting to take shape. We have booked the day and our venue, just all the other things to organise, its great fun but overwhelming too, and I am only just in to it lol I hope to be super prepared to that its not too much stress overall. Work will take priority though for the next good few months as we obv need to pay for the wedding too lol
Macie is Great, George is great! We are in somewhat of a routine, but astons working hours have moved 2 hrs forwards making it difficult for me to find the time to work, which is a bit of a shambles as my income used to be the main staple of our income. So somethings got to give somewhere!?
Anyway, I will be bck soon to catch up and have a good look at these beautiful new baby pics. And of course get around to posting some of macie too, shes grown so much if you havent been updated on facebook with regular pics of her :) 
I cant believe she is 11 weeks this week... it goes so fast and I must say... I MISS MY BUMP! lol xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Vicki, what a story, huh? Thanks for sharing... Harry is gorgeous! And already a week old!! :shock: 

Good to hear from you, Cassie-- I can imagine how busy you are!! I suppose I'm about to find out myself! And belated happy birthday to George. :cake: And yay for wedding planning!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Vicki! Harry is stunning :)


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Cass great to hear from you.. cant wait to hear more about the wedding planning.. i loved planning ours buts lots of stress.. could do without that.. :) Cant believe macie is already 11 weeks ekk.. they grow way to fast.. 

Stacey hope your back stops hurting... but i know the pain.. mine has been hurting a ton lately.. ugh..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Everyone should *really *go check out tracey's journal!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh vic well done on getting through that labour. Sounds totally gruesome. Never say never. Can't be worse next time at least ^^


----------



## sspencer99

Turning on laptop as fast as possible xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh. My. Freaking. God.


----------



## sspencer99

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I know!! So so SO excited for her!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## QueenVic

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Just posted in her journal - THIS IS FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jen & Logan - not long for u girls now !! :baby::baby:

Sarah your little man is gorgeous, how's it all going ?? :flower:

Ysa & Stace how you both feeling my lovelies ??

Cran, Raych, Andrea & Cass - Hope you're all happy ladies settled with the beautiful babies 

We're just trying to get used to our new lives and letting Harry take the lead at the moment ! Looking forward to feeling more settled & confident, can't wait :cloud9:
Not looking forward to Steve going back to work next week but my Mums over on Sunday staying for 2 weeks :thumbup:

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear things are going well for you Vicki.. :) It takes a bit to be completely settled and feel confident about everything.. but i bet your doing great.. just comes naturally to us women.. :)

Tracey so so so so happy for you.. as i said in your journal.. 

Yay The STC is full of BFP's and babies.. :)


----------



## Traskey

I'm sorry it's taken me a while to get here. I'm working as usual this evening and so am working a bit, posting a bit, working a bit :haha:

Thank you all so much for popping into my journal, it means a lot to me. We are on :cloud9: but cautious. It's been such a longggggggggggggggggggg wait that we can't quite believe it!


----------



## DrGomps

:happydance: I am SO happy for you Tracy!! You so deserve this!! We might have two sets of twins in our group!! I can't believe that everyone in the STC is pg or new mommies!! So amazing! :happydance:

Cass, thanks for stopping by. 

AFM, finally going home on Thursday. Josie is going through a growth spurt so tired all the time now again as she is waking up very often for food. Can't wait to be on the other side of it.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all :) 
Had a great nits sleep but tbh I had drugged my self of pain relif and it was amazing lol 
Deffo needed it 

Have a great day all Tracey can't wait to see an even darker line xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

happy 10 weeks yasa 
only 1 week one day until your scan rite? wooo hooo xx


----------



## sspencer99

why is it when i have time to be on here no one is about :(


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Glad you got some good sleep last night Stacey :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

And yes, 1week 1day till my next appt/scan :happydance: I hope they look like real babies :)


----------



## sspencer99

ohh yasa of course they will hehe 
do you feel pregnant are you starting to bump out a bit with there being like two mini humans in you xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

No bump yet, just bloating.. But my jeans aren't fitting me anymore. Just wearing stretchy pants. If I wanted to squeeze into my pants, I probably could, but the pressure on my tummy makes me feel sick every time and I end up puking :sick: So I've given up.

Can't wait to find out if Tracey's got one or two LO's in there! :oneofeach:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Yay for a good night sleep stacey.. I think maybe its the time difference that no one else is really about.. :)

Happy 10 weeks Ysa.. :)

Not much going on today for me.. dr for my dd and to talk about peanut going to him too.. get things planned out since the birth will be at a diff hosp.. and tom is my appt.. going so fast..


----------



## Traskey

Happy 10 weeks Ysa :wohoo: That seems to have come around quickly :D

Stacey, so pleased you had a better night's sleep :) How is the back pain? How long until your maternity leave?

Logan, which appointment do you have tomorrow? Is it the midwife?
:
Andrea, yay for a growth spurt for Josie but hope you manage to get more sleep soon. 

Cran, sorry little J has a cold, hope he feels better soon :hugs:

Vikki, Erica, Cass, Rachel, Sarah, hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:AHEM:

:haha: Hehe Tracey, you always forget someone... At least it's not Rachel again. :)

It's funny, but I'll be just going about my business... blah blah blah... then I remember... Tracey's pregnant!!! And I get all happy and giddy. 

I wonder if they'll expect us to move our group? Since none of us are TTC... although I'm sure it won't be long until some of you new mommies are ready to jump back into it!


----------



## Traskey

Oh Jen :blush: As soon as I saw your name next to the User CP I said a very bad word! I ALWAYS FORGET someone :cry:


----------



## Traskey

Oh that's a thought Jen. I wonder if they will?

You are right, at least I remembered Rachael this time :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Tee hee YAY I was remembered :D!


----------



## lilrojo

Tracey have weekly appts now since last weeks with the dr.. no midwife for me just a ob dr.. we dont really do midwives here like they do there.. so will have a normal check and another internal with possible sweep..


----------



## Traskey

Oh yes, I forgot you were in the US :dohh: That makes sense :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm so knackered. 
Totally going to bed early tonight. 

No really.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Tracey indent know if backhoe getting better the Pain now only comes at nite and I'm taking parocetmol to cover the pain or I will not sleep but I've been up since 5 again and Dh gets a huggy in his sleep so I humoured him for a bit lol and just never fell back ywarn 

I go on mat leave on the 7th march as I'm owed soo much time and will return in jan part time for three months then go back full time this is where I can actually say it's a pleasure to work for the nhs they look after their staff (sometimes) as they have policies to follow xxxx

Have a good day all happy full term Logan xxx


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, I can never go back to sleep when I wake up either! I was using the iPad in bed but the battery went flat so got up :haha:

That's a good idea about doing part time initially before full time. Yay for the NHS.

Happy full term Logan :dance:


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, hope you start feeling better...not long until your mat leave!! Bet you are excited!!

Ysa, happy 10 weeks (yesterday, but still technically tuesday here). they will definitely look like babies at the next scan...so excited for you!!

Logan, Happy full term!! Eeks!! hope the sweep helps things get going soon. I def think you are next to give birth...are you ready??? 

Tracey, you need to get a pregnancy ticker so I know what day you move up a week. :haha: So when do you think you will have your scan??

I wonder if they will move us out of ttc?? But we really don't fit into pregnancy groups either as several of us aren't pregnant...and not all of us are parents yet. LOL...I wonder who will be first to TTC. 

Josie is 14 weeks today....going home tomorrow night...late. Ready to though, TBH. Ready to be back in the swing of things, I like having the help of family but ready to have fast internet and have time to myself and have all my baby gear. I also miss little ferdie. And I can finally catch up on bnb...been crazy behind since I left.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy full term Logan :) Two team green babies fully baked now :) After that are we done with babies till Ava and then the twins and then Tracey's baby/babies (I think babies)

Andrea you've done so well being away for so long - I think I'd have been longing for my own bed a lot sooner, lol. 

Anyway, Eden is sitting here making her poo-face so need to go get her changed, lol. Or I might just present her to Daddy, because I'm that nice ;)


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies :coffee:

Trace and Ysa how are u both feeling ?? :baby:

Stace wow thats a really decent amount of time for maternity leave you're so lucky, sorry about the bad back I feel your pain it was horrendous when I had the nerve thing! :flower:

Andrea I can't believe Josie is 14weeks already! Is she in a routine now? Hows it all going? I'm impressed u have been away for so long don't think I could do it !

Logan & Jen YAAAAAAY FOR FULL TERM !!! I cannot believe it's so close for u guys.. really has gone so quick ! 

Raych - I am getting used to 'poo faces' too hehe :haha:

AFM - Harry put on just over 2oz in his first week, whoop, midwife seems happy :thumbup:
He gets really uncomfy where he cries & nothing will settle him, it's def trapped wind/constipation bless him, as soon as he goes he's ok again.. just hope it's a phase !
Also 90% of the time he HATES nappy changes, little pickle! He didn't much like his first bath last night either.. maybe he just hates getting naked ! haha
Steve just popped to work for a few hrs so I'm taking advantage while H is asleep, got The Time Travellers Wife to watch on dvd so might pop that on though I'm sure it will make me cry :cry:

Oh I weighed after a week and was 1stone5 (19lbs) down..thought I would be a bit less than that but hopefully it keeps dropping off.. though I must say my appetite is ridiculous at the moment ! Was anyone else like that ?!

xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Vicky, yay for Harry's weight gain & your weight loss! The Time Traveler's Wife makes me cry every time :cry:

Logan, happy full term! :shock:

Andrea, can't believe Josie is 14 weeks!!

AFM, I'm okay.. Been nauseous for a couple days now, but haven't actually thrown up. I've got the beginnings of a linea niagra and I've read online that it starts to appear darker because of some hormones that are released by the placenta (though not everyone gets it).. I'm just hoping that means that the placenta is starting to work and my MS will go away sooner!


----------



## sept10

sorry MIA...been totally occupied with breastfeeding and looking after Darragh and this is with my mum still here helping! just about getting to grips with things and living on pretty much no sleep but its all worth it. walked to the nearest childrens centre the other day and there are plenty of groups to get involved with over the coming weeks/months. unfortunately ran a temperature of 39.2 the other night and had to go to the gp they queried....mastitis, wound infection or urine infection...not sure which so given broad spectrum antibiotic and feeling better now but think darragh is having a grouwth spurt....feeds were every three hours now only every 2 and pretty much constant overnight. 

hope everyones well.....Andrea can't believe how old josie is now only seems like yesterday she was born. 

logan/jen...well its FEB...can't wait to see your babies!!!


----------



## sept10

Vick - congrats on Harry!! sounds like we both had pretty horrid times but well done you...i only ever got to 4cm!!! would def not ever want to be induced again!!! Also have similar problems with wind.....nobody prepares you for any of this do they. Glad alls well now. Harry is gorgeous!!


----------



## Traskey

Andrea, good to see you. I'd be wanting my own bed by now too and high speed internet :haha: Have a safe trip home!

Vic, lovely to see you. 19lbs down in a week is amazing and well done to Harry on gaining. Oh, I love that movie but :cry: every time.

Sarah, sorry about the infection, sounds nasty :( Hope you are starting to feel better and recover quickly. 

Jen, are you still mega tired today?

Stacey, Logan hope you're having a good day. Rachel, thanks for popping into my journal. For those that haven't seen it.

https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/Traskey_photo/cddigiday13.jpg

I am fine, just have cramps, sore :holly: and I get hungry about every 2-3 hours. 

OMG, i'm pregnant :rofl: I've waited a very long time for this!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe, Tracey, yes you are!!! I was telling my mom last night-- I had to tell someone!! :haha: 

Still fairly tired today but doing okay as it's early yet. Sort of grateful it seems we won't be going to church tonight since that always means a late night. 

Heartburn from stupid cherry pie. I don't understand why cherry pie is like, worse than pizza or Mexican or anything else! Anyway... please don't let me buy another cherry pie until I am no longer pregnant. :dohh: 

Ummm... :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

First off thank you all.. so happy to be full term and about at the end..:)

Andrea cant believe josie is so old already.. 14 weeks eekks.. and i too would want my own bed by now.. so well done on visiting.. im sure its nice.. safe trip home hun.. and yes im ready.. :)

Vicki-well done on the weight loss.. and no one prepares you for any of it.. but your doing great.. sleep when they do.. :)

Stacey-hope your having a nice day.. sorry you were up so early but at least the pain is easing with the meds.. :) and yay for maternity leave.. sounds like a great one..

Sarah-hope things start to settle down for you and you can ease into a routine.. eekks on the infection of some sort.. hope you feel better soon..

Rachel-hope eden is doing well..

Cass-hope your well :)

Tracey-love the new test.. so so so so happy for you.. :) Yay your PREGNANT :)

Ysa-hope the placenta is taking over soon so the ms goes a bit.. cant wait for your next scan.. 

Jen-hope your feeling a bit less tired today.. no more pie.. lol i think i would have to give up everything to not have heartburn.. lol

AFM-Dr today in the afternoon.. ready to see whats up.. lol will update after :)


----------



## sspencer99

omg im soo crap at remember all thats gone on after loads of posts lol 

tracey deffo twinos 2 to 3 weeks eeekk 

jen id miss my cats more than ever i hate having to leave them when i go away and yay 14 weeks for josie who is getting big now i love that pic of you and her its very intamate hehe 

yasa soo jelous i have a very faint line if any lol 

nice to hear form vic and sarah that you both well n babie are good but both a lill windy lol sarah soz bout the infection 

i know ive forgotten people but i dont normally rite big long posts lol xxxxxxxx

ohhhh jen hope you get a kip in and STOP eating CHERRY PIES!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh i have my anti D shots tomorrow not happy lol xxx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh i said jen n i ment andrea lol baby brain


----------



## lilrojo

Appt went fine.. no change from last week.. except for cervix is moving down which means baby is moving down.. one plus.. :) No sweep offered maybe next week.. will ask him lol if he doesnt offer... he said he thinks i have another week.. so still waiting..


----------



## DrGomps

Vicki, are you Bfing? The first few weeks are rough...hope you are managing some sleep. 

Sarah, sorry to hear about the infection, sounds like Bfing is going well though. 

Ooh, ysa maybe the placenta is working now, hopefully that means relief for you. 

Stacey, I STILL have my linea niagra. :nope:

Jen, I don't miss the heartburn. Cherry pie seems to be an odd thing to give you heartburn!! 

Logan, glad the appt went well. I can't decide if you will go before or after Jen. Soon though!!

Rachel, I totally hand Josie to Steve whenever she makes a "present". :haha:

Tracey, you truly are pregnant!! I got so excited I made a funny squeal when I was at the IL's house and proceeded to tell my MIL, SIL and DH that you were pregnant!! :haha: 

So I just found out we have guests coming the same night we get in (Friday night). Going to be a rough transition. Definitely sick of living out of a suitcase. Hoping to get Josie in a good schedule once we get home.


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear your having guests as soon as you get home Andrea.. would be a bit rough.. Im sure you just want to get back to normal life soon.. and i dont know if i will go before or after either.. would be nice before lol but whenever.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

29 weeks today yay 
And to celebrate I'm having my shots :o 

But it's means half day from work 

Logan glad babies coming down for ya 

Afm I think Ava has turned and is now head down as being kicked in new places lol 
It's 7 am here and she's got the hiccups already my failed I geuss I was thirsty when I got up
And had a swig on dandelion n brudock hehe 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay for 29 weeks Stacey! 11 more to go!! :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Stacey and happy 29 weeks.. hope the shots go fine.. :) cant believe how fast everyone's pregnancies are going.. and have gone.. lol


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies sorry I have been MIA. Three kids have me running in circles. toddler +newborn = chaos lol.

Huge congrats Tracey im so happy for you.
I hope everyone else is doing well in a few more weeks team green will be delivering i cant wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, Erika, I can't believe Jeremiah is 4 weeks old already!! Wow!! I can imagine you're busy with those three boys!! Does your oldest help a bit, I hope? Thanks for stopping in!! :)

Andrea-- you are brave, having guests the first night you're home! I'd have said, um, no, we won't be home 'til Saturday, sorry. :haha: 

Stacey-- happy 29 weeks!!! Be brave! :thumbup: 

Logan-- I really think you'll go before me... the only exception being if you make it to 39 weeks and they induce you, and then I think our babies will be born the same day. 
Secretly I'm hoping for that. I think it would be so cool. :)


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, happy 29 weeks :wohoo: Hope the shots went well!

Erica, good to see you!

Andrea, can you postpone the guests until next week?

Jen, no more cherry pie!

Logan, hopefully they'll give you a sweep next week :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was just sitting here. Thinking. And I just can't believe we're all either pregnant, or just had our LO's. :cry: It's making me feel all mushy :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Ysa.. its a great mushy though.. :) everything is going right for us all :)

Tracey love the ticker.. way to stay positive.. yay :) and i hope to get the sweep.. even though its still early.. lol

Jen i dont know when i will go at this rate lol.. hope for more progress next week.. would be a shocker for him to say your 3cm lol.. contractions were pretty irregular all night and this morning.. from 9 to 13 mins apart.. and now they have gone.. blah


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys 

Omg the shot was horrid it hurt soooo much I hate injections I just wanted to cry boo
I've got a scan booked in for 2nd march due just to check the growth of the baby 

Xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, sorry it hurt. :hugs: Should be the last poke you need for awhile, though, right? I don't think they've poked me at all since my Rh shot. Or the glucose... whichever one was second... I think the Rh was second... So... yeah... maybe no more pokes until you deliver? Here's hoping. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and they checked my iron once, too. Honestly, I find that those hurt worse than shots. Maybe my fingers are sensitive. :) 

I LOVE that we're all pregnant or new moms!! So... Tracey, when are you guessing your EDD is? It's entirely possible that these babies will all be born within a year, isn't it? Since Josie was first, and she was born what, Nov 4? 
So exciting... :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Tracey must be due some time in October, maybe November, right?

These will definitely be August (if not early, hoping not though) babies..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think she's due October 11th or 18th?

ETA: 36 weeks from now is October 18th.


----------



## QueenVic

oooh Logan how exciting can't wait to see wat they say at your next appointment :thumbup: 

Sarah tell me about it, it's a shock to the system alright !!

Andrea yes I'm BF but to be honest it's the crying/screaming when he has wind and is having his nappy changed that I struggle with more... he takes ages to settle! :nope:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Dude, what is it with babies hating to have their diapers changed?? DS used to HATE it!! I guess it's the nakedness... Isn't it funny? They hate being naked at this age, then they get to be two and you can't keep clothes on them!! :rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:haha: my cousin daughter refused to put a pamper on after her baths and she'd rip her clothes off whenever she felt like it, diaper too... Now she's a "big girl" (she's 3) and she refuses to show her "boobies" (she won't get undressed) to anyone but her mom. LOL

Is there anything that can make diaper changes more IDK, 'enjoyable', for lack of a better word, for the babies when they are so small? :shrug:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Go as fast as possible. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa if u find out please let me know !! We have tried a dimmer bulb in the nursery and also music.. :shrug:

Jen that cracked me up ! So many people have told me little boys LOVE getting naked ! ! :rofl:

Andrea ur amazing, how can u go away for that long and then have visitors when u get home! My worst nightmare !! 

*ALSO* (!) is it just me or did/does anyone cry all the time, I am crying at everything - Tv, Steve, Bloody Visitors, Harry.. getting upset when he cries..over thoughts of him ever getting ill or anything happening to him.. gees it's wearing me out

I really hate that everyone wants to come round, I just want to get used to everything and have H more settled first, is that too much to ask :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, pretty sure the crying is normal. 

Haha DS went through a phase where he wanted to be naked-- actually just in his pull-up or undies-- and now he's mostly over it, but he still occasionally takes advantage of the time when I'm running his bath to run naked through the house! And it's not uncommon for me to check on him in bed to find that he has taken his pj's off-- and also taken the pillowcase off the pillow!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I found a HB :cry: I couldn't record it cause I kept loosing it and I had to really push down to get it. But it was about 161bpm and I heard it before the monitor recognized it. It was beautiful :cry:


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh my god Ysa that's amazing! I couldn't find Eden's till really late on but I remember Andrea finding Josie's really early, and you've got twice the chance of finding one, lol! Does anyone else find it weird remembering things like Andrea finding the heartbeat for the first time and that heartbeat being Josie-baby now? It's so hard for my brain to put the two things together, lol!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think like that too Raych! Its insane!

I was able to record it. :happydance:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/th_VIDEO0034.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sspencer99

such a lovley sound got to hear avas today to at the drs 

woo yeah we are all preggo or just had bubbas 

xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

So we've moved Eden from a bottle every 4 hours to one every 3 hours, which she's taken to fine and is still chugging her milk down. What that means is that by 8 o'clock she's had as much milk as she would normally have by 11. She's currently asleep... I'm wondering whether to head off to bed too and see how long she sleeps, because who knows, if she's got enough food in her she might sleep through? I'll make a bottle and put it in the fridge so I can heat it up quickly if she does wake up in the middle of the night. I kinda feel like it's worth me having to possibly get up in the middle of the night and feed her just to see what she does, and whether she does actually sleep through, rather than me waiting up till midnight and waking her to feed her a couple of extra ounces, you know? xx

Also - can't believe Eden is 10 weeks today, where's the time gone?


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Ysa.. thats great.. I found mine really really good around 10-12 weeks.. :)

Just cant wait for baby.. lol

Vicki it is very normal to cry after having a baby.. lol and about everything is normal too..


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa thats amazing :cloud9:

Happy 10 weeks Eden !! :baby:


----------



## Sun_Flower

*yawn* well that didn't necessarily work as well as I'd hoped, but it wasn't TOO bad. She slept from 9.30pm till 2.30am when she woke up and I gave her a bottle, then she slept from 3am till 8am. I think if I had gone to bed earlier than 11pm it wouldn't have been too bad. Mind you I'm not TOO tired this morning. Now I just have to work out if I'm more tired staying awake till midnight then sleeping through till 5 when she stirs then sleeping uncomfortably till 8 with her in our bed, or sleeping from 10pm, getting up in the middle of the night then going back to sleep. HMMMM. Decisions...


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all xx


----------



## babydustcass

hey again,

just popped on to say to tracey,

Congratulations!! Such wonderful news!! I am so happy for you, have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy, you deserve it! Big hugs from all of us xxxxx


----------



## sept10

Tracy - congrats!!

Vic - i totally get it its the wind/crying after feeds thats a pain....well other then the actual pain when he doesn't latch on proberly....i know Darragh is only a couple of days older then harry but honestly in the last few days he is much more alert and now doesn'r really let the changing him or wind upset him anymore, he just seems to lie there and look around or stare up at me...also i was changing breasts in every feed but i've stopped that now and keep putting him back on the same breast in one session - that ensure i empty the breast and he gets hindmilk as well as just foremilk - seems to make the wind better and less spitting up milk aswell. 

know what you mean about the tears...mine started a few days ago - escalated yesterday when my mum left - i'm hoping i'm in more control of my emotions from today.......last night i started crying and didn't know why and me and my hubby ended up laughing with me still crying...odd. 

Darragh has also put weight on when he had his 10 day weigh in...now 8lb 5oz - i was such a proud mummy!!!

logan/jen.......not long now!!!! 
Stacey - 29 weeks...can't believe how fast its gone - it really hit me when i got to 30 weeks that i was gonna really really have a baby soon...its crazy...enjoy!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Sarah, you're still 42 weeks and 2 days pregnant!! :haha: Time for some new tickers, maybe? :)


----------



## lilrojo

Happy Birthday Stacey.. thought i would say in here too.. :) Have a great day hun..

Hope everyone is doing well.. My plans are to go to town.. get groceries.. yay fun.. not lol but a necessity..


----------



## sept10

lol yeah need to sort out tickers.....now how do i do that again..right lets see


----------



## QueenVic

sept10 said:


> Tracy - congrats!!
> 
> Vic - i totally get it its the wind/crying after feeds thats a pain....well other then the actual pain when he doesn't latch on proberly....i know Darragh is only a couple of days older then harry but honestly in the last few days he is much more alert and now doesn'r really let the changing him or wind upset him anymore, he just seems to lie there and look around or stare up at me...also i was changing breasts in every feed but i've stopped that now and keep putting him back on the same breast in one session - that ensure i empty the breast and he gets hindmilk as well as just foremilk - seems to make the wind better and less spitting up milk aswell.
> 
> know what you mean about the tears...mine started a few days ago - escalated yesterday when my mum left - i'm hoping i'm in more control of my emotions from today.......last night i started crying and didn't know why and me and my hubby ended up laughing with me still crying...odd.
> 
> Darragh has also put weight on when he had his 10 day weigh in...now 8lb 5oz - i was such a proud mummy!!!

Phew it's not just me then !!
I really hope he settles a bit in the next few days too, fingers crossed because at the moment I don't like venturing out with him or having people round ! It's like butter wouldn't melt when he's not crying though.. u wouldn't believe it..!
Midwife seems to think he will but then I also know some peoples babies have had really bad colic for ages :shrug:

Wow thats a great weight gain !! Wasn't he 7lb9 ??

Yes the tears come out of nowhere don't they, bloody hormones... :wacko:

TMI passed quite a large clot just now but I think the midwife said anything smaller than golf ball size is ok? 
Didn't Cran pass quite a large one if I rmb.. anyway yuk I was shocked and now I don't want to move from the couch, lol :dohh:

Stacey *HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!* Why did I miss that.. baby brain..


----------



## sept10

Vic - hang on in there, we hard some horrible days/nights but then we have had some much better ones ....maybe its him but then maybe its us gettibg used to him aswell.......darragh is right now in the middle of a really cranky evening....fx'd this means he gets it outa the way and we have a settled night. just when you think you've cracked it they change things up to test you but we'll get there 
x


----------



## Traskey

Happy Birthday Stacey!

Yes, Ysa was right. My EDD is 18 October. 

I am not suprised the new mum's are crying. It's got to be an emotional rollercoaster! Add in the hormones and i'm suprised we are not all crying all the time. 

Ysa, amazing that you heard the hearbeat. What make is your doppler?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy Birthday Stacey :)

I cried quite a few times when I first had Eden for no real reason (I had reasons, but they were ridiculous, lol) I think it's just the total overflow of hormones when you've given birth, lol. You'd think we'd get back to being normal hormonally regulated women after that, but then comes the time of the month and we're back to being raging monsters, lol! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay hormones!! 

October 18 for Fred and Ginger... must add that to my list. :) So our babies will all be within a year of each other!! How cool is that? 

Snowing here... ugh. 
DH finally fixed his tire and was going to take the truck to work but asked me if it was supposed to keep snowing and I said no, because this morning it said no accumulation... But now it's snowing pretty hard and I feel bad. :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

LMAO Fred and Ginger, that's awesome ;)


----------



## Traskey

Aww Jen, i hope he got to work ok. Jen, where are you in the USA? North, south, east or west? I have friends in Michigan, Rodondo Beach, Alabama, Atlanta and Pittsburgh :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Northeast Ohio. About 80 miles northwest of Pittsburgh. :)

I was worried about him until he got home. I felt bad telling him there wouldn't be a lot of snow, but I really didn't think there was supposed to be! 
I'm sure he'll take the car tonight. It has better tires. :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Aha, now I see why you get so much snow :haha: For some reason I thought you were down South!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Idk... I went to school in Kentucky... maybe I mentioned that? 

I forgot to give DS a nap... and now he's happy and content... and dinner, bath, and bed aren't that far away... So looks like we're skipping naptime today. We usually don't nap anymore anyway, but he was really grumpy this morning. :shrug: 

Haha my dr asked me on Thursday if I was working and I said no. And she said, oh, at least you can take a nap in the afternoon then. I laughed. I couldn't help it. I said, Oh, no. I have a four-year-old. We don't nap. 
I'm not sure why she said that anyway. I hadn't said I was tired. :shrug: I do battle some sleepiness in the morning, but really I'm not that bad, considering I'm only sleeping about six hours a night. :shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all how are we all doing ?? 
Dh has gone to Dubai for a week with his sister soo I'm going to be all alone :( xx


----------



## Traskey

Aww, bet you'll miss him Stacey. How are you feeling today?

Happy 38 weeks Jen :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- Wow, Dubai?? That sounds really far away... Take care of yourself while you're on your own. Will you be able to talk with him while he's gone? 

Thanks, Tracey. :)

Every time I stand up, I get cramps. And today just happens to be a buzzer-butt day. I'm tempted to just stay standing right next to DS all morning and wait on him hand and foot since it will be less painful than sitting and standing over and over again. Argh. :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww sorry to hear you will be alone all week Stacey bet you will miss him.. but duabi sounds so fun to visit.. :) have you been there too?

Tracey how are you doing hun.. so excited for you.. and all the fun to come.. 

Jen happy 38 weeks.. hope your doing well.. sorry to hear your being a maid today hope they let you sit and relax for a bit..


----------



## QueenVic

*Happy 38 weeks Jen !!* Not long now !!! Can't wait to find out if you have a little boy or girl in there.. and Logan.. exciting !! :baby:

Stace.. dubai, very nice ! Is it for work or a hol? Shame your not going, we will keep u company :flower:

My mum arrives in a few hours, house nearly ready just got to bath and change H... hope he likes his bath better than last time !!

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good weekend :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki-- have fun with your mum visiting! Is this the first that she is going to get to meet Harry? Will she be staying with you awhile? 

I can't imagine how it would be not to have my mom live close by. I've never been one of those people who has their parents as their free full-time babysitter, but my mom is good for coming over and playing with Thomas so I can sit on the couch or even taking him for an hour or two so I can nap or if I have a dr's appt. 
I think I'll feel bad doing that once I have two. I think it would wear her out. She's no spring chicken. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Have fun with your mom vicki.. I love having my mom close by.. she's about 20 mins away so i can always drop off mckenna.. she is taking mckenna the whole time im in the hospital since its 45 mins away.. so dh can stay with me.. giving her the overnight bag for mckenna tom night.. so exciting now..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, giving her the overnight bag-- that seems like a big step!! Any day now... :)

Hope everyone is well...


----------



## lilrojo

Well i am due in 16 days.. so not too big of a step lol.. just getting things ready.. rather have one less thing to worry over when its time.. there is enough already..


----------



## Traskey

It's not going to be long before two new babies are here :wohoo:

I'm getting excited.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning guys 
Yes it's weird without him and I'm not really sleeping very well and I'm just soo tired 
I live a two min walking distance from my mum a d sometimes I can go weeks not seeing her lol but I know she is there 

As mo is away me n mum will be having a nice romantic meal tonite 

Have a good day all I'm sure I will pop back on later xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe Stacey, have a nice time with your mum! Stinks to have him away, but it's only a few more days now, right? 
Happy Valentine's Day, everyone-- we probably talked about this last year, but do you celebrate it in the UK? 
So I had a dream last night that you all lived with me... in my house... must have been a much bigger house!... and then something happened but we didn't know what and Vicki moved out and we were all sad. And then I left, and when I came back, everyone was gone! And then I was sad. :(
8 more days!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ha ha that's an amazing dream Jen!

We do celebrate Valentines Day in the UK, pretty sure as with most holidays we don't go all out for it like people seem to in the US (or is that just in the movies? Most of my knowledge of all things American is based on movies/ tv shows!)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe I think probably most people here do a little _less_ than what you see in the movies. :)
That's funny, though, because my impression of the UK is completely based on movies, too. :haha: All your men are exactly like Hugh Grant and Colin Firth, right? :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies hope your all well..

Drs appt tomorrow.. have been having tons of contractions and pain and crampiness.. so praying tom brings some new news.. My dd is sick and now i am getting sick too.. a blast now that im 15 days to my due date.. ugh


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ha ha Jen - well yeah if yours are all like Brad Pitt and Ryan Reynolds...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Ryan Reynolds is what I wish all American men were like *drools* :haha:

Can't wait to find out what Logan & Jen are having.. Logan, can't believe your 38 weeks tomorrow :shock: I hope my pregnancy goes as fast for me as yours seems to have gone more me!

AFM, 11 weeks today and I'm carrying two limes! :wohoo: DR appt tomorrow and hopefully we'll get another peek at our little limes. It's also our 4 year wedding anniversary, we'll be going out to lunch afterwards! can't wait :D


----------



## sept10

logan - goodluck!!

had the worst night ever last night....darragh was either feeding, wanting comforting or crying. literally he only closed his eyes for 1and a half hours otherwise he was wide awake, and he followed this by doing the same thing all day today - surely he has to sleep tonight!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww hugs Sarah.. newborns can be quite hard.. hope he sleeps well for you tonight.. dont remember mckenna doing that but she would stay up all night long and sleep in the day..ugh.. Sending you some hugs and some sleepy baby dust..


----------



## Sun_Flower

*hugs* had a few nights like that myself Sarah, don't worry it does get better the older they get :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I think it's pretty common for newborns to have their days and nights mixed up at the beginning. I don't know why that is, but you hear it a lot. DS did, too. The only good thing is as long as you're not working or anything, you can still try to sleep when he sleeps. But it makes for a loooong night. 
:hugs: 
It would help if they showed better TV instead of just infomercials... So glad we have netflix this time around!! I wanted everything... the total gym, the fitness videos, the tummy concealers, bare minerals, the shark (which we got and love, btw)... I think new moms are their target audience! 

Ysa, I hope your pregnancy goes as fast for you as ours have all gone... Honestly, I think everyone's have gone really fast...


----------



## lilrojo

I agree Jen everyone's pregnancies have gone really fast.. I mean look at Stacey.. and your almost 12 weeks Ysa.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, and once we have our LOs... it's going to go even faster. I think for us, Ysa's and Tracey's are going to go fastest of all!! And then it will be the babies' first birthdays!! :shock:


----------



## Traskey

Morning everyone

Ysa happy lime day and anniversary. Good luck with your scan today. 

Sarah, sorry little one isn't sleeping. Fingers crossed you had a better night.

Logan happy 38 weeks!

Stacey, hope you had a nice email with mum. 

Rachel, hope you and Eden are both well..

Erica, Vic, Cass and Andrea how are you? 

Jen, yep we do most of your holidays. Just not presidents day, MLK day, labor day and Thanksgiving. Wow, after that list what do we do the same? New Year, valentines, Easter, Xmas :haha:

Ps place your bets on who I've forgotten this time!


----------



## sspencer99

good morning all 

again a crappy nites sleep for me roll on maternity leave so i can not worry bout sleep as much i can just get up do somting like read a book then go to sleep and not worry about getting up for work 

my cat is due her kittens too which im mega excited about (this is her last litter i feel bad thou shes such a good mummy) 

sarah i hope things will get eaiser for you soon 

tracey i had a lovley meal with my mum it was soo yummy we had the dine in for two from marks and i got to enjoy a lovley big glass of red wine

logan hows the contractions going ???? 

yasa today is the day yay too excited for ya hopfully we get to see your lill limes :) 

ohh tracey just reading thou ur jurnal about poop 
i clen my cats mess up all the time dh refuses point blank and says i should just get rid of my cats (hed go before them lol ) 
ive got a poop scoop its never touched my hands at all plus there is like a 99% chance ive had the viras as ive had cats all my life im very animal orintated xxx 

have a good day all 

OMG Jen 1 week to go hip hip horay xxxxxxx <3


----------



## AmaryllisRed

One week!!!!!! :shock: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Good luck today, Ysa and Logan!! 

Hope everyone is well... :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I can't believe it's only one week away Jen - I totally agree with you and Logan, everyone's pregnancies are going so fast, I DEFINITELY can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already Ysa!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, I totally just started crying. 
I just can't believe we're gonna have a little baby in a week!! 
Hehe a little baby with no middle name. :dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww *big hugs Jen* it's mad, but you already know you're an awesome Mummy so it'll all be good. Can't wait to see pictures of your little baby girl (still sticking with girl, even if it's wrong) xxx


----------



## babydustcass

So ladies, I really need to start getting on here more! Jeeze, i miss out on so much and EVEN missed that Ysa is having TWINS!! omg... how did i miss that! Congrats again hun, our first STC twins! ... or did i miss something else? lol

Happy belated valentines for everyone, i hope everyone at least got a card. My OH and his friend tried to fool me and my friend into thinking we'd got secret admirers. But those two are about as useful as a chocolate tea pot and the joke was over in a matter of minute lol... My friend called her OH to say Aston had 'confessed' and so he just gave up the joke HAHA... only Aston hadnt said anything :D They are just not good enough to keep up something like that. They are still trying to get us back from Christmas when we made them wear home-made Christmas Jumpers LOL

Macie is sleeping through the night for the last couple of weeks its been bliss, and we've got her bed time back from 10 to 8.30latest, and she is still waking between 7-9 which is doing us all the world of good. 
We had her weighed yesterday and shes put 5oz on in the last week, not amazing but not bad so she seems on a steady path. Just wish she would finish her bottles in the day, only when shes had a long sleep does she guzzle a bottle. The rest of the time she fusses and snacks. I wonder if its because she is teething? she generally seems a bit more grizzly recently and is biting everything that she can reach. 
I have no idea about this teething thing, George was a 'silent' teether with no typical teething symptoms shown. But then Macie is growing to be ever more different from how her brother was. She is already a little madam, im sure we are in for trouble lol 

Anyway, I WILLLLLLLL be around more, I promise!! Cant miss anymore babies or news!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is doing well..

Cassie love seeing you on here.. we miss you but get life is busy.. :)

38 weeks today ahhh..

Good luck Ysa.. cant wait to see your babies and happy anniversary hun..

Stacey sorry your still sleeping bad.. hope it gets better at some point.. 

Jen one more week wahoo..

Mommies hope you all well.. would love an update on your babies.. :)

Tracey hope you well.. have any of the fun symptoms started.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha yeah, Ysa is having twins!! :haha: 
You heard about Tracey, right?


----------



## babydustcass

Yeh! I heard about tracey and popped on then to congratulate her, rach kindly text me since I dont get on much and let me know. But will try to as much as I can. I hate missing out and miss chatting with you all. I feel like I have missed so bloody much, and now some of you guys are about to pop and have popped. 

You are booked in for your section next week Jen? OMG thats gone at the speed of light!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, in the car going to grab lunch with dH.. just wanted to stay babies are doing well! One was wriggling throughout the scan and kicking his/her arms and legs while the other was sleeping. :cloud9: im so in love!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Cass you have to let me in on the secret of how Macie sleeps through the night - I cannot get rid of this midnight bottle! Eden's snacking on bottles lately but we think she's teething too xx


----------



## babydustcass

i honestly dont know, but all sorts of things make her sleep better generally. She's a sleeping bag girl (george hated them), we put her down after her last bottle which is usually given at 8 after nappy, pjs and sleeping bag being put on. I feed her upstairs in a lamp lit room and put her down straight after her feed whether shes zonked or awake. Every baby if different though and it took us 9 months to get george to sleep through, it was a nightmare and something I was dreading this time but she seems to be following her own path and we are just trying to shape a routine out of it! She happens to sleep less in the day though too only 2/3 15-20 min naps and has one big sleep of 2/3hrs in the afternoon.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ahh I see. Eden will go to sleep after her 8pm bottle but if I leave her she'll wake at like 2/3am, so I give her a bottle at 12 and she sleeps through then at 8am. Can't grumble really! xx


----------



## QueenVic

Hi Ladies

Just catching up..

Sarah I am having a couple of days like that at the moment !! H will not sleep or settle unless we are holding him.. raaaah :wacko: YAWN..

Oh I LOVE Ryan Reynolds.. my future husband :cloud9: hehe

Nice to hear from u Cass sounds like Macie is doing great ! :thumbup:

Raych sounds like Eden is aswell !! Can't believe these girls sleep so well & for so long it's fab, glad everyone says it gets better as they get older I'm really looking forward to when H is more settled 

Jen and Logan I cannot wait for ur news !!! whooooop :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ysa glad all is well with the babies :baby:

Stace hope ur doing ok without Hubby and making the most of the bed and hogging the tv !!

Trace how u feeling ?

Ericka hope u are well and not too run ragged !

xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Just got a text from Logan: "In labor staying at hospital 3cms" 
:shock: 
:happydance::happydance: 
Will update if I get more info!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:wohoo: :yipee: So glad for text buddies!!


----------



## cranberry987

Woo babies :)

Sorry I'm not on much. About all I can do to moan in my own journal and make
Odd random comments in other ppls journals


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, big yay!!! :yipee: 

It's okay, cran-- we understand. :) And I for one appreciate the odd random comments. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

wait WHAT? She's in labour!?!?! OMG!


----------



## sspencer99

Yay I just knew it from her contractions last nite whoop whoop 

Yes bogging the telly not so much the bed as it's massive and you could fit about 5 people in it lol 

Jus. Watched obem twins so emosh xxx


----------



## sspencer99

YAsa do u have a pic I can't see ur video on fb xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

a lot of ppl said they couldn't see the video.. So I uploaded it onto Youtube instead. It's nothing great, the quality is very grainy cause it's on my DR's handheld US machine.. Getting the big US next visit.. Here's the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=432QL84IQ4Y


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Might leave my computer on all night in case she texts. Don't want to leave you all hanging and I know you all will be on due to the time difference and midnight feeds and all that. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

From Logan: "Got epi and water broke at 4 cm" 
:happydance: 
Come on, peanut!! Time to make your appearance!!


----------



## DrGomps

So exciting!! I am DYING to know what she is having. Do you think she went into labor before her aPpt or after? 

Great video Ysa. So glad all is going well for you.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!! News from logan!! 
She had a boy at 8:08 pm, 6 lbs 6oz!!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

OMG, THAT WAS FAST!!!!!! CONGRATS LOGAN!

do we have a name?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know, it was SO fast!! I was worried it might not be when she had only progressed from 3 to 4 cm in like four hours (or at least it seemed that way by the texts, but that might not have been the case). But yay!!! 

She hasn't said anything about a name... I'm excited to hear what it's going to be. And I think we were all pretty sure it was going to be a boy? 
I can't wait for more news... :happydance: 

So... that makes FIVE boys in a row!! whew!!


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Go Logan!!!!!!!!!!!!! She was super speedy :wohoo: 

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, a baby boy *happy tears* :cloud9:


----------



## Traskey

WOW 5 boys in a row :dance: 
Well I tried the chinese gender prediction and that said boy too :rofl:
Mind you, I can't use when we had sex to predict boy or girl (fast swimmers, slow swimmers) as mine we bashed on the head and then shoved through a tube :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: "bashed on the head and shoved through a tube" That's so romantic!! :rofl: 

Tracey, I think you will have one of each. :) Maybe that's just because you've been calling them fred and ginger. :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Tracy, I think you are having a boy or at least one boy. :haha:

Congrats Logan!! Can't wait to see pics and learn of all the details. 

5 boys is alot, so statistically, Jen has got to be having a girl!!


----------



## Traskey

Yes, a girl for Jen :dance: Only 6 days to go :)

Well, as for being romantic, we can honestly say we weren't there for conception :haha:


----------



## QueenVic

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay !!!! 

So glad I'm up at a ridiculous hour haha Congrats Logan !!!!! :happydance:

Happy happy happy for u & a boy whoop one of each, perfect :flower:

Xxxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Bashing em on he head is so caveman hehe

Congratulations on the lickle boy!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all feeling like poo today inthink that's cause I
Was working out of the office yesterday but I have woken up to some fantastic news 
Congratulations Logan and a boy :) soo happy for you and sounds like a good labour 

30 weeks today :) xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy 30 weeks, Stacey!! 

Still think I'm having a boy. 

Appt at 2:30 today. It's pouring down rain and my body hurts. 

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congratulations Logan :D can't wait to see pictures - do we know a name? I can't remember. Definitely think you're having a girl now Jen, we need to even it out a bit - Josie, Macie, Eden and Ava are outnumbered by all these gorgeous boys! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm dying to know what they're calling him!! 
She had decided on a name a long time ago, and then I think they changed their minds... and then recently she had said that they had first names but were having trouble with middle, same as me and DH. 

I wonder how long she'll have to stay in the hospital. Does having an epi prolong things?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and I know it upsets our balance... but I still think Crumb is a boy. Although if it's a girl, one good thing would be that I am at least settled on Sarah Joy. If it's a boy... DH and I will be having a loooong discussion.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had a full c-section level spinal (more coverage than an epi, totally numb from armpits down, lol) and I was out the next day :) xx


----------



## Traskey

No news from Logan yet on a name? It must be difficult settling on the right one. 

Happy 30 weeks Stacey :dance: 

Jen, how are you doing today. Have you had your appointment yet?

Rachel, hope you had a lovely meet up with your mums :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hope they decided on something. At least in my case, I'll have a longer hospital stay and therefore a bit longer to finalize the name decision. :)

Those of you who have had your babies, did you know for sure what the name was going to be when you went in? Did you change your mind once you saw him/her? 

My appt is in just over 2 hrs. 2:30 our time-- think that's 7:30 your time, Tracey? I expect it'll be a quick one-- just weight, BP, baby's hb, fundal height, see ya on Wednesday. :) 
Unless she decides to do an internal. :shrug: 
Of course if anything changes and I'm headed to the hospital, I'll text Ysa. But I don't think that will happen. It's pretty clear my BH are just that and nothing serious.


----------



## Traskey

AmaryllisRed said:


> Of course if anything changes and I'm headed to the hospital, I'll text Ysa. But I don't think that will happen. It's pretty clear my BH are just that and nothing serious.

:rofl: So you say! You never know :) He/she could be revving up to go :thumbup::baby::happydance:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Believe me, I'll be thrilled if that's the case! I'm just trying not to get my hopes up. :)
At least now I have a list for my hospital bag, so if it would happen, I'd be somewhat prepared. 

DS got his "I'm the big brother!" t-shirt in the mail today. He told me he's going to wear it every day. I said, "But you're not the big brother YET." He said, "But I am! I AM!!!!!!" 
Okay. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I was determined up to a certain point that we wouldn't pick a name until we saw her face, in case a certain name didn't fit her, but it took us SO long to pick one, that there was NO way we were going through the stress of picking another one, so she was an Eden whether she liked it or not xx


----------



## sspencer99

Still no news from Logan 

Aww Jen thomas is just too cute I live him hehe

How's ur app gone xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I haven't heard anything else from Logan. Hope everything is okay and she's just bonding with peanut. :) I think she had said she was debating on whether to take the computer or not... but if she went straight from the dr to the hospital... probably didn't have anything with her and had to have DH bring her stuff!! And isn't her dr/hospital like an hour from home? 
Anyway, Logan, hope everything is going well! :hugs: 

My appt was boring. BP, fundal height, baby's hb, everything fine. No internal. I didn't mention I have been having BH because I'm sure that's what they are and they're not causing problems or anything. So basically I'm pregnant for six more days! :thumbup: 

It was weird being there, though, and knowing I won't go back for seven weeks... With DS, we were just waiting for labor and dilatation and all that, so even when I had gone on my EDD, we still scheduled another appt in case the baby didn't come by then. 
It was weird to just say bye and everyone was saying good luck and stuff. :)


----------



## babydustcass

oh congrats logan on baby boy!!! cant wait to hear all the details..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Logan announced her son's name on FB! 'Bryce Jarett' I love it!


----------



## DrGomps

ooh what a cute name...miss you logan....can't wait to see pics..

how is everyone else doing?? Josie had a bit of conjunctivitis and had to take her to the Dr to get drops...but I got to find out how much she weighs...she is 15 lbs (between the 90th and 95th percentile) and is 23.5" long (between the 25th and 50th percentile).


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Aww, 15 lbs sounds nice and healthy. :thumbup: Hopefully the drops will clear her right up. I had that once and it was no fun waking up to an eye that was crusted shut. Ew. 

Awww, Bryce is such a cute name!! Yay!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww that's a lovely name! Can't wait for pics - I can't believe I don't have logan on fb! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So quiet around here lately... all you new mommies... 

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend. 
Nothing exciting for me... probably pack my hospital bag this afternoon...


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 

Bryce I actually love it soo cute I can't wait to see pictures 

Lol yes very quiet I've been in n out all day 

Had my first pregnant nap today go me lol now I just wanna go sleep need to eat first lol 

How you feeling jen xxx


----------



## DrGomps

hows everyone's weekend going??? quiet in here...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Mine's going ok - stayed at my mums last night as OH went off to London to pick up a piano for my Grandad (yes random, I know!) going to my grandparents for dinner again tomorrow afternoon, other than that not got a lot of plans. Doing my Big 5 fast again for lent this year (don't know if you remember me doing it last year - can't believe I managed the whole 40 days even when I found out I was pregnant like, 2 weeks in to it lol) so from Wednesday it's goodbye to Cheese, Chips, Cake, Chocolate and Crisps for the 40+ days between then and Easter. Hoping to raise more money again for Breast Cancer research, plus it'll help me lose the baby weight!


----------



## QueenVic

Thats great Raych I'm impressed!

I'll do chocolate again like last year, which is the first time I've ever been able to do it !! And is going to be VERY hard this year as I've had it nearly every day since I was about 6 months pregnant ! :wacko:

I've just expressed 5oz so I can have some red wine this eve, whooop !!

Enjoying Mum being here she's been such a help as we've had some sort of appointment or other every day and I don't know wat I would have done on my own ! And she helps with all his crying phases and nappys obviously..

Got to go to Steves fams tmrw for lunch, dreading it, have managed to put visitors and things like this off while I get used to things and while Harry is so unsettled in the days but can't get out of this! There'll be 9 adults there and dogs, which I'm not a fan of, urgh...

On the plus H slept for 5hrs straight last night then another 3 !!
He fed every hour throughout the evening before bed last night though so that may have something to do with it ?? 

Love to all and hope Logan is well !!?? 

xx


----------



## sspencer99

Hey vic great to hear from you xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, didn't pack the hospital bag yet... apparently my nesting directed itself at DS's legos instead. And the LR floor. So that's something. But I'm thinking the bag might be more important than the legos... :dohh: 

Stacey, is Mo home yet? 

Rachel, you're a brave woman, doing that again! Haha good thing you call them "biscuits" and not "cookies" or I feel like you'd have to give those up, too! I could never, ever do it... I love my sweets (and cheese!) too much! But I know you'll do a great job and raise some money, too! 

Haha Vicki, I remember you said you were eating loads of chocolate. I have been, too. Hopefully won't crave it so bad when I'm not pregnant... are you still eating it a lot? Maybe Harry will be an absolute angel while you're out and he'll just get passed from person to person and you can just sit back and relax... take a little nap with your eyes open! (I totally used to do that when we went visiting in the early days with DS. After all, they don't even notice you once you have a baby!!) 
And yay for some good sleeping!


----------



## Sun_Flower

AmaryllisRed said:


> Haha good thing you call them "biscuits" and not "cookies" or I feel like you'd have to give those up, too!

and that, Jen my dear, is one of the reasons I love Great Britain ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Thank you all for all the well wishes.. :) Sorry been MIA.. Got home yesterday and have been busy with my dd and visitors.. as well as my baby boy and trying to heal.. 

So in a short had appt at 130, baby's hb was down and was actively contracting, did the nst and dr said it was okay but he wanted to just keep me.. I was 3cms and head was really low.. walked with him to the hospital and called my family.. got hooked up to iv at 430 and had to have that for a bit before getting the epi, which i will never get again.. didnt work right had to do it twice and it wore off before i even started pushing.. got checked and was 4, water was broke, then went from 4 to 8 in an hr.. started pushing at 8pm he was born at 8:08 with cord around his neck.. been going great since though and happy to have my family home :)

Thats the short version on the birth.. :)

Postpartum is hard with the hormones, bleeding is tapering quite a bit, soaking helps with the tear.. had a second degree tear down the middle ouch.. boobs are rocks as milk came in, now to dry up lol as bottle feeding.. will get some pics up soon.. have to copy and paste my story lol.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Glad to hear all is good Logan but ouch on the tear 
Did it need stiching salt in the bath would. Lear that rite up 

Jen mo not home until tomorrow I miss him soo much but had another good nite sleep 
My car has broken down so I've got to get up mega early to get a bus into work tomorrow then hopefully garage will have my car done by then if not maybe a week of busses and I hate public transport 

I had my neice over yesterday so not much got done house work today my bedroom needs a good clean as my cats ha e been sleeping with which is usually a no go lol 

Have a great Sunday all xxxx


----------



## sept10

Coongrats Logan!!

sorry been MIA - been strugglinf last few days with constant breastfeeding or crying..baby not me, although i have had the odd cry!! think its a growth spurt but its killing me!! last night was better but the night before he didn't go down till 4 am and at that only got 1 hour sleep before he was up again!! when not feeding seems to be crying really hard!! poor thing...keep thinking what am i doing wrong!! expressed some milk yesterday and am going to try again today...at least then i can get a break and sleep during the day and his dad can feed him if he needs it!! its so hard what to know to do for the best, i can see why people give up bfing...its a mindfield!! other then that baby also has watery poo, dry skin and a sore bottom....i feel like such a rubbish mum right now!!!!!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations Logan, what a lovely name. For some reason I don't have you on FB either but I think i've sent you a request from Andrea's list. 

Sarah, BF seems to be really difficult for everyone. None of my cousins have ever managed it so I admire those that can. 

Stacey, glad DH will be back soon. Better clean up the car hair :haha: 

Rachel, I admire you for giving up those 5, that's like my favourite 5 things :haha: 

Vikki, hope you make it through today ok, with the family gathering.

Andrea, hope Josie is feeling a little better.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sarah I bet you're a great mum, don't feel bad about struggling everyone does at times! I felt awful that I couldn't give Eden what she needed breastfeeding-wise because of my low milk quality, but she's happy and thriving on formula now so I know I did what was best in my situation. As long as you and your LO are happy and healthy that's all that matters *big hugs* xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, thanks for the short version of your story. :) And welcome to baby Bryce!! Just a reminder-- cabbage leaves will dry up your milk! 

Stacey-- sorry about your car. :( At least you have public trans available... we don't have any of that here. But hopefully they will have it fixed. :thumbup: 

Sarah-- big big :hugs: Stick with it. You're a terrific mom! And it will get easier in the next couple of weeks, and even moreso in the coming months. The first six weeks are the hardest. 

Tracey, how are things going? (I'll be headed to your journal in a minute anyway...:))

AFM... having BH for a few hours now... pretty sure that's all they are, though. Of course I'll keep you all updated if anything changes. :)


----------



## DrGomps

:hi: Vicki...hope the outing goes okay...I can relate to the anxiety of those trips in the early days. Yay for some :wine: Well done on the bfing.

Good to hear from you Logan...was the decreased HR due to the cord around his head maybe?? SOunds like a quick delivery. HOpe the milk dries up quickly for you and the hormones ease up. The early days are amazing, but hard. We appreciate the updates!! :hugs:

Ysatis...how are you and the twines??

Tracey, don't you have a MW appt soon??

Stacey, glad you are coping okay with Mo gone, sorry to hear abut your car. Hope its fixed soon.

Sarah, BFing is hard, it will get easier...have you tried a paci?? Pumping and giving a bottle occasionally really helps. Hope you get some sleep soon.

Rachel, that is random (about the piano). Can't believe you are giving away all those things again..I remember that last year. I couldn't give up the cheese...I love cheese! :haha:

Jen, exciting...can't believe in one way or another your LO will be here in 3 days!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

THREE DAYS? I swear yesterday it was like a week away! lol Can't wait now, come on Princess Crumb! (LOL) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe @ Princess Crumb! 

Yeah, three days or less. I'm hoping for three days, though. Since all these BH have come on, I'm suddenly feeling a little panicked... Idk what's up with that...


----------



## DrGomps

Jen you are going to be a mom of two...in just a few days. I would probably be a bit panicked, excited, eager etc. 

Come on princess crumb. 

Josie is not doing well. Breaking my heart. Crying and sick. In pain. Poor baby. I am going crazy. Never heard her cry this much. Ever. I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, there is nothing worse than when your baby is sick!! You just wish it could be you instead, you know? 
Is it a cold or what?


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies. 

Congrats Logan I love the name Bryce. I cant wait to see pictures. 

Jen did you find out the gender or is everyone just guessing crumb is a girl lol

Sarah i hope breastfeeding gets easier for you. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. Time is going so fast. Ysa almost in the second tri and Stacey is in the third tri. I cant believe we are still on the ttc boards when everyone is pregnant or delivered lol. 


Afm Im just enjoying everyday with Jeremiah before i head back to work in April. I turned 30 on Valentines day never thought i would be married with three kids at 30. I never had dreams of marriage or kids its so funny how life has changed for me lol. Guess i will sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Traskey

Jen, i'll hope those BH hold off then so you can have your Feb 22nd baby. 

Stacey, hope your car gets fixed today.

Andrea, i'm sorry Josie is so unwell. Do you know what it is? Will pop over to your journal.

Erika, happy 30th birthday for Tuesday. Hope you had a lovely day.

Ysa, how are things with you? Sarah, Rachel and Vikki :hugs:

AFM, had the midwife appointment yesterday. All was ok, we've chosen a hospital and now there's nothing else to do apart from wait for the 12 week scan. Although we do have the scan at the fertility unit on the 28th to see if it's 1 or 2.


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all and thanx I'm so lost without my car Nd have had to get up eailer to get the bus into work 
Mo is back today and I can't wait to see him lol 

Jen just two more days yay I cnt wait to see what ur having 

N Tracey not long till ur scan :) 

Erika happy bday for last week you kept that quiet cheeky cheeky lol 

Have a good day all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hey, Erika, happy 30th!! I just had mine in August... Are you and Tracey and me the oldest in here? 
No, we didn't find out the gender, but everyone seems to think it's a girl... everyone on BnB and everyone in real life, too!! Except me and DH. :)

Stacey-- yay for Mo being back, and hopefully your car is fixed soon!


----------



## DrGomps

Happy 30th Erika!! You are way ahead of me on the kids front. I turn 30 next year and will only have one (and maybe a 2nd on the way, but probably not). Glad you are enjoying your mat leave!! 

Tracey how exciting, your first MW appt!! I can't wait until your scan, just 8 days! 

Jen, how you feeling?? 

So Josie had a better night, no more screaming. She did puke a little twice and still has a cough. But the gas seems better. Her runny nose is gone. It was so hard hearing her cry like that. I am so happy she is back to her happy disposition. Steve is convinced its something I ate, that hurt her tummy. But I haven't changed my diet radically. I an just eating less. :shrug:


----------



## truthbtold

Glad Josie is feeling better. 

Tracey I cant wait to hear if you will be a twin momma. 

Jen your time is just about up. I hope your prepared for newborn toddler days there no joke lol. You may be better at it then me. You probably already have Thomas on a schedule. I wonder how Logan is handling it.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Andrea, glad Josie seems a little better. It doesn't sound like something you ate... could eating less affect her somehow? I know nothing about this. :blush: I think she just caught a little something. 
Seems like when they're that little, they catch things so quickly and easily but usually it goes away just as quickly. 

Erika-- haha I'm not sure how I could prepare!! What advice can you give me? 
I think Thomas is a little older than your middle guy? I feel like he's pretty stable... does a lot for himself... and yeah, he's on a good schedule as far as meals and bedtime and stuff. I'm just worried that when Crumb comes, I will have to be on a completely flexible, 24-hour schedule... and still keep DS on his... 

If nothing else, kindergarten starts in six months. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Sadly i have no advice lol. Thomas is older Marcel just turned three. He still goes to daycare during the day i wanted to take him out to save money while i was on leave but he would have lost his spot. But when he is home its like he reverts back to baby ways....whining...babbling....he wants to be picked up of all things lol just craziness. But a lot of other tot moms told me to expect this. But Thomas is a preschooler he should be a little better I didnt realize he was that much older.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, Thomas did that a LOT when I was babysitting a one- and two-year-old and he was not yet four. He would whine and talk like a baby and he acted out really bad. It was hard. 

I can already see that he's going to do that a little bit when Crumb comes... sometimes he pretends to be a baby... but I'm trying really hard to impress on him that he's the big brother and he's going to help me... he likes to help, so hopefully that will work. 

I just can't believe I will have Crumb in my arms THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW!!! :happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Dh is back and I'm just soo happy to see him he brought me two pairs of
Loubitons eeekkk I twisted my ankle just standing in them and he advised me to put them away until I'm no longer preggo lol 
He also brought me a Hermes bag 
On top of all that I had a great sleep and we have Swales sides in the bed so I can get up easier 

Omg Jen tomorrow ur going to have a baby :) 
I can't wait 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## sspencer99

:-# ohh my it is quiet in here :-#


----------



## FloridaGirl21

morning everyone!

Jen, one more day!

Stacey, glad your DH is back and he brought you pressies :D

AFM, 12 weeks today!

Can't wait for Tracey's scan to see if she's ganna join me on the twin momma train :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for Mo being back!! And yay for presents!! I don't know what swales sides are, but I could've used them... getting out of bed might be the hardest thing I do every day... that and putting on pants... :haha: 

Happy 12 weeks, Ysa!! 

AFM... mostly like this: :happydance: but a little bit like this: :sick: 
One more day!!


----------



## DrGomps

Stacey, you lucky duck!! Two louboutins. And w Hermes bag. What a sweet generous hubby you have! Def wait until after giving birth To rock the louboutins. I wore a pair when I was 8 weeks and I almost died. Lol. I realized that I need alcohol to pull those off!! 

Happy 12 weeks Ysa!

1 week until Tracey's scan!

Jen, tomorrow....omigod!!!


----------



## Traskey

Jen I am so excited to find out if your crumb is a girl or a boy :dance: I didn't know that you weren't supposed to get in a car for 6 weeks, I thought it was just driving after a C section. 

Ysa, happy 12 weeks :dance: How is the ms?

Andrea, Glad you and Josie are feeling a bit better. I wouldn't have thought eating less would do it. Maybe a change in the water after your travels or a local bug?

Stacey, I saw your shoes on FB, they are amazing :wohoo: 

Logan, Sarah, Rachel, Vicki, Erika, how are you settling in with your lovely babies. 

AFM, one week until my scan.


----------



## truthbtold

Stacey your shoes are so cute!!!! So sweet of your hubby. 

Happy 12 weeks Ysa.

Jen what time is your csection?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

MS seems to be getting better.. Threw up once on Saturday, before that it had been a few days. Not nauseous all day either.. Take my anti nausea meds as needed, which is like once every few days.. So definitely getting better. :thumbup:

I can't wait for your appt either Tracey!

And Jen, I say you're having a :pink:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww happy 12 weeks Ysa, that's going so fast! Eden is 12 weeks on Thursday so you conceived your twinnies two days before she was born! lol. 

Jen I'm so excited for you, and my Princess Crumb theory is totally catching on!

Hope everyone else is doing ok :)


----------



## sspencer99

Happy 12 weeks yAsa eeekkk second tri soon whoopp 

Jen I ment swapped sides of the bed lol 
It's so weird knowing ur having a baby tomorrow 

Thanx guys I do love shoes that I will never be able to where 

Tracey a scan in one weeks excat yay I have my growth scan next fri 


How are all my yummy mummies 

Logan put a pic up on fb hehe he is too cute 

Xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Jen I saw ur loubies in a pic a while back and was like boo I'm soo jelous haha never in my life thought I'd get a pair


----------



## AmaryllisRed

^^ Think you mean Andrea? I've never bought fancy shoes... although if I had the money, I would totally have a walk-in shoe closet like all the celebrities do!! I'd have to practice walking in heels, though. :blush: 

Tracey, it depends on your dr what you're allowed to do after a c-section. Mine just happens to say no riding in a car for six weeks. 

I have to be at the hospital tomorrow at noon... but the message I got today from the anesthesiologist says I am on his schedule at 3 pm... So it may be awhile... Haha so don't freak out if you haven't heard from me before like 7 pm. I'll post when I can, or at least text Ysa as soon as I feel up to it. 

So does everyone think girl? 
I really can't decide what I think... and I have never been LESS sure on names... :wacko: Packing the name book.


----------



## lilrojo

my vote is pink jen :) If it is a girl do you think you will still try for number 3 yet or be done.. ? Cant wait to hear an update.. 

Ysa happy 12 weeks.. so exciting.. cant wait to find out what your having.. :)

AFM doing well.. tired and sore.. today was day one on my own as dh went back to work but my family came over so that helped.. prob tom on my own on my own.. eekks.. he will be one week old too tomorrow night... time is going so fast.. thinking of trying for number three the beg of next year.. I mean i have been preg 4 times now and im sure its hard on your body..so want to be preg and done before my body cant take it anymore.. hopefully jan or feb of next year.. :)

For now though gonna enjoy my little man and my dd.. she is doing well taking things as well as she can.. 

Hope your all well..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Yes Jen I ment Andrea I've got der brain lol 

Im thinking boy but everyone n I mean everyone I have predicted has been the oppisite so fingers xd as long as baby is healthy xxx


----------



## QueenVic

Stace I'm so jel of your prezzies ! How sweet of him :winkwink:

Happy 12 weeks Ysa wow can't believe it, 12 weeks already !!! :baby:

Trace I'm so excited for your scan !!! :happydance:

JEN GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!!!! I'm thinking maybe girl ? Sure a girl is due around here again, right ?

AFM - I did not enjoy the family lunch experience at all urgh.. then at the end everyone was passing him around like he was a toy! And as u know with my OCD hygiene tendencies this was not good, hehe

Dreading my Mum going back on Monday, some days I'm sure I will be sat in PJ's/hair unbrushed/no makeup/surrounded by mess/dishwasher full/clothes to be washed..hung out..put away/and not had time to eat ! :rofl:

Sarah how u feeling now petal ?? :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. I am so glad this is my last day of being pregnant!!! (For awhile, at least.) My hips and legs hurt so bad. :(
Boobs are still leaking periodically... sticking to my bra... NOT comfortable. 
So ready to meet this baby!!


----------



## Traskey

Just sneaking on to wish Jen all the best for later. Your baby will be born today :wohoo: and i'm thinking team pink :D


----------



## sept10

vick - feeling slightly better, think i just have to face facts that the first few weeks are hard and just to get on with it. he is putting on weight well, he is now 9lb5oz, so thats over 1lb in just under 2 weeks. went to a breast feeding support group which helped!!

oh and i keep getting told off because i am dressed and the house isn't in a mess -you are breastfeeding vick so you are allowed in fact expected to be a mess in your pjs and with laundry and dirty dishes everywhere!!!.....my dh is now off for a few days so i'm gonna try and chill a bit and just concentrate on me eating, sleeping and bfeeding. 

jen - i reckon boy....

ysa - 12weeks!!! ohmygod how did that happen so quick!!! congrats!!!


----------



## truthbtold

Good luck today Jen!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Jen :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck Jen :) xx


----------



## sspencer99

Vic lol I can imagine ur face I think I'm going to be the same 
Glad to hear ur doing well Sarah 

Jen good luck I can't beleive it's come round soo fast 

Afm Ava has just done the cha cha slide think she's cheering Jen on lol xxx


----------



## sspencer99

:coffee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

all I keep thinking about is the fact that Jen had to go in there starving :grr: I hope they don't do that to me when I go in to deliver.

I've gained like 7 lbs already ladies, I feel like a cow all the time. :( Food is always on my mind !


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sorry to complain, just feeling bad today I guess :(


----------



## sspencer99

I gained a stone straight away I'm always eating and when I'm eating lunch I think about what to do for dinner 

Xxx


----------



## Traskey

Ysa, you are growing two, i'm not surprised you have put on weight :D Don't you worry about it. 

Stacey, less than 2 weeks until your maternity leave. 

Wonder what the time is in Jen land?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

it's 3pm here, we're in the same time zone.. I suppose they are starting now.. hopefully we get an update within a few hours!


----------



## sspencer99

Omg yay xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh Ysa I was SO hungry when I had Eden - I ate at 8pm on the Wednesday evening, gave birth at 1pm the next day but because I needed surgery for my tear, I didn't get anything to eat until 9.30pm that night, so 24 hours with no food, after going through the most physically stressful thing your body can go through! The crappy ham sandwich I got at 10pm that night on the ward was the most wonderful thing I've ever eaten lol! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jen just texted me, Samuel was born at 3:59pm!! =)


----------



## DrGomps

yay!!! congrats Jen!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Said it on her journal but Congratulations Jen :) xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Jen... :)


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats Jen. Team blue is still going strong. Stacey maybe you will start the pink trend up again.


----------



## DrGomps

yeah...Tracey and Ysatis have to have some girls to even it out!!! or maybe the next round of stc babies will be :pink: :haha:

Though I think Logan may beat me to the punch...


----------



## lilrojo

haha andrea.. think you would want a boy.. i want another girl.. then im finished.. obviously a happy healthy baby is fine.. and planning to go for 3 jan 2013... always wanted my kids close in age.. and im getting older with a history of mc's.. just want to move on to the next part of my life.. :)


----------



## Traskey

It's a boy!!!! 

Congratulations Jen on the birth of Samuel :wohoo:


----------



## sspencer99

Congrats Jen on ur baby baby and the first baby out of about 20 I have guessed correctly yay can't wait to see him and get the 411 lol xxx

Arm 31 weeks 9weeks to go eekkkkkk 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## truthbtold

Logan I will join you on the 2013 journey. That will be my last one.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Erika.. :) are you going for the beg on the year too.. I think Jen is gonna be trying too not sure when.. and andrea at the end.. so another round up and coming.. :) our sigs will say stc 2 years on then.. :)

Im excited to start the journey again.. but gonna enjoy my baby boy and mckenna for now.. :)

Stacey happy 31 weeks.. not long now..


----------



## sspencer99

i hope to start trying in 2013 maybe when ava is about a yr old hehe 

will will all be back on the ttc band wagon xx


----------



## sspencer99

happy 6 weeks tracey xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 6 weeks tracey &

happy 31 weeks Stacey! xx


----------



## QueenVic

*CONGRATULATIONS JEN !!!*

Well done hun, can't wait to hear story and see pics ! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Traskey

Happy 31 weeks Stacey !!!!!!

:wohoo: to Jen and her lovely boy. Can't wait to see pics.

We are off to Paris at 5.30am tomorrow for my birthday weekend so everyone have a great one :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh Tracey have a lovely time xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh Erika...going for a 4th!! Eeks!! So exciting!! Can't believe there will be another round of TTC in here soon...:haha:

Hope Jen is settling well!

happy 31 weeks Stacey!!

Happy 6 weeks Tracey!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wow Tracey, Paris how lovely! Hope you have a wonderful time. I'll be joining on the TTC bandwagon in 2013 too, but we probably won't be trying till summer 2013 as I'd like a Summer baby next time, but I'd also like Eden to be at least 2 before we have another. Can't believe we're all talking about this already, lol! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for stc ttc round 2 in 2013 :)


----------



## truthbtold

I would like a summer baby also but I seem to be on a winter streak.


----------



## lilrojo

I want a fall baby :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Tracey have a wonderful
Time in Paris ohhhh I'm so jel I've been France a few diff places but never Paris 
Home of the louibtins lol and fine red wine 

Ohh I moved a box second to last omg soo close now xxx


----------



## sept10

Congrats Jen!!!! another BOY for team green!!

i can't believe some of you are talking about the next baby haha!!! my sister is here visiting which is nice, another person to play pass the parcel with the baby with - he is a bit over tired this morning anf there is no settling him....still cute as a button though!! 

and i'm allowed drive as of today!! hurray!!! where shall we go first?


----------



## sspencer99

Omg it's to quiet in here xx


----------



## lilrojo

Have fun driving sarah :)

Yay 4 one box closer stacey the end is near :)

AFM little man is doing well, sleeping in 3 hr stretches through the nite.. waking 2-3 times to eat.. which has been great.. his cord stump fell of when he was 5 days old.. altogether things are going great.. hormones are settling.. bleeding is settling.. dark brown now.. so hopefully soon will be onto the clearish junk.. then af can come back and i can be back to normal.. cant believe how fast i have lost weight without bfing.. i guess i didnt gain a ton.. ended at 163 i think and im down to 143.. so have lost 20lbs already in the last week.. 

Think we will ntnp from about sept on.. and actually try in jan 2013.. seems so soon.. since thats when ysa is due.. lol


----------



## sspencer99

Aww that's good to hear he's sleeping better and 20lbs that is fantastic Logan 
I see ur pics on fb slye is just too cute and McKenna is so beautiful xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Stacey.. :) I cant believe how well im doing this time.. after i had mckenna it took a lot longer to to lose and to recover.. hormones were crazy.. so im happy im feeling my like me this time around.. :) and i will add more pics later on.. have some really good ones.. but dont want to show them all till after i send out our announcements..

Cant believe its almost march..


----------



## DrGomps

yay sarah for the car!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRACEY! :cake:

Glad things are going so well Logan....jealous of how little you gained and how much you weigh now...I was 165 starting my pregnancy and struggling to get back there. :dohh: Way to go Bryce on sleeping so long...definitely a bit jealous....Josie only slept in hour to 2 hour stretches...if I was lucky. Loved the pics on facebook, he is so precious!!

AFM...Josie is still coughing...ugh!! But we are going to dinner over tonight and had some friends over today....after having steve gone 3 days this week, its nice having him back....I realize now how much he helps me throughout the day!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Andrea.. hope josie feels better soon.. i enjoy having my dh around too.. helps with mckenna.. but i also enjoy it just being the three of us.. the only hard thing is no adult to talk to.. lol but soon enough we will have those conversations.. :) as they just keep growing lol.. 

Cant believe how fast josie is growing.. seems like yesterday you were pregnant.. time goes so fast.. makes me a bit sad.. lol as mckenna grew so fast and is so independent now and just going to get more so.. and he is gonna be 2 weeks already on wed.. eekks..


----------



## DrGomps

it does go by so fast....I feel like your pregnancy Logan went by in a flash!! I wonder if there will be a time in the STC were all of us aren't pregnant....do you think someone will be pregnant again by October (when Tracey gives birth)?


----------



## lilrojo

I suppose I could be if we decide to ntnp in september havent really decided yet if we will or not. Im prob the only one though lol, if not then we will all not b preg..


----------



## truthbtold

Logan I am so jealous.....its almost 7weeks and my postpartum bleeding is still lingering on It is soooooo annoying. Geez I just want my life back lol sex life that is. You ladies have to remember I wasnt allowed to have sex during my pregnancy so its been a long long time lol.


----------



## lilrojo

Haha erika.. mine is still there but turning brown already.. was going between the two for a bit cuz i was more active.. but hopefully soon.. I think in the next 2 weeks.. We were having sex a ton lol in the end.. not so much in the beg. I was having sex dreams last night.. think its cuz im in the mood already and i cant till after my 6 week checkup. almost 2 weeks down.. I think i will prob get af too before my appt but we will see..

My annoying thing is my boobs are still leaking a bit so no warm shower yet.. I just want to take a nice hot shower..lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol, how bad is it then that Eden is nearly 13 weeks old and OH and I have still not DTD? We just never seem to have the time... either he's too tired or I am... plus he now goes to bed at like, 10pm or whatever and I stay up till 12/1am for Eden's midnight feed so we're going to bed at different times, then he gets up to do her 8am feed and I stay in bed till 9. Plus I feel really weird about doing it with Eden in the room!


----------



## Isabel209

hi, i had a bfp in August 2011 (wasn't actually trying but i know i was infertile for a whole year as i was not ovulating properly)

miscarried in September 2011 at 7weeks.

got another BFP in December 2011

happened to be ectopic

so had my tube removed in End of January 2012.

do you girls think that my ectopic was the result of not waiting the proper time in order to get pregnant again?

Some doctors say that one has to wait for at least 3 months in order to try again.

i also had the Methotrexate shot but my tube got ruptured. So had to remove tube as well.


----------



## truthbtold

Isobel I had a loss at 22 weeks in Dec 2010 and two weeks later at my check up my doc said it we could try again immediately if we wanted too. Different doctors say different things but my personel belief is that you wont get pregnant until your body is healed and ready. I think it was just a fluke the baby didnt implant in the proper location.


----------



## lilrojo

I agree with Erika on that Isabel.. Because I miscarried in May and was pregnant again in June, now im holding my miracle in my arms right now.. so i agree that it was probably just a fluke.. most drs say to wait till after you have af.. though im obviously a positive that you dont have too.. many women dont..

Haha Rachel.. hope you find the time to get back to sexy time soon.. lol I cant wait.. So did you all go back on BCPs then or no.. Im thinking i wont..


----------



## sept10

on the topic of bleeding/DTD....my loss went to the brownish discharge stuff but that has lingered on for the last week or two now, also i started on the mini pill and the doc said that could make me spot for up to 3 months periodically so not sure if its still loss or spotting now....however me and DH did sort of DTD after about 2 and a half weeks but i wasn't on the pill yet and two scared to get preggo again so we had to modify things a bit....darragh was in the room, i thought that would be weird but it wasn't really as he was out for the count - if he was awake or only half asleep and wriggling about i think that would have been different....

glad things are going so well logan. 3 hourly feeds sounds good. darragh is still on 2 hourly and occasionally has feeding frenzies of hourly feeds - usually just before bed as well. although he has started sleeping for 4 hours when i first put him down at night....

wheres jen?


----------



## DrGomps

erika, thats rough that you are still bleeding...hope you can DTD soon. mine changed to spotting around 3 weeks and stopped at 4...started the minimill around 8 weeks and no spotting since or bleeding. 

Rachel, we didn't dtd until like 14 weeks I think....wasn't great (for me). Going to have to work on that. 

Hi Isabel. Sorry for your loss hun. definitely don't think the ectopic is due to not waiting :hugs:


----------



## truthbtold

Andrea you had stitches its never great after stitches but it does get better after a few more times. Even though my stitches were healed it would still feel painful for some reason. 

I usually stop bleeding around 3 or 4 weeks. Im assuming after 4 deliveries my body is taking its precious time. It looks promising that it might stop but i wont get my hopes up.

Logan birth control whats that lol. No birth control here but I have never been able to take them anyway The hormones cause me to gey cyst. So the pull out method it is. It worked very well for a year in a half lol


----------



## lilrojo

I too have a small cyst on my left ovary going to talk to my dr about it he said no worry if no pain but i have had some minor discomfort on that side so going to ask about it... i just want to wait till were done having kids to be back on bcps whatever happens happens :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hey all! have been updating my journal some but mostly typing one-handed so keeping it short. little samuel nicholas came at 359 pm on wed the 22nd. 8 lbs 4.3 oz and 20 in long. fuzzy blond hair like a little duckling and he is the most laid-back baby ever unless he's hungry in which case he goes ballistic and it's so stinkin funny. and he is suuuuuper cuddly. just wants to snuggle up to me for hours. i just ordered a moby since i'm pretty sure he'll love it. 

dh goes back to work tom... anxious to settle into a routine. 

hope everyone is well!


----------



## lilrojo

Said in your journal but so happpy for you Jen.. getting into a routine is great.. felt great to get into ours.. cant believe you boy is almost one week and mine is almost 2 weeks.. time is flying..


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all Jen great to hear from you as I barley get a chance to read the journals 

He sounds wonderful how is Thomas coping with beig the BIG brother xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just coming across from Tracey's Journal - SHE'S HAVING TWINS TOO!!!!!! Two sets of twins in here, oh my god!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Eeek! My eyes bugged outta my head when I read your post Raych!

Congrats Tracey!


----------



## sspencer99

omg yay twins 
we all knew it hehe soooooo excited for you tracey xx


----------



## QueenVic

Thanks Raych, just posted in her journal, I am so excited for her she really deserves this !! :thumbup:

*AFM* - why did no-one warn me how hard it is on your own :wacko: Mum went back yesterday and WOW wat a difference when u have no help.. Steve was at work for 6.30am and he's getting back about 6.30pm.. H has had the worst wind and screamed or cried nearly all day, gees.. I didn't get to eat until gone 1pm and managed a 3 minute shower at 4pm ! 
No chance of getting out for our planned walk :nope:
It's funny because just Sunday me and mum were saying how much better he was getting and how good he had been the last few days, totally jinxed ourselves !

Jen you lucky devil having a laid back one, I can't wait for Harrys wind to sort itself out, he'd be great then, hehe

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo congrats Tracey.. so happy for you like the others said you certainly deserve this.. :)

Vicki hope all works itself out soon.. 

I got a laid back one too.. :) Bryce is so wonderful.. He sleeps so much and only really cries when he is hungry or has a burp.. also if he needs a new diaper.. but thats it..he is great..He also sleeps for a good 3 hrs at night only waking twice at most 3 times to eat.. wonderful.. McKenna was up all the time.. she had her days and night so mixed up..Im so in love with my family and my life, cant wait to add the third..:)


----------



## Traskey

Just caught up after the weekend away. Loads of lovely news. Happy babies, new babies, growing babies and getting better babies. 

I hope that all of you still bleeding see an end to it soon. 

Vic, I think everyone finds it mega hard when you are on your own. You don't get time to eat or anything. 

Jen, it's good to see you when you have your hands full! Well, all of you do really :)

Thank you to everyone that popped into my journal. Yes, it's TWINS!!!! We are frankly blown away and still stunned but very happy.

:hug:


----------



## sept10

Vic - exact same for me, my mum went and allof a sudden he got more demanding and cried more and well thats what it felt like but i think its just cause the help isn't there so everything is amplified!! You'll be fine though, you'll get into a routine and things will settle down. Darragh went through the crying all day thin gand its just settleing down again now apart form the odd time. 

we've tried expressing and giving darragh the odd bottle to get him used to it so i can get out and aboout and leave him with his dad but not going well so far - he hates the bottle, he will eventually take it but only from me not his dad....hmmmm.....have to say i was hoping this would go better, i'm still bfing really hard and not very comfortable or enjoyable and there is no way i'll be doing it in public any time soon....looks like i'm confined to the house other then 1-2 hour intervals for a while yet!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sarah - have you tried cup feeding if Darragh won't take a bottle? it's a bit messy to begin with but gets easier - a Doidy cup is best (can get them online and from some supermarkets/ mothercare) also if he won't take a bottle from OH, you can try having him hold a shirt you've been wearing while feeding Darragh to begin with (or a muslin with a little bit of breastmilk on, I know it's gross but if he can smell it he might be a bit happier with OH) - just some random tips I picked up from my breastfeeding friends, they might work, might not! xx


----------



## DrGomps

Jen, great to see you in here....Samuel sounds lush!! :D 

Logan...you sound so happy too!! sorry to hear about the cyst though....Ouch!! 

Erika how are things going with your boys???

Vicki...awe, it is hard alone...as I am relearning. I did a few weeks alone in the beginning but then DH's case settled and he just started working again last week. I am baby wearing a bit which helps me get some things done (like through out the trash/make a meal). Sorry to hear he's so cranky. 

Sarah, sorry to hear BFing is going so hard....why are you afraid to do it in public? Its definitely not as comfortable and I usually use my carrier but I have bf her everywhere...YOu need to be able to get out. Its a shame he won't take a bottle. Josie isn't taking one atm either...not sure why, as she was taking them for awhile. With these things you have to keep on trying. Maybe you could try Rachels suggestions

Rachel, how are things with Eden??

Ysa...Happy 13 weeks...almost exactly a third of the way through (though since you are having twins they will likely come early so its more then a third of the way through...:shock:)

Stacey...how are you feeling??

Cassie...hope things are going well...we miss you on here...

Tracey!! YAY!! ITs SOOOO Amazing that your having twins!! YOu and Ysa...bringing in the rear of the STC babies with 2 sets of twins!!!!!!


----------



## Traskey

Happy 13 weeks Ysa :wohoo: 
How are you feeling? Is the ms dying down yet?


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

yasa whens your next scan i cant wait to see your lill buns hehe 

afm not been having the best week have had some serious chest pains should really go hospital but i hate going and waiting i have booked myself an appointment for tomorrow afternoon aslo been feeling sick and been a lill sick also having headaches 

im now at the point where im very uncomfortable its hard to move get up ect althou bump is still very small 

i have my scan on friday and cant wait to see my lill girl again 
as from next tues im offically of work and i cant fricking wait i dont have to go bed early and wake up early i can spend some time with dh as he has felt the wrath of my pregnancy we have not dtd since xmas because ive been too tired hopfully we can do it more lol 

rachel i hope lill eden is feeling better after her jabbies as she did not take to them as well as the first time around 

have a good day all xxx


----------



## sspencer99

happy due date logan hehe xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Next scan is March 14th :D MS is easing, but Im still throwing up every few days. My uterus has moved up and I can feel the weight of it, mainly at night and Ive been getting horrible sleep cause of it.. had to put a pillow under my tummy so I could rest on it last night and I slept much better... Going to have to order a pregnancy pillow today. Any suggestions??


----------



## lilrojo

haha thanks stacey.. leap day.. happier having my lo here.. i think i would be crazy if he wasnt.. lol but i do miss my bumpy.. soon enough it will be back.. :) Cant believe my little man is 2 weeks already.. yay


----------



## sept10

Thanks for the tips rach...will give some of them ago. I have heard of a doidy cup - might order one?

Andrea - its not so much that i'm afraid or embarrased to bf in public but its just sometimes he is really fussing and it takes ages to get him latched on, also i struggle to do it without lots of pillows to support him and it can take up to 45 mins to feed him - i think until i get the latching on better i'll be looking for the breastfeeding rooms in the shopping centres and hoping it doesn't take too long.....


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

hi stacey :)


----------



## Traskey

Afternoon everyone

Yay Stacey, time for maternity leave for you soon. Only 3 working days to go :wohoo: 

Sarah, I hope the bf gets a little easier for you. 

Logan, how are you settling in to life as a mom of two. Is it much different to 1?

Andrea, Jen, Rachel, Vic, Erika, Cass, how are you?

Apologies for getting behind on journals, i'm really struggling with tiredness when I get home from work.


----------



## lilrojo

Yay tracey you have 2 blueberries in your tummy.. :)

As for if its different yes and no.. Things are going great, I tend to take care of mckenna first because her needs are much easier & faster to get done.. :) I love being a mom of two.. McKenna is such a little mommy and loves to help do everything for and with her brother.. so cant ask for better than that.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

awww i miss u girls!

tracey-- yay twins!!! hehe we all knew it!!

i have no routine yet... but sam is really laid back and that helps. pretty happy as long as he's snuggled up to me. soooooo much happier than thomas was. so i broke even. :)

hope u are all well... miss you!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww we all miss you too Jen.. Hope a routine sets in :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Glad to hear from you Jen :) And that all is well

I can't believe just a few weeks ago I had two blueberries too! Now they're peaches :shock:


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

omg yasa two peaches hehe somtimes i wonder where they are lol 
i was not even showing at my 20 week scan loool 

i cant wait until you can feel them both its must be soo weird them both wriggling around in their indoor pool lol 

i have my scan today in around two hrs cant wait to see my lill missy hehe xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Good luck with the scan hon :) Can't believe how fast your pregnancies are all going! xx


----------



## sspencer99

hey all just dropping in to let you know baby is all good and is not in the slightest bit smaill she is weighing in at over 4lbs so im one happy mumma xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

hi all thought id put a message on here but dont seemd to have showed up 

just to let you all know baby is over 4lbs so im very very happy :)


----------



## sspencer99

and now it does lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Haha that is great to hear stacey.. :) happy your little girl is doing well and growing nicely.. give her a few more weeks and she will a good 6-7lbs.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay for a healthy baby, Stacey!! Oh my gosh, 32 weeks, where has the time gone?? Wow!! Not too much longer 'til we get to meet little Ava!!


----------



## Traskey

Stacey that's fantastic news that she is nice and healthy size :dance:

Jen, lovely to see you. 

Ysa, 2 peaches, that's amazing already :)

:hugs: for everyone else!


----------



## DrGomps

Hey ladies....sorry I haven't been on in a few days...Josie has taken to waking up at the crack of dawn and I have been working out and so have just been exhausted. 

Happy (Belated) 7 week Tracey and 32 Weeks Stacey!!

Stacey, so glad your scan went welL!! Yay!! 4lbs...what a good size Ava is!! I want to see a new bump pic and your scan pic!! :thumbup:

ah, Sarah, I bet he will get better and quicker at the latch...it gets easier...I love bfing now...I don't ever want to stop. LOL.


----------



## sept10

Tracey - congrats...Twins!!!!

Stacey - glad to hear all is well, i know what its like to have grumblings about babys size at the end of your pregnancy and its such a relief to hear all is good - can sit back and look forward to meeting her now!!

bfing has got a bit easier the last couple of days think he is latching on better and cracked nipples finally starting to heal - hooray!!. still feeding 2 hourly at night though - hope that gets better soon. brings up loads of milk when flat at night aswell so raised up the head of his crib and gonna ask the dr if it might be reflux....

jen - is there pics of samuel? have i missed them...


----------



## Traskey

Ouch, cracked nipples sound really sore? Can you put anything on them or will that taste funny to little one?

Sorry you are only getting sleep in batches of about 2 hours though. You must be shattered :wacko:


----------



## sspencer99

Your rite Sarah I'm going to relax n not let people get me down can't wait to meet my girl 
Glad the bfing is going better have you put stuff on them to stop them getting sore?? 

Andrea I will put a pic up later when I get some proper time scan pic not all that il see if I can take a pic of it 

Just been cleaning out house n Dh is tilling the bathroom 
Then were goin to put cot up gunna try have a nap and then do the house work Ohh the joys lol 


Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds fun stacey.. just wait till you have a newborn and still need to do housework lol.. the joys.. :)

Sarah hope things quiet down soon.. eekks dont think i would be doing as well with 2hr feedings all night.. does he burp good after feeding or no.. Bryce spit up a few times when flat then i made sure to keep his head up more before and make sure he burps good.. just a thought.. 

Need to go grocery shopping today..


----------



## sspencer99

Your rite Sarah I'm going to relax n not let people get me down can't wait to meet my girl 
Glad the bfing is going better have you put stuff on them to stop them getting sore?? 

Andrea I will put a pic up later when I get some proper time scan pic not all that il see if I can take a pic of it 

Just been cleaning out house n Dh is tilling the bathroom 
Then were goin to put cot up gunna try have a nap and then do the house work Ohh the joys lol 


Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- I put pics up in my journal-- suppose I can put them here, too, in case some of you haven't been able to get over there. :)

Logan, are you going to take both kiddos to the store? I am a little daunted by the idea of going anywhere with the both of them... but thankfully Thomas can go in the Eagle's Nest, so I'll only have Sam with me when I'm actually shopping. 
I am so glad the winter is almost over, though it's been mild anyway. I can't imagine trying to take out two kiddos in the snow and wind and cold, right?

Photos if you didn't get over to my journal:
 



Attached Files:







sam 2 days old.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









sam 5 days old.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0









sam 6 days old 5.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2









sam in bouncer with thomas 2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









sam in moby.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sspencer99

How lovely is he Jen I live his red cheeks like his mumma xx

Logan have you managed to get out shopping 
Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yep took them both but dh was with to help so not completely on my own yet waiting till he is a bit older prob after my 6 week check...

Bryce stayed sleeping the whole time so it was easy


----------



## DrGomps

Hi ladies, well done Logan on getting out!

Sarah, glad the Bfing is getting easier. The first month really is the worst. :hugs: 

AFM...quiet weekend at home, doing chores while I have a chance with DH at home. I am not sure if I mentioned it, but Josie started in cereal. She has her 4 month appt tomorrow and second set of Jabs. :( oh and weighed in today, lost 4.4 lbs this week!! :dance: 4 lbs from pre pregnancy, 29 lbs from target. 56 lbs lost since birth. :dance: did lots of work outa this week which was awesome. Also, today did this mommy and baby postnatal workout. Was a blast!! https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FP2P94 Josie loved it!!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Andrea cant believe Josie is 4 months already.. time is going so fast.. :) So fun when you start solids.. cant wait.. I gave Bryce his first bath in the tub.. it was so fun.. he cried the whole time but i expected it..

Have his appt tomorrow at 215 so will find out his weight then.. im excited..


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 

logan glad to know you got out and bryce was a good boy sleeping :) 

last full day at work today half day tomorrow n then check up at the hospital 

how is every one else doing? and scans this week??? and baby developments ??? 

xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sam's cord stump fell off last night. I was in the bathroom and DH brought him in to tell me. :haha: 

Anyway, so I can give him a real bath now. Yay!! I'm a little nervous, 'cause I know he'll cry. But it won't be long before he likes baths.

Not much else going on... still loving the moby. Feeling better every day. I miss being pregnant a little bit, but I am happy to find that I had gotten used to being pregnant and forgotten how easy everyday tasks are when you AREN'T pregnant. Last night I did the dishes and my back didn't hurt by the end! And I could actually stand in front of the sink instead of a foot away! 
I am anxious to get my body back. Andrea, I have 29 lbs to lose, too. I think my dr says no exercise until after my 6 wk checkup, but if the weather is nice, I'm definitely going to be taking walks with my boys. 

I love the sound of that. "My boys." :cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

awww your boys sooo cute :) i just say my kids, which is a great ring too :)

Im gonna start walking on the treadmill tonight, as i have 3lbs to lose to get to pre preggo weight and i would love to get back to where i was before my mc;s of 125; so thats another 12lbs after the 3 so 15 total.... 

i gave bryce his first real bath last night and he cried but it was fun:)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

can't wait to get back to the gym!!! i have to admit, if i had a treadmill, i'd prob be using it a little bit before dr ok'd it. :blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh! And we got Samuel's social security card today. Yay! He's a real person now!! :)


----------



## lilrojo

We got bryces the other day too, still need to go buy his birth cert. yet though :)

yeah i feel good 4 the most part so want to get walking then after 6 week check hopefully start running again :) cant wait


----------



## sspencer99

The cord falling off sounds soo gross lol 
Glad both boys are doing well xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha stacey it was pretty gross!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I remember when Eden's cord was hanging on by this little gooey thread thing, OH nearly threw up. He kept going 'DON'T TOUCH IT DON'T TOUCH IT' and then she wriggled and her nappy rubbed it and it came off anyway, lol! xx


----------



## sspencer99

tried to upload before knowing my luck they will post again but here are my bump pics xx
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5









005.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sspencer99

ewww you guys are tooo funny rach that woukd make me sick lol dh would prob try pull he is sick like that lol 

last day at work tomorrow yaaaaay


----------



## DrGomps

Awe, Stacey...I love your bump...you are all baby!! :thumbup: Yay for maternity leave!!! 

Jen, we both have 29 lbs to lose!! yay!! It is nice being able to move again isn't it??? I do miss being pregnant....one of the october moms on a Facebook group I am on is already pregnant again...I hate to admit it, but I am a bit jealous even though I don't want another baby yet. I do think she is a crazy person. As far as exercise, I would be really careful and listen to your body and take it slow....especially since you had a section...you don't wan the incision to open or anything gross like that.

AFM...had a scare this morning on the way to my Dr's appt...twisted my ankle again.. I won't go into it, but the appt went well...it had only been a few weeks since i had taken her to the Dr and she gained a lb and an inch!! SHe is 16.25 lbs and 24.25 inches....She seems to be fine after the shot...and even recorded some cute giggles (video in my journal).


----------



## sspencer99

morning all 1hr 1/2 left at work yeeee haw xxx

yasa where are you when is your scan date hun ?? xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh does anyone else keep getting pop-ups when browsing on here? It seems like every thread I go on creates a pop-up :(

AFM - went on a 4 mile walk this morning, it was gorgeous. Going to be doing it 5 days a week hopefully - determined to get in shape! I'm playing host to my postnatal group tomorrow, really looking forward to it even though I have no idea how I'm going to fit 7 mums and 8 babies (including me and Eden) in my teeny tiny living room... xx


----------



## sept10

gorgeous pics jen!!!!!!!!!

bad news on the bfing front - would you believe i've got MASTITUS....grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea :hugs: about the fall

Stacey, lovely bump :)

Sarah, :hugs:

My next scan is next Wednesday, then a gender scan on the 28th :happydance: I'm all done with taken my Progesterone Suppositories now :wohoo: so happy :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

Oh Sarah that sucks *big hugs* You're doing so well to carry on though :)

I know I said it on facebook Ysa but I still can't believe you're in 2nd tri already! Is it going as fast for you as it is for the rest of us? lol. 

We'll have Ava here and two lots of twin babies before we know it! and then the first birthdays will start - holy crap it's going fast!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

It is going by fast for me.. :) I wonder when time is going to slow down.


----------



## QueenVic

Ysa it didn't slow down for me until the last few weeks!!

Sarah oh Noooooo ouch ! Can u still bf ??

Jen sam is gorgeous hun !!

Stace love the bump very neat !

I still have 21lbs to lose.. blah.. But on the plus did my first resistance circuit yesterday & powerwalks every other day alternate to the circuits..
Just starting to get stiff & sore now actually, it's been a while haha

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa I agree it doesnt slow down.. not till the end and even then it really doesnt cuz then your in pain and tired of being pregnant, then you have your baby (in your case babies) and your busy all over again.. :) 

Sarah-sorry to hear hope it clears up soon.. ouch..

Vicki-yay for working out again bet thats great.. :)

Stacey-yay for maternity leave.. cant believe your little girl will be here soon.. eeks..

Not much new going on with me.. added some new pics to my journal will add them here too.. also ordered some cbfm test sticks to monitor my cycles when they return.. which will prob be soon as my bleeding has stopped now... as long as it doesnt return.. we shall see..

The paci looks bigger than Bryce's head lol.. and the others are me 1 week pp in the tshirt.. and yesterday almost 3 weeks pp in the red.. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







0301121459.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









0222122017.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4









0305121256.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sun_Flower

OMG check you out Logan, you'd never guess you'd had 2 babies!!! xx


----------



## sept10

logan - sucha cute photo of your little one!!!

mastitus isn't too bad - caught it early and taking antiiotics but its hard to bf on that side so a bit of a set back but am determined to keep going. might try a nipple sheild. 

vick - well done for you - exercising already - i just don't have the energy yet, aiming to try next week to go to hockey training for a bitr - thats if i can express and darragh will take the bottle for his dad!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh goodness Logan, look at how tiny you are! You're itty bitty :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies, your being too nice lol, if you saw my actual stomach you could tell i have had 2 kids lol... these last 3lbs are gonna be a pain in the ass...


----------



## sspencer99

logan looking good :) 

sarah what is mastitus??? and hope ur feeling better soon :hugs:

afm what a poop day had planed stuff to do but all i done was house work alou feeling pretty proud of it :) 

nusery nearly finished il post pics when done :) xxx


----------



## sspencer99

happy 8 weeks tracey xxxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

have just filled in my preggo diary lol its been a whie but i have the time now :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Reading and nodding... will catch up more later... but sam hasn't eaten in five hours and I've been letting him sleep... oops. bad mommy. 
:hugs: to all!


----------



## lilrojo

wow jen 5 hrs is along time.... we never go past 4 with bryce, sure as he gets older we will...


----------



## sept10

Stacey - mastitus is when a milk duct gets blocked and may or may not be infected, you get redness and swelling and possibly a fever. It can also be congestive mastitus which is more common early on where it affects your whole breast which becomes swollen and red, milk basically seeps out into your blood making you feel very ill. i luckily only had one blocked duct and it seems to have cleared but seems to have set me back on the bfing a bit......nipples still really sore and now the hv is saying it could be all done to thrush on my nipples...hmmm.....i feel like since the moment my waters broke my body just doesn't want to work proberly or ever be free from problems!!!!


----------



## sept10

jen - oh 5 hours sounds nice...its usually 2 or 3 for us....longest ever was 4....but i still woke up every hour to check on him!!


----------



## sspencer99

Aww sarah sounds horrid glad it's clearing up for you I'd not cope well with that as I hate my boobies being touched even thou I plan to bf x


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah-happy to hear all is clearing up.. our bodies go through so much for pregnancy its a wonder more doesnt go wrong after.. chin up though, as they grow way too fast and before you know it will be a thing of the past..

So how many of us are going for more children, anyone know 100 percent they will not be?? I know its still early days for most and some are still preggo but how many kids does everyone want??

For me its one more then were finished up :)
I know Jen is unsure at the moment.. as she feels her family is complete.. which is great cant wait to feel that way too :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

At least 2 more for me, lol! I've always wanted a bigger family than 2 kids, think it's because I've got 2 sisters and a brother that I grew up around? My aunt only has 2 kids, and OH is one of two kids. Might feel differently once I've had the next one, we'll see! xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I won't be. We're getting our 2 for 1, I don't think 3 would be practical for us. Never thought it would happen like this, but honestly, I'm not that crazy about pregnancy, not yet anyway.. I'm just in it for the prize at the end :D So it doesn't bother me, being able to skip a 2nd pregnancy, and have two babies at the end :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

2 for 1, i love it :)

my body is improving... we're starting to sleep better... just saw an ad with a prego lady and actually cried... so i'm TOTALLY unsure. :)

he's never gone 5 hrs before. usually 3 on the nose. think he was out of sorts from the dr this morning.


----------



## lilrojo

thanks for answering ladies, i was just curious :)

ysa love the 2 for 1, the prize at the end is the best part :)


----------



## sspencer99

I want at least two more if not three my n Dh come from big family's
I'm one of four he's one of five :) but we will see how the future pans out out xx


----------



## Traskey

Hi all

Sorry for being MIA, been trying to catch up with work and dealing with some serious ms and tiredness. 

Hope you are all well, will catch up soon!
:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: tracey... don't worry about not being around. You have an amazing excuse!! :)

So is there a two week growth spurt? I thought I saw someone mention that somewhere... And the last two days or so, Samuel is draining his 3 oz bottles and acting still hungry and then waking up and acting starving after like 2 1/2 hours. If it keeps up another day or so, I'm thinking of bumping him up to 4 oz... just seems like a lot for such a little guy... and I hate to waste formula, you know?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've worked on the system that if Eden drains her bottles for more than 3 days in a row, I up the amount of formula - if she leaves a little in her bottle, I know she's full, whereas if she drains it for all I know she could want more? You might find that if you up the amount of food he has, he'll go a little further between feeds. I think Eden was feeding between 3 and 4 hours when she started formula just after 2 weeks. I do seem to remember reading there's a 2 week growth spurt somewhere... xx


----------



## lilrojo

Def think there is a 2 week growth spurt as thats when i uped Bryce to 3oz.. which he is finishing.. he was at 2 and waking a lot more to we gave him 3oz and now he seems content after that.. and sleep longer.. so wouldnt hurt to try a 4oz if he eats it all you can prob up it or if he doesnt then dont.. my opinion :)


----------



## sept10

We would like another 2 children - but i guess you never know what the future holds. To be honest I always thought maybe after we had a child or two of our own maybe we should adopt...so many children already out there need a home and from working with kids i know its possible to just fall in love with a child even if its not your own flesh and blood you know. 

oh and there is deffo a 2 week growth spurt - i read somewhere its supposed to be between 2-3 weeks and darragh went through a feeding frenzy at that exact time!

mastitus is pretty much cleared up and bfing is ok but i feel a bit empty sometimes like i haven't enough and the more frustrated he gets the harder it is to latch on. 

can i ask a poo question?? haha!!

Darragh went from having a poo every feed which iwas told was normal for a bf baby to now has only had one MEGA poo a day for the last too days but passess lots of wind and water......am a bit worried ... should he be pooing more????


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Sarah glad to hear your getting better I'm afraid I don't have a clue about The poop situation 

Tracey hello how are you feeling ? When is ur next scan? 

I set my self up to finish painting and glossing the nursery today but it's mid day and I'm still in bed as I feel like poop I can't beleive that I have no more work and feel abit lost lol 

Must pull myself out of bed and get this room done 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sarah the breastfeeding leaflet I got said that around 6 weeks (sometimes before) their poops can change in consistency and regularity, so I'm pretty sure that's normal. Apparently breastfed babies can sometimes go up to a week between poos! xx


----------



## lilrojo

Wow really a week thats a long time lol.. didnt know that.. im formula feeding so my lo poops pretty much 1-3 times a day.. lol.. :)

Stacey you have plenty of work coming..:) enjoy that rest momma..

Tracey hope your well.. and getting some rest for those babies..

Ysa how are you doing..

Rachel, Andrea, Cass, Sarah, VIcki, Jen-How are things going for you all.. hope your all doing well.. when do you all go back to work.. ? I know jen your a sahm like me.. 

AFM Im doing well carpet is being installed in bryce's room today.. cant wait to get it done lol.. and make his room a boys room.. then im off to the grocery store and to get the mail..


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all just glossed the babies room and touched up on paint work 
Tomorrow I will put her stickers up wash her clothes 
Take things out of it packaging and setting her room up :) then all done baby has a room 
And will be the only completely finished room in the house 


Awww Logan is Bryce having a blue room you will have to post piccies when it's all done xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wanna see pics, stace! 

I think Cassie already went back to work a while ago, hence the not being around much? We miss you, Cassie!! :hugs: 

Blah blah blah... starting to feel better... stomach bug seems to be gone or just about. And I'm able to move around better. Last night one time when Sam woke up, I used my abs to sit up in bed like a normal person would! I was like, hey, wait! It's been a long time since I did that. :)
Can't wait 'til I'm allowed to exercise and drive and stuff again. But it's already been two weeks and only four more to go. I know it will go fast. I'm just impatient. 

I had just read the same thing about poop and going for a week!! I thought that sounded crazy!! :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Oh, I want to see pics of all these lovely baby rooms too!

I remember Cran saying that J could go ages between poos and he is bf.


----------



## sspencer99

I will post pics once completed hopefully tomorrow 
Xx


----------



## QueenVic

Speaking of growth spurts ! Is there one around 5-6 weeks aswell as H has been a right terror this week, stopped sleeping so well through the night, he's slept about 3 hrs and then in 1hr chunks :wacko: and the last couple of days he's been so unsettled and hungry in the afternoon aswell, bless him :baby:

We're still bf but doing 1 formula bottle a day, usually at night but if I have to go out in the day I'll take it then, makes me feel a bit more relaxed :thumbup:
I just don't have time to express anymore ! Maybe when he's back to 'normal' (ha!) I can try again :shrug:

I'm not sure about work yet, originally I said 1st June but that seems a bit close now ! I will do some work from home though as we have lots of ideas in the pipeline for the business :thumbup:

Stace can't wait to see the nursery, loved doing ours and seeing the end result !

Don't talk to me about poop... we are having poop EXPLOSIONS this week, this morning was a straight into the bath and outfit change situation, *just* after Steve left for work...it seems to be a running theme, H saves them all for me :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I know I've read about a six week growth spurt. Sounds like H is right there. 

Sam pooped out the top of his diaper last night. Middle of the night outfit change number one. Then he spit up all over himself. Number two. Lovely, huh? :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think it goes 2, 6, 8, 12, 16 and then 24 growth spurt wise?

Eden's doing well, think she's going through a bit of a growth spurt as she's eating and sleeping loads - she's 14 weeks but was 2 weeks late so that'd put her bang on 16 weeks which is about right?

I got made redundant so I'm hoping if OH can get a decent job I can be a SAHM for a while. I'd probably go stir crazy eventually though so might go back to college or get a part time job before we have number 2 xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

i sort of hated being a sahm until thomas was a little older... i actually worked pt when he was 7 mos to 18 mos... then i hated work and fell into the sahm gig and plan to do it until our youngest, whether that's sam or not, is in school. 
i have to say, i'm loving it now. with just thomas as a baby i was quite bored but no chance of that now! and i looove being busy. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ideally I'd love to be able to stay at home until our youngest is in school, as I'd love for all my children to have un-interrupted Mummy time - if I can find things to do and have friends I can meet up with I think it'd be fine, I think my only problem would be being stuck in the house every day xx


----------



## lilrojo

I love being busy too :) will be more so next year lol :)

first outing just the 3 of us went well, bryce slept the whole time :)

stacey his room is green, will post pics this weekend or mon


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, yay for Bryce sleeping the whole time. Probably made for an easy outing. 

Raych-- do you drive? or live in an area where you have things you could walk to? It would be hard if you had to stay in the house all day every day. 
I'm going crazy already and it's only been two weeks!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah we go a bit stir crazy too.. but as Eden gets bigger you will like it more.. as she will be more and more interactive.. wait till she is walking.. :) or crawling.. lol then things get interesting.. I wish we lived in a busier area but we dont..at least we have a playset in the back yard and we live on a dead end so we can play.. oh and we have a sandbox.. :) should be a fun summer..

Yes the outing was nice and quiet.. thats how i planned it too.. :) we left right after he ate.. worked out perfect..

So we put the crib together and put that back in his room.. then put the bedding on.. now its just the huge changing table, fil is helping move that back... and then i can finish it all up.. :) cant wait.. 

walked on the treadmill too.. is nice to get back at it..


----------



## sept10

I'm due back at work on the 24th of september but i will have built up a lot of annual leave by then which i'm still entitled to even though i've been on maternity leave so i can use that and not go back to work till beginning of november!!! so that will be 9 months in total...can't really imagine ever going back at the moment as darragh just takes up every minute!! 

a week without poo seems wrong somehow but anyways darragh is back to 2-3 a day now...and mainly over night oddly!! 

i know how you feel bout the outfit changes ladies...darragh is the master as he spits up a lot of milk after feeds so a bedding and outfit change is often required...i think my worst was 3 sheets, 3 sleepsuits and 2 vests in one night!!

Vick - am so jealous that you can get harry to take a bottle, expressed or formula and get out and about - Darragh is still refusing to take bottles really!! was hoping to go back to hockey training next thursay but won't be able to leave darragh with his dad unless he is taking a bottle of expressed....and i know what you mean about finding the time to express as darragh is not really on a proper day routine...sometimes its every hour, then every two or three.....thankfully over night he is a bit more settled with a four hour, followed but a 3 hour and then maybe another 3 hour is i'm lucky or a two hour gap!!

ordered a nursing cover ..babybubu..for breastfeeding in public/friends houses etc...hopefully will show up today...will let you know if its anygood.....


----------



## Sun_Flower

I don't drive - well, I CAN drive but haven't passed my test - I always seem to run out of money just as I get to my test, life seems to get in the way! lol. At the minute I live close enough to places that I can get out and about, plus I can get the bus/ train places - we're only 10 minutes away from the beach by train, which will be nice in the summer, there's a park at the end of the road, and a couple more in town.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, that would be so nice, to live within walking distance or public trans. We don't actually live that far from the main strip here, but it's not suitable for walking-- no sidewalks or crosswalks and it's four lanes and people drive fast. So couldn't live without a car and a license. 

Can't wait 'til the weather breaks for good and we can buy our swingset and then spend summer days in the backyard!! Logan, sounds like you have similar plans. :)

I only have two sheets... we need more... One night I had to put a blanket on the mattress instead of a sheet because he spit up or peed on both that we have. 

Haha he was just fussing and I thought I was going to have to get off here and pick him up and now he's asleep... such a happy baby, seriously!


----------



## sspencer99

hey all very busy day day for me finishing off the nusery washing and house work 
sooo im now in bed 

rach ur soo lucky being soo close to the beach 
id die without my car thou i culd not imagine getting the bus or trian i hate the feeling and i have panic attacks if i cant sit down :( 

heres my lovley handy work lol
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









016.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5









017.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5









018.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 5









019.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmaryllisRed

awww stacey, it's lovely!! and very nicely neutral for #2... and 3 and 4 and 5... :haha:
except for the pink girliness in the drawer. :) 

is my math right that you wrote that at 7 pm? haha get your rest, mama!

so i got a shower this afternoon and gave sam a sponge bath this evening... which apparently requires that he spit up an entire feed all over both of us!! down my shirt... ick... so much for being clean. :dohh:

and my boobs are leaking again. :( i have to check but my cabbage might have gone bad. maybe too much cuddle time? can that happen?


----------



## lilrojo

beautiful stacey :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

We've measured Eden this morning 3 times, and we keep getting 64cm... which would mean she's just above the 99.6th centile for height!?!?! I knew she was madly long, but that's mental! We're measuring from the top of her head to her heels?


----------



## sept10

Love the nursery Stacey - well done!! 

Jen - Darragh has done that to me soo many times now...spit up down your bra is not good especially when you only realise it got down there at the end of the day!!! haha!!


----------



## Traskey

The nursery looks lovely Stacey :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha sarah i couldn't not notice... i think formula has a distinct odor to it... especially the regurgitated variety! ick. 

sam is wide awake and staring at me as i type. i guess he is becoming more alert. i love him. :cloud9:


----------



## sspencer99

Aww Jen that is just to cute I can't wait to experience that xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

stacey, you mean the spitting up or the alertness? haha I love it all. Even smelling like formula... just the whole "mommyness" of it all... I'm so thrilled that all of you will get to experience it! 
Idk. Somehow I feel like a real mom now that I have two. Like when I just had one... I wasn't a mom, just a lady who had a kid? I'm weird, I know. :blush: 

Okay, so maybe a weird question for you all who have your LOs already. How long did it take you to get used to saying your baby's name? I feel weird saying "Samuel." 
I think it was different with Thomas because we decided on his name so early on in the pregnancy. So it felt weird at first, but by the time he arrived, we had been calling him that for several months already. 
With Samuel, I'm still trying to figure out how to say it, if it suits him or not (though we're not changing it!), just sort of getting used to it. 
On here, I type "Sam" a lot... feels more normal... "Samuel" feels more formal but I do want to mostly call him that... then if he wants to shorten it later, he can, same as we did with Thomas. 
Sigh. 
I'm just a weird, weird lady who thinks too much about everything. :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I still find it weird sometimes calling Eden 'Eden'. I call her all sorts of things, Edie, Edie-pops, Bubs, Princess, Squishy face... (yes, I know, no idea why). I think part of my thing is that I still get weird reactions when I tell people her name. They're all excited and then I say 'Eden' and they either go 'oh, that's unusual' or 'oh!' and change the subject, or the worst one 'Oh I thought that was a boys name?'. Very VERY rarely I get 'what a beautiful name' or 'oh I love it'. 

Next time I'm calling the baby Jane if its a girl and John if it's a boy, and that'll be it!


----------



## DrGomps

Rachel, I love Eden as a name!! :thumbup: I think its gorgeous. Though I do know a little boy named that (but to me it seems more girlie then boyish). So eden is 25.2 inches?? Thats crazy!! Taller then Josie (by an inch). :haha: my Josie is a shorty though. Short and stout. :haha:

Jen, I knew the sex really early on so it didnt take much getting used to. At first though I didn't like Josie and know I love it. I think Samuel is a gorgeous name though and not very popular atm. I would've loved to name a baby Samuel,but I think one of my brothers should use that name as Samuel Gompers is a famous historical figure (started the american federation of labor)https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Gompers

Stacey, so glad maternity leave = more bnb time. When I go back to work I am going to have to ban myself from going on BnB at work and be all productive all the time (since my time there will be quite limited). So not sure when I will manage some BnB time. Love your nursery....Ava will love it!! Love that you want a big family too!!

Logan, so glad things are going so well for you! We definitely want at least one more...I wouldn't mind two more. I LOVE being a mom.

Sarah, sorry that Darragh isn't taking a bottle. Glad the mastitis has gone down. I was fortunate enough not to get mastitis, though I did have INCREDIBLY sore nipples for a month. I hope you can get him to take a bottle soon.

Vicki, glad things are going well for you. Sounds like a definite growth spurt...yay for working out again...it feels great to keep back into shape and the groove of things.

Tracey, hope Fred and Ginger are treating you okay.

Ysatis, love that you got a two for one deal!! :haha: I can't believe you get to find out the genders so soon!! YAY!!!

Did I miss anyone??? Oh Erika....how are you and your boys??

AFM...haven't been on BnB in almost a week. Very bad. But things are going well, just busy. Twisted my ankle again on friday and will have to keep wearing brace. Its really put a damper in my yummy mummy plans. I twisted it doing zumba. its still swollen. :( On sat I took Josie to brunch at this rooftop restaurant that had an amazing view then I went to the metropolitan museum of art and gave Josie some culture...she loved it. Oh and all of this was in the ergo...it really is great for baby wearing. She sttn last night in her swing...which was amazing,though I woke up ready to burst, my breasts were rock hard and I got 10 oz after I fed her this morning. Josie is becoming so much more interactive and is grabbing everything and has discovered her feet!! I love her so much...since I didn't get cuddles all night I layed in bed with her awake this morning and soaked up all the cuddles I could. Can't believe I have to go back to work in a month and a half. :cry:


----------



## Isabel209

Hello everyone,

I have a very important question that started to concern me recently...

I have got some food intolerances and I&#8217;ve heard some people say that these intolerances can cause infertility. I know a particular couple who did not conceive for 15 years because the woman was not aware of the food intolerances that were causing hormone imbalances. As soon as she stayed on a healthy diet, she conceived.

Is this thing really connected to fertility? Any similar cases?


----------



## sspencer99

Hello all

Jen I can't get used to Ava I don't say it much I just say baby as I think I need to see her 

Andrea you poor poor thing your always hurting ur ankles I hope they are not too bad 

Isobel I'm sorry I've never heard that before I'm afraid sorry 

Just a quick question what does it look like at the start of loosing ur plug and how long
After you loose it do you go into labour 

I think I'm loosing mine got some stringy yellow discharge sorry tmi 
I'd love my girl to be early but not any time in the next three weeks I have rooms to gloss a garden to clean and a Pram to order 
Pluss need to have my baby shower lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

stacey unforn the plug regenerates so you can loose it for weeks before labor,mine started at 34wks this time. Didnt notice w. mckenna lost my plug and had my show the day before with her, varies from person to person & preg to preg.

I too havent heard that isabel, sorry speak to your dr about it all 

AFM long nite last night first nite bryce didnt sleep well hope it was just an off night :) work on finishing his room later :)


----------



## sspencer99

Thanks Logan makes me relax a little not ready yet hehe 

I hoPe it was a one off to and you get a good nite tonite xx


----------



## sept10

darragh is so alert now its fab!! he has a full on baby babble/shouty conversation with me every morning ... he is just bursting to talk and tell me about his night/day...love it!!

he is still windy and very sicky after every feed...with what he spits up and what he poos out i can't believe there is any food left yet he is still managing to put weight on!! he seems to only like my left breast though - won't latch proberly to the right and gets very fussy on that side...and always seems to puke more after that side as well...think it may be related to the mastitus? as it was on that side....

still no bottle or dummy joy but he has found his thumb/fist and enjoys a good suck on that from time to time...

jen glad your feeling like a real mum..although you already were one i kinda get what you mean...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the name thing. I'm starting to force myself to call him Samuel more often so I get used to it. :)
Raych, I think of Eden as a girl's name-- and I do think it's beautiful. If I didn't, I wouldn't say so. :) Although squishy face would've been a nice choice too! :rofl: 

Andrea, I remember learning about Samuel Gompers in school, now that you mention it. Cool. 
So I had to google Samuel Hamrick, and apparently he was a former government official of some sort (forgot already! :dohh:) and then became a spy novelist. He died four years ago. 
If you google Samuel Nicholas Hamrick, first thing that comes up is my blog! 

Andrea, hope your ankle feels better... glad you were able to get on... missed you around here! A month and a half feels so soon... :( I love that Josie is grabbing things and found her feet!! It's so cute when they start doing more stuff!! Can't wait for that with Sam... 

Isabel, I did read something about that a long time ago... I think what I read was gluten-related infertility? Or maybe lactose? Anyway, it's certainly worth looking into, if a simple change in diet could bring you the bfp you've been waiting for. 

Stacey, when is your shower? Can't believe how close we are getting to meeting baby Ava!! 

Logan, hope it was just a one off... probably was... unless it's maybe growth spurt related? Idk... these babies do funny things when they have a growth spurt... Or is he already done with that first one? I keep forgetting he's a whole week older than Sam... so he's almost a month old!! Wow. :cry: It's going too fast! 

Sarah-- love to hear about darragh wanting to talk to you... so cute!! and good that he's putting on weight in spite of all the spit up and poo. They're amazing in that way. :)

AFM... wrote about it in my journal, but basically DH was ridiculous night before last, letting Sam cry because he was coughing while he was eating and DH didn't know what to do. So he got all defensive about it and was just letting him cry. 
(I'm starting to think the problem is using old rings with new bottles-- they look like they fit, but I think they're just slightly different and so are causing him to have to suck differently and that's the problem... so I've taken those old rings out and we'll see if that fixes it.) 
So I finished that feeding and then later I wake up and DH is playing a video game and Sam is next to him crying and hasn't eaten in four hours. I said, why don't you feed him? He says, that's woman's work. 
Seriously? 
I wanted to hit him. 
It's just his stupid ego and he feels like Sam is a momma's boy and that's why the whole choking thing was happening in the first place, which is stupid because he was doing it for me earlier that day. But anyway. It made me really mad and I haven't spoken to him since. He'll come around eventually, but right now... frankly, I don't want him to do anything for his children that isn't done out of love. So if he feels like it's not his job and so he's going to ignore them, that's fine with me. 
:grr: 
Sorry for the rant. 
In good news, we ordered our swingset Sunday night and then last night I ordered my ergo-- same one Rachel has. :) I can't wait.


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is well.. quiet in here.. we need to get preggo again so we can all chat more lol.. :)


----------



## Traskey

Naughty Jen's DH, "Women's Work" indeed :grr: I hope he comes around.
Andrea, nice to see you. Sorry about the ankle though, is it the same one you hurt last time. I read somewhere that they can be weak for 3 years following an injury. 
Stacey, hope that plug stays where it needs to be for a few more weeks. 
Rachel, I love the name Eden, don't listen to people that just say "oh". 
Sarah, yay for thumb sucking :)
Logan, hope you had a better night's sleep with Bryce.
Ysa, how are you and the twins doing?

AFM, we had our second scan yesterday and all is well with the twins. They are growing right on schedule and we heard both heartbeats :cloud9::cloud9: So we are now discharged from the fertility unit and are back to the NHS for the regular 12 week scan and Nuchal test. 

:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Tracey.. so happy to hear the twins are doing great.. :)

Sleep went better last night.. hope it continues.. think he is freeing himself from the swaddle, blankets.. so trying a new tactic.. lol


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Have I missed somthing ?? What's wrong with edens names I love it it's soo unusual and it really does suit her rach don't listen to people it's ur choice and a good one for that 

Jen it's on the that sat of this month i hope I make just not been feeling rite 
Cervix is hurting and has been for bout thee weeks now but no hick and no back pain althou sleep is getting harder 

Jen also I've been having problems with Dh he is soo insencative last nite I wernt feeling to good and he just wanted to argue saying I was in a bad mood I said I'm just I'll soo instead of comforting me he argued with me I've not spoken to him since either think he was angry he ddnt get dinner 
Also there was washing up in the bowl he washed up his own plate n left the rest I just thought you know I'm ill and pregnant n you can't even wash up 
If he don't help when baby arrives he'll on earth will be unleashed because I won't be taking his shit like I have been 

Tracey loving the scan pics they are too cuteee xxx

Logan glad you got some better sleep 

My rant over tooo lol 

Ohh and where is yAsa xx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Have I missed somthing ?? What's wrong with edens names I love it it's soo unusual and it really does suit her rach don't listen to people it's ur choice and a good one for that 

Jen it's on the that sat of this month i hope I make just not been feeling rite 
Cervix is hurting and has been for bout thee weeks now but no hick and no back pain althou sleep is getting harder 

Jen also I've been having problems with Dh he is soo insencative last nite I wernt feeling to good and he just wanted to argue saying I was in a bad mood I said I'm just I'll soo instead of comforting me he argued with me I've not spoken to him since either think he was angry he ddnt get dinner 
Also there was washing up in the bowl he washed up his own plate n left the rest I just thought you know I'm ill and pregnant n you can't even wash up 
If he don't help when baby arrives he'll on earth will be unleashed because I won't be taking his shit like I have been 

Tracey loving the scan pics they are too cuteee xxx

Logan glad you got some better sleep 

My rant over tooo lol 

Ohh and where is yAsa xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I haven't been able to get on B+B for a few days, something about maintenance?

I have to be honest Jen if Elliot had said that to me he'd have had something thrown at him, lol.

We took Eden swimming for the first time today, she loved it and it was such a nice thing for me and OH to do with the baby together, most of the stuff I do with Eden I do with other mums.

Hope everyone's ok

xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear dh is being a twat stacey.. hope when ava arrives he will straighten up.. men really do take us for granted.. with mckenna dh didnt help much, this time seems to be a bit better, gets up once with him.. and lets me sleep.. so a touch better.. at least im sleeping lol..

Swimming sounds so fun.. happy to hear eden enjoyed it.. :)


----------



## sept10

Jen can't believe your OH said that!! my OH will often not let darragh cry but he will sit there with him in his arms and if that doesn't work he gives up and just lets darragh cry ... but i then pick him up and walk him round the room and bounce him up and down and that works but DH just doesn't wanna do it....hmmmm.....

still feeding lots and lots and puking lots and lots...went to baby clinic and darragh has put on another pound..now weighs 11lbs!!!! and the HV reckons he is TEETHING!! yes at 6 weeks...she could see the bottom two front teeth under the gums and reckons that could be why he is feeding so much cause he is actually using me as a soother!!....poor baby though is too young for calpol but i got some teething granules.....

tracey - congrats on the scan glad things are going so well!!

and Eden is an absolutely gorgeous name....if i had had a girl i may have even have stolen it!!! i can say that now cause we had a boy in the end!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Afternoon everyone.. just wanted to pop on and say we found out baby A was a boy today. His hb was 145, baby Bs HB was 156, i think shes a girl, but she had her legs crossed and wouldnt show her goods. Im measuring 19 weeks, babies are measuring a few days ahead, DR said he'll be giving me a new EDD.


----------



## sept10

Ysa - how exciting....a boy and a girl would be amazing...a ready made family xxx


----------



## sspencer99

ohh rach swimming sounds lush 

sarah wow teething your poor boobies lol 

yasa yay hopefully b is a girl and you have one of each and yikes for measuring at 19 weeks atleast there are two big healthy bubbas in there xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies, so happy right now. MS had left me alone for almost 2 weeks and i think being nervous about this appt made me sick and i lost breakfast this morning.. here is his nub shot, i kmew he was a boy before the US tech said so.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1323.jpg


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sarah - the teething granules are a lifesaver - they've helped Eden so much, she's got four teeth on the move in her mouth, poor little one. She's been teething for the past 3 or 4 weeks, but nothing's come through yet! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, and what a nub it is!! Haha typical boy, wanting to show his stuff, and it would be typical of the other to be a girl and be more modest. :)
Gotta go... Sam's waking... and the beast is hungrrrrrryyyyyy!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol look at his little boy balls, how cute tee hee


----------



## lilrojo

yay started my parenting/doing it all jounal link in my siggy :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Will have to go check it out, Logan. 
Should maybe start one of my own... sounds like a daunting task at this point... but I suppose at some point it's silly to carry on my pregnancy journal when I'm not pregnant. :dohh: 
Just put Samuel down... hoping he stays asleep long enough for me to do a few things and then get an hour or two of sleep before he wakes again. :sleep:


----------



## sept10

Darragh asleep but can't get anything done as if i stop rocking the pram he wakes up...eekk!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sounds familiar. :(
:hugs: 
Hopefully he won't make it a habit. 
How's everyone? 
Is it really this quiet around here or is BnB still shutting down periodically?


----------



## lilrojo

Just quiet as were all busy preg or tired out lol..

Bryce is 1 month old today


----------



## AmaryllisRed

eek!! happy one month, little bryce!! :cake:
i'm guessing it's bittersweet for you, logan?

haha i was thinking about how you said we need to be prego again so this place picks up a little... but if i get prego again, i won't be around much at all... how do ppl go thru pregnancy with two lo's already?? i can't imagine... erika? :)


----------



## sspencer99

happy 1 month bryce xx

yes busy day for me today tired.com xx


----------



## lilrojo

Haha.. jen im not sure but im sure it would all work out.. :)

Stacey hope your well.. 

Af is back.. blah


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Got our ergo today... Thomas likes it. :) Sam didn't like it the first time we tried it but I think he was just hungry. 

Gave Sam a sponge bath today... he didn't so much enjoy that either. Guess I'm a mean old mommy today. :shrug: 
He's sleeping now... going to wake him to feed him pretty soon... Probably won't score any points with him for that either. :shrug:


----------



## DrGomps

Boo for AF Logan, that started super fast... still haven't had mine. Probably from the breastfeeding. will definitely take a nosy at your new journal. :thumbup: 

Ysa, yay for one boy!! Hope twin B shows the good soon!! Bet it is a modest little girly!!

Tracey, so glad the scan went well...your babies look so cute!! :cloud9:

Jen...:grr: @ your hubby!! I can't even imagine being pregnant with one other LO and working. Going to be rough...but I WANT MORE BABIES!! :haha: Sam will like the ergo too...Josie does...but we got it later so we never tried the infant insert. 


Rachel, the swimming sounds wonderful. 

Stacey, mucus plug regenerates like logan said and isn't indicative of preterm labor...definitely take it easy though and drink lots of fluids. I am sure she will make it to her shower. :thumbup: Hope Mo starts helping out again. 

Sarah, yay for Darragh being more alert...its so much fun interacting with them. DH doesn't know how to stop Josie from crying either...I think its a man thing... can't believe he's teething already. I have no idea if josie is...I sort of feel something hard on her top front gum...her cheeks have been a bit rosy and she drools up a storm..but I really have no idea...No HV here. LOL.

Been busy and having a busy weekend...all fun stuff though. Josie seemed to get pretty constipated from the cereal so I stopped it and she is so much happier. Going to try some fruits and veggies and see if thats easier on here...got a cute video of her giggling...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ngdt3HbX1o&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ&index=1&feature=plcp

LOVE that sound. :cloud9:


----------



## DrGomps

oh and happy 1 month bryce!! :cake: It goes by too fast. :cry:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Sorry I haven't been on much - i am ADDICTED to the hunger games. I read the first book on my kindle in less than 24 hours, and I'm three quarters of the way through book two...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ha! I love it!!! We're addicts!! 
I read more of book three last night. It's the ideal time when Sam is content but not sleepy. I set him next to me on the couch and read until he gets sleepy. 
Can't wait to see the movies. 
I am so not like that... I'm not cool... I'm a 30-year-old mom of two. So for me to be into something that is actually popular and current... it's really funny to me! But I'm really excited about the movies. :)
Hehe is there a nerd smiley? :haha: I totally need it right now.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Andrea, love that video!!

Raych, I LOVED the Hunger Games. Just finished them up on Tuesday. I read each book in like a day, probably less :blush: very addicting


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thinking I need to do something with all my pictures... I have so many that I've taken of Thomas in the last four years, and now with Samuel... and most of them on my phone... and then I delete them... so they only exist on my netbook's hard drive... which I've had for a few years, so it's bound to crash... and then no more pics... 

Ideas? 

At least with Thomas, I used a disposable camera sometimes and so still had actual photos... 
I'm thinking I'm going to get a flash drive for starters (or maybe more than one) and copy EVERYTHING. 
But I'd like to do like an album or a scrapbook or at least do prints, like at walmart or something... 
What do you all suggest? Scrapbooks are nice, but so much work!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 

Jen buy a hard drive and put all your pics on that they tend to be pretty reliable and you can plug them in to any pc xx 
Xx


----------



## sept10

Jen - look at website photobox.co.uk i'm sure there is an american equivalent....put your photos in a photobook...i did one for my wedding and its great. you could do Thomas 0-4years etc.....or a family album!! its really easy just upload photos then select what album you want and which photos you want were...you can add in writing as well!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey-- thanks-- I was talking to DH and he said he has a hard drive I can put them on. :thumbup: So happy I don't have to buy anything. :)

Sarah-- thanks. I think we have several similar companies in the US but I'm not really sure... So you just upload the photos that you want and create the book and then they mail it to you? I know this is a weird question but do you have photos of your photobook? 
It sounds a lot easier than actually spending the time to make a scrapbook... and I'm going to be spending money either way... I'll look into it. :thumbup:


----------



## sept10

i'll take some photos of my book to show you x


----------



## sept10

not allowing me to upload pictures at the moment.....will try again later x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, well thanks anyway! Whenever you get a chance to try again. :)

Gorgeous weather here today. 70's and sunny... supposed to be highs in the 70s all week. Yay for lots of outdoor time, I hope. 

Those of you who use bottles, what kind do you have? I need to get some bigger ones for when Samuel is taking more than 5 oz (will be awhile yet but trying to be prepared) and I don't love the gerber ones that we have... So I'm thinking of getting some more expensive ones in the larger size... not super expensive, but a little nicer than what we have. Suggestions? 

Also, I want to get him a playmat of some sort so he can play on the floor... the jungle one is everywhere... 
And I need to get him a very manly looking hat since all his outfits are neutral. I don't want people being confused!!


----------



## lilrojo

Jen i use the cheap ones from walmart.. not sure the brand munchkin maybe.. and i have some evenflow from kmart that i bought after mckenna was born and left them in the pkg. Bryce likes the cheap ones from walmart though.. will take a pic and show you tomorrow with my phone.. lol they have like animals and sealife prints on them.. they are only 297 for 3 or 97 cents for one.. :)

You could use shutterfly and make a photo book or album i believe.. thats what i use all the time.. although im getting a hard drive too in case my pc crashes ever.. :) i print my pics off at walgreens though.. :)


----------



## sept10

hmmm still can't upload pictures....says there is a security token missing and to contact administrator....don't know how to do that....anyone else unable to upload pics?

tried to give darragh a bottle of expressed yesterday and it was a complete trauma....he screamed and chocked on the bottle....ended up breast feeding him then later when he settled managed to get 1 fl oz from the bottle into him bt as soon as i got DH to hold the bottle and darragh caught sight of him he screamed and refused the bottle again!!!!!!!1HELP!!!! i really want him to take it so i can get a life of some kind!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- so he took an ounce from the bottle when you were holding it? Can you let DH hold it and just stand really close? Sort of trick him? Sorry, I have no good advice but I hope it gets better for you. :hugs: 

Logan-- thanks... I found shutterfly and snapfish last night... and actually walgreens does photo books, too... will have to go through all my pics and organize them and then decide how big of a book I need and then hopefully I can get a deal. 

I also need to schedule some professional pics. I know it can get super expensive, but maybe we can get away with just the minimum. :) We never did newborn pics with Thomas and it's something I miss. Of course, we did his first Christmas and he was only three months. Samuel's first Christmas he'll be a lot older, so we can't wait that long.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen the bottles are parents chice from walmart not muchkin lol :)

my sister did bryces newborn pics i love them :) i did his 1 month and she edited them:)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan, I love all the pics you've posted on fb... that's part of what made me think I need to take Samuel. You never get these days back!!


----------



## lilrojo

thanks jen, i have been taking lots of pics and no you cant they grow and change sooo quickly...

i didnt do the same sort with mckenna but i have plenty of baby pics of her haha


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy mother's day to all you UK ladies!! (How exciting to finally say that to ALL of us?!) :happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

Happy mothers day been a busy one for me 
Had dinner with mum n then went to see my nan and the rest of the family xxx

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Happy mothers day been a busy one for me 
Had dinner with mum n then went to see my nan and the rest of the family xxx

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So quiet in here!! My goodness!! Come on, ladies!! Where is everyone? 
My dad stopped by today. Blah blah blah. 
DH is still sleeping. :sleep:


----------



## lilrojo

Jen were tired lol.. were either busy mommies or busy preggos :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm tired, too. Someday Samuel will sleep and I will not have a million bazillion things to do besides sleep myself. 

Created my parenting journal but there's nothing there yet. :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

ha well im stalking ur empty journal :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy Monday, ladies!! 
Haha I sound chipper, don't I? 
Samuel actually slept from 11-3 and 3:30-5 and then DH let me nap from 7:30-9:30. So I'm a (relatively) well-rested momma! 

Started writing in my parenting journal, so it's not so empty anymore. Come say hi if you haven't already. :)

DH went and picked up our swingset today. Spring is on its way!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning Jen glad ur revitlised 
I on the other hand am exhausted I'm trying to keep active and busy but it's killing me lol so as much as it's going to pain me I'm going to try and do nothing today 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, doing nothing is hard! I hope you're succeeding!! 

I've done a load of laundry, washed the dishes and bottles, and swept the kitchen floor. 

Thinking I really want to vacuum but don't want to overdo it. Don't want to be sore tomorrow because we have to take Samuel to the dr and then possibly go see my dad's GF afterwards. I'm still not technically going anywhere, but she had foot surgery the day after Samuel was born so hasn't been able to come see him.


----------



## lilrojo

hope everyone is doing well...

stacey the end is in site :) cant believe how fast its gone...

Bryce is getting so much more active and alert its so fun... he sleeps great at night and is currently pooping yay :) lol hes also starting to respond to noises like when i say his name he will look 4 me its great :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

"and is currently pooping" :rofl: 
I guess we have to talk about baby poop since we're not talking about CM... one gross thing for another, huh? :rofl:


----------



## Traskey

Sorry everyone, i'm either at work or asleep :rofl: There seems to be very little inbetween!

Hope you all had happy Mother's Day on Sunday and roll on the Easter long weekend!


----------



## lilrojo

Its okay tracey you are cooking two :)

yup as i changed that poop he decided to pee under the wipe i had covered him with and got it all over the carpet & himself... and if u want i can talk about both lol as my cm is changing lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol you know I must have been OV'ing the other day or something because I had more CM than usual and I thought 'I remember when I was OBSESSED with this stuff' LOL now OH and I have full on conversations about baby poop - colour, frequency, quantity etc etc xx


----------



## lilrojo

Funny how wechange after our kids :)


----------



## sspencer99

yay actually achieved nothing today :) all i done was wash some bath towels and pack my hospital bag whoop woop 

tracey hi how are you??? 

you girls make me laugh talking about poops lovley topic but tbh we talk about alot more gross stuff lol 

hopfully i feel a bit better in the morning and will be able to clean my garden up a bit 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I miss talking about cm...


----------



## QueenVic

LOL what a first post to read Jen.... !!

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well and hope the uk ladies had a lovely 1st Mothers Day on Sunday :flower: 
I had coffee in bed, a gorgeous bunch of flowers, card & voucher to a spa then we popped to steves fams and afterwards went for a walk & coffee then had champers & fruit de mer in the evening :thumbup:
I won't mention that H decided not settle for about 90mins before we managed to sit down, hehe.. cue me running in the dining room & downing the oysters because they don't last long after being opened do they, LOL 

How are the twin mummy to be's feeling? Not too tired or ill I hope and Stace bet u are getting excited now !!! whoooop !!

Any other goss? Jen & Logan sounds like u two are taking it all in ur stride and very relaxed about everything !

I must say it does seem easier after the 6 week mark.. or maybe I just know more wat I am doing now !! Don't get me wrong though he still has his moments, pickle was the best nickname ever haha

xx
 



Attached Files:







pickle ;).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## QueenVic

ooh and I used the carrier instead of pram for our powerwalk the other day & it was fab H slept the whole way :baby:
 



Attached Files:







Carrier.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilrojo

so cute vicki..and its easy second time around :)

hope u all had a great weekend

jen me too lol:) you will ntnp september too or jan next year lol miss broody will hit :)
hmmm my cm is there but af is still lingering ugh


----------



## FloridaGirl21

love the pics Vickie! Love the 'pickle' shirt, too cute!!

How is everyone?? been missing you ladies x

16 weeks today :shock: I'll find out what baby B is next Wednesday.. We're getting a 3d/4d scan.

DH went on another job interview today and got hired.. Which to us means nothing now. He's been hired on 3 other jobs, but they never start him. He's supposed to start this job Thursday, so I'll believe he's got the job once he starts!! He'll be training away from home for about 2 weeks if he really does start Thursday :cry: Anyway, the reason I'm saying this is because he won't be able to be with me to find out the gender of Baby B next week. :cry: I guess I'll have to bring along MIL and SIL, I'll probably cry if I have to go by myself.

MS has pretty much vanished. Had 2 bad days last week, and before that I went almost 2 weeks w/o any vomitting.. So I'm feeling good :D

Still exhausted all the time.. It's let up a little, but it's still there

This is a 15w4d bump pic. DH says I'm getting bigger everyday! :shock: Also, my belly button is starting to shallow out.. Wondering if I might have an outtie by the end of this...?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww what a lovely bump Ysa :)

Jen I love your avatar pic, handsome little men xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Vicki-- what a cute little pickle!! What kind of carrier do you have? I think it just gets easier all the time with the first one. You figure stuff out and learn to relax more. Then by the time you have number 2, it's all old hat. :)

Logan-- probably ntnp starting in Feb so it will be a year since my section. Give me time to heal... Will ask the dr what she recommends, though. I'd sort of like to space them out a little more again since I basically feel like I have 'til I'm 35, which is 4 1/2 more years... So four between one and two, and four between two and three. But at the same time, I want to be open to what God has planned for our family. :shrug: 

Ysa, the bump is adorable!!


----------



## lilrojo

great bump ysa


----------



## sept10

love the bump Ysa!!!

i kinda miss my bump ....

put darragh in his cot last night as he is too big for the moses now....he has put on another lb this week so now weighs in at 12lb!!

Glad you had a good mothers day vick - i just did housework while darragh slept on DH who watched the F1......

oh and happy st paddys day for saturday as well


----------



## sspencer99

Wow this place is like catching a bus no ones around then bam ur all here lol 

YAsa perfect bump hun and glad to hear you have some nice fitting jeans now lol 

Vic Harry is such a cutie with his lill bald head :x 

I'm sure I had more to say lol 
My energy levels are just soo low rite now I had plans for today as the weather is nice but I don't think il be able to keep to them as I'm soo drained I've hoovered and washed up already just laundry to do and wanted to clean the rubbish that people just throw in my garden 
Ohh well 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Wow this place is like catching a bus no ones around then bam ur all here lol 

YAsa perfect bump hun and glad to hear you have some nice fitting jeans now lol 

Vic Harry is such a cutie with his lill bald head :x 

I'm sure I had more to say lol 
My energy levels are just soo low rite now I had plans for today as the weather is nice but I don't think il be able to keep to them as I'm soo drained I've hoovered and washed up already just laundry to do and wanted to clean the rubbish that people just throw in my garden 
Ohh well 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Just wait till baby girl is here stacey then u will feel drained completely 4 awhile.. even if u sleep good seems like you never catch back up..


----------



## sspencer99

I don't think I feel any worse than I do rite now I feel like death 
Going to collet my pram later :) can't wait to have a Play with it 

Need to soak in a long hot bath :/


----------



## lilrojo

haha just wait.. you will feel like death with excitement after baby is born.. lol not so much death but exhausted beyond belief.. exp. with baby number one.. i was a hormonal exhausted mess with mckenna.. but thats just the early days.. 

Have fun piccys would be great :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hey all... long day... will explain later when i have both hands. :)


----------



## QueenVic

haha Stace bless my little pickle he's not bald but I'll let u off as he does look it in that pic :rofl:

Jen it's a Baby Bjorn one :thumbup:

Sarah I hope next year u get a better Mothers day - I dropped a few hints & so did my Mum & Sister-in-law... :winkwink:

Looking fab Ysa I'm so excited for yoooooooou :happydance:

OMG I have to book H's jabs for sometime next week :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sept10

Vick - yep think i'll be dropping hints next year....with a hammer on my DH head!! haha!!

we got our jabs next week - not looking forward to that!!

got my 6 week check today - hopefully my iron levels will be back to normal cause i stopped taking the supplements as they bunged me up and didn't want to strain with the caesarean scar and all!!

Darragh is now sleeping in his cot!! he was just getting too big for the moses basket! worried bout him hitting his arms and getting his arms caught in the bars so looking into bumpers but heard traditional bumpers are not reccommended anymore so been looking at alternatives such as airwrap - anyone got any ideas!!

Stacey - take this time to relaxe!! everyone tells you that but seriously you will never be more tired then you will after the little one arrives!! especially if you are planning to bf. getting close now ...... excited for you meeting your little girl it is such an amazing experience!!

haha - just looked over to check on darragh on his play mat and he is fast asleep....i guess he is all played out!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all how are we all?? 
I have been taking it easy but yesterday I just did not feel right then just before I want to bed my body shut down and I was in a lot of pain everything hurt even to blink I could not get up and go to the loo with out it taking extra long to get up and then the pain walking 
Ive not slept well at all Dh has even taken the day off work to keep n eye on me I got up at six and took some paracetamol and have seemed to sweat it out now but not getting out of bed today at all 
Baby is completely fine and swimming around in her bubble 
I've had this virus before 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all how are we all?? 
I have been taking it easy but yesterday I just did not feel right then just before I want to bed my body shut down and I was in a lot of pain everything hurt even to blink I could not get up and go to the loo with out it taking extra long to get up and then the pain walking 
Ive not slept well at all Dh has even taken the day off work to keep n eye on me I got up at six and took some paracetamol and have seemed to sweat it out now but not getting out of bed today at all 
Baby is completely fine and swimming around in her bubble 
I've had this virus before 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all how are we all?? 
I have been taking it easy but yesterday I just did not feel right then just before I want to bed my body shut down and I was in a lot of pain everything hurt even to blink I could not get up and go to the loo with out it taking extra long to get up and then the pain walking 
Ive not slept well at all Dh has even taken the day off work to keep n eye on me I got up at six and took some paracetamol and have seemed to sweat it out now but not getting out of bed today at all 
Baby is completely fine and swimming around in her bubble 
I've had this virus before And it sucks 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Sooo sory to hear you feel so awful esp at the end... hugs


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, Stacey, not too much longer!! It always gets rough at the end... but then you forget all about it and do it all again!! :hugs: 

Since I said I'd give details about yesterday... copied from my journal... 
Okay. Sam's in the moby and sleeping. He's been fussy this evening. I wish we had some infant tylenol but we don't. I could ask DH to pick some up but I know he doesn't have any money, so he'll have to come home and get some first anyway. Maybe he can go back out. I really can't believe we don't have any on hand, but I guess we buy children's now for DS. 

Anyway. 

So DH stayed up all night, as he always does, doing who knows what. So then this morning I'm feeding Samuel around 6 am and he says, when you're done with that you can get a shower. So I put Sam in his bouncer and I go shower. Then I get into bed and he lets me stay there for maybe 45 minutes before he comes in and kicks me out. 

So then when it's time for Sam's appt, DH is very grumpy and hard to wake up. As I figured he would be. But it's his own stupid fault for hanging out all night. Yeah, I'm tired, too, but it's not my choice. I get up with our child. He does whatever he wants. It's dumb, IMO, for us BOTH to be sleepless. But whatever. 

Anyway. So he is grumpy the whole time we're at the dr's office. 

And we sit there from 12:15, when our appt was, until 12:45 or maybe even later. All these other people get called back. Finally the lady calls us back and says she missed us and should have called us back a long time ago and we should have been gone by now. 
Grrrr. 
Anyway, so the actual appt was very quick once we got back to a room. Poor Sam had his second hep b shot and he cried. He's up to 10 lbs 1 oz now. Yay!! That was about all the dr said... he goes back in a month. 

So then we're supposed to be going to visit Donna and I tell DH where it is. And he's like, "Whatever." So I'm like, look. Do you want to take us there and then go home? or go home and then we'll go without you? He says, oh, I didn't think you were supposed to go anywhere. And I say, well, I'm not. But Donna wants to see us and she has been missing us and we already told her we were coming. 
So he doesn't answer. But eventually I can see that he's driving home. 
Good thing I was feeling pretty good. 
So he gets out of the car and goes in the house and I call my mom and thankfully she wasn't doing anything. 
She was able to go with us. I would've liked for her to drive but she doesn't have an infant car seat yet and I didn't think I'd feel comfortable with her driving my car. 
It felt really weird to drive again. Haha especially without a bump!! 
So anyway, from that point on it was okay. 
We visited with Donna and her mom for awhile. 
Then we were supposed to come home in time for DH to take the car to work, but apparently we didn't get home early enough because he called me to say he was already on his way in the truck and he hoped he didn't run out of gas. 

So I told him I'd drive out to his work and meet him and give him money to make it home. 
Once we got there, we sort of made up. We all came in and ate dinner, since it was about time anyway, and we got to show Samuel off to all the guys he works with. So of course DH was all proud. 
Then we came home for a short time and then my mom came back and picked up DS and took him to church and it was just Sam and I for the evening. 
We watched American Idol. 

Anyway. So that was my day yesterday, in case you didn't read it in my journal. 
Now I have to go feed Samuel. He's going for longer stretches between feeds sometimes, so that's a blessing. Of course, there are also times he wants to eat again after two hours. Consistency would be nice. :shrug: 

Oh, and I bit the bullet and subscribed on diapers on amazon. I'll let you all know how it is. They say you can cancel at any time, so if prices go up or something I'll just cancel. I hope.


----------



## sspencer99

Wow dead in here today 

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi and that I'm feeling a bit better but I'm still getting out of breath and tired also she's on a nerve and f me does it hurt 

Went out with my mum today ddnt get much but got some very handy nipple guards :) 

Have a good rest of day all xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, it really is dead in here... 

I'm dragging. Was sat holding Samuel after he'd finished eating and I don't know how many times I dozed off. Thomas kept telling me, mom, you need more sleep. You need a nap. 
I said, honey, I can't. 
So finally I called my mom and she's going to come over and let me nap. 
Honestly I've been so drowsy today I'd think we had a gas leak except that DS is fine, obviously.


----------



## sspencer99

Aww Jen thomas is too cute can I borrow him for a bit lol 
I do hope u get ur well erned kip just put my step daughter to bed hope she sleeps all the nite thou as she ddnt yesterday and was in our bed snoring at 5 so I just got up ywan in bed now but nose is too blocked to sleep :( 

Xxxx


----------



## sept10

Day 3 of trying to get darragh into a sort of routine and the bloody clocks go forward!! hardest bit is trying to get him to take proper naps especially in the afternoon rather then just cat nap like he tends to do...i'm trying to get him down for 1 hour in the morning then 2 hours at lunch time then maybe one and half at tea time....so exhausted yesterday me and DH actually went up to bed when i put darragh down at 7pm...took 40 mins and 3 interventions but he went off to sleep...i had a quick shower and he didn't wake till 12.30.......hooray but then did get up at 3...thats ok and 5..not so good...then 6...hmmmm.......i think the 5 o clock was just him waking up and wanting me to nurse him back to sleep...need to get outa that habit!!!

anyone else trying routines???


----------



## Sun_Flower

Eden doesn't have a nap-time routine during the day - I can just kinda tell when she's tired and we put her down for a nap. Sometimes she as 2 naps a day sometimes she has 3. She's always in bed by 9pm at the latest at night though after her last bottle and sleeps through till 8am the next morning. Took us a while to get to that point but it's working ok :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I was just thinking about that last night. 
So far, we have NO discernible routine whatsoever. I even write down what time he eats and there's no pattern from one day to the next. 
Do you think that's normal for a 1-month-old?


----------



## sept10

sounds totally normal to me jen....main reason i want some sort of routine is just to get a bit more control...also darragh s really cranky in the evenings and i think if he got a better quality nap in the afternoon his evenings would be nicer...sleep wise he isn't doing too bad...one long 4-5 hour stretch then 2 hourly or three hourly...sometimes though i think he just nurses to go back to sleep....routine in the day is based around EASY (EAT, Activity, Sleep, you time) in a three hourly cycle...but darragh still wants to be fed after two hours more often then not...trying to get him to feed more so he lasts longer....he tends to get quite sleepy when feeding...need to sort that association out!

Rach - sleeping 9-8am by three months...you've done so well!!! hope we get there!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Never heard of EASY... but that wouldn't work for us, either, since Samuel generally gets sleepy during and after eating. It used to be he'd go to sleep while eating or when I put him up on my shoulder to burp him-- every time. But now sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. I wish he still did. It was predictable and I knew I'd be able to get stuff done after a feed. 
Seems like just when I think I've discovered a pattern, it changes. :dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol thanks Sarah but we didn't actually DO anything, she just got into that routine herself... she always used to feed every 4 hours (we fed her when she got hungry it just ended up being every 4 hours by coincidence - if she was hungry earlier we'd feed her earlier) and she then started sleeping from midnight till 8 and missing out the 4am bottle. Then she started falling asleep about 9pm and I had to wake her for her midnight bottle - didn't wake her for it and she slept through. We have had some restless nights recently but I'm assuming that's related to the 4 months growth spurt - funnily enough last night after we'd tried baby rice for the first time she had the best night's sleep she's had in a while - even though she's been a bit snuffly with cold the last few days. We're just really lucky!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

For those of you who don't get around to my journal or my blog... 
Samuel turned one month old on Thursday!!
 



Attached Files:







sam one month old.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all busy weekend gardening lol 
And it's been busy in here 

Not long for me now tomorrow I wil be 1 month till due date yikes 
So I will be able to join in with all the mumsie chat :) 

Jen he is just a peach tooo cute xx


----------



## lilrojo

wow stacey cant believe how fast its gone for you.. crazy only one month left.. ekks so exciting.. then its ysa and tracey.. so fun

Bryce doesnt really have a routine either we basically just do the same thing everyday.. i worked him into mckennas normal routine though so they are both on the same schedule.. he takes probably 2-3 naps a day.. and sleeps a good 4-5 hours at night now.. :)

he stays up for quite a bit in the day now too.. its so fun

So is anyone going to be preg with me or am i going it alone.. lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DH is already talking about the next one... so I may very likely be pregnant right along with you! 
We're waiting 'til next Feb to ttc/ntnp again, though.


----------



## lilrojo

well im happy not to be going it alone then.. we will more than likey start ttc in dec of this year.. not sure how ready i will be before that so were waiting until that time comes to officially decide.. but def starting in dec.. thats decided.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Last box for meeee :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww yay Stacey, baby Ava will be here soon!

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant again - and is it weird that when I woke up I was disappointed? I would prefer a summer baby next time so if I wanted a summer birthday I'd have to start TTC THIS June rather than next June and that seems scarily soon to me :S lol xx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 1 month left stacey yay for last box and last stretch :)

Rachel summer baby like due in june would be preg in sept... I got preg sept and was due the 4th of june but mc'ed...i would love to b due in the fall... have my summer baby=dd july 31st and now my winter baby=ds feb 15th.. so def starting dec 4 us...


oh saw the hunger games was good cant wait 4 the next 1 :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay last box Stacey!!! Woohoo!! Can't believe how close you are now!! 

Rachel-- I get it. When I see a pregnant woman, I'm totally jealous. 

I'm surprised after seeing how flabby I am that DH still wants more. Idk... I feel like my body is doing pretty well getting back into shape except for my pooch... but even that is getting smaller, and that's with no exercise, just the daily demands of mommyhood. Hopefully it'll fall right off once I start going back to the gym. (Hehe literally would be nice!) 

Hmmm... I have a fall baby and now a winter one... though when he was born, it was more like spring! So maybe a summer baby? If I get pregnant in feb or march, that would mean a november or december baby... but if we take ten months to get pregnant again (I hope not!), that could be another fall baby... eh. I so don't care!! :haha: 
And actually, if number three is born at the same time of year, the hand-me-downs will be the right season... :)

Wow, I just rambled in my journal and now here... I must be in a rambling kind of mood today... sorry. :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

haha jen i dont really care either in the end, just so my baby sticks and is healthy


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I really think it will!!

I wonder if there was a reason it took us ten months... I really think DH and I are both fine and it was just a case of us being close to the average of a year. If anything, maybe I wasn't ov'ing the first few cycles off the bcp. :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Ok, just done a mahoooooooooooosive catch up. 

Not a lot been going on here except work and sleep. For a couple of weeks i've been out for the count by 8/9pm until morning. Seem to be back in the only 4/5 hours sleep a night mode at the moment and waking between 3 and 4. 

MS seems to be on the downward wane thank goodness. I still get it some days but I do now have some days when I don't, or just a little. I can also stay awake after work until DH comes home so I should be getting to the more energy stage. I know i've not been online, i just have felt so drained!

Ysa, I love the bump pic.
Stacey, yay for the last bump and one month until Ava is here (or less!)
Jen, happy 1 month to the lovely Samuel and yipee for all the baby belly disappearing. 
Rachael, that's a fantastic routine already, she is doing so well. 
Logan, yipee for picking start dates for the next baby, hopefully you won't have to wait long. 
Andrea, how are you? I saw you were trying Grays Papaya on Fb, were they good?
Erika, Cass, Vikki, hope you are all well.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Seems like everyone is on FB more than on here... I know it's easier for you all who have internet on your phones... Do I have everyone on FB?


----------



## lilrojo

im on fb prob a bit more thats where i do pics.. :)

i dont have vicki, erika, and cassie


----------



## Sun_Flower

I don't have Vicki, Ericka or Sarah - Logan, Cassie is on mine if you check my friends :) xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't have Vicki or Sarah either... are you girls on fb?? 

Rachel, did you say before that you have the rainforest playmat? I'm looking at that one and wondering if it's better than some of the others... there's also a tiny love one... ??? I sort of want something they carry at Target since we got gift cards for there.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen - I have it and Eden seems to like it - like all the Fisher Price stuff it's colourful and has lots of different hanging attachments and it lights up and plays music/ rainforest sounds :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Rachel. 
Anyone else have a playmat or gym that they like and would recommend? There are so many different ones.


----------



## lilrojo

Jen I have the precious planet one.. I have the playmat, bouncy seat, and swing.. :) 

I dont have sarah either.. will check for cassie, thanks rachel..:)


----------



## sspencer99

Jen I have a pink bright starts one lol don't think Sam would appreciate that one lol 
We were going to get the rain Forrest one but I'm pretty cheap and kept talking myself out of it if Ava is not amused by the one she's got I will be investing in the rainforrest 

I was really I'll last week and over worked myself at the weekend trying hard to get my gardens done and cleaned up I think I've made it worse lol and now have a very chesty cough so today and prob tomorrow I will do nothing but a lill bit of food shopping for my baby shower on sat 

Tracey great to hear from you how's the tummy going have u got a lill bumb and will you le us know when you have had ur scan :) 

YAsa I can't wait for wednesday scan xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Cant believe how crazy fast everyone's pregnanices are going.. mine seemed to drag in the beg. now all yours all flying.. :)cant wait to see the last of the babies.. in this group.. well the last of round one.. :)

Thanks rachel im now friends with cassie yay..

now just erika, sarah, & vicki..


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies and babies. I hope everyone is doing well. Now that the first set of babies have arrived the second set is coming fast. Crazy as it sounds I miss being pregnant. Im going through withdrawl lol. I will be online more when I go back to work on the 9th. Im trying to enjoy my last few days at home. Im actually ready to go back to work ...mainly because I miss my paycheck lol. 

Tracey twins?????? Congrats!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Erika!!! So good to hear from you!! 
I bet those boys are keeping you busy! 
Hehe I think we all miss being pregnant... it's crazy, isn't it? 
Wow, going back to work already... be nice to have a paycheck again, though.


----------



## truthbtold

Yep at first I was sad but now Im okay with it. The first week will be hard but it will ease with time. My terrible three year old gives me the most trouble. Its scary to imagine going to work for eight hours then coming home to a mad house lol. Everytime I feel overwhelmed I remind myself that my grandmother raised 8 sons so surely I can handle 3.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, yeah, I can't imagine being a working mom. I don't know how people do it!! I guess you just do what you have to do.


----------



## sept10

Darragh had his tongue tie snipped yesterday and first lot of immunisations today - i think he might be a bit cross with me!! on the plus side now only waking twice a night - at least for the last two nights...goes down 7-8pm, wakes at midnight and 4am then we are up at usual time of 7am. touch wood long may it continue...unless he fancies sleeping through of course but can't see that happening any time soon. 

i'm on fb....jen sent you a message with my details...if you befriend me then i can find everyone else. 

sarah x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm I didn't get a message... did you send it on here or on fb? 
Yay for sleeping through, even if it's only some of the time-- still better than not at all!! Funny how they get angry about their shots... hope he gets over it quick. 

Thomas's cough is worse today. I have to take him to the dr in three hours... which I just realized means I'm already behind in getting us ready to go. (Kidding.) (Sort of.)


----------



## lilrojo

Hey erika happy to hear from you :) ur lo is so cute on fb getting big..

Happy to hear things are goingbetter sarah :) yay 4 sleep

Jen it does take way longer to get ready with 2, will we ever leave with 3 lol kidding :)

I have my pp checkup this afternoon cant believe 6 weeks has gone by already


----------



## Sun_Flower

Just saw on facebook - Ysa's having two boys! congrats hon! The boys are definitely taking over in here lol! xx


----------



## sept10

ok jen - just tried sending message again - think the problem was i didn't put a title in the first one.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, TWO boys! We're thinking they may be identical cause they are sharing a placenta.. Here's some pics:


----------



## Traskey

OMG Ysa, identical twin boys!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: That is just incredible :dance: Congratulations honey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

congrats ysa!! so... colton and what? :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

IDK yet!! I'm thinking maybe Landon or Leland.. IDK!!


----------



## sspencer99

Omg what a day it has been 
First hey erika great to year from you I'm dreading going back to work lol I just live being home more than I thought I would 

YAsa I had a feeling two boys but identical how amazing I nearly cried and the scans are amazing 

I've had the best news ever today my lill sister just came round to tell me she's pregnant although my mum told me earlier I just burst into tears as were soo close and our babies will be close too 

IRS all complicated as she had an implant taken out and went straight on to bcp she spotted a bit for her last two afs if that's what they were but went to the drs as after thee months she had not had a proper af they done a test and said ur pregnant sheep said she just laughed and was like that's not possible 
But she done a cb digi 3+ is what she got eeeekkkkk 

She has to go for a dating scan and is very scared but has decided to keep the baby 
She's only 18 but both her and her partner work they are really lived up and I can't see him going anywhere 
She said she feels embarrassed as she looks down on young girls and babies I just said don't worry it's not as if she can't support herself and stuff 
I'm extremely excited and emotional ATM 

I just had to tell you guys as I can't tell anyone else 
Sorry for the random rant xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

just said in ur journal, but i love landon and colton for twin boys... not too cutesy but similar enough that they go together... 
hehe my mom and her twin sister are shirley and sharon... too much imo. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

aww stacey how exciting!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies!

Stacey, congrats to your sister!! I'm sure she is scared, but you'll love having your babies together & they'll love it too!! Me and my cousin are 6 months apart and were inseparable growing up. Loved every second of it!

Jen, Landon was the first name I thought of after I left the scan! IDK though, DH has to approve.. Or maybe not since he chose Colton's middle name (Walker) and said I had to stuff it! :grr:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha so with two babies, you can BOTH stuff it! :rofl: 
Or I suppose the nicer way to look at it is, neither of you has to stuff it. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa that is such fabulous news.. so happy for you and what a bday gift.. :) 

Stacey so excited for your sister.. she will do great.. and have you there to help her through it all.. :) and my sister's dd is 3 months older than my dd.. they will be best friends already are starting to be.. then her next dd just turned 7 months and bryce is almost 2 months..


----------



## Sun_Flower

I LOVE Landon and Colton, they're lovely names and just have that slightly similar ring to be lovely for twins :)

Stacey - that's lovely for your sister - you might as well say to her that in this day and age in England 18 is practically ANCIENT for having kids, so she shouldn't feel bad - there are loads of young girls getting pregnant at 15/16. She'll do brilliantly and will have you to support her and answer any of her pregnancy questions! xx


----------



## sspencer99

Thanx guys I have given her tons of books already 
My mum is dead excited she's expecting three grandchildren this year as my brohters baby is due July I think bringing her total to 7 gran kids 

My sis will he brilliant I said to her if you were on the pill and you got pregnant this was ment to be as god works in funny ways 

36 weeks today shocking lol and was having hicks in the nite eek 

YAsa I looooovvvveeee those names specially Carlton reminds me of fresh prince and for some reason that song they dance to 
Times up jump on it jump on it dun dun dundun dun dun lol 
Hehe that was the first thing that came to mind 

Have a good day all I'm of out to the farm today and then for a picnic in the woods with my mum n her friends lill girl Lilly 

Xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Happy 36 weeks stacey.. one week to term..seems like me and jen were both right there lol.. crazy how fast time goes.. 

My mom is also at 7 the end of April.. and hopefully 8 or 9 next year.. as im sure my sister will want one more yet.. lol and mine.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, yes, doesn't it seem like WE were just 36 weeks? 
Stacey, one more week to full term! Can you believe it? Holy moly!! 
Seven grandkids would be great!! My mom only has the two. But there are a bunch already on DH's side since he has three older brothers... His oldest brother, who is 38ish has 2, next brother is 36ish and has 3, next brother (deceased) would be 32 and has 2, and then our 2... makes for 9? Hehe if DH has his way and we have 8 more, that would be 17 grandkids! Whew! That would be an expensive Christmas!! :haha: 

Hehe Stacey, that's too funny you were thinking of Fresh Prince. I was just thinking about that show because Cran said in her journal "smell ya later." Remember from the theme song, "I waved to the cabbie, yo homes, smell ya later!" 
I'm such a big big nerd. :blush:


----------



## sept10

go team boys!!!! congrats Ysa....

well my parents have just the one grandchild so far but we are hoping to give them another 2 at least....but not for a while haha!! they also have three children younger then me and i'm sure they will contribute to the grandchild pool!!

stacey....so close xxx

feeling a bit rubbish as have got a cold and think the little one is also coming down with it..really unsettled last night and was up quite a few times in the night with him...boo!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Sarah hope ur feeling better soon I'm still a bit chesty it sucks lol 

Jen yes I'm a fresh fan I love mr smith and Carlton is by far my fav by far I just love him 

Landon I've never heard before I love it thou it's soo great to be different people are going to hear yAsa calling him and think Ohh I like that name it's on the the cards for our next baby lol 

It's my baby shower tomorrow and I was thinking of going out and getting me some hair extensions and dying my hair black like I used to when I was younger 
I've got some clips to clip in but my well invest in some glue 
Hehe 

Have a great day all xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Sarah hope ur feeling better soon I'm still a bit chesty it sucks lol 

Jen yes I'm a fresh fan I love mr smith and Carlton is by far my fav by far I just love him 

Landon I've never heard before I love it thou it's soo great to be different people are going to hear yAsa calling him and think Ohh I like that name it's on the the cards for our next baby lol 

It's my baby shower tomorrow and I was thinking of going out and getting me some hair extensions and dying my hair black like I used to when I was younger 
I've got some clips to clip in but my well invest in some glue 
Hehe 

Have a great day all xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Awww stacey hope you have a fabulous time at your shower :) 

Sarah feel better soon and hope your lo feels better too.. no fun not feeling well..

I used to watch the fresh prince too lol.. loved it.. 

AF is officially gone now waiting for when it returns lol, thinking like 2 weeks.. as it was so much longer than normal.. so we will see.. Bryce is doing well sleeping a lot and eating.. growing growing growing.. love it..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, have fun at your shower! 
Is it safe to dye your hair when you're pregnant? 

Sarah-- feel better soon... darragh too! :hugs: 

DS is still sick... medicine doesn't seem to be helping much... but of course I don't know how much worse he'd be without it. 
So far Samuel hasn't caught it, but there's a good chance, with DS all getting in his face talking to him and stuff. :(


----------



## sspencer99

There is no evidence dying ur hair does anything I thinks it's just preferance 
This is the third time I've dyed it since being preggers also had extensions put in 

Had a check uP today baby is bum down and back to back not the news I wanted to hear but dr said there is plenty of room for her to move about so that's Prob why she is still on a nerve and I keep walking like a chicken lol 

Aww poor Thomas being sick I hope he feels better soon this sick bug seems to be every where 

What are peoples plans for the weekend I know the weather here is not looking to be as good as it has been but I hope it's warm enough to sit outside tomorrow xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I hope she moves!! Still lots of time... 

No plans for the weekend... :( 
Last weekend stuck inside, though! :happydance:


----------



## sspencer99

Me tO Jen so where you off to in 4 days xxxx


----------



## sept10

Stacey - fx'd that baby gets in the move. I was back to back when i was induced but the mw said baby looked like he was trying to turn around...obviously never got the chance to find out if he woulda turned as had the emergency c section but they can turn right at the last minute so nothing to worry about just yet! I tried lots of hands and knees positions and sitting on gym ball...didn't work for me but its worth a go i suppose...might help with the nerve pain x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So Wednesday I'll be 6 wks pp and I'm allowed out in the world. 
I think we'll see how it goes... but we need to get Samuel's birth certificate. And then I would love to get my and Thomas's haircut... I think if Sam sleeps in his carseat, it will be easy enough. 
We've been stuck inside for so long, I have a list of places I need to go and things I need to do. I think we'll just try to get one thing done every day. Hopefully the weather cooperates. 
I can't wait to get to Target-- I got gift cards for Samuel and I haven't been able to spend them because I hate Target's website. :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Proud Mummy moment - Eden just rolled from her front to her back four times in a row


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, yay, Eden!!


----------



## sept10

Go Eden....very advanced baby!!


----------



## sspencer99

Yay eden you clever Girly xx


----------



## lilrojo

My goodness.. weekend has been busy.. doing housework etc.. blah and teaching mckenna how to go potty on the potty.. done with diapers and not looking back.. lol well for her anyways..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha logan you won't be really done w diapers for a looong time!! you should buy stock. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Haha i know but at least done with one child.. one at a time.. and as far as formula why is it so much is it liquid or powder that your using.. our similac that we get is the advanced.. its 25 for powder, 10 for concentrate and 6 for the unconcentrated..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

we use the similac advanced powder... a 1.45 lb container is about $25 and we go through 2 a week... or at least somewhere between 1 and 2... we buy 2 every week... :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

hmm.. those are the smaller containers then arent they or are they the big ones lol.. 

we use the liquid concentrate that you just add water too..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't know since I haven't been the one doing the shopping... I'm guessing they're the biggest ones they have since DH would probably buy a bigger one if they had it instead of buying two of these... idk... it says 1.45 lbs on the container. :shrug: 
They're rectangularish... bigger than the round cans. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## DrGomps

wow formula is SO expensive!!! 

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't been on in awhile...I keep reading and getting caught up but distracted before I get a chance to respond. 

Sarah, we sort of have a routine now. Josie has a bed time, her naps very in time and duration. But she goes to sleep around 8 and sleeps until 8 am, but wakes up for feeds anywhere between 3-5 times. We cosleep and most of her feeds are dream feeds where she is asleep and just rolls to her side near me and latches on. 

Jen, happy 1 month to little Sam!! Yay for being so close to being able to drive again and feeling good about your body!! It took me 5 months but I am finally past my pre pregnancy weight. Now to get fitter!! 

Logan...hows your brood??? So nice that your sister has babies close in age, my cousin is due in a week, so thats the closest family I got having a baby, but I have several friends with babies close to Josies age or expecting in the near future.

Stacey, just a few days to term!! I really hope Ava moves...stubborn girl!! Congrats to your sister, definitely sounds like it was meant to be. 

Ysatis, congrats on your 2 boys!! I love the name Landon.

Erika, good to see you. Boo for going back to work...I go back in a month. :cry: I am heartbroken by the prospect. At least we will have a live in Nanny for the transition. My SIL comes in about 3 weeks. 

Tracey, glad all is going well with your twinnies...

Rachel, well done to Eden on rolling over. Josie has yet to do that. :dohh: 

AFM...Josie is 5 months today!! Crazy how fast its gone. She has such good hand/eye coordination and can sit a bit unaided. She plays with toys...can roll to her side but not over. Purees are going well...she just tried apple and she loved it. I have been making all my own. She won't take a bottle, so have been using a cup. its messy, but its all she will take. I go back to work in may. I am so heartbroken and devastated about it. I love being home with my girl. :cry: :brat: any who...thats about it...just been busy enjoying her and cherishing these last moments.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, happy 5 months to Josephine!! Seems like just yesterday she was born!! 

I am so sad for you that you have to go back to work. I know how much you are loving being at home with her. 

With the purees, do you add anything or just the fruit or veggie? Did you say before that you have the baby bullet or something? I can't remember...


----------



## lilrojo

hello in here :)

jen sam must be a hearty eater :)when does he head back to the drs?

Yes formula is a lot... may start some powder when hes 3 months..

Andrea happy 5 months josie, sorry ur headed back to work soon...

AFus were good... potty training is going well, on day 2 bryce is gettin so big 13 days to 2months..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

yeah, i guess he is a pretty good eater. my mom said, "he sure loves his formula!" i always tease him 'cause he acts like he's in love with his bottle... the only thing he loves more than his mommy. :) 
he was only an oz smaller than thomas was at his 1 month appt and he was 6 oz less at birth... so he is gaining faster than thomas was. 
he goes back april 23. kinda crazy they go so often at this age and thomas only goes once a year (except when he is sick).


----------



## Traskey

Stacey, I hope Ava turns for you soon. Is she still lying on a nerve?

Well done to Mckenna on potty training :D

:wohoo: to Eden on turning over by herself

Happy 5 weeks to J, seems to be going by so fast!

Well done Samuel on the fabulous weight gain. 

:hugs: for everyone!


----------



## sept10

Took Darragh swimming for the first time today - he was sooo good!! he was a bit upset initially by the noise i think but didn't cry and seemed to really enjoy swimming on his tummy and rolling in the water!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah, that's awesome... did you take him to a class? I've heard there are certain pools just for babies that don't have chemicals but I've never heard of anything like that around here...


----------



## sept10

We are on the waiting list for a proper class but today i just took him to the local pool...its a regular chlorine pool but thats perfectly safe for baby as long as it doesn't irritate his skin and so far he is fine. I was fairly confident handling him in the water as i used to take disabled babies/toddlers in the water all the time at work but want to do a proper class as they get you submerging baby under water as well which i don't think i'd be too happy to do on my own!! I only had him in a swim nappy as didn't want to waste money on a swim suit if he hated it.... am defo gonna look for a baby wet suit now though as my only worry with the local pool is its a bit chilly....

Andrea - are you weaning already...here they say 6 months but it used to be 3 months. Darragh is a decent weight but struggling a little with reflux and i'm thinking potentially about weaning a little earlier to help with that....not 100% sure yet...


----------



## sspencer99

Hey guys just popping in to say hi 
Hi xxxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, so quiet in here!! 
We've been running around the last few days... so fun... 
Got Samuel a play gym and some pants and a hat. Grocery shopping today... We actually got out of the house before 2 pm today... a miracle... but then we were out at lunchtime and had to suffer through until we got home because I haven't been through a drive-thru in six weeks and I'm not falling into old habits! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## sept10

Jen...whoop whoop for freedom!!!!!! well done on your first excursion xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all Jen 
Yay for lill Sam getting his play gym and for you getting out and about 

Just updating you all Ava is head down and low but is back to back 
I'm happy thats she's down thou hehe 

Also 37 weeks today yaaaaay 

How is every one and how are my twinnie mummies doing 

Tracey n yAsa I dnt really get round to reading journals sonhow are you both doing?? Xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all Jen 
Yay for lill Sam getting his play gym and for you getting out and about 

Just updating you all Ava is head down and low but is back to back 
I'm happy thats she's down thou hehe 

Also 37 weeks today yaaaaay 

How is every one and how are my twinnie mummies doing 

Tracey n yAsa I dnt really get round to reading journals sonhow are you both doing?? Xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

woohoo full term!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. 

Been so busy.. potty training and newborn take up lots of time lol.. but all is going great.. mckenna seems to be potty trained for the most part.. :) and bryce is growing and changing so much already.. ordered some more cbfm test sticks for the first few months and a digi preg test from ebay.. lol also bought mckenna tons of clothes and two new maternity tops for me on clearance at kohls.. :)

Cant believe bryce is going to be 2 months already.. he is getting so much more interactive and smiling a lot now.. :) so fun.. 

Hope your all well

Yay stacey for full term.. happy 37 weeks.. not long now.


----------



## QueenVic

*HAPPY FULLTERM STACE* :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Sarah I can't wait to try swimming out, eek.. just ordered swim nappies etc

Everyone seems to be doing well at the moment :flower:

Happy Easter weekend, I'm off for a loooong walk with H - woke up feeling very fat & gross...urgh...

Will catch up properly with long message when I get some time

xx


----------



## Traskey

Yay Stacey, congratulations on full term :dance: 

I've been working like a demon this week but now we have the 4 day Easter break to relax a little :wohoo: I have my 12 week + scan on Tuesday with the Nuchal test and bloods. Can't wait to see them both again. We have booked in a gender scan for the 17th week as i can't wait to find out what we are having. We are thinking two boys as we can't think of any names for boys but loads for girls :rofl: 

Hope everyone is well. Glad you are now out of the house Jen, freeeeeeedom (well as much as you can with 2 children :))


----------



## AmaryllisRed

6 wk check today at 2. blah.


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear from you vicki.. :)

Tracey cant wait to see your scan pics.. and find out what your having.. :) so exciting..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey everyone - haven't been on much as been visiting Ell's family up north - had a lovely time but came back to find Ruby had been in an accident - she has a fractured elbow and a bit cut on her leg and is currently at the vets - no idea how much that's going to cost to fix but I don't care - I'll work something out as long as she's ok! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww, poor Ruby!! She's still just a kitten, isn't she? :hugs: 

Dr's appt went well. Dr said my incision is good. Going on progesterone-only pill... see how that goes...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah she's 8 months old, poor baby :'( xx


----------



## sept10

Vick - ditto...feeling a bit lazy and flabby myself...although i didn't out on any weight other then the bump i still have a bump of sorts...still look pregnant in some clothes...i'm too small for my maternity clothes but my own clothes are too tight around my tummy....i know i should do some tummy exercises but i never seem to find the time....if darraghs asleep then i'm either going out for a walk, housework or taking the only chance i get to chill with a cuppa!! Doesn't help that i'm constantly snacking due to the Bfing.....hmmmm....

Jen - glad all went well at the six week check!! my scar has already started to fade at the edges....pretty happy with it although it was bigger then i was expecting!!

Tracey - good luck with the scans...enjoy seeing your babies!!

trying to organise the christening at the moment...church sorted for end of May, just sorting a venue, have a function room in a sports club booked and DH parents sorting the catering, but its a bit dreary...would prefer a cornered off area in a pub with a bit more atmosphere but we would have to pay for their food which works out a bit expensive....might have to look into buying some balloons/banners and table decor to cheer up the function room a bit. Also have no idea how many people will come, inviting family, friends and work colleagues...could be as small as 30 or more like 60 / 70 if everyone came....hmmm...oh god and i need a christening outfit...ekk...best get shopping!!!

Happy Easter Everyone xxx


----------



## sept10

oh and Rachel so sorry to hear about your poor little cat....my friend is a vets nurse down south somewhere and works in an orthopaedic specialist hospital...no idea which one but when i read your post on facebook i thought she may very well be looking after your little pet!!


----------



## Traskey

Aww poor Ruby. I'm sorry that amputation is looking like the most reasonable financial option. The only advantage in such a young cat is that she'll learn to adjust quicker. I hope that she feels better soon though, it must be really worrying for you. I have my dogs insured but never did my cats and I know that the fees are serious money. 

Sarah, hope you manage to find a lovely Christening outfit and you find some wonderful things to brighten up the room a little. 

Jen, glad that your wound is looking good. 

Hope everyone else is well :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- I've heard that the best way to get rid of belly flab is cardio anyway... so walking is probably good. That's my plan, anyway. Walking is more fun than crunches. :)

I hear you on the clothes issue... I still look pregnant unless I wear something really baggy... but that's pretty much my only problem area. I'm surprised how small my butt and everything else is. Of course, I'm not wearing pre-preg jeans yet, either...


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh rach sorry to hear that 
But you n Dh don't work do you?? 
If not there are vets that do it for a donation my mum takes hers to the pdsa they are fantastic and she gives them what she can 

Sarah I'm sure ul have ur old body back in no time bfing and walking should do the trick 

So guys I'm now at the get out of my belly stage lol she's on a nerve and back to back so is putting me in a lot of pain I'm tired constantly I'm struggling to eat but will not leave the table till dinner is gone which sometimes is about 40 mins after everyone else lol 

So I need tips 
So far I'm walking when I can had pinapple but it burnt my tounge lol 
On the ep 3 times and day and bathing in clearly sage 
And drinking redbush tea I gave the raspberry leaf a taste but i don't like it 
Ohhh and also viggerously bouncing on my lovley pink ball 
????? Helppppppp xxxxx


Tracey can't wait to seed your babies xxx


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh rach sorry to hear that 
But you n Dh don't work do you?? 
If not there are vets that do it for a donation my mum takes hers to the pdsa they are fantastic and she gives them what she can 

Sarah I'm sure ul have ur old body back in no time bfing and walking should do the trick 

So guys I'm now at the get out of my belly stage lol she's on a nerve and back to back so is putting me in a lot of pain I'm tired constantly I'm struggling to eat but will not leave the table till dinner is gone which sometimes is about 40 mins after everyone else lol 

So I need tips 
So far I'm walking when I can had pinapple but it burnt my tounge lol 
On the ep 3 times and day and bathing in clearly sage 
And drinking redbush tea I gave the raspberry leaf a taste but i don't like it 
Ohhh and also viggerously bouncing on my lovley pink ball 
????? Helppppppp xxxxx


Tracey can't wait to seed your babies xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

DTD Stacey - worked for me! lol xx


----------



## sspencer99

Lol that's prob out of the question don't think Dh is too comfortable doing it we've not done it in months and Dh has not even tried it on dont wa na force him xxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Stacey all you can do it wait it out.. she will come when she wants :) and most first time babies dont come till weeks 39-40.. so all you can do is wait.. 

Hope you all had a great easter today.. we did.. long day.. be back on tomorrow..

af came back today so a 26 day cycle this time.. i put it at 30 though cuz thats my normal..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Logan I see you're "Currently feeling: Broody!" Boo to AF being back already. Boo. 

FF said I should be fertile starting last Saturday but I have been pretty scant on the cm front so now it's saying I am fertile starting tomorrow and AF expected on the 28th... Idk... we haven't DTD yet... I was anxious but I've had cramps yesterday and today, so Idk what that's about. :shrug:

ETA: Of course that's all based on cm since I am not temping... haven't been getting enough sleep for that to work.


----------



## lilrojo

Ha ha im broody at points in the day lol :) and yeah i had normal stringy lol cm like normal ovulation so we will c what this cycle brings..


how r u doing stacey?


----------



## sspencer99

Omg Jen n Logan how can you be broody already loooool 

Logan I'm fat and tired and now am finding it difficult to do my house work which I live doing lol I'm getting increasingly agitated by lill things and tbh just want to slap someone lol 
I can't wait for this to be over and I have my lill girl in my arms where she belongs lol 

Not long now as you've said it's just a waiting game 

Have a good day all xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

awww, just remember, every minute she spends in there, she gets a little bit more ready for the world. 

Hehe and you can slap me over the internet if you want, but you _could_ still have 4 weeks left!


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Jen I don't wanna slap you 

Went to the midwife today she says head is down very low and I'm ready to pop my belly was also to hard for her to examine lool

As much as I want this baby I want her to wait till at least sat as I need to take Zara to the vets to be spade on Thursday and don't want her born Friday 13th 
Knowing my luck she will come then lol 

How's ur lill man doing 

Rachel glad to hear ruby is ok even if she does have three legs bless her lill moggie 

YAsa nearly went into labour reading ur status about that wolf spider i actually cacked my pants reading it 

Xxxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Lol Jen I don't wanna slap you 

Went to the midwife today she says head is down very low and I'm ready to pop my belly was also to hard for her to examine lool

As much as I want this baby I want her to wait till at least sat as I need to take Zara to the vets to be spade on Thursday and don't want her born Friday 13th 
Knowing my luck she will come then lol 

How's ur lill man doing 

Rachel glad to hear ruby is ok even if she does have three legs bless her lill moggie 

YAsa nearly went into labour reading ur status about that wolf spider i actually cacked my pants reading it 

Xxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LMAO, I'll have to put a warning up first next time!!


----------



## lilrojo

Haha i agree with jen.. every day in is better than out.. even though we were all there and moaning the same.. hugs it will be over soon.. :) 

Im only broody at times Stacey.. when both kids are not screaming lol..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Dr appt tomorrow morning & another scan!


----------



## sept10

hmmm not sure how you can be broody...even when baby is sleeping..haha....right now i can't imagine desperately wanting to be pregnant again although i'm sure it will creep up on me one of these days..most likely when i'm back at work!

goodluck at your scan today Ysa!!

Stacey - this is the bit i hated...it could happen today or it could be in 4 weeks...there is just no knowing!! but one thing is for sure ... it will happen and when it does your gonna have a baby!!! whoop whoop!!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi ladies! 

Stacey I cant believe how fast your pregnancy went. 

Glad to see everyone else is still kicking!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Stace, I know EXACTLY how you feel and I went 13 days over! Prepare for the long haul hon, then if she gets here earlier you'll be pleasantly surprised! Can't believe we'll have another bubba with us soon :) xx

I also think that once Ava and Tracey's twins are here we should organise a STC England meet up some time next year - just meet up somewhere in the middle or in London - Stacey you're already there, I'm only an hour or so away and I have family there, I think I remember Cass saying she has family in Kent? and Trace I just googled where you live and you're a lot closer to me than I thought, lol! Sarah - I can't remember for the life of me where you live... I even tried looking at your FB and from a bit of detective work I want to say Ireland but I have no idea! lol xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

I want to keep posting till we get to page 1000 now...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Can't believe we're at 1000 pages and nearly 10,000 posts! that's mad! How chatty are we? I think we've done very well to keep talking with all our busy lives and babies! xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

oh good grief, how many posts do I need to do to get there? LA LA LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sun_Flower

Come OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Sun_Flower

one more should do it? xx

LOL now it's moved all 4 of my posts on to page 1000 - how weird! Wonder who'll get post number 10,000? God I'm sad. Can you tell I'm trying to occupy myself until Ruby comes home from the vet? I'm really nervous to get her home but I'm worried I'll cry when I see her because she'll look so injured :( xx


----------



## sspencer99

Loool rach your too funny 
I love the idea of a meeting I'm just outside london nearer to Kent but only a train into central so not far at all 

Soo I'm having hicks quite alot now and midwife said I'm ready to pop I hope she's early and not late otherwise she is going to miss her cousins birthday xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

my boys are still boys! Uterus is measuring 26 weeks though!! :shock:

I mentioned the cramps I've been getting off and on to my DR and he thinks I'm having BH's. He's ordered some kind of urine test to check for infection. He said other than that to stay hydrated and rest a lot.


----------



## lilrojo

Lol.. wish i could meet you all.. :) would be so nice.. as least we have fb :) more realisitc than bnb.. if you get what i mean.. :) 

Only 5 more posts to 10,000... love that we have all stayed in contact too.. been over a year and we have all been through so much..

Stacey hope ava comes soon.. the end is in sight now.. hicks are good your body is getting ready.. :) now she just needs to decide when she wants to come out..my dd waited till 39+3.. and bryce was at 38 exactly.. wonder what #3 will do..


----------



## lilrojo

Ysa you snuck in there on me.. so excited for you.. and its was too early for you to be getting bhs.. sit on your butt and relax hun.. and drink lots and lots of water.. :) those babies need to be in there for a long time yet.. 

Happy they are still boys.. :) cant wait for august to see them... so excited for you..

bet you will be august and tracey will be sept.. then we will all be mommies and not pregnant for oct.. :) then nov-dec im ttc again.. crazy i know but im excited..

oh and im going back to school probably this fall for nursing.. well my generals for the next 5 years.. as im only doing one class per semester so my kids will all be in school when i start the program.. then 2 years of that and im off to be a l & d nurse.. :)


----------



## truthbtold

Im going to be preggo by October and so will you Logan lol 

Looking good Ysa!!! I second Logan drink plenty water.


----------



## lilrojo

Haha nope not me Erika.. as long as there are no accidents since im not on bc.. but not planning on being preg again till Nov-Dec.. :) So you might be on your own lol.. for a month..


----------



## truthbtold

lol well I plan to come back from Las Vegas preggo. The goal is a summer baby.


----------



## lilrojo

haha erika.. well i was preg with my mc baby in sept and was due in june.. so looks like you will be starting then.. :) i dont care when my baby comes.. just want at least 18 months between these two


----------



## sept10

Rachel - not bad guessing I am from Ireland and all my family still live there but I ended up meeting an englishman when i went to uni in Bristol and we now live in Warrington! I think from your easter photos you have family up this way...next time you come visit we should meet up. 

...seriously you guys make me nervous with all this baby talk!! haha i just can't even get my head around ever being pregnant again or having more then one baby...i mean how do you guys do this with a toddler as well!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

WARRINGTON? SERIOUSLY? I was there last week at the Hobbycraft and Mothercare lol! How have I not realised this before now? xx


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Sarah.. it has its moments of crazy but all in all everyday is great.. :) I have an almost 3 year old and my baby boy.. I love it.. and them so much.. and cant wait to add one more to the mix.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Honestly I keep hearing how having two is no different from having three or more... so once you make the leap and have more than one, it's easy to add on from there. :)
Haha but someone said to me today that having two feels like having ten! 
Idk if I'd go that far, but it's an adjustment. 
But as time goes on... I'm getting more and more broody... though as Logan says, it comes and goes... mine don't usually scream at the same time-- really Samuel doesn't scream much-- but like when they're both needing to be fed or bathed or something, I'm like, how am I ever going to raise three?? But most of the time, all is well and I'm thinking, yeah, I could go for one or two more. :)

I wish we could ALL meet. BnB should sponsor it and either fly the UK ladies over here to the states or fly us over to the UK! :thumbup:


----------



## sept10

Rachel - haha...that mothercare has been like a second home to me since getting pregnant! 

Well i'm sure i'll be ready for number two in a year or two but right now one is enough!!

got appointment today at the hospital I work in for Darraghs hips - there is a family history of 'clicky hips' in my family so getting checked out today. Did have appointment at my local hospital but i wasn't impressed and they said i'd had to wait another 4 weeks for a scan so i contacted the specialist physio where i work and she is fitting me in today - there has to be some perks to working for the nhs i guess!! still nervous though in case he has it - he would have to wear a harness for a few weeks/months....fingers crossed its ok!


----------



## sspencer99

Hello all 38 weeks for me today :) 

Sarha I have snapping hip syndrome it sucks but I should grow out of it so I've been told for the last six yrs altouh caused me no problems thou pregnancy 

For those who I have on fb I have decided to keep
Zara a lill longer as she's being spade today my change her attuide and I will only have the kittens for another two weeks if she don't improve my mum is going to have her that way I can still see her 

Sarah I'm with you on the baby sitch I just don't want to be pregnant again the shit I've had to deal with lol and having one so close to Ava too I think I will start trying again when Ava is at least a yr old :) plus Ava will have her new cousins to enjoy baby time with :) 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, happy 38 weeks Stacey!


----------



## sept10

had the ultrasound and hips got the all clear!!! sooo relieved!! my sister had to go through an operation aged 7 and sooo glad we don't have to worry about that for darragh....well thats one thing we can stop worrying about...i'm sure there are plenty more to get me going!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yay for good news Sarah!! :)


----------



## truthbtold

Glad everything turned out okay Sarah! 

I have three kids but most of the work comes from the younger two. My 10 year old is great, the most I have to do with him is homework assistance and just making sure he doesnt feel ignored or looked over because of the two younger kids. So me and him have been playing the wii together. I think Just dance 3 is going to whip me back into shape lol.

I dont think adding on one more would be too much more of a challenge. Jen I think that statement is pretty true, after the first two it gets easier.


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh Sarah glad to hear all is ok 

Zara back from the vets whomless :( and the vet said she has a slight heart merma so I'm going to get her yearly check ups 
Once Lolas kittens have gone Lola will be being spade to so I will have three happy healthy cats and don't have to worry bout them being bugged by the Toms althou I think rolo enjoys it think he's gay lol 

Man I'm soo tired today and Ava has really been going nuts I hope it's her wriggling down some more 

Jen I'd deffo come to meet you up there hmmmm Florida or somewhere hot lol 
Xxxxx


----------



## lilrojo

Haha we could all meet at ysa's she's in florida.. :) that would be fun.. at least we have here and fb to stay in contact.. :)

Sarah so happy to hear all turned out well..

Stacey happy 38 weeks.. getting closer every day.. :) so excited.. will you be posting on her or fb or what so we all know whats happening.. :)

Ysa almost 20 weeks already.. cant believe how fast time is going..

I do believe that too.. two is work but no harder than three would be.. Erika your son is 3 right and then the new baby.. when are you going to vegas.. sounds so fun.. jealous lol

Im excited to add my last baby to the family.. I want to move on to the next part of life.. raising them and finding me a job.. :)


----------



## sspencer99

Logan I don't have a clue let's just see what happens I will prob tell yOu lot that I'm on labour that won't be goin on fb if I have Internet access il be online when I can to update xx


----------



## truthbtold

Logan Im headed to sin city in August for 5 days I cant wait!!!! Yes Marcel is terrible 3 still waiting for the calm after the terrible two storm lol. I cant leave him around Jeremiah for one second the other day I went to the kitchen for a split second and Marcel tried to feed Jeremiah an apple jack. I caught him just in time.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: Tried to feed him an apple jack!! I totally know what you mean... Thomas is four, so he understands a little bit more, but he still doesn't quite get what a baby can and can't do! Every time I go downstairs to do laundry or out with the dog, I'm taking a risk! 

Happy 38 weeks Stacey!! :rofl: @ your gay cat!! 

I would love to meet in Florida!! Or Las Vegas! :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Florida!! Florida!! :D


----------



## truthbtold

Lol Ysa what part of florida are you in? Whose in Texas Im headed there in September?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm in Central Florida. About an hour and a half outside of Orlando... Disney World!! :D


----------



## lilrojo

Erika... mckenna gave bryce a goldfish.. put it in his mouth.. I went to fix my makeup some and he was crying.. then got quieter so i asked her what she was doing and she said just feeding him.. so i came in and there it was.. he was gumming on it thankfully and didnt choke on it.. mckenna is almost 3 so still have to watch her like a hawk at times.. 

Im in Minnesota.. maybe someday i will get to florida.. 

Ooo have fun Erika.. sounds so fun.. august baby would be may :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I have this dream of taking Thomas (and now Samuel, too) to Disney World. I'm sort of obsessed with making it happen, since I never got to go as a kid and I feel like I was cheated out of it. My grandpa lived in Fl and all my cousins got to go down with their parents and visit him and go to Disney. And I never got to. My dad talked about it one time, like really seriously, and then Idk what happened and we didn't get to. 

So, yeah. I am determined to save up our money one year and go.


----------



## lilrojo

Us too Jen.. I always have wanted to take my kids when they are older.. its not even that much to go.. :) Hope we all make it there, I also want to go to vegas :)

What about the rest of you ladies.. anywhere you want to visit..


----------



## sspencer99

San fran cisco just because of the gooden gate bridge and the film homeward bound lol 
Xxx


----------



## QueenVic

We'll be in Florida in November for my brothers wedding :thumbup:

Vegas is fantastic, a different world... I liked New York aswell :shrug:

Haven't been around much, H keeping me on my toes and been out & about a lot visiting friends & socialising :coffee: so glad things seem to get easier, those first 6-8 weeks were tough :wacko:

BROODY - how is that possible, they're still babies :rofl:
Maybe it's wanting to be pregnant more? I miss the excitment of peeing on sticks :haha:

Ohh raych poor Ruby :cry: I used to always have cats but Steve is more a dog person which I am NOT therefore we have neither, hehe

Ysa looking fab :flower: how u feeling? tired?

Stace, I feel for u, the trapped nerves etc are HORRENDOUS rmb I was in agony & tears all the time at the end, just awful :hugs:
Hope u don't have to wait too much longer

Sarah glad the hips got the all clear - how are u finding things now? I loved the long easter hols it makes such a difference having Steve around as he works long hours usually :dohh: 
He's at work til 2 today so we're going to meet him at the studio he's taking me for a session urgh did a couple last week, one nearly killed me was sore for days, did miss that feeling lol
Then round to friends for the Grand National.. 

Tomorrow we have a photoshoot for H at home, so excited.. hope he plays ball, she stays up to 4hrs to get the shots as want some awake & some asleep, also hope we can get a nice one of the 3 of us :cloud9:

Everyone else seems to be doing well :thumbup:


----------



## sept10

Darragh is a bit poorly....he is full of snot although his nose isn't running i can hear it when he breaths especially when feeding, when he brings up his wind there is some green mucus in his milk and this morning he vomited for the first time ever....i heard him retch luckily he was sat upright on my lap then threw up all his milk and some mucus...i think he probably swallowed a lot of it over night....bless him...he was a bit upset but settled quickly but was totally soaked through his muslin, sleepsuit and vest!! he has done the odd cough but other then that he is ok.....might explain why he is a bit more needy of a night time though needing me to shush him to sleep and keep my hand on his chest or head till he drops off....

Vic - things are a lot easier now especially as he is sleeping more but still no joy with taking expressed milk in a bottle so no going back to hockey for me or leaving him for more then a hour or so at the moment. Started taking him swimming and starting baby massage next week so beginning to feel like what i thought my maternity leave was gonna be like.....doing nice things with him and meeting new people (as well as all the hard stuff) ya know!

We were in florida last june so unlikely will be going back untill darragh is much older...in fact other then heading to ireland to see my family i can't see us going abroad again for a few years....


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I grew up going to Disney every other weekend as a kid. Of course then I only lived about 30-45 minutes outside of Orlando. But Definitely something I want to share with my kids.


----------



## QueenVic

I went to Disney when I was 14 was great but I'd be too scared to go on anything now eekkkkkk 

Oh wow we start baby massage next week too! On Wednesday, so nervous about going on my own tho dreading if he's grumpy that day lol


----------



## Sun_Flower

I went to Disney Florida when I was 9, it was awesome. Vic - Eden and I did a baby massage course, it was lovely when she was in to it, but most weeks we only got through half the session before she'd had enough so we just sat and watched. It's worth going just to learn the strokes - they make a big thing about how babies will enjoy being massaged at a time of day that's different for all of them, so they don't expect the babies to ALL want to be massaged at the time of the class. Eden loves having her feet, legs, tummy, chest and back massaged, but she doesn't like having her arms or face done. Well, when she has her face done she tries to eat my hands, so its more that it's just not effective, lol!


----------



## sept10

Vic - know what you mean bout the grumpyness but then all babies get grumpy sometimes and i'm sure they are well used to it. our class is wednesday as well...snap x


----------



## DrGomps

Hey Ladies, a meet up would be awesome. I grew up in california (for the most part) So disneyland was what I grew up with and knew...Josie will probably go there before disneyworld...but I would love to go to florida and see the sites and hit disneyworld. We should do a US BnB meet up there...:haha: New york is pretty cool too!! Stacey...San Francisco isn't that great, new york is WAY better. San Francisco is pretty dirty and full of hippy washouts and much more dangerous then nyc and is filled with homeless people. My brother loves it though. 

Anywho...Logan, I think its awesome that you want to continue with your education. YOu crazy lady already buying maternity clothes and pregnancy tests. 

Erika...you may be pregnant before any of us!! Whatcha doing in vegas??? Going to be hot...eeks.

Jen, glad to know that 2 is manageable...cuz I am totally broody for more. 

Sarah, glad Darraghs hips are okay!! :thumbup: Sorry to hear he was a bit poorly...Josie had quite a bit of reflux in the beginning and had a few occasions of some vomit and mucus. No fun!! 

Vicki, yay for some activities. 

Rach, sorry to hear about ruby...poor thing. 

Ysa....can't believe your boys are almost half baked...definitely stay hydrated and take it easy...no BH for you!!

Tracey, glad the nuchal went well!!!

Stacey, hun!! So close!! !I am sorry you are so uncomfortable...the end is in sight!! Hopefully Ava is on time or early!! Prepare for the long haul is a good way of looking at it and just be surprised if she comes early. 

AFM...I start work in a couple weeks. :cry: :brat: Trying to get myself ready and enjoy these last moments with Josie...my SIL is coming in a few days to help take care of Josie for the first month then she is leaving and my sister is coming for 2 months. ALso, my cousin just had a baby girl...yay for a little friend for Josie. Other then that...getting over a cold...Josie had her first friends birthday party on Sat.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmmmm... who's going to be the first to get prego again? 
Andrea? Erika? Logan? 
Anyone else super-broody? 
I'm pretty broody most of the time but we're waiting a year at least to start again. Plus today going to church with both boys on my own, it reminded me of how hard it is with a baby and all the stuff and not enough hands... If I only had three hands... :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

We're definitely trying for a second baby next summer when Eden's about 18 months old, want to enjoy her first, plus get her to a point where she can at least take herself to the bathroom by the time the new baby comes along, lol! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww then they'd be 27 months or more apart. I think 2 years is a nice gap.


----------



## lilrojo

haha i say erika will b first... then me or andrea shortly after....

I but things cuz the r good deals my maternity is kohls on clearance with a promo code of 20 percent off...only 1 preg test.. lol and the rest cbfm is just to monitor my cycles...


and my dd just got potty trained... thing work out :) 

whats wrong with 18 months lol:) or more we will c

dtd last night hurt but wasnt too terrible


----------



## DrGomps

we won't be trying until closer to my graduation, which will hopefully be around when Josie is 2 or so...Though..the idea of trying in a year and half still doesn't seem like that much time...IYKWIM??? 

Josie is pretty much sitting on her own...if I leave her sitting for 10 minutes, when I come back she is still sitting!!! I think its time to pack away her baby gym...not sure if its worth saving for the next baby (It was a hand me down from a friend). She also is rolling a lot..and is so wiggly and mobile....it goes by too fast

I return to work in 2 weeks....I am past denial...grief, now on to acceptance. enjoying as much time with my baby girl as I can!!


----------



## truthbtold

Hi Ladies,

Andrea I promise it gets better after the first week! Who will be keeping Josie while you work? 

Week one was horrible I thought about Jeremiah all day. It really doesnt matter how many kids you have its always hard to leave your baby. Week two is better I can get more work done but I still miss him. lol I feel bad that I dont miss my terrible 3 year old. 

We are ttc starting in Sept so I may very well be first lol.


----------



## Traskey

Wow just did a massive catch up. 

I'm up for a meet in London or Florida or both :wohoo: Although Florida will take some considerable saving :haha: 

Ysa, hope the urine test went ok and that you are getting lots of rest. 

Stacey, hang in there girly, not long to go now. I hope she comes sooner rather than later for you. 

Andrea, i'm sorry going back to work is so upsetting, i'm sure i'll be there too when my time comes. 

Logan, love the new pic of Bryce on FB. 

Sarah, I don't know why I thought Ireland too :D

Rachel, nope Suffolk is not far from me at all :) Wohoo for getting to 1000 pages :D

Jen, glad that things are going well with Samuel :D

Vic, lovely to see you

AFM, just got back from a lovely weekend in the Isle of Wight. No 3G though! Makes and iPhone useless :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Erika def think ur first then, were not trying till the end of nov-dec... and trying trying when he is 1 :)

mostly ntnp nov-feb and ttc after his first bday i think..


----------



## truthbtold

Well let me clarify we will be ntnp until it happens lol but on my fertile days I will be a little more cautious about things that sway boy since Im really hoping for a girl. It scares me to think that this will be our last child and my last chance at having a little girl.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I dunno about anyone else but I find it really hard to 'NTNP' lol - I think I subconsciously know when I'm ovulating anyway (plus I tend to get OV pain/ a lot of CM around the time I ovulate) so I guess it's more TTC than NTNP xx


----------



## lilrojo

fxed that u get ur girl erika, they r lovely :) liitle drama queen i have... This will b our last as well.. erika do u do anything like opks or that...


Haha agreed rach :) i cant ntnp either just sounds less crazy lol... as no bc just condoms thats ntnp enough lol...


----------



## Sun_Flower

lol all sex I ever have is NTNP then cos we only never use condoms xx

^^^ LOL I mean we only EVER use condoms *falls over laughing*


----------



## truthbtold

I temp and use opks


----------



## truthbtold

We never use condoms but the pull out method has worked really well so when I say ntnp that means we stop using the pull out method sorry if that was tmi lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

hahahahaha oh the discussion in here!! 
it's so true, though... knowing what we all know, it's hard to ntnp! I know when I'm fertile and when I'm not!! But yeah, we will probably pull out if I think I'm ovulating... but with the POP, who knows... :shrug: 

In related news, I'm pretty sure AF will be here in five days or so, since I was cramping for a couple days and yesterday I was emotional and today I've had a migraine. Yup. The :witch: is on her way.


----------



## sept10

haha...am i the only one who is most definitely preventing pregnancy by being on the pill??

still don't think i'm over the whole birth and lack of sleep business....


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all just stoping by to say hi an still fat and preggo lol 

My sis had her scan yesterday she's 8 weeks today I'm soo excited for her 

Ohh Andrea is San fran really that bad I just want to see the bridge I'm scared of heights so won't go on it but would love to see Ot at least 

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## DrGomps

Erika, glad to know that it gets easier...we are going to try and time our :sex: Next time we are ttc too for a boy...though I wouldn't mind another little girl. I Love my little princess. 

Sarah, I am on birth control too and some is Jen. MY DH tends to err on the side of caution. but we definitely want another, just not right now. :thumbup:

Stacey, glad your sisters scan went well. Not much longer, happy 39 weeks!!! 

Sarah, I am LOVING the pictures of Darragh on FB...he has so much hair and is SO precious!! I think Josie is smitten. :haha:


I dunno if I told you ladies, but my cousin had a little baby girl last saturday...Abigail Joy. Yay for a little girl cousin for Josie to play with. Her and I were really close growing up and she is a lovely person, so I am so excited to have a family member going through motherhood around the same time as me. 

my SIL comes Sat, so today and tomorrow are my last two days of just the two of us. :cry:


----------



## sept10

Thanks Andrea - he is a gorgeous boy isn't he...i think the hair helps, everywhere we go people stop me to comment on his hair!! I'll be devastated if it ever starts to fall out!!!

Can't believe the photos of josie though...already sitting up on her own - what a star x


----------



## lilrojo

Lol @ rachel.. i guess you do.. since they are not 100 percent effective.. 

@ Erika so your pretty much ttc if you use opks and temp.. lol ;)


----------



## truthbtold

lol Im not using them now but I will in September.


----------



## lilrojo

oh haha.. so are u ntnp now then with the withdrawl method.. and then opks and such and no withdrawl come sept.. ?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- I was ALL ABOUT the pill when Thomas was Darragh's age!! The whole birth and sleep deprivation thing was huge for me then. I think with the second, it's sort of old hat. I mean, don't get me wrong, it's still hard. But you know the bad memories fade after time. :)

For the record, I'm not on bc YET... today there is only brown when I wipe... and nothing else... I guess I'm not entirely sure it is the :witch:... but at this point, I don't know why else there would be blood. ??? 

Happy 39 weeks, Stacey! Hope it's not too much longer for you! 

Andrea, does your cousin live nearby? So nice to have cousins close in age. I grew up pretty close to my cousins even though they were 4, 7, and 8 years older than me. The only cousin who was close to my age was a boy. :shrug:

I'm not a fan of DH "erring on the side of caution." :haha: But I suppose we will do that if I have any doubts... and maybe for awhile after Samuel turns a year if we feel we're not ready for another. But we are NOT staying on the pill for more than a year.


----------



## sept10

How do you guys feel about baby crying to sleep....i don't mean at night or leaving him screaming but sometimes when darragh is cranky during the day and i know he is tired i put him down in his cot, i sit on the bed next to him and shhhhush him...he sometimes grumbles and goes to sleep but sometimes he proberly screams...but its intermittent and he generally falls asleep....do you think this is ok.....i'm tempted to pick him up everytime he lets out a wail but i know he is tired and needs sleep.........i used to put him in his pram during the day and rock him to sleep so this is new as i'm trying to get him used to his cot during the day.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Eh, I wouldn't let him scream... the only way I would is either if you've just had enough and you need a break for a minute, or if he is screaming whether you hold him or not... sometimes Thomas would scream whether I held him or not and I figured, why exhaust myself? 

I feel like there is a difference between whimpering and screaming... and whimpering himself to sleep is acceptable. Screaming I would say pick him up and soothe him until he is just a little bit awake and then put him back down. 
Just my opinion. :)


----------



## QueenVic

Sarah sometimes u just have to! If H is properly screaming I won't as he's obviously upset about something but if it's one of those days where nothing settles him I will let him go for a little bit if I need to do something or other or to see if he calms himself - otherwise u would go mad !! :wacko:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I agree - I let Eden cry for a little while if I know she's just complaining (as in, has a clean nappy, isn't hungry but is just tired) but if she gets herself really worked up then I'll pick her up and cuddle her till she's calmed down then put her down :) xx


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah, Sarah, its the hair definitely!!

Jen, I wish my cousin was nearby, we have zero family nearby. My cousin lives in Chicago. 

Sarah, I wouldn't let him scream...there is usually something wrong when that happens and they are too young at this age to try and manipulate us...if they are crying they usually need something...whimpering though, I often leave Josie whimpering in her swing...and she will fall asleep.I know she is tired and satisfied on everything else, just fighting it. You have to go with your instincts though. HAhaha...its so funny, cuz I am on the Facebook group which has some really judgmental moms and there was a whole controlled crying/crying it out debate that turned really ugly. Moms can get so nasty to each other...just go with your gut....thats all you can do as a mom.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ugh. Stupid witch. Definitely a heavy day. Can't even go to the gym today. And it's raining. Somehow that always makes me feel worse. :(


----------



## DrGomps

Boo Jen...not looking forward to her return....


----------



## sspencer99

Sarah I'd let hom cry if like rach said there is no reason just tiredness I plan to do it with Ava it just somthing that's picked up on in our family 
But it's ur choice to make xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What a day. Both boys super fussy and demanding today. At least most days aren't like this. I don't know how my MIL raised four boys. At least bedtime is in sight. 
And I plan to count the calories I've burned walking around the house carrying Samuel all day long.


----------



## sept10

Rach - yeah thats pretty much what i do ...if he gets worked up i always pick him up but sometimes he justs lets out a scream/shout then stops...eyes still shut....grumblies...a few more screams/shouts then he is asleep...to be honest he seems asif he is half a sleep the whole time...its just horrible to see him fight it especially when sometimes he just goes off to sleep no problem....think its all about timing but he can turn from smiling and happy to instant cranky/rubbing eyes and sleepy in seconds!!! At night thank god he always has bath, then story then feed...then goes down either asleep or very very sleepy and seems to go down quite well, if he wakes up he seems to go off himself....haha touch wood!!! just day time naps still a bit of a struggle....


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone, not a lot happening here at the moment. 

Stacey, hope Ava is here soon, not long to wait now. 

Jen, sorry that the :witch: is here :(

Andrea, enjoy your last few days with Josie. 

Logan, Rachel, Sarah, I love seeing all your pics of the babies on Fb. They change so quickly at this age. 

:hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my gosh, the :witch: is horrible. I almost didn't go to church. It's sooo heavy. Hopefully it doesn't last too long. 

And Samuel is 2 months old today. And super demanding yesterday and today. 
Ugh. 

And he has his dr's appt tomorrow... hoping no shots, 'cause I can't take much more grumpiness! 

And my kitchen smells funny. :sick:


----------



## sept10

Boooo to the witch Jen!!!! omg i can't even imagine having a period again.....obviously had none for 9months of pregnancy and now on the mini pill and bfing so no periods for me!!! hooray!!! will be devastated when theey start back....espeically cause that will probably when we are starting to ttc again...omg i said the words ttc....haha....seriously though thats gonna be a while off...need to finish my masters first. 

dh has been off this weekend and i swear darragh has just not been himself, i think us two have our own little routine and ways during the week then on dh days off it just throws things a little and darragh was more cranky and more difficult to get to nap then ever!!!!!!! looking forward to the weekend as we are going to Ireland to stay with my mum and dad for a week but slightly dreading what that upheaval will do to darraghs mood.....he is a sensitive soul me thinks x


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm used to the witch being back now :S think I'm on cycle number 3 since Eden was born? This has been the worst one so far. Weirdly enough, I've somehow gained a day, my cycles used to be 26 days long and now they're 27, lol! I know my periods would probably be less to handle if I was on the pill, but I dunno, I know it's stupid but I've heard so many stories of people struggling to get pregnant after coming off the pill long term... so I'd rather just use condoms as Ell doesn't mind, and if we DO have an accident it's not like it's the end of the world! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Rachel, I feel the same way... I just can't get myself to take those pills!! :nope: 
I don't know if I will start them next cycle or if DH and I will just be careful over the next ten months... I'm starting to get reallllly broody for number three! I think I've lost my mind...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, how are things going?


----------



## Sun_Flower

ooh that's as point, not heard from her in a while!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

AND she's not posted on her facebook since FRIDAY!?!?!?!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

What??? STACEY!!!!! Where ARE you??!!


----------



## DrGomps

I bet she's cradling Ava...anyone got her number???


----------



## DrGomps

Sarah, you are TTC as well soon???

Rachel, I was on BCPs for about 9 years or so and it took me about 6 months to get pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## sept10

Nah Andrea - not too soon, need to finish my masters degree first, i can be pregnant while doing it though so will probably start ttc with a few months left of that to go.....so that will be like sept 2013 maybe at the earliest and my sister is getting married march 2014 so need to be carefull not to end up being due or too near due date for that!!


----------



## sept10

oh i was on bcp for 8 years...took 8 months to get preggers in all but had more to do with our timing i think then anything else...only got timing right 3 times as far as my charting went anyway.


----------



## sept10

i do have a friend who was on bcp and went on holidays, meet someone and used a condom cause didn't know him that well and well....few months later when she is puking her guts up every morning someone suggested she take a pregnancy test and hey presto PREGNANT....so i guess there is no 100% protection!!! haha also work with a woman who is pregnant for the second time with a coil in situ!!!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Hi all I wish I was but in not 
I'm still fat and preggo and feeling like pooo
I've been saying for the past week Ohh today is the day 
You know the cramping bad back contractions then nothing 
I'm just fed up and tired it's taking me a long time to do things now and sleeping is a nightmare 
This morning I woke up with bad back and very loose bowels sorry tmi 
I hope it's tonite 24th is such a nice number lol 

How is everyone else doing 
Tracey and yAsa how's the twinnies doing??? 

Jen it's soo weird to hear the word witch again loool hope she's gone now for you 

Rite I'm off to do some house work then chill with my new obsession of criminal minds 
And dream that one day I will run away with Morgan lol 

Xxxxxx


----------



## sept10

so excited...darragh rolled from his front to his back today....haha just the once think he surprised himself as much as me xxx

Sorry your not feeling well stacey...it will happen don't worry and all these aches are probably your body etting ready, i remember the mw saying to me it can take a first time mum a few days to start dilating...


----------



## Traskey

Well done Darragh! Have a lovely time in Ireland Sarah, would love to go there. 

Stacey, i'm so sorry you are feeling pants. Hopefully that means that she will be here sooner rather than later. Hang in there girly :hugs: 

AFM, at home today with really bad SPD/pelvic pain. I cancelled my classes and am resting in bed. Wish my physio referral would hurry up!


----------



## lilrojo

not too much longer stacey though we know how u feel... cant wait to hear shes arrived :)

SIL had her csection yesterday girl named gabriella rose 7lbs 6oz... she seemed sooo tiny compared to bryce lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

awww such a pretty name... 
it's amazing how fast they grow, isn't it??


----------



## Traskey

Logan, congratulations to your SIL :wohoo:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So slow in here anymore... :(


----------



## sept10

omg its been a week and a half so far....monday evening our best friend came round to tell us he has met someone, oh and he is gay!!! Was a bit of a surprise but really happy for him as he has been single for ever and obviously that was why. Then today my other best friend came over and said her and her boyfriend who were never having children are now TTC!!!!!!!!!! soooooo excited for her!!!!!!!!!

baby massage today, swimming tomorrow then got to pack as heading home to ireland for a week on the weekend!!!!

Logan - congrats to your SIL!! lovely name!!

stacey?? anything to report???


----------



## Sun_Flower

I had this crazy idea the other day that like, we should mark our babies growing up some how. So like, we all take a picture of our babies on the same day. So say it's the 1st of May, we all take photos of what our babies look like on that day, and Ysa and Tracey take pictures of their bumps. And by the magic of photoshop or something we put them all in one image. Then a couple of months down the line, we do the same thing, and so on and so forth. So we have a record of how our babies are growing together, you know? agh, it's nearly midnight, I'm probably not making any sense at all *wanders off to a corner*...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I think it's a great idea Raych!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree, I think it's a great idea!! 
Should we all take pics on the 1st of May? 

If we all stay friends through the years... slowly the age difference will become less apparent. Between Josie and Fred and Ginger, it's only 11 months, right? 
Am I wrong, or will ALL OUR BABIES be the same age each year between Fred and Ginger's birthday and Josie's?


----------



## sept10

Think its a fab idea!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Morning all 
Nothing to report here still pregnant had some sharp contractions got soo excited I nearly cried then sweet fa went to bed thinking I will have to get some rest and nothing :( 
I'm happy to go over but no longer a week I think that will kill me 

Rach that's a great idea I love it hopefully my lill Ava cake will be here too 

I went shopping yesterday and I was out for hrs and carrying tonns of bags so today is going to be a sit and bum and hope day lol have a bounce on me ball possible a game of just dance lol 

Have a good day all and pray Ava makes a supprise apperance xxxx


----------



## DrGomps

Happy due date Stacey!! Are they going to offer you a sweep or anything??

Tracey, hope you feel better soon!! 

Rachel, Thats a great idea...what kind of milestones do you think we should do?? Like birthrates of each baby?? I used to use picnic to make photo collages, but it went under...there is probably something good out there for free to make a collage...Hell, it would be neat, having one of all our babies once their here. 

Sarah, you sound busy. :thumbup: Crazy how your friend got pregnant on BCP and CONDOms and another with the coil...makes me a bit nervous just being on the mini pill...I actually think I may be ovulating or getting my cycles back (I have been rubbish at taking the pills). I have had some cramping and yesterday had a crazy libido....

Logan, congrats to your SIL...what a beautiful name!!

I am busy preparing for steve's 30th birthday party Sunday and getting ready for my return to work monday. :cry: Also, working out like mad...lost 3 lbs this week already!! :shock: This insanity workout series really WORKS!!


----------



## Traskey

Happy due date Stacey :dance: Let's hope Ava is here soon. I know you are going crazy :wacko: 

I think that's a fab idea about the pic. I think once they are all born they'll be just under a year between them :D Now if only there weren't a blooming great ocean in the way between us all!


----------



## lilrojo

thanks ladies.. :) she was a cute little thng... if only they stayed little 4 longer lol

im loving my little man so much..he coos all the time now so content.. :) as much as im broody 4 another i dont want another yet... Sil is getting released today.. hope shes doing well.. 

happy due date stacey, u look lovely on fb..


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah, so if we all take pictures on May 1st to start off with, maybe one in August, and then birth dates from then on? Some of them will be a little close together but it'll still be cute, plus it could be something to keep for each baby, like a 'Happy Birthday, this is what all your friends looked like on this day'


----------



## QueenVic

Good Idea girls ! So 1st May then? Someone remind me !! lol..

*STACEY HAPPY DUE DATE WOW THAT WENT QUICK !!! WILL BE THINKING OF U & HOPE ALL GOES SMOOTH & U HAVE A LOVELY BIRTH 
*

Steve took me for another PT session this morn in his break so he could have H and shout at me at the same time, god... it nearly killed me, may be sore tomorrow! :wacko:

BUT my Mum arrives Saturday for a week so we are actually going out for a love meal & drinks eeeeeekkkkk I'm scared to leave H I will be txting & ringing I'm sure! Haven't been out in town for over a year !! Will be strange.. sure we won't stay out long & I still feel fat..

My dress came down the other day and it didn't quite fit so I am trying to be really good otherwise I haven't a clue what to wear as I don't get into my skinny clothes again yet! 

In other news H has slept for 8 or 9hrs every night since the weekend! and his 2nd lot of jabs on Tues weren't as bad as the first thank the lord!

Ysa & Trace hope u are both well & taking it easy :flower:

Oh wow Andrea, hope going back to work isn't too bad, will it be full time?? 3lbs thats brill! How far off pre-preggo? My scales aren't shifting, pooooo but shape is changing so it will catch up eventually! Though it's taking a lot longer than I thought, blah..

xx


----------



## Traskey

Well done Harry for sleeping for so long :D That's great that he is now sleeping through the night. 

That's lovely that you'll be able to go out as couple whilst your mum is down. I bet you look fab, that PT session sounds tough!


----------



## sept10

Vick - am soo jealous!! 8 0r 9 hours is amazing!! Darragh does 5-6 max!! and thats not every night. Still no success getting Darrah to take a bottle of EBM so no going out for us yet, but we are heading to ireland next on the weekend for a week so hoping if i express my mum can convince darragh to take a bottle!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenVic

Sarah H always usually does 5-6 hour stints then all of a sudden this week it's jumped to 8 or 9 every night! Could well just be a fluke so not holding my breath!
Last night he slept 8.15pm-4.45am then 5.00-7.30am ! 

Watch him be a little pickle when Mums here now! :dohh:

Aww no still no luck with the bottles... did you try the breastflow ones? I really think they are the best for combi feeding H took to them straight away but he won't take dummies so it must be the teat and have u tried formula instead of expressing?

I'm excited for tmrw but wonder how long I will last before wanting to come home or falling asleep lol - going to give H bedtime bottle then put him down at 8ish (fingers crossed) and book meal for 8.30pm then will have to give him a bottle at next feed probably 4 or 5am to be on the safe side if I've been drinking.. I've only really had a large wine here & there so far but want the alcohol out my system before I feed him again if I'm having more than that!
Looking forward to some champers & a mojito !! :happydance:

Urgh need to try my dress on again see if it fits :wacko:


----------



## sspencer99

Hi guys anyone online?? 
Just a quick question did Anyones labour kick off as a stitch pain in the belly xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:nope: I'm no help... never gone into labor naturally... 
I hope she comes soon!!! You have to be beyond anxious!!


----------



## QueenVic

Ahh stace I can't help either as was induced so my contractions came quick & painful :wacko:

Keep us updated !!! :hugs:


----------



## sspencer99

Nothing much happened last nite woke up with a few sharp contractions but this morning I've been up nothing 

I've got midwife today and I know I said I would not ask I would now like a sweep just to get things going if possible it says in my notes I should be offered one but I will ask if they don't 
I just want my baby girl she's more than ready to come out xx


----------



## Traskey

Hope you get your sweep today Stacey. Come on Ava, your mummy needs to meet you x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Come on Ava!!


----------



## Traskey

I just saw on FB that baby Ava is here!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No pain relief at all :wacko: Well done you.

:cloud9::happydance::kiss::baby::thumbup::pink::friends::headspin:


----------



## DrGomps

Its so odd but I had a vivid dream about you Stacey last night giving birth...how weird that she came today!! Congrats hun!! :pink: :dance: Can't wait to see pics!!

Vicki, glad to see you on here! well done on the PT...and the dress getting loose!! And yay Harrison for sttn!! I am past my pre preggo weight, but I was overweight to start with...trying to get fit as can be!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Wahoo congratulations Stacey, can't wait to see pictures of baby Ava - about time another girl arrived for the STC, we're getting outnumbered! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Congratulations, Stacey!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Stacey so happy for you cant wait for pics.. :) lots of love hun.. your life has forever changed.. :)

Two more ladies left and we will all have our babies.. so excited..


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Okay, so there are no pics up yet, right? 
I saw where she said "pics to follow" but then I haven't seen any yet and that stupid new fb wall thing is so hard to follow... just want to make sure I didn't miss anything... 

I'm so excited!! 

Oh my gosh, but I'm soooo freakin broody!! One of my fb friends is 37 weeks and another posted a pic from her sil's gender reveal party and another announced she is expecting... and I just hate them all!! :rofl: 
What the heck is wrong with me? :dohh:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

And I just saw where that posted at 2 minutes after midnight... I haven't been up this late (I mean without having gone to bed) in a long time... and I will regret it if I don't sleep right now!! And i can't 'cause I have stuff to do... at least take my medicine, put on my pj's, and make a few bottles... 
hopefully before he wakes up... :dohh:


----------



## QueenVic

I knew I should have come on yesterday !!
Congratulations stace !!!! Yeeeeeah !!
Can't wait for the birth story & pics !!
Hope you're ok petal well done xx


----------



## lilrojo

Jen I am broody too.. but getting better.. i miss being pregnant but dont want to be for a while.. im enjoying not being pregnant till the end of the year which really isnt that far away.. and if you think about it feb isnt either.. it will fade eventually.. 

Hugs stacey hope your doing well.. and ava is beautiful.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Stacey! Loving the pics on FB, she's gorgeous xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, beautiful pics!!! Did Stacey post how big she was? 

Logan, I know you're right. I do enjoy not being pregnant... Running again, and being able to put on my shoes and shave my legs without trouble, picking up heavy things without worrying, eating like crap if I want to. :)
And it's true... February isn't that far away. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i think she said 7lb 14oz


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, very nice. :thumbup: 
We were due for some girly-baby-ness in here. :)

What does everyone think Fred and Ginger are going to be? Tracey, how's the poll coming? I haven't decided yet so haven't voted... Right now I kind of think one of each but I think that's just because of the names Fred and Ginger. :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I have a feeling Tracey's having one of each, or two girls.. IDK why though :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm agree with Ysa, boy and girl or two girls :) xx


----------



## sept10

Congrats Stacey - beautiful pictures, reminds me of Darragh with all that lovely hair!!!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all 
Thanx for all your lovely words it's still not sunk in yet lol 
Soz for not coming on sooner as I have been on fb 

There's not much to my birth story lol 
I went in to see midwife she said it was to early for a sweep and that it would not work if she did one 
At about 10:30pm sat my contractions started I had about two in half hr and then at about 11pm they came on fast every five to six mins by 3am they where every two to three mins then followed by my show 
Arrived at hospital at 4am I was 4/5 cm dilated and after n 2hrs I was 8cm and had to have my waters broken and I got in the pool but got out again as I ddnt like it I actually had her on a birthing stool and had a mirror placed In front of me so I saw her enter the world soo precious. 
I was pushing for around n hr so not long at all 
And of course I had no pain releif not even gas n air I'm soo proud of myself 
My mum sister and mo where with me the whole way through 
She came out like super man so ripped me all inside so Ive had to have stiches but all good 
She had a poo on her way out too think she had inhaled a bit as her resperitry rate was more than double than it should have been we had to stay in for obs but only 12 hrs so we still came out same day 

Soz for the babble lol 
I'm just soo in live this feeling is just amazing I'm just floating 

Xxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww congratulations Stacey - Eden came out like Superman too, I think that's why I tore like I did, lol. Pictures are absolutely beautiful :) xx


----------



## lilrojo

Great birth story stacey.. so happy for you..


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Stace, so so happy for you!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Stacey, what a great story!! Congratulations!! 
What a brave lady, no gas or anything!! 
She is beautiful. :)


----------



## Traskey

Wow Stacey, that sounds not too bad at all! Well done on no pain relief. Can't see me doing that well. She really is beautiful and lots of gorgeous hair. Love the pics on FB!

Jen, are you still feeling mega broody or is it wearing off? I can list all my symptoms if it would put you off? :rofl: Heartburn, sleep deprivation, SPD :haha: 

We have our gender scan next Saturday so just over a week to go. We have no idea what they are but i'm hoping for my DH that one of them is a girl as he has a son already. I don't mind tbh. We can't think of any names at all for a boy so it's likely to be two boys :rofl:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My gut says two boys, so I'm going to say two girls. Because I thought Ysa was having girls and look how that turned out! :haha: 

I'm totally still broody. Keep listing symptoms... :haha: 

My phone battery died for like the fourth time in a week. Insane. I barely use it most days. So, yeah. Time for new phones. 

Went and bought Samuel some new clothes since he's basically outgrown most of his 0-3 mos... at this rate, he'll be caught up to Thomas by his 1st birthday!! :haha: Seriously, though, he's just so stocky compared to his brother. It's adorable. :)

Church tonight... and swingset is done. Yay! Bring on summer! :)


----------



## QueenVic

Aww I wanna see pics !! I never got round to adding anyone to facebook :cry:

Well done Stace sounds like u did BRILLIANTLY :hugs:

We just got the pics back from H's babyshoot, so pleased with them but I look huge in the family ones, blah..

Been busy busy as Mums over this week so trying to cram as much in as poss!

Trace can't wait to find out what you're having !!! I think maybe one of each or 2 boys?


----------



## Traskey

Did any of you have spotting during the second tri?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Can't say that I did hon, had some at 5 weeks and 7 weeks but not further on. You ok? xx


----------



## Traskey

Yeah, just spotting and as I have not had any so far this pregnancy just a little bit worried. Trying not to though but all the info I can find about it is in first tri :shrug:


----------



## sspencer99

Aww Tracey I can't wait to see what your having you must be excited 
If it's only a lill bit of blood try not to worry or give ur dr a call 

Vic when I get a chance to get on my laPtop il post a pic for you 

And would love to see ur lill ones photo shoot xxx


----------



## DrGomps

yay Stacey...glad to see you on here! Sounds like your labor was really fast!! I am SO impressed that you managed without pain relief...you brave, brave woman!! LOL @ coming in as superman...my friend had a really hard time though with her son and had a 4th degree tear. Rachel, I didn't realize eden also came as "multiple presentation (what they call it here)".

Tracey, I think your having one of each...I didn't have second trimester bleeding either, do you know the location of the placenta?? Placenta Previa can sometimes cause some bleeding, or it could just be your cervix is irritated, I would go get seen though.


----------



## Traskey

One baby has an anterior placenta and the other is posterior :shrug: It's all stopped now so i'm one very relieved preggo. 

Thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## Traskey

Wow, thought i'd lost my subscription to here but I was the last to post. 

Quiet in here!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Um... not much to say, really... Samuel has been pretty clingy lately. He's awake a lot more than he used to be and he isn't content to just sit in his bouncer and watch the world go by. He wants to be entertained. And not like, here, look at this toybar entertained. He wants ME to be his personal entertainment. 
But I'm busy being his personal chef, his personal launderer, his activities organizer, etc. 
And as I might have alluded to, Thomas has been not so well behaved lately. 
So yeah. Time sucking. Blah.


----------



## sept10

Jen - ditto. also having a bit of a rough time. Darragh has now decided that every nap time he needs to be held and shushed to sleep and if you even dare try to put him down while he is asleep god help you he screams the place down!! Also at night time still getting up 2-3 times for feeds, which is fine, but now disturbing in between feeds, needing shushing, hand holding sometimes even picking up to get back to sleep. last night nothing worked and in the end had to leave him shouting and grumbling in hos cot for 5 mins before he eventually stopped, sucked his fist and 2 mins later was asleep. Its tends to be worse as it gets closer to morning, he doesn't wake up just is really unsettled in the cot, thrashing his arms about and pulling his legs up. The lack of sleep is really getting me down!!!!!!!!!

hope LO starts to entertain himself more...thank goodness Darragh is able to at the moment otherwise i wouldn't get 1 second to myself!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Samuel slept through last night. 
:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 
From 11:45 to 5:45. Awesomesauce. :thumbup: 
But today is another clingy day. All I want is a shower!!! :brat:


----------



## lilrojo

So put him in his bed and take a shower.. you can shower while he cries.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, I really can't because his bassinet is in our bedroom and DH was sleeping. I did put him in his bouncer and take him in the bathroom with me (which is actually right next to our room). But he stopped crying when the water was running. :thumbup: 
I feel like a new person when I manage a shower. 
Then Samuel had a bath. 
And tonight Thomas gets one. We will be a clean family for once! :haha: 
Thomas has to go to the dentist tomorrow. He was sick two weeks ago and I had to reschedule. I hate taking him to the dentist. I hate the dentist and I feel like he can sense that and it makes him more nervous about it. :(


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all so quiet in here now (I don't like it) 

YAsa Tracey how are you both doing?? Tracey have you had ur gender scan yet Hun 

How are all my yummy mummies doing 

We've not been upto much I've forgotten what it's like to sleep and have no idea what I'm running on lol but Ava is such a good girl
Got her registered yesterday yay :) 
I fell in to the co sleeping trap for a bit but were almost out of it and she's sleeping for longer in her basket 

Xxxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, thank goodness for facebook or I'd have no idea what's going on with all of you!! Except Vicki... I've got everyone else now on FB, right? 

Awww, Stacey, the first couple weeks are crazy. But by your 6 week check you'll forget it all and want to do it again. Especially you, brave no-meds lady!! :)

Oh, so weird thing-- the other day while sitting holding Samuel, I felt my nipples tingling like they used to when my milk was coming in a little bit... and this morning after my shower I looked and they had a little white crust on them like they used to!! He's 11 weeks old now! Isn't that crazy? My boobs are tiny again, though. :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Jen. Ooo that's interesting. I wonder how long it takes for your :holly: to get the message. I find I can function so much better when i've had a shower.

Sarah, sorry that Darragh is being clingy as well. It's so hard when you don't get enough sleep. 

Stacey, glad you are having an amazing time being a new mum, even though youre running on empty with no sleep too. Yay for getting Ava registered :dance:

I think I have most of you on Fb, I know I have you Jen. Don't think I have Sarah and Vikki. 

AFM gender scan on Saturday for us. I'm on rest at the moment from the doctor for two weeks due to bleeding. So far three days of spotting again, added on to that I had last week. lovely :( Wish it would sod off and stop worrying me.


----------



## sspencer99

Bloody bleeding like you don't worry enough as it is 
Without that as well 

Tracey I thought it was last sat I'm so excited for you Hun 

Xx


----------



## lilrojo

hi all will b back as typing one handed isnot fun.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

haha logan, no, it's not. I get so frustrated getting on bnb when I only have one hand 'cause there's so much I want to say and I just can't say it!!


----------



## sept10

ohmygod had a family day out today...drove up to the lake district only the weather was awful...so we put the walk on the back burner and just headed to a nice pub by lake windermere for lunch only we then got a nail in our tyre which started deflating fast so had to abandon lunch and head straight to a garage...only a little town so they had to order in the tyre we needed....2 hour wait for that....ran in the rain to the nearest cafe...on the plus side Darragh was an angel!! Fed him in the car before all the drama and then in the cafe which was lovely and friendly and didn't mind us being there for ages!!! so family trip disaster but we did laugh about it really!!!

Darragh still being a bit awkward at night time but we have a strategy now and he has started to settle himself in the cot - just has a grumble about it for a while...fx'd tonights ok as i think after today we need a good sleep....btw i'm 30 tomorrow!! haven't really thought about it much with having a baby and everyhting...might hit me tomorrow!! mind you i feel at least 35 at the moment with the lack of sleep so 30 is no big deal!!!!

Stacey - sleep...whats that!! haha!! it does get better and yeah its weird but you just manage....make sure you keep eating and drinking plenty...thats where i went wrong at it took its toll but once i got told off by a mw and started having a bottle of water with me permanently and snacking more things got a lot better!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi everyone, sorry I've been absent for a while my laptop lead is busted and it broke while I was away up North so I've not really been able to get on - using the home PC at the minute but it's crap AND in the bedroom so not exactly easy to get on to at the best of times. Hope everyone is well. Eden had a cough all last week and was quite bad with it but hopefully we're over the worst.

It's my birthday tomorrow WAHOO :D and Tracey's Gender scan which is obviously way more exciting. Definitely going to try and get on here so I can see the results!

love to all you ladies and all you gorgeous babies :) xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wait, it's Sarah's birthday tomorrow AND Rachel's? 
Did we talk about this last year and I missed it? 
Anyway, happy birthday to both of you!! 

I don't know why I was thinking Tracey's gender scan wasn't until May 25. :dohh: I blame baby brain. Yeah. That's it. 

Sarah, what an adventure! Great that Darragh was so good through it all. :thumbup: 

I keep a bottle of water with us in the diaper bag all the time. Good for me and for Thomas.


----------



## sspencer99

Ohh Sarah glad you managed to have a laugh about it in the end and baby being good makes a bad situation a lill bit better 

I drink plenty orb do need to snack more thou 

Happy birthday sarah and rachel hope u get spoilt rotten 

Good luck for today Tracey can't wait to find out what your having :) xxxx


----------



## sspencer99

Soo need to change my tickers but been too busy to even get onto my laptop x


----------



## sept10

stacey - haha think it took me ages to change those tickers too - least of your worries now!! Love your pics on fb she is gorgeous!! 

was my birthday yesterday, rachels today i think Happy Birthday Rachel!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy Birthday for yesterday Sarah, and thanks for the birthday wishes for today ladies :) - I want to hear news from tracey!!! xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee just seen on her journal - I'll wait for her to announce in here but eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I was right, lol! xxx


----------



## sspencer99

yaaaay i saw :)
congrats tracey xxx


----------



## Traskey

Sorry for being slow. 

Sarah, happy 30th birthday for yesterday :cake: I hope you had a lovely day :dance: Did you manage to get some sleep or was it a poor night?

Rachel, happy birthday for today :cake: What have you been up to today? 

Stacey, no wonder you are a busy bee with a newborn. I'm amazed any of you find time to pop on here! We love seeing you all though :dance:

AFM, gender scan was today. Much nicer than the NHS ones and clearer. So it's two girls for us :wohoo: We were surprised but I always guess wrong so I shouldn't be surprised :haha: Team pink :D


----------



## AmaryllisRed

AmaryllisRed said:


> My gut says two boys, so I'm going to say two girls. Because I thought Ysa was having girls and look how that turned out! :haha:

Hey, I was right!! 
And how nice for your DH to have daughters. :cloud9:


----------



## Traskey

:rofl: Well done Jen. I should have used the same logic too! I guess I thought boys as almost everyone I stalk on here has boys but as i'm always wrong I should have just gone for girls!


----------



## sept10

wow where is everyone??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm so busy. :( mainly trying to focus on work and get ahead some but so sleepy. Been trying to slowly catch up on journals this week, I'm so behind. Vday was Tuesday for me. :)

Tracey, saw your news in your journal but congrats again!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, Ysa, 24 weeks already!! That's like... 60% if I can do math. How are you feeling? Still thinking you'll work until they're born? I couldn't work with ONE, let alone TWO!! 

Nothing new here. My tailbone is still killing me. Ugh. 

How is everyone?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yeah, I do plan on working up until I go into labor. May go part time, but I've got too much work to leave behind and no one to pick up the slack for me :(

What's wrong with your tailbone?


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm still here, lol! Busy sorting some stuff out - hopefully moving soon if we get approved for the house we want. Ell FINALLY has a job interview next week after being jobless for nearly a year and only working part time since he graduated uni in 09. Got EVERYTHING crossed! Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all been gone 4 a bit sorry... 

lots to catch up on

Happy bday to sarah & rachel so sorry i was late, hope they were great!

Congrats Tracey :) 2 girls wonderful...

Ysa wow 24 weeks flying :)

Stacey hope ur well & sleeping

Hi vicki, erika, jen, and andrea... miss u all :)

Erika u ready to b preggo soon :) 3-4 months ekks.. look at me 5 months +, time is flying

AFM doing good... bryce is 3 months and sleeping through the night... :) yay... his baptism is june 3rd, so soon :) 4 days to the 1 yr of my second mc.. which led me to my dr and my son :) Just found out a friend is preg and hers will be 17 months apart, gives me hope i could do it.. but i want at least 18 months +.... have my annual in nov so will talk with my dr then..headed back to college in aug part-time for my pre reqs... nervous on that, all i have ever known is being a sahm.. hope i can do it all with 2 kids and being preg in the future then 3 kids...my one arm is gettin tired as hes sleepin on me.. b back later :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha as I was reading that I was thinking... she's holding Bryce while she's writing this!! :haha: 

Ysa, I totally responded to your tailbone question and my post got eaten. :(
Anyway, it's sore. It just started a few days ago. It hurts really bad and I don't know what it's related to whether something digestive or pregnancy or if I fell on it at some point and don't remember... ??? Yesterday took Thomas to the dentist and it was a 25 minute drive each way and I could hardly get out of the car. :(


Yay Elliot-- what's the job?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen - it's a job in a local company, something to do with payroll etc. The company REALLY look after their employees though so if he got it, it would be so great xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

BTW I don't mean to be deliberately vague I just don't know the full details myself, lol! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hehe it's okay. :)
That's cool to work for a good company like that... 
I know with my DH, he is a manager at a pizza shop. And he's been there for four years. It's not like he loves being a manager at a pizza shop, but his bosses have been great to him. When his brother passed away, his boss gave him a week off with pay, which he didn't have to do. When he had his car accident, they basically told him take as long as you need. His boss has loaned him money on numerous occasions and often writes off the last $50 or $100. And he's been known to just give him raises and then walk by one day and tell him, oh, by the way... :)

I mean, my DH is a hard worker, almost NEVER calls off work, but I know there are lots of places out there where they don't treat their employees so well. 
So anytime he gets frustrated and starts talking about going somewhere else, I remind him how good they've been to our family over the years. :)


----------



## Traskey

Ysa, sorry I missed your V day, congrats. I'm impressed that you are planning on working up to the end!

Jen, sorry your back is so sore, is it the lifting Samuel that's causing it or something else? 

Sarah, good luck to your DH on the job front. It's hard to get work so wishing you all the best for a positive outcome. 

Logan, lovely to see you. I'm sure you'll cope with school and children :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No, it seems like it was caused by (or at least worsened by) digestive issues. :shrug: It's much better now, though still a little sore. But nothing I can't cope with.


----------



## sept10

omg after a week of darragh only feeding twice in the night ( a few nights he woke up other times but settled) last night he was feeding at 10.30, 00.30, 2.00, 4.30, 6.20 and up for the day at 7.30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! need sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

We tried Eden in her own room last night - did NOT go well. She went down fine at 8pm, and slept ok for a while. She normally stirs maybe once in a night? Last night I was up and in her room 6 times between 11pm and 3.30am when she just WOULD not settle and ended up coming in with us, and then she woke up at 6am and would not go back to sleep. She is in a FOUL mood today too :( Normally she sleeps from 8pm till 8am, no problem. TIRED today!


----------



## sept10

darragh just went 4 hours bsince his last feed...i had to wake him after he napped for 2.5 hours.......hmmmm.......think he may be confusing day/night!!!! fx'd tonight goes better...

rach good luck with eden.....i'm gonna try the pick up/ put down method tonight and try to stick with it as i'm sure he isn't hungry every time.....its hard though especially at 3/4 am when you haven't had much sleep!!!!


----------



## Traskey

Aww big hugs for both of you today. No wonder you are tired, with getting no sleep last night. I really hope that you both have a better night tonight :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Sarah-- sounds like the 4 month sleep regression? I've heard it's rough. But it will pass. :hugs: 

Raych-- was that the first time trying Eden in her own room? 
I think it's funny how they are _asleep_, but it's still comforting to know mommy and daddy are there. 
We moved Thomas gradually-- first to the living room and then to his bedroom. I think he was about 6-7 months when we made the first move and about a year when we made the second one? Not entirely sure. 

AFM... the :witch: is making me miserable. Sooo heavy for three days in a row now. It almost makes me want to go on the pill temporarily to see if it would lighten up... The pill I have says it might even make it go away entirely. That would be nice. But then what would happen after? It could come back heavy again AND take me forever to get pregnant. :wacko: So. Bad idea.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Jen - yeah it was the first move. She's developed a really awful cold though so she's unsettled anyway - she was in with us again last night because she'd woken up a few times before I'd even managed to get to bed. We'll try again when she's over this cold, as it's not like her to wake up like that :S She's napped in their fine today though, so maybe that's the answer? Naps in their first and lead up to sleeping overnight? xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hmm, that could work. 
What are you doing for her cold? 
Samuel just started getting a cough yesterday. :( I thought it might happen since Thomas had one, but then Thomas was better and Sam wasn't sick, so I thought we were in the clear. :nope: 
So far it's not too bad and I figure the dr would just say tylenol and steam? Which I plan to do.


----------



## Sun_Flower

This is her second cold now, pretty much just steam, calpol every so often (which I think is the british equivalent of tylenol) and saline nasal spray to clear her nose. This time it's more of a... gross wet cold so the saline spray doesn't clear it as much as it used to xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi


----------



## AmaryllisRed

? 
just hi? everything ok?


----------



## lilrojo

Haha Yeah Jen everything was fine.. just holding a sleeping baby at that time so just wanted to at least say hi.. :)

Both kids are in bed.. catching up on journals.. almost midnight though already.. seems like my time is going just too fast now days.. I cant keep up as much as i want to... 

Made a garden, it was fun.. will do pics on fb.. lol i know im lame.. but i love it.. 

Hope your all doing well.. cant believe we will all have babies soon.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

More babies!!!


----------



## Traskey

Yay for more babies. Logan, put some pics up so we can see your garden. Bet it looks lovely. 

Jen, how are things with you?

Hoep everyone else is hanging in there. Bet you're all manically busy with your little ones.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm going through a really broody stage. I keep looking at everyone announcing they're pregnant or going through pregnancy and I think 'I want that excitement again!' and then I remember the worry and the being uncomfortable at the end and the sleepless nights at the beginning and I think hmmm, maybe not just yet! lol. Could NOT be pregnant with Eden this young, she's only just gone in to her own room (slept all the way through the night last night by the way, WAHOO!) and I think I want to enjoy her for a while longer on her own. Plan is still TTC next year!


----------



## lilrojo

Yes Tracey i will put some pics on fb.. as soon as the weather is nicer.. as yesterday is was windier than holy shit and today is storming.. blah.. stupid weather.. 

Rachel yay for eden sleeping in her own room.. we have had bryce in his for awhile now.. and he sleeps so much better than he ever did in our room.. :) through the night till almost 7 now.. :) wahoo.. wahooo for eden too.. look at our babies growing so fast.. 

Stacey hope your well.. ava is just precious.. :)

Yay for ttc next year too Rachel.. fun fun.. we starting the end of the year.. probably dec.. :) no earlier than nov for sure..


Jen, Cassie, Erika, Andrea, Ysa.. hope your all doing fantastic.. :) Miss you all.. well not jen cuz she is still on here quite a bit.. :) Vicki & Sarah.. forgot about you.. sorry.. miss you both as well hope your little guys are doing well..


----------



## sept10

am very jealous of all your babies sleeping through....I put Darragh down between 7 and 8pm, get up at 7 or 8am and he is up to a feed at least 3 times between then. It did go down to 2 but recently it went up to 4/5 and now settled on 3 again. I'm trying to not feed him and just try settle him again but it doesn't work really and now with the weather being so warm i worry he needs to drink more anyway!!! Oh for one night where i slept through would be amazing!!! Since darragh was born the most i have ever slept in one go is 3.5hours!!!!!


----------



## sept10

also am really cross with myself cause i have tried to make sure darragh gets plenty of tummy time and everything but as he always sleeps with his head to the right i've noticed his head is flatter on the right side .... don't think i realised it was happening or how bad it was cause he has sooo much hair!!! I know his head shape will improve once he is up and about more but it is really upsetting as it is sooo preventable....i'm noe totally obsessed with turning his head and limiting his time on his back!!! grrrrr feel like a shit mum right now!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwww, Sarah! :hugs: Don't beat yourself up! It's such a minor thing and now that you've noticed it, you can fix the problem. Easy peasy. 
I wonder why he's not sleeping through... I read somewhere that the average is 6-12 weeks... What is he now, like 15-16 weeks? I suppose that's within the realm of normal... he'll probably start sleeping through soon. 

I'm soooo broody. It's unbelievable. It's all I ever think about. Sometimes I feel bad about it, like I'm not enjoying Samuel, but I really am. And I do worry that if I have another one right away then I'll miss stuff with Samuel, but I was worried about that with Thomas and it hasn't happened. 
Idk. I'm ready to make a baby today! But of course having two babies exactly one year apart is INSANE. 
It's insane, right?


----------



## lilrojo

Yes jen its insane.. Your my buddy on the ttc front .. :) we all need buddies and your mine.. and i think i would be best to wait a bit since you did have a csection... not a year but i would say at least 6 months.. :) I would never ever want to be preg before that.. your body needs time after having a baby too.. took 9 months to make it give it the same time after.. idk my opinion i guess.. though ppl do it.. i never ever ever will.. 

Sarah sorry to hear no sttn.. wow only 3.5 hours.. ekks i would be dead.. and bryce has a small flatter spot on the back of his head.. i think its getting better now though.. its easy to fix.. just do what you can now that you have noticed it.. :) your not a shit mom.. your a great mom.. 

Hope your all well.. Jen no baby now.. lol


----------



## sept10

Well last night was better....went down at 8.30pm, woke at 1.30am..couldn't settle so fed him, woke again at 4am, again couldn't settle him so fed him.....then for some reason at about 5.30 am he was crying in his sleep...pick up put down seemed to be settling him but then at 6am he was not settling so again i fed him....up at 7.30 for the morning......not sure why we start out ok but as morning gets closer he gets more unsettled.....Jen is the 6-12 weeks include breastfed babies aswell??
Logan i know right 3.5 hours is crazy..he has slept for longer but its so unusual that i wake up anyway after a few hours...my body i guess is now programmed that way!!!! i feel tired in the mornings but i'm ok usually by the time i've had breakfast and a cuppa!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

I've heard you're supposed to give a c-section a year to heal before you get pregnant again? Could be wrong though, I know that's how much this woman I know on facebook had to wait, and she was waiting TO THE DAY because she was desperate to get pregnant again. Thinking I'm going to ask for a c-section this time. All my scans etc came back fine from my tear, but I dunno... I feel like I got off lucky this time with how I healed and if I have another big baby I could not be so lucky next time. I guess I'll see what happens with the next baby and decide closer to the time. You don't have to sort out your birth plan till third tri anyway over here. 

I am EXHAUSTED, just had to tidy my entire house as the estate agent is coming to take photos as landlord is selling the house. I know it doesn't have to be immaculate to take pictures but I feel like the agent might report back to the landlord so don't want them saying we live in a pigsty (not that we do or anything, just sometimes I don't get round to doing the dishes etc etc). Plus we're hiding Ruby so we don't have to pay the stupid pet deposit. LOL so she's gone off for a ride in the car with Ell! xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Logan, thanks for talking some sense into me!! I'm going to expect that from you over the next several months!! :haha: 

Sarah-- what I read didn't distinguish between bf and ff babies, so I'm going to assume it's either? Though I know bf babies usually eat more frequently, right? Idk... do you dreamfeed? 

Rachel-- my dr didn't say I had to wait a year (though I didn't come right out and ask), and my dad's gf who is a l&d nurse didn't seem to think it was really necessary. 
I guess it is just good sense not to get pregnant too soon after, but I don't think I want to wait another four years this time, plus I'm worried we might have trouble getting pregnant again.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Talking sense to you is all very well Jen, but WHAT is that cycle tracker ticker doing in your signature !?!?!?!??!?!?! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:haha: 
It's just to help me keep track of what day I'm on... mostly so I know when AF is due back and how long my cycles are going. But also to sort of get a feel for when I'm o'ing and what my LP is... And if we ever :sex: again, I'm going to need to know when I'm fertile. (With the aim of NOT getting pregnant.)


----------



## lilrojo

Thats what im doing too... cbfm style :) only 5 more months jrn not long at all


----------



## sept10

Jen....if by dreamfeed you mean pick him up while he is totally asleep and feed him before i go to bed then no i don't do that....but in the night hen he fusses he doesn't really wake up...if he doesn't settle with a cuddle then i feed him...he rarely opens his eyes through any of this. I've thought of giving him a dream feed when i go to bed but to be honest thats when he is in the middle of his longest sleep stretch and i'm worried i might just interupt that. Last night he slept 8.15 till 1.30am so that was good but then like clockwork up at 4am and 5.30 (for a poo!), then 7.30 for the day. 

rachel - bout the section, I have to say my experience of the recovery was a good one, pain managed really well, hardly experienced any at all to be honest but i have to say the 4-6weeks when you can't drive or lift is a real pain and i can imagine its worse if you already have a toddler, jen can confirm that i'm sure. And now my tummy feels a bit weird, am numb all around my scar and it aches from time to time, feels a bit odd if i walk too quick/run as well. I'm definitely going to try for a vaginal delivery if i can next but at the moment i'm pretty sure i will not agree to an induction....if that gets mentioned then its off to theatre for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Traskey

I wouldn't be surprised if all of you end up ttc again at the same time :haha: Although some of you *cough Jen* may buckle earlier than others :haha: 

I can share all of my pregnancy aches and pains again if it helps! Not that I think any of you had spd/pelvic girdle pain with your pregnancies so you're unlikely to get it I think. I'll miss out all the good stuff ;) (although finally being pregnant is amazing!). 

Good luck with the sleeping, Sarah, I hope you can crack it. No more than 3.5 hours will be sending me :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, Sarah, I think 8:15- 1:30 is pretty good. I heard somewhere that 5 hrs is considered sleeping through... And that's what Samuel did for a couple weeks before he caught on to the all-night thing. Which he still doesn't do every night but maybe 4-5 nights out of 7. I think Darragh will catch on soon. 

I would also say that my c-section experience was a good one, BUT. I think it should be approached very cautiously. Because it is surgery, there is risk of infection and recovery can be complicated and lengthy. Also risk of pnd is higher. And yes, I think it is more difficult to have to take care of an older child and your baby all the while recovering from surgery. I'm not anti-c-section, but I think anyone who chooses one should make an educated decision-- same as any other birth-related decision, of course. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh, and I think it's a HUGE influence on my level of broodiness that my pregnancy and recovery were so easy. And the fact that Samuel is such a good baby. If I had had a rough pregnancy, difficult recovery, a high-needs colicky baby, and trouble losing the baby weight, I would NOT be wanting another one right now! :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I think it would depend on the next pregnancy really. As in, if I did go for another vaginal birth I'd want them to be more certain on my baby's weight (growth scan or whatever) and I wouldn't want to go two weeks over. I think that's part of the reason Eden was so huge. However, I wouldn't want an induction as it sounds horrendous and is apparently a lot more painful, so I don't know. I guess that's something I'd have to discuss with a midwife when the time comes?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Seems like if you have one big baby, chances are good you'll have another... But not ALL the time. My mil had three 10+ pounders and then my DH was 8-something. 

It's so hard to tell beforehand how it will go, you know? And they can be off by quite a bit with those estimations... Idk. Have to wait until the time comes, I suppose. 

AFM... I think I might actually get :sex: today! :shock: We were talking about it a few days ago and he said, "We have two kids. I'm tired." Hehe I thought, sounds like a woman! Anyway, he said maybe on Sunday. So once the boys are in bed, I'm going to attack him. :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Yay for sex jen lol... we have 2 kids and dh is tired but never too tired 4 that lol :) we have had lots already tmi iknow but the truth...

Im in the same boat, everything has been simple this go around :) dec is the earliest were starting though :)Bryce is such a happy baby :) 

Hope ur all having a great wkend


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol Eden is six months on Friday and we've STILL not done it. How bad is that? TMI we've done other stuff but we're either too tired or one of us goes to bed before the other, or just not got round to it, lol. It's not that we don't want to, it's just it comes further down my priority list than sleep...:blush:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha Rachel! 
I think we went about six months after Thomas was born. 
This time... it's been... eight months?? Crazy. I am seriously going to attack him!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Of course, with Thomas, my recovery took longer and I was depressed. PLUS being on bcp... so my libido was like nil. This time around, my libido is enough to kill a small horse. If libido ever killed anyone, that is... which I doubt it has... Anyway... ykwim.


----------



## Sun_Flower

AmaryllisRed said:


> Of course, with Thomas, my recovery took longer and I was depressed. PLUS being on bcp... so my libido was like nil. This time around, my libido is enough to kill a small horse. If libido ever killed anyone, that is... which I doubt it has... Anyway... ykwim.

Only if you were DTD with a really old guy... In which case you make sure it's a rich one lol!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:rofl: 
Hehe I _have_ been calling him "old man" since he turned 31 a week ago. 
I'll be 31 in August, but I like to tease him during those few weeks each year when he's a year older. :haha:


----------



## Sun_Flower

See Jen you need a younger one, they last longer. Ell's 2 years younger than me. Mind you the amount we're DTD (or NOT DTD as the case may be) I wouldn't wear him out if he were 30 years older than me, lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I love how all my posts on here AND on my journal are about sex. :blush:


----------



## sept10

haha..you guys made me feel better as we have only DTD twice in 4 months....

feels wrong putting this in the same post but here goes.....

Had darragh baptised yesterday...was glorious sunny day and apart from grumbling a bit with hunger and needing a quick feed in the loo immediately after the ceremony it was a fab day!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

sept10 said:


> haha..you guys made me feel better as we have only DTD twice in 4 months....
> 
> *feels wrong putting this in the same post but here goes.....*
> Had darragh baptised yesterday...was glorious sunny day and apart from grumbling a bit with hunger and needing a quick feed in the loo immediately after the ceremony it was a fab day!!

:haha: 

Sounds like a nice little ceremony. Was it part of the church service or separate? 

Well, we FINALLY dtd last night. But he wasn't a good truck driver. So I could potentially have two babies one year and four days apart. :dohh:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lmfao he wasn't a good truck driver? What on earth does that mean? Currently thinking all sorts of odd things involving 'loads' and not pulling out....


----------



## Traskey

^^^ :rofl:

Congratulations to Darragh on his baptism :dance: Glad you had a lovely day!

Jen, yay for DTD, although you did say you were going to pounce. Guess DH had missed it too :haha:


----------



## sept10

Jen, its a separate ceremony, there was three other children being baptised the same time. It was lovely and relaxed ceremony. Will put some pics up on facebook! 

and is that cd11 and dtd.....hmmm there could certainly be a baby in there...they do say you are extremely fertile after giving birth especially if you are not breastfeeding...could be an exciting month for you haha!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Uh oh! I hope not!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope your all doing well..

Jen use protection if you hope not.. just saying.. :)


Has andrea been on here in like forever.. miss everyone..


----------



## Traskey

Not seen Andrea in forever on here or her journal. She occasionally pops up on FB. Guess work plus a baby is taking all her time, which is understandable.


----------



## sept10

Day of firsts for Darragh today...rolled from his back onto his tummy for the first time!! soo proud...he had been trying all morning then all of a sudden when he was buck naked getting a top and tail wash this morning over he went!! Then went swimming this afternoon and he did his first submersion under the water...didn't even cry...little star....now what are the chances he will sleep through for the first time tonight...haha...think i might be pushing it a bit...hmmm maybe just sleep more then 5/6 hours at once for the first time would be good too :)


----------



## sept10

Well i was soo happy he had rolled for the first time.....however this now means he rolls over in his sleep and likes ot ly face down into the mattresss......argh!!! now i can't even relaxe when he IS asleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

But don't they say once they can roll on their own not to worry about it and they're mobile enough to move themselves so they won't suffocate? That's always what I heard.


----------



## sept10

Yeah Jen i think so but it is still really strange to see him lying face down.....here at least they say out them down on their backs for first 6 months, even if they then roll...he is rolling in his sleep as well so when he wakes up he is a bit like....where am i?? and can't roll himself back...poor thing...fx'd tonight i sleep better...need to trust him a bit....


----------



## AmaryllisRed

They also make sleep positioner things that could keep him from rolling for another month or two... although the official baby people might say not to use them. Seems like a lot of my friends with babies about that age are having issues with this. 

Idk. I was so happy whenever Thomas was asleep, I didn't dare wake him by flipping him over! :)


----------



## sept10

Slept half the night on his tummy and half the night on his right side...he seemsvery comfy on his tummy so i'm letting him to it. He is turning his head a bit to the side now as well so i feel happier about it. Wouldn't like to use a positioner, we were gonna buy some of those at work last year for the babies but heard a lot of reports of suffocating so didn't go ahead with it...i don't even think boots (big UK chemist) will even sell them anymore. 

Last night was better but i'm trying to get darragh to stop associating waking at night with a feed at the moment and so far its not really working...grrr....soo hard....its not even feeding that much in the day now cause i think he is eating at night too much....i think 4 months is quite a hard age as they are still way way way too young to be to harsh or firm with them but getting older and not really a newborn and definitely know their own minds!!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awww. Yeah 4 months sounds like a really hard age from all of my friends whose babies are around that age. 

Yeah, when I looked at walmart's website for those sleep positioners, they said they were not available and I wondered if maybe they had stopped selling them for safety reasons.


----------



## sspencer99

Hi all thought id show my face in here lol xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Our little group has grown up! :)


----------



## lilrojo

Wow been dead inhere.. i suppose lol were all on fb now.. :) love it.. so easy to talk to you all on there.. best idea ever jen


----------



## Traskey

Yep, i find it a lot easier on my phone so I can sneak a look at work :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, so quiet in here. seems like we communicate more in the FB group than we did in here :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I like it better there because you can start your own post and people can comment on individual posts rather than a big long thread where you have to comment on everything all at once... if that makes sense. 

Plus there's a "like" button. :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

I agree and it notifies u on posts :) so u dont miss anything!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, a few more months and I will have to change my ticker to take out the part about the "preggos" in the stc because there won't be any!!


----------



## Traskey

Time certainly seems to be speeding on. Not long now until Ysa's twins are here. Loving the new bump pics and i'd do anything for a warm beach right now :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Maybe not Jen.. cuz Erika is ntnp in aug or sept.. and im talking with dh about ntnp in october.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, it'll be close... if the twins are all here by end of sept... depends on how long fred and ginger can hang on and how fast erika gets pregnant! 
haha talking about ntnp in october!! doesn't surprise me. :)
I have been thinking 14 months is a good age gap... which would be next cycle... not that we're going to ttc or even ntnp, but I think if an "oops" happened, it would be manageable. 
Yes, I'm crazy.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all lets keep this page alive :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yeah, especially as we seem to have lost Vicky along the way :(


----------



## AmaryllisRed

She still hasn't ever responded to my pm... Actually, I'm surprised we didn't lose more than just her. I mean, some of us are around more than others, but still, even Cassie stops by on FB from time to time. :)

:hugs: Love you girls. :flow:


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs to you all.. :) I never would be where i am today without you all...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Logan I love that you're counting down to christmas already!! I can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## sspencer99

Hey all lol


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Heeeeellllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! :flow:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies


----------



## QueenVic

HI STRANGERS !!!!

Ah, I got caught in a loop of forgetting my password/getting locked out, getting busy with work, busy with H, going away, forgetting to set up new password etc etc !!

Just noticed the pics of the twins Ysa and Trace OMG, congrats and they are all GORGEOUS !!!

SO what is the goss and who is preggo again already ??? hehe

lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Vickie! We were wondering about you, we've kind of moved to FB as it's easier to access, though everyone is still on here I think. Do you have a FB a/c?


----------



## lilrojo

Agreed vicki.. we have a secret group on facebook if your on you should join.. 

No preggers yet.. though ntnper and ttc :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Vicki Vicki Vicki Vicki we missed youuuuuuuuu! Xxxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

VIIIIIIICCCCCCC You're BAAAAACK!!!!! 
:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

We've been ttc since September although sort of ntnp I guess... not dtd a million times a day or anything yet. That will start soon, though. :)


----------



## DrGomps

hi VICKI!!! :dance:


----------



## QueenVic

Yes what is the group called?!

There are like a zillion of 'me' on facebook lol, can I join the group and add everyone that way? :wacko:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

[edited]


----------



## QueenVic

It's saying the content is not available!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

[edited]


----------



## DrGomps

join Vicki!!


----------



## lilrojo

I agree.. we miss you vicki.. joing our facebook group :)

We are ttc this starting this month :)


----------



## AP

Please note the forum rules girls 


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

This includes Facebook Groups


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol oh dear


----------



## Sun_Flower

Here's a link to my personal profile Vicki, add me :) my Facebook


----------



## DrGomps

good idea Rachel!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I don't understand then why the link to my personal page was removed??


----------



## lilrojo

Not sure weird..


----------



## DrGomps

Hope you find us Vicki!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay i have a ticker!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Can you all believe it will be two years January 19th??!!


----------



## lilrojo

Time really has flown by huh.. :) and we all have babies.. and ttc again.. some of us at least :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

We'll have to change the banner again lol :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I concur. :)


----------



## DrGomps

yay for a new banner!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay.. we need a new banner.. cant believe were up to 2 years already!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Do we want a different colour this year?


----------



## Sun_Flower

For example : 


https://i.imgur.com/yev0Z.gif


----------



## DrGomps

same color is fine to me. :thumbup:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I like both! ...though I suppose there's no need for two, and with the pregnancy tickers many of us will be adding in the coming months... Gotta save room. 
If we're taking a vote, I vote in favor of the new color.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Well whatever everyone decides is fine with me xx


----------



## lilrojo

I like a new color too.. represents a new year :)


----------



## sspencer99

Yes a new colour 
Hiiiii vic hows it going how ur lo
Would love to see a piccie xxxxx


----------



## DrGomps

the new color is nice too! :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

How are we all :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

[*URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com][*IMG]https://i.imgur.com/yev0Z.gif[/*IMG][/URL*]


----------



## Sun_Flower

Remove the stars from the code above and that's the new banner :) xx


----------



## lilrojo

<3 it raych :)


----------



## sept10

Thought i'd pop in....love the banner!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay sarah.. :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Happy birthday, Harry!!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww happy birthday to harry... vicki hope your well :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

Happy Birthday Harry!!! Xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:wacko::flower::winkwink::haha::baby::thumbup::cry::coffee::blush::cloud9::shrug::happydance::dohh:
:kiss::sleep::nope::hugs::growlmad:

Just dropping in!!! 

:angel::flow::sex::spermy::dust::laundry::crib::iron::dishes::mail::shower::hangwashing:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Going on three years here. Insane!


----------



## QueenVic

Hey!!!

Just doing my yearly drop in (LOL) no I actually couldn't get on here for ages my computer kept blocking it for some reason!

So how is everyone and who's preggo again, hehe

I miss this !!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello lovely!! Sarah and I are TTC, Jen and Logan are pregnant again with one each, and Andrea is pregnant with TRIPLETS (I kid you not!) but there was a bit of drama and her journal was locked - you really should find one of us on Facebook so we can add you to our Facebook group :) How are you and your little man? Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Yup Im preggo again with my 3rd and last little one.. :)


----------



## QueenVic

TRIPLETS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What the... oh my god !!!! WOW. That is insane !! Naturally?!
CONGRATS Andrea!

Logan & Jen preggo at the same time again, that's so lovely !! 
How far along is Jen I can see Logans countdown - did you find out the sex?

Does Sarah come on much nowadays?

Aww, sticking together take 2 already !! Where does the time go!

X


----------



## QueenVic

We're good, H keeps me on my toes he's into everything!
His nickname is Hurricane Harry !!
He goes to nursery 3 mornings a week when I'm at work, he loves it!

God there's so much to catch up on, is everyone else well ??

I tried to add the fb group ages ago that Jen told me about but it said it wasn't found!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

VIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm gonna message you some links and see what we can do!!


----------



## sept10

Hi Vic!! Great to hear from you again!! My LO is 19 months today ..Darragh...he does nursery three days a week too while i work and he absolutely LOVES it. We have just decided to TCC so haven't been on here at all much lately but might be a bit more now with TCC questions etc as still don't like posting that stuff on fb even though the group is private! Congrats on your news!!

talking about TTC.....first month and i'm confused already....only had a short af like 3 days...am cd 8 now and having EWCM already since af left....my fertilty friend chart is totally confused as not predicting fertile period till cd15 but saying im fertile now cause of ewcm!! haha..might have to start temping...grr wish i could stay more chilled about this but its impossible!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha it's SO hard to be nonchalant about it! I remember going back and forth. A few months all crazy and obsessive and then a few months laid back and trying to pretend I didn't care. :haha: 

So after your short af, it never came back? When I had that happen, I had bleeding for two days and then two days of nothing and then it came back really light for a few more days. I guess it can be normal for af to be as short as three days though, right? I have never been so lucky but I've heard of it happening. Maybe this is your new normal?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Heeeeelllllloooooooooo!!!!! 
Another year, huh, ladies? 
Anyone have anything to share? :wink wink:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lmao helloooo ladies, three years now! We're all awesome :D xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yes, yes we are. :)


----------

